# F.A.I.T.H. (Forsaking all, I trust Him)



## Rdy2BaMom

Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:


*TESTING DATES*

:bfp:MommaWannaBe-Nov. 14th:bfp:
:bfp:rachelrhin0-Nov. 18th:bfp:

:bfp:Guppy-Dec. 13th:bfp:
:bfp:Baby#3-Dec. 14th:bfp:
:bfp:Tigger Momma-Dec. 19th:bfp:
:bfp:Sayuri-Dec. 29th:bfp:

:bfp:J_K_L-Jan. 3rd:bfp:
:bfp:Im_mi-Jan 24th:bfp:

:bfp:somedaymama-April 2nd:bfp:
:bfp:beanni #1-April 5th:bfp:

:bfp:Mrskcbrown-June 9th:bfp:
:bfp:Terangela-June 14th:bfp:
:bfp:Willbamom1day-June 20th:bfp:

:bfp:Cornbread-August 2nd:bfp:


----------



## chefamy1122

Me :) I see you live in Texas so we are neighbors:thumbup:


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Me 2!!! im in New Zealand!!!!! 

Ive been praying for us anyway lol!!! this cycle will be the best!


----------



## Willynilly

Me, too! So glad you posted this...would be great to pray for each other. I don't have many Christian girlfriends in my "real life". yeah for online!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Yay!! :happydance: So glad to see you ladies!! 

Amanda, you and I are already buddies! We both should be testing around the same time. I too have been praying for us. :thumbup:

So. . . do any of you have any specific prayer requests, other than getting prego obviously :winkwink: ??


----------



## J_K_L

Hello Ladies. I would love to join this thread/prayer group.

I've been TTC #1 for only 2 cycles with my DH of a year and a half. I'm on the line for being out this month. I am 2 days late for AF, but experiencing some light spotting. 

How long have you all been trying? Do you already have children?


----------



## im_mi

i am a Christian, a fairly new one but a Christian all the same :) am on my second cycle of TTC baby number two!

Ive been praying for one of my friends who is having trouble getting pregnant, she is really struggling to cope with her emotions at the moment. I hope that she gets her precious gift soon.


----------



## Willynilly

so nice to meet you all!!! J_K_L this is my 6th cycle and no children yet. getting frustrated but trying to remind myself that God is rarely early but ALWAYS on time. what about you? what r your stories?


----------



## Willynilly

im_mi : welcome, sister!


----------



## amazing26

I'm a christian and a firm believer that it will happen for us all. I'm also a neightbor as I live in baton rouge, LA


----------



## maratobe

im a christian as well! we have been trying for 15 months for #1!
it will be great to chat to other christian ladies and have some prayers going around!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

aswell as praying for everyone, maybe we should add a verse from the bible here every day thats along the lines of coping with what we are going thru or encouraging ones..an idea maybe not sure thought might be good thow every time i find a nice verse i write it down in my notebooke, i also have the book with very comforting verse's that is called snuggles with God, i read it when i feel down and need a pick me up.


----------



## maratobe

good idea mandy!! would be great to read everyones fav verses and new fav verses


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Ohhh!! I like this thread! I, too am a Christian!!


----------



## J_K_L

Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future." 

and 

Ps.37:4 "Trust in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart".


----------



## Mama4

J_K_L said:


> Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future."
> 
> and
> 
> Ps.37:4 "Trust in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart".

Hi all! Jeremiah 29:11-13 are some of my favorites!!! I would love to join with you ladies...Ive been a Christian my whole life, but admit that everyday I struggle with being a "good one" if you know what I mean...

I would love to pray and encourage each other on BNB! I have 4 children from previous marriage/relationship. Just married for the second time early this year and my DH has no babies of his own. We decided to try even tho Im 38 (He is only 32)...only been properly trying since August, tho I went off the pill in May. 

I beleive that God has a plan for each and every one of us...sometimes its not so easy to be still and listen for His direction is it? Thats my BIGGEST flaw...I want it my way and NOW! haha! Can I get an amen? :haha:


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

AMEN! :) Hello, ladies. A fellow Christian girl, here! Nice thread-- Love it! :) I hope we all get our little miracles soon!

Oh, and we are on cycle #6... been off BCP since April. Have no children and are trying for our first!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Woo hoo!! This is going great! :happydance:I love the idea Amanda about posting our fav verses and those that are so encouraging. I know that is what keeps me going! :thumbup: Here is one of my fav's:

*Don&#8217;t worry about anything, instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. Then you will experience God&#8217;s peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. (Philippians 4: 6 -7)*

As for me and my DH, we have been married a little over a year and this is our 5th cycle TTC. I am 26, he's 25. I know I shouldn't be discouraged yet, since we haven't been trying long, but I am with Mama. . I really want a baby now! :wacko: And yes, WillyNilly, God is always ON TIME. . . eventhough it is not always our time. :blush: I am so glad we can all go through this together!!

So. . . When will you ladies be testing next?? I will be testing around the 18th if AF doesn't show up first. Hope I can last that long!!! :friends:


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

I'm afraid testing is far off for me.... on CD 5 and usually have 35-45 day cycles.....


----------



## MommaWannabe

So nice to see other Christians out there going through the same thing I am right now! As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?

So excited for this thread and the positive things to come! :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

What a great thread! :)

I'm a Christian too! I'm in Illinois, we've been trying for a year for #1. I had a m/c in June at 5.5 weeks.

I don't post here much, I'm pretty busy with school, but I like to read through occassionally and this thread caught my eye! I don't know yet when I'll be testing next, my cycles are really irregular so I'm temping and just waiting to see that ovulation has happened.

It was really encouraging to read through this thread. I really like the Bible verses you all posted. Here's my contribution:

"Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind. That man should not think he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all he does." James 1:2-8

The verses in the second half are talking about wisdom, not babies, but I like to think it can apply anyway. :thumbup:


:dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

hey, not sure if its ok for me to post here as i am already pregnant but i saw this thread and had to see if i could join, im a very strong chrisitan and would love to keep each of you in my prayers (and your soon to be baby as well):flower:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

J_K_L said:


> Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future."

ohhh this has been my life verse since i became a christian in middle school. its lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Virginia

I'd like to be part of this thread too. What a wonderful idea! I am a Christian too. :hugs:

We are kinda in an "other" cycle at the moment...We tried for about 8 cycles and got a BFP only to lose our little angel at 5+3 on November 2nd. It's been a hard couple days, and I have to admit I was angry at God at first, but I'm just trying to trust that everything is going to work out the way it is supposed to. Again, wonderful thread. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

here are some great verses.

1 peter 1:7-8
"these trials have come so that your faith of greater worth than gold, which perishes even though refined by fire, may be proved genuine and result in praise, glory, and honor when christ Jesus is revealed.though you have not seen him, you love him, and even though you do not see him now, you believe in him and are filled with an expressible and glorious joy.

and 
1 peter 5:10 " and the god of all grace who called you to his eternal glory in christ, (after you have suffered a little while), will himself restore you and make you strong, firm and steadfast."


----------



## kirstylm

Hi ladies. I have been praying too. I think its really comforting to have faith for times like this. X x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

im a christian :) and have been praying twice a day. im in the u.k


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

heres a few verses i think are strengthening.

Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand. Isaiah 41:10, NKJV

Delight yourself also in the Lord, and He shall give you the desires of your heart. Commit your way to the Lord, trust also in Him, and He shall bring it to pass. Psalm 37:4-5 NKJV

Until now you have asked nothing in My name. Ask, and you will receive, that your joy may be full. John 16:24, NKJV


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

MommaWannabe said:


> As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?

This is me, EXACTLY. I have just recently realized this and had a nice long talk with God about it. So, this cycle while I am still temping, I am going to try to be more layed back about it... let go, and let God. I will not throw baby talk and begging for BD's in hubby's face. We'll do it when it feels natural and whatever happens will happen. God's got a plan for our lives and for the lives of our children. Only He knows when our paths will meet. If it's meant to be, it will be. God knows what He's doing and He knows when we'll be ready to take on the great responsibility of caring for another human being. I am comforted this cycle to know that I have placed it in His hands. I don't have to worry anymore.

Thank you all for the uplifting verses. Jeremiah 29:11 is one of my most favorites. Here's another one (don't think it's been posted yet): _Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He shall direct your paths._ (Prov 3.5-6)


----------



## chefamy1122

As you can see by my signature, I have been trying for several years to get pregnant, and I think I would have really driven myself crazy a long time ago if it was not for my faith... I love those bible verses, but I thought I would share one of the prayers I say every night.


Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father and Holy Mother, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit.Amen.


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats a lovely prayer chefamy


----------



## Heidi84

girls may i just encourage all of you. I am a christian too and i can say that with God nothing NOTHING is impossible. He has just done a miracle with us after me and my hubby prayed and fasted and it worked.We had been praying before but it is just that he has his timing!!
Keep on having faith girls, our God is a good God.
hugs to all of you!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

"As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?"

Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

We'll be praying for you, Cleeby. :hugs:


----------



## Mama4

Morning everyone! So encouraged to see all the response to this thread! Thanks for the verses and prayers! Its awesome! I also struggle sometimes with wondering if God is disappointed in me trying so hard for a child and pushing for "my way" so to speak. But I know that the Lord loves little children and all our babies are blessings right from Him. I think He wants us to all be fruitful and multiply and teach our children about Him...

Here is a verse that I really like...
*Behold I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there anything too hard for me? Jeremiah 32:27*
When I start feeling down and like this is never going to happen for me, I remember who is in charge and I know NOTHING is too hard for Him! Have a great day ladies!

:kiss:


----------



## DeDe80

I just love this thread. I am a fellow christian and strong believer in the power of pray. I would love to join this thread. 

I got married last year (as you can see in my signature) and we have just started TTC. I have a precious daughter from my previous marriage and my husband has a daughter, but we would like to have a child together. 

The verses and prayer have been very uplifting to my spirit this morning. I'll keep you all in my prayers and please do the same for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im a christian living in MS and I have been praying because I just feel that this has to be my month. I am testing in 2 days and I just hope AF stays away!!!!! I would love to be a part!


----------



## DeDe80

mrskcbrown said:


> Im a christian living in MS and I have been praying because I just feel that this has to be my month.


Mrskcbrown, I live in MS too.


----------



## maddiwatts19

sorry for posting in here as i'm already a mum and pregnant but i'm a christian too and my dad is a vicar.
i know that ttc can be so frustrating, but as my dad told me when i had 2 mc's that God has a time for everything and everything happens for a reason!
just keep believing and it will happen. 
god bless you all x


----------



## im_mi

cleebyjeeby said:


> "As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?"
> 
> Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......

there is no need to be so disrespectful. if you dont believe then fine thats your choice but there is no need to come in here and be so downright rude to all of us.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you im mi! And Cleeby, I will be praying for you too! :flower: I am sure God can do some amazing things in your life too if you chose to believe. 

For those of you who are already pregnant, WELCOME! I am sure those of us TTC can use some of your wisdom! Please feel free to join in on this thread, the more the merrier! :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

cleebyjeeby said:


> "As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?"
> 
> Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......

This was totally uncalled for. The OP has made a thread for Christian moms and if you don't agree with her religious beliefs, then please don't post comments such as yours.


----------



## Willynilly

Wow - I definitely know the Holy Spirit is AT WORK this morning! I am reading through this thread with such joy in my heart and tears running down my face. :) It is so awesome to be linked together in God's love...we are all chasing after a "God ingrained" purpose to raise up children in His image.

Lord, turn our eyes towards you as we seek to increase the kingdom and our families. Give us strength when results aren't in our timing. Keep refining us for the purposes we may not yet know. Thank you for patience and peace in these waiting times. Show us how we can grow. Thank you for other believers who lift us up and remind us of your promises!


----------



## Mama4

Awesome prayer Willynilly! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

cleebyjeeby said:


> "As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?"
> 
> Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......

I have issued an infraction to your account for inappropriate post contents - offensive very much so.

I will be keeping an eye on your account and maybe in the future you should learn to say NOHING on certain topics.


----------



## J_K_L

AMEN! I am struggling right now. I am slightly spotting and not really sure what is up since I am late for AF. I know I should just take it as it comes and relax because he has a plan.....but it's so hard! 




Mama4 said:


> J_K_L said:
> 
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future."
> 
> and
> 
> Ps.37:4 "Trust in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart".
> 
> Hi all! Jeremiah 29:11-13 are some of my favorites!!! I would love to join with you ladies...Ive been a Christian my whole life, but admit that everyday I struggle with being a "good one" if you know what I mean...
> 
> I would love to pray and encourage each other on BNB! I have 4 children from previous marriage/relationship. Just married for the second time early this year and my DH has no babies of his own. We decided to try even tho Im 38 (He is only 32)...only been properly trying since August, tho I went off the pill in May.
> 
> I beleive that God has a plan for each and every one of us...sometimes its not so easy to be still and listen for His direction is it? Thats my BIGGEST flaw...I want it my way and NOW! haha! Can I get an amen? :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## J_K_L

I am so sorry Virginia. 
You have to know God has a special plan for you! 



Virginia said:


> I'd like to be part of this thread too. What a wonderful idea! I am a Christian too. :hugs:
> 
> We are kinda in an "other" cycle at the moment...We tried for about 8 cycles and got a BFP only to lose our little angel at 5+3 on November 2nd. It's been a hard couple days, and I have to admit I was angry at God at first, but I'm just trying to trust that everything is going to work out the way it is supposed to. Again, wonderful thread. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## J_K_L

Your kids are adorable! 



Mama4 said:


> Morning everyone! So encouraged to see all the response to this thread! Thanks for the verses and prayers! Its awesome! I also struggle sometimes with wondering if God is disappointed in me trying so hard for a child and pushing for "my way" so to speak. But I know that the Lord loves little children and all our babies are blessings right from Him. I think He wants us to all be fruitful and multiply and teach our children about Him...
> 
> Here is a verse that I really like...
> *Behold I am the Lord, the God of all flesh: is there anything too hard for me? Jeremiah 32:27*
> When I start feeling down and like this is never going to happen for me, I remember who is in charge and I know NOTHING is too hard for Him! Have a great day ladies!
> 
> :kiss:


----------



## Pyrrhic

cleebyjeeby said:


> Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......

You must be feeling very empty in life to come on a positive thread of prayer and ridicule people. I genuinely feel sorry for you that you have to feel better about yourself by making fun of others. Your loss, not ours.

God gives people strength, and hope in everything they do like TTC.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Lovely, positive threads girls :) I am a Christian Mummy who is WTT so will join you girls in TTC one day!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

JKL-I totally agree! It is soooo hard to wait for God's perfect timing, but inevitably, it pays off so greatly in the end! 

Isn't it awesome that we serve a God that wants only the best for us and will only allow what is best? I can't even imagine where my life would be without my faith. For one, I know I wouldn't have the husband I have! I am truly blessed with my gift from God, and I can't wait for Him to bless us with the gift of life. :baby::baby: 

:dust: for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Raf- I loooove your avatar!! She is ADORABLE! :)


----------



## Mama4

Thanks JKL! Im quite fond of my kiddos, I think they are pretty cute, but Im prejudiced! haha!

I must say I was a little surprised by the insensitive comment left by Cleebyjeeby...I had to read it a couple times to realize its intention. I didnt post anything negative towards her, but well, I thought it was a little thoughtless too...Oh well, Cleeby, if you are still interested in this thread you are welcome to read along - really think about some of the verses on here...God loves you too. Whether you believe it or not, He does. Of course, you've been advised to not poke fun at us gals who believe - but as for me, I hope you will continue to read our prayers and feel the faith we have...God has a plan for you too...:hugs: to you!

Hope everyone had a great day...Im quite tired and ready to hit the sack myself! Im trying to remain patient and NOT test early...I can only assume we have not succeeded this time either, but hey, maybe we did???? PMA is important, but I sure dont like to get my hopes up high only to be dashed by the obnoxious BFN again! Several of my buddies have gotten BFPs this time round and I am soooo happy for them! I want one too!! 

Good night all, and God bless you!


----------



## im_mi

I am loving this thread so much :) so much PMA in here.

I have been praying for my sister in law a lot recently, about 6 months ago she had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube removed, she and my brother have been trying ever since and just a week or so ago she got her BFP!! she went for an early scan and the baby is in the right place this time, heart beating strong as anything! I am so overjoyed for them. I have been thanking God every day for blessing them with a healthy little one. The power of prayer is amazing!

As i said before i am a very new Christian, but things have been so much better since i let God into my life. He has always been there for me but i just didnt realise it. It's so wonderful to be a part of something so special and to be able to share it with you guys :hugs: last sunday my husband and I had our marriage blessed (he isnt religious so we didnt marry in church.. gutted :cry: ) and our son baptised, it was wonderful. 

Goodness me, i must stop rambling! sorry girls i hope you dont mind.


----------



## mrskcbrown

DeDe80 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Im a christian living in MS and I have been praying because I just feel that this has to be my month.
> 
> 
> Mrskcbrown, I live in MS too.Click to expand...

Oh great! WHat part? Im in Southaven (Desoto county).:thumbup:


----------



## chefamy1122

mrskcbrown said:


> DeDe80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Im a christian living in MS and I have been praying because I just feel that this has to be my month.
> 
> 
> Mrskcbrown, I live in MS too.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh great! WHat part? Im in Southaven (Desoto county).:thumbup:Click to expand...


Southaven is up by Memphis, right? I have customers there!


----------



## Titi

Hi-I am a 34 year old Catholic ttc #1......for 11 long months. Would love some new Christian TTC buddies!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im_mi said:


> cleebyjeeby said:
> 
> 
> "As a Christ-follower, I sometimes worry that I'm trying too hard to take matters into my own hands, instead of just letting God handle (as I know He can) my baby wishes. Any others feel that way?"
> 
> Sorry, Im completely confused. Please tell me how exactly is a mythical being going to ejaculate sperm into your body so you can conceive a child? How can 'God' help you get pregnant!!!! so funny.......
> 
> there is no need to be so disrespectful. if you dont believe then fine thats your choice but there is no need to come in here and be so downright rude to all of us.Click to expand...

its ok im_mi, some people just havnt experienced the love of our father, we will pray for her :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! A Christian thread! This excites me! :happydance: Can i "join" !! LOL
My husband and I def. believe in our great Lord! So thankful to have such a wonderful God! It amazes me that I am loved this much by such a great God!
*
"God's timing is seldom early, never late, and always on time"*


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thank you im mi! And Cleeby, I will be praying for you too! :flower: I am sure God can do some amazing things in your life too if you chose to believe.
> 
> For those of you who are already pregnant, WELCOME! I am sure those of us TTC can use some of your wisdom! Please feel free to join in on this thread, the more the merrier! :hugs:

thank you! not sure how much wisdom i could offer but if there is anything i can do please let me know :flower: praying for all of you daily :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

we should make a group! Hmm...for instance "Godspeed Babies". Anyone have any other ideas? :shrug: I think that making a group would be great =) or we could all pick the same bible verse to put in our signatures (if your open to it) :thumbup:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im_mi said:


> As i said before i am a very new Christian, but things have been so much better since i let God into my life. He has always been there for me but i just didnt realise it. It's so wonderful to be a part of something so special and to be able to share it with you guys :hugs: last sunday my husband and I had our marriage blessed (he isnt religious so we didnt marry in church.. gutted :cry: ) and our son baptised, it was wonderful.
> 
> Goodness me, i must stop rambling! sorry girls i hope you dont mind.

congratulations on excepting our savior! what a blessing to you and what a blessing to your son and (soon to be bump) to have a mother who is going to bring them up knowing the love of the Lord! what a true blessing to see your son baptized (takes me back to when my little guy was baptized:cloud9:) your husband will certainly be in my prayers. dont give up on him, we prayed for my grandfather for 35 years before he finally became a christian. it took most of his life but the only thing that matters is that he did eventually come to know the Lord as im sure through prayer your husband will also.

p.s. talk all you want! this thread is to share, plus it helps us know what to pray for if we know a little about you :hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Guppy051708 said:


> we should make a group! Hmm...for instance "Godspeed Babies". Anyone have any other ideas? :shrug: I think that making a group would be great =) or we could all pick the same bible verse to put in our signatures (if your open to it) :thumbup:

i love both ideas!!! wonderful ideas guppy! for the Bible verse part i have seen several responses saying they love the Jeremiah 29:11 verse, any other ideas as to which one we could use??:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

That is an excellent choice in bible versus Momof2! I also like this one from Psalm 139:13-14

13 For you created my inmost being;
you knit me together in my mother's womb.

14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
your works are wonderful,
I know that full well.


but that one in Jeremiah is a great pick! I love that one too <3


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Guppy051708 said:


> That is an excellent choice in bible versus Momof2! I also like this one from Psalm 139:13-14
> 
> 13 For you created my inmost being;
> you knit me together in my mother's womb.
> 
> 14 I praise you because I am fearfully and wonderfully made;
> your works are wonderful,
> I know that full well.
> 
> 
> but that one in Jeremiah is a great pick! I love that one too <3

ohh i LOVE that verse from psalm!!! :flower:


----------



## rachelrhin0

I'm a Christian! We are close in cycles.


----------



## rachelrhin0

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Yay!! :happydance: So glad to see you ladies!!
> 
> Amanda, you and I are already buddies! We both should be testing around the same time. I too have been praying for us. :thumbup:
> 
> So. . . do any of you have any specific prayer requests, other than getting prego obviously :winkwink: ??


I have a specific prayer request! First let me give you a little back ground.

I got pregnant in 2007 and Carly was growing behind. She had severe IUGR and birth defects of the brain and heart. I have several compliactions with that pregnancy. She was born at 28w3d weighing only 13 ounces and 10 inches long. She lived 4 months before passing away. One month later we got pregnant again. I had a doctor who thought everything was peachy. Well he never listened to my concerns and refused further testing w/ u/s. Hannah stopped moving on 11/7/98. Her heart had stopped and she was stillborn. She also had severe IUGR. I also had more complications in that pregnancy as well.

I had a dr. appt with a new doctor. I'm very confident that he has my and baby's (to be) interest at heart. He has a plan for me when I get pregnant again.

My prayer request is that God not only blesses us with another pregnancy, but that our unborn child will be free of defects and that he will bless us with a healthy pregnancy/baby/delivery. We are praying that God will give us a baby to love here on earth. We are also praying that God will give us strength and comfort while we face the challenges of yet another pregnancy.


----------



## Virginia

Hi Ladies (and any men that choose to visit us), 

I just finished "publishing" a book written by my pastor on blurb.com. It was actually my dad's idea, but anyways, my pastor had written a manuscript about the journey and his experiences as a Christian and gave it to my dad to read. My dad decided it would be cool to have it printed for him for Christmas, and so I've spent the last couple of weeks fixing the format (he was a hit-enter-after-every-line-twice guys...NIGHTMARE! lol), and *trying* my best to edit the book so we could print it off for him. I didn't realize it would be available to the public, but it is, and it is definitely a great read. It isn't that expensive either to have printed off, especially if you get a paperback copy. Take a look at the preview, and if it seems like something you would enjoy, feel free to get yourself a copy. The Author (my pastor) doesn't know his book is published yet, but I know he certainly wouldn't mind others enjoying his work. I will tell you though, it is a very intelligent read - I have read it though a few times and still haven't completely grasped it all. Anyways, thought I would share, and this seemed like a perfect place to do so. (Besides, we always need something to read while we sit there trying to "keep the soup in the bowl!") :hugs::hugs:

Here's the link: https://www.blurb.com/bookstore/detail/939761


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Im sooo happy to find this threat. Christian Believers, who put versus for you and to pray and fellowship and whats nice on BNB whose TTC together. No unnecessary cussing (profanity):thumbup:  and no crazy demonic (satanic) witchcraft:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance: trackers and stuff on their post or boards. I so love this!!! And all due respect ladies, but I cant stand Halloween and differently cant stand October!! 

:hugs: Thank you for starting this thread. Me and DP been TTC for 1 1/2 years(going on 2) and I have 2 kids now and DP have 1 daughter. And i feel it will be GOD's plan on when i get pregnant with baby :baby: number 3. Right now i'm 10 dpo today and AF is due on Monday the 9th. So if you can keep me and DP in your prayers.


----------



## Eskimobabys

OH M3 M3 I AM!!!! question this might put some ppl off but has god ever.. talked to you? maybe thur someone else or in a dream?


----------



## Mrs.T

i don't know why this thread escaped me. Im a catholic and faith is super important to me. Regardless of what happened, i always know that God has a special purpose...:thumbup:

Good job ladies! :thumbup:

And oh...can i join your group? :flower:


----------



## im_mi

rachelrhin0 said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! :happydance: So glad to see you ladies!!
> 
> Amanda, you and I are already buddies! We both should be testing around the same time. I too have been praying for us. :thumbup:
> 
> So. . . do any of you have any specific prayer requests, other than getting prego obviously :winkwink: ??
> 
> 
> I have a specific prayer request! First let me give you a little back ground.
> 
> I got pregnant in 2007 and Carly was growing behind. She had severe IUGR and birth defects of the brain and heart. I have several compliactions with that pregnancy. She was born at 28w3d weighing only 13 ounces and 10 inches long. She lived 4 months before passing away. One month later we got pregnant again. I had a doctor who thought everything was peachy. Well he never listened to my concerns and refused further testing w/ u/s. Hannah stopped moving on 11/7/98. Her heart had stopped and she was stillborn. She also had severe IUGR. I also had more complications in that pregnancy as well.
> 
> I had a dr. appt with a new doctor. I'm very confident that he has my and baby's (to be) interest at heart. He has a plan for me when I get pregnant again.
> 
> My prayer request is that God not only blesses us with another pregnancy, but that our unborn child will be free of defects and that he will bless us with a healthy pregnancy/baby/delivery. We are praying that God will give us a baby to love here on earth. We are also praying that God will give us strength and comfort while we face the challenges of yet another pregnancy.Click to expand...

What an awful thing to have to go through, and _twice_. You have my deepest sympathy :hugs: The Lord will be your strength, i will pray for you <3


----------



## Pyrrhic

Girls, I have a question regarding people who are atheist. Now I don't want to start this into a debate about religion, as I only want to discuss my own family. 

I am a Christian (Protestant) as I said in this thread. OH is atheist. He will go along with the 'notion' that there is something out there but he doesn't know what. He doesn't mind going to church, but he won't make the commitment. He seems to just be hedging his bets. :shrug:

Now my reverend says that as long as people live a good, honest life then they will be rewarded but their life will be more fulfilled with God in it.

I know some people take the hard line with it though.

What do you think? It upsets but, but I want to respect his choices. :shrug:


----------



## im_mi

^my OH is the same.

the line i take with it is the same as the reverend at my church. its not my place to judge anyone for their choices, that is God's job. as time goes on, my DH is becoming more open about christianity but hasnt taken the plunge yet. he is still feeling bound by social expectation because lets face it, being a Christian isnt very "cool" *rolls eyes* 

i figure he can have a relationship with god however he wants to, he doesnt have to wear a cross or go to church. just the fact that he is interested tells me that God is already speaking to him and he is listening even if he doesnt realise it :)


----------



## rachelrhin0

Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he ided and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.


----------



## JB'sBabyBoogy

rachelrhin0 said:


> Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he ided and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.

Also my beliefs, exactly.


----------



## cheerios

JB'sBabyBoogy said:


> rachelrhin0 said:
> 
> 
> Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he ided and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.
> 
> Also my beliefs, exactly.Click to expand...

I have to agree with the above too. Its a tough stance, but its the truth. 

However, God is also gracious and patient. So as long as we´re still living on earth, God will continue to speak to his people and give them the choice to choose. And I believe that prayers work wonders! 

My Hubby was a free-thinker (He believed in a God, just in some random one) but never was a "spiritual" person. We dated for about 7 months before after lots of prayers (by myself, close friends and my church) and also a lot of openness and efforts on his part to read many books "Mere Christianity", "The case for Christ" etc. that He opened up His heart to God. That was back in mid 2005 and now we´ve been married for more than 3.5 years. 

And I´m soo glad that there´s a thread for Christian women too.... I believe its so necessary to include God in the picture. Because no God = No baby.... I know that its hard to hold on to that hope, but if there´s one thing I´m really learning from TTC is that I wasn´t a mistake!!! I was born "accidentally".... but God really planned my life!!!


----------



## Virginia

rachelrhin0 said:


> Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he died and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.

Amen. The thing I really like about my church and pastor is he teaches things straight from the Bible. I have been to many churches, and there have been times that the preacher has said things that weren't in the Bible, but believed himself, and I just didn't feel right about that. Being "good" was also one of those things that some of those preachers teach....but if it isn't in the Bible, it isn't God's Word.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Eskimobabys said:


> OH M3 M3 I AM!!!! question this might put some ppl off but has god ever.. talked to you? maybe thur someone else or in a dream?

I had God talk to me, him self and also though people.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

rafwife said:


> Now my reverend says that as long as people live a good, honest life then they will be rewarded but their life will be more fulfilled with God in it.

well this may just be me but in the Bible it says "i am the way the truth and the light, no one comes to the father except through me." and my church (as i am Presbyterian) teaches that unless you believe and except that Jesus is the one true savior then you wont be excepted into eternal life. didnt want to step on any toes but this is what i believe. hope no one gets offended by this :blush:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

rachelrhin0 said:


> Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he ided and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.

i believe the same :hugs:


----------



## Mrs LP

I'm praying like I have never before.But I feel guilty that I'm not attending church & my Granma said only last week I should start going back because she is sure it will bring me some luck?? Does anyone think heading back to church will help?!

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4442835fltt.gif
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/rxEG.png 
https://davf.daisypath.com/womr.png 
https://lagf.lilypie.com/68N6.png


----------



## Guppy051708

Momof2kiddos said:


> rachelrhin0 said:
> 
> 
> Me? I say it doesn't matter if you live a "good" life. You can be a saint, but if you don't know Jesus Christ as your personal Lord and savior then your in trouble. You have to believe that God sent his ONLY son to earth. You have to believe that Jesus died on a cross to save you from all your sins, and you have to believe that he ided and rose again in 3 days. I believe that if you don't believe that way then you are NOT saved and you will NOT get to the kingdom of God.
> 
> i believe the same :hugs:Click to expand...


I too believe the same. The Bible says:

Romans 10

_*"The word is near you; it is in your mouth and in your heart,"[d] that is, the word of faith we are proclaiming: 9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. 11As the Scripture says, "Anyone who trusts in him will never be put to shame."[e] 12For there is no difference between Jew and Gentile&#8212;the same Lord is Lord of all and richly blesses all who call on him, 13for, "Everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved."[f]*_

.......

*17Consequently, faith comes from hearing the message, and the message is heard through the word of Christ.*


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Wow!! There's been a lot going on since I was on here yesterday! :wacko: I will try to get to everyone here......

Welcome Titi! I am glad you can join us! :hugs: I see you have been ttc for quite a while, I pray you get your BFP soon!!

Guppy- of course you can join! This thread is for all of us sisters in Christ. We all need the fellowship one way or another! :thumbup: I also love your idea of making a group and having a special bible verse on our signatures. That sounds great!

Welcome to you too Rachel! I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: You will be in my prayers! I can't even imagine what that is like. 

Dipar-I'm kinda jealous :winkwink:. . you are sooo close to testing!! I will def. be keeping you in my prayers, hope you get your BFP! 

To answer your question Eskimo- yes, I hear God's voice a lot, I may not always heed what He says, but then looking back, I can always remember him talking to me. :dohh: Oh well, how else do we learn?? Glad you can join us Eskimo! :hugs:

Mrs. T. . welcome to you too!! :hugs:

Rafwife, I am with the other ladies. I believe that unless one has accepted Christ as their savior and has Him living in their heart, they are not saved and will not be going to Heaven. I do not believe that just "being good" saves your mansion in Heaven. I feel as though you must have a personal relationship with the Lord. I will be praying for your DH, God can do anything, and I believe that He can change your DH's heart and turn it towards Him. :hugs:

Mrs. LP, it may not be "church" that you need as much as fellowship with other believers. Someone that you can go to and pray with. Like it says "where 2 or more are gathered, there I am, sayeth the Lord." He wants us to have fellowship with other believers so that we may grow in faith. So, perhaps you should start with church, make some girlfriends or get connected into a sunday school class. All it can do is build you up, encourage you, and make you a stronger Christian. :hugs: I am sure you will figure out what is best for you. Pray about it and see what He says. :winkwink:

Well, I think that is long enough! I hope everyone is doing great! I have one more day of work, then a day off, yay!! :happydance: Have a blessed weekend everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## jiboo44

Hey ladies! I would love to connect with you all. My hubby and I are trying for our first - we are REALLY hoping that this is the month, so we can share the great news around Christmas!! Anyone else in the TWW right now?


----------



## Guppy051708

I wish I was in the 2WW! I am in the 2WW for the :witch: LOL :haha: Still waiting, slowly, to finish this cycle. Trying our best to wait out the time frame the doc gave us. Blessings to you! :dust: XoXo


----------



## jiboo44

Guppy - thanks! I'm new to this site, but very much smack-dab in the middle of the TWW (7DPO tomorrow)...


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! Your so close to testing day!!! So happy for you :dance:
Do you have an FF Chart or anything like that I could look at? Keep us updated hun :thumbup:

P.S. when did you get married? Looks like we've been married for about the same amount of time!


----------



## jiboo44

We were married on 3/30/08 - best day of my life! And you?

Well, no chart...sorry! I've been tracking my "symptoms" - but over the past few months we were TTC I know that many of those symptoms can be misleading!

Strangely, this month, I feel the most "normal" - maybe that will be good luck! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

jiboo44 said:


> Strangely, this month, I feel the most "normal" - maybe that will be good luck! :)



:haha:

My wedding day was also the best day of my life! <3
We were married on May 17th, 2008. I love my DH so much, i dont udnerstand why other wives dont have that much love to give. God truley sent him to me, i am convinced! This April we will have been together for 6 years. High school sweethearts, and he is my everyhing- next to God of course <3 :cloud9:


----------



## jiboo44

That's awesome!! Isn't it awesome when God is so present in your marriage? I love it. The more we put Him in the center of our lives (as a couple), the more blessings are pouring out. How do you become buddies on this forum?


----------



## Guppy051708

Hmm, i think there is a "Buddies Thread" however, I have never used it. I usually just ask the person if they want to be my buddie. Would you like be one of my buds? :friends:


----------



## jiboo44

Yes... I'd love that! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet dear! I will add you to my signature! :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

jiboo44 said:


> That's awesome!! Isn't it awesome when God is so present in your marriage? I love it. The more we put Him in the center of our lives (as a couple), the more blessings are pouring out.

Yes!

:happydance:


----------



## wifenmom

my hubby and I are in youth ministry :)


----------



## J_K_L

I have to say I don't think it's as cut and dry as the posts previously answering this question make it seem.

Should we all strive for and commit to a relationship with God? Absolutely. But at this time on earth we are removed from him and God has deemed it necessary for each of us to travel a different path. We are not the ones who know where the paths lead. Only God. We may speculate, but only He really knows. 

I have a very close family member who is more Christian in his daily actions than most of the people I meet who consider themselves to be Christian. He has faced obstacle after obstacle in his life. And even though he has not found his relationship with God, I know there is one there. There is no way that someone so selfless, caring, and devoted could not be influenced by God everyday even if he hasn't come to realize it while here on Earth. 

Again, I just don't think it's as cut and dry. I also am not sure this is the right place to debate this either. We are all Christian women and we should be pleased with that common ground. We will have different beliefs within our Christianity and that is okay. 




rafwife said:


> Girls, I have a question regarding people who are atheist. Now I don't want to start this into a debate about religion, as I only want to discuss my own family.
> 
> I am a Christian (Protestant) as I said in this thread. OH is atheist. He will go along with the 'notion' that there is something out there but he doesn't know what. He doesn't mind going to church, but he won't make the commitment. He seems to just be hedging his bets. :shrug:
> 
> Now my reverend says that as long as people live a good, honest life then they will be rewarded but their life will be more fulfilled with God in it.
> 
> I know some people take the hard line with it though.
> 
> What do you think? It upsets but, but I want to respect his choices. :shrug:


----------



## J_K_L

It always helps...if even just to grant you peace for one hour...it helps. 



Mrs LP said:


> I'm praying like I have never before.But I feel guilty that I'm not attending church & my Granma said only last week I should start going back because she is sure it will bring me some luck?? Does anyone think heading back to church will help?!
> 
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4442835fltt.gif
> https://lt1f.lilypie.com/rxEG.png
> https://davf.daisypath.com/womr.png
> https://lagf.lilypie.com/68N6.png


----------



## Willynilly

Rachel - My heart hurts for you and your husband...I will definitely be praying for you both as you TTC again. 

and hi to everyone else who has joined up...I am sooo excited for this board!

as for me, I am 8dpo and feeling a few interesting symptoms. hope you don't mind me sharing: full, extremely sore, achy bb's...normally I only get this for a day not for a week straight. Also, the aching woke me up last night...it hurts to hug people, to hold my cats next to my chest, and to put a bra on. have quite a bit of "tugging/pulling" cramping down there, and am extremely moody. that's it. I feel scared, though, because for two cycles I've had a LOT of symptoms and no result. I feel like if that happens again this cycle, I will officially be tagged a crazy lady!!! 

anyone else testing this Friday?


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly, unfortunatly i will not be testing this cycle, however, your symptoms sound promising! Will pray that you get your :bfp: this month! :friends: Do you have an FF chart I could look at?


----------



## Willynilly

Hi Guppy - hopefully this works...never posted my FF before. Thanks for looking - I am honored :)! Although, disclaimer - I was very sick during my ovulation time - (high fever) - so days 10-14 are not too accurate (one day was 102!). I am calculating my OV day to be 14 based on OV strips.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/289ed4

Praying for a BFP.


----------



## Guppy051708

Looks pretty good, for the most part! Id say you're right about the Ov thing. Also your CM matches up well, so thats a great sign! I hope that you are feeling better dear!

Also, just wanted to let you know, there is a chart stalkers thread. The ladies on there are so encouraging and supportive (guess most people on B&B are though! LOL :dohh:). anyways, i am sure that they would love for you to join! :friends: No pressure, but heres the link if you'd like your chart to be added :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/201823-all-new-chart-stalkers-group-come-stalk-us.html


----------



## jiboo44

> as for me, I am 8dpo and feeling a few interesting symptoms. hope you don't mind me sharing: full, extremely sore, achy bb's...normally I only get this for a day not for a week straight. Also, the aching woke me up last night...it hurts to hug people, to hold my cats next to my chest, and to put a bra on. have quite a bit of "tugging/pulling" cramping down there, and am extremely moody. that's it. I feel scared, though, because for two cycles I've had a LOT of symptoms and no result. I feel like if that happens again this cycle, I will officially be tagged a crazy lady!!!
> 
> anyone else testing this Friday?

Hey there - I am 7 DPO today - we are close in timing :) When did you O? So you are going to be testing at 14 DPO? I am trying to wait until at least that long since I've experienced quite a few BFN's around 10-11 DPO.... :(


Willy - You and I are on the exact same cycle after seeing your FF chart... Cycle day #1 for me was Oct. 18... May I ask you on what days you and DH "tried"? :) DH & I did on the 28, 30, 31... looking to compare since we are so similar in our journey!


----------



## Willynilly

Hi Jibbo - I think I ovulated around Halloweenie Day. We are very close! Cycle buds? I know, I really don't want another BFN until I absolutely have to see it. I will be praying for us. btw, love your dog's bday counter.

Guppy - oooh, I am very fascinated with charting - I often stalk charts of people I know nothing about. Very cool how the body does its thing, yeah? I will check out the group. Thanks for your kind words.

I am in love with this thread. I know, I keep saying that!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Jiboo44 & WillyNilly*, we are all on the same cycle day! I am also on Day 22! (but im only 3 DPO :wacko:)


----------



## jiboo44

Well, I'm hoping that because DH and I :sex: 3 times right before O...we have a good chance, but I'm curious if that's just wishful thinking! :-k

Are you expecting the :witch: on Friday or Saturday? I'm expecting her on Saturday... although REALLY hoping she doesn't show. :af: :af: :af:

The symptoms I've had are weird, because the other months I thought I might be preggers, I had symptoms but all could be PMS symptoms too :/

I've had: Gas (TMI, sorry), Indigestion (unusual), feel bloated, light cramping yesterday and day before...the strange thing is that I normally DO have sore BBs around this time in my cycle, but this time I don't - wondering if that's a good sign? Any thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## Willynilly

Jibo - sorry, I didn't answer your questions about BDing - I just saw that part of your message. Ok, 25, 29, 30, 1st - certainly wasn't the romantic encounter as I had H1N1...haha - took a lot to convince the DH that I was "ok" to rendezvous. But alas, I didn't wanna miss a cycle. We have had soooo many issues with different things coming up during my ov time: yeast infection, being in different states, etc. So, no SWINE flu was gonna stop us!!! It will truly be hysterical if we conceive this cycle. Anyway...

I think you picked great days to bd...I hope it happens for you, sweetie. I am due Sat but am testing Fri...I think that is as long as I can wait. As far as your symptoms - I am not a good one to ask as my symptom spotting always ends up being AF. can you link your chart?

Here's a verse for us to meditate on this week:
Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.
&#8212;Romans 12:12


----------



## jiboo44

Wow! I hope you are feeling better!!! I haven't been charting (life has been soooo busy), but just journaling my symptoms... what kind of test will you use? Any idea? I hope we both have a HAPPY day (Friday the 13th!!)


----------



## im_mi

J_K_L said:


> I have to say I don't think it's as cut and dry as the posts previously answering this question make it seem.
> 
> Should we all strive for and commit to a relationship with God? Absolutely. But at this time on earth we are removed from him and God has deemed it necessary for each of us to travel a different path. We are not the ones who know where the paths lead. Only God. We may speculate, but only He really knows.
> 
> I have a very close family member who is more Christian in his daily actions than most of the people I meet who consider themselves to be Christian. He has faced obstacle after obstacle in his life. And even though he has not found his relationship with God, I know there is one there. There is no way that someone so selfless, caring, and devoted could not be influenced by God everyday even if he hasn't come to realize it while here on Earth.
> 
> Again, I just don't think it's as cut and dry. I also am not sure this is the right place to debate this either. We are all Christian women and we should be pleased with that common ground. We will have different beliefs within our Christianity and that is okay.

THIS. this is how i feel about it too.

My son is 20 months old and has no concept of God or Jesus Christ, but i know that if he was to leave this earth tomorrow (God forbid) he would be in heaven with our Lord.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

WOW. . . I am surprised how many of us are on the same cycle!! Jiboo, Willy, Guppy. . . I am on CD20! I should see AF on Sunday, but I am going to try to wait to test until Wednesday. I had LOADS of symptoms last cycle, and then AF was right on time :cry:. I haven't really had many symptoms yet. . . gassy, very moody, and some pulling/cramping. Only time will tell!!! I am praying for all of our BFP's this cycle!!! 

:dust:


----------



## jiboo44

Me too! That would be fantastic! Are you testing on this Wed. or next week? (the 11th or the 18th?)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Oops! Sorry, I am waiting until the 18th. I have a very regular 28 day cycle, so if I am that late, it's gotta be a BFP. . . right!?!? Ugh, I sure hope so. I really want to be able to surprise our family at Christmas time and sign all the cards

Chris, Raschael. . . and baby :)

:happydance: That would be soooooo awesome!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jiboo44

That's EXACTLY what DH and I are hoping for!!! It would be perfect timing :) I'm going to try to wait until the end of the weekend, since my cycle is pretty spot-on... although, I haven't been feeling the symptoms that I usually feel at this point before AF... hoping that could be a good sign??


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

im_mi said:


> J_K_L said:
> 
> 
> I have to say I don't think it's as cut and dry as the posts previously answering this question make it seem.
> 
> Should we all strive for and commit to a relationship with God? Absolutely. But at this time on earth we are removed from him and God has deemed it necessary for each of us to travel a different path. We are not the ones who know where the paths lead. Only God. We may speculate, but only He really knows.
> 
> I have a very close family member who is more Christian in his daily actions than most of the people I meet who consider themselves to be Christian. He has faced obstacle after obstacle in his life. And even though he has not found his relationship with God, I know there is one there. There is no way that someone so selfless, caring, and devoted could not be influenced by God everyday even if he hasn't come to realize it while here on Earth.
> 
> Again, I just don't think it's as cut and dry. I also am not sure this is the right place to debate this either. We are all Christian women and we should be pleased with that common ground. We will have different beliefs within our Christianity and that is okay.
> 
> THIS. this is how i feel about it too.
> 
> My son is 20 months old and has no concept of God or Jesus Christ, but i know that if he was to leave this earth tomorrow (God forbid) he would be in heaven with our Lord.Click to expand...

Just felt like I needed to clarify. . .I agree with JKL, I don't think we need to "debate" beliefs. I do feel that expressing our opinions on our own personal beliefs is okay, however. :thumbup: I just don't want anyone mad or upset with anyone else for expressing their opinion. Debating is trying to prove someone wrong (in my opinion), and each person's own opinion is not wrong, it's an opinion, right?? Just don't want anyone to get their feelings hurt. :flower:

Im Mi, I agree, your son would go straight to Heaven as he has no choice in what he believes or doesn't believe. He's just not old enough and is purely innocent.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Jiboo. . I haven't really had any symptoms like I have had in the past either.. . . hopefully that is a good sign for both of us!! :thumbup: I just think that would be the best Christmas present EVER!


----------



## jiboo44

How long have you guys been trying?


----------



## Guppy051708

My first cycle of trying we got preggo, but i miscarried :cry:
Will be starting to try again once i get AF.
How about you Jiboo?


----------



## jiboo44

Well, we "tried" last February, then again in July and last month. But, I'm not quite convinced that we timed the O exactly, and also we didn't :sex: so much right near O like we did this time :winkwink:

This is the first time we realllly tried to time it, and we are really excited about the possibility! :thumbup:

We :sex: on CD 11, 13, 14, so here's to hoping...and waiting!! :dust:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

I got off of birth control in May. . . so I guess technically, we have been TTC for 5 cycles now. :wacko: 
We bd the 29,30, and 31. I had a positive OPK on the 30 and 31st. . . so hopefully we timed it right!


----------



## jiboo44

I can't wait to hear about everyone's results - keep me posted!! :thumbup:

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Gladly! You do the same!!!


----------



## rachelrhin0

This is our 1st cycle TTC again.

OH yeah, BTW...Today is Hannah's birthday. Hannah was our 2nd daughter. She would have been a year old today. You were stillborn, still loved! <3


----------



## somedaymama

rachelrhin0 said:


> OH yeah, BTW...Today is Hannah's birthday. Hannah was our 2nd daughter. She would have been a year old today. You were stillborn, still loved! <3

Happy birthday Hannah...I hope you enjoy it in Heaven with Jesus. I know your mom and dad miss you a lot! :flower:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Wow!! There's been a lot going on since I was on here yesterday! :wacko: I will try to get to everyone here......
> 
> Welcome Titi! I am glad you can join us! :hugs: I see you have been ttc for quite a while, I pray you get your BFP soon!!
> 
> Guppy- of course you can join! This thread is for all of us sisters in Christ. We all need the fellowship one way or another! :thumbup: I also love your idea of making a group and having a special bible verse on our signatures. That sounds great!
> 
> Welcome to you too Rachel! I am so sorry for your losses. :hugs: You will be in my prayers! I can't even imagine what that is like.
> 
> Dipar-I'm kinda jealous :winkwink:. . you are sooo close to testing!! I will def. be keeping you in my prayers, hope you get your BFP!
> 
> To answer your question Eskimo- yes, I hear God's voice a lot, I may not always heed what He says, but then looking back, I can always remember him talking to me. :dohh: Oh well, how else do we learn?? Glad you can join us Eskimo! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. T. . welcome to you too!! :hugs:
> 
> Rafwife, I am with the other ladies. I believe that unless one has accepted Christ as their savior and has Him living in their heart, they are not saved and will not be going to Heaven. I do not believe that just "being good" saves your mansion in Heaven. I feel as though you must have a personal relationship with the Lord. I will be praying for your DH, God can do anything, and I believe that He can change your DH's heart and turn it towards Him. :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. LP, it may not be "church" that you need as much as fellowship with other believers. Someone that you can go to and pray with. Like it says "where 2 or more are gathered, there I am, sayeth the Lord." He wants us to have fellowship with other believers so that we may grow in faith. So, perhaps you should start with church, make some girlfriends or get connected into a sunday school class. All it can do is build you up, encourage you, and make you a stronger Christian. :hugs: I am sure you will figure out what is best for you. Pray about it and see what He says. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I think that is long enough! I hope everyone is doing great! I have one more day of work, then a day off, yay!! :happydance: Have a blessed weekend everyone!!! :flower:

Yep i'm going to test on the 10th instead of the 9th. Because AF comes at night on the day she is due! So from keeping my hopes up. I test on the 10th if AF doesn't show!! :af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af: A couple of days ago I had pre-AF cramps..You know the type where you want to say Noo:nope::nope: don't tell me i'm out for this month!!! Let's see what happends!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

well so far i think im 2dpo maybe :shrug: havnt been charting but used OPK so hope its giving me right answers i had sex the day got positive and 2days after yay!! 

heres some verses that i thought are really encouraging:

Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.  Philippians 4:6

Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.  Galatians 6:9


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

TTC#1Amanda said:


> well so far i think im 2dpo maybe :shrug: havnt been charting but used OPK so hope its giving me right answers i had sex the day got positive and 2days after yay!!
> 
> heres some verses that i thought are really encouraging:
> 
> Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.  Philippians 4:6
> 
> Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.  Galatians 6:9

That sounds pretty promising Amanda!! Hope you get your BFP this cycle!! :thumbup:

Dipar. . . you only have 2 more days! I pray those weren't AF cramps! 

:dust: and prayers for both of you! :)


----------



## -Hug-

I'm a Christian too. Great to see I'm not alone!


----------



## Willynilly

Raschael - I love the spelling! I'm so excited that we are sharing cycles too...it is definitely hard to give this to God...I feel like IIIII need to "accomplish" getting pregnant.

Today after church, I ran into a good friend of mine who I haven't seen in awhile (mom of 3 youngins) - she asked how "getting pregnant" was coming along...she knows about my different problems like recurrent yeast infections, group b strep, hormonal imbalances, etc. Anyway, I started bawling right then and there with everyone around me. But it was a good cry - good because it is so uplifting and hopeful to know there is a God-loving woman praying for me.

Also - speaking of attending church or getting back into a church. If you don't have one you are attending and wanna get some AMAZING teaching right in your living room...check out my church in NJ - well, it is broadcast live all over the world too. www.liquidchurch.com 

I was actually thinking that you all should check out the message "Waiting For God" - it is from the message series "Habbakuk:When God Seems Unfair"...talks about how we all hate waiting for stuff and what we can do during the wait. Actually, the whole series is quite relevant to us ladies TTC right now. On the left-hand side of website you will see a link to "message archives" - you can find it there.

Hey, are we allowed to post our BFP here? Just wondering how we let everyone in our group know if the news is good...and it is always good. :)

Rachel - I just wanted to write a prayer for you today:

Jesus, please give Rachel and her husband your peace that passes all understanding. We don't get why this stuff happens. We ask you to give Rachel a healthy baby and lots of comfort in the waiting. Draw them closer to you as they go through this incredibly difficult time. Strengthen their marriage and line your angels of protection all around their lives. Thank you for loving us and caring for us especially when we need you most.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

TTC#1Amanda said:


> well so far i think im 2dpo maybe :shrug: havnt been charting but used OPK so hope its giving me right answers i had sex the day got positive and 2days after yay!!
> 
> heres some verses that i thought are really encouraging:
> 
> Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.  Philippians 4:6
> 
> Let us not become weary in doing good, for at the proper time we will reap a harvest if we do not give up.  Galatians 6:9

Philippians 4:6 and Galatians 6:9 are what i needed right now..thanks Amanda


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I'm praying for faith!! Because i'm getting those burning cramps like AF is coming to my door!! I :nope: don't want to be out for the count!!!


----------



## thesmiths88

Hello, can I join too please? Both myself and DH are Christians and we didn't decide we wanted children until quite late (I was 36, DH 38). We finally got pregnant after 6 months of trying (I was just 37) but unforyunately after a few weeks I had bleeding. I went for early scans every week but unfortunately ultimately I had a missed miscarriage and had an ERPC on 9 September.

We also found out, due to the scans, that I have a bicornuate uterus (or some sort of uterine anomaly - to be determined) and been for an MRI scan and are now waiting for the results (30 November). We can't try again until we've had the results as there are some sorts of anomalies that need surgery before we can try again :-(

Although I was really upset about the MMC, I do believe that its was God's will and that it just wasn't the right time for us. I am trying to hold on to that, although its difficult when time is running out due to our age.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Please keep praying for me. I missed my cycle today and I think I am BFP. I am afraid to test though because I dont wanna get my hopes up. I have been waiting on another BFP since a few years after my daughter was born and she will be 9 next month!! I know that God has not given us a spirit of fear and so I am leaning and depending on that! So I am testing tuesday, to give AF a little more time _*NOT*_ to show! Pray that I have strength to test and that it is a BFP! Thanks and love yall!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dipar-I am sorry that it's looking to you like AF is coming. I know how extremely disappointing that is! :hugs: for you! I will be praying for you hon! Just always remember "for I know the plans I have for you, plans to prosper not to harm. To bring you HOPE and a future" God has a plan for you sweetie! Hang in there! 

thesmiths-God can do ANYTHING! If He knows you can handle the pregnancy and so can the baby, I am certain you will be blessed with a little one. I will be praying for healing for you.

MrsKC oh how exciting! I hope you are BFP!!! Woo hoo!! :happydance: That would be awesome! I hope I have the strength to wait to test too. It can be soooo hard not to test! 

As far as posting BFP's, please let us know! I would love to see who all is "graduating" to the next level. Hope you all have a blessed Sunday! :flower:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

GL hunni xx


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

im only 3dpo and i woke up this morning with the eurge to test!!!! i didnt but man i sooo wanted too i know its way to early it take 6-12days for the eggy to implant soo i might test at 8/9dpo maybe i just cant help myself lol....

Im sure God can here us ladys coming together and showing that we all honestly have been paitient he'll come thru and answer our prayers!!


----------



## J_K_L

https://www.kstardesign.com/blinkies/blinkie_babydust_pastel.gif



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Please keep praying for me. I missed my cycle today and I think I am BFP. I am afraid to test though because I dont wanna get my hopes up. I have been waiting on another BFP since a few years after my daughter was born and she will be 9 next month!! I know that God has not given us a spirit of fear and so I am leaning and depending on that! So I am testing tuesday, to give AF a little more time _*NOT*_ to show! Pray that I have strength to test and that it is a BFP! Thanks and love yall!


----------



## J_K_L

So I just found out that for the next two months my husband will be on business travel when I ovulate...ugh! 

I think I'm going to go watch the sermon on "Waiting on God" that was posted earlier. Hopefully it will give me a boost!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hopeful 4 #1 said:


> GL hunni xx

Im so sorry to see your loss in your siggy!! I was super excited for you! God will bless you!:hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Ladies, i have a very big prayer request. ill try to shorten the story. last week i got some terrible news that my friend was diagnosed with an inoperable malignant tumor on her brain stem. :cry: and unfortunately we received even more devastating news today. apparently the condition she has that caused the tumor is genetic so they had to test both of her children. her son Nicholas is fine....but they ended up finding a small tumor on the brain stem of her 6 year old daughter :cry: :cry: this tumor is also malignant and inoperable. it is so hard to watch her go through it but to see her baby girl go through it is beyond anything i thought i could ever handle. :cry: she was so strong when it was happening to her, but she has just crumbled since she found out it was her daughter to i cant to a thing to help, i am beside myself with worry for them. thankfully because of the rushed test on Gracie (her daughter) they caught it very early on. they are going to both be starting radiation tomorrow. Jennifer was given anywhere from a few weeks to a few months, and Gracie was given anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. :cry: if you ladies remember could you keep them in your prayers? God is magnificent and if its his will i know he can heel them both. anyway, your prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mama4

Oh that is soooooo sad and painful! I am soooo very sorry for the trials this family has to go through. I will most definitely pray for Jennifer and for Gracie to be healed for the rest of their family to find the comfort and guidance they need during this HORRIBLE, scary time. I wish I could hug you all! Im sending you many many prayers, hugs, and love sweety. Im really sorry...I hope God will see fit to heal them both love. :hugs:


----------



## J_K_L

I cannot even begin to imagine their struggle. Prayers are certainly on their way to Gracie and Jennifer. 



Momof2kiddos said:


> Ladies, i have a very big prayer request. ill try to shorten the story. last week i got some terrible news that my friend was diagnosed with an inoperable malignant tumor on her brain stem. :cry: and unfortunately we received even more devastating news today. apparently the condition she has that caused the tumor is genetic so they had to test both of her children. her son Nicholas is fine....but they ended up finding a small tumor on the brain stem of her 6 year old daughter :cry: :cry: this tumor is also malignant and inoperable. it is so hard to watch her go through it but to see her baby girl go through it is beyond anything i thought i could ever handle. :cry: she was so strong when it was happening to her, but she has just crumbled since she found out it was her daughter to i cant to a thing to help, i am beside myself with worry for them. thankfully because of the rushed test on Gracie (her daughter) they caught it very early on. they are going to both be starting radiation tomorrow. Jennifer was given anywhere from a few weeks to a few months, and Gracie was given anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. :cry: if you ladies remember could you keep them in your prayers? God is magnificent and if its his will i know he can heel them both. anyway, your prayers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guppy051708

Momof2kiddos said:


> Ladies, i have a very big prayer request. ill try to shorten the story. last week i got some terrible news that my friend was diagnosed with an inoperable malignant tumor on her brain stem. :cry: and unfortunately we received even more devastating news today. apparently the condition she has that caused the tumor is genetic so they had to test both of her children. her son Nicholas is fine....but they ended up finding a small tumor on the brain stem of her 6 year old daughter :cry: :cry: this tumor is also malignant and inoperable. it is so hard to watch her go through it but to see her baby girl go through it is beyond anything i thought i could ever handle. :cry: she was so strong when it was happening to her, but she has just crumbled since she found out it was her daughter to i cant to a thing to help, i am beside myself with worry for them. thankfully because of the rushed test on Gracie (her daughter) they caught it very early on. they are going to both be starting radiation tomorrow. Jennifer was given anywhere from a few weeks to a few months, and Gracie was given anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. :cry: if you ladies remember could you keep them in your prayers? God is magnificent and if its his will i know he can heel them both. anyway, your prayers are greatly appreciated.


aww, honey, I am so sorry about this! This must be devastating. I will keep them in my prayers, as well as her entire family and you! :hug: Though it may be tough to have faith right now, just know that the Lord is so much bigger than these tumors. God is the only One who can give these two precious people a time frame. Even though the doctors are not giving either one much time here, the Lord CAN and WILL make the final decision. May you find peace in knowing that Jesus took strips so that we can live. I am deeply sorry for this news. I know that God will bring goodness to this. God will give you, your friend, and her precious daughter peace and take this pain away. 

_"I will restore you to health and heal your wounds, says the Lord" ~Jeremiah 30:17

"the Lord said, 'I have heard thy prayer, I have seen thy tears: behold, I will heal thee.'" ~ 2 Kings 20:5_

Jesus CAN and WILL heal your friend and her daughter- I am positive. In times like these, the Gospels can be very uplifting, especially reading about how Jesus raised a dead man, how he healed the deaf and the blind. In fact, I have witness healing in my own life. Though my healh issues were not nearly on the same level of your friend and her daughter, I still have witnessed this. The Lord healed me of hypothyroidism, diabetes, anemia, high WBC count, high cholesterol. The Lord even healed the hole in my heart that occurred
because of Strep B. I know that these are much more minor than your friend, but He healed me, so what more would He want to heal of your friend? The Lord is great. And Jesus died so that we can break away these chains.

Blessings and prayers to you. 
I will continue to life you up, your friend, and her daughter daily. :hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

thanks ladies for all the prayers and versus, you are all right, God has the final say and if he doesnt heal them here on earth they will be healed in heaven with him. i have to trust everything in his perfect timing.


----------



## Kentish Mama

Hello everyone. I am a christian and live in Kent, England. I have 2 kids, both of whom have been quite difficult in their early years and my daughter (now 9) has a medical condition which requires surgery every 6 months. We always wanted more than 2 kids but because of the stress of my daughter's diagnosis and surgeries, getting pregnant just wasn't on the agenda. But now, aged 40, I have been trying for number 3 as we realised we really did want another and that our life is now settled into a routine which a baby could fit into. I have been trying for 6 months and have had a chemical pregnancy so I think I'm still ovulating! I have found it quite stressful as I feel like I've left it too late and won't be successful. Also my relationship with God hasn't been great for the last year as I have not been able to hear His voice in some difficult circumstances. But I am a christian and trust that He has a plan and purpose for my life. If another baby isn't the plan for me I would really like to know what is!


----------



## im_mi

rachelrhin0 said:


> This is our 1st cycle TTC again.
> 
> OH yeah, BTW...Today is Hannah's birthday. Hannah was our 2nd daughter. She would have been a year old today. You were stillborn, still loved! <3

happy birthday little hannah :hugs: im sure she is at peace now.

momof2kiddos..... what horrible news :cry: i will certainly be praying for them.

I worked out today that if i dont get pregnant this cycle, i will be due to test again on christmas day!!!! How amazing would that be, to get my BFP on christmas day of all days.... that would be so incredibly magical. Now theres a part of me that hopes i dont get pregnant this month :laugh2:

Hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - that would be so awesome to get it on Christmas Day! I will keep that positive thought in mind should AF come again this cycle.

Speaking of AF, I am so down this morning. I feel like my bbs have shrunk back to their original size - and they aren't as sore as they have been. I have a strong feeling I am not pregnant as all my symptoms have gone away. I wish I could be more patient in the waiting - I hate getting so upset each month. Ugh.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I am about 2 days late and I tested this morning and . I tested last thursday and BFN. I dont know what's going on. I am so depressed! I know for a fact that I did indeed ovulate, so if I did, either AF should be coming or I should be ??? I didnt tell DH about me testing this morning because I really didnt want the sympathy or want him to be hurt all day. He wants this really bad and has been praying. It just seems so unfair to have waited for this all of our lives and then nothing. My PCOS is unfair, his low morphology is unfair, everything. i really want this to happen regular. We have the option of IUI but its expensive to pay that money just to get a BFN! I dont know, Im super discouraged and not testing anymore until friday. If BFN, then Im just going to take my provera and try to get my cycle started again. I really feel like just quitting!


----------



## im_mi

willynilly :hugs: it aint over until its over, sweetie!

mrskcbrown, that sucks being late and not getting a bfp, how frustrating :( i can understand why you are reluctant to try IUI, it is very expensive for something that isnt always 100% effective. However, it would be a small price to pay to get your longed-for baby. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Kentish Mama said:


> Hello everyone. I am a christian and live in Kent, England. I have 2 kids, both of whom have been quite difficult in their early years and my daughter (now 9) has a medical condition which requires surgery every 6 months. We always wanted more than 2 kids but because of the stress of my daughter's diagnosis and surgeries, getting pregnant just wasn't on the agenda. But now, aged 40, I have been trying for number 3 as we realised we really did want another and that our life is now settled into a routine which a baby could fit into. I have been trying for 6 months and have had a chemical pregnancy so I think I'm still ovulating! I have found it quite stressful as I feel like I've left it too late and won't be successful. Also my relationship with God hasn't been great for the last year as I have not been able to hear His voice in some difficult circumstances. But I am a christian and trust that He has a plan and purpose for my life. If another baby isn't the plan for me I would really like to know what is!

Im sorry that your daughter has to have surgery so often, i cant imagine how stressful that must be for you :hugs: Im sure you will get your baby, God willing. ill pray for you :hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

Kentish - thinking of you. Tough stuff, lady. I pray you get a BFP soon.

Immi - thanks, dear!


----------



## jiboo44

Willynilly said:


> Immi - that would be so awesome to get it on Christmas Day! I will keep that positive thought in mind should AF come again this cycle.
> 
> Speaking of AF, I am so down this morning. I feel like my bbs have shrunk back to their original size - and they aren't as sore as they have been. I have a strong feeling I am not pregnant as all my symptoms have gone away. I wish I could be more patient in the waiting - I hate getting so upset each month. Ugh.

It's weird, because I have almost no symptoms this whole cycle...anyone else think that could be a good sign? I'm due for AF on Saturday, but in the past (non preg) cycles by now I've HAD sore BBs, back pain, etc. but this month, really not much of anything! It makes me wonder, because I keep reading about how symptoms don't really start showing until after AF is missed... anyone else have thoughts on this?

I'm still hoping DH and I will be doing this :happydance: in a few days!!!


----------



## im_mi

jiboo44, i didnt get any symptoms until after AF was due when i fell pregnant with my first baby. I didnt notice anything until about 2 days after my bfp. This could be because technically we had stopped trying so i wasnt _looking_ for anything, but if there was something strong enough to notice then surely i would have done. So it could be a great sign!


----------



## rachelrhin0

Thank you Willynilly for the prayer. It truly touched my heart. :hugs:


----------



## rachelrhin0

thesmiths88 said:


> Hello, can I join too please? Both myself and DH are Christians and we didn't decide we wanted children until quite late (I was 36, DH 38). We finally got pregnant after 6 months of trying (I was just 37) but unforyunately after a few weeks I had bleeding. I went for early scans every week but unfortunately ultimately I had a missed miscarriage and had an ERPC on 9 September.
> 
> We also found out, due to the scans, that I have a bicornuate uterus (or some sort of uterine anomaly - to be determined) and been for an MRI scan and are now waiting for the results (30 November). We can't try again until we've had the results as there are some sorts of anomalies that need surgery before we can try again :-(
> 
> Although I was really upset about the MMC, I do believe that its was God's will and that it just wasn't the right time for us. I am trying to hold on to that, although its difficult when time is running out due to our age.

I too have a bicournate uterus. I also have a septum in there. I'm praying that your scan comes back with results that don't need surgery.


----------



## rachelrhin0

Momof2kiddos said:


> Ladies, i have a very big prayer request. ill try to shorten the story. last week i got some terrible news that my friend was diagnosed with an inoperable malignant tumor on her brain stem. :cry: and unfortunately we received even more devastating news today. apparently the condition she has that caused the tumor is genetic so they had to test both of her children. her son Nicholas is fine....but they ended up finding a small tumor on the brain stem of her 6 year old daughter :cry: :cry: this tumor is also malignant and inoperable. it is so hard to watch her go through it but to see her baby girl go through it is beyond anything i thought i could ever handle. :cry: she was so strong when it was happening to her, but she has just crumbled since she found out it was her daughter to i cant to a thing to help, i am beside myself with worry for them. thankfully because of the rushed test on Gracie (her daughter) they caught it very early on. they are going to both be starting radiation tomorrow. Jennifer was given anywhere from a few weeks to a few months, and Gracie was given anywhere from 6 months to 2 years. :cry: if you ladies remember could you keep them in your prayers? God is magnificent and if its his will i know he can heel them both. anyway, your prayers are greatly appreciated.

I ahve lifted them up to the Lord in prayer. I'll continue to keep them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jiboo44

im_mi said:


> jiboo44, i didnt get any symptoms until after AF was due when i fell pregnant with my first baby. I didnt notice anything until about 2 days after my bfp. This could be because technically we had stopped trying so i wasnt _looking_ for anything, but if there was something strong enough to notice then surely i would have done. So it could be a great sign!

:thumbup: glad to hear it!

just a few more days until testing... can't wait!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

Jiboo - I love your excitement. I'm trying to pretend it is contagious b/c I have a glum attitude today. :) Just yesterday I was encouraging people to be patient and now I am like "why, why, why, why do we have to wait for things." I am like a 5 yr old today and I WANT IT NOW! 

Rachel - I love you, sister. Is that weird to say on an internet discussion board? Oh well, it is true.


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly

I feel exactly the same, just waiting for the :witch: LOL


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - did you get AF? are you out? I hope not.


----------



## jiboo44

OK, so what days are you guys testing?


----------



## im_mi

i am due to test on the 28th.... feels like a lifetime away!

in all honesty i am frightened of being pregnant and having a newborn again. I struggled a lot the last time around. when i look back at the early months with Jack, i just feel cold. 

I am hoping that this time around, with God in my life, it will be better.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Momof2- My heart aches for your friends and you! Cancer is awful! God took my daddy home to heaven after just 8 months of fighting cancer when I was 18. It was sooo difficult, but on the same hand, so comforting knowing that he is in heaven now. I will keep you all in my prayers! 

Welcome Kentish! Have faith that if it is in God's will for you to be blessed with a baby, you will be! "Lean not on your own understanding, but in all your ways acknowledge Him and He will direct your path" :hugs:

Im Mi-that would be so much fun!!! A BFP Christmas present from God! :thumbup:

Willy, I think we all have a problem with being patient when it come to TTC. I would test now if it would do some good!! :blush:

MrsKC-I'm sorry to hear about your BFP. :hugs: It is so disappointing! and yes, it does seem very unfair, but God has a plan. . . He will reveal it to you at the right time! Hang in there sister! 

Jiboo-we are in the same boat! I haven't been really having any symptoms either, at least not like last month! Let's pray that is a good sign :thumbup: I am still going to try to wait to test until Wed. of next week eventhough AF is due Sunday. . . ugh. . . . the anticipation!!! :dohh: 

Well ladies. . . I'm not really sure how to do it. . . but if y'all want to tell me the date you are testing, I will try to put it on my first post on this thread so we can all see it.. I will start with mine!! Thanks!


----------



## im_mi

yay a testing list! mines in the post just before yours, we posted at the same time.


----------



## im_mi

oh, and all you have to do is go to your first post and hit edit :)


----------



## Willynilly

yeah! love that idea. I am the 14th (pushed it back a day...we'll see what I ACTUALLY do though, wink)

immi - what kind of things did you struggle with with your first? how old is he now? I have no clue how to "child-rear" so I would be interested in your struggles...was it the lack of sleep that hit you the hardest? someone needing you for everything? but you are right - now you have a circle of believers to pray for you and the holy spirit living in you...so, you really are a new creation! praise Him.


----------



## jiboo44

Willy - 18th
Jiboo - 15th
Im_Mi - 28th

anyone else :)

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Okay, I have updated it. . . I think


----------



## jiboo44

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> Dipar_Butt3-Nov. 10th
> mrskcbrown-Nov. 13th
> jiboo44-Nov. 15th
> Willynilly-Nov. 18th
> Rdy2BaMom-Nov. 18th
> im_mi-Nov. 28th

Awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now, I think that if AF doesn't show during the weekend, I may have to wait til the 18th to make it fun so 3 of us will be on the same day :thumbup:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Sounds good to me jiboo!! :happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

oops, Rdy - I am the 14th - sorry to make you do extra work. I know you secretly are trying to get me to wait to test with you. And I could tell you I will do that - but I absolutely don't have that willpower. :)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

LOL. . . sorry willy!!! I actually originally had you as the 14th and then changed it. . . but i'm not sure why. . . :dohh: OH well!!

QUESTION:
Now that we are a "team" anyone have a good idea for a name??? I figured out how to change it. :winkwink:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

K. . . it's fixed! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I know its early but can you put me down for testing on Dec. 17th? 
Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Gladly Guppy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! =]


----------



## im_mi

willynilly, i think it was a combination of a lot of things.... i will explain now, if no one minds. will try to make a long story short. and now he is almost 21 months old.

my OH and i had decided we wanted to try for a baby, but i wanted to be married first. after a couple weeks of thinking and talking, we agreed i would come off the pill and plan our wedding for 3 months time. we started trying, first cycle i didnt fall. second cycle - a week before i was due to test, he called the wedding off. we had told everyone, spoke to the vicar, everything. I was gutted. I was unsure whether we could come back from that. Then, 2 days before my docs appointment to go back on the pill, i found out i was pregnant. I must have fallen before he called it off. i told him, as soon as he called it off, that there was no way we were TTC anymore. that it wasnt fair for him to have it all his way.

So, i spent most of my pregnancy in two minds. part of me was overjoyed to be having a baby but another part of me was so incredibly angry and scared. i couldnt believe he had taken my dream away from me, it was so important to me to be married before i had a baby. 

things settled down but i definitely resented him for a long time. pretty much until we actually got married 2 months ago :laugh2:

but yeah... when jack was born i suffered from post natal depression (post partum depression), followed by regular depression, topped off with trying hard to stay recovered from my eating disorder. Jack was a bad sleeper, i didnt get a full nights sleep until he was about 9 months old and i am one of those people who just do. not. cope. without sleep. not at all. i have a short temper and i am very emotional at the best of times. when jack was little i really learnt the meaning of patience.

i felt very alone, very scared, and completely desolate for a very long time. I remember once, i had just tucked jack into his basket, he was about a week old. i turned over and laid down but thought id better get up and check him, in case he was too hot. id read somewhere that being too hot can cause cot death. and then the thought flicked through my mind that it wouldnt be all that bad if he died of SIDS. it would be a relief, thats what i thought. Looking back now, i just cannot believe i ever thought that. I love him more than words could ever describe, he is my little man and i would die for him. I must have been really ill to have thought things like that.

The thing that kept me going (and still does) was breastfeeding. knowing that Jack needed me to eat well and look after myself helped me keep going. and looking back, when i feel guilty for feeling hardly any emotion for him, i know that all the times in the middle of the night during the 2364763784686th night feed and i was wishing he would disappear, all he knew is that he was cuddled up with mama and getting his num nums.

Oh man, im crying now. :cry: i just.... i dont want to go through that again. i am so scared. Jack wont remember what a mess his mother was, but if i have another baby and i end up in the same situation, he will remember. he will see me scream and shout and cry and close off from everyone and ugh..... i love him so much and i only want the best for him.

I know this time will be different. I have a wonderful group of supportive friends in real life and online, my DH knows better and would definitely be a better support, i would know what to expect and of course this time i have let the Lord into my life. But i am still terrified. I always wanted to be a mum, and i love being a mum to my little man. i just never imagined it would be so hard at the beginning. I felt like i was stuck in a black hole, i just couldnt see what everyone else saw.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:hugs: for you im_mi! I am sure it will be different this time, afterall, you are a child of God now and He can do wonderful things!! My sister went through pretty bad post partum depression after her second child and she got on meds for a while to help it out. I'm not sure if that is an option for you as I'm not sure how you feel about taking medication, but it worked wonders for her! We are here for you too! :flower:

Another question for all of you. . . do any of you have a Facebook???


----------



## Willynilly

Oh Immi - you really touched my heart. Thank you for being so honest about some of the things you went through. Your story is very miraculous - you do realize that, right? I can't believe everything you went through with a newborn and recovering from an eating disorder. I don't think you should feel ashamed for being cold towards your son at times. Praise God for bringing you out of the pit and into the light. 

I have struggled with depression for many years of my life...situational depression. This past year, God led my husband and I to an amazing Christian counselor who helped release me from my past and the chains that were holding me back from experiencing real life. I was a believer before this, but being released allowed my faith to go to a whole new level. 

I used to be terrified to be around people one on one. Inside, I felt like a worthless piece of crap who no one would really want to be around. To the outside world I looked like I had it all - a successful career on stage, tons of friends, and a larger than life personality. But in reality, I went home and cried myself to sleep each night because I knew no one knew the real, worthless me. 

I guess where I'm going with this is - God can release us and ease us out of ANYTHING. I am starting to really love me. This Psalm helps me:

Psalm 40
For the director of music. Of David. A psalm. 
1 I waited patiently for the LORD; 
he turned to me and heard my cry. 
2 He lifted me out of the slimy pit, 
out of the mud and mire; 
he set my feet on a rock 
and gave me a firm place to stand. 

3 He put a new song in my mouth, 
a hymn of praise to our God. 
Many will see and fear 
and put their trust in the LORD. 

4 Blessed is the man 
who makes the LORD his trust, 
who does not look to the proud, 
to those who turn aside to false gods. [a] 

5 Many, O LORD my God, 
are the wonders you have done. 
The things you planned for us 
no one can recount to you; 
were I to speak and tell of them, 
they would be too many to declare. 

6 Sacrifice and offering you did not desire, 
but my ears you have pierced * , [c] ; 
burnt offerings and sin offerings 
you did not require. 

7 Then I said, "Here I am, I have come&#8212; 
it is written about me in the scroll. [d] 

8 I desire to do your will, O my God; 
your law is within my heart." 

9 I proclaim righteousness in the great assembly; 
I do not seal my lips, 
as you know, O LORD. 

10 I do not hide your righteousness in my heart; 
I speak of your faithfulness and salvation. 
I do not conceal your love and your truth 
from the great assembly. 

11 Do not withhold your mercy from me, O LORD; 
may your love and your truth always protect me. 

12 For troubles without number surround me; 
my sins have overtaken me, and I cannot see. 
They are more than the hairs of my head, 
and my heart fails within me. 

13 Be pleased, O LORD, to save me; 
O LORD, come quickly to help me. 

14 May all who seek to take my life 
be put to shame and confusion; 
may all who desire my ruin 
be turned back in disgrace. 

15 May those who say to me, "Aha! Aha!" 
be appalled at their own shame. 

16 But may all who seek you 
rejoice and be glad in you; 
may those who love your salvation always say, 
"The LORD be exalted!" 

17 Yet I am poor and needy; 
may the Lord think of me. 
You are my help and my deliverer; 
O my God, do not delay.*


----------



## Guppy051708

I have facebook!
Should be listed under "Stephanie Kirsch"


----------



## somedaymama

hi ladies! I couldn't find this thread for a while, I didn't realize it was moved!

I am having a hard time waiting for ovulation...I am now on CD 33, and nothing. Actually, my temps the last few days have been the lowest they have been throughout my cycle. It's so discouraging to see yet another 97.2 in the mornings. :( Last month I ovulated on CD 30, so I'm not that far off, but waiting is making me scared...I'm scared that I'm not going to ovulate at all. This is only my second cycle of temping (though I've been doing it since August, it's just that my cycles are long) but I know that I ovulated last month.

If I don't get pregnant this month, we will have to wait awhile because of grad school and stuff like that. I'm just so stressed with school and waiting for ovulation is making me crazy. :cry:

Sorry for the whiny/ranting post, I just needed to vent. :( Reading the encouraging words and verses you all put here is so uplifting!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar - did you get AF? are you out? I hope not.

Willynilly,

I just saw your posted. AF was suppose to come yesterday..So i'm going to wait until the morning before I test..Just in case she doesn't creep up in the morning..If i don't see her in the morning..then when i have to go(even though it will not be the fmu, then i'll test..I'll keep you ladies posted. I pray she stay away!!


----------



## im_mi

rdy, thank you :hugs: what's your name? I actually did end up on medication last time but my doctor didnt start me on them until Jack was about 9 months old. Looking back now, i think i should have pushed more. I definitely played down how low i was feeling because i didnt want her to judge me or to think that i couldnt look after Jack properly.

Willynilly, thank you so much for posting :hugs: that psalm is just wonderful, so inspiring and uplifting. As were your words of support, thank you. Im sorry to hear you have struggled with depression also, i can relate to how you feel especially when you said about everyone thinking you were OK. I too am quite an outgoing person with lots of friends etc and i am frightened that people will one day see me for who i really am.... and who is that, i wonder?:nope:

Stephanie, i'll add you! which one are you? theres quite a few stephanie kirsches lol.

Dipar, i hope you get your bfp! :hugs:

somedaymama, i am sorry you are feeling so disheartened right now :hugs: I really hope you ovulate soon and get lucky this month! have you considered drinking raspberry leaf tea? i hear its very good for strengthening the uterus and regulating your cycles. and its delicious, too!

and if anyone wants to add me on facebook, i am *Imogen O'Reilly*. I'm in the plymouth network and my profile pic is the same as my avatar here. One thing though, please dont obviously mention TTC stuff on my fb. i mean, little subtle in-jokes are fine lol but nothing obvious please. only a few people know we are ttc and it would feel like a lot of pressure to 'succeed' if everyone knew.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

im_mi said:


> rdy, thank you :hugs: what's your name? I actually did end up on medication last time but my doctor didnt start me on them until Jack was about 9 months old. Looking back now, i think i should have pushed more. I definitely played down how low i was feeling because i didnt want her to judge me or to think that i couldnt look after Jack properly.
> 
> Willynilly, thank you so much for posting :hugs: that psalm is just wonderful, so inspiring and uplifting. As were your words of support, thank you. Im sorry to hear you have struggled with depression also, i can relate to how you feel especially when you said about everyone thinking you were OK. I too am quite an outgoing person with lots of friends etc and i am frightened that people will one day see me for who i really am.... and who is that, i wonder?:nope:
> 
> Stephanie, i'll add you! which one are you? theres quite a few stephanie kirsches lol.
> 
> Dipar, i hope you get your bfp! :hugs:
> 
> somedaymama, i am sorry you are feeling so disheartened right now :hugs: I really hope you ovulate soon and get lucky this month! have you considered drinking raspberry leaf tea? i hear its very good for strengthening the uterus and regulating your cycles. and its delicious, too!
> 
> and if anyone wants to add me on facebook, i am *Imogen O'Reilly*. I'm in the plymouth network and my profile pic is the same as my avatar here. One thing though, please dont obviously mention TTC stuff on my fb. i mean, little subtle in-jokes are fine lol but nothing obvious please. only a few people know we are ttc and it would feel like a lot of pressure to 'succeed' if everyone knew.

Thank you! :hugs: I'm praying that this is my month..Because i'm 1 day late of AF and this morning I test with a $-tree test and it was a :bfn: So i want to assume that I may of test way to early and didn't give my body a chance make enough HcG to get a :bfp: and pray that AF isn't late.


----------



## Willynilly

Ooooh. I'm out. AF came 3-4 days early. I guess that means I get a jumpstart on CYCLE SEVEN. woo hoo. lucky Christmas cycle seven. I am so emotional this AM. I am scared something must be wrong with me. Then again, telling myself to take it easy b/c afterall - I did have swine flu this month and b/c of that I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated. So we could of missed it completely.

oh, Jeremiah 29:11.

hoping for the rest of you testing soon.


----------



## im_mi

oh willynilly (whats your name?) i am sorry the old hag showed her face :( will be praying my lil heart out for you this cycle! 7 is my lucky number, i hope its as lucky for you xxx


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - thanks so much. Means a lot to me. My name is Emily! Should I call you Immi - I love your name Imogen.


----------



## im_mi

aww thanks :) call me whatever you like! i dont mind :hugs:


----------



## 3boys

Hey ladies, I am not TTC but was wondering if i could join you? What a fantastic thread.


----------



## im_mi

aww course you can :hugs: congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## 3boys

Thank you! Good luck this month! Hope you get your BFP.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so I had to quit all my moaning because I went to a site to actually calculate the days of my cycle and it came to 34. I also O'd on Oct 27, because I used the clearblue digital monitor and got a happy face. (_*So I recommend those if you are trying to detect your ovulation!! Why, because you dont have to guess if the line is darker than the other line or not!!*_) I was testing too early before AF. AF was actually due today, Nov. 10. So I am actually about 14 dpo. Thanks for updating my testing date! So yes I am testing on friday, at 17dpo!!! I have not the slighest symptom of :af:!!:happydance: I would usually have something now! 

Also have you all read, Taking Charge of your fertility ? It is an excellent book that discusses the realities of fertility and infertility. I love it. 

Ok so I feel a bit better now, knowing that I miscalculated. Here is the site if you want to use it:...https://www2.babyandbump.com/?id=37....whenmybaby.com/pregnancy-test-calculator.php.

HTH! Baby dust to all, and prayers!:dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## im_mi

oooh sounds promising!!! you are so strong, i would be poas about 10 times a day if i was you!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Im_Mi :hugs: for you, i too have a 21 month old son :) i remember it being very very very hard. having my son was hard for me in different ways, i was 18 when i had him, 17 when i fell pregnant so i struggled a lot. mostly with guilt as i was and am a very strong christian, a is my DH (OH at the time) and we fell into temptation once and that was all it took and i was pregnant, i felt like i had let my family down and my friends and youth group leaders.everyone was very supportive but i struggled for a long time with that guilt, dont get me wrong Evan is the love of my life and i wouldnt give him up for the world i just had a very hard time. when Evan was ten days old DH and i married and got our own apartment together. im now 19 and expecting my second. but i look back on evans early days and also remember how hard it was. but the Lord was with me and helped me through everything and has blessed my life immensely. keep asking the Lord for strength. he never gives us more than we can handle :hugs: 

and i do not have a facebook, :( even if i did my little guy keeps me running so busy i wouldnt have time to do facebook, haha BnB takes up enough of my time as is hahaha i have a stack of laundry waiting to be done eventually. :blush:


----------



## im_mi

wow, that must have been so difficult hun :hugs: its so amazing to hear your story. <3


----------



## somedaymama

im_mi said:


> somedaymama, i am sorry you are feeling so disheartened right now :hugs: I really hope you ovulate soon and get lucky this month! have you considered drinking raspberry leaf tea? i hear its very good for strengthening the uterus and regulating your cycles. and its delicious, too!

Thank you. :hugs: I drank the raspberry leaf tea after my m/c in June, I should start up again.

I'm glad things have settled down for you, im_mi. I hope that your next pregnancy is much, much more peaceful than your first. :hugs:

mrskcbrown, I'm glad you still have hope! I hope you get your :bfp: on Friday!!

*Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God.*


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Ooooh. I'm out. AF came 3-4 days early. I guess that means I get a jumpstart on CYCLE SEVEN. woo hoo. lucky Christmas cycle seven. I am so emotional this AM. I am scared something must be wrong with me. Then again, telling myself to take it easy b/c afterall - I did have swine flu this month and b/c of that I'm not entirely sure when I ovulated. So we could of missed it completely.
> 
> oh, Jeremiah 29:11.
> 
> hoping for the rest of you testing soon.


Ohh :nope: Wilynilly..:hugs: i'm sorry..I pray you get yours next cycle..:flower: Me ladies i'm starting to feel i'm in the game..Af has came yet and i'm on 14 dpo and she was due yesterday the 9th!..Of course i took the test to early because i had a :bfn: on the $-tree test. So i pray she stay a way. Yes i get those side cramps here and there. I've been sick for the past 3 days now when i wake up..

And i just got out of a dream where i was looking at baby clothes and socks so I pray that's a sign or a promise..i'll keep you posted when I test again


----------



## im_mi

certainly sounds like you might be in luck, dipar! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi said:


> Stephanie, i'll add you! which one are you? theres quite a few stephanie kirsches lol.
> 
> .

If you can see my facebook profile picture when you search my name, its the same one i have as my avatar on here :thumbup: Maybe I can search for you? What name should i look under? :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsKCBrown, thanks for the website! I will def. be checking that out! I am so thrilled that everything is working out for you!!! :flower: 
This IS your month!!!!! :dust:


----------



## im_mi

Steph, i am Imogen O'Reilly and my prof. pic is the same as the one i have on here. Plymouth network. i will try to have another look for you now x

ETA: found you!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

im_mi said:


> certainly sounds like you might be in luck, dipar! :flower:

im_mi I hope so. I pray this is it and not AF playing those ohh i'm late tricks. Every cramp i'm say "God please let this be implatation cramps and not AF coming. I'm going to test again maybe Friday if i don't get the feeling of testing early..I can only afford $-tree test now, since they are only a dollar. Clear Blue and the FR test i have to wait lol. 

So i'll keep you ladies posted!! Any :bfp: in our group yet??


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

someday-sorry you're having such a hard time!! feel free to rant and whine here anytime. . .:winkwink: we are here for you and that will let us know how we can pray for you better. :hugs:

im_mi. . . and everyone else. . . my name is Raschael and I would love to join you ladies on facebook too! 

Dipar I'm so excited for you and I sure hope you get your BFP soon! It sounds so promising, although I must say I will prolly be a little jealous :blush:

Willy. . .sorry your out for this cycle! :hugs: I am thinking that AF may be coming soon for me too. . . I just really feel like crap and have been having AF-like cramps. :cry: Just gotta remember, He has a plan! 

WELCOME 3BOYS! :flower:

mrskc- Yay!! You're not out yet!! :happydance: Keep us posted girl! Praying for your BFP!

No :bfp: in the group yet. . . but there will be some soon it sounds like! :thumbup:


----------



## im_mi

what an unusual name, raschael! i LOVE it! do people shorten it to ras or rach?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

I need some advice ladies. . .isn't much TTC related, just need some other opinions. 
So, long story short, I was in a bad motorcycle accident in 2006 and broke my left collar bone in a way that it could not be realigned and therefore had to heal in a different position. I also have nerve damage from 2004 on the left side of my head right above/behind my temple from a root canal gone bad. . anyway. . . I have been suffering from migraines and severe headaches since then and I don't want to take drugs that will inhibit me getting preggo but I need to take something. I have been trying really hard not to take anything for them. So, my question is, should I go to my family dr and just get something like Vicodin, or just deal with them so that I don't hurt my chances??

What would you do??:shrug:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Im_mi...no, actually, my neices and nephews call me Shell and the Pharmacists I work for call me Rascal. . .lol. . . they say that's what it looks like! :_


----------



## im_mi

I would perhaps try some natural remedies before going down that route... it must be hard living with that kind of pain :hugs: have you considered chiropractic for your collar bone?


----------



## im_mi

rascal :haha: i am totally calling you that from now on!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks! Yes, I went to the chiropractor for about 5 sessions but she told me there wasn't anything more to do for my collar bone because of how it had to heal and all of the scar tissue. All I can do is stretches daily to try and keep it a little loose. Its just very frustrating to be in pain on a daily basis.

LOL. . you can call me Rascal!


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww, I pray your pain goes away RDI. I believe it will. Maybe you could call the doc up and see what he says? You could tell him your feelings and maybe he could help? Also, the pharmacist may be able to help you figure out what you can take over the counter (for being preggo and all). Also, i like im_mi's call on the herbal remedies. I have been using herbals for my reoccurring UTIs. Its all natural so herbals wont hurt your or the bean :friends:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks guppy! I am kinda leary of Herbal remedies to just because of what I have read about some of them and their effects on TTC. Ugh. . . wouldn't it be nice if things were easier! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

How bout it! 
Wish there was a magical pill for everything that I want! Haha :rofl:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:laugh2: yeah really! Then we would ALL get our BFP's this month! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

we would all get our :bfp: TODAY if I had a magical pill LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

If you come up with one. . you better share!!! :rofl:

Just have to brag on my DH. . .I came home to all of the dishes done and the house vacuumed!! He's so great! :cloud9:


----------



## jiboo44

Dropping in to say hello ladies! I am still holding out hope that AF doesn't come (Willy, sorry to hear she came early :flow:)... but, RDY, you are right, HE HAS A PLAN!! :) :thumbup:

I must say, symptoms are starting to feel like AF, which is a bummer... lower back pain (anyone have this?), light cramps (although these usually don't come til the day before AF) and I still have NO pain/sore BBs.... soooo confusing!!!

I'm 10DPO (maybe 9) - anyone else having new/odd symptoms? I have also had a hard time falling asleep at night!


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom said:


> If you come up with one. . you better share!!! :rofl:

you can bet I will! :haha:



Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just have to brag on my DH. . .I came home to all of the dishes done and the house vacuumed!! He's so great! :cloud9:

Aww, that is so sweet! O:)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Jiboo- I am having similar symptoms. . . slight AF like cramps and lower back pain, but I do have sore boobs and I am an emotional wreck!! I just feel soooo sad/depressed and I don't know why :shrug:. . .Usually, I don't get AF symptoms until the day of, so I am wondering if she is going to come early :cry: I sure hope not! I hope these are preggo symptoms (for both of us! :thumbup:) but I am not getting my hopes up yet. :nope: I did that last month when I had LOADS of symptoms and a BFN.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Rdy2BaMom said:


> I need some advice ladies. . .isn't much TTC related, just need some other opinions.
> So, long story short, I was in a bad motorcycle accident in 2006 and broke my left collar bone in a way that it could not be realigned and therefore had to heal in a different position. I also have nerve damage from 2004 on the left side of my head right above/behind my temple from a root canal gone bad. . anyway. . . I have been suffering from migraines and severe headaches since then and I don't want to take drugs that will inhibit me getting preggo but I need to take something. I have been trying really hard not to take anything for them. So, my question is, should I go to my family dr and just get something like Vicodin, or just deal with them so that I don't hurt my chances??
> 
> What would you do??:shrug:


here is an interesting thought, have you thought about acupuncture for your shoulder? it can have an AMAZING effect on the body in more ways than one. i would look into that or possibly a massage therapist? and for the migraines maybe something herbal? :shrug:


----------



## Virginia

Sorry I don't reply too much, but it is great to read all the posts. Every time I get on, I have at least 3 pages of new posts to read. =) I hope this is our month!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Rdy2BaMom said:


> LOL. . . sorry willy!!! I actually originally had you as the 14th and then changed it. . . but i'm not sure why. . . :dohh: OH well!!
> 
> QUESTION:
> Now that we are a "team" anyone have a good idea for a name??? I figured out how to change it. :winkwink:

what about something like "The Anchor" the idea behind it is that God is our anchor in life. or "F.A.I.T.H" it can stand for "Finding Answers In Trusting Him" or "Forsaking All I Trust Him". lol thats all i got :shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

Momof2kiddos said:


> here is an interesting thought, have you thought about acupuncture for your shoulder? it can have an AMAZING effect on the body in more ways than one. i would look into that or possibly a massage therapist? and for the migraines maybe something herbal? :shrug:

This is a great idea. I'm getting acupuncture to help regulate my cycles (it hasn't worked yet, as I said in my earlier rant post :blush:), it is supposed to be really effective for pain. It's something to look into if you want to avoid drugs.

One thing though--even if you are just going for pain, you'll want an acupuncturist that specializes in fertility because if they don't know what they are doing, they can cause a miscarraige.



Virginia said:


> Sorry I don't reply too much, but it is great to read all the posts. Every time I get on, I have at least 3 pages of new posts to read. =) I hope this is our month!

Me too! I wish I could be on more to join in conversations. :flower:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

so i was bored and i was thinking that we should all post 2 pictures of something or someone who means a lot to us, be it a husband, a child, a locket a grandmother gave to you, a pet, your first bible you ever owned. anything really. i just thought it would be a fun game to play. well ill start, this is my hubby, and this is our little guy Evan :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







n1401690513_30257400_2740.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 3









12649_187562669771_705129771_3803353_2335904_n.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Virginia

Momof2kiddos said:


> so i was bored and i was thinking that we should all post 2 pictures of something or someone who means a lot to us, be it a husband, a child, a locket a grandmother gave to you, a pet, your first bible you ever owned. anything really. i just thought it would be a fun game to play. well ill start, this is my hubby, and this is our little guy Evan :cloud9:

Nice idea! =)

My hubby and my step-daughter. I have the picture of my step-daughter on my credit card.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_2340_pp.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









Madi003sccopy.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

jiboo44 said:


> Dropping in to say hello ladies! I am still holding out hope that AF doesn't come (Willy, sorry to hear she came early :flow:)... but, RDY, you are right, HE HAS A PLAN!! :) :thumbup:
> 
> I must say, symptoms are starting to feel like AF, which is a bummer... lower back pain (anyone have this?), light cramps (although these usually don't come til the day before AF) and I still have NO pain/sore BBs.... soooo confusing!!!
> 
> I'm 10DPO (maybe 9) - anyone else having new/odd symptoms? I have also had a hard time falling asleep at night!

Hello Jiboo

From Monday the(9th-that is when AF was due to come) and then on until now I've been having the sour sick feeling in my stomach and also my BBs been sore and have a dull sting feeling and also tired a lot. And heartburn!! 

And right now i should be 15 dpo. 

Rachel..Do not be jealous loool..We all will get our :bfp: It will be nice and everybody will have a buddy where they will have due dates around at the same time..Because i made up my mind that...

If I get my :bfp: this time around. I'm going to say in this group and talk to everybody in here. Not like some of the people on this site where they only knew you when they were TTC and then since they got pregnant and got their :bfp: they forgot you and never replied again!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

AF got me last night. Im out for this month as far as BFP. I am also very discouraged and this month, I will take my clomid and metformin but I am not going to chart, CM check or any of that. I do know my O dates and that is all I will be concerned with. This is all to much for me. I have been doing this since approximately March! 

I think more of the problem lies with DH because he was told thru SA that he has low morphology but everything else is fine. So this makes it harder for the sperm to penetrate the egg.

He told me that I didnt get BFP because my faith wavers sometimes. I am a true believer but when it comes to TTC I get discouraged sometimes, and he doesnt understand that. I was crying last night and thats when he told me this. So oh well. :nope:


----------



## im_mi

aww i'm sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: i actually think its a bit unfair for him to say that you havent gotten pregnant because your faith wavers. God knows that you love Him, and He knows how much it hurts when AF comes each month. He understands. There are thousands of non-Christians who get pregnant every day, so i dont think it comes down to that :hugs:

Im loving the picture idea! here are mine! the first is my gorgeous little boy and my hubs, and the second one is Jack again :)
 



Attached Files:







Photo 884.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









06082009025.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## im_mi

virginia, that pic of your stepdaughter is absolutely stunning! I love that kind of photography. And momof2kiddos, what a beautiful family you have!


----------



## jiboo44

I'm now on 11 DPO (possibly 10) and no sign of AF..... praying hard!!! AF showed up at 10 DPO last cycle...

:happydance:


----------



## Virginia

im_mi said:


> virginia, that pic of your stepdaughter is absolutely stunning! I love that kind of photography. And momof2kiddos, what a beautiful family you have!

Thanks. Photography is my passion...I love it!

=)


----------



## im_mi

me too! I am an aspiring photographer :) did you take that picture???


----------



## Virginia

im_mi said:


> me too! I am an aspiring photographer :) did you take that picture???

Yup. Took it and edited it myself. Notice my little Copyright symbol on the bottom LOL....:thumbup:

I took and edited the other photo too....I loooove photography! :happydance:
(My OH's face isn't really as smooth as a baby's bottom hehe)


----------



## somedaymama

I saw our campus health doctor today for my yearly checkup. Those visits are always pretty bad, you know, but she was really nice. She gave me a referral to a reproductive endocronologist so I can get tested. I brought my temp charts with me so she could look at them (I talked to her a few months ago and she encouraged me to start checking my temps.) She told me that she went through infertility treatments to get pregnant with both of her kids, so she knows some of the specialists here in town. Overall, it was very encouraging and I feel great about how it went! :happydance:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

virginia- beautiful little girl! Immi- your little boy is precious! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Momof2kiddos said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> LOL. . . sorry willy!!! I actually originally had you as the 14th and then changed it. . . but i'm not sure why. . . :dohh: OH well!!
> 
> QUESTION:
> Now that we are a "team" anyone have a good idea for a name??? I figured out how to change it. :winkwink:
> 
> what about something like "The Anchor" the idea behind it is that God is our anchor in life. or "F.A.I.T.H" it can stand for "Finding Answers In Trusting Him" or "Forsaking All I Trust Him". lol thats all i got :shrug:Click to expand...

Hey! Thats a great idea! I really like that F.A.I.T.H one! I vote for that! any other takers?


----------



## im_mi

i LOVE the F.A.I.T.H idea! awesome! thats got my vote :)

thank you momof2kiddos :)

somedaymama, thats awesome that the appointment went so well! :hugs:

lol virginia i totally missed that :dohh: Can i ask you a question? what sort of lighting system do you use when shooting against a white studio background? ive just bought a nice white backdrop so i can do a proper professional bump photoshoot for my pregnant friend, but the lighting in my living room just makes it look grey :( obviously i need some kind of extra lighting but i have no idea what kind to use to help get that professional look. Any ideas?

(sorry that was totally off topic lol)


----------



## J_K_L

I didn't realize how much I was addicted to caffeine and ibprophin before TTC. I would just pop 4 when I felt a migraine coming on and up the soda intake. Since this is a no no when TTC I have fallen in love with ICE Packs. When you feel one coming on hold it at the base of your head in the back...works wonders. You look a little silly...but anything to keep the pain away. 

Hope this helps at least a little.



Rdy2BaMom said:


> I need some advice ladies. . .isn't much TTC related, just need some other opinions.
> So, long story short, I was in a bad motorcycle accident in 2006 and broke my left collar bone in a way that it could not be realigned and therefore had to heal in a different position. I also have nerve damage from 2004 on the left side of my head right above/behind my temple from a root canal gone bad. . anyway. . . I have been suffering from migraines and severe headaches since then and I don't want to take drugs that will inhibit me getting preggo but I need to take something. I have been trying really hard not to take anything for them. So, my question is, should I go to my family dr and just get something like Vicodin, or just deal with them so that I don't hurt my chances??
> 
> What would you do??:shrug:


----------



## J_K_L

Here is a pic of our wedding and our two babies....
 



Attached Files:







jj.JPG
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 25









Shophie Chair.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, can anyone tell me what you think of my chart [by comparing it to last cycle's chart- when I was pregnant)? Its the oddest thing I must say. The DH and I were not intending on getting preggo until I get AF, however, i am so confused! :shrug: 

First of all, I have those strange symptoms that I got the cycle i did get preggo. I have the "sleepy" feeling, the Yellow CM, cramping (had a lot earlier today- I have never been one of those ppl to get AF symptoms until i am actually bleeding), LOTS of CM when i go potty (sorry TMI) and im 7 DPO (so i should be dried up or at least not getting loads of Creamy/EW CM). The DH and I def "did it" (LOL) but we used lamb skin, spermicide, and pull out. (Its charted on FF as BD but it really wasnt bc we used protection) If we did get preggo, than it was def a God thing! I just dont see how we could be with all of those barriers! (SOrry TMI) Based on comparing my symptoms/chart this cycle to my last cycle, what do you think? Do you think i could be preggers or I am just looking into this wayy too much and being far too hopeful? 

Thanks Girls! :flower:


----------



## Willynilly

Hi Guppy - 
Well, being the great expert I am - predicting my pregnancy every month and then being wrong! haha...here goes:

I think you are not pregnant. I am basing that only on my two years of using the pull-out method with DH and never getting pregnant. hee hee (as you can see, my analysis is VERY scientific). No, but really, those are A LOT of barrier methods. I would say highly unlikely. Also, I see on your preg chart that you had a very nice implantation dip. This cycle you do not. Again, as I said, I'm an expert. :)

Having said all this, it does look like you may be pregnant since I am always wrong in my predictions! Selfishly, since I'm just getting to know and like you, I'm hoping we can get our BFP next month together. But, that would be amazing if you got it this cycle too. I will keep stalking your chart.

Rascal...oh my gosh! I love that name! Rascal!!! I have been thinking about it all day and laughing...so cute. Ugh - so sorry to hear about your issues from the accident. I would say be careful with herbs, though - I had a chemical in September and I do think it was from the load of herbs my chiropractor had me on. He apparently didn't "hear" me when I said that we were TTCing. Once he found out I had the chemical he told me to get off all the herbs. Oh thanks - like, did you listen when I said I was trying. I'm sorry, that's the only advice I can give - to read up on the herbs first. In the meantime, I will def be praying you get some healing. Poor kid.

About me today: feeling pretty terrible. Been crying ALL day. My best friend in the universe is 8 weeks pregnant. I was supposed to be pregnant with her. And as the cycles go by, I am being left in the dust. Today (on my cycle day 2) she got her first scan and bloodwork done. She heard the baby's heartbeat...oh, I'm bawling again. And then, to add misery to misery, I watched 3 episodes of A Baby Story. I just really want a baby so badly. I know I will be a fab mom and DH will be a ridiculously good Dad. I don't want to wait anymore...I can't wait to meet my little one. I hate doubting that it will ever happen for me. Sorry to be a baby today...just needed to get that off my chest.

I keep telling myself that God has different plans for me right now. That this is me and DH's time to just enjoy each other. I don't feel like I can take many more of these cycles.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Ladies,

AF is a no-show. Im going on 2 or 3 days late now. She was due on this past Monday the 9th and now its Wednesday the 11th. Ive been peeing a lot, heartburn and queasy before you eat and sometimes after you eat(depending on the food you ate) and if you are pregnant and have stomach issues and have a DH or DP or DB or SO who is a Joe-hunter do not go with him on deer hunt. Because when they have that spot light...You are in there for a good 3 or so hours looking around in dark, woods in country hard roads bouncing around in the car!! And thank goodness we were not in his truck or else we will be in the woods. 

I lose my appetite when I see things like road kill or something crazy online or T.V. Im tired...CM is more and whitish...I said I will never read or symptom spot...But cycle lol you cant help it...And I havent test yet so Im going to wait..Ohh and headaches.


----------



## Willynilly

wishing you well, Dipar. It sounds so good...I can't believe you all can hold out like this!


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - I just re-read my post and it sounded snotty. Please know I was trying to be witty but I guess my writing skills don't properly suit me. Not trying to rain on your parade - just giving my honest opinion. Of course, there is always the chance you could get your BFP!!! 

I should go before my PMS makes me lose friends. :)


----------



## Willynilly

one last thing...Rascal - I love F.A.I.T.H. ! Gets my vote!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> wishing you well, Dipar. It sounds so good...I can't believe you all can hold out like this!

Willnilly

I am waiting..Because i want to see what happends..And also i don't have the money to buy another test.


----------



## Guppy051708

WillyNilly, no worries, hun! :thumbup: I totally got your wittyness, I too express myself in a similar manner :haha:
And you are probably right! My mind is split! (You know how much us TTC woman symptoms spot! LOL :rofl:) 
I am glad you were honest though! Thats what i like about you! Upfront and dont beat around the bush! Now thats my kind of girl! LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Virginia

im_mi said:


> lol virginia i totally missed that :dohh: Can i ask you a question? what sort of lighting system do you use when shooting against a white studio background? ive just bought a nice white backdrop so i can do a proper professional bump photoshoot for my pregnant friend, but the lighting in my living room just makes it look grey :( obviously i need some kind of extra lighting but i have no idea what kind to use to help get that professional look. Any ideas?

It's not the lighting that you need to change to get the background white (well sorta), it is your white balance and exposure that is off.

What sort of camera do you have?

Most camera's will have an automatic while balance, but a lot of them you can change the settings as well depending what sort of light you are shooting in. Or, if you have a really good camera, it will have a manual white balance that you can set with the white side of a grey card. To set exposure correctly, you put it in front of the lens when you are lock your exposure, remove, focus, and shoot -18% Grey Cards are the best for making white background "pop." The reason the background you are shooting is coming out grey is because the camera sees it as pure white and thinks it is "blown out" and compensates for it. But it sees the neutral grey as the perfect exposure and when you lock that exposure and remove the card, it proceeds to shoot the photo correctly so the white will actually be white. The other side of the card is usually white, and you usually take a photo of that side when manually setting the white balance that way it sees the white as white instead of adding a yellow or blue tint.

If I confused you just message me and I'll try to explain it better...it's hard to explain. =) And it helps to know what sort of camera you have so I can get a jist of the setting options you have.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you everyone for your suggestions on getting rid of my headaches and shoulder pain! :flower:

I will try and post a couple of pictures tomorrow. . .my DH is wanting to get to bed early. . . :sleep:

Oh, I changed the name of the group if you didn't notice already. . .everyone okay with that???:shrug:

Dipar. . . I really wish you could test now!! I think I want to know if you have a BFP as much as you do!! :happydance: I'll mail you one of my tests!! :winkwink: That could work. . . 

Mrskc. . . so sorry to hear about AF getting you! :hugs::hugs: I was stressing tons over the past couple months with temping and charting, etc etc. I decided this cycle that I wasn't going to do that, and I must say, I have felt so much more relaxed! Also, IMO, your DH is so wrong for telling you it's because your faith is wavering. I'm sorry, but that just seems so insensitive and wrong to me! No offense, I just don't know how he can judge your faith. I know it is discouraging, but God never gives us more than we can handle. . . and if He is allowing you this discouragement, maybe it is just to bring you closer to Him. :hugs: I know it sounds odd in a way, but the way I look at it, if He trusts you with this trial, then He must also think your walk with Him is great! 

someday-I'm glad your appointment went so well!! how encouraging! 

Well ladies, my week has been full of daily headaches and getting really hot starting around 2 p.m. every day. I was not hungry at all today until around 6 p.m. which is totally weird for me because I am hungry every 2 hours at least :blush: I have been really gassy :blush: and soooo tired. . . hopefully these are good signs and not signs of me just getting sick :shrug: I have also been having slight cramps quite a bit. Hope everyone is doing well!! Be back tomorrow. . .have a blessed night!


----------



## Guppy051708

I am in the process of making a team banner :happydance: Be posting it shortly!


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay girls, the banner has been successfully created! :thumbup:
If you dont like it and would want me to redesign it, please dont hesitate to let me know! :thumbup: as i wasn't sure if i liked the color scheme myself LOL

So here's the link, but idk if it works or not. :shy:

https://mbmfiles.com/Nov2009/091111-KEHd4Qcm_OwV.gif

-right click
-save to your computer
-upload to photobucket.com
-then add to your signature :thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions on getting rid of my headaches and shoulder pain! :flower:
> 
> I will try and post a couple of pictures tomorrow. . .my DH is wanting to get to bed early. . . :sleep:
> 
> Oh, I changed the name of the group if you didn't notice already. . .everyone okay with that???:shrug:
> 
> Dipar. . . I really wish you could test now!! I think I want to know if you have a BFP as much as you do!! :happydance: I'll mail you one of my tests!! :winkwink: That could work. . .
> 
> Mrskc. . . so sorry to hear about AF getting you! :hugs::hugs: I was stressing tons over the past couple months with temping and charting, etc etc. I decided this cycle that I wasn't going to do that, and I must say, I have felt so much more relaxed! Also, IMO, your DH is so wrong for telling you it's because your faith is wavering. I'm sorry, but that just seems so insensitive and wrong to me! No offense, I just don't know how he can judge your faith. I know it is discouraging, but God never gives us more than we can handle. . . and if He is allowing you this discouragement, maybe it is just to bring you closer to Him. :hugs: I know it sounds odd in a way, but the way I look at it, if He trusts you with this trial, then He must also think your walk with Him is great!
> 
> someday-I'm glad your appointment went so well!! how encouraging!
> 
> Well ladies, my week has been full of daily headaches and getting really hot starting around 2 p.m. every day. I was not hungry at all today until around 6 p.m. which is totally weird for me because I am hungry every 2 hours at least :blush: I have been really gassy :blush: and soooo tired. . . hopefully these are good signs and not signs of me just getting sick :shrug: I have also been having slight cramps quite a bit. Hope everyone is doing well!! Be back tomorrow. . .have a blessed night!

What kind of test are they? Are they the online test? :hugs:You don't have to send me any test. But if you really want to..You can pm me and then i'll give you my mailing address. And I love the new name for the group. And i have a question about bnb..How do you post tickers and things on your post?


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly, I'm sorry you're not pregnant yet and your friend is. :( That's hard. 

dipar, it's sounding good for you!! you too, Rdy2BaMom! I hope AF stays away for you two..and everyone else! :dust:

btw, I LOVE the new name!!


----------



## lokyi

Thanks I believe in Him too:thumbup:


----------



## Willynilly

Love the team banner! I will have to attempt to put that in my sig soon. Thanks, Guppy!!!

wow - now I am looking at this every day hoping to see some BFP's! so many people coming up on it...Guppy, Dipar, Rascal (btw, your symptoms sound really good)!

Mrskc - sorry AF got you too. Did I read on another thread that you met your DH online? If so - awesome! I met my DH on a Christian dating website. so funny,huh? we dated for 7 months before getting engaged...we actually "knew" after two weeks of dating.

have a great day, everybody.


----------



## im_mi

steph, the link to you banner doesnt work hun, it just brings up the standard 'starting' banner. i saved your banner to photobucket and then linked to it :) its lovely, well done!

virginia, i'm going to PM you :)

willynilly :( wish i could give you a real hug. :hugs: you arent far behind your friend! 

everyone else: :hugs: :dust:

my friend is in labour! so i wont be doing a bump photoshoot after all, lol!! i cant wait to meet her little guy!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im_mi said:


> steph, the link to you banner doesnt work hun, it just brings up the standard 'starting' banner. i saved your banner to photobucket and then linked to it :) its lovely, well done!
> 
> 
> my friend is in labour! so i wont be doing a bump photoshoot after all, lol!! i cant wait to meet her little guy!


i was going to mention that lol i kept trying to add it with no luck :(

congrats to your friend! how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - I feel like we are longtime friends! Thank you so much. This journey is harder for me maybe b/c my mom and I don't have much of a relationship. It is not hostile or anything and I adore her so much...she's just a very different kind of mom. It's hard to explain but I guess that she is just kind of "into herself." She never calls me and when I call her I'm always bothering her. I wanted to surprise my parents with our pregnancy announcement b/c I knew I wouldn't get much support on the TTC journey. But then I had my chemical in September and I had to tell her - I was so broken up and needed to talk to my MOM. Anyway, she wasn't very supportive, and it just left me feeling very alone. She says I am over-analyzing getting pregnant and it will "happen when it happens...stop talking about it." She also didn't believe I had a chemical or if I did it just wasn't a big deal - she said the BFP was probably wrong. 

anyway, I hope this doesn't come off as a depressing post like all my other ones in the past couple days. It's actually meant to be a positive one. I don't really have any Chrisitan women in my life who I can share completely honestly about TTC stuff and I am really thankful to have met you all...even though it is just online. You are in my prayers this AM...how much longer til we see a BFP here? I am thinking this weekend?! Jiboo?


----------



## MommaWannabe

Willynilly said:


> Lord, turn our eyes towards you as we seek to increase the kingdom and our families. Give us strength when results aren't in our timing. Keep refining us for the purposes we may not yet know. Thank you for patience and peace in these waiting times. Show us how we can grow. Thank you for other believers who lift us up and remind us of your promises!

What a great prayer--thanks willynilly!


----------



## im_mi

willynilly, oh honey :hugs: im sorry that your mum wasnt more supportive to you when you had your chemical, and in general. of course you want to talk about ttc, this is one of the most exciting, difficult, wonderful times in your life and its only natural that you want to share it with someone. my mum passed away when i was 16 and i definitely missed having her around when ttc and whilst pregnant, so i can kind of understand where you are coming from. lol, although i reckon if she was still here i probably would be advised to just 'let it happen' as well :laugh2:

have you tried talking to your mum about how you feel? maybe it might help? perhaps she doesnt realise how uncaring she is coming across to you.


----------



## MommaWannabe

im_mi said:


> I am loving this thread so much :) so much PMA in here.
> 
> I have been praying for my sister in law a lot recently, about 6 months ago she had an ectopic pregnancy and had a tube removed, she and my brother have been trying ever since and just a week or so ago she got her BFP!! she went for an early scan and the baby is in the right place this time, heart beating strong as anything! I am so overjoyed for them. I have been thanking God every day for blessing them with a healthy little one. The power of prayer is amazing!
> 
> As i said before i am a very new Christian, but things have been so much better since i let God into my life. He has always been there for me but i just didnt realise it. It's so wonderful to be a part of something so special and to be able to share it with you guys :hugs: last sunday my husband and I had our marriage blessed (he isnt religious so we didnt marry in church.. gutted :cry: ) and our son baptised, it was wonderful.
> 
> Goodness me, i must stop rambling! sorry girls i hope you dont mind.

That is so awesome! What wonderful news on both topics!


----------



## DeDe80

Hi Ladies, 

I am so glad I found you all again. I thought the thread had disappeared. I normally don't come over to the Buddies Forum, but I'm glad I did. I have been catching up on my reading. It's so nice and refreshing to see that everyone is so supportive of each other. I always enjoy reading uplifting posts. 

This is such a wonderful thread.

My prayer are with each and everyone of you and keep me in yours. 

God Bless XOXO


----------



## im_mi

Im glad you came over here too, dede :) its amazing how much this thread has grown!


----------



## jiboo44

Hey everyone!
Well.... still no sign of :witch: and I am now 12DPO... feeling tired, but feeling different than my usual cycles, which I keep hoping is a good thing!

I'm going to wait to test until Sunday - if AF doesn't show :) Anyone else?

Sorry I haven't been able to respond much, it's been a crazy busy week! I am very thankful for this thread... it lights up my day! Don't underestimate the power of online friends :thumbup: ... I met my DH on an online dating site too and we are very, very much in love and meant for each other! :cloud9:

Best to all and I look forward to updates!!


----------



## MommaWannabe

Hi Girls! 

So sorry I've been absent on this forum for awhile. Looking back through some of the older posts, it may seem that I was scared off by cleeby's response to one of my earlier posts about God being present in our TTC journeys (BTW, cleeby, if you're still reading this forum, know that you are in our prayers). Not the case though; I've just been very caught up in my sister's wedding, which I suppose is a good thing since it took my mind off of being stuck in the 2WW! I try to keep up with the posts from others through my phone and have finally had a day where I can really read and appreciate them. So thank you all so much for the bible verses and personal stories. You girls have really touched my heart and I hope this thread continues long after many of us have graduated from TTC to being preggo.

As for me, AF is due today. No spotting or bleeding yet, but I feel her a-comin'! Darn. All my usual AF symptoms have been present over the past few days. I keep hoping that these might be pg symptoms instead... If she doesn't come today or tomorrow, I might not be able to resist the urge to test on Saturday. What do you think?

I'm just dying to read about some :bfp:s!

BTW, LOVE the team name! And guppy, you did a great job on the banner. Hope I can figure out how to get it into my sig. :)

Have a great day ladies and I hope I can find some time to be more active in this forum!


----------



## MommaWannabe

Looks like I got the team sig to work. Yippee!! :happydance:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Guppy- I love the team banner!! However. . . I couldn't get your link to work either. I did manage to put it on photobucket and get a code, but mine is smaller than everyone else's. Not fair. . . :wacko: Can someone give me their code?? I want a big one too!! :flower:

Dipar- I sent you a message requesting your mailing address :thumbup:

im_mi- Have fun with the new baby! How exciting!

Willy-Sorry to hear about your relationship with your mom. But I agree with im_mi, I think you should talk to her about it, afterall, she is your mom and I am sure she loves you more than you know! My mom and I had a similar relationship for a while, but once we talked things out, it has been wonderful since! I will be praying for you! 

Welcome back DeDe! Glad you found us again! 

Jiboo-how can you wait to test!?! You are strong girl! I am still going to wait to test until next Wednesday. . . if I can wait that long. AF is due Sunday for me. Keeping you in my prayers! Yay BFP!

Momma-hope you get your BFP and no AF! If I were you, I would test Saturday for sure! I plan on keeping up with this thread once I get my BFP, that's for sure! You ladies are all so wonderful!

Well, I have been having what feel like OV pains on both sides all morning. . . . kinda weird cause I know I'm not ovulating:shrug:. I am hoping that I get my BFP, but for some reason, I just don't think this is my month. Oh well!! There are many more to come! Hope you all have a blessed day! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Nevermind! I fixed my banner!!! Yay!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Just stopping through to let you all know I am still in the race to *get this baby*. My fertile period starts on thanksgiving lol and Ill be at the parents house in Chicago. Oh well we will be :sex: every other day starting on the 26th-2nd. I am hoping to miss :af:next month, which seems like it is centuries away! Ill be checking in periodically because I cant check daily. It seems like time stands still when Im on this site for some reason.:nope: 

Also I will be fasting on wednesdays through dec 16. As the word says some things come through fasting and praying. So I am about to activate my faith.:happydance:. *I will NOT test until AF is due!* Seeing those BFN's followed by AF is no fun! I havent decided which fast Im going to do but I will keep you guys posted!

Be blessed yall!:dust::dust:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies! Just stopping through to let you all know I am still in the race to *get this baby*. My fertile period starts on thanksgiving lol and Ill be at the parents house in Chicago. Oh well we will be :sex: every other day starting on the 26th-2nd. I am hoping to miss :af:next month, which seems like it is centuries away! Ill be checking in periodically because I cant check daily. It seems like time stands still when Im on this site for some reason.:nope:
> 
> Also I will be fasting on wednesdays through dec 16. As the word says some things come through fasting and praying. So I am about to activate my faith.:happydance:. *I will NOT test until AF is due!* Seeing those BFN's followed by AF is no fun! I havent decided which fast Im going to do but I will keep you guys posted!
> 
> Be blessed yall!:dust::dust:

Rdy2bamom(I hope i got your name on here right, if not sorry). :hugs: I got your message and i sent you my mailing address and thanks again. When i get it, i'll let you know the results of it! :flower::flower:

Mrskcbrown,

:hugs:I sent you a reply as well. I'm praying for your bfp! So AF will not show. I forgot to asked you in email. What dpo are you now?..Or CD? 

Everyone else I pray for your bfp's. And i'm sorry AF got some of you on here. :hugs: 

I'm 16 dpo now. Same o same o symptoms. And i'm still trying to figured out how to :shrug:add trickers and things on your post page. I got the smilies :thumbup:down pack it's the trickers is what i'm trying to figure out lol.  :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## im_mi

dipar why dont you test?? arent you late for AF? you have the patience of a saint :haha:

to display a ticker: make your ticker on lilypie.com or similar, then when you have made it copy and paste the BBCODE for it. then, go to user CP (top left) on here, click edit signature, then just copy and paste the bbcode for your ticker into the box. et voila!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

can someone send me the code for the team siggy please???


----------



## im_mi

its best if you right click and save it to your comp, then upload it to photobucket hun :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi said:


> its best if you right click and save it to your comp, then upload it to photobucket hun :hugs:


Thanks dear! :friends:
I am going to go and update that reply on the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## J_K_L

Guppy, Thanks for the siggy! I love it! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the compliments!
Love you girls! :friends:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar, I am on lousy CD 3!!! I only have 31 more CD's to go, till AF does not arrive. LOL.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

ok thanks ill try that!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

im_mi said:


> its best if you right click and save it to your comp, then upload it to photobucket hun :hugs:

im_mi I want to wait, because i don't want to see :bfn: just how it looks only ( l)..I want to see (l l) that is why i'm waiting or else i would of test the 2nd time by now lool. But when i do. I'll let you ladies know :flower:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar, I am on lousy CD 3!!! I only have 31 more CD's to go, till AF does not arrive. LOL.

wow mrskcbrown, you go that long? I hope you get your bfp. Today(well this evening) i've had those AF like cramps and i'm like no no..But they went a way. Some times they feel like AF cramps(like she's coming) and then they feel strange..


----------



## rachelrhin0

I'm a little late but I have facebook too. My name is Rachel Elliotte. The pic is of me and my 2 brothers with our arms around each other. :)


----------



## im_mi

I added you Rachel :)

feeling really weird at the moment.

I think i am gearing up to ovulate. its about the right time, cm is watery, had a bit of EWCM this morning (sorry tmi) but im just... not bothered. like last month, i was really excited to BD and couldnt wait to be in the tww but this month im not overly fussed. I cant see myself wanting to test early or symptom spot or anything. I text DH earlier and told him i would probably be jumping on him later and i kind of wish i hadnt now.

I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe its the weather. Its not that i dont want another baby because i do, it just feels like the Black Cloud has descended on me and i just feel flat. cant be bothered to clean my house, cant be bothered to wash my hair. just.... cant be bothered with anything much. Ive suffered from depression on and off in the past and every so often i just get a day or two like this and i know i will lift out of it eventually.

I think its because ive been stuck in the house all week, its well and truly doing my head in. i cant remember if i mentioned it in here or not but i came down with Hand Foot and Mouth disease last weekend so i have been in quarantine ever since because its so contagious. i had a really really mild case of it which is lucky but ive been so incredibly bored and i need to be social!!! I cant wait until saturday night, going out in town with the girls for a few drinks, gotta enjoy it while i still can haha.

sorry about the whinge, girls. just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## rachelrhin0

Thanks immi! :) I hope you catch that egg and get a BFP soon! I'm still in the 2ww. It's KILLING me! I'm 8dpo now and have been testing since 4dpo KNOWING that all I'm gonna get it BFN's at this point. I have NO symptoms. I'm feeling so weak. I want this so bad I think I'm stressing myself out. Between the daily temps, HTP, and the OPK's earlier in my cycle I should be grey by time it's all said and done. :lol: If I don't get pregnant this cycle (praying that I do though) then next time I'm not going to temp or use OPK's. I'm just going to do what we did last time and have sex when I have ewcm.


----------



## im_mi

you know rach, i think temping and all of that just adds to the stress. I mean, its good to be able to do it but i think that a month or two of freefalling will do you good, coupled with lots of prayer. You might even relax enough to get that :bfp: after all :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Dipar, I am on lousy CD 3!!! I only have 31 more CD's to go, till AF does not arrive. LOL.
> 
> wow mrskcbrown, you go that long? I hope you get your bfp. Today(well this evening) i've had those AF like cramps and i'm like no no..But they went a way. Some times they feel like AF cramps(like she's coming) and then they feel strange..Click to expand...

Yeah I have a 34 days cycle and it sucks but it is what it is. Guess I will be :coffee: and waiting!!:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Mine is 33-34 days too MrsKcBrown! Wish we were on the same CD, then we could be cycle buddies :( 

:dust: to you!


----------



## im_mi

Evening girls!

Just got off the phone with a Christian friend of mine and i feel very uplifted. I didnt realise how much i enjoy talking about God :) i feel stronger in my faith every day.

Girls, i kind of need some support and advice. I hope you dont mind me having a little whinge in here but i need to get some stuff off of my chest.

I have only been married for 2 months but i am feeling some doubts creep in. Not doubts that i love him because i do, i really do. He is a good man, a fantastic father and would do anything for us.

But he's not my soulmate. I am craving feeling connected to someone. I dont feel like we are on the same level spiritually or emotionally. It feels like there is a wall between us. You know when you are with someone and you cant stop talking? when you feel connected to them? we dont have that and we never have. Occasionally we get spurts of it but i just dont feel like he really knows me at all. And it doesnt feel like he is capable of knowing me. Id like to just say that i am not a cheat and i would never be unfaithful, thats not what i am implying.

In spite of this, i love him and i want to be with him. I want to have that connection with _him_, but i cant see how. And now we are married i have this sense of it being forever and that i am in a relationship now that isnt fulfilling me emotionally and that's it.

I just.... i dont know what to do. I dont even feel like i can talk to him about this. My friend i was speaking to earlier is going to send me a Christian book about marriage, which by the sounds of it will be very helpful.

Ugh. I just feel so stuck and so lost. I get like this every so often, and it does go away and for long periods of time i am happy and content but then a wave of discontent hits me and i dont know how to deal with it.

Sorry.


----------



## J_K_L

Im_Im, I don't know what advice I can give. But I frequently pray for guidance. This is a prayer I found that lifts my spirit.

_I will instruct you and teach you in the way you should go; I will counsel you and watch over you. Psalm 32:8

Sometimes, Lord, its so hard to see. We squint and struggle to make sense of what youre showing us. Help us know when you are guiding us, Lord, and when we are clutching at the wrong answers. Help us know, as this peace process unfolds, how to best follow your voice, how to love each other with your perfect love, and how to continue to turn to you and, when its your will, to wait until the time you choose to answer our prayers. Thank you for teaching us how to live in your care and respond to your voice._

Remember, he has a plan for you. It's not all on your shoulders.


----------



## im_mi

thank you JKL, thats a very comforting verse. I think im more frustrated with my life in general and without going into too much detail, i think i resent DH because he is preventing me from following my dreams and its hard to deal with. i dont want anyone to think i dont love him or want to be with him because i do. I guess all i can do is keep praying and trust in Him that the path will become clear.


----------



## J_K_L

If you don't mind me asking what dreams? Dreams of a certain career?


----------



## im_mi

basically i was born in new zealand and would love to go back there to live. I think we could have an amazing life out there. he wont even consider it. i even suggested us just going travelling for 6 months to experience other cultures and see a world outside of our little one but he wont even discuss it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello from North Hampton, New Hampshire! 

[IMG]https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx32/lina_w1/DSCI0398.jpg[/IMG]

Tomorrow morning we will be getting up super early to watch the sunrise in that same location! I hope its not raining!! :rain:

This pic was taken less than 10 minutes away from Liberty Mutual (where my sweet husband interviewed today) [Portsmouth, New Hampshire].

We will find out by December 1st if this is where we are going to raise a little family! <3


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - sorry I can't write now but just stopping in and I read your post. Ugh. I am so sorry for how you are feeling. I am praying for you tonight - please know that, if it is of any comfort. What was the book she suggested? 

Will be back on to write more but probably not for a few days. Hang in there, love.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Oh im_mi. . .I can relate soooo much! Not with my DH now, but with my last serious relationship of 4 years. I have always been a Christian, and he was not. He would try for a week or so, and read the bible every now and then but that was it and I truly feel like it was just a show for me. I didn't have anyone I could really talk to about my spiritual life that could understand. I never felt like we had the right connection and it hurt my heart. I too would be fine for a while, and then just feel alone, even though we were together. It was soooo hard for me. Our relationship ended because of him, not because of our difference in religion though. 
Hang in there girl! He may not seem like your "soul mate" now, but God can do miraculous things! He can turn your DH into a completely different person in all the good ways. There is a book, I think it is called, "The Power of a Praying Wife". . . I think. You might want to look into it, I have heard great things about it! I will be praying for you and your DH as I know just how heart wrenching it can be to feel like you are "alone" in your relationship. :hugs:


----------



## jiboo44

Hey everyone! Well... quick update: I did test last night and today (too tempting when I passed the Dollar Tree store so I had to pick some cheapie's up) but got two BFN... but, still noooooo sign of AF. What a test of patience!!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well ladies, AF showed up this morning. :cry: and I figured out this is actually my 6th cycle, not my 5th, so now. . . onto #7! Needless to say, I am extremely disappointed. I don't even want to talk to my DH about it because I know I am just going to start crying. Ugh. . . . 

Thank you Lord for having a plan and knowing me better than I know myself. Thank you for your perfect timing and the blessings that you bestow on us.
Amen

Jiboo-sure hope this is your month!! :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
:witch:

AF came. And i know it's her, because it was a(sorry tmi for some) dark brownish-pinkish blood on my underwear and when i went to the bathroom to wip. I saw it again. So i'm out for this one. NO July baby. I wanted a summer baby. Well there is August. Let's see where I stand there! 

I wanted a late spring to early fall baby. So that means my due date would of been either late May to early weeks of September. 

At first i wanted to see how this spotting does. If it's get's heavier like AF then i'm ruling out as AF. Wow ladies 5 days late and she comes! 

Well Rdy2bamom, i wouldn't be using that test you sent me any time soon. :-(


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Just checking to see how everybody is doing here. God is so good because today after what i saw in the bathroom earlier today. God told me or asked me. Did I not say? So i'm going to keep believeing on what he said.  And i'm going to find it in the bible he said this.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> :witch:Dipar_Butt3-Nov. 10th:witch: on Nov. 14
> :witch:mrskcbrown-Nov. 13th:witch:
> :witch:Willynilly-Nov. 14th:witch:
> jiboo44-Nov. 15th
> :witch:Rdy2BaMom-Nov. 18th:witch:
> im_mi-Nov. 28th
> 
> Guppy051708-Dec. 17th

I change my status on here lol :-(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well ladies, AF showed up this morning. :cry: and I figured out this is actually my 6th cycle, not my 5th, so now. . . onto #7! Needless to say, I am extremely disappointed. I don't even want to talk to my DH about it because I know I am just going to start crying. Ugh. . . .
> 
> Thank you Lord for having a plan and knowing me better than I know myself. Thank you for your perfect timing and the blessings that you bestow on us.
> Amen
> 
> Jiboo-sure hope this is your month!! :hugs:

sorry for your pain! I know how hard it can be. I hope this is our month as well. Ovulation seems a million days away to me. Thank God for Jesus!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Dipar_Butt3 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> :witch:
> 
> AF came. And i know it's her, because it was a(sorry tmi for some) dark brownish-pinkish blood on my underwear and when i went to the bathroom to wip. I saw it again. So i'm out for this one. NO July baby. I wanted a summer baby. Well there is August. Let's see where I stand there!
> 
> I wanted a late spring to early fall baby. So that means my due date would of been either late May to early weeks of September.
> 
> At first i wanted to see how this spotting does. If it's get's heavier like AF then i'm ruling out as AF. Wow ladies 5 days late and she comes!
> 
> Well Rdy2bamom, i wouldn't be using that test you sent me any time soon. :-(

:hugs::hugs: Sorry girlie! It gets better after you have that cry! Get it out. On to next month!:growlmad::nope::cry:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch::witch:
> :witch:
> 
> AF came. And i know it's her, because it was a(sorry tmi for some) dark brownish-pinkish blood on my underwear and when i went to the bathroom to wip. I saw it again. So i'm out for this one. NO July baby. I wanted a summer baby. Well there is August. Let's see where I stand there!
> 
> I wanted a late spring to early fall baby. So that means my due date would of been either late May to early weeks of September.
> 
> At first i wanted to see how this spotting does. If it's get's heavier like AF then i'm ruling out as AF. Wow ladies 5 days late and she comes!
> 
> Well Rdy2bamom, i wouldn't be using that test you sent me any time soon. :-(
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Sorry girlie! It gets better after you have that cry! Get it out. On to next month!:growlmad::nope::cry:Click to expand...

I just saw your message popped up lol. I have to remind myself. Let go and let GOD. Yes i'm disapointed. But hey there is the next month. I have until Janurary.

Ladies do you see the sparking sign on my post("TTC AFTER DEPO")  Well i feel that is what's causing me to no get my bfp. I took the depo shot back in 2006 and i haven't had it since because it messed up my cycles and everything. Now TTC it's been hard.


----------



## MommaWannabe

Oh my goodness, I just got a :bfp:!!! Holy moly, I cannot believe it. I'm working a 12 hour shift and am kinda kicking myself in the tush for not waiting to get home to test. I want to be able to get excited with my DH about it. I'm so glad I have you girls to share the news with though. I was going to pick up a test on my way home and test tonight, but the suspense was killing me. I was so sure AF was on her way (although a few days late)...I've had AF cramps, mood swings, tender BBs, etc... So I had one of the girls that works in the lab bring me a test. When I looked at the result I thought I was reading it wrong, so I had to bring her in to check it for me! Sure enough, she confirmed it was +++! Just to be sure, think I'm going to go get a test at the drug store on my dinner break. Am I crazy? :)

I am so sad to hear the :witch: came for so many of you. I am sure that God has his reasons for this month not being the month. I'm hoping to see lots of December :bfp:s!!

Im_mi, I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through. I had similar feelings in my first year of marriage. I'm telling ya girl, the only thing that changed my marriage was God and lots of prayer. It's amazing how God can make you see your spouse in a whole different light, especially if you ask Him. You will be in my prayers and I hope God can change your heart. 

To those of you that haven't tested yet, my thoughts are with you!!:dust:


----------



## somedaymama

mommawannabe, congratulations!!! yay! you're going to have a baby! :baby: I am soooo happy for you!

to all of us who have been dissapointed by yet another :witch:, I am sorry. :( but "Be strong and take heart, all you who hope in the LORD." Psalm 1:24 

Though I have not yet had :witch:, I can sympathize...I am on CD 39 and according to my temps, no ovulation yet. I am thinking that it is likely I won't ovulate at all.

Dipar_Butt3, I didn't see your other thread, but I too am TTC after depo. My last shot was over a year and a half ago, but I think it is what has messed me up so much. I had very regular cycles before I started it.

and I just have to say it again...yay MommaWannabe!!!! yay for your :bfp:!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> mommawannabe, congratulations!!! yay! you're going to have a baby! :baby: I am soooo happy for you!
> 
> to all of us who have been dissapointed by yet another :witch:, I am sorry. :( but "Be strong and take heart, all you who hope in the LORD." Psalm 1:24
> 
> Though I have not yet had :witch:, I can sympathize...I am on CD 39 and according to my temps, no ovulation yet. I am thinking that it is likely I won't ovulate at all.
> 
> Dipar_Butt3, I didn't see your other thread, but I too am TTC after depo. My last shot was over a year and a half ago, but I think it is what has messed me up so much. I had very regular cycles before I started it.
> 
> and I just have to say it again...yay MommaWannabe!!!! yay for your :bfp:!

Somedaymama, 

Yes Depo really messed me up and I think if i never got that shot. I would of had my baby by now. Yes i took it back in 2006 and i never went for the 2nd shot because of the side effect it was giving me then. Joint pain and also no period for 11 full months after. 

Yaa our first bfp in this group and you know what? MommaWannabe wasn't trying to rub it in our faces like some people on bnb. Monday i'm going to the Ob and see what's going on. I wanted to go to the ER to see what they will tell me but then i said nah..I didn't want to wait that long. So i'll wait until Monday :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

CONGRATS MommaWannaBe! :happydance::happydance: I am so excited for you!


----------



## jiboo44

Crazy but.... guess who made an appearance today? :witch:

:shrug: 

Well, weird weird weird but it goes to show that symptoms or no symptoms, only God knows when the right time will be.

Congrats to you MommaWannabe!!! :thumbup: Very happy for you and to the rest of us, I look forward to hearing your BFP stories sometime soon!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry about the :witch: jiboo I know that Lord has something great for you though! :flower:

MommaWannaBe- Congratulations!!:wohoo: Have a H&H 9 months dear!

Well girls, I have NO idea what is going on with my BBT! :shrug: I figured todays temps would shed some light on it, but i guess i will have to find out tommorow. IDK, but i am breaking out like crazy! eww. :growlmad: Dont know if its bc AF will be here in about 5 days or what, but i feel like ive been pretty bad with breaking out for the last week, and i usually never break out...maybe my hormones are just nuts from the miscarriage? :shrug: Hopefully they settle down soon if thats the case! LOL


----------



## Momof2kiddos

MommaWannabe said:


> Oh my goodness, I just got a :bfp:!!! Holy moly, I cannot believe it. I'm working a 12 hour shift and am kinda kicking myself in the tush for not waiting to get home to test. I want to be able to get excited with my DH about it. I'm so glad I have you girls to share the news with though. I was going to pick up a test on my way home and test tonight, but the suspense was killing me. I was so sure AF was on her way (although a few days late)...I've had AF cramps, mood swings, tender BBs, etc... So I had one of the girls that works in the lab bring me a test. When I looked at the result I thought I was reading it wrong, so I had to bring her in to check it for me! Sure enough, she confirmed it was +++! Just to be sure, think I'm going to go get a test at the drug store on my dinner break. Am I crazy? :)
> 
> I am so sad to hear the :witch: came for so many of you. I am sure that God has his reasons for this month not being the month. I'm hoping to see lots of December :bfp:s!!
> 
> Im_mi, I'm so sorry to hear about what you're going through. I had similar feelings in my first year of marriage. I'm telling ya girl, the only thing that changed my marriage was God and lots of prayer. It's amazing how God can make you see your spouse in a whole different light, especially if you ask Him. You will be in my prayers and I hope God can change your heart.
> 
> To those of you that haven't tested yet, my thoughts are with you!!:dust:

YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY!!!!!!!! :happydance: congrats on your Little one!!! you must be thrilled!!!!

sorry to hear about the :witch: for some of you :( i cant imagine how you must be feeling, i will continue to pray for you ladies.

and to those who havent tested, lots of prayers and :dust:


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar_Butt3 said:



> Somedaymama,
> 
> Yes Depo really messed me up and I think if i never got that shot. I would of had my baby by now. Yes i took it back in 2006 and i never went for the 2nd shot because of the side effect it was giving me then. Joint pain and also no period for 11 full months after.
> 
> Yaa our first bfp in this group and you know what? MommaWannabe wasn't trying to rub it in our faces like some people on bnb. Monday i'm going to the Ob and see what's going on. I wanted to go to the ER to see what they will tell me but then i said nah..I didn't want to wait that long. So i'll wait until Monday :happydance::kiss:

I feel the same way...it is so frustrating, and I feel so bad that something I did is probably what is keeping me from having my baby.

I was on it for one year, four shots all together. The only side effect I had was constant light bleeding, that was annoying but bearable. I didn't gain any weight like some people do.

I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist in January, so I will finally get to find out what is going on. I suspect my estrogen is low.


----------



## Virginia

Guppy051708 said:


> IDK, but i am breaking out like crazy! eww. :growlmad: Dont know if its bc AF will be here in about 5 days or what, but i feel like ive been pretty bad with breaking out for the last week, and i usually never break out...maybe my hormones are just nuts from the miscarriage? :shrug: Hopefully they settle down soon if thats the case! LOL

I've been breaking out like crazy too...It started when I was about 4 weeks pregnant, and even since my MC November 2nd I have continued to break out. Hopefully it goes away soon (I don't mind so much if I have a bean causing it though lol.)


----------



## MommaWannabe

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Monday i'm going to the Ob and see what's going on. I wanted to go to the ER to see what they will tell me but then i said nah..I didn't want to wait that long. So i'll wait until Monday :happydance::kiss:


Yes, good idea! I work in an ER and I don't know if it's the same by you as it is here (although I'm guessing it is), but you probably won't get too many answers from an ER doc. I can't even tell you how many women with OB issues are checked briefly (only really for emergency conditions) and then referred to their own OB doctor, really getting no answers from us. :( Your best bet is definitely to call your ob tomorrow. I hope it all works out and you get the answers you need. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## MommaWannabe

Virginia said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> IDK, but i am breaking out like crazy! eww. :growlmad: Dont know if its bc AF will be here in about 5 days or what, but i feel like ive been pretty bad with breaking out for the last week, and i usually never break out...maybe my hormones are just nuts from the miscarriage? :shrug: Hopefully they settle down soon if thats the case! LOL
> 
> I've been breaking out like crazy too...It started when I was about 4 weeks pregnant, and even since my MC November 2nd I have continued to break out. Hopefully it goes away soon (I don't mind so much if I have a bean causing it though lol.)Click to expand...


Girls, I have been breaking out too! And now I'm bfp; maybe that means promising news for you!!!! I agree Virginia...as long as the acne is caused by a little bean, then who cares, right?!


----------



## im_mi

OMGoodness, congrats mommawannabe!!! :happydance: i am so happy for you!!!

Commiserations to everyone who got a visit from the wicked :witch: :hugs: :hugs:

and thank you all so much for your support and kindness :hugs: i am feeling a lot better today. i have been blessed with a wonderful husband and i am determined to make it work between us. i need to change MY life so i am fulfilled, rather than expecting DH to be someone he isnt. ill keep praying. and thank you for the book recommendation rascal, i shall definitely check it out!


----------



## Guppy051708

So glad youre feeling better im_mi! I will keep praying for you and your husband :hug:


----------



## somedaymama

im_mi said:


> and thank you all so much for your support and kindness :hugs: i am feeling a lot better today. i have been blessed with a wonderful husband and i am determined to make it work between us. i need to change MY life so i am fulfilled, rather than expecting DH to be someone he isnt. ill keep praying.

That is a terrific attitude to have! When we were in pre-marriage counseling, the pastor told us something very interesting that has definitely helped shape our marriage: we should never say "you make me feel <something negative>" because we are all responsible for our own feelings. Sure, it's no fun when they are critical or whatever, but only we can let ourselves feel certain ways. Taking control of your own emotions and feelings is a great step toward contentment. I'm no marriage expert by any means, but I know I am happier when I let him be who he is and love him for it. I'll be praying for you and your husband. :hugs:

I have a prayer request that is totally unrelated to babymaking. :) I am working on a mathematical economics test all day today and I am having a very hard time with it. Last time the test took me almost 14 hours, if that gives a clue how difficult it is. So far this one is worse...:dohh: Anyway, if you could just pray that I would understand and comprehend as I work, I would appreciate it. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

MommaWannabe said:


> Virginia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> IDK, but i am breaking out like crazy! eww. :growlmad: Dont know if its bc AF will be here in about 5 days or what, but i feel like ive been pretty bad with breaking out for the last week, and i usually never break out...maybe my hormones are just nuts from the miscarriage? :shrug: Hopefully they settle down soon if thats the case! LOL
> 
> I've been breaking out like crazy too...It started when I was about 4 weeks pregnant, and even since my MC November 2nd I have continued to break out. Hopefully it goes away soon (I don't mind so much if I have a bean causing it though lol.)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Girls, I have been breaking out too! And now I'm bfp; maybe that means promising news for you!!!! I agree Virginia...as long as the acne is caused by a little bean, then who cares, right?!Click to expand...


Congratulations! I was hoping someone got a BFP! I hope to see more next month but I am so excited for you. Congrats and I hope its a sticky sticky bean!!!!:hugs:


----------



## MommaWannabe

im_mi, I'm so happy to hear you're doing better. And it really sounds like you have the right attitude! Way to go, girl! You and your DH will remain in my prayers. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay!!! :happydance: The :witch: got me! :wohoo:!!!!
I have never been happier to see AF! Now i can officially change my status from WTT to TTC!!!! Ahh, my sweet baby, you will be with me soon!!! =] Praise Jesus! That He is a GREAT God!!! :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Yay!!! :happydance: The :witch: got me! :wohoo:!!!!
> I have never been happier to see AF! Now i can officially change my status from WTT to TTC!!!! Ahh, my sweet baby, you will be with me soon!!! =] Praise Jesus! That He is a GREAT God!!! :flower:

Yay! My first period after my m/c was such a relief. lots and lots of :dust:to you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much SomedayMama! :friends:

Do you think a 10 day LP is okay? Ive read that most docs say its acceptable but that some docs dont like to see a LP shorter than 12 days:shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Do you think a 10 day LP is okay? Ive read that most docs say its acceptable but that some docs dont like to see a LP shorter than 12 days:shrug:

I have read as long as it is 10 days it is okay, but would it hurt to do the vitamin B thing to try to lengethen it a little?


----------



## somedaymama

So you know how I was whining the other day that I am almost six weeks into my cycle and I haven't ovulated? Well, I just entered my temps from my paper charts into fertility friend, and FF says I am 16 dpo. :blush: I swear it doesn't look like that on my paper chart, but I am so hoping they are right...and that tomorrow my temp stays high!!

I'm going to try to put in my chart for you all to look at...let's see if this works: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b1f22

edit: I can't figure out how to get a link for my chart that you all can see without being logged into my account. help anyone?
edit2: I got it to work! yay!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> Yes Depo really messed me up and I think if i never got that shot. I would of had my baby by now. Yes i took it back in 2006 and i never went for the 2nd shot because of the side effect it was giving me then. Joint pain and also no period for 11 full months after.
> 
> Yaa our first bfp in this group and you know what? MommaWannabe wasn't trying to rub it in our faces like some people on bnb. Monday i'm going to the Ob and see what's going on. I wanted to go to the ER to see what they will tell me but then i said nah..I didn't want to wait that long. So i'll wait until Monday :happydance::kiss:
> 
> I feel the same way...it is so frustrating, and I feel so bad that something I did is probably what is keeping me from having my baby.
> 
> I was on it for one year, four shots all together. The only side effect I had was constant light bleeding, that was annoying but bearable. I didn't gain any weight like some people do.
> 
> I have an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist in January, so I will finally get to find out what is going on. I suspect my estrogen is low.Click to expand...

Somedaymama,

Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.

I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Somedaymama,
> 
> Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.
> 
> I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.

Yeah, they specialize in infertility. They'll be able to test hormone levels and check for other things that can cause ovulation dysfunction like thyroid problems. According to a website I was reading about this on, they deal with
*hormonal disorders 
*menstrual problems 
*infertility 
*pregnancy loss 
*sexual dysfunction 
*menopause
They have completed a residency in ob/gyn, and have further certification to become a RE. 

I was recommended to the RE by my regular doctor. Talk to yours about it--I think they can do more specialized testing than your regular doc can.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:


somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.
> 
> I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.
> 
> Yeah, they specialize in infertility. They'll be able to test hormone levels and check for other things that can cause ovulation dysfunction like thyroid problems. According to a website I was reading about this on, they deal with
> *hormonal disorders
> *menstrual problems
> *infertility
> *pregnancy loss
> *sexual dysfunction
> *menopause
> They have completed a residency in ob/gyn, and have further certification to become a RE.
> 
> I was recommended to the RE by my regular doctor. Talk to yours about it--I think they can do more specialized testing than your regular doc can.Click to expand...

Yes I agree my RE was very knowledgeable and easy to talk to. She did my work up immediately and found out I had PCOS. My OB/GYN had referred me to her because she felt like my issue was out of her scope. Also once you get BFP, the RE will follow you for about 10 weeks to make sure everything is ok! GL


----------



## im_mi

hooray, steph!!! thats great news! :hugs: Praise Him.

without going into too much detail, the Lord has really helped me tonight. i asked a friend to pray for me earlier, to pray that i would be strong in a very awkward situation i have found myself in and to pray for the situation to not get any.... awkward-er. and this evening some things have happened that have prevented the situation from worsening and i am just so grateful. Praise Him! I am so lucky.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Imogen! :flower:

Aww, praise Jesus Im_mi! Aren't you so thankful for God's Grace and Mercy? I certainly am! Im so glad that the Lord is working great things in your life and giving you the grace to work through situations that Satan puts us in :friends:

Raschael, could you please change my :test: date to December 15th, please? I think im actually starting to get my cycle down...well...for the most part! Thanks dear!


----------



## somedaymama

ooh, I think I can have a :test: date now! I'm still not confident that I ovulated, but I am going to go with fertility friends' calculation. So...I'm going to test on Wednesday, November 18. According to FF, I will be 18 dpo by then. I did POAS yesterday (because I'm addicted...haha) and it was BFN. Fingers crossed it's :bfp: on Wednesday!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: somedaymama! Your chart is looking awesome!!! Im willing to bet you WILL be seeing a :bfp: on Wednesday!!! :wohoo:


----------



## somedaymama

thanks guppy!! that's really sweet of you to say. :)


----------



## Tigger Momma

OH OH OH Can I join, I would love to belong to a group like this. I have just recently turned my fertility over to god. My husband and I have been trying for close to two years, the doc has me on Clomid because he thinks I dont ovulate on my own, I have only 2 days will I start trying to hit ovulation.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Tiger Momma! :wave:


----------



## somedaymama

Tigger Momma said:


> OH OH OH Can I join, I would love to belong to a group like this. I have just recently turned my fertility over to god. My husband and I have been trying for close to two years, the doc has me on Clomid because he thinks I dont ovulate on my own, I have only 2 days will I start trying to hit ovulation.

Welcome Tigger Momma! I hope that this ovulation in two days is IT for you! It's good to give your fertility to God. After all, He is the one forming the baby in your womb. :) :hugs:
(a tigger for you...lol)
https://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/495/355131-tigger_knees_large.jpg


----------



## Tigger Momma

Thank you very much for welcoming me........I realllly appreciate it. This is one time that I have given it to god and I feel at peace with it. Its ironic how I just found this thread after all the time I've been on BnB. God must have led me here, because he knew I'd appreciate the like minded support.:)
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I dont actually ovulate in 2 days but my fertile period is supposed to begin around then, I dont really know when I ovulate but Hubby and I are gonna BD everyday until the 26th of the month atleast so that I have no doubt that we didn't miss it. Im so excited..........Do any of you ladies know any really helpful promises from god to commit to memory that would relate to fertility. I know that ALL of god's promises are great to remember but do any of you have any fav's???

AF is due December 4th, so here's to a BFP and lots and lots of god's miracle dust to all


----------



## somedaymama

Oh, I see. Well, lots of :dust: for your trying period!!

This is my very favorite Bible promise for TTC...the story of Hannah. She wanted a baby more than anything but couldn't have one. She begged God for a child and told him that if he would give her a baby, she would give him or her back to God. She prayed so much that the priest in the temple thought she was drunk because her lips were moving. Well, God gave her Samuel. Hannah fulfilled her end of the bargain and her son Samuel became one of the great prophets of the Old Testament.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.
> 
> I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.
> 
> Yeah, they specialize in infertility. They'll be able to test hormone levels and check for other things that can cause ovulation dysfunction like thyroid problems. According to a website I was reading about this on, they deal with
> *hormonal disorders
> *menstrual problems
> *infertility
> *pregnancy loss
> *sexual dysfunction
> *menopause
> They have completed a residency in ob/gyn, and have further certification to become a RE.
> 
> I was recommended to the RE by my regular doctor. Talk to yours about it--I think they can do more specialized testing than your regular doc can.Click to expand...

 Somedaymama, I hear they are very expensive, so I'm going to see if my Ob will give me a referal to see a RE? This will be my first time dealing with a RE. Because i would love to know why my cycles been all over the place. There was a time that I had a cycle of CD 42. My period came on CD 42 and i never went that long starting. Maybe from that depo shot.

But before i thought the depo will be out of my system by now since i first got it in 2006 and never went back for my other shots. I pray that OB's do give out referals for these type of apointments, because GOD knows i don't have $10,000,000.00 to give out now looool :flower:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.
> 
> I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.
> 
> Yeah, they specialize in infertility. They'll be able to test hormone levels and check for other things that can cause ovulation dysfunction like thyroid problems. According to a website I was reading about this on, they deal with
> *hormonal disorders
> *menstrual problems
> *infertility
> *pregnancy loss
> *sexual dysfunction
> *menopause
> They have completed a residency in ob/gyn, and have further certification to become a RE.
> 
> I was recommended to the RE by my regular doctor. Talk to yours about it--I think they can do more specialized testing than your regular doc can.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree my RE was very knowledgeable and easy to talk to. She did my work up immediately and found out I had PCOS. My OB/GYN had referred me to her because she felt like my issue was out of her scope. Also once you get BFP, the RE will follow you for about 10 weeks to make sure everything is ok! GLClick to expand...

I heard about PCOS, where the ovary doesn't release a egg by itself every month. Now i wonder if the depo does this? That is something I should write down and bring it to her when i see her(Ob).


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Somedaymama, I hear they are very expensive, so I'm going to see if my Ob will give me a referal to see a RE? This will be my first time dealing with a RE. Because i would love to know why my cycles been all over the place. There was a time that I had a cycle of CD 42. My period came on CD 42 and i never went that long starting. Maybe from that depo shot.
> 
> But before i thought the depo will be out of my system by now since i first got it in 2006 and never went back for my other shots. I pray that OB's do give out referals for these type of apointments, because GOD knows i don't have $10,000,000.00 to give out now looool :flower:

You're right, the specialist is probably more expensive than your ob/gyn, depending on how your insurance works. Maybe you could ask your ob/gyn if s/he can do the hormone tests. The problem is that ob/gyns are often trained to deal with normal issues, not infertility. Maybe call your insurance company (if you have one) and see what they would cover. My doctor sent a referral form to my insurance company saying that I have "ovulatory dysfunction" so I need to see a specialist. 

Let us know what you figure out. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama, I hear they are very expensive, so I'm going to see if my Ob will give me a referal to see a RE? This will be my first time dealing with a RE. Because i would love to know why my cycles been all over the place. There was a time that I had a cycle of CD 42. My period came on CD 42 and i never went that long starting. Maybe from that depo shot.
> 
> But before i thought the depo will be out of my system by now since i first got it in 2006 and never went back for my other shots. I pray that OB's do give out referals for these type of apointments, because GOD knows i don't have $10,000,000.00 to give out now looool :flower:
> 
> You're right, the specialist is probably more expensive than your ob/gyn, depending on how your insurance works. Maybe you could ask your ob/gyn if s/he can do the hormone tests. The problem is that ob/gyns are often trained to deal with normal issues, not infertility. Maybe call your insurance company (if you have one) and see what they would cover. My doctor sent a referral form to my insurance company saying that I have "ovulatory dysfunction" so I need to see a specialist.
> 
> Let us know what you figure out. :hugs:Click to expand...


Somedaymama, 

I'm sorry but I had to copy your ticker. This ticker is so cute with the little bottles and all lol :happydance:...Yes i'm going to call my insurance tomorrow and see if they cover a RE. The RE's I've found are 1 hours and 45 minutes a way from where I live. I don't care. As long as I know what's keeping me of getting my bfp. I tried to talk about the depo issue to one of the nurses and they want a debate that the depo isn't causing this. And i read to many women complain about it. So i'm going to see for my self. 

Wow i'm cd 4 all ready. What's everybody's plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## somedaymama

Medical professionals deny up and down that depo does anything but prevent pregnancy for 3 months, 6 at most. I have no idea why. There needs to be more warnings about the long-lasting consequences, but that won't happen until doctors and nurses admit it messes up women's systems for so long. It just can't be coincidence that so many women have such a hard time getting pregnant after depo when they never had trouble before. :( Sorry, this isn't the place for ranting. 

I like your ticker!! I The balloon and basket are cute. 

I'm going to St. Louis to see my whole family for Thanksgiving. I'm sooo excited! My 15 month old nephew has just started taking a few steps and I can't wait to see him walk.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Guppy congrats on :witch: showing up!! :thumbup: and I changed your test date. . . hope you get your :bfp:

someday-your chart looks pretty promising! I will be keeping you in my prayers! Oh, and I added your test date too. :thumbup:

im_mi- I am so glad God is answering your prayers so quickly! Isn't He so good!?!


Welcome Tigger!! :flower: So glad you can join us! 

As far as my plans for Thanksgiving, my uncles are coming to Texas from New Mexico, so we are all getting together at my grandparents here. I am so excited!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Hiya hun, would you be able to put me down to test on the 18th November, Tomorrow ill double check lol..im not soo re-assurred after 2faint positives and 2negatives soo soon find out if AF dont show.

Hows every one else doing?


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Tigger Momma said:


> Thank you very much for welcoming me........I realllly appreciate it. This is one time that I have given it to god and I feel at peace with it. Its ironic how I just found this thread after all the time I've been on BnB. God must have led me here, because he knew I'd appreciate the like minded support.:)
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I dont actually ovulate in 2 days but my fertile period is supposed to begin around then, I dont really know when I ovulate but Hubby and I are gonna BD everyday until the 26th of the month atleast so that I have no doubt that we didn't miss it. Im so excited..........Do any of you ladies know any really helpful promises from god to commit to memory that would relate to fertility. I know that ALL of god's promises are great to remember but do any of you have any fav's???
> 
> AF is due December 4th, so here's to a BFP and lots and lots of god's miracle dust to all

welcome! :flower: i like Jeremiah 29:11 "for i know the plans i have for you declares the Lord, plans to prosper you, to give you a hope and a future and not to harm you.":hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

oh as for thanksgiving we are going to my cousins house to have thanksgiving with the entire extended family. should be fun.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think we are going to do the usual...stuff our faces at my mothers house in Pennsylvania, and then head to town (my parents live in the middle of nowhere LOL) to stuff our faces at the hubbys parent's house...afterwards, Im sure he will be cheering on the Steelers and I will, of course, be bord out of my mind :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> Reproductive Endocrinologist, is that like a FT=Fertility Specialist? I wouldn't mind going to one. I would have to talk with the OB and see what she is going to tell me. I've always wanted a summer/early fall baby, since my 2 oldiest were late fall/early winter babies.
> 
> I know you can be picky with everything. But also i wanted to know how bad depo did me. One of my hormones is low, either the estrogen or pregestrone. One of the two. And no i'm not going to read into my sypmtoms and if I do..I wouldn't post them here lol.
> 
> Yeah, they specialize in infertility. They'll be able to test hormone levels and check for other things that can cause ovulation dysfunction like thyroid problems. According to a website I was reading about this on, they deal with
> *hormonal disorders
> *menstrual problems
> *infertility
> *pregnancy loss
> *sexual dysfunction
> *menopause
> They have completed a residency in ob/gyn, and have further certification to become a RE.
> 
> I was recommended to the RE by my regular doctor. Talk to yours about it--I think they can do more specialized testing than your regular doc can.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree my RE was very knowledgeable and easy to talk to. She did my work up immediately and found out I had PCOS. My OB/GYN had referred me to her because she felt like my issue was out of her scope. Also once you get BFP, the RE will follow you for about 10 weeks to make sure everything is ok! GLClick to expand...
> 
> I heard about PCOS, where the ovary doesn't release a egg by itself every month. Now i wonder if the depo does this? That is something I should write down and bring it to her when i see her(Ob).Click to expand...

The specialist should be the same price as the obgyn, if you have insurance. The copay for me to see both is 25.00. Even when I did my blood work for PCOS, I only paid a 25.00 copay. Now I can imagine that if you dont have insurance then yes it would be expensive. The only thing that I had to pay an additional fee for was my HSG and that was a 250 copay and the insurance covered the rest. Now when you see the RE if there are other things that you need to pay for such as IUI/IVF/ICSI or etc they will give you a pricing list and some of them have ways to help you reduce the costs. But outside of this, I havent encountered a high expensive.

Yes PCOS and when your body does not release an egg every month. Your cycles almost become non-existent. You could have high levels of testosterone, weight gain, excessive facial hair, and etc. The medication they gives sensitizes the ovaries and that in turn regulates your menstrual cycle. I am now a regular 34 day girl, where as before I could go 8-12 months with no AF.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Somedaymama,


Yes I notice this with the nurse at my Ob office. But Im going to call them again, since the dr was off today. Yes they do need to let women know this side effect when they get the shot! My DP just got his results today and he is fine, his spermies are still healthy. And he asked them about the depo shot because of me. And they told him that some women, but not all has this problem. So I will have to get or take more testing to see whats going on. 
Yes I love the balloon that is why I pick that one lol.


Rdy2BaMom,

I wouldnt mind going to Texas to see what that state is like, I never been to Texas at all in my life time. I hope your Thanksgiving is great! 

TTC# 1AmandaI hope you get your BFP soon


Lol Guppy Im going to try not to stuff my face, but I may end up doing it any ways lol. I have to cook again for Thanksgiving. Ive been doing it for so many years. 


Mrskcbrown,

Did you ever get my message on yahoo? We keep missing each other on yahoo messenger lol. I can deal with the copay. I wanted to call my insurance, but I forgot to call them, but first thing tomorrow Ill call them and see what they say. I can deal with a $25.00 copay. And you said that, you had to pay $250.00 copay for an IUI/IVF/ICSI?? Ok because I thought it will be more expensive. Because I did call some of the RE in Pittsburgh Pa and some (if not the majority) of them doesnt accept my insurance. So I will have to call my insurance and see which RE will accept it. 
And as for the PCOS. 


I heard stories that women who have this can still have a period but they just dont ovulate every month like they suppose to. So now you are a regular 34!! Thats good compare of not having a period for 8-12 months...I dont know if I can handle not having a period that long and not being pregnant. Well after I stop taking that DEPO shot, I didnt have AF for 11 full months after. Its not until the next year 2007 is when I started to have a period and it wasnt the same since. 
I have to check to see when I ovulate. 


I did the Clear Blue Ovulation Kit And I normally get the smiley face on CD 15, 16, 17 and then its O on CD 28... But I feel that ovulation cramp on CD 16. But we tried to BD around that time and I still dont get pregnant. AF shows and it never fails. Call my symptom spotting (I DONT CARE) lol I want to know when I ovulated. So have to know if I even ovulated? I didnt have a problem of getting pregnant until after I took that shot and it hasnt been the same since. 


GOD is still good anyways ladies, because there is a lot of things going on with me out side of the computer. But being a member on a TTC site (Fertility Friends) I learn not to talk about my personal issues or non TTC issues on the computer (online). But Im still happy we got our own group here.


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

well ladys my AF showed couple hours ago, i got quite upset over it, im taking it as ive had a chemical as the lines were definatly there and AF was due 2days ago :cry::cry:.i drove up a hill and sat there by myself just crying and thinking, it always happens to me nothing ever goes right!!! this was my last month TTC soo i guess God doesnt want me to have baby yet. :cry::cry:


----------



## Willynilly

Hi girls! I'm back! I just got back from an amazing trip. I'm directing a musical for high school kids and it was just sooooo fullfilling to work with them. Definitely puts my mind back where it should be - instead of stressing about my opks, instead cups, dpo, keeping soup in, etc...I am more joyful today and feeling like I'm using my God-given talents to make a difference. So there! YES! Praise Him.

God is good - all the time. This is my motto for this cycle. And every cycle thereafter. 

Mommawannabe - CONGRATS!!! wowzers yowzers - you are gonna be a momma! Lord keep this little beautiful one safe and healthy. Thank you for your wonderful gift of conception. You are the best father we can ever imagine, and we thank you for your amazing love.

Shell, Rascal, Shelly - So sorry about AF coming. I'm sure you are out of any "funk" by now but I'm still praying you get your BFP this cycle. We are both on 7!!! Let's get it!

Guppy - I guess we are happy to see AF huh? This is good good news! Now let's get back to charting and all of us getting our BFPs this month. I will put your banner up but I may not get to it for at least 6 weeks. no lie. I am BADDD with computer stuff.

Immi - So glad you are feeling better, sister. I def prayed for you this weekend. God will use you to allow your husband to see His amazing love.'

Someday - your chart does look good. funny that you thought you hadn't ovulated yet! FF is the best. I hope you get an awesome result sooooon. let us know.


----------



## somedaymama

Amanda, I'm sorry. :( That does sound like a chemical. :hugs: God has a plan, even though we cannot see it at all right now. I pray that He comforts you tonight. :hugs:

Willynilly, welcome back! I'm glad you had a good trip.

I'm testing tomorrow...eep!! I'm really praying that the :witch: doesn't show up tonight!


----------



## Willynilly

Sorry Amanda - that's terrible news. I had a chemical in August...so I definitely feel for you. Praying for you right now, girl. Sleep well in his grace and peace.


----------



## im_mi

oh amanda i am so sorry :cry: God has a plan though sweetie even if its hard to see sometimes. Ill pray that you are filled with His light and love and that you are comforted in this time :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

BFN this morning. My temp also went down a little, and when I put it into FF, it could no longer detect a pattern of ovulation. :cry:

edit to add: I was just playing around with my temps in FF, and no matter what today's temp would have been, FF couldn't detect a pattern of ovulation. According to the ovulation date they had pinpointed before, this would make me 18 days past ovulation, and maybe that is just too long of a luteal phase since they are only usually between 10 and 16 days. Now I'm really confused, I wish I knew if I ovulated.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Somedaymama,
> 
> 
> Yes I notice this with the nurse at my Ob office. But I&#8217;m going to call them again, since the dr was off today. Yes they do need to let women know this side effect when they get the shot! My DP just got his results today and he is fine, his spermies are still healthy. And he asked them about the depo shot because of me. And they told him that some women, but not all has this problem. So I will have to get or take more testing to see what&#8217;s going on.
> Yes I love the balloon that is why I pick that one lol.
> 
> 
> Rdy2BaMom,
> 
> I wouldn&#8217;t mind going to Texas to see what that state is like, I never been to Texas at all in my life time. I hope your Thanksgiving is great!
> 
> TTC# 1Amanda&#8230;I hope you get your BFP soon
> 
> 
> Lol Guppy I&#8217;m going to try not to stuff my face, but I may end up doing it any ways lol. I have to cook again for Thanksgiving. I&#8217;ve been doing it for so many years.
> 
> 
> Mrskcbrown,
> 
> Did you ever get my message on yahoo? We keep missing each other on yahoo messenger lol. I can deal with the copay. I wanted to call my insurance, but I forgot to call them, but first thing tomorrow I&#8217;ll call them and see what they say. I can deal with a $25.00 copay. And you said that, you had to pay $250.00 copay for an IUI/IVF/ICSI?? Ok because I thought it will be more expensive. Because I did call some of the RE in Pittsburgh Pa and some (if not the majority) of them doesn&#8217;t accept my insurance. So I will have to call my insurance and see which RE will accept it.
> And as for the PCOS.
> 
> 
> I heard stories that women who have this can still have a period but they just don&#8217;t ovulate every month like they suppose to. So now you are a regular 34!! That&#8217;s good compare of not having a period for 8-12 months...I don&#8217;t know if I can handle not having a period that long and not being pregnant. Well after I stop taking that DEPO shot, I didn&#8217;t have AF for 11 full months after. It&#8217;s not until the next year 2007 is when I started to have a period and it wasn&#8217;t the same since.
> I have to check to see when I ovulate.
> 
> 
> I did the &#8220;Clear Blue Ovulation Kit&#8221; And I normally get the smiley face on CD 15, 16, 17 and then it&#8217;s O on CD 28... But I feel that ovulation cramp on CD 16. But we tried to BD around that time and I still don&#8217;t get pregnant. AF shows and it never fails. Call my symptom spotting (I DON&#8217;T CARE) lol I want to know when I ovulated. So have to know if I even ovulated? I didn&#8217;t have a problem of getting pregnant until after I took that shot and it hasn&#8217;t been the same since.
> 
> 
> GOD is still good anyways ladies, because there is a lot of things going on with me out side of the computer. But being a member on a TTC site (Fertility Friends) I learn not to talk about my personal issues or non TTC issues on the computer (online). But I&#8217;m still happy we got our own group here.

Hey. No I was saying I had to pay a 250 copay for HSG, where they check to see if your tubes are blocked. For IVF/ICSI its WAY more!!:dohh: IUI for me will be about 600 per cycle. Im not claiming that though because I will get my :bfp: without IUI and hopefully this month.:hugs: Also if you get the smiley face on days 16,17 and 18...how do you not O until cycle day 28?? Usually if you get the smiley face you ovulate 1-3 days later....????


----------



## somedaymama

Amanda, 
How are you feeling today? I hope you got a good night's sleep. :hugs:

If you ladies could pray for me, I would really appreciate it. I am feeling so, so down since getting the BFN this morning and FF changing my cycle to no ovulation. I want a baby so bad, and I just don't know why it hasn't happened yet. My husband is so sad too. Also, I calculated today that if I hadn't lost my little baby in June, I would be entering my third trimester right now.

I am just a mess. I'm sitting here doing nothing despite the fact that I have a huge take home test tomorrow. I should be in class right now but I couldn't get up the energy to go. It's the first class I've missed all semester in any of my classes, so it's not like I just don't go for no reason. I can't do anything but stare of into space, I think if I start crying I won't stop...I don't know what is wrong with me!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Somedaymama,
> 
> 
> Yes I notice this with the nurse at my Ob office. But Im going to call them again, since the dr was off today. Yes they do need to let women know this side effect when they get the shot! My DP just got his results today and he is fine, his spermies are still healthy. And he asked them about the depo shot because of me. And they told him that some women, but not all has this problem. So I will have to get or take more testing to see whats going on.
> Yes I love the balloon that is why I pick that one lol.
> 
> 
> Rdy2BaMom,
> 
> I wouldnt mind going to Texas to see what that state is like, I never been to Texas at all in my life time. I hope your Thanksgiving is great!
> 
> TTC# 1AmandaI hope you get your BFP soon
> 
> 
> Lol Guppy Im going to try not to stuff my face, but I may end up doing it any ways lol. I have to cook again for Thanksgiving. Ive been doing it for so many years.
> 
> 
> Mrskcbrown,
> 
> Did you ever get my message on yahoo? We keep missing each other on yahoo messenger lol. I can deal with the copay. I wanted to call my insurance, but I forgot to call them, but first thing tomorrow Ill call them and see what they say. I can deal with a $25.00 copay. And you said that, you had to pay $250.00 copay for an IUI/IVF/ICSI?? Ok because I thought it will be more expensive. Because I did call some of the RE in Pittsburgh Pa and some (if not the majority) of them doesnt accept my insurance. So I will have to call my insurance and see which RE will accept it.
> And as for the PCOS.
> 
> 
> I heard stories that women who have this can still have a period but they just dont ovulate every month like they suppose to. So now you are a regular 34!! Thats good compare of not having a period for 8-12 months...I dont know if I can handle not having a period that long and not being pregnant. Well after I stop taking that DEPO shot, I didnt have AF for 11 full months after. Its not until the next year 2007 is when I started to have a period and it wasnt the same since.
> I have to check to see when I ovulate.
> 
> 
> I did the Clear Blue Ovulation Kit And I normally get the smiley face on CD 15, 16, 17 and then its O on CD 28... But I feel that ovulation cramp on CD 16. But we tried to BD around that time and I still dont get pregnant. AF shows and it never fails. Call my symptom spotting (I DONT CARE) lol I want to know when I ovulated. So have to know if I even ovulated? I didnt have a problem of getting pregnant until after I took that shot and it hasnt been the same since.
> 
> 
> GOD is still good anyways ladies, because there is a lot of things going on with me out side of the computer. But being a member on a TTC site (Fertility Friends) I learn not to talk about my personal issues or non TTC issues on the computer (online). But Im still happy we got our own group here.
> 
> Hey. No I was saying I had to pay a 250 copay for HSG, where they check to see if your tubes are blocked. For IVF/ICSI its WAY more!!:dohh: IUI for me will be about 600 per cycle. Im not claiming that though because I will get my :bfp: without IUI and hopefully this month.:hugs: Also if you get the smiley face on days 16,17 and 18...how do you not O until cycle day 28?? Usually if you get the smiley face you ovulate 1-3 days later....????Click to expand...


:hugs:No, I wanted to understand the things you were getting done and the payments since I never been to a RE before. And as for the clear blue Ov test. Yes base on the results I had a smiley face on days 15, 16 and 17 and just the O on CD 18 but when we make love around that time I didn't get my bfp because I had a period and yes my cycles been 27-28 that is why I wanted to see what's going on with me.

And Im going to vent:growlmad:! And bnb will have to ban :banned: Because what I experience is why I say. Do not depend on PEOPLE depend on GOD!!!..Today I called the OB. They made things so hard. I only asked for some test on me to see what Im doing and why Im not getting pregnant. They told me to call a RE in Pittsburgh PA! I did that. They told me (RE office) that they do NOT accept my insurance (Unison Health Plan) and I had to come prepared and pay an upfront fee of $710.00 before I can see a doctor. And to call my insurance to see if they cover this.


I did that...And they tell me for almost an hour that they do NOT cover any type of fertility test, so I went back to the OB and told them this. And I asked them do they do any of these test, she could of said NO we do not...She just took me off of that and say thank you and hang up!!! I'm like wow!! It must be nice to have money to afford these RE! That's a shame I may end up looking for other insurances and just deal with paying monthly fees. This isn't right at all!!! 

The hospital I got that stupid DEPO SHOT was Magee Womens hospital...Thats right MEAGEE WOMENS HOSPTIAL. I wonder if I can sue them for this??..They mess me up by taking that shot, so they can pay for the RE treatments!! I fault myself for even taking that shot!!! Im sorry ladies. They will help me if I wanted an ABORTION!! Yeah everybody is so pro-choice and not pro-life!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## TTC is Fun

Hi. I just wanted to thank you for this thread. We have been praying for fertility and working on it now for over a year. It is nice to know there are other Christian women out there for me to talk to about this. The Bible verses really hit home for me.

One thing we have been trying to remember is some advice a friend gave us. Don't think about it (TTC). So, I have put away the ovulation calculators, stopped taking temp, no checking cervical position, etc and we just are making love. Babies are made with love and are miracles from God. Let God make a miracle happen. So far it's been far less stressful this way!


----------



## somedaymama

That is nice advice, but if I have imbalanced hormone levels and anovulatory cycles, all the lovemaking in the world isn't going to get me a baby. Sometimes assisting the process is good and necessary.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey Sorry for the vent earlier. Maybe i shouldn't been TTC to much. It's something when your hormones are low. From this depo and then the same people will not help you when you want to have a child. I just have to put it in God's hands


----------



## J_K_L

Psalm 107:1 Oh give thanks to the Lord, for he is good, for his steadfast love endures forever!

I am currently Oing...and the hubby is away on business. I'm not letting it get me down though. I'm going to take this opportunity to track my cycles without getting emotional and stressed. 

God is good!


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Also, I calculated today that if I hadn't lost my little baby in June, I would be entering my third trimester right now.

Aww, hun, Im so sorry that your are feeling this way. :hug:
I can truly say i understand. I have been thinking about that same thing for the last few days now. I should have been starting my 2nd trimester this week... :cry: i do want to let you know though, that God will find a way to bring goodness to all of this. I rejoice in knowing that our God is a good God. I do NOT believe for one moment that God caused are MCs. It always bothers me when people say stuff like "well it just wasnt ment to be..." or "God has his ways..." because, to me, our MCs were a result of Satan trying to bring us down and away from our Lord. But thats NOT going to happen. Jesus can do more good for us than any amount of harm that Satan can try to bring on us. I know that my sweet baby is being held in Jesus' arms right now. I find peace and hope in that. God has our good in mind.

I pray that you find that peace...especially on days like today...I especially need that prayer this week as well. :friends:


----------



## J_K_L

Your future baby needs you to have that degree! Use this as your motivation
:book:



somedaymama said:


> Amanda,
> How are you feeling today? I hope you got a good night's sleep. :hugs:
> 
> If you ladies could pray for me, I would really appreciate it. I am feeling so, so down since getting the BFN this morning and FF changing my cycle to no ovulation. I want a baby so bad, and I just don't know why it hasn't happened yet. My husband is so sad too. Also, I calculated today that if I hadn't lost my little baby in June, I would be entering my third trimester right now.
> 
> I am just a mess. I'm sitting here doing nothing despite the fact that I have a huge take home test tomorrow. I should be in class right now but I couldn't get up the energy to go. It's the first class I've missed all semester in any of my classes, so it's not like I just don't go for no reason. I can't do anything but stare of into space, I think if I start crying I won't stop...I don't know what is wrong with me!!


----------



## J_K_L

Amanda, I hope things are looking a little brighter this morning. God has a plan. :hugs:

What did you mean when you aid this was your last month TTC? 



TTC#1Amanda said:


> well ladys my AF showed couple hours ago, i got quite upset over it, im taking it as ive had a chemical as the lines were definatly there and AF was due 2days ago :cry::cry:.i drove up a hill and sat there by myself just crying and thinking, it always happens to me nothing ever goes right!!! this was my last month TTC soo i guess God doesnt want me to have baby yet. :cry::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Amanda, so sorry for your loss :sad2:
If you need anything, please dont hesitate to contact me. I know what going through a MC is like (as do some other ladies on here, and Im sure they would be more than happy to be a shoulder to lean on).

Lord, I pray that you bring peace and a hope to Amanda. She cries out to you God, and I know you hear her crys. Almightly God, you are good in everything. Please bring people into Amanda's life that could bless her in more ways than she can phathom. God, she loves you with everything. I pray that you give her your grace and mercy during this tribulation. God, we love you. Thank you so much for life. May you also bring peace to Amanda by reminding her daily that he sweet baby- no matter how young- is in Your presence. Amen.

Amanda, I want you to know that you are loved- by all of us and by our great Savior. When i get down i try to think how great my sweet baby must have been because she completed her purpose here on earth at such a young age. 

Peace be with you. :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> I pray that you find that peace...especially on days like today...I especially need that prayer this week as well. :friends:

Thank you so much for the understanding and the prayers; they really mean a lot. I will be praying for you this week. :hugs:



J_K_L said:


> Your future baby needs you to have that degree! Use this as your motivation
> :book:

Definitely. I'm not usually a slacker, honestly. :haha: I have a class in a couple of minutes that I'm on my way to; now that I dragged myself out of the house I feel much better. 

I <3 you guys!! Thanks for helping me feel better!

Amanda, praying for you today!!


----------



## TTC is Fun

somedaymama said:


> That is nice advice, but if I have imbalanced hormone levels and anovulatory cycles, all the lovemaking in the world isn't going to get me a baby. Sometimes assisting the process is good and necessary.

I understand that. I have been told the same things. I am currently trying acupuncture and am seeing a naturopath to see if it can balance my hormones... but I am done stressing about if I ovulated or not and all that crap--- I know you might think I am crazy, but we just figured God will make it happen when He is ready for it to happen...we may as well have a little fun til He decides.

I am just trying to stay positive and find a way to connect with Christian women TTC. And remind us all that TTC shouldn't consume your life. Thanks for the warm welcome good luck with your issues.


----------



## somedaymama

TTC is Fun said:


> I am currently trying acupuncture and am seeing a naturopath to see if it can balance my hormones...

How is the acupuncture going for you? I have been getting it for 6-8 weeks and so far all it has done is give me an anovulatory cycle. Hopefully it gets better!

Sorry if my post earlier was rude. Welcome. :flower:


----------



## Willynilly

Hiya Jesus - I have some buddies here who really want babies...well, actually there are lots of us. Specifically praying for Somedaymama, Amanda, and Guppy who have been patiently waiting and seeking you while ttc'ing. Please give them the desires of their hearts, but in the waiting - strengthen them towards your awesome purposes. Help us to find great joy and expectation as we meet with you each day.


----------



## Willynilly

TTCisFun - hiya girl. welcome to FAITH. looking forward to getting to know you...two questions you are required to answer. well, not really - I just made them up. but, still...

how long have you been ttc'ing and how did you meet your dh?

I am in my 7th cycle-with one chemical...and I met my sweet, darling husband on a Christian dating website - we were engaged 7 months later. I lead a pretty exciting life. jk.


----------



## Willynilly

oooh - I don't believe in luck but I just realized that this is my 7th cycle and we dated for 7 months before getting engaged! if I DID believe in luck, then this would SURELY be my LUCKY cycle. :)


----------



## Willynilly

mommawannabe - I wanna hear more! tell me about your celebration - anything - let us live vicariously through our first bfp!!!


----------



## Willynilly

can you move my testing date to dec. 7?! Thanks, Shell.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Okay ladies, I haven't really had enough time to post on here lately, so I am going to try to get to everyone now! Wish me luck! :thumbup:

Amanda-so sorry to hear about your difficulties hon! :hugs: I am sure you are still hurting and I hope you remember to find your strength in Him! We love you!

Dipar-you are more than welcome to come to Texas anytime! I love it here.

Willy-I am so glad God has blessed you with such a rewarding job and He is showing you just how good He is! I think you pointed this out before, but you and I are on the same cycle #. . . perhaps blessed (instead of lucky :winkwink:) #7!!! 

Someday-sorry to hear about your BFN. . .:hugs:. . . wish we could all be celebrating a BFP. . . but all in His good time! 

Welcome TTC is fun! I am glad you can join us! :hugs: I wish I could eliminate the stress out of our ttc journey too. . . I don't do anything but use opk's starting on cd11 just to see when I am ovulating, but man do I stress A LOT during the 2ww. :blush: I pray you can keep that stress level down and just enjoy your time ttc! 

Wow. . . all of the prayers for each other on here are so awesome! It is comforting for me to know that I am not alone in this and that I have ladies here that I can chat with and share my feelings and emotions. Thank you all for being such an awesome example of God's love!!

Friday is my DH's birthday and his one wish was. . . "can we just sleep??" Lol. . . it made me laugh, but guess what we are going to do. . . sleep! It will be nice. We both took the day off so we will have a 3 day weekend. . yay!!!:happydance: Love you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## rachelrhin0

Guys, all this time I have thought I was out. I for some reason decided to take a test tonight and I think I have a positive. I waited 5 mins to look at it. I don't know if I completly trust it or not. I'm going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm 13dpo now.

Here are pis I posted in another thread.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-negative-pregnancy-test-13dpo-tree-test.html


----------



## Guppy051708

wow! Rachel, i think you're correct!!!! Yay!!! :happydance:
Im just going to go ahead and congratulate you now!!! :wohoo:
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> how long have you been ttc'ing and how did you meet your dh?

I don't think I every answered this question. :) We have been TTC for 13 months, since October 2008. Last year at Thanksgiving was the first I told anyone about it, my sister figured it out. I was sooo hoping to have good news this Thanksgiving, but it looks like that is not going to happen. But in God's timing, it WILL!

I met my sweet hubby working at Subway restaurant. :haha: I moved back to Illinois from Florida and I was desperate for a job, and he ended up training me. We both went to the same community college that fall, and well, things went well from there. :kiss:

Rdy2BaMom, good to see you again! Have fun celebrating your husband's birthday!

Rachel, I definitely see a second line!! early congats! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I love Trust in the LORD with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding;in all your ways acknowledge him and he will direct your paths! Coming out of Proverbs 3:5-6.

He told me tonight to trust in him and pretty much go to him and vent. And that is what i'm going to do for now on. Since online isn't a good place to do it. And of course nobody on here doesn't want to hear it or read it lool. So sorry again ladies. I'll take my emotions and thoughts to God for now on. And talk about other things on this site. 

how is everybody? my daughter's birthday is today. So i'm going to be busy today

Rdy2Bemama, I would love to come to Texas. And thanks for thinking about me. I wanted to pray that Rdy2Bemama, and Mrskcbrown will get their bfp. I try not to forget anybody in here. Or by pass them. How's the weather down there? :flower:


----------



## jiboo44

Hi everyone! It's been a few days since I've been able to sign on. I hope you all are doing well - I have to catch up on reading the thread!! 

Leaving for a WAY overdue vacation on Sat., so I won't be on for about a week but hoping the best for all of your ladies!!


----------



## Willynilly

Rachel - yeah, that is def a BFP - looks to be, anyway!!! Keep us updated with your testing...but I expect it will get darker and darker.

God is good - all the time. Congrats, RachelMomma!!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - that's a cute way to meet - you could be a Subway commercial - not only can you get a good healthy fast food meal, but you can meet your dream lover over it. :)

Hey - since you've been TTCing for 13 months, I am sure you have figured out the temping stuff by now - but I just thought I would throw it out there for you in case. Worth a try...ok - here it is: I JUST realized that my annovulatory cycles were not that at all - I was using a bbt digital thermometer and taking it out when it beeped...and then recording that temp. Well, I read somewhere that you should leave it in for 5 min or so and you will get a more accurate reading. I started doing that and it was registering .3 degrees higher!!! on average. My charts started making sense - FF started seeing an OV day and I didn't even need them to show me. It was so clear - low, low, low - then bam high, high, high. And I went from thinking I had a thyroid problem (temps in low 96s) to regular mid 97s. Since then I bought a reg therm online (bbt but not digital)...only b/c the battery in my dig was dying from using it 5 minutes per day. I LOVE the reg bbt therm - just feel it is more accurate. and to shake it down, I put it in a sock and twirl the sock rapidly for 30 secs or so. brilliant.

well, even if you already know about all this - maybe it will help someone else who thinks they are not ovulating. I hope this cycle starts looking up for you!!!


----------



## im_mi

rachel that looks like a BFP to meeee!! OMGoodness, how exciting!!! Praise Him! :wohoo:

i love this group thread. it is so uplifting. all of the support, prayers and love make me so happy.

Lord, thank you for everything. Thank you for the support of these wonderful ladies here, and thank you for always being there for me, listening to me and hearing my prayers. I still feel completely awed and amazed by how quickly you answered the prayer that my friend and I sent up to you when i needed strength in an awkward situation that was of my own making. Your intervention really helped me, and out of respect for your intervention i have been able to find the strength to take steps to end this current drama. Thank you so much, Lord, for your love and strength and forgiveness. Amen.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachelrhin0 said:


> Guys, all this time I have thought I was out. I for some reason decided to take a test tonight and I think I have a positive. I waited 5 mins to look at it. I don't know if I completly trust it or not. I'm going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm 13dpo now.
> 
> Here are pis I posted in another thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-negative-pregnancy-test-13dpo-tree-test.html

It looks positive to me. What were your symptoms??? Congrats!


----------



## rachelrhin0

mrskcbrown, I have NO symptoms. Well I did fall asleep in the middle of the day yester day because I was exausted. Other than that nothing. Not that I'm noticing.

I took another test this morning, a FRER. BFP again! :)

https://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/12/22/54/87/dsc05117.jpg


----------



## Momof2kiddos

rachelrhin0 said:


> Guys, all this time I have thought I was out. I for some reason decided to take a test tonight and I think I have a positive. I waited 5 mins to look at it. I don't know if I completly trust it or not. I'm going to take a FRER in the morning. I'm 13dpo now.
> 
> Here are pis I posted in another thread.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-negative-pregnancy-test-13dpo-tree-test.html

i def see it! didnt even have to squint! will be praying hard for a healthy little one for you :happydance:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

somedaymama said:


> Willynilly said:
> 
> 
> how long have you been ttc'ing and how did you meet your dh?
> 
> i never answered this either, im not currently TTC as im 30w4d pregnant with our second son, but i loved this thread so i thought id join. :blush:
> 
> i met my hubby in high school, he was my high school sweetheart, we married when our son was ten days old. :cloud9:Click to expand...


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Someday - that's a cute way to meet - you could be a Subway commercial - not only can you get a good healthy fast food meal, but you can meet your dream lover over it. :)
> 
> Hey - since you've been TTCing for 13 months, I am sure you have figured out the temping stuff by now - but I just thought I would throw it out there for you in case. Worth a try...ok - here it is: I JUST realized that my annovulatory cycles were not that at all - I was using a bbt digital thermometer and taking it out when it beeped...and then recording that temp. Well, I read somewhere that you should leave it in for 5 min or so and you will get a more accurate reading. I started doing that and it was registering .3 degrees higher!!! on average. My charts started making sense - FF started seeing an OV day and I didn't even need them to show me. It was so clear - low, low, low - then bam high, high, high. And I went from thinking I had a thyroid problem (temps in low 96s) to regular mid 97s. Since then I bought a reg therm online (bbt but not digital)...only b/c the battery in my dig was dying from using it 5 minutes per day. I LOVE the reg bbt therm - just feel it is more accurate. and to shake it down, I put it in a sock and twirl the sock rapidly for 30 secs or so. brilliant.
> 
> well, even if you already know about all this - maybe it will help someone else who thinks they are not ovulating. I hope this cycle starts looking up for you!!!





willynilly, thank you so much for this information! I have actually only been temping for two cycles (since August, since I average about 42 days). I didn't know a digital would keep reading after beeping. Actually, I've read some lately about the digitals not being quite as accurate, so I'm thinking about getting a regular non-digital basal body thermometer. I had wondered if my thermometer my be contributing to my weird temps, otherwise I have a lower body temperature than I expected! I really appreciate your taking time to explain all this to me. :hugs:

This is quite possibly my last cycle of trying for awhile because it's my last chance to have a summer baby and I'll be starting grad school in August. It seems like such a cruel joke that I wouldn't have even ovulated. I know God's plan is perfect and best, but I have trouble _knowing_ it, if you know what I mean. 

Rachel, that line is looking awesome!! :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachelrhin0 said:


> mrskcbrown, I have NO symptoms. Well I did fall asleep in the middle of the day yester day because I was exausted. Other than that nothing. Not that I'm noticing.
> 
> I took another test this morning, a FRER. BFP again! :)
> 
> https://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/12/22/54/87/dsc05117.jpg

Congrats Im so jealous...no really Im super happy for you. My turn is coming. I hope you have a healthy 9 months and a wonderful baby! Guess our FAITH worked.:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

YAY!!! :happydance: Congrats Rachel!! I have already updated you on the first post. . . looks like a :bfp: to me!!


----------



## im_mi

theres no mistaking that bfp! Praise Him! :D


----------



## J_K_L

My goodness...so exciting! Congratulations. Sending you well wishes and praying for your beautiful little baby!! :cloud9:



rachelrhin0 said:


> mrskcbrown, I have NO symptoms. Well I did fall asleep in the middle of the day yester day because I was exausted. Other than that nothing. Not that I'm noticing.
> 
> I took another test this morning, a FRER. BFP again! :)
> 
> https://i82.servimg.com/u/f82/12/22/54/87/dsc05117.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations again Rachel!!!!! :wohoo:

I have some good news! (not TTC related but something the DH and I have been praying about for a long time!) Stephen, my husband, got a call today from Freddie Mac (he interviewed with them in Washington, D.C. on Tuesday). The offered him a full-time position with benefits and bonuses! 

All praise to you, Jesus! Not only that, but in order for us pay back our student loans (I owe over $50,000 [thank you Penn State JK])and have enough income to offset the high cost of living in D.C. (while i am a stay-at-home-mama) he would need to make $67,000 (its actually less take home though because of Taxes). He was offered the EXACT amount that we needed in order to live there! $60,000 per year, $2,000 sign on bonus and a $5,000 "relocation" bonus. The EXACT amount of money we decided 3 months ago that we would need in order to live in that area. This is such a God thing! Thank you girls for your prayers! We are still waiting to hear back from Liberty Mutual, but we are VERY thankful that we at least have this offer...especially after going to 4 OTHER 2nd interviews and being turned down...even after being narrowed down from hundreds, to ten! 

Praise be to God!


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that's awesome! It's amazing how well God answers our prayers. :) On a side note, did you like Penn State? I thought about going there for grad school, but they don't admit students for master's-only into the econ program, I would have to be planning to go right for a PhD.


----------



## Guppy051708

Its a great school...but the DEBT def. is NOT worth it! If you can get most of your program paid for, i would go for it if I were you! 

There are SOO MANY opportunities here! From academia to life experiances, its outragious! The downfall to going here though...is the partying and the drinking. Guess Penn State wasn't voted #1 for drinking this year for nothing though :shrug:

But really, I dont notice the drinking as much. It really just depends who you hang around. If you do come here though, let me know!!!! Theres an awesome Christian Group that I go to on campus! And there are TONS of Christian groups and great churches here!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

J_K_L said:


> Amanda, I hope things are looking a little brighter this morning. God has a plan. :hugs:
> 
> What did you mean when you aid this was your last month TTC?
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> well ladys my AF showed couple hours ago, i got quite upset over it, im taking it as ive had a chemical as the lines were definatly there and AF was due 2days ago :cry::cry:.i drove up a hill and sat there by myself just crying and thinking, it always happens to me nothing ever goes right!!! this was my last month TTC soo i guess God doesnt want me to have baby yet. :cry::cry:Click to expand...

was going to be my last month due to me getting upset over it way too much and stressing about it, but i decided to keep going soo on CD3 soo far see what this month brings!


----------



## Guppy051708

TTC#1Amanda said:


> J_K_L said:
> 
> 
> Amanda, I hope things are looking a little brighter this morning. God has a plan. :hugs:
> 
> What did you mean when you aid this was your last month TTC?
> 
> 
> 
> TTC#1Amanda said:
> 
> 
> well ladys my AF showed couple hours ago, i got quite upset over it, im taking it as ive had a chemical as the lines were definatly there and AF was due 2days ago :cry::cry:.i drove up a hill and sat there by myself just crying and thinking, it always happens to me nothing ever goes right!!! this was my last month TTC soo i guess God doesnt want me to have baby yet. :cry::cry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> was going to be my last month due to me getting upset over it way too much and stressing about it, but i decided to keep going soo on CD3 soo far see what this month brings!Click to expand...

Way to stay positive! YOU WILL GET THAT :bfp:!!!!! I like to tell myself this....I am 4 days pregnant! :haha: [on CD #4] that keeps me thinking good thoughts...and God of course! :cloud9:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Way to stay positive! YOU WILL GET THAT :bfp:!!!!! I like to tell myself this....I am 4 days pregnant! :haha: [on CD #4] that keeps me thinking good thoughts...and God of course! :cloud9:

I read this and thought "what--what did I miss??" Then I woke up... :haha:

I will definitely let you know if I end up at Penn State. :thumbup: I'm not at all a partier (partyer?), so I don't think I would be too affected by it.


----------



## im_mi

steph thats brill news about the job!! how amazing! praise be to God :D


----------



## Willynilly

Steph - great news on the job!!! He provides!


----------



## somedaymama

After all my whining lately, I just wanted to share with you ladies something that happened today...

I volunteer at a crisis pregnancy center, but I hadn't been there for a couple weeks before today. When I went in today, I wasn't feeling too great and I wasn't sure I was going to be able to keep going there. We got a cradle in, and I almost cried just looking at it. 

Well, I had a pregnancy test appointment scheduled, and when the girl came in I tested her and it was positive. She was quite young, just 15, and I expected to feel jealous that she is having a baby and I can't...I've been having lots of yucky emotions like that lately. Instead, God gave me such a wonderful peace about it and we ended up having a nice conversation and she signed up for our prenatal/parenting classes. 

I can't really explain how I feel, but I finally feel at peace. I want my baby NOW, but I think I am finally remembering it has to be in God's timing, not mine.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls! :thumbup:

SomdayMama- I am so glad that you are finding peace in our Lord. How great is our God?! :friends:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Can you add me to testing for Dec 14? I am about to be in my fertile phase in 4 days, from 25-about 1st, and Im nervous about it because I really want it to happen this time. I know God is working because DH sometimes has some male issues and we have to use Cialis (E.D) but we havent had to use it for weeks now!! (TMI, I know.) We have been TTC since March, so I said hey its got to be our turn soon. 

My strategy this time is to BD every other day from Nov. 25-1st. I want to give his spermies time to rebuild (so to speak) lol. The DR said he had low morphology, but its low not impossible, so Im trusting God that it will happen for ALL of us!!!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## somedaymama

:dust: mrskcbrown! I hope this is your month!


on a side note, how did you get them to test him before you'd tried for a year?? My doctor wouldn't even set up an appointment until it had been a year.


----------



## Tigger Momma

Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> :dust: mrskcbrown! I hope this is your month!
> 
> 
> on a side note, how did you get them to test him before you'd tried for a year?? My doctor wouldn't even set up an appointment until it had been a year.

My OB/GYN sent me to a RE right away because for the past 2 years she noticed I had issues with my cycles, such as the irregular periods. She is such a great DR and she said because I was 34, she wanted to get the ball rolling quickly. At 35 we are considered advanced maternal age, and so she said she didnt want me to waste time. Thanks for the baby dust, LOL it is appreciated and needed!:hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

Can you guys plz pray for me - my dh is a little sicky and it's my fertile time oh about NOW. I am totally a jerk and putting pressure on him b/c I am just like that. We both said that this month we wouldn't bd unless we were "feeling it" b/c we want it to happen out of love instead of duty (as it has been so far - 'come on -let's get it on - it's the day to bd!')

ugh - so please pray that I can be patient and that he gets healed soon. I hate all this pressure on 3-4 days.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown, it sounds like you have a great doctor!! Here's some more :dust: for good measure. :winkwink:

Willynilly, praying that your husband feels better. I think your strategy is a great one. :hugs:

I'm just hangin' out waiting to see what happens. I'm now on CD 46, and I don't think I've ever had a cycle go longer than 45 days before. I had a little watery CM today, and from what I read that usually indicates :witch: coming. (I haven't tracked anything except temps before, so I don't know what is usually the case for me.) My temps in no way indicate pregnancy, and I've had three negative hpts. I think I'm going to get a glass thermometer next cycle just in case it is my thermometer giving me crazy temps. :wacko:

edit to add: woohoo! I got the team banner to work! :thumbup:


----------



## rachelrhin0

Tigger Momma said:


> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?

I have this book. I got it last year when I delivered my daughter Hannah as a stillborn. I never did read it though. I was actually reading Fireproof (another GREAT book). Now that you mentioned it I think I'll start reading it.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

God is good everybody

I'm seeing my prayers are getting answered every day. I'm going to have faith this time around. With everything!


----------



## somedaymama

Day 47...still nothing. This is so weird!! I had a temp drop today, so I'm expecting AF to show up any time now. I had a weak moment and bought some FRER and Clearblue digital tests today...Idk when I'm going to take them though because I'm so sure they'll be negative.


:dust: everyone!! I'm praying for you all today. :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Hey - since you've been TTCing for 13 months, I am sure you have figured out the temping stuff by now - but I just thought I would throw it out there for you in case. Worth a try...ok - here it is: I JUST realized that my annovulatory cycles were not that at all - I was using a bbt digital thermometer and taking it out when it beeped...and then recording that temp. Well, I read somewhere that you should leave it in for 5 min or so and you will get a more accurate reading. I started doing that and it was registering .3 degrees higher!!! on average.

I tried this today, and you were right! I took my temperature three times--the first time it read 97.27, then 97.31, then the third time I left it in for awhile and then it read 97.47 (It was still climbing slowly, but I wanted to go back to sleep so I took it out. lol). I recorded the lower temps since that is what I've been doing the rest of this cycle, but hopefully this will give me a better reading next cycle.


----------



## somedaymama

I know this is my third post in a row, but I keep forgetting things I want to say. :blush:

Church today was great. The pastor talked about having joy and being thankful even in less-than-ideal situations. Stress is common in our busy lives, and sometimes I think it even helps us get things done. The Bible says not to rely on our stress, though. I think I had forgotten this verse exsisted:

"&#8220;Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus&#8221; ~ Philippians 4:6-7

TTC can be so emotional and anxiety-filled, and God doesn't just say "chill out, don't stress." He gives us another option--petitioning and presenting our requests God, and promises peace that transcends understanding. It's an amazing thing. :happydance:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

just wanted to say im praying for you all and :dust: to everyone who needs it!


----------



## TTC is Fun

Willynilly said:


> TTCisFun -
> 
> how long have you been ttc'ing and how did you meet your dh?
> .

Well, we met in college. But we didn't start dating until about 4 years ago (2 years post college). Ok, so made out once in college, but we were both dating other people, if we are being honest here! 
We have been married for 2 years and 4 months. We decided on my birthday in October of last year (2008) that we would stop preventing pregnancy. I was finishing up grad school and figured if it happened then it happened. 
Earlier this year my sister was diagnosed with a hormonal disorder and was told that the chance of her ever being able to have children was next to never- because they never say never. So, I decided I better get checked out. So this summer I went to regular MD and naturopath and acupuncturist. Regular MD said "oh, you're fine" 
Naturo and acupunt said your liver Qi (chi) is stagnant. Your hormone levels are off. So, I have been working on cleansing my liver and have just put TTC in God's hands. I sort of realized that stressing about it each month was making matters worse.


Long story short
Married 2+ years
Stopped preventing Prego 13 months ago
Does this answer the "required" questions?! :)


----------



## TTC is Fun

Tigger Momma said:


> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?

I really enjoyed that book. I got my whole family to read it. Our couples Bible Study small group is thinking about doing a study on it.
If you haven't read it... I encourage you to do so.

Blue Like Jazz is another good one to read too.


----------



## somedaymama

TTC is Fun - how long have you been getting acupuncture? Have you noticed any differences since you started getting it?

Funny thing, we have been married about the same amount of time (June 2007 for us) and we've also been TTC since October of last year. :D I hope you get your :BFP: soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachelrhin0 said:


> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?
> 
> I have this book. I got it last year when I delivered my daughter Hannah as a stillborn. I never did read it though. I was actually reading Fireproof (another GREAT book). Now that you mentioned it I think I'll start reading it.Click to expand...

Fireproof is awesome! Have you saw the movie? I read the book daily but out of order. I love it and it is so inspirational. I guess Ill have to read Tigger Momma's suggestion too !:hugs:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

mrskcbrown said:


> rachelrhin0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?
> 
> I have this book. I got it last year when I delivered my daughter Hannah as a stillborn. I never did read it though. I was actually reading Fireproof (another GREAT book). Now that you mentioned it I think I'll start reading it.Click to expand...
> 
> Fireproof is awesome! Have you saw the movie? I read the book daily but out of order. I love it and it is so inspirational. I guess Ill have to read Tigger Momma's suggestion too !:hugs:Click to expand...

i saw the movie and cried through the whole thing! i didnt realize there is a book!! guess im off to the book store now haha


----------



## groovygrl

Hi! I would love to join you in sharing this crazy,wonderful, frustrating, journey!:wacko:

I am 40 and I haven't got any kids. I met my DH later in life and subsequently starting the family thing on the later side.We have been TTC for about a year. I did not get the support I needed from previous G.P's but I finally found a wonderful and supportive GP, who also happens to be a GYN (and just had babies via IVF last year.)

I will persue extensive testing following this cycle -having Progesterone level checked in 4 days time. Depending on testing results and Dr.s advice, I would like to take the next step in assisted conception. Perhaps Clomid? I have to wait approx 7-8 days before I can take preg test. My DH and I were at beach house for a week this month during crucial baby making time so I'm hoping we've nailed it!:blush: But this wait makes me mental and the BFN makes me so sad.

My prayers have been probably been very similar to yours but lately it's been more about giving me the grace and ease to manage the 2WW. Every little pinch, twinge, tummy upset, breast change has my full attention! If I feel nausious maybe it's because I just ate 4 peanut butter and jam sandwiches:dohh:

Thanks for your support and prayers -honoured to include you in mine! anyone on or around day 16? Wanna join me on the wait?:hugs:

xo


----------



## Tigger Momma

TTC is Fun said:


> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?
> 
> I really enjoyed that book. I got my whole family to read it. Our couples Bible Study small group is thinking about doing a study on it.
> If you haven't read it... I encourage you to do so.
> 
> Blue Like Jazz is another good one to read too.Click to expand...


That book is mind boggling.......Hey interesting thought just popped up, would you ladies come to a group that had bible study on here......Just asking.....That book answers sooo many questions and alot of the answers can relate to fertility.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome groovygrl! I'm so glad you have found a good doctor. I think that a supportive doctor is really important when you need some fertility help. 

I love PBJs! My husband thinks I eat too many of them. :haha: I know what you mean though about thinking everything is a symptom. I had a weird moment of nausea yesterday, something that never happens to me, and I couldn't help but hope even though I don't think I've ovulated this month. It's all part of TTC!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:I knew it would be a fantastic idea to come here! Sooo nice to have support!

My DH is a star but he can't understand this stuff the way other women going through the same thing can! I don't let him in on all the twinges and funny tummy signals 'cus there's no need to take him on the crazy train along with me! One of us has to stay level!:wacko:

Yaaay for PBJ's! 

P.S. how do you get the faith banner on your messages. and the other things like cute pic's and calendar timeline bits? If it's too complicated to explain, not to worry. Just still tryin to navigate this site.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

It is nice to have women to talk to! My DH is either confused or too hopeful at everything I tell him. Of course he's the best partner in this journey, but it is so nice to talk gory details with people who are in the same place. 

To get the faith banner, right click on the banner and save it to your computer. You then need to upload it to photobucket because you can only post pictures from a link. (At least that's all I've been able to figure out.) I didn't have a photobucket account before, it only took a couple minutes to set up. Photobucket will then give you a weblink for the photo.

Do you know how to access your signature? If not here it is: go to "user cp" at the top of the page. Then click on edit signature, insert picture, and put in the link from photobucket. 

Hope that works for you. For the tickers (timeline things), they come from outside sites that also give you links for them to put in your signature. You can just google to find a ticker that fits you best. :)


----------



## somedaymama

Tigger Momma said:


> That book is mind boggling.......Hey interesting thought just popped up, would you ladies come to a group that had bible study on here......Just asking.....That book answers sooo many questions and alot of the answers can relate to fertility.

I would go for that! I miss going to a Bible study...my silly college student friends have theirs at 9:30p.m. and I am just too tired to go!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Groovygrl! :wave: Welcome!!! We are happy to have you! :friends:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! Welcome Groovygrla and PBJ's are the greatest! I've been reading on here daily, just no time to post. I am glad to see that everyone is doing so well!! 

I would love to join a group bible study on here!! :thumbup:

How was everyone's weekend????

Mine was great, had a 3 day weekend off of work and only 3 days of work this week. . . then food and family!! Yay!! 

Have a question/concern. . . and it does involve a little TMI, but I need some other opinions. Here's the deal, my period is usually 4-6 days start to finish, but I am now on day 8 and still spotting. Should I be concerned yet?? Just give it more time???:shrug: 

Hope you all have a great Monday! Still keeping you all in my prayers!!


----------



## somedaymama

Sometimes mine are long too--they're usually 4-5 days, but for instance, last month's was a full 7 days. I'm not an expert of course, but from what I've read, it's usually caused by stress or weight gain, but if it goes past 8 days you should probably call you ob/gyn and ask them, just to be safe. :hugs: Hope it goes away soon so you can get ready to ovulate! :haha:


----------



## Tigger Momma

Right now I am so excited spiritually wise that I can hear tambourines going off in my head. Its like this whole infertility thing is starting to make sense to me. If you are lost I just got finished reading th shack and its truly opened my eyes and I think everyone should read it. The book is fiction but at the end of the book, you take it how you like. Of course you can see how I took it:) 

Here are all the things I learned and hopefully it will inspire others or atleast be something interesting to read.

I learned that I did not cause this and it is not my fault but since I am in the position I am in, I can USE it as an opportunity to let god shine through me.

I have prayed ALOT on the issue and if my desire has not come to pass, there is a reason even though I don't understand it SO I HAVE TO STOP TRYING. The answer may reveal itself later but for the time being constant questioning can lead to a lack of faith. I need to trust god

God does not cause evil or bad things to happen because he is true and complete love. But when something evil or bad happens, god uses WHATEVER it is to his good and perfect purpose. He does not NEED these bad things to happen for his purpose but he uses them.


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom,

If its just spotting i wouldn't worry about it! I would be worried if it persists, like somedaymama says, but since its just spotting im sure everything is fine. My guess would be that its just residual from AF :shrug:. And i know if you put spotting down as a symptom on FF, it doesn't count it as your period. Your flow has to be light, medium, or heavy in order for it to "count" as the :witch: Im sure everything is fine, but i will say a prayer for you tonight anyways :friends:

Please pray for my DH. He will be talking to someone from Liberty Mutual about a possible position there...and i REALLY want him to take this job!!! eek! LOL 

So glad to see that God's grace has been upon you ladies recently. I love Jesus! Love this group, and I just praise God that you ladies our with me during this TTC experience. Blessings for you all. Prayers for all of your requests :friends:


----------



## rachelrhin0

mrskcbrown said:


> rachelrhin0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger Momma said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone read The shack by WM. Paul Young??? A faith changing book"?
> 
> I have this book. I got it last year when I delivered my daughter Hannah as a stillborn. I never did read it though. I was actually reading Fireproof (another GREAT book). Now that you mentioned it I think I'll start reading it.Click to expand...
> 
> Fireproof is awesome! Have you saw the movie? I read the book daily but out of order. I love it and it is so inspirational. I guess Ill have to read Tigger Momma's suggestion too !:hugs:Click to expand...

I read the book before watching the movie. The movie was ok, I liked the book better. For our weddingmy little brother bought is the Love Dare book. I've read it too.


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello all! Welcome Groovygrla and PBJ's are the greatest! I've been reading on here daily, just no time to post. I am glad to see that everyone is doing so well!!
> 
> I would love to join a group bible study on here!! :thumbup:
> 
> How was everyone's weekend????
> 
> Mine was great, had a 3 day weekend off of work and only 3 days of work this week. . . then food and family!! Yay!!
> 
> Have a question/concern. . . and it does involve a little TMI, but I need some other opinions. Here's the deal, my period is usually 4-6 days start to finish, but I am now on day 8 and still spotting. Should I be concerned yet?? Just give it more time???:shrug:
> 
> Hope you all have a great Monday! Still keeping you all in my prayers!!

i think your ok right now. once when i was 16 i had a period that lasted a full month.


----------



## Guppy051708

WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:

_BACKGROUND:_
I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.

So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.

Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!" 

I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.

Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## rachelrhin0

Guppy051708 said:


> WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:
> 
> _BACKGROUND:_
> I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.
> 
> So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.
> 
> Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!"
> 
> I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.
> 
> Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!


I'm crying reading that! I want you to know I have lifted you up in prayer!


----------



## rachelrhin0

I heard this song on the radio for the 1st time today. It really hit home with me. I though you all might like to hear it. It's a song about faith and trusting God.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/kQp75TsnpSA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/kQp75TsnpSA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Guppy051708 said:


> WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:
> 
> _BACKGROUND:_
> I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.
> 
> So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.
> 
> Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!"
> 
> I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.
> 
> Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!

praise him! he is so good! you will have your baby guppy, im sure of it!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

beautiful song rachel! 

here is mark schultz new song "what it means to be loved" (warning this may hit a nerve with some people)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqju_s7cJTo&feature=related


----------



## Momof2kiddos

beautiful song rachel! 

here is mark schultz new song "what it means to be loved" (warning this may hit a nerve with some people)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqju_s7cJTo&feature=related


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:
> 
> _BACKGROUND:_
> I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.
> 
> So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.
> 
> Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!"
> 
> I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.
> 
> Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!

I'm so happy you post this here!!

I love to read praise reports like this one. Where people are getting healed and they prayers are getting answersed!! And that give me more faith to believed that God is no respect of persons!! I just love it!!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Guppy051708 said:


> WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:
> 
> _BACKGROUND:_
> I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.
> 
> So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.
> 
> Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!"
> 
> I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.
> 
> Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!

Oooh, you gave me goose bumps!!! That is so exciting to hear!!! Praise Him! I can't wait for you to get your promised BFP!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

rachelrhin0 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> WOW! Ladies I have to tell you a God story!!!! :happydance:
> 
> _BACKGROUND:_
> I have had reoccurrent UTIs for the past 10 months (3 diagnosed and treated and probably 5, unofficially). Well when I MC I also found out that I had yet another UTI. Once i finished the meds for that, I was retested for Lactoballius (the bacteria that causes UTIs) and it can back negative, HOWEVER, white blood cell counts were still very high (insinuating, yet another UTI would be on its way). So my husband and I have been in deep prayer over this. Not only did we loose our sweet baby, but was thinking that the UTI had something to do with it. And that my body just isn't healing right...but recently we have been giving these things up to God and believing that I am healed.
> 
> So enough on the background, here's the God story. Just now, I had the 700 Club on (a Christian TV show). Now, i usually NEVER watch this show, but for some reason i did today. The first thing that happend: A couple talked about how they werent able to get pregnant for a couple of years. Doctors said it wouldn't be possible naturally. The couple kept believeing, and sure enough they had a :bfp: HPT the day after the 700 Club prayed for a couple to have a baby. I had faith before this that the good Lord would give us a baby, and now I know that for sure.
> 
> Secondly, the show was coming to an end. They even said, there is only one minute left for prayer but lets go ahead and pray. As the end of the praying came, the woman on the show said "wait a minute! God is telling me to pray for some who has had problems with their Urinary Tract and getting infections and UTIs. The Lord wants you to know that He is working in your body right now and getting rid of this. He is healing you!"
> 
> I was so in awe, the tears slipped down my checks. I am still tearful over this! Wow! I cannot believe what had just happend. Praise God.
> 
> Thank you God for giving me faith, and for showing me that I WILL have a baby and that you have healed me of my UTIs. PRAISE JESUS!
> 
> 
> I'm crying reading that! I want you to know I have lifted you up in prayer!Click to expand...

That is so awesome and yes you are healed. The DRs think in their wisdom that they know all but they dont know that we know a Man that nothing is too hard for. Nothing!! The DR told me that me and my DH will have a hard time getting BFP due to his low morphology (not non-existent). My DH left there defeated, but I had to remind him of Gods promises and then we found out when we left that there are lots of people who get BFPs with low morphology and that it takes more than one test to rule you out. Now mind you we have only had one test. The DR has not requested to retest him, so we believe in faith that we will get our BFP and soon. Also I have had irregular cycles due to PCOS and for the past 3 months they have been like clock work, so I too know God is healing. 
That was divine intervention and Im so happy that God led you to that station!!!! Now go on girl and get that BFP, and tell us all about it!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww, you ladies are soo sweet! I love you all very much. :hug:
and better than my knowing that the Lord has healed me and has promised me this sweet baby...he has done the same for all of you! God keeps His promises. And you all have that too :yipee:
_*
"Delight yourself in the LORD, and he will give you the desires of your heart." *_ ~ Psalm 37:4

I cant wait to hear about all of your :bfp: too because they will be coming soon! I just know it! :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

great story, Guppy...great verse too! :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

steph that is amazing. I am in awe :) Praise the Lord!

Im sorry i havent been around girls, my laptop has been on the blink! it seems to be working okay-ish for now so here i am! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!

I am 9dpo and starting to get symptoms. That doesnt mean a lot, i know, but i cant help but get excited :)


----------



## Guppy051708

yay! Im excited for you Im_mi!!!


----------



## J_K_L

Ladies....such an inspirational posting day! Thanks so much for the great messages. This thanksgiving I am truly thankful for the women on this thread and the support you share just in being here each day. Thank you!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - thx soooo much for that verse. really lifted me up today. And reallyyyyy glad my temping experiences could help you. bless you, friend.


----------



## Willynilly

ok - just caught up on reading what I've missed. 

yes! to the bible study! Thank u for the songs - amazing. Guppy - wow- i am crying too - unbelievable - yet believable - cuz that's how awesome he is.

When my Grandpa had a malignant brain tumor back in 2002 (he was just 63), we were all sitting around watching the 700 club with him one night. They prayed directly to him at the end - I mean DIRECTLY. they described the tumor size, location, and much much more. They prayed for God's healing but also for comfort for him and our family if it was God's time to bring him home. He went to be with Christ just a month later - but I will never forget weeping and watching that 700 club - knowing God was using people to speak to me and my family. He is so good. All the time.

PBJ's are the bomb diggity! welcome!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt.....

I see we "O" at the same time. In 6 days how cool! LOL. Although your cycles are shorter than mine so you will be testing a few days sooner. I have a 34 day cycle so I wont be testing until Dec. 14. But thats so cool, to have an "O" buddy LOL!!


----------



## im_mi

Girls.... i can hardly believe this but i got my :bfp: this morning!! Im pregnant!!! Praise Him!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats im_mi!!!! :happydance: That's awesome news!! Yay! I'm sooo happy for you.


----------



## somedaymama

im_mi's BFP post didn't deserve any AF in it, so I'm posting this separately. :)

The :witch: finally showed up this morning. It was a little sad, of course, but more of a relief because last cycle was so long--48 days!! I am praying specifically that I ovulate this cycle, and that it happens sooner rather than later--a "normal" CD14 ovulation would be a miracle! Please pray along with me if you would. :friends:


----------



## Willynilly

IMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII! Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And you got your Christmas BFP! Soooo happy for you! 

Details please - how are you telling your dh? did you already?

Someday - sorry for AF but yes - praying for an awesome ovulatory cycle with amazing charting results and a BFP to top it all off.


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> Girls.... i can hardly believe this but i got my :bfp: this morning!! Im pregnant!!! Praise Him!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I saw your post in the "December testing" thread and it had the ticker!!! I said oh my gosh, she is :bfp:. I am SO happy for you. I am so anticipating my BFP next month now. How long had you been trying? I hope you have a sticky bean!!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

CONGRATULATIONS Im_mi!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:!!!!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Someday - sorry for AF but yes - praying for an awesome ovulatory cycle with amazing charting results and a BFP to top it all off.

Thanks. :hugs:

One weird thing that I forgot to mention this morning: I put my temp into fertility friend, and it gave me a message saying my temp was abnormally low if I was giving it a Fahrenheit temperature. It was 97.23...low I know, but not super low for me. I've never had them give me that message before. :shrug: I really need to get a new thermometer. Does anyone know if I can buy a glass basal body thermometer in a store like Walgreens or something like that? I hate buying things online.


----------



## 2016

Hi girls...
My relationship with God has had its ups and downs...we have not been on speaking terms for a while. I was angry with him about my ectopic and some other stuff going on in my life. Fortunately I have found my way back and it has given me such peace. I thought I would share some of my favourite scriptures/verses with you.

*Though the fig tree may not blossom,
Nor fruit be on the vines;
Though the labour of the olive may fail,
And the fields yield no food;
Though the flock may be cut off from the fold,
And there be no herd in the stalls -
Yet I will rejoice in the Lord,
I will joy in the God of my salvation.
~Habakkuk 3:17-18*

Another made up verse I like is:
*
Let Go and Let God

Like children bring their toys with tears for us to mend,
I brough my broken dreams to God because I is my friend.
But instead of leaving him in peace to work alone,
I stayed behind and tried to help with ways which were my own.
Eventually I snatched them back and said
"How could you be so slow???"
He said "My child, what could I do...you never did let go!"*

God bless you all on your journeys...:kiss:


----------



## im_mi

Thank you guys so much for your congrats! mrskcbrown, we had been trying for two cycles, same as with our first. So i really do feel incredibly blessed, i know how lucky we are.

I will be praying so hard for all of you girls. *sprinkles everyone in :dust: *

2016, its lovely to see you in here! how have you been? i love those verses you posted, especially the second one.


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> Thank you guys so much for your congrats! mrskcbrown, we had been trying for two cycles, same as with our first. So i really do feel incredibly blessed, i know how lucky we are.
> 
> I will be praying so hard for all of you girls. *sprinkles everyone in :dust: *
> 
> 2016, its lovely to see you in here! how have you been? i love those verses you posted, especially the second one.

Wow, that is so exciting. Two cycles is awesome, and yes you have been truly blessed. Thanks for your prayers and hopefully this cycle is mines as well. :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congrats im_mi!!!!! Wooo Hoooo!!!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt.....
> 
> I see we "O" at the same time. In 6 days how cool! LOL. Although your cycles are shorter than mine so you will be testing a few days sooner. I have a 34 day cycle so I wont be testing until Dec. 14. But thats so cool, to have an "O" buddy LOL!!

Mrskcbrown,

I didn't see this until now! I'm sorry. Yes we do "O" at the same time. Yes i'm a TTC and "O" buddy LOL. Just enjoying my week!


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im_mi said:


> Girls.... i can hardly believe this but i got my :bfp: this morning!! Im pregnant!!! Praise Him!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

YAY!!! we have such a wonderful God!! im_mi thats soooo great!!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## 2016

im_mi - Hi! I think I congratulated you on the Cerazette Casualties and your announcement thread....I am so so happy for you. It gives me hope.

I am doing much better now. Managed to get myself into a pit of despair and God has lifted me out!


----------



## Aster

Hi there! :flower:

Can I join your group? I am TTC my first and am on my 4th cycle. (although it feels like the 40th! :roll:) My DH and I have been married for 15 months and I came off the pill in July. I am a christian and had a beautiful church wedding in his family church which was so special to us both. We have both been brought up as a christian but my faith is definately stronger than his! :winkwink: 
I was so pleased to come across this thread as have been praying alot recently and feeling frustrated that it hasn't happened yet (i know it is only early days) I am 26 and my husband is 27 so we do have time on our side but i just want it now!!! :baby: 

I read through the first 10 pages of posts but then I realised that there were 45 pages!! You girls yak alot!! We will get on well! :winkwink::hugs: 

Sending huge hugs out to you all and :dust: for all of us still trying, I read in an earlier post some one who shares my new philiosphy.. 'Let go and Let God' 

I pray for us all and send love out to us sisters. :kiss::kiss:

Aster xxxxx

P.s my favourites...

Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future."

Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.
Romans 12:12


----------



## im_mi

just thought id better let you all know that i lost my baby this morning. I am completely and utterly heartbroken.

:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im_mi, i am soo so so terribly sorry for your loss :hug: 
If you need ANYTHING, anything at all, let me know. We are here for you! XoXo


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello Aster! :wave:

Glad you could join us! Have a great day!


----------



## Willynilly

Oh Immi. I'm so sorry. I'm here if you need to talk to.

Lord, please wrap your arms around my sister, Immi and her husband, today. We do not understand why this stuff happens, but we know that with You we have strength to make it through the tough and impossible times. Heal her wounds. Prepare her body to receive a child in your perfect timing. Thank you for always being here for us.


----------



## im_mi

thank you girls so much for your support. Willy, that prayer is lovely. thank you. <3


----------



## somedaymama

Immi, I am so sorry. :cry: I am praying that God comforts you and gives you strength to get through the day. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Aster and 2016, welcome! I'm glad to have you here. :flower:

Aster, Jeremiah 29:11 is one of my favorite verses! It is such an inspiring promise. Oh, and you don't need to bother reading all the pages--you can just pick up here. :)


----------



## 2016

That is a lovely prayer for im_mi willynilly...amen.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Aster said:


> Hi there! :flower:
> 
> Can I join your group? I am TTC my first and am on my 4th cycle. (although it feels like the 40th! :roll:) My DH and I have been married for 15 months and I came off the pill in July. I am a christian and had a beautiful church wedding in his family church which was so special to us both. We have both been brought up as a christian but my faith is definately stronger than his! :winkwink:
> I was so pleased to come across this thread as have been praying alot recently and feeling frustrated that it hasn't happened yet (i know it is only early days) I am 26 and my husband is 27 so we do have time on our side but i just want it now!!! :baby:
> 
> I read through the first 10 pages of posts but then I realised that there were 45 pages!! You girls yak alot!! We will get on well! :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Sending huge hugs out to you all and :dust: for all of us still trying, I read in an earlier post some one who shares my new philiosphy.. 'Let go and Let God'
> 
> I pray for us all and send love out to us sisters. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Aster xxxxx
> 
> P.s my favourites...
> 
> Jeremiah 29:11 - "For I know the plans that I have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a hope and a future."
> 
> Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.
> Romans 12:12

Aster

Hello welcome. It's nice to see you here. That's my everyday words, Let Go and Let God! Because i had to learn the hard way to put all my TRUST and everything to him! And that includeds my TTC.

Jer 29:11 is one of my favorites and Romans 12:12 

I'll pray for your happiness as well..

:flower:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

im_mi said:


> just thought id better let you all know that i lost my baby this morning. I am completely and utterly heartbroken.
> 
> :cry:

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::cry: My dear i'm sorry :hugs: I was so excited in your last post on the bfp side. God will help you though this. I pray that you will have another bfp later on. You derserve the best! Even though i never met you in person.


----------



## Aster

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies! :hugs:

I neeeeed a coffee this morning and feel very naughty but I guess one wont hurt! :coffee: 

My verse for today (as I am giving thanks for my friends today - even though we don't celebrate thanksgiving in the UK :winkwink:) 

''Two are better than one, because they have a good reward for their labour. For if they fall, one will lift up his companion. But woe to him who is alone when he falls for he has no one to help him up.''
Ecclesiastes 4:9-10

Huge hugs and dust to all :dust: 

Aster xx


----------



## somedaymama

great verse, Aster! It is so nice to have a companion to lift each other up. :)

Today is Thanksgiving, it is a wonderful day with family. It is also a little bit sad because one year ago on Thanksgiving was the first time we told anyone we were TTC. My sister figured it when we were talking about me "someday" having a baby. I thought for sure I'd at least be pregnant one year later, but I guess it wasn't meant to be...

This period is weird. I had one mildly heavy day, yesterday was light (I couldn't even use my light-days tampons) and today is basically just spotting. hmm. I guess it's the effect of not ovulating.


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> just thought id better let you all know that i lost my baby this morning. I am completely and utterly heartbroken.
> 
> :cry:

Im so sorry to hear about this. I know God can heal anything!!! Did you test early prior to AF being due? Sometimes they say that it is a chemical pregnancy if you test before AF is due. I too had this happen before to me, and that is why I asked. I know that God will indeed bless you again because he is faithful to His Promises!!:hugs:


----------



## 2016

I am thankful that God helped me be truly happy for my best friends BFP. Last time she got one it was just after my ectopic surgery and I was happy but I felt jealous too, like it was a slap in the face. This time all I feel is hope and peace and joy for her :dance:
If feels so good not to be on this journery alone anymore!


----------



## Guppy051708

2016 said:


> if feels so good not to be on this journery alone anymore!


Amen!


----------



## im_mi

mrskcbrown, yes i tested at 9dpo and started bleeding the following morning. i did a test too with fmu as soon as i saw the blood and it was still positive but barely there :( im sorry you have had a chemical pregnancy too. it sucks.


----------



## Aster

Sorry it was a sad day too somedaymamma, sending you big hugs. :hugs: 

Immi - it must be so hard, i am wishing you loads of strength and positivity. xxx

I had a late night last night as we had to go to a meet and greet event for some 'fans'! :winkwink: So am tired this morning, not really sure how to feel about this month, i have been praying alot and desperately want to tell all our family (which is all together for the first time) at christmas... I just know I will be gutted if this isn't the month. :cry: I know I am doing everything right by the book, so why isn't it happening!!!! 
Anyway, got to stay positive, it will happen this month... it WILL!!! 
Its so good to have you girls to chat to... :kiss::kiss:

Aster xxx

P.s my verse of the day (Sooooo fitting!!) 

Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God.  Philippians 4:6


----------



## Momof2kiddos

im_mi said:


> just thought id better let you all know that i lost my baby this morning. I am completely and utterly heartbroken.
> 
> :cry:

oh im_mi :hugs: i just saw this post as i have been MIA doing some family things for thanksgiving but i just wanted to take the time to give you a :hugs: and let you know im praying for you.


----------



## cheerios

Hello! May I join this thread too? I was recommended here by somedaymama. Thanks a lot! Awesome thread you have here!!!! :)

Well, I´m Priscilla and I haven´t officially TTC yet. My hubby and I have been NTNP for a few months, but zero cycles, since my period decided to do a disappearing act. But it has finally decided to come back after I started some thyroid medication - have an underactive thyroid. So yeah, I´m hoping that my cycles will go back to normal again. 

I don´t know if we´d TTC, as in taking temperatures and all. My doc recommended Clomid since I have mild PCOS. So I guess we´d continue with NTNP and see if my periods regulate itself first.... :) 

Great to see some Christian ladies out there.....

im_mi -- I´m sooo sorry to read about your loss. Dear Lord, I bless Im-Mi. I pray that you´d cover her with your peace that overcomes all her grief. Help her feel your tangible presence that you are sooo close to her and you feel all the emotions that she is going through. May you be more than sufficient for her during this time. Carry her through I pray to higher and greener grounds I pray. In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome cheerios! :hi:

So glad to see you hear :friends:
Also glad that everything is getting straightened out with that thyroid! Isn't it great that "we are healed"?? xx


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios said:


> Hello! May I join this thread too? I was recommended here by somedaymama. Thanks a lot! Awesome thread you have here!!!! :)
> 
> Well, I´m Priscilla and I haven´t officially TTC yet. My hubby and I have been NTNP for a few months, but zero cycles, since my period decided to do a disappearing act. But it has finally decided to come back after I started some thyroid medication - have an underactive thyroid. So yeah, I´m hoping that my cycles will go back to normal again.
> 
> I don´t know if we´d TTC, as in taking temperatures and all. My doc recommended Clomid since I have mild PCOS. So I guess we´d continue with NTNP and see if my periods regulate itself first.... :)
> 
> Great to see some Christian ladies out there.....

Welcome cheerios!! :wave: Glad to have you!

I hope the thyroid issue helps with your long cycles. My doctor mentioned that thyroid problems can cause irregular cycles--it's one of the things they are going to test me for since I have a family history of thyroid problems. It would be great if that would bring you back to normal without too much other work. TTC should be a good time, not stressful. (As much as I forget this sometimes.) :winkwink:

I love the name Priscilla, btw. It's one of my best friends' names. :flower:


----------



## Willynilly

I ovulated again! four days ago - bd was not well-planned due to biz trips and the like. BUT I am thanking God that I ov'd yet another month - things are looking good. I think I will be the OV Watch for next cycle b/c I am tired of trying to figure out when the good days are and then missing them completely. :) Anyone else doing the OV Watch? I am terrible at ov strips. Cant' remember to do them for the life of me.


----------



## J_K_L

im_mi,

Thinking of you during this time and confident that next month is yours! 





im_mi said:


> mrskcbrown, yes i tested at 9dpo and started bleeding the following morning. i did a test too with fmu as soon as i saw the blood and it was still positive but barely there :( im sorry you have had a chemical pregnancy too. it sucks.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies!
Do you remember how i shared with you about the UTI and all of my prayers and the 700 Club? Well, for about the past week I have been getting VERY cloudy urine off and on (a big sign for me. I've had so many now that I dont really feel pain, i just notice those small, but relevant symptoms.) So anyways, I tested at the very end of my last cycle with a home UTI :test: and they came back positive (this was about 3 weeks ago). I did call the doctors and everything but they just referred me to a urologyst (who cant get me in until the end of January), but the point is I have not had medicine for this. So last night, I decide that it would be a good idea for me to take another home UTI :test: (because of my urine and everything). AND...

IT SHOWED UP NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How awesome is that?!?! I love Jesus so much and I feel so blessed beyond compare knowing that our Lord has taken care of this for me! Praise God! :cloud9:


----------



## Vilranda

Hello all! :wave:

Can I join too? :blush:

I saw the banner on some of the posts in different threads I read, and finally found the thread.

I believe that prayer is very uplifting and would like the support of all of you. :thumbup: 

Little bit about me:
I grew up going to church and I have accpected Jesus as my savior. However, I fell out of going to church, and my faith is not as strong as it could be but its there! :thumbup:


----------



## Momof2kiddos

welcome vilranda! glad to have you, and welcome to cheerios also!!:wave:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

hello everyone, my name is Jenna. im not a mommy, nor am i trying to conceive. but i am a chrisitan, would be lovely to chat with some of you if you'll have me :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly--yay for ovulating!! :happydance:

Vilranda and JennaBear, welcome!! :wave: glad to have you here!!:thumbup:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

thank you for the welcome! i hope you get your bfp for chrsitmas somedaymama!


----------



## cheerios

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome cheerios! :hi:
> 
> So glad to see you hear :friends:
> Also glad that everything is getting straightened out with that thyroid! Isn't it great that "we are healed"?? xx

Hi Guppy051708
Thanks for your welcome! I popped by your journal for a while. Great that you got cured of your UTI without any medication even! Wow.... Yeah, I´m still on thyroid medication, not sure if I can stop, but will go to the endocrinologist before changing any medication.


----------



## cheerios

Willynilly said:


> I ovulated again! four days ago - bd was not well-planned due to biz trips and the like. BUT I am thanking God that I ov'd yet another month - things are looking good. I think I will be the OV Watch for next cycle b/c I am tired of trying to figure out when the good days are and then missing them completely. :) Anyone else doing the OV Watch? I am terrible at ov strips. Cant' remember to do them for the life of me.

Hi Willynilly, what is OV watch??? Does it work for PCOS women?


----------



## Mama4

Just poppin by to say hello to everyone...been a while since ive posted on this thread! Been so busy at work and at home - but hope everyone is well and on their way to a wonderful BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks cheerios!

I am confident that you will be healed with your thyroid very soon, whether it be with meds or not! I had an under active thyroid for 6-7 years. Spent so many years praying about it and wanting to be off meds. FINALLY i had normal levels without meds for the past 2 years now. Glad to hear that you have found something to help :yipee: And its easily fixed too. Just pop a pill, and wala! So happy for you hun! =]

And thanks for reading my journal :thumbup:


----------



## im_mi

steph thats amazing!! He is so good!

thank you all SO MUCH for your prayers and love and kindness, it means so much to me.

I am feeling a lot better than i was. Very self destructive though, i am trying hard to keep a handle on it and the Lord is helping me, of course. Its in my nature to immediately self destruct when something goes wrong like this but my gorgeous little man Jack and my fledgeling relationship with God is just a huge tower of strength for me.

Lord, please forgive me for i have sinned in my thoughts and deeds. I am sorry that i have been tempted and that i have given in to the temptations to do things that hurt myself. The life and the body you have given me are sacred and should be respected as such. I will try harder. Thank you, Lord, for your endless understanding, love and reassuring presence in my life. 

And of course, please shower these wonderful women here, and their families, in your blessings. Amen.


----------



## Vilranda

I guess I just want to share my own personal experiences with God. He has kept me alive since the day I was born. More so then others I guess.

I was born two months early, and was basically kept in an incubator so I could keep breathing. My lungs were underdeveloped. The doctors, I've been told, told my parents that I could live but have serious brain damage, and quite possibly other things that I don't remember (I haven't heard the story in so long I've forgotten). One of my uncles used to tell me that they prayed for me while I was in the hospital. I came out of the hospital two months later, I guess (like I said the details are a little fuzzy), and really I've been fine ever since. I grew up normal, and even excelled in some areas where the doctors thought that I'd have problems.

I guess the next "encounter" that I can remember, would be my senior year of high school. It was the 1st day of finals of the 1st semester of senior year. My dad was driving me to school, and i had fallen asleep without my seat belt on in the front seat. All I remember hearing is a screech of tires and then the feeling of my face hitting the windshield. Yeah, my dad had somehow gotten into a small accident, and because I wasn't wearing my seat belt, I almost went through the windshield. To this day i can remember looking at the cracked glass and seeing how close I came to breaking it all the way through.

The next one would be last year on the way back from our honeymoon. Around this time too. We were driving back from Florida to Michigan after having Thanksgiving with my aunt and uncle. My hubby wanted me to drive so he could sleep forra bit. Cool. We stopped and i got an energy drink, and was doing okay...until... I'm not totally sure what happened. Its like a blacked out/ fell asleep. It was crazy weird, and hasn't happened again since. I spilled my energy drink all over me, and we stopped at a rest area. Cleaned up and my hubby felt better if he drove even though he was tired. We were there no more than 10 mins, maybe...a little longer. Drove a ways down the road about as long as we had stopped, and there was a couple car accident across the highway. I believe we were saved from that car wreck, because I had passed out/fell asleep/whatever.

He's working in our lives ladies! I'm not one to preach, or even really talk about myself. But as I am still trying to go to sleep, I had this nagging feeling of needing to post this on here!

He has a plan girls. Just believe and pray!~

(sorry i guess i kinda hijacked the thread there forra moment.)


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for sharing your story, Vilranda, it's a great day when we realize that we are meant for something more. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

dont apologise for sharing, vilranda! its wonderful to hear stories of God working in everyday life. Isn't He amazing? :)


----------



## Vilranda

Yes He is!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

wow! what wonderful encounters of God vilranda! he is very present in our lives.


----------



## Beans

Wow! I dont know how I found this thread but, I just spent..... a long time reading all 50 pages! 

It really brought me peace to read the thoughts of so many women like myself. My DH and I are on our 2nd month of REALLY ttc. lol what I mean by that is we have been BD'ing for a few years now w/o any.... precautions wanting a baby but, not saying it out loud. If that makes any sense! 

I feel I should point out that when I say second month, I am not counting the six months it took me to get a proper cycle to start trying with. 

(I had very erratic periods, I would skip a month or menstrate for weeks on end. My dr worked me up and found no obvious reason but, my stress was sky high and my diet....poor. I am happy to say that a good diet and soul searching have worked wonders and all of my blood work, OPK results and cm monitoring are pointing in a positive direction!) 

WHOO! I can babble! Anyway, I wanted to say that I am praying for each of you ladies and I know your lives will be blessed further by the Lord.


----------



## im_mi

welcome to the thread, beans! <3 Good luck with TTC, i hope that you are blessed with a little sticky bean sooner rather than later :) 

So i am going to the doctor tomorrow to discuss the recent m/c and other 'down there' issues. I am having quite a few stabbing pains today so i fear i will be sent for a scan of some kind. This month we are not going to TTC actively, more NTNP. i cant promise i wont instigate anything around O time but im going to try to just ignore it and let nature take its course. I want my LP to be of a decent length before falling pregnant again because i couldnt bear to expel another baby because my body let me down.

Just going to try my best to trust in the Lord that he will give me my baby when my body is ready.


----------



## mrskcbrown

xxJennaBearxx said:


> hello everyone, my name is Jenna. im not a mommy, nor am i trying to conceive. but i am a chrisitan, would be lovely to chat with some of you if you'll have me :flower:

Hey Jenna, so glad that you are here. Im also glad to see that you are waiting for marriage! That is such a good thing. Not anything against anyone who isnt married, but it was just refreshing to read your siggy. We would love to have you in our group!


----------



## 2016

Some inspiration for you girlies...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC_lld_vUCY&feature=related

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSw0DdMmXWQ&feature=related


----------



## Guppy051708

Ladies, I just wanted to thank you all for taking the time to pray about my DH's job offers! This afternoon he got a call from Liberty Mutual...and they offered him the position!!!!! :wohoo: I am thrilled! Now, they are offering him a large junk less on salary per year [compared to Freddie Mac], however, I dont see us being happy living in the rush of the Washington, D.C. culture. The benefit package should be in the mail Wednesday, so we will make our final decision then. I can't wait! Looks like we will be moving to Portsmouth, New Hampshire- the seaside town in May! :yipee: 

:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: Have i mentioned how in love with our Lord and Savior I am!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that's awesome!! :happydance:

I don't know much about New Hampshire, but D.C. is a verrrrry expensive place to live. I would expect that the cost of living difference would almost make up for the lower salary with Liberty Mutual.

I'm so happy for you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## J_K_L

Congrats Guppy! I have family in Derry, NH. We've gone into Portsmouth for lunch and shopping. It is so quaint!! 
:thumbup:




somedaymama said:


> Guppy, that's awesome!! :happydance:
> 
> I don't know much about New Hampshire, but D.C. is a verrrrry expensive place to live. I would expect that the cost of living difference would almost make up for the lower salary with Liberty Mutual.
> 
> I'm so happy for you guys! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

J_K_L said:


> Congrats Guppy! I have family in Derry, NH. We've gone into Portsmouth for lunch and shopping. It is so quaint!!
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, that's awesome!! :happydance:
> 
> I don't know much about New Hampshire, but D.C. is a verrrrry expensive place to live. I would expect that the cost of living difference would almost make up for the lower salary with Liberty Mutual.
> 
> I'm so happy for you guys! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks for the comments girls! =]

and I agree. DC is VERY expensive! I really am not convinced we would be happy there. And I believe that God has placed this desire on our heart because that is where He is calling us to go. I know that God has prepared a place for us and I dont think He would put the desire there if it wasnt. 

Love you girls xxx

[P.S] Maybe we could all meet up sometime once we move and get settled in!!! :wohoo: of course, by then we would probably have our babies and they could have play dates :happydance:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

mrskcbrown said:


> xxJennaBearxx said:
> 
> 
> hello everyone, my name is Jenna. im not a mommy, nor am i trying to conceive. but i am a chrisitan, would be lovely to chat with some of you if you'll have me :flower:
> 
> Hey Jenna, so glad that you are here. Im also glad to see that you are waiting for marriage! That is such a good thing. Not anything against anyone who isnt married, but it was just refreshing to read your siggy. We would love to have you in our group!Click to expand...

thank you mrskcbrown! my OH and i want to get married to each other one day and seeing as how we are both virgins and we are both christians we know that God is calling us to wait. so thats what we will be doing. :thumbup:

also ill be praying you and all the other ladies get your bfps!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! It has been a while since I have been on here! I hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving!! Mine was awesome as we had tons of family in town. I just love my family!! 

Welcome to all the new peeps! I am glad to see this group getting larger! :)

Guppy- Praise God! Congrats on the job for your DH! That is so exciting to know that you are in God's perfect will. Yay!!

Well ladies, I ov'd a few days ago, so my DH and I have taken advantage of the holidays.. ... and being home together. . . .now onto the dreaded 2ww. . . Ugh. This has to be my least favorite part of all of this. How about everyone else?? How are things going?? Anyone else in the 2ww?? Dipar. . . I think you and I had about the same cycle. ... i think. .. . 

Well, hope you all are doing great! Love you! and have a great Tuesday!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ick! I hate the 2WW, i think its :evil: LOL
I am waiting to Ov. I really though it was going to happen earlier than CD20 this cycle, but i guess not. At any rate, if my LP has not lengthened at all [due to B6] then I only have a 10 day wait to :test: instead of a 2WW, so i guess that good...but still...ugh just wish it would happen already!

Glad to see you are doing well dear =] 
Well i think i am gonna head for the shower now. G'd night ladies! xxx


----------



## somedaymama

Well, my new glass basal body thermometer came in the mail today. broken. booo! I really wanted to start temping my new cycle soon, but I don't want to switch between thermometers during my cycle. I'm on CD 7, I usually ovulate around day 25-28. Hopefully I can figure out tomorrow what I'm going to do...waiting on an email from customer service.


----------



## groovygrl

Hello my new friends!

Im_mi - I am so very sorry for your loss. I am praying that the lord will gently guide you down a path of grace and ease as you persue healing now.

I went out and bought book 'the shack' .thank you to the ladies who mentioned it here! I loved it and it has truly renewed my faith in God's perfect plan! This is truly a gift on the journey of TTC.

Rdy2bamom- happy belated thanksgiving! I'm glad you had a nice break with family! I missed Canadian Thanksgiving (where I'm originally from) But my DH is sweet enough to roast a chicken and make Thanksgiving a ritual in our home! (Thanksgiving doesn't happen in NZ sadly) Also, I'm almost at the end the 2WW!

I just got my 21 day progesterone test results today and I'm so happy to hear that my levels are 54! Yahoo! Those are pretty good numbers for an old grl (40 years old)

I am at day 24 of 28 day cycle and I have done two HPT's. EXTREMELY faint pink line - so faint that I may be doing that tricky little thing where you want something so bad that... well you know... it's easy to be loopy!

I will sit on my hands and try again in 3 days. here's hoping!

xoxo love and prayers for you all


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl, I hope that EXTREMELY faint line turns into a lovely dark :bfp:!!

:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:thank you somedaymama!

I'm sorry about your thermometer! What a drag!:growlmad:you're clever to stick with your original thermometer until new one arrives for next cycle. Who know's if you'll need a thermometer by then:winkwink:

I'll bought the clearblue test (the one that reads 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant')to try in a few days so that I don't play funny eyeball games with the pink lines:wacko: and run around the house to see what the EXTREMELY faint line looks like in different levels of light against different funature surfaces:dohh:

best of luck:hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

groovygrl- how exciting! :happydance: i just read on another post that digital isnt *as* accurate as the non digital ones, is that true?

also, i love to read, what is the Shack about?


----------



## Willynilly

sorry I never got back to you someday - I got my glass bbt on earlypregnancytest.com or some website similiar to that? I know you already got yours but...oh well. Anyway, I absolutely love it - no more 8,000 loud beeps in the AM while DH is still sleeping! Just make sure you leave it in for a good while - I go about 5 min on mine. My chart is looking good this month - well, for ovulation anyway.

Rdy - praying for you to get your bfp. I hope this 2 ww flies by! I have about 6-7 more days before af. we only bd about two days before ov...so I am not hopeful AT ALL that I have a chance this month. Which makes the month fly by that much quicker...b/c, of course, I'm not really thinking about it.

to answer someone's questions - sorry, I am replying quickly here and don't have time to search the name...the ov watch - check out www.ovwatch.com...it predicts your ov day four days before it happens (pretty exactly)...my friend was ttc for 2 yrs, age 38 and got the watch and got pregnant the first cycle on it. I think I will hold out til Jan if nothing happens in next cycle. Don't really have the extra cash right now. and, I believe, it is only sold in US...possibly Canada too?

Guppy - yes! the east coast, baby! nothing is better than living here...in my opinion anyway! I would love to get together for a play date with our several babies (by then)! :)


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl, be sure to let us know how the digi turns out!!



Willynilly said:


> sorry I never got back to you someday - I got my glass bbt on earlypregnancytest.com or some website similiar to that? I know you already got yours but...oh well. Anyway, I absolutely love it - no more 8,000 loud beeps in the AM while DH is still sleeping! Just make sure you leave it in for a good while - I go about 5 min on mine. My chart is looking good this month - well, for ovulation anyway.

I got mine from amazon, but I think it came from Early Pregnancy Tests. I'm hoping they get back to me quickly! I'm glad to know that you like yours.



xxJennaBearxx said:


> groovygrl- how exciting! :happydance: i just read on another post that digital isnt *as* accurate as the non digital ones, is that true?

The digis test for a higher concentration of hcg--I think 50 mlu versus 20-25 mlu for the FRER. They don't require human interpretation of the lines, and I think that's why they have a higher hcg requirement.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Ick! I hate the 2WW, i think its :evil: LOL
> I am waiting to Ov. I really though it was going to happen earlier than CD20 this cycle, but i guess not. At any rate, if my LP has not lengthened at all [due to B6] then I only have a 10 day wait to :test: instead of a 2WW, so i guess that good...but still...ugh just wish it would happen already!
> 
> Glad to see you are doing well dear =]
> Well i think i am gonna head for the shower now. G'd night ladies! xxx

I too am in the 2WW. I actually started my 2WW on saturday because I "o'd" on either thursday or friday. I :sex: thursday, friday and sunday, so I hope that did the trick. Im trying my darndest not to symptom spot or test early. My test date is Dec. 14 and I'm sticking to that, LOL.....(I hope)! GL to you and everyone!:happydance::dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

groovygrl said:


> run around the house to see what the EXTREMELY faint line looks like in different levels of light against different funature surfaces:dohh:

Haha. I do that right now with my OPKs :rofl:

WillyNilly, what part of NY are you from? I am "east coast" but not as east coast as you! I live in Central Pennsylvania right now. But i am so excited to move to a seaside town! I cannot wait!!!! :yipee:

And ladies, I dont want this to sound bad but i want to tell you all something.

You how I MCed and all? And how i said that I believed that God was NOT the one who caused the MC but that He would bring goodness to all of this? Well, ironically enough, this job with Liberty Mutual that the DH is taking...he would never have had the opportunity to take if I never MCed. Now i dont want that to sound mean, i dont mean it that way. My point is that my due date was May 26th, which also would have been his start date. So after his 1st [phone] interview with Liberty. They ddin't pursue him because of not being available because of the labor & delivery. Well, after we MCed he called them back told them what happened, and now here we are! Moving to Portsmouth so that he can take a job with Liberty Mutual!
So, in a way God did bring goodness out of something evil that Satan caused. :flower: I love our Lord! :cloud9:


----------



## groovygrl

:laugh2:
oh yikes! jennabear read somewhere that digital preg test not as accurate?:wacko:

does anyone have any thoughts or ideas, suggestions on this? I am happy to go buy another - more reliable test but...just spending so much money on these things, you know?

and...jenna to give you a brief synopsis of book 'the shack' Basically, guy suffers a terrible family tragedy which leads him to a very beautiful couple of days spent with God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit. The dialogue that these four characters in the book share is so powerfull and funny and sad and beautiful. In my mind it makes relationship with God and understanding of the Trinity very real for today and now. It takes what we read and study in the bible and transports it to your favorite cabin at the lake in the year 2009. It impacted my realtionship with God in a very lovely way! I picture Queen Latifah - don't think God minds- Ha! (you'll get what I mean when you read) Take it out of the library or buy it, i don't believe you'll be disapointed. 

Mrs. KC - Good for you for sticking to a testing date. I know it's so hard to sit on your hands and wait. I promised myself that I wouldn't symptom check this month but I caught myself prodding my boobs in public:dohh: to check if they're still sore - tenderness and soreness disappear the day or two before I get:witch: The trick is to keep busy, busy, busy. my trick today is to keep checking my undies, let's hope I don't do that in public!:laugh2:

Lot's of love and prayers and Christmas baby:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

groovygrl said:


> :laugh2:
> oh yikes! jennabear read somewhere that digital preg test not as accurate?:wacko:
> 
> does anyone have any thoughts or ideas, suggestions on this? I am happy to go buy another - more reliable test but...just spending so much money on these things, you know?

Well, I purchased the internet cheapies, you know, the ones that are "supposed" to detect pregnancy at 7-10DPO? Well, that was crap! LOL [sorry if anyone else got em to work but i couldn't]. Anyways, I started testing with the internet cheapies at 7 DPO and kept doing so until 14 DPO. It NEVER picked up hCG until 14DPO. Here's the twist. Luckily, I decided to use the Clear Blue-Digital HPT at 10DPO and I got my :bfp:! So, in my experience, i would say it was wonderful! and the digi worked great...now i despise though internet cheapies.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Thanks Guppy! I'll stick with this for now then.

I will give it a go maybe tomorrow and again on Fri. (sorry to be confusing, I'm in NZ and a day ahead of you:wacko:)
i have never used these tests before and the info sheet in the box says that you can test on the day your period is due. I'm not due till Fri.

I'm so sorry for your loss Guppy! I am thrilled to hear you get to live by the sea and that your DH got a fantastic job! :thumbup:It's so hard to put it all in God's hands sometimes but... he really did take something very sad and use it to manifest something really great! 

Have a lovely day everyone! I'm off to make a big pot of soup! YUMMY

xo


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your sound words of encouragement groovygrl! Prayers for you! I hope you get your :bfp: tomorrow (well whenever you wake up next time :haha:...time zone difference :wacko:)


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, I am so glad there is good to be found in your m/c. :) God is good!

groovygrl, praying you get your BFP in the morning! Make sure to let us know!! How many dpo will you be? I don't know if you saw my other post about the digital tests, but they test for a higher concentration of hcg than some regular tests...so if you get a negative don't give up hope!! I did get a :bfp: on a digital when my lines were extremely faint on regular tests. ooooh I so hope you get a :bfp:!!!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

groovygrl said:


> :laugh2:
> oh yikes! jennabear read somewhere that digital preg test not as accurate?:wacko:
> 
> does anyone have any thoughts or ideas, suggestions on this? I am happy to go buy another - more reliable test but...just spending so much money on these things, you know?
> 
> and...jenna to give you a brief synopsis of book 'the shack' Basically, guy suffers a terrible family tragedy which leads him to a very beautiful couple of days spent with God, Jesus and the Holy Spirit. The dialogue that these four characters in the book share is so powerfull and funny and sad and beautiful. In my mind it makes relationship with God and understanding of the Trinity very real for today and now. It takes what we read and study in the bible and transports it to your favorite cabin at the lake in the year 2009. It impacted my realtionship with God in a very lovely way! I picture Queen Latifah - don't think God minds- Ha! (you'll get what I mean when you read) Take it out of the library or buy it, i don't believe you'll be disapointed.


wonderful i will check that out! oh and dont mind me, iv never been pregnant that was just something i read in a recent thread in the teen pregnancy section, i could easily be very worng haha:flower:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

ok ladies, im calling on you guys for some wisdom and opinions from a chrisitan point of view. OH and i are both christians. i know that i want to marry him. he says he *wants* to marry me but he wont be positive of that decision until he proposes. he says that God hasnt lead him to make that huge decision yet, but did he make that decision when he said he wanted to marry me? im so confused, and a little hurt by all of this :cry: help?


----------



## somedaymama

Aww, Jenna I'm sorry. :hugs:

Just so I'm clear, you've talked about marriage but you're not engaged yet. Right?

As much as it stings right now, it's a good thing that he wants to make sure you are God's plan for him. I think he should be able to know this before the second he proposes, but I might be reading to much into his words. You guys are pretty young, right? Maybe he's just feeling not quite ready to get married? Since I don't know you, it's hard to say. Have a good talk with him so you're both on the same page. Communication is good!!

:hugs: If you ever need to talk or vent, feel free to share. :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> Aww, Jenna I'm sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Just so I'm clear, you've talked about marriage but you're not engaged yet. Right?
> 
> As much as it stings right now, it's a good thing that he wants to make sure you are God's plan for him. I think he should be able to know this before the second he proposes, but I might be reading to much into his words. You guys are pretty young, right? Maybe he's just feeling not quite ready to get married? Since I don't know you, it's hard to say. Have a good talk with him so you're both on the same page. Communication is good!!
> 
> :hugs: If you ever need to talk or vent, feel free to share. :hugs:

thank you somedaymama, :hugs: yes we have talked marriage but we are not engaged yet. and yes im 19 and he is almost 21 so we are still young. and i know that we wont be getting engaged until atleast another year. i just felt hurt that he thought it would take so long to decide if he wanted to be with me forever or not. but we were able to talk and come to the conclusion that everybody reaches their decisions at different points so we are just going to each be praying that God reveals his will to us in the near future. thanks for the advice :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

I'm almost forgot a huge God-is-amazing thing to share! A lady I "know" from another message board is pregnant, about 7 months I think. Her baby was measuring very small, and determined a little while ago that the baby had a form of dwarfism. She was of course anxious but handled it very well I think--she was just praying that the baby wouldn't have too many other health issues.

Well, they did an amnio to determine for sure the type of dwarfism it was. They thought it was a kind that is less medically serious, but they wanted to be completely prepared for what was coming. They got the results back, and the little baby girl has _no_ genetic markers for any kind of dwarfism! It's totally a God thing--the doctors were shocked.

The baby is still measuring small for some reason--about five weeks behind. She could still use some prayer, but it's a miracle that she doesn't have the dwarfism! God really can do anything.


----------



## somedaymama

xxJennaBearxx said:


> thank you somedaymama, :hugs: yes we have talked marriage but we are not engaged yet. and yes im 19 and he is almost 21 so we are still young. and i know that we wont be getting engaged until atleast another year. i just felt hurt that he thought it would take so long to decide if he wanted to be with me forever or not. but we were able to talk and come to the conclusion that everybody reaches their decisions at different points so we are just going to each be praying that God reveals his will to us in the near future. thanks for the advice :hugs:

People do figure things out at different rates. My hubby knew long before I did that he wanted to spend his life with me. I know that doesn't help your situation, but I know that he had a hard time knowing that he was completely commited to us and I wasn't just yet. Eventually, though, I got there. :winkwink: I hope my comment about you being young wasn't offensive. I didn't mean it that way, I just meant that sometimes guys are a little slower to get "there." (not always--We were 18 and 20 when we got married!!) I'll pray for you that you both clearly see God's will. Good for you for leaving it up to Him. :hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - once the "liquid" inside separated on me - couldn't twirl it down in my sock!...I called the company and they said to just run the tip of the thermometer under warm (not hot) water...worked. good as new. Just in case this ever happens to you.

Guppy - I live in the city - nyc. Been here almost 10 yrs now...it is definitely "home" to me. We are not far apart at all - well, be a bit further when you go to nh. Portsmouth =gorgeousness


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly--the inside of mine is completely separated from the tip. That's not supposed to hapen, right?


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> xxJennaBearxx said:
> 
> 
> thank you somedaymama, :hugs: yes we have talked marriage but we are not engaged yet. and yes im 19 and he is almost 21 so we are still young. and i know that we wont be getting engaged until atleast another year. i just felt hurt that he thought it would take so long to decide if he wanted to be with me forever or not. but we were able to talk and come to the conclusion that everybody reaches their decisions at different points so we are just going to each be praying that God reveals his will to us in the near future. thanks for the advice :hugs:
> 
> People do figure things out at different rates. My hubby knew long before I did that he wanted to spend his life with me. I know that doesn't help your situation, but I know that he had a hard time knowing that he was completely commited to us and I wasn't just yet. Eventually, though, I got there. :winkwink: I hope my comment about you being young wasn't offensive. I didn't mean it that way, I just meant that sometimes guys are a little slower to get "there." (not always--We were 18 and 20 when we got married!!) I'll pray for you that you both clearly see God's will. Good for you for leaving it up to Him. :hugs:Click to expand...

haha then that gives me hope, thanks :thumbup: and oh no i wasnt offended by it. i understood you were just asking, i dont mind :hugs: thank you for the prayers! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Keep me and DH in your prayers. We had a big fight last night over a misunderstanding and I almost lost him. I did something stupid as usual and I feel really bad about it. DH took it the wrong way though, I actually meant for it to be good for him and me. Anywho, I prayed last night very hard, and I asked God to work it out. He knows that I never want to be without my husband. So we are ok but im still treading lightly. DH hugged me this morning and told me that he loved me and kissed me. That made me feel good but I still feel like the storm hasnt completely passed. So pray mightily for me and my husband because what God has joined let no one set asunder. Marriage is forever and I do not take being married lightly.

Thanks a lot!:dohh:

****This first year is harder than I expected.****


----------



## Sayuri

:happydance:
Hello Ladies! I have JUST found this thread and I am soooo happy for it! everyone seems so positive! I was wondering if I could join your group its so nice to speak with fellow christian ladies!

I should tell you about myself, I have been married for a year and 3/4! and me and DH have FINALLY decided to try for baby number 1. The thing is, after reading your thread I have decided to REALLY leave it in Gods hands I was a little obsessive this last month and began to temp it really became overwhelming. But after reading through this thread I have seen that God trully is in control I just need him to take the ship!

I have just finished my AF and I should be due another AF on Christmas Day wouldn't it be great if it was a :bfp: what a great pressie that would be! However if it isnt to be I will still trust the lord anyhow! Looking forward to making buddies from this.

Question haw do you get the signature ?(FAITH)


----------



## mrskcbrown

We are glad to have you! This is an awesome group of women. I hope you get your Christmas :bfp:!!!!!


----------



## groovygrl

Good morning everyone! I tested this morning and got my:bfp:

After almost 2 years of trying and being 41 years old in Jan. I was starting to despair and my DH and I were already talking about a date in the not to distant future, where we were going to end this persuit and move forward without children. PRAISE GOD!:happydance:

I believe that all your prayers have been powerful towards this outcome:flower:

I wish you all lots of Christmas baby magic
xoxo


----------



## groovygrl

Mrs. KCBrown,

I think you're beautifull! you have been a consistant supportive and joyful influence on these pages!

I was so touched to hear that your husband hugged you and told you he loved you after the storm! Trust that he also believes in you and your marraige as much as you do! I know all too well how much saying the wrong thing can really make things go BIZERK, but once you're comfortably on the other side of this (sounds like you're almost there) you'll realise what a fantastic opportunity you both provided each other to learn to love each other better!

I will pray that you find grace and ease ASAP! 

xoxo


----------



## groovygrl

jennabear!

you lovely sweet thing! 

First, not to worry about your comments on digital tests! All your comments, ideas and suggestions are valid here! It doesn't matter how old you are or whether or not your married or trying to get pregnant. You are in a really encouraging and supportive space here! All us girls that have been TTC for more than a little while can get a bit frantic about the details, you'll see. But honestly all your words are welcome and valued!

I'm sorry your boyfriend didn't tell you what you wanted to hear right now but... he might still want there to be the element of suprise when he's ready and if he's not quite ready and God hasn't led him to that place yet then try to be glad for his faith in God and himself! I know that sounds silly when you want something so badly but... you wouldn't want to spend your life with someone who believes less than he does! He sounds very mature and cool! Keep being the beautiful cool chick you are and give the rest to Jesus!

xoxo


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown, praying for you and your DH. :hugs: The first year of marriage and all that comes with it and be rough. But it is worth it to stick it out!

groovygrl, ohmygoodness!!! you got your :bfp:! (Isn't the digital BFP the most beautiful thing ever?!) Congratulations! :happydance:

Sayuri, welcome! We're glad to have you! :flower: Somewhere here I posted the instructions for getting the Faith banner. I'll see if I can find it and re-post it for you.


----------



## somedaymama

Here's the banner instructions that I posted earlier:


> To get the faith banner, right click on the banner and save it to your computer. You then need to upload it to photobucket because you can only post pictures from a link. (At least that's all I've been able to figure out.) I didn't have a photobucket account before, it only took a couple minutes to set up. Photobucket will then give you a weblink for the photo.
> 
> Do you know how to access your signature? If not here it is: go to "user cp" at the top of the page. Then click on edit signature, insert picture, and put in the link from photobucket.

There might be an easier way to do it, but that is all I figured out. Hope it works for you!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congratulations Groovygrl!!! Praise Him! I am so excited for you!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations GroovyGirl!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:wave: Welcome Sayuri! We are glad you could join us! We love new faces :)

MrsKCBrown, I am praying for you and your husband! I know God will keep you together! xxx

As for me, I have finally gotten a PoSiTiVe OPK today!!!! :wohoo: FF is estimating Ov anywhere from CD17 (today) to CD20! Hopefully that means my LP is a little longer...maybe that B6 is working :)

https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/PositiveOPK120209.jpg


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, yay for the positive OPK!! I love the smiley!

Have you used the digital OPKs in the past, or is this new thing? I kinda want to try them, but they are crazy expensive! (Since I don't even ovulate all the time, I might use them for weeks for nothing...)


----------



## Guppy051708

Somedaymama, This is my first time using the digital (Clear Blues Easy brand OPK). the cycle i got preggers i used Clear Blue OPKs (NOT the digital kind though). And they were good, slightly less $$ so i would recommend those kind if you cant get your hands a digital. I have copied and pasted the below info from my journal. You ladies may find this interesting: 



Guppy051708 said:


> So, i was curious to see if the ANSWER brand of OPKs would give me a positive result or not...check this out (sorry about the poor quality)
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/056.jpg
> 
> https://i1005.photobucket.com/albums/af180/Guppy051708/055.jpg
> 
> anyways, these pics are taken of the OPK I just took. But this morning I had an ANSWER OPK look the same exact as this one. So i thought, well i must not be Ov because its def. lighter than the test line...but obviously, thats incorrect, because the digi was positive! Granted, a small portion of the LH line was dark, but it was next to nothing. So i figured it to be negative...looks like I wont be buying the ANSWER brand of OPKs EVER AGAIN! :growlmad:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

groovygrl said:


> jennabear!
> 
> you lovely sweet thing!
> 
> First, not to worry about your comments on digital tests! All your comments, ideas and suggestions are valid here! It doesn't matter how old you are or whether or not your married or trying to get pregnant. You are in a really encouraging and supportive space here! All us girls that have been TTC for more than a little while can get a bit frantic about the details, you'll see. But honestly all your words are welcome and valued!
> 
> I'm sorry your boyfriend didn't tell you what you wanted to hear right now but... he might still want there to be the element of suprise when he's ready and if he's not quite ready and God hasn't led him to that place yet then try to be glad for his faith in God and himself! I know that sounds silly when you want something so badly but... you wouldn't want to spend your life with someone who believes less than he does! He sounds very mature and cool! Keep being the beautiful cool chick you are and give the rest to Jesus!
> 
> xoxo

thanks so much! we ended up talking things out so im very glad on that. and im sooo happy you got your bfp!!! many congrats to you and praying for a healthy pregnancy and baby for you! :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

mrskcbrown said:


> Keep me and DH in your prayers. We had a big fight last night over a misunderstanding and I almost lost him. I did something stupid as usual and I feel really bad about it. DH took it the wrong way though, I actually meant for it to be good for him and me. Anywho, I prayed last night very hard, and I asked God to work it out. He knows that I never want to be without my husband. So we are ok but im still treading lightly. DH hugged me this morning and told me that he loved me and kissed me. That made me feel good but I still feel like the storm hasnt completely passed. So pray mightily for me and my husband because what God has joined let no one set asunder. Marriage is forever and I do not take being married lightly.
> 
> Thanks a lot!:dohh:
> 
> ****This first year is harder than I expected.****

i am praying for you and your husband! you are a lovely women, im sure the storm will pass soon. :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

yay guppy!! im not sure what an OPK is but it must be a very good thing!! so congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! An OPK stands for Ovulation Predictor Kit, basically it tells you when you have s Lueteninizing Hormone surge (the hormone release immediately before Ovulation). This is VERY good because it means i will be Ov within the next day or two :yipee:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for the info, Guppy. I used those answer strips awhile back and never got a positive, I just assumed I didn't ovulate or maybe I was reading it wrong. I guess I won't buy that brand anymore either.

Jenna, I'm glad you and your OH could talk things out. :hugs:

By the way Guppy, are the names in your sig the ones you've picked out for a baby? I like them a lot!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

groovygrl said:


> Mrs. KCBrown,
> 
> I think you're beautifull! you have been a consistant supportive and joyful influence on these pages!
> 
> I was so touched to hear that your husband hugged you and told you he loved you after the storm! Trust that he also believes in you and your marraige as much as you do! I know all too well how much saying the wrong thing can really make things go BIZERK, but once you're comfortably on the other side of this (sounds like you're almost there) you'll realise what a fantastic opportunity you both provided each other to learn to love each other better!
> 
> I will pray that you find grace and ease ASAP!
> 
> xoxo

Thanks so much! Congrats on your BFP!!!!! 

We are now better. I think every storm makes our relationship stronger. We talked and he expressed his love and I did too, and now we are all better. Especially after the make-up:sex:!!! LOL. But anyway, yes God is awesome all the time. 

I am so happy to hear that after 2 yrs you got your BFP. Did you have any symptoms? I am due to test Dec. 14 and I hope I get those 2 lines as well.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies for all of your prayers! Me and DH are super now. Prayer changes things! Now only if I can get this :bfp: on the 14th!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Okay ladies. . . . I need test dates!!! :) I have a few, but there are more than 4 of us. . . sooooo . . . . when is everyone testing???


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> By the way Guppy, are the names in your sig the ones you've picked out for a baby? I like them a lot!!


Yep! They sure are! :dance: I love them too! Right now that is what we are settled on, but in 9 months, that could change LOL. But im rooting for those and the DH is too for the moment :baby:

btw, i decided on nicknaming the little bean (the baby when i am preggo, and b4 we know the sex of the baby), "Little Guppy". :winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Okay ladies. . . . I need test dates!!! :) I have a few, but there are more than 4 of us. . . sooooo . . . . when is everyone testing???

I see that our cycles are similar as well. You will be testing in 9 days and I in 11, so it says but I know I O'd prior to what they said! Blessings are coming your way!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

very cute, Guppy!

No test date for me yet. If I ovulate, I'll let you all know when I plan to test. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! :flower:
Im sure you'll Ov in no time :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks. :) I hope so!

My sister's name is Emily, btw. I don't think I mentioned that. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

cool beans! =)


----------



## somedaymama

*Isaiah 41:10*
So do not fear, for I am with you; 
do not be dismayed, for I am your God. 
I will strengthen you and help you; 
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks hun! An OPK stands for Ovulation Predictor Kit, basically it tells you when you have s Lueteninizing Hormone surge (the hormone release immediately before Ovulation). This is VERY good because it means i will be Ov within the next day or two :yipee:

oh ok! thats VERY VERY good then!! i hope this is your month!!!:dance:


----------



## Sayuri

Morning Ladies! its so funny because most of you are in the US are probably sleeping when I write this! Well its a cold and grey UK morning but praise God anyhow for his mercies.

Ready2beamom I should be testing on Christmas Day thats if AF doesn't appear.

Congratulations groovygirl I really love to hear such good news in the morning! Right I need to get up I am sure we will speak later hopefully with more great news!


----------



## Sayuri

Urgh I have the first of two christmas lunches today I don't even want to go!!!! EVeryone will be drunk by the end of it (except me) I just can't be bothered :nope:. *sigh* chat later lol


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Hi Everyone!

Thanks for your love and support, this is a special place with some special women. I wish that I had found it sooner! I kept so many of my questions, anxieties,frustrations, testing and symptom checking secret for too long. I let my DH in on it rarely 'cus I didn't think it fair to take him along on the roller coaster ride all the time.:wacko:

Somedaymama - yes the digital test kit was a beautiful thing!

Guppy- fantastic news on getting a smiley face on the OPK:thumbup: gives you a great opportunity to focus your:sex: stick with the OPK that works best for you! i have been using the same 'ole cheap internet bulk jobs and they worked really well for me. The trouble with detecting the LH surge is that it is so fleeting. I would test sometimes 2x a day because it can come and go within a 24 hour period.

mrskc - glad you and your beloved are in the 'happy place' once more:cloud9:

yes, I did have symptoms. mostly the same as AF on the way but...different things were...slight nausea (smell of my cat's food was x-tra yuck) okay here's a bit of anatomical detail so for the faint of heart...turn away. abundance of cervical mucous on undies and a stronger smell (not stinky, still normal clean girl smell but just stronger) raised little bumpies on and around aereola (sp?)-dark skin around my nipples) were 'seriously' raised and had a wee crust on tip of them (i know, ewwww) Quite a bit of nasty zitty break-outs on face and bottom in luteal phase of cycle - which continue still. ok here's a wierd one...teeth hurt (sensitive teeth.) The biggy is sore boobs, I know they're sore before AF but i'm only a 34B and it started to hurt to sleep on them. I didn't get the PMS emotional 'pick a fight for no reason' and 'wish to poke out DH's eyes with dull sticks' days.:growlmad: 

For all you girls, I have been taking pre-natal vitamins for a long time now. I did 6 months of acupuncture last year (very $ and nothing happening:shrug:) not saying that it's not beneficial, there's lot's of postive data re: acupuncture and fertility. It was a personal choice to quit.

only things I did different in last 3 months was cut down on consumption of wine to max. 3 glasses a week - I live in NZ, trust me it's hard to do in the summer months. Completely cut caffeine, no coffee,tea, diet coke. :coffee:
and started taking two capsules of bee pollen in the am and evening primrose oil capsule everytime I ate or thaught of it (approx 3x a day) 

Oh yeah the other difference in recent past was all of your prayers!

Gratitude and love! I will keep checking in to look for :bfp: christmas posts

xoxo


----------



## Vilranda

I will be testing on December 21st. Its the day before AF is due, so hopefully I'll get something. ^.^ 

Prayers all around ladies. ^.^


----------



## somedaymama

Great symptoms, groovygrl, and thanks for describing what you've been doing to help TTC. I've been getting acupuncture for awhile now and haven't had any results (it's supposed to be helping regulate my cycle). Right now it's just an expensive weekly nap. :haha: Stick around even though you're not TTC anymore--we like having you! :friends:

Praying for you Vilranda! I hope you get your :bfp: just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i am hoping for 3 days of temp rises! I retested very early this morning with an OPK and it was negative. i then retested this afternoon (just in case i need to wait till then, like usually should) and it was still negative! So i am confident that i did Ov somewhere between 5:30PM yesterday (CD17) and 4:00AM today (CD18). I am thrilled! I think that B6 and B-Complex is def working!!! :yipee: Also excited because that means i Ov. 1-3 days earlier!!! :wohoo: I do think that my hormones are getting back to normal though, so that could be why too (normal because they were crazy from BCP and miscaariage, ive had one normal cycle since). 

&& I am VERY positive that I will be getting a :bfp: this cycle!!! I recognize the lower abdomen feelings that i had when i was preggo. I also had "that feeling". Seriously, i was laying in bed last night and i thought to myself, i am soo pregnant! Didn't have that the last time, but for some reason i did this time...i think thats God telling me that this baby will go full term.

I LOVE JESUS!!!! ahh! Call me a Jesus Freak LOL :haha:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

:hugs: guppy that wonderful news!!! i will be praying hard that this is your month!!! :happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, I so hope you are right and you get your BFP this month!! What a wonderful Christmas that would be!

Your chart hasn't shown any temp increase yet--do you expect that will be in the next day or so since the increase happens after ovulation?

How does the B6 and B-complex thing work? How much of it to you take?


----------



## Sayuri

Guppy 

Praying for you really hoping you get that special gift this Christmas, I am so loving this thread so positive


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls :flower:


somedaymama said:


> Guppy, I so hope you are right and you get your BFP this month!! What a wonderful Christmas that would be!
> 
> Your chart hasn't shown any temp increase yet--do you expect that will be in the next day or so since the increase happens after ovulation?
> 
> How does the B6 and B-complex thing work? How much of it to you take?

Indeed, it would be the best Christmas gift ever :cloud9:

FF wont draw conclusions about Ov until there is 3 days of sustained temp rise. I am [almost] positive that once i do get those 3 days in, FF will conclude that i Ov today (CD 18).

Well, i thought i only had a 10 day Luteal Phase (LP). After doing some extensive research i learned that B6 & the B-Complex can help lengthen the LP by a day or two (many woman see a difference within the first cycle). Now, i dont really know (or think) that B vitamins will cause one to Ov earlier, but i do think it is going to help w. the Luteal Phase thats necessary to keep a pregnancy going. (i think thats why I MC last time). Plus, B6 helps with morning sickness, and they say its a good and safe remedie to help relieve MS.
Currently, I am taking 50mg of B6, one B-Complex pill, and one Prenatal pill a day. (All healthy levels, B6 is considered a low dose and is very safe at that amount). :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Indeed, it would be the best Christmas gift ever :cloud9:
> 
> FF wont draw conclusions about Ov until there is 3 days of sustained temp rise. I am [almost] positive that once i do get those 3 days in, FF will conclude that i Ov today (CD 18).
> 
> Well, i thought i only had a 10 day Luteal Phase (LP). After doing some extensive research i learned that B6 & the B-Complex can help lengthen the LP by a day or two (many woman see a difference within the first cycle). Now, i dont really know (or think) that B vitamins will cause one to Ov earlier, but i do think it is going to help w. the Luteal Phase thats necessary to keep a pregnancy going. (i think thats why I MC last time). Plus, B6 helps with morning sickness, and they say its a good and safe remedie to help relieve MS.
> Currently, I am taking 50mg of B6, one B-Complex pill, and one Prenatal pill a day. (All healthy levels, B6 is considered a low dose and is very safe at that amount). :flower:

Thanks for the vitamin B information! I think I'll have to try that.

I guess I'm just confused because looking at your chart I don't see any increase at all, actually it looks like today was one of your lower temps. With your positive OPK and your EWCM, you probably did ovulate, I'm just not seeing it on your chart. I'm not the greatest chart stalker, so I'm probably just missing something. :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

A lot of women get what is called an "Ovulation Dip". This basically means the day before or the day of Ov. your temp drops. In 3 days it should rise. Other women will just get one temp that shoots up super high, FF draws a coverline, and then most post-Ov. temps stay above that line. If you take a look at my chart from the cycle i got pregnant (the August 2009 one- NOT my last cycle), you will see that my temp dropped some (thats the Ovulation Dip as well as the day of Ov.), and then within 3 days my temps increased and maintained that increase.

P.S. I do believe that I would have had an Ov. Dip, but i also think that my apartment temperature may have bumped that temp even lower- my heater didn't kick in last night)


----------



## im_mi

steph i have a good feeling about this cycle for you!!! :D

A friend of mine sent me a load of books to read the other day, i am slowly starting to make my way through them. they are all christian theme ones. have you guys ever read them? i have:

His story
the shock of your life
the highway code for marriage
the case for christ
beside every good man: loving myself while standing by him

really looking forward to reading the shock of your life, and the case for christ, especially.


----------



## somedaymama

Okay, I see it now. (I figured you knew what you were talking about, I was just trying to see it for myself.) 

Brrr, no heater? I hope it works tonight! It snowed in Illinois today.

Im_mi, I haven't heard of any of those books, but they sound good!!


----------



## Guppy051708

The Case for Christ is a great book (or so I hear). My pastor suggegsted it as a means to get my brother saved (he,recently has decided to be Athiest). Everything to him is "science says this, science doesn't say this". My Pastor said that is a great book that work wonders for ppl who dont believe (especially because of science). Not that science is a bad thing or anything, but i feel that we can't observe every little thing out there, so i say, Just because God hasn't been "proven" doesn't mean he doesn't exists. anyways, Great book!

Never heard of the other ones though. There is a book called "His needs, Her Needs" That was fantastic as far as marriage is concerned! 
Also the book called "Men are like Waffles, Woman are like Spaghetti" is very good! My DH and i are currently reading it to teach our "Life group" about all that good stuff.


----------



## Guppy051708

No problem SomeDayMama, i like explaining stuff like this because im interested in it :winkwink: If you have any other questions, go right ahead and ask :thumbup: i would love answering them...though i must warn, i am def. not a doctor! LOL :haha:

Well we have "heat" but we didn't have it set to on, so even though when we went to bed it was 75 degrees F in here, the cold temps last night (we had a frost) dropped it down to like 69 degrees F ...it was freezing in here!


----------



## J_K_L

I've read _A Case for Christ_. Lee Strobel wrote it and he wrote some others too....all of them are wonderful! 

He puts everything into perspective so simply. He started out as an non-believer trying to disprove and found that the evidence supporting our Lord could not be denied! 

I have been stalking the site instead of writing. First month of my two month pause in TTC is over. I have a prayer from the Marinist for patience.

Dear Heavenly Father,
Praise be given to Your Holy name for Your forbearance and mercy. You have dealt gently with Your children in love. You have been patient with me in my humanness and stubbornness.
Lord, through the work of Your Spirit, prompt me to be more jubilant in hope, more patient in times of trouble, and more consistent in my prayer life. Teach me, Lord, to wait with faith and expectancy, and may my trials be seen as times for growth in grace. Through Christ our Lord, I pray. Amen.

Rejoice in your hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer.
Romans 12:12 (RSV)​
:winkwink:

Thank you for the uplifting messages each day. Love to you all!


----------



## im_mi

Maybe i will start on the case for christ then :) i have quite a few non-religious friends and although i have absolutely no agenda to 'convert' anyone, it would be nice to be armed with facts and information for when debates and discussions arise. I am a new Christian so i dont really know all that much :shy:


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi said:


> I am a new Christian so i dont really know all that much :shy:

Dont let that influence you negatively! In fact, when I see Christians, I always see that the "new-Christians" are so much more proactive for God than the "old-Christians". 

And i used to always think that when I accepted Christ, I thought, really? What could i say to anyone because i am so new in Jesus? Then someone told me this:
_
"God does not call the equipped, He equips the called"_


----------



## Rmar

I am a christian with athiest friends (well they say that but I think they are more agnostic) so it is sometimes hard to sit and listen to some of their conversations. It's Ok though, because I converted my favourite non-Christian friend who is now my DP and that is something that we both share together.

This month there will be a lot of praying on both sides to conceive a little miracle from God.


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Guppy. :friends:

JKL, good to see you...I hope this month goes by quickly for you!

Welcome, Rmar!!


Guppy051708 said:


> Dont let that influence you negatively! In fact, when I see Christians, I always see that the "new-Christians" are so much more proactive for God than the "old-Christians".

This is so true!! My husband is a much newer Christian than I and even though I technically "know" more Bible verses and stuff, I love to hear his new-Christian perspective. I am of course glad that I grew up knowing God, but there is really something special about an adult realizing how awesome God is. I think you don't take as much for granted when you know what life is like without God. :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rascheal, will you please move my :test: date to Dec. 13th? I figured since I Ov'ed sooner than anticipated than i can :test: earlier :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

How do we NOT symptom spot? Im trying my best not too, but since I O'd a little bit earlier than expected, Im further along in my DPO. I think Im 6, or 7 DPO now! Im still vowing not to test until the 14th (I think:winkwink:)!

Question, maybe you guys know maybe you dont. When you get those O pains, does that mean you are ovulating, or about to ovulate? Also does everyone get implantation bleeding?
I BD anyway my whole fertile time, but I was just curious. I usually use the CB ovulation smiley face kit, but didnt this cycle because I needed to relax some.:wacko:


----------



## Rmar

O Pains usually means you are ovulating. Someone once told me that it can usually tell you from which side you are aswell but I don't know how much truth there is behind that.

More people don't have implantation bleeding than do.


----------



## Guppy051708

Actually, only about 25% of females experience implantation bleeding. So if you dont get it , dont loose hope! For example, I know my last pregnancy i didnt get it! Most ppl wont get it, but dont be scared if you do! :flower:

I had slight cramping the couple of days before Ov, and last night I had increased, intensified cramping (not anything unbearable though). But i can't say for certainty that the cramping happened at the moment of Ovulation or if it happened slightly before Ov. And many people do not experience Ov. pain either. In fact, i think this cycle was the first time I had Ov. pain.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/228517-ovulation-pain-ever-had-know-feels-like.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. Ok, just wondering about those things! Well hopefully, we get it this time for Christmas. All of us!!


----------



## Guppy051708

That would be fantastic! And I am confident that we will!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Willynilly

Well, if you look at my chart - you will notice the chances for me to conceive this month on pretty nil (we barely bd'ed). 

So, the 2ww is a flying by and I am not symptom spotting at all...given that symptom spotting means nothing anyway with my body - cuz I get every preg sign in the book! anyhoo - of course, I get a brand-new unignorable (is that a word?!) one today... a big pimple like bump on my areola? weird? it is a little painful to touch - like a pimple or ingrown hair or something. never get anything like this.

so I am all paranoid that I might have breast cancer and then I read online it could be a preg symptom...clogged milk duct as your body prepares. haha...I love how EVERYTHING really can be a symptom. 

I'm 9 dpo but FULLY expecting AF in about 4 days - just thought I would share the humor of my areola.

Someday - no - I dont' think the liquid should ever separate from the tip...try running it under warm water and see what happens? they should send you a new one, though - are they going to?

Guppy - I hope this is it for you!!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - case for Christ is the best book ever. Staggering what "facts" we have on Christianity yet people still choose not to believe.


----------



## Guppy051708

I thought this was a VERY interesting *scientific fact* on why Evolution is crap: 

The Theory of Evolution​
_"Oh, yes..... one more thing on the subject of evolution. Many published studies over recent years have shown that chimpanzees mostly have Blood type A, almost no Blood type O, but never Blood type B. The other great ape, the gorilla has Blood type B, almost no Blood type O, but never Blood type A. In these 'man-apes' species, said to be the ancestors of man, there is NO Blood type AB in either. Generally speaking, man has both Blood types A and B, and Blood type AB. Blood type O, in man is by far the most common in virtually every racial group"_

https://www.bloodbook.com/type-facts.html


okay, i know this thread wasn't supposed to turn into one about whats right and wrong, so i will stop now. i just figured it would be good scientific proof for others who seem to believe that we evolved from apes and not God.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

have you read the screw tape letters or the ishbane conspiracy? they are suppose to be AMAZING books!


----------



## somedaymama

cute picture, Jenna. :)


----------



## im_mi

To be honest i dont really talk about my beliefs to others all that much. i mean, i do if they ask but i try not to like, make them believe what i do. Only because i know that when i didnt have faith in God, when people tried to make me i just backed further away. i figure that if my faith inspires them to find their own path, then wonderful. Other than that, for me my faith is a private thing, very close to my heart.

DH and i have decided not to try this cycle. i want to lose some weight before falling pregnant again, and also i have been kind of enjoying having a social life again after so long. so we are not going to use any kind of contraception, just avoid BDing from CD10-17. If it happens, then we will know it was meant to be. Im still gonna stick around here with you girls though, if thats ok :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Im_mi, it sounds like taking a month off is a good idea. That will give you a little time to heal from the chemical. :hugs:


My new thermometer came today! woohoo! (and it's not broken this time. :thumbup:)


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies! I have been without Internet for a week apart from my phone which makes it hard but I have had to get back on and get my fix! 
I am due to test tomorrow but think I am going to wait for af. I just know in my heart that this isn't my month and I just cannot bear to look at another test tell me that its really heartbreaking. :( 
Anyhoo, congrats to the bfp ladies and will update as and when af decides to show. So much dust to you all, 
Big hugs xxx xxx xxx


----------



## parkgirl

Hi all! My sweet husband and I have officially decided to start TTC and I was hoping to join your group. DH and I are both Christians and have been married just under two years.


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome parkgirl! :wave:
So happy you could join us!!! :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome, parkgirl. lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## somedaymama

guppy--nice temp spike yesterday!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks babe! 
Hopefully its high enough to mean Ov on FF!!!! Im so nervous, will know for sure tomorrow though! :wohoo:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> cute picture, Jenna. :)

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

i got my *OFFICAL* FF coverline and ovulation date this morning :dance:
So im very excited about that! Only one more week until I :test:!!!! EEKK!! im so excited! Its looking VERY hopeful this month! :wohoo:

btw, if you're wondering, i :test: that early because the last time i was preggo, i got a :bfp: at 10DPO [short luteal phase] & oh yeah im a POAS Addict! :rofl:

Ladies, keep on rocking! You girls are amazing!!!! :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

Yay Guppy! :yipee:

You're going to think I'm a total stalker, but I logged on to here this morning just to see if FF had detected your ovulation. :haha:

You're already 3 dpo...only 7 days left to go until your first :test:!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha! Its A-okay with me! Cuz i do the same thing :haha:
One of the exciting things about TTC with others! :friends:

I cannot wait until testing!!!!!!!! 

:dust: for you hun!


----------



## mrskcbrown

parkgirl said:


> Hi all! My sweet husband and I have officially decided to start TTC and I was hoping to join your group. DH and I are both Christians and have been married just under two years.

Welcome to our group! We are so happy to have you!

This is week 5 of my cycle which starts tomorrow, so I can test at the end of the week possibly. I O'd like November 26 or 27, so I am techinically already about 10 dpo but since my cycles are 34 days in length, I am not due for AF until about Dec. 14. I am really hoping this is my cycle. Trying not to symptom spot but its so hard. I just keep telling myself its all in my head, but my boobs are sore on and off and thats just not normal for me. Well again good luck ladies and I hope this is finally it!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## somedaymama

You are very strong to wait to test! I really hope that this is it for you! :dust:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!! 
Sorry I have been a little distant lately. . .life has been crazy busy and I haven't been feeling the greatest. I've been having a lot of headaches lately. . .yuck! So, I will now try to play catch-up! :thumbup:

Guppy-Can't remember if I already said it, but congrats on you OV!!! I sure hope this is your month!! I want to see a bunch of :bfp:'s this month! C'mon Christmas babies! Oh. . and I updated your test date. 

mrskcbrown-Girl. . . I have no idea how not to symptom spot. .I have been trying soooo hard not too. . .but I do believe that is the hardest thing NOT to do!! Good luck on holding out to test, we are suppose to test the same day. . but I just don't know if I can wait that long! :blush:

WillyNilly-are you still planning on testing tomorrow?? I know you feel like your chances are at about zero for this month, but I was just curious. :winkwink:

im_mi-I agree with the other ladies. . . perhaps this is a good time to take a little break from "trying" that may just give you the relaxation you need to get your :bfp:!

Aster-did you test? has AF showed yet?? 

Welcome parkgirl!!! :flower:

Well ladies, I am more than eager to start seeing BFP's! I have pretty much convinced myself that I'm not preggo for this month simply because of my temper. It seems to be that everything makes me so frustrated! I have had sore boobs, I'm breaking out, and I have had much more CM than usual. . . but I just don't feel like this is our month. . . .:cry:. I pray that it doesn't take us a year to conceive. . . and I'm not sure I can wait that long to make sure that the DH and I are "okay" in the baby making area. :blush: I know God has a plan, it is just getting really hard to go month to month, having sex during the right time, and still seeing a BFN. Just makes me sad. Well. . . I see have made this plenty long enough!! Hope you all have a blessed week!!:flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2BaMom, I hope you are wrong and this is your month! Everyone else, too...so many testing dates so close to Christmas! :thumbup:

How long have you been trying now, Rdy2BaMom? I know sometimes it doesn't seem like we can keep going another month without a :bfp:, but somehow we have to make it through. We are blessed that we have God's promises to get us through. "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."

I know it gets trying. Right now it seems like _everyone_ I know is getting pregnant. :dust: I hope this month it's you! :hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

Raschael - 
Thanks for asking about me - I'm kinda down and feeling a lot like you are this month with regards to conceiving within the "year" mark. I'm just seeing all the months of birth I had planned passing by - wanted to deliver in May originally because I didn't want to be in the third trimester in the summer...then I thought June wouldn't be so bad, and oh well, July isn't as hot as August, then who cares - August - I just want a baby - then September is a beautiful time of year! etc etc. Now, I think it is so funny that I cared so much about a date.

To top it off - ALL of my cousins are pregnant recently or with precious little newborns and it makes me feel horrible. :cry: 

Sorry for the rant.:growlmad:

I don't have much of a chance for this month - but even so, today I tested (at 13 dpo) w/ an internet cheapie - :bfn: 
:coffee:
Trying to put myself in a better mood, though - I buy myself something each month that I get a BFN. A little shopping therapy - nothing big - last month was a new hair clip. But anyway, I think tomorrow I am going to make the drive to a store which sells the OV Watch- if you buy at a store you get a free sensor...so for $100 I'm getting the watch and two months worth of ovulation sensors. I'm so praying that this will help us. I'm definitely frustrated w/ God right now - I hate to admit that my faith is so weak this month, but I'm tired of waiting and hate that life is so painful and unfair sometimes. 

wow, I sound like a whiney baby today...I guess that's why I don't need a baby yet - I have to not be one myself.

but as far as you - don't get down yet - it sounds good for you - because you knew when you O'd and really timed BD well, right? I have a good feeling for you, actually. sorry about the headaches - am thinking and praying for you.

I hope this is an awesome month for all the rest of you girls.:hugs:

Immi - thinking of you lots.


----------



## Willynilly

Well, umm - since it's not happening for me anytime soon - and i still like to plan and talk all things baby - 
anyone wanna do the baby name stuff? 

dh and I are pretty set on ours...
Finnian (call him Finn mostly) and Phoebe - I LOVE the way Paul speaks about her
Message version
Romans 16
1-2Be sure to welcome our friend Phoebe in the way of the Master, with all the generous hospitality we Christians are famous for. I heartily endorse both her and her work. She's a key representative of the church at Cenchrea. Help her out in whatever she asks. She deserves anything you can do for her. She's helped many a person, including me.

My midwest family makes fun of the name Finnian but I don't care - we love it. My only concern is that it will be the next BIG name -as I've heard a lot of girls and boys being named things like Finley, finnigan, etc.

anyhoo - thoughts on my names? be brutally honest. I can take it. and also - what names are you all considering?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello all!!
> Sorry I have been a little distant lately. . .life has been crazy busy and I haven't been feeling the greatest. I've been having a lot of headaches lately. . .yuck! So, I will now try to play catch-up! :thumbup:
> 
> Guppy-Can't remember if I already said it, but congrats on you OV!!! I sure hope this is your month!! I want to see a bunch of :bfp:'s this month! C'mon Christmas babies! Oh. . and I updated your test date.
> 
> mrskcbrown-Girl. . . I have no idea how not to symptom spot. .I have been trying soooo hard not too. . .but I do believe that is the hardest thing NOT to do!! Good luck on holding out to test, we are suppose to test the same day. . but I just don't know if I can wait that long! :blush:
> 
> WillyNilly-are you still planning on testing tomorrow?? I know you feel like your chances are at about zero for this month, but I was just curious. :winkwink:
> 
> im_mi-I agree with the other ladies. . . perhaps this is a good time to take a little break from "trying" that may just give you the relaxation you need to get your :bfp:!
> 
> Aster-did you test? has AF showed yet??
> 
> Welcome parkgirl!!! :flower:
> 
> Well ladies, I am more than eager to start seeing BFP's! I have pretty much convinced myself that I'm not preggo for this month simply because of my temper. It seems to be that everything makes me so frustrated! I have had sore boobs, I'm breaking out, and I have had much more CM than usual. . . but I just don't feel like this is our month. . . .:cry:. I pray that it doesn't take us a year to conceive. . . and I'm not sure I can wait that long to make sure that the DH and I are "okay" in the baby making area. :blush: I know God has a plan, it is just getting really hard to go month to month, having sex during the right time, and still seeing a BFN. Just makes me sad. Well. . . I see have made this plenty long enough!! Hope you all have a blessed week!!:flower:

So you have to wait a year to be tested? I know this has to be hard! Hopefully I misunderstood what you were saying. I feel the same as you. I just dont know how many more months I can take seeing BFN's. My RE says we have the option of IUI but it can be expensive, and IVF not even on our radar! I got the sore boobs and exhaustion! I know God has a plan but it is hard.:cry::cry: My DH wants this bad too and sometimes blames things in the past on us not conceiving. He goes from being patient to frustrated, and back again! Well here's to hoping and wishing!

One way that I stop myself from testing is to simply not buy the test until the day off. I have no tests in my home period, LOL. Because if I have them I will test and I do not want to be disappointed prior to my AF getting here!:dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

The name that I am considering for a girl is Gabriella Milee and for a boy the name we are considering is Martin Josiah. Martin after Martin Luther King, Josiah from the word of God. My 8 yr old daughter created the name for the girl, basically from characters that she loves on the Disney channel, LOL!!! But we like the names so its fine.


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, I'm sorry you're feeling down this month. :hugs: I hope the ov watch helps you!


----------



## somedaymama

We have picked out a few names, although they could change when/if we ever have a baby!!

Our top girl choice is Magdalyn, probably Magdalyn Rose. This name is after Mary Magdalene in the Bible (with some modernized spelling :winkwink:) I love how she was so far from perfect, but so in love with Jesus...she was the first person that He appeared to after raising from the dead.

Our top boy choice is Alton James. This is not for sure because my husband is the third, so we could decide to make our boy the fifth. My husband hated his name growing up, plus there is no good nicknames left to use, so hopefully we won't be naming our boy after him. (His name is Gerald--I don't want my kid to sound like he is 80, lol-- his dad goes by Jerry and my DH's family calls him Jay, but I call him Jerry. confusing enough?) Anyway, we think Alton is a good compromise because it is also an old family name, and it's just modern enough for me without being overly so.

Another girl name I like is Emma Grace. 

Willynilly, I like your name choices. Finnian is certainly different, I know you said variations are becoming more common but I've never heard it!! (Except in Law and Order SVU. :)) I like Phoebe too, I had forgotten it was a Bible name. (it makes me think of _Friends_.)


----------



## Guppy051708

We like Emily Faith and Ivan Joseph...though i have to admit I really like the name Ephraim (for a boy). It means "fruitful". Ephraim is also the place were Jesus went to get away from Bethany in the book of John. Jesus stayed there while they plotted his death. Anyways, i dont know if the DH is too thrilled with that name or not, so we will see. We were also tossing around the name Amelia too, but leaning towards Emily now, i think calling her "Emi" would be a cute nickname [emee]


----------



## somedaymama

I just found out that a friend of mine is pregnant. I am so happy for them--they will make wonderful loving, Christian parents. At the same time, I am so jealous. I know it's not right and not very Christian of me, but it's just so freakin' unfair that everyone else gets a baby and I've pretty much given up hope. :cry:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks for the kind words everyone!! It is so nice to be able to share my thoughts and emotions with all of you. :flower: We have only been trying for 7 months, but my Dr. said she wants us to try for a year before we get tested for any complications. Ugh. :wacko:

As far as names go, we have picked out Emma Faith and Jackson Daniel, my Hubby also likes the name Kimber Elise. Hope you all had a great day!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> I just found out that a friend of mine is pregnant. I am so happy for them--they will make wonderful loving, Christian parents. At the same time, I am so jealous. I know it's not right and not very Christian of me, but it's just so freakin' unfair that everyone else gets a baby and I've pretty much given up hope. :cry:

I understand the jealousy feeling. I have a childhood friend, who is not married or even in a stable union having twins! I am happy for her but I was like "Dang God, wassup with that"? Then I had to remember that God is not a respector of persons, what he has done for her, he can do the same thing for me! Now if it would only be this month:dohh:! Anywho, so remember God has not forgotten you or me for that fact! Be blessed!:dust::dust:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> I understand the jealousy feeling. I have a childhood friend, who is not married or even in a stable union having twins! I am happy for her but I was like "Dang God, wassup with that"? Then I had to remember that God is not a respector of persons, what he has done for her, he can do the same thing for me! Now if it would only be this month:dohh:! Anywho, so remember God has not forgotten you or me for that fact! Be blessed!:dust::dust:

Thanks, mrskcbrown, I really needed that. :friends:


----------



## Inlalaland

Hi ladies. I just stumbled by your thread and wanted to say how uplifting it has been reading through it. I hope you all don't mind if I pop in from time to time for a bit of encouragement. :). It's nice to come across like minded women, especially on the Internet, ha!


----------



## somedaymama

Inlalaland said:


> Hi ladies. I just stumbled by your thread and wanted to say how uplifting it has been reading through it. I hope you all don't mind if I pop in from time to time for a bit of encouragement. :). It's nice to come across like minded women, especially on the Internet, ha!

Welcome, Inlalaland! :flower:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

welcome inlalaland :flower:

praying for your ladies and for your christmas babies :dust: :dust:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

also got a pretty big prayer request. i have my final math exam in the morning and i have to make a 95% on the exam to pass the class, if anyone sees this post, would love it if you could send up a quick prayer of peace, and strength for me. thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Will do babe!
Be praying for you!

Welcome inlalaland :hi:


----------



## Rmar

Sending you good vibes. Will pray for you. Good luck!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies! :hugs:

Well Af got me last night... :cry::cry::cry: Icouldn't be more gutted. I knew that I was out but something in me thought a miracle might happen. I had to go food shopping to too and was buying my hubby some more tshirts and the aisle new to it was all the adorable christmas outfits for babies... it was like a stab in the heart...
I want this so much and it would have been perfect for it to happen at christmas but I guess it wasn't meant to be. It is not the way He plans it and I have to accept that. Sorry to be on a mega downer but it is just really hard, I know this is only my 5th cycle but I am young, healthy, don't drink or smoke and I hope am fertile! Am starting to get a bit freaked out now and wondering if it is me... can I have babies? My sister said something odd to my mum, (none of them know we are trying so my mum told me) she said that if anyone was to have problems she wanted it to be her as she knows how much I want to be a mum oneday, (I used to be kids nurse and then a nanny so my love of kids isn't too much of a secret!!) as she would like kids but it isn't as important to her as me. Now I think, what if she is right and I can't have kids???:cry:

OK, thats enough now.. I have had a vent and am going to take a walk and let the wind blow away all the negativity.... only positive here ladies!!! 

I WILL get my BFP in January... (which gives me the 2ww smack on new year... nice!! :roll:) 
I WILL be chilled out and have LOTS of :sex: not just focus on the important days!! :winkwink: 
It WILL HAPPEN!!!! [-o&lt;

ok my lovelies, I know we are gonna have a whole bunch of christmas BFP's so I am praying for you all. 

Lord, bless my beautiful friends with your love and bring them your special gift of life, that they may bring another child to know your love as we do. Guide them through the hard times and good and support them with your spirit and guidance. Amen. 

Sending out huge hugs to you all. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Aster xxx


----------



## Rmar

Good luck for your New Year BFP! New years resolution- have a baby!

That is such a beautiful prayer!


----------



## mrskcbrown

xxJennaBearxx said:


> also got a pretty big prayer request. i have my final math exam in the morning and i have to make a 95% on the exam to pass the class, if anyone sees this post, would love it if you could send up a quick prayer of peace, and strength for me. thanks ladies :flower:

I just did! I sent a big shout out to God for you and you will do well! Be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aster said:


> Hi girlies! :hugs:
> 
> Well Af got me last night... :cry::cry::cry: Icouldn't be more gutted. I knew that I was out but something in me thought a miracle might happen. I had to go food shopping to too and was buying my hubby some more tshirts and the aisle new to it was all the adorable christmas outfits for babies... it was like a stab in the heart...
> I want this so much and it would have been perfect for it to happen at christmas but I guess it wasn't meant to be. It is not the way He plans it and I have to accept that. Sorry to be on a mega downer but it is just really hard, I know this is only my 5th cycle but I am young, healthy, don't drink or smoke and I hope am fertile! Am starting to get a bit freaked out now and wondering if it is me... can I have babies? My sister said something odd to my mum, (none of them know we are trying so my mum told me) she said that if anyone was to have problems she wanted it to be her as she knows how much I want to be a mum oneday, (I used to be kids nurse and then a nanny so my love of kids isn't too much of a secret!!) as she would like kids but it isn't as important to her as me. Now I think, what if she is right and I can't have kids???:cry:
> 
> OK, thats enough now.. I have had a vent and am going to take a walk and let the wind blow away all the negativity.... only positive here ladies!!!
> 
> I WILL get my BFP in January... (which gives me the 2ww smack on new year... nice!! :roll:)
> I WILL be chilled out and have LOTS of :sex: not just focus on the important days!! :winkwink:
> It WILL HAPPEN!!!! [-o&lt;
> 
> ok my lovelies, I know we are gonna have a whole bunch of christmas BFP's so I am praying for you all.
> 
> Lord, bless my beautiful friends with your love and bring them your special gift of life, that they may bring another child to know your love as we do. Guide them through the hard times and good and support them with your spirit and guidance. Amen.
> 
> Sending out huge hugs to you all. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
> 
> Aster xxx

Thanks so much. Yes we know God has a plan for us and it is really hard when we want something so bad! I hope that you get that BFP for the new year. I just relaxed this month as well. I was going TTC crazy. Although I still want my BFP, I just enjoyed my hubby. If after 6 months you havent got BFP, can you seek the help of a DR? or do they require that you wait a year? GL be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

xxJennaBearxx said:


> also got a pretty big prayer request. i have my final math exam in the morning and i have to make a 95% on the exam to pass the class, if anyone sees this post, would love it if you could send up a quick prayer of peace, and strength for me. thanks ladies :flower:

Praying for you Jenna! I am in finals right now too, so I know how stressful they are. I pray that God helps you remember what you've studied and gives you peace as you work. :hugs:

Aster, I'm sorry to hear AF came. :cry: :dust: to you for next month!!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Raschael -
> Thanks for asking about me - I'm kinda down and feeling a lot like you are this month with regards to conceiving within the "year" mark. I'm just seeing all the months of birth I had planned passing by - wanted to deliver in May originally because I didn't want to be in the third trimester in the summer...then I thought June wouldn't be so bad, and oh well, July isn't as hot as August, then who cares - August - I just want a baby - then September is a beautiful time of year! etc etc. Now, I think it is so funny that I cared so much about a date.

I do the same thing. When we first started trying, I really hoped I would get pregnant right away because then I would give birth right before my senior year in college. (If that had happened, I could have a 5 month old!!) Then as time went on, I planned what I would do if I had a mid-semester baby, then a Christmas baby, then summer...etc. Now it's been 14 months and I'll take that I can get! :shrug: I am a little scared about having a winter baby, I have a bit of SAD and that mixed with PPD worries me a little.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

mrskcbrown said:


> xxJennaBearxx said:
> 
> 
> also got a pretty big prayer request. i have my final math exam in the morning and i have to make a 95% on the exam to pass the class, if anyone sees this post, would love it if you could send up a quick prayer of peace, and strength for me. thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> I just did! I sent a big shout out to God for you and you will do well! Be blessed!:hugs:Click to expand...

thank you SO much!! :flower:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> xxJennaBearxx said:
> 
> 
> also got a pretty big prayer request. i have my final math exam in the morning and i have to make a 95% on the exam to pass the class, if anyone sees this post, would love it if you could send up a quick prayer of peace, and strength for me. thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> Praying for you Jenna! I am in finals right now too, so I know how stressful they are. I pray that God helps you remember what you've studied and gives you peace as you work. :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so very much!!! ill pray for your finals as well. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

xxJennaBearxx said:


> thanks so very much!!! ill pray for your finals as well. :hugs:

Thanks! How did your math final go?


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - I'm sorry...that's poo poo about AF. But will be praying hard for your (all of our) BFP's this month.

Someday - glad to know I am not the only kook out there trying to meticulously plan the birth month only to then find out "whoa - it's a lot harder than I originally thought." I still remember in health ed they basically taught us that touching a man's genitals could potentially lead to pregnancy. Not so much. :blush:

Guppy - would you mind taking a look at my chart and giving your expert charting opinion? Or anyone else for that matter - but I look towards Guppy since she is such a charting superstar. :hugs: I am 14 dpo today and no AF - she usually comes around 13 dpo. But I am thinking my OV day coulda been three days later than FF says - just looking at the chart - which would make AF due in a day or so and give me a 32 day cycle. Otherwise, I have had cramping and diarrhea (spelling and tmi, sorry) - so I'm wondering if there is a slight chance or just a stomach bug.

Love all the names - keep submitting them! and thanks Guppy and Rdy for considering naming your girls after me! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Willynilly

oh yeah, and a BFN on CD 13 (yesterday) w/ internet cheapie.


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - TOTALLY understand about friends getting preg and being jealous. yesterday when I got my BFN - I then saw on FB that a friend of mine had just announced her pregnancy. Wow - I was BAWLING. totally jealous but also happy for them (kind of simultaneously)...they are such an amazing Christian couple too - so I def felt bad for being so horrible in my mind.

LOVE Magdalyn - you could call her Maggie, Mags, Dally, or Magdalyn! or Lyn, I suppose...and love Alton too - different, unique - never heard of it. Oh - and didn't know there was a Finn or Finnian on Law and Order - will have to check that out. funny.

Emily is great - my name. I adore Faith. Ivan is great - not used very much at all. Ephraim is definitely different. Btw, we love Job too - but his whole life everyone would be saying Job, yeah? Jackson is hot! oh - and Amelia is a very unusual way of doing Emily - I like.


----------



## Guppy051708

WillyNilly,
Thanks :blush:
So the lowdown on your chart...here's the thing, if you are currently 13DPO than i would say that its looking great! :thumbup: however, due to the reasons you stated, it is hard to know how many DPO you are. For ALL pregnancy you will have raised temps for 18 or more days. So if your temp remains above coverline for about 4-5 more days, than i would be expecting you to see your :bfp:!
Your temps are still significantly above coverline so that is an awesome sign!!! I will chart stalk you for the rest of this cycle, if you dont mind :winkwink: 
With your temps and your symptoms, i would say its VERY possible that you could be pregnant, though only time will tell. :dust: Fx for you!


----------



## Willynilly

thanks for looking Guppy - and I would be so honored to have a chart stalker. if this isn't my month - I'm def joining the chart stalking group next cycle.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet!
I am crossing every body part that can be crossed for you! But if you must go onto the next cycle i can't wait for you to join!!! :friends:
Hopefully though, both of us can say good-bye to the thermometer! :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> LOVE Magdalyn - you could call her Maggie, Mags, Dally, or Magdalyn! or Lyn, I suppose...and love Alton too - different, unique - never heard of it. Oh - and didn't know there was a Finn or Finnian on Law and Order - will have to check that out. funny.

Yeah, we already talk about our little Maggie all the time. :blush: I love the other nicknames too!

Fin (I double-checked, that's how his name is spelled) is one of the detectives...him:
https://www.universal-playback.com/assets/images/0007/7237/law-order-special-victims-unit-tracy-marrow-a-k-a-ice-t-as-detective-odafin-fin-tutuola_product.jpg


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - i am up again today but did another HPT and BFN on 15 dpo. so, I think I def ov on day 18, not on the 15 that FF says. But since I didn't do any crosschecking except for temping - I'll never know. Anyway, fully expecting AF tomorrow or the next. poopoo. Next month will be my month and believe me - can't wait to toss the thermometer. Gonna stalk u now to see if you have a dip today. also - wow friends on FF - I didn't even know there was a thing?! I accepted you, of course!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - I wonder if that's his last name? I'm totally checking right now. I can't believe he is Fin and I never knew - I actually watch that show! shows how much I pay attention.


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - I also love Jezebel - but DH would never allow it - and then given what God says he'll do to her and her kind in Revelation - um, yeah, not so much for a sweet little girl.


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww thanks :friends:
you chart is still looking very good hun! :thumbup:
Fx for you and prayers your way that you get that :bfp: [-o&lt;


----------



## Willynilly

Ice-T ... Detective Odafin "Fin" Tutuola 

interesting - I think I can effectively rule "Odafin" out of our pool, though.


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - also, don't judge me by the extremely "sparse" BD'ing. :) you are probably thinking - how the HECK does she expect to get preg this month?! I know - this month was a truly embarassing try - I am a disgrace to all things TTC. 

kidding, of course.

anyway, no dip today for you but don't worry, I read dips only happen 20% of the time or something crazy like that. so don't read into it.

Anyway, I wrote earlier on here how my mom is not supportive of me just in general. and the whole TTC was hard to not have your mom be there for you. God has once again answered my prayers - my Grandma and I had a long talk the other day and she's so happy to join me as my "real-life" female TTC partner (even though she's definitely not trying LOL). It was amazing to talk to someone about all my stuff and have them understand completely...she watched one of her daughters go through 5 yrs of conceiving issues. I felt God definitely opened the door for us to talk about this stuff - and to show me he cares (b/c I need constant reminding it seems).

i am also so thankful for all of you and your prayers for one another. anyway, better get off b&b for the day now...have great ones!


----------



## Guppy051708

tahaha, you are too funny :haha:

Glad to see that God has answered your prayer hun :)
And we are glad to have you in our lives too! :friends:

So although my chart did not have an ID, i was told that it was triphasic!!! :wohoo:


----------



## im_mi

thats wonderful that you have found a maternal support in your grandmother, willy :) *hugs*


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> xxJennaBearxx said:
> 
> 
> thanks so very much!!! ill pray for your finals as well. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! How did your math final go?Click to expand...

i hope good, but i can never tell with math. its my worst subject lol


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Someday - I also love Jezebel - but DH would never allow it - and then given what God says he'll do to her and her kind in Revelation - um, yeah, not so much for a sweet little girl.

That is a beautiful name, but I think think there is too much connotation for most people. It's kind of like naming your kid Delilah.


Willynilly said:


> Ice-T ... Detective Odafin "Fin" Tutuola
> 
> interesting - I think I can effectively rule "Odafin" out of our pool, though.

I didn't know that was his full name! Interesting...


Willynilly said:


> Guppy - also, don't judge me by the extremely "sparse" BD'ing. :) you are probably thinking - how the HECK does she expect to get preg this month?! I know - this month was a truly embarassing try - I am a disgrace to all things TTC.

I think most of us have that kind of month at some point. It kinda gets to where :sex: isn't fun anymore, it's just what you have to do to "not miss the egg." Since I don't get the "classic" ovulation sign of EWCM, there is a long range of time each cycle where we feel like we really need to BD at least every other day. It gets stressful!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Willynilly said:
> 
> 
> Someday - I also love Jezebel - but DH would never allow it - and then given what God says he'll do to her and her kind in Revelation - um, yeah, not so much for a sweet little girl.
> 
> That is a beautiful name, but I think think there is too much connotation for most people. It's kind of like naming your kid Delilah.
> 
> 
> Willynilly said:
> 
> 
> Ice-T ... Detective Odafin "Fin" Tutuola
> 
> interesting - I think I can effectively rule "Odafin" out of our pool, though.Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know that was his full name! Interesting...
> 
> 
> Willynilly said:
> 
> 
> Guppy - also, don't judge me by the extremely "sparse" BD'ing. :) you are probably thinking - how the HECK does she expect to get preg this month?! I know - this month was a truly embarassing try - I am a disgrace to all things TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> I think most of us have that kind of month at some point. It kinda gets to where :sex: isn't fun anymore, it's just what you have to do to "not miss the egg." Since I don't get the "classic" ovulation sign of EWCM, there is a long range of time each cycle where we feel like we really need to BD at least every other day. It gets stressful!Click to expand...

I definitely understand how you feel. I try not to even think about it anymore. This whole ride has been stressful. Symptom spotting, just to have cycle come. I think Im going crazy. We have been bding every 2 days because sometimes it gets so mundane that we cant even perform well. Its not really love making, just baby making. Oh why is this so hard!:dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, i feel like that sometimes too. Lucky the DH and i have an understanding. We both love "real" passionate sex, but :sex: everyday to make a baby gets boring and monotonous. Usually we go without sex for a while after ov. but its okay because we keep our communication up and usually we feel the same way about it.


----------



## Rmar

Wow, I hope it doesn't get that way. Right now we are both loving it!

Just noticed you chart Guppy. Looks awesome!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank Rmar! :flower:
I really hope it stays looking awesome! :thumbup:
I had soo many symptoms today, i dont think i can deny it...though if i do end up getting a :bfn: than i surely will need to go to the :wacko: Loony Bin :haha:


----------



## Willynilly

Hi Immi - thanks.

Guppy - sweet - triphasic chart already! amazing. can't wait til you test.

Rmar - how long have you been trying? sorry if you already said earlier. wait til you have to bd when one or both of you are sick - it's a real pleasure - ha ha! but no - it is really good that it is never a chore for you both. It gets to be a bit monotonous at times - and stressful too - where we HAVE to do it today puts one or both out of the mood. but we've lightened up a lot in the past two months...I also found that I cannot think about conceiving while DTD - even the term BD puts me totally out of the mood. :)

Someday - ooooh, love Delilah - but yeah, agreed. Lila would be pretty. I love Lola too and Ruby. DH doesn't care for either.


----------



## Willynilly

funny - I've said the same thing about myself and symptom spotting and needing to go to the "bin."


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: 
everyone will probably think i am a hypochondriac if i dont see a :bfp: this cycle! :rofl:


----------



## mommahawk

Hi ladies...

I've been stalking this thread for a while, and I feel like I know all of you so I guess it's only fair that I introduce myself so that you can know me too! :flower:

I'm 30yo, my dh is 31 and we've been married for 10 years. We have three beautiful children and have been trying for #4 for over a year and a half. The first three we had NO problem getting preggo so this has been a little bit of a mystery. Finally in August, I started charting, and over the last few months have seen a pattern develop of a short luteal phase (8-10 days every month). I went searching for answers and discovered a thread on this forum about taking B6 to lengthen your LP. 

So, on CD1 of this cycle I began taking a B-100 complex along with my prenatal vitamin. I O'd two days earlier than in any of the previously charted months (CD13), so I'm hoping that the B-vits are working! 

I'm now 8dpo and no sign of AF yet! This morning my temp actually went up, so I'm a little nervous for tomorrow morning. Even if i'm not preggo I would be delighted if my LP would lengthen by even a day!

My signs so far:
-constant abdom. cramps since 4dpo
-persistent, annoying back ache the last two days, which I don't remember from previous pgs
-tender bbs, which as of late has been common before AF
-vivid dreams the last three nights which I ALWAYS have during preg.

signs that might be in my head:
-more frequent bathroom breaks
-fatigue (I mean, I have three kids, of course I'm tired! :winkwink:)

Anyway, sorry for writing a novel and thanks for letting me crash your party. I pray the best for all of you!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Guppy051708

Willy Nilly!!!! You only need 3 more days of risen temps!!!!! Im too excited for you!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Mammahawk! :hi:
So glad that your joined us! :friends:
Your symptoms sound wonderful! When will you be testing?


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Rmar - how long have you been trying? sorry if you already said earlier. wait til you have to bd when one or both of you are sick - it's a real pleasure - ha ha! but no - it is really good that it is never a chore for you both. It gets to be a bit monotonous at times - and stressful too - where we HAVE to do it today puts one or both out of the mood. but we've lightened up a lot in the past two months...I also found that I cannot think about conceiving while DTD - even the term BD puts me totally out of the mood. :)

Me either...images of cute little babies just don't fit into the picture. :haha: We try hard to not make it a chore, after all it is a beautiful way to build a family. But still, when I have a big exam and I've only seen my husband 3 hours in the last three days because of our school and work schedules, :sex: is the last thing on my mind. I'm such a _girl_ when it comes to that...I have to spend time with him to be in the mood to make babies. :blush:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> :rofl:
> everyone will probably think i am a hypochondriac if i dont see a :bfp: this cycle! :rofl:

Nooo...we'd understand. :winkwink: Who doesn't hope their symptoms all mean something?? I sooo hope you get a :bfp:!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun :blush:
Guess you're right...and BnB is the place to do it! :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

Somedaymama, Fx'ed that you'll be Ovulating soon!!!! Its looking good and so is that CM!!! I bet in the next couple of days your CP will change to high, soft, and open!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rmar

Willynilly said:


> Rmar - how long have you been trying? sorry if you already said earlier. wait til you have to bd when one or both of you are sick - it's a real pleasure - ha ha! but no - it is really good that it is never a chore for you both. It gets to be a bit monotonous at times - and stressful too - where we HAVE to do it today puts one or both out of the mood. but we've lightened up a lot in the past two months...I also found that I cannot think about conceiving while DTD - even the term BD puts me totally out of the mood. :)

This is the first cycle but I guess it makes it easier that we have been abstaining for at least 6 months for personal reasons. That was hard!


----------



## mommahawk

Guppy051708 said:


> Welcome Mammahawk! :hi:
> So glad that your joined us! :friends:
> Your symptoms sound wonderful! When will you be testing?

Thanks for the welcome, Guppy! I probably won't test until Sunday, which would be 12 dpo, and if I don't get AF by then, I'll be feeling pretty hopeful since that would be two days past my longest LP. FXed for both of us!

BTW, Your latest temp rise looks promising!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Hawk! 
We are both testing the same day!!! How exciting!
I know it wont be able to sleep...probably wake up in the wee hours of the night! ...think i'll stop peeing after 4PM saturday, just so if i do wake up i would have held it for long enough LOL Cuz i know i'll probably have to go to the loo before bed (midnightish) and im not so sure that would be enough time to get the hCG built up or not if i do wake up super early :shrug:

PS do you have a chart?


----------



## mommahawk

Hey Guppy,

I'm on my phone right now so it's kind of a pain to cut and paste, but if you look at my first post in this thread I put a link. As soon as I get five posts I can get a proper siggy!

That's really funny about you holding your pee for your test. Maybe we'll find each other on here in the wee hours Sun morn!


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet we will! The minute i get it, I will show the DH and then post a pic on BnB!!! :wohoo:

Im headed to bed. Im so :sleepy:
Talk to you girls sometime tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

WoW!!!!!
Hawk, YOUR CHART LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! i think its triphasic!!!!! I bet we are both gonna get our :bfp: on Sunday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

& OMG!!! are charts are looking so similar!!!!
I did the overlay thing and matched it at coverline and Ov...holy crap! You have to take a look at it!!!! Thats nuts!!!! Im super excited now!!!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy! Agh! the BIG drop today. She should be knockin on the door bright and early tomorrow AM...maybe even stop in today for a cup of tea.

ah well - I sort of knew not much chance but the tease is always a real killer. headin off to Cleveland tomorrow hopefully to buy the OV Watch...excited for it - hope it helps me to not miss the big days each month.


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Somedaymama, Fx'ed that you'll be Ovulating soon!!!! Its looking good and so is that CM!!! I bet in the next couple of days your CP will change to high, soft, and open!!! :thumbup:

Thanks, I so hope you are right! Your chart is looking beautiful!! :happydance:

Welcome, mommahawk! I'm glad you're here! Your chart is looking great too. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> WoW!!!!!
> Hawk, YOUR CHART LOOKS AMAZING!!!!! i think its triphasic!!!!! I bet we are both gonna get our :bfp: on Sunday!!!!!!!!!

Im gonna get my BFP sunday too, even though I do not chart, LOL.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ladies that are :test: this weekend, what are your symptoms? Just curious. I'll start:

sore boobs without prodding them
cramp in tummy
constipation
nausea/heartburn
exhaustion

Im going to test on sunday and I am about 14dpo and will be 17dpo when I test. I am truly holding out this time:winkwink:.

My prayer: Dear God, please bless us with children bfp:) that we can give back to you, like Hannah and Sarah did in the bible. We know that you are all-knowing and seek whats best for us, but you also said that you would give us the desires of our hearts. So God please grant it to us, and if you never do anything else for us, you have already done much more than we can ask or even think!

Amen:flower:

Baby dust and love to all!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks, somedaymama, for the welcome!

mrskcbrown: you have the will of a saint, girl, to hold out that long!!

Today my symptoms are still:
*AF-like cramps (I usually only get them after she's arrived)
*Backache
*Sleeplessness
*My children & husband would probably say irritability (actually they would probably say I've gone mental at times :wacko:) but I'll never admit to it! :winkwink:
*Vivid dreams

My CM seems to have dried up a little today (have been feeling very wet) and my bbs are still tender, although not as much so

GL to us all!!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for the prayer mrskcbrown. The story of Hannah gives me hope!

When are you testing, mommahawk? same day as Guppy, right?


----------



## mommahawk

Well, my plan is to test on Sunday...12dpo...as AF usually comes between 9-11dpo...we'll see if I can wait that long! :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

fx'd for you!!

:dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> Thanks, somedaymama, for the welcome!
> 
> mrskcbrown: you have the will of a saint, girl, to hold out that long!!
> 
> Today my symptoms are still:
> *AF-like cramps (I usually only get them after she's arrived)
> *Backache
> *Sleeplessness
> *My children & husband would probably say irritability (actually they would probably say I've gone mental at times :wacko:) but I'll never admit to it! :winkwink:
> *Vivid dreams
> 
> My CM seems to have dried up a little today (have been feeling very wet) and my bbs are still tender, although not as much so
> 
> GL to us all!!

Yes I think I have gotten the will because I use to POAS as often as I could! After getting bummed so many times, I decided against testing earlier than expected. Your symptoms too sound promising!! GL!:hugs:


----------



## Inlalaland

Hi Ladies! Just popping in for a quick non-ttc testimony. My husband was a little on edge when I got home from work yesterday. We live in a duplex(renting) and our neighbor(also renting from the same person) recieved a letter stating that her home was being foreclosed on and they had 30 days to move. So of course we're checking our mail, looking outside for any notice that might have blown away, just trying to figure out what was going on. Our property manager didn't have any info on it as she herself was waiting to talk to the actual owner. So we had to wait. Now, i'm professional at panicking. Seriously. But I went to our room and sat down with my husband's bible. I opened it up where he had is book mark. All I saw on the page, in red letters, "Where is your faith?" (Luke 8:25, kjv). God can and will do it! We heard back from our property manager that our home was safe, we do not have to move. Unfortunately, our neighbor does have to move. I'll be praying for them because they will need it. But wow God will show up at the right time,everytime! 

Be blessed and fx'd for all you ladies testing over the next few days!


----------



## somedaymama

Inlalaland said:


> Hi Ladies! Just popping in for a quick non-ttc testimony. My husband was a little on edge when I got home from work yesterday. We live in a duplex(renting) and our neighbor(also renting from the same person) recieved a letter stating that her home was being foreclosed on and they had 30 days to move. So of course we're checking our mail, looking outside for any notice that might have blown away, just trying to figure out what was going on. Our property manager didn't have any info on it as she herself was waiting to talk to the actual owner. So we had to wait. Now, i'm professional at panicking. Seriously. But I went to our room and sat down with my husband's bible. I opened it up where he had is book mark. All I saw on the page, in red letters, "Where is your faith?" (Luke 8:25, kjv). God can and will do it! We heard back from our property manager that our home was safe, we do not have to move. Unfortunately, our neighbor does have to move. I'll be praying for them because they will need it. But wow God will show up at the right time,everytime!
> 
> Be blessed and fx'd for all you ladies testing over the next few days!

Wow! So the landlord apparently paid the mortgage on your half but not on the other half? :wacko: 

I just love when God gives us amazing promises to hold on to like that. Isn't He good at providing! It's great that you guys don't have to move! Too bad for your neighbor though. :growlmad:


----------



## Inlalaland

somedaymama said:


> Inlalaland said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Just popping in for a quick non-ttc testimony. My husband was a little on edge when I got home from work yesterday. We live in a duplex(renting) and our neighbor(also renting from the same person) recieved a letter stating that her home was being foreclosed on and they had 30 days to move. So of course we're checking our mail, looking outside for any notice that might have blown away, just trying to figure out what was going on. Our property manager didn't have any info on it as she herself was waiting to talk to the actual owner. So we had to wait. Now, i'm professional at panicking. Seriously. But I went to our room and sat down with my husband's bible. I opened it up where he had is book mark. All I saw on the page, in red letters, "Where is your faith?" (Luke 8:25, kjv). God can and will do it! We heard back from our property manager that our home was safe, we do not have to move. Unfortunately, our neighbor does have to move. I'll be praying for them because they will need it. But wow God will show up at the right time,everytime!
> 
> Be blessed and fx'd for all you ladies testing over the next few days!
> 
> Wow! So the landlord apparently paid the mortgage on your half but not on the other half? :wacko:
> 
> I just love when God gives us amazing promises to hold on to like that. Isn't He good at providing! It's great that you guys don't have to move! Too bad for your neighbor though. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well, from what the owner told the property manager, she was doing a loan modification with the neighbors part of the property and it fell through. I feel so bad for them because they have 4 children, 2 in elementary and 2 little ones. They are rightfully distraught.


----------



## somedaymama

:(


----------



## im_mi

oh thats awful, your poor neighbours! :( of course its wonderful news though that your home is safe :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

wow so many of you seem to be having such good signs of that christmas bfp!! i hope everything works out just right for you!! :dust:


----------



## somedaymama

DH and I looked at baby Christmas clothes at Walmart tonight. I don't know why we torture ourselves!

So afterward I was walking around thinking about being okay with not having a baby for awhile, trying to talk myself into it I guess. Then I saw a young girl who was quite pregnant and I almost cried. :growlmad: I don't know what's up with my emotions lately.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

someday- :hugs: we all get emotional sometimes. its been a rough day for me as well, iv been pretty emotional, but thats all do to AF dropping off an early christmas present any day now :doh: the joys of being a woman. (sarcasm) ill pray for you to have strength.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> DH and I looked at baby Christmas clothes at Walmart tonight. I don't know why we torture ourselves!
> 
> So afterward I was walking around thinking about being okay with not having a baby for awhile, trying to talk myself into it I guess. Then I saw a young girl who was quite pregnant and I almost cried. :growlmad: I don't know what's up with my emotions lately.

Its just that we want this so bad! My emotions are haywire today. I dont know why. Im really nervous:nope: about not getting a :bfp:in 2 days but I just keep praying and reminding God of His promises to His people.:shrug: I guess either way, I will know something in 2 days!:cry:


----------



## Willynilly

still no :witch: 

now five days late - but temp dropped yesterday - still above coverline. 18 dpo now. based on the current state of my acne - I would think she's coming by at least tomorrow.

i hope she hurries it b/c i figured out my next AF date will be on my 30th bday - Jan 8th! i just KNOW it will by my best bday present ever to get my :bfp:

Someday - sorry - and I know EXACTLY how you feel.

MBrown - hang in there! two more days! this is a big weekend for all my FAITH girls!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I was calculating my cycle on www.babymed.com and I realized that I am about 12 DPO, and not 15 like I thought. I guess I counted wrong. I think I had those O pains on thanksgiving day but I know that I could have possibly O'd 12-48 hrs later which put me around the 29th and 30th. So I am happy about that. Cycle due in 2 days but I may try a FRER in the morning. I will keep you girls posted! 

Be blessed! Thanks for listening to my rants and rambles!


----------



## mommahawk

Good afternoon, girls!

Well, my temp dropped a little today, but not too much...it's still a little disheartening though...still feeling the backachey crampy stuff, and my bbs are a little tender although not as much as a couple of days ago.

Last night I was nauseous after my dinner, and for the past couple of days I range anywhere from no appetite at all one minute to being really hungry the next...I'm feeling a little like a crazy woman too, all emotional and all! 

Then, I did a really stupid thing last night :dohh: 
Yes, I did, I tested...at NIGHT...on only 9dpo...and of course BFN...what was I thinking?!? ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Anyway, I'm feeling back to OK today and telling myself to get back to the original plan...stay sane until testing on Sunday.

And, if my temperature will stay up for just one more day tomorrow, then no matter what, I can count this month a success because I will have increased my longest charted LP by a day!! See, you gotta look on the bright side of things, right? Right!??! 8-[

How's everyone else feeling today?


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! WillyNilly your chart is look absolutely beautiful!!!:wohoo: only one more day of a high temp and i think you've got yourself a :bfp:!!!!!

Mrskcbrown, everything is sounding fantastic for you! I think you'll be getting your :bfp: very soon!!! :yipee:

Well girls, my chart took another downer today :( I am sad about it, as AF is due on Sunday...and for the last two days my temps have been dropping. :sad2:

I guess i should point out that my apartment was cold last night...dont know why. I think there is something wrong with the heater. Also, i went to bed with wet hair (it was still damp when i woke to temp). So i think the combo of cold air and wet hair = lower temps. I fell back asleep for 3 solid hours and i took my BBT again. It was back up to 98.10! (and my hair was dry, go figure). I know this wasn't the usual time that i temp, but i've noticed with my temps that as long as i get the full 3 hour block of sleep in, than my temps are pretty consistent. Im not really as worried much about my temps now that i have realized these environmental factors. I am hopeful that they will go up tomorrow.

i def. know what its like to be pregnant, as i have been pregnant before, And i know for sure that i am feeling the same way this month. So im still hopeful.

What do you lovely ladies think? Please tell me the truth. I can handle it...


----------



## somedaymama

Your chart is looking, willynilly!! fx'd! I know you said you didn't "try" much, but from your chart it looks like the one BD was timed well. :winkwink:

Guppy, don't give up hope yet! You don't have to keep a triphasic chart to get a BFP. And you're only 8 dpo, right? You're still in, girl!

mrskcbrown, hang in there! I hope you see a :bfp: tomorrow!!

mommahawk...stay away from the tests until Sunday! lol...I know how disappointing the :bfn: can be. :growlmad:

I'm feeling great today. You guys much think I'm such a roller coaster of emotions because one day I'm so depressed and the next I'm so hopeful. I'm much more stable in real life, I promise. LOL. Anyway, I'm volunteering at the crisis pregnancy center today, and a lady who used to volunteer here brought her baby in that she adopted a few months ago. The director told me about how the lady had been trying for some time to adopt a baby, and she (the director) had been praying that she would get a baby. Not too long after she prayed, the lady and her husband got a baby to adopt. :happydance: So of course I said well pray for me! So she did, and it was the most comforting prayer. She referenced these verses from Deuteronomy:


> If you pay attention to these laws and are careful to follow them, then the LORD your God will keep his covenant of love with you, as he swore to your forefathers. He will love you and bless you and increase your numbers. He will bless the fruit of your womb, the crops of your land&#8212;your grain, new wine and oil&#8212;the calves of your herds and the lambs of your flocks in the land that he swore to your forefathers to give you. You will be blessed more than any other people; *none of your men or women will be childless,* nor any of your livestock without young.

Of course this verse is speaking to the Isrealites (sp?), but I'm claiming it as my own!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! I know it doesn't have to be triphasic, but if my temp keeps falling, then it basically means AF. Though i am confident my temp will go up tomorrow. There is no way with all of these symptoms i am having that im not pregnant. I just cant forsee getting a negative HPT. 
Yes, i am only 8 DPO, but i also only have a 10-11 day Luteal Phase. I am testing on Sunday, but Sunday is the day the :witch: is due. Basically, if i had a normal 14 day LP, than sure, at 8 DPO it would be okay, but the fact that i am only 2 days from AF is a worry to me. But i am keeping my head up and staying in prayer. I really feel like im gonna get a :bfp: so i do believe my temp will rise tomorrow.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I tested today with a FRER because the suspense was killing me and Im about 12 dpo and :bfn:! I wasted my money. I bought a 2 pack, so I guess Ill take the next one on sunday/monday! My boobs are still hurting very intensely but Im just preparing myself for my cycle to come.:cry:
We have been trying so hard since March! First on our own, then fertility specialists, semen analysis, and nothing!! We have the option of IUI but that is definitely a last resort.

Im bummed!:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im so sorry hunni :sad2:
But you still have a lot of hope out there! And tons of girlfriends praying for you! :hugs:
I know you're gonna get that :bfp:
Sunday will be here before you know it and both of us will be frantically posting our happy news on BnB!

:hug:


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi All,

I'm new to BaB. Me and my husband have been TTC since Nov '08 and are getting really low about not falling pregnant. I am a firm believer though that prayer can do anything so next time you pray send one up for me and i'll do the same for you all. 
I have an ultrasound soon to find out if i can PCO, i pray not!

xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello MrsEngland! :hi:
Nice to have you join the F.A.I.T.H. group! My prayers are with you and your husband. Just remember that "by His stripes we are healed!"

I pray that you have healthy organs that are working properly.


----------



## MrsEngland

Its nice to have support and to be able to support others with prayers!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad to have you Mrs. England. I am praying that everything is well. I have PCOS and you do not want nor need that. So I know God is going to bless you!

Guppy-Thanks for all of your positive energy. I was so discouraged last night when I went to the movies, I began to cry. Then when I got home, I re-read the story of Hannah and how she prayed, and prayed. So I followed her lead. The main thing the passage told me was to have faith. My faith waivers around this time I guess because I desire it so much! Yes tomorrow is another day but Im still so nervous. GL to you and all who are testing tomorrow!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you Mrskcbrown. 
I know the feeling. Even though i may appear to have all of this PMA, sometimes i just get so frustrated with TTC. Im glad that the Lord led you those scriptures. i can tell that he is already working in you :friends: You are gonna make one great mama!


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - thx for stalkin me this month - but alas, the acne indicated correctly (as it always seems to)...:witch: came yesterday afternoon!

:coffee:

I'm surprisingly fine this month - prob b/c I got alll my :cry: out mid-month when I felt like it was a "bad try" month. Oh yeah - and I cried a lot a week ago b/c I was confronted w a lot of babies in my family.

Today I feel so positive. weird. Must be God! I can't WAIT for this cycle to try...b/c of my crazily long period this month - my fertile days next month will be when we are together at AT HOME! so this should be an awesome, relaxing, fun cycle together. We decided that this month we will try our very bestest to go every other day started day 9 and holding out til the 21st or so. That's 7 BD's...so praying we can maintain that schedule at all the optimum days.

Guppy and MBrown - will def be watching for you two this weekend!!!
:winkwink:
Guppy - I don't think you have anything to worry about yet - it def could be your apartment temp level affecting it. In God's time, though.:hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - can you put me down to test on Jan 8th?! My 30th BDAY!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Rasch? where have you been? how are the headaches? hope you are feeling ok...and um - u r testing soon! praying for a BFP!


----------



## Guppy051708

WillyNilly, breakouts are my #1 AF symptom too. In fact, i usually dont have any other symptoms until she hits. And for as positive as i felt about this month, yesterday and today i feel out...completely. I know what it feels like to be pregnant, and this isn't it. I woke up with 3 new pimples (alot for me). So being the POAS Addict that I am, i tested this morning and got a :bfn: Tomorrow the :witch: is due. Guess onto cycle #3. :sad2:

I feel so bitter and sad right now. I believe that the Lord keeps His promises- always. But at the same time i feel so upset and bitter about it because its like, i got pregnant. I had the baby that we wanted. I went through half a trimester, then MCed, and here i am trying again and i still dont have a baby in my womb :cry: Then i see my sisters and all of these other girls getting pregnant to guys they barely have interest in and they barely have the means to take care of a child they really didn't want in the first place. 
I dont ask for much at all. I am content with next to nothing. My husband and a Bible will do...a baby is all i want, thats it. Why did i have it, only to get it taken away, and now im having trouble getting it back :cry: :cry: :cry:

Im sorry for the rant girls. PMA isn't there right now...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy I understand the pain and frustration you are feeling. I don't know what to say to make it better. ((hugs))


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - sorry no time to write much...but I'm so sorry, girl. of course, it ain't over yet. praying for you today. 

DH said something brilliant to me yesterday. maybe it will help. "well - you should really learn to love/appreciate the season we are in now (no children) b/c what happens when our children are grown up and out of the house and it is back to just us again? will you be sad that it is just us?" and yeah, it also just made me realize to stop trying to base my happiness on whether we have a baby or not...cuz I am a little...trying to focus now on enjoying whatever months I have without a baby - traveling whenever - going out to dinner/movie without finding a sitter - reading - watchin tv - taking naps...that is my next cycle resolution...


----------



## baby#3

:hi: Everyone,

Kind of new to this website. First and foremost, I want to say to everyone I am firm believer in the Lord and stand by my most favorite bible scripture: With God All Things Are Possible - Luke 1:37

Well here is a little about me: I am 30 years old and am married to my junior high school sweetheart for 6 1/2 years. We have a 9 year old daughter and a 5 1/2 year old son. We have 5 angel babies.

I had my Mirena removed on 10/26 and have been TTC for the last 2 months. I am currently on cd 21 of a 25 day cycle. I have never had a positive HPT test. I have always need blood tests - well so far at least. With my daughter I missed Af and BFN on a HPT and since AF didn't come after another week I went to the doctor only to find out that I wasn't 5 weeks but 9 weeks. I apparently had gotten my AF for the first month of my pregnancy.
With my son every was regular, missed AF, took a HPT and got BFN but went to Dr and was 5 weeks pregnant. 

I am currently waiting to test. The earliest I could test is tomorrow but AF not due until thursday the 17th. Praying for a :bfp: but due to history, I might have to actually wait until I miss AF. I would just like to say I know the devastation of miscarriages and get AF when you want her to take a hike off a short pier! :haha:

So I am sending prayers and baby :dust: to all TTC.


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Hi all, sorry to gatecrash! Just asking for a prayer for me and my DF. We are very optimistic this cycle and have prayed each and every day.. I feel pregnant, but I can't explain it.. just a few words to the big guy upstairs! If you can :) Gl to each and every one of you xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! 

Sorry I have been out of the loop over the past couple days. For some reason, every time I tried to get on here. . .it said that BNB was down for maint. 

I'm sorry to hear about all the BFN's!!! It SUCKS!!! Especially since I am joining you all. AF showed up today, 1 day late. I'm not too emotional about it this month as I just really didn't feel like this was my month. Oh well. . . on to another with my ladies in here!! 

We will all get our BFP's VERY SOON! It says in the bible that what we confess with our mouths will be. . . so I am confessing that for all of us! :flower: 

Welcome to all the newcomers. . :flower: glad to see you all on here! 

Well ladies, looks like its time for some new testing dates! :wacko: Love you ladies and have a blessed weekend!


----------



## mommahawk

Hi Mrs. England and Baby#3! I'm new myself, but from a newbie, WELCOME!! And thanks for the encouragement, WillyNilly! somedaymama, those verses from Deut were perfect! Thank you!

I guess this is the time of month that we all get discouraged, huh? It's kinda funny that a number of us are expecting AF around the same time...I suspect she'll show up at my door pretty soon, as well. Not holding out much hope for this month.
My temp went down today, although it's still above the coverline, but it was a pretty big drop. I'm still having the annoying cramping/hip pain/backache thing going on...been trying to figure out what that's all about? :shrug: Maybe the B-vits I'm taking? IDK...My CM has picked back up again, so I keep running to the bathroom thinking the :witch: is making a visit, but nothing yet...

If she can just wait until tomorrow morning, then I will have at least increased my LP by one day, and that is definitely something to be thankful for!! 

It's really nice to feel like I have some support during all of this (other than DH :winkwink:)... just other ladies who know what I'm going through, and with whom I can commiserate!! :hugs:

"Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, WITH THANKSGIVING, present your requests to God." Phil 4:6
We have so much to be thankful for, girls! 

:dust:


----------



## somedaymama

:hugs: Guppy :hugs: Don't worry about being negative, it is so sad to see the :bfn:...I know. I'm so sorry that this doesn't seem to be your month. I'm praying for your mental strength as you enter your next cycle of trying.

Willynilly, thanks for sharing what your husband said. He makes a great point!

Welcome, baby#3 and Hopeful4#1!! We're glad to have you!

I was going crazy not being able to talk to you ladies while the board was down! My DH just does not want to hear about how my cervix changes :rofl:

Last night we were in Menards shopping and they had a "baby's first christmas" tree that they were selling. There was an ornament on it that was a clear plastic heart with a baby inside--no words, no colors. I wanted it sooo bad because it seemed to say just what I felt. I miss the baby I was pregnant with even though I only knew about him or her for a few days. That baby is in my heart and I wish it was with us this Christmas. :cry: So I tried to buy the ornament to take home but they wouldn't sell it to me because it was only part of the decorated tree, they don't even sell the ornament anywhere else in the store! I was quite annoyed.

If anybody sees this, please pray for me. (unrelated to TTC)...I am working on a take-home mathematical economics exam and I am having an extremely hard time with it. Prayers are appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your prayers and encouragement ladies. I am in a much better place, emotionally today. Af is due either today or tomorrow (could be Tuesday if the B6 worked in lengthening my LP) but temp went up today, I have TONS of thick, creamy CM, and I had increased cramping last night...so cramping, no sign of AF, loads of CM, and a BBT increase...id say that everything is great! Im really hoping i get that positive soon. but if worst comes to worst, at least my luteal phase has lengthened and that is def. important to keeping a sticky, healthy bean :)


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks for your prayers and encouragement ladies. I am in a much better place, emotionally today. Af is due either today or tomorrow (could be Tuesday if the B6 worked in lengthening my LP) but temp went up today, I have TONS of thick, creamy CM, and I had increased cramping last night...so cramping, no sign of AF, loads of CM, and a BBT increase...id say that everything is great! Im really hoping i get that positive soon. but if worst comes to worst, at least my luteal phase has lengthened and that is def. important to keeping a sticky, healthy bean :)

Your chart is looking great! You know, you got a :bfp: pretty early last time, but that doesn't necessarily mean you will again. Just the fact that you have had no sign of AF is a very good thing! :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats what i was thinking today too,
Praise the Lord for helping me emotionally today!!!


----------



## mommahawk

Yay, Guppy...I'm likin' your chart! I'm glad you're feeling better, too.

No AF here yet...My temp went up a little bit but BFN this morning with FMU at 12dpo, though, so I'm guessing that the B-vits are working instead of my being preggo. So far, it's lengthened my LP by 2 days!


----------



## mommahawk

MrsBrown,

Did you :test:?!?!

FX'd!!!


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk said:


> Yay, Guppy...I'm likin' your chart! I'm glad you're feeling better, too.
> 
> No AF here yet...My temp went up a little bit but BFN this morning with FMU at 12dpo, though, so I'm guessing that the B-vits are working instead of my being preggo. So far, it's lengthened my LP by 2 days!

Your chart is looking great! Only time will tell if you get a :bfp:, but so far your LP is 3 days longer than last cycle. That is very good news for getting a sticky bean. :happydance:


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks a lot for the encouragement, somedaymama...it means a lot!:hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk said:


> Thanks a lot for the encouragement, somedaymama...it means a lot!:hugs:
> 
> How are you feeling?

I'm doing okay on the TTC front, my RE appointment is next month so I'm _trying _to not be too impatient. :winkwink: Besides, I'm in the midst of finals so right now TTC has to take the back seat!

By the way, I just noticed that you guys have been trying for 20 months! Have you talked to a doctor or anything?


----------



## mommahawk

Well, not really...I mentioned it to my GP when I was in for my annual, I think back in the summer...she asked if I had been charting, so when I said I hadn't she just said, "Oh, it'll happen. You haven't had any problem getting pregnant in the past, so there's nothing wrong with either of you." 

Which is why we're now at cycle 20 with no BFP...cause I've been thinking the same thing the whole time!! :blush:

In our whole marriage, we've always just kinda NTNP though, since we've never used BC. I never get my period back after BF until the newest one is nearly two, so the spacing is good anyway. I'm not really sure what happened after my third dc, as my cycles previously have ALWAYS been spot on 28 days. I don't know when I usually O'd but I just had in my head that it was around mid-cycle. Anyway, now with my cycles being 23-25 days, I decided to start charting in August. Then I ran across something on FF about short luteal phases, and the egg not having time to implant, etc., etc.

I actually thought I was pregnant a couple of times over the last year, and who knows maybe I was and the little beanie just didn't have enough time to dig in before my body expelled it? :cry:

Sorry for the rambling, but that's where we are now. And a little testimony if I may...there are plenty of areas in my life where I lack faith (way too many!!), but for some reason God has given me the faith to absolutely trust in His sovereignty over this part of my life. They are His children that He loans to me for a time, and He knows when it is the right time...and I totally believe that. So, actually 20 months sounds like a long time, and I couldn't believe it had been that long when I calculated it, but actually this is only the second month that I've even taken a HPT. When AF comes every month, I am of course a little disappointed, but then I turn around and thank God for His perfect timing, and for the three blessings He has already given me. 

I know there are people who try for years and years for just one child, (I know a few personally, and may He bless those of you on this board that are in this position) and it is so heartbreaking to see them go through that. So I would love to have a fourth, but I also would be absolutely content with the beauties that are sleeping upstairs right now.


----------



## somedaymama

Very wonderful attitude to have, mommahawk. Thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> MrsBrown,
> 
> Did you :test:?!?!
> 
> FX'd!!!

Hey Ladies! This system was down everytime I got on here! No I didnt test but I missed my AF yesterday and today so far. It was due yesterday! I feel a lot of pressure and the need to urinate quite frequently especially during the night, breasts still tender not extremely sore though. My AF since sept when I started taking clomid and metformin have been very accurate, 34 days to the tee. So not getting it is a huge sign. Im going to try to hold out and test tomorrow!:dohh:

I am scared of BFN's!!!! I will keep you all posted!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well right after I posted this, I got AF! Oh well. Gl to you ladies. I dont think I will be TTCing any longer. I have been trying since March and Im just tired!!!!


----------



## baby#3

To All the Ladies who are TTC again I say trust in our good Lord. 
With God all things are possible -Luke 1:37

I tested today, tried to fight it but I couldn't and the good Lord blessed me and answered my prayers. I got a :bfp: :happydance:

I believe that He has a plan for us all and all of your days will come. Keeps your heads of and never doubt. 

Lots of baby :dust: and luck to you all!


----------



## somedaymama

baby#3 said:


> To All the Ladies who are TTC again I say trust in our good Lord.
> With God all things are possible -Luke 1:37
> 
> I tested today, tried to fight it but I couldn't and the good Lord blessed me and answered my prayers. I got a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I believe that He has a plan for us all and all of your days will come. Keeps your heads of and never doubt.
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: and luck to you all!

Congratulations! :yipee:

You got a positive hpt? That's a good thing, considering your history of not getting :bfp: on home tests. 

I only "met" you yesterday, but I'm so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: *Mrskcbrown,* im sorry the :witch: got you girl :hug:
You should do whats best for you. & stress doesn't help anyone TTC. My prayer to the Man Upstairs is that the minute you have fun "messing around" with your DH :winkwink:, you would conceive. God is out for our God and He will bring us our heart's desires.

We are always here for you! Blessings to you.


----------



## Guppy051708

CONRATULATIONS *Baby#3*, that is wonderful!!!!! So glad the Lord has presented you with this happiness :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Well right after I posted this, I got AF! Oh well. Gl to you ladies. I dont think I will be TTCing any longer. I have been trying since March and Im just tired!!!!

I'm so sorry mrskcbrown. :hugs: I know how you feel, it can be _so_ discouraging. Take a month off of trying if you want, but don't give up altogether yet! God has a baby for you...I wish it was NOW! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, your chart is looking bea-utiful! :wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks *Somedaymama!*
I took a Dollar Tree test last night and with FMU today, im pretty sure there is something there! It is SUPER faint, but i think i see something! :yipee: But thats not in stone yet until i get a better positive. The line on last nights HPT and this mornings look the same - i think its just because hCG hasn't built up yet. Im going to buy some FRER sometime today.


----------



## mrskcbrown

baby#3 said:


> To All the Ladies who are TTC again I say trust in our good Lord.
> With God all things are possible -Luke 1:37
> 
> I tested today, tried to fight it but I couldn't and the good Lord blessed me and answered my prayers. I got a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I believe that He has a plan for us all and all of your days will come. Keeps your heads of and never doubt.
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: and luck to you all!

congrats


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun, but its not officially until i get a line that i dont have to squint my eyes for 10 minutes to see LOL


----------



## baby#3

Thanks Ladies, I have only know you for a day but I feel the love.

@somedaymama - yes I was completely shocked. I have been feeling funny but seeing as how AF wasn't due until Thursday was expecting a BFN. I have checked the test 20 times already. LOL! I used FRER digital this time so there wouldn't be any doubts.

@guppy - as I said above I never got BFP with HPT before so was skeptical. Took the FRER digital test and got the BFP!! I am still in shock. I think the digital ones are the best because there is not a doubt. It's in plain english. no wondering whether the second line is correct or not.

@mrskcbrowm - I agree with the ladies in saying you must do what you feel but don't give up. God has a plan for us all, including you and I believe that nothing is too hard for our Lord!

Thanks again and baby :dust: to all who are waiting for their :bfp:s


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

mrskc- :hugs: my prayers are with you and your husband, iv never ttc so i cant say that i understand what you are going through, but i do believe that the lord works for the good of those who love him. dont give up completely, a break is good, but God has your baby. i believe he truly does. :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

guppy- :happydance: praying for you, things are sounding wonderful!!!!

baby#3- many congrats to you and your OH!!!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome again to all the newcomers!! :flower: Glad to have you!! 

Willy-I like what your DH had to say. . .it is soo true!!

Guppy-Sorry you are feeling like this may not be your month!! Still praying for you, and I am glad your emotional state is okay. I know last month was particularly hard for me. I'm hoping that faint line turns into a big bright one for you!! :hugs:

mommahawk-I love your pma! We can all get so discouraged during this time in each of our lives and it is always encouraging to me to see others who can see something positive in just about anything. :thumbup:

mrskcbrown-So sorry to hear that AF showed up. . but I agree with the other ladies. . don't give up! I know you can't see it now, but God does have a plan. Only He knows why you haven't gotten your BFP yet and I am sure someday, when you are holding your little one in your arms, you will look back and fully understand His perfect timing. Hang in there hon!! He only wants the best for you! :hugs:

Baby#3-CONGRATULATIONS!! I am so excited for you!! :hugs:

Well, on a side note. . . I still need some testing dates ladies!! :thumbup: I will try and get them updated as you all give them to me. Also, I have a quick question. . . WARNING: this contains a little tmi. . .:blush:

Okay. . .so usually my periods are very heavy for about 3 days, then very light for about 2 days. . . however, this month and last month have been weird. Last month I had 9 days of bleeding, 3 heavy days and 6 light days. This month, I had 1 heavy day and I am on my second day of light bleeding. I was still right on time, just not nearly as much bleeding as usual. Anyone experience this before?? Is it pretty normal??


----------



## mommahawk

Baby #3 -- Yay!! That's awesome news!! Congrats!:happydance: Praying for a sticky bean for you!

Guppy -- Sounds good, girl! I'll keep my FX'd for a stronger line!

Mrs.Brown -- Oh, hang in there, hun...He can turn your mourning into dancing! But, I think if you need a break, definitely take it! I've noticed since I've been on this forum, TTC has become a little more...consuming, I guess is the word. But take heart, a BFP can happen even when you're just BD'ing for fun!! :winkwink:


Rdy -- I know that my periods vary...I remember one a couple of months ago that was only 2 days of light bleeding/spotting...:shrug: But I've never had one that lasted 9 days, I don't think...I'd say it's all part of our normal cycles, but if you're concerned, don't be afraid to call your doc!

Jenna -- how'd your math test go? 

somedaymama -- :hi: Sorry for the long response to your straightforward question yesterday! My husband calls me an "outward processor" :D


Well, as you can see from my chart, my temp dropped way below coverline this morning, so I knew I'd be getting a visitor, and I was right. AF just arrived. "Why, hello, old friend..." :gun: But I did remind her that I was able to keep her away for two extra days, and a time would come soon that I wouldn't be seeing her for quite a long while! :ban:
yeah, I know, I'm a dork :haha:


Well, Willy, it looks like we might be BD'ing around the same time this month! Merry Christmas, daddy!:coolio:

Blessings and :dust: to all!


----------



## baby#3

Thank you for the congratulations.

Rdy2bamom - Just a little background on me. This will be my 3rd child but my 7th pregnancy. With my first child, I experience what you are experiencing now. I actually got AF for my first month and didn't think anything of it. But when I missed AF the next month I took a HPT and got a BFN, but AF still never came so I went to the dr and while I thought I should have been only about 4 weeks, I was actually 9 weeks. Not sure if that helps but I am one of the rare ones that had my AF for the first month of my pregnancy.


Lots of luck and baby :dust: to all of you TTC


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Welcome again to all the newcomers!! :flower: Glad to have you!!
> 
> Willy-I like what your DH had to say. . .it is soo true!!
> 
> Guppy-Sorry you are feeling like this may not be your month!! Still praying for you, and I am glad your emotional state is okay. I know last month was particularly hard for me. I'm hoping that faint line turns into a big bright one for you!! :hugs:
> 
> mommahawk-I love your pma! We can all get so discouraged during this time in each of our lives and it is always encouraging to me to see others who can see something positive in just about anything. :thumbup:
> 
> mrskcbrown-So sorry to hear that AF showed up. . but I agree with the other ladies. . don't give up! I know you can't see it now, but God does have a plan. Only He knows why you haven't gotten your BFP yet and I am sure someday, when you are holding your little one in your arms, you will look back and fully understand His perfect timing. Hang in there hon!! He only wants the best for you! :hugs:
> 
> Baby#3-CONGRATULATIONS!! I am so excited for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Well, on a side note. . . I still need some testing dates ladies!! :thumbup: I will try and get them updated as you all give them to me. Also, I have a quick question. . . WARNING: this contains a little tmi. . .:blush:
> 
> Okay. . .so usually my periods are very heavy for about 3 days, then very light for about 2 days. . . however, this month and last month have been weird. Last month I had 9 days of bleeding, 3 heavy days and 6 light days. This month, I had 1 heavy day and I am on my second day of light bleeding. I was still right on time, just not nearly as much bleeding as usual. Anyone experience this before?? Is it pretty normal??

Rdy2BaMom,:flower:

You know it&#8217;s funny, because I&#8217;m experiencing that as well on this cycle. I&#8217;m CD 4 today and was just experiencing that. I&#8217;m glad to see the bfp&#8217;s in here. GOD knows our timing for our BFP&#8217;s. That is why I always say. Let GO and Let GOD! Our time is coming for our BFP&#8217;s. We have to remain &#8220;POSITIVE&#8221; about this and not to stress. And who ever get&#8217;s the bfp first. Let&#8217;s make a day to create &#8220;The Back to school September&#8217;s Thread&#8221; in the 1st Trimester group. They got the &#8220;Beach August Babies Thread&#8221; all ready. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk said:


> somedaymama -- :hi: Sorry for the long response to your straightforward question yesterday! My husband calls me an "outward processor" :D

Haha, no problem. :) I love to read your posts, you manage to find the bright side in most situations. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear AF showed up. :( It is really good that you managed to lengthen your LP though!

Hi Dipar_Butt3! Haven't seen you for awhile! :wave:


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering what website you all use to track your temperatures etc? And do you have to start from day 1 of your period? 
Also do you know of any vitamins that are good to take when TTC i wanna give my body every chance of getting a BFP. 

I'm praying for you all, you'll get there.

xxx


----------



## somedaymama

MrsEngland, 

I use fertilityfriend.com, and when you have to start depends on how long your cycles are. I have about 42 day cycles usually, so it's not a big deal if I get lazy and don't start temping for a week or so. The shorter your cycles, the sooner you should start recording temps in order to see an accurate pattern. 

I'm just taking a vegan prenatal, Guppy and some others have been taking B vitamins to lengthen their luteal phase. If you have a LP defect, they could help you.

If you are just getting started with temp tracking, I highly recommend the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility._.


----------



## MrsEngland

somedaymama said:


> MrsEngland,
> 
> I use fertilityfriend.com, and when you have to start depends on how long your cycles are. I have about 42 day cycles usually, so it's not a big deal if I get lazy and don't start temping for a week or so. The shorter your cycles, the sooner you should start recording temps in order to see an accurate pattern.
> 
> I'm just taking a vegan prenatal, Guppy and some others have been taking B vitamins to lengthen their luteal phase. If you have a LP defect, they could help you.
> 
> If you are just getting started with temp tracking, I highly recommend the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility._.

Thanks so much, i will definately look for that book.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! I spoke with DH and he wants to continue to try until we reach one year without IUI. So I guess we will keep trying, although I am not feeling it at all! He is such a great christian man, and he just told me that we will try and in God's timing we will! I dont know whether to use clomid this month or just take my metformin because I believe it is making me ovulate on its own but the clomid just increases the chances. IDK??

I think I will give it a try with metformin alone and gives clomid a break. Clomid supposedly makes cervical mucus hostile and thick and we dont want that!

I probably wont be on here much, until I am in my 2WW, so GL and I hope yall get your BFPs!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dipar!!!! I am sooo glad to see you back on here!!! :happydance: Where have you been girl?? How are you??? Are we still on the same cycle??? Missed you hon!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, apparently i need to learn to follow my acne...i didn't have blood when i wiped, but when i went to check my CP i did. It wasn't very much at all. But im guessing its AF ... Guess im out :cry: :cry: :cry: I just dont understand with my temps increasing why that would happen...


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Well, apparently i need to learn to follow my acne...i didn't have blood when i wiped, but when i went to check my CP i did. It wasn't very much at all. But im guessing its AF ... Guess im out :cry: :cry: :cry: I just dont understand with my temps increasing why that would happen...

That is odd...on your last cycle you had a normal downturn when your AF was about to start. I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

I know, i dont get it either.
Some ppl on here told me that it could just be spotting and i really am preggo, but based off of my acne, im willing to bet its the :witch: :sad2:


----------



## somedaymama

Well it's still possible given your temps, and acne could be a pregnancy sign, but it's hard to say for sure. I guess if you get more :witch: you'll know for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Dipar!!!! I am sooo glad to see you back on here!!! :happydance: Where have you been girl?? How are you??? Are we still on the same cycle??? Missed you hon!:hugs:

Rdy2BaMom. Yes i'm back :hugs: I've been ok. Getting ready for Christmas. I'm doing good these days :flower: You know, I lost count on the number of cycles it's crazy :haha: But right now i'm on CD 4 now. AF came on the 11th of December.

I miss you to Rdy2BaMom. How have you been? How are you? And what's going on..On your end of the computer? :hugs:

Let's all have faith for our bfp's. And make a Back To School Thread on the pregnancy side of bnb. If they haven't made a September Thread yet.


----------



## J_K_L

Hi Ladies. I am in my Fertile Period and my husband was able to make it home for the weekend. Woohoo. At least there is a chance it happened this month. 

Have you ladies seen this thread. It's an old wives tale...but fun nonetheless.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/224509-old-wives-tale-try-go-crazy.html

I got Boy, Girl, Boy and when I did it over my tummy I got a boy.


----------



## J_K_L

I've been having a similar experience. I'm chalking it up to going off the BCP. Not sure if it's normal though. 



Rdy2BaMom said:


> Okay. . .so usually my periods are very heavy for about 3 days, then very light for about 2 days. . . however, this month and last month have been weird. Last month I had 9 days of bleeding, 3 heavy days and 6 light days. This month, I had 1 heavy day and I am on my second day of light bleeding. I was still right on time, just not nearly as much bleeding as usual. Anyone experience this before?? Is it pretty normal??


----------



## J_K_L

Amazing!! Praise Him!! Congratulations :cloud9:



baby#3 said:


> Thank you for the congratulations.
> 
> Rdy2bamom - Just a little background on me. This will be my 3rd child but my 7th pregnancy. With my first child, I experience what you are experiencing now. I actually got AF for my first month and didn't think anything of it. But when I missed AF the next month I took a HPT and got a BFN, but AF still never came so I went to the dr and while I thought I should have been only about 4 weeks, I was actually 9 weeks. Not sure if that helps but I am one of the rare ones that had my AF for the first month of my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> Lots of luck and baby :dust: to all of you TTC


----------



## Willynilly

Mommahawk - u r so funny! Merry Christmas, DH is right! I am already planning the line-up of Victoria's Secret lingerie over the holiday "dance time" :) 

Actually - it sounds like a lot of us will be ovulating around the same time! I am currently CD 4. Maybe God planned it this way so all of our BFP's could be together?

I'm really praying for a BFP on my 30th bday - I don't think you could get a better present!

Someday - I just love u.

Once again - thx all for your great love for each other. God's love shines through for sure.


----------



## Willynilly

Baby3 - CONGRATS!!! God is so good...I love his amazing gift of children. Enjoy the next 9 months.


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - praying for you - u r def not out yet!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls :hugs:
Love you all. Thanks for your encouragement and support.


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, you're very sweet. :hugs: I so hope you get your birthday BFP!! When is your b-day? (sorry if you've already said...it's finals week and my brain isn't working)

Guppy, how's it going? Have you gotten any more :witch:? I hope not! :hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Nope :D
In fact there hasn't been any signs of AF now for hours! :yipee:
And i had a little (VERY little) amount of watery consistency CM
Im starting to think it really was IB (but wont know for sure until i temp tomorrw).
Thanks so much girls, I am feeling positive about this now :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

JKL, I'm so glad your husband could make it home "in time"! lol...I hope you get your Christmas :bfp: (or since we're so close to Christmas, your few-days-after-Christmas BFP) :haha:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> Nope :D
> In fact there hasn't been any signs of AF now for hours! :yipee:
> And i had a little (VERY little) amount of watery consistency CM
> Im starting to think it really was IB (but wont know for sure until i temp tomorrw).
> Thanks so much girls, I am feeling positive about this now :friends:

YAY! :wohoo: fx'd!!

ETA: watery CM is good right? Don't you usually get pretty dry around AF showing up?


----------



## Guppy051708

yep :D


----------



## somedaymama

good. I'm getting excited for you. :happydance:

I'm going to have to wake up early tomorrow to check out your chart. :haha: (creepy, huh)


----------



## Guppy051708

NOPE! :haha: I love my chart stalkers! :haha:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Dipar!!!! I am sooo glad to see you back on here!!! :happydance: Where have you been girl?? How are you??? Are we still on the same cycle??? Missed you hon!:hugs:
> 
> Rdy2BaMom. Yes i'm back :hugs: I've been ok. Getting ready for Christmas. I'm doing good these days :flower: You know, I lost count on the number of cycles it's crazy :haha: But right now i'm on CD 4 now. AF came on the 11th of December.
> 
> I miss you to Rdy2BaMom. How have you been? How are you? And what's going on..On your end of the computer? :hugs:
> 
> Let's all have faith for our bfp's. And make a Back To School Thread on the pregnancy side of bnb. If they haven't made a September Thread yet.Click to expand...

Well, I'm on cycle day 3. . ugh. . . Oh well!! I am doing well, I've been really emotional this cycle, for what reason, I don't know. . . not a whole lot going on here. Just been working and dealing with some family stuff. We recently found out that my dad-in-law has prostate cancer :cry:. . . please keep him in your prayers! He goes tomorrow to see if it has spread, but I am believing that it hasn't and that they have caught it early.

When are you going to test next?? I have been slacking. . . . . I know. . . . so I need your next test date!! and everyone else's pleeeeeease!!! :flower:

Glad to hear you are doing well!! Keep in touch! :hugs:

Guppy-still looks pretty promising hun!! Praying for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks so much for your love and support ladies! :friends:
Well i am going to go to bed now. Im excited to wake up tomorrow to see if my temps stays up, if i get a :bfp:, or AF shows.

Goodnight ladies! xxx


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry to hear about your FIL Rdy!! I'll pray for him.


----------



## somedaymama

goodnight guppy! fingers crossed for you tomorrow morning!


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls!!! Thanks so much for your prayers!!!
Not only did i get a temp increase today, but my temp is the highest i have EVER recorded one since charting!!!! :yipee:
AND i tested with a FRER & ANSWER brand HPT, and they were positive!!!!! Granted the lines were VERY VERY VERY faint, but they were still there on both of them and both showed up well before the 3 minute mark, so there is no way these are evap lines!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## MrsEngland

Guppy- Thats brillant news, will keep praying for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you!!! It means so much :friends: 
:dust: & prayers for you hun!


----------



## Rmar

That's great news Guppy! Sticky vibes to you!


----------



## J_K_L

Yay Guppy!! Awesome news! This has to be it! :cloud9:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Dipar!!!! I am sooo glad to see you back on here!!! :happydance: Where have you been girl?? How are you??? Are we still on the same cycle??? Missed you hon!:hugs:
> 
> Rdy2BaMom. Yes i'm back :hugs: I've been ok. Getting ready for Christmas. I'm doing good these days :flower: You know, I lost count on the number of cycles it's crazy :haha: But right now i'm on CD 4 now. AF came on the 11th of December.
> 
> I miss you to Rdy2BaMom. How have you been? How are you? And what's going on..On your end of the computer? :hugs:
> 
> Let's all have faith for our bfp's. And make a Back To School Thread on the pregnancy side of bnb. If they haven't made a September Thread yet.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I'm on cycle day 3. . ugh. . . Oh well!! I am doing well, I've been really emotional this cycle, for what reason, I don't know. . . not a whole lot going on here. Just been working and dealing with some family stuff. We recently found out that my dad-in-law has prostate cancer :cry:. . . please keep him in your prayers! He goes tomorrow to see if it has spread, but I am believing that it hasn't and that they have caught it early.
> 
> When are you going to test next?? I have been slacking. . . . . I know. . . . so I need your next test date!! and everyone else's pleeeeeease!!! :flower:
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well!! Keep in touch! :hugs:
> 
> Guppy-still looks pretty promising hun!! Praying for you!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Rdy2BaMom,

Yes:hugs::hugs: I most diffidently keep him in prayer, so that doesnt spread:nope:. Put everything in Gods hands, everything will be all right:hugs:. I dont have a test date yet. I know its going to be sometime after Christmas. I have to go for my trans-virginal scan on the 29th of this month, to see whats going on in there, since my OB doesnt feel she should do any more test on me, since she feels that if I can have 2 kids, I can still get pregnant without any problems. But every since I took that depo shot, my life hasnt been the same. 

But anyways I hope all is well with everybody. Im on CD 5 so 3 more days to go. I just look here. For testing...I may test on my birthday (January 5th) yes it will be nice to have a bfp as a birthday present.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Girls!!! Thanks so much for your prayers!!!
> Not only did i get a temp increase today, but my temp is the highest i have EVER recorded one since charting!!!! :yipee:
> AND i tested with a FRER & ANSWER brand HPT, and they were positive!!!!! Granted the lines were VERY VERY VERY faint, but they were still there on both of them and both showed up well before the 3 minute mark, so there is no way these are evap lines!!!! :wohoo:

Congrats!


----------



## somedaymama

GUPPY!!! ohmygoodness I am so excited for you! :yipee: Besides the faint lines, your chart is looking amazing. :hugs: I think I'm going to cry. :D


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congratulations Guppy!!! I'll pray for a sticky bean!! :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! Thanks so much for your prayers!!!
> Not only did i get a temp increase today, but my temp is the highest i have EVER recorded one since charting!!!! :yipee:
> AND i tested with a FRER & ANSWER brand HPT, and they were positive!!!!! Granted the lines were VERY VERY VERY faint, but they were still there on both of them and both showed up well before the 3 minute mark, so there is no way these are evap lines!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Mrskcbrown,

Why the >:growlmad: :gun: Do not worry. Our time is coming! I'm praying for this! I'm learning the stuff of bnb(like starting new threads and all) I'm ready for my bfp and also the "Back To School Thread" on the pregnancy side so women who get their bfp's and also EDD in September, besides August.


----------



## Willynilly

:crib:

You better get ready to set it up!!! GUPPY - I'm crying tears of joy! so happy for you! :baby:

Dipar - my bday is 3 days after you! I'm turning 30 on Jan 8th, Someday...really praying for a BFP cuz that's my testing day too. Sorry I keep repeating this - you are prob all like - ya we know! we got it. ha ha.

anyway, how young will you be turning on the 5th, Dipar?
I'm excited to turn 30 - I like getting older b/c I am wiser, more confident, faith-driven as I age! If I do say so myself.

Guppy - again - so happy! pictures please of your lineS!!!:headspin:
:wohoo:
:loopy:
:flasher:
:bunny:

not sure why I put the flasher - just funny!


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - sorry to hear the news about your FIL. Will def be praying for him and your family.


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - I am so glad to be on a cycle with you. Will be praying for us all daily -and for our BFP's in God's perfect timing.


----------



## somedaymama

Now I'm pouting because you all are getting new testing dates and I'm not. :sad1:

Anyway, I really do hope you all get your birthday BFPs. Maybe I'll get one by my birthday too. :sad2:



edit: sorry for the negative post. please return to celebrating guppy's beautiful chart. :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! Thanks so much for your prayers!!!
> Not only did i get a temp increase today, but my temp is the highest i have EVER recorded one since charting!!!! :yipee:
> AND i tested with a FRER & ANSWER brand HPT, and they were positive!!!!! Granted the lines were VERY VERY VERY faint, but they were still there on both of them and both showed up well before the 3 minute mark, so there is no way these are evap lines!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Mrskcbrown,
> 
> Why the >:growlmad: :gun: Do not worry. Our time is coming! I'm praying for this! I'm learning the stuff of bnb(like starting new threads and all) I'm ready for my bfp and also the "Back To School Thread" on the pregnancy side so women who get their bfp's and also EDD in September, besides August.Click to expand...

Im still a bit :nope: so thats why the sad face. I wont know if I am BFP until January 17, which seems like its a million miles away.:shrug: My fertile period is Dec 29-Jan4, with O day being on the 4th. Im coping, but trying to muster all the happiness that I can for everyone else getting their BFPs.

Im just going on with my life.


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - when is ur bday? how's the therm working - did they send a new one? sorry - it's poopy to not know whether u o'd or not. praying for you to pop the eggs out quickly and more regularly...r u on vitamins, btw?


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - no such thing as tmi. I've had AF's that vary like that - I don't really think it is a big deal. I wouldn't worry too much...just my opinion.


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Someday - when is ur bday? how's the therm working - did they send a new one? sorry - it's poopy to not know whether u o'd or not. praying for you to pop the eggs out quickly and more regularly...r u on vitamins, btw?

My birthday isn't until July...I was just being dramatic. sorry. :winkwink:

They did send a new thermometer, but I checked it with my digital and they were exactly the same, so I'm using my digital for now because it's easier. I'm on CD 22 now, and it's just frustrating to wait. My cervix has been showing some good signs, so hopefully I will ovulate soon!

The only vitamins I'm taking are a vegan prenatal and calcium supplements (my dad and grandma both have osteoporosis). Oh, I also take a small dose of EPO most days but I'm afraid to overdo it because last cycle I took the amount recommended on the bottle and then I didn't ovulate. I don't know if it's related but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Willynilly

hmmm - I did think of a friend who didn't get preg for two years b/c she didn't realize she ov'd on CD24-25 - she got the OV Watch and got preg first cycle. how long are ur cycles usually? or do they vary drastically? 

also - I might have told you this - but if you switch to glass bbt - it is so easy to shake it down by putting it into a clean sock and twirling the sock rapidly 10x or so...takes me about 10 secs to shake it down. centrifugal force baby.

anyway - glad ur cervix is showing some good signs - now start planning out ur lingerie like I am! ha ha - I don't usually do that - but this month, I feel inspired to be sexy for my dh. :)


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> hmmm - I did think of a friend who didn't get preg for two years b/c she didn't realize she ov'd on CD24-25 - she got the OV Watch and got preg first cycle. how long are ur cycles usually? or do they vary drastically?
> 
> also - I might have told you this - but if you switch to glass bbt - it is so easy to shake it down by putting it into a clean sock and twirling the sock rapidly 10x or so...takes me about 10 secs to shake it down. centrifugal force baby.
> 
> anyway - glad ur cervix is showing some good signs - now start planning out ur lingerie like I am! ha ha - I don't usually do that - but this month, I feel inspired to be sexy for my dh. :)

I'm usually around 42 days. Last cycle was the longest I've ever had I think, and it was like 48 days. Did you end up getting the ov watch?

You did tell me the sock trick, I tried it when I first got my glass thermometer in the mail and it really freaked my DH out. He is sure I'm going to break it. :)

Hopefully ovulation will wait until after finals because then I will have much more time to take advantage of it. :winkwink: Then maybe I'll be able to plan out the lingerie. :winkwink:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well ladies-I have decided to go against what my gyno suggested. I am not waiting a year to get tested to make sure everything is okay in there. I am going to go in Feb. to have some stuff done. I don't know what all they will do. . . but I think 9 mos of trying is long enough without knowing that everything is good. :) I am hoping and praying that I will get my BFP before then. . . but if not. . . I know I will really want some answers. Hope all of you have a great day!!


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well ladies-I have decided to go against what my gyno suggested. I am not waiting a year to get tested to make sure everything is okay in there. I am going to go in Feb. to have some stuff done. I don't know what all they will do. . . but I think 9 mos of trying is long enough without knowing that everything is good. :) I am hoping and praying that I will get my BFP before then. . . but if not. . . I know I will really want some answers. Hope all of you have a great day!!

I think that's a good idea, especially if you know you've been BD'ing at the right times and such... the year is a good rule for people who don't do anything but stop using BC. Do you already have an appointment then?


----------



## baby#3

OMG Guppy. Congratulations. 

I used FRER regular and digital and the digital was a clear yes. They are a little pricey but that faint line was killing me so I went online got a coupon and marched into Rite Aid and bought the digital and sure enough it was a :BFP: Plus AF was not due until this Thursday. I would recommend the digital ones to anyone. 

I wish you a H&H 9 months!

And also sending baby :dust: to all others testing and TTC this week!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well ladies-I have decided to go against what my gyno suggested. I am not waiting a year to get tested to make sure everything is okay in there. I am going to go in Feb. to have some stuff done. I don't know what all they will do. . . but I think 9 mos of trying is long enough without knowing that everything is good. :) I am hoping and praying that I will get my BFP before then. . . but if not. . . I know I will really want some answers. Hope all of you have a great day!!

That is an awesome idea. I consulted my OB/GYN after 3 months and then she immediately referred me to a RE. They will probably do blood work and other testing but its good to know. They will probably have DH do a semen analysis as well just to rule him out. All will work out!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

How are you feeling, baby#3? Any pregnancy symptoms yet? :)
I just wanted to say thanks for sharing the verse in your sig..With God all things are possible! I needed to see that just now. :hugs:


how are you doing, mrskcbrown? praying for you today. :hugs:


----------



## baby#3

Hey somedaymama,

Well what prompted me to test so earlier was the nausea I was experiencing. Although I had it only with my first baby it was weird because nobody is sick at home.

So right now I have some nausea and feel tired but then again I am a stay at home mom. LOL! And I do feel like I visit my bathroom a lot. 

Otherwise really good. Going to the doctor on Monday to make sure all my levels are good. 

Aside from you ladies, nobody in the family know except my husband. We decided to tell the kids on Christmas since they both asked Santa for a baby brother or sister!

Thanks for asking.

How are you doing? I wanted to tell you that I also had a friend who ovulated later in her cycle than normal and when she finally discovered that she was preggo the next cycle. Turns out she was calculating wrong. Hey you never know.

Best of Luck!


----------



## J_K_L

Rdy: Here is a prayer for your FIL. Sending some more soon. 

Dear Jesus, 
Divine Physician and Healer of the Sick, 
we turn to You in this time of illness. 
O dearest Comforter of the Troubled,
alleviate our worry and sorrow with Your gentle love,
and grant us the grace and strength to accept this burden.
Dear God,
we place our worries in Your hands.
We ask that You restore Your servant to health again.
Above all,
grant us the grace to acknowledge Your holy will
and know that whatsoever You do,
You do for the love of us.

Amen.


----------



## somedaymama

Awesome, baby#3! Sounds good! :) Fertility friend is listing me as possibly fertile, so I hope their right. Anyone who happens to see this....PLEASE pray for me! I am in the midst of taking a very difficult exam (take-home, open book, open note--the worst kind) and I am totally freaking out. It's due at midnight, central time. The ONLY way I can do this test is with God's help. I am so scared that I'm not going to pass the class, and that is a very unusual place for me to be. It's kind of a kick to my pride. :( Anyway, with God all things are possible! I'm going to finish it right now. I'm only on the internet now because you guys are some of the best prayer buddies I have. :thumbup:


----------



## J_K_L

I found this one for you:


My God, enable me to trust in the good outcome
of the test I am about to take;
help me to contribute my own share
of optimism and confidence.
With your grace, my God,
I hope to crown my efforts with success.
Keep far from me at this moment
any presumption that it all depends
exclusively on me.
You are next to me, my God,
the necessary and welcome presence
in all the moments of my life.
I will take this test, my God,
because it is important
for my personal development.
My God, be the source of my inspiration
in my doubts and uncertainties,
supporting me with your blessing.

Amen.



somedaymama said:


> Awesome, baby#3! Sounds good! :) Fertility friend is listing me as possibly fertile, so I hope their right. Anyone who happens to see this....PLEASE pray for me! I am in the midst of taking a very difficult exam (take-home, open book, open note--the worst kind) and I am totally freaking out. It's due at midnight, central time. The ONLY way I can do this test is with God's help. I am so scared that I'm not going to pass the class, and that is a very unusual place for me to be. It's kind of a kick to my pride. :( Anyway, with God all things are possible! I'm going to finish it right now. I'm only on the internet now because you guys are some of the best prayer buddies I have. :thumbup:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

someday-No, I do not have an appointment yet. I just decided this today. I have been using opk's and they show that I am ovulating at the same time each month and my periods are either 28 or 29 days every month. We are sure to BD at the right time. . I just don't understand why it's taking so long. :shrug: I will be setting the appointment up tomorrow. :thumbup: 

Thanks for the encouraging words everyone about my getting tested! 

Thanks sooooo much for the prayers for my FIL! He had tests done today to see if the cancer has spread, but we don't have the results yet. Please keep him in your prayers! Love you ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Will do hun!
You are such a strong woman of God! I love it!


----------



## mommahawk

Just checkin' in real quick...wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS Guppy!
God bless you, girl! I'll be praying for a sticky bean for you! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls.
Well i am going to be for the night. 
TTY girls tomorrow <3


----------



## somedaymama

Thank you so much for praying, girls. :hugs: I turned the test in, I don't know if that's a good thing, but is OVER. Now I'm just praying I pass. 

Thanks for the prayer, JKL, I think I'll have to save that for next semester! I definitely always need a reminder that God is in control.

Rdy, since you don't have an appointment yet, I would definitley call them tomorrow--mine had a 2 month wait, and I would imagine they all have a bit of a waiting list. Also, my doctor told me to keep tracking my BBT because the RE would want to look at them. I have irregular and sometimes annovulatory cycles though, so your situation might be different. Maybe ask them when you call for the appointment?

Guppy, I just noticed that you changed your description line to pregnant! :yipee: You're not going to leave us now, right? :friends:
(I'm going to go check out your pregnancy journal now!)


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh no! I would NEVER leave you girls!
As long as the administrators allow, and you girls feel comfortable, i would love to stay! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

YAY!


----------



## im_mi

hi girls!

sorry i havent been very vocal in here. i have been lurking though, and praying for you all <3

big hugs to all of you who are having difficulties at the moment. Shell, im so sorry to hear about your FIL. I am praying for his speedy recovery!

Well, girls, i have a feeling that i might be getting my BFP in a few days.... well, its kinda hard to tell. Last month when i had the chemical, the only symptom i had was milk leaking and sore boobs. this month, i have those symptoms as well as being exhausted, and some very questionable cramps down below. they are strong like AF cramps but they dont _feel_ like AF cramps, know what i mean? they started on the right hand side and kinda felt like i had pulled a muscle, and now its spread all over. it only hurts when i cough or sneeze or like..... push down, iykwim.
And last night i had a tiny few specks of blood when i wiped (7dpo) which i thought could be implantation! had more spotting this morning though so i am starting to think maybe its just AF messing with me.

Either way, though, i dont mind. I feel like i cant lose this month. If i get my Christmas BFP i will be overjoyed, but if not it means I can enjoy a few drinks over Christmas and New Year, and ill have more time to lose the weight i want to lose before falling pregnant again. so all in all i am feeling very positive :)

Congrats again Steph!! i am so happy for you! I think it would be awesome if you stuck around. i think this thread probably works better as an 'everyone' thread rather than a TTC thread. its lovely to chat to ladies brought together by their love of God, at all different stages!


----------



## somedaymama

Hi Im_mi! :wave: I was just wondering how you were doing, good to "see" you! I hope you get your Christmas :bfp:! When are you testing? In about a week?


> Congrats again Steph!! i am so happy for you! I think it would be awesome if you stuck around. i think this thread probably works better as an 'everyone' thread rather than a TTC thread. its lovely to chat to ladies brought together by their love of God, at all different stages!

That's exactly what I was thinking, I just couldn't figure out how to word it.


----------



## im_mi

Well, my AF isnt due until 20th-22nd, but i have been testing since yesterday :dohh: i am a POAS addict!! when i was pregnant last cycle, i got a faint but very clear and very positive BFP at 9dpo so i should imagine if i had a FRER that i would have gotten a line this morning (assuming i am up the duff). why oh why did i waste a frer yesterday!! now i have nothing except for OPK's to pee on :rofl:


----------



## Aster

Hi lovely ladies!

I posted a few days ago a really long post but it seems to have disappeared?? Which is wierd, maybe it was deleted by the rambling police! :winkwink:

So i am now back online, (only took 2 weeks... grrrrr) and have BnB at work now! Yay! 
So have caught up I think....

Guppy!!! Super duper congrats... a happy and healthy 9 months to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dipar and willynilly - I am testing on the 5th/6th so looks like we will be testing all together! yay! :happydance:

Someday - sending you huge hugs honey. Really hope you pass :kiss::kiss:

Rdy2 beamom - I feel the same way, i have kinda decided that if it doesn't happen by my birthday (which will be 8 months) I am going to go. They normally say you have to wait a year in the UK but I am young and healthy and have a regualr cycle so it should be ok? Fingers crossed we wont need it as we will get a big fat positive before then!! :friends:

Immi!! So nice to seeyou back, am praying for you. When do you test? On a side note are you an imogen? Imogen/Immy is one of my favourite names! 

Anyhoo girlies, i am ticking along fine and managing to :sex: almost everyday (hubby has stated that it is no good planning it for the 'good' days - everyday must be a good day!!!! :roll: ) and have started taking the conception pregnacare tablets (even though they are 10 pounds a pack (16 dollars)!! That is at least 1 FRER... :blush: but have been taking the normal ones for the last 4 months and they haven't worked so stepping it up to the preconception ones which are supposed to make it perfect for :baby:

My family are all arriving next tues which is right around when i am supposed to ovulate (Bless the Lord - he does try us sometimes!! :dohh:)
but I dont care i have told hubby we will just have to do it quietly!! :rofl:

Trying to feel positive about this month and you girls do help. :hugs:

here is my quotes for the day:

"Whosoever trusteth in the Lord, happy is he."- Proverbs 16:20

''Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord and has made the Lord his hope and confidence.- Jeremiah 17:7

and this which I feel is one I need to come back to alot!!

''Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He shall direct your paths.- Proverbs 3:5,6

Loves and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

Aster :hugs: sounds as if you guys are really getting to it!! haha. And yes, i am an Imogen :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. Guppy congrats on BFP.

DH spoke with DR and told him since he has morphology issues we need to BD every other day. SO I guess we will start doing that. Im still really not into it but GL to all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> :crib:
> 
> You better get ready to set it up!!! GUPPY - I'm crying tears of joy! so happy for you! :baby:
> 
> Dipar - my bday is 3 days after you! I'm turning 30 on Jan 8th, Someday...really praying for a BFP cuz that's my testing day too. Sorry I keep repeating this - you are prob all like - ya we know! we got it. ha ha.
> 
> anyway, how young will you be turning on the 5th, Dipar?
> I'm excited to turn 30 - I like getting older b/c I am wiser, more confident, faith-driven as I age! If I do say so myself.
> 
> Guppy - again - so happy! pictures please of your lineS!!!:headspin:
> :wohoo:
> :loopy:
> :flasher:
> :bunny:
> 
> not sure why I put the flasher - just funny!

WillyNilly,

Isn't that something, your birthday is 3 days after mine. I'll be 31 next month or couple of weeks from now lol..Make that 3 weeks from now. Wouldn't it be nice to find out we have bfp around our birthdays? That will make me feel more happier in the winter season. I'll have somebody who is going though this cold with me of winter and then by spring and summer we will have our babies.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! Thanks so much for your prayers!!!
> Not only did i get a temp increase today, but my temp is the highest i have EVER recorded one since charting!!!! :yipee:
> AND i tested with a FRER & ANSWER brand HPT, and they were positive!!!!! Granted the lines were VERY VERY VERY faint, but they were still there on both of them and both showed up well before the 3 minute mark, so there is no way these are evap lines!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Mrskcbrown,
> 
> Why the >:growlmad: :gun: Do not worry. Our time is coming! I'm praying for this! I'm learning the stuff of bnb(like starting new threads and all) I'm ready for my bfp and also the "Back To School Thread" on the pregnancy side so women who get their bfp's and also EDD in September, besides August.Click to expand...
> 
> Im still a bit :nope: so thats why the sad face. I wont know if I am BFP until January 17, which seems like its a million miles away.:shrug: My fertile period is Dec 29-Jan4, with O day being on the 4th. Im coping, but trying to muster all the happiness that I can for everyone else getting their BFPs.
> 
> Im just going on with my life.Click to expand...


Mrskc,

Do not worry. I'm still praying for our bfp. I saw your post from :growlmad: to cold white pale DEAD face. I said eeeee :argh: I had to get to a near by heater and warm my body up. That dead face with the ( x x) face put :cold: ice cold down my body when i seen it. Then i'm like :telephone: :help: 

Our dad is coming. Our month and our year 2010.


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for the verses, Aster! I needed those. What are the conception pregnacare tablets for?


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks girls! :friends:

*im_mi*, i was very upset thinking i wasnt preggo this time too because last time i had a big temp drop @ 6 DPO and never really got one this time AND i had a BFP at 10DPO but this time i didn't even get a SUPER faint line until 12DPO on a FRER. So dont count yourself out :) And i bet that was IB! I hope so! :wohoo: Its far too early for AF to be playing tricks on you! Can't wait for you to test! :af:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks girls! :friends:
> 
> *im_mi*, i was very upset thinking i wasnt preggo this time too because last time i had a big temp drop @ 6 DPO and never really got one this time AND i had a BFP at 10DPO but this time i didn't even get a SUPER faint line until 12DPO on a FRER. So dont count yourself out :) And i bet that was IB! I hope so! :wohoo: Its far too early for AF to be playing tricks on you! Can't wait for you to test! :af:


Guppy,

:happydance::happydance:I'm so happy you got your :hugs: bfp. Did you do your secound test? If AF hasn't showed up, me and you would of been preggo buddies :friends: and my EDD would of been the 23 or the 24th of August. I'm looking at it like this..The more i see other people with their :bfp: then my turn is coming to soon!


----------



## baby#3

Hey Guppy,

I love you baby timeline so I used it too. Hope that's cool. I also noticed that we are due around the same time. Maybe we could be cyber bump buddies??;)


----------



## Guppy051708

Diaper, i love your thinking! Keep up that PMA, it will get you far in the end! I am confident that you will be getting a BFP this cycle!!! :friends:

baby#3, I dont mind at all :D
We sure can be bump buddies!!! I will add you to my siggy now :)


----------



## baby#3

Thanks Guppy. :hugs::thumbup:

Dipar - I sending you lots of luck and baby :dust: If AF doesn't come then you, Guppy and I will be due within days of each other. I have calculated and my EDD is August 25th!

Mrskcbrown - Girl keep up your faith. I know your BFP is going to come. As my siggy says "With God All Things Are Possible - Luke 1:37" Keep [-o&lt; girl. I know I will.

:hugs: and baby :dust:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Aster said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> I posted a few days ago a really long post but it seems to have disappeared?? Which is wierd, maybe it was deleted by the rambling police! :winkwink:
> 
> So i am now back online, (only took 2 weeks... grrrrr) and have BnB at work now! Yay!
> So have caught up I think....
> 
> Guppy!!! Super duper congrats... a happy and healthy 9 months to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dipar and willynilly - I am testing on the 5th/6th so looks like we will be testing all together! yay! :happydance:
> 
> Someday - sending you huge hugs honey. Really hope you pass :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Rdy2 beamom - I feel the same way, i have kinda decided that if it doesn't happen by my birthday (which will be 8 months) I am going to go. They normally say you have to wait a year in the UK but I am young and healthy and have a regualr cycle so it should be ok? Fingers crossed we wont need it as we will get a big fat positive before then!! :friends:
> 
> Immi!! So nice to seeyou back, am praying for you. When do you test? On a side note are you an imogen? Imogen/Immy is one of my favourite names!
> 
> Anyhoo girlies, i am ticking along fine and managing to :sex: almost everyday (hubby has stated that it is no good planning it for the 'good' days - everyday must be a good day!!!! :roll: ) and have started taking the conception pregnacare tablets (even though they are 10 pounds a pack (16 dollars)!! That is at least 1 FRER... :blush: but have been taking the normal ones for the last 4 months and they haven't worked so stepping it up to the preconception ones which are supposed to make it perfect for :baby:
> 
> My family are all arriving next tues which is right around when i am supposed to ovulate (Bless the Lord - he does try us sometimes!! :dohh:)
> but I dont care i have told hubby we will just have to do it quietly!! :rofl:
> 
> Trying to feel positive about this month and you girls do help. :hugs:
> 
> here is my quotes for the day:
> 
> "Whosoever trusteth in the Lord, happy is he."- Proverbs 16:20
> 
> ''Blessed is the man who trusts in the Lord and has made the Lord his hope and confidence.- Jeremiah 17:7
> 
> and this which I feel is one I need to come back to alot!!
> 
> ''Trust in the Lord with all your heart, and lean not on your own understanding. In all your ways acknowledge Him and He shall direct your paths.- Proverbs 3:5,6
> 
> Loves and hugs. xxxxxxxxxxx

Aster,

Yes we are going to test at the same time yaaa:happydance: I'm praying that AF doesn't show up like she's been doing. If Guppy got her bfp, then i know mine is coming soon :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - awesome! I love testing buddies...difficult time.

Immi - wowzers - let us know how it goes. praying for a BFP for you!

Guppy - don't leave.

Someday - ah! paper is done. hallelu! hope you passed now...

Dipar - Holla! two Jan bdays with two BFP's coming right on up! -we are so close in age...although I feel old TTCing w my first and u already have little chitlins.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

I made my appt today with my Gyno. Jan. 21st I will be meeting with her to discuss what fertility tests we should do. Praying it's all good news!!

Will you all please keep my DH in your prayers?? He's has been really stressed out about his dad and his dad's prostate cancer. He just seems REALLY depressed and angry all the time and it is having a very negative affect on me and our relationship. I would greatly appreciate it!! Hope you all had a great day!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Will do hun
I will keep both you and your DH in my prayers. I really hope that things start looking up for him, as i know it can be very stressful to the partner. I pray that everything goes well with your appt! Im sure everything will be great! :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> Diaper, i love your thinking! Keep up that PMA, it will get you far in the end! I am confident that you will be getting a BFP this cycle!!! :friends:
> 
> baby#3, I dont mind at all :D
> We sure can be bump buddies!!! I will add you to my siggy now :)

Guppy:hugs:,

With your faith :winkwink: with mine, I know i'll get my bfp. It's hard to explain it. I have this hard feeling that I'm going to get a bfp. Even though i pray that i'm not making myself get all worked up for nothing and AF shows. I just feel that my turn is coming. :nope: I can't give up now. I gotta keep going :happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

yes, will definitely do, Shell. what's his dad's name? This has gotta be so hard for you all - praying that this season ends swiftly and his health is pronounced all clear.

Someday - no, I did not buy the watch. u have to use it the day you start AF (or the 2nd day latest)...well, being the stubborn old sap that i am - I still held out hope that I might be preg and didn't wanna waste money on the dang thing. So I was going to drive an 1.5 to go get the thing the very DAY AF started. only, she was so late, she started while I was traveling all day and couldn't get it. wow - this is a REALLY long answer to just tell you that no I didn't get the watch yet.

i guess we will see how this cycle goes and then I will go buy. but no I won't buy it b/c I AM GETTING A BFP THIS CYCLE. i am. i am. i am. if you say it 100 times will it happen when you want it to? ;)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

baby#3 said:


> Thanks Guppy. :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Dipar - I sending you lots of luck and baby :dust: If AF doesn't come then you, Guppy and I will be due within days of each other. I have calculated and my EDD is August 25th!
> 
> Mrskcbrown - Girl keep up your faith. I know your BFP is going to come. As my siggy says "With God All Things Are Possible - Luke 1:37" Keep [-o&lt; girl. I know I will.
> 
> :hugs: and baby :dust:


Baby #3

Thank you for the baby dust >>> :dust: I'm praying that AF doesn't come to me this time. And yes that is so true. Luke 1:37 i'm standing on that! "With GOD all things are possible:thumbup:!!


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - I feel like you...it is gonna happen soon! i know it.

Rdy - i'm confident it is coming soon for you too - just a feeling.


----------



## Willynilly

ahhhh - we r all on at once. love it! i really wanna meet one day.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Aster - awesome! I love testing buddies...difficult time.
> 
> Immi - wowzers - let us know how it goes. praying for a BFP for you!
> 
> Guppy - don't leave.
> 
> Someday - ah! paper is done. hallelu! hope you passed now...
> 
> Dipar - Holla! two Jan bdays with two BFP's coming right on up! -we are so close in age...although I feel old TTCing w my first and u already have little chitlins.


Willynilly-Heyyy! Yes two Jan bdays. With 2 bfp's coming your way! That will be the most blessed b-day gift i can have. And also that will make me more happy and more positive on winter, since i can't :dohh: stand it! And you as old as your feel. Yes i have 2 little pumpkins>> :friends: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> I made my appt today with my Gyno. Jan. 21st I will be meeting with her to discuss what fertility tests we should do. Praying it's all good news!!
> 
> Will you all please keep my DH in your prayers?? He's has been really stressed out about his dad and his dad's prostate cancer. He just seems REALLY depressed and angry all the time and it is having a very negative affect on me and our relationship. I would greatly appreciate it!! Hope you all had a great day!!

Rdy2BaMom,

I'm going to pray that GOD would work things out in your home. And the out-come with your FIL:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you ladies so much for all of the support!! My FIL's name is Steve. It's been extra stressful for us simply because we can't really talk about his cancer to anyone yet. He is pastor of a very large church here, and so we have to keep it hush hush until he has more answers. It's hard to get people to pray when you can't tell anyone! :wacko: So thank you all again for all of your support and prayers! :hugs:

Yes ladies! I agree!!!! Our time for our BFP is coming SOON!! I am praying that I will get my BFP before my appt with the Dr. Jan 21st. I purposefully made it for after my next "scheduled" period so that when AF DOESN'T show, I can cancel my appt!! :thumbup:

Willy. . . I want to meet all of you one day too!!! That would be so much fun!! :happydance: It would be even more fun if we could do it when we are all preggo together!!! :hugs: You ladies are so great!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks so much Dipar!!! I am certain everything will be okay and that he will be completely healed, but right now. . . it's just really stressful for us. :(


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2BaMom said:


> I made my appt today with my Gyno. Jan. 21st I will be meeting with her to discuss what fertility tests we should do. Praying it's all good news!!
> 
> Will you all please keep my DH in your prayers?? He's has been really stressed out about his dad and his dad's prostate cancer. He just seems REALLY depressed and angry all the time and it is having a very negative affect on me and our relationship. I would greatly appreciate it!! Hope you all had a great day!!

Praying for your father in law, your husband, and you. :hugs: Health problems are so hard on a family, especially when you love them so much. :hugs:

I'm glad you got an appointment! Is it with a regular gyn or a specialist?


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, I really hope you don't need the ov watch! :winkwink: Wouldn't that be great--you'd save $100 AND have a BFP. :haha:


I want to meet you guys too! And you know...we will someday. Even if it's not here. :thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly and everyone,

It will be very nice to meet everybody here in person, especially if we all are pregnant at the same time. I wonder how we can make that trip. Since it's not a hop, skip and a jump from each other's places. Now Guppy...It's not to bad with her since she is 2 or 3 hours north east from me. But everybody else is either out of state or maybe out of country. GOD willing.


I myself am praying for your FIL Rdy2BaMom. So he can stay around longer and your husband will be happy again and you as well. I know what its like is when there are hard times like that in your family with somebodys health. Like I always say. Let go and let GOD. He always knows better. But I believing for recovery as well. And complete health.


----------



## Willynilly

my parents have this huge log cabin vaca place in South Carolina - wouldn't it be fun to all meet there for a girls' weekend - random, I know. "honey, this girl I met online wants us all to get together for a girls weekend at some cabin in SC"

I'm laughing thinking about it.

But then again - I am serious!


----------



## Willynilly

8 big ole pregnant women in one room. surrounded by pizza boxes and pop cans and candy wrappers. hahah...I'm sure we should eat better, though, if not for us - for the wee ones in us! 

I'm a dork...going to bed. Night!


----------



## somedaymama

hahaha willynilly I can see it now!!


goodnight. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

So where is everyone?

I'm in Illinois
Guppy--PA
Rdy2BaMom--Texas
Dipar--PA
Willynilly--New York
baby#3--North Carolina

That's all I could get from the last couple pages of posts. :D


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

That will be nice to meet everybody on here in person. Im praying for Rdy2 for her FIL recovery and also Mrskcbrown :hugs:, I didnt forget about you!!! You are diffidently not excluded from the bfp. NO the devil is a liar! Im praying this is it. That little ticker you see here on my page, with the little baby in the basket with the balloons floating towards my bfp. 

I'm praying[-o&lt; so hard that i don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Guppy051708

You know, there are TONS of ppl here from "overseas" especially the UK...i just realized that most of us (or all of us?) from the States! That is wonderful, i say we meet half way :D


----------



## somedaymama

I think im_mi is from overseas...somewhere in the U.K. I think??? But yeah, almost everyone else is from the U.S.! It's weird considering how much of the board is from Europe. 

You know, I'm trying to convice DH that we should go on a road trip after I graduate in May, and if I get my way we might find ourselves out that way...I have a bunch of friends and family on that "half" of the country (with Illinois being the middle). hmmmmm...


----------



## Rmar

I'm from Australia!

That is definetly not a hop skip and jump away.


----------



## Guppy051708

well, then it looks like we will have to take a plan and make Australia our destination :winkwink: im all for that! ... Just need a passport, and baby im on that plane! LOL


----------



## somedaymama

No it is not!! (Sorry I missed you--I really only went back a couple of pages.)

How are you doing Rmar? You are on CD 7?


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> well, then it looks like we will have to take a plan and make Australia our destination :winkwink: im all for that! ... Just need a passport, and baby im on that plane! LOL

Sounds good to me! Australia sounds like a great place to visit. :winkwink:


----------



## Rmar

Nothing like sitting in the living room watching the rain splatter on the back lawn...

I am in the 2WW right now. 8dpo!


----------



## Guppy051708

Rmar, your chart is looking good! :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

I am DONE with school for 4 1/2 weeks!!!! 

(bring on the ovulation! :winkwink:)


----------



## Rmar

I hope it looks even better tomorrow. I haven't done much temperature this month though so I can't compare my temperatures. I was thinking it didn't look like much of a difference with temperatures but then I realised that I am used to looking at eveyone elses chart in fahrenheit so I switched it and it looked a bit different.


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies! 
Dont forget me! :cry:
I am a Brit too (I live on the west of england kinda half way up) but am always up for a road trip!! :happydance: I have never been to Oz (what with it being the other side of the world and all!:winkwink:) but would love to! 

Rdy - I am praying for your FIL and you and your hubby, it is so hard when a loved one is ill, stay strong with your love for each other and trust in God. xxxx

Dipar and willynilly - ooo testing buddies!! Yay! Hope you guys get your BFP's, that would be such a good present! If I get my BFP i can tell my family and friends on MY birthday which is February 18th!! Wouldn't that be fab! 
Got everything crossed for us girlies. xxxx

Rmar - am so jealous of you having your summer now, it is freeeezzzing here and although it is sunny, we are forecast snow later. :cold:

Someday - :wohoo: :amartass: Party time!! (well and the :sex: party too!) 

Anyhoo, better go back to pretending to do some work, (now we are back online I have no excuse... :dohh:) 

lol xxxx

Quote of the day:

So do not fear, for I am with you;
do not be dismayed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you;
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
Isaiah 41:10


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> That will be nice to meet everybody on here in person. Im praying for Rdy2 for her FIL recovery and also Mrskcbrown :hugs:, I didnt forget about you!!! You are diffidently not excluded from the bfp. NO the devil is a liar! Im praying this is it. That little ticker you see here on my page, with the little baby in the basket with the balloons floating towards my bfp.
> 
> I'm praying[-o&lt; so hard that i don't get my hopes up.

Thanks Dipar.

Im hoping this is it as well. I started my clomid last night again for the 4th month!:growlmad: So I will be testing on January 17th and not one day sooner. GL.:munch:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Someday-My appointment is with my regular gyno. . but there are specialists in the same office. I think this first appt is just to decide what we should do from here and what tests need to be done. :)

I'm all up for meeting you ladies . . . . . somewhere. . . just let me know when and where!! :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> That will be nice to meet everybody on here in person. I&#8217;m praying for Rdy2 for her FIL recovery and also Mrskcbrown :hugs:, I didn&#8217;t forget about you!!! You are diffidently not excluded from the bfp. NO the devil is a liar! I&#8217;m praying this is it. That little ticker you see here on my page, with the little baby in the basket with the balloons floating towards my bfp.
> 
> I'm praying[-o&lt; so hard that i don't get my hopes up.
> 
> Thanks Dipar.
> 
> Im hoping this is it as well. I started my clomid last night again for the 4th month!:growlmad: So I will be testing on January 17th and not one day sooner. GL.:munch:Click to expand...

:hugs: Your Welcome

Hey I'm still praying for January. My being pregnant in January that will help me like winter. Because i can't stand :cold: winter. :growlmad: from the start of my 2ww till the next AF we are going to :sex::sex::sex: all the way though and do it, where it seems like..This isn't just to have a baby, but the time you spent with each other.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> I am DONE with school for 4 1/2 weeks!!!!
> 
> (bring on the ovulation! :winkwink:)

Someday,

I wanted to asked you. What year did you started the depo and when did you get off of the depo? I'm trying to do some studies on it.


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Someday,
> 
> I wanted to asked you. What year did you started the depo and when did you get off of the depo? I'm trying to do some studies on it.

Here's my timeline. :)

I got my first injection in May 2007. 
My last injection "wore off" in May 2008. (so I was on it for 1 year, 4 injections)
June 2008 I started bcp.
October 2008 I stopped takin bcp.

I never went the long time with no period like some girls do after depo, but I think that was probably because I went on the pill. Right after I went off the pill, I had several very short cycles (2 to 2.5 weeks only), then I started having longer cycles--now they are around 42 days on average. 

Before I went on BC, I had perfectly regular, painful (i.e., sign of ovulation and a good uterine lining) periods. 

I am NEVER taking hormonal birth control again. :nope:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Someday,
> 
> I wanted to asked you. What year did you started the depo and when did you get off of the depo? I'm trying to do some studies on it.
> 
> Here's my timeline. :)
> 
> I got my first injection in May 2007.
> My last injection "wore off" in May 2008. (so I was on it for 1 year, 4 injections)
> June 2008 I started bcp.
> October 2008 I stopped takin bcp.
> 
> I never went the long time with no period like some girls do after depo, but I think that was probably because I went on the pill. Right after I went off the pill, I had several very short cycles (2 to 2.5 weeks only), then I started having longer cycles--now they are around 42 days on average.
> 
> Before I went on BC, I had perfectly regular, painful (i.e., sign of ovulation and a good uterine lining) periods.
> 
> I am NEVER taking hormonal birth control again. :nope:Click to expand...

See I went on the depo in October(I believe) in 2006

I never went back for my other injections. And from that time on, I never had a period at all for the whole 11 months after. It wasn't until May of 2008 that I started a period and my periods been all over the place. Now i'm having a hard time getting pregnant and also I never went on any BC or other hormonal birth control. 

So i'm praying for a bfp. I want to keep my faith up. :thumbup: :flower:

Oh yes. I want to put my testing date to Jan 5th my birthday.


----------



## Rmar

I was a little jealous of snow when I got out of the shower last night and 2 minutes later there was sweat on my upper lip. I still like Summer, though.

My doctor put my on bcp when I had only had a cycle for 6 months because I was complaining about acne. I am sure there was plenty of other things I could have been on for that because it is recommended that you don't go on bcp until your body has sorted itself on average that is 2 years after menarche. I went off it after a year and 9 months and I ended up with very long cycles. It has only been the last couple that cycles that have been less than 60 days. I was expecting at least 60 days once and I got 35. It shocked me but I am glad my body is sorting itself out.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Somedaymama & dipar butt,* i will NEVER go back on BC again either! 
My first cycle off BCPs i didn't Ov. until CD 20 and i only had a 9-10 day LP (VERY BAD for ttc!) The cycle after my MC i only had a 10-11 day LP (still not very good) and i didn't Ov until CD 19, this past cycle that i got my BFP on, i didn't Ov until CD 18 and i think my LP was 11-12 days (though i think the B6 worked at lengthening it). My point is that, look how much it messed up my cycles! My cycles still may not be back to normal as verified by my charts and the change of LP/Ov date and i have been off BCPs for almost 5 months!

Also, i know that the BCP description says they dont cause an MC, but i would have to disagree! :growlmad: See, BCPs can alter the LP. If you have a short LP than a baby cant implant (some woman can't get preggo or the have a chemical MC). Or, what i think happened in my case, you get the baby implanted, but because the hormone that controls your LP is messed up, around the time your period would have been due (when pregnant, like 4,8, and 12 weeks) you MC because the hormone during the LP tells you to have a period. Hence i think my BCPs ultimately killed my baby and i wish more woman knew that could happen. It drives me nuts that my package of BCPs says it wont cause a baby to abort...


----------



## baby#3

Hey Ladies,

Well just to give a little input. I was on BC with my daugther and I got pregnant! With my son I was on nothing as we were planning so I stopped birth control first.

But this time I had Mirena in and while I heard some horror stories, I also heard of people conceiving as if they were not on birth control. I was told by my OBGYN that once the Mirena comes out its as if you body didn't have any birth control.

After my Mirena removal, I conceived in cycle #2. So maybe you guys might want to look into that if you are considering BC after your pregnancies. As for me, the factory is closed! :lol:


----------



## Willynilly

I agree with you all - I am TOTALLY against any hormonal bc. I'm so angry that the drug "agenda" won and told us all that it was safe. I started bcp when I was 17 (was NOT even having sex - but was told it would help with pms and acne and prevent some cancers)...stayed on it for years - got married noticed I had no sex drive. best friend had same issue. we decided (after trying every pill out there and the nuvaring) to quit it all and just use withdrawal method. (I am allergic to latex and most spermicides). That was two years ago. Sex drive returned eventually for both of us.

I was so angry when I read "Taking Charge of your Fertility" b/c I had NO CLUE about my body. Yes, my own ignorance is my fault. But in a society where the public ed system taught me all about the male and female condom and we even PRACTICED using them (deplorable - but my opinion)...and where we were told in great detail how a boyfriend even ejaculating near your vagina could get you pregnant - we were NEVER taught anything at all about the glorious abilities of our bodies. BBT charting should be more widely known and talked about with young girls. We should know what our bodies do long before TTC.

diatribe over.

have a nice night, girls!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Rmar, if it's summer there, I just might have to come visit you!! :winkwink:

It annoys me that they make it seem like it is so easy to get pregnant and it can happen just any old time, but so many women who are _trying_ and bd'ing at the time of ovulation take months to get pregnant. 

Also, I agree with you Guppy--they say it doesn't cause abortions, but by thinning the lining of the uterus it can prevent an egg that happens to get fertilized from implanting. Since going off of BC, I haven't had bad menstrual cramps and I think it's because my uterus lining isn't back to normal, which is probably what caused my early m/c in June. 

I wish there was more objective information available, instead of just "use all the birth control you can or you WILL get pregnant!"


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> I was so angry when I read "Taking Charge of your Fertility" b/c I had NO CLUE about my body. Yes, my own ignorance is my fault. But in a society where the public ed system taught me all about the male and female condom and we even PRACTICED using them (deplorable - but my opinion)...and where we were told in great detail how a boyfriend even ejaculating near your vagina could get you pregnant - we were NEVER taught anything at all about the glorious abilities of our bodies. BBT charting should be more widely known and talked about with young girls. We should know what our bodies do long before TTC.

ME TOO!! I could not believe that there were other choices for birth control than hormones. I remember reading when I was in h.s. that you could get pregnant almost any day of the month, and from just a tiny bit of semen. (My high school didn't believe in talking about birth control. or sex. so I had to learn this all on my own. :blush:) A lady I know is teaching her teenage daughter about BBT charting even though she certaintly doesn't want her daughter TTC or even avoiding pregnancy (=having sex) for a long time. She just thinks it is really important that women know things about their bodies.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> *Somedaymama & dipar butt,* i will NEVER go back on BC again either!
> My first cycle off BCPs i didn't Ov. until CD 20 and i only had a 9-10 day LP (VERY BAD for ttc!) The cycle after my MC i only had a 10-11 day LP (still not very good) and i didn't Ov until CD 19, this past cycle that i got my BFP on, i didn't Ov until CD 18 and i think my LP was 11-12 days (though i think the B6 worked at lengthening it). My point is that, look how much it messed up my cycles! My cycles still may not be back to normal as verified by my charts and the change of LP/Ov date and i have been off BCPs for almost 5 months!
> 
> Also, i know that the BCP description says they dont cause an MC, but i would have to disagree! :growlmad: See, BCPs can alter the LP. If you have a short LP than a baby cant implant (some woman can't get preggo or the have a chemical MC). Or, what i think happened in my case, you get the baby implanted, but because the hormone that controls your LP is messed up, around the time your period would have been due (when pregnant, like 4,8, and 12 weeks) you MC because the hormone during the LP tells you to have a period. Hence i think my BCPs ultimately killed my baby and i wish more woman knew that could happen. It drives me nuts that my package of BCPs says it wont cause a baby to abort...

Guppy and everybody

I'm glad you brought that up. You learn everyday. I know your LP played a big part, but not that big. So your LP determinds when your eggy get's caught or not. So :coffee: the longer the LP the better chances you will get caught. See i should of never took that shot, because i found out that it thins out your lining walls and it does something with your eggies. See they don't tell you that at the women hosptails who try their best:growlmad: to get you on some type of BCP.

Thank GOD i didn't get on other BC. I need to read up on these BC.


----------



## Rmar

I wish I had of known more about NFP a long time ago. I really think they should teach that in high school before anything else. I remember having an "oopsies" moment and I look back at it and realise it wasn't possible anyways. My oopsies was during my luteal phase when, if I did ovulate, my egg wouldn't be alive by that time. In the last month, I have read about more and thought how handy it is.

If I have daughters, I will be teaching them about it all because the more I understand my body, the more I love it and all that it is capable of. In a world where I once believed being a woman was stupid, I now know that my body is my greatest blessing. It is very hard to feel good about menstruation when you are TTC but without it, I couldn't be TTC in the first place.


----------



## im_mi

Willynilly said:


> I agree with you all - I am TOTALLY against any hormonal bc. I'm so angry that the drug "agenda" won and told us all that it was safe. I started bcp when I was 17 (was NOT even having sex - but was told it would help with pms and acne and prevent some cancers)...stayed on it for years - got married noticed I had no sex drive. best friend had same issue. we decided (after trying every pill out there and the nuvaring) to quit it all and just use withdrawal method. (I am allergic to latex and most spermicides). That was two years ago. Sex drive returned eventually for both of us.
> 
> I was so angry when I read "Taking Charge of your Fertility" b/c I had NO CLUE about my body. Yes, my own ignorance is my fault. But in a society where the public ed system taught me all about the male and female condom and we even PRACTICED using them (deplorable - but my opinion)...and where we were told in great detail how a boyfriend even ejaculating near your vagina could get you pregnant - we were NEVER taught anything at all about the glorious abilities of our bodies. BBT charting should be more widely known and talked about with young girls. We should know what our bodies do long before TTC.
> 
> diatribe over.
> 
> have a nice night, girls!!!

yes, yes oh my goodness YES!!!! *high fives* well said, girl.

Well i am pretty sure AF is on her way and i actually couldnt be happier! really looking forward to dancing the night away on new years eve, and we can start makin' babies again in the new year!


----------



## mommahawk

Hi ladies! Wow, look what I missed being away from the computer for one day! Well, you all said it all about BC and so I'll just say, I agree! That's why dh and I have never used BC, just NFP. I'm on my phone so can't type too much but just wanted to say ROADTRIP!!! (if I'm invited, that is...:winkwink:...ya think I could get dh to watch three little ones while I'm away?) good thing he's a teacher and will have the summer off! Lol! I'm in Oklahoma, so I guess the TX girls and I could carpool!

FF says I'm supposed to start AF on Jan 8th so can you please put that down for my testing day? Thanks!

I'll catch you lovely ladies later!


----------



## somedaymama

I had barely heard of NFP. It was always mentioned as the thing Catholics do--you know the ones that have 7 kids. Actually my sister's husband's parents used NFP (lovely how I know their birth control huh?) and they have 9 children. ack! Not that there is anything wrong with having a lot of kids if you want them, but it is not a good testament for the accuracy of the BC. 

NFP, or FAM as Taking Charge of Your Fertility calls it, can actually be pretty reliable if used correctly. I'm thinking about getting a cervical cap to use in conjunction with FAM after I have a baby.


----------



## somedaymama

somedaymama said:


> somedaymama--Illinois
> Vilranda--Michigan
> Guppy--PA
> Dipar--PA
> JKL--PA
> Willynilly--New York
> MommaWannaBe--Florida
> rachelrhin0--North Carolina
> baby#3--North Carolina
> Momof2kiddos--Georgia
> Rdy2BaMom--Texas
> mrskcbrown--Mississippi
> Im_mi--England (?)
> Rmar--Australia
> Aster--England
> Sayuri--England (?)
> TTC#1 Amanda--New Zealand

Here's a slightly better list...I took names off the first post with test dates in it. I tried to go through the thread and get more names but (1) this thread is 88 pages and (2) a bunch of people only posted here once and they might be freaked out if we stalked them on our mythical road trip. :winkwink: I hope I got everyone's info right. 

I'm up late because I need to clean my house. The housing staff are doing cleaning inspections tomorrow and well, let's just say I didn't do a lot of housekeeping these last couple weeks during finals. But cleaning house is boooring.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> somedaymama--Illinois
> Vilranda--Michigan
> Guppy--PA
> Dipar--PA
> JKL--PA
> Willynilly--New York
> MommaWannaBe--Florida
> rachelrhin0--North Carolina
> baby#3--North Carolina
> Momof2kiddos--Georgia
> Rdy2BaMom--Texas
> mrskcbrown--Mississippi
> Im_mi--England (?)
> Rmar--Australia
> Aster--England
> Sayuri--England (?)
> TTC#1 Amanda--New Zealand
> 
> Here's a slightly better list...I took names off the first post with test dates in it. I tried to go through the thread and get more names but (1) this thread is 88 pages and (2) a bunch of people only posted here once and they might be freaked out if we stalked them on our mythical road trip. :winkwink: I hope I got everyone's info right.
> 
> I'm up late because I need to clean my house. The housing staff are doing cleaning inspections tomorrow and well, let's just say I didn't do a lot of housekeeping these last couple weeks during finals. But cleaning house is boooring.Click to expand...

I am from Mississippi (U.S.).:happydance: (ooopsss!! I typed this before I read the list clearly and now I cant delete LOL!!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Lol :D

(why doens't this board have a delete button? it's weird.)


----------



## im_mi

hi girls!

Well, today i am VERY happy! my friend told me that she is expecting and i really couldnt be more thrilled for her!! They have had fertility problems and have been trying for a long time, and now they have been finally blessed!!!! :cloud9: I have been praying all the time for her, praying that she would get her BFP soon and before I did (i have only been trying for 3 months it didnt seem fair that i get a BFP first) and it looks like the big guy listened :D i am soooooo incredibly thrilled for her!!! :happydance: Praise Him!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sweet!
That is such wonderful news im_mi! Love it!

PS, i too think it's stupid that there isn't a delete button....why would someone not think of that...especially with all of these days that server has been down...what in the world have they been doing? LOL


----------



## somedaymama

Im_mi, that's awesome! Congrats to your friend! It's neat that you are so happy for her. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

I just wanted to say that we are truly blessed on this board. God is watching over us. I dont know why but today I went to the miscarriages thread and it was heart wrenching. I guess I went because I wanted to see all sides of pregnancy. Not only am I praying for BFPs on this board, but BFP's that stick and develop into responsible human beings. Its not enough to just pray for the BFP but we must continue to pray beyond that. I praise God for their testimonies on that board!

Our God is such an awesome God, and I am happy that he has given us the ability to bring life.

Guess Im just being a sap today!!!

Be blessed!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I love you outlook Mrskcbrown!
Ive been learning more and more that not only praying for a :bfp: is good, but praying that all my body parts work well, that the DH :spermy: are wholesome and that the baby is healthy. I've also learnet that you have to believe what you are praying in and not just praying because you want it. That is part of it, the wanting, but you also have to believe and confess that you will get that :bfp: and a healthy baby in the end.

I love that i have to drive part of the day at my job. i always have the KLOVE radio station on. That is a perfect time to get right with God, though i have to admit i think i end up teary eyed at least once a day! LOL i am just so in owe of how great our Lord is and how much he really does love us. More so lately, but sometimes i just cant fathom how much our Lord really does love us and then i get emotional about it :cloud9:


----------



## Rmar

The other day I was praying to get a BFP then I went on and on by asking for it to be a healthy pregnancy with no complications adn that I would be able to have an empowering birth and a healthy baby who I could look after and that it would develope as a human being properly and grow up and follows it's dreams and learn to be independant while still loving me and God and to find someone that it can love and they can love it back and that they can feel the same love and excitement that DP and I feel now.

I had to stop myself there.:haha: I realised there was no end but I was trying to be specific. The good part is I know God listened. Now I just hope that it is the right thing.


----------



## somedaymama

Rmar said:


> I had to stop myself there.:haha: I realised there was no end but I was trying to be specific. The good part is I know God listened. Now I just hope that it is the right thing.

the right thing to pray for? is that what you mean?


----------



## somedaymama

Do you all know the story of Hannah in the Bible? 

God gave her the baby she wanted for so long after she prayed. But did you know that the she didn't get Samuel right away after she trusted God for her child?



> Eli answered, "Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant you what you have asked of him." She said, "May your servant find favor in your eyes." Then she went her way and ate something, and her face was no longer downcast. Early the next morning they arose and worshiped before the LORD and then went back to their home at Ramah. Elkanah lay with Hannah his wife, and the LORD remembered her. *So in the course of time *Hannah conceived and gave birth to a son. She named him Samuel, saying, "Because I asked the LORD for him."

Edit--posted too soon: When I heard this story growing up, it was always something like this: Hannah wanted babies but could't have them, she prayed in the temple and Eli told her to go and trust God. Then she had a baby. But that's not what this says--even after she gave up mourning her fertility and put it in God's hands, she _still_ had to wait for God's timing.


----------



## Rmar

Sorry for that being left ambiguous. I mean that I know that prayers are answered but we wont be given things that we either can't handle or are not right for us. For example, when I was younger I prayed that my boyfriend at the time wouldn't break up with me but now I know that it was not right for me because a. God doesn't take away the free choice of the other person and b. this guy wasn't right for me because now I have met my DP who I love.

I hope I explained that right...


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for explaining. :)

I think it's important to remember that we should pray what we want and need, and we should pray specifically, but we should never forget to pray _in God's will_.

Even when Jesus prayed, he qualified it by asking only his Father's will be done: 

in the Lord's prayer:
"Thy Kingdom come, thy will be done" Matthew 6

and when He was on the cross:
"He withdrew about a stone's throw beyond them, knelt down and prayed, 'Father, if you are willing, take this cup from me; yet not my will, but yours be done.'" Luke 22:41-42

When we are TTC, we want something in particular: a healthy baby, ASAP. While it is certainly good to pray for that, we should desire most of all that God puts the desires in our heart that He wants us to have. 



I hope I don't sound preachy. just sharing my thoughts. :flower:


----------



## Tigger Momma

Hello, Ladies, God finally gave me my BFP...........Having faith that it will happen is the key. Id decided that I would keep taking the Clomid but later this year, I would get IVF if nothing worked. God actually gave me what I wanted now I just have to pray for a healthy pregnancy. God will bless everyone with a BFP. I just know we have to have faith in him. Thanks ladies for all your support


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats Tigger Momma!! :yipee: That is super exciting news!! When did you get your :bfp:?

praying for a healthy pregnancy for you!

:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations TiggerMomma!!!!! :yipee: When are you due?


----------



## baby#3

Congrats TiggerMomma. I agree with all and say that is excting news! :happydance:

When are you due? Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Yaaaaaaa another :bfp: in our group. Congratulation again. I love it :happydance: ! Listen ladies. When I came on the board praying for a bfp. I wasnt just praying to get a bfp. But a healthy 9 months. With no abnormalities or any birth defects. DP is 51 going on 52 years old. So Im thanking GOD so far that his sperm :spermy: was still good and health, no problems because GOD knows we dont have the money to see a RE or get on med like Clomid(I have a OB who refuse to put me on that).

I know a woman who had an m/c and it got me to see her going though that. Yes we do have to have faith in what we asked. But most importantly, we have to seek his FACE and not just his HANDS. Seek ye FIRST the kingdom of GOD and all its righteousness and ALL THESE OTHER THINGS will be added to you and thats includes your baby that you desire to have. God is teaching me this as well. Hes the one who gives us life. 

And I have to be patient when my time comes.


----------



## J_K_L

Congratulations Tiger Momma!!

That is amazing!

Has anyone used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor? If so, how did/do you like it? I just borrowed one from my cousin and am going to start using it next cycle.


----------



## Guppy051708

JKL, i've never used one so i probably wont be much help, but one thing i do know is that the monitor has to "get use to you". Or at least thats what i was told by some people who use. I think there is a couple threads on BnB about that.


----------



## J_K_L

I heard that too. 

I'll keep reading :O) 



Guppy051708 said:


> JKL, i've never used one so i probably wont be much help, but one thing i do know is that the monitor has to "get use to you". Or at least thats what i was told by some people who use. I think there is a couple threads on BnB about that.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## baby#3

Hey Guppy how are you feeling today? Any symptoms? Care to share?


----------



## Guppy051708

Im actually feeling very good today. Just a little acid reflux and maybe some nausea, but i never lasts long. I think i just need to eat. The DH is going to be making dinner soon, so im sure that will help! Plus, i slept in until almost 11AM today! So im positive thats why im not so tired (usually i have to get up at 7AM for work, but not on weekends). 

Any new/current symptoms for you? PS when is your first scan?


----------



## baby#3

I am tired today. I am a stay at home mom every since we moved to NC, which has only been 3 months now. So while I don't have to get up for work I do get up at 6 am to take the kids to the bus stop. 

I have been peeing a lot but that's pretty much it. Since I have had low progesterone in the past, I have a doctor appointment on Monday to check my levels, etc. I don't believe they do a scan until about 7-8 weeks so I guess I will schedule one while I am there. Probably for sometime in mid January. I see that your siggy says your scan is in January also. :happydance: I know you must be excited!

I get more and more excited everyday but its hard because nobody knows yet, including the kids and we are trying to make it a surprise on Xmas for them by making puffy paint shirts and wrapping them as presents.:wohoo

I am too tired to make dinner so the hubby said he would pick something up on his way in. :happydance:

I will let you know how the doctor's appointment goes on Monday!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congrats Tigger!!! That's so exciting!! :happydance::happydance:

Just wanted to let all of you know that my FIL's bone scans came back clear. His prostate cancer has not spread!! Praise the Lord!! :thumbup: He will go this week to meet with the Dr. to discuss treatment options. Thank you ladies for your prayers, support, and faith!! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

that is VERY wonderful news!!!! Im so glad that everything came back good!!!!! :wohoo:
Praise GoD!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Congrats Tigger!!! That's so exciting!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just wanted to let all of you know that my FIL's bone scans came back clear. His prostate cancer has not spread!! Praise the Lord!! :thumbup: He will go this week to meet with the Dr. to discuss treatment options. Thank you ladies for your prayers, support, and faith!! :flower:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm so happy to hear this. I've prayed that his sans came back clear in the cancer didn't spread to the rest of his body. :hugs: :happydance::happydance::flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> that is VERY wonderful news!!!! Im so glad that everything came back good!!!!! :wohoo:
> Praise GoD!

Guppy,

How are you? And how have you been feeling these past couple of days?


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been feeling pretty good! With the exception of a little acid reflux and some skin breakouts, i feel good. Not nearly as crampy with this pregnancy as my last, so i am hoping thats a good sign! I dont have nearly as much nausea either...which sorta worries me, but im trying to stay positive and am telling myself that i just got "lucky". I really want this baby to stick this time :cloud9:

How have you been doing doll! I hope you are :sex: tons! The eggy is going to drop soon (as i see by your ticker) :dust: & prayers :friends:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> I have been feeling pretty good! With the exception of a little acid reflux and some skin breakouts, i feel good. Not nearly as crampy with this pregnancy as my last, so i am hoping thats a good sign! I dont have nearly as much nausea either...which sorta worries me, but im trying to stay positive and am telling myself that i just got "lucky". I really want this baby to stick this time :cloud9:
> 
> How have you been doing doll! I hope you are :sex: tons! The eggy is going to drop soon (as i see by your ticker) :dust: & prayers :friends:

Guppy,

I had the acid reflux with both of my pregnancies with my kids. Man i tell ya! That's good you are feeling good and don't have all the symptoms of pregnancy like the crazy ms. I had the sour stomach with both of my kids, but i made it though. I'm praying that this pregnancy will stick for you and no more m/c. You deserve your little "guppy" to be there in August. 

So far I've been ok. We are trying my dear, we got snowed in so it's going to be hard :sex: :sex: every day but we'll make it though. I don't have any b6 vitamin to use, but I am taking the rest of these "One-A-Day Prenatal vitamin that comes with the DHA/EPA liquid gels(fish oil). I pray that these "One-A-Day prenatals have enough B-vitamin i need to prelong my LP. 

It has Thiamin(B1) 1.7mg
Riboflavin(B2) 2 mg
2.5mg of the B6 and 8 mcg of the B12. 

From doing the OPK's normally the eggy will drop a day after the day the ticker you see tell you. So we're close :flower: :friends: :dust::dust:

Oh yea i forgot to asked you. What web site did you get the little prengant tricker from? And i'm trying to make my own..Let God and Let God logo.


----------



## Sayuri

WOW!!!! I have just looked at the front page of this thread and saw ALL those lovely:bfp: congatulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

I have to say I have not been on bnb because this month has been really challenging for me and hubby in general, and I have not been temping properly and not :sex: on the right days.... infact we havent much at all:cry:

Hubby is going for a promotion this week and we have just been trying to deal with that, and then there is an unfortunate story about my wedding ring :cry: if you could please pray for us I would be soo grateful. He is really keen to start making a baby next month so it would be good if he got this promotion.

I was feeling really low but seeing this thread and all the good news has really made me feel better! im not sure if I get that :bfp: for christmas but pray for one next month God is always in control!!


----------



## baby#3

Hello Ladies,

@ Guppy i see that you are feeling well. Just some insight, I had no bad pregnancy symptoms with my son (ie, heartburn, nausea, indigestion) so that but I had it all with my daughter - I even lost 14 pounds in the first trimester! So that you have no symptoms is a blessing :winkwink:

@ diparbutt3 - I still have you in my thoughts prayers and am sending you mcuho loads of baby :dust: for you :bfp: this week.

sayuri - I don't think I had the pleasure of speaking with you yet but hello. And sometimes when you least expect it, you get your :bfp: When is AF due? What would be your testing date? I have been keeping track of most us on here and praying hard for everyone's :bfp:

As for me, I am feeling better today but sooo lagging behind in my preparations, I still have 5 more tshirts to make and :laundry::iron::dishes: to do. I have to motivate even though my hubby says take it easy. The inlaws are coming tomorrow and Wednesday and I don't want to hear his mother!:help: Love her but she still says nobody is good enough. Sometimes I want to scream at the top of my lungs and say "NEWS FLASH, I HAVE BEEN WITH YOUR SON FOR 17 YEARS, GET OVER IT!! CUT THE UMBILICAL CORD!" :growlmad: But I don't for my husband's sake.

Sorry I know that was TMI but I guess that was my first official mood swing only those happen everytime she comes to vist! :rofl:

Well have a good day ladies! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Sayuri, I hope your hubby gets the promotion! And I hope you get your bfp soon. :dust: sorry about your wedding ring, whatever happened. :(

Dipar, lots of :dust: this week! 

baby3, I hope this is an easy week for you. Inlaws can be trying. :hugs:

My nephews (16 months and 3 years) are over for the weekend, and we have been having a blast!! It was so fun to take them to church today and have everyone talk about how cute and sweet they were. I can't wait until it's my baby that I get to take.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks for letting me know that baby#3 was getting very worried about miscarrying again because i feel like I dont have very man symptoms. Im def. not as nauseous and cramping is next to non existent...do you think thats a bad sign? I am concerned. Last time i had tons of cramping and would feel like i was going to vomit but never did. :(


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Sayuri said:


> WOW!!!! I have just looked at the front page of this thread and saw ALL those lovely:bfp: congatulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have to say I have not been on bnb because this month has been really challenging for me and hubby in general, and I have not been temping properly and not :sex: on the right days.... infact we havent much at all:cry:
> 
> Hubby is going for a promotion this week and we have just been trying to deal with that, and then there is an unfortunate story about my wedding ring :cry: if you could please pray for us I would be soo grateful. He is really keen to start making a baby next month so it would be good if he got this promotion.
> 
> I was feeling really low but seeing this thread and all the good news has really made me feel better! im not sure if I get that :bfp: for christmas but pray for one next month God is always in control!!


God is forever in control. Sorry for being rude and not replying to you sooner. I like your picture on your page. I also pray that everything goes well. And you guys find your wedding ring.


----------



## baby#3

@Guppy - I wouldn't be concerned. I know easier said than done. Just have FAITH as our thread says. I woke up this morning and had no nausea at all. Some days I have symptoms and some days I don't. It makes me worried sometimes too but I try not to because I feel like worrying is not good for my little bean either. :) Soon enough it will be February and we will be in our 
2nd trimester! But if for some reason you have concerns - call your doctor. I made it very clear to my doctor that because I had prior m/c's I wanted my levels checked earlier to ensure the pregnancy was progressing. My appointment is tomorrow. I am not sure they will do a scan but we will see. My doctor is very understanding seeing as how he knows my history. Although I am not concerned this time, I am still going to be sure. Hope this was helpful.

@Sayuri - I also apologize that I focused on the TTC part and not the other two. I also wish your husband luck with his promotion and I will pray for you to solve the situation with the wedding ring. Sending you :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? 

Tigger Momma - how are you feeling? any symptoms to share?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks for letting me know that baby#3 was getting very worried about miscarrying again because i feel like I dont have very man symptoms. Im def. not as nauseous and cramping is next to non existent...do you think thats a bad sign? I am concerned. Last time i had tons of cramping and would feel like i was going to vomit but never did. :(

Guppy:hugs:,

I'm going to pray for your pregnancy. So you will your baby full term. And i'm trying to find the trickers. I see you have every tricker you can think of lol. And also i wanted to make a banner with my logo let go and let GOD. Well i'll find it. Take care..:thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

baby#3 said:


> @Guppy - I wouldn't be concerned. I know easier said than done. Just have FAITH as our thread says. I woke up this morning and had no nausea at all. Some days I have symptoms and some days I don't. It makes me worried sometimes too but I try not to because I feel like worrying is not good for my little bean either. :) Soon enough it will be February and we will be in our
> 2nd trimester! But if for some reason you have concerns - call your doctor. I made it very clear to my doctor that because I had prior m/c's I wanted my levels checked earlier to ensure the pregnancy was progressing. My appointment is tomorrow. I am not sure they will do a scan but we will see. My doctor is very understanding seeing as how he knows my history. Although I am not concerned this time, I am still going to be sure. Hope this was helpful.
> 
> @Sayuri - I also apologize that I focused on the TTC part and not the other two. I also wish your husband luck with his promotion and I will pray for you to solve the situation with the wedding ring. Sending you :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Tigger Momma - how are you feeling? any symptoms to share?

Baby#3

I'm doing good. Taking my prenatals. Right now i'm on CD 10(yes my ticker say i'm on CD 9) So i'm going to take these all the way until the next AF in that is Jan 8th. I pray that i'm not taking these to late. How are you? And how are you feeling?


----------



## baby#3

Hey Dipar: 

I am feeling better today, aside from earlier comments about the inlaw and being behind in my housework. I can't take prenatals. They make me sooo nauseous so I take 2 Flintsone vitamins per day. One in the morning and one at night. I am going to speak to my doctor tomorrow about that and make sure its still ok. I have never taken prenatals with any pregnancies as they have ALWAYS made me sick. I have an appointment tomorrow to check my levels. I doubt they will do a scan as its so early but we will see.

I have everything crossed for you and am praying ferverently for your :bfp: Have you gotten your test yet?? I used FRER digital and tested 4 days early (couldn't wait anymore even though I wanted to) and got my :bfp:. I figured the best way was to get a digital this way I didn't have to rack my brain about whether or not the line was "dark enough" like I did last month.

I am sending you mucho baby :dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Hello ladies thankyou so much for your support I feel better already @somedaymomma I should be testing on christmas day however I am not feeling any preggo symtoms to be honest and I just feel tearful and moody I just KNOW the :af: is on its way:nope:

Wedding ring- Well I sent it off last month to be polished and cleaned along with my husbands, they have sent back my husbands it looked ok....but mine? one big mess!. The special engravings had been rubbed out and the 'finish' of the ring was just 'not right'. I sent it back to be rectified however they messed it up again! this time totally erasing the inscription which has led me to believe that they have replaced my ring for a new one! without letting me know.

I am upset becuse both rings were blessed at the wedding and now I cannot be certain this is my ring:cry:. Too many people its just 'a ring' but to me its symbolic I just want my ring back. I will be calling the company tommorow and plan on sending letters out to the directors I refuse to send that ring back until I get my original ring back! I know it has probably been destroyed however they should have had the guts to tell me this! before sending me a 'replacement'!


----------



## Sayuri

@Baby#3 Thankyou for your support I test on Christmas day!

@Dipar_butt Thanks its a picture I really liked too

@Guppy congratulations on your teeny weeny bub! such good news!! praying all is well!


----------



## Rmar

I feel like AF is on the way too. I am crampy which is how I usually feel before AF.

A ring isn't just a ring! It most definetly means a lot. If it was, I wouldn't be too fussed over my cheap one. But it means so much more.

I really hope you can get your ring or at least make them listen!


----------



## somedaymama

Sayuri :( That stinks! It's not "just a ring," my sister can't even where hers because of an allergy that developed after she had her first baby, but she won't trade it in because it's that special. Your wedding ring does mean something. I hope you can get something done. :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Thankyou soo much it just frustrating hopefully it will get sorted. Its nearly midnight so im gonna say night night x


----------



## baby#3

Sayuri - Oh man, I am so sorry. That really does suck. The Better Business Bureau deserves to get a letter about this company. I am not sure where you are located and if you are in the US but if you aren't you should look into the equivalent of the same. Again, I pray for you. I know the feeling. I got engaged at 18 and married at 23 and as much as my husband has wanted to get me something a little nicer - I refuse. I love my ring. I told him I would be happy with a 3 stone diamond better. LOL! I hope it all works out. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

baby#3 said:


> Hey Dipar:
> 
> I am feeling better today, aside from earlier comments about the inlaw and being behind in my housework. I can't take prenatals. They make me sooo nauseous so I take 2 Flintsone vitamins per day. One in the morning and one at night. I am going to speak to my doctor tomorrow about that and make sure its still ok. I have never taken prenatals with any pregnancies as they have ALWAYS made me sick. I have an appointment tomorrow to check my levels. I doubt they will do a scan as its so early but we will see.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you and am praying ferverently for your :bfp: Have you gotten your test yet?? I used FRER digital and tested 4 days early (couldn't wait anymore even though I wanted to) and got my :bfp:. I figured the best way was to get a digital this way I didn't have to rack my brain about whether or not the line was "dark enough" like I did last month.
> 
> I am sending you mucho baby :dust: and :hugs:


Baby#3
Im glad you are feeling better today. I know a lot of pregnant women who told me that the prenatal are to hard for them and their stomachs. And they had to take Flintstones because they are easier to digest then the hard core prenatal. And I understand why, because it gives me a upset stomach when I take them, and I normally take them after I eat(like a hour after) I eat. I told them with my first 2 and boy did it kick my butt when I took them. And I told the doctor, but he made it seem like I had no choice to take them and Flintstones wasnt enough. 

Thank you. I havent brought any test yet until next week. I normally test when AF is late, that will make me thing that Im still in the game here. If I test to early then Ill get a bfn. Yes digitals are better because it can tell you right there you are pregnant or not. The lines, you are not so sure unless they are dark enough to see them. 
Thanks for the >>> :dust: and the >>> :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Sayuri said:


> Thankyou soo much it just frustrating hopefully it will get sorted. Its nearly midnight so im gonna say night night x

I hope you find your ring Sayuri. Good night and let me know the latest on that. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello Ladies,

There is something I wanted to ask you, before I hit the hay! I was reading on implantation and the things people used to aid or help with implantation. I heard of the B-Vitamins that help it... But the pineapple core?? They said it also is mostly on the stem of the pineapple...They said the pineapple core or the stem suppose to help it because it has the enzyme Bromelain that helps with the aid of implantation. 


They also said that, the enzyme Bromelain can also act as a blood thinner (and so does Aspirin) that some dr use for fertility treatments to improve circulation. They went on to say it MAY increase blood supply to the necessary areas the body needs for implantation. Now this info came from WikiAnswers. It goes on to say that canned pineapple has no bromelain because it has been heated so the fruit has to be eaten fresh. And you have to eat it on an empty stomach otherwise the bromelain will be absorbed by the blood and instead it will react as an enzyme that will aid in helping your stomach to digest the food in your stomach. 

Im going to do more search on Bromelain. Good night ladies :sleep:. See you whenever I get back on bnb. If i don't come back on soon, I wish you guys a Happy and Bless :winkwink: Christmas :flower: and Happy New Year! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats very interesting Diaper Butt! I have never heard of using pinapple before. Let me know what your findings are! 
I am taking B6 to lengthen my LP and i think it worked! B6 helps the hormone that tells your body to start your period, to not start it, hence more time for implantation. Good luck doll and sweet dreams :sleep:

Well girls, i wanted some reassurance so i tested with an HPT. Praise God! The hCG line showed up instantly AND it was DARKER than the test line! :yipee: I am so relieved now! Now i can sit back and enjoy this pregnancy instead of worrying about MCing again. Thank you ladies for praying for me and the bean! You girls are great! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! I see for the most part that you all are doing pretty well!!

Sayuri-I will pray that you can get your ring back and all will be rectified for you and your husband. I know I would just be crushed if it were me!! :hugs: for you!!

Guppy- I am glad you are at peace about your pregnancy! Keep having faith girl!! I am sure God has a wonderful plan for you and your baby!! :hugs:

Dipar- I have never heard of pineapple before!! Hmmm . . . how interesting. . .

As you can see, I am on CD 9. . which means BD'ing every other day starting tomorrow!! I have decided not to use OPK's or anything this month. Well, I am still taking my multivitamins, but nothing else. I have had a lot more CM this month than last month, which is good!! Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Just checking in to say hello. I hope all is well. I am still taking my clomid + metformin but no OPKs for me this month. Just relaxing! Be blessed!


----------



## somedaymama

glad to see everyone is doing well...we took my nephews back tonight and now I miss them so much. :( It was fun to have a baby that was all mine to take care of, even if it was only for a coupld days. 

diper, I don't know anything about the pineapple, but let us know what you find out!

Guppy, YAY for a nice dark :bfp:!!

mrskcbrown and Rdy2BaMom, lots and lots of :dust: for this month.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Here are some sites https://www.babysnark.com/ttc-supplem...upplements.asp

Now i found more on this:

Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

They said also to time it:

one pineapple , divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Be careful not to start consuming pineapple core too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple core BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic

Here is the web site: https://howtocutapineapple.com/

Read on this, because i saw some sites where they mention that..If you eat to much it can cause m/c. So once again ladies, do not take my word for it. I'm going to bed. Good night :sleep:


----------



## Sayuri

This is so very interesting I am not taking any vitamins for a 'newbie' what essential viatamins should I be using?? can I get this from food alone?


----------



## Vilranda

Well girls. I tested this morning and got a BFN. Oh well. I was not expecting anything this month due to the way our BDing was. 

Tomorrow the :witch: is due, so roll on :witch: and the new year!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies! 
Just catching up! You have been chatting! :winkwink: 

I have had a mad busy weekend trying to get the house sorted for my family who arrive tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance: My mum and I are soooo close and I can't wait to see her as she lives a 3 hour drive away. I haven't told her that I am TTC but my sister knows and am not sure if I will be able to keep it from her while she is here. I can talk to her about anything and I know she will be so supportive that it will be easier to talk to her when I am a bit down after these dreaded 2 ww!! 

I reckon that I am getting close to ovulation (thanks to CM!:blush:) so am going to be at it today and tomorrow and weds!! :thumbup: (Quietly as my folks will be in the house!! :blush:) 

Am so happy for all the good news you girls have brought, it is so lovely. 
CPngrats for the BFP's (again for you guppy :hugs:) and great news about your FIL rdy2bamom!! 

I am taking the prenatal vits (not sure if they are the same ones in the US) 
by vitabiotics:
https://www.vitabiotics.com/Pregnacare/?utm_nooverride=1&gclid=CJ7otu_S554CFY8A4wodjDsmJw 
I am taking the trying to concieve one which contains:

Folic Acid  Pregnacare® Conception provides 400mcg folic acid, the exact level recommended by the UK Department of Health for all women who are trying to conceive. As well as the healthy development of the foetal neural tube, folic acid may also play a role in conception, and is required in the first days and weeks of life, before you are even aware that you are pregnant.

Antioxidant minerals with natural vitamin E  Important co-factors in antioxidant enzymes, to help protect genetic material from free radical damage. Vitamin E is an essential nutrient, important for helping maintain healthy skin, nerves, heart and circulation, muscles and red blood cells. Pregnacare® Conception contains a low recommended dietary intake of 20mg. This is present in the natural form which is better absorbed by the mother and transported to the foetus than synthetic vitamin E.

Inositol  Inositol may help support ovarian function and influence fertility. It is involved in the cell signalling pathway which influences fertilization and cell growth.

L-Arginine  Well known as a precursor in nitric oxide (NO) metabolism, L-arginine can influence release of the egg from the ovaries (follicular release) as well as healthy follicular blood flow and implantation.

N-acetyl cysteine  A precursor of glutathione, an important antioxidant in the body. N-acetyl cysteine is also important for healthy cervical secretions.

Vitamin B12  Part of the B complex group of vitamins, it has been found that B12 supplementation can help to maintain healthy ovarian function and reproductive health.

So I am hoping that they will work!! Sayuri - the absolute minimum vits you should take is 400mcg of Folic acid (alone or in a multivit) as this is essential for very early growth and proventition of spina bifida. 

Re pineapples - how fascinating Dipar! I have heard about eating pineapple to loose weight but not for TTC! Interesting! 

Well, I break up tomorrow from work and am not sure how much i will get online (I try on my phone but it is hard to read on my blackberry :roll: ) So wishing you all a fabulous christmas, and lots and lots of blessed :dust: 

Fingers crossed for our BFP's!! 5th of Jan for me!!... :dust:

:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aster

Ooo almost forgot!! I found this lovely poem about friendship and made me think of you guys!! lol :hugs:

"Portrait of a Friend"

I can't give solutions to all of life's problems, doubts, 
or fears. But I can listen to you, and together we will 
search for answers.

I can't change your past with all it's heartache and pain,
nor the future with its untold stories.
But I can be there now when you need me to care.

I can't keep your feet from stumbling.
I can only offer my hand that you may grasp it and not fall.

Your joys, triumphs, successes, and happiness are not mine;
Yet I can share in your laughter.

Your decisions in life are not mine to make, nor to judge;
I can only support you, encourage you,
and help you when you ask.

I can't prevent you from falling away from friendship,
from your values, from me.
I can only pray for you, talk to you and wait for you.

I can't give you boundaries which I have determined for you,
But I can give you the room to change, room to grow,
room to be yourself.

I can't keep your heart from breaking and hurting,
But I can cry with you and help you pick up the pieces
and put them back in place.

I can't tell you who you are.
I can only love you and be your friend.
Anon.


----------



## somedaymama

This song has been running through my head this morning: 

When I fall down you pick me up,
When I am dry you fill my cup.
You are my all in all.


----------



## Aster

Aww thats lovely! :hugs: 

A xx


----------



## im_mi

Hey sisters.

I just wanted to post because i am feeling really low today. Maybe im just hormonal and tired but i feel pretty crappy. Finding it hard to see the positives in anything. plus i have to have a very awkward and difficult conversation with my husband soon and i am nervous of the outcome.

If you remember, please pray for me. i need all of the strength in the world right now.


----------



## Guppy051708

Will do im_mi :thumbup:


----------



## J_K_L

Im_Im,

Here is a prayer for inner peace. I am saying one for you as well.

_Lord, please put your peace in my heart. I'm worried and anxious. My mind races and obsesses. I can't help thinking about my problems. And the more I think about them, the more depressed I become. I feel like I'm sinking down in quicksand and can't get out. Calm me, Lord. Slow me down, put your peace in my heart.

No matter what problem I have, Lord, you are bigger, you are more powerful than it is. So I bring my problem to you. I know what I want. I know my will. I do not know yours. I do not know how you will use this problem for my salvation. I do not know what good you will workout at this evil. But I trust you. I trust your goodness and your wisdom. So I place myself in your hands. Please fill my heart with peace._

I get overwhelmed and this helps. 

Rdy, Could you put me as testing on Dec 30?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Speaking of Rdy2,

How are you? What's new in Texas? How are things?


----------



## im_mi

JKL thank you so much for that prayer. I got all shivery when i read it aloud to myself :cloud9: i love our Lord so much and I so want to be a strong woman of God.


----------



## somedaymama

praying, im_mi. :hugs:

There Is no problem too big God cannot solve It
There Is no mountain too tall he cannot move It
There Is no storm too dark god cannot calm It
There Is no sorrow too deep he cannot soothe It

If he carried the weight of the world up on his shoulders
I know my brother that he will carry you 
If he carried the weight of the world up on his shoulders
I know my sister that he will carry you


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im_mi, I too am praying for you. Yes you might be hormonal but its ok to feel that way sometimes. I hope that God blesses you in your conversations with your husband!

Sidenote: Pray for the return of my cat, Robyn. DH was painting today and left the door cracked and she left out and we just realized that she isnt in the house!! She usually doesnt go as far as the bushes and whines to come back in. Now she has been gone for a while and I fear she isnt coming home! My daughter is so sad about it and me too.

Thanks!


----------



## somedaymama

aww I hope you find your cat!!

on a side note, I didn't know that you have a daughter! Shows how much I pay attention...:shrug:


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - praise God...awesome news about fil! 

I'm on CD11...things r crazy as usual but just praying we can stay on top all the dtd this month. not using anything but preseed so just winging it I guess.

today I'm feeling like it will absolutely never happen. bah. I'm sure I will feel better in the AM -been a long day.


----------



## baby#3

Good Evening Ladies, 

As it is late I will make this a quick one. I am still awake because the inloaw flight was delayed 2 hours. Arrgh! I am sooo tired and would have liked to pick them up and go :sleep:

I went to the doctor today and had my testing done. My results should be in tomorrrow but he checked and said everything "feels" ok plus they did another POAS test for me and the :bfp: showed up immediately too!

@ Guppy as you can see we are having pretty much the same situations going on. My first scan is also January 12th. It was the only morning appointment and my hubby works nights and wants to be there.

Well I am going to leave for the airport in a few.

Hope everyone is feeling well.
My prayers go out to all you are going through their down days.
Also mucho :hugs: and baby :dust: to whoever is testing this week.


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly--just remember your lingerie plan, that will help keep you on track. :winkwink:

I'm up working on a quilt that I need to have done tomorrow, but it's nowhere near done. hopefully I'll work fast once I'm done online. :haha:

I was just looking over my chart, and it looks like I'm probably not going to ovulate again this month. :( Only time will tell, but that's what I'm seeing. It's probably just as well since we'll be at my inlaws for five nights, and there is just no way that I could bd in my BIL's bed. :sick:

We'll see though. I'm actually not terribly upset about it. After all, my RE appointment is in 2.5 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## somedaymama

One other thing I wanted to talk to you smart ladies about :)...

What roll do you think weight plays in ovulation/conceiving? My husband told me today that he is worried that my eating habits could be affecting my ability to get pregnant. He didn't mean to hurt my feelings, but it really did. :( I am 5'9" and about 125 pounds--thin, but not overly so I don't think. I've always been naturally thin, so I don't know why it would suddenly be an issue. I haven't had much of an appetite lately, and that really annoys DH--when he asks me what I eat during the day and the answer is ...not much... he doesn't like that. Part of it is just that I'm kinda lazy and don't like to cook, but I'm also really busy, especially with school, and when nothing sounds good to eat I don't see the point in taking the time.

Sorry for the rant...I just don't know what to think. I wish it was as easy as just "eat!" but for me it isn't. :sad2:


----------



## Rmar

Don't worry. I'm under 120 pounds and haven't been eating very much lately but I don't think it is playing a big role on my reproductive organs right now. I don't think I am overly thin either. I have fat in my tummy and my but so I'm fine with it. It's not like I have bones poking out. Also, don't look too much into BMI because I can't see how a system can be for both female and male bodies. My BMI goes from underweight to normal in the same cycle. Everyone is different so charts and weight measurements don't work that much. If you are truely underweight, you would know it through your energy levels. They are the biggest symptom of health.


----------



## Guppy051708

My mother only weighed 95 pounds her first 2-3 pregnancys. Granted she is only 5 foot 2, but still. To me anything under 100 pounds is too light. Im sure you're okay! As long as your healthy. thats the big thing. If you weighed that amount and were not healthy, then i would be concerned, but if you feel like you're healthy and your doc thinks so, than you have nothing to worry about :D
I am the opposite, I am overweight and i was able to get preggo. Im sure you're fine :) I think they just worry about underweight girls to establish with the eating disorders population. that sounds rude, i def. dont mean it that way, but basically, i think, their points are people who are malnourished are going to have trouble getting pregnant/staying pregnant. You dont sound malnourished to me and you def. dont sound like you have an eating disorder. You WILL get your :bfp: hun :friends:


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - thx for ur reminder about lingerie - I did totally forget...I know it will be a nice surprise for him tonight when he gets home...hee hee.

About the weight thing - I disagree with the others - I think it def could be an issue. Esp since u aren't eating regularly or with nutrition always in mind. Reason I say this - I am 5'9" - 135 and have similar eating patterns as u - have to consciously remind myself to eat greens, avocados, fruits - things good for the repro organs. anyway, two years ago while doing a bunch of shows my weight dropped to 125 - my periods became much lighter - sometimes not appearing for a few months - once I even thought I might have accidentally become preg - haha - little did I know how hard it was. my mom did point out that I was underweight and like in extreme anorexia and such - ur period could stop or you could stop ovulating.

I don't think u r underweight necessarily - could be just perfect for ur body type. but - b/c u admitted eating regularly is not a habit - then I think this could def contribute to not ovulating reg. of course, it could have nothign to do w it as well. but - I would recommend eating high-fat-good-fat foods and lots more protein...avocados, pomegranates, chicken, hard-boiled eats, wild canned tuna...these r things that are easy to pull out of the fridge and shove into your mouth. since u don't cook a lot or have time - it might be better to have lots of snack foods ready like hummus and pita chips or veggies. also - may help to schedule ur week out on Sundays with three meals plus snacks all day and what time u will eat them. sounds like a lot of work...but I'm thinking it could def get u back on track to reg ovulation.

sorry that u don't think ov will happen this cycle. praying for you...I hope this doesn't sound to bossy, either...just trying to give some insight from my own life. btw, I'm actively trying to work out less and eat more "healthiness" b/c I feel like my being thin contributed to a few cycles of me not ov either.


----------



## Willynilly

ps - my dh is the exact same way...we've gotten into fights b/c he wants me to take better care of myself and I get upset b/c it just isn't a priority. but u and i definitely need to make it one.

don't get down on yoursef either - this whole ttc is a beautiful journey on learning how to know and read our bodies - not to mention drawing closer to God and our dh.


----------



## im_mi

well, i have an eating disorder and my weight has fluctuated greatly over the years. I wasnt eating particularly healthily when i fell with jack (i was overweight at the time... perhaps about 15lbs less than i am now, im not sure as i wasnt weighing at the time).

Like people are saying i think it has a lot to do with nutrition. some people are naturally thin, others tend to be on the heavier side (like me).


----------



## somedaymama

I wrote out a reply earlier but my internet disconnected and I lost it.

Thank you so much for all of the honest replies. :hugs:

I know I really need to work on eating better and more regularly. Since I'm on break from school, this is probably a good time to get into better habits of planning. After I read your posts this morning I ate some breakfast (leftovers from last night-yum!) whereas usually I wouldn't eat until I got off work. :thumbup:

Even though I know he means well and just wants me and our baby-to-be to be healthy, I think I have a hard time taking eating advice from my DH since he is overweight. I need to get past that though and realize that eating several times a day is good for me, and will help keep me at a healthy weight in the long run.


----------



## Sayuri

Im-Me prayin for ya x


----------



## Sayuri

I really think about weight alot too and if it will affect my fertility. I was quite a big girl a couple years back and then in 2005 I lost 36 pounds and became a skinny minny! It took hard work to maintain the weight and I just felt miserable most of the time as I was always calorie counting!. Since I got married the weight has gradually piled back on, dont get me wrong I love it and hubby loves it too however I realy wonder if my weight gain will affect my fertility.


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - how's it going? did you have the tough conversation yet?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Im_mi: Hope that your conversation went well, been praying for you!!:hugs:

Dipar :hugs:
I am doing well. I have been really moody lately. . . not really sure why, I have just been really anxious and I get angry very easily. Hopefully it will pass very soon as I am usually a very happy and up-beat person! :wacko: It's driving me nuts! How have you been hon?? Hope all is going well for you!!

mrskcbrown- I will be praying that you find your cat!! That would be awful! :cry: I sure hope she comes back home. :hugs:

Willy-hang in there hon!! It will happen soon. . you will get your BFP!! :hugs:

someday-Sorry you are feeling like you aren't going to OV. . I will be praying for you dear! :hugs: for you!! Also, about the whole "weight" thing....I do believe that it is extremely important to eat regularly and healthy when you are TTC and also when preggo. Your body needs the nutrients to operate at its best! :thumbup:

So. . .are y'all all done doing your Christmas shopping?? Have any of you gotten early presents?? Just curious!! :happydance:


----------



## Rmar

I've done my Christmas shopping. I thought I was all prepared for Christmas until my mum walks through the door this morning with heaps of presents sent from my MIL and put them under the tree and tonnes of food and drinks in my kitchen. I can't believe how much stuff my MIL got for us let alone her own family.

I am glad that we wont be together this year because last year was insane. 3 hours of present opening...food! I checked out her after christmas list and last year cost her over $20,000!!! I would love to spend that money on a deposit for my own home instead of renting...

I think my mum will love her photos I put together and chocolate and I think DP will love the scrapbook I put together. :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Thanks for the prayers. We found the cat. After looking for her all night, we woke up this morning and found that she was locked in our spare room closet! We are so happy to have her home.

Im watching, _Im pregnant and Im 55 on Discovery Health Channel._ This lady has been trying for 12 yrs to get BFP and she is 55 yrs old. Amazing. Does anyone else watch all these pregnant shows on Discovery Health??

Question: Would you try this long? And at her age? She says insurance does not cover the many IVF cycles that she has had. Im thinking they have very lucrative occupations to be able to afford these cycles. Im not sure at age 55, if I would want to be pregnant for the first time. IDK???

Somedaymama: Yes I have a 9 year old little girl named Amariah. Pronounced, AH-MAA-REE-AH. She hates when people say it wrong! It means "God has promised".


----------



## Rmar

I'm glad you have your cat back with you!

I steer clear from health shows about pregnancy because they try to make it too interesting for the viewer and put the most extreme cases on which freak me out too much. I remember watching a show about a lady that had 18 m/c and even though she ended up with a beautiful daughter, it very depressing. I am very sad for this lady and I think I would watch it willfully at another time in my life but not while I'm TTC. It's kind of like a pregnant lady being told horror stories of pregnancy and labour. Eeeek.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rmar said:


> I'm glad you have your cat back with you!
> 
> I steer clear from health shows about pregnancy because they try to make it too interesting for the viewer and put the most extreme cases on which freak me out too much. I remember watching a show about a lady that had 18 m/c and even though she ended up with a beautiful daughter, it very depressing. I am very sad for this lady and I think I would watch it willfully at another time in my life but not while I'm TTC. It's kind of like a pregnant lady being told horror stories of pregnancy and labour. Eeeek.

Good observation, I didnt think of it like that. Although I love the show, "A baby story". I cry when the babies are born because I want that moment so bad. Sometimes it gets hard, I get upset and just turn the channel.:nope: Well 12 days to ovulation and hopefully I will get my turn Jan 17 to say I am expecting a miracle from God. GL to you as well and everyone on F.A.I.T.H!!!!!!:hugs::dust:


----------



## Willynilly

mrskc - ah! yes - baby story! I am obsessed. although I really only dvr the water and natural births since they fascinate me the most and water birth is my birth plan. really funny to have a birth plan years before u get preg right?! I'm kooksville. -hey, at least I said it. :) - and sooo glad u found ur cat! I am obsessed with my two...cat lover here for sure.

rdy - it's ok, girl - try to relax - it will happen for us...well, I'm not sure that is why u r feeling moody - but I know that is why I am moody! I hope those feelings go away soon and u r back to feeling positive polly. how are the headaches? hope they have subsided.

Christmas. yes, I'm pretty much done. saved my biggest two projects for last. haha...tomorrow while dh is working, I am re-doing his home office with all sorts of organizer "things" b/c men generally aren't good at that stuff and he asked me to do it for an xmas present. Also, I'm going to try to squeeze in the annual "updating" of our scrapbook. Oh - just about 100 pics and articles and such to add. no biggie. wow - what an extreme procrastinator I've managed to become. will let u all know how it goes.

someday - thx again for reminder. we fit in bd tonight! so excited to start off the schedule strong. he is being a real trooper this month! funny to say that about sex, right? but he got home and was exhausted today from theeee longest day ever. first thing he says to me is "so, can we tdt now before I crash?" The beginning of this cycle we planned out our "days" and he remembered that this was one all by himself!

so - 6 more bd's and we can relax again. and pray for that bfp.

tmi alert. so, after we bd, I usually try to keep the soup in for 15 minutes. then I just go about my business but with a pantiliner b/c it just keeps seeping out for the next 3 hours. I am out of instead cups...plus I'm just sick of trying too hard with stuff. I feel like this month I want it to happen more naturally if it is gonna.

Anyway, when it seeps out, I just feel like I'm losing all the little spermies. thoughts? how long do u all keep it in?


----------



## Willynilly

btw, we are almost to 100 pages! yeah, FAITH! I love our group.


----------



## Guppy051708

I lay with my hips propped up for about 20 minutes.
Ive been told by multiple resources that the stuff that seeks out is actually "man juices" and should not contain sperm. The sperm are deposited next to the cervix and work their way in pretty much immediately. So, as far as i gather, the stuff coming out of your vajayjay shouldn't have :spermy: in it. Im sure you're good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Willynilly

thx Guppy - that's what I hoped was the answer but glad to hear confirmation. man juices. amazing. hahaha. 

but yeah, that gives me some peace of mind that we are still getting the job done properly.

how are u feeling these pregnant days? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Im feeling great!
Aside from major CM (ick) and breaking out, unusual for me, i am great :thumbup: as a matter of fact, i took another HPT the other day because i was convinced that i MCed again because i didn't have symptoms! Sure enough the line showed up instantly and was darker than the test line! Praise God. I know ppl complain about preggo symptoms but i can't wait! Just to know that my bean is healthy and good, i will embrace it :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

Rmar, $20,000?! That's insane! And I thought my MIL spent a lot on Christmas!

mrskcbrown, I'm so glad to hear your cat is home! Your daughter's name is absolutely beautiful.

willynilly--glad to hear you're starting out well!! I've heard pretty much the same thing as guppy, that the sperm themselves will work their way up and just the "juice" leaks out.

I'm sort of almost ready for Christmas. :winkwink: Other than the queen sized quilt I have to finish, we have to buy 3 more gifts before Christmas and then a few more for people we won't see until New Year's. We are at my inlaws now, so we have to take care of some stuff in town tomorrow. We moved from here a year and a half ago, but we still have a bank account open. oops. We are also going to go to a restaurant there to get a salad that I LOVE...seriously, I am totally addicted to their salad dressing. Since moving from this area, we've stopped eating meat so there isn't much at this restaurant I eat except salad, but I'm more than happy to fill up on it. :haha:

speaking of food... I don't want you all to think I'm starving myself and ruining my reproductive organs. I do eat, I just don't have much of an appetite so I don't eat as much as I should. please don't think badly of me. :sad2:

ooohh we did get an early Christmas present! My MIL bought us a countertop dishwasher. Dishes are DH's job and he hates doing them (and therefore isn't great about keeping up with them :winkwink:) so this is such a wonderful thing. :yipee:


----------



## somedaymama

guppy, I'm glad to hear you are doing well! I saw the hpt you posted on your journal, and the lines looked great! so dark.

I just noticed that I use a LOT of smilies. ah well. O:)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2- :hugs: Im glad to hear that you are doing well. You know you are not the only one. Ive been to emotional these days its ridiculous. I was mad today...There was this lady at the gas station and just came out of car and just vomit right there!!! Im like wow...Couldnt she go behind the building or something. I defiantly didnt need to see that. I found out she was pregnant and Im like oh ok. So I let that go, but she started to smoke right after that (No I didnt care to see all what she did) But Im like wow, after that you smoke? But anyways... I hope you get better and back to yourself again. Is it the ttc thing thats getting you? Or something more personal on your end of the computer? Ive been good. Im on CD 12 today and Im upset because I dont have the money to get my pineapple (fresh pineapple). Its on sale for $2.99 and I spent all my money on gifts and tires for my car this winter. But so far so good, just praying for everything and keeping faith.


Mrskcbrown-:happydance: Yeaaaaaa you found your cat. All the time she was in the closet!:haha: Thanks GOD she is home safe:flower: and sound:thumbup: Thanks for our discussion on yahoo the other day:hugs:. 

Im_mi I hope your conversation went well as well. And Ill be praying for you:hugs:. 


Willy :hugs:- Lets pray and keep :happydance: faith that we will get our BFP! :bfp:


Someday-I know that feeling about OV :hugs:. Im also praying that you will ovulate on its own and no meds. Im praying for you as well. Im glad that one lady in the depo group got her bfp. I was excited to see that. 


You know Ive been losing weight lately...Not to much but its going slowly. I heard that your weight plays a part of your ttc. I know eating right and taking multi-vitamins also helps. Even when you are pregnant. Ive done the big part of my Christmas shopping. But I have to do one more shopping and then Im done!


----------



## somedaymama

It was exciting to see her get her bfp! So it is possible...:haha: Honestly, sometimes I wonder how badly/permanantly that stuff messed up my system. I'm hoping that once they can tell me what is out of balance in me (I just know _something_ is), I can look for some natural remedies. 

I like your new let go...let God banner! :thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> It was exciting to see her get her bfp! So it is possible...:haha: Honestly, sometimes I wonder how badly/permanantly that stuff messed up my system. I'm hoping that once they can tell me what is out of balance in me (I just know _something_ is), I can look for some natural remedies.
> 
> I like your new let go...let God banner! :thumbup:


Thank you Someday. I'm trying to be creative on bnb with these tickers and banners :blush:. I wish i had the money to see a RE. To see if anything is low or out of balance for my self. I'm going to try that pineapple. I'm taking my prenatal vitamins still. I've seen some women on bnb who is pregnant now and i like the little tickers she has on her page. I think Guppy had it on her page as well. They were little boxes with "P-R-E-G-N-A-N-T" each letter in each box. 

I asked her what web site she got that from, and she never replied.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I love to watch "A Baby Story":happydance::happydance: I love happy endings, to me it brings me back when I was pregnant with my first 2, since Ive been where they are. Sometimes when I see these women in labor, sometimes I get cramps. loll when I was pregnant with my first son and I saw these women in labor and how they use to cry and sometimes yell, it use to get me scared, because Im like..Is labor that :shrug: bad?? Then you find out on your own, then you are like...yea i understand now lol. 

Well this is my time before the holidays is coming. If I don't hear from any of you guys before hand. Im going to wish everyone a Blessed Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. And see what's the latest with everyone after the new years. In the mean time Im sending(Im calling it blessings)>> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: and the people who all ready have their little beans and bfp's 

Guppy-:crib:

Baby#3-:crib:

MommaWannaBe-:crib:

Rachelrhin0-:crib:

Groovygrl-:crib:

Tigger momma-:crib:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

See ya! :hi:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!
Hope you have a very merry Christmas!!! :friends:


----------



## somedaymama

SO many BFPs!


I must be in the minority--I don't like watching those baby shows. I think they are boring and their babies make me jealous.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Checking in to say hello! Still waiting to O, and hoping this is it. Glad to see everyone doing well!!!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> SO many BFPs!
> 
> 
> I must be in the minority--I don't like watching those baby shows. I think they are boring and their babies make me jealous.

Yes the jealousy rises up in me too. But again I remember that God is no respector of persons, and I also do not know what a lot of them went thru to get those BFPs! A lot of them have went through many miscarriages, and infertility.:nope::nope: Like many of us are having issues with. WE WILL get our BFPs!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Hello Ladies!!!!!!!!!

Well i just wanna say a BIG thankyou for your prayers my hubby got his promotion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he called me today at worl!! so happy!!!!:happydance: 

God is good!

As for the ring situation I think I may just send the ring to the makers and get them re inscribe I think there are so much other things to worry about. I suppose God wants us to be humble, I mean the letter I wrote them was extremley angry I have not sent it but something just made me think anger is not always the cure!

Guppy thankyou for clearing up the whole 'juice sitution' I used to try and squeeze my legs together so that it didnt run out! :dohh:

I hope all of you have a wonderful christmas when it comes!! and who knows some more:bfp:!!!!!!. My :af: is due tommorow so we will see I am sure she will raise her head!:growlmad: But if she does I will still be praising God!


----------



## Sayuri

Forgot to say I am meant to test tommorow but because of the rush getting pressies I didnt get a test, but I am sure that :af: will be here tommorow.


----------



## Willynilly

feeling poopy poo today b/c my temp is doing erratic things - it's low then high and on and on for last few days...I should be seeing a constant low now until O which could be any day now. I'm grumpy b/c this is the month when we are around each other - relaxed - at home - no infections (praise God) in me...the bd is great! now no O? ah well - I thought I wouldn't O last month and then it happened. so, will keep praying and hoping.

bought a tiny "Yankee" uniform as the way to surprise DH with the good news. (we are both huge Yankee fans and holla - they won the series this year!) anyhoo - I keep thinking about it in the closet and how it has been there for going on 6 months now. sad day for me.

but trying to focus on Jeremiah 29:11.

we are going out for a Christmas Eve dinner tonight - just the two of us. trying to remind myself to enjoy our fancy schmancy dates when we have them - and all the vacas we can take b/c of no chillins...but all I can hear in the background of my thoughts is "Mommy mommy mommy can we make cookies - can we open presents now - he hit me! waaaaaah - let's cuddle - I want a puppy for Christmas...etc etc." making me sad...

Debbie Downer has struck again. :)

Merry Christmas to all of you. Our Savior is born!


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly dont feel down, it can be so hard trying for a baby I feel down when I get my period. I always think "my goodness" I have done EVERYTHING right and things are just not happening. Just keep praying God has so much blessings for us it will happen for us all I can just tell.:hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

thx Sayuri - your words mean a lot to me. I'm ok on the outside today - just not on the inside. But I have all the wonderful holiday events to look forward to...keeps my spirits up, at least. and we r doing xmas alone this year which is a MAJOR plus since my SIL who I can't stand is 5 months preg with her second and with a current 1 yr old. Also - my other SIL (who I like :) ) has a 9 month old...which is hard to be around. I'm sort of at that phase in my TTC journey...the jealous phase. neither of them had to try at all. waa waa waa...someone play a sad song on a violin for me.

anyway, I really really hope AF doesn't show for you tomorrow.praying for you! best Christmas ever if it was a BFP! but still great if it isn't.

Someday: yes, I totally understand about feeling jealous on Baby Story. I'm right there with you. But I also feel like (and this happens every single time) I could be them one day -giving birth that is...and it makes me so unbelievably happy. In fact, I bawl during and after every SINGLE birth. just ask my dh. so true. I think it's really cathartic. dh always says - "are u ok? why r u crying?" but honestly - they r happy tears.

can't wait for it to be us.


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly Im glad you have so much planned for the holidays I do hope you enjoy yourself! Gosh yeah the jealousy thing can be so hard, I have a few friends that have babys and DH family members have a few new arrivals.... so you can imagine. Most of the questions are usually to me "when are you having yours?" aaaaaah:cry: if only they new what I really felt inside:growlmad::cry:

Have a great christmas Ladies!! God is sooo good!!


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

hello ladies!! :wave: its been awhile!! iv been praying for you all, guppy HUGE congrats on your baby!! :hugs: my schedule has been super busy with all the finals. i didnt pass math so ill have to take that again:dohh: but its ok, i should have studied harder. so many bfps im so happy for you :happydance: and for those still waiting :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Forgot to say I am meant to test tommorow but because of the rush getting pressies I didnt get a test, but I am sure that :af: will be here tommorow.

Sayuri, dont give up yet? 

Do you have any AF symptoms? I know when mines is about to come because I get this annoying wet feel down there and feel like i have to go to urinate. Sorry tMI. But I just know, you know???? Let us know the outcome and I hope its +.:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello sisters!!
I hope all of you are doing well!! I see that some of us are kinda down right now. Well. . .me too! My SIL is 7 mos preg, my sister has an 18 mo old, and I have nothing. Willy-you are not alone sweetheart!! It can be so hard to be around all of the little ones, especially during this time of year. I can remember thinking back in May when we started TTC. . "I am going to be pregnant at Christmas!!" so much for that one! I know God has a plan, and I want His will more than mine, it's just really hard. :cry: Okay, enough of that. . 

Our time will come SOON ladies!! God has promised! :flower: Now that I have had my sad time, onto something better!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! I am so excited about tomorrow!!! I am in charge of the Christmas dinner. . . so wish me luck!! Tonight I sang in front of a couple thousand people with my MIL playing the piano, it was so nice! I'm not sure if you all know the song "Breath of Heaven" aka "Mary's Song" but it's such a good song! and sooo good for this time in my life. God is good ladies! I hope you all have a very blessed Christmas. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Sayuri, I hope you have good news tomorrow! Any AF signs yet? :af:

Willynilly, I know how you feel. I wish that I was busy this Christmas keeping a baby away from my inlaws' dogs...or at least walking around looking pregnant. I've been working on a quilt since we got here, and I have to have it done tomorrow...I keep thinking about how much more difficult it would be to work if I had a baby here, but it doesn't help because I would gladly make that "sacrifice."

About the baby story shows...I guess I'm the opposite of you because I honestly cannot imagine myself in their place. I do not see myself being pregnant and having a baby. I hope I'm wrong of course, but I just don't see it being me. 

As you can see I'm a little down right now...sorry bout that. Rdy, I remember thinking the same thing...we started trying in Oct./Nov. of last year so I had hopes of being pregnant last year...when I wasn't I thought _surely_ by this year I would be. Anyway, I hope your Christmas dinner goes well!! 

Jenna, good to see you! Sorry your math didn't go well. :( Merry Christmas!

well it's back to working on my quilt...


----------



## somedaymama

ooh I almost forgot! A couple weeks ago I asked you to pray for my quantitative methods/mathematical economics exam that I was having such a hard time with and I was worried I wouldn't pass. Well, I got my course grade, and I got a B-! I am very grateful although it's not quite rewarding since I know I didn't deserve it. At least I passed and so I can graduate. I got A's in my other 4 classes, and those I was much happier about since I earned them. :yipee:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Somedaymama!!! That is excellent! Out God is such a good God! I love it!!!!


Hope you ladies are enjoying your Christmases! The DH and I went to church last night and it was just so beautiful! Love dressing up the Lords house! i mean its not like God cares how beautiful it is, but it is such a sight to behold! The message talked about the meaning of Immanuel, "God is with us". I loved it. So heartfelt. Pastor's wife even cried tears of joy after watching the video clip. It was amazing. How awesome is it to know that "God is with Us" through Jesus?! :thumbup: No matter where life takes us, no matter the rough road of TTC or dealing with MCs and other complications, God is with us. We are never alone even in our weakest moments. It reminded me, so vividly, of when i MCed in October. I remember taking a week off from work and just laying in bed all day. Had the bible by my side and was just sobbing. I remember so brightly of how i was face down on my bed crying like no other and just feeling the presence of Jesus. I was sobbing intensly and it made me feel like Jesus was sitting Indian style with my head on his lap and him stroking my hair and holding me. Such a God experience, one i will never forget. 

So if you know anyone who needs to hear something good, just let them know "God is with us". How much would someone's life change if they truly believed that without a doubt.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well ladies, I am not down. I have my Jesus, my family and my friends. I am so excited about that!!!!

I dont know if you all have ever watched, "Facing the Giants"? Well it is an excellent movie. It talks about having faith in God through all circumstances. Please rent it!!! Buy it. The lady in the movie struggles with infertility and it is not her but her husband. He is told there is no hope, they only can do IVF or adopt. He says that they cant afford that! (Neither can I at the moment). So he starts to read his word and trust God through out all areas of his life! In the end, God blesses them with a child but not only one but 2!!!!!! I am so happy that God is not a respector of persons! He will give me a baby and I am hopeful that this cycle will be my cycle and if not, I will still love him and still praise him!!!!:hugs:

Love you all!


----------



## Willynilly

I love Facing the Giants! Amazing movie - in fact, they usually show it on xmas day on cable if you have it. I might look for it and we'll watch it again today.

Thx all for your love and support...means so much to me.

DH got me for xmas...ready...A NEW BATHROOM! well, a picture of one anyway, he's going to renovate our (extremely old, very gross, moldy, did I mention old - yeah about 35 yrs old) bathroom next month with a friend. we got a new toilet last year - but we will go together to pick out a sink, jacuzzi tub, and flooring. Best present ever.

And church last night was sooo awesome. I love my church...we have a whole new motto about turning our hearts outward instead of just reaching within our church. So everything was about Jesus being the Prince of Peace and how WE can be the "Kingdom Come" to people/nations. (Our overall church purpose now is to build wells in Africa for fresh water...together we've dug over 30 @ $5,000 a pop)!!! 

But whatever u do within your church or within your family...remember, girls - we are representatives of the Kingdom. Christ lives in us...let your light shine. 

Merry Christmas,
Willynilly
Representative of Kingdom Inc.
www.JesusIsTheDiggity.com


----------



## Willynilly

umm, I didn't mean for that to show as a link...I have no idea what that link is! But now I will check it out...haha.


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly said:


> umm, I didn't mean for that to show as a link...I have no idea what that link is! But now I will check it out...haha.

HAHA, i was just wondering about that!
Merry Christmas chicka!


----------



## somedaymama

> And the angel said unto them, Fear not: for, behold, I bring you good tidings of great joy, which shall be to all people. For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

Merry Christmas everyone! Isn't it great to be able to celebrate the birth of our Savior?


----------



## baby#3

Hey everyone,

Merry Christmas to all! I hope everyone is well. 

Sorry for the hiatus but I have the inlaws here. I just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing.

I haven't had a chance to check back to see if anyone got :bfp:s for Xmas but I will later. 

Hope all is well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rmar

We will be searching for a New years BFP. AF came this morning. I decided to think positive and be happy that we get to search for a New Year BFP and how great that would be. I am so glad that God made it so that we have a partner to go through this journey with. If I didn't have DP to keep trying with, I would be more upset than I am now.


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry, Rmar. :hugs: Keep up the great attitude. I pray that you will get your :bfp: soon in the new year.


----------



## Willynilly

Sorry, Rmar. :hugs:

You are on my prayer list for a 2010 BFP.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi!! 
Okay, this is REALLY long. . . but I wanted to share it with all of you. It is prayer, proclaiming our pregnancy to come. Afterall. . . God has already said it will be, and if we confess it with our mouths. . . IT WILL BE!! :flower: I have decided that I will say this prayer everyday as my proclamation of faith. Love you girls!

Father, we thank You that children are the heritage of the Lord, and the fruit of the womb is His reward. Children are Your idea, Father; You thought up children, and family, and home. You instituted the family in the Garden of Eden. You ordered children; You commanded them when You said to Adam and Eve, "Be fruitful and multiply." You said that the barren womb is never satisfied. Lord, the Word declares that I am wonderfully and fearfully made by You; therefore, I'm perfect and able to conceive and have children. You said that I would be a fruitful vine by the side of our house and our children like olive plants around our table We are not ashamed but happy because our quiver is full of children (or arrows, as You call them).

Thank you, Father, that You designed and fashioned me, to have children, that in the Bible being barren was the exception, not the rule, not Your will, not normal, something against Your plan and purpose. And in Your goodness and faithfulness every barren woman in the Bible who was godly and believed Your Word became pregnant; You opened her womb and blessed her, and she gave birth to a precious baby just as I will. You make the barren woman to keep house and to be a joyful mother of children.

You said, Father, that because You are our God and we are Your people and have a covenant with You that You will love us and bless us and multiply us and bless the fruit of my womb and that neither male nor female among Your people would be barren.

Father, we are redeemed from the curse of the Law by Jesus, and being barren is under the curse of the Law; therefore, we will receive from Your grace and have children.

Father, no plague, no evil shall come nigh our dwelling. We are healed by the stripes of Jesus. Sickness of any kind is taken out of our midst. You said to ask anything of You in Jesus' name and it would be done; and that if two of us on earth agree as touching anything it would be done. So we pray and we agree with You and Your Word, Father, that we will conceive and bring forth a healthy, precious baby to Your glory and honor. We pray all this according to Your Word and will. You said, This is the confidence that we have in You, that if we ask anything according to Your will, You hear us; and if You hear us, we know we have the petition we desire of You, We have it now. Thank you, Father, in Jesus' name.

Now, talk to your body:

Bodies, we speak to you in Jesus' name; You will come in line and agreement with the Word of God. You will respond to His holy Word. You will function properly and perfectly, the way God intended you to. Every part, every organ of our reproductive system conforms to the Word and plan of God as we come together in pure, martial love. Body, conceive! Be pregnant. Cooperate with God's plan; perfect ovulation, release of perfect eggs from the ovaries, through the fallopian tubes, penetrated and impregnated, fertilized by healthy sperm. Good solid attachment to uterine wall and nourished and protected for nine months (40 weeks) unharmed and unhindered. Grow to a perfect baby - spirit, soul, and body. Your Word says, Father, that none shall cast their young, nor be barren amount Your people and the number of our days You will fulfill. This pregnancy will be fulfilled. We decree it in Jesus' name and receive God's best; we won't settle for anything less in Jesus' holy name. Thank You, Lord, that it is so and done to Your honor and Glory. Amen.


----------



## somedaymama

Beautiful prayer, Rdy. I'm going to re-read it tomorrow when I'm not so tired.


I made a TTC journal. Check it out! :)


----------



## Sayuri

Morning ladies! Well its morning for me most of you are probably snoozing! LOL gotta sort out this pesky time difference!!!:wacko:

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!, well I sat posied with my 'sanitary towel' all day and nothing. Even DH was asking me has it come? has it come?

MrskcBrown symtoms I usually get are an extreme moodiness like a wave of a dark mood that comes over me just before pain then I usually wipe and its there. When I was alot younger I would have sore boobs, and spotty face for about a week. I dont really get so much symtoms just that I know the day because I am so clockwork I can set my time to the period.

OK so yesterday I was going to the toilet every five minuetes, that could be a onset of period, or uti so I am not sure. As I type I have just rushed to the toilet and I already want to go again. Last night DH mentioned boobies looking large (I really think he is more excited than me) I think they are the same they feel very hard so who knows. I know I sound matter of fact but its a habit of mine so that I dont get my hopes up too much it drives DH nuts!!. imma try be positive!

ok so Large boobies VERY HARD around the actual boob
FREQUENT URINATION I mean FREQUENT
No spots unusual
Have eaten chocolate but thats because of the copius amounts at my mother inlaws yesterday!!!

Its really annoying that Period and Pregnancy symtoms are so similar hmmmmm hope I hear from you guys today, im off to church this morning with DH!!! He is going to come with me for thanks for his promotion. I will say a prayer for all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sayuri

@Rdytobeamom That was such a beautifull prayer ! it will happen!!:happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

Rdy - thank u SO much for that. wow - every barren woman in the bible conceived. I never thought of that. I am definitely making this prayer my prayer too.

Sayuri - I hope this is it for you. when are you testing? eeeeeeeee - hopeful!

As far as me: I am irritated yet happy today. For the first cycle ever I got solid cross-hair lines on FF. I ovulated for sure. Bad news - I ovulated day 12. Ok, I won't lie - I am crying a little. My ovulation ranges from day 11 to day 19. it is pretty hard to time BD perfectly. So this month we BD three days before ovulation and once on ovulation day. so we have two shots I guess. But - I definitely would've liked to have had more BD in there. So this will be a short cycle for me. AF in 10 days. I guess we will begin again. Rdy - you couldn't have timed your prayer more perfectly for me.


----------



## Willynilly

Plus I just really felt this would be our month. we had so much time to bd over Christmas - I thought - MAN, we are REALLY getting the job done! But ovulation on day 12?! eek. ok, I am done complaining. going to go pray and confess this for myself and my wonderful husband.


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly You sound like you have it covered! I am sure that little spermie got there! I gotta say that that prayer is soooo good. You are right God gave every pregnant woman in the bible a child, but look at the Virgin Mary that is amazing in itself!! I just wanna say that even when we doubt God can do anything!:happydance:

Well I am sitting here waiting for the signs, pressure on my left side that usually happens just as I am about to come on, boobies feeling saw maybe signs??.

If it doesnt happen by tonight then I am going out to buy a test tommorow so I can know for sure and start the new cycle better. I had some brown spotting so I am expecting it soon. Hope everyone is having a good day!:hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Thanks so much for the prayer rdy2bamom, I've recently told all my family that we are TTC and feel so much more at ease about falling pregnant knowing that they are all storming heaven for us to concieve! 
I have so much to be thankful for and the lord has never let me down he has pulled me through so much and he will do this, i have every faith in him.


----------



## im_mi

Merry Christmas to all of you, sisters! Hope you all had a wonderful day :) i didnt get to go to midnight mass on Christmas eve which i was disappointed about but its okay. Ive been praying a lot recently and He has been listening.

The conversation with my hubs was, well.... very awkward, and painful. but its okay. we are having a few problems but we are both confident we will come through this together and be stronger for it. He may not be a Christian but i know God is there for both of us and that He will keep us strong.

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Rdy2bmom: The prayer that you posted was awesome and I believe it. I am going to save it so that I can look back at it again, again. Did you create it? Awesome!!

@Sayuri: I hope the brown spotting is a good sign for you. I know for me, it is not a good sign. Just remember, either way you will praise Him! Your day is coming.

As for me, I am about to start my fertile days!! So I believe that this will be our time to conceive. Faith, faith, faith! If he did it for others he can surely do it for me!!!!!!!! and my husband!!!!!!!!!

Be blessed!


----------



## somedaymama

You guys are awesome...so encouraging. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

well girls.... i can hardly believe i am saying this but i got a super faint line on a FRER this morning!!! i mean it was very, very faint but even DH could see it! Im not going to get a ticker or even officially announce anything until i get a respectable line, though. i cant believe it! :happydance:


----------



## Sayuri

Im-mi so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please keep us posted!!! sounds good anyway!! x


----------



## Guppy051708

CONGRATS im_mi!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - amazing. so huge congrats to you!:dance:

Can't wait to see those lines - this is it for you!

I am feeling sooo much better today. I ALWAYS try to analyze my BBT way too soon. anyway, FF moved my OV day today to CD 14. Which makes me happy b/c that gets us in for 4ish tries hopefully. At least there is a bit more of a chance now. Please God - please!!!

:plane:

I just love the smilies and pick them at random.

Sayuri? hows it going today? hoping for great news soon.


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies!! 

I hope you all had a blessed and wonderful celebration of the Lords birthday!:happydance:

I had a lovely day and have just said goodbye to my family who have been staying with us. It was so lovely to host christmas for them and took my mind off TTC. I have totally relaxed, had a glass of champagne and a glass of wine on christmas day and am hoping that my relaxed attitude will pay off. 
It has been hard to track CM as we have been BD'ing and I get mixed up with the juice! Sorry :blush: TMI!

Interestingly last month I had sore boobs and my hubby said they looked bigger (not normal AF symptoms for me) but I still got AF so I get lots of symptoms which could be AF or :baby:!! 
My only major symptom this month is that I have been really teary, not sad tears as such but any programme with anything sad, alady that helped me out, having all my family with me.... all made me weep!! Hubby thought I was nuts and kept looking over and asking if I was ok!!! heehee! :roll: 

But I had a lovely day and got a lovely trip to the theatre and night away from my darling hubby, it is a lovely posh hotel in london and I can't wait! 

Hows everyone else? Immi I am praying for you.. hope this is it!!!:thumbup:

So fingers crossed for the 5th jan now.... I really hope this is our month....please dear lord. xxxxx

Big hugs 
Aster xxxxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Im_mi, congratulations! I hope you get a nice dark line soon! :wohoo:

mrskcbrown, good luck with the bd'ing!!

Willynilly, I'm glad you're feeling better. :hugs: Your new ovulation date looks very promising. Nice new picture, by the way. :winkwink:

Aster, glad you could relax! Only 10 days until you get to :test:!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - thank you for looking at my chart...yeah, it feels good to have a better shot at it this month anyway. In our 8 months of trying, it seems that something happens each cycle to screw up our chances: Month 1-4 Group B Strep - couldn't have sex hardly at all. Month 5 - well, that was a good one sort of - but a chemical. Month 6 - Swine flu - I think? Month 7 - away and missed our good days I think. Month 8 - yes, looks like we might have a chance. Plus, some of those cycles were anovulatory anyway. Blah blah - enough about me. Sorry if I've been talking too much about me in the last few days!

Someday - can you give me more history on your cycles? you had Depo right? I'm not that familiar with it -but know it can take a while for your body to "come back" right? how often do you not ovulate? have you tried Clomid or any other drugs? not that I am advising that - I haven't done my research. You are definitely fine, though - since you caught the egg at least once...just a matter of time. I am just wondering how often you think you don't Ov. Have you noticed a diff since taking your temps longer? has your whole BBT average raised? looks pretty good - in the mid high 97s...that's definitely not indicative of hyperthyroid or any of that gobbledegook.

Anyway, thinking of you today.


----------



## Willynilly

nevermind - just found your journal. :)

Aster - hi! now we go into the wonderful wait together. haha.


----------



## somedaymama

My father in law broke his ankle this morning shoveling snow. :( He just recently went back to work after 8 weeks off following knee surgery, so I'm worried about them. Please pray that it heals quickly.

willynilly, I'm glad you found my journal. :) Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Aster

Thanks willynillly! Can't wait to be test buddies!! :hugs: 
Where are you in your profile pic? cool pic. x

Praying for your FIL someday.. hope he is ok. xxx


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Aster. They just got back from the hospital and he seems to be doing okay. Actually he was quite happy, but we can attribute that to the vicodin. :haha: He tore a ligament which pulled some bone off, they said it would have been worse if he hadn't been wearing his lace-up boots. He was going into the chicken coop and stepped off the concrete wrong--it turns out it wasn't even the shoveling that did it.


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly - I know what you mean about having so many things screw up your chances. In my August 27 cycle, I ovulated but I had a horrid yeast infection, the first and only I've ever had, right during ovulation. I was so swollen I could barely fit medicine up there, much less anything else. :blush: Sorry for the TMI. :blush:

These last two cycles, we've worked hard (and during finals, it WAS hard work!) to BD at the right times, but then I didn't ovulate. so frustrating!

I hope you get your :bfp: very very soon.


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly nothing yet..hmm.:wacko:

I have been peeing none stop ALL day *TMI*:blush: to the point I am getting frustrated! like every 30 mins!! DH wants me to get a test tommorow he is insisting! we are both off from work so I am going to go out and buy one im getting my hair done so I will do it then so at least I know. I have been so lazy and to be honest I thought I would have started :af: by now thats why I really havent bothered but will now.

I have noticed some creamy CM and CP is HIGH and SOFT its usually low by now. I started to temp the beginning of the cycle and my temps were pretty low I stopped halfway through the cycle, however I took my temps this morning and they seem really high so..im gonna see what the test says def tommorow I will be able to tell you. oh amd I have a cold so feeling crappy.


----------



## somedaymama

hmm it all sounds good Sayuri!! I can't wait to hear what the test says!


----------



## Aster

Ouch someday!!! Sounds painful! wishing him healing soon. xxxx

Sounds exciting sayuri.. finger crossed for you! :dust: 

xxxxx


----------



## Sayuri

@Somedaymamma Thanks! im feeling abit nervous! Im praying for your father in law breaks are sooo painful.

@Aster thankyou I will definatly keep everyone posted this has gon on long enough LOL!!


----------



## somedaymama

I just read this and thought it was good:

"Do not despise your need. Let it be your threshing floor to bring you to a place of prayer where you will receive a mandate to pray for His Kingdom to come and His will to be done. In the process our need is met and God's purpose fulfilled on the earth."

link


----------



## somedaymama

Have any of you read this book? _Hannah's Hope: Seeking God's Heart in the Midst of Infertility, Miscarriage, and Adoption Loss _. I'm thinking about buying it.

Here is the summary and reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Willynilly

Sayuri - sounds amazing - especially the cold! I read that was a preg symptom - runny nose and stuff. can't wait to hear. AF stay away for sure!

Aster - totally understant (TMI btw) about not being about to tell CM from man juices - I stopped checking once we start BD...too confusing and a little gross. Oh - in my pic, I am shooting skeet (sp?) in South Carolina! yee haa...my first time ever with a rifle - was amazingly fun.

Someday - eek - sorry to hear about FIL. Will pray for him now. Glad to hear the Vicodin is helping out! can TOTALLY relate to u on the horrible yeast infection...mine get that bad - although I haven't had one since the group b strep and I took antibiotics for that - much to my chagrin. 

see you tomorrow, girls. and with hopefully a BFP from Sayuri!!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - I meant the TMI from my story not yours...I always seem to be TMIing


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Aster - I meant the TMI from my story not yours...I always seem to be TMIing

hehe...me too. I just assume you guys are used to it. :winkwink:

Thanks for praying for my FIL. He got home, sat in his chair for awhile, then decided he wanted to go snowmobiling. My MIL was not too happy--a few years ago he broke his leg, went out on his motorcycle the next day and broke the other leg. Fortunately he realized pretty quickly this time that snowmobiling and crutches don't mix well. 

My sister has strep b, but I didn't know it caused infections. :( The only thing she's ever said about it was that they had to do something for her babies right after she had them to make sure they were okay. :shrug:


----------



## J_K_L

Yay Im_mi! Have you gotten a darker line yet?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Yay Im_mi!!!! You better keep us posted!!! :happydance:

Hoping for you Sayuri!! :flower:

Someday-glad to hear he is feeling pretty good. . . broken bones suck!

Well. . . we didn't get much BD'ing in over the past couple days. :cry: Now onto the 2ww.. . . ugh. . .the worst part!! We have just been sooooo busy!!! Oh well. . . just like my prayer says. . . I will get my BFP!! Off to bed now. . chat with y'all tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

yay IM_MI!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee: praying this is it for you!!!!

sayuri keep us posted!! things are sounding good!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

hey Jenna! How are you doing? Are you on break from school now?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

:flower: This christmas was something that I never experince in my life. I was so at peace with not getting any gift from anybody, I didn't put up my tree in time(matter of fact, they sold my tree to somebody else) but besides that. Knowing that JESUS came that's what matters :thumbup:! 

Me and my family had a great time this Christmas and the coming 2010. I never got my pineapple loooool. I'm 2 dpo(as of today) so i'm just starting my 2ww. Off to another week! Next Friday is the day. 

Rdy2 and Willy and everybody else who's in the same cycle as me..We will get our bfp's! I have to catch up some more! How is everybody?

I saw your prayer Rdy2 and i printed it, as soon as I saw it! That was something I needed to come across and print!! Me and my stomach is having a debate over taking these prenatal vitamins :happydance:. Ok take care.

Oh my I forgot! Im_im Congratz :hugs: I pray this is it for you!

Guppy how have you been hun? :hugs: How have you been feeling?

How are things with you Baby#3? When are your fist scans again(Guppy and Baby3)


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar, I'm praying that this ovulation was it for you!! fx'd that you get your :bfp: next Friday!!


----------



## Aster

Morning girlies!! (well it is here in the UK!) 

Immi - any news????? :hugs:

Rdy willy and dipar - not long now til its time to :test: !!!

Willy - I had to look up skeet shooting as we don't have it in the UK, looks like great fun though, I had a go at target shooting once at a country fair and was great fun. I would love to have a go at clay pidgeon shooting (do you have that in the US?) 

Guppy and baby 3 - how you feeling our lovely expectant ladies? hope you are getting enough relaxing time during this busy period.

Sayuri - Any news....?? 

Someday - your FIL sounds like a real wild one!! maybe he can get some rest this time?!!!

I am feeling good this morning, no symptoms but then I have come to the conclusion that all symptoms could be anything!! Should I have some symptoms yet?? I think it is pretty hard if you have already had kids but if you have never been pregnant I find it so hard to say... oo yes this is different! Any other first timers the same? 
I am not saying it is easier when you have had one but at least you know you have been pregnant in the past and might have some similar symptoms?:shrug: 

Guess I am just getting a bit fed up of waiting now, now it is almost waiting so see that I'm not pregnant and one month closer to a dr's appt..:cry: I have decided that if I am not pregnant by my birthday (feb) I will go to my GP as that will be 7 months of TTC. I am young, not overweight, healthy, dont drink dont smoke and have no history of any problems and have had all my up to date tests. Thanks to BnB I know about my cycle and so have been BD'ing on the good days and doing all the things to max my chances.. so why not!:growlmad: 

I know we are all in the same boat which is why it helps to talk to those who really do understand. :hugs: (even if sometimes it is TMI! :haha: I blame the fact that I used to be a paediatric nurse - they will discuss anything!! :blush:)

Love you girlies, it is so nice to talk to such a lovely bunch of sisters from all over the world who understand (oh no... am going to start sniffling again.. :roll: :cry:) and this is such a great quote to represent this:

Dear friends, let us love one another, for love comes from God. Everyone who loves has been born of God and knows God.
1 John 4:7

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aster xxx


----------



## Sayuri

Hi Aster, nothing yet I had a rough night started to think I had the SWINE FLU!sneezing runny nose, took my tempreture this morning to make sure, my temps are high but this could be because of cold I have my hair appointment at 12 I will buy test on the way :) DH is working today and he wants to be there, you know what he said this morning? He has been getting pains in his tummy for the lasy four days! and he thinks it could be linked! Im trying to be less excited just so I dont get my hopes up I know he will be disapointed:cry:. 

I really understand how you feel regarding all the lovely ladies on this forum so uplifting!!! I have never experienced this before I really enjoy coming on the site and speaking to people all over the world who think alike:flower:

For me anytime I go to church people keep asking me when I am going to have a baby!!, and why am I not pregnant? I mean we havent been married that long (1yr 10 months)!!!! gosh there are a few girls who are pregnant and they keep asking me too. Last week I had a Man who happens to be my choir leader ask me when and my biological clock is ticking :growlmad: can you imagine the cheek? I kept thinking I may not be able to have kids??!! and you are saying this to me!. Thats why I love coming on the site because people I interact with on a everyday basis just dont understand:nope:


----------



## im_mi

Hi girls!

well it looks like it wasnt meant to be this time either. My test this morning was negative and i am bleeding. started spotting last night and its been getting steadily heavier ever since. cant believe ive had two losses in a row, it feels so unfair. I know that God has a plan but it still hurts so much :cry: thats two miscarriages/chemical pregnancies in just over one month. Lord, give me strength.


----------



## Sayuri

:hugs::hugs:Im_mi "he is with you always" GOd always hears our tears and catches them sometimes we never understand why things happen, its hard to trust him and understand I find that all the time:hugs: but he loves us sooo much and doesn't want to see us sad he has a great plan for you:flower::hugs:


----------



## Aster

Oh immi! :cry: I am so sorry darling.. :hugs::hugs: It must be so hard. Sending you lots of love and hope. It will happen. xxxxx
I found this proverb that I am praying for you. xxx

"Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He will make your paths straight."
Proverbs 3:5-6


Sayuri - 


> For me anytime I go to church people keep asking me when I am going to have a baby!!, and why am I not pregnant? I mean we havent been married that long (1yr 10 months)!!!! gosh there are a few girls who are pregnant and they keep asking me too. Last week I had a Man who happens to be my choir leader ask me when and my biological clock is ticking can you imagine the cheek? I kept thinking I may not be able to have kids??!! and you are saying this to me!. Thats why I love coming on the site because people I interact with on a everyday basis just dont understand

this made me laugh!! This is so my life too!!! We went to the in laws annual party the weekend before christmas and alot of their friends were there who I last saw at the wedding (we have been married 1 year and 4 months) and they kept tellling me I looked well and staring at my stomach!! 2 people asked me if I was pregnant yet! Cheek!! (and I am throwing that dress away!!:dohh:) 
I so wanted to tell the whole family when we were togehter at christmas but hey, the day will come and it will be amazing. :happydance:

Sending you all love and hope xxx:kiss:


----------



## Willynilly

Oh Immi...I'm so sorry. Words really cannot suffice. I can't imagine how you feel with two chemicals in a row. 
I thought today this reminder from God may carry you;
"Even to your old age and gray hairs I am God, I am he who will sustain you. I have made you and I will carry you; I will sustain you and I will rescue you."
Isaiah 46:4
Love to you, Immi. My heart breaks for you, dear. But 
"Cast your cares on the Lord and he will sustain you; he will never let the righteous fall."
Psalm 55:22


----------



## Willynilly

To the rest of you awesome women - I have so much more to write today (to keep up with my usual 7 postings a day - ah - perpetual procrastinator of life!)...but busy now - hopefully get online tonight again.

Have good days. Sayuri, I hope to see good news from you later - I think this is it for sure now!!! - you are so late and the sniffling stuff - I can ALMOST say for sure!!!


----------



## im_mi

sayuri, aster and willy, thank you so much for your kind words and prayers. my heart is breaking but the Lord lifts my spirit so. <3


----------



## Sayuri

OK.......

I got home with the pregnancy test didnt even say anything to DH just a kiss, he said he was gonna wait downstairs while I do the do. So I peed even though I was bursting only a little bit came out.

It was a sainsburys brand cheapo (UK supermarket) so waited for the lines. Control came up first, I was thinking "oh well..." Then slowly another line started appearing it was faint so I called DH to come and see... He comes up and I asked him do you see another line, he was like YES it was fainte than control. We kinda looked at each othe and smirked:winkwink: so I am tentativly announcing :bfp:

I am gonna take another test in the morning when flow is concentrated and more of it.....Ladies thankyou for your prayers!!! I will keep you posted I am in shock and it really hasn't sunk in. I am gonna try and post a pic of the test xx


----------



## Willynilly

:headspin:

OH MY GOSH! I knew it! well, I really didn't - but I was really hopeful for you...wowzers yowzers God is good...
no more 
:coffee:
now lots of \\:D/

congrats!!!


----------



## Sayuri

:hugs:Thanks! @willynilly I keep going upstairs and looking at it!, its darker now but gonna take another test tommorow to be sure!. I really didnt know about the cold symptom it just came on yesterday and I haven't been around anyone to catch a cold and I have been indoors mostly. DH is really quiet he keeps saying he is trying not to get tooo excited. The reason for this is because when he was ALOT younger two of his past girlfriends got pregnant and had miscarriges he is really scared. I said whatever wil be will be but he is really quiet he says he is waiting for my second test!

I really believe God is Good I am just praying everything will be ok I am not gonna announce anything till tommorow. But I really wanted you guys to know you have been an inspiration and strength thankyou so much.:hugs:

More :bfp: for everyone:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> :hugs:Thanks! @willynilly I keep going upstairs and looking at it!, its darker now but gonna take another test tommorow to be sure!. I really didnt know about the cold symptom it just came on yesterday and I haven't been around anyone to catch a cold and I have been indoors mostly. DH is really quiet he keeps saying he is trying not to get tooo excited. The reason for this is because when he was ALOT younger two of his past girlfriends got pregnant and had miscarriges he is really scared. I said whatever wil be will be but he is really quiet he says he is waiting for my second test!
> 
> I really believe God is Good I am just praying everything will be ok I am not gonna announce anything till tommorow. But I really wanted you guys to know you have been an inspiration and strength thankyou so much.:hugs:
> 
> More :bfp: for everyone:happydance:

Congrats! I knew I was going to look on here and see that you got your :bfp:! I am so happy for you! So how many DPO and symptoms?? You know we need the low down. I cant wait to get my BFP next month!:hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

yeah - did you have any constipation or heartburn? I am having both now - I hate when symptoms make me hopeful...as I wrote in my journal - it's probably just a result from all the junk I ate over the holidays.


----------



## Aster

wow!!! Congratulations honey!!! 
So pleased for you!!!! 

love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> well it looks like it wasnt meant to be this time either. My test this morning was negative and i am bleeding. started spotting last night and its been getting steadily heavier ever since. cant believe ive had two losses in a row, it feels so unfair. I know that God has a plan but it still hurts so much :cry: thats two miscarriages/chemical pregnancies in just over one month. Lord, give me strength.

I am so sorry for your loss! Are you testing prior to AF? I know you hate to get your hopes up! Yes, God has a plan, but it still hurts like heck!!!!!:hugs: Keep trying because kids are priceless and God will bless you!!!!


----------



## Sayuri

Aster and mrskcbrown thanks!!!

OK I wsn't charting much this month only up to day 18, I have been doing different shifts at work and just couldnt keep up with charting so the funny thing is I stopped charting before FF said I had ovulated so have half a chart.

Me and DH only :sex: 3 x this month due to the stress of the promotion and me just being tired!. We did manage to do it on Cycle day 8 10 and 17 I had EWCM on cycle day 15, 16, 17 so I am thinking I must of ovulated on cycle day 16 or 17? not sure. Last month(when I temped properly I ovulated on cycle day 15). So I remember the night we did it I had been getting ovulation pains in the left ovary and I thought hmmmm maybe we will catch an eggy after that I didnt think about it much.

So today I may be around 15DPO, im really sorry I didnt temp for the second half I could give you more info. SO on christmas eve aprox 11 DPO I was slightly queezy but it was the tiredness! I really felt ROUGH, my manger commented that I looked tired I thought it was strange but again thought nothing. 13 DPO I started peeing and have been constantly peeing I got a brown discharge in panty liners thinking that was :AF:, and sore nipples. I tested today

Hope this helps, I would say main symtoms for me is peeing, my temp was REALLY high yesterday and today and sore boobies.

MrsKCbrown I am SURE its the month for you!


----------



## Sayuri

Oh and 13DPO I had a tight feeling on my left side...actually I was geting night sweats too


----------



## Inlalaland

Well ladies. Just checking in. Congrats Sayuri!

I'm out for the mo. AF got me last week. Stinky lady :) But I'm still all smiles because i know it will happen soon. Hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar, I'm praying that this ovulation was it for you!! fx'd that you get your :bfp: next Friday!!

:hugs: Thanks Someday. I'm also praying for a ov day for you as well. I'll keep my fx'd for you on the day you are testing. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Sayuri said:


> Aster and mrskcbrown thanks!!!
> 
> OK I wsn't charting much this month only up to day 18, I have been doing different shifts at work and just couldnt keep up with charting so the funny thing is I stopped charting before FF said I had ovulated so have half a chart.
> 
> Me and DH only :sex: 3 x this month due to the stress of the promotion and me just being tired!. We did manage to do it on Cycle day 8 10 and 17 I had EWCM on cycle day 15, 16, 17 so I am thinking I must of ovulated on cycle day 16 or 17? not sure. Last month(when I temped properly I ovulated on cycle day 15). So I remember the night we did it I had been getting ovulation pains in the left ovary and I thought hmmmm maybe we will catch an eggy after that I didnt think about it much.
> 
> So today I may be around 15DPO, im really sorry I didnt temp for the second half I could give you more info. SO on christmas eve aprox 11 DPO I was slightly queezy but it was the tiredness! I really felt ROUGH, my manger commented that I looked tired I thought it was strange but again thought nothing. 13 DPO I started peeing and have been constantly peeing I got a brown discharge in panty liners thinking that was :AF:, and sore nipples. I tested today
> 
> Hope this helps, I would say main symtoms for me is peeing, my temp was REALLY high yesterday and today and sore boobies.
> 
> MrsKCbrown I am SURE its the month for you!

Congratz to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Praise GOD for this. You will be the what? 6 or 7th person in our group with a :bfp: I love to see those l l bfp flashing around in our group... I don't temp because I don't have time to do it right. I go by the look and the texture of the CM and the right side cramp (even though you can base it all on that alone)

CD 14 I had the clear stretchy CM and I had cramps in the uterus on the right side(not to far near the ovary but in the uterus its self(more like a crampy-pulling feeling) even though I told myself I will not read into my symptoms lol. But I couldnt ignore that cramp. Feeling sick from that time on. CD 16 I felt that strong right side cramp so Im going to pray and assume that I ovd on CD 16 but it was a similar cramp last month on my left side. Then yesterday my breast felt hard. Those are the symptoms Ive notice. Im not going to assume they are pregnant signs. But Im so happy for you and everybody else who got a bfp and the rest of us out there. Keep on praying! [-o&lt; [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:nope:Im_mi I'm praying that GOD will help you with your lost. :hugs::hugs: Your day is coming.

Willy where were you when you did your shooting practices? I love the back ground of your picture there. There is something about the country. 

Some day how are you?

Rdy2 How are you?

Guppy and Baby#3 how are you guys and how you are feeling and also tiger!

Mrskc How are you? 

And everybody else how are you? I don't want to miss anybody.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

im-mi, :hugs: im still praying for you!

sayuri :happydance: many many many CONGRATS to you on your little baby!!

someday, im doing good! yes i am on break from school, my church is traveling to washington dc tomorrow, i am excited to see the sites as iv never been there before. how are you doing??


----------



## im_mi

congratulations sayuri!! how wonderful! praise God! :happydance:

thank you all for your prayers and support, it means a lot. <3


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congratulations Sayuri!!! I am so excited for you!! 

Dipar- I am doing well! Just started my 2ww the other day. . . so I am confessing. . this is our month girl!! It will happen!!! I had a great Christmas, but I am glad it is over too. We were soooo busy that we only got to BD twice during my fertile time. But that's okay. . God only needs 1!!

Im_mi- so sorry for your loss hon!! Praying for you!!

Well ladies, I am beyond tired and we have to clean our fish tanks before bed. Blessings!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Aster and mrskcbrown thanks!!!
> 
> OK I wsn't charting much this month only up to day 18, I have been doing different shifts at work and just couldnt keep up with charting so the funny thing is I stopped charting before FF said I had ovulated so have half a chart.
> 
> Me and DH only :sex: 3 x this month due to the stress of the promotion and me just being tired!. We did manage to do it on Cycle day 8 10 and 17 I had EWCM on cycle day 15, 16, 17 so I am thinking I must of ovulated on cycle day 16 or 17? not sure. Last month(when I temped properly I ovulated on cycle day 15). So I remember the night we did it I had been getting ovulation pains in the left ovary and I thought hmmmm maybe we will catch an eggy after that I didnt think about it much.
> 
> So today I may be around 15DPO, im really sorry I didnt temp for the second half I could give you more info. SO on christmas eve aprox 11 DPO I was slightly queezy but it was the tiredness! I really felt ROUGH, my manger commented that I looked tired I thought it was strange but again thought nothing. 13 DPO I started peeing and have been constantly peeing I got a brown discharge in panty liners thinking that was :AF:, and sore nipples. I tested today
> 
> Hope this helps, I would say main symtoms for me is peeing, my temp was REALLY high yesterday and today and sore boobies.
> 
> MrsKCbrown I am SURE its the month for you!

Thanks so much! I am so sure as well. It is God that gives me the confidence. I have those nagging O pains today and i had ewcm today. We BD on 12/25 and today and again every other day just to make sure.

I am super happy for you! The bible says rejoice with those who rejoice and mourn with those who mourn.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@SAYURI: By the way, I dont temp, chart or OPK. I do use an application on my iphone where I keep up with whats going on in my cycle but I gave up on temping and all that jazz. So no apologies. I truly understand!!!!!!

@DIPAR: I am doing great! I think your symptoms sound promising. Dont test until AF is due. I know easier said than done!

@EVERYONE: Keep the faith! Our turn is coming!!!!! God said it, I believe it!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Congratulations Sayuri!!! I am so excited for you!!
> 
> Dipar- I am doing well! Just started my 2ww the other day. . . so I am confessing. . this is our month girl!! It will happen!!! I had a great Christmas, but I am glad it is over too. We were soooo busy that we only got to BD twice during my fertile time. But that's okay. . God only needs 1!!
> 
> Im_mi- so sorry for your loss hon!! Praying for you!!
> 
> Well ladies, I am beyond tired and we have to clean our fish tanks before bed. Blessings!!!

Rdy2

I'm glad you are doing well :hugs: You started your 2ww..You and I both. I ov on the 26th last Saturday. I've been confessing:thumbup:!! This is our month:happydance:!! I've been praying and reading the bible. Not reading my symptoms even though some i had no choice to question about lol. Like my stomach acting weird these days. 

Yes I know(GOD's will) it will happen!!!!!!:happydance::hugs:..I'm glad you had a good Christmas with your family and friends. We bd on the 22nd(CD 12) had stratchy CM on CD 14 and then b'd on CD 16 when i ov'd and CD 17 because of work and school and the weather! The winter is crazy where I live.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @SAYURI: By the way, I dont temp, chart or OPK. I do use an application on my iphone where I keep up with whats going on in my cycle but I gave up on temping and all that jazz. So no apologies. I truly understand!!!!!!
> 
> @DIPAR: I am doing great! I think your symptoms sound promising. Dont test until AF is due. I know easier said than done!
> 
> @EVERYONE: Keep the faith! Our turn is coming!!!!! God said it, I believe it!


@MRSKCBROWN: I'm glad you are doing great! I'm not testing until a day after AF is due. I'm praying from now until then, because the 8th is next Friday. That's right! GOD said it, I believe it! That's settles it! AMEN! :winkwink:

Sayuri-Congratz for you :happydance::happydance: Did you test again?


----------



## baby#3

Hey Ladies, 

How is everyone. I just popped in to say hello. I hope all is well.

@Sayuri - Congratulations!!! What a wonderful Xmas gift! :happydance:

@Rmar - have you tested yet or are you resisting the urges??

@Dipar - I am doing fine. Thanks for asking. I am tired and praying. My doctor said that my progesterone was low. As I always have this problem, I shouldn't be worried but I still am. I am taking supplements to help trigger my body to start producing it.

How is everyone else doing?

My inlaws are here and while my mother in law is being very sweet my sister in law to be is being a witch! I think she is jealous of my good news. She rolled her eyes when I presented my kids with their tshirts so I was livid. I get so much negative energy from her but trying to stay positive.

If I don't get to hop on before New Years. Have a great one! :hugs:


----------



## Aster

hey girlies! 

@ dipar - I have an app too! On my blackberry, it really helps for me to remember and I can't get my head around temping yet!:wacko: Are you testing on the 5th too? (have forgotten already!!) :dohh:

@mrskcbrown - get to it girl!! :sex: :winkwink::winkwink:

@rdy2 - do you test on the 5th too? 

OK... ignore that.. just read the first page again!! :dohh::dohh:

I am not feeling any different really, a bit tired but think it is just the post christmas fatigue...I think my right boob is a bit sore but is probably from all the prodding to see if they are tender!!! :rofl: I certainly don't feel wildy different and so am thinking that again this is probably not it... :cry: 
I try so hard not to think about it and be more chilled out but it is really hard!!! I seem to get crampy pains throughout my whole cycle on and off so who knows what is actually going on in there!!
Also.. TMI ALERT!!! 
I felt for my cervix in the shower this morning and I think it was high, which I think is good? Or has it just not had time to go low yet? CM was pale creamy but not loads or anything. Think I ov'd about a week ago and managed BD on saturday night, tues morning and weds night so think I may have at least one chance?! :shrug:

OK... starting to obsess now so better get back to my invoices... :sleep:

love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Willynilly

:happydance:
I GOT A BLOODY NOSE LAST NIGHT!

5DPO

ok, trying not to symptom spot but this one you can't really miss. I'm just lying in bed and my nose feels drippy so I wiped and voila! blood! dh comes to bed and I have kleenex stuck up my nose, he's all "what the heck?!"

I haven't had bloody noses since I was in my teens and if I ever got them they would be gushers. tmi, again, sorry. this one was just a light, weird but steady nosebleed.

Please, God let it be. 

Other than that symptom, I am creamy CM, constipation to the extreme, gas, crazy dreams, can't sleep. but only 5 dpo. so it could just be the dry air and heat.

Still - Jesus, answer our prayer!


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - hang in there - it's a coming for us...that finicky BFP!


----------



## Aster

Thanks honey! i have kicked myself up the ass now!! PMA!!!!!:happydance:

Wow thats cool! i had no idea that a nosebleed what a symptom (don't give me more things to obsess over!!!:winkwink:) reeeeeeallly hope this is it for you!!! PMA PMA!!

A xxxx


----------



## Willynilly

haha - I not "with it" - does PMA mean Positive Mental Attitude? I just did a search on the web cuz I couldn't find the bnb abbrevs. 

Anyway, yes then PMA PMA PMA. unless AF comes. haha...then it will be NMA NMA NMA.
:)

Yes, I have read that bloody noses are a sign of preg but I don't know about so early - 5dpo? Any other girls have thoughts on this? Please say yes...JK.

Aster - stop fondling your boobs.


----------



## Aster

:rofl: 

you know me so well!! :winkwink: 
Is more like a prod than a fondle though... how erotic... not! :haha:

Yup it is positive mental attitude!!! Yay!!! PMA PMA!! 

And I have just got an upgrade on my phone this afternoon and got the new blackberry bold so as soon as it arrives I can start downloading new apps!! yay!!! Can't wait til I can get the preggo journal on there and can see my Bnb buddies in full technicolour!!! :happydance::happydance:

Ok... think I am a bit hi on life now (just slipped and ordered a lush purple BnB color case for it on ebay... whoopsie! :happydance::happydance:) gosh its funny how simple things can cheer me up!! :blush: 

Anyhoo.. heres hoping for more nosebleeds... (in the nicest possible way you understand!!! :hugs::hugs:) 

xxxxx


----------



## im_mi

oooh willynilly that sounds so promising! praying that this is it for you!!

Aster, i hope you get some good news this cycle too :)

Im feeling... numb. Just want to go out and get drunk to the point of unconsciousness but i know that's not healthy or good. Just want to switch off. Have to go to work tonight and i dont want to :(

My heart actually physically hurts, it feels like it's being pulled down into my stomach. With the two losses, and the problems that DH and I have been having... its just too much to bear. On the positive side of things, DH and I have been getting on loads better recently and i am confident that we will be okay. I would be truly lost without him.


----------



## Aster

Aww honey sending you massive hugs... xxxxxxx 
It must be so hard but so pleased to here you and hubby are getting on better. You must stay strong for each other. Praying for you and sending you lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Willynilly

Thx, Immi! I'm so hopeful.

Immi - is there any testing the doctors can do for you? I'm sure you are fine - but do you temp? perhaps your luteal phase is too short like Guppy's was? or maybe there is no reason, just how life works sometimes. I'm so sorry you are feeling terrible. I really can't imagine. Well, I did have one chemical and I sobbed for three days, so I can sort of imagine. Praying for you right now. 

Glad to hear things are working out better with you and DH. I pray that your marriage will continue to grow and that the amazing light living in you will draw DH to the Lord as well. You were PUT HERE for a purpose. A purpose such as this.


----------



## im_mi

Willy, i am planning to go to the doctors pretty soon to see whats going on. i dont temp, but my body makes it pretty obvious when i ovulate. after coming off the pill i had two very short cycles with lots of random bleeding and short LP's (9 days) and the second cycle ended in a chemical. this cycle, i didnt get a bfp until 19dpo and it was really faint, so i think this bean just wasnt meant to be. Hopefully it is just really, really bad luck and there is nothing wrong with me. either way, i hope the doctor can give me some answers or some reassurance.

Thank you Aster xxx he is amazing, i am very lucky to have him. its just so hard not to emotionally check-out from a relationship when you go through hardship like this.


----------



## Sayuri

Im-mi I hate to hear you so sad, I am praying that you and hubby get stronger and stronger:hugs: Relationships are so hard sometimes, this weekend me and DH had this blazing row and I disliked him. My mum always says that the devil doesn't like to see anything good and tries to break relationships apart. Things will turn around for you im so sure!


----------



## Sayuri

Hiya I hope everyones ok? DH was just saying" you are always on that computer!!! And I was telling him about the website and all the great ladies I have met on here and how supportive you all are. Like when I turn the laptop off I have friends and family but they don't always understand what I am going through its nice to sit down and chat to like minded people! who all love GOD!

So update thankyou for all your congratulations I really appreciate x Well I took two more test (other half of cheapo brand) and Digital clear blue. They are all confirming the same thing!:flower:. DH is NOT a church goer but you know what?? he prayed with me this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ladies, he REALLY doesn't like church but today he was sooo happy he got down on his knees! Im still shocked by this BIG TIME:happydance: made my first appointment for next week so hopefully it all goes well. Im still very cautious and just being relaistic that maybe it may not stick

Mum REALLY annoyed me I told her and she was like " about time your old enough"!!!! THANKS MUM!:nope: My mother had be a little insensitive sometimes... anyway I am praying this month is the month for everyone!!


----------



## Willynilly

Sayuri - sorry about your Mum's reaction. that had to feel pretty crappy - I totally understand insensitive Mom's as my Mom is pretty mean AND insensitive most days.

Like I shared much much earlier on this thread - I really don't have any Christian girlfriends in my life - well, there are some in my bible study but we are certainly not close yet or anything. And my Mom is supposedly a Christian but doesn't act like one. So, I can't tell you how very thankful I am for this Team. I talk about all of you to dh...is that so weird? I think he thinks it's strange although he hasn't said so.

Hey, even Paul wrote to fellow believers instead of seeing them in person! (I just thought of that - brilliant :) )

today at lunch I said to dh "my online friends say..." and I stopped myself...wow - I have 'online friends.' I sound like a total loser. jk.

anyway, I think it is so great that we can all support each other in Christian love throughout this journey. I talk a little about TTC with my Grandma and a LOT with my DH - but other than my exchanges with my BIL, you are all pretty much it!

Speaking of exchanges with my BIL (I thought this would be a good laugh for all of you today)...he's a total creepster:

1)one time he hugged me goodbye and loudly exclaimed, "whoa - you are so hot (temperature-wise)!!! R u sure you are not pregnant?!" The WHOLE roomful of 50 of our family members looks over...not wanting people to know we were trying I said with a horrible grimace on my face "I HOPE NOT." DH said in the car, "it seemed like you hated and never wanted kids the vehement way you said that." ooops :)

2)one time he rubbed my stomach in two too many inappropriate circles and said - "nope, no baby in there!"

3) one time I walked into a party with a very cute, but VERY babydoll jumper thingee - which, of course, if you don't know fashion, babydoll could always be mistaken for a pregnancy. So again, with the loud exclamation, he says, "You're pregnant!!!" I replied with a small smile, "No." and walked away.

I always tell DH that I can't wait to actually be pregnant when he says something seemingly witty - and I will reply, "Yes! and I think it's your baby!"


----------



## mrskcbrown

@SAYURI: I am so happy that DH prayed with you. God is working and moving on your behalf. This is it for you, so think positive. Just touch and pray over your belly daily.

When you have "O" pains, does that mean you have O'd or are about to O? For me my fertile week is so stressful because Im trying so hard not to miss it. I just wish it was over already!!!! I am so NOT looking forward to this 2WW? January 17th seems like a million miles away. I will be back to work teaching on next monday, so I guess that will kill time.

BFPS for everyone please God!!!!


----------



## Sayuri

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Willynilly that was GREAT! Hubbies sometimes just say the weirdest things! I have a snoring one sitting next to me!!

As for the Cyber friends thing its not strange at all, forums are soo popular now I think its great that you can just be yourself with people! from all over the world. Cant get used to the time difference you guys have so much to talk about when im asleep! I have to read thorugh all I have missed usually discreetly at work!. 

Im going to try and find Bible verses to post each day like most of you already have done, uplifting ones I think its great that we have a good book that gives us soo much hope!


----------



## Sayuri

@mrskcbrown I always thought that OV pains were just before the egg erupted from ovary. I read that somewhere..hmmm im going to look it up.
I cant wait to hear your results after 2ww God is gonna work wonders


Yes can you imagine? DH prayed!! I just hope God touches his heart maybe he will come to church more that every 6 months now!! I know church doesn't mean everything but it would be nice sometimes!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> @mrskcbrown I always thought that OV pains were just before the egg erupted from ovary. I read that somewhere..hmmm im going to look it up.
> I cant wait to hear your results after 2ww God is gonna work wonders
> 
> 
> Yes can you imagine? DH prayed!! I just hope God touches his heart maybe he will come to church more that every 6 months now!! I know church doesn't mean everything but it would be nice sometimes!

I can imagine how hard that is to walk the faith walk alone. My DH is an avid church goer. I feel incomplete when he isnt there with me, like I cant focus. He is also a minister and helps me to cope, because I often get anxious and depressed sometimes:nope:. I am a worryer as well, and I have been asking God to remove this from me, but through my DH it has gotten better. But I know its because of God and my faith that im getting better. 

So I will be praying that your DH will go to church more often and enjoy it and want to be an active part!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Ladies,

My mom is here, so i'll have my computer on and be with her..I did my scan today and they saw a breakthrough bleeding, but it wasn't alot and i thought I saw a small round thing in there! I'm praying it's a baby. She told me that the doctor will have to tell me everything when i see or in the next 2 days. I hope that was implatantion.

Pray for me ladies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rmar

I couldn't imagine it either. I just spent two Sundays with DP not there and that was hard. It has been great to see him accept the blessings in his life come from God. I am a gymnastics coach and right now I don't have much work and finding work for me has been hard. Next year I am going off to do a few small courses so that if I want to go and do a course at uni I can't say I did nothing after I finished school so just the coaching job would be perfect for that as it would be flexible hours. DP has managed to pick up 3 different jobs that can work around each other. Two of which he can choose the days and one is his main job that gives him paid leave. I was so happy when he looked at me and said "That is a blessing from God". And it is! We struggle a bit with money but now we have a lot less things to worry about. It is such a blessing for him to have paid leave. Today is his last day so it is 11am right now and we are both still in pj's and relaxing.

For this cycle I wont be testing until the 3rd of February when I will be a week late if AF doesn't show. I don't want to waste any tests. I just hope I can not get too impatient.


----------



## im_mi

Wow, im so glad you girls have such supportive partners when it comes to your faith! my husband is not a Christian but he is becoming more open minded about Christianity as time goes on which is wonderful :)

Lots of love to you sisters xxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Hi everyone! :wave: I've had family here the last couple days which has been GREAT but I missed you all!

Im_mi, I am SO sorry to hear you had another chemical. :sad2: :hugs: This is such a hard time, I know. Try to lean on your DH for support and not shut him out, even though it's hard because he probably can't totally understand. 

Sayuri, congratulations!!! Yay for a :bfp:!!

Willynilly, I don't know about the nosebleed thing, but your chart is looking good! Your temp is still climbing!

I'm never quite sure what to call you guys when I talk about you to my DH, so for now you're my "Christian friends on the baby board." :) It means so much to share this journey with you all. My friends in real life are either 1) single or 2) quite fertile and have trouble avoiding unplanned pregnancy, not trouble getting pregnant. Plus, unless it's a really really good friend (and even then) you just can't talk to people IRL about your cervical position and if xxxx is a simple of pregnancy. They'd just think we were weird. :winkwink: My sister is pretty much the best girl friend I've ever had, but I'd never in a million years ask her if she thinks I timed my BD correctly for conception!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - haha - that's funny and so true about not being able to tell people you see face to face about your conception adventures.

"Grandma - my cm was crumbly yet sticky yesterday - and should I be concerned that dh doesn't want to bd as much as I do?"

:rofl:

I can only imagine. plus the other thing is - people that had no trouble conceiving usually don't know ALL the stuff you guys know. bbt, cp, cm, ov strips, etc. so you are all the best advice givers! and of course, it's awesome that we pray for each other.

my temp is high again today and I haven't slept well for going on 3 nights now. I just feel uncomfortable is the best way to put it...plus my stomach bothers me all night. but - I'm trying not to get too hopeful b/c I've certainly had signs before that turned out to be nothing. could be my prenatals which always give me a little trouble.

have a good day all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Willynilly, your signs sound promising but I know about not getting your hopes up. I have been doing this too long, so I no longer listen to my body. It plays tricks on me! As for me, we have just been BDing every other day. My siggy says I "O" in 4 days but I truly believe that I have "O'd" already. I had those O pains starting late sunday into monday and so we BD 25, 28 and today. We will continue to BD every other day through Jan 3.

@Dipar: That sounds promising. What did they call the break through bleeding? Did she say it could be implantation? I can never see clearly on those ultrasound machines. Glad that your mom is there with you. Does she know you are TTC? GL.

@im_mi: We are definitely here for you. I hope the DRs can find out what the issue and correct it. Im praying for you still.

Babydust to all.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Someday - haha - that's funny and so true about not being able to tell people you see face to face about your conception adventures.
> 
> "Grandma - my cm was crumbly yet sticky yesterday - and should I be concerned that dh doesn't want to bd as much as I do?"
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I can only imagine. plus the other thing is - people that had no trouble conceiving usually don't know ALL the stuff you guys know. bbt, cp, cm, ov strips, etc. so you are all the best advice givers! and of course, it's awesome that we pray for each other.
> 
> my temp is high again today and I haven't slept well for going on 3 nights now. I just feel uncomfortable is the best way to put it...plus my stomach bothers me all night. but - I'm trying not to get too hopeful b/c I've certainly had signs before that turned out to be nothing. could be my prenatals which always give me a little trouble.
> 
> have a good day all!

Willy

I didn't know you took prenatals(why shouldn't I?) What prenatals are you taking? Because my stomach been all over the place..Queezy, gassy rumbling all over the place like a boiling pot on the stove lol. Gas pains here and there. I take the One-A-Day prenatals with the Omega-3 pill that came with it.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey everyone! Willynilly, your signs sound promising but I know about not getting your hopes up. I have been doing this too long, so I no longer listen to my body. It plays tricks on me! As for me, we have just been BDing every other day. My siggy says I "O" in 4 days but I truly believe that I have "O'd" already. I had those O pains starting late sunday into monday and so we BD 25, 28 and today. We will continue to BD every other day through Jan 3.
> 
> @Dipar: That sounds promising. What did they call the break through bleeding? Did she say it could be implantation? I can never see clearly on those ultrasound machines. Glad that your mom is there with you. Does she know you are TTC? GL.
> 
> @im_mi: We are definitely here for you. I hope the DRs can find out what the issue and correct it. Im praying for you still.
> 
> Babydust to all.

@Mrskcbrown:

I'm praying it is implantation. She couldn't really tell me what that was. She said that it's normal for blood flow in there. But she couldn't really say for sure what that was, she only advice me to wait until I get that report from the OB and that wouldn't be until next Monday. Yes my mom came with me, but she never went inside where I was. Yes she knows i'm TTC. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dipar_Butt, i take Spring Valley prenatals and i havn't had a problem with them at all. But i usually dont get queasy or anything like that.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> Dipar_Butt, i take Spring Valley prenatals and i havn't had a problem with them at all. But i usually dont get queasy or anything like that.

Guppy,

:kiss::hugs::hugs: How are you mama! How have you been feeling these day? I never heard of Spring Valley prenatals. When i was pregnant with my other kids, i normally took the prenatals that the doctor would gave me. And the same thing, stomach issues. 

Wow i'm all ready in the 1ww..Time sure do fly. How is the weather in State College? Are you guys getting more snow like we are down here in Indiana Pa?


----------



## Guppy051708

No snow yet, but knock on wood!
Its FREEZING outside!!! BRrrr.
Anywho, the prenatals that i am currently taking are over-the counter from Wal*Mart in the vitamin section :thumbup:

I have been feeling great! Some days i have to remind myself there is a baby in there because i seem to have a lack of symptoms. Dreading getting to 9 weeks. I feel like once i make it past the time (8+3) i MCed last time than i can truley enjoy this pregnancy. I am def. putting trust in God, and i really do believe this one is a sticky, but ive been having bad dreams about MCs so that keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - hey girl! hope to hear your results soon...and on me, I do in fact think it could just be the prenatals. last month I stopped taking them when I was pretty sure we didn't have a chance (I know I know - I should take them all the time) but they just make me so queasy. but I have a very sensitive tummy...Panera makes me run to the bathroom as does a list of about 15 other chains. 

DH is a health and vitamin junkie - so he researched and bought "Nature's Way "Prenatal Multi" and then I also take Spectrum "Prenatal DHA"...I don't even know what I am taking - I just do as he says. but the funny thing is - I'm reading the label on the "Multi" and it says Stomach Gentle. Funny - although it prob is - I am just a weanie.

anyhoo - I started taking the prenatals again on O day. So I could still be getting used to them. But I don't know that they would keep me from sleepin at night? DH said that my face had the pregnant glow two days ago. I'm like "are you crackin up? pregnant glow?" but I still loved hearing it. so today I put on more blush. :rofl:

Someday - never answered you on Group B Strep from several days ago. So, I guess 40% of women are "carriers" of it ...which means nothing. it can rear its head whenever - if it is gonna, it is usually during childbirth - some docs like to administer drugs to babies as they are born to protect them from it - haven't really done all my research as to what it can do. anyway, I've had ATROCIOUS yeast infections for my whole life. always told by mult gynos that it is b/c I'm a dancer and wear tights a lot. yada yada. but then for three months this summer it was so horrible that over the counter didn't help. so gyno did tests and they come back with that. I took antibiotics (hate all drugs - yet I take them more than anyone it seems) and it cleared up. hasn't returned yet. thank Jesus. I just pray it stays clear. But in the meantime, I try not to eat much yeast or sugar since that propagates yeast overgrowth. 

Wowzers - I am a typer today!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> No snow yet, but knock on wood!
> Its FREEZING outside!!! BRrrr.
> Anywho, the prenatals that i am currently taking are over-the counter from Wal*Mart in the vitamin section :thumbup:
> 
> I have been feeling great! Some days i have to remind myself there is a baby in there because i seem to have a lack of symptoms. Dreading getting to 9 weeks. I feel like once i make it past the time (8+3) i MCed last time than i can truley enjoy this pregnancy. I am def. putting trust in God, and i really do believe this one is a sticky, but ive been having bad dreams about MCs so that keeps me on my toes.

Guppy,

I'm going to pray that this one will stick..And pray for all other sticky pregnancies..No more M/C's and Chimerical(and i hope i spelled that right)! Later i want to see our pregnancies progressing and see babies later on..


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar - hey girl! hope to hear your results soon...and on me, I do in fact think it could just be the prenatals. last month I stopped taking them when I was pretty sure we didn't have a chance (I know I know - I should take them all the time) but they just make me so queasy. but I have a very sensitive tummy...Panera makes me run to the bathroom as does a list of about 15 other chains.
> 
> DH is a health and vitamin junkie - so he researched and bought "Nature's Way "Prenatal Multi" and then I also take Spectrum "Prenatal DHA"...I don't even know what I am taking - I just do as he says. but the funny thing is - I'm reading the label on the "Multi" and it says Stomach Gentle. Funny - although it prob is - I am just a weanie.
> 
> anyhoo - I started taking the prenatals again on O day. So I could still be getting used to them. But I don't know that they would keep me from sleepin at night? DH said that my face had the pregnant glow two days ago. I'm like "are you crackin up? pregnant glow?" but I still loved hearing it. so today I put on more blush. :rofl:
> 
> 
> Yea, the vitamins get me the same way. queesy and gassy. I started to take my prenatals right after my last AF until now..I take them 1 hour after after eating and still it messes me up..I can tell the difference with the cramps then before..And i didn't want to symptom spot, but there are somethings you just can't ignore..Even if you never had them before. Not the norm AF cramps but more like a pulling and tugging.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy glad to see you doing well and Yes this is a sticky one. I believe that! Sounds like we are talking about sticky notes, LOL!!!! Anyway, praying for you!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Sticky notes...Yes we have!! LOL. I'm believing for a whole wonderful things to come our way in 2010:happydance::happydance: not just having a baby(even though that's one of them):hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:...:flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for the info, willynilly. I've never had my sis actually explain it to me.

What is it about prenatals that makes you guys sick? Is it the brand you use, or do you just have sensitive stomachs? I don't really have a strong stomach but I've never had trouble with prenatals. I currently take these, but I've used a couple other brands before and not had issue. Do you guys take them with food?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Thanks for the info, willynilly. I've never had my sis actually explain it to me.
> 
> What is it about prenatals that makes you guys sick? Is it the brand you use, or do you just have sensitive stomachs? I don't really have a strong stomach but I've never had trouble with prenatals. I currently take these, but I've used a couple other brands before and not had issue. Do you guys take them with food?

To me someday it's my stomach. It doesn't matter what brand name the prenatals are. They all do the same. And I always take my prenatals with food 1 hour after I eat


----------



## mrskcbrown

Prenatals dont bother me either. The crazy part is that I dont take prenatals. I do this because I am not BFP and until I get BFP then I will take prenatals. I know you are suppose to do this prior to but I didnt take them until I found out I was BFP with my daughter and she turned out just fine. I am already taking metformin + clomid, and I just dont want to add any other pills into the mix just yet. 

When I did take them I just used Stuarts from over the counter. I hope you find one that doesnt mess with your tummies!!!


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - I've found that the only way I don't get major nauseaus is if I take them immediately before I eat...then the food help digest them and take them through my system more easily. Just a tip - maybe it would help.

Someday - yeah - I am just a sensitive Sally - I don't know that very many people get the upset tummy. It's not too bad if I take them before I eat...but if after or on an empty stomach - watch out!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar - I've found that the only way I don't get major nauseaus is if I take them immediately before I eat...then the food help digest them and take them through my system more easily. Just a tip - maybe it would help.
> 
> Someday - yeah - I am just a sensitive Sally - I don't know that very many people get the upset tummy. It's not too bad if I take them before I eat...but if after or on an empty stomach - watch out!

Willy,

Thanks for the tip. I'll try that next time. I take the prenatals because my OB told me i should. So by the time I DO get pregnant. It will help a lot so my baby wouldn't have any birth defects. I did this when i was pregnant with my first two. :flower::flower:


----------



## somedaymama

If you eat a good, balanced diet with enough folic acid (dark green, leafy vegetables or fortified bread), you can get away with not taking the prenatal until you get your :bfp:. However, if you have a deficient diet or even if you just want to be extra careful, it's a good idea to take them. I take a multivitamin even when I'm not TTC, so it's just an extra step of carefulness to take a prenatal (extra 400 mcg of folic acid).

Willynilly, I always do take them with my breakfast, so maybe that is part of why I don't have trouble.


----------



## Rmar

Yeah, though if you are looking for foods with folic acid, you wont find any because when it comes naturally in foods it is called folate. I eat a high folate cereal and I love spinache so I don't take anything right now. My doctor once told me that if everyone ate a good, balanced diet that is suited to them, there would be no need for diet suppliments.


----------



## Sayuri

Morning Ladies!

I am off work today so relaxing in bed hopefully ALL DAY. I have some bible verses that I really love that I would like to share with you, hopefully can all give us hope as we go throught the journey of conception, and pregnancy.

Be strong and couragous, do not be afraid or terrified because of them, for the Lord your God goes with you, he will never leave you or forsake you. Deuteronomy 31:6:flower:


So do not fear,for I am with you, do not be dismayed for I am your GOD, I will strengthen you and help you I will uphold you with my righteous hand. Isaiah 41:10:flower:


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly those symtoms sound good! I remember I couldn't sleep I was really restless! I am usually someone who sleeps like a log but I really couldnt get any rest it was so weird!


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies!
Well I got my new blackberry yesterday so spent most of the day setting it up for b nb!
Is so much better now! I take prenatals but always take them first thing so I don't forget so they always make me feel abit sick until I eat! 
I an trying not to symptom spot as not many and feel a bit dissappointed but just going to enjoy tonight, I am driving so no wild one for me but will be doing lots of praying! 
Had a good chat with dh last night and he is so sweet telling me that nature (read God!) Will let it happen when it is meant to and to stop being my usual impatient self! Hee hee! 
Well tonight it a fancy dress party at our pub and you have to dress as something beginning with T so am going as a 'trolley dolly' as it is quite easy! 
Anyhoo, hope you all have a fab night and let 2010 be a year of BFP's!!! 
Love and hugs,
Aster xxx


----------



## Willynilly

Aster -that's so cute! Trolley Dolly! I am so excited to inherit my dh's blackberry this year so I can have bnb at my fingertips too! that might be a disaster, though - I'll NEVER get anything done. and I'm with you on not wanting to be too hopeful on symptoms. my temp rose...holy moly!!! - to 98.5 degrees this am - 2/10's higher than it has ever been. I am so hopeful now. but at the same time trying not to be.

Sayuri - thx very much for the verses...the first one is a longtime fave of mine - so good to be reminded of it. yeah, I hope my symptoms mean something - I keep praying a simple prayer "Please God - let this be. I am ready, Lord."


----------



## Willynilly

So excited for tonight. DH and I are doing New Year's alone as we did xmas alone! We really really "heart" each other.haha. 

so, for tonight - we have planned (get ready to hear a nasty menu...)
1)White Castle burgers
2)Mozz sticks
3)Pigs in a blanket
4)Chocolate Lava cakes from Trader Joes (if you've never had - plz buy TODAY)
5)Champagne -just a wee glass for me :)
6)Scrabble tournament
7)prob watch a movie too

we are such nerds. food and scrabble and you've got us at the best new year party ever!

have a wonderful night everyone! See you next year. who am I kidding - I'll prob see you all in a few hours.


----------



## Aster

How awesome willynilly that sounds amazing! (What time can I come over!? Ha haha!)
I have everything crossed for you, I hope more than myself that this is your BFP! Come on willy bean!!! Hehehe that sounds so funny! 
DH has just told me that he thinks he may have a tummy bug as he has been sick so that should put a bit of a dampner on tonight! :roll: 
Lol xxx


----------



## im_mi

aww willy that sounds like an amazing night in! youve given me some ideas! left to our own devices, DH and I would probably just sit and watch TV all night haha. I think we'll get a funny movie, or play monopoly or something :lol: and yay for a high temp! your chart looks amazing!

oh no, aster, i hope he feels better. men are such babies :lol:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! WillyNilly that is great that your temp went up! I think this is your month, how exciting!!!

My DH and I live near casinos, so we are going to go there to eat and play some slots for the new year. Maybe we will get lucky. It sounds like you all are going to have a fun time as well.

As for my cycle, i believe that I "o'd" either monday/tuesday because I had those O pains, so my ticker is a bit off. I think we covered all bases this time, so who knows, only God does! I know some people say dont get your hopes up but I heard a preacher on TV say,"Get your hopes up, and put all your eggs in one basket". He said that God has our back, so yes my hopes are up that I will get a BFP on January 17!!!

Sidenote: Would you allow your young child ages 0-5 to be in the delivery room with you? Im watching "Birth Day" and this lady has her 3 yr old in there while she is delivering and he is telling her to stop screaming. I think he is scared. What do you think? For me, the answer is no. Even though my daughter will be near 10 yrs old, she will not be in the delivery room with me. As a matter of fact, I only want me and dh in the room. Just a thought.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown--I've seen that too and I think it would be too traumatic for them. Maybe they could be in there right after the baby is born but I wouldn't want them in there for hardcore labor. I saw one once where the lady was having a water birth and and while she was laboring the little girl sat in the tub with her, blood and all. That was weird.


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - I would love to have you over...come on down. btw ...what IS a Trolley Dolly? A girl dressed up all cute who rides a trolley? I love the name whatever it is! Hope dh feels better. and you just officially coined the term "WillyBean" for me. Thank you!!!

Mrskc - you are so right about being hopeful. That is such a great way to put it - to put your eggs all in one basket. I always try to build myself "down" so I'm not too disappointed. but why should I doubt God? "My hope is in you." and it is...so I should act that way. There. I am very hopeful for my BFP this month.

and about children in the room. yikes! no way for me. Someday - in the water?! holy bejewels. no way elway (an old football reference). um, it'll just be me and dh. would love my bf there but she's so far away. wish my mom was a more caring/loving person - then I would def want her there. but we are certainly not close like that. my grandma would absolutely pass out! - since she's from the days of "twilight" births and can't understand us new-fangled women with our natural birth stuff. :)

Immi - thx for stalking my chart. yeah, I'm excited - best it has ever looked. Today DH said - "wow,you are almost up to a normal temp!" he still doesn't understand AM BBT's and thinks my temps in the high 96s at times means I am knocking on death's door or the therm is wrong. Anyway, how are you doing Immi? Glad our plans inspired you for tonight. And I thought I was constipated before - heaven knows what will happen after I eat all this gobbledegook.


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly, your chart looks triphasic so far! :dance:


----------



## Aster

Oo go willybean go!! I love it!!! Am so excited for you honey!! 
A 'trolley dolly' is a slang term for an air hostess not sure if it is just a british thing but is oviously because they push a trolley! Anyhoo I didn't get to go after all as hubby is actually really poorly (as an ex nurse it takes a lot for him to get any sympathy!!!) So I am having a quiet night in with my furry babies and half a tub of ben and jerrys caramel chew chew, so naughty! :thumbup:
Going to have a lovely relaxing bath later and just have a girlie night with my beads! Sad I know but it sounds pretty great to me! :cloud9:

Mrskc - I am definately of the opinion that the labour room, pool or whatever is not the place for small children. It is very hard for them to fully understand what is going on and can be distressing. I did a rotation in a maternity hospital and we wouldn't allow kids in there, if any complications occur it is extremely distressing for the partner let alone a small child. The less people that staff have to work around the better! 

Guppy! How you feeling sweet? 

Immi - sending you loads of hugs honey, still loving your name,it is definately in my top 3! :wink:

Xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :wave:

I have been feeling great! No MS yet, Praise the Lord!!!!! i feel so blessed not getting it yet. 
The DH keeps telling me that my lower abdomen is getting firm...i didn't believe him so he decided to prove me wrong by taking pics of my "belly bulge" while laying on the couch (they are in my journal if you want to see them)

Ive been in deep thought and prayer. Today is makeing me rather anxious, as this is the day during my last pregnancy that the bean stopped growing (6+3, MCed at 8+3). So im a bit nervous. Last time i remember my symptoms stopping right about now, but this time i hardly have any noticeable ones, so i dont really know what to think. 

I believe with all my heart this baby will be a sticky, but i am anxious to get through the next 2 weeks. 

I know i havn't been posting much but i've def. been keeping with you girls and i just wanted you ladies to know that ive been praying daily for you. You girls are each so strong and wonderful in your own ways, and i am glad to call you friend!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Happy New Years 

Ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't miss my fireworks. I'm a firework fan. I love them! Don't matter the sound they make when they blast in the air. I just love them. I had a bad nosebleed :wacko: today. 

Wow it's 5pm all ready and it's getting dark. So i'm off.

Guppy how are you hun?

I hope everybody is doing good.

Rdy2-How are you hun? You know i can't forget about you, even though you don't come on as much(your busy).


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - agh! Thank you for saying the "T" word!!! that just makes me even more excited!!! Don't worry, Guppy - you and BabyGupps are gonna be fine...I know it. Am praying for everything to keep going smoothly for you. It will.

Aster - oh my goodness!!! That is hilarious! I have never heard that before...my hubby is an airline pilot so I am rushing to go tell him this - I know he will laugh so hard. and he will also start calling all of his flight attendants that. they will hate him for sure! :)

your night sounds awesome! ice cream and a bath?! wow - so great. I can't wait til we put in my xmas present -new bathroom - b/c our tub is so indescribably gross - you wouldn't possibly set your tush onto it! When we moved it - and I took my first shower in it, I cried when I stepped in. But then DH took a razor blade and scraped years of "sick goo" off all the surfaces and made it manageable. Anyway, it's our last room left to makeover. i digress. have a wonderful bath!

Rdy - we miss you. hoping everything is going great for you dearie.

Dipar - nosebleed?! well, if we both get our bfp's and have nosebleeds then I think it's a definite symptom. then again, I told my Aunt, and she said - it's prob the heat and dry air. hmm.

k - HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Guppy - agh! Thank you for saying the "T" word!!! that just makes me even more excited!!! Don't worry, Guppy - you and BabyGupps are gonna be fine...I know it. Am praying for everything to keep going smoothly for you. It will.
> 
> Aster - oh my goodness!!! That is hilarious! I have never heard that before...my hubby is an airline pilot so I am rushing to go tell him this - I know he will laugh so hard. and he will also start calling all of his flight attendants that. they will hate him for sure! :)
> 
> your night sounds awesome! ice cream and a bath?! wow - so great. I can't wait til we put in my xmas present -new bathroom - b/c our tub is so indescribably gross - you wouldn't possibly set your tush onto it! When we moved it - and I took my first shower in it, I cried when I stepped in. But then DH took a razor blade and scraped years of "sick goo" off all the surfaces and made it manageable. Anyway, it's our last room left to makeover. i digress. have a wonderful bath!
> 
> Rdy - we miss you. hoping everything is going great for you dearie.
> 
> Dipar - nosebleed?! well, if we both get our bfp's and have nosebleeds then I think it's a definite symptom. then again, I told my Aunt, and she said - it's prob the heat and dry air. hmm.
> 
> k - HAPPY NEW YEAR!

Willy,

I hope in pray it's a definite symptom. But these recent years i don't get a lot of nosebleeds. But today it hit me hard, out of no where.


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls ive had 4-6 nose bleeds since conceiving!
So, naturally, i did some research and they are actually a very common pregnancy symptom because of the increase blood volume in the body.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats and how exciting to hear about nosebleeds being a symptom LOL! I hope this is it for you all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> Girls ive had 4-6 nose bleeds since conceiving!
> So, naturally, i did some research and they are actually a very common pregnancy symptom because of the increase blood volume in the body.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I read that as well Guppy. Because today it just started..I'm like wow..Maybe I shouldn't of came out and share my nosebleeding experince lool. I'm trying to to read into stuff, but sometimes it's hard to ignore.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly, sounds like you are having quite a food party! we are having...
- pigs in a blanket (with smart dogs and vegan pizza crust, hehehe) --we haven't tried this before, but I read your "menu" this morning and it sounded good. :winkwink:
- hummus and pitas with veggies
- sparkling grape juice ~ I don't drink :)

Other than that...I don't know what we're doing. I couldn't find a good movie to watch so we'll probably finish rearranging our living room and watch some TV.

Guppy, I'm glad to hear you haven't had any MS yet! Praying hard for you. :friends:

Aster, your plans sound lovely. 

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Rmar

mrskcbrown said:


> Sidenote: Would you allow your young child ages 0-5 to be in the delivery room with you? Im watching "Birth Day" and this lady has her 3 yr old in there while she is delivering and he is telling her to stop screaming. I think he is scared. What do you think? For me, the answer is no. Even though my daughter will be near 10 yrs old, she will not be in the delivery room with me. As a matter of fact, I only want me and dh in the room. Just a thought.

I would. If I think about it, they would have already seen me first thing in the morning looking all bleary eyed or sweaty and in my daggy clothes. Probably a lot worse moments than that. For me, the fact that my child will be able to witness such a momentous moment that is seeing their sibling enter the world, no matter how gory, would be far more graceful than any other moment that I would be at my worst. That being said, I would definetly leave the option open for them not to be there and just see how I felt.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies!!! 

Sorry I haven't been on much this week, I've just been busy and oh so tired!! I am glad to see that everyone is doing so well!! :thumbup: 

Willy-it's looking pretty good for you!!! So exciting! :hugs:

Dipar-Thanks for asking about me!! I actually get on here everyday at least to read and see how everyone is doing, I just don't always have time to write.:hugs: Have fun watching the fireworks!! I loooove fireworks too. I think DH and I are just gonna stay in tonight. We went and had dinner with his parents and bough District 9 to watch. Hopefully it is good!!

Mrskcbrown-I think it would be best to have the kiddos come in after the baby is born. I too think it would be pretty traumatic for a kid to witness.:flower:

Guppy-sounds like you are doing great hon!! I am sure it's a sticky bean. . .just keep that faith:hugs:

Aster-sounds like y'all are gonna have some fun!! I'm kinda jealous!!:winkwink:

Im_mi-hope you are doing better dear!!:hugs::hugs:

Well. . since I haven't posted in a little bit. . .here's how my past week has gone. I went back to my endocrinologist just for my annual and spoke with her about (tmi time) my major lack of bowel movements. I have only been having them on average every 4 days. Needless to say. . .that is not the most comfortable!! So.. . . she slightly increased my medication, and it has made a world of difference!! I have had a bm every day now! Sorry!! TMI. . . I know. . . I almost wonder if that has had an effect on my being able to conceive. Hmmmm. . . anyway. . . I have a new boss at work and she is wonderful! I am so excited to see how things get better at work, it really is a blessing. Well, I think we are gonna get into bed early and start our movie. Love you girls!! Have a happy new year!! :hugs::hugs: and blessed baby dust to all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello ladies!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much this week, I've just been busy and oh so tired!! I am glad to see that everyone is doing so well!! :thumbup:
> 
> Willy-it's looking pretty good for you!!! So exciting! :hugs:
> 
> Dipar-Thanks for asking about me!! I actually get on here everyday at least to read and see how everyone is doing, I just don't always have time to write.:hugs: Have fun watching the fireworks!! I loooove fireworks too. I think DH and I are just gonna stay in tonight. We went and had dinner with his parents and bough District 9 to watch. Hopefully it is good!!
> 
> Mrskcbrown-I think it would be best to have the kiddos come in after the baby is born. I too think it would be pretty traumatic for a kid to witness.:flower:
> 
> Guppy-sounds like you are doing great hon!! I am sure it's a sticky bean. . .just keep that faith:hugs:
> 
> Aster-sounds like y'all are gonna have some fun!! I'm kinda jealous!!:winkwink:
> 
> Im_mi-hope you are doing better dear!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well. . since I haven't posted in a little bit. . .here's how my past week has gone. I went back to my endocrinologist just for my annual and spoke with her about (tmi time) my major lack of bowel movements. I have only been having them on average every 4 days. Needless to say. . .that is not the most comfortable!! So.. . . she slightly increased my medication, and it has made a world of difference!! I have had a bm every day now! Sorry!! TMI. . . I know. . . I almost wonder if that has had an effect on my being able to conceive. Hmmmm. . . anyway. . . I have a new boss at work and she is wonderful! I am so excited to see how things get better at work, it really is a blessing. Well, I think we are gonna get into bed early and start our movie. Love you girls!! Have a happy new year!! :hugs::hugs: and blessed baby dust to all!

Rdy2

I'm glad to see you on tonight. I like hearing from you. I'm glad everything is going good down there. I'm off to the fireworks loool. I've been eating like a horse loool. I'm glad you going to the bathroom more often. Have fun with your movie. :hugs::hugs:

Ohh my goodness!! I forgot to sign out earlier from bnb. Tonight was great!! Cold but great! Now i'm off to bed. Good night ladies and it's embrace 2010:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

Happy New Year! 

My temp dropped a little today but still high...was looking forward to another rise. ah well...it's the waiting game now.


----------



## Sayuri

Happy New year Ladies! hope you all had a good night?!!!!! 

Just want to wish you all a wonderful 2010 with lots of beanies and babies!!!!!


@willy nilly I didnt realise that the nosebleed was a symtom! well your symtoms are sounding really good! This morning I was making the bed and I noticed the pillow case had a long blood stain and I thought hmmm I have had a nosebleed. So must be a good sign for you!

@guppy im sure beenie will be fine!

@mrskcbrown,@[email protected] how are you doing?


----------



## Sayuri

@Readytobamom I hope you are well I am glad you are getting better

@im-mi Hope that you are ok!!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, it's still looking good! How was your NYE "party" last night? :)


----------



## Willynilly

HI Someday! 
Yeah - it was a lot of fun...watched "Wall Street" (dh's favorite movie) and ate like piglets. didn't make it to the choc lava cakes, though - too full. whilst playing scrabble I was making the worst words ever with point values of 5 and such...perhaps that is a new sign of being pregnant? not able to form good scrabble words? hahah.

this AM when we woke up I felt like we had gone to an all-nighter drinking party or something (not that I ever do stuff like that so what would I know)...anyway, I said to DH - do you feel hungover? I think it was from all the food cuz I only had a half glass of champagne! funny though. good times.

how did your smart dogs in a healthy blanket turn out? wait - you are vegan or just vegetarian? how long have you been and what was your reason to do so? If you don't mind sharing...this stuff always interesets me. hope you two had a fun time!

And Aster - my nurse TMI friend. I love that we can get all TMI with each other...oh and speaking of bm's, Rdy...
Today I was able to do my third bm of the week. wow, I hope none of you are eating right now. it's gonna get worse. so, normally, I never have a prob and I am daily with it. The past three have been HORRIBLE and far apart (2-3 days apart, I get really uncomfortable)...anyway, they almost bring me to tears. I have NEVER felt anything like this. If I ever have a prob with that stuff it is the other way - certainly not constipation.

So today I had hoped the worst was over but no - just as painful. Like, I am afraid there might be bleeding but there never is. Anyway, this is the one thing that is really making me think I might be pregnant. Yeah! Baby! Bring on the painful bm's....keep 'em coming if it means that's the reason!

enough about me and my bathroom behavior. let's talk about Rdy's bathroom antics. Rdy -wow, I'm so glad you got relief from not going too often - that is the worst feeling. your pants start to get tight and you get all bloated. yick. hope the regularity keeps up with ya!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - thx for saying my chart still looks good. I am all paranoid about the lower temp today - but you made me feel better. also, it is either there or it's not...I gotta relax. bah.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Sayuri said:


> Happy New year Ladies! hope you all had a good night?!!!!!
> 
> Just want to wish you all a wonderful 2010 with lots of beanies and babies!!!!!
> 
> 
> @willy nilly I didnt realise that the nosebleed was a symtom! well your symtoms are sounding really good! This morning I was making the bed and I noticed the pillow case had a long blood stain and I thought hmmm I have had a nosebleed. So must be a good sign for you!
> 
> @guppy im sure beenie will be fine!
> 
> @mrskcbrown,@[email protected] how are you doing?

Sayuri,

How are YOU? I hope you are doing good over in UK. The weather is kicking my behind, but other then that. I'm ok. I can't wait until spring and summer when everything is warming up and looking good!!. I'm sorry if you said this before, but when is your EDD(due date)


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> HI Someday!
> Yeah - it was a lot of fun...watched "Wall Street" (dh's favorite movie) and ate like piglets. didn't make it to the choc lava cakes, though - too full. whilst playing scrabble I was making the worst words ever with point values of 5 and such...perhaps that is a new sign of being pregnant? not able to form good scrabble words? hahah.
> 
> this AM when we woke up I felt like we had gone to an all-nighter drinking party or something (not that I ever do stuff like that so what would I know)...anyway, I said to DH - do you feel hungover? I think it was from all the food cuz I only had a half glass of champagne! funny though. good times.
> 
> how did your smart dogs in a healthy blanket turn out? wait - you are vegan or just vegetarian? how long have you been and what was your reason to do so? If you don't mind sharing...this stuff always interesets me. hope you two had a fun time!

I'm glad you had fun! We did too. We ate good food and watched the movie _Food Matters_. My sparkling grape juice made me a little sick...I should have known not to drink it. Drinks with added sugar always make me feel really gross and tired. Ah well. It was fun to have some time alone with my husband after all of the family festivities we've had recently. Oh, and my smart dogs "pigs in a blanket" were delicious. :) Thanks for the idea.

I am just vegetarian, not vegan, but we eat vegan most of the time. My DH and I have been veg for a little over a year. Actually, we became vegetarians right after we started TTC. hmm...not really any correlation I don't think, but interesting. :wacko: We first started to eat veg on a whim, we were grocery shopping and one of us said "hey, let's eat vegetarian this week!" It took a while to completely give up meat--DH mostly--but the more research and reading we did, the more we knew it was the best thing for us. I was always a "humans are more important than animals" person and thought vegetarians were pretty silly, but when I started learning about the operations of factory farming, there was no way I could go back to supporting that. 

As you know, I was on the evil Depo for one year winkwink:), and since learning of its effect on my body, we have become very natural, anti-chemical people. We now eat mostly organic, whole foods, and our newest goal is to eat a diet that is at least 50% raw to try to maximize the health benefits of the food we eat. 

I have never been one to say that everyone should be vegetarian or that everyone should obsess over what they eat. I grew up eating a _lot_ of processed foods, I barely knew lettuce came any other way than iceburg and I thought dinner always came out of a box. It's been quite an experience figuring out how to eat FOOD...you know, the stuff God made to nourish us--fruits, vegetables, and if you prefer, meat that has been able to graze freely and eat the food God made their systems to eat (i.e., grass for cows, not corn). I say FOOD as a comparison to what a book I read calls "edible food-like substance." ..the processed junk that lets us keep going but barely resembles any real food.

I hope no one thinks I'm being preachy. just sharing my opinion. :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly said:


> Someday - thx for saying my chart still looks good. I am all paranoid about the lower temp today - but you made me feel better. also, it is either there or it's not...I gotta relax. bah.

Yeah, I think it still looks good for you, but in any case, there is nothing you can do now. Try not to stress abou it. :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Wow someday, that is so interesting! I was brought up on all good healthy foods and mostly soya and veggies. I do eat meat now but eat local butchers meat where I know that the farm is free range (chicken) and I eat a lot of game, as it is lean and wild! My mum is very keen on the raw food idea and has got me hooked on cacao nibs which are scrummy! (And supposed to boost libido!!) I read a book once called 'skinny bitch' and it was written by a vegan and was very shocking. I had no idea about the level of hormones that get used and although the book is an american book, I know some parts were somilar in the UK.
So thanks for sharing. Xxx :hugs:

I am good today, no more or different symptoms so am thinking that this isn't my month. :cry: ah well, I tried my best so will just have to wait and see. 

How you all doing? Nice to see you rdy2besmom, how you doing? 

Well, I am off to bed for another early night, I am so tired. 
Lol xxx


----------



## somedaymama

My husband read the _Skinny Bitch_ book recently and it has certaintly motivated him to be more careful about what we eat. He actually bought it for me, but I haven't gotten around to reading it yet. :)

It's still early for symptoms Aster, so don't give up yet!


----------



## Aster

Thanks honey, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## J_K_L

Happy new year ladies!

I've been catching up on the thread. DH and I had a low key NYE with a couple friends. Why is it that pigs in a blanket is a celebration necesity? They are a party favorite. My hubby had a little too much to drink (hehehe) and kept shouting at midnight that we were going to make babies in 2010. Oh dear. Thankfully the other couples thought it was cute.

You ladies were discussing prenatals. I have a sensetive stomach....pathetic really. I vomit after taking a normal one-a-day. I found Finest Prenatal Complete at Walgreens. Basically it's a prenatal in two doses. So I take one right before lunch and one right before dinner. I sometimes feel a little queasy, but nothing close to vomiting. 

So Im am thinking there is something strange about this cycle. I usually vary b/t 28-30 day cycles. I always have a day or two of light spotting before. So I started spotting on day 28-30 now I am on day 31...nothing but a thick mucas white/light pink discharge (ew, sorry). I told myself I would not POAS until I was a week late. Does spotting count?
It is too late for implantaion.


----------



## J_K_L

I'll have to check this book out. I don't think I could go completely vegetarian. But we try to eat natural, organic, and free range. Trader joes really helps! 



somedaymama said:


> My husband read the _Skinny Bitch_ book recently and it has certaintly motivated him to be more careful about what we eat. He actually bought it for me, but I haven't gotten around to reading it yet. :)
> 
> It's still early for symptoms Aster, so don't give up yet!


----------



## somedaymama

J_K_L said:


> I'll have to check this book out. I don't think I could go completely vegetarian. But we try to eat natural, organic, and free range. Trader joes really helps!

Just be warned that it has a lot of language and is VERY anti-meat. There is a chapter called "The Dead, Rotting, Decomposing Flesh Diet." It's not really my kind of book but some people like it. I would recommend Michael Pollan's book _In Defense of Food_ instead. He is a big advocate of a whole food diet, like the stuff Trader Joe's sells. :) My sister loves that store! We don't have one here, but we do have a great little health food store.


----------



## Aster

Yes it is very anti meat, you are spot on someday but it was an interesting read even if it didn't make me veggie! If anyone would like to read it I will happily send you my copy now I have read it. Just PM me your address. Lol xxx


----------



## im_mi

mrskcbrown said:


> Sidenote: Would you allow your young child ages 0-5 to be in the delivery room with you? Im watching "Birth Day" and this lady has her 3 yr old in there while she is delivering and he is telling her to stop screaming. I think he is scared. What do you think? For me, the answer is no. Even though my daughter will be near 10 yrs old, she will not be in the delivery room with me. As a matter of fact, I only want me and dh in the room. Just a thought.

Yes, i would. But only if i thought my son could handle it, and if i was comfortable having him there. there are lots of fab books aimed at toddlers explaining birth. you can tell them what noises you'll make, set the birth pool up at home a few weeks early so they get used to seeing it, explain all about it. Its certainly not right for everyone, but i am planning a very natural, non-interfered-with home birth and i will be preparing my son for it so if he happens to be there, he will know what is going on. we will also have grandad on standby to take him if needs be :) each to their own! i think its irresponsible to have a child present at a birth without having prepared them well for it first. But birth is natural, its not a medical emergency and in more tribal communities it is something the whole tribe are involved with. i think its wonderful.

Anyway, i have VERY high hopes for you girls this month! i hope the new year brings us lots of sticky beans :) 

My husband and i are having some very serious problems at the moment. it is make or break at the moment, but i am confident that we can work through it. definitely needing your prayers at the moment though, girls. 

So... sending you all lots of love and prayers, as always. Steph, i just know that this bean is a sticky one! God is good and he wants you to be a mummy xxxxxx


----------



## somedaymama

I think that your birth plans sound absolutely beautiful, Im_mi. It's not something that is for everyone, but it sounds like you know how to prepare your son for it. 

Praying for you and your DH. You CAN and WILL make it through this. "Being confident of this, that he who began a good work in you will carry it on to completion until the day of Christ Jesus." Philippians 1:6


----------



## im_mi

thank you somedaymama. we have both made big mistakes and are prepared to forgive each other but it will be like starting from scratch, and learning to trust each other again, you know? its a hard road but i'm going to walk it with God's loving support and guidance. I know God will be guiding DH too, even if he doesnt know it right now.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hello all and happy New Year!

@Im-mi: I am praying for you and your husband! You can make it! I too have been where you have been, but you just have to pray and trust God. Sometimes its harder with a DH that isnt in the word but the bible says that he is sanctified through you, so your prayers will work! Dont think they are going to the ceiling and stopping there. Resolve to praise him through the good and the bad. He will hear your prayer!
Also your birth plan sounds great! You are right, every woman has a choice.

@Sayuri: I am fine. Just praying that we caught the eggy this time and it penetrated! This week has been so stressful trying to catch it.

@Everyone: Its almost time for teachers in Mississippi to go back to work on Monday so Im slowly trying to prepare for that! Ive had a good rest, but Im not looking forward to it as teaching for me can be stressful for me as well. So pray for me that my students are not as ridiculous as they were prior to break. Im also looking to go to a lower grade with the transfer period starts.

Enuff of my rants, baby dust to us all!

@


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown, hang in there! My husband is an attentant for a special-needs kid and he goes back to work Monday too. The students at his school were going crazy before break too, hopefully they will all be better. :)


----------



## somedaymama

off topic, but does anyone know why there is big blank spaces under my message? It's like there are extra lines in my post but there aren't. :wacko:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Willy-It still looks good for you hon!! Praying for BFP's all the way around!! :hugs: Hope your constipation gets better too! Try taking docusate sodium or Konsyl, it should help. :thumbup:

Sayuri-Thanks for the well wishes! How are you doing?? Many symptoms yet? Oh. . .and when did you get your BFP? I know you were suppose to test on the 25th of Dec, but I just wanted to post it on the front page.

Don't know about the whole "vegetarian" thing. I have always felt that we were made to eat meat too. . but it's just my preference! I eat lots of veggies too. . I just need meat. :winkwink:

Im_mi-will keep praying for you and your DH. Hang in there dear, you two can get through this! :hugs:

Mrskcbrown-I'll be praying for you and your stress of getting back into the grove with school. . I can't imagine how stressful that can be. .:hugs:

somedaymama-not sure why you have a big gap. . . hmmmm. . . 

I am glad everyone had a safe and fun New Years and I wish you all the best for the year to come!! Off to bed for now ladies. . g'nite!!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2 - you're a Texas girl, of course you have to eat meat. j/k :winkwink:
How are you feeling? Does this cycle feel good for you? Not too much longer until you can test!!


----------



## Sayuri

Morning ladies x Im on my way to church but thought I would read what I missed last night

Im-mi Im really gonna pray for you today at church God makes all things possible and I am sure he can turn things around hope you are ok!

@Dipar EDD is around 3rd Sepember if all goes well. I have GP visit on wednesday so they will confirm.

@Ready2bemum I hope you are ok?? I got the:bfp: on 29/12/2009 (I know we write the date differently to US LOL) 

@MrsKCbrown in sure this is it!

DH is snoring upstairs so im going to get ready for church, I am trying to symtom spot still just the constant peeing and sore boobs. My mum said she didnt get MS with me but did with my brother so not sure if I will start getting that. Its still early days praying EVERYDAY that 'Rice' will stick been very nervous.

Im going to get ready now but I hope you have a blessed day!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

someday-Thanks for asking! I'm feeling just fine. . don't know if this is our month or not. I haven't really had any symptoms other than just being moody. I am really hoping that I get my BFP before my dr's appointment in January just so that I don't have to keep the appointment! :) If not, it's okay. I'm not really stressing about it much. 

I came to the conclusion after having a really long chat with my mom, that the "reason" I haven't gotten pregnant yet is because we just aren't ready. I think it is so awesome that I serve a loving God that knows when the right time is, and if that's not now. . .then it's okay!! I honestly feel like He is waiting for us (my DH and me both) to better our relationships with Him before He blesses us with a child. So. . . that is what we are going to do! We go to church every Sunday, but we don't belong to a Sunday School class or anything so we are going to start attending one. 

Well. . I'm off to get ready for another day! Hope you all have a blessed one!!


----------



## Willynilly

Someday - I loved your reasons for being vegetarian...I agree wholeheartedly but just can't bring myself to do it. I'm not a meat lover, necessarily, but I am a meat enjoyer now and then. However, I don't think it's healthy to eat corn fed (or whatever the heck ELSE they are fed which is prob worse) beef...def the leading cause of all of our cancers and other health issues in America...not to mention obesity due to all the hormones our meats are pumped with. I def think God put animals on this Earth for us to enjoy and consume - but we've tainted that gift by not allowing them to eat as God intended. We try to buy grass fed beef (and local too) from Whole Foods but it is not always available and pretty expensive. It is more of a special treat. I still remember the first time we ate grass fed beef...my taste buds were screaming in ecstasy! what a difference!!!

I read Fast Food Nation a few years back and became a vegetarian for about five months. I just couldn't eat any meat after reading that. But then one night at a restaurant I saw a burger coming by and I broke my fast!!! wow - I am really disciplined :)

Never read Skinny Bitch - I will prob hold out for a bit cuz I don't want my current feeling of meat to be tainted. heehee

well, in other news - today started off ROUGH! Another temp drop (although still above coverline) and besides that my hormones are RAGING today. last night when I went to bed I said to dh - "I'm absolutely starving." very uncharacteristic for me - I don't eat late at night...but I prob should have b/c I woke up a complete BEAR this AM. totally took it out on dh...really hurt his feelings. But I ate, regained my blood sugar levels, I suppose, apologized and all is well now. I hate hormone surges - why, God, why?

was crying to dh about my temp drop - it just really upset me 
b/c I was so hoping this would be our month. I guess it still could be, though - I did get a little bit of a bloody nose again this AM - but coulda been b/c I was crying so hard. dh thinks bbt is stressing me out too much and I should stop and we should just ntnp. I guess we are heading that direction if I can't get a grip. sorry for that rant - although I feel better to get that out.

Immi - I'm praying that you and dh make it through these rough waters. God has your back. he is rooting for you two to stay together and enjoy his blessing of marriage...and I am too. I hope this season of toughness dumps you both out into a valley of fresh spring and flowers and laughter. I have faith that it will, too.

Rdy - thx for your insight. I def agree with you - I feel the Lord has been whispering to me for some months now these exact works "come to me, dear - look to me - talk to me - seek me - need me."
and for now - I am relying on self way too much. i am going to get into the word today and fellowship with God - I don't feel like that has been as much of a priority as of late.


----------



## Willynilly

Aster and Rdy - don't worry about the "no symptoms" either - most women don't seem to have much of any before they find out. I really hope we all get amazing news this month.


----------



## Willynilly

JKL - hi! ummm, sounds really promising?!!!!! get over here with a hpt pronto! and, of course, symptoms, symptoms, symptoms - if you have any...


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly said:


> Aster and Rdy - don't worry about the "no symptoms" either - most women don't seem to have much of any before they find out.


Ladies, she is right!!!! I barely have symptoms now and i am almost 7 weeks up the duff! Dont lose hope because of a lack of symptoms!


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> off topic, but does anyone know why there is big blank spaces under my message? It's like there are extra lines in my post but there aren't. :wacko:

I have the gap thingy too :wacko: 
not sure whats up with it though. :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@WillyNilly: I know how stressful this can be, trying to conceive!!! Geez, I wish it was easier! I think thats why this month, I didnt do OPK, BBT and chart because it all gets too consuming. I am still hopeful for you though. I think you have caught the eggy and maybe this is why the shift in emotions and etc. You are definitely on my prayer radar!

@Sayuri: Thanks so much for your positivity! I do too think this is it. 

@Rdy2bamom: Thanks for your prayers! Yes going back to school is stressful. Im trying to grade finals now that I need to post in the system when I get back to work. I hate grading papers! But I thank God for having a job, because I know there are many without!

How is everyone doing otherwise? Im_mi, are things looking up yet? Still praying for you and DH. Guppy, I am still so happy for you and your BFP, as well as Sayuri! Its time for some more BFPs on this board!!!!


----------



## Aster

Aw girlies.. I love you guys! It makes me so happy reading this thread and knowing you guys know exactly how I feel! Big ol :hugs: !! 

Rdy and willy, my cycle sisters, I am going to say some extra special prayers for us tonight as I know god is listening and pouring out his love on us all. :kiss:

Guppy- our gorgeous mummy to be! I hope you are right about the lack of symptoms. :pray:

Jkl- nice to see you sweets! Xxx 

Well I have been getting cramping on and off today... Not the greatest sign.. :cry: but have also been feeling nauseous on and off so I am praying I haven't caught hubbies D&V bug! Nice! :sick: 

Am off to the inlaws now for dinner as hubby is still pale and a little green so I am going alone so hopefully will get to slip away early. 

My mum said somethng earlier which made me smile. I am guessing that she knows that we are TTC (I haven't told her) as she said that some friends and my uncle had asked if I was pregnant yet. She said, 'you don't need pressure, it is such a stressful time. When you are good and ready, it will be gods way.' I nearly burst into tears (emotional wreck? Moi?!) I love her so much and she understands it so well, I just hope I can be as good a mummy as she has been for me. Xxx 

Ok, enough hormones now! :roll: gotta to get going, will catch up when I am back. Lol and hugs xxx


----------



## J_K_L

Okay ladies....I think I got a BPF!?!?!

Check out this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=248148&referrerid=43815

I broke down and took a test. I'm not sure it shows up in the pictures, but even the DH says he sees a faint line. Although he refuses to celebrate until it gets darker. What do you think?

Symptoms: MOODY (Cloud Nine to Crazy in 60 seconds), I've had a runny nose and congestion for the past 4 days, I keep feeling very faint, especially when I shower. I LOVE a hot shower. It's really not worth it unless you come out as red as a lobster. Light pink spotting from around CD 27-30 I haven't had any cramping.


----------



## J_K_L

Im_im:

Things will work with your DH. Jut don't be afraid to swallow some pride to make progress! I know us hard headed girls sometimes have difficulty with that. Love ya and praying for you tonight!


----------



## somedaymama

I def. see a line!! Congratulations!! :yipee:

Is your ticker just outdated?

Oh, and I totally agree about the shower--the hotter the better.


----------



## Willynilly

I was feeling pretty positive about you being preg before you took a test but now that I think I see a faint line I'm 
:dance:
:awww:
:yipee:
:headspin:
:friends:
:hugs:
:icecream:
:ninja:
:tease:
:football:
:wohoo:
:loopy:
:brush:
:flasher:
:lolly:=D&gt;

I really hope it just keeps getting darker and darker for you!!! eeeee!


----------



## mrskcbrown

J_K_L said:


> Okay ladies....I think I got a BPF!?!?!
> 
> Check out this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=248148&referrerid=43815
> 
> I broke down and took a test. I'm not sure it shows up in the pictures, but even the DH says he sees a faint line. Although he refuses to celebrate until it gets darker. What do you think?
> 
> Symptoms: MOODY (Cloud Nine to Crazy in 60 seconds), I've had a runny nose and congestion for the past 4 days, I keep feeling very faint, especially when I shower. I LOVE a hot shower. It's really not worth it unless you come out as red as a lobster. Light pink spotting from around CD 27-30 I haven't had any cramping.

I think I definitely see a line on the 2nd test. Congrats!


----------



## Willynilly

yes, hottest shower is the only way to go. I frequently burn myself, in fact.

Mrskc - thank you so much for you words. and for keeping me on your prayer radar. means so much. thanks also for a being a teacher - our schools need more wonderful (and Godly) women working with the children. oh - and I really hope you are right about catching the eggy...praying praying.


----------



## Willynilly

btw, I just looked at our front page - and so far 50% of our group has gotten their BFPs?!!!!!!!! in less than two months? I guess God DOES have some affect on getting the sperm to meet the eggy (note sarcasm)!!! 

Yea, God...you are sooooooo awesome. We praise and adore you and offer our lives up to you to lead as you see fit. Thank you for loving us so much that not only do you sacrifice your son...you watch over and protect us on EVERY detail of our lives. however small they may be. ahhh, in awe.


----------



## Aster

Ooo I see it too on the second test! Did you take a digital? 
Super congrats honey!!! So exciting! Xxx


----------



## Aster

I am not a hot shower person as I get very dry skin if it is too hot. :roll: I love my bubble baths though! Heavenly!


----------



## im_mi

oooh JKL i can see a faint line! i really hope this is it for you :D praise Him! 

thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. Things are going pretty well at the moment, lots of honest talking and promises to start with a clean slate :) feeling very positive about things. I also emailed the vicar to explain why i havent been to church recently - with the miscarriages i have been feeling very closed off from everything but i am definitely going to start going again.

Sending love and prayers your way girls! i am off to bed shortly but i will be back here in a day or two to catch up with you all properly xxx much love and thanks. Praise be to God!


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly said:


> btw, I just looked at our front page - and so far 50% of our group has gotten their BFPs?!!!!!!!! in less than two months? I guess God DOES have some affect on getting the sperm to meet the eggy (note sarcasm)!!!

I was thinking the exact same thing!!!!!

Congrats JKL!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## J_K_L

THANK YOU LADIES! Here's to a darker line in the morning! 


mrskcbrown: Thank you do much! One day till ovulation! Get off this computer...you have better things to do at this moment! 

Aster: That is wonderful you have your mom's support! I didn't take a digital. If the line doesn't get darker with the one I have left tomorrow I will run and get some. I should have gotten a digital to begin with....enough of the crazy line reading! And I think you've inspired me to take a bubble bath...a hot one of course. 

somedaymama: Glad we agree on the shower. If I could just get DH to agree we'd be in businesss. He's always jumping in and turning the temp down. The ticker is what I should be if I had gotten my period...I'll wait till the line gets a little darker to change it. 

Willynilly: Thanks for all the crazy smiley faces! 5 more days until you test...any symptoms? One I forgot to list was gums bleeding when I brush. How is the moodiness coming along? Low Blood sugar can be a biT$%!

IM_MI: Thank you! With all you've got going on it's amazing you are able to offer so much love and support! Keep that chin up! 

Guppy: YAY!! 50% is amazing. I wonder if we could collect some statistics from other threads and compare? Okay...sorry....had a total dork moment.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

JKL-Woo hooo!! Congrats girl!! I'm pretty sure you have 2 lines there! Praise Him!!


----------



## somedaymama

J_K_L said:


> somedaymama: Glad we agree on the shower. If I could just get DH to agree we'd be in businesss. He's always jumping in and turning the temp down. The ticker is what I should be if I had gotten my period...I'll wait till the line gets a little darker to change it.

Mine is the same way; he is always complaining that my water burns him. :haha: I'm evil, I know. :winkwink:

Sayuri, I'm praying your "rice" is sticky! too cute. :thumbup:

Rdy2, glad to hear you are doing well!

willynilly, I hear you about the grass fed/local being too expensive most of the time. We try to buy local veggies whenever possible, but the price can be outrageous in comparison! We have a great little health food store here that sells only locally-grown produce that they get in 3 times a week, but its price on some things is really high. It's all give and take--I might buy the oranges from Mexico to avoid lettuce from Africa...or whatever. It's crazy the distance some of our food travels to get to us, despite the fact that we have so much food grown here in the U.S.

Aster, I'm glad your mom is so understanding. It really helps. For the longest time my mom would always tell us we needed to wait longer...we didn't tell her until we had been TTC for 1 year because of that. At some point she came around and is supportive. It's nice to have that. 

im_mi, I'm still praying for you and your DH!

mrskcbrown, lots of :dust: for you!! What grade do you teach?


----------



## somedaymama

J_K_L said:


> Guppy: YAY!! 50% is amazing. I wonder if we could collect some statistics from other threads and compare? Okay...sorry....had a total dork moment.

I was wondering that too! I went through some of the other threads but not everyone lists their dates and BFPs on the front page so I didn't get very far.

I finally ov'd on CD 37. It's extremely unlikely, but I'm testing on January 16 if AF hasn't shown up by then.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

JKL i deffff see 2 lines!!!!! :happydance:

diaper and willy both of you are sounding good!!! i hope this is it for you!!!

i just got back from my new years prayer conference in Washington dc. it was amazing!!!! basically we went with about 600 college students and heard a bunch of seminars for 5 days on prayer and realationships with christ. we played games and had a fun new years party!!! 

and ALSO! my second little nephew was born today!!!!!! january 2nd weighing in at 5lbs 6oz :cloud9: hes a itty bitty little guy. i get to meet him tomorrow morning at the hospital!! :happydance:


----------



## Willynilly

Hi Jenna!
That sounds so fun to be at an event like that - with so many other believers. awesome stuff.

and congrats on the new nephew!!! what's his name? eeeee! - have fun meeting him - love the siggy.


----------



## J_K_L

Thanks JennaBear! the conference sounds amazing! Have you ever read the YadaYada Prayer Group books? I always imagine them when I hear people atteding prayer conferences.

Post a pic or two of you new nephew! I bet he is a cute little bean.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Do you ladies mind if I join this team? :flower:

I'm a 37 year old Christian mother of 4--and trying for one more.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome TaeBoMama! :wave: 

How long have you been trying? How old is your youngest one?


----------



## J_K_L

Welcome TaeBoMama!


Ladies! I took a digital no fuss "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" CBE and it came up Pregnant!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
Congrats!!! 
So it's official now, right?!?! :wohoo:


----------



## Sayuri

J_K_L said:


> Welcome TaeBoMama!
> 
> 
> Ladies! I took a digital no fuss "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" CBE and it came up Pregnant!!! :cloud9:


:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

JKL!! I was JUST about to post regarding your two lines and say that yes they look Good then I see your NEWS! CONGRATULATIONS soooooooooooo nice!!! GOD IS GOOD! Have you had any symtoms yet?

:flower:Welcome Taebomama!


----------



## J_K_L

Guppy: It is OFFICIAL!! YAY!!

Sayuri: Thanks! I have had a couple: SMOODY (Cloud Nine to Crazy in 60 seconds), I've had a runny nose and congestion for the past 5 days, I keep feeling very faint, especially when I shower. Light pink spotting from around CD 27-30. My gums have been bleeding a little when I brush. I had a little cramping last night and this morning. Nothing big...just dull pulling.


----------



## Sayuri

JKL your baby names are soo nice me and DH have been arguing over this even though he/she is still a little rice grain LOL!

I had the congestion just before I found out I was pregnant! Congartulations once again!!


----------



## J_K_L

What names are you throwing around?


----------



## Guppy051708

JKL, Christopher James is my nephews name! :thumbup:
He actually has two middle names. Christopher James Mathew. We call him CJ.

Girls, if you look on page 45 of my journal, you can see the names we are debating over. And you can vote :winkwink:


----------



## J_K_L

I voted

Caleb Joseph

Aubrey Faith

Too cute! What a great idea GUPPY!


----------



## J_K_L

I voted

Caleb Joseph

Aubrey Faith

Too cute! What a great idea GUPPY!


----------



## somedaymama

Yay JKL! :wohoo:


----------



## Sayuri

Guppy I REALLY like Savannah!
and for a boy Isaiah!

I have voted!

JKL

DH who can be described as a clown likes NAPOLEON for a boy :shock: I have told him my 'Boy' will not be called that! ( he loves that stuipd film Napolean Dynamite)

For Girl- Leanne Elizabeth, or Jameelah Willow

Boy- Romelio (not sure of middle) or Joel 

still early so will probably change


----------



## J_K_L

HAHAHA! I have to say that I love the Napolean Dynamite movie too....but wouldn't want to name my son after him!

If I have a vote ;o) Leanne Elizabeth and Romelio


----------



## TaeBoMama

somedaymama said:


> Welcome TaeBoMama! :wave:
> 
> How long have you been trying? How old is your youngest one?

Hi Somedaymama,

My kids are 17, 13, 9, and 6. I have no idea how long we've been trying. It's a long story! I've wanted another for years, but when I asked my husband for our 4th he said yes, as long as I don't ask for a 5th. :haha:
So technically I didn't ask...I only voiced how nice it would be to have another. And he kept letting me know how that would never happen. I started praying for God to soften his heart to the idea (IF it was God's will). So January of last year hubby told me that he felt God was speaking to his heart about having another! God is good! He told me he felt like his reasons for not having another were selfish and didn't make much sense. A few days later we went out on a "date" and while waiting for our dinner to arrive I told him how happy I was that we were going to be trying for another. Oh my, did I get a rude awakening! He informed me he didn't say we would TRY. He said it was in God's hands. Of course I acted like a girl and cried. But it was obvious we weren't on the same page, maybe not even the same book. God still had work to do! LOL.

So at first, I didn't pay attention to dates or when O would come. I don't know when we crossed over from ntnp to actually TRYING to conceive. I do know that the last 2 months we've made a really good effort at making a baby! Two months of charting/temping and this cycle I used OPK's. Hubby and I are on the same page. Now we're waiting on God. :winkwink:

How long have you ladies been trying?


----------



## Sayuri

JKL thanks I like Remelio too DH doesnt hmmmm as for Napoleon I am sure he is just joking with me so he can get a reaction.


----------



## TaeBoMama

J_K_L said:


> Welcome TaeBoMama!
> 
> 
> Ladies! I took a digital no fuss "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant" CBE and it came up Pregnant!!! :cloud9:

Thanks for the welcome. Congratulations!:happydance:


----------



## Aster

Welcome taebomama! :hugs: what a great story, I will pray for you on your ttc mission! 

JKL woooooohoooooooooo!!! So pleased for you honey! Huge congrats!! :hugs: 

I love the names john/jack as it has a lot of family significance to my husbands family so if we had a boy it would be jack. ( He is a chrristopher john and also on his paternal side is alexander, caleb and nathaniel so amy of those I like!) 
Girls, I love imogen or isabella but my name is a flower class navy ship ( long story but was my grandfathers choice who was a big cheese in the british navy) and I would love to keep the unusual flower names on. Not poppy or daisy but an unusual one. I found another flower ship called celandine which I think is cute but doesn't work with my surname, too many S sounds! :roll:

Guppy - I love savannah, very pretty and boys I think caleb too. 

Sayuri - :rofl: Napoleon is an awesome name! If my DH chose the name from his favourite show I would have a baby homer or bart!!! :rofl: 

I have still been feeling nauseous on and off but not clamped to the loo yet so who knows, it could be a symptom?? :pray: well, 2 days till period is due so will wait and see... 
Rdy and willy- how you doing my poas sisters? Anyone crumbled yet? :wink: 

Anyhoo, loves to all of you. Xxx

Aster x


----------



## somedaymama

TaeBoMama, now that you are "trying," I hope you get your :bfp: very soon! I think it's good that you had time for you and your DH to get on the same page.

This is our 15th month of trying, but not our 15th cycle - I have long, irregular cycles, so I've had about 10 cycles in that time. I have an appointment with a RE on Friday to find out what is going on with me. I'm hoping to have a baby by Christmas 2010!


----------



## im_mi

TaeBoMama, i remember you from my testing thread :D so lovely to see you here! what a wonderful story about how God has made your dream of TTC another baby a reality :) you're sure to be blessed with a little bean soon! :hugs:

JKL!! I am so happy for you!! praise be to God! :happydance: :happydance:

somedaymama, congrats on ovulating! i am really glad that you have an appt. with the RE. it cant hurt to get things checked out! a very good friend of mine recently fell with her second after nearly a year of trying. the first baby took just as long and as soon as she had had that initial assessment with the fertility specialist, she fell pregnant naturally! then the same thing happened the second time except it happened whilst she was waiting for her appointment! I think that because of the fact that someone was willing to help, it enabled her to relax enough for her body to let it happen. She has very irregular cycles too and doesnt always ovulate. LOL i am rambling now, sorry, just never ever give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Aster good to see that you only have two days left! I hope this is it for you praying for you!

Im going to bed now ladies have a lovely evening x


----------



## somedaymama

Thank you so much for the encouraging story, Im_mi! I really needed that. :hugs:


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

thanks ladies :hugs:

willy- his name is sam, and turns out they got my sister got the weight wrong because they had said he was 6lbs 2oz not 5lbs 6oz. so hes a little bigger than we were originally told. but he is such a cutie pie, he can fit in my one arm :cloud9:

JKL- i will certainly be posting them as soon as i get them! :happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

im_mi said:


> TaeBoMama, i remember you from my testing thread :D so lovely to see you here! what a wonderful story about how God has made your dream of TTC another baby a reality :) you're sure to be blessed with a little bean soon! :hugs:

Hi im_mi,

You're the reason I'm here. I kept seeing your team banner on your posts and I finally went looking for this awesome team. :thumbup: I'm really sorry about your recent loss. Prayers are being sent your way. :hug:


----------



## somedaymama

sorry for the rambling post... :wacko: Lots of thoughts today, I just need to get them out!

I have been contemplating going back to OPKs or getting a fertility monitor. Before, I used first response regular ov tests and first response ov test strips. I'm not sure if this is becuase I didn't use them right (maybe diluted it by drinking too much water) or if it is because I just didn't ovulate those months. I wasn't charting at the time so it is hard to say.

I think if I go back to using opks, I'm going to get the digital ones. So here is the next problem. Those things are crazy expensive!! I don't mind spending the money if it will bring me results, but I'd hate to take the tests for 2-3 weeks (because my ovulation is so irregular), spend $50-$75 on them, and then not even ovulate that month. 

So then...I started thinking that maybe a ovulation monitor would be cheaper in the long run. Unfortunately, from my understanding, the clear blue monitor only works for cycles up to 42 days. My cycles are sometimes only 42 days, but other months like this month and last month are longer. I haven't checked into any other monitors yet--has anyone here used one they like? Someone mentioned possibly getting the ov watch...I think maybe it was willynilly (?). Did you end up getting it?

Also: for those of you that have been to see a RE, what happened? what should I expect? I know I definitely want them to test my thyroid and also test for Celiac's/gluten intolerance.


----------



## TaeBoMama

somedaymama said:


> TaeBoMama, now that you are "trying," I hope you get your :bfp: very soon! I think it's good that you had time for you and your DH to get on the same page.
> 
> This is our 15th month of trying, but not our 15th cycle - I have long, irregular cycles, so I've had about 10 cycles in that time. I have an appointment with a RE on Friday to find out what is going on with me. I'm hoping to have a baby by Christmas 2010!

Good luck with the appointment. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## somedaymama

Jenna, 6lbs 2oz is much better! congrats! :dance:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks TaeBoMama, will do!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

JennaBear-Glad you had fun at your conference!! It sounds like it was great. Congratulations on the new nephew too. How exciting!! My brother and sister are done having kiddos, so the fam is waiting on DH and I. :wacko:

JKL-:hugs: Congrats on the Official BFP!! :hugs:

Welcome TaeBoMama!! So glad you can join us!! You will love this thread. A bunch of wonderful ladies here. :flower: DH and I have been trying for 8 months for our first.

Aster-I haven't crumbled yet!! I am going to hold out until the 11th. . I hope. :wacko:Really not sure if I can wait that long!! You don't have much longer!!! :happydance:

Someday-good luck at your appointment!! Hope you get some answers. :hugs:

I'm doing pretty good, wishing the days would go by a little faster. . . of course!! Glad to see that everyone is doing well and we have another BFP!! Well ladies, I've had a long day and I still have laundry to do!! :nope: Ugh. . . the housework never ends.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

somedaymama said:


> Jenna, 6lbs 2oz is much better! congrats! :dance:

yes lol my family and i were much happier to hear he was bigger than they thought. :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, could you please add my January 16 test date to the front? Thanks! :)


----------



## Aster

Well, I just went to the loo and... TMI ALERT!!!... had some red/brown discharge so I know :witch: is on her way with bells on...:cry::cry:

I can't say I am gutted as I just knew it wasn't my month but I am disappointed. But on the positive side, I saved myself some money as was just on my way to buy a test!! And at least now i know this is my last month before I see a doc so I am going to give it my all!!!! :sex::sex: :thumbup:
Also I am bang on time every month so i know my cycles are really regular so that must mean there isn't anything too serious? Right? :wacko:

So hoping that I see a sprinkling of BFP's from all the rest of you.. come on girlies!!!! :hugs::kiss:

lol xxxx


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry Aster. :sad2:

I'm back at work today and bored out of my mind...and freezing cold because I'm by the window that opens up to some doors. When I walked to work this morning, the wind chill was negative 15!! brrrr. Anyway, somebody needs to get on here and entertain me. :haha:

I had another high temp today, so it's looking like I actually did ovulate! :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@JKL: Congrats on your new addition!

@RDY2BAMOM: I wish the days would go faster too!.. I dont test until Jan 17. My ticker is wrong though, I ovulated a few days sooner.

@ASTER: I am so sorry to hear about AF. I know mines is always right on too. I am really hoping to skip it this month. Glad to hear that you are going to a DR to see whats wrong. If DH hasnt had a semen analysis yet it may be him? Thats what happened with me. My DH has morphology issues but we still trust God and know that He can and that He will.

@somedaymama: So glad to hear that you ovulated and hopefully you caught the eggy! Looks like our ovulation was pretty close. I test on Jan 17.
@WillyNilly: Have you tested yet? How are your symptoms?

@Dipar: How are you? Testing coming soon!

@Sayuri & Guppy: How are yall feeling with those new additions?

@taebomama: welcome to the group, and I hope you get that 5th BFP soon. Look at how blessed you have already been with your 4. Wow, I envy you! No Im only kidding but I do want 4-5 kids of my own.


As for me, Im just counting down the days till my AF does not show. I am trying to release positive endorphins as my pastor told us on sunday. Did you know negative thoughts not only capture your mind but your body too? Its called bodymind. Negative thoughts send negative messages throughout your body, and what that does is set up infection, disease, and etc. If we as christians release positive endorphins, exercise and eat right, we would have more positive things in our lives. I had already been trying to be more positive so this was simply confirmation from God. Sometimes we have to release things and people that are toxic to us and mean us no good. Therefore I believe I will get my BFP, and resolve to praise Him no matter good or bad.

just some thoughts!


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> @JKL: Congrats on your new addition!
> 
> @RDY2BAMOM: I wish the days would go faster too!.. I dont test until Jan 17. My ticker is wrong though, I ovulated a few days sooner.
> 
> @ASTER: I am so sorry to hear about AF. I know mines is always right on too. I am really hoping to skip it this month. Glad to hear that you are going to a DR to see whats wrong. If DH hasnt had a semen analysis yet it may be him? Thats what happened with me. My DH has morphology issues but we still trust God and know that He can and that He will.
> 
> @somedaymama: So glad to hear that you ovulated and hopefully you caught the eggy! Looks like our ovulation was pretty close. I test on Jan 17.
> @WillyNilly: Have you tested yet? How are your symptoms?
> 
> @Dipar: How are you? Testing coming soon!
> 
> @Sayuri & Guppy: How are yall feeling with those new additions?
> 
> @taebomama: welcome to the group, and I hope you get that 5th BFP soon. Look at how blessed you have already been with your 4. Wow, I envy you! No Im only kidding but I do want 4-5 kids of my own.
> 
> 
> As for me, Im just counting down the days till my AF does not show. I am trying to release positive endorphins as my pastor told us on sunday. Did you know negative thoughts not only capture your mind but your body too? Its called bodymind. Negative thoughts send negative messages throughout your body, and what that does is set up infection, disease, and etc. If we as christians release positive endorphins, exercise and eat right, we would have more positive things in our lives. I had already been trying to be more positive so this was simply confirmation from God. Sometimes we have to release things and people that are toxic to us and mean us no good. Therefore I believe I will get my BFP, and resolve to praise Him no matter good or bad.
> 
> just some thoughts!

mrskcbrown,

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on keeping positive and how it effects the body. I'm sure God will bless us all....even if it doesn't happen on our schedules. :winkwink:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Someone please talk me out of wasting a test! I'm 11 dpo but have been feeling like the :witch: is on her way since 8 dpo. Still, I have that crazy urge to test...makes no sense! :wacko:


----------



## mommahawk

Hi all! Sorry I've been MIA for so long! The holidays have really done me in! Between traveling, working on our house (we bought a big, old fixer-upper in need of complete renovation), and planning for a new semester (we homeschool), I need a break from my "break"! So, today it's kind of back to a little bit of normal around here. 

I've caught up reading on everyone's news but I'm so far behind commenting so I'll just make a few!

Congrats to all the BFPs!! Guppy, Baby#3, Tigger, JKL, and Sayuri! Awesome, girls!!!

Im_mi...so sorry hun for your heartbreak.

Mrsbrown...nothing but PMA this month, right?!!!

Aster...sorry about AF's visit, but it's great news that you will be seeing a doctor this month...new HOPE!

Someday...your chart is looking awesome! I'm so glad that you O'd...were you guys able to get some timely BDing in???

Jenna, when do you start back to school? Congrats on your nephew!!

Rdy, glad to hear about your fil's news...my father had prostate cancer last year and had surgery to remove it...they believe they got it all! and he's been doing great!

TaeBoMama, welcome!! DONT WASTE A TEST!! (How's that? ;) ) But really, how long is your luteal phase usually? We've been trying for 21 months, and we had no problems conceiving our first three kiddos, but :shrug: I'm hopeful it will happen soon!! :thumbup:

Willy, you still holding out for the 8th? That's the day I had planned on but we'll see how things go! :winkwink:

And by the way, what is up with my chart this month? I've never had temps go above the coverline pre-ovulation...and then what's the temps after? I'm wondering if the cold weather and 3 blankets I sleep under is making a difference. Do you think there's any chance I ovulated on day 12? Just wondering...we managed to BD on days 10, 11, 12, and 13! That's a feat for us! And at my in-laws house no less!!!:mrgreen: :rofl:

Sorry if I missed anyone and Happy new year to all!!


----------



## Sayuri

Hi everyone!

Dont worry Aster you I really feel its gonnahappen for you.

@Mrskcbrown :sleep::sleep::sleep: so tired and grouchy! bit DH head off! i really feel sorry for him he is trying. 

God is good last night I felt DH hold me and say a prayer for me and Rice! I pretended to be asleep it was sooo nice. He REALLY isnt relegious, I nearly shed a tear. I hope everone is ok im going to bed now cant keep eyes open!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

I'm going to keep my positive feelings..I've been having AF cramps for the past couple of days..And I'm 9 dpo. And AF is due on the 8th. My birthday is the 5th(tomorrow) i said i'lll text on my birthday and then i said nah..So I may change my testing date to the 8th instead of the 5th.

My stomach been acting crazy..Gassy(tmi)

Pray for me ladies :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

mommahawk said:


> TaeBoMama, welcome!! DONT WASTE A TEST!! (How's that? ;) ) But really, how long is your luteal phase usually? We've been trying for 21 months, and we had no problems conceiving our first three kiddos, but :shrug: I'm hopeful it will happen soon!! :thumbup:

Thanks mommahawk, I was able to resist the urge. Thanks for your help. :flower: My LP is about 13 days. Yeah, There was NO problem conceiving the first 3. I think number 4 took 6-8 months though. And I think it might take awhile for #5, but I'm pretty confident that it WILL happen eventually. 

I see that you homeschool. So do we. Today was our 1st day back after our Christmas break, but wasn't overly productive as I just feel plain rotten today. What are the ages of your kiddos?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all!

Off topic question @mamahawk and @taebomama: I see that you homeschool. What qualifications do you have to have to homeschool? Do you have to take tests and etc? Im just curious because I teach in the secular world and I had to take many tests before I got my certification.

@mommahawk: Yes I have a lot of PMA this month, unlike many others please keep me in your prayers!

GL all!


----------



## mommahawk

@Sayuri...that's so sweet! I bet that support really means a lot!!

@taebomama...tell me about it!! today was our first day back and since i made a lot of curricula changes over the break, it was a bit of testing the waters, but I am actually really excited about the way I have everything scheduled. My oldest is 7 (8 in two weeks), my son is 5 (5 and a HALF as he would say) and is just ready to settle down to learn to read, and our youngest is 3 (and will probably learn to read with her brother, she is so eager!! :) ) 

@mrsbrown...i think since education falls under the responsibility of the state, each state differs on what one's "certification" has to be...we happen to live in a state that allows a lot of freedom. There are no qualifications or training required here to homeschool, but I have a bachelor's degree in English, (and many of the homeschool moms I know have at least bachelors and some have masters and doctorates) although I'm not sure how much my degree actually helped me to learn to teach! I guess you grow into teaching your children the same way a teacher grows into his or her role in the public school, or the way one grows into being a parent (I remember being really thankful that my child was born an infant and not a 5yo who could remember the silly mistakes I made when she was first born! lol!). Three years into homeschooling, and each year just gets better! (Of course, ask me again when all three (four! fx'ed) are old enough to be doing their own studies!! :winkwink:)


----------



## Guppy051708

I believe, in Pennsylvania, as long as the "teacher" has a high school diploma they can teach. Thats all my mother had and she home schooled one of my sisters and my brother.

The government has a free home school program that sends you books and stuff. My brothers GF graduated high school from that and apparently you dont need a teacher (because everything is given by the government).


----------



## baby#3

Hey Ladies,

I am so far behind in reading so I think I will just post generally.

@Dipar and mamahawk - I know you are set to test this week so I am sending you buckets of baby :dust:

@Guppy - Hey girl how are you feeling? We have our scan coming up together next week. Are you excited??

@Sayuri and TiggerMomma - How are you ladies feeling? When is your first scan?

I noticed that you some of you are talking about baby names. I just started thinking also. My mom asked me about the baby shower too because I live in NC but most of my friends and family are in NY. So we have to plan ahead. I think its too early for that but she is a planning freak. :dohh:

Well as I still have the family here I am gonna run. The kids started back to school and I have to be up at 6 am to get them off.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
How is everyone else doing? Mrskcbbrown, willynilly


----------



## Willynilly

Hi girls! I too, am sorry to say I will be posting mostly generally b/c I only have a minute, been a LONG day, and DH is waiting to use the computer. I can't wait to be back on here for my usual 8 postings a day.

as for me: I have held out on the testing thus far. chart is looking STRANGE for me anyway. def not triphasic so not getting too excited. but having every other symptom in the book, bloody noses(yes more), cramps, severe constipation (yes still), not being able to sleep, and weird dreams. today (11dpo) with a 15/16 day lp, I had a little bit of brown discharge. implantation bleeding? or af spotting a few days before? oh how I pray, "Lord, let this be it for us." but trying to keep a level head and get my mind off it a little. Testing on my bday on friday - I will be 15 dpo...b/c I'm dreaming that at my bday dinner that night I can tell my dh he will be a father. he's 39 (I'm 29) and I really really want this soon, especially for him...he will be the best father ever.

aster - I'm so sorry for you, dear. am so praying that you get your bfp soon. you will. you will.

someday - did not get ov watch yet - although, i don't think it works as well for women with long cycles - I need to read more about it. no, I didn't get it yet b/c I just am stubborn I guess...and cheap! 

mrskc - thank you for your words on positive energy and how our body responds to that. thank you thank you...I needed that.

hope to see lots of good news from LOTS of you soon!


----------



## Willynilly

mommahawk - 
I'd say your chart looks pretty great!!! looks as if you may have had an implantation dip 5 dpo with a spike after?! not to get your hopes too high - but I would def be hopeful...


----------



## mommahawk

@willy,

Thanks for checking out my chart! I'm anxious to see what it will do tomorrow...hopefully keep going up! I'm trying not to symptom spot and thankfully I've really been too busy to!

Your symptoms actually sound really hopeful! Especially the discharge! Okay, that kinda sounds weird but oh well! :happydance: FX'ed for you!

G'night ladies!


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk - hi! :wave: sadly, the bd'ing wasn't very timely...I wasn't expecting to ov so late in my cycle, and when you combine that with being at the inlaws during my fertile days....yep, not a lot of :sex: going on. :blush: Your chart is looking GREAT though! fx'd!!

willynilly - I did more reading about the ov watch today and it looks like a really good product! I need to get some confirmation about whether or not it would work for my long cycles. Just based on how it detects ovulation, it looks like it might work for me, but I want to know for sure before I spend my money on it. Also, like you, I want to believe that I'll get my BFP before I'll need it. :) Although at 15 months, I really need to be realistic...

Sayuri, guppy, and baby#3, :wave: good to see you preggo ladies! hope everything is going well for you! praying for you all. :hugs:

Weird things going on for me today. I put in my CM for today and FF changed my line to a dotted line instead of solid. :sad2: I know, I know...a few days ago I was freakin' out in my journal about having ovulated, but my emotions are under control now and I realize it is a good thing. :)

I have been feeling kind of nauseated all day, and it's gotten worse tonight. I don't know why. I don't think I've eaten anything out of the ordinary...

Prayer request - something really annoying/infuriating/upsetting is going on with my school schedule for next semester. I whine enough on here so I won't go into details, but please pray I can get it worked out.

Thanks. :hugs: <3 you guys.


----------



## xxJennaBearxx

Mommahawk :wave: how are you and your kiddos?? my first class starts on the 11th then another on the 12 and the other starts the 14th lol so my class schedule is a bit strange right now. really praying that this is your month :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Off topic question @mamahawk and @taebomama: I see that you homeschool. What qualifications do you have to have to homeschool? Do you have to take tests and etc? Im just curious because I teach in the secular world and I had to take many tests before I got my certification.
> 
> @mommahawk: Yes I have a lot of PMA this month, unlike many others please keep me in your prayers!
> 
> GL all!


Hi mrskcbrown,

Every state has different laws regarding homeschooling, but most are pretty lenient as far as qualifications go. This may sound scary to some, but in reality it makes perfect sense. Parents who decide to homeschool are taking on a tremendous responsibility and they take educating their children seriously. The last thing we want to do is fail our children and give them less than they deserve. Most homeschooling parents search out the best curriculum and are diligent about learning everything they can in order to teach well. I am the owner of an online curriculum store and sell to public schools, private schools, and homeschooling families. Many curriculum choices are available that pretty much walk the teacher through it like a well laid out script. 

Here in California you can choose to operate as a private school (which does NOT require teacher certification), or you can use a public charter or private charter. The charters assign a teacher to oversee the childs progress, administer tests to the student to insure advancement, and provide curriculum. Im set up as a private school because I like the freedom to choose our learning materials and make decisions concerning my childrens education. 

I admire you for teaching, you truly hold the power to open many doors for the kids you instruct. God bless you. 

Sorry to bore everyone with the homeschooling chatter :sleep:


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies!! 

I am in a mad hurry but just wanted to say Hi!!! :wave: 
nice to see you mommahawk and thanks to all of you for your kind words! 
I have just had a huge gingerbread hot choc with marshmallows and feel much better! :thumbup:

The snow is falling heavily now in the UK (ok, I know its still really puny compared to across the pond but its a big deal for us woosy brits!! :winkwink:) 

I have a mountain of work to get through but thought I would say Hi and good luck to those who are nearly testing... :happydance::happydance:

Hubby has said that he has had enough months of my 'do it now/its not the right day/ the CM isn't right/ keep the goo in...' etc etc baby making plan so this next cycle he wants to take charge and will call the shots... well we all know what that means...:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:
:rofl: !!! 
He is lovely and always makes me laugh to cheer me up. We will be blessed soon. xxxxxx

loves to you all. xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all-
I am agitated these last few days with my DH! Please pray for me. 

BTW, blood in my tissue when I blew my nose this morning (TMI), dont know if it means anything but I never have that ever. I estimate I am about 5-6 dpo. I know I read about some of you having that symptom but still im not going to ponder on it.

Thanks Mommahawk and taebomama for clearing that up for me. I think what you all are doing is so great and on so many different levels. I have to be honest though, I get agitated that they require us to take all these classes and pass all of these state board exams just to teach! I guess they make us do it to pay us, LOL! Great job and I wish you the best!


----------



## Willynilly

keep up the homeschool chatter! I love it...dh and I really hope to homeschool - at least until high school when we will give them the option to go to public school. guess we have to catch the egg first though! :)


----------



## im_mi

i love hearing about homeschooling. DH and I plan to do unschooling ( https://www.unschooling.com ) with our son and with any subsequent children. I'm really excited about it :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes I think it is great but it is something that I would not do for my daughter. I think with the expertise that many teachers have and because of social limitations at home, public school is better for my child. She attends an A rated excellent public school in Mississippi and I wouldnt trade it for the world. Plus I love working outside of the home(I'm a teacher) and look forward to seeing her in the afternoons.

This is just my opinion, and feelings:)


----------



## Willynilly

Mrskc - +1 for the bloody nose! At least, if I get a bfp, then +1 but if I get AF then I guess -1 for the bloody nose.

sorry dh is annoying you - they have a tendency to do that sometimes, don't they? :)
hope it passes soon. 

praying, of course, for your bfp in about 10 days.


----------



## Willynilly

immi - unschooling? ah, love the term. am checking out website now.


----------



## Willynilly

um, love it, Immi. This is basically word for word what dh and I believe...feel, touch, experience, talk, explore - GET OUT of the building. :)


----------



## somedaymama

TaeBoMama said:


> Every state has different laws regarding homeschooling, but most are pretty lenient as far as qualifications go. This may sound scary to some, but in reality it makes perfect sense.

I agree. It really is a good thing that parents are allowed to educate their children as they see best. Home education is a right that the government has (so far) not taken away.

I don't know yet if I want to homeschool our children. It partially depends on if we can find a good private school for them. I very much admire homeschool moms/dads, but I don't know if it is something I could do personally. I didn't go to public school until college, so I'm not terribly fond of the public school option either. We'll see. I do like the Montessori method of schooling, whether in a classroom or homeschool.


----------



## somedaymama

im_mi, love the unschooling!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies.

Hope everyone is well and praying for you all daily :friends:

Today i had my "family history" appointment with the OB Nurse. Given the spotting i had the day before finding out i was preggo and with my recent MC, she decided to book me for an ultra-sound scan tomorrow at 2pm. So, it looks like we will be meeting this little one a week earlier :dance: She said we probably wont get the one next week though. Oh well. She said that it would be good peace of mind for the DH and I. She was very sweet and understanding. She also placed me on "Pelvic Rest". due to the spotting she doesn't want me to engage in any type of exercise or sex until we hear from the doc...Guess it's too late for the sex thing though :blush:

i come before you ladies to ask for prayer. though we are very excited, we are also very nervous about it. I've only had 2 scans in my life and both times were during the MC, so needless to say they were not happy events. Im nervous, but happy. I just want to hear a strong heartbeat and see a healthy baby. thanks girls :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and praying for you all daily :friends:
> 
> Today i had my "family history" appointment with the OB Nurse. Given the spotting i had the day before finding out i was preggo and with my recent MC, she decided to book me for an ultra-sound scan tomorrow at 2pm. So, it looks like we will be meeting this little one a week earlier :dance: She said we probably wont get the one next week though. Oh well. She said that it would be good peace of mind for the DH and I. She was very sweet and understanding. She also placed me on "Pelvic Rest". due to the spotting she doesn't want me to engage in any type of exercise or sex until we hear from the doc...Guess it's too late for the sex thing though :blush:
> 
> i come before you ladies to ask for prayer. though we are very excited, we are also very nervous about it. I've only had 2 scans in my life and both times were during the MC, so needless to say they were not happy events. Im nervous, but happy. I just want to hear a strong heartbeat and see a healthy baby. thanks girls :flower:

You got my prayers! I think everything will be ok!:hugs: I know how difficult this must be for you but put your trust in God.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks doll :hugs:
Love you girls! xxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, yay for getting to meet your baby tomorrow! :dance: I'll be praying for your scan. I know you must be a little apprehensive. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> Yes I think it is great but it is something that I would not do for my daughter. I think with the expertise that many teachers have and because of social limitations at home, public school is better for my child. She attends an A rated excellent public school in Mississippi and I wouldnt trade it for the world. Plus I love working outside of the home(I'm a teacher) and look forward to seeing her in the afternoons.
> 
> This is just my opinion, and feelings:)

Hi mrskcbrown,

I know that homeschooling isn't for everyone, and I'm not trying to change your point of view. But forgive me if I take just a minute to rebut this:

"&#8230;.because of social limitations at home"

That is a total misconception. My kids have never stepped foot in a public school, but they get plenty of "socialization" (knows as the "S" word in the homeschooling community). First of all, I'm the organizer of a fairly large homeschool support group. Our calendar is full of events that give our kids a great time of socializing. Businesses like skating rinks, bowling alleys, The Trampoline Place, etc. open up their doors to us and give us great discount pricing (because all the other kids are in school and they could use the business!). 

Also, my kids are involved in many other community-based opportunities other than homechooling events:

My daughter was in ballet for years (before she traded in her ballerina shoes for cleats). She's taken music lessons, and is a pretty darn good softball player (2nd base). In fact, her team won the championship last year!
https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/montereytopancakes156-1.jpg :happydance:...sorry, proud mommy moment.

My oldest has been in karate, group guitar, basketball, and group chess lessons. And he volunteers his time to different causes. 

I won't bore you with the list of social experiences for my youngest two. But I think you hear what I'm saying. My kids have tons of friends. When it comes time to invite friends to birthday parties, they have a hard time because they can't invite ALL their friends!

Thanks for giving me a minute to express my perspective.:flower:


----------



## somedaymama

It sounds like you are a great homeschool mom, taebomama! :thumbup:

There are a few "bad" homeschool families (from outsiders' perspectives) that make everyone else look bad, I think. People focus on those and assume all homeschoolers are like that. I don't know why the same stereotypes aren't put on private schools and public schools--I've known a few of each kind that were totally unsuccessful at preparing children for the future.


----------



## mrskcbrown

TaeBoMama said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Yes I think it is great but it is something that I would not do for my daughter. I think with the expertise that many teachers have and because of social limitations at home, public school is better for my child. She attends an A rated excellent public school in Mississippi and I wouldnt trade it for the world. Plus I love working outside of the home(I'm a teacher) and look forward to seeing her in the afternoons.
> 
> This is just my opinion, and feelings:)
> 
> Hi mrskcbrown,
> 
> I know that homeschooling isn't for everyone, and I'm not trying to change your point of view. But forgive me if I take just a minute to rebut this:
> 
> ".because of social limitations at home"
> 
> That is a total misconception. My kids have never stepped foot in a public school, but they get plenty of "socialization" (knows as the "S" word in the homeschooling community). First of all, I'm the organizer of a fairly large homeschool support group. Our calendar is full of events that give our kids a great time of socializing. Businesses like skating rinks, bowling alleys, The Trampoline Place, etc. open up their doors to us and give us great discount pricing (because all the other kids are in school and they could use the business!).
> 
> Also, my kids are involved in many other community-based opportunities other than homechooling events:
> 
> My daughter was in ballet for years (before she traded in her ballerina shoes for cleats). She's taken music lessons, and is a pretty darn good softball player (2nd base). In fact, her team won the championship last year!
> https://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb215/momsteachingathome/montereytopancakes156-1.jpg :happydance:...sorry, proud mommy moment.
> 
> My oldest has been in karate, group guitar, basketball, and group chess lessons. And he volunteers his time to different causes.
> 
> I won't bore you with the list of social experiences for my youngest two. But I think you hear what I'm saying. My kids have tons of friends. When it comes time to invite friends to birthday parties, they have a hard time because they can't invite ALL their friends!
> 
> Thanks for giving me a minute to express my perspective.:flower:Click to expand...

I understand definitely what you are saying but I just prefer for my daughter to be able to learn and socialize with her peers on a daily basis, in a classroom outside of home, with someone qualified, other than me (hope i said that right):shrug:. I am not saying that your kids dont have friend, playdates, field trips and etc. Im very sure that they do. So I didnt mean anything against you, when I said "social limitations" and sorry I was not clear about it.

I agree with Somedaymama, that some public schools and some private schools do not prepare their students for the world. I can only speak for public schools because thats where I teach at. Often time the lack of preparation in public schools is because we do not get the backing of the parents. Also students need to be held responsible for their learning as well. Teachers can only do so much!! 

So all in all, like I said previously I think what you are doing is great and I commend you! I also commend teachers like me, who work in the classrooms daily, loving and guiding the children as if they were our own. I wouldnt trade my job for the world!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mommahawk

:hi: back Jenna! Actually, my youngest is quite under the weather and as she's prone to febrile seizures, these times are always a little nerve-racking for us! So far so good, though!!

@Aster


> well we all know what that means...:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

Thanks for the laugh, girl!!

@MrsBrown


> I have to be honest though, I get agitated that they require us to take all these classes and pass all of these state board exams just to teach!

Tell me about it! I started out in the Education department and it was just too much nonsense for me...I couldn't take it! So bless you for hanging in there!!!
And hey, we all have to make the best decision for our own families!! I bet you're an awesome teacher!

Re: Unschooling...love the idea, but waaayyy too much of a control freak for that!! :rofl:

@Guppy...absolutely praying for you and yours! I can only imagine how anxious you are! Be at peace, girl!

@taebomama



> Thanks for giving me a minute to express my perspective.

I've enjoyed reading your perspectives! Keep 'em coming!! :)

@somedaymama



> I don't know why the same stereotypes aren't put on private schools and public schools--I've known a few of each kind that were totally unsuccessful at preparing children for the future.

BINGO!!!

And @MrsBrown again



> Often time the lack of preparation in public schools is because we do not get the backing of the parents. Also students need to be held responsible for their learning as well. Teachers can only do so much!!

Absolutely!! My husband is a public school teacher and so we see both sides. Teachers are saints, IMHO! I don't know how you do it! And that's one more reason, in regards to socialization, that homeschooling is so important to us--I actually don't WANT my kids to have the kind of 'socialization' that goes on at the schools I'm familiar with!! Kinda :lol: Kinda :cry:


----------



## im_mi

Steph ill be praying for you! :hugs:

lots of :hugs: to you all xxxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy,

:hugs::hugs: My dear. I'm going to be praying for your scan. You deserve your baby and everything is normal and healthy! How are you other then this? I hope all is well with you guys up there in State College. I hope you are not getting the blizzard like we are having here in Indiana! Right on my birthday!!..Yea its today. Im staying home and rest and stay warm!


Mrskc- Very interesting that everybody experiencing nosebleeds!!! LOL! You too...Wow...I hope you are ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!
Im doing well besides that :D 
Its been flurrying here for the last few days, but i hear we are in for an inch or so of snow :wacko: But im sure its not comparable to what you guys are getting! Hope you stay warm and safe :friends:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks hun!
> Im doing well besides that :D
> Its been flurrying here for the last few days, but i hear we are in for an inch or so of snow :wacko: But im sure its not comparable to what you guys are getting! Hope you stay warm and safe :friends:

Hun, I'm glad you are doing good up there. Everything will be all right :hugs: like mrskc said. Put your trust in GOD. Like i have to about this month! You only getting a inch..That's better then what we are dealing with down here in Indiana. It's dumping 4 or so inches now! And the lake effect snow is more! We are suppose to deal with this the whole week until Sunday and then it stops. Anyways nice to hear from you again!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ohh nothing from the OB yet with my scan results..Still waiting!


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...maybe i should go look at weatherchannel... :shrug: cuz we get that lake effect snow all of the time too....ick. hope we arnt in for a storm :wacko:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and praying for you all daily :friends:
> 
> Today i had my "family history" appointment with the OB Nurse. Given the spotting i had the day before finding out i was preggo and with my recent MC, she decided to book me for an ultra-sound scan tomorrow at 2pm. So, it looks like we will be meeting this little one a week earlier :dance: She said we probably wont get the one next week though. Oh well. She said that it would be good peace of mind for the DH and I. She was very sweet and understanding. She also placed me on "Pelvic Rest". due to the spotting she doesn't want me to engage in any type of exercise or sex until we hear from the doc...Guess it's too late for the sex thing though :blush:
> 
> i come before you ladies to ask for prayer. though we are very excited, we are also very nervous about it. I've only had 2 scans in my life and both times were during the MC, so needless to say they were not happy events. Im nervous, but happy. I just want to hear a strong heartbeat and see a healthy baby. thanks girls :flower:

Guppy,

Prayers are being sent up with your name on them!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> hmm...maybe i should go look at weatherchannel... :shrug: cuz we get that lake effect snow all of the time too....ick. hope we arnt in for a storm :wacko:

What county is State College in? Maybe you guys wouldn't get the stuff we are getting now..:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Just for laughs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_pzd_w1sS4:haha:


----------



## somedaymama

Happy birthday Dipar!! :drunk:

try to stay warm! :cold:


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar! Happy happy bday! aren't you testing today too? or just waiting for scan results? either way - hope it's a gloriously happy year for you!
:flower::cake::ninja::football:


----------



## Guppy051708

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hmm...maybe i should go look at weatherchannel... :shrug: cuz we get that lake effect snow all of the time too....ick. hope we arnt in for a storm :wacko:
> 
> What county is State College in? Maybe you guys wouldn't get the stuff we are getting now..:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It's in Centre County but it sits VERY close to the Clearfield county boarder. 
I am originally from Clearfield and it is amazing how much more snow and ice Clearfield gets compared to State College. 
Especially near DuBois. I think it gets so bad there because the moutains are bigger and they are closer to the Lake Effect area than State College. :cold:


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly, your birthday is in a couple days, right? when is it again?


----------



## Willynilly

Hi someday! my bday is Fri!!! I am 30!!! and I'm getting my bfp on that day too!!! hahahaha :)
(thanx for askin!)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy birthday Dipar!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar! Happy happy bday! aren't you testing today too? or just waiting for scan results? either way - hope it's a gloriously happy year for you!
> :flower::cake::ninja::football:

Willy.

Thank you..I see you are into the smilies as well :happydance: I'm going to test on Friday the 8th. And the same with you! Let this be our month! :ninja:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Happy Birthday Dipar!!! 

Guppy-Praying for you hon!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Thanks for your birthday wishes..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::nope::nope::nope::nope: I just found out that my cousin passed last night!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LORD why now!! How come you didn't let her stay longer???????????????????????????????????? :nope::nope::cry::cry:


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar, I am SO sorry. :hugs: Praying for you and your family tonight. :cry:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Happy Birthday Dipar!!!
> 
> Guppy-Praying for you hon!

Thank you Rdy2, how are you? And what's new with you down in TX?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar, I am SO sorry. :hugs: Praying for you and your family tonight. :cry:

Thank you Someday

I'll make it though. I prayed and when you do..You get that peace that passes all understanding.


----------



## TaeBoMama

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Thanks for your birthday wishes..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::nope::nope::nope::nope: I just found out that my cousin passed last night!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LORD why now!! How come you didn't let her stay longer???????????????????????????????????? :nope::nope::cry::cry:

I'm so sorry for the loss of your cousin. Death is so hard on those left behind. I'm praying for you right now. :hug:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

TaeBoMama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your birthday wishes..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::nope::nope::nope::nope: I just found out that my cousin passed last night!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo LORD why now!! How come you didn't let her stay longer???????????????????????????????????? :nope::nope::cry::cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry for the loss of your cousin. Death is so hard on those left behind. I'm praying for you right now. :hug:Click to expand...

TaeBoMama

Thank you. And it really is..I can't take that to well..That is why i never go to any service or anything. I try to remember them when they are alive..Not in the caskit. And this was a surpise..When i heard my mom said "WHATTTT?? OMG..And then she got off and started to cry and then told me what happend..Then i losted it..We had 11 deaths in our family..Back to back..My other cousin passed not to long ago

I'm praying that something's good is going to come out of this..


Sorry for all of this ladies..Like you really wanted to hear this!!


----------



## Aster

Oh Dipar, I am so sorry for your loss.:cry::cry: Praying for you darling. :hugs:

Guppy - good luck sweetie, it will be fine. Bet you can't wait to see the guplet..... make sure you get pics! 

Rdy - how you doing honey? xxx

Dipar and willy... so close to testing now!!! You guys are sooooo restrained!! 

Great debate about homeschooling by the way, i had never thought about it but am now! (Immi - hows does the unschooling work in the UK for you??)

I went to an all girls private boarding school from age 7-18 shock::shock:) and I loved it! 
(Wont bore you to death with a sob story but my father was extremely abusive and violent towards me,my sister and my mum, my dad was in the forces so we got to go to the school on a forces bursary and my mum knew we were safe while she got rid of him) 
It broke my mums heart to drop us off there as she missed us so much (more so when I would skip off through the gates! :roll:) but I made amazing life friends and learned some fab life skills. I wouldn't do the same with my kids but this was just to highlight that every child is different and somethings are great for some and not suitable for others. Maybe as my mum missed out on the terrible teens :winkwink:, this is why we have such a good relationship.

Anyhoo.... I know that we all have different ideas about school but love is what counts... God's love and our love for each other and our family. (blood and in God) 
This was my daily bible verse today: 

'So we fix our eyes not on what is seen, but on what is unseen. For what is seen is temporary, but what is unseen is eternal.' 
2 Corinthians 4:18 

Love to you all xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Aster - I went to boarding school for my senior year of high school and I loved it! It wasn't all girls, but it was really fun! It must have been really hard for your mom to let you go.


----------



## Sayuri

Afternoon ladies from a snowed in UK!

Aster are you snowed in too?

@Dipar Im sorry to hear about you loss happy birthday!

@Guppy How was your scan! wow you get to see the little one!:happydance:

I am finding the discussion regarding homeschool really interesting, I never thought about home schooling but am strting to now. I have to say I would prefer sending them to school. We have Excellent schools where we live at 3 of them are in the top 10 where we live so we have been blessed.

I totally understand why people would homeschool though at least you are able to select the type of curriculum your child learns.

I had my first Dr appointment today it was very matter of fact baby hmmm and when he asked me and DH if we had questions I couldnt remember any!!! we both looked like deers caught in the headlights you would never thing we were adults SO EMBARRASING!


----------



## im_mi

Dipar i am so sorry for your loss :cry: be comforted in the fact that your cousin is with God now. Keep praying sweetheart, and I will pray for you and your family too :hugs:

Aster, it sounds like your mum did what she needed to do to keep you safe :hugs: what an amazing mother! Unschooling is legal in the UK, its the most popular form of homeschooling too. Apparently you have someone come out every month or so to check that your child is learning at an appropriate level (as with all homeschooled kids) but they dont have to do any standard tests or exams or anything i dont think. there are about 4 homeschooling families who live in my town, and 2 of those families are unschoolers so i am thinking of setting up some kind of group for us :)

Love to all xxxx


----------



## somedaymama

My husband is a special education attendant. He found out this morning that his student is going to be homeschooled for awhile becuase his stress levels are too high. (This part is actually good--my husband has been pushing for change since he started with the kid--the current school does not meet his special needs and the kid was WAY too stressed out.) 

The problem, of course, is that my husband needs his kid there to work. Fortunately, he has a contract with the district so he is still employed, but they will be moving him to a different school. This presents two issues. First, my husband was an 8 hour attendant while most attednants are only 6.5 hours per day. He worked with a second kid for one hour in the morning before school started, and if he gets moved to a different school he won't be able to do this anymore. He had another 1/2 hour a day of planning time to adapt the classes to this kids' needs. He will probably lose this 1.5 hours of pay per day with this change. This represents about $150 after taxes every two weeks - a lot of money for us. (but at least he still has a job) Second, he will be relocated to a different school for work. His current school is great because it is a charter school (great place to work!) and because it is really close to our house. Most other schools in the district are much farther away. Also, he literally does not know where he will work tomorrow. 

Sorry for the rambling...I'm thankful he is still employed, but worried about what will happen...I hate the unknown. If you think of it, please pray with me on this. Thanks. :)


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - I'm so sorry to hear this news. wow...thinking of you and your family today.

Aster - I'm sorry you had to grow up with a father like that. but so thankful your mom took care of you as best as she could. she sounds so loving and unselfish - as us moms should be...but not all are. 

as far as me - could you guys pray for my bfp. is that ok to pray for my bfp?! I mean it either is or it isn't...but still. I hope it is. Two days I ago I had a teeny bit of brown spotting which may be ib or could be af early. either way - today I had a teeny bit more and now I'm scared AF is a coming. plus, I haven't slept well for going on 10+ nights now...wake up all night feeling yucky stomach and just restless. worried I'm not pregnant and something is wrong with me. the lack of sleep stuff is really getting to me too...I feel so grumpy and lethargic all day


----------



## Sayuri

@willynilly I had a lot of brown spotting beforehand and I couldn't sleep so try not to worry as long as the AF doesnt raise her head you will be fine!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, I have definitely been praying for your BFP. I think we should pray specifically for what we want, but allow for God's will.

"What causes fights and quarrels among you? Don't they come from your desires that battle within you? You want something but don't get it. You kill and covet, but you cannot have what you want. You quarrel and fight. *You do not have, because you do not ask God.* When you ask, you do not receive, because you ask with wrong motives, that you may spend what you get on your pleasures...*Submit yourselves, then, to God*. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you."
James 4:1-3,7


----------



## TaeBoMama

im_mi said:


> there are about 4 homeschooling families who live in my town, and 2 of those families are unschoolers so i am thinking of setting up some kind of group for us :)
> 
> Love to all xxxx

Awesome im_im! Do it! I LOVE having a homeschool group!

We have some unschoolers in my group, so I have seen the results; it works!

I want to share a few homeschool videos (you don't have to watch if this subject is boring you to death :sleep:):

*I Will Survive-Homeschool Version*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIOogqa-5GA

*Thor Ramsey: Homeschool (comedy)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3kIz0hwLUY

*Tim Hawkins - A Homeschool Family*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VM6uqj0_jQc


----------



## TaeBoMama

somedaymama said:


> My husband is a special education attendant. He found out this morning that his student is going to be homeschooled for awhile becuase his stress levels are too high. (This part is actually good--my husband has been pushing for change since he started with the kid--the current school does not meet his special needs and the kid was WAY too stressed out.)
> 
> The problem, of course, is that my husband needs his kid there to work. Fortunately, he has a contract with the district so he is still employed, but they will be moving him to a different school. This presents two issues. First, my husband was an 8 hour attendant while most attednants are only 6.5 hours per day. He worked with a second kid for one hour in the morning before school started, and if he gets moved to a different school he won't be able to do this anymore. He had another 1/2 hour a day of planning time to adapt the classes to this kids' needs. He will probably lose this 1.5 hours of pay per day with this change. This represents about $150 after taxes every two weeks - a lot of money for us. (but at least he still has a job) Second, he will be relocated to a different school for work. His current school is great because it is a charter school (great place to work!) and because it is really close to our house. Most other schools in the district are much farther away. Also, he literally does not know where he will work tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling...I'm thankful he is still employed, but worried about what will happen...I hate the unknown. If you think of it, please pray with me on this. Thanks. :)

I'm praying for this situation!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks TaeBoMama!

He just emailed me and said the special ed teachers he works with are trying to get the district to allow him to stay there and work with another special ed kid who needs an aide but doesn't currently have one. This would be great because he wouldn't have to transfer schools.


----------



## TaeBoMama

somedaymama said:


> Thanks TaeBoMama!
> 
> He just emailed me and said the special ed teachers he works with are trying to get the district to allow him to stay there and work with another special ed kid who needs an aide but doesn't currently have one. This would be great because he wouldn't have to transfer schools.

That's great! God is in control. :thumbup:


----------



## mommahawk

@someday...that's great news about your husband's job...if the teachers are pulling for him hopefully he'll get to stay around...my husband is the special ed coordinator/high school teacher for our district so I'm familiar with some of the issues you're talking about!! It can be a very stressful/rewarding job!

@willy...FX'ed for your bfp...as long as AF doesn't show, you've still got hope!! Do you usually have spotting before AF...if so, is it usually brown? I thought brown was older blood, like IB?!?

As for me, I never spot beforehand...AF just comes full on in the morning...I think tomorrow might be the deciding day depending on my temps if I'm comparing my chart to last month...11dpo was when my temp fell, so we'll see! I really have no idea if i'm preggo or not, but MAN, my bbs are hurting...worse than usual!!

We're getting ready to have -5 to -20 degree windchills over the next couple of days and more snow!! That's pretty unheard of here in the southern plains! And I don't know if I can remember our having so much snow and it staying for so long!! It's been two weeks since the Christmas Eve blizzard and we still have a couple of feet of drifts in some areas...CRAZY!! Usually it's 50 degrees the next day and everything melts...If I wanted to be this cold, I'd live in Michigan!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks mommahawk! It is good that he has the teachers on his side--they don't want to lose him because he helps with their kids a lot. However, he still doesn't think that his staying there is very likely since it is up to the district and not anyone at the school. I'm hoping though! If he keeps working at the school, he'll be able to keep his second kid that he works with 1 hr./day. Your husband's job sounds interesting!

Lots of :dust: and fx'd for all of you waiting to test!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@WillyNilly: I hope that it is BFP. Brown spotting for me is usually not good, but for Sayuri and others it was good so there is still hope. As far as the negative, I hope it turns positive tomorroww. I will pray for your BFP.

As for me, I have not been sleeping well! Like last night I woke up at 2:30 and I have to get up at 5:30am. I fall asleep great but then when I wake up in the middle of the night I cant fall back off. So Im going to go to the DR because I feel anxious a lot as well. Hopefully they will prescribe me something but for the time being I will be taking some Nyquil, LOL. Im sick of being up late at nite!

I have been having extra creamy thick cm!! Anyone have that when getting a BFP? I think I may be about 6-7 dpo now. Funny this is my first time symptom spotting, LOL! 

@someday: I hope your appt with the RE is grand and informative. I absolutely love my RE!!

Babydust all!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

im_mi said:


> Dipar i am so sorry for your loss :cry: be comforted in the fact that your cousin is with God now. Keep praying sweetheart, and I will pray for you and your family too :hugs:
> 
> Aster, it sounds like your mum did what she needed to do to keep you safe :hugs: what an amazing mother! Unschooling is legal in the UK, its the most popular form of homeschooling too. Apparently you have someone come out every month or so to check that your child is learning at an appropriate level (as with all homeschooled kids) but they dont have to do any standard tests or exams or anything i dont think. there are about 4 homeschooling families who live in my town, and 2 of those families are unschoolers so i am thinking of setting up some kind of group for us :)
> 
> Love to all xxxx

Thank you im_mi

I know she's in Heaven so that's a good thing. So i'm trying to get over it! Thank you..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar - I'm so sorry to hear this news. wow...thinking of you and your family today.
> 
> Aster - I'm sorry you had to grow up with a father like that. but so thankful your mom took care of you as best as she could. she sounds so loving and unselfish - as us moms should be...but not all are.
> 
> as far as me - could you guys pray for my bfp. is that ok to pray for my bfp?! I mean it either is or it isn't...but still. I hope it is. Two days I ago I had a teeny bit of brown spotting which may be ib or could be af early. either way - today I had a teeny bit more and now I'm scared AF is a coming. plus, I haven't slept well for going on 10+ nights now...wake up all night feeling yucky stomach and just restless. worried I'm not pregnant and something is wrong with me. the lack of sleep stuff is really getting to me too...I feel so grumpy and lethargic all day

Willy,

I'm with you with the question, is it ok to pray for a bfp or not?..I'm not sure about the others..But i'll diffently pray for your bfp Willy! 2 more days is my testing day..I had on and off cramps..So i'm still praying for it! Call me doubtful. GOD is good anyhow!


----------



## somedaymama

Good and slightly-less-than-good news about my husband's job.

1. He will continue to work and be paid for 8.0 hours/day. Since this is what his contract says, the district will continue to honor it.

2. The special ed teachers are putting together a presentation to try to convince the district to let him work at the school at least half a day. The kids were really bummed when they found out, they wanted to know what they would do without him there to help them. :( This would also allow him to keep his 1 hr/day kid. 

3. If the above does not work, he will be a substitute until they find a permanant position for him. This means that he will go to a different school every day pretty much. The issue with this is that he is an 8 hr/day aide, and he is the only aide in the district who is 8 hours instead of 6.5. This will likely confuse teachers and mean that he has nothing to do for 1.5 hours per day when he is subbing.

Tomorrow he was supposed to go to one of the high schools in town that is considered very unsafe. :( Because there was not time to find a sub for his 1 hr/day kid, he is staying at his school for tomorrow. He already has Friday off because of our RE appointment.

Thanks for praying. Please continue--pray that they can find a way for him to stay at his current school, if it is God's will. Again, sorry for the rambling!!


----------



## mommahawk

@someday...thanks for the update...I'm praying for you guys tonight!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies!
I just wanted to thank you for your prayers! :hugs:
Everything went well today! :thumbup:
Baby is looking good, HB was 139 bpm the tech said that was normal. And the baby measured at exactly 7 weeks (which is right on according to my Ov. date). I am SO INCREDIBLY BLESSED TO HAVE A HEALTHY BEAN!!! :cloud9:

I was a bit disappointed with the scan though :( They didn't have the screen facing me, and so she only gave me a 2 second glimpse of the bean :( She also didn't have the sound turned on so i didn't get to hear the heartbeat and she didn't print off pictures :(
So that was a bit sad. I feel like i was robbed of that "wow this is real" moment in pregnancy. Dont get me wrong i am VERY grateful the baby is healthy, just a little disapointed. I am praying that when i meet with my OB next week she will want to run a scan just so she knows whats going on (but doubt thats likely). Anyways, my DH and i just wanted to thank you all for your prayers! Being preggo is def. the most faith i've ever had to put in our Lord!


----------



## J_K_L

Guppy: I'm thrilled to hear everything went well. While I share in the dissapointment if no photo and no sound (especially because you could have posted the picture), you got the info you needed. You have a healthy little baby griwing inside you. This one was meant to be!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun!
We are VERY thrilled!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## J_K_L

WillyNilly: Dont forget I started spotting a day before I expected my period and it lasted a couple days before it disapeared. So don't give up, stay positive, and pray for that BFP! God already knows the desires of your heart, but it sure makes you feel better if you ask for it. I'll pray too!


----------



## Guppy051708

WillyNilly, i had spotting the night before my BFP, I really thought i was out! guess i was wrong! :dust:


----------



## somedaymama

hey Guppy, I'm glad to see everything looked good on your scan! Sorry you didn't get to see the baby much. Don't ever be afraid to say what you want to your doctor, it is the ONLY way you will get what you want/need. No one is going to stand up for your rights but you. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, next time i will def. be more vocal. It just went by so quick (less than 5 minutes), so i didn't realize she was done already. Oh well, i will def. work on confrontation :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Oh, I sympathize. I tell you that you should stand up for yourself, but when I had a bad doctor experience after my m/c I just sat there and didn't say a word. I don't practice what I preach very well. :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

the lady was very cold.
When i walked into the room, the very first thing she said to me was "Why are _you_ here so early?!?!" She said it so rudly. then i was in the middle of telling her i was there because the nurse wanted me to get a scan due to my recent MC (and i had spotting earlier this pregnancy) and she interupts with "oh, so you have to start over from scratch?!" 
I was a little intimidated by her. She wasn't very nice at all. I think if there was someone there with a little more sensitivity or a little "warmer" it would have been easier for me to ask.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Guppy051708 said:


> the lady was very cold.
> When i walked into the room, the very first thing she said to me was "Why are _you_ here so early?!?!" She said it so rudly. then i was in the middle of telling her i was there because the nurse wanted me to get a scan due to my recent MC (and i had spotting earlier this pregnancy) and she interupts with "oh, so you have to start over from scratch?!"
> I was a little intimidated by her. She wasn't very nice at all. I think if there was someone there with a little more sensitivity or a little "warmer" it would have been easier for me to ask.

Guppy,

I'm sooo glad :hugs::hugs::hugs: to hear that everything went well with your scann..But yeah she should of at least let you have photos and hear the HB. I thought they normally have the volume on so can hear it. And that respond she gave you was un call for. She should of been more soft about it!!


----------



## Willynilly

Guppy - how RUDE! i would've thrown a fit. well, I wouldn't have really - would have just cried and complained the whole way home to dh. :) sorry about that but glad to hear everything is amazingly on schedule.

Someday - will be praying for your dh and his job position. 

quick thoughts ladies. and btw - thank you for all of your support, prayers, and advice...if I don't have a temp drop tomorrow morning (14 dpo) I'm thinking of doing my first hpt of this month. should I hold out one more day? my lp is 15-16 days. thoughts on this?thanks! and yes, I am proud of myself for holding out so long. well, thanking God for the strength really. I told myself I wanted to see AF this month if I wasn't preggers - rather than see another BFN.


----------



## Guppy051708

I say test tomorrow with FMU! :dance:
Even if your LP is 15-16 days long it really wouldn't make a difference. Once the bean implants you start producing hCG. :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## somedaymama

willynilly, I was just thinking I hadn't seen you for awhile today! :wave: (such a stalker I am...haha. I had today off work so I'm home doing nothing but housework.)

I cast my vote for waiting to test. If it's positive, it will still be positive on Friday (what a birthday present!). If it's negative, it could a false negative and could be positive the next day. Of course, I'm a hypocrite so if it were me I'd probably test. :haha:


----------



## somedaymama

since we were talking about my being a vegetarian the other day, here's a little humor: :)

My sister sent this to me. The "he" is my 3 year old nephew.

"He could never be a vegetarian. I was handing him a swedish fish (candy), and I was pretending the fish was talking, the fish was saying-"Wah, dont eat me!"' He grabbed the fish from me and bit his head off and said "_Now you cant cry_!"

:haha:


----------



## Willynilly

I know - I miss you Someday. I can't be a stalker b/c now back at work and crazy! but so awesome - my dh and I are producing a musical -we began a theatre company together this year and we've been launching this puppy for the past year...it's been the most thrilling couple of months of my life. to see how God has brought me full circle in my career to now this is just so inspiring - I love using my gifts and making a living whilst doing so! (I also love to use the word whilst :) )

anyhoo - I am just on here real quick now and then for the next few weeks. hopefully, you all won't forget me. wink. 

ok - tomorrow remains to be seen. I got one vote for yes and one for no. I guess I will see how the cookie crumbles in the am! hmmmmmm.


----------



## somedaymama

just make sure you get on here to tell us how your test turns out!!! or I will drive to New York to find out! :winkwink:

the musical sounds really neat!


----------



## im_mi

thats great news about the scan, steph!

so willy... did you test?


----------



## Aster

Wow! Such a lot in 24 hours!! 

Sadly Immi I am at work and not snowed in (with hubby as the boss, he can be a bit of a slave driver! :rofl:) So i didn't have anytime off for snow! :cry: 
We have a 4WD truck (handy to deliver beer or cope with the snow!) so that has been fine in the snow. 

Willy - I am soooooo excited!! I just know that this is going to be it.... I can't wait. I have prayed for you the last few nights, do let us know. xxxx
That musical sounds like so muich fun, well done you. xx

Guppy - Sweetie, congrats to you for having a lovely healthy baby bean! not so good on you not standing up for yourself.... do you want me to come over there and sort her out... :gun::gun::trouble::trouble: As an ex nurse (ok so I was a kids nurse but still!) we have to take oaths and stuff about compassion, sensitivity etc! She treated you in a horrible manner and i would have complained about her. I have been spoken to a couple of times rudely by someone and have confronted them with the truth. Sometimes you have to just say it like it is to make them realise how their actions are making you feel. I had some tests done a while ago (on my kidneys) and was really scared. The nurse was reeeeallly horrible and rough with me and I just turned to her and said. ' Please be careful with me, I am really scared. I know that you do alot of these procedures everyday but I don't and I am really struggling when I don't know what the matter is and am terrified of the outcome of this scan.' 
It worked a treat, she looked horrified and explained wheat she was doing at every stage. Sometimes nurses forget with all the stress of their days and need to be kept in check to remember thier caring bedside manner. We are all human and have bad days (I had some awful days in special care baby unit)but you must not take that out on your patients or their relatives. 
OK, lecture over. :hugs::hugs: But make sure you ask at your next appt for a scan, if you dont ask you dont get and relay to the Doc that you haven't even heard the babies heartbeat. Sadly I worked in fetal medicine so I mostly dealt with the bad news and problems but there is no professional satisfaction greater than seeing the joy on a new mothers face when they hear a heatbeat, so just ask the doc! lol xxxxxx

Gosh that was long, sorry! :blush:

Someday - :rofl: at your nephew - kids say the funniest things eh?!

hows everyone else doing? I have waffled on enough so going to dash and actually do some work!! :haha::-({|=

xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Goodmorning all! Today all the schools in my area are closed except the city schools and of course that is where I work, LOL. Hope is all going well for you ladies! 

WillyNilly: I hope you get that long awaited BFP!!!!

Another small nosebleed for me this morning. I dont know if it means anything and my bb's started hurting last week, when they usually only hurt a few days prior to AF, which is due next week. Oh well, my hopes are up but Im not worried about symptom spotting. I just cant get caught up in it this month.


----------



## Willynilly

:bfn::cry::dohh::coffee:

got a bfn this am at 14 dpo. I broke down and tested b/c my temp didn't drop this am...and I thought it would be better to have the result today so I could get any possible tears out (instead of on my bday). but I really thought I was...all the symptoms - and I just felt like I was. I kept waiting for that second line - b/c I KNEW it would be there. that's the worst. dh is shocked too. he wants me to go to an re b/c of all my symptoms and then nothing happened. now I am worried that something is wrong with me. can't go to re anytime soon as I'm out of state. and I'm really just not in the mood for it either.

sorry but I may stay away from bnb for a few days b/c I just don't know what positive things I could offer to you all. thanks for your support - but I am ripped apart today.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Willynilly said:


> :bfn::cry::dohh::coffee:
> 
> got a bfn this am at 14 dpo. I broke down and tested b/c my temp didn't drop this am...and I thought it would be better to have the result today so I could get any possible tears out (instead of on my bday). but I really thought I was...all the symptoms - and I just felt like I was. I kept waiting for that second line - b/c I KNEW it would be there. that's the worst. dh is shocked too. he wants me to go to an re b/c of all my symptoms and then nothing happened. now I am worried that something is wrong with me. can't go to re anytime soon as I'm out of state. and I'm really just not in the mood for it either.
> 
> sorry but I may stay away from bnb for a few days b/c I just don't know what positive things I could offer to you all. thanks for your support - but I am ripped apart today.

Awwhhh:cry: sorry to hear this. I definitely understand your need to stay away from BNB to regain yourself. I too did that last month. Seeing a RE is a great idea because they will be able to test you and DH and get to the bottom of the real issue. I know going right now isnt what you are up for but I would at least call and get the appointment because sometimes they have long waiting periods and are booked. Im praying for you, take some time, heal, enjoy your birthday, and have fun.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry Willnilly. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aster

Awww Willy I am so sorry. :cry: :cry: 
Sending you huge hugs and love, darling. :hugs: Take some time off BnB and make sure you get a large bottle of champagne and celebrate your birthday tomorrow. xxxx 
Take care of yourself and make sure hubby does too. Praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Sayuri

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Oh Willynilly

I am soooooo sorry so so sorry I thought this was the time for you, I understand that you will take some time out I am gonna say a special prayer for you:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pigginteacher

Hi Ladies,
So happy to have found this forum, it's good for women to support each other through prayer. Willy nilly sorry to hear bout your BFN, I know what thats like and completely understand why u need some time out. Will remember u in my prayers.
Well ladies please think of me in your prayers next thursday as i am due an early scan to check that pregnancy is not ectopic. I really believe this baby is a miracle so trying to stay strong and trust God but sometimes it's hard so it would be good to know that i have support from others through this.
Thanks again
Hope all goes well for the rest of you 
Many Blessings x


----------



## somedaymama

welcome, pigginteacher! Congrats on your recent BFP! Do they have reason to think your pregnancy is ectopic? I'll be praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

pigginteacher said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So happy to have found this forum, it's good for women to support each other through prayer. Willy nilly sorry to hear bout your BFN, I know what thats like and completely understand why u need some time out. Will remember u in my prayers.
> Well ladies please think of me in your prayers next thursday as i am due an early scan to check that pregnancy is not ectopic. I really believe this baby is a miracle so trying to stay strong and trust God but sometimes it's hard so it would be good to know that i have support from others through this.
> Thanks again
> Hope all goes well for the rest of you
> Many Blessings x

Welcome and we are happy to have you! I will pray that you are not having an ectopic pregnancy but a full term baby! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Sayuri

Welcome pigginteacher! I will pray that your pregnancy is happy and healthy xx is this your first?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi ladies, just have time to post really quick. I have a prayer request. My FIL's psa levels with his prostate cancer has tripled since his biopsy just 8 weeks ago. They are thinking that the biopsy disturbed the cancer cells and now they have spread. He is at MD Anderson in Houston right now and they are re-running the tests and the scans. Please be praying for him! We are all pretty worried and stressing more than we should. Thanks in advance! Love y'all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hi ladies, just have time to post really quick. I have a prayer request. My FIL's psa levels with his prostate cancer has tripled since his biopsy just 8 weeks ago. They are thinking that the biopsy disturbed the cancer cells and now they have spread. He is at MD Anderson in Houston right now and they are re-running the tests and the scans. Please be praying for him! We are all pretty worried and stressing more than we should. Thanks in advance! Love y'all!

Yes I am praying for your father in law. I hope that all is well but we know that God is a healer!!! Im praying that God does what He does best and thats bless. Im praying!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

praying for your FIL, Rdy2. hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Willynilly said:


> :bfn::cry::dohh::coffee:
> 
> got a bfn this am at 14 dpo. I broke down and tested b/c my temp didn't drop this am...and I thought it would be better to have the result today so I could get any possible tears out (instead of on my bday). but I really thought I was...all the symptoms - and I just felt like I was. I kept waiting for that second line - b/c I KNEW it would be there. that's the worst. dh is shocked too. he wants me to go to an re b/c of all my symptoms and then nothing happened. now I am worried that something is wrong with me. can't go to re anytime soon as I'm out of state. and I'm really just not in the mood for it either.
> 
> sorry but I may stay away from bnb for a few days b/c I just don't know what positive things I could offer to you all. thanks for your support - but I am ripped apart today.

I understand dear. BUT it could just be too early! I didn't get even a super duper light, faint positive until 12 DPO and i only have a 10-11 day luteal phase. This isn't over until the :witch: shows her ugly face. Treat yourself like you are pregnant because you still could be, especially if your temp is still high!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsEngland

Hi ladies, just a real quick prayer request, i have my scan for PCO tomorrow and i'm super nervous so if you get chance send one up for me!

Thanks x


----------



## somedaymama

I just found out my initial visit with my RE is $300. ouch. I knew it would be a lot, but I was really hoping my insurance would cover some...they don't. :nope: At least my DH's copay is only $20! His insurance is MUCH better than mine.


----------



## Guppy051708

Can you get added to your DH's insurance instead?


----------



## somedaymama

I'm going to have to check into it. My husband's insurance is really cheap for him (like $8/month) but to have me on it would be like $400/month. My current insurance is only about $50/month (student insurance through my school). It will probably be cheaper in the long run to just pay out of pocket for the tests than for me to switch insurances. We aren't planning to do anything major like IVF at this point in our lives anyway, so I can't imagine that the costs at the RE would add up to more than what we would have paid for a few months on his insurance.

It was just a bit of sticker shock to hear how much I have to pay for my initial consultation!


----------



## J_K_L

After taking my test that came up with an EXTREMELY faint line last Saturday on Sunday morning I took another test with FMU and NOTHING. That's when I finally when out and got the Pregnant/ Not Pregnant Digital. Got the pregnant result in the late morning. And by the last day I was 16DPO.

What test are you using? 




Willynilly said:


> :bfn::cry::dohh::coffee:
> 
> got a bfn this am at 14 dpo. I broke down and tested b/c my temp didn't drop this am...and I thought it would be better to have the result today so I could get any possible tears out (instead of on my bday). but I really thought I was...all the symptoms - and I just felt like I was. I kept waiting for that second line - b/c I KNEW it would be there. that's the worst. dh is shocked too. he wants me to go to an re b/c of all my symptoms and then nothing happened. now I am worried that something is wrong with me. can't go to re anytime soon as I'm out of state. and I'm really just not in the mood for it either.
> 
> sorry but I may stay away from bnb for a few days b/c I just don't know what positive things I could offer to you all. thanks for your support - but I am ripped apart today.


----------



## J_K_L

:yellow: GOOD LUCK!!!! :yellow:



mrskcbrown said:


> Goodmorning all! Today all the schools in my area are closed except the city schools and of course that is where I work, LOL. Hope is all going well for you ladies!
> 
> WillyNilly: I hope you get that long awaited BFP!!!!
> 
> Another small nosebleed for me this morning. I dont know if it means anything and my bb's started hurting last week, when they usually only hurt a few days prior to AF, which is due next week. Oh well, my hopes are up but Im not worried about symptom spotting. I just cant get caught up in it this month.


----------



## J_K_L

Saying a prayer now! 
[-o<



Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hi ladies, just have time to post really quick. I have a prayer request. My FIL's psa levels with his prostate cancer has tripled since his biopsy just 8 weeks ago. They are thinking that the biopsy disturbed the cancer cells and now they have spread. He is at MD Anderson in Houston right now and they are re-running the tests and the scans. Please be praying for him! We are all pretty worried and stressing more than we should. Thanks in advance! Love y'all!


----------



## J_K_L

It will be worth every penny!!! 



somedaymama said:


> I'm going to have to check into it. My husband's insurance is really cheap for him (like $8/month) but to have me on it would be like $400/month. My current insurance is only about $50/month (student insurance through my school). It will probably be cheaper in the long run to just pay out of pocket for the tests than for me to switch insurances. We aren't planning to do anything major like IVF at this point in our lives anyway, so I can't imagine that the costs at the RE would add up to more than what we would have paid for a few months on his insurance.
> 
> It was just a bit of sticker shock to hear how much I have to pay for my initial consultation!


----------



## Willynilly

thx girls. JKL - I am using "answer" hpt. good point to test again in another couple days if I don't get af but now I am cramping and gassy AND more brown spotting so I feel like she is just around the corner.

just trying to have faith that God has a plan for us...going into 9th cycle and feeling like we've done it all right and nothing...what could be wrong? ahhh.

someday - sorry about cost of your first re visit. that seems so high - but I'm sure it's on par with the rest of them. maybe you could shop around a little more or is this your standard deductible for any re?


----------



## Guppy051708

sometimes hospitals will cut you a break with some sort of pregnancy/post partum package if they know your insurance wont cover everything, so even though this is slightly different, maybe if you told them your situation they would cut you a break (I've had that work for me when i didn't have insurance and went to my family doctor, in a large hospital).


----------



## somedaymama

I'm going to talk to them at the appt tomorrow. My campus doctor thought that at least inital testing should be covered by my insurance because ovulatory disfunction is a medical problem even if I am not TTC.

There are no breaks, since my insurance doesn't cover it I have to pay up front at the visit. I think it's a little different from some other doctors because it is "optional" treatment. 

It will be worth it though!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good luck at your appt tomorrow Someday.

WillyNilly: Keep praying!


----------



## Willynilly

Dipar - hahah


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willynilly said:


> Dipar - hahah

Willy,

:haha: I'm glad to see(well read) you laughing..How are you? I hope all is well. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

what did I miss? ... did it get deleted along with the spammer posts?


----------



## somedaymama

in case you don't check your journal....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILLYNILLY!!

have a very happy happy happy day! :dance:


----------



## Aster

Glad I'm not the only one confused!


----------



## Aster

Happy Birthday Willy Sweetie...hope you have a lovely day.
:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

:happydance::juggle::fool:\\:D/\\:D/:headspin:


----------



## im_mi

happy birthday willy!! :hugs: im still feeling hopeful for your bfp :hugs:

spammer posts? what did i miss?


----------



## Willynilly

Thanks, girls! Feeling a bit better today - u all make me so teary happy sometimes! :)
Snow day today so no rehearsal - just lounge around all day and then out to a nice dinner tonight with dh...so looking forward to it. 

we had a great cry/talk last night where we both admitted that we feel like God doesn't care about us sometimes - well, we technically KNOW he loves us so much but sometimes we wonder where he is. And now feeling like we can't start that family that we want so badly - it's just funny b/c I want to "love on" a family of four or five children so badly - why are you holding back with us God? what do we still need to learn? why is this so difficult when others (a lot who shouldn't) have plenty without trying. I think it was good that dh admitted he is disappointed it hasn't happened yet. so we prayed together for the first time in a long while...there have been several things drawing us apart in the last six months - ttc is not really helping. anyway, I really feel like today is a new day and change is happening for us. I want to love and praise God "even if not." and that's my challenge right now.

ok, I'm thirty!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh! thank you thank you for your well wishes. praying for you girls too. much love!


----------



## mommahawk

Happy Birthday WILLY!!!!!!!!

We'll be the same age for about 6 weeks!!! :)

Yes, that's the hard part--praising and thanking Him even when things don't go our way!! Life itself is often a lesson in that, huh? But, I guess what kind of "faith" would we have if we were only thankful when life was easy? This is a good reminder for me today. So, thanks! :)


----------



## Willynilly

thx mommahawk - you're right - good to remember that we praise God even when things aren't looking up.

Someday, Immi, Guppy, Mrskc - I think you were my bfp holdouts but it's sort of official today - big temp drop and much more spotting - I expect the full af later today or in the morning. my usual 16 day lp. ah well - at least I have a loooong healthy lp. pma pma pma.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy Bday Willy Nilly!!!! It only goes faster from this point, LOL. Trust me, Im 35.

Sorry there is no BFP but at least you and Dh have prayed together and talked about the emotions you all are having. It is coming soon, try to keep the faith. I know how hard that is. 

Happy bday again!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Dipar: Have you tested???? GL!


----------



## TaeBoMama

https://www.getsmileyface.com/new/happy_birthday/4.gifwillynilly!

What a cool day to have a birthday: Elvis' birthday! LOL.

Your day will come, the numbers are on your side. I think it takes a lot of us by surprise when it doesn't happen right away. But it *will *happen.

Have a great dinner out with hubby!


----------



## im_mi

Im sorry it looks like she's on her way, willy :hugs: I'm so glad you and your DH talked about everything and prayed together. this experience WILL make you stronger, it sounds like neither of you are willing to let the stress of TTC come between you both or between you and God. With a new cycle comes new hope :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willy,

Happy Birthday to you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance: I'm with you. I'm learning to worship and praise and thank GOD with everything and things that he doesn't give me at the point when i'm expecting!! He's like where is your faith(asking me) so i'm going though a TEST with him. And now i'm determind to pass it!

Your day is coming. When you see your bfp. On GOD's time. I use to get upset when i saw AF. Now when she comes, it's like he coming to clean house! That is what the broom for, to clean house. She comes like>> :witch: to clean the house and then after she turns to>> :dust: for the next chance of bfp.


Mrskc- NO i haven't test because of the weather..The snow..And i didn't get a chance to buy my hpt yet. So hopefully i'll get it either on Sunday or Monday. I want to make sure AF is gone for good and not just late like the last time. Yes today she is due! So i'm going to hold out!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Sorry I'm late. . .Happy birthday Willy!! j

I will post more later girls.. but just wanted to let you know that my FIL's tests came back good. The cancer has not spread (praise God!) but since his levels are increasing so quickly, they want to start him on treatment very soon. Be back after dinner w/ my hubby!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@rdy2bamom: Im glad your FIL is doing well! God is good. I see your ticker, have you tested?


----------



## somedaymama

sooo...my RE appt was today! :yipee:

first things first: I ended up only having to pay $155; the visit wasn't as expensive as they told me. that was good news.

I actually liked the doctor, I was afraid he would be intimidating and wouldn't listen. He answered all of our questions really well. Here are the options he gave us:

DH is going to have a semen analysis done first of all. This way, if he does have any issues, he will get those fixed _before_ I start any fertility medicine so we are both "ready to go" at the same time. DH was very happy to here that he can produce his "sample" at home and take it over to their office...although the doctor did tell him they have 3-D entertainment in their special rooms. :blush: I told DH he should have asked if he got 3-D glasses to wear. :haha:

They offered to test my tubes to check for any blockages. They inject a dye in and look at my tubes. He said this test is uncomfortable but simple. I decided to hold off on this because it appears my tubes are open since I did get pregnant earlier this year. If I don't get a BFP after 3 months on fertility meds, they will do this test before continuing with the meds.

As I suspected they would, they brought up PCOS. Pretty much the only symptom I have of PCOS is irregular periods/ovulation. I don't have excess hair growth, acne, and I'm not overweight. They are doing a PCOS test anyway that checks lots of different hormone levels, adrenal glands, and other stuff I can't remember. A lady I know who has gone through a few years of fertility treatments said I should expect them to take about 1/3 of my blood volume for the tests they will do. I'm not sure if she was exaggerating. I'm also having them test me for Celiac's Disease and thyroid problems.

so, fertility medication:

They gave me two options to start with. First, Clomid, as I expected. This medicine induces ovulation, but he did say it can be harder to predict ovulation because Clomid can give false positives or false negatives on OPKs. That's okay. It just means lots of BD'ing. :) He said that this is the cheaper, more hands off approach. It also might take a little longer than the next option. 

The next option was injectible fertility medicine. With this, they would teach me how to give myself a shot so that I could perfectly time when I want to ovulate. They do ultrasounds, I forget how often, and I inject the medicine depending on when I want to ovulate. So if I want to BD on Tuseday night at 10:00, I time my injection accordingly. He called this the more "scientific" option. 

Of course we'll wait to see how the test results come back, but most likely I am going to go with the Clomid for a few reasons. Since my insurance isn't covering any of this, cheaper is better. We are young and really do have plenty of time. Even though we want a baby NOW, at 21 and 23 I don't think we need to jump hard-core into fertility treatments. Also, the scientific way isn't how I want to have a baby. I really want to be as natural as possible. I was hoping to avoid medication if possible, but it looks like it will be the best way to induce ovulation.

Oh, one more thing I forgot to mention. The doctor was talking about infertility rates and how often it takes couples to get pregnant. He said that most couples take 1 year to get pregnant, and really I haven't been actually trying for a year. DH said I looked like I was going to punch him at this point. :blush: Finally he explained that I haven't had a year's worth of eggs to work with - most people have 12 months, 12 eggs, but I've had 15 months and maybe 3 or 4 eggs. (I had just finished telling him how I never got a positive on OPKs.) 

He did tell me that if I take Clomid not to bother with BBT. He said they're useless. I don't know if the Clomid interferes with temps, or if he thinks they are useless because they don't show ovulation until afterwards, or if it is just because he is a doctor and temp charting isn't scientific enough for him. :growlmad: In any case, I'm planning to keep up with it. It's worth it to me to know what is going on with my cycle. Especially since OPKs can give false readings with Clomid, I'll want to know for sure when I ovulated.

I am finally feeling like I might get a baby soon! :dance:

Sorry for the crazy long message. :blush:

Thanks for the support and prayers girls. You're the best. :hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

Hi Somedaymama!

Happy to hear your appointment went well. I know you'll get your BFP!

Gotta run!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Okay. . back from dinner. . .soooo yummy!! Anyway. . how is everyone doing?? I am pretty good. I'm more than glad that it is the weekend. Work has been awful this week and I am ready for a couple of days off. :happydance: Thanks so much ladies for the prayers for my FIL, he is relieved that things are "okay" other than having cancer. :nope: But so far it is treatable without surgery which is good. I firmly believe that surgery should be the very last option when it comes to cancer. 

Well. . . as you can see. . . AF still hasn't showed up. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, but it is really hard. I was gonna wait until the 11th to test, but I just can't!!! So. . . I will be testing in the morning if AF doesn't show up before then :wacko: Pray for me ladies!! 

Someday-It sounds like your appt went very well!! I am so happy that you feel like you are making some progress now. :hugs:

Dipar-How are you hon?? Enjoying the cold weather?? :winkwink: I hope you get a chance to test soon! Things are good here for me. It's really cold here too, at least for this area. It is suppose to get down to 10 degrees tonight!! Brrrrrrrrr. 

Willy- Sorry to hear about the BFN dear. :hugs: But you're not out until AF show's up!! Glad to hear that you and DH had such a good chat, I am sure it was well needed. 

Well. . I hope everyone is doing well. I will be sure to let you know about my hpt tomorrow. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Okay. . back from dinner. . .soooo yummy!! Anyway. . how is everyone doing?? I am pretty good. I'm more than glad that it is the weekend. Work has been awful this week and I am ready for a couple of days off. :happydance: Thanks so much ladies for the prayers for my FIL, he is relieved that things are "okay" other than having cancer. :nope: But so far it is treatable without surgery which is good. I firmly believe that surgery should be the very last option when it comes to cancer.
> 
> Well. . . as you can see. . . AF still hasn't showed up. I am trying really hard not to get my hopes up, but it is really hard. I was gonna wait until the 11th to test, but I just can't!!! So. . . I will be testing in the morning if AF doesn't show up before then :wacko: Pray for me ladies!!
> 
> Someday-It sounds like your appt went very well!! I am so happy that you feel like you are making some progress now. :hugs:
> 
> Dipar-How are you hon?? Enjoying the cold weather?? :winkwink: I hope you get a chance to test soon! Things are good here for me. It's really cold here too, at least for this area. It is suppose to get down to 10 degrees tonight!! Brrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Willy- Sorry to hear about the BFN dear. :hugs: But you're not out until AF show's up!! Glad to hear that you and DH had such a good chat, I am sure it was well needed.
> 
> Well. . I hope everyone is doing well. I will be sure to let you know about my hpt tomorrow. :hugs::hugs:

Rdy2,

I'm glad to see you back on :flower::hugs: I'm doing way much better now. And going out of town yesterday morning help a lot. We went to Olive Garden for dinner(which was nice) and then we went to a pet store to see puppies. I love puppies. I want one, but my goodness they are so much:nope: money :wacko: $1600.00 for a pup!!

So far no sign of AF. So i'm going to test on Sunday if she stays away! And also the weather been crazy. I can't stand winter. All of this snow and -12 weather and wind chill is to much!!!:cold: :cold: :cold: :wacko::wacko: But it to shall pass! I know that cold air from Canada is coming all the way down there in the south! Ga, Fl and some other states are getting the hit!

I'm glad your FIL is getting better to. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: GOD is good Rdy!


----------



## somedaymama

I'm glad to hear AF is staying away for you ladies! I hope you get your :bfp: very soon!

Rdy2, thanks for sharing the good news about your FIL. I'll be praying that the cancer treatments work quickly. 

My chest is really sore. I'm only 9 dpo so I don't think it can't be a sign (especially since my BD was very poorly planned this month), but it's still unusual. My DH said it's because my bra was on too tight. :)


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> I'm glad to hear AF is staying away for you ladies! I hope you get your :bfp: very soon!
> 
> Rdy2, thanks for sharing the good news about your FIL. I'll be praying that the cancer treatments work quickly.
> 
> My chest is really sore. I'm only 9 dpo so I don't think it can't be a sign (especially since my BD was very poorly planned this month), but it's still unusual. My DH said it's because my bra was on too tight. :)

:hugs: We wouldn't know until you take that hpt ha Someday? We got to be positive and also "realistic"! I don't like to make people get their hopes up for nothing. But i'm still having faith for you bfp someday! :hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Willynilly said:


> but I have a very sensitive tummy...Panera makes me run to the bathroom as does a list of about 15 other chains.
> 
> anyway, I've had ATROCIOUS yeast infections for my whole life. always told by mult gynos that it is b/c I'm a dancer and wear tights a lot. yada yada. but then for three months this summer it was so horrible that over the counter didn't help. so gyno did tests and they come back with that. I took antibiotics (hate all drugs - yet I take them more than anyone it seems) and it cleared up. hasn't returned yet. thank Jesus. I just pray it stays clear. But in the meantime, I try not to eat much yeast or sugar since that propagates yeast overgrowth.

Hi Willy,

I know this is a little late to the game, but I've been thinking about it for a while and decided to mention it...

Have you been tested for gluten-intolerance? We are all gluten-intolerant here (we found out after my son was diagnosed with Celiac Disease), and anything bread, pasta, etc...made us sick...just a thought...

As far as the yeast infections go, that used to be me!!! And one time my sister and I were on vacation together and she started her period unexpectedly, so I offered her my supplies and she said she couldn't use them because she's allergic. I thought, 'wha?!?'
Anyway, so we got to talking and I figured out after trial and error that I was allergic to the pantiliners I was using!!! I thought I was just really sensitive and everytime my dh and I :sex: I'd get a yeast infection. No, it was because I would put a pantiliner on after every time!! Anyway, once I stopped using certain brands (Always, Equate), I was fine. In fact, I haven't gotten another one in a year and a half!!! Kotex works for both my sister and I...anyway, an easy try that I thought I might put out there...

Anyway, have you tested again, or has AF showed up?

@Someday...thanks for giving us the details of your visit! When you mentioned you were being tested for Celiac, it got me thinking about Willy again. I'm a big advocate of getting tested for Celiac if you're having trouble getting pregnant, because researchers estimate that 97% of people in the US who have Celiac/gluten-intolerance haven't been diagnosed yet, and Celiac can definitely cause infertility if one is not following a GF diet. Here's a quote I found from an RN:
"In Italy, any woman who has no reason not to get pregnant and can't is screened for Celiac Disease and it's being found that infertility and/or women who can't maintain their pregnancies have Celiac Disease at LEAST 5 to 10 times higher than the rest of the population." Italy is really ahead of the game as far as Celiac screening is concerned, but it's something I encourage people to think about and talk with their doctor about when they are having problems!

I'm so glad that it didn't cost as much as you thought!! And I like you're thinking on the whole issue and the way you're approaching it...very smart, IMHO. :thumbup:

How's everyone else doing this weekend? It's been a little quiet. I hope everyone is staying warm...hopefully this is our last super cold day.

Oh, I almost forgot...I'm on CD 27, and expected AF to start either yesterday or today, according to my previous LPs, but nothing yet...I've got massive discharge, so I keep thinking she's come! Probably soon, but if she doesn't show up tomorrow morning (she usually flies in first thing in the morning) then I might POAS before church. Even if she does come, the great news is that I will have had a "normal" cycle, like before I had children, thanks to the B-vits, I guess. O on day 14 and a 28 day cycle....man, it's been a long time since I've seen that and only 2 months on the B-vits! I'll keep you posted...


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Rdy2bamom: I hope this is it for you! Get your hopes up, its ok! 
@Dipar: Good luck with testing!

As for me, I am still having little amounts of blood in my nose, off and on sore bb's, woke up with a headache, and now nausea but I might be hungry. Im still not looking into it, I have until next sunday to test so who knows!!!

GL to you all!


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk - some doctors say that everyone with unexplained infertility should be tested for Celiac's because so many people are undiagnosed. I'm not saying that willynilly is infertile by any means, but it sure wouldn't hurt to get tested!

I'm getting tested because of my family history. My grandma has it, we think my dad has it (he has bad problems with his stomach), my nephew has it (well, probably...he has the genetic markers but since he is already on a gluten-free diet, the only test is very invasive and they don't want to put him through that. If he gets the tinest bit of gluten, like the time my sister accidently used a vanilla extract that wasn't gluten free, he is in pain for days and just cries and cries. :( He is 18 months.)

My sister had extremely irregular periods, she would go 8 weeks or so without a period. After she started a gluten free diet (their whole family eats gluten free because the baby is SO sensitive), her periods went completely normal and she now ovulates every month. She has been pushing me to get tested or try a GF diet. I'm waiting to try the diet until after I get tested.

*mrskcbrown*, it's sounding good!! :)


----------



## mommahawk

FX'd for you, Mrs. Brown!!

I also forgot to mention about my chart...the last two days I'm not too sure that my temps are that accurate...that's why I haven't gotten :yipee: about my temps staying up...I just cannot sleep!! I keep waking up every 45 minutes to an hour all.night.long. and it's really frustrating!! ](*,) I don't know if it's because I'm anxious about temping or what, but ARRGGHHHH! So, I've just recorded whatever temp I got at whichever time I woke up and decided to test...completely arbitrary!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

I guess all you can do is wait! It is really frustrating to not be able to sleep well. I was like that my first couple months with temping. I would be half asleep worried that I was tossing and turning too much and worried that I would mess up my temperature. I hope it gets better for you!!


----------



## mommahawk

somedaymama said:


> mommahawk - some doctors say that everyone with unexplained infertility should be tested for Celiac's because so many people are undiagnosed. I'm not saying that willynilly is infertile by any means, but it sure wouldn't hurt to get tested!
> 
> I'm getting tested because of my family history. My grandma has it, we think my dad has it (he has bad problems with his stomach), my nephew has it (well, probably...he has the genetic markers but since he is already on a gluten-free diet, the only test is very invasive and they don't want to put him through that. If he gets the tinest bit of gluten, like the time my sister accidently used a vanilla extract that wasn't gluten free, he is in pain for days and just cries and cries. :( He is 18 months.)
> 
> My sister had extremely irregular periods, she would go 8 weeks or so without a period. After she started a gluten free diet (their whole family eats gluten free because the baby is SO sensitive), her periods went completely normal and she now ovulates every month. She has been pushing me to get tested or try a GF diet. I'm waiting to try the diet until after I get tested.

:thumbup: FX'd that you can find out what (if) something's wrong, and get it corrected pronto!!! :hugs:

The GF diet is not necessarily fun, but it's much better than the alternative!! I've had three family members die from intestinal lymphoma, probably from undiagnosed Celiac, as that side of the family has "can't eat bread" as they say, but they :ignore: any kind of advice or suggestions from me...:shrug: 
As for me, it cleared up many confusing issues...constant fever blisters, ganglion cysts in my wrists, oscillating between constipation/diarrhea, unexplained weight loss, sleeping up to 14 hours a day, no energy, etc., etc., etc...

Nearly four years on the diet and it's just a way of life now! And we feel healthier for it!


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk said:


> As for me, it cleared up many confusing issues...constant fever blisters, ganglion cysts in my wrists, oscillating between constipation/diarrhea, unexplained weight loss, sleeping up to 14 hours a day, no energy, etc., etc., etc...

Very interesting. My sister had a ganglion cyst a few years ago, and she said the same thing about the sleeping/energy. Since eating GF, she has needed way less sleep than before, and has so much more energy.


----------



## pigginteacher

somedaymama said:


> welcome, pigginteacher! Congrats on your recent BFP! Do they have reason to think your pregnancy is ectopic? I'll be praying for you.

I was diagnosed with blocked tubes in nov, so chances of ectopic are higher, but im believing Gods promises for a healthy full term baby x


----------



## mrskcbrown

pigginteacher said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> welcome, pigginteacher! Congrats on your recent BFP! Do they have reason to think your pregnancy is ectopic? I'll be praying for you.
> 
> I was diagnosed with blocked tubes in nov, so chances of ectopic are higher, but im believing Gods promises for a healthy full term baby xClick to expand...

Im praying for you as well!:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well. . . AF showed up this morning. . . :cry: . . but at least I didn't waste a hpt!! See, always a good side to everything, right?? :shrug: Anyway, I'm fine with it, not too emotional about it this month. I'll just keep praying and I know my prayers will be answered at the right time. Off to bed for me ladies, sorry to keep it short. Have a blessed night everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry Rdy2. :sad2: hopefully it will happen VERY soon!

pigginteacher - that makes sense. I hope your scan goes well, and you have a very healthy, uneventful 9 months!


----------



## Willynilly

Mommahawk - thank you so much. I have no clue what Celiac disease is and I will def check it out. as far as gluten-free diet - I've only heard of it, never investigated. I have to admit I haven't done much research on my tummy/intestinal system - I just thought - "oh well, I'm weird and have a sensitive tum"...my bad - I should've been more proactiv. I also trust and rely on "modern docs" too much. dh forced me to go have allergy tests done - so I begrudgedly went...doc did all the bloodwork and said I'm not allergic to any foods. I wonder if that means I could still be gluten intolerant or have celiac's? I'm so excited for the opportunity for change in this area - I already do a yeast free diet - totally willing to do whatever it takes!

I wonder if this could possibly have anything to do with my mostly horrible acne - never seems to completely clear up - ever.

I'm so excited. thank you again.

and btw, your chart really does look fantastic...hoping for you.

mrskc - fingers crossed and prayers.

rdy - I'm so sorry dear. glad you are taking it well. you will be a wonderful momma sometime soon to many beautiful ones - God knows our hearts.

someday - hi!

dipar - would you test already?!!! :)


----------



## Willynilly

oh - and yes, my af did start officially last night. so I had a wonderful lemon drop martini for my bday...it was delish!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly - so you do have stomach issues? I would definitely consider getting tested then. I don't think it is included in most allergen panels, so you probably weren't tested. You usually have to really push doctors to get them to agree to test you. Do some research on it! If you want links or anything, let me know, I can probably get some info from my sister.

I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday! I looked at your chart this afternoon and saw AF came. So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Willy,

When the weather gets better for me to go out and buy my TEST then i'll do it!! :flower:


----------



## Willynilly

Mommahawk - can you give me a little help on what you eat? I've been reading online - but, what do you eat if you MUST eat out or (God forbid, of course) have to do fast food?

Someday - yes, I def have stomach issues - certain things make me RUN to the bathroom (Panera, Cracker Barrel, McDonald's) or just make me feel a little ill. I eat pretty well too - mostly at home - but get unexplainable diarrhea sort of frequently - well, apart from this week's unbelievable constipation - which is now gone. I wonder if an RE could test me for Celiac's - I would love any info you have too. or maybe I could just be glucose intolerant. hmm, def will look into anything that could help.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Well ladies,

I guess that I wouldn't get my bfp this cycle. AF came just now..So i'm out! Bye


----------



## somedaymama

Willynilly, I know you addressed mommahawk, but I know a little about the eating out thing from my sister. There are actually a good amount of restaurants these days with gluten free menus. Outback Steakhouse has one, some Mexican restaurants do, and a lot of places at least have info on their websites about what is and isn't gluten free. I know they eat at Wendy's sometimes because some of their stuff is gluten free. You just have to not be afraid to ask, call companies, check websites etc. Also, Godfather's now has a gluten free pizza. If you like pasta, there are even good GF pastas you can buy. If you eat meat, you have a lot of options for food...we have difficulty coming up with foods when we hang out togehter - gluten free AND vegetarian is a tough combo, but even that is possible! :)

Any doctor should be able to test you. My sister got the tests for her baby done through their family doctor, and then they had to meet with a GI doctor later. I'll talk to my sister and get some more info from her. I'm sure mommahawk can tell you much more than I can since all of my info is second hand! You live in NYC, right? From what little I know of the city, you shouldn't have any trouble finding GF food if it turns out you do have an intolerance. My sister lives in St. Louis and most of their grocery stores have a GF section. My grandma lives in a small town in California that is a couple hours from any major grocery chain, so she has a little more trouble finding GF food. Fortunately they get lots of fresh seafood!

As for me - I have been quite emotional (poor DH!) yesterday and today, which is a good sign AF is on her way. My chest has been really tender the last few days though, which is not something that usually happens to me. :wacko:

Dipar, so sorry to hear the :witch: got you. :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well. . . AF showed up this morning. . . :cry: . . but at least I didn't waste a hpt!! See, always a good side to everything, right?? :shrug: Anyway, I'm fine with it, not too emotional about it this month. I'll just keep praying and I know my prayers will be answered at the right time. Off to bed for me ladies, sorry to keep it short. Have a blessed night everyone!! :hugs:

Glad your not too upset about it! Remember we will praise God whether we get :bfp: or not. If you havent already, check out the movie "Facing the Giants". Definitely a movie of faith for us TTCers!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Well ladies,
> 
> I guess that I wouldn't get my bfp this cycle. AF came just now..So i'm out! Bye

@Dipar: Dont give up. He has not given up on you yet! You will get your BFP very soon! Without a test, there is no testimony!:hugs: I know how difficult it is to see AF when you really want a :bfp:, but a new month, new hope. One thing you know for sure is that you are ovulating! Thats awesome because I cant ovulate on my own, only with my metformin. GL to you!:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Rdy2,

YEAH..It's nice that you are not to upset about it like I am!! HA LADIES! 

Anyways!


Thank you Mrskc.:coolio:

I'm at peace with GOD it now. So nobody can JUDGE me for reacting to it like Ive been or what I said! My time is coming! Yes it hurts because I wanted around my birthday! But GOD has his timing for everything! He always has the last say so for everything. He had the last say with my cousin, Im now at peace with that! And he will be the one who can tell me what to do or not to say and the only one who can JUDGE ME! When HE see FIT!

Thank you:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

I know it hurts, Dipar. :hugs: I know you've told me this before, but how long has it been since you were on depo? I've been off of it for over a year and a half. If the Clomid works for me, you'll have to see if you can get your ob/gyn to prescribe it. (I think you said you won't be able to see a RE.) My doctor said they have generic Clomid for $4 at Walmart. 

Although...you ovulate pretty regularly, don't you? Do you always know when you ovulate? What signs do you get of ov?


----------



## somedaymama

I have been soooo emotional today. I almost cried like 3 times over something on TV. I'm pretty sure AF is coming soon!! I guess the sooner she comes, the sooner I can get started on the Clomid, so that is a good thing. I am a little irritated that I am "wasting" a cycle before I can start Clomid, but I'm not tooo upset about it. At least I know something is finally happening!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> I know it hurts, Dipar. :hugs: I know you've told me this before, but how long has it been since you were on depo? I've been off of it for over a year and a half. If the Clomid works for me, you'll have to see if you can get your ob/gyn to prescribe it. (I think you said you won't be able to see a RE.) My doctor said they have generic Clomid for $4 at Walmart.
> 
> Although...you ovulate pretty regularly, don't you? Do you always know when you ovulate? What signs do you get of ov?

Hi Someday :hugs:

See Magee&#8217;s Women's Hospital really pressured me to get on BC. Even though I really didn't need it back then because I wasn't dating anybody or sexually active. I took that shot back in 2006 I want to say October, but I know it was in the year of 2006.

I haven't went back to get my second shot, because of the side effects I was experiencing when I took that first shot. 1 joint pain...2 breast soreness...3 not having a period for 11 full months! The only reason why I took this shot because they told me like they told a lot of ladies who went on and got the shot that if you want to have kids, you can get pregnant within a year after. Well that is not the case with me. 

I've been trying for 2 years and nothing. It's like I would think I was pregnant since I had kids before, you know what to expect. And then AF shows. And yes every pregnancy is different. But somehow you would know.

I call myself ovulating due to the small cramp I get on the sides month after month. Like this cycle I had the side cramp on my right side and on the previous month it was on the left(the cramp) and also I get very sick when I ovulated(stomach starts to feel queasy) and then CM is stretch and clear no EWCM like a lot of ladies notice. And since I&#8217;ve been serious with ttc, I&#8217;m learning a lot about my body. I never before studied my CM or put my finger up in there to see what my cervix felt like, until I got serious with ttc and joined ttc sites!

And when I went to a doctor for help, it seems like they didn't want to help me. I had to tell the OB is currently seeing that I didn&#8217;t' have a period that long period of time before she order a vaginal-scan on me and then told me I had a cyst on my right ovary and something with my lining thicken and she then put me on provera to regulated my cycles and then out the lining. I'm not sure if that would help my ttc since depo did the same thing, weaken my lining.

I'm not sure if the eggy is sticking or not! And I asked her about Clomid and she don't want me to take that at all because she told me that it would case the ovaries to over work themselves and put me in a big heap of trouble and then told me not to try to take any meds regarding fidelity until I asked her!!

And no I don't have the money or "insurance" to see a RE. It must be nice to see on and have the money to afford it! 

When I use to stay on my OPK. I normally get a + around CD 15-17 so I would assume I&#8217;ve ovulated on CD 16 once again because of the ov cramp. I never got test for POCS and it seems like the Ob doesn't want to test me for that. So I'm praying that I&#8217;m still ovulating on my own.

And let me know Someday how are you dealing with Clomid, because since i never took it. What side effect does it give you? I know it helps with ovulation.

Oh one more thing. Sorry if this is long. How do you start ttc or any other journal on bnb?


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for sharing Dipar. So they told you to go on BC even though you didn't need it? crazy doctors. It is amazing the things we learn about our bodies while TTC. When I read the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_, I was amazed at how much I didn't know. 

I don't get EWCM either, this was the first cycle I've really had much cervical fluid at all, and it was just watery at best. I think my lining is too thin too, before going on birth control I had painful periods, now I barely have any cramps. The way BC lessens cramping is by thinning the lining of the uterus. I'w worried that the reason for my m/c in June was that my lining was too thin for the egg to implant properly, and I'm afraid if I get pregnant again it will happen again. :(

No insurance is stinky. :( Employer-sponsored insurance in Illinois is required to cover infertility, but since my insurance is through my school, it doesn't have to pay. Fortunately my DH has work insurance so his tests are paid for. There is no way we could pay for both of us...we're having a hard time paying for my tests. Speaking of which...tomorrow or Tuesday I'm supposed to find out how much my PCOS blood tests will cost. Has anyone had these done before? Do you have any idea how much they cost? I'm really hoping they aren't insanely expensive. Please pray with me on that. :hugs:

Dipar, I really hope you get your BFP soon. Two years is a long time to wait!! btw, does your husband/partner have kids? Do you know if his sperm is okay?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Thanks for sharing Dipar. So they told you to go on BC even though you didn't need it? crazy doctors. It is amazing the things we learn about our bodies while TTC. When I read the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_, I was amazed at how much I didn't know.
> 
> I don't get EWCM either, this was the first cycle I've really had much cervical fluid at all, and it was just watery at best. I think my lining is too thin too, before going on birth control I had painful periods, now I barely have any cramps. The way BC lessens cramping is by thinning the lining of the uterus. I'w worried that the reason for my m/c in June was that my lining was too thin for the egg to implant properly, and I'm afraid if I get pregnant again it will happen again. :(
> 
> No insurance is stinky. :( Employer-sponsored insurance in Illinois is required to cover infertility, but since my insurance is through my school, it doesn't have to pay. Fortunately my DH has work insurance so his tests are paid for. There is no way we could pay for both of us...we're having a hard time paying for my tests. Speaking of which...tomorrow or Tuesday I'm supposed to find out how much my PCOS blood tests will cost. Has anyone had these done before? Do you have any idea how much they cost? I'm really hoping they aren't insanely expensive. Please pray with me on that. :hugs:
> 
> Dipar, I really hope you get your BFP soon. Two years is a long time to wait!! btw, does your husband/partner have kids? Do you know if his sperm is okay?

Yeah Someday,

See I'm on medicated so I know some things this insurance wouldn't cover. And the OB makes sure I knew that! And yes DP has a child but guess what (And do not judge me ladies) he's 52 years old now. But he got his sperm check about a month ago and his doctor said he was normal and fine. His spermies were good and ok. And i'll pray for you for your insurance or you get the money to pay for the meds and services. :hugs:

Again. Where on bnb do you go..To start a Journal?


----------



## somedaymama

Here's the page for the journals: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/. You just start a new thread. (Sorry I missed before that you asked me!) If you start one, put a link here or in your sig so I can stalk you. :winkwink:

I'm glad to hear his sperm checked out okay. No worries about the age thing, to each his own! Some people thought it was a big scandal when I married my hubby because he was 18 and I was 20. :blush: You can't stop love. :)

Thanks for praying for me. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Here's the page for the journals: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/. You just start a new thread. (Sorry I missed before that you asked me!) If you start one, put a link here or in your sig so I can stalk you. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm glad to hear his sperm checked out okay. No worries about the age thing, to each his own! Some people thought it was a big scandal when I married my hubby because he was 18 and I was 20. :blush: You can't stop love. :)
> 
> Thanks for praying for me. :hugs:

Your welcome :hugs::hugs: Someday and thanks for the link :hugs:

How do you add pictures in your journals ?


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> And let me know Someday how are you dealing with Clomid, because since i never took it. What side effect does it give you? I know it helps with ovulation.

A friend of mine has warned me about the "Clomid Crazies." Apparently some people have bad emotional reactions to it. I'm thinking that will be me. :blush: Other than that, from what I understand, it's one of the better ones for side effects--unlike injectibles and other stronger oral medicines, you don't have to be monitored by ultrasound because there isn't as much risk of hyperstimulation of the ovaries. I'll let you know how it goes though! Hopefully a little clomid is all I'll need to get a :baby:.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> And let me know Someday how are you dealing with Clomid, because since i never took it. What side effect does it give you? I know it helps with ovulation.
> 
> A friend of mine has warned me about the "Clomid Crazies." Apparently some people have bad emotional reactions to it. I'm thinking that will be me. :blush: Other than that, from what I understand, it's one of the better ones for side effects--unlike injectibles and other stronger oral medicines, you don't have to be monitored by ultrasound because there isn't as much risk of hyperstimulation of the ovaries. I'll let you know how it goes though! Hopefully a little clomid is all I'll need to get a :baby:.Click to expand...

Ok yes let me know how it went. I just finish my journal. Now I have to learn how to paste it on my page(my signature)


----------



## Sayuri

Good afternoon ladies I havent been on in a while because I have had a really stressful time with the pregnancy:cry:

Last Thursday after going to the toilet I saw brown spotting, well there was ALARM BELLS!! I was soo worried I thought "oh my gosh" "I am loosing the baby" my mind went into overdrive and all I could do was pray to God. Friday came and I was constantly wiping, I went to wrok normally and came home to find Bright red blood and a tiny clot! I started panicking I phoned th dr who said to rest and if I made it through the weekend I should go to the early Pregnancy Unit(EPU) and my local hospital. Well Saturday and Sunday both came with a small amount of blood nothing too much but it was still their!!!!!!!

Today I went to the EPU and I was scanned, it was the most amazing and sureal thing I have ever seen! The nurse showed me my womb, Ovaries, and I found out I have a Fibroid :growlmad: I realised that that little fibroid had caused me agonising periods since age 15!.

Anyway as I looked at the screen I saw a little blob in the middle of my womb, she said it was the yoke sac, I stared to tear up. She zoomed in and in the middle of the sac was 'Rice' and it had a little heart beat!!!!!:dance:
I just cried! she said everything seems ok and she felt I was having implabtation bleeding Little Rice was burrowing in more to get cosy. I have never felt soo much love for a little thing that I have not met. Please pray that 'Ricey' holds on Thankyou xx:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Sayuri: I am praying for you. I'm am on my cell phone so pardon my brevity. I had the same thing happen to me minus the fibroids and I panicked!! Well needless to say I have a healthy 9 yr old today. I know you are fine and God is blessing you!!!!

I hope to join you this weekend and then we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Aster

Oh Sayuri.. how stressful! So sorry to hear you were scared like that! 
PLeased the rice is good, I bet it was amazing.. I can't wait for that!:hugs:

Just catching up on a weekend of chit chat, natter natter you girlies! :hugs::kiss: 

I spent a lovely day saturday afternoon and evening beading and got a new piece done which I hope to make in other colours for sale, what do you think? 
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs223.snc3/21063_261191764432_513914432_3029555_4016932_n.jpg

It is in navy and silver (the light isn't that good in the pic) and I can't wait to do other colours!

Well, its something good to keep me nice and relaxed and keep my mind off TTC! Its hubby's month this month so it is up to him from today! :blush:

Hope you are all keeping warm in this chilly weather! :cold: 
love and hugs, 

Aster x


----------



## somedaymama

Sayuri, that must have been so scary! :hugs: I'm glad to hear everything is okay and that you got to hear the heartbeat. I'll pray that your baby sticks for oh, 34 more weeks or so. :winkwink: 

Aster, that is absolutely beautiful! Is it a necklace? Where do you sell them?


----------



## Aster

Thanks someday! This is a new design so I haven't listed it for sale yet but I have a shop on etsy. www.astersadler.etsy.com 

Xxx xxx


----------



## im_mi

that necklace is gorgeous, aster!

so glad everything is okay, sayuri :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Your work is amazing, Aster! You are very talented. :)


----------



## somedaymama

Immi, how are you doing?


----------



## mommahawk

Hi ladies,

I'm in the middle of schooling but just wanted to let you know that AF arrived on Saturday night before I went to bed, the witch!!

I didn't feel pregnant, and I was expecting her, but I still don't like her visits!!

I was a little bummed and went straight to sleep, so I didn't have to tell dh. He has been wanting this little one since our third was born!! And every month when i tell him that I started, I see how disappointed he is!! Well, I told him while we were getting ready for church Sunday and then on the drive he said, "Well, when you told me, I immediately thought, 'This is God's will, and we are blessed to have the three that we do.'" So, then I was able to tell him that I feel like I am disappointing him every month, and he said, "YOU'RE not...I'm just disappointed." And I said, "Yeah, but it's ME that's causing you disappointment!" Anyway, it was a sweet conversation....How did I ever deserve my husband??!!??

So, onwards and upwards...

Rdy, it looks like we'll be TTC buddies again this month!!


----------



## Aster

Thanks immi and someday, :blush: it is a really nice and relaxing hobby which is productive! 

How's you immi? Xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm in the middle of schooling but just wanted to let you know that AF arrived on Saturday night before I went to bed, the witch!!
> 
> I didn't feel pregnant, and I was expecting her, but I still don't like her visits!!
> 
> I was a little bummed and went straight to sleep, so I didn't have to tell dh. He has been wanting this little one since our third was born!! And every month when i tell him that I started, I see how disappointed he is!! Well, I told him while we were getting ready for church Sunday and then on the drive he said, "Well, when you told me, I immediately thought, 'This is God's will, and we are blessed to have the three that we do.'" So, then I was able to tell him that I feel like I am disappointing him every month, and he said, "YOU'RE not...I'm just disappointed." And I said, "Yeah, but it's ME that's causing you disappointment!" Anyway, it was a sweet conversation....How did I ever deserve my husband??!!??
> 
> So, onwards and upwards...
> 
> Rdy, it looks like we'll be TTC buddies again this month!!

Its nice to have great husbands huh?:thumbup: Im glad that you had a good talk with him and see that you are not disappointing him. I feel like that sometimes too. Im sorry that the:witch: got you!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry mommahawk...your DH sounds like such a sweetie. :thumbup:

so many AF's this month. :sad2:

This is now officially my longest cycle ever. I am on CD 49 and 12 dpo. My only other cycle that I ovulated while charting FF showed I had a 16 day luteal phase, I'm not sure if that is right though because it wasn't cross-checked with other fertility signs like CM. I unfortunatley didn't start recording those until later. In any case, I am expecting AF any minute in the next 4 days. :shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

(double post)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes too many AF's!!! Im hoping to miss mine in lieu of a BFP! I see on the first page that I am the last hope for a BFP for the month of January!! Maybe God is saying that I am last but not least!!!Im still praying ladies for everyone! GL!!!


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Joined this site just under a month ago and only just come across your great group.

I'm 35, DH is 43 and we have been married 18 months and been TTC since then with no luck :nope:

DH is catholic and I'm a methodist. Finding it all very challenging at the moment (especially as I can hear our next door neighbours 2 week old baby crying through the wall even as I type this post) We have our first appt with FS this wednesday. Trying very hard to put my trust in God, but it's not always so easy for me when it all seems so hard. I've battled with depression in the past, dreadful relationships and now when I've found the right guy now, I'm battling with TTC.

Anyway, your posts are really inspiring and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Deb xx


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Deb! :wave:

I hope you get your BFP very soon. I know TTC can be very frustrating and lonely. I hope your FS appointment goes well! I just had one last week.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies :hugs:

I called the OB just for another break down on the result of that scan I had a couple of weeks ago. She told me i have a cyst on my right ovary and my lining is to thick. And she wants to do another scan on me down the road to see if my lining is back to normal again. Because she said that i would get in trouble with to much thicking of the lining. That is why she got me on Provera. Now i told her that my period did start. She will keep me posted on when the next scan is.

I'm guess it's my lining thicking to much is why i'm not getting pregnant. And she said not to worry about the cyst on the ovary. But when it comes with checking if i'm ovulating or not. She does'nt do that because that is something the RE would do. So if i want to go into more detail with this, i have to see a RE. 

So that's the latest. And i'm trying to find a way to paste the link to my journal.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Deb! Welcome to the group!


----------



## mommahawk

@Mrsbrown...best o' luck to you girl!! we've seen way too many AF's around here, so it'd be awesome to see you come up with a BFP!!!

@someday..."expecting AF any minute in the next four days"...AAAHHHH...that's torture, isn't it?!?! I'm praying for you!!!:hugs:

Welcome Deb!! I'm praying you will find joy and peace in our Comforter!!

@Aster...that necklace is beautiful...I so admire your diligence in completing something so intricate!!!

@Dipar...hopin' you get everything figured out! and it sounds like you're well on your way to doing that! GL!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks mommahawk. I'm praying for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Hi girlies, 

I just needed you guys right now... :cry::cry::cry:
I am such a horrible person. :cry: Ok will start from the beginning...

We have a new girl started at work in Nov, she is really nice, 31 and is good at the job. So about 4 weeks into the job she tells me that she has had IVF in the past that failed and that she cant afford it again.She had a minor procedure done the day before (she told my husband in the interview that she had a docs appt but nothing about IVF) related to it and felt poorly so could she go home. 

Fast forward to today, she just asked to see me in private and told me she is 7 weeks pregnant!! I was so shocked as she told me they were not having more IVF, obviously her 'little procedure' was actually IVF! I hate myself for feeling so jealous of her, I am normal (I think) so why not me!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I could have burst into tears when she told me but I had to keep it together and look professional (as the boss' wife) but inside it really hurt me. On top of that I know that my husband is going to feel annoyed that after alot of interviewing for the right person, we are going to need cover now...:roll: and the legality makes it a real faff. 

But I can't help but feel really upset.... I know it is so wrong not to feel happy for her but I am just so frustrated.... why not me!!! I always put a brave face on each month as I am a positive person and know it hopefully will happen but this news has made me take a nosedive in positivity, I just want to go home and cry.... what is the matter with me!!!! 

Ok... sorry to vent girls, i just know you guys understand and I hate myself for feeling like this... i feel so dispondent... :cry::cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aster said:


> Hi girlies,
> 
> I just needed you guys right now... :cry::cry::cry:
> I am such a horrible person. :cry: Ok will start from the beginning...
> 
> We have a new girl started at work in Nov, she is really nice, 31 and is good at the job. So about 4 weeks into the job she tells me that she has had IVF in the past that failed and that she cant afford it again.She had a minor procedure done the day before (she told my husband in the interview that she had a docs appt but nothing about IVF) related to it and felt poorly so could she go home.
> 
> Fast forward to today, she just asked to see me in private and told me she is 7 weeks pregnant!! I was so shocked as she told me they were not having more IVF, obviously her 'little procedure' was actually IVF! I hate myself for feeling so jealous of her, I am normal (I think) so why not me!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad: I could have burst into tears when she told me but I had to keep it together and look professional (as the boss' wife) but inside it really hurt me. On top of that I know that my husband is going to feel annoyed that after alot of interviewing for the right person, we are going to need cover now...:roll: and the legality makes it a real faff.
> 
> But I can't help but feel really upset.... I know it is so wrong not to feel happy for her but I am just so frustrated.... why not me!!! I always put a brave face on each month as I am a positive person and know it hopefully will happen but this news has made me take a nosedive in positivity, I just want to go home and cry.... what is the matter with me!!!!
> 
> Ok... sorry to vent girls, i just know you guys understand and I hate myself for feeling like this... i feel so dispondent... :cry::cry:

:hugs:I am so sorry you feel like this! Are you sure her "little procedure" was actually the IVF? What if she got :bfp: the old fashioned way by coincidence? :shrug:. I know how bad this hurts that she has gotten pregnant. I hope that you can find some comfort in knowing that your day is definitely coming!!!:hugs:


----------



## Aster

Thanks Mrskcbrown, :hugs::hugs: it was definately IVF as she told me graphically about her frozed eggs being implanted... :sick: :sick: TMI!!

Have had a little sniffle and feel much better now as long as i dont dwell on it too much, jealousy is such an evil emotion but I can't help but feel ita little bit. :cry: 

Hubby doesn't understand at all as he thinks that it *will* happen (I think he may get a shock if in a month I want tests done on us both) and thinks I am totally over-reacting to expect it to have happened in 6 months (about 7 off the pill) but said that we better get home and 'get me knocked up too!' Bless, he does know how to make me smile!! :roll: :haha: 
He should know me well enough by now to know that I am not patient!! :nope:

Going to divert my emotion into some more beadwork tonight, it is very comforting. That is after my 'warm up' ..... :wink: :wink: think this months exercise might actually kill me.... :rofl: 

Love you girlies, just knowing you are there helps xxxxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Aww Aster, I'm sorry. :hugs: I don't understand either why it's always the other people and not us, and it's so hard not to feel jealous when we want it so bad. Don't hate yourself and don't feel bad for venting...we understand. I know I've felt the same way more than my share of times. I hope you have a good day. :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope you feel better and yes it does sting. I will not act like it doesnt! Here's to hoping that we all get BFP's. It seems January has been a strange month, but its not over yet. I hate how men think it will "just happen" when we read and know otherwise. I had to convince my DH as well that we needed treatment. Dont give up hope yet!


----------



## somedaymama

I just saw your next post...I know it's not really any consolation, but if she had eggs frozen, she's probably been waiting for this for a long time too. You can take it as a sign that it will happen for you eventually too!

Husbands can be so dense..:haha: even the well-meaning, wonderful ones. For some reason they don't get quite as attached to having the baby so they are fine waiting longer. :shrug: At least that's how mine is, even though I know he wants a baby just as much as I do!


----------



## Deb111

Hi Aster - really sorry you're feeling so crappy. It's so hard not to get down when everyone else around us is getting pregnant. We know 7 couples who have either just had babies or who are due in the next month or so. My next door neighbour had hers 3 weeks ago even though they got married 3 months after us and told us they were doing what we were and not even trying til after the wedding - it's just not fair :nope:

I hear him crying sometimes and it's like someone's stuck a knife in me

Anyway, just wanted you to know that I know where you're coming from

Hugs to you hun :hugs:
Deb xx


----------



## somedaymama

My temperature fell below the coverline today, so now I'm certain that AF is going to show up. I wasn't even expecting a :bfp: this cycle, but it's still disappointing. :sad2: On the positive side, I now know that I have a good LP length.


----------



## Deb111

Sorry to hear that somedaymama - it doesn't seem to matter to me whether I'm expecting BFP or not - a couple of months we didn't BD for various reasons and I was still devastated when AF showed up - it was like a nasty reminder! So sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Would be grateful of some prayers tomorrow - we have our first appt with FS tomorrow evening and I'm freaking out about it. I'm worried about the tests they will want to do, what they may find or wont find i.e. unexplained infertility - will be glad when first appt's over and I feel a bit more in control of it all and aware of where we're heading

Thanks :hugs:

Praying for lots of BFP's for you all!

Deb xx


----------



## somedaymama

I'll be praying for you, Deb. :hugs: Like I said before, we just had our first fertility specialist appointment last week, so I know it can be scary. For our initial appointment, our doctor just outlined what treatment options were available, took family history, and set up appointments for blood tests and my husband's semen analysis. Try not to freak out, this appointment is a good step toward getting your BFP! Let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Deb: Good luck at your appt tomorrow! Ive been to see a RE as well and I must say it is great to finally have the ball rolling. The testing and semen analysis helped us to discover a lot about or fertility and how to plan better. So everything will be fine and im praying for you!

As for me, awhhhh 10dpo tomorrow. Still trying to hold out testing until sunday. I feel like Im out as usual, and I dont know why this has swept over me all of a sudden? I guess because it hasnt so many other months but Im trying to hold onto that last little bit of PMA that I have! Im starting to think all of the symptoms are in my head and im just delirious!!!! I said what if Im just fooling myself, but then I thought about it and said, this is the devil. He comes to steal our joy and make us second guess ourselves and etc. Pray for me because I truly need it tonight. Im super exhausted, GN ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Aster

Hi Debs! :waves: thanks for your kind message :hugs: and you are quite close to me! :happydance: I can't imagine what it is like having so many babies around! how hard for you, this is the first pregnant person I have really been in constant contact with so it is a bit wierd for me. 
Will be thinking of you today and sending you good vibes and prayers. xxx

I feel much better today, I had a good nights sleep and feel much happier and more positive this morning. :thumbup:

Someday, you are right she has been trying for 18 months (6 months ago started IVF) so who am I to not feel happy when someone gets their dream. :blush: 
Hang in there, it aint over til its over and the :AF: shows her ugly head. And as you stay you have the positive of a good LP ! 

Operation baby making starts with a vengence tonight!! :rofl: I was a bit upset last so really wasnt in the mood but hubby always likes to think of the practical and said ' You can't complain your not pregnant if we're aren't :sex: 24/7 !!' Bless.. so romantic! :dohh: So his month - his rules and if it doesn't happen, I book a doc's appt.... come on baby :baby:!!!! 

Loads of :dust: and love to you all girlies.. come on BFP's!!! 
Lets turn this into a super positive thread, you have to be positive about one thing every day.:happydance: I am a member of another forum and we have a thread like this and it really helps you to find a positive thing to say! 

Today I am happy because...... 

.... I have an opportunity for a fresh start with a new cycle....:flower:

Aster xx


----------



## lilpinkkitty

hello ladies, i was just browsing around on the site and i never ever realised there was diff TCC groups, i would love to join you if that is ok, i am a christian, i am 25 years old and currently TTC for my 1st little one


----------



## J_K_L

Ladies. Ihave a favor to ask. Could you please pray fom my little bean today. My discharge. This morning had a slight pink tinge to it. I'm terrified this means I'm going to start spotting...and worse. Thank you all so much. Much love to you!


----------



## Aster

Hi lilpinkkitty.. (ok gonna call you kitty as I am bound to spell it wrong!:roll:) 
:hi: welcome to our little group. I am 26 (fast aproaching 27...:shhh:) and TTC my first too! 

xxxx


----------



## Aster

Praying for you JKL - I am sure it is ok, many women experience it but get it checked if you are worried! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

*Aster*, good luck with the BD'ing! :thumbup: It sounds like you and your DH have a good plan in place! This is your 12th month, right? I hope you don't need that doctor's appointment! (So when is your 27th b-day? :D)

Welcome, *lilpinkkitty*!! :wave: How long have you been TTC? 

Praying, *JKL*. :hugs: I'm praying for your little bean and for your sanity/comfort. :hugs:

*Deb*, make sure to let us know how your appointment goes! Praying for you!!

Good idea about being positive, *Aster*! :thumbup: I know I need to focus on being more positive.

So for today...I am thankful that AF showed up. I know that sounds insane, but I *knew *I wasn't going to get a BFP this month, so I'd rather she show up than that my cycle continue longer! I put together a list of my cycle lengths (since going off of BC last October) for my RE appointment last week, and this is what I found:
14 days
20 days
17 days
27 days
45 days
46 days
miscarriage @ approx. 5.5 weeks based on estimated day of ovulation
34 days
41 days
48 days
50 days (my cycle that just ended)

So really, it finally ending was a good thing. If I continue at this rate, I am going to end up with only about 7 cycles per year!

Also, I had bad cramps when I woke up this morning, and for me that is a good thing. So many of my cycles this year I haven't had any, and the cramps are another good verification/sign that I did indeed ovulate. As uncomfortable as cramps are, they are _normal_, and normal is good!

My husband had his semen analysis this morning, and we should get the results of that back in a couple of days. I haven't had my tests yet because we have to wait until they tell us how much they will cost - I don't want to have them done until I know I can pay for them. 

Here is the verse that I am claming for today: "If you abide in Me, and My words abide in you, you will ask what you desire, and *it shall be done for you*." John 15:7


----------



## somedaymama

Oh, fertility friend has given me 17 possible days that I might ovulate next month. Helpful, right? :haha: Although I guess it's better than nothing! I haven't used OPKs in a long time because I never got a positive on them before, but I was talking to DH about it last month and I think it would be good to do them and to cross-check it with my BBT charting. By doing this I think I'll be able to tell what a positive looks like for me, and that will help when I take Clomid the next month (unless of course I get a BFP this month! pma pma pma!) I think I'm going to get one of the 20 packs of First Response OPKs that Target sells to use this month.


----------



## Aster

Thanks *someday*, this is actually only month 7 of active TTC'ing (have been off the pill 8 months - I had to check!) but given my good cycle lengths (30days every month) am young and fit and healthy and I have no other symptoms of PCOS I figured that it can't hurt to have a prelim check over by my doctor. I had my blood pressure and bloods done when I told them I was TTC (I have kidney problems so they wanted to keep an eye on my BP when I was on the pill) but they were all fine. So just want to make sure really. Luckily I know the doc well (she went to school with my husband!) so I know she will order the right tests and take me seriously. 

My birthday is the 18th February and I am hoping I will be eating birthday cake for 2! [-o&lt; :thumbup: But better get back to the :sex: if that is going to happen! AF is due on the 5th feb so we will see..... PMA PMA!!

Sorry the witchie got you but as you say at least you now know. 
:hugs: :hugs: 

xxxx


----------



## Aster

17 days?!!! You better get to it then!!! :sex: 

:rofl: you better follow my hubbies 'genius' plan!! :wink: 

xxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Oh, sorry I misunderstood about how long you've been trying! I agree with you though - since everything appears normal but you haven't gotten a BFP after 7 months, it's a good idea to get checked out IF you don't get your BFP this month which I'm hoping you will! You need to eat double the cake next month. :winkwink: get on the :sex: girl!!

So my RE just called...my PCOS tests are $2,982 and my insurance won't pay any of it. ouch. I'm pretty sure there is no way we can do that, at least not for a few months. I'm glad my husband's SA is covered at least so we can make sure everything is okay with him. I'm okay with waiting to get the tests done, but I'm really worried that my DH won't be. If you guys don't mind, please pray that he won't be too upset. He really wants this baby, and guys don't have the wonderful TTC support that we do. you girls are great. <3


----------



## somedaymama

Aster said:


> 17 days?!!! You better get to it then!!! :sex:
> 
> :rofl: you better follow my hubbies 'genius' plan!! :wink:
> 
> xxxx

I think we are going to have to follow your husband's plan!! :haha: Fortunately this time won't be over final exams or Christmas like the last ones were, so it will be much easier to fit in lots of :sex: :blush:


----------



## Aster

Oh hon that is expensive! Ouch! 

I hope that neither tests come back with probs, I know what you mean about men though, my hubby is the same, he doesn't really share his worries and just thinks it will all be fine! Men aren't as good at sharing as we girls are! :haha:


----------



## somedaymama

I am eating cookies right now that I made yesterday, and they are the most delicious cookies _ever_. (wow, that makes me sound full of myself. :blush: It's not me - it's the delicious recipe!) They are a little more work that some other cookies, but soooo worth it!

Edit: I forgot to add the best part - since they are egg-free, you can eat as much of the batter as you want! :rofl:

Anyway, I just had to share the recipe:



> *The Heart-Healthiest Chocolate Chip Cookies in the World*
> 
> _Vegetarian Times_ Issue: February 1, 2009 p.69
> 
> When you replace butter and eggs with ground walnuts, and all-purpose flour with a blend of oat flour and oatmeal, you get a moist, chewy, vegan cookie that&#8217;s loaded with good-for-your-heart ingredients.
> 
> *Ingredient List*
> Makes 30 cookies
> 
> 3 Tbs. canola oil
> 2 cups walnuts
> 1 cup light brown sugar
> 2 tsp. vanilla extract
> 1½ cups oat flour
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 1 tsp. salt
> ¼ tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 cups rolled oats
> 3 3.5-oz. bars bittersweet vegan chocolate, chopped, or 1½ cups vegan chocolate chips (12 oz.)
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat 2 baking sheets with cooking spray, or line with parchment paper.
> 
> 2. Blend walnuts in food processor 30 seconds, or until ground into a fine meal. Add canola oil, and blend 2 to 3 minutes more, or until mixture has the consistency of natural peanut butter, scraping down sides of food processor occasionally. Transfer to bowl.
> 
> 3. Whisk together brown sugar and ½ cup water in small saucepan, and bring mixture to a boil. Pour brown sugar mixture over ground walnut butter, add vanilla extract, and stir until no lumps remain.
> 
> 4. Whisk together oat flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon in separate bowl. Stir oat flour mixture into walnut mixture. Cool 10 minutes. Fold in oats, then chocolate chips.
> 
> 5. Shape cookie dough into 2-inch balls, and place 2 inches apart on prepared baking sheets. Flatten cookies with bottom of drinking glass dipped in water. Bake 8 to 10 minutes, or until cookies begin to brown and tops look dry. Cool 3 minutes on baking sheets, then transfer to wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Nutritional Information
> Per : Calories: 173, Protein: 3g, Total fat: 10g, Saturated fat: 3g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: mg, Sodium: 122mg, Fiber: 2g, Sugars: 12g


----------



## Aster

Wowser!! They sound awesome!! I have all those ingredients apart from oat flour... hmm better track some down, do you think you could use wholemeal flour instead? 

thanks for sharing! :hugs:
xx


----------



## somedaymama

I don't know about substitutions, I tried looking around online but it looks like different amounts of gluten in different flours make substitutions difficult. I'm not sure what wholemeal flour is called here - is it like all purpose flour or whole wheat flour?

Anyway, let me know if you get to try them - they are delish!


----------



## somedaymama

Well, my husband called on his lunch break and I told him about the test cost...he was pretty upset and depressed. We knew it would be expensive, but we really weren't expecting it to be that much. At least his SA is covered, so we can make sure that he is okay. Now that AF is here, I am in the "3 to 5 week wait" :D until I ovulate. I'm praying that I ovulate this month, I really would love a good chance at a BFP. fx'd!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

lilpinkkitty said:


> hello ladies, i was just browsing around on the site and i never ever realised there was diff TCC groups, i would love to join you if that is ok, i am a christian, i am 25 years old and currently TTC for my 1st little one

Welcome to our group! We are so happy to have you! How long have you been TTC?:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Oh, sorry I misunderstood about how long you've been trying! I agree with you though - since everything appears normal but you haven't gotten a BFP after 7 months, it's a good idea to get checked out IF you don't get your BFP this month which I'm hoping you will! You need to eat double the cake next month. :winkwink: get on the :sex: girl!!
> 
> So my RE just called...my PCOS tests are $2,982 and my insurance won't pay any of it. ouch. I'm pretty sure there is no way we can do that, at least not for a few months. I'm glad my husband's SA is covered at least so we can make sure everything is okay with him. I'm okay with waiting to get the tests done, but I'm really worried that my DH won't be. If you guys don't mind, please pray that he won't be too upset. He really wants this baby, and guys don't have the wonderful TTC support that we do. you girls are great. <3

Wow, I didnt realize how much the PCOS testing costs. My insurance covered all of it. Im so sorry to hear this. DH will be fine, Im claiming it. When my DH got the results he was disappointed but as we looked further into wasnt as bad as the DR was making it. My DH has low morphology, but everything else is fine or on the low end but higher than what is needed.:happydance: I will be praying for DH that he is not in anyway disappointed! GL to you all!:hugs:


----------



## lilpinkkitty

hello, I have been TTC since feb 2009, im really struggling though, coz i have irregular periods ( well if you can call it that) i've had about 3 the whole of 2009 and the doctor is basically refusing to help me and i had blood tests and they came back as my hormones was ok, so he told me to try another 6 months then he will refer me to a FS, i am still waiting for AF to hit me since 7th nov 2009... and STILL waiting


----------



## lilpinkkitty

somedaymama said:


> I am eating cookies right now that I made yesterday, and they are the most delicious cookies _ever_. (wow, that makes me sound full of myself. :blush: It's not me - it's the delicious recipe!) They are a little more work that some other cookies, but soooo worth it!
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add the best part - since they are egg-free, you can eat as much of the batter as you want! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway, I just had to share the recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Heart-Healthiest Chocolate Chip Cookies in the World*
> 
> _Vegetarian Times_ Issue: February 1, 2009 p.69
> 
> When you replace butter and eggs with ground walnuts, and all-purpose flour with a blend of oat flour and oatmeal, you get a moist, chewy, vegan cookie thats loaded with good-for-your-heart ingredients.
> 
> *Ingredient List*
> Makes 30 cookies
> 
> 3 Tbs. canola oil
> 2 cups walnuts
> 1 cup light brown sugar
> 2 tsp. vanilla extract
> 1½ cups oat flour
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 1 tsp. salt
> ¼ tsp. ground cinnamon
> 2 cups rolled oats
> 3 3.5-oz. bars bittersweet vegan chocolate, chopped, or 1½ cups vegan chocolate chips (12 oz.)
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> 1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat 2 baking sheets with cooking spray, or line with parchment paper.
> 
> 2. Blend walnuts in food processor 30 seconds, or until ground into a fine meal. Add canola oil, and blend 2 to 3 minutes more, or until mixture has the consistency of natural peanut butter, scraping down sides of food processor occasionally. Transfer to bowl.
> 
> 3. Whisk together brown sugar and ½ cup water in small saucepan, and bring mixture to a boil. Pour brown sugar mixture over ground walnut butter, add vanilla extract, and stir until no lumps remain.
> 
> 4. Whisk together oat flour, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon in separate bowl. Stir oat flour mixture into walnut mixture. Cool 10 minutes. Fold in oats, then chocolate chips.
> 
> 5. Shape cookie dough into 2-inch balls, and place 2 inches apart on prepared baking sheets. Flatten cookies with bottom of drinking glass dipped in water. Bake 8 to 10 minutes, or until cookies begin to brown and tops look dry. Cool 3 minutes on baking sheets, then transfer to wire rack to cool completely.
> 
> Nutritional Information
> Per : Calories: 173, Protein: 3g, Total fat: 10g, Saturated fat: 3g, Carbs: 21g, Cholesterol: mg, Sodium: 122mg, Fiber: 2g, Sugars: 12gClick to expand...


they sound lovley , but what is canola oil??? i have never heard of it


----------



## somedaymama

Canola oil is a pretty common oil to cook with in the U.S.; you could substitute regular vegetable oil if you have that. It is a type of vegetable oil.

I feel for you with the long cycles, although mine aren't nearly as bad as yours! It is so frustrating to be "trying" but you don't feel like you are really trying because you have so few chances. It's interesting that your hormones are all okay yet your cycles are so out of whack. Have you always had irregular periods, or have you recently come off of birth control? Have you tried charting to see if/when you ovulate? If nothing else, I spend a lot less money on pregnancy tests since I've been charting. :D

By the way, I love the FAITH banner that you made!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Wow, I didnt realize how much the PCOS testing costs. My insurance covered all of it. Im so sorry to hear this. DH will be fine, Im claiming it. When my DH got the results he was disappointed but as we looked further into wasnt as bad as the DR was making it. My DH has low morphology, but everything else is fine or on the low end but higher than what is needed.:happydance: I will be praying for DH that he is not in anyway disappointed! GL to you all!:hugs:

Isn't insurance great!

Is there anything they can do for your DH's low morphology? I'm glad to hear that everything else is at least at minimum levels. :thumbup: 

Thanks for the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Because I'm bored today, I thought I'd share this pic with y'all...it was my Christmas break project, a 96" x 96" quilt. (I go back to school next week! The break has been lovely but I admit I'm getting a tiny bit bored...thus all my posts here. :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







quilt.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well some say that you can take vitamins to help it but there is really no cure. Our DR told us to bed every other day and if nothing happens we will need IUI. I know that IUI/IVF isnt the route for me financial wise right now, so I just put my trust in God, because I have searched on the internet where so many women have gotten BFP with low morphology and I WILL be one of them!


----------



## somedaymama

Well God certainly can do anything! I'm praying for you guys. :hugs:


----------



## Ruth Taylor

Hi there Ladies

I am 32 yrs old from N Ireland. I have been ttc for 5 months. I have miscarried twice, i am trusting in God that i will conceive again, but be able to keep my baby.

Praying for all of you xx


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Ruth! :wave: I hope you get that sticky baby soon! Sorry to hear about your miscarriages. :cry:


----------



## Deb111

Well I survived thr appt girls - thanks for the prayers! 

Had medical info taken and notes about cycles etc then had some bloods and an internal scan (she had trouble finding my left ovary!! :dohh: but she assures me that that's not unusual and she 'thinks' she found it?!?! :rofl:

Tried to take some swabs (same procedure as smear test, which I have always struggled with, so am going to have to try again with nurse at our practice who is used to me and very patient.) Got to have some bloods done just after ovulation and hubby has to have semen analysis

Glad it's over for now but it really wasn't too bad and everyone was lovely. 

Hope you've all had a good day

Deb xx


----------



## somedaymama

I'm glad to hear it went okay, Deb!

I have a prayer request. A girl I "know" from another board is having a really hard time. She has a 9 month old baby that cries ALL the time, she works a lot and her hubby is in school. She is really overwhelmed and stressed out. 
Thanks girls.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

Someday Ill do that. Just got done eating cereal lol. I'm going to enjoy this little warm up weather we are having before the next blizzard comes around. And Im also praying for the people in Haiti. Better days are ahead! I believe that 2010 is my good positive year, and I have to do my part to keep it like that. 10 means divine order. So I want all good blessings and positive things in order. This goes beyond getting pregnant. Regardless if I get my bfp soon or not. As long as I'm blessed to someday be a blessing to somebody else, that's all Im concern about!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Ruth Taylor: Glad to have you! I am praying for a sticky bean for you! Im sorry to hear about those miscarriages!! 

@somedaymama: Thanks for your prayers! They really do mean a lot!

@Dipar: I love the attitude! Great PMA! Yes we have to pray for the people of Haiti. That was so sad that has happened to them. I am going to see if I can do my part by giving something. Also depressing that Haiti is the world's oldest black republic and the second-oldest republic in the Western Hemisphere and they are so poor. Their economy has never really risen like other black republics have. I think this is God doing a rebuilding of that republic for the better. Im so praying for my people!

@Everyone: I dont know how familiar you are with Tyler Perry's movies but there is a new one out called, "I can do bad by myself" and me and DH watched it last night on DVD. I loved it because it made you look outside of yourself and to stop being so selfish. To really look inwards and love others and do not forgot the ones that really mean the most. If you have a chance, check it out.

Also day 11dpo for me! Still praying for a BFP. Was tempted to go to dollar tree last night and get a test but then God said, be patient, sunday will be here soon. So needless to say I am testing on sunday when AF is due.


----------



## Aster

Wow someday, that quilt is gorgeous, it must take sooooo long!! 

Hi Ruth :hi: praying for a sticky bean for you! :hugs: 

I have had a cough the last few nights which has been annoying but just ready that cough syrup can help when you ovulate so :happydance:!! 

Glad you survived you appt Debs :hugs: you are brave! xxx

Anyhoo, I'm really tired today so off to have a cup of tea and wake me up!! 

lol xxx


----------



## Aster

@ mrskcbrown have got everything crossed for you! :dust: It will be a while til the movie is out over here i am sure but will keep an eye out! 

@dipar - yay for PMA!!! Positivity can do anything!! (with help from the Lord! :winkwink: )
I too am thinking of the people of Haiti and have donated to the aid supplies going out with our british helpers. I was there exactly a year ago, right on the border of haiti and dominica and I felt so lucky and blessed to have a lovely home in england, the shanty towns are really shocking. I pray for the people and know that God has a higher plan. xxx


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar, great attitude to have. :thumbup: I'm sure you will be a great blessing to someone. 

mrskcbrown, I've seen that movie advertised, but thanks for letting us know it's good! Maybe we'll rent it this weekend. I think you're smart to wait to test. Only a few more days of waitng!! :hugs:

Thanks Aster! That one took a long time to make because it is so big. My favorite to make are baby ones, both because they add to my stash for my baby-to-be :blush: and because they only take a couple of days. 
I hope you feel better! I've heard that about the cough syrup too, I think certain kinds can thin your CM which of course makes it easier for the :spermy: to travel.

I'm off to work for the day. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your feedback or your reply to my positive comments/PMA. I decided this is the year to remind positive and stop being so cotton-picky-negative about certain things (especially TTC) GODs timing is the best. And his plans are the best, because what Im about to tell you, is a proof of what Im talking about. Remember a while back, I was complaining about my insurances and not being able to see a RE...Well I call my insurance to see who accepts it. 

And I asked them if they have any RE that will accept my insurance and they do. Now the RE has me down for the 23rd of March to get testing. Because I told her about my results with my scan I had done recently, and also Im trying to get pregnant. So I wanted to make sure if I need anything done before I go back into trying to get pregnant again. I want to know how serious is this cyst on my right ovary and also the lining being to thick than normal. And also test my hormonal levels to see if Im ovulating because of that depo shot. I told her I regret taking it and she asked why and I told her about it.


So thats the latest. Ill keep you guys posted on what happened at my first RE appointment. I never been to one so, lol Ill let you know the outcome!
Now again. My insurance only covers non-fertility appointments. If I want to get anything done regarding fertility would have to pay it out of my own pocket


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback or your reply to my positive comments/PMA. I decided this is the year to remind positive and stop being so cotton-picky-negative about certain things (especially TTC) GODs timing is the best. And his plans are the best, because what Im about to tell you, is a proof of what Im talking about. Remember a while back, I was complaining about my insurances and not being able to see a RE...Well I call my insurance to see who accepts it.
> 
> And I asked them if they have any RE that will accept my insurance and they do. Now the RE has me down for the 23rd of March to get testing. Because I told her about my results with my scan I had done recently, and also Im trying to get pregnant. So I wanted to make sure if I need anything done before I go back into trying to get pregnant again. I want to know how serious is this cyst on my right ovary and also the lining being to thick than normal. And also test my hormonal levels to see if Im ovulating because of that depo shot. I told her I regret taking it and she asked why and I told her about it.
> 
> 
> So thats the latest. Ill keep you guys posted on what happened at my first RE appointment. I never been to one so, lol Ill let you know the outcome!
> Now again. My insurance only covers non-fertility appointments. If I want to get anything done regarding fertility would have to pay it out of my own pocket

:happydance::happydance:Well thats a start Dipar. At least you will know the results after the testing! So for that we are grateful and God is good. Keep us posted!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Dipar, that's really exciting! My insurance is the same way - they will pay if it is a medical problem, but not if the problem is strictly fertility. I hope they cover everything you need!


----------



## Willynilly

Aster - the necklace is gorgeous!!!
Sayuri - so praying for you...you are gonna be fine!
Someday - YOU MADE THAT?! I'm so jealous of you quilting, crafting girls - I wanna learn this stuff!
Mrskc - stay patient...hoping for good news Sunday!


----------



## baby#3

Hello Ladies,

Just popping back in to say hello. I have been so :sick: and nauseous and exhausted :sleep: these past couple of weeks. Went to the doctor on Tuesday. All is still well. The progesterone is normal now but doctor suggests I keeping taking it until the end of the first trimester. They determined that I was actually a little further along than I thought. So my due date was changed from 8/28 to 8/22.

@mrskcbrown - I just saw that movie yesterday and I totally loved it and agree that it teaches us all a little about not being so selfish. Good luck testing on Sunday - I have my fingers crossed. Send you mucho baby :dust:

@someday - I had you down for testing on Saturday - are you still waiting to test? If so, mucho baby :dust: to you too.

@guppy - how are you feeling? how was your first scan?

Well sending lots of baby :dust: and :hugs2: to anyone else who is TTC or about to test.

Sorry so short but gotta lay down again this nausea is a killer!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

baby#3, it's good to see you! :wave: Sorry you're feeling so sick. :( Wow, you're already at 8 weeks! I hope the MS goes away soon. 
I never did end up testing, from my chart I knew AF was coming, and she finally showed up on Wednesday. So to be positive...I have a good length luteal phase, and I didn't waste money on tests! :)

Thanks willynilly! Baby quilts are my favorite to do. You should learn how! It's so fun. Anyone want to see some more? These are a couple that I did that are baby/toddler bed sized.
 



Attached Files:







bees1.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 1









bees2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2









baby1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1









baby2.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Babynumber 3: Hi, Im sorry to hear you are so nauseous. I hate that feeling. Its almost like nothing can satisfy it. Yes, I test sunday which seems like a million miles away! I go from being really positive that this is it, to thinking that this isnt it. I wish I could just stop thinking about it!:nope:

I go to Virginia this weekend for a funeral. My DH's aunt has passed. Ive never met his family so this will be my first time:shrug:. We were married this past June 2009 and we live in Mississippi so most of his family did not come, not even his mom. Just a couple of his friends and stepdad. So Im kinda nervous about it but hopefully my cycle will stay away and I can sneak and :test: sunday and we will have our:bfp:!

Pray for my emotions you all. They are all over the place. I am so feeling that Im out too! I dont chart, OPK or any of that, so I cant go verify with temps and all of that.:nope:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

My AF was due on sunday. I am a regular 34 day to the "tee" type of girl but when I woke up this morning, there was spotting, so I know AF is here to stay. Two days early!!!:nope::nope: I really dont know what to do from this point. Its DH's spermies thats the issue, because I O regularly. We keep trying with the low morphology but nothing. We may move on to IUI but we will have to wait until Feb/Mar due to finances. Its about 600 per cycle, and geez what if we dont get it cycle 1. So we will continue to try but no clomid for me this month. I have been taking it almost 5 months and nothing. It may be making my CM too thick anyways. The metformin i take for PCOS makes me O, so I will just work with that.

I love BNB but I will have to distance myself more and try to remember my life prior to trying to conceive.:cry:


----------



## somedaymama

Aww I'm so sorry mrskcbrown. :cry: I understand needing to try to focus on life outside of TTC, it's hard when we want it so bad. :hugs:


----------



## Aster

Oh sorry Mrskcbrown - sending huge :hugs: 
Take some time out and as everyone keeps telling me, if you just relax it will happen. xxxx


----------



## Willynilly

so sorry mrskc. Am so praying for you continuously...we don't know why the wait and issues arise - but out of them comes so much good.

tough times for now...prayers for a sunrise on the horizon soon.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Ladies,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Tomorrow Im making fried chicken and some rice (maybe Uncle Bens) I'm in the cooking mood. Or my homemade chicken soup with fresh cabbage, fresh tomatoes anything to get my mind off of TTC. There is more than life then ttc. Yes it's wonderful to have a child growing inside of you that you will soon meet after the 9 month period. But in GOD's timing. I just don't want baby growing. But I want him/her healthy with no issues or problems along the way.

2 full years Ive been ttc, I think it's time for my body to take a break from it. Hopefully in March, the winter will leave. Sometimes the winter likes to stay around in March!


----------



## Guppy051708

Totally understandable MrsKCBrown :hugs:
Keep your head up and know that we are praying for you :friends:

SomedayMama, You may have already looked into this, but did you ask your insurance what they would cover after you've been TTC for a year or more? (and with "proof" such as charts, etc)? My sister is in a similar situation as you (different issues, but still trying for the same thing, and coverage is an issue too). Anyways, she looked into getting help too (after trying for 5-6months) and insurance wouldn't cover much. But they did tell her that after a year of trying, with "proof", than they would cover most of the cost. So maybe that would help? :shrug:
The reason why many insurance companies wont help before a year is because studies indicate that even the most healthy male & female will try anywhere from 6 months-one year. Been praying for ya and my prayers are that you will get that BFP without spending all that money and time :hugs:

Sorry for my absence on BnB lately. I have been extremly tired! Not complaining just explaining why i havn't been around. In fact, i slept from 5pm yesterday until noon today! That is the most amount of consecutive sleep i have ever had! 
Both scans (my first a couple weeks ago, and the second one i had on Tuesday) went well :cloud9: The doc was very understanding. Since she isn't actually trained in running an ultra-sound machine, she couldnt figure out how to turn the sound on or get a good pic of the bean, so she booked us for a third scan at 10 weeks! :yipee: Which is actually like a week from now. 

The only issue that came up was my heart. The OB heard a heart murmur - which im not surprised about because i've had that since the day i was born. I was born with a congenital heart defect (PDA,Patent Ductus Arteriosus & a "functional heart murmur"). Basically a PDA means that i was born with a hole in my heart (Which didn't close until i was almost 3). They also say that the left chamber of my heart is large and very thick (not good). Dont know why Im here today, but all thanks be to God. I was reading over my medical records from birth and i should have really died. Jesus was really looking out for me that day. 

Anyways she wants to keep an eye on it because she says that usually its very genetic (and she doesn't know what sorts of issues it will bring up with labor & delivery). So she referred me to a cardiologist to check everything out. She also wants a fetal echo done between 20-24 weeks to make sure the baby doesn't have any heart defects. so i am booked for that in April. 

Please pray that everything stays "normal" and that im healthy as is my baby :cloud9: Thanks girls :friends:


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Sorry to just pop in to ask for some help, but I'm having a pretty rough weekend right now. I don't want to go into it :cry: but would really appreciate some prayers for myself and dh right now xx


----------



## somedaymama

Hi Guppy! :wave: Yay for a third scan already! I'll be praying for you and Little Guppy. God is in control - but you already knew that. I'm sure He will work everything out for the best, but I know it can be scary. Get lots and lots of rest to keep your energy up! :hugs:

We've actually been trying for well over a year now, and that is why my campus doctor was able to give me the referral to the RE. However, since I have student health insurance, they don't pay for anything fertility, ever. My campus doc thought that the RE could bill the insurance as "ovulatory dysfunction" which is a medical problem, but the RE didn't. I understand that they don't pay for fertility problems, but it's a little frustrating that the things he wanted to test--PCOS, thyroid--are issues that need to be addressed whether I am trying to get pregnant or not if I actually do have them. If he thinks that I have them enough to want to test me for them, shouldn't they be coded as medical? Anyway, sorry for the rant. Insurance issues are so frustrating, and we have pretty much given up hope. Who knows though, maybe it will happen without any intervention! Thanks for asking and giving me ideas, Guppy.

Deb, sorry you're having a rough weekend. praying for you guys. :hugs: And don't apologize for asking! That's what we're here for...to pray for each other. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Guppy,

Thanks for bringing up the insurance thing. Because i needed to read that since i've been ttc for 2 years or more. And you would think they would help me. But the insurance I have, doesn't cover infertility treatments and test and all. But I am going to see a RE in March for non-fertility reasons. 

And I'm also praying for your next apointment and for your little bean :flower: I love your picture here :hugs::hugs: I'm enjoying our little warm up this week.


----------



## somedaymama

It's been quiet around here lately...where are all of my FAITH buddies? :friends:

My new cycle has began, and I am in for the wait...the 2ww is nothing compared to this...it flies by (to me) in comparison to the time waiting to ovulate.

I ordered a 20 pack of OPKs. I haven't used them for months because I never got a clear positive on them. Since I've ovulated 2 of my last 3 cycles, I'm going to give them another try. Here's my dilemma: I can't decide when to start testing. Fertility friend has predicted that I'll ovulate anywhere from CD 23 to CD 39. Should I start testing a few days before CD 23? How early do people usually start testing? Also, I'm considering buying a few digital ovulation tests to use when I get closer and I think I'm getting a positive--just so I know I'm reading the test right. Would that be overkill? Opinions, please. :winkwink:

The last week has been such a rollercoaster. First we had a great RE appointment and felt so hopeful, only to find out that the tests are more than we can afford. I'm trying to stay positive and trust that we'll get our baby in God's timing, but it's hard. :cry: My DH told me today that he's pretty much given up hope that we'll have a baby anytime in the next few years. He thinks it won't happen until we are out of school and have plenty of money to pay for tests and help. I don't feel this way very often, but I sure hope he's wrong!!

I had a client in the crisis pregnancy center the other day who is pregnant with her second baby. Her first child is about 7 or 8 now, and she was told after that baby's birth that she wouldn't be able to get pregnant again and all this time, she hasn't. Well, she is pregnant now despite doctor's predictions! If it can happen to her, God can do it for me! <PMA, PMA, PMA!>

There is hope for the helpless
Rest for the weary
Love for the broken heart
There is grace and forgiveness
Mercy and healing
He'll meet you wherever you are
Cry out to Jesus, Cry out to Jesus

When you're lonely
And it feels like the whole world is falling on you
You just reach out, you just cry out to Jesus
Cry to Jesus


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Hi There :)
This is my very first post on BnB. I've been hovering for a few days now.
Posting in here first just seemed like the right thing to do.
My Name is Jenna-Marie, or Jen, whichever you prefer :)
I've been a Christian for about 8 years now. I married my wonderful Hubby in 2008 and we've been TTC for the last 9 months. I already have a son from a previous relationship, he's nearly 10 years old.
I'd love to pray for others :)


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Somedaymomma :)
The other day I had a fall. I have a dog and I took her to a local park. She was being chased by a rather large chocolate labrador and she ran right past me, the Lab however decided not to take that route and smacked straight into my legs causing me to fall forward on to the ground with such a force that I now have brusing on much of my body from my hips upwards. My last period I was so upset that I wasn't pregnant because I was late on my period and I convinced myself that I was carrying. I was so upset and fed up with getting the same news every month. I'm not getting any younger and this plays on my mind a lot. Anyway, after my fall I was so relieved that I was not pregnant. If I had have been carrying at any stage in my pregnancy I surely would have lost our baby and possibly even been seriously damaged myself. It helped me to see things from a different perspective and gave me hope that although it's hard waiting on that one gift that seems to never come, when it finally does, it will be at the right time. God's timing is very rarely to our liking until after the event when we can look back and see that all the pieces fit together perfectly. It's very hard living our life here and now because we cannot see the bigger picture and every month that negative is confirmed is another month that a woman feels there is something wrong with her. It is hard and my heart goes out to you. 
You and Yours are in my prayers :hug:


----------



## im_mi

hi jenna, welcome to our lil thread! You are so right, everything happens in God's perfect timing. Its SO hard to accept that sometimes though, isnt it? 

Sending lots of love and prayers to everyone. sorry ive been so quiet in here. ive been reading and praying for you all, though <3


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies! Hi Jenna! :hi:
Sorry I wasnt around at the weekend but went away for a surprise night away to the countryside with hubby and it was sooo nice! Stayed in a little bed and breakfast in Devon and had yummy homecooked food and a roaring log fire! 
Had a few glasses of wine with my dinner too and didnt feel guilty about it, just need to chill out me thinks! :winkwink: 

Operation :baby: is going well although we were both so tired from the 200 mile drive last night that we missed a day. Back on it now though! :rofl: 
Nearly Ov time!!! :happydance:
I need to buy some more prenatals as I just ran out, typical! :dohh:

Anyhoo, hows everyone else doing? Willy you are on days the same as me arent you? 

Rdy, hows it going chica? And everyone else? Where are you all!!!:cry:

Lovies, 
Aster xxx

P.s Today I am thankful that....I was in work early so am going to leave early! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## im_mi

ooh where abouts in devon did you stay? i live there :)


----------



## Aster

Of course! 
We stayed over night in a little pub just outside Chagford but drove down to Newton Abbot on Saturday (to get some cash) and then went to salcombe on sunday lunchtime and dartmouth for afternoon tea on the way back to the M5. It was so blissful!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi ladies!!
Sorry I have been so absent. I have had a really emotional past week, and I just needed to take a break from anything "baby" related. My SIL is due in 4 weeks, so anytime we are around my in-laws, I may as well not exist at the moment. I know they don't mean to "ignore" me, but it just makes it hard. On top of that, I don't think I am handling my FIL's cancer very well. I lost my own father to cancer when I was 18, and it just scares me. My FIL and I are pretty close and he is a wonderful "dad" to me. :cry:

I have an appt this week with my gyno to discuss any testing I may need to have done since we have been TTC for 9 mos now and I am getting a little impatient. :dohh: I will go see her Thursday. Other than that, I am doing well. Just been working a lot and having fun with my DH's and my hobby. We keep fish aquariums and got a new one this past weekend. It's fun to me. Here's a few pics of our new fish home. 

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/Raschael/DSC00429.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/Raschael/DSC00430.jpg

https://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1/Raschael/DSC00428.jpg

Love you ladies! Thanks for your prayers, and know that I am still praying for you all. Have a blessed day! :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Aster, i live really near to chagford!! well, not really near but only about 20 minutes drive. I live in Okehampton :)

Shell, its great to hear from you but i am sorry things are so hard right now :hugs: i lost my mum to cancer too, when i was 16, so i can completely understand your fear. Praying for you dear, stay strong okay? You can get through this <3


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Jenna-Marie! I hope you get your :bfp: very very soon! Thanks for sharing your story. You're right that God's timing is perfect even when we don't understand.

Immi, good to see you! I've been wondering how you are. About a week till testing for you, is that right?

Hey Aster, that sounds like a lovely weekend. I'm glad you could relax. Yay for it being almost ov time...and yay for getting off work early!

Very cool aquariums, Rdy2. It must be hard to be around someone who is so pregnant. I hope your appointment goes well. I'm still praying for your FIL. That your own dad had cancer must make this so much harder. :hugs: praying for you too. 

My classes start tomorrow! Today I've been home with DH all day because schools and public offices are closed for Martin Luther King day. It's been so fun to have all this time with my hubby. Tomorrow starts four months of barely seeing each other! It will all be worth it though. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

No hope for me this month - we're having a really tough time and there wont be any BD'ing this month. Just don't know how to deal with everything that's going on :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

Rdy2 I'm still praying for you with your FIL. And also your OB apointment. I'm glad everything else is good. 


Everybody else. I'm glad things are ok. I don't want to forget anybody in here!

I'm here doing my fast. I'm fasting for 6 days and GOD is showing me the fruits/hearts of my so called friends. Wow..It's something how he shows you. Like something came off your eyes and you see more clearly. It hurts but I have to move on.

I thought my daughter's father's wife was there for the real reasons. But i find out she had her motives too and now i don't know who to trust but GOD! That issue alone is to much to deal with.

I had to tell myself to PMA even if the issue has nothing to do with TTC. Yes it's good to vent sometimes. I'm trying so much to be positive and look for better things ahead and leave this stuff alone.


----------



## Jenna-Marie

Thank you everyone for being so welcoming :)

I'm new here so I don't know everyones stories but you're all in my prayers.

Deb111 - I know you don't know me but I'm a good listener so feel free to pm me at any time. :)


----------



## Aster

Deb - big hugs honey. :hugs: Sending you love and prayers xxxx


----------



## Aster

Aww Immi - i could have almost waved! :hi: heehee..

Rdy - those aquariums are gorgeous, I would love one actually, I find fish so relaxing. Stay strong, it is so hard when a loved one is ill but I know you can do it honey! Praying for you. xxx I am sorry about how your in laws make you feel with your SIL, I do sympathise. My only collegue (the one who just announced her preg) is really making a big deal out of everything and I just look mean and jealous (although she doesnt know we're TTC) when really I just actually have to work, as she should be! :roll: Ah well....

Dipar - PMA baby! You gotta have it! :happydance::kiss:

Someday - hope your classes have started ok? 

Still :sex: everyday, its gotta happen with all this :sex: right?? :blush: 

loves A xxx


----------



## Jenna-Marie

At least all this sex is good exercise!! Gets those legs, bums and tums trim for when we do finally carry :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies!

I havent been on much as TTC was starting to consume my life. I just wanted my reality back for a little while. DH and I went to New Kent County, VA this weekend and I really needed that getaway even though we went for a funeral:cry:. I finally got to meet his family and they were especially nice to me:happydance:. Funny thing though, I love BNB but I didnt miss it one bit. I didnt even log on to my computer for 3-4 days since AF started on friday the 15th. I was focusing too hard on TTC, as my DH stated instead of just enjoying our love and letting things flow. 

As far as TTC goes, I am still trying but just not as hard. Ive been to a RE last summer, and I still do follow up appts with her. I found out I have PCOS and DH swimmers are not as stong as "they (the doctors)" would like to see. I was on 100-150 mgs clomid from September until December and nothing:shrug:. I also take metformin for my PCOS and it makes me ovulate as well. I personally think the clomid was making my CM too thick and I really dont have time to remember to take mucinex and robitussin to thin it out.:dohh: I have a RE appt on Feb. 3, to discuss IUI. Not sure if we will do it right away because the cost is expensive.

So this month, just metformin + :sex: around O time. I am also trusting God that I will get a BFP this year and in His timing. I will fast and pray as well. Im wishing you ladies the best as well.:hugs::dust:


----------



## somedaymama

Deb, lots of prayers for you...:hugs: I don't know what's going on, but I'm praying for you and your DH. If you ever want to talk, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## somedaymama

My 20-pack of opks came today. Let the obsessing begin! :rofl: And the rest of you are doing so well remembering there is more to life than TTC. :winkwink:

I still don't know when I should start testing. The package says all of the tests have to be used within 30 days of opening, so I might as well plan to use them all. FF predicts that I'll ovulate between CD 23 and CD 39. So maybe I should start testing on CD 20, just to make sure I start early enough? Hmm, I really don't know. What do you all think?


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies, can I join you? I am a Christian and my DH and I are officially WTT though I am really wishing we were TTC. Hence, I am in need of patience. I think I can learn lot from you ladies and have been stalking your thread for some time now. My thoughts and prayers go out to you all.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome, GirlBlue! Not everyone here is TTC, in fact lots have already gotten their BFPs! How long until you get to try?


----------



## GirlBlue

Well, DH is on the fence and we've both concluded it will happen in God's timing. But, our plan is to wait at least until August officially, though we've compromised at NTNP/WTT. We are pretty sure we want a few more months of alone time and we've been filling our days with school. DH finishes grad school in August and I will finish in a couple years time if I go slowly. But we're 30 and have been married almost 4 years so time is of the essence really. I'm thinking I'll take him to Jamaica for his graduation and then maybe he'll be ready to TTC...:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

GirlBlue, hopefully he'll come around soon! What are you guys in school for?

Aster, thanks for asking about my classes. They've been going pretty good so far, I'm still trying to get the details worked out for an independent study I'm doing. No one seems to know anything about it, so I haven't even been able to register for it. It's kinda my fault anyway, I'm one credit short for graduation and that's why I have to do it. :dohh:

I have a really bad stomachache today and I don't know why. I had one yesterday after eating some cheese...I'm starting to wonder if I have a milk allergy. I took a lactaid pill with the cheese because I'm sometimes lactose intolerant, but I still felt really sick after eating it. :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey RDY2BAMOM:

When you get a chance update my test date to Feb 16! Maybe Ill have a valentines BFP.....


----------



## somedaymama

My DH's semen analysis results came back fine! :wohoo:


----------



## im_mi

somedaymama thats great news! :happydance: must be quite the weight off your mind :)


----------



## somedaymama

It really is! As far as I know, the only issue I have is that I don't ovulate regularly. Obviously that is a big deal, but it just seems like it should be easier to work with than spermy issues. Also, when DH talked to them, he asked if the doctor would be willing to give me Clomid without the uber-expensive blood tests. The nurse didn't know, but she said she'd talk to the doctor and let us know. fingers crossed he says yes!! It's a long shot, but we figured it was worth asking.


----------



## im_mi

oh yeah, its definitely worth asking. If you dont ask you dont get! and prayers are always helpful ;)


----------



## somedaymama

very true![-o&lt;


----------



## Aster

Yay someday! Thats great news, and as Immi has said... just ask! :thumbup:

MrsKCbrown - wouldn't a valentines BFP be awesome! I really hope so! :hugs:

:Hi: Girlblue, nice to have you here! :hugs: And all that sun and sea in Jamaica has got to bring baby :dust:! 

Hows everyone else doing? 

Well I am at Ov day according to my cycle and have covered every day since last sunday just in case :rofl: will continue on today and for the next few sdays every day and then I really know I have given it a good shot this month! No excuses!! I have been lying with my feet in the air afterwards (our bedroom is a loft conversion so this is easier!) so gravity is with us too! :happydance:

I so hope that this is it this month, i have tried everything to the book so if not i know my PMA will wane. I am slightly scared if I do get a BFN but I guess a doc appt will ease my mind a bit. I so want a BFP for my birthday, and i know I shouldnt pray just to benefit me but I have been praying alot. :cry: I hate the 2ww.. it is so crappy but I suppose i will just have to wait and see.... :growlmad:

Ast xxx


----------



## Willynilly

hi girls - we are opening our first musical as producers in one week! I'd appreciate your prayers in this time of craziness. thanks. I am stalking but not able to reply really until feb 1st when when everything lets up...
aster - you and I are ovulating today!!! yeah...we have been using the plunger/turkey baster method this month - new to us b/c we are dog-tired every day and in a bed over my parents' bedroom. eek. :) can't wait to be home next cycle - but hopefully it won't matter b/c it'll be a bfp!

miss you all.


----------



## Aster

yay for ovulation buddies Willy!!!
I will be praying for you but your musical sounds awesome! Will you have pics or a video we can see? 
I had to say that I did have a laugh at the turkey baster..... :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up girl... we gotta do what we gotta do!! :winkwink: 

I made hubby do it before he went out for a pint the other day cause I didnt want drunk spermies unable to find their way!! :rofl: 
Its good to laugh i guess!!! 
Love and hugs, and take care of yourself!! 
xxxxxx


----------



## Foxybaby

Would love some prayers! I love being a Christian and firmly believe in the power of prayer. DH and I have been together for over 11 yrs and have been TTC for quite a while for :baby: #1! We believe that if we just keep our faith and hope, it will happen for us. I'll be sure to keep you all in my prayers ladies. Lot of :dust: to those TTC and lots of :hugs: to anyone else who may be going through tough times. God is good!


----------



## im_mi

aw aster i dont think theres anything wrong with praying to benefit yourself. I sometimes feel bad about that too, so when i pray i make sure that i pray for somebody or something else as well. but God doesnt mind us asking for things for ourselves! Your praying for a baby is showing Him how much you want it and that is a great thing :) 

oooh good luck to you and your hubs, willynilly!! that sounds amazing! lots of prayers coming your way :)

lots of love and prayers to all of you <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Pray for DH and I. The enemy is really busy:cry::cry:!


----------



## Aster

Not sure what that means hon but am praying for you xxxxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aster said:


> Not sure what that means hon but am praying for you xxxxxx

Thanks! It just means that the devil is being really busy right now, and doing what he does best which is cause havoc in my marriage!:cry:


----------



## Aster

Oh no hon! Stay strong, I believe in you and in His love for you xxx


----------



## im_mi

oh honey :( praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Welcome, newcomers!

Deb, Mrsbrown, rdy, someday...praying for you!

aster, willynilly...I've just ovulated, too, I think! Within the last day or two...we'll see what FF says. It seems a little early...cycle day 12, which is earlier than I've recorded an ovulation...we'll see how things turn out with my luteal phase (hopefully a BFP! although BD'ing wasn't timed the best!), but I may need to cut back on the B-vits to B50s instead of B100s. 

MrsBrown, I have to get off here too during the first weeks of my cycle or I'd go crazy!! It seems like I might be in the 2ww now, though, so I'll probably be here a little more than I have been.

Oh yeah, Someday, GREAT news about your husband!! So happy for you!!:hugs:

Willy, hope all goes well with your production!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for the prayers once again ladies. They have worked! Things are better. Guess we are just hitting a rough patch.:nope: Once again I believed God and he didnt fail me yet!

Hope all is well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> Welcome, newcomers!
> 
> Deb, Mrsbrown, rdy, someday...praying for you!
> 
> aster, willynilly...I've just ovulated, too, I think! Within the last day or two...we'll see what FF says. It seems a little early...cycle day 12, which is earlier than I've recorded an ovulation...we'll see how things turn out with my luteal phase (hopefully a BFP! although BD'ing wasn't timed the best!), but I may need to cut back on the B-vits to B50s instead of B100s.
> 
> MrsBrown, I have to get off here too during the first weeks of my cycle or I'd go crazy!! It seems like I might be in the 2ww now, though, so I'll probably be here a little more than I have been.
> 
> Oh yeah, Someday, GREAT news about your husband!! So happy for you!!:hugs:
> 
> Willy, hope all goes well with your production!! :thumbup:

Yeah the 1st 2 weeks are rough! Now that Im getting closer to ovulation, I guess Ill be on more too!:happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

Thanks for the welcomes ladies! I will definitely keep your respective prayer requests lifted. I totally pray for myself when praying for others. I truly believe that it is an act of faith to ask God what we want if what we want is in line with his will/word. It sets up an agreement between us so He can work. The Bible is full of encouragement to ask Him. He's our father, not just a friend, a father. Most of our dads would be offended if we had need and didn't ask them. Who else should we go to if its not our heavenly father? Just want to encourage us all... be blessed. Godspeed girls.


----------



## somedaymama

Great point, GirlBlue! Thanks for the reminder.

Welcome, foxybaby! :wave: I hope you get that BFP soon!

to all you girls who just ov'd....lots of :dust:!


----------



## Deb111

Still needing lots of prayers please girls xx :cry: :nope:


----------



## somedaymama

:hugs:Deb:hugs:

praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Deb111: Im not sure what the issue is and I dont even need it to pray for you but I want to let you know that even though it seems that God has left you, he hasnt. There is nothing too hard for Him to handle.

Below is a prayer for comfort:

Almighty God, the Father of mercies and God of 
all comfort, come to my help and deliver me from 
this difficulty that besets me. I believe Lord, that 
all trials of life are under Your care and that all 
things work for the good of those who love You. 
Take away from me fear, anxiety and distress. 
Help me to face and endure my difficulty with 
faith, courage and wisdom. Grant that this trial 
may bring me closer to You for You are my rock 
and refuge, my comfort and hope, my delight and 
joy. I trust in Your love and compassion. Blessed is 
Your name, Father, Son and Holy Spirit, now and 
forever. Amen. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for the prayers once again ladies. They have worked! Things are better. Guess we are just hitting a rough patch.:nope: Once again I believed God and he didnt fail me yet!
> 
> Hope all is well!

I'm happy the prayers were answered and things are looking up. By the way, I love your new profile picture. You look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Willynilly

Mrskc - love your pic - the Lord's beauty radiates in your smile. Praying for you and dh.

Aster - yeah - I got the idea from my journal buddy babythinkpink - she got preggo last cycle with the baster method so I thought "well, hey, instead of taking a month off due to circumstances...might as well try it!" glad to know you've tried it too - I feel like a weirdo but whateve.

and yeah - I would be so honored for you guys to see some video clips or something from the production...I will post them prob in a few weeks.

thx for the prayers! now we just need to sell tickets!


----------



## somedaymama

update on my clomid prescription:

The nurse called back today and said the RE at least wants me to get the "essential" tests done before he'll give me the Clomid. They're going to call back to tell me what the essential tests are and how much they'll cost.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Taebomama & Willynilly: Thank you so much! I appreciate it. Now what or how do you do this turkey baster method?

Haiti in pictures: https://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/earthquake_in_haiti.html

Dont forget about Haiti! They need us now more than ever. Water and $$ are there number one needs! Pray, because God doesnt make mistakes. This is for a rebuilding of that nation. We are looking into adopting an orphan from Haiti, once the emergency dies down.

Thanks!


----------



## TaeBoMama

mrskcbrown said:


> @Taebomama & Willynilly: Thank you so much! I appreciate it. Now what or how do you do this turkey baster method?
> 
> Haiti in pictures: https://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/01/earthquake_in_haiti.html
> 
> Dont forget about Haiti! They need us now more than ever. Water and $$ are there number one needs! Pray, because God doesnt make mistakes. This is for a rebuilding of that nation. We are looking into adopting an orphan from Haiti, once the emergency dies down.
> 
> Thanks!

mrskcbrown, those pictures make my stomach sick. Did you hear about the 84 year old woman who was pulled, ALIVE, from her home after 10 days? Praise God for that! I'm praying for all of Haiti. The full magnitude of this is still hard to wrap my brain around, even with the help of those pictures. For those who want to donate, the Red Cross is the best organization, in my opinion. 

An easy way to donate $10 is to text &#8220;HAITI&#8221; to 90999 to donate $10 to American Red Cross relief for Haiti. If you want to donate more than $10, you should visit their website: https://www.redcross.org/

That would be awesome to adopt an orphan from Haiti. There are so many little ones without parents right now. It's just so sad.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hi girls!

Im_mi told me about this group so I thought I'd pop my head in and say hello!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Im_mi told me about this group so I thought I'd pop my head in and say hello!!

Welcome and we are so glad you are here!:hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Hey girls,

Yes Mrsbrown (love the pic!), we need to remember Haiti!! I've been there three times and have many dear friends there. I've heard from all of them except one precious lady named Becky, who has adopted many orphans and educates them, etc. Last time I went down there she had 17 children! Please pray that they are all OK. They live in the heart of PAP. We also support a young girl in Cite Soleil (poorest square mile in the western hemisphere) so that she can go to a Christian school, get her uniform, books, access to a medical clinic, and a hot meal everyday. I don't know how her or her family is doing, or if the school/clinic building survived, but I know the tireless director of the organization (and his wife) is alive and well!! He is a great man. We have chosen to give to World Vision, who already had 800 workers in Haiti when the earthquake hit, and is a great organization!

On the TTC side of things, I'm not having much PMA this month. My CM has been wacky...almost non-existant. I ovulated earlier than I ever have so we were just getting started!! We might have gotten in on the Day of Ovulation, which in my mind isn't going to give you a very good chance. Anyone know? 

Willy, I hope your production is going well!

Welcome Aaisrie!

someday, *fingers crossed* that there are not too many "essential" tests!!

So, for those who are on a regular schedule, or who have ovulated, what day are you testing on? This cycle has been so unusual for me that I'm not even sure when to test!! I may let it ride unless I just feel unusually preggo...maybe until Friday the 5th? I think Wednesday would be 14 dpo, which would be a day late for me...IDK, we'll see...What do you ladies think?


----------



## Aaisrie

Well it would save from the heartache of BFN!! I had BFN yesterday and today even though I have a lot of symptoms - FF is giving me 87 pts on the early pregnancy predictor but my chart is a little wacky looking...

I feel totally despondent and ready for giving up, totally lost my PMA in my bodies ability to even get pregnant. Gonna go to church this morning, well at 12, it's my old church and I haven't been in a LONG time and I'll be taking my DD for the first time so I'm a little worried about DD making noise!!


----------



## Aster

Hi Aaisrie! Welcome to the group, :hugs: 
This has to be a really quick post but will pop on again later. 
I got EWCM on friday so looks like friday 5th is test day for me too mommahawk! 
Right got to dash but will be back later,
Lovies to you all, xxxx xxx


----------



## Army_Angel

Hi, could I join your Forum? Hubby and I have been ttc for about 3 years off and on. Hes in the Army right now so we had to put our dream on hold for 15 months while he was in Iraq. Hes now home, hopefully for a long while, so we are trying again. I found an amazing RE here in AZ but am now facing Laproscopy surgery because he suspects along with my PCOS, I may also have Endo. I'm trying really hard to put my faith in the lord and trust that he has his hands on us and that everything will happen in his timing but I'm terrified to be honest.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Aaisrie! I'm glad you could join us! I'm sorry you're feeling kind of hopeless right now, I know the feeling all to well. Hang in there... I hope you enjoy your church service this morning. 

Hi Army Angel! :wave: Trying to TTC around deployment must be rough. I've heard that if you get that test done and you do have problems, the test actually helps clear some of them out and it can be easier to get pregnant for a few months after the test. Hopefully it's that way for you!


----------



## im_mi

So glad you're here evie :heart:

Had an amazing couple of days. yesterday i got my BFP :happydance: ive been praying like crazy that this one will stick and for the first time every, i actually heard and felt God speak to me telling me not to worry and that it will be okay.

and THEN, to top it all off, my husband told me today that *he* has been praying and giving thanks and that he heard God speak to him also!!!! I am gobsmacked and so elated. DH has always avoided church and thought that Christianity was "a load of rubbish" but it seems my faith has inspired him and he is finally letting God into his life and his heart :happydance: :happydance: i absolutely could not be happier and i am SO SO SO thankful to God, and to you girls for praying for me when you have :) Glory be to God! :D :D :D I love Him so much i could burst!!!


----------



## Aster

So pleased for you immi sweetie! What a celebration on so many levels! 
Huge hugs xxx xxx


----------



## im_mi

Thank you aster :D i just cant believe how amazing this whole experience has been. Life is SO much sweeter when you allow God to be a part of it!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so happy for you honey, so so much!! I'm so glad you enjoyed church today and you seem to feel comfortable there which is more important!! 

Now you just have to pray that 
A: I have a bean
and
B: it sticks too!

x


----------



## im_mi

My knees will be red raw from all of the praying ill be doing!! :laugh2:


----------



## Aster

:rofl: there's a lot of us to pray for, so you better start now!! Heeheehee lol xxx


----------



## TaeBoMama

im_mi said:


> So glad you're here evie :heart:
> 
> Had an amazing couple of days. yesterday i got my BFP :happydance: ive been praying like crazy that this one will stick and for the first time every, i actually heard and felt God speak to me telling me not to worry and that it will be okay.
> 
> and THEN, to top it all off, my husband told me today that *he* has been praying and giving thanks and that he heard God speak to him also!!!! I am gobsmacked and so elated. DH has always avoided church and thought that Christianity was "a load of rubbish" but it seems my faith has inspired him and he is finally letting God into his life and his heart :happydance: :happydance: i absolutely could not be happier and i am SO SO SO thankful to God, and to you girls for praying for me when you have :) Glory be to God! :D :D :D I love Him so much i could burst!!!

I'm so happy for you! Praise God!:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I should probably introduce myself a little better!

I'm Eve or Evie, I've been a Christian since I was 16 (I'll be 28 next week!). I have been married (to an abusive guy) and am now away from him and hoping my divorce will be through next year. I am now with a lovely (well when he wants to be... bloody men!) guy called Chris and we have a 10.5 month old daughter called Saraya (Sa-Ray-Ah). I'm a single mum during the week as Chris cares for his dad and so can't be away from him too much. We have been trying for our 2nd child since Saraya was 6 mo and unfortunately I had a MC @ just over 6 weeks in September which I'm still finding it difficult to deal with (although I did go up for some healing ministry today in church). I was really hoping this was my month.. AF due on the 26th and it would have made a lovely birthday pressie but I started getting AF type cramps today so even after all my symptoms and my crazy chart I think I might be getting to the end of the road....

Any questions - feel free to ask! But that's a brief (VERY brief!) me!


----------



## Deb111

Aaisrie said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Im_mi told me about this group so I thought I'd pop my head in and say hello!!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Deb111

im_mi that's fabulous news :happydance:

Sorry I've not been around much lately girls - spending some time working on my marriage and enjoying each other again after some recent dramas :cry:

We're not currently trying for a couple of months - in that I'm not doing OPK's etc and :sex: just happens when it happens 

Praying for you all and grateful of your continued prayers

Deb xx


----------



## im_mi

Guys, i have a prayer request if thats OK. My friend Eve (Aaisrie) who posted in here earlier is having a really hard time at the moment and on top of everything that is going on she is having a hellish 2ww. She is struggling and wishing so much for a bean and i would really appreciate it if we could all send some prayers up for her. 

Lord, please wrap your loving arms around our sister, Eve. Keep her safe, comfort her in her sorrow and give her hope where there was none before. Please know the desires of her heart and deliver them, as it is Your will to do so. Please let her know she is loved, and reassure her that things will be OK. Fill her heart with your perfect peace, O Lord, and give her the strength that she needs. Through Jesus Christ our Lord, Amen.


----------



## im_mi

double post


----------



## Willynilly

Immi - so happy for you and definitely praying this little bean settles in comfortably and quickly.

mommahawk - world vision is the BEST! I second that.

mrsckc - turkey baster method is not that romantic but it gets the job done and perhaps better than sex...ok, so dh gets a sample into a cup and you suck it up into an oral plunger/syringe (found in all drugstores, sometimes right next the bbt thermometers)...insert plunger and slower release sperm. I find it helpful b/c I can do it right before bed and then sleep all night...whereas with bd I have to go to bathroom after and a good bit drips out. sorry for all the gritty details - you can find a lot of info online too. 

my chart is looking wacky this month - still waitin to see when I'm gonna ov.


----------



## somedaymama

:yipee: Congrats Im_mi! I am so happy for you! This thread was certainly in need of a BFP. :winkwink: And how wonderful that your hubby was praying for it too.


Aaisrie, I'll be praying for you. Miscarriage is such a painful thing, and I think many of us understand the feeling of wanting a baby very badly. :hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Thank you guys so much for your congratulations and well-wishes, and for praying for Evie :hugs:


----------



## Willynilly

rdy - can you put me down for feb 7th when you get a chance? thanks!


----------



## mommahawk

Well, I guess it's the month of wacky charts! :laugh2:

Im_mi!!!!! I'm SSSOOO happy for you!! Praying this little one sticks!!!

Army_Angel...May God bless you!! Thank you and your husband for both of your sacrifices!! My husband has always thought about becoming a military chaplain, and I tell him that I couldn't stand to be away from him for months at a time!! Praying for all your medical issues also!

Eve, hang in there, girl! We're all praying for you!

:hi: taebomama! Good to 'see' you again!

willy...i'm stalking your chart!...are you usually regular on your ov date?


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hiya ladies. I didn't have time to trawl through all 154 pages of this thread (!!!), but wanted to share with you all that my two little ones were conceived after much prayer and trusting God's timing. It took us about 12 months with both.

I wanted to share with you also a book that I found most helpful - God's Plan For Pregnancy by Nerida Walker.

Praying for you all. xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Im_mi. You have great luck at getting BFPs! I want some of your fertilness. Praying for a sticky bean!:thumbup:


----------



## Aster

Morning All!! (well its afternoon for us all in the UK now!:roll:)

Deb111 - Praying for you sweetie, :hugs: take care of yourself and each other and you can get through anything! 

MrsKCbrown - hows it going lovely? 

Willy and mommahawk - woo hoo, my testing buds!! Hows you sweeties? 

Evie - still praying for you and sending you masses of love. xxxx:hugs::kiss:
Someday -Do you have a date for your tests yet? Hope they aren't too expensive. xxx 

Rdy - how you doing honey? You keeping your chin up I hope!! Or i will be round there with some hugs... I am warning you.... :winkwink::kiss:

Welcome to the newbies, :hugs::hugs:

Ok, think that was it.. sorry if i missed anyone, :hugs:

So I definately ov'ed on friday according to my CM. I thought I was going to Ov on weds but got a quite big EWCM on friday night so managed to squeeze in a BD before going out for dinner with the inlaws! :blush: 
So I covered everyday last week so i definately have not missed the boat! Am so hoping this month could be my BFP, I am getting fed up with it now! 
I bought a BBT the otherday and it arrived on saturday so I am going to temp on the next cycle if i dont get my BFP this month. I really hope i wont have to use it but hey, it came with 10 OPK's and 10 IC preg tests so that is useful at least! 

Every cycle I plan out what my date would be to tell my family and once again there always seems to be a perfect time! We are going away with my inlaws and my SIL all together for a weekend in devon (same place we stayed before Immi - near you!) as we have never got the chance before and by then I would be about 10 weeks, how perfect would that be! :cloud9:

It is interesting though as we were talking about pregnancy (great excuse for me to talk about it through the excuse that we are talking about the girl in the office who is pregnant!:winkwink:) and my MIL was saying that it took her 8 months to get pregnant with her first (my husband) but maybe they weren't covering EVERY day like us! :rofl: Anyway, it made me feel a bit better about it and think I am going to temp for a month next month then if still no BFP, I can go to the doc with 8 months of info!! 

I am paranoid that I am not ovulating, i have read that you can get EWCM when you dont actually ovulate so what if I have regular cycles (always 30 days) and get EWCM at the same time in the cycle each month but what if i am not actually ovulating??? :shrug::shrug: Will I know if I temp? Or is there actually no way of knowing unless you have tests? 

I love 'Friends' and the episode with chandler and monica finding out they were infertile was on yesterday....I tell you, it is haunting me!!! :haha: :roll:

Anyway, I have blabbed on enough, hope you are all having a lovely day. :thumbup:
lovies xxxxxxx


----------



## somedaymama

Aster - yes, if you temp you'll be able to tell for sure. If you have time, I recommend reading the book _Taking Charge of Your Fertility_ before you start temping. Hopefully you won't need to though!! fx'd!

I'm going to start testing (opks) on Feb. 1. That will be CD 20 for me.

I saw that _Friends_ episode the other day too! I <3 Friends...lol.


----------



## Aster

heehee, hubby doesn't understand but I can just watch them again and again. I have seen every episode but they still always make me laugh!


----------



## somedaymama

My hubby atually likes watching them with me. We didn't have cable in our first apartment, so we rented seasons of Friends to watch together. I didn't have TV growing up so I had never seen them before. It took us 4 months to watch all ten seasons. :D 

I love to plan when I'd tell family too. I haven't done it for awhile, but there always seems to be something that would make it the perfect time. That weekend away sounds like it would be great for you guys!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Aster: Oh I am doing as good as can be. Just waiting to O. I guess that will be the end of the week or so. Hope all is well with you.:hugs:

Hey everyone! Hope all is well. I cant wait to O!:happydance: I guess it should be somewhere around CD 17-18. Im just relaxing this month. No temping, OPKs, CM checks, nothing. I know I usually O around that time and so we will just Bd the rest of this week and next week. That should cover all bases and then the rest is up to God.:happydance:

Ive noticed that when most people get :bfp: in our group, they leave us:shrug:. I wonder why that is???:shrug: Just my opinion, but Im feeling like my prayers are just being used to get the BFP, then poof, the people are gone.:nope:

Maybe I am over analyzing. Hope all is well!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I'm back to square 1... obviously God decided this is NOT my month. Feeling hopeless, angry, I've shouted, I've screamed, I've cried. He takes some crap from me sometimes. It doesn't matter which way I cut it, it doesn't seem fair. It's selfish I know, the "why me" but I can't help it. Tonight God is dealing with my inner petulant child.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Well I'm back to square 1... obviously God decided this is NOT my month. Feeling hopeless, angry, I've shouted, I've screamed, I've cried. He takes some crap from me sometimes. It doesn't matter which way I cut it, it doesn't seem fair. It's selfish I know, the "why me" but I can't help it. Tonight God is dealing with my inner petulant child.

Oh I definitely know the feeling. I have been back to square 1 so many times, it isnt even real!!!! I get to the point where I have this "I dont care attitude". 
:hugs: Look on the bright side though, you have a 10 month old DD, which is still a baby:cloud9:. How I would wish for a 10 month old right now! I love my DD who is 9 yrs old:cloud9:. It will happen for you soon, and Im sure you have heard that before as I have. Ive been waiting 10 yrs to have another, still no luck yet! 

Be blessed!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, she is still a baby, but our hopes, our dreams, our wants... whatever, our desires still happen. I always wanted 4 children, I wanted them really close together, I got out of the birthing pool after having my daughter saying I wanted another. It's not that my DD isn't enough, she is amazing and incredible and watching her everyday is a blessing but it doesn't take that desire away, no matter how old they are. It doesn't stop me wanting more just because she's young. I'm so angry at God, I'm mad with him. What reason does he have?? I know, I know His perfect timing. It doesn't take the pain away. It doesn't take my dreams and hopes away. It doesn't stop me feeling let down.


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry, Aaisrie. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Yea, she is still a baby, but our hopes, our dreams, our wants... whatever, our desires still happen. I always wanted 4 children, I wanted them really close together, I got out of the birthing pool after having my daughter saying I wanted another. It's not that my DD isn't enough, she is amazing and incredible and watching her everyday is a blessing but it doesn't take that desire away, no matter how old they are. It doesn't stop me wanting more just because she's young. I'm so angry at God, I'm mad with him. What reason does he have?? I know, I know His perfect timing. It doesn't take the pain away. It doesn't take my dreams and hopes away. It doesn't stop me feeling let down.

@Aaisrie: Maybe you took what I said the wrong way:shrug:, Im not sure. Im only saying that it is a blessing that you have a baby. Its a blessing that I have a baby. There are some who have been longing a long time and still have zero kids.:nope: Am I angry at God because I dont have the *4 kids *that I want, *NO*. I trust and believe that I will have my kids and I will not rush Him. I was just saying that we have to try and find comfort in the children that we do have. 

So feel how you want to feel. I have no right to tell you how to feel. I was only helping you to seek comfort, and to not lose hope in God, and how good he has been to you thus far.:shrug:


----------



## Aster

Evie, I am so sorry. Comparisons don't help as it does just seem so unfair. I am sending you huge hugs and love. It is so hard to just 'believe' sometimes that it will happen. Give yourself time to express your feelings as this is how we grow. I felt insanely jealous of my collegue (my only one in our company) who has announced her pregnancy but after a week of working through my feelings, I am ok. Not fab, just ok but I went through a whole range of emotions to get there. I hated myself for the evil jealousy but actually you do need to. Take some time to look after yourself sweetie, you are a beautiful person and you deserve happiness. 
Lovies xxx xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Aster, I'm sending you masses of baby dust. I just wish I had *something* positive to focus on right now, there isn't. Everything is topsy turvy and this would have been the one thing that would have given me something majorly positive in my life right now.


----------



## Aster

Focus on yourself and your little one honey, give yourself time to experience emotions. Love and hugs xxx xxx


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello Ladies

I had to read a lot of pages to get caught up with everybody..I've been busy these days. I'm with your Mrskc with people who get their bfp's and then they vanish! 


Hey my mamas-to-be. WHERE ARE YOU?..DID YOU LEAVE US??...They will be back. I can't believed i'm in my 2ww and i'm not even trying this time. But i hope all is well with eveybody!


----------



## J_K_L

I'm here! I just do more reading and praying than writing. Thinkg about and praying for you all! 


And CONGRATS Im_mI!!!! This is it!


----------



## im_mi

Hello girls!

So much to catch up on in such a short time!

Evie, sending you massive hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: i hope these intense feelings pass soon and that you are able to feel hopeful again.

JKL, thank you for your congrats!

Dipar, its nice to see you around!

Aster, its great to hear that you are feeling OK about your colleague now :hugs:

and lots of love and prayers to anyone i have forgotten to reply to here! :dohh:

Feeling amazing today, really amazing. DH and I talked about God earlier and he said he is so glad to have found Him finally, and that he loves the warm fuzzy feeling he gets when he prays. i told him that feeling is the Holy Spirit :) I experienced the Holy Spirit for the first time the other day, when Evie (Aaisrie) and I had a conversation about some God stuff and ever since i have been hearing God speak to me so clearly, every time i think about it i feel so warm like there are arms around me. Oh, the power of prayer! i prayed just a few weeks ago that DH would open his heart to the Lord and it happened, and so quickly! Praise Him!

I love our Lord so much :cloud9: life is just slotting into place so perfectly. I wish i could bottle this feeling and share it with all of you.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread, but I just wanted to say 'hi' to you all. I am not an overly religious person myself, but I just wanted to say that there is such a great 'feeling' on this thread and lots of positivity. I enjoy having a peek at it now and again and hope you don't mind!

Congrats to those of you with your BFP's and good luck to everyone waiting.

PF xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dipar_Butt3 said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I had to read a lot of pages to get caught up with everybody..I've been busy these days. I'm with your Mrskc with people who get their bfp's and then they vanish!
> 
> 
> Hey my mamas-to-be. WHERE ARE YOU?..DID YOU LEAVE US??...They will be back. I can't believed i'm in my 2ww and i'm not even trying this time. But i hope all is well with eveybody!

Hey girl. Hope all is well. I bet you get your BFP this time. It seems thats when it happens when you stress less. Thats me, less stress. Just loving life and grateful for what God is doing in it.:hugs: 

Thanks for the prayers from all the mommy's to be! Hope you all are feeling fine, and we cant wait to see those babies!:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

pink flamingo, hi! :wave: join in whenever you want!

JKL, good to see you! How is the pregnancy going?

Immi, I'm glad you and DH are doing so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Dipar_Butt3 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> I had to read a lot of pages to get caught up with everybody..I've been busy these days. I'm with your Mrskc with people who get their bfp's and then they vanish!
> 
> 
> Hey my mamas-to-be. WHERE ARE YOU?..DID YOU LEAVE US??...They will be back. I can't believed i'm in my 2ww and i'm not even trying this time. But i hope all is well with eveybody!
> 
> Hey girl. Hope all is well. I bet you get your BFP this time. It seems thats when it happens when you stress less. Thats me, less stress. Just loving life and grateful for what God is doing in it.:hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the prayers from all the mommy's to be! Hope you all are feeling fine, and we cant wait to see those babies!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Mrskc,

So far all is well. I had to experince some crazy stuff on my end of the computer screen but other then that all is well. When ever GOD give me a bfp then he will. I'm not looking into ttc this cycle and DP doesn't want to miss it. I'm tired of every month after month hoping for a bfp and then AF always shows. Less stress is the best and it's the test that will give you a bfp and everything else.

I am excited on what GOD is doing this year and this season in my life.


----------



## Aster

Hi pinkflamingo! Welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Just in case you guys haven't read it - I thought this was a beautiful story

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/217399-he-hears-your-crys.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Dipar: I am so glad to see that you are excited for what God is doing for you in this season of your life. I celebrate with you.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Aster said:


> Hi pinkflamingo! Welcome to the thread :hugs:


Hi Aster and thank you for the welcome! I noticed that we are 'neighbours'! We live in Warwickshire!

x


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @Dipar: I am so glad to see that you are excited for what God is doing for you in this season of your life. I celebrate with you.

Thank you Mrskc :hugs: Yes i'm very excited. It's something about 2010 I see more then hope. It's hard to explain it. But thanks :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

Just to let you know I'm still stalking this thread and praying for you all - just taking a back seat for a while. I appreciate your continued kind words and prayers

Deb xx


----------



## somedaymama

My doctor's office called and there are 5 tests that I have to have done before they will prescribe the Clomid. They understand the cost thing, so they are sending me an order for the tests and I can get them done anywhere--if I can find somewhere cheaper they are okay with that. Hopefully I can find somewhere that I can get them done affordably.

eta: three of the tests were testosterone, prolactin, and glucose. My hubby couldn't understand the others when he talked to them. :)


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks for the update, Someday...hopefully you'll be able to find somewhere that can do those tests cheaper!!

I'm not sure what's going on with my chart, but this morning FF changed my O date to Day 15. I have no idea why, except for the watery CM I noted on CD 14. But really, looking at all my past charts, I reported some kind of "fertile" CM mid-way through my luteal phase almost every chart. And on my side of things, I really am terrible at trying to decipher what kind of CM I'm having :blush: ...I usually just put Creamy as my default :rolleyes:

So, any charting experts want to take a guess at why FF now has my O date on CD 15? And if I thought I was out before due to the timing of BD, now I *really* have no chance. The whole charting thing is just really frustrating. :growlmad:

I'm thinking about ditching it next month (or continuing to take my temp and have my hubby record it on paper somewhere so that I can enter it after the month's over just for record-keeping :-k )
Plus, I'm second-guessing all of my CM...anyway, thanks for listening :hugs:...would love to hear your thoughts...

hope everyone's doing well...


----------



## somedaymama

FF does not like to see fertile-quality CM after ovulation, and they consider watery to be fertility-quality. Last month my ov line was changed to dotted instead of solid when I had watery CM after ov. I'm like you though--I'm terrible at "classifying" my CM unless it's very clear what it is--like really watery or really sticky. Sorry this is so frustrating for you. :growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mommahawk are you recording 1 instance of cm or are you watching it throughout the day and recording the most common? I tend to watch mine over the course of the day and see what it's mostly like because I know recording 1 instance can throw your chart off. You could always just take that days CM out (as in just discard it as an anomaly) because it definitely looks like you O'd on CD11. If I have strange CM I just don't record it and only record it when I know what I'm recording because otherwise it can throw your chart off. Watery is quite easy to tell because it is literally like water, there's no substance to it at all, unlike creamy which tends to be thicker and more like water with cornflour in it or something!! LOL Bad description I know!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> Thanks for the update, Someday...hopefully you'll be able to find somewhere that can do those tests cheaper!!
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with my chart, but this morning FF changed my O date to Day 15. I have no idea why, except for the watery CM I noted on CD 14. But really, looking at all my past charts, I reported some kind of "fertile" CM mid-way through my luteal phase almost every chart. And on my side of things, I really am terrible at trying to decipher what kind of CM I'm having :blush: ...I usually just put Creamy as my default :rolleyes:
> 
> So, any charting experts want to take a guess at why FF now has my O date on CD 15? And if I thought I was out before due to the timing of BD, now I *really* have no chance. The whole charting thing is just really frustrating. :growlmad:
> 
> I'm thinking about ditching it next month (or continuing to take my temp and have my hubby record it on paper somewhere so that I can enter it after the month's over just for record-keeping :-k )
> Plus, I'm second-guessing all of my CM...anyway, thanks for listening :hugs:...would love to hear your thoughts...
> 
> hope everyone's doing well...

I wish you lots of luck with charting! I tried it the first month and I couldnt do it. I kept forgetting, then the chart would change my O dates:dohh:! I just ditched it and I dont do anything! No CM checking, no chart, no OPK! I just bd every other day with DH not just for babymaking but because I love him, LOL.

Good luck to you and charting! I hope it all works out for you!:happydance:


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks, ladies for your thoughts!

Eve, I think you're right. I had CM most of the day, and just WM for a little bit. But I think FF said to record your "most fertile" CM for the day, but I guess in this case it doesn't really make sense, does it? I had thought about changing that WM to CM anyway, so you've given me the OK to do it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## mommahawk

Hey, look at that! Even though it's not brilliant, at least O'ing on CD 11 gives us a chance!! We can change our O day by just manipulating our FF chart, right? :winkwink:
JK, I really do think CD 11 makes more sense, at least according to my temps.


----------



## Aaisrie

Definitely! It looks normal now! I think 1 instance of possibly having fertile cm when it doesn't match the other indicators seems irrelevant. I check my cm and if I had 1 moment of sticky in a day of EWCM I wouldn't discount it as a fertile day! I think it's just all in context and perspective. All these indicators should work together - your temp, your cm and your cp! Charting more than one makes the others make sense :)


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk said:


> We can change our O day by just manipulating our FF chart, right? :winkwink:

Wow, that would be terrific. I would start reporting high temps today! LOL. I'm glad you could get your chart figured out.


----------



## Aster

Ooo, its good to know that you girls can give some insight into charting. If this isn't my month (although I so hope that it is... please please) then i am going to chart next month so I know where to come to! :winkwink: 

Aster xx


----------



## im_mi

Hi guys!

just popping in to say hello :) sorry ive not been posting. am reading though and keeping up with you all :)

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Aster start charting now - you don't have to start at the start of a cycle because it gives you insight regardless of when you start. Plus it will have you in a good routine for IF (lets hope not!) your next cycle starts. I started mid cycle. Now I don't even think about it, my temp time is 8am, my alarm goes off, I temp barely opening 1 eye to see the thermometer is ready and then shut them while it's in, when the alarm on it goes off, I open 1 eye, note the temp and go back to sleep!! I'm so used to it now I don't even think about it!


----------



## Aster

Hmm.. good point. I think I will do that, I have a mad weekend but at least I have started! I was put off as FF made it look like you had to start at the beginning of a cycle but now i know you can start later, I will! thanks :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi ladies! I am still alive. . . I just haven't had a computer for almost a week! Mine has a virus and we don't have the money to fix it, so I am borrowing a friends laptop. I don't have long to post, but I did read through everything I have missed. 

Hello and welcome to all of the new people!! I will be sure to add you to my prayer list! :flower:

Just a quick update on me. . . .
I went to see my gyno last week to schedule a time to start getting tested as we have been ttc for 9 mos with no little blessing. So. . I will start testing in Feb. as long as AF doesn't show up. I have been having excruciating pain when we BD in my lower abdomen, so I am having an ultrasound done tomorrow afternoon to be sure I don't have any cysts on my ovaries or anything. Thats it for now! 

Glad to see that for the most part everyone is doing well. Sure did miss y'all!! Have a blessed day! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie said:


> Aster start charting now - you don't have to start at the start of a cycle because it gives you insight regardless of when you start. Plus it will have you in a good routine for IF (lets hope not!) your next cycle starts. I started mid cycle. Now I don't even think about it, my temp time is 8am, my alarm goes off, I temp barely opening 1 eye to see the thermometer is ready and then shut them while it's in, when the alarm on it goes off, I open 1 eye, note the temp and go back to sleep!! I'm so used to it now I don't even think about it!

good advice. If nothing else, Aster, it will get you in a routine so your charting will be easeir from the beginning of your next cycle. (if you have a next! hopefully not!) Fertility friend seemed really intimidating to me at first, so I kept my charts on paper for awhile. Once I actually started using it, I realized it actually wasn't that bad. You can record CM and other fertility signs also, even if you don't want to temp every day.

Hi Rdy2, I hope everything is okay when they do the ultrasound! I'm glad you are getting some tests done, hopefully this means something will happen for you soon!


----------



## Willynilly

Mommahawk - well my ov days are &#8220;sorta&#8221; regular&#8230;day 14 or 15...but I&#8217;ve had a few surprise months now - two times when I was extremely stressed (this month being one of them), I didn&#8217;t ov until Day 17...and one month I ov&#8217;d day 11...which makes it a little tricky to pin down the bd&#8230;but, I feel we did ok with bd timing this month&#8230;we shall see.

Immi - I think it is soooo amazing that when we accept Christ into our lives - we are subsequently FILLED w/ the holy spirit. I mean - that's awesome...thanks God - for living INSIDE of us. we really are the salt and light of this world. what a miracle with your dh...he definitely had you together for a purpose greater than you could imagine. "For I know the plans I have for you, plans to prosper you not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future." Jeremiah 29:11

Mommahawk - day 11 looks like it was DEFINITELY it for you.

Aster - hi my girl! I ov'd late, so I'm 4dpo this month...we shall see now. how many days past are you?


----------



## Willynilly

thanks for your prayers on our show...we open tonight and it looks FANTASTIC! and ticket sales are going really well...thank u, thank u thank u...videos soon.


----------



## Aaisrie

Aster said:


> Hmm.. good point. I think I will do that, I have a mad weekend but at least I have started! I was put off as FF made it look like you had to start at the beginning of a cycle but now i know you can start later, I will! thanks :hugs:

Not at all, it will tell you it doesn't have enough information to calculate O days etc but it just gets you used to using it. I have an app on my phone which allows me to record my temp too so sometimes I put it in there in the morning but most BBTs will save the last temp so even if you don't remember it you just have to switch it on to see the last one. I have found it's really helped me get in touch with my body and so much so I KNEW my AF was going to start that evening because I was more focused on it. It also helped me not get my hopes up too much when my temp was all over the place (although people have been preg with crazy charts so it's not a definite!).


----------



## mrskcbrown

@rdy2bamom: I hope all goes well with you. Maybe when you go they will say you are BFP and then you wont have to undergo further testing. Fxd for you! Glad to see you are doing well.

@willynilly: I hope opening nite is everything you want it to be and more. I am excited for you.

As for me, we are in the dreaded fertile days... Will we get the eggy or not? LOL.


----------



## mrskcbrown

slow on here tonite huh? Good nite ladies!


----------



## somedaymama

Okay, I got the info from my doctor today about the tests. These are the tests I have to get done before he'll prescribe me clomid: testosterone, hydroxyprog, TSH, prolactin, and a 2 hour fasting glucose with insulin level. The first four are $585, the doctor's office couldn't tell me how much the glucose test is because it has to be done at the hospital. It's still a lot of money, but wayyyy less than $3k! :thumbup:

I hope you catch your eggy mrskc! It seems like you all go through multiple cycles between my ovulation days...on the positive side, I start my opks on Monday!


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope the tests work out for you someday! Hopefully you won't need them and you'll catch one this cycle :)


----------



## somedaymama

I hope so too!!

Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@somedaymama: Ive taken all of those tests. You will find out a wealth of information from those tests so that is a great thing. I hated the glucose test and almost puked when she gave it to me. Then I think you have to wait 1-2 hrs to be retested. I truly hope you find out whats the issue and it can get resolved so that you can get your BFP. Good luck!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey ladies. Sorry its been so long! :friends:



Deb111 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Just to let you know I'm still stalking this thread and praying for you all - just taking a back seat for a while. I appreciate your continued kind words and prayers
> 
> Deb xx

This is much my case to. I think about you ladies everyday. I try to keep up with the posts, but have just been aquainting myself with everyone situations. ts not that im "avoiding" this group, not that at all. You all such great and strong and lovely women. In general, i just havn't been on BnB much, In fact i have LOADS of journals and threads to update myself up on. I try to keep up with you ladies though. I havn't really been online much because i have tired and sick, so ive been spending my time working and sleeping for the most part. Work has picked up and my schedule has change significantly since my BFP. So im just not online much period. Though i do try to keep myself updated and i try to write in my journal when i do find time, but even thats tough. Nothing personal, but its getting challenging actually logging online because of everything. No worries though been keeping you in my prayers. Love all you girls and i can't wait for y'll to be in the preggo section with me! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry its been so long! :friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Just to let you know I'm still stalking this thread and praying for you all - just taking a back seat for a while. I appreciate your continued kind words and prayers
> 
> Deb xx
> 
> This is much my case to. I think about you ladies everyday. I try to keep up with the posts, but have just been aquainting myself with everyone situations. ts not that im "avoiding" this group, not that at all. You all such great and strong and lovely women. In general, i just havn't been on BnB much, In fact i have LOADS of journals and threads to update myself up on. I try to keep up with you ladies though. I havn't really been online much because i have tired and sick, so ive been spending my time working and sleeping for the most part. Work has picked up and my schedule has change significantly since my BFP. So im just not online much period. Though i do try to keep myself updated and i try to write in my journal when i do find time, but even thats tough. Nothing personal, but its getting challenging actually logging online because of everything. No worries though been keeping you in my prayers. Love all you girls and i can't wait for y'll to be in the preggo section with me! :DClick to expand...

Glad to see you are doing well. I understand your work struggles. Be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

thanks mrskcbrown, I hope I can get everything figured out too! Hey your ovulation is coming up soon!

Guppy, good to see you! I can't believe you're at 10 weeks already!


----------



## Aster

Hey girlies!! 

Well I had a mad weekend! but it was so much fun and I have shaved another 4 days off the long wait til friday.
I have to be honest, I would bet a million pounds I'm not pregnant... :cry:
Ah well, I have had no symptoms at all and I am just sure that I am not. Friday is officially test day so we will see but with no symptoms at all I am feeling less urge to POAS!! heehee. 
I had a lovely relaxed weekend and enjoyed a few glasses of wine without feeling guilty at all and think a much more relaxed approach is going to help me in the long run! 

Also after a long discussion with hubby, I am going to look for another job again. I want to earn more money and it is mad to take the extra out of our business when I can just work in another job which will give me a change and I think will be good for me. I turned down an interview last November as I was worried about getting a new job and then immediately getting pregnant but now I can't hang around for ever just in case! 
So I have put in 5 applications for jobs back in the NHS (although none of them are nursing as my reg has run out so going more for the admin side) so will keep our fingers crossed! :thumbup:

Anyhoo, hows you gals all doing? 
Guppy - :hugs::hugs: Good to see you sweetie glad your good. xxx
Willy - hows the show going hon? 
Aaisrie - Charting Should start tomoz I think, still not sure if I will just take it easy for a few months but will give it a go.
Someday - Wow, thats quite a few tests but at least it is cheaper than you thought. Good luck hon xxx
MrsKCbrown - hows you, did you get some :sex: in on the good days? 
Dipar, willy and rdy? - Anyone got any good symptoms? 

Sorry if i missed you out, i am thinking of you too :hugs::hugs:
but gotta get back to work! 

A xx


----------



## somedaymama

Hey Aster, don't give up yet! It's still really early to be seeing symptoms. I hope Friday brings you good news. :hugs: I'm glad you've been able to relax.

Good luck looking for a new job! As an added bonus, you won't have to work with the preggo lady if you get a new job. :winkwink:

Have a great day everyone! :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Aster even if you aren't TTC charting before you want to TTC is a good idea as then you will understand your bodies cycles better. I have discovered my LP is only 11 or 12 so knowing that means my O is in a different place than you would think etc 

Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend, I didn't - my DD was projectile vomiting all weekend!! We only had one instance today so I'm just keeping my eye on her... soooo need a bath but don't want to leave her alone and she doesn't nap very long :S


----------



## im_mi

aster, i hardly had any symptoms to speak of until after my AF was due. I have lost count of the amount of women on here, myself included, who end up being pregnant on cycles they were sure they werent. Youve had symptoms before but you didnt end up being preggers, right? :D im feeling very hopeful for you!

Aww evie im glad she is perking up a bit. You must be exhausted! is Chris helping you out much? i know how he feels about vomit...

Guppy its so nice to see you! sorry to hear you have been so busy, i hope you are getting plenty of feet-up time too!

Willy nilly, how did the performance go??? i cant wait to see videos!

Someday, Mrskcbrown, and everyone else, how are you doing?

Had a LOVELY morning at church on sunday. I have just started going to a different church and i love it there so much, its so laid back and fun and vibrant :D


----------



## Aaisrie

He's away home first thing today Im! I thought it was all over until she threw up her milk at lunchtime! I started thinking if this continues I'm getting her tested for a milk allergy!


----------



## im_mi

aww bless her :( It could be, although can a milk allergy just develop out of the blue like that? x


----------



## Willynilly

hi girls! the show was a hit!!! the kids were amazing and I'm such a "proud momma" now...will miss them sooo much...headed back to nyc tomorrow. will post vids hopefully within the next week or so!!!

hi Guppy! glad the pregnancy is going well - sorry you are sicky and tired, though. as far as pregnant women leaving our group - I really understand - once you are pregnant - u are in a TOTALLY new phase...you have a lot of new stuff to focus on and you need to speak with women who can help you in that phase...I understand not having the time to fully keep up with your ttc group b/c now your attention is divided between ttc friends and preggo friends...and lets face it - it's not healthy to spend ALL your time on the web. there's still careers, housework, husbands, etc to be taken care of. anyway, I just wanted to say that. not that I plan on peacing out when I get preg but I certainly won't be able to keep up with EVERYTHING on bnb.

as far as me this month: boo. we gave such a GREAT try in spite of a very stressful month and lots of obstacles...but b/c I was so stressed - I didn't ovulate until DAY 19!!! eeek. our last try was day 17. we tried again on day 20 but I'm sure the eggy was not in transit any longer. anyway, I guess all our hope is in day 17...I'm only 6 dpo right now and no symptoms...not expecting any - I really don't think we caught it. I'm so disappointed that no matter how hard we try we ALWAYS seems to miss the correct timing. boooooooooooooooooooooooo.

aster - how you feeling?
Immi ? how you doing girly?
Someday - gonna go check ur journal.
miss and love you all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Im - apparently it can. It's just because she has had this cough and runny nose for nearly 2 months and apparently thats a sign of it too?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all!:hugs:

I am doing well. I had those nagging "O" pains on yesterday.:shrug: We :sex: friday and saturday. We also :sex: yesterday but no:spermy:. I think DH gets stage fright when I mention that I am "Oing". Its probably not consciously but subconsciously. We will:sex: today as well, and we will be less tired so hopefully hubby can perform:blush:. I had a DR's appt on wednesday with my RE to discuss IUI but we decided that we will just wait until we have been married a year. If no :bfp: by then, then we will proceed with the IUI. 

I have so much faith that this can truly happen on our own. Maybe I have too much PMA??:shrug: I think of the women in the bible who had PCOS and didnt know it, and eventually conceived. Im sure they had conception problems as well, but what did they do back then??? Many of them prayed and trusted God, so thats what I am doing. Not to say that I dont get discouraged because I do, but I dont stay there. I pick myself up, dust off and try again!:winkwink: I test on February 17 and maybe it will be a :bfp: or maybe not:shrug:? I dont stop my life because Im not :bfp:. 

I enjoy it to the fullest!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## TaeBoMama

As far as the pregnant ladies not keeping up with us on here: I totally get that. I'm so unpregnant and I can't keep up! I do read all the posts, but don't always have time to reply to everyone. Like right now, I should be teaching my kiddos! It's a trying to conceive team...and once you're pregnant you're no longer TTC. Of course I love to hear from the pregnant gals--But I understand them not coming around as much.

I have to run! I hope to have some chat time with you lovely ladies, soon!


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hello ladies!

I'm so very sad and sorry to tell you that I have lost this one! Owwwie, Owwwie , Owwwie :cry: I miscarried and had a d&c last week at 11 weeks. ultrasound indicated development stopped at about 7 weeks.

Like a few others have mentioned recently, I apologise for being absent here due to the shimmy over to pregnancy forums, a fantastic 4 week holiday at home in Canada and all the consuming details re: being pregnant and preparing for a baby. I have jumped in and out to take a peak and soooo thrilled to see the BFP'S and hopefull positive and practicing :sex: YAAAAY! 

I am going to shimmy over to the new thread "trying again after loss" CUS I INTEND TO GET MY GROOVE ON ASAP! but I'll scootch back here when I'm done sharing and greiving about my loss through forum.

In the meantime, can I please ask for your prayers? I continue to put one foot in front of the other and allow God to guide us through the process of grief. I am surely getting to a place where..."it is well with my soul"

lots of love and baby dust! xoxo Groovy


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Groovy, that's awful. I'm so sorry. I know I don't know you but maybe when you are back in the TTC corner I can get to know you better.

TaeBoMama I agree, I thought it was a TTC group so I'm totally understanding as to why people leave when they get preg


----------



## groovygrl

Aaisrie,

Thank you, yes I'd really like to get to know you better!:flower:

I'm glad you and other's have expressed that there's no judgement for popping in or out. I would be lying if I didn't say there was a little guilt.In my thoughts, this is the place for respect of anticipation, suggestions, hope, giggles, prayer and support in the process of TTC. Although everyone here is so lovely and full of joy, It's not the place to gush about blissfully painfull bigger boobs:winkwink: Nor is it the place to lament my loss:nope: 

It is however a great place to submit a prayer request.:flow:


----------



## Aaisrie

Groovy, you are MORE than welcome to lament your loss here. Prayer is for everything, beginnings and endings. Where friends are, you can lament. Loss is hard, and sometimes it's easier to be around those who share similar values and thoughts. Unless of course being here is too hard for you while you deal with your loss.
I had my MC at just over 6 weeks and it's STILL hard and I'm STILL dealing with it, but now it occupies less space in my head and less space in my everyday thoughts, don't get me wrong it's still with me everyday but now I can CHOOSE not to think about it constantly. I pray He will give you the peace in your heart

x


----------



## Deb111

So sorry to hear of your loss Groovy - take good care of yourself xx


----------



## Deb111

Got my blood test results back today and my progesterone level is 30.7 so apparently I've ovulated (which I was pretty sure of anyway - but still good to know!) :happydance:

Hope you are all ok :thumbup:

Deb xx


----------



## groovygrl

Dear Aaisrie

Thank you for that! 

I am so sorry you have felt this loss too! Yes, it is a comfort to share with women that share the same faith. You would know how I cried and went back and forth. in one breath, accused God of "noooooooo fair?!" In the next, "okay, okay, your will be done." then again with the, "what? you are kidding me? this sucks! we were already planning" back to "bring me peace, I trust you to order and provide." mad, sad, humble, acceptance,hurt, anticipation,etc. etc.

I am glad that there is a place in the not to distant future where it will occupy less space in my head. I also agree that it is a choice. Thanks for the allowing me to do this here Aais.

Blessed Silver lining is that my marraige has grown stronger.

xo Groovy


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Groovygirl: Im so sorry to hear about your loss!:hugs: I know there are no words that I can say:nope: but I do know that God is a healer and He can do anything but fail. He will bless you with a BFP that goes all the way to term and will be blessed, just for your faithfulness!:flower:

@Deb: That is an excellent number. I think the highest Ive ever gotten is like a 32. Im excited for you and hope all is going well in your life!:hugs:

@Taebomama: Good to see all is well with you! One day to testing I see. GL and I hope you get a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

thank you for the hugs sent across the pacific ocean! sharing ur beautiful spirit continues to be a gift here! ( recent pic change is pretty and glow-y too)

enjoy ur day! and thanks for reminding me that faith makes everything possible!

It's all there waiting for us Mrskc!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

TaeBoMama said:


> As far as the pregnant ladies not keeping up with us on here: I totally get that. I'm so unpregnant and I can't keep up! I do read all the posts, but don't always have time to reply to everyone. Like right now, I should be teaching my kiddos! It's a trying to conceive team...and once you're pregnant you're no longer TTC. Of course I love to hear from the pregnant gals--But I understand them not coming around as much.

what she said. :) (except for the teaching my kiddos part, of course :winkwink:) I love seeing all of our old buddies, but I'm thrilled for all of you that get to move on from TTC!


----------



## somedaymama

Groovygrl, I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. :sad2: The TTC After Loss section is great, and feel free to lament your loss here whenever you want. I know I do, and mine was months ago. I'm praying for you. :hugs: Take care. I'm glad you and your husband have been able to come together through this. Don't isolate each other through your pain. :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

dear somedaymama,

thank you for your words of encouragement:flower:

im so sorry for your loss too. Oh it's so very sad! Looking around the TTC after loss forum has been helpful and makes me so very grateful to be able to trust in the lord!

i am praying for your healthy BFP

xo Groovy


----------



## Aaisrie

groovygrl said:


> Dear Aaisrie
> 
> Thank you for that!
> 
> I am so sorry you have felt this loss too! Yes, it is a comfort to share with women that share the same faith. You would know how I cried and went back and forth. in one breath, accused God of "noooooooo fair?!" In the next, "okay, okay, your will be done." then again with the, "what? you are kidding me? this sucks! we were already planning" back to "bring me peace, I trust you to order and provide." mad, sad, humble, acceptance,hurt, anticipation,etc. etc.
> 
> I am glad that there is a place in the not to distant future where it will occupy less space in my head. I also agree that it is a choice. Thanks for the allowing me to do this here Aais.
> 
> Blessed Silver lining is that my marraige has grown stronger.
> 
> xo Groovy

Trust me, if you'd heard my conversation with God at that point in time... well I'm sure many ladies here wouldn't find it acceptable Christian language! I don't hold my tongue with God, and I know he would expect nothing less from me! He got it in the neck, plain and simple. It's NOT fair!! That's the truth BUT just as Job was blessed 10 fold, so we will be. Everything was taken from Job, not by God but by satan and that's what we have to remember. I think like any loss, whether it's a father, brother, cousin, aunt, it's still a loss, it's still part of our genetics and we need to grieve and shout and scream because that's what brings it to a place of occupying less space, that's how we deal with it. We are only human and to stand by and say "It's God's will" would be false and wrong and only building a wall between us. Let it out, get it out, do whatever you need to do!

We are all here to pray for whatever you need, you only have to say the word. I hope God is giving you peace with this, little steps, one at a time.


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie, I know you were talking to groovygrl, but your words were very encouraging to me. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Aster

So sorry for your loss groovygrl. Sending you huge hugs. xxxxx

Still no symptoms for me...11DPO... ho hum.... :shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm glad Someday - I didn't realise you had had a loss, sorry I know it's in your sig I just noticed it now :S

I'm glad you get some comfort in it. I hate Job, not hate him but the actually book, in fact I dislike reading most of the Bible (I'm not behind the doors in saying how I feel, even if it SOUNDS unChristian!) but I had to read Job as part of the Christian youthwork I did a few yrs ago. I found it incredibly boring but I still read it and learnt how God blesses when the devil hurts, he repays what the devil takes from us. It's also about looking at reality - my MIL said to me there is a reason for everything, maybe your body wasn't ready to carry another, maybe there was something wrong with the baby (I know it's cliche but true), maybe the timing isn't right. There are so many reasons as to why we experience loss but I know in hindsight it works out for the best. The Bible verse I live by is Romans 5:3-5:



> 3Not only so, but we[c] also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; 4perseverance, character; and character, hope. 5And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.

How amazing is that REJOYCE in our sufferings, because it will make us stronger, it will make us BETTER people. That suffering is what brings hope and hope comes from God. Hope does NOT disappoint us, trust Him, believe he will fulfill. I don't believe God gives us the desire for children to taunt us, but because he wants to fulfill it. This month I am praying "Either promise you will grant my desire or take my desire away".


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
It took me a while to understand that Satan caused my miscarriage- not God. BUT God did find a way to glorify that tragedy in my life. I am convinced he will do the same for yours. I know what suffering must be taking place. If you need anything, dont hesitate to ask. Praying for you :friends:


----------



## im_mi

Well said, evie. <3


----------



## somedaymama

*Aaisrie*, I love those verses from Romans. Thank you for the reminder. I actually really like the book of Job though...Job went through such struggle, but he still managed to praise God. Here are a few of my favorite verses: 


> Even to day is my complaint bitter: my stroke is heavier than my groaning. Oh that I knew where I might find him! that I might come even to his seat! ... But he knoweth the way that I take: when he hath tried me, I shall come forth as gold.




> I know that thou canst do every thing, and that no thought can be withholden from thee. Who is he that hideth counsel without knowledge? therefore have I uttered that I understood not; things too wonderful for me, which I knew not. Hear, I beseech thee, and I will speak: I will demand of thee, and declare thou unto me. I have heard of thee by the hearing of the ear: but now mine eye seeth thee.




> Then Job arose, and rent his mantle, and shaved his head, and fell down upon the ground, and worshipped, And said, Naked came I out of my mother's womb, and naked shall I return thither: the LORD gave, and the LORD hath taken away; blessed be the name of the LORD. In all this Job sinned not, nor charged God foolishly.


----------



## im_mi

i love reading the verses posted here :) i have read very little of the Bible but i intend to start reading at least a little bit each day.

I have decided on my new tattoo! I am going to have "Yahweh Tsuri" on either my wrist, or over my heart. Although i havent decided whether to have it in hebrew or written as above. I think probably hebrew. Cant wait! it means "the Lord my rock".


----------



## Aaisrie

I like it the way it's written Ims!

Someday, I find the Bible pretty boring unless I can relate to it. I LOVE Ecclesiastes! The whole book is "Life is CRAP, nothing you do is worth anything except worshipping God" lol that's my summary! I love that, I think it's so easy to relate to. I also love when people try and judge you, quoting Bible verses - the minister I worked for when I did some of my youthwork used to CONSTANTLY tell me off for my tattoos - telling me I was going to go to Hell for them (very Christian huh?) and yet he never commented on the verses following saying men shouldn't cut the hair at the sides of their faces - he was always cleanly shaven! Don't take crap outta context mister!! God loves me for who I am and quoting verses which very much relate to the time, culture and era they were written telling me I'm going to go to Hell is RUBBISH! My relationship with God is far more important. When I was 16ish I used to be totally Goth and wore horrendous amounts of black, I used to go to church in belly tops and lace and the old ladies in their hats used to give me dirty looks all the time - he ain't looking at my clothes, he's looking at my HEART!


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie said:


> he ain't looking at my clothes, he's looking at my HEART!

well said! :thumbup:


----------



## Willynilly

hi girls! not much to say - just missing you all and stalking...how's everyone's month going?


----------



## mommahawk

Hi girls...just popping in to catch up and see how everyone is doing...looks like we've all been pretty busy lately!

As for me, I've been waiting on AF for THREE DAYS now since my temp went down, and I have all the signs that she's coming an.y.sec.ond....for THREE DAYS!!! GGRRRR! Just come on already! :hissy:

Okay, thanks for letting me get that out...:flower:

On the positive side, I'm now 14dpo...the longest luteal phase I've had since I started charting about 9 months ago! :dance:


----------



## groovygrl

Aaisrie,

Thanks again, keeping it real for me (and clearly somedaymama too!) Yup, I had a very unchristian - like, foul mouthed, evil tempered rant! It's what I needed to bring me to my knees. I could honestly imagine the Lord saying "wow!" and then asking me if I was finished and if I was ready to give it all to him and crawl into his arms. This is my way, not right, not wrong. Just the way it is with Him and I.

Thanks everyone for lovely words of encouragement, support and your powerful prayers!

Guppy, you beautiful pregalicious babe! Yahoo! Belly rubs and prayers for your sweet growing bub!

xo


----------



## Aaisrie

Groovy - it *IS* right, because it's YOUR individual relationship with God!! I'm the same way. God smirks at me, he does it all the time because he knows it annoys me when I'm mad about something! He just stands there and smirks like "yea right, whatever, yea yea yea, keep talking". That's what being a real Christian is, being you WITH your Father, not prancing around in pretty hats and judging people - that's what the pharisees did... well I'm not sure about the pretty hats but definitely the judging people!!

Okay so I quoted the next paragraph because as I was typing I felt a nudge, so I stopped and listened. This is what I heard, the whole time I typed this paragraph I was in tears and my heart was really hurting - I felt.... I STILL feel like I'm having a heart attack my heart hurts so much! The tears are still running down my face! Geez God, seriously with the heart thing? You can stop now!! So yea, read, there is a bit specifically for you Groovy, it's the 2nd paragraph.



> You know the HS is in this thread, he's here and he's moving. He's covering each and every one of us and blessing us. He wants us all to know no matter whether we conceive or don't conceive each month that it doesn't mean he loves us any less, that He will grant us peace in those months. That when we lose, He loses too, that when we hurt, he hurts too, that when we cry, He cries too.
> 
> He's crying with you right now Groovy, He's so sad for you and he just wants to heal you and make you better but you have to allow him to do that. He wants you to know he's there with you, through all of this and he will never walk away no matter what.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Willynilly said:


> hi girls! not much to say - just missing you all and stalking...how's everyone's month going?

Hey WillyNilly! Glad to see you doing well! 2 days from testing any symptoms or are you just taking it easy. Im doing good and just trying to refocus my life so that its not TTC driven. Good luck to you!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey willynilly, I missed your post earlier - I'm about to go into BD mode this weekend!! How's yours going??


----------



## Willynilly

hi mrskc and aaisrie and everyone else!
oh, my ticker is wrong since I ovulated late - I still have about 5-6 days until testing...I'm 10dpo today, but super long luteal phase...which I guess is a good thing. well, we had a GREAT try this month so I'm super happy...we got almost every day in a row before and day of ov. I think that is our best try yet...and it was all with the turkey baster method. so, we'll wait and see now. the 2ww is flying by for me this time. no symptoms really - bbs hurt badly last night but they hurt every month so it doesn't mean much. as far as feeling preg...I feel preg EVERY cycle and I never am. this month I def don't think I'm preg...so now I'm using reverse pysch and hoping I am! 

best of luck to all the rest of you...and many prayers, of course.


----------



## Aaisrie

I love the reverse psych!! Super long LP, I wish, lucky you :D

Sorry if I'm just being nosy - why the turkey baster?


----------



## mommahawk

Yay, Willy! I'm glad you gave yourself such a good chance this month! *fingers crossed* I really hope this is your month!!!:hugs:

Mrsbrown, that sounds like a great attitude...I've been trying to not focus on the TTC stuff so much this month, too, and I actually feel much more relaxed about it all! :shrug:

As for me...:telephone: HELLO! AF! Where are you?!? I took a HPT last night even though I *know* I'm not pregnant, just because I can't figure out why I haven't started yet...of course, BFN, so I'm still waiting...


----------



## Aaisrie

Is your cycle not normally this long Mommahawk?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Willynilly said:


> hi mrskc and aaisrie and everyone else!
> oh, my ticker is wrong since I ovulated late - I still have about 5-6 days until testing...I'm 10dpo today, but super long luteal phase...which I guess is a good thing. well, we had a GREAT try this month so I'm super happy...we got almost every day in a row before and day of ov. I think that is our best try yet...and it was all with the turkey baster method. so, we'll wait and see now. the 2ww is flying by for me this time. no symptoms really - bbs hurt badly last night but they hurt every month so it doesn't mean much. as far as feeling preg...I feel preg EVERY cycle and I never am. this month I def don't think I'm preg...so now I'm using reverse pysch and hoping I am!
> 
> best of luck to all the rest of you...and many prayers, of course.

Good luck WillyNilly. I dont know why the tickers are off. Mine is off as well. Today is ovulation day for me, but it says i have one more day:shrug:?? Not sure but I too dont think I am :bfp: this month. We :sex: during our fertile time but Im not feeling to confident. Im not going to look into it much this month. Good thing is last month I didnt have to waste an HPT. I dont even buy them anymore. Have I given up hope, NO, but Im surely not giving it all of me anymore. Too discouraging. 

@mommahawk: dont give up just yet. wait for the :witch: but hopefully she will be M.I.A. Good luck!

:dust: to all!


----------



## mommahawk

My average cycle length is 25 days, but my average LP is only 12 days. I've been taking a B-100 complex to lengthen my luteal phase which has gradually helped over the last three months. This month I ovulated a few days earlier than usual, so my cycle is only a day longer than average right now, but my LP is up to 15 days, three days longer than I've ever charted! It's just unusual...that's why I'm clueless! :shrug:

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow that's amazing! I was thinking if I don't get BFP this month I need to maybe think about doing something about my LP. Mine is only 12 days although there have been occasions of 11 days too. It's great to know that's working for you!
Any chance it could be a BFP? Looking at your chart there are a number of inaccurate temps so it's hard to tell but AF could start tomorrow with it dipping below the coverline today?


----------



## Aaisrie

double post


----------



## mommahawk

No, I don't think I could be pregnant. We only got one BD in on the day of O because I O'd so early. Plus, my temp has dropped too low to be preggo...not to mention that I have no symptoms, except bbs sore, which is not unusual at this time of month. I usually always start the day my temp drops into about the 97.4 range...that's why I've been waiting for four days now...I'm sure she'll make her appearance any moment now, but I'm just ready to get on with next month!!
As far as LP goes, my LP was averaging 10 days before I started taking the B-100. The first month I took it LP was 11 days. The next month was 12, and last month was *almost* 13--I started right before I went to sleep instead of first thing in the morning like usual. Another seeming effect of the B-vits are that they brought my O date forward from Day 17 before I was taking them gradually to Day 13, and this month Day 11! If AF shows up in the next day or so, I will probably drop my dose down to B-50 now that I've gotten things built up, so that I don't bring my O date forward anymore or lengthen my LP.
Also, before my third child, I have *always* been an on the dot 28 day cycle girl. Man, I'd love to get that back!! :) 
More information than you ever wanted to know, huh? :blush:


----------



## Willynilly

mommahawk - just checked out your chart and yeah, I think u r right - your temps aren't really pointing towards a bfp. so, I'm sure you will start by tomorrow...but that is great about your lp being lengthened so greatly! strange that it moved your ov day up, though. or maybe not strange...I don't know much about it. well, sorry if we are right and you get af...praying for you for next month. thx - I hope this is our month...I'm praying. but if not - I know good things will be coming our way soon.

Aaisrie - we used the tb method b/c we were living in a room over my parents bdrm for this whole month. I def DID NOT want to bd w/ any chance of them hearing us...so instead of skipping a cycle, we did that. plus, a friend of mine got pregs last cycle (after 10 months) by the tb method alone...so I thought...well, might as well. her dh's back was out so they had to use that.

the other plus was that I could put it in and then sleep with it in all night...nothing came out until around 3PM the next day! I really feel if it didn't happen this month, that there may be something wrong with me or dh. which scares me - but we will wait and see.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahhh totally understand now! I wasn't sure if it was something I had missed or something you didn't want to talk about!! My OH and I conceived our DD while living in his dad's and then lived with his mum when she was born... so I'm sure they've both heard us! Fortunately we're a really close family and talk about stuff so it's not too much bother but I know some parents are shocked that their kids might be BDing!
I will be interested to see if the TB works for you. Your charts look pretty normal. I'll pray for you about the whole something wrong thing. I'm trying softcups this cycle. I semi-tried them last cycle but I'm actually gonna use them throughout this cycle to see if it helps. Laura, one of the girls in the group just fell with her first after trying for 2.5 years!! So it definitely seems to be working for a lot of people.


----------



## Aaisrie

mommahawk said:


> No, I don't think I could be pregnant. We only got one BD in on the day of O because I O'd so early. Plus, my temp has dropped too low to be preggo...not to mention that I have no symptoms, except bbs sore, which is not unusual at this time of month. I usually always start the day my temp drops into about the 97.4 range...that's why I've been waiting for four days now...I'm sure she'll make her appearance any moment now, but I'm just ready to get on with next month!!
> As far as LP goes, my LP was averaging 10 days before I started taking the B-100. The first month I took it LP was 11 days. The next month was 12, and last month was *almost* 13--I started right before I went to sleep instead of first thing in the morning like usual. Another seeming effect of the B-vits are that they brought my O date forward from Day 17 before I was taking them gradually to Day 13, and this month Day 11! If AF shows up in the next day or so, I will probably drop my dose down to B-50 now that I've gotten things built up, so that I don't bring my O date forward anymore or lengthen my LP.
> Also, before my third child, I have *always* been an on the dot 28 day cycle girl. Man, I'd love to get that back!! :)
> More information than you ever wanted to know, huh? :blush:

Definitely not!! I'm really interested! I didn't know my LP was short until I started temping and then I wondered how I even fell (on the first ever try!) with my DD! I'm worried that's what caused my MC in sept too?


----------



## Willynilly

Aster...how ARE you? are you ever on your journal anymore?


----------



## Aster

Hey sweetie, I am good. I am on here a lot but haven't written my journal for ages! Must try to keep it up but as this month doesn't look good not sure if we will just be chilling out for a bit.
Xxx


----------



## groovygrl

good to hear the luteal phase lengthening stories! 

the month I fell pregnant (after seriously TTC for over a year - was without BC for two + years) was the freakish month i met AF three days early ( previously always to the day on a 28 day cycle) so... I assume my luteal phase was lengthened. 

because I want to TTC again as soon as poss. I am very interested in this...coincidence.

No one wants to hear this but the other coincidence was ...DH and I took week out of our lives and really talked about how we'd be okay if we had to move forward without children. As in...with babies we obviously couldn't go to beach house and drink wine, listen to tunes, make fantastic delicious meals together, drink wine,talk and BD all hours of day. and/or night. because of my age, we have to wrap our heads around this and make it real. (of course, would still do similar joyful leasure activities with baby, ha!)

so...god testing me big time! and Aaisrie...the spirit is truely with you and moving through you. It was my second day back at work today and I promptly backed into (really smucked hard actually) another car, on my way home this arvo. Oh dear lord, what in the world is going on? (you know the other words I said Aais) Anyhoo... I came home to read your words and...well, the spirit is working through you my love. Thank you, thank you, a million x's thank you for sharing with me. all of us.

to all of you.. faith, hope and love (and of course baby dreams come true)

xo groovy


----------



## Aaisrie

Well if it isn't meant to be I KNOW God will give you peace but I also don't believe that God gives us desires for no reason - particularly the desire for children. Not everyone wants kids let alone lots of them so I think he gives us this desire, not so it will take the place of Him but to glorify him with it. 

I'm glad my words... strike that, HIS words were of comfort to you and I pray he will continue to show you the path he wishes you to take

x


----------



## groovygrl

yes Aasrie, you're right. everything that will come to be will be for his glory. he know's every detail re: my desires.

Also...to tie in the 'coincidence' of my previous entry. I failed to mention that after my DH and I had the wrapping our heads around 'making it real' week at the beach, my BFP arrived 2 weeks later so...my intention is to encourage all the ladies here who have said that they are taking a month off or giving it a rest. because there might be something to it. As hard as it sounds.

x


----------



## Aaisrie

My OH and I have focused, or are focusing more on the intimacy, not to stop BDing at the right time but to make it as intimate as possible and to use it to get closer to each other instead of just BD for the sake of it. I'm going over to stay with him on Saturday night and I'm gonna get all sexy for him and show him how much I love him :)


----------



## im_mi

aww evie thats so sweet :) getting all sexy for him :laugh2:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!

How do you determine your luteal phase, although I think mines is long enough because I have a 33-34 day cycle? Im just curious.

Im in the dreaded 2WW, 1dpo now. Im not sure why my ticker is so off lately???


----------



## im_mi

mrskc, your luteal phase is how many days between O and af :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> mrskc, your luteal phase is how many days between O and af :)

Ok mine is about 13-16 days so I guess that is good right?:shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok mine is about 13-16 days so I guess that is good right?:shrug:

Yeah, that's good! Less than 10 days is considered to be a luteal phase defect, and more than 12 is definitely good!


----------



## mommahawk

:witch: finally arrived this morning!! :happydance:

I was so ready to be done with that cycle, since I knew we didn't have a chance! I'm debating using OPK's this month since my O day is all over the place...what do you guys think? Useful? Waste of money? Too stressful? I'm wondering if it might help me to be less stressed, since my most stressful time is trying to make sure we get enough BDing in around O. IDK...well, I have a week to think on it, I guess.

Someday, have you started using yours yet?

*finger crossed* for you, Mrs. Brown!!

Willy, how are you feeling?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown - the reason it needs to be more than 10 days is because that's the length of time for the egg to implant, so the longer the LP the better the chance you have of it implanting. It's easier to see how long your LP is if you temp because you can see exactly when you O instead of having a rough idea of when you O. The plus side to having a shorter LP - as I have discovered means you don't really have a 2WW, just a 11/12 day wait in my case!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mommahawk since you are charting OPKs would give you about 2 days advance notice of O happening! I have found that with charting you need to have other indicators too because if one thing is off you can see that - eg if you sleep with your mouth open and have a random dropped temp you can still see what else is going on by CM or OPKs or CP. The more indicators you use, the easier it is to see what your cycle is doing. My chart told me I'm fertile because my cervix went high, even though I know I'm nowhere near right now! I started my OPKs today, they are pretty cheap and seem to be much more effective than pregnancy tests lol The only thing I didn't know, which Immi told me is that a line doesnt mean it's positive! I thought a line was a line - not true, the test line has to be the SAME or DARKER than the control for it to be + :)


----------



## somedaymama

Yay for AF finally arriving! I know the feeling of relief all too well! I'm actually not using the opks this month...if you want to know more, details are in my TTC jounal.


----------



## Willynilly

hi mommahawk! feeling good. feeling very extremely not pregnant. had some bbs pain last night but that just means I did indeed ov! yee ha for oving. well, I'm 11 dpo - about 5 more til testing. I won't lie,though - if we didn't catch the eggy this month with so many well-timed bd - then I will start to be pretty worried.

well, you have two options. you could start bding every other day beginning on CD 8 and hold out til day 18 or so...or you could use opks. I've never used them b/c I'm too forgetful...I just temp. But from what I hear they work well if you A) don't drink too much liquid B) take them at the same time every day. 

prayers for you and dh this cycle.

gf diet is a gorgeous thing for me indeed. thank you!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Mrskcbrown - the reason it needs to be more than 10 days is because that's the length of time for the egg to implant, so the longer the LP the better the chance you have of it implanting. It's easier to see how long your LP is if you temp because you can see exactly when you O instead of having a rough idea of when you O. The plus side to having a shorter LP - as I have discovered means you don't really have a 2WW, just a 11/12 day wait in my case!

Thanks for this bit of info, it really helps.:hugs: I tried temping, OPK's and CM checks and I found that CM checking works best for me. I do follow my cycle monthly on a calendar though. When I temp and etc, I become to obsessed and Im forgetful.:shrug: So for the last 2 months just being trying the relax and release approach. Most of my issue is not me anyway, its my DH who has some male factor issues, but I still believe that God can do anything! Thanks!!!:hugs:


----------



## GirlBlue

Just wanted to check in and root you girls on from the sidelines. Stay Encouraged!! "Cannot" is not a word God ever uses to describe his power. :happydance:Go Go Go!!!! BD BD BD!!!:happydance:

As for me my libido is on ice this month. I haven't wanted to do anything...at all. I'm not sure why...but such is life. I hope I'm back next month.


----------



## Aaisrie

mrskcbrown said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Mrskcbrown - the reason it needs to be more than 10 days is because that's the length of time for the egg to implant, so the longer the LP the better the chance you have of it implanting. It's easier to see how long your LP is if you temp because you can see exactly when you O instead of having a rough idea of when you O. The plus side to having a shorter LP - as I have discovered means you don't really have a 2WW, just a 11/12 day wait in my case!
> 
> Thanks for this bit of info, it really helps.:hugs: I tried temping, OPK's and CM checks and I found that CM checking works best for me. I do follow my cycle monthly on a calendar though. When I temp and etc, I become to obsessed and Im forgetful.:shrug: So for the last 2 months just being trying the relax and release approach. Most of my issue is not me anyway, its my DH who has some male factor issues, but I still believe that God can do anything! Thanks!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I totally agree, He can!! I think it depends a lot on each person. I find I NEED the control to feel secure - it stems from a lot of mental health problems I suffer with. I have been in recovery from anorexia for a couple of years, I went into recovery 2 months before I fell pregnant with my daughter and have kept working at it. I'm at a healthy weight now but that control helps keep me sane and stops me from finding control elsewhere. I still have my bad days and I still have days when I don't eat because I don't remember or because I can't but the bad days are far outnumbered by the good now. God healed me many years ago and then it went again and I was so angry with him for not healing me again but he was very clear in telling me that *I* had to work and that recovering, although it was hard, was part of my journey and that I would learn from it. That was hard, I felt rejected and forsaken - even though I wasn't. I think temping is a much lesser evil for me to have control over!!!! I do understand the obsession though. I forgot my BBT a couple of weeks ago, left it at my best friends house and she had to drive over early the next morning and let herself into my house and bring it to me in bed so I didn't have to move before temping!!! You KNOW she's a best friend to do that!!!!


----------



## im_mi

I totally understand where you are coming from evie, trying for a baby is something that we just cant have full control over so its good to know you can do *everything* you can to help the process along. :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

I'm going to try and get a drs appt today - I can't cope anymore ... with anything :nope:


----------



## Aster

Oh no debs, big hugs. Try to stay strong but good for you to get help when you think you need it. :hugs: 

Well, you will be pleased to hear that just for you I POAS this morning and it was a BFN... I wasn't actually disappointed as I knew it was coming and at least this month I had the best chance of covering all the days and had great Ov signs etc. 
Going to just take it a bit more chilled I think, I get a bit too desperate and then I do find :sex: everyday gets a bit more like a task than doing it out of love for my DH!!! 
I think I am quite obessive so if I start temping this is only going to make it worse! Will try 2 more months of TTC just normally but I have an appt on monday afternoon to see a doc, just so I have registered my concerns. Some months I had no EWCM (or very little) and last AF was lighter than normal so guess this means I didnt ovulate. 
Anyone got any tips about supplements or tricks to help with Ov etc?

Hows everyone else? Willy and my other test buddies? 
xxxxx


----------



## Willynilly

started spotting brown last night - continuing today with slight red - all signs point to af within a few hours now. very upset...I knew if it didn't happen this month that something was wrong...we hit absolutely every day possible. next cycle will be cycle 10...then we are going to re. I never thought it would be this hard. my heart is broken and on top of it all, I am being really mean and nasty and hateful in my mind towards all the people in my life who DEF should not have kids and have NO PROB getting pregnant.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:To everyone:hugs: It seems we are all feeling a bit down:nope:.

@Aaisrie: Thanks for sharing your struggle with me. I imagine that its hard to not maintain that control at all times. So if BBT does it, I agree throw yourself into wholeheartedly! Ive learned a wealth of knowledge from you already pertaining to charting:happydance:. If I ever try it again, Ill look for you:flower:.

@Deb111: I am so praying for you! I dont know the struggles you have been having but Im praying for a resolution on your behalf. Remember God has not forgotten you even though it is hard. Seeking help is a strength not a weakness so Im glad that you are seeing a Dr. Good luck to you:hugs:.

@Willynilly: Oh how I know how you are feeling right now. I have been TTC for 11 months, and I went to a RE about 6 months ago and still nothing!!:shrug: Im not sure when it will be our turn but it will be soon. Maybe the DR will find out something small that can be corrected. I know we never dreamed of the struggle we are having, or to possibly have to do IUI or IVF. Maybe this is our test, so that we can share it with someone else in our situation, when we get our :bfp:. 

I dont know why it seems like God has forsaken us, but I truly believe that it is a trick of the enemy (devil) for us to feel this way! Keep praying ladies....remember FAITH!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

GirlBlue said:


> Just wanted to check in and root you girls on from the sidelines. Stay Encouraged!! "Cannot" is not a word God ever uses to describe his power. :happydance:Go Go Go!!!! BD BD BD!!!:happydance:
> 
> As for me my libido is on ice this month. I haven't wanted to do anything...at all. I'm not sure why...but such is life. I hope I'm back next month.

Hey good to see you! Maybe you are stressed and thats why you havent felt like :sex:? Its ok, like you said there is always next month:happydance:. Thanks for the encouragement and I hope all is well with you!:hugs:


----------



## im_mi

Willynilly :( i'm so sorry it didnt work out this month hun. I'm gutted for you :( Keep in mind though that even when the timing is perfect, there's only ever a 25% chance of actually catching the egg! I know that doesnt help hun but be reassured that this doesnt necessarily mean there is something wrong with you or your DH :hugs:

Deb, i am so glad you are seeking help :hugs:


----------



## Aster

This was my daily bible commentry today, very significant. 

Genesis 18:13-14 - Is anything too hard for the LORD?

Then the LORD said to Abraham, "Why did Sarah laugh and say, 'Will I really have a child, now that I am old?' Is anything too hard for the LORD ? I will return to you at the appointed time next year and Sarah will have a son." 

We think that since people in the Bible were pre-modern, superstitious people that it was easy for them to believe. The Scripture actually paints a different picture. We find Sarah's laughter to be a nervous reaction to a promise from God that was preposterous. Have a child at her age? Impossible! Yet when Sarah had her child, she named him Isaac - which means "laughter".God is in the business of turning our laughter of skepticism to the laughter of joy, because for God, all things are possible.
Today's commentary by:Dave Whitehead, Senior Pastor, GraceNYC.or

Hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## im_mi

what a great passage aster :hugs:

thats one thing that really bothers me about the non-christian argument - when people say that they were more gullible than we are, that they were more simplistic and thats why they believed. In evolutionary terms, we havent changed AT ALL in thousands of years, so why would they be any more gullible or simplistic than we are?


----------



## Aaisrie

Totally agree Immi, that passage was a good one Aster. Just dropping in to say hey real quick before I jump in the bath! My OH and I are having a night together, just the two of us. Apparently he's making me a special dinner and getting everything ready so I'm not allowed to go down too early lol I'm so excited :D


----------



## Dahlia

Hi girls - came across this group and love to see how much you all love the Lord. I'm definitely gonna jump on in with ya if you don't mind? Prayers for all of our bfp's soon. Oh, and love the devotion too. thank you.


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome Dahlia! Always good to have more prayers :D


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Dahlia! :wave:


----------



## somedaymama

Aster, thanks for posting that. I tend to think that if I can't get pregnant NOW, it means that there is something wrong with me and I never well. But...God takes a more long-term view of things. In his timing, he will give me a child, and I can't force His hand to bring it to me sooner. "God is in the business of turning our laughter of skepticism to the laughter of joy, because for God, all things are possible." I just love this!!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hello ladies,

Yes it's been long since i've been on bnb. I've been busy over here and the snow. We got a lot of it and more to come. We got about 42 or 41 days left until the first day of spring(March 20th) but we know some times we still have snow after that. But i'm praying and believing for a early spring or spring starting on it's right time and not late. 

AF starts tomorrow and i'm feeling it! I'm :thumbup:prepared! How is everybody doing.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Dipar: Glad to see you back. I hope all is well.:thumbup:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: welcome Dahlia

hope you had a really sublime 'special' evening with your OH Aaisrie :winkwink: and I am with MrsKC! really super duper uber supportive of you doing everything and everything you can to feel some control in this process! Your friend that brought your BBT chart to you sounds like a rockstar!

Aster, another thanks for the passage you shared about Sarah's laughter. It's a huge encouragement for all of us! I like this lots 'cus I consider myself to be in the old chick category.

Dipar, sorry about the snow! I'll send you some waaay toooo hot to sleep vibes from NZ and then we can trade off in about 5 months?

Immi - hope you're pregnancy is progressing beautifully and you feel good

I'm not to sorry to see the end of a week that brought the :witch: and the 'blue meanies' to some of you. It's a new week :happydance:

We have decided to TTC again after I have seen one :witch: DH and I very excited! we can officially :sex: again in 2 days- as it's been two weeks since D&C following MC. Finding it hard not to trick myself into thinking that if we accidently well... forget to use BC it would be okay. Soooo anxious to TTC (I had friend who conceived again 2 1/2 weeks after D&C and had healthy pregnancy and baby) I keep hearing over and over that it's best to wait for one AF so that your uterine lining has a chance to build up properly. Any advice or feelings you feel like sharing re: this?:shrug:

brand new week, hoorah!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey groovy!! Patricia is a total diamond, one in a million!! She's my best friend AND the mother of my OH!! How's that for funny! I had a fantastic night last night :D Wish it could have lasted longer!!!


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> We have decided to TTC again after I have seen one :witch: DH and I very excited! we can officially :sex: again in 2 days- as it's been two weeks since D&C following MC. Finding it hard not to trick myself into thinking that if we accidently well... forget to use BC it would be okay. Soooo anxious to TTC (I had friend who conceived again 2 1/2 weeks after D&C and had healthy pregnancy and baby) I keep hearing over and over that it's best to wait for one AF so that your uterine lining has a chance to build up properly. Any advice or feelings you feel like sharing re: this?:shrug:

I've heard that you should wait because your hormones can be really messed up following a MC. I don't know if that's true though. I waited for AF to come to try again, but I was such an emotional wreck after my MC that I didn't know how I would cope if I lost another one right then. I understand wanting to accidentally "forget" the BC though! I've heard fertility is heightened after a MC, and I understand wanting to take advantage of that! In any case, I hope you get a sticky bean soon. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats groovygrl!!!!! GL to you!


----------



## somedaymama

so...interesting morning. good news: I think I ovulated! bad news: I don't know when because I haven't temped the last 3 days! I lost my thermometer temporarily over the weekend, and I just found it last night. :blush:


----------



## Dahlia

hey Someday - that's great news! yes! ovulatory months are the best...and I looked at your cycle - it was a pretty early ov for you - yeah? this is good too!


----------



## somedaymama

It is good! Just yesterday I was telling you that my cycles have been getting longer, but here today it looks like I've ovulated a bit earlier than usual! One thing that I've been thinking about this morning after I posted--I'm a little sick (sore throat, headache, and soooo tired), so I'm hoping that I don't just have a small fever that caused my temp to spike. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Aaisrie

Maybe it's your month Someday? :)


----------



## somedaymama

I sure hope so! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

I hope its your month as well! Mine too, LOL. Now 6dpo, countdown is on. Should I be feeling any symptoms now??


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope its all of you ladies' month!!! :yipee:


----------



## somedaymama

just want to say hi and I hope you all are doing well! A good friend reminded me of this verse the other day right when I needed it, so I thought I'd share it with you all too: :D

"'For I know the plans I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.'"

:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> @Dipar: Glad to see you back. I hope all is well.:thumbup:

Mrskc, :hugs: all is well. AF is leaving now. Weird AF but she is leaving. How are you? What's new on your end? This snow:wacko: kept me busy! :cold:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Dipar, sorry about the snow! I'll send you some waaay toooo hot to sleep vibes from NZ and then we can trade off in about 5 months?


Thank you :hugs: I would enjoyed that right about now! :haha::flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! 
I see I have missed a lot lately! I have enjoyed reading all of the latest posts, so many are so encouraging and up lifting!! :thumbup: I have been stopping by to read, but just really haven't had time to post. . .sorry!! Welcome to the newcomers also, glad you can join us! :flower: 

Quick up-date on me. . . we have now been TTC for 10 mos. . . had a vaginal ultrasound done last week and they said everything looks perfect!! Had an HSG test (dye test) done yesterday and my tubes are clear and my uterus is in great shape. :happydance: All very good news! But. . . now I just keep wondering why we haven't been blessed yet. . . :cry: My DH is having a semen analysis done Friday so we will know even more then. 

I've been praying for you ladies! Sorry to keep it so short. Blessings to you all! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Well I'm glad to hear everything is good with you! I hope your husband's SA goes well, and that you get your :baby: soon! Good to see you!


----------



## Sayuri

:flower: Helloo I have missed sooo much!! How is everyone doing? I have missed all of you so much! but Ihave been so stressed I have not been able to get on!.

Ricey has given us soo many scares these last weeks I have had continual brown spotting and bleeding I have prayed sooo much. Each time we go and get a scan I see Ricey has gotten bigger!!! 

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## somedaymama

I'm sorry you've had so much stress Sayuri! You're at 10 weeks now--that's awesome! I hope everything continues to go well for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> :flower: Helloo I have missed sooo much!! How is everyone doing? I have missed all of you so much! but Ihave been so stressed I have not been able to get on!.
> 
> Ricey has given us soo many scares these last weeks I have had continual brown spotting and bleeding I have prayed sooo much. Each time we go and get a scan I see Ricey has gotten bigger!!!
> 
> I hope you are all well xx

Glad to see you and I hope all is well with the baby.:hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

Thanks @ somedaymomma and mrskcbrown I am just lying on the sofa at the moment> I have my first booking in appoinment with the midwife at the hospital so hopefully she says everything is fine


----------



## Guppy051708

Sayuri, sorry about what you went through, but the good news is that your LO keeps on growing :cloud9: praying that everything will go smoothly at your appt. but im sure everything is fine hun :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

@ Guppy thankyou so much so stressfull hopefully all is well hope you are doing ok too :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

All is well here. :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, you're in 2nd trimester now, right? yay! :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> @ Guppy thankyou so much so stressfull hopefully all is well hope you are doing ok too :hugs:

Sayuri, I love the profile pic. I love to see "real" pics on here. Gives us a face with the name. Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## Sayuri

[email protected] Mrskcbrown yeah its nice when you can place faces to names its more personal.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> [email protected] Mrskcbrown yeah its nice when you can place faces to names its more personal.

So you know Im still waiting for my BFP! But I wanted to know if you or Guppy had implantation bleeding? I just want to know in case I dont get it and so I dont obsess over getting it, LOL.:thumbup:


----------



## Sayuri

I only had implantation bleeding after baby had attached 5 weeks when bub was burrowing in more to the womb.


----------



## groovygrl

hi everyone! 

I will sincerely apologise to the ladies here that gave me fantastic and wise advice re: waiting to TTC until after I've seen one AF (post MC and D&C). I apologise 'cus although your words were very appreciated.... I caved:blush:

I had 2 week follow up appointment at dr. yesterday and she said that by the look and feel of things I was poss. OV'ing right then and there:happydance: DH came home early from work and well...we made a decision to go for it. So guess I'm back in the 2WW. soooo hopeful that 2010 can turn around for us.

sayuri and guppy, you and your beautiful little plumbs are in my prayers! Happy and healthy pregnancy to you both!

I agree that the pic's are really lovely! I am so sorry that I can't post one. My DH goes into some very scary places on the planet and he has asked that I never post photos of us or our family members on any live web service for our safety.:ban: I'm sure this is really safe and that he is too paranoid but I have to respect his request. 

enjoy the day:flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Guppy, you're in 2nd trimester now, right? yay! :yipee:

:hi:
Almost! (@ 13+3) 
Cant wait!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> [email protected] Mrskcbrown yeah its nice when you can place faces to names its more personal.
> 
> So you know Im still waiting for my BFP! But I wanted to know if you or Guppy had implantation bleeding? I just want to know in case I dont get it and so I dont obsess over getting it, LOL.:thumbup:Click to expand...

:wave: Hello dear!

If you DONT get it, dont be alarmed, in fact, im pretty sure that more females DONT get IB than do. However, i will say that my first pregnancy i did NOT have IB (but appeared to have an ID on my FF chart). And with this pregnancy i DID have IB (but did not appear to have much an ID on my FF chart). I got the implantation bleeding the day before finding out i was preggo (11 DPOs i believe). But i do know some preggo ladies that didn't get that bleed until 5-6 weeks (just because its usually residual and can take time to come out). Good luck hunni!!! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> [email protected] Mrskcbrown yeah its nice when you can place faces to names its more personal.
> 
> So you know Im still waiting for my BFP! But I wanted to know if you or Guppy had implantation bleeding? I just want to know in case I dont get it and so I dont obsess over getting it, LOL.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hello dear!
> 
> If you DONT get it, dont be alarmed, in fact, im pretty sure that more females DONT get IB than do. However, i will say that my first pregnancy i did NOT have IB (but appeared to have an ID on my FF chart). And with this pregnancy i DID have IB (but did not appear to have much an ID on my FF chart). I got the implantation bleeding the day before finding out i was preggo (11 DPOs i believe). But i do know some preggo ladies that didn't get that bleed until 5-6 weeks (just because its usually residual and can take time to come out). Good luck hunni!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I am paranoid I know. I have been having cramping today and yesterday and I am about 10 or 11 dpo. I also have loads of CM. I want to test but dont want to see BFN, so I think I will wait it out 4 more days:shrug:. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

That sounds really positive Mrskcbrown!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> That sounds really positive Mrskcbrown!!!

Thanks so much!!! Yes I really hope this is it. You ever get tired of saying that word, "I hope". I just want it to be!

Anywho, your new profile pic is gorgeous. I love it!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

All the time!! But God always comes through :D Just when we think hope is lost he smacks us in the face with it! Ty about the pic, we just took that a couple of days ago - we hardly have any photos of us!


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> [email protected] Mrskcbrown yeah its nice when you can place faces to names its more personal.
> 
> So you know Im still waiting for my BFP! But I wanted to know if you or Guppy had implantation bleeding? I just want to know in case I dont get it and so I dont obsess over getting it, LOL.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hello dear!
> 
> If you DONT get it, dont be alarmed, in fact, im pretty sure that more females DONT get IB than do. However, i will say that my first pregnancy i did NOT have IB (but appeared to have an ID on my FF chart). And with this pregnancy i DID have IB (but did not appear to have much an ID on my FF chart). I got the implantation bleeding the day before finding out i was preggo (11 DPOs i believe). But i do know some preggo ladies that didn't get that bleed until 5-6 weeks (just because its usually residual and can take time to come out). Good luck hunni!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! I am paranoid I know. I have been having cramping today and yesterday and I am about 10 or 11 dpo. I also have loads of CM. I want to test but dont want to see BFN, so I think I will wait it out 4 more days:shrug:. :hugs:Click to expand...

Those symptoms sound great hunni! :thumbup: Really good! Usually CM dries up after Ov! :yipee: And i will say, both times i was preggo, i had CM even the day i tested positive! (some days would be lighter than others, but nonetheless, still there :winkwink:) Sounds promising!


----------



## groovygrl

MrsKC

:happydance:This sounds really, really good! I too had abundant CM following OV when I got my BFP also mild cramping for 4-5 days before I tested. Crossing fingers and toes and as always praying for you.

Aisrie, I agree your pic is tres lovely! you and OH look super cute together and look really happy. you have been so supportive here! I hope this finds you feeling groovy:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ladies thanks for the support! I truly hope this is it. I'm not testing until mon/ tues as I'm a chicken to test any sooner lol! GL to you all as well!


----------



## Dahlia

I hope this is it for you Mrskc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well by the looks of my chart I O'd yesterday which is an annoyance because we didn't have sex on Friday night because I thought I'd O'd the day before... grrrr but we had sex last night so here's hoping!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Well by the looks of my chart I O'd yesterday which is an annoyance because we didn't have sex on Friday night because I thought I'd O'd the day before... grrrr but we had sex last night so here's hoping!!!

Im so glad that you did at least :sex: yesterday. I hope you caught the eggy and you get that :bfp: in a few weeks!!! Me Im still waiting...2 more days now!:happydance: 

Happy valentines day everyone!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/amyjayne10/Valentines%20Day/p6819.gif


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> https://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy65/amyjayne10/Valentines%20Day/p6819.gif

How cute! Love it. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy Valentines!!

You'll know soon Mrskcbrown!


----------



## groovygrl

:flow::flow::flow: happy valentines day:flow::flow::flow:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Geez ladies....it has been slow in here! I have been looking on here all day and NO posts since yesterday. I hope everyone is well. Last month, I started AF on the 32nd day and well today no AF, so maybe I will test tomorrow. I will keep u all posted!


----------



## somedaymama

Hey mrskcbrown! I've been busy with school, and this weekend my cute little nephews came to visit. :D Not too much going on in TTC for me, it appears that I ovulated but my temps are way more wacky than usual. I hope AF stays away for you!!! :af: :af: :af: 

:dust:


----------



## groovygrl

mrskc

I have been thinking about you constantly! I have such a good feeling for you re: testing tom. 

It's summer here and I am enjoying eating really yummy fruit. As I sit and write this I'm scarffing peaches and apricots - peaches from the tree in my backyard:happydance: makes me think of how we are blessed with fruits of the spirit. The journey of TTC has indeed helped us nurture a collective orchard! Patience, kindness, self-control, peace, etc. and lets not forget joy. I hope you get a big juicy taste of joy tomorrow sweetness!:flower:

xo


----------



## Dahlia

hiya mrskc...still checkin on here for you - can't wait til you test tomorrow! everything is slow for me right now - I think I am on day 12 or so - waiting to ov.


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Geez ladies....it has been slow in here! I have been looking on here all day and NO posts since yesterday. I hope everyone is well. Last month, I started AF on the 32nd day and well today no AF, so maybe I will test tomorrow. I will keep u all posted!

Hi Mrs KC

Been busy here too - I turned 36 on Saturday :dohh: so was 'spoilt' for the day which was lovely and then spent a lovely day spoiling oh on valentines day.

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you this month xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well mrskcbrown - I'm waiting... did you test...????


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs::hugs:Thanks ladies:hugs::hugs:

No I havent tested yet because I wanted to make sure when I woke up this morning that AF would not be here. So far, :af::af:!!! I thought that she was here this morning because I felt so wet and usually when I feel like that she is here. Well I went to the "loo" and there was nothing, just creamy CM. I average between 32-34 days and so I am scared to test!!!! Can you believe that!!!???!!!!

I will test this evening when DH goes to class. I dont want to breakdown in front of him in case its a :bfn:. I will keep you all posted on the results.

My only "symptom" I would say is cramping, so thats why I find it hard to believe because when I read others symptoms they have such a variation!!!:shrug:

Thanks for your prayers! I have been praying hard for me and everyone else! :dust::dust::dust: and happy :sex::sex::sex: to everyone in waiting!


----------



## somedaymama

let us know how it goes mrskc! :hugs:

Happy Birthday Deb! 

Dahlia, you're gonna ov any day down! better get started on the bd'ing. :winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia

My Ov Watch says "FERTILE DAY 1" today!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:
you all have noooooooo idea how good that makes me feel to know I am ovulating and when exactly. so we have four days to bd before the ov. oh, how I am loving this watch. if we don't catch the eggy this cycle - I am def going to keep using it.

yeee haaa.

mrskc - can't WAIT to hear about your results...I really hope this is it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> My Ov Watch says "FERTILE DAY 1" today!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> you all have noooooooo idea how good that makes me feel to know I am ovulating and when exactly. so we have four days to bd before the ov. oh, how I am loving this watch. if we don't catch the eggy this cycle - I am def going to keep using it.
> 
> yeee haaa.
> 
> mrskc - can't WAIT to hear about your results...I really hope this is it.

That is great!!!:happydance: I am most happiest when I O and when I am in the 2WW. It feels like a sense of accomplishment for me. I hope you catch the eggy and the idea of the watch is great!!!!:happydance:

Yes I will keep you posted! Thanks!:dohh:


----------



## im_mi

mrskc i cant wait for you to test!! the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Guppy051708

im_mi said:


> mrskc i cant wait for you to test!! the suspense is killing me!!

EEKK!!! :yipee:
Me too!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:bfn: for me. I guess AF is just running late:cry:. On to month 12:nope:. I know its DH and not me, because I have a child but he doesnt want to do IUI until we make a year of marriage.:cry:


----------



## somedaymama

Don't give up yet mrskc. You could just not have enough hcg for it to show up on the test yet. :hugs: I'm praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Don't give up yet mrskc. You could just not have enough hcg for it to show up on the test yet. :hugs: I'm praying for you.

But I used a FRER and dont they test up to 5 days early? Surely it would show if I am BFP or not? I guess Im one of those BFN ladies but late AF too. I am so mad at God right now and Ive never said that ever. I need to go repent!:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown, this is from FF, it's the percentage of positive pregnancy tests vs the days before and after AF:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/daystomenses1.png


----------



## somedaymama

This website says they are only accurate that early 68% of the time. Don't give up hope, and don't feel bad for being upset. God understands. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I would think you were lying if you said you WEREN'T mad!!! It's so totally normal!!!


----------



## groovygrl

OH mrskc, I'm sorry. 

but someday is right! I tested with a FRER (obviously too early) I wrote it off as neg. and had a big fat :cry: I waited a four more days and tested with the clearblue digital - no pink lines (they do my head in:wacko:) but an easy to read "pregnant" or "not pregnant". 

AF might stay away for a few more days and then you test again. you might just need to let those Hcg #'s: amp up:thumbup:

I know you're so disapointed and understandably angry, this just feels so cruel sometimes. Aisrie will wake up in a while and tell you it's okay to have a good 'ole rant! Go for it! :grr: And then when you're ready, dust yourself off and praise God for your beautiful healthy and fertile body! Give it a couple days Mrskc and if witchy pants:witch: shows up, take your DH out for dinner and tell him exactly how much it means to you that he have a semen analysis. Trust me, I know how much they resist that process (another story) 

i know your feeling poo but...keep the faith and believe that you will be pregnant soon! :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

on a separate note - God prefers us to "wrestle" with him. look at Job!!! he sure did a lot of wrestling with God, begging him to answer "WHY?!" but never denounced him as his Lord. God repaid his faithfulness bigger than maybe anyone else in the bible.

praying for you. and still hoping, of course, that af stays away. hugs.


----------



## groovygrl

Ace chart Aaisrie! it's exactly what I was thinking of while I wrote my post but couldn't articulate it as well as that. Clever you!

Go ahead and wrestle mrskc - loved dahlia's post too

wait it out another 3-4 days - might be glorious you in the 100% bar of that graph. praying for you:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies for all of your help. Maybe I need to give it time. Your websites and prayers are really helpful and working!! Dont think they are in vain. I have never told God that I am angry before! I will test friday if no AF.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## mrskcbrown

BTW, I peek in and answer questions on other boards but with you guys FAITH is my home!!!! Love you all!!!! Thanks so much!!! Again and again!


----------



## Aaisrie

I saw a chart on FF where a girl didn't get her BFP until 19DPO!!!


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet mrskc. You could just not have enough hcg for it to show up on the test yet. :hugs: I'm praying for you.
> 
> But I used a FRER and dont they test up to 5 days early? Surely it would show if I am BFP or not? I guess Im one of those BFN ladies but late AF too. I am so mad at God right now and Ive never said that ever. I need to go repent!:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:Click to expand...


I'm sure we all understand that feeling MrsKC and I know God does too

Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> :bfn: for me. I guess AF is just running late:cry:. On to month 12:nope:. I know its DH and not me, because I have a child but he doesnt want to do IUI until we make a year of marriage.:cry:

I struggled to get my hubby to come to the drs with me - we didn't go for about 16 months TTC and I'm 35, he's 42! 

But I think in the end it was making him understand that we weren't going with a view to starting IVF or anything major, but just to get the ball rolling. I kept reminding him that maybe they would find something that said "no wonder you're not getting pregnant" and that if that was the case, wouldn't it be better to know about it sooner rather than later? 

In the end he understood and when it came to going for the appt and his SA he was fine.

Try explaining to him that you're not going for IUI, just to get the ball rolling and get some basics checked out. There's no need to start IUI yet and I'm sure even if you went for an initial appt now, you wouldn't get as far as IUI before your first year of marriage anyway.

Do you think he feels insecure because he feels it must be him rather than you? Maybe he needs some reassurance that it could be either of you and that they would want to do some tests on you too. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Deb111

So it's taken me 3 weeks to manage to get through to the fertility clinic at the hospital where we're having tests! They just never answer the phone or I'm told the line's busy.

I needed to speak to them because when I went for appt, they tried to do swab for chlamydia, but couldn't (and didn't persevere) as I have awful trouble with smear tests etc, so just told me to get it done by nurse at GP's.

When I went to speak to GP nurse, she said you only need a urine sample for chlamydia test so I thought I ought to clarify with hospital and also see if that's all they were testing for before I got it done.

So I was put though to someone who was new and said she didn't know much and kept having to go and find out the answers to my questions.

Eventually a nurse at the fertility clinic came and and said "right I'm going to wrap this call up - you have to come in for a swab" so I told her about the problems and that I was told I could have it done at GP's. She said I could and left it at that. So I had to ask her to clarify what it was they wanted testing, as I had just been told chlamydia and she said it has to be a high vaginal swab and test for chlamydia, thrush and bacteria!

I know I'm probably just emotional, but her attitude stunk and I feel like I'm only being given half the information! I had to drag that out of her and if I hadn't, I'd have had swabs done and then had to have more to test for the other things she mentioned!

Now I realise I forgot to ask if it has to be done at a certain point during cycle and don't want to phone back and doubt I'd get through to them anyway!

So now I'm going to have to book appt with GP to get something to relax me before I book appt with nurse for swabs :cry::nope:

Why can't I just get pregnant without all this interference?!?!:nope:

Sorry for the rant girls!


----------



## somedaymama

I know the feeling, Deb. I wish getting pregnant as others make it seem!

Has anyone talked to Aster? I'm just wondering how she's doing, I don't think she's been here for a few days....


----------



## Dahlia

yeah, Aster?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how are you?

Rdy?

Happy bday, Deb - although late.


----------



## somedaymama

Deb111 said:


> Try explaining to him that you're not going for IUI, just to get the ball rolling and get some basics checked out. There's no need to start IUI yet and I'm sure even if you went for an initial appt now, you wouldn't get as far as IUI before your first year of marriage anyway.

If I remember right, her DH has already had a SA and they know he has issues--morphology, I think? The doctors think IUI is their best chance of conceiving. Hopefully, they are wrong, and AF stays away for mrskc!! :af: :af: :af:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yes Somedaymama is correct. We have had a semen analysis already. We know the issue. We can do IUI as soon as we feel necessary. DH is the one who wants to wait and try until we make it a yr of marriage:coffee:. Well I have a 32-34 day cycle. Today is the 34th day. No cycle:nope:. I have creamy CM though, so I dont know what to think. I know I ovulated because I get those "O"pains every month. Im going to give it 7 days and then call the DR if no AF or BFP. I guess I might retest friday:shrug:. Maybe I tested too soon?? Was hoping I would be one of the ones who can test day of.

How is everyone else doing? Deb Im sorry that you are going through all of that trouble!!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet mrskc. You could just not have enough hcg for it to show up on the test yet. :hugs: I'm praying for you.
> 
> But I used a FRER and dont they test up to 5 days early? Surely it would show if I am BFP or not? I guess Im one of those BFN ladies but late AF too. I am so mad at God right now and Ive never said that ever. I need to go repent!:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Hey girl :hugs:
I know the girls have already expressed their knowledge on the topic of early HPTs, but i just wanted to give you my personal experience with FRER and other types of early HPTs. I never even got a super faint positive until 12 DPOs this pregnancy and that was on a FRER & Clear Blue digi (actually, i couldn't even get the CB Digi to say "Pregnant" @ 12 DPOs, but had a really faint line on the FRER). Anyways, i was [at least] 1 day late for AF at 12 DPOs (maybe even 2). One other thing to think about, is that on average implantation happens 7-10 DPOs, which means if implantation didn't even occur until 10 DPOs, you may not get a positive until you're late. 
There is still hope hun. Been praying for ya doll. You are gonna get this baby :flower:

P.S. creamy CM!!!! :D thats a VERY good sign!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet mrskc. You could just not have enough hcg for it to show up on the test yet. :hugs: I'm praying for you.
> 
> But I used a FRER and dont they test up to 5 days early? Surely it would show if I am BFP or not? I guess Im one of those BFN ladies but late AF too. I am so mad at God right now and Ive never said that ever. I need to go repent!:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey girl :hugs:
> I know the girls have already expressed their knowledge on the topic of early HPTs, but i just wanted to give you my personal experience with FRER and other types of early HPTs. I never even got a super faint positive until 12 DPOs this pregnancy and that was on a FRER & Clear Blue digi (actually, i couldn't even get the CB Digi to say "Pregnant" @ 12 DPOs, but had a really faint line on the FRER). Anyways, i was [at least] 1 day late for AF at 12 DPOs (maybe even 2). One other thing to think about, is that on average implantation happens 7-10 DPOs, which means if implantation didn't even occur until 10 DPOs, you may not get a positive until you're late.
> There is still hope hun. Been praying for ya doll. You are gonna get this baby :flower:
> 
> P.S. creamy CM!!!! :D thats a VERY good sign!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok thanks Guppy! I am holding onto this little bit of FAITH that I have left. I guess because I dont have the sore bb's or nausea, or bleeding gums, and the stark white FRER:nope:that I feel like I couldnt be BFP . I just have the cramping and pressure, and missing AF, LOL. I will retest on Friday and keep you all posted.:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the updates hun! i can't wait for you to get your BFP! & just to let you know, i didn't have ANY preggo symptoms until 8 weeks. No naseua or anything, not bleeding gums, or bloating (maybe extremly mild cramping if i really thought about it), but not whole bunch of anything until 8 weeks. Some ppl get hit with the MS and everything right away while others never get any. You are doing a great job keeping the faith. Keep up the positivity. The Lord will be blessing you in more ways than you can fathom, I am sure of it :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown I never had sore boobs at all with my DD, I had nausea from 1DPO but my boobs didn't change at all and yet most people say that's the only reliable symptom!!

This cycle I've had no sickness, none... I had the faintest touch when I got up this morning but it was probably lack of sleep or something HOWEVER I am having creamy cm, which I NEVER get at this point in my cycle. Normally by now I'm sticky/dry and yet you'd think I had wet myself there is there much of it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Aaisrie said:


> Mrskcbrown I never had sore boobs at all with my DD, I had nausea from 1DPO but my boobs didn't change at all and yet most people say that's the only reliable symptom!!

Nearly 14 weeks preggo....and no boobie changes :( :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I know, it's crazy isn't it. People kept saying I couldn't be because my nipples didn't change colour and they didn't get sore. The ONLY time they got sore was AFTER my DD was born and my milk came in!! Oh oh but I DO remember them getting crazy itchy towards the end of the 1st tri!


----------



## groovygrl

Wow! really guppy and Aaisrie no sore boobs? thanks for that 'cus I am a 'freak show' symptom spotter and that info. takes the edge off.

Aaisrie, where are you in your cycle again? (sorry if it's located back on the thread) :thumbup: on the weather report in your knickers:rain::rofl:

Guppy - what a super gorgeous journal - had a peak (I moved away from miscarraige support zone and looking at all the positive stories these days) I am praying for you, DH and wee guppy:hugs:

deb - sorry about the 'poor form' you had to endure at the fertility clinic. I don't understand how kindness, gentleness and patience aren't a pre-requisite for a job at fertility clinic! Honestly? " let's wrap up this phone call" did you want to wrap up a great big raspberry?

hope everyone else is happy and healthy - mrskc:flower: for you 

I had poo day yesterday, received a letter from hospital I was registered to deliver at asking for copy of my passport and a list of the delivery costs if I was a non-resident. Cool!:cry: then I thought I'd rescue the day by attending a lingerie party at my girlfriends place. I thought perfect, a glass or two of bubbles and I'll buy myself a pretty bra. but...:nope: the 6 women there talked about their pregnancies and babies and the woman showing us the stuff went on and on about the maternity line. HELP ME!!!! let's just say i ran out of there as gracefully as possible and bought myself a bright 'watermelon' colored bra and panty set. oh no DH is going to mad when he sees the CC bill:dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww that sucks *hugs* I'm sorry you had such a bad day...

Well last night I had the most SEVERE constipation I have experienced... probably EVER... I thought I was gonna have a panic attack it was so bad. So eventually got rid of it all, feeling like I burst a kidney or something, and this morning have awoken to find that I feel like my bum went through labour... it is so sore - major trauma. So for 5DPO I still have lots of creamy CM and am now having constipation. Still have a TOUCH of nausea... but it's so mild I think I'm imagining it...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. I am 1 day late today according to my Iphone tracker. This is based on a 34 day cycle, and I average 32-34 days. So Im trying to wait long as possible before I test. Ive noticed that Ive been more tired and still have the cramping and on/off lower backache and I guess frequent urination. Although I have been trying to determine what frequent is, LOL? Then at some moments I feel absolutely nothing and I guess that is normal. Ive been reading up on tests and they all say its best to test the day you or late or to wait as long as possible due to implantation. I dont know, its driving me crazy.

@Aaisirie: I know the feeling of constipation, I have that quite often. Glad you got it all out. I have the CM too, especially when I have to go potty really badly!

@Groovygrl: Im so sorry you had a poo day. Everyone is suppose to be excited about their BFPs but it also makes us feel bad and it makes me very sad. Im hoping for a BFP for you. DH will love the undies so dont worry.

@Guppy: Thanks for all the kind, positive words!

Im going to take down this ticker until, I find out if Im BFP or not!


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry for your sadness groovygrl. :hugs: :cry:

mrskc, I'm still praying for you! I hope you have good news soon. You might as well wait a few more days before you test--if you're gonna get a BFP, it'll still be there later, and you won't have to deal with the heartbreak of BFN before the hcg is built up in your system. :hugs:

Aaisire--has your diet changed or anything? I don't have really any experience in that area, but it sounds painful. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

No thats the thing, no diet change just this sudden unexplanable (unless I'm preg... PLEASE GOD!!) constipation... Worse than I have ever had, for no reason... And SO SORE.. I'm being serious when I said it was as bad as labour, it really was.. it was like the head crowning only getting stuck halfway!!! OUCH...

I put some germaloid (piles cream) on which has soothed it but it's still very sore. I hope Chris doesn't want sex this weekend because I don't know if it will be better!!!!!!

Going to Bikers Church tonight... don't think I will ask them to lay hands on and pray!!! 

Sorry Groovy I just saw your earlier question about my cycle - I'm 5DPO today, it's in my ticker but my ticker has been wrong that much it's crazy!!


----------



## somedaymama

hmm that's weird. Maybe it is a preg sign! Wouldn't that be great! :) Did you try anything to "soften it up?" Peaches work well for me. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh it is a pregnancy sign but whether or not it's MY pregnancy sign is yet to be seen!! I couldn't soften it up, I needed to go, it started coming out and the got stuck!! I was having visions of my bum blood vessels bursting and having to crawl down the hall to get my phone to call for help!!!!! It was like rabbit droppings to start with and then was one big giant lump that I couldn't stretch enough to get out!


----------



## somedaymama

I normally have a 13 day luteal phase. I am currently between 11 and 14 days past ovulation. (I didn't temp for three days, and in that time, I ovulated!! grr) I would be totally shocked if I am pregnant because we had decided to not really try for awhile and put off my Clomid testing for a few months--I didn't even use my 20 pack of ovulation sticks! :rofl: Anyway, my symptoms so far:
--I usually feel crazy emotional for the few days before my period comes, and I don't feel that way yet!
--I'm breaking out in places I normally never do. Normally at most I might get a couple bumps on my forehead, but I have little breakouts on my cheek, chin, AND along the side of my face. Hopefully this acne will lead to something good. :dance:
--edit to add: I forgot the most important sign....my temp is still high!!


----------



## Dahlia

mrskc - also, didn't you test in the evening? even though you weren't testing way early or anything, I still think it would be better to use first morning urine...ooooooooh, hoping, wishing, praying.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> mrskc - also, didn't you test in the evening? even though you weren't testing way early or anything, I still think it would be better to use first morning urine...ooooooooh, hoping, wishing, praying.

Yes I tested in the evening prior to AF. Ive been readinig up on tests and they are saying that its not good to test until you are late with AF & up to 7 days late!:shrug: So I am going to test sat/sun if no sign of the witch. Thanks for your prayers and good wishes!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown - you tested in the EVENING?!?!? Are you mental!!! Daft bint :D No wonder you got BFN, even if you were pregnant it wouldn't show up probably. I totally didn't realise that!!

Someday - your chart is looking good!!! Exciting!! I'm all broken out too!! Hopefully it's a good sign :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Mrskcbrown - you tested in the EVENING?!?!? Are you mental!!! Daft bint :D No wonder you got BFN, even if you were pregnant it wouldn't show up probably. I totally didn't realise that!!
> 
> Someday - your chart is looking good!!! Exciting!! I'm all broken out too!! Hopefully it's a good sign :D

:haha::haha:I know crazzzy me!!!!! I am going to use FMU next time. BTW, just went to the loo because I felt wet (TMI):blush: and just bunch of creamy CM, I thought it was Af whew:dohh:!

@somedaymama: Good luck to you and yes its looking pretty +, maybe you wont need the interventions after all:-}!


----------



## Guppy051708

:wohoo: for being one day late Mrskcbrown!!!! :dance:
That rocks!!!!

Groovygrl, yep no sore tatas! LOL My mom and my sisters (who have all had children) think that i am nuts. They actually doubted my pregnancy because of it :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> :wohoo: for being one day late Mrskcbrown!!!! :dance:
> That rocks!!!!
> 
> Groovygrl, yep no sore tatas! LOL My mom and my sisters (who have all had children) think that i am nuts. They actually doubted my pregnancy because of it :haha:

Yep one day late, so who knows??:shrug: I may test in the AM, feeling a bit hopeful!:thumbup:


----------



## groovygrl

:dance: soooo. crazy excited for all of you! I'm praying and smiling really hard for you mrskc, for you aaisrie and you too someday! symptoms all look so good for BFP! Sorry about your nasty poo Aaisrie...ouchie, ouch

Thank you so much everyone for your kind words re:my bad day. Today is much better. Even though I am still moving through this process of grief please trust that I am so uplifted by your joy and hope. I love the excitement and anticipation of your hopes and dreams realised. Mine's just around the corner, i know it!

oh please, please stay far away from my friends nasty 'ole witchy pants:witch: I know some really lovely 12 and 13 year olds that are waiting to meet you. we could all take a 9 month break while you see to those girls?:shrug:

i am away this weekend - be back on monday. I'll look forward to catching up then. have a groovy week- end everyone


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG don't you LOVE God so much!! I went to bikers church this evening and spoke with the pastor who is a long term friend and spiritual mentor (he's known me for about 13 yrs!) and I asked him to pray for me about money - I was caught short this month when my oil ran out on a Saturday night and the earlier anyone would deliver was monday. That doesn't work when I have my 11mo old daughter in the house and it's freezing. So I ended up having to go to the garage and get some - 500ltrs of oil costs £200 (about $180)(approx) when delivered, at the garage it was 100ltrs for £60 (about $40)... so I was £60 out what I should have been... I went outside and was saying goodbye and Gordy (the pastor) came out and handed me some money, I jokingly said to him "I asked God for some money, not you!" he told me it was from God. When I got home I took it out of my pocket, expecting it to be £20 (about $18) and it was £100 ($80)!!!!!!!!! OMG GOD IS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisirie: That is so awesome. He may not come when you want Him but He is always on time!!!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still in shock!!! I know I shouldn't be, I should just know but although I know God provides, he normally does it in that my money goes into the bank early, you know small things which correct everything... this was a BIG thing!

Did you test yet?


----------



## im_mi

ive been reading for ages but not commenting, this is all so exciting about these possible BFP's! mrskc have you tested yet? someday? eeek! :D

Evie that is such an amazing story!! our God is so good :D


----------



## somedaymama

Aasirie, I love how God provides! What an awesome story!

I'm still waiting to test...not because I have great willpower, but because thanks to my POAS addiction, the only test I have left in the house is a clearblue digital. :haha: I know that one requires a higher concentration of hormone, so I'm waiting until Sunday...or maybe tomorrow. :winkwink:

How are you feeling, Im_mi?


----------



## mrskcbrown

:test: saturday morning! I am so nervous, please keep me in your prayers. 

I dreamed last night that I got 2 :bfp::yipee:! The dream was one of those ones that seemed so real that you could touch it. I said well maybe this is my sign from God because I have been asking Him for a sign.??? 

Then you know the :devil: steps into my mind, as he so easily does sometimes, and I think what if its just a cruel trick???:nope:

_Sorry to have you all on my emotional rollercoaster. I just didnt want to test too soon after , and then have it come the next day. I wanted to give it a few days, just in case. Thanks for all the support on this thread! You all are awesome!!!!_

@Im_mi: How is your pregnancy progressing?

@Aaisirie: Yes those are the things that let you know that God is truly showing out in your life!:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

I cannot wait for you test!!!! You have wanted this for so long, I SO hope this is your month!

lots of :hugs: while you wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

What an uplifting group!!! My heart is soaring at the thought of having sisters-in-faith praying with me from around the globe! I'm 32+ and ttc for over a year! Gosh, please let's pray together! I'd be glad to join any and every prayer chain!!! I have one blocked tube and one free one, and am to start ovarian stimulation in my next cycle......so I'm not really on the 2ww this cycle (except GOD has chosen to surprise me!!!!).

All our miracles are around the corner, in JESUS' name!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad you came on over!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

somedaymama said:


> I cannot wait for you test!!!! You have wanted this for so long, I SO hope this is your month!
> 
> lots of :hugs: while you wait for tomorrow!

We've been ttc for the same amount of time! So glad to have found people with similar faith in this forum. Let's all hold hands as we pray together and walk this journey of faith!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

mrskcbrown said:


> Glad you came on over!!!!

Thanks so much for leading me here :hugs:!!! After wandering from forum to forum, I feel like my heart is finally at peace here!


----------



## im_mi

someday, eeeep thats so exciting! i know what you mean about wanting to wait for a day for the cb digi, seeing a 'not pregnant' is so depressing! I really really hope it makes you happy tomorrow with a big fat pregnant :D

mrskc, i am so excited for you!!! ill definitely be praying for you hun, and make sure you report back as soon as you test! have you had any more symptoms?

Hi Isi, nice to meet you :) these ladies are lovely, i dont post here all that often any more but i always read and pray for you all :)

Well ive been having awful morning sickness but yesterday i discovered sea bands, which are amazing and i have felt really good today from wearing them! also of course i have been praying for some relief from the discomfort and he is obviously listening :cloud9:

I have missed church two weeks in a row and i will miss it again this sunday because its my little boys birthday party. I am looking forward to it but i am itching to go to church again, i love the singing and the worship, i always feel so uplifted after going. roll on next sunday!

Heres a question for you guys: how many of you are regular churchgoers? and what kind of church do you go to? I go to a baptist church, although i dont like to identify myself as any particular denomination.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm very Catholic, but my DH is Protestant.....so I end up doing both (i.e. Mass in the morning, and then follow him for service right after). The truth is, as long as your heart is willing and open, GOD is indeed everywhere!


----------



## im_mi

thats my view exactly. we're christians because we follow & love Jesus, it doesnt need to be more complex than that i dont think :)


----------



## Deb111

MrsKC and someday - so praying for your :bfp:

im_mi - glad to hear you've got some relief from the morning sickness

Isi - welcome to the group :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Deb111

im_mi said:


> Heres a question for you guys: how many of you are regular churchgoers? and what kind of church do you go to? I go to a baptist church, although i dont like to identify myself as any particular denomination.

I've been attending a local methodist church since I was 3 (although it's not quite so local now). I started teaching sunday school there when I was 16 and 20 years later, am still doing so ... every sunday morning. As much as I love it, we don't get a lot of support or help - it doesn't help that our church is generally a very elderly church.

Anyway, with the problems I had a few weeks ago (thanks again for the prayers :flower:) and the Fertility tests etc etc, I've had a month off so that dh and I can spend some quality time together and renew my batteries. 

Our minister is on his way round now to have a chat about what support the church can offer sunday school and the 2 of us who run it and teach EVERY week. I don't want to stop doing it, but feel I need to back off a little and recharge my batteries


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow it's busy in here today!!!

Yes God is so good!!! I feel totally blessed that he has provided for my daughter and I when I didn't know how I would even feed her come tomorrow... no food, no milk, no wipes.... I was screwed! And none of us like to talk about money... so british are we!!! But God heard my cries and answered!

I'm so glad you are feeling better Im and that the scan went well <3

Looking forward to seeing BFP's hopefully in the near future from you guys!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Im_mi: I am feeling dizziness last night and today, more tired and still lots of CM and soft cervix, if that means anything.

I go to a non-denominational church, its actually called Disciples of Christ. https://www.disciples.org/AboutTheDisciples/tabid/67/Default.aspx (The organization we are under)
This is my church>>>>>>>https://www.theblvd.org/
I love it and my pastor, he is awesome.:happydance:

@aaisrie: We are facing some difficult financial times as well in our marriage and Im just trusting God that he will work it out, please? It is something that my DH had prior to the marriage but I feel like I have taken it on, and I feel bad for him. I dont even know the words to say. When I say sorry, he just says its not your issue, like Im suppose to just move on from it. Awhh its so difficult. Just praying!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown that DEFINITELY sounds positive!! OMG I can't wait for you to test tomorrow... I'm on the edge of my seat!!

Im you already know I'm not a church goer but for everyone else, in case you're interested, I used to work for a few churches and since then have had major issues with many churches. The one church I found that I was comfortable with my abusive ex-hub started attending so I couldn't go anymore. I go to the bikers church every 6 months or so but that's all. I don't need church to have a good relationship with God, I don't get people who say they don't hear God because with me HE DOESN'T SHUT UP!!! lol


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Isi Buttercup! :wave:

I grew up Baptist, and my hubby and I have been going to an American Baptist church for awhile, but we're looking for somewhere new...I like the American Baptist churches I've been to because they share most of my beliefs without going overboard (the Baptist church I went to growing up was crazy strict). We are looking for a Bible church with people our age and with little kiddos so I can teach Sunday School again. Hopefully we'll find something soon. I like churches that aren't strictly denominational because the most important thing is a _relationship _with God, not adherence to man-made traditions. 

I think I'm going to test tomorrow! I bought some FRERs tonight. I wanted to buy some dollar store tests too but DH said I shouldn't obsess so much. lol...like that will stop me.


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - soooooooooooooooo praying for you.
and you too Mrskc. 
I can't WAIT to wake up in the AM - it's almost like I'm testing tomorrow!


----------



## somedaymama

Don't wake up too early for me!! I'm sleeping till noon tomorrow. :D

Besides, I almost want to hear mrskc's results more than my own!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oooh somedaymama, I didnt know you were near testing!???? Yes I bought my HPT's today and Im testing as soon as I get up. I went to Walmart and bought mines and when I was checking out the cashier says, "Do I need to bag this twice?" I looked at her and laughed, I said, "ummm, no Im married, LOL and even if I wasnt this is my business". I just thought Id share that with you all.

Hope you are having a great night!


----------



## somedaymama

Funny story! One time when I was buying some, the cashier looked at me really sad and said "I just found out yesterday that I'm pregnant. I hope you get the result you want." Just because I'm young doesn't mean I don't want to be pregnant, even if you don't!

Yep, I'm going to try a test tomorrow...fx'd! Tomorrow I'll be between 13 and 16 days past ovulation, and I usually have a 13 day luteal phase, so hopefully it'll be accurate.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Sayuri - just thinking of you today. hope the little bean is all tucked in bed nicely now! how are you feeling?


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hey ladies! :hugs::hugs:

Long time:flower:. I hope all is well with you! Mrskc brown. Im praying for your BFP, because you deserve it! Im happy because my dad called me from Nigeria:happydance: to say happy Val-Day:happydance:. That was nice! I would love to see more BFPs in this group! This group has been so uplifting from bnb. :flower::flower::flower: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## somedaymama

hey Dipar! I'm glad you were able to talk to you dad! How are you doing?


----------



## somedaymama

Well, my temp dropped this morning and I got a BFN on my 6 day sooner FRER, so I'm pretty sure I'm out for the month. I wish I could say I'm suprised, but I'm pretty jaded after all these months...:wacko:


mrskcbrown??? what did your test say?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well I am 3 days late today and Ive gotten another :bfn:! 

So I no longer think I am pregnant, but now crazy!:cry: I am also not testing anymore either:growlmad: I will call the DR monday and see if she wants me to start provera to get my cycle going. Ive been doing this so long, I really dont need to call her. I can just call the pharmacy and add the script myself. I know the routine:nope:. I am so disgusted, and Im glad DH was at work so that he doesnt have to see the let down on my face once again.

Thank you so much for your prayers. Sometimes I feel like my prayers just hit the ceiling, this is so tough.

I may have to just delete my profile and try to just regain my life....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## im_mi

im sorry mrskc :hugs: prayers for you hon.

someday, how many dpo are you? im sorry it was bfn :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry mrskc. :hugs:

Im_mi, I'm between 13 and 16 dpo.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@im_mi & somedaymama & Dipar and EVERYONE:flower:: Thanks so much.

I feel like a fool month after month with these symptoms, I think are so real. I dont even tell DH anything anymore because I think he is starting to think I am crazy too:haha:.
I asked a question in the pregnancy first tri and some of the women got BFP's week or weeks after AF so Im holding out a small glimmer of hope.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/278551-bfn-then-bfp.html

@somedaymama: did you say you did clomid this month? If im not BFP, im going to do Femara next which I hear has a higher succes rate. The dr gave me a script for both but I did the clomid instead because I was familiar with it. Just wanted to let you know that it was out there and I hear it doesnt make your CM hostile.

GL all!:dust:


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry you two. this is not the news I thought I'd get this AM - I REALLY thought both of you were BFP! ugh.:cry:

well, at least there is not AF for either of you - chances are still there. very sorry, though - please remember who loves you and has the perfect plans for both of you.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

You definitely shouldn't give up hope yet. The fact that you are three days late is good, especially if you know exactly when you ovulated. 

I haven't started the Clomid yet because I have to get blood tests done first, and my insurance won't pay for them. I just did a little reading about the Femara, and it looks like it does work for a lot of people! Do you have problems with ovulation? I thought most of the problem was your DH...

still praying for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh yes, I have problems Oing as well. I have PCOS, so I dont get periods on my own regularly. Only every 7-9 months would I get a period. I took those tests that you have to take and thats how they found out. So I take metformin which desensitizes my ovaries and makes me ovulate monthly. The DR adds in the clomid to increase my chances by producing more eggs per month. So yes, I take metformin + clomid!
My DH's semen was tested and we found out he has low morphology. Although most dr's say you cant rule out a mans semen as having fertility issues until he has had at least 2-3 analysis, Im starting to think with as long as it is taking us, that semen analysis was right.


----------



## somedaymama

ah, that makes sense! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Someday and MrsKC - praying for you both and sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Deb! I appreciate it! How are you doing?

Here is my verse for the day...

"But now, Lord, what do I look for? My hope is in you." Psalm 39:7

Remember to have hope in the Lord!

My DH and I are going out for the day to get our minds off of babies. I'm dealing pretty well, he's kind of upset about the temp drop and BFN. We're going to our favorite lunch place, grocery shopping, and I'm going to get some new shoes! Hopefully...I've been looking for awhile and I haven't found the perfect ones yet!

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrskcbrown, its not over until the :witch: shows. Def wait to start the provera, because what if there really is a LO in there :( I know its just a waiting game, probably one of the hardest mental things ever, but dont be discouraged, AF has yet to arrive :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Hi Guppy! Wow, you're in box 4! :dance:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Yeppers :D Box 4! :yipee: just moved up a day or so ago :happydance:


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - awesome. this is what I do every month - treat myself. It's the one thing I actually look forward to when I think or know that I am out...a new shirt, pizza, or the like! 

what kind of shoes are you looking for? I am obsessed with boots.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Mrskcbrown, its not over until the :witch: shows. Def wait to start the provera, because what if there really is a LO in there :( I know its just a waiting game, probably one of the hardest mental things ever, but dont be discouraged, AF has yet to arrive :hugs:

Ok I'm truly trying to wait it out. Hopefully I am pregnant?! I still feel so very pregnant, backache, crampy and cm but it could be my mind playing tricks! Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, i think the fact that you still have CM when you're 3 days late is one VERY great sign :happydance:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Can I please join this group :flower:

A little about me. I got married in September 09 and we started TTC the very same day :) We are now entering into our 7th cycle and continue to pray for that elusive BFP.

I have been on this site for a while (but don't post very often), I just love to read all the wonderful posts, advice, encouragement and support.
No one knows we are TTC so coming on here has been very useful, and has helped during some of the tougher times, and this time is no different.

DH and I are both Christians and pray together first thing every morning. DH thankfully also wants a mini me as much as I do so pretty much tries whatever I ask him to in the hopes of making a baby.

I usually get quite down round about when :witch: comes, and then get a re newed PMA once she's gone. 

This cycle I just feel deflated, I actually couldn't bring myself to pray this morning, and have spent most of the day :cry: to DH. I felt angry and disappointed and a fraud if I tried to pray. I came on to BnB and what do I come across but this thread / group. Just reading the first few pages I began to :cry: I really feel GOD is reaching out to me through you beautiful ladies.

I would really love to be able to continue to talk with you and share this trying experience as I have already received so much encouragement from the 1st few post (back in November)

I won't lie, I am still very low and emotional, but don't feel so alone anymore. In all my time on this forum (and that is A LOT) I have never come across this group, and just at a time when I was shying away from reaching out to our father HE reaches out to me and guides me here.

It just reminds me GOD is good all the time.


----------



## Deb111

somedaymama said:


> Thanks Deb! I appreciate it! How are you doing?
> 
> 
> Not too bad thanks - back at work after a week off on Monday - really not looking forward to it
> 
> Hope you and dh had a nice day :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Deb111

beanni #1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I please join this group :flower:
> 
> A little about me. I got married in September 09 and we started TTC the very same day :) We are now entering into our 7th cycle and continue to pray for that elusive BFP.
> 
> I have been on this site for a while (but don't post very often), I just love to read all the wonderful posts, advice, encouragement and support.
> No one knows we are TTC so coming on here has been very useful, and has helped during some of the tougher times, and this time is no different.
> 
> DH and I are both Christians and pray together first thing every morning. DH thankfully also wants a mini me as much as I do so pretty much tries whatever I ask him to in the hopes of making a baby.
> 
> I usually get quite down round about when :witch: comes, and then get a re newed PMA once she's gone.
> 
> This cycle I just feel deflated, I actually couldn't bring myself to pray this morning, and have spent most of the day :cry: to DH. I felt angry and disappointed and a fraud if I tried to pray. I came on to BnB and what do I come across but this thread / group. Just reading the first few pages I began to :cry: I really feel GOD is reaching out to me through you beautiful ladies.
> 
> I would really love to be able to continue to talk with you and share this trying experience as I have already received so much encouragement from the 1st few post (back in November)
> 
> I won't lie, I am still very low and emotional, but don't feel so alone anymore. In all my time on this forum (and that is A LOT) I have never come across this group, and just at a time when I was shying away from reaching out to our father HE reaches out to me and guides me here.
> 
> It just reminds me GOD is good all the time.

Hi and welcome to this wonderful group. I think it's a pretty usual cycle of disappointment and then pulling ourselves together to start all over again. It's been my pattern for the last 19 months :dohh:

Hope you get your :bfp: very soon 
Deb x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Beanni! Sure you can join us!!!! You can rant to us too, we understand! We are all trying to achieve the same goal and that is a beautiful baby!!


----------



## beanni #1

Thank you ladies. I know in comparison we have not been trying as long as some, and I really don't want to whinge. I am just so grateful for finding you ladies at this time


----------



## mrskcbrown

Believe me, time has nothing to do with it. TTC is TTC. We are here for you!


----------



## Dahlia

Agreed - time has nothing to do with it. I think I'm in my tenth cycle now - I really am started to forget! 

Beannie - welcome. yeah, this is a pretty great group. the Lord has def spoken to me a few times through these ladies. 

praying for you to get your bfp.


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia said:


> Someday - awesome. this is what I do every month - treat myself. It's the one thing I actually look forward to when I think or know that I am out...a new shirt, pizza, or the like!
> 
> what kind of shoes are you looking for? I am obsessed with boots.

I love boots too! I wanted some for this winter, and it took me MONTHS to find some that I liked. Then I waited until the Black Friday sale and got them super cheap! :thumbup: Today I was looking for heels. Heels are my absolute favorite shoes, the higher the better! I have to take DH shopping because he is brutally honest about whether they are too stripper-high. :blush: I didn't find any today because I'm looking for something very specific for a school event I have next week. I need black, closed-toe, and preferably a few inches of heel! ...and all that without making me look like a hooker. :winkwink: I wear a size 10--probably actually a 10.5, but nobody sells those. That makes it hard to find shoes that fit! Hopefully I'll find some tomorrow...


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Beanni! :wave: I hope you get your BFP very soon! Congrats on the marriage!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> hey Dipar! I'm glad you were able to talk to you dad! How are you doing?

Hey Someday, 

Yea talking to my dad, made my day :-D I'm doing good so far. How are you?


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - 
I love Zappos - but if you have to try them on - then prob in store is better. do you have a dsw near you? love their sale racks in the the off season.

whatever the heel it sounds fun! love heels too - but I call it off after a 3 incher. how much higher can you go?! how do you walk? and you are tall too, right? if I remember correctly. I'm tall -but still love heels, I like being able to see over everyone around me - including the men ;)


----------



## somedaymama

I wish I could shop for shoes online...but yeah, I have trouble with sizing 'cause of my big feet. ;)

I tried on a pair today that were about 4.5 inches (edit--I looked on the website, they are 4.25 inches), but DH said they were kinda slutty looking...gotta love the painful honesty. They were also shiny black, which didn't help. I have a pair of sandals that are 4 inches, but I only wear them with jeans so they don't look quite as high. Normal comfy heels for me are about 3 inches. People always ask me how I can walk in the super-tall ones, but I guess it's just a skill. lol. You remembered right--I am tall! I'm 5'9" but I like to be super tall with my heels on. I guess I like to look down at people. ;) My DH is 6'2" and I've yet to find a pair of shoes that makes me taller than him. :D

I'm editing my post to avoid annoying anyone who doesn't like shoe talk by having another post about it. :winkwink: These are the shoes I tried on today. ooooh I want them!
 



Attached Files:







shoe.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## somedaymama

My temp went up today....no :witch: yet! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats a nice chart you got there someday!!!!!


----------



## im_mi

looks like youre still in with a shot there, someday!! xx


----------



## Dahlia

we are pretty much the same! i'm 5'9" and dh is 6'3"...we are gonna have long/tall babies!!!!!!!! cute shoes. yeah, the patent leather w/ the high heel could give off the hooker vibe a bit - but u can make it work if the rest of ur outfit is more conservative. I love hidden platforms too! ahh, shoe talk.

k, gonna go chart/journal stalk u now. I think i officially o'd yest! yee haaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## somedaymama

I think we are going to have some big babies. The tallest person in my family is my uncle who is 6'8" and the shortest is my sister who is 5'7" ... so everyone's pretty tall! DH's dad's family is smaller, but everyone else in his family is tall. Funny that you and I and are DHs are about the same height!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Good looking chart someday mama! I hope this is it. Good thing, no af! i still havent gotten AF yet. Today is the 4th day. So Im still holding onto a little hope. Still lots of CM, crampy, so bad DH had to rub lower back today, and im always tired so not sure if that is a sign, LOL. BTW, church was awesome today!!! The pastor preached on Grace and mercy!!! I was in tears!!!!

I like the shoes too, someday. You all are tall. I am 5'5 or 5'6 and DH is 5'9.


----------



## Guppy051708

the shortest person is 5 foot 7?!?! thats nuts! :haha:
Im only 5 foot 1! :blush:


----------



## groovygrl

Oh I wish I could have heard that sermon!

I am having really lousy day:cry: I got AF yesterday (this one really painfull and messy:devil:)and even though it's probably best to have :witch:after my loss, I'm soooo crushed. I can't help but go to the place where I am reminded that DH and I have only got 30 more cycles to TTC. That's where we had drawn our 'line' to move forward without babies. I never thought I wouldn't be a mom. It's getting too real re: wrapping my head around this. We aren't going to persue IVF 'cus in NZ there is no funding for fertility treatment of any sort and we def. can't afford to pay privately. DH gone a lot at the beginning of this year. I'm trying so hard not to be angry, frustrated and selfish. His job involves getting aid to people in the world who are suffering more than I'll ever know. Who am I to cry out for mercy and grace?

Am I allowed to say that seeing the text '_BabyandBump_ when I opened this page made me growl today? 

on the upside,I'm honestly inspired tho by your stories of fending off smelly old AF mrskc and someday.i love feeling so hopeful 4 you. also inspired by shoes, glorious shoes someday. 

yaaay to guppy for getting to box 4:yipee:

:flower:wecome beanni! 

Dipar, what a lovely valentines pressie

aaisrie, love how the lord is working in your life as of late! $ stress sucks!:baby:

thanks for ur support and prayers. need :hugs: today


----------



## somedaymama

Glad to hear AF is still staying away mrskc! Four days late is great!

Guppy - I know, it's crazy! We all tower over everyone!

groovy, :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a bad day. I'm sorry the :witch: came. I wish I could do more, but I'm praying for you. :hugs: Thirty cycles is a lot of tries! You can do this!

I really enjoyed church today too. We've been looking for a new church with more people our age and with little kiddos because I want to teach Sunday School again. We tried a new place today, and I really liked it!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Groovy, 30 cycles is a lot!!!! You will get your BFP and even when those 30 cycles are up, you all will continue to BD, so you never know???? Or will you be strictly using protection during that time after 30 cycles??? Thanks for the support, maybe I will get a BFP after all???? Who knows????? Im praying for you as I know this is a tough time for you. You will get it though, I just have so much FAITH in that!:thumbup:

Praying for blessings for you and across this board!


----------



## groovygrl

:hugs:thanks for the encouragement!

I will pick up soon:thumbup: just frustrated that our next shot not till the end of April 'cus DH away during fertile days in between. DH and I originally talked about permanent BC around that time after 30 or so cycles. We feel that if we haven't acheived pregnancy in my 43rd year, we'll move forward with a different vision. Don't want to be the 50 year old mom at the kindergarten picnic, you know?:hugs:
Not just that, we've also been holding off on alot of big decisions because they depend on whether or not we have a baby. you're right tho girls I have to have faith that HIS timing and plans for us are perfect. just really hard sometimes. DH and I didn't sort ourselves out till I was 36 - I held off on TTC until we got married, (I had to move from Canada first, ha!- a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do :wacko:) then sort out a job, a house, etc. and next thing I know, I'm 40. YIKES! how the heck did that # creep up on me!:shrug:

DH has a DD and I feel so blessed that she's such a big part of my life! I'd really love to give her a brother or sister and I'd really like to have at least one baby with DH. so...try to relax for a month and then pray on the :dust: 

xoxo girls - finger's, toes and can even cx legs ('till april anyway:rofl:) Okay Lord, bring on the BFP's


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> Not just that, we've also been holding off on alot of big decisions because they depend on whether or not we have a baby.

I know how this goes. We plan our whole lives around this, then just have to sit around and wait for it to happen. :coffee:

I hope you don't have to wait long at all for your little baby. :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

ya the :coffee: is a frustrating one when it comes to these decisions! Even though I get impatient with DH's 'conservative' approach, I know it's really wise.

_...there by the Grace of God go I..._ back to circle-ing days on the calendar:rofl:


----------



## mrskcbrown

groovygrl said:


> :hugs:thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> I will pick up soon:thumbup: just frustrated that our next shot not till the end of April 'cus DH away during fertile days in between. DH and I originally talked about permanent BC around that time after 30 or so cycles. We feel that if we haven't acheived pregnancy in my 43rd year, we'll move forward with a different vision. Don't want to be the 50 year old mom at the kindergarten picnic, you know?:hugs:
> Not just that, we've also been holding off on alot of big decisions because they depend on whether or not we have a baby. you're right tho girls I have to have faith that HIS timing and plans for us are perfect. just really hard sometimes. DH and I didn't sort ourselves out till I was 36 - I held off on TTC until we got married, (I had to move from Canada first, ha!- a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do :wacko:) then sort out a job, a house, etc. and next thing I know, I'm 40. YIKES! how the heck did that # creep up on me!:shrug:
> 
> DH has a DD and I feel so blessed that she's such a big part of my life! I'd really love to give her a brother or sister and I'd really like to have at least one baby with DH. so...try to relax for a month and then pray on the :dust:
> 
> xoxo girls - finger's, toes and can even cx legs ('till april anyway:rofl:) Okay Lord, bring on the BFP's

Ok I gotcha. I believe if you got BFP last time that you will get it again very soon! You are going to get a sticky BFP this year, im praying for it!:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

thanks for the encouragement and your prayers mrskc - they are really so powerful:hugs:

i pray for you and your dh too. i look forward to reading that all your dreams and hopes are realised!

thanks to everyone for your kindness and prayers. 

2010 is going to see us all very blessed!


----------



## beanni #1

Mrskc wow AF is 4 days late, I pray this is the month for you :happydance:

Groovygirl I totally understand how you felt yesterday, I was feeling the same, but had a bit of a breakthrough on saturday (found this group :)) I went to church yesterday and had the most amazing time, was practically dancing in the isles during praise and worship.

As for holding off major decisions :coffee: that has been my life for the last 6 cycles. I've been holding off changing jobs, don't book holidays or commit to anything too far in advance, i even stop going to the gym during the 2WW just incase I over do it :dohh: But one thing that is sure to cheer me up is shoe talk :thumbup:

I hope everyone's day / week has started well. May God's blessings be upon us all :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning all!!

Mrskcbrown When are you testing again?!?! I'm on the edge of my seat here!!

Groovy that must be heartbreaking but as someone posted recently:



> They began to tell Abraham, next year at this time, Sarah would have a baby. Sarah was listening just inside the tent, and laughed.
> 
> "After I have grown old shall I have pleasure, my lord being old also?"
> 
> They asked why Sarah laughed? Does she not, know anything is possible with God?
> 
> Sarah denied she laughed. But the men said, "No, but you did laugh!"
> 
> Then Sarah did conceive and bore Abrahm a son. She called him Isaac. Sarah would love her son very nurture and love him all of her life.

All things are possible through Him!

My temp had a beautiful spike to it this morning, I know the one a couple of days ago was because I was at Patricia's house and her heating is way higher than mine and yesterday I had to get up earlier than usual to see to Saraya so it was lower than it should have been but today's is REAL! :D


----------



## somedaymama

Well my temp went UP this morning, but I still got a bfn!

I added a couple of temps to my chart on CD 25 + 26 (on the days I didn't temp) so I don't have to keep counting dpo. So, I could actually be up to 3 more dpo than my chart says, but at this point I don't think so--surely by 18 dpo I would either have a period or a bfp!! right?


----------



## Aaisrie

I have seen a few charts on FF which people didn't get BFP until 19DPO... so it's possible! I really hope this is it for you someday, I don't want to get your hopes up either though because I know how it makes it worse


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Aaisrie. I just don't know what to think because my LP is usually only 13 days, and usually by now my temp is going down, not up!

Your chart looks great! :thumbup:

beanni, shoe talk always cheers me up too! I did actually find some yesterday. They are beautiful, and have a much more conservative 3 inch heel. :winkwink:

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Aaisrie

Someday we could (as well as Mrskcbrown hopefully!) be moving into the first tri soon!


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - wow, your chart looks amazing. I'm blown away that it was still bfn...this chart is not consistent at ALL with any of your others. when did you get your bfp before - how many dpo? do you remember?

Mrskc - still thinking of you, wondering what is going on, and praying. I hope the both of you are just "late developers" on the hpts!!!

Groovy - oh, I'm so sorry for you, hon. I'm sorry, but I need a bit of a review on your fertility health - is everything looking good for you other than the fact that you've not gotten the bfp yet? are you temping/ov predictor kits/etc? are you sure of the fertile days? I will say that I used the ov watch this month and it lowered my stress level to about '0'...dh and I are wondering if me being stressed about ttc each month, plus making him stressed could have a lot to do with our bfn's so far. anyway, just trying to help. hugs.


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia said:


> Someday - wow, your chart looks amazing. I'm blown away that it was still bfn...this chart is not consistent at ALL with any of your others. when did you get your bfp before - how many dpo? do you remember?

Well, I wasn't charting then so I don't know exactly--I think I was about a week late. I was in Chicago away from my DH so I didn't test until the day I was going home. So that's no help. :shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc--anything yet???


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!:flower: Well so far nothing, AF is 5 days late. It angers me because I know that I ovulated around Feb 1-3 because I get ovulation pains.:shrug::shrug: Maybe they were fake this month, even though they come at the same time every month??:shrug: SO I am 5 days late and I call the DR, (my reproductive endocrinologist by the way) and she tells me to wait a week, retest and then call her!!!!:nope::nope: No blood test, nothing. She says we will make another move if no period at that time!!!!:nope:

I dont know guys! Im thinking Im just out and my cycle is just taking a longer than normal time for AF to come.

Thanks for the prayers!:flower:


----------



## mommahawk

Hi girls!!

I'm so glad to get on here and read all the updates. I've been stressing out planning our school for next year (and future years, as I'm an obsessive long-term planner :wacko:), then my hubby took me to a city about an hour and a half away for a night and day away from the kiddos for my bday! :happydance: We spent all day in bookstores! :cool: I know, we're nerds. :mrgreen:

Mrs.Brown & Someday...OOOHHH, my fingers are SO crossed for you! I hope this is it! I know how frustrating and nerve-wracking it can be when you're expecting AF and she's MIA. 

Dahlia...So, it looks like you ovulated a couple of days ago? Maybe you'll get the crosshairs tomorrow? That's awesome that you used the Ov Watch--I guess it was very accurate?

Welcome to the new girls!! :flower:

Congrats, Guppy!! It sounds like your pregnancy is developing just beautifully! 

I'm on 8dpo, and it looks like we got a couple of good tries in this month. I O'd on CD11 again this month. I started taking the B-vits only every other day trying to keep it from affecting my cycle anymore. I haven't been able to get to the store to buy B-50s which I'm planning on switching to to just maintain what the B-100s did. I've had sore bbs since ovulation, so I was trying not to look at it like a sign, but I noticed today that they are a little bigger. But I also think Guppy's right what she said about symptoms--I think that many (most?) women don't really get any true symptoms until 6-8 weeks (and I was the same with all three of my pregnancies). So, why do I even bother worrying about symptom spotting!?! 

I'm feeling okay about my chances this month, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up...the last few months have been pretty hard realizing that we're doing everything we can for many months and still no BFP. I remember my GP telling me last summer when I just mentioned that we were trying unsuccessfully to get pregnant: "Well, since you already have three, there shouldn't be any problems with your getting pregnant." :shrug: Thank God that He's in control, though, and not me!! 

In our Bible study this morning, we read this verse: "Now Adam knew Eve his wife, and she conceived and bore Cain, and said, 'I have acquired a man through God.'" It was a good reminder for me that it is through God that we are blessed with children. And whether the Lord gives, or whether He takes, I still will say: "Blessed be the name of the Lord."


----------



## somedaymama

Hey mommahawk, I was just thinking about you! It sounds like you've been busy! Another week or so before you test, right?


----------



## Aaisrie

mommahawk there is a hormone called EPF which can explain very early pregnancy symptoms - I had morning sickness with my daughter from 1DPO!


----------



## Guppy051708

Cheering you girls on!!! :friends:


----------



## Dahlia

hi Mommahawk! I've missed u. sounds like a nice trip - very kind of dear husband. chart looks good - I will keep stalking it now. 

that is funny how hormones must come in such shifts - with your first three were you in your 20's? I've heard the hormones drop off a bit in the 30's and then peak back up in late 30's/early 40's...it's all so ambiguous - and totally up to the Lord.

thinking of you!!!

and yeah, the ov watch was BANG on with my temps. it was so nice to be able to wait for those "key" days and then go for it...usually I am not the prettiest person around ov time - ok, now - I think today is good...oh shoot, I think we missed it completely...wait, no we didn't - I don't think I've ov'd yet. poor dh, the stress I put on us is def not helping. this month was golden, though. I'm thanking God for the makers of the watch right now. ;)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Sisters.....okay, I'm having faux sypmtoms again....but not as muh as previous months though (this month, it has just been cramping and indigestion....but no sore (.) or anything). Today, I'm like 7dpo. Anyways, it's probably nothing, but I just want to lift up faithful eyes to Jesus.....trusting Him to shock us this month.

Please join hands in prayer for me! :flower:


----------



## beanni #1

Morning all,

Someday, Mrskc & Aaisrie I am praying you all get your :bfp: this month. That would be so amazing.

I am CD12 and no sign of 'O' yet so still early days for me.

A couple of scriptures i'd like to share....

"For this child I prayed and the Lord hath granted me my petiton" 1 Samuel 1:27

"And the LORD will grant you plenty of goods, *in the fruit of your body*, in the increase of your livestock, and in the produce of your ground, in the land of which the LORD swore to your fathers to give you" Deuteronomy 28:11


----------



## Aaisrie

Dahlia I'm wondering why your crosshairs didn't appear on your chart today - CD15 sure is looking like O day on it!!

beanni #1 thank you, I really need the prayers right now...

I'm just feeling totally despondent, the closer I get to AF, the less positive I get that this is going to happen for me. FF is already giving me 84 early pregnancy points and yet I've had no nausea... I had really bad nausea with both my daughter and when I had my MC. Plus my temp dipped this morning, and it's probably the start of my AF dip... I'm probably out this month.


----------



## im_mi

but evie, think of the cycles where you have had bad nausea and also not been pregnant? Im not trying to get your hopes up sweetie because i know it doesnt help but just remember that every pregnancy is different :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Ims I hadn't actually thought of that... I just don't FEEL pregnant... and AF is due thursday and I'm crampy today, more crampy than the last few days - sorer and I'm figuring it's AF cramps... just waiting for my cervix to drop - I haven't even had the urge to POAS and you know that's weird...


----------



## Dahlia

got my ov day today - and it was EXACTLY what the watch said. yeee haaaa. seriously, thank you God for those watch scientists.

Aaisrie - ur chart looks pretty dang good. I'd be happy with it for now! also time to start poas I'd say!

Someday - Mrskc? are you awake yet? still waitin on you two.


----------



## beanni #1

Dahlia said:


> got my ov day today - and it was EXACTLY what the watch said. yeee haaaa. seriously, thank you God for those watch scientists.

What is an Ov Watch? (Sorry if its obvious never heard of one)


----------



## Aaisrie

Dahlia - I think it's because my cramps are stronger today so I'm thinking it's AF cramps and that she's on her way. I was so excited about your watch working I tried to "like" your post and then realised I wasn't on facebook.... FAIL!


----------



## Dahlia

haha! it's a FB world, now, isn't it? well try not to think too much on your symptoms - doing so always screws me somehow ;)

Beanni - hi! u wear it while u sleep and it tells u 4 days before u ovulate to start bd'ing. I just started using it on cycle month 10! the statistics are 1-2 months for most women using it to get preg. praying that the statistics do it for me! it's $100 for the watch plus one month of sensor...I need to buy another sensor now, though, just in case it didn't happen this month. here's the website if you want to look at it further www.ovwatch.com ...almost ov time for you?! ahhh, most exciting time of the month - at least my dh thinks so! prayers for you in this cycle!


----------



## Dahlia

I only have the free membership on FF - are the pregnancy predictor percentages usually right? Aaisrie - if you have 84% that sounds amazing? I would be willing to pay for FF for this feature alone, possibly. ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Dahlia it's not that expensive, I got the years sub and it only cost £28 and some pence. It costs £10 (ish) for a month from what I've heard?

It compares your symptoms on specific days to whether people who WERE pregnant had those symptoms those days. Sometimes you put a symptom in and it stays the same, sometimes it adds lots of points or just a few and sometimes it takes points away.


----------



## somedaymama

Aasirie, your temp dropped a little, but it still looks really good! Don't give up yet. 

I am now 16 dpo. My temp dropped a bit today, but it is still high, but I STILL got a BFN!! boo.

Buttercup, praying for you. :hugs:

Beanni, thanks for the prayers and the Bible verses. :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Someday, not trying to get your hopes up but I have seen a number of charts like yours where you get a little dip like that and then the next day it goes MEGA HIGH and you get a BFP! Praying for you!!

I think the fact mine dropped this close to AF starting makes it look... impossible


----------



## beanni #1

Someday have you taken any medication that may increase your LP this month? From your chart you have a regular 13 day LP, so16DPO is a very very good sign. fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

No, I haven't done anything to increase it. My hormones are still getting balanced from BC, I think, but I can't imagine my LP would change this month in a month without me doing anything! I guess all I can do is wait and see! :coffee:

A friend shared this article with me. I really liked reading it. The Bible and the Pain of Infertility.


----------



## Dahlia

question - so I was watching 700 club today and Pat says that if we have any unforgiveness in our lives we are cutting off God's blessings to us. who are WE to not forgive after what he did for us sinners? 

so I ask myself (for the 900th time!)...is there anyone I'm holding a grudge against...therefore cutting off God's blessings to me. Ok, so this is my usual answer...no. BUT. there is someone in my life who I just plain can't stand - I think he's a moron and an idiot. but when I'm around him I am very nice and polite and kind-spirited. I don't have unforgiveness towards him - but his actions do make me angry at times. And my dh and I go out of of our way to avoid events when we might see him...just b/c our mind-set is - 'why be around people u don't like?' so it isn't any type of grudge - just more like dislike.

ok, honest opinions on this? does disliking someone possibly cut off God's blessings towards us?


----------



## im_mi

i dont think so, dahlia. you still treat him with respect, and that is whats important. you cant help your feelings towards people and god knows that. what matters is how you deal with those feelings and it sounds like you deal with them with respect and kindness :)


----------



## im_mi

guys, if you get a chance, please visit this thread and pray for donna who has lost her second child after her second pre-term labour at 24 weeks. she needs all of the love and strength she can get right now. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/281756-sugarkisses-update.html


----------



## mrskcbrown

im_mi said:


> guys, if you get a chance, please visit this thread and pray for donna who has lost her second child after her second pre-term labour at 24 weeks. she needs all of the love and strength she can get right now. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/281756-sugarkisses-update.html

I read and prayed and left my condolences. So sorry to hear about this.:cry::nope:


----------



## somedaymama

Immi, thanks for posting that. how sad. :cry:

mrskcbrown, are you going as crazy as I am, waiting to see what is going to happen?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My goodness....everything sounds so technical!! I haven't been checking my temperature or charting.....I just observe my CM (to know when I ovulate), listen out for those ov signs, BD, observe my symptoms and then wait...... I feel like a right ninny :fool: !!! Next cycle, I'm off to get me a thermometer!!!!!!!


----------



## mommahawk

@ Someday...your chart is SO looking good still! 16dpo and nothing yet is a great sign!! Are you having any symptoms or signs of AF? I'm not sure when I'll test...I've been waiting until a couple of days after I expect AF just so I don't waste a test...and I think the BFN are harder on me than AF just appearing

@ Evie...your chart is still looking good! I know what you mean about not feeling pregnant, but like Immi said every pregnancy is different! I didn't know (and was completely surprised) that I was pregnant with dd3 until I started getting nausea at about 7 weeks...so you never know!!!

@Dahlia...yes, I had my oldest when I was almost 23 and with my last I was 27...that's all I need is no more babies, thinking I'm done and then "Surprise!" when I'm 40 with a baby! LOL! I'm so excited for you this month!! The ov watch sounds like a great invention!!!

@Buttercup...praying with you, hun! I'm 9dpo, so we're pretty close! How long are your LPs usually?

One last thing about your question, Dahlia...I actually think that concept of God is not healthy...that somehow God would "punish" you (by withholding blessings) because of sin...I grew up with this vindictive view of God that I'm still trying to let go of...I believe that it tramples on the true nature of God, which is unfailing love and everlasting mercy. Listen to these verses from the Psalms:
"The Lord is compassionate and merciful,
Slow to anger, and *abounding in mercy*.
He will not become angry to the end,
Nor will He be wrathful forever;
*He did not deal with us according to our transgressions*;
For according to the height of heaven from earth,
So the Lord reigns in mercy over those who fear Him;
As far as the east is from the west,
So He removes our transgressions from us...
*For He knows how He formed us;
He remembers we are dust....*
But the mercy of the Lord is from age to age upon those who fear Him..."
-Psalm 103:8-17

The short answer is that I don't think God rewards or punishes based on how holy we are--we can never do enough to earn his love, right? So, we should not think that we could ever do enough to make him love us more! "We love because He first loved us." I John 4:10
And the whole second chapter of Ephesians is awesome. Here's a few tidbits: "But God, who is rich in mercy, because of His great love with which He loved us, even when we were dead in trespasses, made us alive together with Christ (by grace you have been saved), and raised us up together, and made us sit together in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus, that in the ages to come He might show the exceeding riches of His grace in His kindness toward us in Christ Jesus..." All God wants for His children is to show us the exceeding riches of His grace! I believe that we experience those riches when we live lives that are pleasing to Him, not necessarily because He blesses us for our "right" living, but because experiencing those riches are a _natural consequence_ of living like Christ!

Now, for the person that you have issues with...give it to God. Everytime you start to think of him and that distaste comes to your mind, choose to not dwell on it. We can't control the thoughts that pop into our head, but we CAN control how long we play with those thoughts, and allow them to bounce around. Pray for him. (That always does it for me!) Praying helps me to see that person from God's perspective--as a person loved and created by God, and made in the image of God. Man, that's so hard sometimes, isn't it!! 

Thank you, Dahlia, for asking this question! It really helps me to think things through, and as you can see I process externally! :) So, as much as my thoughts on the matter may or may not help you, they have really been a great reminder to me! :mrgreen: 
And sorry for the "sermon", but I love talking about the Love of God!


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia, I think it's important to constantly reevaluate ourselves and our attitude toward other people. Philippians 2:4-7 says "Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others. Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus...but [he] made himself nothing, taking the very nature of a servant." I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to reconsider your attitude for him and maybe pray for him, right? We are supposed to model our lives after Christ, and I can't imagine him thinking he is better than someone else and looking down on them. 

Don't get me wrong--I do the same thing way too often. Good for you for trying to figure out what God would want. :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia

Isi - it doesn't HAVE to be technical - well, if u get your bfp right away, I suppose. but I think once a few months go by with now bfp, u start to try other things. I chart, use softcups, preseed, now using the ovwatch, and lots of prayer!

plus - my other reason for bbt charting is to use it as a method of bc once our family is complete. although by the looks of things - being that it is this hard for me to get preg - well, I don't know that I will need to even use any bc. although, that's prob when I'll have my "oops" baby - although I hate that term. no baby will ever be an oops in our house!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for your post, mommahawk. Dahlia, read hers and not mine! LOL.

No real AF signs for me yet, I've had some creamy discharge and I can't remember if I usually have that before AF. Good thinking on waiting for AF to be late before you test--all these BFN's are awful!


----------



## Dahlia

thanks so much, Mommahawk - I totally get what you are saying. and I know it is not at all a good attitude to have towards one of God's children either - the way I feel towards this person. so, even though I forgive - I'm not loving towards or praying for him. but, yeah, it is a great reminder that there is nothing I can do to make myself perfect or holy and that I will always be w/ fault. but not to sit and wallow in the fault.

also - good reminder to pray for him. I tend to think he doesn't deserve it -so I don't. wow! I sounds REALLY loving, yeah?! ;)

yes, yes, u girls are definitely great. thx.


----------



## Dahlia

also - thanks for the words on the fact that God is not vindictive or trying to punish me based on how holy or NON holy I am.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mommahawk! My LP typically averages around 29 days.....so I'm due next week Monday or Tuesday. This cycle, I have decided not to even go NEAR any tests....that BFN is totally heart wrenching! If AF doesn't come, then I'll test.


----------



## Dahlia

Immi - horrible news on your friend. let's all remember to pray for her and her dh today. I can't imagine that.


----------



## somedaymama

Isi Buttercup said:


> My goodness....everything sounds so technical!! I haven't been checking my temperature or charting.....I just observe my CM (to know when I ovulate), listen out for those ov signs, BD, observe my symptoms and then wait...... I feel like a right ninny :fool: !!! Next cycle, I'm off to get me a thermometer!!!!!!!

If you can detect ovulation that way, do it! The less technical the better. I have crazy cycles, little to no CM, and if I didn't chart I'd waste a million dollars on pregnancy tests because I'd never know when or if I had ovulated.


----------



## mommahawk

@Buttercup...I know exactly what you mean about BFN...I'm planning on doing the same thing! I think the EARLIEST I would test would be next Monday as well.

@Someday...I tend to ramble...I think what you said was perfect...and much more concise that me! :lol: Yeah, my discharge is hard to figure out...I think I just always have CM no matter the circumstance! lol!

@Dahlia...I re-read my post and I hope it didn't sound as patronizing to you as it did to my ears! lol! Things just don't always come across the way you mean them to in cyberspace, huh? I am just really sensitive to the idea of rewards/punishments from God because it's something I've struggled with for so long! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

im_mi said:


> guys, if you get a chance, please visit this thread and pray for donna who has lost her second child after her second pre-term labour at 24 weeks. she needs all of the love and strength she can get right now. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/281756-sugarkisses-update.html

Tragically sad im_mi

Praying for her and her family xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@someday: Yes I am going crazy but trying to keep my sanity. I will test this weekend if no AF. How are you? 

How is everyone??:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening guys!


----------



## somedaymama

haha, I just got back from lunch! I guess it is evening for you!

mrskc, I'm good, just hanging out and waiting to see if AF will come. :shrug: Hang in there!


----------



## Aaisrie

it's 7:50pm here! I'm about to get madam her supper and off to bed before my head explodes, someone doesn't know what to do with herself today, play, whine, play, whine, playwhine, whineplay.... We love them deep down though!


----------



## somedaymama

well goodnight! I hope you get some rest. <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow, Aaisirie 7:50 pm! What a time difference. It is 2:05 pm here.

I think I will buy some dollar store tests today and test. Im not sure yet, its just a thought. I dont want to see the BFN, but its easier to handle when DH is at school. He has class tonite. I will let you all know!


----------



## somedaymama

Do that! How long has it been since you tested?

I want to get some dollar store tests too. The tests I have are sooo expensive, but the only place that sells the $1 tests is all the way across town.


----------



## somedaymama

Do that! How long has it been since you tested?

I want to get some dollar store tests too. The tests I have are sooo expensive, but the only place that sells the $1 tests is all the way across town.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I tested on saturday. Do you think it is too soon? Im really nervous about testing. I think when Im on BNB I read all this stuff and think hmm, Im BFP but then I test and its BFN. IDK, its so crazy! I need to stop reading so much! Its all too confusing!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup, she's down... cranky girl lol So now I have the evening to myself... well not really, now I have to get her bag ready for tomorrow as I'm going into work to cover so I need to have her stuff ready tonight, tidy the living room, tidy the kitchen, get me some coffee and food, lol a mother's work is never done right!! :D


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc-
hmm, so you were 3 days late when you tested last. I would think a test would be accurate by now, but what do I know? I'm still obsessively testing even though I keep getting BFN's! :haha:

Aasirie, I'm glad she's down for the night! Have fun with all your mom stuff! :hangwashing: :iron: :dishes:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I chickened out so I didnt test. I really dont think I am so Im going to stop obsessing and stressing about it. Im just going to call the DR on next weds, tell her my AF has yet to come (if it hasnt by then) and see what our next steps should be. I will test soon just to clear my mind but im just so sick of it all. Maybe because Im 35 now, that Im having issues conceiving? Idk, im very sad.


----------



## somedaymama

If you're going to test, wait until morning. That will give you the most accurate results. You're ovulating, so I don't think that your age should be much of a factor. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

mrskcbrown said:


> I chickened out so I didnt test. I really dont think I am so Im going to stop obsessing and stressing about it. Im just going to call the DR on next weds, tell her my AF has yet to come (if it hasnt by then) and see what our next steps should be. I will test soon just to clear my mind but im just so sick of it all. Maybe because Im 35 now, that Im having issues conceiving? Idk, im very sad.

I agree that you probably shouldn't test till you see your Doctor next week. I know the wait migt drive you crazy....but the truth is, some women do not test positive till well into their pregnancies! Are you scheduled for a ultra-sound? But I ABSOLUTELY DISAGREE with any age factor reference! Girl, you're 35, not 45!!! Even 45 year old women get pregnant (I have quite a number of Aunts with "love kids"....you know...those kids that pop out when you're last kid is in his/her teens and you think you're done?). So puleeeez girl!! And all this negativity is really not going to help. Please stay positive! It might not have happened this time....but it sure will happen. I am working EXTRA HARD at keeping my own chin up (it's not easy....not in the least....but I'm trying!!), because that's really the only way I can stay sane!! Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning ladies, just stopping in to say hey. Getting ready for work, be back tonight and will reply to posts then!

Someday your chart looks good!

My temp went down another bit so didnt test, looks like AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## somedaymama

If you could, please pray for me today. I have a very busy/stressful day including an exam at 2:00.

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

u got it, Someday!


----------



## Aaisrie

How did your test go Someday?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I chickened out so I didnt test. I really dont think I am so Im going to stop obsessing and stressing about it. Im just going to call the DR on next weds, tell her my AF has yet to come (if it hasnt by then) and see what our next steps should be. I will test soon just to clear my mind but im just so sick of it all. Maybe because Im 35 now, that Im having issues conceiving? Idk, im very sad.
> 
> I agree that you probably shouldn't test till you see your Doctor next week. I know the wait migt drive you crazy....but the truth is, some women do not test positive till well into their pregnancies! Are you scheduled for a ultra-sound? But I ABSOLUTELY DISAGREE with any age factor reference! Girl, you're 35, not 45!!! Even 45 year old women get pregnant (I have quite a number of Aunts with "love kids"....you know...those kids that pop out when you're last kid is in his/her teens and you think you're done?). So puleeeez girl!! And all this negativity is really not going to help. Please stay positive! It might not have happened this time....but it sure will happen. I am working EXTRA HARD at keeping my own chin up (it's not easy....not in the least....but I'm trying!!), because that's really the only way I can stay sane!! Stay strong! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Isi buttercup: I am not sure what the DR is going to do. She just told me to wait until then and left it at that. I will be calling her next monday.:thumbup: Yes Im trusting God and believing that He can do anything but fail. Even if I find out that I am not BFP, I will still praise Him because I know that He can. I believe that if He gave me the desire, He can definitely fill my desire. I dont think He would be that cruel to put it on my mind and to not let it come to fruition. He is just that awesome. So I am keeping my head as high as I can during this uncertain time, but as me and DH prayed this morning, God will reveal very soon what it is! Thanks for the love and support from you all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I 100% agree with you about the desire thing. When are you testing again Mrskcbrown?


----------



## mrskcbrown

I think I will test again on friday morning. Hoping for great news at that point!:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

I have everything crossed for you!!! I really hope this is is, I really hope you get your BFP!! I might test tomorrow if my temp goes up again. Been swabbing my cervix yesterday and today and no red just creamy cm.... I don't feel pregnant but I also don't feel like AF is coming.... my CP is still high... I don't know what to think anymore! Plus my superbad constipation is back again.... FF is giving me 91 early pregnancy points now....


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie said:


> How did your test go Someday?

Thanks for asking! It went okay, not great but okay. :shrug: The first test with a new teacher is always a bit interesting, especially this teacher because he is straight out of grad school.

fx'd for you Aaisrie! Do you usually get so many pregnancy points from fertility friend?


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope, I was really nauseous last month but I was hardly sleeping so I'm thinking it was down to that and because of the nausea I got 78pts by the time AF arrived but this time Ive had no nausea?


----------



## somedaymama

hmm. well your symptoms do look good, but this early it's hard to tell what symptoms are related. Well just wait and see...that's what I'm doing. :coffee:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs::hugs:I'm praying for you mrsk! And even if it's not a BFP on Friday, God will surely fill your desire....and all our desires! It is well!! :hugs:

Somedaymama, I'm doing the same thing now....just:coffee:. My body is still driving me crazy....AF-like cramping, intermittent indigestion, and slightly achy breasts this morning....but I have had these symptoms before and got :bfn:. So...no testing....no nothing...just :coffee:

Goodluck Aisrie! From your ticker, you should be testing any minute now. I pray it all works well for you. :hugs:

Praying for everyone in this group. I can't wait for when we start making our :bfp: ANNOUNCEMENTS!!!! :headspin::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

BFN for me today and my temp dropped again, swabbed and there's no sign of AF yet so I'm guessing she's just late.


----------



## beanni #1

Good morning all,

How is everyone doing? I have been listening to a wonderful and uplifting album called Shout to the Lord by Darlene Zschech (former singer from Hill Song) I am so filled with the Holy Spirit every time I listen to this album.

I have been praying for you ladies waiting to find out one way or the other. Stay strong and know that God's promise is awaiting you :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been listening to Hillsongs in my car! I love Darlene :D


----------



## somedaymama

Another :bfn: for me today. Fertility Friend can no longer detect a pattern of ovulation.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Another :bfn: for me today. Fertility Friend can no longer detect a pattern of ovulation.

So sorry to hear about the :bfn:! Even if you were expecting it, its still so very hard!:hugs: Its like a slap in the face.:nope: Praying for you and DH!:hugs:

@Aaisirie: (((HUGS)))!


----------



## mommahawk

someday...:hugs: Have you ever had a LP this long? It sure looks to me like you ovulated. Last month, I had to take off a "fertile CM" day after O to keep my crosshairs...sometimes I think our common sense needs to override FF. It can be really frustrating, can't it? Hang in there! AF is not here yet, so there's still a chance!

Evie...HUGS! My temp dropped today, too, so even though my bbs have been so unusually tender and have seriously swelled up, I guess it's just a hormone anomaly...sigh...

I was hoping this was all of our months! Mrsbrown...any sign of AF?

Dahlia...how ya feeling?

Buttercup...Thank you for the PMA!! I seriously need it this month! :hugs:

Lots of hugs for everyone girls!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> someday...:hugs: Have you ever had a LP this long? It sure looks to me like you ovulated. Last month, I had to take off a "fertile CM" day after O to keep my crosshairs...sometimes I think our common sense needs to override FF. It can be really frustrating, can't it? Hang in there! AF is not here yet, so there's still a chance!
> 
> Evie...HUGS! My temp dropped today, too, so even though my bbs have been so unusually tender and have seriously swelled up, I guess it's just a hormone anomaly...sigh...
> 
> I was hoping this was all of our months! Mrsbrown...any sign of AF?
> 
> Dahlia...how ya feeling?
> 
> Buttercup...Thank you for the PMA!! I seriously need it this month! :hugs:
> 
> Lots of hugs for everyone girls!!!

:flower:Hi mommahawk: No sign of :af: yet! I am 8 days late today too. Im thinking of retesting in the morning. I have a drs appt scheduled for next thursday for yearly stuff (Ob/GYN)so surely if no af by then, then I will have them to test me as well. If she refuses to do a blood test I will contact my RE and Im almost certain she will do one because she told me if no cycle by next week, they will proceed further. So its all a waiting game!:shrug:

Cant believe this board is not getting any BFPS!:growlmad: We are the ones professing all of this faith and love for God, yet it seems all the other boards are getting the BFPs??!! Is it a test??? :shrug:

:dust::dust:


----------



## im_mi

mrskc, its definitely a test i think! Those who are close to God are the ones that Satan wants to get to. the struggles we go through just proves how much we love God and how close to him we are :hugs:

Big :hugs: to all of you waiting in limbo right now, i am praying that you all get answers soon and are celebrating bfps! and if not, may the Lord comfort you :hugs:

I have a little prayer request guys, i hope you dont mind. My toddler is going through a hard time at the moment (the Terrible two's, although i hate calling it that) and i am struggling to stay patient, gentle and unconditionally kind with him. I have a short fuse anyway and with the pregnancy making me so tired and ill, i am finding it very hard to stay calm and not lose it with him. the last thing he needs right now is me throwing tantrums right alongside him so ladies, if you remember, please pray that the Lord fills me with patience and kindness for my little boy :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I will pray now Im_mi, I understand. I have a 9 yr old and I have to pray with and for her and me as well. Such growing pains being a little tweenie girl! Prays your way!


----------



## somedaymama

mommahawk, I haven't ever had a LP this long since I've been charting. Is an 18 day LP even possible? I wasn't tracking CM because we weren't planning on trying this month, but if I put some watery CM on the day I though I ov'd, it gives me my cross hairs back. :shrug:

Thanks for the support everyone. :hugs: I hope we all get some BFPs soon!

Im_mi, praying for you and your son. 

Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything. If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God, who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him. But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind. That man should not think he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all he does. James 1:2-8


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks for that verse, Someday...a great reminder!

Thanks for the update, Mrsbrown and someday...it's gotta be terribly hard and frustrating being in limbo like this! :hugs:

Immi...with three children and myself home all day together, I know what it's like to need prayers for patience!! *Praying*!!

Well, girls...I did it...I shelled out the money for the OV Watch. After nearly two years of trying, and charting since August, I'm just wondering if I'm totally missing something?!? I'm also hoping that this will help with the "trying to catch the egg" guessing game and decrease my stress. Exactly what you were talking about, Dahlia. It will be so nice to have something tell me "Fertile Day 1" Now, Go for it!!

Now I just hope it gets here before AF shows up since you have to start wearing it on either CD1, 2, or 3! How long did it take you to get yours, Dahlia? I ordered mine from the main website and chose 2-day FedEx shipping. 

GL to all those who are still waiting!!


----------



## somedaymama

Good idea with the ov watch, mommahawk! I really hope it works for you!


----------



## im_mi

thank you so much for your prayers girls! God works fast! jack just went into meltdown literally about 5 minutes after i posted and i handled it exactly as i wanted to :D


----------



## Dahlia

Momma - 
Yea! I'm so happy for you! I know it took my stress level down to zero and actually made the time pretty exciting instead of pressured/frantic. I still temped b/c it was an experiment to see if it was the same as my temps indicated. and it was.

I know my friend got hers in just two days and she got the regular shipping...I'm sure you will get it quickly with getting fed-ex 2 day. I bought mine in a store on the day AF started...we had been waiting so long b/c I was stubborn and thought I might be able to do it more cheaply with bbt. not factoring in the stress involved - then cheap doesn't matter so much.

Really praying that it worked for us this month. I know I feel completely different about it all - like never before...very relaxed and not even stressing much about the long 2ww. but then again, I always get pretty hopeful during this time :) Although yesterday I ordered another sensor for the watch - in addition to another tube of preseed and more softcups. dh wanted to be sure it was all ready to go, instead of another frantic trip to the store. I secretly felt like, 'well, if I buy it all - I won't need it!' and then my next thought process was 'well, I'll have it all ready to go when our newborn is 4 months old and we can try for our next'...wow, I really like to plan ahead.

Prayers to you, Immi. and also Someday and Mrskc - this has gotta be so difficult for you both. Aaisrie - your time will come, sweets...hopefully soon!!


----------



## Dahlia

Momma - one more thing...each night - after you are wearing it for a half hour or so (I put mine on around 10PM) be sure to hit the test mode button to check that it is registering your body. if it says skin too dry - just leave it, enough perspiration will build up soon. 'ok' is the ideal reading. if it says 'not reading' after a half hour, you may need to tighten the band (I had to keep mine pretty snug the whole time). Anyway, a few days before fertile day 1, it wasn't reading at all - I had to follow the directions for soaking the sensor in just a tiny tiny bit of water on a plate. only took a minute to do, but I got all nervous that something was wrong. anyway, there is a chance the sensors dry out a bit and need the light soaking for 90 secs. that fixed it right away. there are directions for all of this - very easy to do and follow - plus you probably won't need to. just wanted to offer any help I can.

oh yeah, I did forget to wear it one night, so I called the helpline and they said it was fine to wear in the day as well, as long as I didn't go workout - or build up a good sweat at all.

finally, you can stop wearing it on fertile day 1. it will keep changing to fertile day 2, fertile day 3, etc without you wearing it. so that's kind of nice, you only really wear it for 9-16ish days, depending on your cycle.

sorry for the lonnnnnnnnnnng explanation - I love to chatter sometimes.


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies!!

Well still no AF here, my CP is still high and I've been swabbing all day (which it is NOT happy about!) but no blood?! My LP is never longer than 12 days so I'm totally with you Someday!!!
I don't FEEL pregnant but I don't FEEL like AF is coming either?!

I was listening to a Hillsongs London song today called Free, the chorus is:



> If I had wings I would fly
> Cause all that I need you are
> And if the world caves in around me
> To you I'll still hold on
> Cause you're all that I believe
> You're the one that created me
> Jesus
> Because of you
> I'm free

Sorry if those lyrics are wrong, I was doing it from memory!!


----------



## somedaymama

Well those signs sound good Aasirie! I won't get your hopes too much though, 'cause my high temps are a good sign too but I have a million negative pregnancy tests in the trash that don't agree. :winkwink: It looks like your Dec. 26 cycle followed pretty much the same pattern at the end as this one. Well hopefully your CP is a good sign for you!

I like that song! I don't think I've heard it before.


----------



## Aaisrie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6jMCV4DVI

That's the song.

I KNOW I said that to Immi today that my last cycle is IDENTICAL!


----------



## Aaisrie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6jMCV4DVI

That's the song.

I KNOW I said that to Immi today that my last cycle is IDENTICAL!


----------



## somedaymama

great song! 

I posted this on my journal, but for anyone that doesn't read it, I think think this might be what's going on with me: 


> One of the main causes of a delayed period (extra-long luteal phase with high temps) with negative pregnancy tests is a luteal cyst. In a nutshell: when you ovulate, your egg ruptures from a small follicle. This follicle is known as the "corpus luteum" (literally means "yellow body," named for its color, and is the origin of the term "luteal phase.")
> 
> Anyway, the corpus luteum produces progesterone. In the event of pregnancy, this progesterone will support the growing embryo until the placenta takes over and makes enough progesterone for itself. Then the corpus luteum shrivels up and stops functioning.
> 
> In the event that there is NO pregnancy, the corpus luteum also shrivels up and stops functioning-- ending the luteal phase. The drop in progesterone causes your period to begin.
> 
> SOMETIMES, however, there is no pregnancy, but the corpus luteum turns into a small cyst and continues to secrete progesterone long after it's supposed to stop. This is called a luteal cyst, and is responsible for too many false hopes! (Progesterone also causes PMS and pregnancy-like symptoms, such as tender breasts.) If this is the problem, it's simple to resolve (usually a single injection takes care of it) but your doctor needs to see you!

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html


----------



## somedaymama

(double post)


----------



## im_mi

ahh my lappy is being a right pain and wont let me turn the volume up lol!! will have to shut down and try again later.


----------



## im_mi

someday, that does sound like it would explain things! Will you visit your doctor soon then? :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Someday I agree with Immi it would be worth seeing the Dr to find out what's going on


----------



## somedaymama

On Sunday I'll be a week late, so I think later next week if I haven't either started my period or gotten a BFP, I'll call my doctor. I have to see the doctor on campus before I can go different doctor, and the campus clinic doesn't do blood pregnancy tests--only urine. I think if I went there now they would just tell me to wait--they probably aren't used to people knowing exactly when they ovulated! (Although...my campus doc was the one who told me to start charting.)


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Dr's can be stupid... Sounds like a plan Someday, if you think you can hold out that long!


----------



## somedaymama

I've waited 16 months, what's another week, right?! LOL. ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

So true!! LOL When you put it that way!!! You seem beautifully positive, it's a real privilege to see that, particularly when I've been totally down and I'm only cycle 6


----------



## Dahlia

we are almost to 200 pages!!! we are SO cool.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@someday: What I have learned is that when we read all of this stuff online, we tend to self diagnose. Not that its a bad thing but it can also be so very confusing and cause more frustration. Of course see a DR but hopefully its not what you posted and you are just having a change in your cycle. I really hope is a + and that its just taking a while to build up!:thumbup:

@aaisirie: did your af start? I see your ticker is at day 1? Also I loved that song, beautiful.

@im_mi: glad the baby gave you some grace and you didnt have to stress. you dont need that so early in your pregnancy.

@everyone: how are you all doing?

With me, Im ok. Just helping my daughter study her science words and I washed and put her hair in ponytails.:winkwink:


----------



## Aaisrie

No it didn't!! My ticker just defaulted back to the beginning!! I have been swabbing (my poor violated) cervix all day and NOTHING, not even a TINGE of red or pink or ANYTHING... no cramps, CP still high?! I don't FEEL like it's going to start?! I'm totally confused.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> No it didn't!! My ticker just defaulted back to the beginning!! I have been swabbing (my poor violated) cervix all day and NOTHING, not even a TINGE of red or pink or ANYTHING... no cramps, CP still high?! I don't FEEL like it's going to start?! I'm totally confused.

Oh ok, well thats great! I was curious as I was looking at your ticker but I forget they automatically default back.:dohh: You may be, you never know!!!! My boobs have started hurting today?? My body is acting so crazy!:shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's interesting! Mine are itchy, it just started... today? or yesterday... I'm tired lol it's 1am here I'm falling asleep! I got really itchy boobs with Saraya but not this early... I want to KNOW... although obviously I'd rather know I was preg lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh you should be sleeping LOL! Its almost 8 here.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Hello everyone! Good morning, good afternoon, good night. Wow so cool we're all somewhere different in our day. It's 3 pm on friday afternoon here.

It only seems like I've been absent a couple of days but takes a while to scroll thru the pages and catch up! I've been working lots and making the most of the time I have with DH - like I've said before he's gone a lot at the beginning of this year making it challenging to TTC. Oh well, it is, was it is:shrug:

Thanks for the music Evie and Beannie, funny I was thinking I would ask you guys what your favorite tunes are these days! I've been in the car lots the last week and trying to find inspirational music. I had been listening to a CD my mom made for me when I was in Canada last month -Amy Grant (All the old school hymns she had redone w acoustic guiter) and I found it to be very healing. I had played "It is well" over and over again. You know? I would come to the end of the track and ask, "is it well with my soul?" the answer was often, no:nope:" not yet Lord" so I'd play it again and really sing it out. I'd repeat and repeat and repeat 'till I giggled at the craziness of it all. maybe a bit crazy but it works!

Thanks for all the OV watch discussion. I'm going to look on the website to see if I can get it in NZ without too much hassle. It's so hard for me to chart temps and CM and everything else 'cus I do approx. 2 long haul overseas (and overnight) flights a month and charting anything with accuracy is next to impossible. I have a really spot on 28 day cycle still:thumbup: and I feel OV pain. Bottom line for me now is just to BD as much as poss. as often as poss. and hope to get it right (again) soon!

mrskc, Evie and someday - sorry you have to go thru this nasty waiting game but keep your eyes on the BFP you know is coming :happydance:

mamahawk - inspired by pregnancy at 40! I'm praying for that surge of really fertile 'everything' that is possible. Loved your long post, wasn't preach-y. I thought it came from a very real place and thought it was an inspired teaching opportunity.For me anyway:hugs: I grew up in a Christian family and attended large conservative churches for most of my life. I struggled (and still do)with the punishment and reward thing as well. My relationship with God is a lot more intimate now and I strive to re-teach myself that He is not that kind of God. He wants us to know joy! not guilt and shame. 

So I'm just coming to the end of AF (this one was :muaha: very painful and heavy and emotional BUT exactly 28 days after I started to bleed with MC) so... going to believe that I'm going to join you all (with Im_mi and guppy) on the BFP and beyond threads! Praise Jesus:happydance:

To all the mom's and step mom's - you have my prayers for a continued path of patience and grace.

lots of love


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie said:


> So true!! LOL When you put it that way!!! You seem beautifully positive, it's a real privilege to see that, particularly when I've been totally down and I'm only cycle 6

Thanks. :hugs: I try, but I've hit my humps of desperation like anyone. At six months I started to think it would never happen, but I did get my BFP around 8 months (had an early miscarriage). Around the 1 year mark I started to get really desperate, there was one cycle that we tried more than we have any other cycle. I just HAD to get my BFP that cycle. Well, I didn't even ovulate that cycle, and I was just crushed. I guess it's been so long now that I can hope and pray and know that it will happen some day, and the more I can give it to God and His timing, the more at peace I will be. :flower:



mrskcbrown said:


> @someday: What I have learned is that when we read all of this stuff online, we tend to self diagnose. Not that its a bad thing but it can also be so very confusing and cause more frustration. Of course see a DR but hopefully its not what you posted and you are just having a change in your cycle. I really hope is a + and that its just taking a while to build up!:thumbup:

I guess I was self-diagnosing a bit... :blush: I try not to do that. I'm just freaked out that there is something wrong with my body and it was reassuring to know that there are perfectly normal causes for the occasional extra long luteal phase. Hopefully it's not any of that and I'll get a BFP soon! I saw you took away how many days you are late, are you just not counting anymore? Is your RE going to see you?

groovygrl, praying for you as this new cycle begins! I hope you get your BFP very very soon!

:hugs: to everyone! sleep well!


----------



## cdejdemommy

I just saw this here through a link in someone's journal! This is amazing!
I'm in my first cycle TTC baby number 3 and hoping for a girl but will love and feel blessed by whatever God decides. God had already blessed me with 2 beautiful boys - Christian age 3 and Daniel age 2. Can't wait to read more about your ladies!!


----------



## groovygrl

thank you someday!

I know your desperation! It all gets a bit much sometimes right?

I've been looking at the Ov watch and seriously considering it. I'll look at picking it up at a store in L.A. next week. But... I've got about 80 LH detector strips in my dresser, I've got the pre-seed, I've got bee pollen, a giant bottle of pregnancy vitamins and folic acid, books,blogs,legs in air, alkaline food chart, acupuncture, should i be taking baby aspirin? shall I get progesterone pessaries? lions and tigers and bears, oh my!:wacko:

so ya, I get you re:desperation. On that theme...can I ask a nosey question? what kind of pre-seed are you using? there is the 'squirty up' stuff and the lubricant. I use the squirty up stuff the week leading up to OV but wonder if the lubricant wouldn't hurt. Very personal, bet heh...DH likes to use lubricant when I'm especially greedy around OV time 'cus he starts to get sore.:blush: Do you know if I can just use the squirty up stuff as dual purpose? I know that the regular lube - no matter how natural and water based the tube says it is- really inhibits sperm motility. I read that egg white is ideal but... DH draws the line there. Ha!

thoughts on this anyone?


----------



## groovygrl

welcome cdejdemommy! :flow:

this is a lovely and supportive place to be on your 3rd TTC journey!

it is a privilege to pray and laugh and learn with the ladies here:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Groovy I used preseed and it's much nicer than lube, I found it to be more gentle and natural feeling and because of the applicator you can put it inside so you don't get that raw feeling inside.

Well as you will see by my chart my temp is TOTALLY inaccurate this morning hence I discarded it. At 7:30am Patricia's alarm went off but in her half asleep state she thought it was mine because she's used to me temping lol So she elbowed me awake at which point I told her it was her alarm. So then I couldn't get back to sleep KNOWING I would be temping soon and wanting to know what the temp was. So I lay real still for 30 mins and when my alarm went off I reached under the pillow (she doesn't have nightstands) to grab the BBT... not there... slowly rolled onto my side to look over the edge of the bed... not there... slowly looked over the top end.... not there... Eventually I had to sit up and it had moved down the bed but by that time I'd sat up so it got screwed over....

ON THE PLUS SIDE! My CP is still high, firm, it feels closed although I never mark open/closed I think I'm starting to get used to the difference in it and I swear for the past 2 days it's been closed but I'm not 100% so I haven't put it on my chart. Still creamy cm, and NO BLOOD on my cervix - which there should be if AF was arriving... normally the blood appears there 24-36 hrs before AF makes its way down...

CONFUSED but HAPPY that AF isn't here... it gives me hope :D

How is everyone else this morning??


----------



## somedaymama

welcome cdejdemommy!

groovygrl, I use the squirty-up stuff mostly because its so much cheaper than the tubes of lubricant. I think it doubles just fine as a lubricant, actually I thought that's what it was!

I think the Ov watch is a great idea for you, so much easier to use than test strips. My cycles are too long for it though...

Aasirie, it's sounding pretty good, I hope so!

My temp dropped significantly this morning. I woke up over an hour earlier than usual, so that could be it, but I'm kind of hoping that my period is coming. It's about time!


----------



## Aaisrie

Someday you shoulda marked the time difference on the chart because it's still showing as a dot. Also (not to put on your chart) did you put it in the adjuster just to SEE what it would have been?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. @someday: I got tired of seeing how many days I was late and no BFP although I havent tested since last saturday. I promise, promise to test tomorrow morning, LOL:haha:. I know day after day I say that I am going to test but I do not. Im scared too. Someone in my other group just got a BFP after being 6-7 days late, so now that has given me some hope. Im 8-9 days late. My cervix seems to be still high, soft, closed. I can barely reach it!:shrug:

@everyone: Keep hope alive. We all need it!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown How do you know it's closed?? I have been trying to work it out whether mine is open or closed, the last couple of days it's felt different, it's been more puckered and less of a dent in it??


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrskcbrown, can't wait for your :bfp:
All bets on you getting it VERY soon! :yipee:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> Mrskcbrown How do you know it's closed?? I have been trying to work it out whether mine is open or closed, the last couple of days it's felt different, it's been more puckered and less of a dent in it??

It just like flat to me and I dont feel an opening. Im clearly no expert in this area, I dont chart or anything. I get my general ideas from the pictures that I see in my book, _Taking charge of your fertility_. So please dont use me as a reference point.

Thanks Guppy! I feel like I am going to finally get it!:wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

I feel like you are too, and you deserve it!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mrskcbrown I need some reference point!! Normally it feels like an O but the last couple of days it's felt more..... like a cats bum or something LOL sorry for the crude description but like puckered and more flat, less dented than usual?


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone! Dahlia invited me to your group and I am sooo glad. Thank you Dahlia :hugs:

I pray for all those at BnB when I have my bible prayer time - even though I don't know everone and the names I know God knows each and everyone here and the needs/desires they have.

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Many blessings!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@aaisirie:hmm, when I check later, I will let you know. I'm not too sure.

Ok so I tested because I felt hopeful and guess what another BFN. I tested because I said surely if I am 8/9 days late it would show up now! With me being this late I don't think testing in morning or afternoon really makes a difference?? I think I'm so over getting a BFP at that point and I just want my cycle to come. I go to dr next Thursday and after I get that negative test I hope they put me on provera to start my cycle.


----------



## im_mi

Im sorry mrskc :( *hugs*


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown, are you sure of your Ov. day? Because that could def. change things (as far as when you're able to get a BFP). Do you temp or anything like that to know without a doubt about your ovulation date? Just something to confirm when you think you're Ov.? Because that could make a whole world of a difference as far as testing goes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown, are you sure of your Ov. day? Because that could def. change things (as far as when you're able to get a BFP). Do you temp or anything like that to know without a doubt about your ovulation date? Just something to confirm when you think you're Ov.? Because that could make a whole world of a difference as far as testing goes.

Well I was OPKing every month and I would get my positive test around the same dates every month. So I just took it that I would get my O around the same time give or take a day. I also have ovulation symptoms monthly, like pain in my ovaries and cramping, so I know I usually O a day or two later. So after noticing that month after month and then 2 weeks later getting my period, I kinda know whats going on. After I see the DR I will probably OPK again or something but I didnt do well at temping and not sure if I want to do that again. I usually never test but this month with missing my cycle I just so felt this was it, but once again it isnt.:nope:

Its ok guys. Thanks for all of your positive feeback. Ive come to terms with this just isnt my time. I dont know when it will ever be but I just dont want to stress over it anymore. Sure the DR will probably give me another urine and the RE possibly a blood test but Im not holding my breath about either of them. Again it just is what it is.:shrug:

I was asking God while I was driving, "why me", not that I would want to wish this on anyone, but "why"? Im 35 and Ive always wanted 4 kids but now im not so sure. Its so depressing.:nope::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
you will get your babies. Its not over until AF.
Just remember that God gave Sarah a baby. 
He will bless you with one too :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks, Im literally sitting here crying so much I cant see.

I just dont know anymore.


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Willba - can I call you that? ;) Welcome - so glad you came over! Wonderful group of sisters here to pray with and for during this sometimes tough ttc time.

Speaking of, Mrskc - I'm sorry honey. 

Lord, we cry out to you. Please bless our wombs with the little ones we soooooooo desire. And in this frustrating time of wait and trial please comfort Mrskc. Help us all find the joy in this wait and to trust in your perfect timing. I ask 'why why why not yet God?' but help me to thank u for your understanding and plans.


----------



## groovygrl

Dahlia, thank you for praying openly with us like that! Amen

:hugs:Oh mrskc:cry: I'm so sorry you're crying. It's really heartbreaking sometimes, I know. I wish there was something I could do above and beyond my prayers. I hope the angels dry your tears and rock your spirit as you dream tonight. It's okay to cry out, let your emotions put on a grand show!

I hope you get some answers soon! It's a privilege to be on this journey with you! The reality is...we'll set ourselves up for this emotional slam dunk again and again. We will do it until we get our BFP's. I know it feels like you just don't have it in you anymore but...you do. so...come along, let's do it again:flower:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks, Im literally sitting here crying so much I cant see.
> 
> I just dont know anymore.

MrsKC, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time at the moment - it's so awful when our bodies play tricks on us. I was 4 days late last cycle :shrug:

I'm 36 now and have been TTC for 19 cycles (although for a part of that my hubby had undiagnosed underactive thyroid - which can have an affect on fertility and also his libido, so it was a pretty tough time). I often feel like it will never happen. I've never seen that elusive :bfp: 
But I HAVE to believe it will happen because believing anything else is just ... too unbearable :nope:

Sending you :hugs: and praying for you xx


----------



## beanni #1

Welcome Willba, and AMEN to all the prayers.

Thinking of you during this time MrsKC. Do not loose hope. I read a devotional the other day about why sometimes certain doors are closed to us. Have faith that GOD is not a GOD to punish or toy with our hearts and emotions he has a far greater and glorious plan and WHEN you do push out baby number 4 you can look back at this and testify just how wonderful the LORD is :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you all for the warm welcome! I can feel the love of God between you all just by reading your words of care and concern for each other - what a blessing.

Mrskcbrown I am sorry to read of your situation :hugs: God has you at this point in time for a reason and rememebr He works all things to His glory - in other words God likes to show up and show out if you know what I mean. Your time will come, He knows the desires of your heart as He gave them to you. One thing I like to refer to is one of the most repeated things in the bible "and it came to pass" and you have to know that those bfn's did not come to stay and neither did you not getting your bfp yet. God is always right on time. My prayers are with you :hugs:

As for me no show of af today either and a slight drop in temp again this morning. No sign of her just slight pressure low down and extreme hot flashes. Hubby and I have decided to test in the morning before church if I she is still a no show and I have a temp rise.

Seek the Lord and his strength Psalms 105:4


----------



## Aaisrie

pray for me please.


----------



## cheerios

Aaisrie - Are you ok? I just said a prayer for you.


----------



## cheerios

Hello you all! :)
I did pop by this thread before, but I was new to BnB and didn´t know to find the threads where I have written the next time I logged in! 

So now that I finally figured AND found this thread, I would like to re-join it! :)

By way of introduction, I´m Priscilla and have been NTNP since June 2009. 

After a series of no AFs and numerous doctors / specialists´visits, I have found out that I have an underactive thyroid, PCOS resulting from high LH levels and insulin resistance. That means that right now, I´m on medication for my thyroid and insulin resistance.

Went through a series of lows during this period, but I refused to pray that I would get pregnant immediately, because I really wanted God to choose the right time. I think what I prayed about was that I wouldn´t have any miscarriages and would have a healthy baby. 

Still that didn´t stopped me from getting upset from not getting PG or worse still, when my AFs did their disappearing act for 5 months last year. 

Today I read that 65% of women with PCOS and high LH levels suffer from miscarriages compared to 12% of "normal" women. And I can´t help but wonder if that´s the reason why I haven´t been pregnant all this time! 

Anyway, I have just started on Metformin to help with my insulin resistance so that hopefully my periods would go back to regular and I would (start to) ovulate. 

Just hoping to get over the "not-so-nice" side effects of gastrointestinal side effects of Metformin!

How´s everyone? Could you intro. yourself shortly??? Look forward to getting to know you all! God bless everyone of you dears. May we learn to TRUST in His PERFECT timing for each of us!


----------



## willbamom1day

Aaisrie I have said a prayer for you :hugs:

cheerios  welcome back to the group! I'm a lil new around here but feel blessed by this group already. I'm 32, hubby is 44 and we have been praying for our first blessing (baby) for 15 months now. May you find a common grounf with your meds and may you soon be blessed.


----------



## Deb111

Aaisrie - praying for you and hope you are ok

Hi Cheerios - I'm 36 and hubby is 43. We have been married and TTC for just over 18 months but hubby had undiagnosed underactive thyroid for 12 months TTC but now under control. In the process of getting varioud infertility tests done


----------



## mommahawk

Mrskc, someday...*HUGS*...thinking about you girls!

Welcome to the newcomers!! Willba, I'm still waiting on AF to arrive and my temp went down today too, so looks like we're in the same boat! :wacko:

As a short intro for those just coming to the thread, I'm 31 (last week!), hubby is 31. We have three beautiful children that came to us without much trying on our part. Our youngest is 3, and we have been trying for nearly two years for a fourth. Not sure what's going on physically, but are totally trusting that God has everything in His good and perfect control! Cheerios, I like what you said about not praying that you would get pregnant immediately...that's how I feel. Every month when AF comes, I thank God that He loves me and that He has perfect timing. And then I thank Him that He has given me the grace to be able to trust Him so! :winkwink:

On the physical side, once I started charting in the fall, I discovered that my luteal phases were very short...did some research...started on B-100 vits, and over the last four months, I have brought my O day forward about 4 days, and lengthened my LP about 4-5 days! :happydance: Last month my LP was 15 days! I will be switching to B-50s to try to maintain my current cycles without altering them any further. Oh, and I'm waiting on my OV watch to arrive in the mail :-= so I'll be trying that next cycle. 

Oh yeah, thanks Dahlia for all the tips!! That was very helpful!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown, I'm sorry you are going through such a hard time. :hugs: I'm praying for you.

Aaisrie, praying! hope everything is okay!

Welcome back, Cheerios! I missed you!

About me...well, DH and I have been TTC for 16 long months. DH had a semen analysis, and he is in good shape! That's great, but it means that the problems are all me. I have long, irregular cycles, I don't always ovulate, and random months like this one I have an extra-long luteal phase. :shrug: I'm a senior in college, and I'm probably going for my MBA this fall. If you want to know any more, check out my journal! link is in my sig. :D

I had a whole message typed out this morning, but then my computer went crazy and I lost it. AF showed up last night right before bed, so my waiting game is finally over. I don't know what happened with my LP this cycle, but what can I do? DH and I had a really nice talk last night, and we are in a really good place with this. If it happens next cycle, that would be great, but if it takes a few more months or a couple more years, it will be okay. We have time, and we are going to take advantage of our time together while we can. This doesn't mean we'll stop TTC or charting, but we're going to try to find the good in the situation. All things work together for them who love God! As my old pastor used to say...onwards and upwards! Move on, look up to God. :D


----------



## groovygrl

you're in my prayers Aaisrie. I hope God provides whatever it is you need right now. Please take care of yourself. I hope the angels are close by you tonight too and that they fill your dreams with beautiful light[-o&lt;

wecome and hello to willba and cheerios:flower:

I'm fairly new here too. My name is Donna and I just turned 41, my DH is 39
We have been TTC #1 for almost two years. I got my first BFP at the beg. of Jan. but sadly it ended in MC at the end of Jan. DH has a DD that is 8 and I feel blessed by having her in my life; I love her so much:hugs:and we would really like to give her a sister or brother. We're back to BD'ing, praying and circle-ing days on the calendar now:thumbup: 

Thanks to someday and other friends who posted their thoughts on pre-seed!I din't realise this but I think DH and I have a MARGINAL:shrug: shot over the next few days. He leaves on Tues. night and Sunday, Mon. and Tues. are days 8, 9 and 10 in my cycle. I'm sure we nailed it last time between days 9 - 15. So I've got my new mega-box of pre-seed and we're off to :sex: Here we go again!

Someday, sorry about stinky old AF. I'm so happy that you and DH are working hard towards finding a peaceful and joyful place on this path. It's so important to keep each other #1 in this and so easy to lose focus of that. Enjoy each other! xo


----------



## aussiettc

hi i jusst wanted to introduce myself. i'm a mum of 3 and ttc #4. i am a chirstian and have been for about a year now. I mc on 22 feb:cry: and had a huge crisis of faith wondering why god was punishing me. After a long chat to my minister i have come through with greater faith and believe that i will be blessed soon with another or maybe twins. DH and i have been together 10 years now but had fertility problems after ds. it tooks 6 years to be blessed with dd. I would love to join this group as i am constantly praying for twins as i have have 3 csections already and the 4th will be my last when i finally get there.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:Welcome to all the newcomers and rejoiners! We are so glad to have you all in this group FAITH. It is definitely an awesome group.:hugs:

Thanks for your prayers ladies. They definitely were not in vain. I felt every one of them. I am doing somewhat better. Today was such a trying and busy day for me. Im so glad its coming to an end. Me and DH had one of the worse arguments ever since weve met, but God in the end turned that around and I love him even that much more. We are going to seek counseling to diffuse some issues that we are having, but seeking help is a strength and for that I am grateful.:thumbup:

I see all of you all are doing well. Where are you at in your cycles? Hoping to read some BFPs in here very soon! GL!:hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

I am getting ready for church so will most certainly be thinking of you all and commiting our journies to the LORD.

Aaisrie I hope all is well. 

Someday sorry to hear about AF, but I really like the way you and DH have dealt with it. Of late I have had a few people offer the advice, stop looking at what you don't yet have and be happy in the here and now. That is my prayer point and goal, to just be happy in the here and now cos if I actually look there is plenty to be happy about :happydance:

MrsKc this can be a very trying time in any relationship and that you and DH are going to seek help is a wonderful thing, it just shows the love you have for your husband and marriage. I pray that the LORD will be with you both and strengthen your relationship.

Hi cheerios :flower: I'm on cycle 7 TTC, my cycles tend to vary slightly but for the most part are 26 days long with a LP of 11-12 days. I tried B-50 complex a couple of months back but I had a really twitchy eye, and I read that is being caused by the vits so I stopped. Last month I tried EPO but didn't get any EWCM, was away for a week at the beginning of this cycle and forgot my EPO :dohh: so haven't used it, but have tried Pre-Seed this time round fx that it works.

Off to finish getting ready for church. Have a blessed day all


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you all for the welcome :hugs: you guys have a great group here.

mommahawk sorry to hear you are going through the waiting game

I woke this morning and still no AF temp stay the same and a bfn on internet cheapie (3 days late)

Got to get ready for church - be back later


----------



## Sayuri

Hi @MrsKC Brown I read the last couple of days im gonna say a special prayer for you :hugs: God heards and knows and will bless you xx

I hope everyone is ok you are all a special group of ladies and you have helped me and many a low time:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

willbamom1day said:


> Aaisrie I have said a prayer for you :hugs:
> 
> cheerios  welcome back to the group! I'm a lil new around here but feel blessed by this group already. I'm 32, hubby is 44 and we have been praying for our first blessing (baby) for 15 months now. May you find a common grounf with your meds and may you soon be blessed.

HELLO willbamom1day! I like your name! So positive!

Wow, its so cool to meet women who are in the same boat, praying for the same thing! Look forward to know you better!


----------



## groovygrl

Oh sayuri! Yaaaay you're just about into your second trimester how exciting! you getting a glorious little belly yet?:dance:

welcome aussie:flower: looks like we're neighbours

thanks for the encouragement beanni! I'm inspired by you ladies today. I'm going to make today official DH day. Be grateful for what I actually have. Mrs kc, DH and I will celebrate our 2nd anniversary in 2 weeks and I remember how tough our first year was. We had some doozies (arguements/fights) Really nasty ones! But... It has gotten easier and easier as we learn to live together and really build a solid foundation. And for us the glue was definately Christian values and beliefs.The other sticky part is gratitude! being soooo grateful that we've got each other. He still makes me mental sometimes but... Life is so much better with him by my side.we have found our second year of marraige to be so much better. Good for you re: counselling. It is a strength indeed!:thumbup:

I'm off to church too! it's a beautiful sunny summer day here. going 4 a picnic on the:boat:this aft. and will be thankful for what I have right now (okay might have a sneaky wee:sex: and pray for it to be... well, you all know.:winkwink:) DH and I don't attend church regularly and although I miss certain aspects of traditional church worship I still find intimacy with the Lord and feel and see his presence in powerful ways! Sailing in the Hauraki Gulf (North Island, East coast, New Zealand) on a sublime day with my husband is Church.

Hope everyone's day is one of grace and ease.


----------



## cheerios

Deb 111 - HellO! Nice to meet you! I didn´t know that underactive thyroid of males have a negative effect on TTC? Smth new for me! I hope you get your BFP soon now that the thyroid thing is under control!

Somedaymama - Hey! I remember you too! Actually I think I added you as my friend on BnB!. 

Sorry yr AF came! Well, I´m hoping that mine comes! Its late and I´m not pregnant. My cycles can get really stretched out! Oh dear, saw tht you had a MC. How long was yr pregnancy?

Wow. You´re still studying eh? That means you must be pretty young! Have you really been charting and all? I´m too lazy to do that! Have you checked out the reason of your irregular cycles? Hmmm, I think I should pop by your journal to check you out! I have a journal too! 

groovygrl - Hey! Nice to meet you! Oh, you have a daughter already! So sweet! Sorry about your MC! :( I would say take lots of chinese herbs to build up your immunity, but I think that´s probably a chinese thing. Having said that, I hardly have access to herbs in Germany either, so yeah....hmmm. 

aussiette - Sorry to hear about your MC! I can imagine your "crisis of faith"! Oh boy....I´ve been on a rollercoaster of faiths ups and downs....quite irritating too. I´m happy that you have 3 kids though!!!! :) 3 kids are the max. that I would want to have. Oh twins! Do you have a history of twins in your family???

Mrs kcbrown - Great to hear that you feel better. And yes, counselling is awesome! Strongly recommend that. I had that when I was a newly wed and I do wish that we could have that still in Germany. Am in a cross-cultural /cross-country marriage and there are still so many issues even though we´ve been together for 7 years and married for 4 now. May I add, you do loook a lot like this actress, I think she´s Queen Latifah, do you know who she is? 

beanie#1 - Hey "Beanie" is what my hubby and i call each other! hahah. Nice to meet you! What´s EPO??? And wow, you really know your cycles SOOO well! My cycles are simply too irregular to "get to know". But I´m hoping that Metformin changes all of that!

PHew, that was long! Ok, I hope I didn´t miss out anybody.....got to go prepare some work for tomorrow! Great to know each one of you! 

Shall we start a prayer chain? Sorta like each of us taking turns to pray for one different person each week? Would be nice!


----------



## willbamom1day

:cry: my AF showed in fill force this afternoon 

Will just continue to hope and pray and wait for I know my time will come.

I will say a prayer for you all :hugs: God knows your needs and the desires of your heart - may you be blessed


----------



## groovygrl

cheerios :flower:

thank you! I think a prayer chain is a fantastic idea! 

I am really very interested in Chinese medicine. I went to a TCM practitioner and took herbs for a while last year but I stopped because I didn't feel comfortable or confident in him anymore. I was paying a lot of money towards acupuncture sessions and herbs and he never talked to me or told what the different herbs were or what they were for. I don't think he really listened either. he would often ask me the same question twice and he was busy running around the clinic (from room to room) trying to manage his busy practice by himself! So I got to this place where my intuition (and depleted pocketbook) led me to stop going. Do you know much about TCM? I really believe in it's value as an altenative to traditional western medicine. 

I moved to New Zealand from Canada 5 years ago. I moved here to see if I could call NZ home and to build a life with my husband. i understand the challenges of being out of your comfort zone and so far away from your family and friends. it must have been hard for you? You had to deal with language and big cultural changes going to Germany. Where are you from originally? I found it quite hard and NZ is quite culturally similar and there wasn't any language challenges.

enjoy your day cheerios! you're in my prayers xo


----------



## groovygrl

Awwww, sorry about AF willba:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Lots of posts to catch up on! You guys right a lot! I've been in Model Illinois Government this weekend, so it's been pretty busy!


cheerios said:


> Somedaymama - Hey! I remember you too! Actually I think I added you as my friend on BnB!.
> 
> Sorry yr AF came! Well, I´m hoping that mine comes! Its late and I´m not pregnant. My cycles can get really stretched out! Oh dear, saw tht you had a MC. How long was yr pregnancy?
> 
> Wow. You´re still studying eh? That means you must be pretty young! Have you really been charting and all? I´m too lazy to do that! Have you checked out the reason of your irregular cycles? Hmmm, I think I should pop by your journal to check you out! I have a journal too!

I think you did add me as a friend! 

I was only about 5 1/2 weeks along when I miscarried. We've been trying for a total of 16 months. I have been charting since August, it has helped me identify that I don't always ovulate. It seems like it would be a lot of work, but you should give it a try! My irregular cycles are due, at least in part, to the birth control I used before trying to get pregnant. :growlmad:

Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Hi @MrsKC Brown I read the last couple of days im gonna say a special prayer for you :hugs: God heards and knows and will bless you xx
> 
> I hope everyone is ok you are all a special group of ladies and you have helped me and many a low time:hugs:

Thanks and everything is cool. No af still but its going to be fine either way.:winkwink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Cheerios, yes I have been told that before when I visited Mexico LOL:haha:. One of the senors there told me that when I was shopping in one of the local stores there. Thanks for the support.

@willbamom1day: sorry about af:hugs:, unfortunately we have to go through those to get the babies we so desire. I am praying for you!

@somedaymama: Im so sorry to hear about your AF as well but glad that you and your husband are in a good place with TTC.

As for me still no AF, LOL, but anywho, church was great today. The pastor discussed Relationship Killers. I needed to hear that. Great message. Another weekend down, everyday is one day closer to summer break, can you tell Im a teacher???:haha: Im SO looking forward to May 21. What a year!!!!:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and more:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone on this board!


----------



## aussiettc

hi ladies,
sorry to here about everyones AF. :hugs: to you all but like mrs kc said we need to get AF to get back to trying to get our BFP. 

I know what your are going through groovygirl and mrs kc. While i have been lucky enough to only be interstate from family and not in another country. It is really hard some days and in the 10 years DH and i have been together we have had some major problems but we made it through andd are still going strong. In my opinion being so far away from family also makes it easier to get through the tough times because you can't just go home to mum, sis. You have to try and make an effoort to work through things which means that you are always putting in that extra bit of work on the relationship because there is no easy out. 

Can someone tell my what an EPO is cause i have no idea?????
Well i'm on CD 7 now, my bleeding has stopped and we are happy to go ahead and start making babies again. I do have to do a HPT tomorrow though just to make sure my hormones are back to normal. Its gonna be kind of hard to do knowing that i'm actually after an BFN this time. I am moving onward and upwards though so here to hoping i get blessed again this month.


----------



## somedaymama

aussiettc, EPO is evening primrose oil. Some people take it to try to increase CM.

mrskc, that message sounds good! My hubby works at a school so I hear you about counting down to summer break!


----------



## mommahawk

Hi ladies! I'm also CD1 today, so I hope my OV watch gets here soon! :winkwink: I've heard of women in the same family having cycles together but never across the internet!! It's strange that so many of us are having similar cycles!

Evie, you okay, dear? Thinking about you!

We sang this song at church today. Love it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLycgKxlgc0

Every blessing You pour out, I'll turn back to praise
When the darkness closes in Lord, still I will say:
Blessed be the name of the Lord


----------



## somedaymama

I LOVE that song!


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you guys for the comforting words and hugs :hugs:

mommahawk thank you for sharing the song

mrskcbrown still hoping and praying for your situation - may you be blessed with a bfp at the end of it all

wanted to share a lil something with you all..............

_Facing any challenges this week? *I will be with thee *(Joshua 1:5)_


----------



## Dahlia

love love love that song. thanks Mommahawk. Thanks Willba for the verse...wonderful.


----------



## cheerios

groovygrl said:


> cheerios :flower:
> 
> thank you! I think a prayer chain is a fantastic idea!
> 
> I am really very interested in Chinese medicine. I went to a TCM practitioner and took herbs for a while last year but I stopped because I didn't feel comfortable or confident in him anymore. I was paying a lot of money towards acupuncture sessions and herbs and he never talked to me or told what the different herbs were or what they were for. I don't think he really listened either. he would often ask me the same question twice and he was busy running around the clinic (from room to room) trying to manage his busy practice by himself! So I got to this place where my intuition (and depleted pocketbook) led me to stop going. Do you know much about TCM? I really believe in it's value as an altenative to traditional western medicine.
> 
> I moved to New Zealand from Canada 5 years ago. I moved here to see if I could call NZ home and to build a life with my husband. i understand the challenges of being out of your comfort zone and so far away from your family and friends. it must have been hard for you? You had to deal with language and big cultural changes going to Germany. Where are you from originally? I found it quite hard and NZ is quite culturally similar and there wasn't any language challenges.
> 
> enjoy your day cheerios! you're in my prayers xo

Hey groovygrl!

Wow! You also relocated! I was in Canada to study before....at Queen´s University in Kingston. Which part of Canada do you come from? N.Z.! Wow, how do you like it there? I´m originally from Singapore. So do you find NZ is like your home now? Or do you still miss Canada? It was difficult to adjust to Germany to say the least. Really. I´m glad that I´m understanding most of the stuff by now, but I still won´t say that I´m very fluent in the language. Its still difficult to talk in German on the phone. OH and the culture, that still takes adjusting!!! ahh..... 

TCM is supposed to work really well, but it really depends on your practitioner. I don´t know about TCM in Germany but in Singapore, you have to be certified to practise TCM and most of the time, its by word of mouth. My mom, who has since passed away, used to go to this really famous doctor who was specialised both as a western medicine as well as TCM. People would go to her telling her what illnesses they have and what medicine they take and she would prescribe some Chinese herbs to support the immune system acc. to the western medicine that they were already taking....needless to say, she had a long waiting list and one doesn´t get an appt with her easily. 

Cool! I think a prayer chain is cool too! But need to wait and see what the rest say....and how it can be done practically!


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama - Hey popped by your journal and saw your charts. Your charts look good! You ovulate on the same day most of the times! And I think its great that you can even detect ovulation on FF. I tried it for one cycle but gave up, since it was simply too much work to take my temps AND try to wake up at the same time everyday...since I don´t do that normally, it can get quite tiring....


----------



## cheerios

Oh you know the story of "blessed in your name" right? The writer wrote it after his wife miscarried..... just thought I would add that in.


----------



## somedaymama

I didn't know that, cheerios. It really makes sense though. 

It would get tiring to try to wake up at the same time every day if that wasn't your regular routine.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm still here, just lurking. It's been a tough weekend. I was so sure I would get that BFP, even though I didn't feel pregnant and instead I got AF. I have had horrific bleeding, big big big clots, very heavy, nearly passed out more than once yesterday... It's just been hard. I had to get Patricia to come and get Saraya yesterday because I could hardly stand to even look after her.
Hope you guys are all okay


----------



## Sayuri

@grovygirl all is well sorry tool me long to answer! eating alot!


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry Aaisirie. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@aaisirie: So sorry to hear about that nasty AF!!! I cant believe it was so heavy. I like that new pic of you and your baby. SO cute.

Hope everyone is having a blessed day. Another day no cycle, day 12 now. Go figure LOL.


----------



## Dahlia

10dpo today. biding my time. some symptoms but trying not to think about them since they are af symptoms too, of course. will test maybe on sunday? or maybe wait longer til af is dues...going to see what my temp does probably. 

Cheerios - wow, thx for the info on that song. that's incredible.

Mommahawk - did the watch come for you?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> 10dpo today. biding my time. some symptoms but trying not to think about them since they are af symptoms too, of course. will test maybe on sunday? or maybe wait longer til af is dues...going to see what my temp does probably.
> 
> Cheerios - wow, thx for the info on that song. that's incredible.
> 
> Mommahawk - did the watch come for you?!

Praying that its a BFP Dahlia. I understand trying not to get your mind wrapped around symptom spotting. I hate it!:nope:

Prayers are coming your way!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Aaisrie lots of hugs and prayers for you

Dahlia it's sounding so good for you 

mrskcbrown hope your doing well :hugs:

To everyone may you have a blessed Tuesday


----------



## cheerios

Hello! How´s everybody? I´m not feeling soo good, because I increased my dosage for Metformin again today and each time whenever I increase it, I feel a bit nauseous...or maybe its just imaginery, but its not a nice feeling. Does anybody here have experience with Metformin???

Is anyone still waiting for AF to come? My last AF was like 6th Jan, but don´t read anything into that, my AF is THAT irregular. 

Okok, as I was saying, shall we form a prayer chain? Anybody interested? If so, drop me a msg....so far, I think only somedaymama has replied?

Somedaymama - Yeah! I wake up at crazily different times everyday! Yesterday woke up at 6.30am, today at 12noon! hahaha. That´s partially because I don´t work everyday and at different times.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Hello! How´s everybody? I´m not feeling soo good, because I increased my dosage for Metformin again today and each time whenever I increase it, I feel a bit nauseous...or maybe its just imaginery, but its not a nice feeling. Does anybody here have experience with Metformin???
> 
> Is anyone still waiting for AF to come? My last AF was like 6th Jan, but don´t read anything into that, my AF is THAT irregular.
> 
> Okok, as I was saying, shall we form a prayer chain? Anybody interested? If so, drop me a msg....so far, I think only somedaymama has replied?
> 
> Somedaymama - Yeah! I wake up at crazily different times everyday! Yesterday woke up at 6.30am, today at 12noon! hahaha. That´s partially because I don´t work everyday and at different times.....

I take metformin extended release 750mgs, 2 at night and 1 in the morning. Since I take it regularly it doesnt bother me as much anymore. If I dont take it at night with orange juice it will make me feel like I have to throw up. I cant take it during the day because it makes me poop too much and I feel sick. I also take mine inconjunction with clomid or femara, depending on what the doc says. So GL to you. It has made my cycles regular though.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Aaisrie lots of hugs and prayers for you
> 
> Dahlia it's sounding so good for you
> 
> mrskcbrown hope your doing well :hugs:
> 
> To everyone may you have a blessed Tuesday

Cute picture!!!! What part of FL are you? I will be there in July, between Tampa/Orlando.:hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Hi Dahlia...I got the OV Watch yesterday on Day 2 of my cycle, so I set it up last night...I didn't sleep well, though because I keep waking up wondering if it was too loose, too tight, skin too dry, skin too wet, was I pushing buttons, etc., etc., etc. :wacko:
When I took it off this morning, I think I might have had it on a little too tight, but I guess everything is working properly. Hopefully I'll get used to it...the band is really comfortable. I wish I had a regular watch with that kind of band, actually. We'll see soon, I guess, if everything is working since if the last two months are any indication, I should be getting my Fertile Day 1 signal in about 4 days! Let's see if the OV Watch can keep up with my crazy hormones! lol!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## groovygrl

good morning everyone:flower:

DH and I had a fantastic :boat: trip. Was a full moon and perfect conditions! I'm originally from the Canadian prarries(sp?) so sailing not my comfort zone. :wacko:

we BD'd twice a day (God loves a tryer! lol) ' till DH left last night. So...we have a very marginal shot at BFP. It was days 8-10 and I think optimal timing is more like days 10-14. Not charting, checking CM or using OV test strips right now 'cus we did our best with the days we had together and that's all we can do! So, I will try to eat the right foods to keep inner environment alkaline and thus keep :spermy: alive longer. Now...the 2WW :coffee:Going to try to stay really busy and keep my mind off it. Ya, right! :rofl:

mamahawk - please keep giving us updates on your OV watch? 

Dahlia-yup, got my fingers cx'd and praying that your BFP is coming sooner rather than later. Obviously, we're all chronic symptom spotters. It's just part of it so...share it all! It's really cool to anticipate along with you guys!

mrskc- are you seeing your doc. and RE this week to see what the heck?:shrug:

aaisrie - hope your feeling better soon kitten

aussie - so sorry about your loss. Praying for you, I know how difficult this is.

cheerios - I like the idea of prayer chain too. But if getting it organised proves to be difficult maybe we just encourage each other to regularly put our prayer requests out there.:shrug:

thanks for the song too! Really really liked it! background info. on it makes it more special to me right now. thank you. Going to look for C.D


----------



## Aaisrie

I was listening to Jaci Velazquez in the car today (love her :D) and was listening to "Unspoken" so I thought I would throw down a couple of lyrics from it here for you girls



> He is there, use your voice
> Raise Your Hands, make a choice
> None of us are alone
> Don't leave your heart unspoken
> 
> God heals us when we're broken
> Don't leave your heart unspoken
> 
> Out of the dark
> Into the light
> He is there for us
> With all of His might
> 
> He has the answers
> He hears your prayers
> Turn every corner
> you'll find Him there
> 
> Don't leave your heart unspoken


----------



## mrskcbrown

groovygrl said:


> good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> DH and I had a fantastic :boat: trip. Was a full moon and perfect conditions! I'm originally from the Canadian prarries(sp?) so sailing not my comfort zone. :wacko:
> 
> we BD'd twice a day (God loves a tryer! lol) ' till DH left last night. So...we have a very marginal shot at BFP. It was days 8-10 and I think optimal timing is more like days 10-14. Not charting, checking CM or using OV test strips right now 'cus we did our best with the days we had together and that's all we can do! So, I will try to eat the right foods to keep inner environment alkaline and thus keep :spermy: alive longer. Now...the 2WW :coffee:Going to try to stay really busy and keep my mind off it. Ya, right! :rofl:
> 
> mamahawk - please keep giving us updates on your OV watch?
> 
> Dahlia-yup, got my fingers cx'd and praying that your BFP is coming sooner rather than later. Obviously, we're all chronic symptom spotters. It's just part of it so...share it all! It's really cool to anticipate along with you guys!
> 
> mrskc- are you seeing your doc. and RE this week to see what the heck?:shrug:
> 
> aaisrie - hope your feeling better soon kitten
> 
> aussie - so sorry about your loss. Praying for you, I know how difficult this is.
> 
> cheerios - I like the idea of prayer chain too. But if getting it organised proves to be difficult maybe we just encourage each other to regularly put our prayer requests out there.:shrug:
> 
> thanks for the song too! Really really liked it! background info. on it makes it more special to me right now. thank you. Going to look for C.D

Yep I call the RE tomorrow and my yearly appt is thursday! Wish me luck!:thumbup:


----------



## groovygrl

yup you've got it! the lord is with you too sweetness:thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

groovygrl said:


> Not charting, checking CM or using OV test strips right now 'cus we did our best with the days we had together and that's all we can do! So, I will try to eat the right foods to keep inner environment alkaline and thus keep :spermy: alive longer.

Can I ask what sort of stuff you're eating hun? Never really thought about that kind of thing apart from trying to eat healthily

xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok - sorry not been round much but missed you all

Went for swabs today with nurse at dr's. She wasn't prepared to take the risk with the fact that I'm in the 1WW as one swab has to be a high vaginal one and the other is an endocervical one so she suggested I go back in 2 weeks (which wasn't an issue as we haven't had a date through for our follow up appt with FS yet)

Anyway, I just tried to book the appt and she is away that week and the following one, but can fit me in in 4 weeks time (as in 28 days time and at exact same point in my cycle!!) Not happy to see other nurse really as I don't know her and this one is so patient and understanding of the problem I have with these kind of test.

It's so frustrating! Why can't anything be easy?! If I wait for her to link in with my cycle, we're looking at 6 weeks which is going to delay the FS appt 

:-k


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all ok - sorry not been round much but missed you all
> 
> Went for swabs today with nurse at dr's. She wasn't prepared to take the risk with the fact that I'm in the 1WW as one swab has to be a high vaginal one and the other is an endocervical one so she suggested I go back in 2 weeks (which wasn't an issue as we haven't had a date through for our follow up appt with FS yet)
> 
> Anyway, I just tried to book the appt and she is away that week and the following one, but can fit me in in 4 weeks time (as in 28 days time and at exact same point in my cycle!!) Not happy to see other nurse really as I don't know her and this one is so patient and understanding of the problem I have with these kind of test.
> 
> It's so frustrating! Why can't anything be easy?! If I wait for her to link in with my cycle, we're looking at 6 weeks which is going to delay the FS appt
> 
> :-k

I know the feeling!:shrug: My IUI consultation is not until May 4 and I called yesterday to make that appt! Why is it that I cannot see my dr for 2 months!!???!!!! Just doesnt make sense. Is she that busy??? Im going to be checking weekly for a cancellation.

Dont worry, just pray. God will work it all out in both of our favor.:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

mrskcbrown said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all ok - sorry not been round much but missed you all
> 
> Went for swabs today with nurse at dr's. She wasn't prepared to take the risk with the fact that I'm in the 1WW as one swab has to be a high vaginal one and the other is an endocervical one so she suggested I go back in 2 weeks (which wasn't an issue as we haven't had a date through for our follow up appt with FS yet)
> 
> Anyway, I just tried to book the appt and she is away that week and the following one, but can fit me in in 4 weeks time (as in 28 days time and at exact same point in my cycle!!) Not happy to see other nurse really as I don't know her and this one is so patient and understanding of the problem I have with these kind of test.
> 
> It's so frustrating! Why can't anything be easy?! If I wait for her to link in with my cycle, we're looking at 6 weeks which is going to delay the FS appt
> 
> :-k
> 
> I know the feeling!:shrug: My IUI consultation is not until May 4 and I called yesterday to make that appt! Why is it that I cannot see my dr for 2 months!!???!!!! Just doesnt make sense. Is she that busy??? Im going to be checking weekly for a cancellation.
> 
> Dont worry, just pray. God will work it all out in both of our favor.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hello Ladies,

I've been busy these days. I have to get caught up with everybody in here. I pray everybody get's what they been praying for..

And Mrskc, keep me posted on that appt! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

hello everyone!

Deb - I'm sorry I'm a bit stupido when it comes to linking websites but I'll give it a go. If you've got a couple minutes take a peek at this article. Talks about sperm longevity in relationship to our diet being acidic or alkaline.

www.babyzone.com/preconception/article/ph-diet-and-fertility-pg1 

then just type - alkaline food chart into a search engine (google) and numerous charts will pop up(charts will have columns of alkaline foods and acidic foods). Basically, all green vegies, lemon water, almonds, tomatoes, pumpkin seeds, avocados etc. will tip the balance for alkalinity. wine, coffee, sugar, bread, pasta, rice,etc. all create an acidic environment in your body.:wine:

I don't get too caught up in this ('cus if I add it to all of the other little 'rituals' I am constantly in danger of being overly OCD about, my head will spin off) but I try to bring awareness to eating more 'alkaline' during my OV week. And like this week, I need the spermies to live a wee bit longer and hang in there 'till egg shows up. The way I see it, it doesn't hurt to 
eat like this one week a month anyway. hope this answers your question doll?

have a blessed day all:flower:


----------



## groovygrl

hi agaian- in case it's not obvious, flip to page 2 of the article for the info. we're talking about.

nighty night:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning everyone!

mrskc thank you for the compliment. we are in Jax Fl a few hours from Orlando. Where are you in Mississippi? We may be in Biloxi at the end of April.

groovy we ourselves can only do so much - the rest is for God :hugs:

deb111 my hubby tells me if it were easy we wouldn't rely on God. Your in good hands :hugs:

Came across this and gave me hope so wanted to share with you in hopes it does the same....

_Just because you don't see anything doesn't mean nothings happening. *The Lord does not see as man sees.* 1 Samuel 16:17_


----------



## Dahlia

Mommhawk - oh don't worry about it too much - my "frits" didn't have any sort of problem until day 14 - you will not be wearing it that long if I guess right. how long are your cycles? if you ovulate day 11 and lp is 14(am I right?)...then you have 25 day cycles? just wondering. also, I didn't worry about the watch registering too much once I did the initial snug test...I would just in the am to see if it said ok. only once it didn't (day 14ish)...so I put the sensor in a bit of water and that fixed it...then just wore the watch all day. and it still predicted my ov day perfectly. ohh, I really pray it works well for you. try to just let any worries go and relax...easier said than done eh?

also, ladies - I have my first re appointment this Tuesday. If I get a bfp of course we will cancel...but if not - well, the nurse said it is ok if I am on AF...but I don't quite understand this...they are going to do an hsg flush or whatever (I'm really not up to speed on this stuff)...how can they do that if I have af? any insights? ugh, I'm nervous - I don't like doctors b/c they just throw drugs at you, don't listen to your issues, and shove you out the door. (in my experience, anyway!)...especially with such a sensitive issue as this - I just pray she is compassionate and understanding of where I'm at emotionally.

11dpo today...praying praying praying.


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

How are you all? :) I went out window shopping with a friend of mine today. She´s more than 10 years older than me and has 3 teenage children, who are just slightly younger than I am. Anyway, it was a nice time overall, but then I started talking about my whole TTC story. 

She´s one of those lucky ones who popped out 3 babies like one after the after and I think that´s perhaps why its a bit difficult to tell her about my issues. 

When I was complaining about how hard it is to go through the last 8 mths, just finding one thing wrong after the other about my health and how discouraging it can get, she said some stuff which I did feel like I don´t even faith to just trust God and let go of all hopes of ever wanting to have a regular cycle like everyone else, or even knowing if / when I ovulate....don´t even mention any 2ww, that kind of thing doesn´t happen to people with PCOS...or better said, even if it DOES happen, I wouldn´t know, since my cycles are all over the place....

Anyway, I don´t really know why I´m typing this, but I think its because I don´t have any other option to voice our my frustrations about TTC! Its like either people I know are like the "fertile" type, or the others are not trying yet, so they wouldn´t be interested. 

I think I´m just feeling down because yesterday I had a BAD bad case of nausea because of my Metformin medication.....took everything I could to keep my dinner down...and we had cell group at our place. I didn´t want to throw up and let everybody suspect that I´m pregnant, when all that´s happening to me is some stupid side effect of some medicine which I don´t even know works on me..... 

Sorry babes....don´t want to contribute any NMA, instead of PMA here....but guess I just needed to empty my frustrations..... My friend even said I shouldn´t be spending so much time on the internet / forums like BnB, because then I magnify my problems instead of focussing on God and trusting Him, but its a fine line between taking charge of your own fertility and being more well-informed and not doing anything and just trusting Him.....

SOmetimes I don´t really know if its all that "good" to be hanging out on BnB because it IS true that one thinks of nothing other than getting pregnant, which could be the reason that´s stopping one from getting prengnat in the first place, cos one is so pre-occupied with it..... but the alternative of not going to such baby-talk forums is that one feels so alone and isolated in this whole TTC stuff, esp. with issues like PCOS.....


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia--this is your initial RE appointment, right? If not, disregard what I'm going to say...

At your initial appointment, I doubt they will do the hsg or your DH's SA. They'll probably take your family history, ask you about symptoms of possible fertility issues like thyroid, PCOS, etc. The doctors will likely give you a picture of the options that you will have in case of different fertility problems. In my case, we knew I don't ovulate every month, so they gave me different options of drugs to help me ovulate. 

I have more to say, but I have to go for now. I'll finish later. :)


----------



## somedaymama

sorry, my husband was calling from work and I was in a quiet computer lab. so, continued:

The RE is a doctor and will therefore give you very doctor-ly options--drugs and medical treatments. Getting the hsg, SA, and other blood work done is a great first step, but I am totally with you on doctors being too quick to push drugs. Once you find out what your issue is, if you have one, you can take the information they give you and find ALL of your options. 

I'm really hoping that you won't even need your appointment, that you'll be able to cancel because you have gotten your BFP! But realistically, at least you have a next step if the :witch: shows up.


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios, don't feel bad for venting your frustrations. I know how it feels to have no one IRL that understands infertility. My sister is about the only person I will talk to about TTC, and she tries to understand, but she honestly has no clue what infertility is like because she has never been there. It took a few months to get pregnant with each of her kids because she had really long cycles, but that comes no where near the point of reaching well over a year with no hope on the horizon. 

I think people that say we don't get pregnant because we are trying too hard are full of crap. I'm sorry, I know that is mean, but really?? Our bodies are designed to conceive, and our hoping doesn't make our brains decide not to send the necessary hormone signals. Of course it is never good to overly obsess and it is always good to put our trust in God, but TTC and infertility are a lonely journey and I think it is a great thing that we can share it with each other and encourage each other. If being on BnB causes a person to overly stress or to forget that God is in control, well, maybe it's not a good thing for them. But for some people, it is the only outlet we have because we don't want to put our burdens on people that cannot and often do not want to understand. 

:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

So ... AF turned up this afternoon, a day early with none of my usual pre AF symptoms ... so I could have had the swabs done yesterday afterall and if I'd have had my usual pre AF symptoms, I would have told her to go ahead ... so frustrating!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> So ... AF turned up this afternoon, a day early with none of my usual pre AF symptoms ... so I could have had the swabs done yesterday afterall and if I'd have had my usual pre AF symptoms, I would have told her to go ahead ... so frustrating!

Sorry to hear about that Deb111. I hope it gets better for you.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all:flower:

So I called the RE today and I spoke with the her nurse of course. The nurse says that she is going to speak with the DR about my situation and get back to me. So I guess Im still playing a waiting game.:shrug:

Tomorrow I go to see my ob/gyn and hopefully she will test me, and Im sure it will be a urine test.:shrug: If I am not BFP, (*which I dont even remotely think I am*) and they dont really do anything, I am going to start taking my provera+metformin+femara to get my cycle restarted. I dont have forever to wait for my cycle to start again.:growlmad: 

Hope yall have a good day!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm feeling like this, and I figure some of you girls probably are too:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko7AG2ZzKec


----------



## mrskcbrown

Well the reproductive endocrinologist called and said that she wants me to take provera for 10 days :growlmad: and wait for my AF to come. No blood test or anything. Im mad because a) I could have been did this as I already have a script for provera at the pharmacist and b) because what if I am pregnant? I guess if I dont bleed after taking these pills I am??? IDK, :shrug:. I dont think I am anyway. After a negative test the day before Af, one 3 days after AF due and one this past friday that was BFN, I think that I am NOT!

I will let the ob/gyn know at my appt tomorrow, that way they can urine test me for free. Tired of pissing my money away!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## somedaymama

Hmm. Definitley have them give you a pregnancy test before taking the provera. I just did some reading online about it, and apparently it used to be used as a pregnancy test--if it didn't start your period, you were pregnant. Other sites say it can cause birth defects if you are in fact pregnant. I hope you get things figured out soon.

So sorry Deb. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Dahlia, Thanks so much for the information. That makes me feel better cause I woke up this morning wondering if the watch was registering and I had forgotten to do a test last night, so I didn't know. Yes, you're right about my cycles...at least that's what it's been the last two months. I started on B-50s this cycle (instead of B-100s). As for the watch, I'll do a test tonight to make sure everything's OK. Oh, and last night was much better wearing the watch. I didn't have it so tight, so it was much more comfortable! :winkwink:

Loved the beautiful weather we had here today! Can't wait for the 67 we're supposed to have on Friday...love springtime!!!

Hugs to all you girls! Deb, MrsBrown, Dahlia...thinking about you!

Someday, liked your perspective on BnB and TTC support...good thoughts, there!

G'night ladies!


----------



## somedaymama

67?! I want to move where you live!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow... totally jealous of the weather there!! It's about 37 here... 

Mrskcbrown I really hope they figure out whats going on


----------



## cheerios

mommahawk - 67 is that like 20 degrees! Oh wow! Lucky you! Well, I´m going back to Singapore in June and we´re going to have over 30 degrees everyday! Oh boy, that´s gonna be TOO hot!


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> cheerios, don't feel bad for venting your frustrations. I know how it feels to have no one IRL that understands infertility. My sister is about the only person I will talk to about TTC, and she tries to understand, but she honestly has no clue what infertility is like because she has never been there. It took a few months to get pregnant with each of her kids because she had really long cycles, but that comes no where near the point of reaching well over a year with no hope on the horizon.
> 
> I think people that say we don't get pregnant because we are trying too hard are full of crap. I'm sorry, I know that is mean, but really?? Our bodies are designed to conceive, and our hoping doesn't make our brains decide not to send the necessary hormone signals. Of course it is never good to overly obsess and it is always good to put our trust in God, but TTC and infertility are a lonely journey and I think it is a great thing that we can share it with each other and encourage each other. If being on BnB causes a person to overly stress or to forget that God is in control, well, maybe it's not a good thing for them. But for some people, it is the only outlet we have because we don't want to put our burdens on people that cannot and often do not want to understand.
> 
> :hugs:

Hey! Thanks so much for putting into words what´s on my heart! I tried to express myself in the way you wrote, but in German and all these technical terms of "ovaries" and everything, I think I didn´t manage to come across the way I really had wanted to. 

I know that my friend didn´t mean it in a bad way..... but still, it felt quite frustrating. She even asked me if she ended up discouraging me in the end....and I just said "Well, I think encouraged but in a very challenging way"....hahah, dunno if that amounts to be "discouraged".....

Anyway, I´ve decided to put that behind me. THe one thing I know I should do is, to spend more time with God and not researching on the INternet for one cause after the next..... I know that that´s a weak pt of mine, so I need to be careful there..... 

I guess its good to be reminded every now and then. :winkwink:

Have a great day you all! God bless!


----------



## willbamom1day

just wanted to drop off some hugs and prayers for you all

have a blessed day!


----------



## Dahlia

:cry::bfn:
today was 12dpo...I know it is not over til AF but I'm starting to really figure my body out - and it is over. bbs aren't as full or sore - all symptoms start to fade and then she comes.

I always feel like I absolutely cannot go on on these days. and now, I feel we've had several "perfect" conception cycles and I fear there is something wrong. at least we have the RE appointment this week...that is some light at the end of the tunnel. but to be honest - I feel hopeless. I lose faith in God for one day each month.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> :cry::bfn:
> today was 12dpo...I know it is not over til AF but I'm starting to really figure my body out - and it is over. bbs aren't as full or sore - all symptoms start to fade and then she comes.
> 
> I always feel like I absolutely cannot go on on these days. and now, I feel we've had several "perfect" conception cycles and I fear there is something wrong. at least we have the RE appointment this week...that is some light at the end of the tunnel. but to be honest - I feel hopeless. I lose faith in God for one day each month.

I understand your frustration, as I lose faith in him more than once a month. I have to constantly repent. The only people I can share that with is you all because if I tell DH he will tell me that lack of faith is why we arent pregnant yet:shrug:, which I totally disagree with.:hugs:

Good luck at your re appt and they will find out the issues and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia, at the risk of sounding a little insensitive, can I remind you that you don't actually know what it feels like to be pregnant? I don't want to get your hopes up, but don't give up so easily. :hugs:

I really hope you get your BFP and nothing is wrong, but it's really good that you have your RE appointment coming up. If there is anything going on, they'll be able to identify it for you.

Wait on the LORD: be of good courage, and he shall strengthen thine heart: wait, I say, on the LORD. Psalm 27:4


----------



## Dahlia

yes, that is true, someday...but unfortunately, i know so well what it feels like to have af arrive on time every month. ha. but thx for giving me a little hope. I just told dh I don't know if I can try another month...I feel empty. I dream so much of the little one that could be growing in there and then when I find out it's not, it just breaks me worse every month. thx for letting me vent on you girls....I know you all understand, and it is easier to say this to you.

I know the Lord has perfect timing and is preparing me for something greater than this moment. But it is still hard to not be angry with him in the here and now. I don't know why, when I intellectually feel he loves me so much...i still feel, in these times, that he doesn't love me or is punishing me for something. I hate to admit this...and when I tell him this, I always apologize for saying it. but I can't help but think God loves me for telling him the truth.


----------



## somedaymama

I'm really sorry if I came across mean, and I really don't want to be one of those people that keeps telling you to hold out hope. You're right, you know your own body. It's okay to be angry. Even Job asked his friends to pity him because "the hand of God has struck me." I know this is a rough time for you. :hugs: I'm praying for you.


----------



## Dahlia

oh no, dear - you didn't come across as mean at all! don't worry. and u r right - there is always the chance...it is just more slim. but I'm glad I tested and am getting my horrible day out of the way now, so we can enjoy the weekend. and I wont be all hopeful and expectant all weekend...i will just be. which is sometimes better for me.


----------



## Dahlia

thanks for reminding me of Job too. I LOVE Job. especially the ending. ;)


----------



## somedaymama

Yes, enjoy your weekend. Try to get your mind off of baby making...as if that is ever really possible. I love Job too; this is my favorite verse:

Naked I came from my mother&#8217;s womb,
And naked shall I return there.
The LORD gave, and the LORD has taken away;
Blessed be the name of the LORD.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> I'm really sorry if I came across mean, and I really don't want to be one of those people that keeps telling you to hold out hope. You're right, you know your own body. It's okay to be angry. Even Job asked his friends to pity him because "the hand of God has struck me." I know this is a rough time for you. :hugs: I'm praying for you.

See someday,

What you said there " I really don't want to be one of those people that keeps telling you to hold out hope." That is why i'm very careful on what i say or type on this blog any more lool. Because we don't really know what they are going though on the other end of their computers unless they tell us.


----------



## Dahlia

but Dipar - we are here as sisters to encourage and give one another hope. that as each bfn cycle passes, the Lord still has a beautiful plan for us and our lives. we should never stop doing that for one another.


----------



## Deb111

Dahlia said:


> I always feel like I absolutely cannot go on on these days. and now, I feel we've had several "perfect" conception cycles and I fear there is something wrong. at least we have the RE appointment this week...that is some light at the end of the tunnel. but to be honest - I feel hopeless. I lose faith in God for one day each month.

I lose faith often too - "why me? ... what have I done wrong?" enters my head often :nope: I feel like I'm being punished .. it's not like I'm asking to win the lottery ... just to be able to do something that millions of people do everyday at the drop of a hat ... the most natural thing a woman can do ... :cry:


----------



## groovygrl

must be crisis of faith week 

I'm having a mammoth crisis of faith today. I have written and re-written this post and now I just sit and let the tears fall off my chin.

I deleted most of the post because I believe you all understand. It sounds like we all go there. 

Please Jesus? I don't want to believe it's all...random. I want to believe in perfect plans. Please teach me how to give it all to you. I'm trying but I need you to help me 'cus it's not happening. I'm still holding on to my plans, my dreams. I know leaving it up to you is the best thing to do but why am I suffering and twisting and curled up in a ball? I'm so sick of all these: vitamins,thermometers,waiting, hoping,guessing,marks on the calendar, potions, lotions,legs in the air, no coffee drinking days Lord.

How is it that there are so many women who are facing crisis of wishing they weren't pregnant and the rest of us are on our knees begging? Ya, I'm not understanding the plans Lord. Please help me to let it go. Please help me trust you and please give me faith and hope..........AMEN

p.s. I've ben trying to eat alkaline all week (only fruit and vegies and nuts and seeds and lemon water) Now I've got the 'poopy-doopsters' so I'm going to make myself a grand cup of coffee and a peanut butter and jam sandwhich. okay? please don't let it kill the spermy's? okay?.....AMEN

p.p.s. Please can all my friends here (and me too) have a healthy pregnancy that results in a healthy baby that grows to be a healthy child that grows up to glorify you and do really good and special things to honour your creation? In the meantime, can you please dry their tears?...Really, AMEN


----------



## somedaymama

I'm sorry you're having a hard time groovygrl. :hugs:

This verse gets quoted a lot:

"For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."

It's a great...but sometimes I forget to keep reading...

"Then you will call upon me and come and pray to me, and I will listen to you. You will seek me and find me when you seek me with all your heart. I will be found by you, declares the LORD, and will bring you back from captivity."


----------



## groovygrl

thank you someday:hugs: I know you have difficult days too and for that I am also sorry.

it just all becomes a bit much sometimes. The verse you quoted was perfect for me now. Especially the second part! 

I know that I'll have everyone's support and understanding if I retreat from here for just a wee while. I am still struggling with grief since my MMC last month and I have been dealing with a bit of anxiety and obsessive compulsive stuff. I am going to try to give it to Lord and step away from TTC and baby discussions. I am really neglecting some important areas of my life that are important to my balance and I'm spending hours on BnB instead. I'm not sure if I am healthy in this? Anyhoo, just need a bit of time to figure it out.:shrug:

I do know that the love, support, the prayers, the fellowship and friendship are healthy and sooooo wonderful to be a part of so I'll be back soon (you can snicker if it's next week 'cus it might be :winkwink:)

I have come to love you all and you will all remain in my heart and in my prayers:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

yup, this is where you snicker:winkwink:

just wanted to share something with you guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EieDEB1ddMU

:hugs:


----------



## aussiettc

hi girls. i need a buddy i have no one to talk to here as all my family live interstate and so do DH's family. Its so hard sometime cause even when i get my BFP i have no one to help with the kids. I have to get a babysitter every time i need to do anything where the kids can get in the way if you know what i mean.:cry:

On another note i look to this site everyday for hope and if we cant give each other hope when we fail to find it our selvees then what hope is ther for any of us.:hugs:

I'm having issues at the momennt because we have been activly TTC since december2009 but not preventing anything since DS2 was born in November2008. i wonder whether i should see someone about it or just wait for a while longer cause on my mc last month. So confused and all alone. My faith is the only thing that keeps me going sometimes, and even then it waivers to almost non existant like last month.

Sorry about this but i really needed to vent and get this off my chest. i have a plan to keep me from obsessing about ttc though. i have 2 choc labs that are getting about the age for breeding for instead of obsessing about my fertility i'll start on them and finally get off my bottom and set up my breeding kennel properly.:haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know what you girls mean about other people all being preg. Today in town it seemed EVERYONE was pregnant. There was a woman in front of me in the queue in one store who had 2 young kids and she was pregnant and she was screaming at the wee boy (who was SO BADLY BEHAVED) he was taking all the stuff out of the boxes by the tills, he was trying to climb on the counter, screaming, swinging on the metal bar that made the queue and she just kept screaming at him to "come here" which he blatantly ignored... and it just makes you wonder - why does she get that?! Why is she so fertile? She can't even look after what she has?!??


----------



## mrskcbrown

@groovygirl: Yes this must be crisis week!:cry::cry:

I went to the DR today and did a urine test, of course not pregnant. So I shared that with DH and I told him how the appointment went. Well he just says, "we will do IUI, and I dont want to discuss anything about it anymore". So I said well I dont think thats fair, seeing that we are in this together. So basically he didnt come out and say it but he is blaming me kinda for not getting a BFP this month because i missed like 2 days of my meds. I didnt do it purposely and other months I have missed too but he just didnt know. After all that I have been through trying to get this BFP, all he can do is further blame me, like I dont feel like crap already?!
All I wanted was a hug from him, and for him to tell me he has my back in this, but instead I get the cold shoulder?:cry: He then proceeds to tell me that maybe I should get on birth control, then miss a few days and try to get bfp that way, instead of taking my metformin and clomid. He said that because I got BFP with my daughter like that,(not purposefully) who is not his biological child. I told him I absolutely refuse to. Some days I feel like he is with me in this and other days I do not, hence the reason why I dont share much about it with him.:growlmad:

Its not my fault that we cant conceive.

The bright side is that I put in a prayer request at my church yesterday, asking for God to make this a bit easier for us and to help us conceive a child. Well one of the pastors called me today and personally told me that she will be praying for us, and that even when it gets rough and I dont feel like praying know that she is in my corner going to bat for me. She told me she has several friends going through this so she knows the pain that I feel. So that made me feel a bit better.

I dont know if any of you have heard the song below but its exactly how Im feeling right now. Im so sad, and I feel like a failure.:cry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## Aaisrie

MrsKC that really sucks, he should have your back on this. It's a partnership. How can he blame you??? That's so unfair, I can't even think of any other words for it. I totally understand what you mean, and how you feel on "just wanting a hug". Just remember, the devil is using this to drive a wedge between you guys, to push you apart when you need to be pulling together. Did you tell him how you felt? Did you tell him you needed a hug and needed his support right now??


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> MrsKC that really sucks, he should have your back on this. It's a partnership. How can he blame you??? That's so unfair, I can't even think of any other words for it. I totally understand what you mean, and how you feel on "just wanting a hug". Just remember, the devil is using this to drive a wedge between you guys, to push you apart when you need to be pulling together. Did you tell him how you felt? Did you tell him you needed a hug and needed his support right now??

I wanted to but I didnt know how to approach it, the whole subject. When he insisted I take birth control, I was pissed, and sad at the same time. He is in school now, so I guess I will address it when he gets home. He saw the pain in my face, he knows me well. He is a believer as well and when I tell him that its the devil and that he is losing his faith and to try not to, he tells me that Im trying to use reverse psychology on him??!!:shrug: But when I start to lack faith in something then he starts to tell me all this bible stuff. I wrote everything down and when we go to counseling on March 31, im going to let it all out, so that we are in a neutral space and I can actually get it out and he actually understand what Im saying.

I had to repent because I told God that I hate him and that I no longer wanted to be here with him.

please pray for me!:cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't like to say it, but I'm gonna - that's men!!! They don't get it, they never will get it - they can't understand the emotional aspect for us of TTC. So they suggest stupid stuff like going on BCP!! It's not an excuse, they really don't understand. They can long for a child but they don't have the same emotions as us, they don't work the same way. You don't even need to go into a big conversation with him. If you don't think you can word it right or if you feel it might turn into an argument - write it down. Write down how you feel and just say to him "I don't want to talk about this, I just wanted you to know how I feel". Tell him how hard you are finding it, give him the benefit of the doubt and let him know you understand that he is finding it hard to but that you need a hug, you need his support and that you're really upset. I'm getting the feeling that there is a lack of good communication between you, I don't mean that you guys don't talk but that you are saying something and he's taking it as something else and vice versa. That you are on two different wavelengths? Counselling sounds like a really good idea. And you are on my prayer list :D


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Dahlia said:


> but Dipar - we are here as sisters to encourage and give one another hope. that as each bfn cycle passes, the Lord still has a beautiful plan for us and our lives. we should never stop doing that for one another.

Dahlia,

I understand that..But sometimes i have to wonder how people take what i say and not think i'm being to wrong or "negitive" about it..I've always tell people not to give up. Like for example. If i mention about the symptoms i had durning ttc. Ok somebody would say something like..Well I'll try my best not to "symptom spot" because of A, B or C. But if somebody else said the same thing.. Ohh yea I don't see a problem with that, we all do it! I got that in this group and that is why i said I have to be careful of what I put online any more.

But we do need to support each other and pray for one another as sisters :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> I don't like to say it, but I'm gonna - that's men!!! They don't get it, they never will get it - they can't understand the emotional aspect for us of TTC. So they suggest stupid stuff like going on BCP!! It's not an excuse, they really don't understand. They can long for a child but they don't have the same emotions as us, they don't work the same way. You don't even need to go into a big conversation with him. If you don't think you can word it right or if you feel it might turn into an argument - write it down. Write down how you feel and just say to him "I don't want to talk about this, I just wanted you to know how I feel". Tell him how hard you are finding it, give him the benefit of the doubt and let him know you understand that he is finding it hard to but that you need a hug, you need his support and that you're really upset. I'm getting the feeling that there is a lack of good communication between you, I don't mean that you guys don't talk but that you are saying something and he's taking it as something else and vice versa. That you are on two different wavelengths? Counselling sounds like a really good idea. And you are on my prayer list :D


You are so right Aaisirie. I wrote it down in an email. I told him exactly how I feel and how I felt that he acted towards me. I told him that I need his support and that he is allowing the devil to place a wedge between us. Yes our communication is off, hence our counseling sessions. We NEED it, and I suggested it and he complied. I told him he doesnt have to talk about it but I had to let him know because I was not going to bed without getting it out to him. Thanks for helping me sort through that.:hugs::hugs: Thanks for your prayers!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

No problem!! I'm SO glad you were able to voice how you felt. I'm glad you were able to get it off your chest and that he took on board what you were saying. Communication is so important in relationships and it's hard because women and men communicate in such different ways and while we, as women, try to understand where they're coming from I find a LOT of men (not all!) don't reciprocate with trying to understand us!! Chris, my OH, is just as bad. He can't have a conversation with me about things because it always turns into an argument. He isn't a believer which makes it hard for me at times. Even the other week, when God gave me that money and I told him about it he kept saying "Gordy gave it to you, not God".

I'm here if you need to talk more :)


----------



## willbamom1day

The good thing is God knows what we think or say before it's ever done - remember he created you. We have to go throught the rain to get to the rainbow right? Just think of this as your going through time and at the end you will be victorious and the rainbow will be yours.

God does not punish us, He only wants good for us. We need to lean and rely on Him.

My hubby and I have been praying for our miracle for 16 cycles now and the other day this came to me.......

_Be still and know that I am God_

_The Lord is my shepard I shall not want_

and after prayer, fasting and meditation on this I knew everything would be okay if I would just trust and rely on God and his timing for He is telling me wait on me I am your God and with me you will want for nothing and that includes the baby we have been praying for.

All good things come to those who wait besides it feels so much better to earn something than it does for it to be handed to you.

Many blessings for today and always :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't understand why God allows my desire for a baby to get stronger and stronger, to the point where it feels like it's gonna kill me. I've asked him time and time again to take the desire away unless he's going to give it to me and he doesn't. It feels like torture. I don't understand?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Aaisrie said:


> I don't understand why God allows my desire for a baby to get stronger and stronger, to the point where it feels like it's gonna kill me. I've asked him time and time again to take the desire away unless he's going to give it to me and he doesn't. It feels like torture. I don't understand?!

Hey Aaisirie:flower:

Yesterday when he came home from school he was very apologetic and told me that he is on board 100%. He just doesnt understand how people with our same situation are getting BFP. He thinks that they are doing something different. I told him, on these shows like baby story, birth day, deliver me, and etc, they dont show the storms that people go through. We only get to see the rosy side of their situation. Yeah they may mention it but they dont discuss how many cycles it took them to get that BFP! 

So we hugged and made up. Just what I wanted and he was better. I know he gets frustrated about it and he says he hates to see me take all these meds which he feels is for nothing if we are not getting BFP. Well this month we are going to be more proactive in trying. I _might_chart. DO you start to chart the day after your period ends or what?:shrug: Im clueless.:winkwink:

He will give you a baby Aasirie, just like your DD. I believe that. We all know how hard it is, but he will, he will. I have to tell myself that as well, because I get discouraged too! Praying for you hun!

@willbeamom1day: You are so right about waiting on God. This is a test and not a cruel joke from God. The pastor cleared that up for me. I believe if he gives you the desire then He is well able to fulfill it.

Hope everyone has a great day!:thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia

Thanks so much Willba. Also, this whole ttc thing has been very trying on our relationship (dh)...as it seems for a lot of you. Anyway, our pastor recently spoke about how you have to "cheat your children"...meaning, your spouse should come first in your life...it matters more to children that you have a loving committed marriage than it does how many classes/sports/lessons you take them to. basically - don't put your children first. the order should be God, spouse, children, etc. 

well, I realized yesterday, that we don't even have children and I am putting our "future children" in a higher importance than my dh. it means more to me to get pregnant than it does my dh's happiness right now. i have been giving him nothing - just letting myself become completely consumed by ttc and put him not even on the back burner - took him completely off the stove. 

so. the Lord convicted me of that last night. and wow...I realized i totally want my marriage more than I want children. my marriage will come first from this point forward - I'm so glad my eyes have been opened. and if the Lord blesses us with biological children - I will be overjoyed...if we adopt, i will be esctatic. but either way, DH is above our ttc efforts.


----------



## cheerios

Hi girls! How are you all today? 

I had to test today because I was getting really nausea, headache and just bad bad "pregnancy-like" symptoms. Its BFN. But I knew it already. Its just my Metformin giving me all this crazy stuff. And I´m not even on my full dosage yet. As I write this, it is much better, almost not there anymore. Its really REALLY bad in the morning and sometimes in the evening. :( Blah. 

Was so upset before that I even cried on the phone while calling hubby to complain..... Somehow in the midst of surfing the net and getting my mind off stuff, I felt better again....

Just want to share with a verse I read recently, "... for I have learned to be_* content whatever the circumstances*_. I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the _*secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength" Phil 4:11-13*_

I´ve been looking at my NTNP journey from last year until now and it feels like I´m always pining for the next stage. From no AF - to AF - to no AF again, from one doc´s visit - to the doc´s letter - to the medication - to getting over side effects of medication etc..... The journey never ends!!!!!

So yes, I want to try to be content, no matter how I feel or how many times I feel like puking in the middle of my class - I´m a teacher too, btw. Just have to think of how much I wanted to take Metformin and now I wish I never had to take it! 

MrsKCBrown - I´m sooo glad that you and your hubby made up. And I want to thank you for your transparency for sharing your heart with us. It is a very tiring and trying try to TTC. But I think this is really a time when we all can work on our marriages. 

Family consists of hubby-and-wife. Children don´t complete a family, they add to the family....that´s something I´m still trying to get my head around. 

Aaisrie - I understand what you mean about desire for children. I honestly never had the desire for children, UNTIL I realized that I had all this PCOS crap that made me feel nervous about wanting to have kids.... I´ve asked God to take away the desire to have kids, UNTIL He wants to bless me with some....but it doesn´t seem to be working! Now, when I see a pregnant woman, I actually say in an audible voice "I surrender this desire to you Lord, pls help me."


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Hi girls! How are you all today?
> 
> I had to test today because I was getting really nausea, headache and just bad bad "pregnancy-like" symptoms. Its BFN. But I knew it already. Its just my Metformin giving me all this crazy stuff. And I´m not even on my full dosage yet. As I write this, it is much better, almost not there anymore. Its really REALLY bad in the morning and sometimes in the evening. :( Blah.
> 
> Was so upset before that I even cried on the phone while calling hubby to complain..... Somehow in the midst of surfing the net and getting my mind off stuff, I felt better again....
> 
> Just want to share with a verse I read recently, "... for I have learned to be_* content whatever the circumstances*_. I know what it is to be in need, and I know what it is to have plenty. I have learned the _*secret of being content in any and every situation, whether well fed or hungry, whether living in plenty or in want. I can do everything through him who gives me strength" Phil 4:11-13*_
> 
> I´ve been looking at my NTNP journey from last year until now and it feels like I´m always pining for the next stage. From no AF - to AF - to no AF again, from one doc´s visit - to the doc´s letter - to the medication - to getting over side effects of medication etc..... The journey never ends!!!!!
> 
> So yes, I want to try to be content, no matter how I feel or how many times I feel like puking in the middle of my class - I´m a teacher too, btw. Just have to think of how much I wanted to take Metformin and now I wish I never had to take it!
> 
> MrsKCBrown - I´m sooo glad that you and your hubby made up. And I want to thank you for your transparency for sharing your heart with us. It is a very tiring and trying try to TTC. But I think this is really a time when we all can work on our marriages.
> 
> Family consists of hubby-and-wife. Children don´t complete a family, they add to the family....that´s something I´m still trying to get my head around.
> 
> Aaisrie - I understand what you mean about desire for children. I honestly never had the desire for children, UNTIL I realized that I had all this PCOS crap that made me feel nervous about wanting to have kids.... I´ve asked God to take away the desire to have kids, UNTIL He wants to bless me with some....but it doesn´t seem to be working! Now, when I see a pregnant woman, I actually say in an audible voice "I surrender this desire to you Lord, pls help me."

@dahlia: you are so right! We cannot put this TTC thing before our husbands. DH and I pray together and read scripture every morning. Today we read Colossians and it spoke about love and being humble and about changing our attitudes. You have the right idea. Children will come to you, sooner than later. Then one day we will be able to testify and say, "look how the Lord has blessed me" and be able to share our stories.:happydance:]

@cheerios: yes God fixed us once again. Over and over he does it. Isnt he awesome!!!?? My metformin gave me the blues this morning at about 3 am. I cant take it during the day. I pooped (tmi:blush:) and threw up this morning!!! Im going to stick with it because when I do it doesnt bother me as much. I had gotten off track with it and so now I am back on full force! I am destined and determined to get this BFP!

My goals this month is to chart, use preseed or conceive plus, check my cervical position, do opks and take all my meds!:wacko: Ive never done almost any of these so I guess its no better time than the present to try:winkwink:. Anyone use preseed or conceive plus before??:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

MrsKCbrown- what´s your dosage of Metformin? So nice that you and hubby are great now. I think sometimes I forget that it isn´t easy for the hubby either


----------



## cheerios

Ok, wanna share with you this song, "When I cry"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnKD8ktFnBc

"When I Cry" 
by Gaither Vocal Band
Written by Marshall Hall


Making a list of all of the good things You've done for me
Lord, I've never been one to complain
But right now I'm lost and I can't find my way
My world's come apart and it's breaking my heart
But it helps to know Your heart is breaking too

When I cry, You cry
When I hurt, You hurt
When I've lost someone
It takes a piece of You, too
And when I fall on my face
You fill me with grace
'Cause nothing breaks Your heart
Or tears You apart
Like when I cry

Alone in the dark, face in my hands, crying out to You
Lord, there's never been a time in my life
There's so much at stake, there's so much to lose
But I trust it to You
You'll bring me through
And it helps me to know that I'm not alone

When I cry, You cry
When I hurt, You hurt
When I've lost someone
It takes a piece of You, too
And when I fall on my face
You fill me with grace
'Cause nothing breaks Your heart
Or tears You apart
Like when I cry

You're the one who calmed the raging sea
You're the one who made the blind to see
You looked through all of heaven and eternity
And through it all you saw me...

When I cry, You cry
When I hurt, You hurt
And when I've lost someone it takes a piece of You, too
When I fall on my face, You fill me with grace
Nothing breaks your heart, or tears you apart
Like when I cry


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> MrsKCbrown- what´s your dosage of Metformin? So nice that you and hubby are great now. I think sometimes I forget that it isn´t easy for the hubby either


I am on 750mgs extended release. I take 2 at night and 1 in the morning. They suck!


----------



## Aaisrie

mrskcbrown said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> I don't understand why God allows my desire for a baby to get stronger and stronger, to the point where it feels like it's gonna kill me. I've asked him time and time again to take the desire away unless he's going to give it to me and he doesn't. It feels like torture. I don't understand?!
> 
> Hey Aaisirie:flower:
> 
> Yesterday when he came home from school he was very apologetic and told me that he is on board 100%. He just doesnt understand how people with our same situation are getting BFP. He thinks that they are doing something different. I told him, on these shows like baby story, birth day, deliver me, and etc, they dont show the storms that people go through. We only get to see the rosy side of their situation. Yeah they may mention it but they dont discuss how many cycles it took them to get that BFP!
> 
> So we hugged and made up. Just what I wanted and he was better. I know he gets frustrated about it and he says he hates to see me take all these meds which he feels is for nothing if we are not getting BFP. Well this month we are going to be more proactive in trying. I _might_chart. DO you start to chart the day after your period ends or what?:shrug: Im clueless.:winkwink:
> 
> He will give you a baby Aasirie, just like your DD. I believe that. We all know how hard it is, but he will, he will. I have to tell myself that as well, because I get discouraged too! Praying for you hun!
> 
> @willbeamom1day: You are so right about waiting on God. This is a test and not a cruel joke from God. The pastor cleared that up for me. I believe if he gives you the desire then He is well able to fulfill it.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your chart starts from the day your AF starts, although starting it after AF is still going to be useful it just won't give you the full picture of the cycle. CD1 is AF start date, from then until O gives you temps of which the average gives you a coverline. It also gives FF a fuller picture of your cycle. I find it helps because I can SEE I've ovulated. It's the ONLY way that tells you you HAVE O'd, monitors and OPKs only indicate, that's all. A thermal shift is the only accurate way to tell for sure. I use OPKs to give me advance warning on my O because charting only tells you when or after it happens.

I'm so glad you and your hubby are good again, I'm glad you were able to openly talk and express yourselves and that you are now able to be closer to each other. I totally know what you mean about those shows - I swear everyone I walked past in town today had a baby or was pregnant. They were EVERYWHERE... It's like having your face rubbed in it, especially when you see the shows where people have 6, 8, or 10 kids and you're thinking IT'S NOT FAIR!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Saturday!!!! Hope everyone is having a blessed day.

mrskc I too beleive if God gives you the desires he has every plan to fulfil that desire we just have to be patient and wait on His time for His.

Dahlia I was brought to that same reality with the husband family thing and i too believe God woke me up real quick about that. I have been with my husband for almost 10 years (married 7 in April) and I can not see myself without him and I know that with or without kids its us cause kids grow and go.

cheerios thanks for sharing the verse. My husband always tells me that I have to be content where I am now before I will ever be blessed with what is to come - thats hard when you want something so bad but I am working on it. Thank you for sharing the song.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am in a much better mood. I have not started the provera and probably wont until friday. So Ill have to wait about 5-10 days to have a cycle with that. Its looking like it will be an April BFP! We will do OPKs, chart, preseed,and cm checking this time. Is there anything that Im missing????

If no BFP, which God knows I really really want, then on to IUI in May and I pray in advance for success with that.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am in a much better mood. I have not started the provera and probably wont until friday. So Ill have to wait about 5-10 days to have a cycle with that. Its looking like it will be an April BFP! We will do OPKs, chart, preseed,and cm checking this time. Is there anything that Im missing????
> 
> (((HUGS)))

Praying for you Mrs KC ... don't forget to have fun too and enjoy it :happydance: it's so easy to lose that side of it all when you're TTC - I know that only too well :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown, i had a dream last night and you were in it! (well on BnB that is!) I dreamed that i was on BnB in the FAITH thread and you said you got a :bfp: ! I really believe that the Lord speaks to us in many ways, usually, i feel as though He speaks to me through dreams. I am without a doubt in true belief that you will be getting your BFP soon, and that dream just confirmed it! I think the Lord wanted me to tell you that, to lift your hopes and spirits and to be assured that the Lord is working for your good :friends:

P.S. its funny how even friends online, whom we've never actually met in real life, make it to our dreams.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown, i had a dream last night and you were in it! (well on BnB that is!) I dreamed that i was on BnB in the FAITH thread and you said you got a :bfp: ! I really believe that the Lord speaks to us in many ways, usually, i feel as though He speaks to me through dreams. I am without a doubt in true belief that you will be getting your BFP soon, and that dream just confirmed it! I think the Lord wanted me to tell you that, to lift your hopes and spirits and to be assured that the Lord is working for your good :friends:
> 
> P.S. its funny how even friends online, whom we've never actually met in real life, make it to our dreams.

WOW! Thanks so much for sharing this with me. I have more FAith now in getting my BFP. I have been praying and still no AF but going to start provera on friday. I am going to be more proactive this cycle in getting this BFP. Thank you Lord.!:happydance::happydance:

I will get my BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Your sure will! :happydance:

P.S. that dream seemed so real, i popped into this thread earlier thinking i needed to congratulate you :dohh: LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrsk....it will definitely be an April BFP, BY GOD'S GRACE!!!! AMEN!!!! 

I'm also praying for an April BFP. I started clomid last week, and have been on HMG (HuMoG) shots. I have a US on Wednesday, after which I guess we can start trying. I really pray God blesses our efforts with success. I really don't want have to go through this again. I am really really trying to trust and stay faithful....but it is really hard sometimes.

Yesterday, some relatives came by the house and were talking about how someone just had her 3rd baby....a beautiful baby boy. Nothing was said directly to me, but I felt so inadequate and sad. My hubby didn't understand why it got me so down....but it did. Dear Lord, I need you right now.

Meanwhile, does clomid contribute to mood swings? This weekend, I was a total basket case!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi Buttercup declare in His name that April bfp :hugs:
I know what you mean about hearing of others being pg it's like we as women are made to do that and when we can't it makes us feel bad or less of a woman - men just handle things diffrent wow if we only had the patience of some men when it comes to these things. Many blessings for your bfp

AS 4 ME hubby told me lastnight he wants me to use opk's this cycle even though I said no opk's or temping he said he just doesn't want to miss the right moment so today I begin testing

wanted to share this with you all............

_If you need anything this week - *Call upon His name *1 Chronicles 16:8_


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

I haven't been on here in a while, so busy at work while also studying (which I have neglected a bit too long).
I am so glad to see everyone is feeling more positive and a big AMEN to an April :bfp:

Yesterday at church I received a message which I've found very helpful

It is about the promise God made to Abraham and Sara (Issac) and how they chose to intervene by having Ishmael through Hagar. I felt this teaching was particularly apt because I had taken a hpt that morning which was :bfn: and was discussing with DH what we should do next cycle (I wanted us to go see a specialist), but the teaching reminded me that GOD has made us all a promise and will deliver in HIS time. It is not for us to circumvent GODs plans for us but to have faith and continue to wait on the LORD.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Mrsk....it will definitely be an April BFP, BY GOD'S GRACE!!!! AMEN!!!!
> 
> I'm also praying for an April BFP. I started clomid last week, and have been on HMG (HuMoG) shots. I have a US on Wednesday, after which I guess we can start trying. I really pray God blesses our efforts with success. I really don't want have to go through this again. I am really really trying to trust and stay faithful....but it is really hard sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, some relatives came by the house and were talking about how someone just had her 3rd baby....a beautiful baby boy. Nothing was said directly to me, but I felt so inadequate and sad. My hubby didn't understand why it got me so down....but it did. Dear Lord, I need you right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, does clomid contribute to mood swings? This weekend, I was a total basket case!!

:hugs:Thanks so much! I believe it.

Not sure if clomid contributes to mood swings or not, but I have taken it on and off for the last 2 yrs. I think this month I am going to take Femara because I hear it has a better success rate and I dont have to worry about it thickening my CM. I totally understand why you got upset. Prayers coming your way!:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Isi Buttercup said:


> Mrsk....it will definitely be an April BFP, BY GOD'S GRACE!!!! AMEN!!!!
> 
> I'm also praying for an April BFP. I started clomid last week, and have been on HMG (HuMoG) shots. I have a US on Wednesday, after which I guess we can start trying. I really pray God blesses our efforts with success. I really don't want have to go through this again. I am really really trying to trust and stay faithful....but it is really hard sometimes.
> 
> Yesterday, some relatives came by the house and were talking about how someone just had her 3rd baby....a beautiful baby boy. Nothing was said directly to me, but I felt so inadequate and sad. My hubby didn't understand why it got me so down....but it did. Dear Lord, I need you right now.
> 
> Meanwhile, does clomid contribute to mood swings? This weekend, I was a total basket case!!

Not taken it myself hun but have heard stories of it making people very down and depressed - I guess everyone reacts differently - good luck with it xx


----------



## aussiettc

hi,
when i was on clomid 7 years ago it made me every emotional.
i remember sitting in a change room crying(i couldn't help it) because the skirt i wanted didn't come in my size in the colour i wanted.:sad2: the poor guy sales assistant helping mee was so worried, and the looks people were giving him poor guy
looking back it was fo funny but not at the time.
i think it depends on the person you are. I'm an emotional person normally so adding the clomid made it worse


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies! I've felt better since yesterday, so hopefully the mood swings have gone . Getting my last HMG shot today, and my ultrasound tomorrow....so fingers crossed 

On a lighter note....my colleague who wasn't ready for a kid (she and her husband got married in April last year, and wanted to wait about 2 years) got pregnant, even with an IUD fitted! She's about 4 months pregnant, and when she was telling me the story, at first I was depressed....here I am wanting it with all my heart and this girl gets it when TRYING NOT TO.....but then, I just cracked up! Our GOD sure does have a sense of humour!!!!!!!!! And then she told me of another person whose baby came out holding her IUD in his hand!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for GOD showing us who'se BOSS!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks ladies! I've felt better since yesterday, so hopefully the mood swings have gone . Getting my last HMG shot today, and my ultrasound tomorrow....so fingers crossed
> 
> On a lighter note....my colleague who wasn't ready for a kid (she and her husband got married in April last year, and wanted to wait about 2 years) got pregnant, even with an IUD fitted! She's about 4 months pregnant, and when she was telling me the story, at first I was depressed....here I am wanting it with all my heart and this girl gets it when TRYING NOT TO.....but then, I just cracked up! Our GOD sure does have a sense of humour!!!!!!!!! And then she told me of another person whose baby came out holding her IUD in his hand!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for GOD showing us who'se BOSS!!!

Just goes to show how His ways are not like our ways

glad your doing better :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks ladies! I've felt better since yesterday, so hopefully the mood swings have gone . Getting my last HMG shot today, and my ultrasound tomorrow....so fingers crossed
> 
> On a lighter note....my colleague who wasn't ready for a kid (she and her husband got married in April last year, and wanted to wait about 2 years) got pregnant, even with an IUD fitted! She's about 4 months pregnant, and when she was telling me the story, at first I was depressed....here I am wanting it with all my heart and this girl gets it when TRYING NOT TO.....but then, I just cracked up! Our GOD sure does have a sense of humour!!!!!!!!! And then she told me of another person whose baby came out holding her IUD in his hand!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How's that for GOD showing us who'se BOSS!!!

:haha: That made me chuckle.

Glad you are doing better today and able to laugh at the situation


----------



## mrskcbrown

That is real cute isi_buttercup!:haha:

Yes our ways are not his ways, willbamom1day!:happydance:

My cycle is so boring right now. Im just taking my metformin and going to start provera on friday. I feel like Im at a standstill until I see my AF. I felt so bad reading another TTC board that I am in because we were waiting for our valentines BFP and we both didnt get it but now she has already gotten her March BFP!:nope: Im happy for her, but here it is my cycles hasnt even come since valentines day and everyone is going on and getting their BFPs!:cry: Im waiting on April??!!! Wow where does the time go? Seems like every time, Im either hoping for a spring baby, summer baby, fall baby and here I go *again* waiting for a winter baby. Geez I wish it would just happen already. LOL I wish my DR would have done a blood test but they didnt even offer it. I would like to see that negative just to calm my mind.:shrug:

Thats my rant for the day! I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

MrsKC I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, but when you have any doubts, fears or negativity about TTC just confess out loud I want children.. I have a right to have children, Gods says I should be fruitful and multiply because HE has said it i know i can. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> MrsKC I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, but when you have any doubts, fears or negativity about TTC just confess out loud I want children.. I have a right to have children, Gods says I should be fruitful and multiply because HE has said it i know i can. :hugs:

Thank you and I will declare and decree this wheneve it comes up!:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc I know how you feel! Obviously I didn't have to wait for AF as long as you, but every cycle I wait weeks and weeks to ovulate while knowing it might not even happen. It's hard to even describe myself as TTC because it feels like I'm doing anything! 

:coffee:

I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

lots of :hugs: and prayers for you mrskcbrown


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc I know how you feel! Obviously I didn't have to wait for AF as long as you, but every cycle I wait weeks and weeks to ovulate while knowing it might not even happen. It's hard to even describe myself as TTC because it feels like I'm doing anything!
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Yes I feel just like you have said:shrug:. Well prayerfully our time is coming soon.:hugs:

Thanks willbeamom1day!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

So many new faces!! I am glad to see that everyone is doing okay. It looks like it has been a pretty trying and emotional past month. . .wow. . .I haven't been on here in almost a month. I needed a break. . . bad. My DH had a SA done and his count and motility are both pretty low. Needless to say, I was devastated. He is retesting again this week, so hopefully things will look better after that. All of my tests have come back perfectly normal :) I am very thankful for that!! 

We haven't had a BFP in here in a while! I am looking forward to celebrating with you girls our BFP's soon!! 

Sorry I have been absent for so long, but I have kept you all in my prayers. Gotta head to work for now. . . but I will be back. Hugs!! :)


----------



## beanni #1

The :witch: just got me. Maybe 8 will be our lucky number :thumbup:

Welcome back Rdy2BaMom, sorry to hear about your DH SA, remember it only requires 1 swimmer and the power of prayer is enough to part seas imagine what it can do for your DH's swimmers.

I have a lot going on at the moment and need to focus so will probably not be on here for a while, however can you all please pray for me as I have a job interview on Thursday, and by all accounts its going to be a toughie

GL to you all, and I hope we have a few more :bfp: upon my return


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, good to see you! I was wondering how you were doing. Sorry to hear about DH's SA results, did the doctor have any suggestions? Hopefully the re-test will come back better. I'm glad that your tests came back normal--at least you only have to deal with problems with one of you. I know I was so relieved when my husband's SA came back normal because it meant I was the only problem. ;)


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Beanni, I know how you feel right now! You will get your BFP!! Prayers coming your way for job interview on thursday!:hugs:

:hugs:rdy2bmom: how are you? My dh is in a similar situation and has another SA this week as well. Maybe things will look up for the both of us. Yes, no BFPs in a LONG time on this board but God is preparing us!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

praying for your job interview beanni! let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everybody. well, cycle day 2 for me and my first ever appointment with an RE. it went really well for a 1st day, anyway...she was sooooo nice and so was my nurse. that's a good start. 

they did an US and she said everything looks great so far - ovaries/uterus show no signs of PCOS...going to get all my bloodwork done tomorrow and an hsg on Friday. dh will get his sa done later in the week hopefully - and by next week we will know if there are any problems. well, that all happened fast.

it was weird being in there b/c I (like all of us) never in a million years thought I would have a prob conceiving. here I am remembering a year ago thinking I'd have a 3 month old by this time...ha. so that part was sad - and I was on the verge of tears the whole meeting. I coudn't believe we were talking about IVF, and IUI, Clomid, Injectibles, and all of these other options. wow.

so, I'm on cycle two with the watch. if all tests come back normal, we will continue on for 6 months to a year naturally until we decide to try injectibles or IVF. I pray they all come back normal! Clomid really isn't an option for me since I am already ovulating.

the RE did say I could stop temping now, b/c I've established that I am ovulating...I think I may stop. originally I was doing it as a method of FAM. BUT, since we apparently aren't very fertile...I don't know that I need it.

to be honest, I am a little afraid of what the tests will reveal b/c we have been having unprotected sex for 3.5 years now...withdrawal method...and I just see the looks on doctors faces when you tell them that...like, that's not a method, and if all the pistons were firing correctly, you would probably be preg by now.

anyway, that's my very long update.

hope you are all well!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy hump day!!!

I was going through some papers and came across this .............

_If you don't beleive you can't receive or conceive_

_My way is not God's way but if I *Seek the Lord and his strength *Pslams105:4 *Thou wilt show me the path of life* Pslams 16:11 as *The Lord will hear when I call unto him* Psalms 4:3_


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Mrskc - was just researching sperm motility a bit, in case that may be our prob too...anyway - have you heard of or tried these herbs mentioned in this article?


Are There Herbs That Can Increase Sperm Motility?
While we often think of infertility problems in the way that they affect women, the fact of the matter is that men are just as likely as women to experience some difficulty or another with conception. While there are many more types of problems that can affect female fertility, male infertility is generally due to one problem with the man&#8217;s sperm or another. While the most common problem with a man&#8217;s sperm has to do with the number of sperm that his semen contains, known as sperm count, a great deal of male factor infertility is due to a problem with the way that a man&#8217;s sperm moves, or the sperm motility. Unfortunately, there are relatively few medical options that can increase sperm motility. Because of this, many men have looked with hope to a variety of herbs that can increase sperm motility. While these herbs haven&#8217;t been proven clinically to help with increasing sperm motility, some men have experienced success with them.

The first herb that may be able to help increase sperm motility is Panax Ginseng. This herb is thought to increase sperm motility, and to enhance sperm count as well. Lepidium Meyenii, or Maca, is a traditional Peruvian herb that is used for a variety of purposes. Maca is thought to increase semen volume, sperm count, and sperm motility. Polygonum Cuspidatum, or Resveratrol, is an antioxidant that is thought to help the concentration of sperm, as well as increase sperm motility. Pine Bark is another herbal antioxidant that may especially help being able to icncrease sperm motility.

There are other supplements that may be helpful as well. Although they are not herbs, they are worth mentioning. L-Arginine is a natural amino acid that can not only help increase sperm motility by making sluggish sperm more lively, it is also thought to help reduce stress. The mineral Zinc is also important and can increase sperm motility, but it may be possible that too much Zinc could actually have the opposite effect, and increase sperm count but actually reduce sperm motility.


----------



## jay_elizabeth

Hi ladies, I thought I would come in here and say hello!

I am just started in my TTC journey and I am praying hard for a baby to come quick, alhough I know it will more likely take a few months before it happens!

I work full time in a Church and obviously the fact I am TTC is not public knowledge, only my close friends know (not even my boss knows actually) but there is a general perception that if you work for a church you must pray for stuff and be given it straight away which bugs me in general (if I'm honest) and so I am hoping that your girls can join me in praying for a bean!

Thanks girls

Jay


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome jay_elizabeth! If only it were that easy! Sometimes God's answer is to just *wait* and it doesn't happen right away. Hopefully you won't have to wait long though!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> Hi Mrskc - was just researching sperm motility a bit, in case that may be our prob too...anyway - have you heard of or tried these herbs mentioned in this article?
> 
> 
> Are There Herbs That Can Increase Sperm Motility?
> While we often think of infertility problems in the way that they affect women, the fact of the matter is that men are just as likely as women to experience some difficulty or another with conception. While there are many more types of problems that can affect female fertility, male infertility is generally due to one problem with the mans sperm or another. While the most common problem with a mans sperm has to do with the number of sperm that his semen contains, known as sperm count, a great deal of male factor infertility is due to a problem with the way that a mans sperm moves, or the sperm motility. Unfortunately, there are relatively few medical options that can increase sperm motility. Because of this, many men have looked with hope to a variety of herbs that can increase sperm motility. While these herbs havent been proven clinically to help with increasing sperm motility, some men have experienced success with them.
> 
> The first herb that may be able to help increase sperm motility is Panax Ginseng. This herb is thought to increase sperm motility, and to enhance sperm count as well. Lepidium Meyenii, or Maca, is a traditional Peruvian herb that is used for a variety of purposes. Maca is thought to increase semen volume, sperm count, and sperm motility. Polygonum Cuspidatum, or Resveratrol, is an antioxidant that is thought to help the concentration of sperm, as well as increase sperm motility. Pine Bark is another herbal antioxidant that may especially help being able to icncrease sperm motility.
> 
> There are other supplements that may be helpful as well. Although they are not herbs, they are worth mentioning. L-Arginine is a natural amino acid that can not only help increase sperm motility by making sluggish sperm more lively, it is also thought to help reduce stress. The mineral Zinc is also important and can increase sperm motility, but it may be possible that too much Zinc could actually have the opposite effect, and increase sperm count but actually reduce sperm motility.

Thanks for this great info! Although my DH has morphology issues. Everything else seems to be OK. We go for another semen analysis on Monday the 15th, so hopefully this will be a good one. Im praying all is well with you and DH's tests as well.:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Jay_elizabeth! God will bless us when He is ready, although we want it so quickly. I wish I could live by this. Prayers are coming your way!

@everyone: I just found out that a TTC friend of mine on FB has gotten her BFP. I am so extremely jealous. I need prayer because God doesnt want us to be jealous or covet what others have, but I want it so badly. I also need prayer because I wanted to just say, "who cares" when I found out. Sometimes I just want to scream it, "WHO FRIGGIN CARES"!!!! My eyes are watering because Im so angry. I need prayer for this emotion today as well!!! I need much prayer, because Im envious and starting to feel hate!!!

Sorry I had to vent!


----------



## willbamom1day

jay Glad you found us. I agree with what someday wrote - sometimes we do have to wait. I will be praying for you. May you soon be blessed.

mrskc :hugs: I was once told the quickest way to get your prayer answered for what you want is to be happy and pray for someone who already has it. Praying for you :hugs:

as for me I am sleepy so gonna go take a :sleep: but wanted to share this with you.....

_when we believe, truly believe, that is when it will happen_


----------



## somedaymama

I know the feeling all too well mrskc. Praying for you!


----------



## MrsTippett

Hi there! My hubby and I were married July 18th, 2009. I was on the pill for the first few months until Dec 5th. We are neither preventing nor trying now. If God gives us one, then praise the Lord! However, we did happen to have sex the day before ovulation :winkwink:. We are testing on the 18th of March and hoping for a :bfp:. Does anyone else have a similar cycle? (last period: Feb 15, ovulation: Mar 4th, next period due: Mar 18th).

:book: I read a REALLY good book if anyone's interested (and coming from a Christian perspective) called, "A Full Quiver: Family Planning and the Lordship of Christ." Tackles a LOT of questions about anyone concerned about everything from money (will we have enough?), how big should our family be, and all kinds of stuff. So in a nutshell, it says that God is ultimately in control of conception so we should trust Him. It has really opened our eyes to just how much every single little detail is held and controlled in the Father's hands. [-o&lt;

And remember,
Psalm 139:14 (English Standard Version)
"I praise you, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made. Wonderful are your works; my soul knows it very well"
Even though it is Daniel is saying that, then just think about how your own baby-to-be will be fearfully and wonderfully made! :thumbup:


----------



## aussiettc

msrkc - i pray that you find the strenght to get through this tough time at the moment and come out the otherside more positive than ever.:thumbup:

i have just found out that my fertility problems might have something to do with my mum being at Maralinga (a place in AU where they did neuclear testing) when she was a baby. They belive that the fall out may have caused some genetic abnormalities in her offsprin (being me). It might also be the reason why my skin peals every now and again for no reason.

Kind of a little bit peeved but at the same time relaxed cause i may have some answers. 
So i'm in the tww and DH has jsut gone away for 2 weeks which means i have to wait untill he gets back to test, i promised him i'ld wait to. :dohh:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi MrsTippett glad you found our group. The ladies here are great! Thanks for sharing about the book - yes everything is in our heavenly fathers hands. May you soon be blessed!

aussiettc :hugs: glad you have found some answers. You poor thing, you are gonna go slap crazy in the tww wanting to test - may you be blessed with a bfp when your hubby gets back

_Something is happening. Right now, God is working behind the scenes in your life. He is arranging the right people, the right breaks, and the right opportunities._

May you all have a blessed day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

:flower:Hi Mrs.Tippett!

So glad to have you here. This is a wonderful place to be. I surely hope you get your :bfp:. That would be awesome and I pray that you wont have to wait as long.

Today is a good day. The sun is shining and Im happy.:happydance: (LOL, for right now:haha:)

I will start my provera tonite to get this cycle on the road. Think its 2 pills for 5 days or 10 pills for 10 days:dohh:, cant remember but Im sure the pharmacy will.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!!

Beani, hope your job interview went great!

Welcome, MrsTippet! I'm a relative newbie as well, and I absolutely love this group!!! Its full of really inspiring women!!

Mrsk....how's it going? Any sign of :af: yet?

Thanks for all the inspiring messages, willbamom1day!!!!!! :hugs:

My HMG shots were extended for a further 2 days after my ultrasound yesterday. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, after which my doc says he'll give me a trigger shot (HCG, I think), if the follicles are ripe enough (hmmm....I hope that's the right lingo....lol)! So :wedding: is expected over the weekend. Please pray for me, ladies! I am so hopeful this cycle for that. And I haven't even begun the 2ww yet.....YEEEEEESH!! :sad2: It absolutely feels like forever, really!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies!!
> 
> Beani, hope your job interview went great!
> 
> Welcome, MrsTippet! I'm a relative newbie as well, and I absolutely love this group!!! Its full of really inspiring women!!
> 
> Mrsk....how's it going? Any sign of :af: yet?
> 
> Thanks for all the inspiring messages, willbamom1day!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> My HMG shots were extended for a further 2 days after my ultrasound yesterday. I have another ultrasound tomorrow, after which my doc says he'll give me a trigger shot (HCG, I think), if the follicles are ripe enough (hmmm....I hope that's the right lingo....lol)! So :wedding: is expected over the weekend. Please pray for me, ladies! I am so hopeful this cycle for that. And I haven't even begun the 2ww yet.....YEEEEEESH!! :sad2: It absolutely feels like forever, really!

No AF yet!:shrug: Think Ill take one last test tonite before starting provera, to rule out BFP. Ive been so nauseous and dizzy lately, but I chalk it up to my metformin.

Glad to see you here!:happydance:


----------



## jay_elizabeth

I love that we all have a place here we can talk about being people of faith who are TTC, that book sounds really interesting, I might have to give it a look!!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown I am so happy to hear you are doing better today. I would def try a test just in case as you never no it could be a bfp. 

Isi Buttercup many prayers for you

_"A man's mind plans his way, but the Lord directs his steps and makes them sure"_(Proverbs 16:9, AMP)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello again ladies. 

Well, my DH took his specimen to the same place he went to 4 weeks ago this morning. . .and they had moved!!!! :growlmad: So. . .this was a complete waste. He didn't have time to get it to the new location b/c they took to long to get to him. We were both very frustrated. Good thing is, I am coming into my most fertile days so hopefully this will be our month and he won't have to re-test! :thumbup: That would be such a blessing!! Sorry to keep it short, but gotta head to work. Hope you all have a very blessed day! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

somedaymama said:


> Welcome jay_elizabeth! If only it were that easy! Sometimes God's answer is to just *wait* and it doesn't happen right away. Hopefully you won't have to wait long though!

Talking about waiting ... our follow up appt with FS finally came through today after I chased it (even though it took me 2 weeks to get anyone there to answer the phone!) Our initial appt was 13th Jan and our '2 month' follow up appt to go through all our results is ..... 9th JUNE!! :growlmad:

Plus I went to the GP today and bumped into our neighbour with her 3 month old baby, who I have managed to avoid seeing up til now :nope:

Today just gets worse ..... :cry:


----------



## somedaymama

How annoying, Rdy2! It has to stay so warm, they really should have let him know! I'm praying that this is your month, and you won't have to go through any more of this. :hugs:

Welcome to all of the new ladies that I haven't said hi to yet! :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Welcome jay_elizabeth! If only it were that easy! Sometimes God's answer is to just *wait* and it doesn't happen right away. Hopefully you won't have to wait long though!
> 
> Talking about waiting ... our follow up appt with FS finally came through today after I chased it (even though it took me 2 weeks to get anyone there to answer the phone!) Our initial appt was 13th Jan and our '2 month' follow up appt to go through all our results is ..... 9th JUNE!! :growlmad:
> 
> Plus I went to the GP today and bumped into our neighbour with her 3 month old baby, who I have managed to avoid seeing up til now :nope:
> 
> Today just gets worse ..... :cry:Click to expand...

Im so sorry to hear this. My FS has a long wait as well. I have been for all initial appointments and etc, but I was trying to set up an appt for IUI and its not until May 4. I think more people have problems conceiving then we think!! I know in my area there is only one fertility clinic so all of the midsouth probably goes to this one area. I am praying for patience and I am praying that things get easier for you!:hugs: I know these are only mere words and you are hurting but I know God can do anything so pray. I would also call back periodically and see if they have any cancellations.:hugs:

@rdy2bamom: Im praying that you get BFP before you all even have to go back. Good luck and blessings are coming your way!


----------



## Dahlia

This just in:
we are big "naturals" in our house. My dh has has been doing research on some stuff and the reason sooooooo many people (men) seem to have semen issues. well, he's come upon quite a bit of info in just a few weeks of researching. 

Chemicals in our foods convert to estrogen in our bodies (the pesticides/antibiotics/etc) b/c our bodies aren't sure what to do with them...don't ask me how this all works BUT the excess estrogen in our bodies is what is causing the cancer outbreaks and SPERM ISSUES in men. Also, men should never be eating soy (estrogen). We should be eating grass-fed natural beef from local butchers if possible. No antibiotics/hormones in our chicken. NO PLASTICS...throw out your plastic containers, buy glass. no plastic water bottles. obviously, no teflon ever, anyway. natural/cage-free eggs. and most importantly, NO coffee in styrofoam cups. the cups produce a chemical known as Styrene...which also mimics estrogen in our bodies. 

take our info w/ a grain of salt, b/c it is just prelim research but as for us...I know we get coffee out at least 3x a week at Dunkin - those big old styrofoam cups. good Lordy. and Rice Milk is just as amazing as soy milk - a great substitute.


----------



## MrsTippett

Dahlia: Wow, I didn't realize how much impact everything had on that stuff! I used to get coffee at 7-Eleven quite a few times a week (living RIGHT next door to one). Ever since preparing for having a baby (and cutting caffeine intake down), I've started making coffee at home for myself only once or twice a week and put it in my own metal thermos mug. And sadly, I don't think we'll skip using teflon since that's literally all we have (and so easy to clean). Thanks so much for the info!

Everyone else: Thank you all for you warm welcomes! Praying for all of you that everything goes smoothly. =)


----------



## somedaymama

good advice on the meat, egg, and dairy Dahlia! If you're going to eat, you really need to know what is going in it. That stuff can be loaded with antibiotics and all kids of chemicals. Local organic is best!

Kleen Kanteen is my favorite water bottle. It is stainless steel, no inner liner, so absolutely no unnecessary chemicals! It's about as clean as you can get.

We got rid of most of our teflon pans when we got birds--the stuff can get in the air and no matter how much you clean, it's still there. It can kill little birds if they even breathe it in. :(


----------



## im_mi

oh my goodness, i had no idea how bad teflon was for you! my next mission is definitely to get rid of ALL teflon in our house!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning!!! Happy Friday :happydance:

Rdy2BaMom wow some kind of cat and mouse chase they had you on - they should have told yall they moved. Prayin that bfp comes and you won't have to mess with them again.

Deb111:hugs:

Dahlia thanks girlfriend for the info. I plan on sharing it with hubby and see what things we need to work on/change.

_don't doubt me in times of trouble...*be patient in tribulation *(Romans 12:12)_

Hope everyone has a blessed weekend.


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for the verse reminder willbamom1day! You have a good day too! :D


----------



## Dahlia

yeah, thx for the verses willba! - i always love them.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey girls! :wave: Just wanted to tell ya'll to have a great weekend! 

WOW! Im_mi, i can't believe you are nearly 10 weeks! That rocks! God is awesome!


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, I can't believe you are at 16 weeks already! WOW. Only a few weeks until you find out boy/girl, right? Do you have a date yet?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you ladies for the BFP wishes prior to my hubby's next test. It was very frustrating. When I called the nurse to let her know what had happened.. . she said she had no idea that they had moved. Funny thing is, they moved into the same building as my Dr. ??? How did she not know?? Oh well, all is good now :thumbup:

DahliaThanks for the info! :flower: My hubby has started drinking 2-3 cups of coffee a day to help with motility, has started taking fish oil and zinc, and has changed his diet. He lost 10 lbs in 2 weeks!! Wish I could do that :shrug:.

Another part of everyday life that has a MAJOR effect on our men is cell phones. We spoke with a urologist, and he told us that they have proven that men who keep their cell phone in their front pocket have lower sperm count and motility by almost half! That's a big deal! Just a little fyi :winkwink:

Willb-thanks for the verses!! :hugs: They are always so encouraging. 

Well ladies, I hope you all have a very blessed weekend!! My birthday is Monday, so I am going to be doing lots of birthday stuff this weekend. .. YAY!!! Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

I'm glad your hubby has been willing to make some changes to improve your chances. It sounds like he is doing all the right stuff. :thumbup: Wow, I knew cell phones could have some negative effects but I didn't know about their effect on sperm count! I'd better pass that on to my DH.

In case I don't "talk" to you before then, have a very happy birthday!! :cake: I hope you have a fun weekend!


----------



## MrsTippett

Yes, definately! Happy (early) Birthday!!!! And umm, HOW exactly did she not know? lol, whatever. =)


----------



## Dahlia

HAPPY BDAY, RDY!!!

thx for the great info too...I had heard that about cell phones recently but a good reminder. I almost forgot...girls, get rid of your vinyl! vinyl purses, belts, etc...all are made with toxic lead...they are linking purses/belts to infertility in women (since I guess the toxins are seeping through our bodies. 

don't let all this stuff scare you. just always remember that God's way is best - naturally made, fed, etc. the government (at least the USA) in the form of the FDA wants to keep us sick, therefore propelling the pharmaceutical industry...don't be fooled - they already know (and knew when it was made) that teflon is carcinogenic...that styrofoam emits styrene...that excess estrogen causes cancers. blah, blah...I could go on for days. you know that silly book on infomercials on tv "The Natural Cures They Don't Want You to Know About"...it is a GREAT resource if you are interested in living more naturally.

Rdy - sounds great about your dh. I can't wait to hear the next results...did your doctor suggest those things or did you research them by yourself?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Hope all is well, and happy birthday RDY!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you ladies so much for the birthday wishes.:hugs: So far so good. . . mostly. We had dinner at my in-laws tonight and it was hard. My sis in law was there with her dh and their 5 week old baby boy. For whatever reason, it ruined my night. I was almost in tears more than once. It just sucked. The night was suppose to be about me and my birthday, but instead, it was about her and the baby. I know, that's pretty selfish. . . but it just sucked. :cry: 

Dahlia- my dh did some research about the vitamins, but our friend urologist suggested the coffee and no more cell phone in the pocket. :thumbup:

MrsT- I'm not sure how she didn't know. . . still trying to figure that one out! lol :dohh:

Have a blessed Sunday and don't forget to turn your clocks forward!!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thank you ladies so much for the birthday wishes.:hugs: So far so good. . . mostly. We had dinner at my in-laws tonight and it was hard. My sis in law was there with her dh and their 5 week old baby boy. For whatever reason, it ruined my night. I was almost in tears more than once. It just sucked. The night was suppose to be about me and my birthday, but instead, it was about her and the baby. I know, that's pretty selfish. . . but it just sucked. :cry:
> 
> Dahlia- my dh did some research about the vitamins, but our friend urologist suggested the coffee and no more cell phone in the pocket. :thumbup:
> 
> MrsT- I'm not sure how she didn't know. . . still trying to figure that one out! lol :dohh:
> 
> Have a blessed Sunday and don't forget to turn your clocks forward!!! :hugs:


:hugs:RDY! I sympathize with you! I know the feeling all too well!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

It always is all about the babies! They're cute and everything, but it can be depressing! Sorry your night wasn't great. Hopefully by your next birthday you'll have a little baby of your own for everyone to pay attention to...or at least a cute bump. ;) :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc--did you start taking the provera yet? any sign of AF?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy birthday RDY! And so sorry your dinner didn't turn out great. That is an all too familiar feeling for some of us. Hopefully, by the next family gathering, you will also be with child! Amen!

Mrsk, how's it going? Has AF arrived? 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## aussiettc

hope everyone is feeling better. I know its hard to see family with that much longed for baby but you will get though this period a beeter and stronger person.

as for me i'm feeling quite alone at the moment and getting some what frustrated with everyone asking how i'm coping with my 3 kids without DH. Its so annoying cause my DH works very long hours and is usually only around for breakfast in the morning and then maybe an hour before the kids go to bed every day. Although he is home on weekends but i look after the kids the majority of the time and can manage without him. It just disapooints me that people have so little trust in my ability to take care of my children, i am an extremely competent woman, a have 2 degrees and am about to be admited as a solicitor all of which i did why raisiing 3 children. I am more than competent to have my children by myself for 12days.:hissy:

Sorryy to rant but i just needed to get that off my chest so i can get a good night sleep being that its 11:50pm on Sunday night in Australia.
So from me its good night i'm off to bed for some :sleep:


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry, aussie. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry Aussie! Sending hugs your way!

Ladies, my 2ww begins tomorrow (yep, today was the big O). I really want to try to keep my mind on other things, so I'm going to take a 2 week break from the site. So the next time I log on, I will have some news (I hope). All of you remain in my prayers. Please keep me in yours!

Much love!


----------



## Guppy051708

Prayers & :dust: to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

mrskc- How are things?? AF showed up yet??

Aussie. . keep your head up! I am sure they are trying to offer support more than question your ability as a mom. God wouldn't bless you with those kiddos if He didn't know that you could handle it and thats all that matters! :hugs:

Isi- praying for your BFP! I too start my 2ww soon. Blessings on you! 

Well, I am somewhat puzzled this month. I have been using the ovulation test sticks over the past few days and they have shown that my levels have not increased. The reason I am concerned is because the last time I used them, they showed that I ovulated between cd13-16 for 2 months in a row. I am already on cd14 and no increase yet??? I hope and pray that I am ovulating this month..... I know I was a few months ago. Just a little worried and prayers would be much appreciated. :hugs:

Blessings to you all and have a great Sunday!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Lots of hugs, prayers and blessings for everyone.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well, I am somewhat puzzled this month. I have been using the ovulation test sticks over the past few days and they have shown that my levels have not increased. The reason I am concerned is because the last time I used them, they showed that I ovulated between cd13-16 for 2 months in a row. I am already on cd14 and no increase yet??? I hope and pray that I am ovulating this month..... I know I was a few months ago. Just a little worried and prayers would be much appreciated. :hugs:
> 
> Blessings to you all and have a great Sunday!

Happy belated birthday Rdy!

Praying for you and hope your ov tests are +ve soon - maybe you're just having a freaky cycle - I know I had one not long ago :dohh: I hate it when your body plays tricks on you! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know it's kinda rude as I've been MIA recently but I would really appreciate some prayer. Today was the suckiest mothers day ever.... Chris and I split up....

TY


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Aaisrie said:


> I know it's kinda rude as I've been MIA recently but I would really appreciate some prayer. Today was the suckiest mothers day ever.... Chris and I split up....
> 
> TY


Prayers are going up for you hon!! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Aww Aaisrie I'm so sorry. :hugs: Praying for you. big hugs. <3

Rdy2, have you done anything differently with the sticks? I've heard that you can even miss the surge sometimes if it happens after you take the test. Idk a whole lot about them though. Try not to worry--that can just delay ovulation.


----------



## groovygrl

Hi! Okay, this is where you chuckle:haha:

I am giving myself a b&b day. I spent a while trying to get caught up here and I have felt the pain, the joy and the FAITH ciculating.

Oh dear sweet Aaisrie:cry: I am so sorry. Prayers uploading from the south pacific babes.

I am testing in 4-5 days with a few other girls on b&b anyone here doing the same? I'm not too hopeful this time but...God loves this tester!

nighty night ladies:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Yay it's groovygrl! How are you doing? So you are testing around Friday or Saturday?


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: thanks for the lovely welcome back someday! makes me feel... GROOVY:hugs:

I'm testing sat. gotta sit on my hands 'till then:wacko: If I'm still working with a 28 day cycle :shrug: then AF due on Sun. This 2WW has been loooong! Next 2-3 days will keep me busy though. DH is back the day after tomorrow and when I'm left to my own devices I'm a little piglet :haha: so I'll be frantically cleaning the house. 

Hope this finds you happy and healthy!

nighty night:sleep:


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Birthday Rdy2BaMom

:hugs:Aaisrie my prayers are with you

to those getting close to testing - may you soon be blessed with a bfp.

_New week stress - *The Lord shall guide thee continually *(Isaiah 58:11)_

Have a blessed day!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Happy Birthday Rdy2! :dance: :cake:

Aaisrie, still praying for you! :hugs:

groovygrl, I sympathize with the long wait! Hang in there until Saturday, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@isi_buttercup and rdy2bamom: No cycle yet, Im onto my 3rd provera pill tonight. I have to take 10 in a row and I guess Ill get my cycle there after. I know sometimes it has started in the middle of taking those pills and then I can just stop taking them when that happens.

@aaisirie: I am so sorry to hear that. I hope that you all are able to reconcile. Im praying for you all!:hugs:

My DH had his semen analysis again today and so I hope it turns out better than last time. He says that he didnt have much volume and by doing it there at the Drs may be what have affected it. We should have just brought it with us:shrug:. Oh well. Im feeling pretty stressed today about that and financial issues. Please pray for me. We have so many goals that we want to reach financially but with bills we feel like its never going to happen.:cry:


----------



## cheerios

Hello girls! Wow! I just spent 10 mins looking through the thread. There´s so much news going around with you all! 

Sorry I´ve been MIA too. The Metformin has been taking its toil on me. I´m onto 1500mg daily now - for about 1 week and yesterday was the worst. I had migraine the whole day and ended it off with a puking session. Went to the doc. today to get some time off work and he advised me to decrease my dosage. However,I was quite reluctant, because the symptoms would start again once I increase the dosage again. 

It was sooo difficult. I´ve been feeling sooo extremely moody and cry at the smallest thing. Today, my hubby and I had a long time just worshipping God,with the guitar and seeking guidance about the Metformin. We prayed and asked if I should take 0, 1, or 2 pills and both of us got the number "2" independently from each other. So in faith, I continued with my dosage and am trusting that I´m not going to get the horrible nausea anymore..... and it will work the way it should.

So yeah, am just trusting and hanging in there. 

Mrs KC - I still don´t have my AF either.... am just hoping that Metformin would bring it on. May I ask if Provera a BC pill? 

Aaisirie - Oh dear, I´m so sorry to hear about you and hubby..... praying for a reconcilation....

Praying for you all! Let´s keep encouraging each other! We´re all in the same boat....

OH, talking about new babies, I find it so hard to arrange to meet up with close friends and their new babies. But then when we DO meet up, I have such a great time with their babies that I actually feel happier after that! So weird eh????


----------



## Deb111

Aaisrie said:


> I know it's kinda rude as I've been MIA recently but I would really appreciate some prayer. Today was the suckiest mothers day ever.... Chris and I split up....
> 
> TY


Keeping you in my prayers huni xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Cheerios: No provera is a medication that brings your cycle on when it is missing and it is determined that you are not pregnant. Also metformin will make you have a regular monthly cycle if you have been taking it a month or more and regularly not missing any pills. May I ask are your pills large? Mine are and I have to take them with milk or I will gage!:-( Also Im not nauseous much when I take it regularly. I think my body is getting use to it. Praying for you, awesome that you and DH had prayer!


----------



## willbamom1day

My prayers are with you all :hugs:

I wanted to share something with you......

_Make plans for the Word of God to come to pass in your life? The scripture says, "No weapon formed against us is going to prosper." "A thousand may fall at my side, ten thousand at my right hand; but it will not come near my dwelling." 
Today, make plans according to the Word of God. As you make right plans, you'll see right things come to pass in your life. You'll rise up higher and enjoy the blessings God has in store for you!_

No weapon - pcos, no af, one tube, many months trying, af, etc.


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> My prayers are with you all :hugs:
> 
> I wanted to share something with you......
> 
> _Make plans for the Word of God to come to pass in your life? The scripture says, "No weapon formed against us is going to prosper." "A thousand may fall at my side, ten thousand at my right hand; but it will not come near my dwelling."
> Today, make plans according to the Word of God. As you make right plans, you'll see right things come to pass in your life. You'll rise up higher and enjoy the blessings God has in store for you!_
> 
> No weapon - pcos, no af, one tube, many months trying, af, etc.

Thanks! This is awesome. I needed this because Im feeling truly crappy today.:cry::hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

:hugs: and prayers for you mrskcbrown


----------



## groovygrl

yes thank you willbe - that was a perfect teaching for me today too. You're posts are truely inspired and inspiring. I appreciate you:hugs:

Hugs for you too Mrskc:hugs:

and for you too Cheerios, sorry you've been feeling so poorly:hugs:

:hugs:for Aaisrie cus your hurting:cry:

:hugs: for dahlia, deb, someday, ready2be, guppy, im_mi, sayuri, aussie, mamahawk and anyone else I missed. just 'cus.

ready - don't get thinking that your body isn't working properly babe because those silly sticks didn't indicate and LH surge. Someday was right, you miss seeing the surge sometimes. You should really test 2x a day to catch it. True story: I was using these sticks everyday and got confused and tied in knots wondering why I wasn't ovulating 'cus still no surge detected by day 16.:shrug::cry: Anyhoo, I just happened to be doing the day 21 progesterone blood test that cycle and the result was 56 - ya definately ovulated and 6 days later BFP! So obviously ovulated! Moral of the story, it is quite possible that you missed detecting the surge. If you want to continue using this method my advice would be to test 2x a day? Your body's not letting you down sweets, the silly sticks are (when used only 1/day):hugs:

Dh just got home today. JOY! we are celebrating our 2nd anniversary:happydance: He's going to make my favorite: Thai green chicken curry and I'm going to buy the vino. Perfect arrangement really:winkwink:

blessed day everybody xoxo


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everybody!
I just wanted to share our amazing news! I've had my US, HSG, both of our bloodwork, and DH's SA all in one week...well, today we got the results of SA...they said he has some of the best sperm they've ever seen!!! are you kidding me?! wow, praise Jesus!

All of my results look great too. we are just waiting for his bw results - but that will prob all be great.

anyway, I'm soooo happy...I'm hoping that this knowledge will help us relax more and therefore cause a bfp! 

I guess this proves it really just does happen when it is supposed to...because we've timed it so well, so many times...so, my faith is feeling renewed today that we will get our bfp someday.


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia, that is awesome! I'm sure that you are going to get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! Hope everyone has had a great week so far. Mine has been okay. Had a bad migraine today because the weather can't decide if it wants to be warm or cold, but it went away by 6 p.m. tonight, so that was good!! :thumbup:

Groovy- I actually have only tested once a day since I started using them about 6 mos ago. I got my LH surge Sunday :happydance: so we were sure to :sex: Monday night and we will again in the morning. Hoping and praying that this is our month!! My DH has decided to retest ONLY IF I start my next period. I am confessing that won't happen though!! :winkwink: This is our month!! 

Have a great night everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank yougroovy I like to share things that seem to help in hopes that they will help someone else going through something like me or close to it. :flower: Happy Anniversary!!

_Today thank God for His goodness. Magnify your God; don't magnify your problems. Give Him thanks and praise as He leads you to victory (bfp's) in every area of your life! _

Be blessed!


----------



## mrskcbrown

GL RDY2BAMOM!

Im still waiting on my AF, day 5 of provera. Hopefully it comes soon.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsTippett

MrsKCBrown: I hope you get your period soon! :hugs: Praying for you!

As for myself, I'm so anxious! :happydance: I'm testing tomorrow morning and I can't WAIT!! A big part of me thinks that I'm not pregnant though :sad1: . About a week ago, I was experiencing a couple symptoms (super-sensitive nose namely), but for the most part they've gone away. I don't know if I was just imagining it or what :shrug: . This is really our first try so I have to remind myself that it can take quite a few cycles until a :bfp: . Alrighty then. Off to sleep then to test first thing in the morning! I'll let you guys know the results. G'night! :sleep:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning!!!

Hope all is well with everyone.

mrskc sure hope something gives for you real soon

MrsTippett keep us posted on that test - may you be blessed with a bfp

_Uncertain about what steps to take - *Follow me* (Matthew 8:22)_


----------



## mrskcbrown

MrsTippett said:


> MrsKCBrown: I hope you get your period soon! :hugs: Praying for you!
> 
> As for myself, I'm so anxious! :happydance: I'm testing tomorrow morning and I can't WAIT!! A big part of me thinks that I'm not pregnant though :sad1: . About a week ago, I was experiencing a couple symptoms (super-sensitive nose namely), but for the most part they've gone away. I don't know if I was just imagining it or what :shrug: . This is really our first try so I have to remind myself that it can take quite a few cycles until a :bfp: . Alrighty then. Off to sleep then to test first thing in the morning! I'll let you guys know the results. G'night! :sleep:

GL MrsTippett! Any news yet??:happydance:
Thanks for your support!!!!


----------



## MrsTippett

:bfn: =(


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry hun :(
Remember, its not over until AF. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry MrsTippett. We have all been there so we know your pain. Its still early days so hopefully you get your BFP.


----------



## willbamom1day

MrsTippett said:


> :bfn: =(

lots of :hugs: for you


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> @Cheerios: No provera is a medication that brings your cycle on when it is missing and it is determined that you are not pregnant. Also metformin will make you have a regular monthly cycle if you have been taking it a month or more and regularly not missing any pills. May I ask are your pills large? Mine are and I have to take them with milk or I will gage!:-( Also Im not nauseous much when I take it regularly. I think my body is getting use to it. Praying for you, awesome that you and DH had prayer!

Hey MrsKC
Are you´re extended release ones? I don´t know, but I tend to feel hungry very often too...and I can´t seem to eat much! That´s a horrible feeling....hungry but when I smell or see some food, I feel like gaging! Its really like having pregnancy symptoms without the pregnancy. I know that nausea isn´t supposed to be so bad esp. once your body starts to get used to it, but mine doesn´t seem to be getting used to it properly. 

Thanks for praying for me! :) I really hope and pray too of course that my body will give me peace soon!


----------



## cheerios

Dahlia said:


> Hi everybody!
> I just wanted to share our amazing news! I've had my US, HSG, both of our bloodwork, and DH's SA all in one week...well, today we got the results of SA...they said he has some of the best sperm they've ever seen!!! are you kidding me?! wow, praise Jesus!
> 
> All of my results look great too. we are just waiting for his bw results - but that will prob all be great.
> 
> anyway, I'm soooo happy...I'm hoping that this knowledge will help us relax more and therefore cause a bfp!
> 
> I guess this proves it really just does happen when it is supposed to...because we've timed it so well, so many times...so, my faith is feeling renewed today that we will get our bfp someday.

Hey Dahlia!
I´m sooo happy that both you and your DH are healthy and everything´s working fine! Now its just a waiting game! :) I´m sure it´d happen for you soon! In God´s perfect timing!


----------



## cheerios

MrsKCBrown - you´re testing tomorrow? Awesome!!! Let us know how it goes!!! Excited for you!!!!


----------



## cheerios

MRstippett - SOrry about the BFN.... hate it whenever it happens..... I know that feeling. Hugs....


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry MrsTippett. :sad1: :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

It's almost weekend :happydance:

Hope you guys have a gret weekend planned :winkwink:

I am watching my nephew today as he has been sick throwing up and his day care makes him stay out 48 hours - poor lil guy 

I think hubby and I are gonna check out the seafood fest at the beach on tomorrow.

Be blessed :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! Hope everyone is doing ok! I havent heard from many of you on here.

As for me, still waiting on AF. I realized today after reading about one of my friends BFP and seeing those tests, which I am ecstatic about:happydance:, that I havent held a positive test in 9 years and 9 months.:nope::cry: My daughter will be 10 this year and I can honestly say that I have been trying to give her a brother or sister on and off for that entire time. Maybe not as much TTC driven but it has always been on my mind. Will it ever happen? I just got remarried last year and wouldnt you know it, he has fertility issues as well. (maybe men and women needed to be tested prior to marriage so you can know the heartache or either avoid it).:growlmad:Test after test, nothing. Im starting to think that maybe I should just give it up and be happy for everyone else. I was thinking on the way to work today, how we wait our whole lives for this and now I feel like Im being denied it. PCOS, male factor fertility issues, Im 35 and DH is 36, no AF, 12 months trying to conceive just this one and we want 4 together, just feeling like this isnt going to happen for us:shrug::shrug:. Month after month, fake symptoms, and then bam cycle or in the case for this month 30 days and still no AF. Yeah Im taking provera and I have 4 more days of this crap, but Im thinking what if I take it and my cycle still doesnt come, because Ive read that happening before to other women?? Its a sunny, warm friday here in the South but it might as well be raining because thats how I feel today. Like crap!

Sorry:cry:


----------



## somedaymama

aww mrskc, don't give up! I know it feels like it is taking forever, but our time WILL come. Even if it takes your getting IUI in a few months, it is still certainly possible. The waiting can get terrible and lonely and long, but God has a plan for you. Remember the story of Hannah? She wanted a baby more than anything and she was not able to have one. After a long time of sadness, "in the course of time" she got pregnant and had Samuel. When she had him, she said "I prayed for this child, and the LORD has granted me what I asked of him."

You'll get yours eventually. I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

How are you all? Today was somehow sooo down for me, inspite of the awesome weather! We had 15 degrees and lots of sun today. I went for a walk with a girlfriend, but all I could talk about was what Metformin has been doing to my body. Poor girl had to listen to my rantings..... I feel sooo bad, but I feel like there´s nothing on my mind or bothering me these days!

Thing is, I´m disliking my job more and more. I don´t dislike my job persay, but I really don´t like the working environment. Glad that my boss has left, but the way things are handled in school are getting on my nerves after dealing with them for 2 years now. 

And I always thought, ok I´ll get pregnant soon anyways, so I don´t have to work there much longer, but things have been taking way longer than I thought.

Plus, my AF has been disappearing ever since we started NTNP. It disappeared for a full 5 mths last year! And just reappeared out of the blue. Since then I had 2 AFs before it disappeared again! I find this soooo horrible, because I feel like I don´t even have a new chance every month! 

Now, with my Metformin, both GP and Gynae advised me to decrease the dosage to 1,000mg but I dunno if I wanna do that because I read somewhere that 1,500mg is the min. dosage for the medication to be effective. But the extra 500mg at night is killing me.....giving me all that headaches, migraines etc..... although sometimes I think the 500mg taken after lunch gives me problems too...... 

I read about low GI diet, or high protein low carbohdydrates diet to decrease its effects but my gynae says that diet doesn´t play any role in increasing / decreasing side effects from Metformin....geez. I dunno what to believe anymore....

The thought of having to wait another 5 mths or longer just for AF is really killing me! Plus I asked my gynae about "provera" to bring on AF and she said she has never heard of that before. Is that the real name of the medicine? And is it available in Europe??? Or is that only available in the U.S.???

Sorry for the rantings....there´s nobody else I can talk to about this here....TTC is really such a long and lonely journey.....somehow its ok if you talk about your work / your own business - if you start one, like my hubby but if you talk about your health issues arising from TTCing, you are like ostracized....I somewhat feel I´m trusting God less, or at least that´s what I feel people think of me when I talk about my TTC problems.....

Hey MRS KCbrown - I´m sorry you feel down. I feel the exact same way as you. Waiting for AF I mean. I have been waiting for mine too. I don´t know what to say though! Just that waiting for AF sucks big time.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

@cheerios The real name for provera is medroxyprogesterone. There is also another "period maker" called prometrium. The prometrium is less harsh at making a cycle come but you still take it for 10 days and the pill is a bit larger. I know how you feel with the missing AF. Some people have gotten 2 AF's in the time I have been waiting for this one.:cry: Im trying to remain positive but Im really losing it here and dont think that its helping. Im just sick and tired of it all!:nope:

@someday: thanks for always picking me up off the floor, LOL. I try to remember Hannah but its so very hard when you are just sick and tired of waiting!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

mrskc- :hugs: for you dear!! It's okay to be upset and disappointed and to want to know why. I'm glad you feel like you can share your frustrations with us!! I know it gets frustrating to always hear "it will happen" and we all have our times of doubt and anger. I haven't been trying nearly as long as you have, and I get upset a lot. God knows your frustration, but He also knows the desire of your heart and when the best time is to fulfill that desire. I have to remind myself of that constantly. :wacko: Just remember, He loves you more than you will ever know and you will get your BFP!! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> As for me, still waiting on AF. I realized today after reading about one of my friends BFP and seeing those tests, which I am ecstatic about:happydance:, that I havent held a positive test in 9 years and 9 months.:nope::cry: My daughter will be 10 this year and I can honestly say that I have been trying to give her a brother or sister on and off for that entire time.
> 
> Sorry:cry:

I'm sorry you're having a bad day - I know how it feels - I've NEVER held a positive preg test - feels like I never will :cry:

Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

cheerios said:


> Thing is, I´m disliking my job more and more. I don´t dislike my job persay, but I really don´t like the working environment. Glad that my boss has left, but the way things are handled in school are getting on my nerves after dealing with them for 2 years now.
> 
> And I always thought, ok I´ll get pregnant soon anyways, so I don´t have to work there much longer, but things have been taking way longer than I thought.

I've been going through the same thing lately - was taking to dh the other day and saying how uninspired I feel by life and don't have any motivation.

I've always enjoyed my job (as much as I would enjoy any job!) but lately I just don't want to be there. It's boring me, I'm depressed and when I sat down and thought about it, the only thing I could think is that I never thought at 36, I'd still be working full time and childless. I'm just not in the place in my life that I want to be at the moment ... and it's hard ... and it's almost like I'm resenting my job for it :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Thing is, I´m disliking my job more and more. I don´t dislike my job persay, but I really don´t like the working environment. Glad that my boss has left, but the way things are handled in school are getting on my nerves after dealing with them for 2 years now.
> 
> And I always thought, ok I´ll get pregnant soon anyways, so I don´t have to work there much longer, but things have been taking way longer than I thought.
> 
> I've been going through the same thing lately - was taking to dh the other day and saying how uninspired I feel by life and don't have any motivation.
> 
> I've always enjoyed my job (as much as I would enjoy any job!) but lately I just don't want to be there. It's boring me, I'm depressed and when I sat down and thought about it, the only thing I could think is that I never thought at 36, I'd still be working full time and childless. I'm just not in the place in my life that I want to be at the moment ... and it's hard ... and it's almost like I'm resenting my job for it :shrug:Click to expand...

I can understand you all's frustration but you will probably have to make an aggressive change so that you can be happy in your careers. I know what its like to work a job you hate!!!:growlmad: I worked for Walgreens as a manager for almost 7 yrs and I hated it. I use to sit at our safe and cry as I counted the money at night. This was when I was living in Chicago. Eventually I was fired from that position but it was such a blessing in disguise because it propelled me to move from my hometown of Chicago to Mississippi and teach! BTW, I have NO family here but my husband and daughter, EVERYONE lives in Chicago. Of course I could have taught in Chicago but I got the job in Memphis and a few months later I just moved. 

I have been living here for 4 yrs now and I met my husband here 2 yrs ago. I never would have met him living in Chicago.

So I said all of that to say that you may have to do something unordinary to get back to your ordinary, to give you that pizazz again. Trust God, He wont lead you the wrong way. Habakkuk, says "write the vision and make it plain". You may need to create a vision board and post it on the wall somewhere in your house to keep you focused on your new goals. GL and love and blessings coming your way!!!:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Does anybody know how can you delete a post???


----------



## cheerios

Argh, dunno how to work this thing.


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Thing is, I´m disliking my job more and more. I don´t dislike my job persay, but I really don´t like the working environment. Glad that my boss has left, but the way things are handled in school are getting on my nerves after dealing with them for 2 years now.
> 
> And I always thought, ok I´ll get pregnant soon anyways, so I don´t have to work there much longer, but things have been taking way longer than I thought.
> 
> I've been going through the same thing lately - was taking to dh the other day and saying how uninspired I feel by life and don't have any motivation.
> 
> I've always enjoyed my job (as much as I would enjoy any job!) but lately I just don't want to be there. It's boring me, I'm depressed and when I sat down and thought about it, the only thing I could think is that I never thought at 36, I'd still be working full time and childless. I'm just not in the place in my life that I want to be at the moment ... and it's hard ... and it's almost like I'm resenting my job for it :shrug:Click to expand...


I've been going through the same thing lately - was taking to dh the other day and saying how uninspired I feel by life and don't have any motivation.

I've always enjoyed my job (as much as I would enjoy any job!) but lately I just don't want to be there. It's boring me, I'm depressed and when I sat down and thought about it, the only thing I could think is that I never thought at 36, I'd still be working full time and childless. I'm just not in the place in my life that I want to be at the moment ... and it's hard ... and it's almost like I'm resenting my job for it [/quote]


Hey! Thanks for sharing. I somehow feel encouraged when I feel like I´m not the only person in my shoes! I´m sorta like where you are too. Like I´m not where I want to be and when I listen to "motivational" stuff, I hear things like "Find yr passion / develop a vision / work with all your heart to get there".

And my problem is, I don´t know what my passion is!!!! I think I could picture myself being a full-time mom and running a great household, but guess what? That´s one passion that you can´t "Work with all your heart to get there" !!! Hahah, I think that´s what makes TTC such "hard work" cos unlike other types of jobs, its not like your reward is directly proportional to your efforts....sometimes it feels like inversely proportionate. People who don´t work at it, get PG more easily. 

Hmmm..... I´ve thought about it and wondered if I spend less time on BnB and more time job-searching, perhaps I might make more progress on getting something better and at least smth in my life would be moving..... 
Where do you live anyways? And what are you doing?


----------



## Deb111

Hi Cheerios

I'm in Birmingham in the UK.

I teach 5 / 6 yr olds. I think part of my problem is that I have suffered on and off with depression for several years but I can't take anything for it now I'm TTC - and to be honest, when I stopped my meds 3 years ago, I was in a place where I was heaps better and didn't need it anymore, but a few things lately, including TTC issues, have kinda triggered it off again but I'm working hard at getting through it rather than giving into it. Just feel like I'm going through the motions of life and watching everyone else 'live' their lives.

I've got quite good at putting on an act over the last few years, so the kids don't see it and nor do the people I work with ... but I feel it :shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

I wish I could give each and everyone of you gals a :hugs: and prayer in person.

This ttc thing is a hard journey and I have to keep telling myself that it's not where I am going it's how I get there that counts. My relationship with God grows more each day as I lean more on Him - without Him I would not survive this journey.

Heres a lil prayer I have put together for myself and thought of you all - many blessings :hugs:

Prayer Suggestion: _Father in heaven, thank You for working behind the scenes in my life. Lord, help me to trust You with my child(ren) that I desire to have, help me to trust that Your plan is best. I pray the appointed time for me is on its way. I am content in You, for you have a good plan for my future. I bless you today and always. In Jesus Name. Amen_


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont think you can delete a post :wacko:
If you can, i think you gotta contact the administrator and she will remove it.

Blessings to everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> I dont think you can delete a post :wacko:
> If you can, i think you gotta contact the administrator and she will remove it.
> 
> Blessings to everyone!

Congrats on your little boy! Boys love their moms!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! I am feeling a bit better today. Never thought I would be so happy to get my period but I really want it to come!!!!!! DH and I dont know if we want to do the sperm meets egg plan or the turkey baster plan?? Guess I better look up what to do for turkey baster LOL!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks doll! :flow:
...whats turkey baster :dohh:? well either way, its a brand new cycle for a whole new start :thumbup: :dust: You ARE going to get this hun!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks doll! :flow:
> ...whats turkey baster :dohh:? well either way, its a brand new cycle for a whole new start :thumbup: :dust: You ARE going to get this hun!

Yep 3 more days of provera and prayerfully my cycle will come soon thereafter. It usually does! I am determined. Gotta order my conceive plus next week as well.:happydance: I think its when I put his semen in a sterile cup and use a turkey baster to inject his semen in me, LOL!! Like a low cost IUI! I saw a woman on discovery channel who did it and got BFP and she was paralyzed!


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, congrats on the boy!!!! :dance: It doesn't seem like that long ago I was hoping along with you that you would get your BFP, checking your temp every morning hoping you had logged an increase. :D Now you know a little better how to plan. :thumbup:

Mrskcbrown, Dahlia did the turkey baster thing a few months ago because she was at family's house while she was ovulating. She could probably tell you more about it. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Wow! thats actually kind of cool :blush: Well that should be good! Puts everything waay up there LOL. Sounds like a good plan and a heck of a lot cheaper!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ive read that the percentage rate for getting a BFP is right up there with IUI. About 30% but I still think the IUI may be better because they put it into your Uterus, we would only be able to get to the cervix, so we will see. Guess I got to get my period first, LOL


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy051708 Congratulations a lil boy

mrskcbrown your in my prayers



:hug: and prayers for you all


----------



## cheerios

Willbeamom1day - Thanks so much for your prayer! Sooo meaningful. I´m copying it down into my journal!

My weekend went well. Had a friend from Singapore who visited on Sat. and stayed over till Sunday. She left in the afternoon, we went to church and ended it off by going for "Alice in Wonderland"..... really nice show!

I was pretty upset in church though. We were late since we had to fetch my friend to the train station and so we had to sit right at the back, (Together with couples WITH babies) - since we didn´t want to disturb the congregation. 

Guess what. I saw a couple, whom I hardly see, but recognize nevertheless at the back. The last time I saw them, it was sometime last year, they had a young son. Today, when I saw them, the lady was carrying a newborn baby....I was soo shocked. I didn´t even see her pregnant and now she´s a mom of a second baby....one boy one girl.....

It was so trivial and minor, plus I didn´t know them personally....but I was sooo upset! I cried a little in the service and oh my, it was the first time I cried upon seeing a new baby..... I had to lift up my emotions to God and remind myself that I am not her and God has a special and unique plan for each of His children....still, I felt myself being so upset that it seems to work out so easily for some women!

Ok, bad news aside, the cool thing is that my daily migraines have sorta stopped. I have reduced my Metformin to 1,000mg and the migraines are gone. Ok, I had a sudden one yesterday over dinner but it stopped after 30mins or so.....that was amazing.....but right now, I try to avoid all forms of alcohol since my head is sensitive to dehydrating agents.....

Really appreciate each one of you here..... God bless and wish you all a great week.


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> Hi Cheerios
> 
> I'm in Birmingham in the UK.
> 
> I teach 5 / 6 yr olds. I think part of my problem is that I have suffered on and off with depression for several years but I can't take anything for it now I'm TTC - and to be honest, when I stopped my meds 3 years ago, I was in a place where I was heaps better and didn't need it anymore, but a few things lately, including TTC issues, have kinda triggered it off again but I'm working hard at getting through it rather than giving into it. Just feel like I'm going through the motions of life and watching everyone else 'live' their lives.
> 
> I've got quite good at putting on an act over the last few years, so the kids don't see it and nor do the people I work with ... but I feel it :shrug:

Hey dear Deb!

Thanks for sharing so openly. I can understand how TTC can trigger depression. I´ve never actually been diagnosed with depression, though I can get depressive easily, which I actually am aware of, so I try not to fall into that pit too deeply. 

Do you see a counsellor? Or like a Christian mentor? I have one, but haven´t seen her for the longest time. I think I shd make another appt with her..... It would be good to get prayer on a regular basis? To kinna keep your spirits up so that you don´t store everything inside you..... Does your DH know about this??? What does he say / suggest?


----------



## Dahlia

Hi everyone - I'm back. wow, a lot has happened...and Guppy - a boy? that's so amazing!!! 

turkey baster - yes yes yes...been there done that. I really thought that cycle was gonna do it for us...only thing is, I read that it is best if you O after you put it in, so the cervix sucks it all up...so that was difficult...b/c it is easier to O with him. there, I had to be ultra graphic, of course...or it just wouldn't be a bnb posting!


----------



## somedaymama

hey, Dahlia's back! :wave: how was your week?


----------



## Guppy051708

We are naming our baby Isaiah, which means "God is salvation". Im a stickler for the meaning of a name, needs to be strong and true. Plus it's cute! haha. And of course the prophet Isaiah. Isaiah's group of people is one of the only that God chose to directly speak to. Considering the difficulty we went through to have our baby, like our recent miscarriage that Satan did to us, i think it's very fitting. All thanks to God, we have our Isaiah.


----------



## somedaymama

:D

love the name...and the meaning!


----------



## groovygrl

good afternoon ladies!

what a gorgeous name guppy - i am so happy for you, what a glorious gift:hugs: You probably look super cute, all tiny with Isaiah bump making your tummy round and sticky outty! :winkwink:

cheerios and mrskc - glad to hear that your meds are doing what they're supposed to. Bring on another fabulous fertile cycle!

ha ha dahlia - I love the turkey baster story :haha: Heh? A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, right? lol Any chance :spermy: can be kept vital for a couple weeks (in the fridge/freezer) at home so that I can try that gig when DH away this next fertile period? Ya, I know the answer. If his schedule keeps on going like this I'm going to look into IUI.

ready - glad you caught the LH surge and managed to BD with it. You have another week to wait right? Sorry if you're trying to keep your mind off it :dohh: Guess I'll give the LH detector sticks another go.

I tested on Fri (which was day 27 - of my usual 28 day cycle) and got a BFN:cry: but now I'm at day 30 and still no AF:shrug: I will test again tomorrow (Tues.) but really don't think I'm pg. I have absolutely no symptoms. Exception: AF symptom of being very grouchy and intollerant has been building for a week and it's going to make me explode! (DH too - poor guy) I think it's still just a bit of wonky hormonal stuff from recent MC.

I'll keep you posted. As always, you are all in my prayers. lotsa lov xoxo:flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

groovygrl, i didn't have any noticable symptoms until about 8 weeks up the duff, so dont let that discourage ya :hugs: Praying you get a :bfp: when you do test next. :flow:


----------



## groovygrl

thanks guppy:hugs:

was your first pregnancy the same re: no sypmtoms. Or have they both been different?

very encouraged by your 'up the duff' experience this time 'round.(I still get a giggle outta that term, it's so funny)Thank you for sharing your journey!

nighty night kitten, probably time for you and Isaiah to go to:sleep:

x


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

Glad to see that everyone is doing well!! My weekend has been great. I got to spend Friday with my sister and SIL. We went to get mani's and pedi's and then we all went out together (with our DH's) to dinner for my SIL and my birthday. It was so nice! Then Sat. I got to go to a movie w/ my bro and SIL and nephew. I am so blessed!! :thumbup: 

Today was a little challenging for me though. . . as you all know, my SIL on my DH's side has a new baby. Well, we went to my FIL's church today (he's the pastor there) and all he kept bringing up during his sermon was his new grandson and how he wished he had more than one. . .yada yada yada. It brought me to tears! I want a little one soooo bad, and that just made it worse. I felt kinda bad for getting upset during the service, but geez! Oh well.. . . .


Guppy- I love the name dear!! and especially the meaning, so sweet :flower:

I had also heard about the turkey baster thing, but I'm with mrskc, I would think that IUI would be much more effective since that gets it into the uterus. Hmmm. . . may have to try it anyway. :blush:

So, this may be a dumb question, but do y'all think it is better if DH and I "O" at the same time?? I know that would be pretty hard to do, but if that would help, we may just have to try. 

Hope all of you have a great Monday! Hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: and blessings on all of you!


----------



## somedaymama

It's hard to be around little babies, that's for sure. :(

Sorry about the BFN groovygrl!!


----------



## Guppy051708

groovygrl said:


> thanks guppy:hugs:
> 
> was your first pregnancy the same re: no sypmtoms. Or have they both been different?
> 
> very encouraged by your 'up the duff' experience this time 'round.(I still get a giggle outta that term, it's so funny)Thank you for sharing your journey!
> 
> nighty night kitten, probably time for you and Isaiah to go to:sleep:
> 
> x

No problem hun :thumbup:
Last time the only symptom i had until about 8 weeks was sleeping. I was always so VERY tired. Even the DH noticed that one! But this time i havn't been that noticable tired. Other than that its been practically the same. 

Oh yes, i think the "up the duff" term is funny too :haha: 
Hope you enjoyed your sleep! Isaiah was kind to me last night haha. no sickness...except for this morning but that was my fault because i slept in too late :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> It's hard to be around little babies, that's for sure. :(

Even as a currently pregnant woman i truly understand this. After the miscarriage it was so hard for me to be happy for my sister who had a newborn. I was happy for her, but also sad because i didn't have a baby. It's a tough journey but thankfully we have Jesus on our side. I know you girls will all get those babies. The Lord even tells us we will "multiple". Praying for you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Rdy2baMom - Hey, that makes 2 of us who cried at the service yesterday. :hugs:. I think your FIL was simply overwhelmed with having a grandson.

I don´t know about O together. Is it supposed to be better? I don´t understand why it would be. I find it very satisfying when that happens, but isn´t it supposed to be better if the guy O deep inside you....so any position that facilitates deeper penetration?


----------



## cheerios

groovygrl - Sorry about your BFN. :( I hope that either your get your BFP soon or your AF comes and puts you out of your misery.


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Monday!

Welcome back Dahlia

Guppy what an awesome name and meaning for it - that a way to show satan who is boss

groovy I sure hope that bfn turns to bfp

lots of :hugs: for everyone - hope today is bringing lots of blessings to you all

_Wonder just how much attention I pay to your life - *The very hairs on your head are all numbered.* (Maththew 10:30)_


----------



## somedaymama

Aaisrie, are you still around? How are you doing? I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Aaisrie, are you still around? How are you doing? I'm praying for you. :hugs:

Yeah I was wondering about her as well. I hope she is fine. I think Im_mi talks to her quite frequently.

RDY2BAMOM: I dont think me and DH would ever have a baby if we relied on "Oing" at the same time. That is very hard for us.:blush: We have to do it seperately, LOL.

Last night of provera thank God and hopefully period will come some day this week. Then onto femara and everything else to try and get this baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom said:


> So, this may be a dumb question, but do y'all think it is better if DH and I "O" at the same time?? I know that would be pretty hard to do, but if that would help, we may just have to try.

Hey friend! :hi: 
I have taken a couple sexual health classes at Penn State and ALL of the books and professors said that's a myth. It doesn't make a difference, AND getting pregnant doesn't appear to have anything to do with "O"ing. In fact, many woman have never experienced an "O". By all means you can certainly try it :winkwink: but to my knowledge it wont make a difference.


----------



## Deb111

cheerios said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cheerios
> 
> I'm in Birmingham in the UK.
> 
> I teach 5 / 6 yr olds. I think part of my problem is that I have suffered on and off with depression for several years but I can't take anything for it now I'm TTC - and to be honest, when I stopped my meds 3 years ago, I was in a place where I was heaps better and didn't need it anymore, but a few things lately, including TTC issues, have kinda triggered it off again but I'm working hard at getting through it rather than giving into it. Just feel like I'm going through the motions of life and watching everyone else 'live' their lives.
> 
> I've got quite good at putting on an act over the last few years, so the kids don't see it and nor do the people I work with ... but I feel it :shrug:
> 
> Hey dear Deb!
> 
> Thanks for sharing so openly. I can understand how TTC can trigger depression. I´ve never actually been diagnosed with depression, though I can get depressive easily, which I actually am aware of, so I try not to fall into that pit too deeply.
> 
> Do you see a counsellor? Or like a Christian mentor? I have one, but haven´t seen her for the longest time. I think I shd make another appt with her..... It would be good to get prayer on a regular basis? To kinna keep your spirits up so that you don´t store everything inside you..... Does your DH know about this??? What does he say / suggest?Click to expand...

I have seen various counsellors and therapists over the years, which have helped sometimes. My dr has referred me for some counselling but I have to wait a few weeks for an appt - it sounds like it will be working on my self esteem issues and feelings of failure and worthlessness which I guess will be a good thing. 

I know people say you should snap out of it and we all know it's not that easy, but in a strange way I do kinda feel I need something to trigger a change and in some way to flip my perspective. I think the weather will help - we've had such a dark, miserable winter here and I miss the sunshine. I'm sure we all suffer from this SAD to an extent.

Dh knows how I'm feeling lately and is being supportive and he knows what it feels like too. He had been very down lately and has recently 'snapped out of it' and is so much happier these days - I think that has something to do with his thyroid tablets eventually kicking in ... but whatever it is ... I wish he could bottle it ... I'd pay good money for that! :drunk:

Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

morning everyone!

got AF last night. Boo :witch:

but...like Cheerios said, put's me out of my misery. I will have a month off TTC 'cus DH away again. As much as I want a BFP asap, it'll be good for me to take a month off. I'm still struggling through grief and taking some time to just breathe will do me good.

Re: O'ing together. 

As I understand it: The reason this is 'meant' to be helpfull is that once DH lets loose his legions of :spermy:, a well timed 'O' (same time or right after)causes your cervix to make contracting and/or pulsating movements, sucking any spermies that are pooled at the cervix into the reproductive tract. 

I have read also that this is great in theory but not necessary. Might be fun to try? :winkwink: I'm with mrskc - I would never get pregnant if this was a pre-requisite. We're just happy to get our 'groove' on at all in this journey to TTC. It can sometimes be a real challenge to be 'genuinely enthusiastic' when all you can think about is conception. I'm working on that one. (BTW - nice work if you can get it:rofl: ) Something funny: my friend told me a story about how she kept her OH enthusiastic on the TTC journey. He was getting frustrated and launched into a rant about how life has revolved around graphs, tests and days marked and/or circled on the calendar. After giving it some thaught she marked one day a month on the calendar that was circled in rainbow felt markers and decorated with stars. It was called, 'STEAK and B.J.' day. :haha:you can imagine his response :yipee:

Rdy - sounds like you had a fantastic week-end! yes, you are - we are blessed. Thank you for showing me how to look at all the wonderful things I have and do. It's hard through the tears. yes, babies, babies everywhere and everything babies -it is crushing.

And so I stand up, brush off and keep on believing :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Aww sorry to hear AF showed up groovygrl. I hope that this is a good month of healing for you. :hugs: Thanks for sharing your sweetness even when you are sad. :friends:


----------



## groovygrl

thank you someday! :hugs: you are sooooooo lovely and yes, I'm going to work on healing this month. breathing, praying, yoga, reading, eating well. I'm looking forward to it. How's school?

And I look forward to cheering you all on 'cus anything and everything is possible. And... we are more than two or three gathered in HIS name


----------



## somedaymama

That sounds like a great plan groovygrl!

School is...insane. I have a project and presentation due Wednesday, a midterm Thursday, and I'm taking the GMAT on Saturday. After this week, it's all downhill to graduation! :dance: Thanks for asking. :)


----------



## groovygrl

Deb - thank you for sharing your challenges. I'm sorry you're struggling :hugs:

I too have had challenges with anxiety and depression in the past. About 6-7 years ago I opted to try medication and then weaned myself off after a year(my flat-mate at the time was a dr. so she helped me come off them properly.) I have not had any serious challenges in this regard until my MC 2 months ago. Like you, medication is not an option so I must work and pray really hard to stay healthy. It's like swimming against the current. I'll get there, I just have to stay 'tuned in' and remain diligent.

You're right though, the weather will give you a boost and let me know when you and DH figure out how to bottle up 'super natural, organic PMA' juice. I'll pay big $$ 

:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls!
Have you all heard of Joel Osteen? That guy is amazing! God has spoken to me sooo many times through his sermons and daily devotionals.... Here´s today´s one....

*Content Whatever the Circumstances*

_Today&#8217;s Verse: &#8220;&#8230;I have learned to be content whatever the circumstances&#8221; (Philippians 4:11, NIV)._

Today&#8217;s Word:

It&#8217;s easy in life to get so focused on our dreams, goals, and what we want that it consumes us. We can get to the point where we&#8217;re not going to be happy until it happens. But I&#8217;ve found that if we have to have something in order to be happy, our lives are out of balance. When our goals and dreams start to frustrate us, when we lose our peace, and we&#8217;re not enjoying life; that&#8217;s a sure sign that we&#8217;re holding on too tightly. What&#8217;s the solution? You&#8217;ve got to release it. Freedom comes when you say, &#8220;God, I&#8217;m turning it all over to You. You know my desires, and You know what&#8217;s best for me. I&#8217;m choosing to trust You and trust Your timing.&#8221;

When we learn to be content whatever the circumstances, it takes away the power of the enemy. It takes away his ability to frustrate us. Not only that, but by our actions we are showing our faith in God. When you choose to trust in His timing, you can live in peace, you can live in joy, and you can rest in Him knowing that He has good things in store for your future.

Prayer for Today: Heavenly Father, today I choose to trust in You. I release frustration over the dreams and desires in my heart, knowing that You know what&#8217;s best for me. I choose to trust in Your timing because You are faithful, and I will bless You in all things. In Jesus&#8217; Name, Amen.

Hope it blesses you all as much as it blesses me....

Oh, funny thing. I had such a hard time sleeping last night. Think I took abt 2.5 hrs! It happens every now and then. While I was tossing and turning the whole 2.5 hrs, it suddenly dawned on me. Perhaps getting pregnant is like falling asleep. The more you yearn for it, the harder it gets. I fall asleep so easily when I don´t even think about it. But oh boy, when I know I need to wake up early PLUS went to bed late PLUS am stressed, I take double or triple the amt. of time to sleep..... 

Anyway, just sharing my thoughts. 

Groovygrl - Lucky you that your AF has arrived!!!!!! Ok, I´m saying this cos I´ve been waiting for mine for 2 mths now....and nope, I´m not PG. That´s a PCOS thing. Good to take a break from TTC. Enjoy life. I´m doing that anyways. I had 3 weeks of migraine cos of Metformin, so literally had no sex or hardly any sex the past 3 weeks. Since I reduced my dosage last Sat, it has improved a lot. But hubby is mega busy at work...Its 10.23pm and he´s still not back. He said he´d be late this entire week.... Glad that Metformin isn´t giving me migraines anymore, just a bit of headaches....cos at least I´m not suffering in pain while TTCing.


----------



## groovygrl

Someday - UGGGH what a week :wacko: I'm praying for you babes. Yes, just keep your eye on the top of that hill. I love the downhill slope (especially on a snowboard :amartass:) It'll all be soooo satisfying when your finished. I bucked and snorted through the whole academic process but when I finally finished my degree.... what a huge sense of accomplishment:happydance:. You going to take anytime off before you launch into MBA?

sooo proud of you:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Cheerios
> 
> I'm in Birmingham in the UK.
> 
> I teach 5 / 6 yr olds. I think part of my problem is that I have suffered on and off with depression for several years but I can't take anything for it now I'm TTC - and to be honest, when I stopped my meds 3 years ago, I was in a place where I was heaps better and didn't need it anymore, but a few things lately, including TTC issues, have kinda triggered it off again but I'm working hard at getting through it rather than giving into it. Just feel like I'm going through the motions of life and watching everyone else 'live' their lives.
> 
> I've got quite good at putting on an act over the last few years, so the kids don't see it and nor do the people I work with ... but I feel it :shrug:
> 
> Hey dear Deb!
> 
> Thanks for sharing so openly. I can understand how TTC can trigger depression. I´ve never actually been diagnosed with depression, though I can get depressive easily, which I actually am aware of, so I try not to fall into that pit too deeply.
> 
> Do you see a counsellor? Or like a Christian mentor? I have one, but haven´t seen her for the longest time. I think I shd make another appt with her..... It would be good to get prayer on a regular basis? To kinna keep your spirits up so that you don´t store everything inside you..... Does your DH know about this??? What does he say / suggest?Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen various counsellors and therapists over the years, which have helped sometimes. My dr has referred me for some counselling but I have to wait a few weeks for an appt - it sounds like it will be working on my self esteem issues and feelings of failure and worthlessness which I guess will be a good thing.
> 
> I know people say you should snap out of it and we all know it's not that easy, but in a strange way I do kinda feel I need something to trigger a change and in some way to flip my perspective. I think the weather will help - we've had such a dark, miserable winter here and I miss the sunshine. I'm sure we all suffer from this SAD to an extent.
> 
> Dh knows how I'm feeling lately and is being supportive and he knows what it feels like too. He had been very down lately and has recently 'snapped out of it' and is so much happier these days - I think that has something to do with his thyroid tablets eventually kicking in ... but whatever it is ... I wish he could bottle it ... I'd pay good money for that! :drunk:
> 
> Sending you hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey dear Deb.

I know how it feels. I was sucked into this mega hole yesterday that continued to this morning. Somehow teaching for 4 hrs today and not thinking of my body or PCOS or TTC really helped so much....At the beginning I was forcing myself to put a smile on my face, but then it got much easier after that. 

Hubby has been trying to be supportive too. Yesterday we tried to pray before sleeping. 

It went like this:
He started, I listened. He said something, I said smth and we got into a quarrel. 
THen, we decided to re-start the prayer thing. 
He started, I listened, He continued and then I literally whined to God and complained ALL over the place. And I asked God to show me smth to be thankful for. Cos I couldn´t think of anything! 

Suddenly I was reminded of eternity. 

IN the light of eternity all our momentarily troubles will be like a vapour. I asked God for a vision of eternity. And I just thought of eating all my favourite dishes, everyday of the week. 

Then everyday of the month.
Then every month of the year.
Then every year of my life.
Then every life of my infinite lives......

And oh boy! I was beyond fascinated! My hubby thought of driving cars.....that´s a man thing I think. 

I don´t think I can figure out eternity on this side of eternity, but the H.O.P.E. of eternity really pulled me out of the hole. 

Not saying that I´m completely there yet, but for today, I´m good. 

Hang in there, will remember you in my prayers tonight. :)


----------



## groovygrl

how can you guys tell I've got annual leave from work...hours on the b&b:shrug:

Cheerios - thank you for opening a devotional for me today! That's an 'ACE' one :thumbup: It's currently 10:30 am on Tues. here and what a perfect way for me to start my day! my greatest struggle is letting go. 

I'm so glad you're getting some relief from the side effects of metformin. And thank you for reminding me too that AF is sometimes a blessing. I am sending you lots of warm sunny hugs from here and I pray that you get a visit from AF soon so that you can welcome another cycle full of hope and possibilities.

have a really, really good :sleep: cheerios! xo


----------



## groovygrl

okay Cheerios,

go to sleep before you miss the window! That's me being a bossy big sister :winkwink:

But...when you wake up I want to know what your favorite foods are? I think when we all get called home I'll be looking for your banquet table!


----------



## Deb111

Hey Cheerios

Thanks for sharing that verse hun - very powerful :thumbup:
Praying that you get a good night's sleep x


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> Someday - UGGGH what a week :wacko: I'm praying for you babes. Yes, just keep your eye on the top of that hill. I love the downhill slope (especially on a snowboard :amartass:) It'll all be soooo satisfying when your finished. I bucked and snorted through the whole academic process but when I finally finished my degree.... what a huge sense of accomplishment:happydance:. You going to take anytime off before you launch into MBA?
> 
> sooo proud of you:hugs:

Thanks! :happydance: I wish I was taking time off, but no, I'm starting in the fall. Over the summer I'm going to take a statistics and a calculus class for "fun" - in other words, to fill in some gaps that I think I need to be stronger in. My school has lots of assistanships for graduate education, so by starting in the fall I shouldn't have to pay tuition for my MBA. That makes it worth not having a break! :thumbup: What is your degree in, if you don't mind my asking?

cheerios, thanks so much for sharing. :hugs:

Deb, groovygrl, praying for your anxiety and hard days. I know what that is like--my mom struggles with the same issues. :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Wow I made it to the last page!!! Wow its been a while since Ive been in here! 


Guppy051708-Congratz on your baby boy my dear! Wow its like yesterday you were telling me about your fish oil pills and sending me love on my TTC journey. Now you have your baby boy...Very exciting


Congratz on your graduation Someday. You were there, when I finally found a way to post my journal on my siggy. Now I may change it lool.


Mrskc- Your time is coming! 

Rdy2ba- Im glad to see you on here again. 

Everybody else (I dont want to miss anybody in here or leave anybody out) How are you? Me Im fighting this cold I have. And my RE appointment is tomorrow morning, so I have to get up for this. Ill let you ladies know the outcome. 

Sorry to make this short, but I have to get back and get ready for tomorrow. Love ya!


----------



## cheerios

groovygrl said:


> how can you guys tell I've got annual leave from work...hours on the b&b:shrug:
> 
> Cheerios - thank you for opening a devotional for me today! That's an 'ACE' one :thumbup: It's currently 10:30 am on Tues. here and what a perfect way for me to start my day! my greatest struggle is letting go.
> 
> I'm so glad you're getting some relief from the side effects of metformin. And thank you for reminding me too that AF is sometimes a blessing. I am sending you lots of warm sunny hugs from here and I pray that you get a visit from AF soon so that you can welcome another cycle full of hope and possibilities.
> 
> have a really, really good :sleep: cheerios! xo

Hey! :) Enjoy your annual leave! Good for you!

Oh! Do you think we will eat in heaven???? I certainly hope so. And of course! You´re invited to my banquet table at heaven! I hope we don´t have to wait to long to meet in real life though!!!!

I slept sooo well last night! Thanks! Don´t have to work early today. JUst have a private student coming over to my house for 1.5 hrs of English. :) 

Yup! I´m feeling better from Metformin. Its an automatic reminder for me to drink more water, else I will start having headaches again. 

Yeah, I do hope that my AF will come at sm. pt in time....not as long as my 5mths like the last time. :) I think most times I´m more frustrated that my AF doesn´t come regularly than I am not being pregnant..... 

**hugs**


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone! Hope your Tuesday is already filled with blessings.

Cheerios I too love Joels email verses

groovy so sorry about af :hugs: she obviously overlooked my memo I sent her

I woke this morning with very sore and swollen gums - almost 4 hours later the swelling is down but the soreness is still around :shrug:

_Wanting something? - *Ask and it shall be given you *(Matthew 7:7)_

Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Hey Dipar! Make sure to let us know how your RE appt goes--I hope they give you some good news!



cheerios said:


> Yeah, I do hope that my AF will come at sm. pt in time....not as long as my 5mths like the last time. :) I think most times I´m more frustrated that my AF doesn´t come regularly than I am not being pregnant.....

I definitley sympathize with this. My waits between AFs are not nearly as long as yours, but during my cycles, the others have 2 cycles and chances to try and I have none. I hope yours comes soon. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> groovygrl said:
> 
> 
> Someday - UGGGH what a week :wacko: I'm praying for you babes. Yes, just keep your eye on the top of that hill. I love the downhill slope (especially on a snowboard :amartass:) It'll all be soooo satisfying when your finished. I bucked and snorted through the whole academic process but when I finally finished my degree.... what a huge sense of accomplishment:happydance:. You going to take anytime off before you launch into MBA?
> 
> sooo proud of you:hugs:
> 
> Thanks! :happydance: I wish I was taking time off, but no, I'm starting in the fall. Over the summer I'm going to take a statistics and a calculus class for "fun" - in other words, to fill in some gaps that I think I need to be stronger in. My school has lots of assistanships for graduate education, so by starting in the fall I shouldn't have to pay tuition for my MBA. That makes it worth not having a break! :thumbup: What is your degree in, if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> cheerios, thanks so much for sharing. :hugs:
> 
> Deb, groovygrl, praying for your anxiety and hard days. I know what that is like--my mom struggles with the same issues. :hugs:Click to expand...

That assistantship sounds awesome. When I graduate this fall from grad school I will need to give them part of my body as a payment:haha:. My undergrad is in Literature and grad is Master of Art in Teaching. This is it for me. GL to you!!!

Keep me in your prayers. I currently work at a High School teaching English but I have an interview today at another HS that I have been wanting to work at for a LONG time now. Hope I get the position.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Praying your interview goes well! Im sure you'll get the job! :flow:


----------



## Dahlia

Groovy - hmmm, I think you may b able to freeze semen - I'm not sure, but def look that up...it seems like it might be possible?

Rdy - turkey baster thing was pretty good b/c after we put it up there, I could just sleep all night without having to go "clean up" or anything...I put a softcup in too - so it was there total for 12 hours! but then again I didn't get preg so :( although I was under a ridiculous amount of stress that month, so whooooo knows.

there are videos online of a woman's cervix when she's o's...it totally sucks in all the semen collected at the opening...God's perfect design!!! Wow, God really is incredible. so, it's not necessary as mannnnny people get preg without o'ing. but I would say it is helpful. I also read that the o can happen anytime up to 45 min after man ejaculates....so there isn't too much stress to make it happen instantly or anything. we try to do this most times, but if it doesn't happen it's ok...but then again, I am in cycle 11 and not pregnant so take my info with a grain of salt!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> Groovy - hmmm, I think you may b able to freeze semen - I'm not sure, but def look that up...it seems like it might be possible?
> 
> Rdy - turkey baster thing was pretty good b/c after we put it up there, I could just sleep all night without having to go "clean up" or anything...I put a softcup in too - so it was there total for 12 hours! but then again I didn't get preg so :( although I was under a ridiculous amount of stress that month, so whooooo knows.
> 
> there are videos online of a woman's cervix when she's o's...it totally sucks in all the semen collected at the opening...God's perfect design!!! Wow, God really is incredible. so, it's not necessary as mannnnny people get preg without o'ing. but I would say it is helpful. I also read that the o can happen anytime up to 45 min after man ejaculates....so there isn't too much stress to make it happen instantly or anything. we try to do this most times, but if it doesn't happen it's ok...but then again, I am in cycle 11 and not pregnant so take my info with a grain of salt!


Glad to see you Dahlia:hugs:.

Im thinking about the turkey baster but not quite sure yet. Still thinking about it.:shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc hope all goes well with the interview and you are blessed with the job


----------



## somedaymama

good luck on the interview mrskc! praying for you!


----------



## groovygrl

walk into that interview and ace it mrskc! It's yours! :hugs:

someday - I've got a general Bachelor of Arts degree -mish mash of courses but most were from the Humanities arena. I had hippy chick dreams of being an influential social juctice activist! First year was at a large Canadian bible college, then transferred to University.

cheerios - yes, my vision of heaven has dinner parties. I imagine dinner parties with Jesus and all my family, friends, my angel baby and my pets. I imagine a party on a beach (or under a forest canopy or, in a field of flowers) eating, singing, praising, hugging, laughing and loving on an infinite repeat. That's my vision anyway. Glad you got a good sleep :happydance:

Dahlia - I will be spending the rest of the day trying to figure out how I can possibly freeze :spermy: ha! I will let you know what I figure out. It might very well be an exercise in futility but... heh ho:shrug:

willbamom - thanks for CC'ing me in on the memo you sent to AF. she needs to take a course to learn better business acumen (i think it runs for approx. 9 months on another planet) :haha:

thank you for your prayers, support and giggles my friends :hugs:

blessed day/night ladies


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Hey Dipar! Make sure to let us know how your RE appt goes--I hope they give you some good news!
> 
> 
> 
> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do hope that my AF will come at sm. pt in time....not as long as my 5mths like the last time. :) I think most times I´m more frustrated that my AF doesn´t come regularly than I am not being pregnant.....
> 
> I definitley sympathize with this. My waits between AFs are not nearly as long as yours, but during my cycles, the others have 2 cycles and chances to try and I have none. I hope yours comes soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hey Someday! Well I went to my appointment and she is going to do some test on my levels (LS) and all. Since I told her about my issues and experiences with taking my depo! To see if they are ovulation like they suppose to and also she wants to do another ultrasound on me to see what's going on. 

She also told me that my OB never sent down my records they are asking for, so all of this time I thought she got them so she had to fill out another release form for the OB to send down those records because the OB did the first ultrasound and she wanted to see what she is working with, And since she knows the we don't have the money or the right insurance to pay for those test like IUI or meds like Cloimd or whatever they spell it loll. And see if we can do free infertility treatments (she is willing to work with us) and my bf has to send her the copies of his test from his doctor.

So I&#8217;ll keep you ladies posted on the next appointments :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

good to hear Dipar! I'm so glad your doctor is being so understanding! :D It sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!

Just so you know, if she thinks Clomid would help you, Walmart sells the generic for like $9. That's where I'm going to get mine if I ever get the doc to prescribe it. :thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

This was in my email this morning and I thought I would share......

_TODAY'S WORD from Joel and Victoria

"For the vision is yet for an appointed time&#8230;though it tarries, wait for it"
(Habakkuk 2:3, KJV))

God has an appointed time to fulfill the visions, dreams, and desires in your heart. Just because it has taken a long time or because you've tried and failed doesn't mean it's not going to happen. Don't give up on those dreams! Don't be complacent about pursuing what God has placed in your heart. Our God is a faithful God. No matter how long it's been, no matter how impossible things look, if you'll stay in faith, your set time is coming.

Remember, every dream that's in your heart, every promise that has taken root, God put it there. Not only that, but He has every intention of bringing it to pass. Hold on to that vision today. Declare by faith, "My time is coming. God is working behind the scenes on my behalf. I will fulfill my destiny!" As you continue to hold on to that vision and speak life over your dreams, it won't be long before you see them begin to take shape. You'll see your faith grow, you'll see your hope strengthen, and you'll see yourself step into the destiny God has prepared for you!

A PRAYER FOR TODAY
Father in heaven, I receive Your Word which is life and health to me today. I ask that You ignite my heart with Your holy fire so that I can pursue Your perfect plan for my life. Make my thoughts and words agreeable to Your will. In Jesus' Name, Amen.[/I

Have a blessed day _


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You are always such a blessing, Willbamom!!!!!! :hugs:

Good luck with the interview, Mrsk!!! :hugs:

Hiya Dipar! Good luck with the Doctor. I pray it goes well. I'm still waiting out my 2ww. I thought I could keep away from the site, but WISHFUL THINKING THAT WAS!!!!! :haha: So, I'm here trying not symptom spot (operative word being TRYING!!).

Have a beautiful day ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> I definitley sympathize with this. My waits between AFs are not nearly as long as yours, but during my cycles, the others have 2 cycles and chances to try and I have none. I hope yours comes soon. :hugs:

Hey someday - Thanks! :) How often are your AFs? Do you do anything to make them come more regularly??? Funny thing is that my AFs were never so irregular. They were like yours. Once a mth or once every 2 mths. They only became so irregular ever since we started NTNP. That must have been since June 2009. I´m still puzzled over it, but oh well...nothing I can do really. 

And funny thing was they also became so irregular after a friend of mine took some time to pray that God would regulate my periods..... That was the first time someone prayed for smth like that..... I felt that it was such a bad joke when that happened, but I can´t bring myself to believe that God did the exact opposite of what was prayed for......


----------



## Dahlia

Groovy - I found something online where you can work with a company who freezes sperm for you - u overnight it to them in special packaging and then it can stay indefinitely. sooooooooooooooo crazy what we can do these days. but it's pretty expensive -I think it starts at $650 and is designed for people about to undergo vasc or people with cancers about to go under chemo. anyway, I'm sure you aren't interested in this. how much is dh away? he is in the service right?


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios, the longest one I've had recently was 50 days, the shortest is 41 days. I haven't done anything to shorten them because I'm pretty sure it's still the horrid birth control getting out of my system. I've been off the pill for almost a year and a half now, and it's been over 2 years since my last depo shot. I do see things slowly getting better, I finally am getting CM after having basically none for about a year after BC. 

So weird that yours went all crazy right when you started NTNP. As far as the prayers--I don't think God works like that. Sometimes he says "no" or "wait" but he doesn't cause bad things to happen. The rain falls on both the just and the unjust you know, and sometimes crappy things just happen. :( It's hard when they correspond to our prayers for an opposite thing, but I really believe that God is more loving than that.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> good to hear Dipar! I'm so glad your doctor is being so understanding! :D It sounds like you are on your way to a BFP!
> 
> Just so you know, if she thinks Clomid would help you, Walmart sells the generic for like $9. That's where I'm going to get mine if I ever get the doc to prescribe it. :thumbup:

 Yes Someday she was very understanding :D No cocky responses from her, and she seems like she is willing to help me, regardless of the cost and insurance. She asked about my previous 2 pregnancies and if I had any problems with them and I said no. And I also let her know I never had any cyst on my ovaries before UNTIL I took that depo shot. I told her that shot really messed me up! Big time! Yes I cant speak for every woman who had the depo, because it affects every woman differently, but to me, FORGET IT! So she wants to check my levels before she puts me on any meds, but in the mean time, she wants me to take my vitamins in the mean time.

I'll let you know what she will do. Love ya ladies :kiss: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

willbamom1day said:


> This was in my email this morning and I thought I would share......
> 
> _TODAY'S WORD from Joel and Victoria
> 
> "For the vision is yet for an appointed timethough it tarries, wait for it"
> (Habakkuk 2:3, KJV))
> 
> God has an appointed time to fulfill the visions, dreams, and desires in your heart. Just because it has taken a long time or because you've tried and failed doesn't mean it's not going to happen. Don't give up on those dreams! Don't be complacent about pursuing what God has placed in your heart. Our God is a faithful God. No matter how long it's been, no matter how impossible things look, if you'll stay in faith, your set time is coming.
> 
> Remember, every dream that's in your heart, every promise that has taken root, God put it there. Not only that, but He has every intention of bringing it to pass. Hold on to that vision today. Declare by faith, "My time is coming. God is working behind the scenes on my behalf. I will fulfill my destiny!" As you continue to hold on to that vision and speak life over your dreams, it won't be long before you see them begin to take shape. You'll see your faith grow, you'll see your hope strengthen, and you'll see yourself step into the destiny God has prepared for you!
> 
> A PRAYER FOR TODAY
> Father in heaven, I receive Your Word which is life and health to me today. I ask that You ignite my heart with Your holy fire so that I can pursue Your perfect plan for my life. Make my thoughts and words agreeable to Your will. In Jesus' Name, Amen.[/I
> 
> Have a blessed day _

_

 willbamom1day I so love you ! Thank you soooo much  for putting this on here, that was a "NOW WORD" for me at this moment! I got this relaxing peace over me when I read this! The more you put your faith to what HE said, the more peace you will get!_


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree with Someday on our prayers and God "answering" them. Sometimes, he answers our prayers the way want them, other times, he is waiting until His perfect timing. however, I do not believe that God causes anything bad. Our God is just and righteous. He is a sovergn God, who loves and heals, One who is understanding and sympathetic. With that said, i believe that the bad stuff that happens, is because of Satan. Satan is the enemy, he is the one that causes the problems. Sometimes we make dumb choices and those choices result in a bad event, though we do need to take responsibility and we do have free will, Satan put us in that place. Satan is against, but God is for us. How great is that for us? (the God part i mean, cant wait till Jesus kicks some serious Satan butt! LOL)
At any rate, i do NOT think, for one minute, that TTC is due to something we did wrong or some dumb choice we made. The Lord calls us to have babies and calls us to a life of relationships. God is good, he doesn't cause the problems. Jesus is working a great deal in all of us, even in our babies (even in the babies to come). And i know TTC is tough and takes a mental toll, but know that God is in our favor, Jesus has said that we will be given these babies. This is Satan's way of defeating us. God will Prevail. We will ALL have our babies :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

hi dahlia - thanks so much for sharing that info re: freezing but you're right, prob not the way DH and I will go. yes, he is in the services and sadly, he has been/is away a lot at the begininning of this year :cry: makes it really hard to TTC and well...I really miss him. I have him for a couple more nights and then he's gone again for three weeks. It just is the way it is and I have to hope and pray that the later part of the year has him home a lot more.

oh cheerios - i'm with someday sweetness. it's hard to wrap your head around why bad things happen when you're trying so hard to walk a Christian path. God hurts when we hurt babe - just like the Gaitiher song you shared with us awhile back. I will pray that you find peace. Can you pray for me in this regard too? I'm finding it so hard to understand why I MC'd I need to find peace too.

willbe - devotional so perfect...again. I was crying and praying as I read. thank you.

take care everyone, love


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Groovygrl, i am so sorry about your loss :cry: Having experienced a loss myself, it brings tears to my eyes hearing of woman and their babys :sad2: Satan had his hand where it shouldn't have been. I wept for days, crying out to the Lord, just visualizing Jesus with my head on his lap, just being there and crying with me. I also found strength in scripture. 
Specifically in Psalm 139:

_"...your hand will guide me and your strength will support me...even in darkness i cannot hide from you...You made all the delicate, inner parts of my body, and knit me together in my mother's womb. Thank you for making me so wonderfully complex! Your workmanship is marvelous- how well i know it. *You watched me as i was being formed in utter seclusion, as i was woven together in the dark of the womb*. *You saw me before i was born. Every day of my life was recorded in your book. Every moment was laid out before a single day had passed*...when i wake up, You are still with me."_

I pray that amongst the darkness, the Lord will reveal himself to you. This is a terribly sad time. The Lord WILL give you strength and He WILL get you through this. A great gift awaits us in heaven, Low, our babies will be there and we will meet them and love them and they will be beautiful. :flow:


----------



## groovygrl

thank you, thank you. a million times thank you.

I appreciate you Guppy and your story is one of faith and believing. It inspires me and reminds me that there are happy endings OR shall I say beginnings?

As you know, it just takes time for this hurt to heal and it's all still pretty fresh. I believe that because I was pregnant once that I (we) can do it again by the good grace of God. Amen

love you :hugs: thanks for taking the time to warp your cyber arms around me. xo


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> At any rate, i do NOT think, for one minute, that TTC is due to something we did wrong or some dumb choice we made. The Lord calls us to have babies and calls us to a life of relationships. God is good, he doesn't cause the problems. Jesus is working a great deal in all of us, even in our babies (even in the babies to come). And i know TTC is tough and takes a mental toll, but know that God is in our favor, Jesus has said that we will be given these babies. This is Satan's way of defeating us. God will Prevail. We will ALL have our babies :hugs:

Thanks for bringing this up. I have a hard time with this sometimes, thinking I am not getting pregnant because of the birth control choices I made. I never knew they had such side effects! I know I should have done more research and found out more about how they really work and what they can actually do to a woman's body. I'm kicking myself because I'm an academic--studying and researching is what I do! What can I say, I was young and dumb? :wacko: When I talk to my sister about TTC, she _always_ brings up the depo shot and says that it's only because of it that I'm not getting pregnant. She is trying to be reassuring, I think, by telling me that it's not that my body can't do this, it's just the lasting effects of the shot. At least I like to think that that is why she brings it up--I'm not sure because she is very anti-BC and has never used hormonal methods. 

It's good to know that God can overcome anything we do to ourselves. The barren women in the Bible, Elizabeth and Hannah, are not mentioned as having done anything wrong. Actually, the story of Hannah has been such a support and inspiration to me through my TTC journey. I'm thinking of naming my first daughter Hannah as a reminder of all God has carried me through.


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning my blessed friends :hugs:

I went to church lastnight - I usually never go on Wednesday but was drawn to this service. As I sat there and listened to the praise songs we sang and the people giving a testimony of how good God has been to them just this week I walked away truly blessed for going and hearing their testimony and Pastor's word on how good of a God we serve .

God is good!!!!!!! 24hrs a day 7 days a week - just because I don't have my bfp yet and who knows I may never get it but I can stand strong knowing that God is on my side and He knows what is best for me and will never give me more than I can handle. 

The devil is what puts the negative and defeat in us - he would love for you to turn against God and to not trust and have faith in Him - we need to let the devil know that our God is bigger and stronger than he is and we are in good capable in hands in Jesus.

I found out the other day that the lil girl we were real close to adopting a lil over a year ago (her mom decided to keep her) was taken from her mom and put in state custody (the dad is in prision which is one reason she was going adoption route) and this made me very sad but I had to remember I prayed to God that his will be done in our adoption situation and in everyones heart and he answered my prayer - God uses all things to his glory. My hope is that this situation will bring that mom and dad to God and they will be a family again.

Sorry for all the ramble this was just on my heart this morning - every morning I pray God leads me so that I bring glory to His name. The things I write or share on here are straight from the heart that He has out there - each and every one of you are in good hands, keep praying and believing I know God has many blessings in your life yo come.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. Havent been on in a while. I have to pull myself away from BNB from time to time. Seeing all these BFPs and everything just gets to me most times. I finished my last provera pill about 3-4 days ago. When should I get my period? Why am I so afraid that I am not going to get my period even though I have taken these pills???? I am so afraid of that. DH asked me why havent I gotten it and Im like I dont know?? Because when ive taken it before I would get it either during taking the pills or right after. I dont know why my body is acting so stupid now after being so regular. It just makes me sick.

Yes I know God is in my corner and I know that He will give us the desire of our hearts and I know we are to love him and be grateful, so why do I feel like I dont care?

Anywho, thats my rant today. I hope all is well. Going to a gospel poetry thingy at a nearby church tonite, hopefully that will be fun.:shrug:


----------



## groovygrl

Gospel poetry thing-y sounds cool mrskc. Do you write as well? And... how was that interview?

I am so sorry that you haven't seen AF yet? AAAARGH! This whole TTC thing can be a bit much sometimes right? Please come AF, please don't come AF and round and round we go :wacko:

I don't know whether or not you and DH believe in TCM or acupuncture? I know my circumstance is very different but... I have always been a 28 day girl but this month I went to day 32 and still nothing but tiny bit of spotting. I went to my TCM practitioner on Tues. and said, "help! I need someone to 'pop' me! I need to bleed and this tension needs to release" I felt like a volcano ready to erupt. Anyhoo... we did acupuncture and massage and voila wed. am (@ 3 am :sleep:) I woke up to terrible cramps and the blood was seriously flowing (sorry TMI) 

Now, I know that being 4 days late is a whole different ball game to being 40 days late and taking metformin. I'm not trying to downplay your situation 'cus Lord knows you must be soooo frustrated and worried. But... just wanted to tell you about my acupuncture experience. You can give me a big cyber raspberry if you want. It's cool, I might deserve it!:haha:

I pray you get AF soon. Enjoy your evening! Maybe write a crabby poem about what a silly cow :witch: is? probably won't go down very well at the Christian poetry night tho heh? But you'd be keeping it real! :rofl:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Someday -

Good luck on the GMAT sat.​


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks groovygrl!! You're the best! :friends: I was just coming here to ask y'all to pray for me. :D It's tomorrow morning, and I'm so scared. I took another practice test tonight and did well, so I am hoping and praying that will be the case tomorrow.

The acupuncture idea is a good one. I had acupuncture for awhile, it didn't work for me (obviously) but my acupuncturist said she had seen a lot of success with it. It's worth looking into, at least. Mrskc, I hope you something happens soon. It is so stressful to wait. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc :hugs: I am so sorry your having a rough time and that crazy AF still won't show - I am praying for you. Try and relax and enjoy your weekend and maybe she will show than. As far as the accupuncture I know of a few who have used it with fertility issues and have gotten a bfp.

Hi groovy have a great weekend

someday prayers are sent up for you today for your GMAT

Prayers and blessings for everyone. Have a great weekend


----------



## Deb111

:cry: So that's me out for another month 

My cycles seem to be getting shorter :shrug: I've always been 28 days give or take a day and this one's been 24 which is crazy!

I have to admit I went off track with my pregnacare the last couple of months for various reasons and am sure I've read about people's cycles been lengthened when they're taking pregnacare and must get back on them anyway.

Anyone had any experience of this?
Deb x


----------



## willbamom1day

Deb111 said:


> :cry: So that's me out for another month
> 
> My cycles seem to be getting shorter :shrug: I've always been 28 days give or take a day and this one's been 24 which is crazy!
> 
> I have to admit I went off track with my pregnacare the last couple of months for various reasons and am sure I've read about people's cycles been lengthened when they're taking pregnacare and must get back on them anyway.
> 
> Anyone had any experience of this?
> Deb x

lots of :hugs: for you

your time will come


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies! I just dont understand why its not here or how long you are suppose to wait for it to come when on provera?? Some say 5 days and some say as late at 14 days. Its all so confusing. Enough about me, Ill sulk to myself.

Someday, I hope your test went well.
Groovy and willbamom, you are the greatest and the poetry reading was very nice.

Im on spring break:happydance::happydance: and going to Chicago weds so hopefully my period comes while there.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

I haven't written in a while. . sorry for that, but I have been reading and trying to keep up with everyone so I know how I can pray for each of you!! :flower: 

Mrskc-sorry you are having such a hard time hon. I pray for God's grace, strength, and wisdom for you and your dh. :hugs:

Deb. . . sorry AF got you!! Hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

someday-how was your test??? Hope you did well!!

Everyone else-hope you are all doing well and having a very blessed weekend so far. Mine has been pretty good. Had a rough week just b/c DH and I haven't been getting along so well, haven't even :sex: in 12 days now!! He's just been soo angry all the time, and I have been feeling unwanted and not needed. We had a chat and things seem to be getting much better. :thumbup: 

I am in a musical tomorrow at church that our worship pastor wrote last year called "I Will Rise." He dedicated it to his FIL as they are very close and last year his FIL was battling cancer. Well, now, as we are premiering the musical at church, his FIL is going to heaven to be with Jesus. :cry: It's sad, but so neat that we will be singing to him in heaven.

Well, IF I start my period, it will be tomorrow. I don't really have any symptoms of af or a bfp, so only time will tell. DH and I have been confessing over the past 2 weeks that I am pregnant (only to each other of course) just to keep our spirits up and to "make it happen." Like the word says. . . the words of our mouth are extremely powerful. :winkwink:

Wow. . . I am wordy tonight! Hope you all have a blessed Sunday!!! and great week in case I don't get back in here until later. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Mrskc--I was just reading about Provera online, and from what I read your period should come within 2 weeks of taking the pills. The pills don't bring on your period, the withdrawal from them does. (Again, from what I understand from reading about how it works.)

I hope you get AF soon.


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, sorry it's been a rough couple weeks for you, but I'm glad you and your DH could talk it out. :D 

I try to keep positive too and "pretend" I am pregnant for the 2 weeks just to keep some hope. DH doesn't like it though, he gets too sad when I'm not. 

Hopefully AF won't show tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone! Hope you are all having a blessed Sunday.

mrskc enjoy your spring break and your trip - try to clear your mind and hopefully things will fall into place

rdy2b any sign of a bfp yet? praying for you

someday how was your day yesterday with the GMAT?

as for me no sign of af yet - praise God! if a no show I will test in th emorning.

getting ready to head to the movies with hubby

have a great day!


----------



## somedaymama

willbamom1day, I hope :af: stays far away from you! Let us know!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Willbeamom- we are both testing tomorrow!!! I am so excited and anxious at the same time!! Blessings on you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! I know I have been a whiny baby on here lately. Guess I have been feeling down, and crazy:wacko:.:wacko:. I believe my cycle is on her way!! Yay!:happydance: I had some reddish-pinkish spotting this morning. When DH and I get a good:sex: in, it usually brings it on. I wonder why that is?? Anywho, so I was debating on Femara or Clomid this month and I think I will probably stick with clomid. I am also geared to start everything I can do humanly to get this baby this month. 

Next church was awesome today. We had Priscilla Shirer at our church todayhttps://www.goingbeyond.com/! She is an awesome woman of God. I learned a lot through her today and I wanted to share it with you all.

Her sermon was entitled: Sleepwalking. Basically she was talking about being content in this season, and to stop rushing life. Dont be so consumed with your own life that you miss Jesus. We are at a "certain place" in our lives right now with this TTCing. A "certain place" as it is referred in the bible is a sacred place. A place where God will have an experience with us. Now in life we will have "stones" or hard times and frustration when it comes to TTC, but we must remember that "good stuff is hidden in the hard stuff". Ask God to give you spiritual vision to see the treasure within the hard stuff. Now when I heard this, I immediately thought of the great testimony that I will have of how God has blessed me with this baby. 

Just a little inspiration for your day and for you and me to know that God is in our corner and when those "stones" of TTC come our way, we should know that God has something special for us on the other side. So smile and know that God has NOT forgotten about us!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks Mrskc!! That is so encouraging! You always have such great wisdom to share with us and I really appreciate it. Hope you have a blessed week and are blessed with your little one soon!! :)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well, still no AF and a BFN this morning. :cry: I've had such an emotional day, any and all prayers are much appreciated. Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

aww, sorry about the BFN. :hugs: praying for you.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, has AF come fully yet?


----------



## Dahlia

sorry rdy. prayers your ways.

and thinking of you mrskc!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning :hugs:

mrskc hope your af shows and you can move on to getting your bfp

rdy2b hope you get your bfp

My af showed :nope: 

I shared this in my journal and wanted to post it here - I believe you can relate .......

I did have a bit of a situation yesterday - I was so upset, hurt and mad that I didn't want to do my bible reading and prayer time almost like I thought i would punish God for punishing me and not giving me my bfp yeah because it works that way right? NO I was only punishing myself by not doing my prayera nd bible time - I didn't get my bfp because it's not my time - I am not ready.

My time will come in God's time and not a minute sooner. The quicker I can realize that and let go and let God the sooner I will be a mother.

I came across this on my calendar (past few days)and wanted to share.......

_Any signs of growth in the garden - *The glory of the Lord shall be revealed *(Isaiah

Any signs of growth within you - *The glory of the Lord shall be revealed *(Isaiah 40:5)

I can help you with the garden - *His heavens shall drop down dew *(Deuteronomy 33:28)

And I can help you - *I have heard they prayer* (2 kings 20:5)_

The garden is my womb, the dew is my seed and God is telling me that he has heard every single one of my prayers and has not forgotten them however until I work on me/in me wil I receive His blessing.

God bless you all - you each hold a special place in my heart and I know that God has answered my prayers that I have prayed for some of yall and others he is still working on but has not forgotten. I am going to step back from the computer and ttc and work more on me. :hugs: and prayers for you all.


----------



## somedaymama

I may have mentioned here that if I'm not pregnant by summer, we are going to pay out of pocket for the tests I need for the doctor to prescribe me Clomid. Well, after talking with some other girls here and my DH, I think we have a new plan. Every other cycle that I've been charting, I haven't had a clear ovulation pattern (such as last month, my temps shifted but not in a real ov pattern--high temps for 18 days, obviously no pregnancy). 

So, I'm think that instead we will pay OOP for me to have an hsg done. If I have a blocked tube or something that is keeping me from ovulating every other month, Clomid isn't going to help. My campus doctor, the one that originally told me to start charting and referred me to the RE, told me that if I have this test done and there are issues, it can be easier to get pregnant for the next few months after the test because the dye pushes through blockages or something like that. 

thoughts? opinions?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well, still no AF and a BFN this morning. :cry: I've had such an emotional day, any and all prayers are much appreciated. Thanks in advance! :flower:

Im praying for you RDY! Its always tough isnt it!:cry: Hopefully you get BFP and AF does not come!!! I know you said you didnt get much BD time in but remember it only takes one time!:hugs:

@someday: Yes it has, but not real heavy as usual but its here. So tomorrow starts clomid, then 5 days after last clomid pill OPK's and Guanefisin for 20 days. Going to pick up that Preseed while Im in Chicago as well, that way I dont have to pay for shipping. Where are you in your journey?:hugs:

@willbamom1day: Sorry about AF! I know its easier to take a step back from this because it can become so confusing. Remember this is a stone for us and one day we will get the glory out of TTC. He has us in a certain place so that we can be in His sacred space.:hugs: Prayers coming your way! Yes my AF is fully here.

@Dahlia:Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I am doing great. AF here and in TTC mode for now. It may change later. It isnt my true focus anymore because of all the pain. One of my friends had her baby at 515am today. She sent me the pic and everything. I just stood there staring and saying, Wow, I wish it was me. But I cant get consumed in it. As the saying goes, my time is coming and I just got to weather the stones right now!!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> I may have mentioned here that if I'm not pregnant by summer, we are going to pay out of pocket for the tests I need for the doctor to prescribe me Clomid. Well, after talking with some other girls here and my DH, I think we have a new plan. Every other cycle that I've been charting, I haven't had a clear ovulation pattern (such as last month, my temps shifted but not in a real ov pattern--high temps for 18 days, obviously no pregnancy).
> 
> So, I'm think that instead we will pay OOP for me to have an hsg done. If I have a blocked tube or something that is keeping me from ovulating every other month, Clomid isn't going to help. My campus doctor, the one that originally told me to start charting and referred me to the RE, told me that if I have this test done and there are issues, it can be easier to get pregnant for the next few months after the test because the dye pushes through blockages or something like that. thoughts? opinions?

Yes I have heard that before but Im not too sure of the success rate with it. I have had an HSG, and my copayment was $250 but the total procedure was about 1000-1500 without insurance. I didnt have any blockages and the died flowed right out. I had that test in July 2009 and I have yet to have a pregnancy. Not to pour salt on your parade, Im just telling you my experience. Ive also taken clomid on and off for the last 2 yrs and nada yet. Im taking it again this month but i think if no BFP, next month I do IUI and go on to injectibles. She has already prescribed me ovidrel, which is a shot I give myself in tummy but I havent tried it yet. So that has been my experience. 

When I got BFP with my daughter, I was on BC and had just stopped taking it for a few days and I got pregnant right away. DH says we should try that but I think its counterproductive to take birth control which prevents pregnancy to get pregnant??


----------



## somedaymama

Well, I'm only thinking it will help _if_ I have a blocked tube. It does appear that one side of my reproductive organs isn't working just right, and I'm thinking a blocked tube is probably better than a non functioning ovary. :) I want to wait for at least one more cycle before I start to really think that there is a problem though.


----------



## somedaymama

Oh, and about taking BC--I know it happens that way for a lot of people, but I agree with you that that sounds counter-productive. You just risk messing up your hormones if you go on the pill.


----------



## Guppy051708

I agree that taking BCPs is counter productive. In the long run that may set you back even. (it may not, but it could). It would at least set you back a month because for BCPs to be effective, it takes about 7 says to start working and then who knows what the last 3 weeks of that month would be like. Another thing is, BCP dont allow the uterus to get fully all of the tissue (partly why periods are so much lighter when on BCPs). And since your TTC you would want your uterus to be as thick as possible for baby to really get snuggie in there. 
Totally up to you though. :flow:


----------



## rubygirl01

Good morning everyone, My name is Kate and was wondering if you mind if i join ya'll? I live in the sunny state of Florida. I have 2 boys that are 11 and 5 and we will be trying for baby #3 in May. I had a MC Feb 14th and we are waiting 2 cycles before ttc again. I go back to my doc on April 12th to get the all clear and get off BCP. I found out i had PCOS in 2003 and so i am metforum currently to help the process along when we TTC again. Anyways you all sound so wonderful and cant wait to chat with you guys more.


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave: hi Kate! 
Nice for you to join us!
So sorry for your loss :hugs: 
I know the Lord will be blessing you, as with all the other ladies on here, very soon with a sweet baby :flow:


----------



## rubygirl01

Hey Guppy, 
thanks so much. Honestly my hubby and i feel that God was preparing us for the MC and he walked with us as we went down that path together. It has been a sad yet amazing time because it brought not only us closer together, it brought us as a couple closer to God.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Rubygrl! So nice to have you here. I hope that you get that May BFP right away!! So sorry to hear about your loss. Welcome!

@Guppy: No Im not even thinking of doing that. My husband is crazy so dont mind him. Plus he doesnt know TTC like I do. Glad to see you!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome rubygirl! :wave: I love your name! 

I'm sorry to hear about your MC. :hugs: I hope you heal quickly and get a BFP soon.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome Rubygirl!! So glad you can join us! There are some wonderful ladies on here. Sorry to hear of your MC, hoping and praying for your BFP soon! :flower:

someday-my SIL had a blocked tube and did the dye test. It does "clean out" your tubes. She was preggo within 2 cycles after she had that done. :thumbup: I had it done and my tubes were both clear. Just so you know, it is more uncomfortable that what you would think. I was quite surprised to be honest, I just wasn't expecting the pain that it involved. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't awful, just more than I expected. :blush: 

Thank you everyone for your prayers and encouraging words!! :hugs: I really appreciate it. :hugs: Af came this morning, so DH is going to do his SA retest Thurs so that we can see what we need to do to get his little swimmers a little more active. :winkwink: Hope you all are having a very blessed week so far! :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Rdy2! I've heard from a few people that the test is more uncomfortable than they expected. It's good for me to be prepared!

Sorry about AF, I hope you and your doctors can figure something out to help your DH's swimmers. <3


----------



## Dahlia

yeah, the part I liked is when they say, "I'm going to clamp down on your cervix now...this might be uncomfortable." holy hell! nah, I'm a baby, Someday...and it really isn't bad at all. the thought of the whole this is more scary. but it certainly isn't the same as reading a book at the beach.


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy - sorry about this cycle, hon. Praying the Lord blesses you soon with your baby.


----------



## somedaymama

Is anyone testing soon? I'm planning to test on Monday, April 5. 

My chart is looking pretty! :D
 



Attached Files:







temps.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies.....long time no see.

:af: got me sometime last week..... I was so devastated because I thought we had been successful.....been too devastated to even come to the website. Anyways, giving my body a break from the meds for a month or two, and trying things the natural way for now. It's all in God's hands.

So sorry about WillbaMom and Rdy2baMom!! Let's keep praying for :bfp: this Holy Month of April!! :hugs:

Good luck with the hsg Someday. It does work for some people. About the BC, I feel you 100%. I also think the pills I took between 2007 - 2008 totally messed up my system. But I know God in His infinite mercy will undo all the damage I inflicted and right every wrong. HE is definitely in control!!

Mrsk....good one with the :af:...and goodluck this month. I pray you a very big fat :bfp: this month!

Toodles people!!!! :flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Isi-welcome back!! Sorry to hear of AF getting you, it is sooo hard. :cry: But keep praying girl, you'll get your BFP! :hugs:

Someday-your chart is looking great hon!! Blessings on you, hope this is your month! :hugs:

Just a quick scripture I thought we could all use. . .

We are destroying speculation and every lofty thing raised up against the knowledge of God, and we are to take every thought captive to the obedience of Christ" (2 Corinthians 10:5 NASB). 

I know I let my thoughts get the best of me a lot more than I should, and this verse just reminded me that I have power over all of it!! No more negative thoughts to ruin my days. :thumbup: Love you ladies and have a blessed day!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Is anyone testing soon? I'm planning to test on Monday, April 5.
> 
> My chart is looking pretty! :D

That is one great looking chart you got there hun!! :yipee:
Almost looks triphasic!!! :wohoo:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> That is one great looking chart you got there hun!! :yipee:
> Almost looks triphasic!!! :wohoo:

:wohoo: I can't believe my temps keep going up! I wanted sooo badly to test this morning after I saw my temp, but I held out because DH is out of town and I don't want to tell him over the phone. I know he'll ask every day, so I can't just not tell him. Also, I'm only 9 dpo, and I don't want to see a (hopefully false) negative!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi Ladies,

I pray that everybody is being blessed! I didn't get a chance to read past replies. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

After 17 loooong months, I think I *may* have gotten a BFP this morning at 10 dpo.

Actually, I'm sure I saw a second line, but it just doesn't seem real yet! My DH is out of town and I want to tell him in person so I can't show anyone the test or talk to them about it. 

:baby: :dance: :baby: :dance: :baby:

This is the verse that has carried me through many hard months: "And the LORD remembered her, so in the course of time Hannah conceived and gave birth to a son." I Samuel 1:19-20 Sometimes it feels like God doesn't notice how badly I want a baby, but he does indeed remember us!

Thanks to all of you girls for the prayers, support, and love! Hopefully I will have a very clear BFP to show you all tomorrow morning!


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> After 17 loooong months, I think I *may* have gotten a BFP this morning at 10 dpo.
> 
> Actually, I'm sure I saw a second line, but it just doesn't seem real yet! My DH is out of town and I want to tell him in person so I can't show anyone the test or talk to them about it.
> 
> :baby: :dance: :baby: :dance: :baby:
> 
> This is the verse that has carried me through many hard months: "And the LORD remembered her, so in the course of time Hannah conceived and gave birth to a son." I Samuel 1:19-20 Sometimes it feels like God doesn't notice how badly I want a baby, but he does indeed remember us!
> 
> Thanks to all of you girls for the prayers, support, and love! Hopefully I will have a very clear BFP to show you all tomorrow morning!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Someday I pray this is it! You deserved it! You and your husband :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Dipar!! :D :D :D

:hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

somedaymama said:


> Thanks Dipar!! :D :D :D
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Your welcome Somday!! You so derserve it!


----------



## Deb111

What wonderful news someday! Can't wait to see your test! :happydance:

As someone else who has been TTC for the same sort of time as you, you give me so much hope

What a welcome home for your hubby! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Deb. :hugs:

Please pray for me, girls. My line is very very faint this morning--shouldn't it be getting darker by 11 dpo? I am very scared that this is a chemical. :sad1:


----------



## somedaymama

I just did a little search of fertility friend's hpt gallery of pictures, and it looks like other people had similar tests at 11 dpo. That makes me feel a little better. 

:hugs: to all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Praying for you hun. I'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

:baby::baby::baby::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::dust::test::test::test::happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby:

this is it for you! I know it!!!

a BFP to a LONGTIME FAITH MEMBER!!! it's been a while since we've had one in here...and I couldn't think of a better person for it to happen to!!! who is next? prayer works. love you, Someday. will continue praying for this baby to snuggle in and lay his little head down for a 9 month nap. or hers?!


----------



## somedaymama

It has been a long time! Yay for the :bfp:!!

I don't know what I would have done without you girls. I went through some hard times you all! Thanks for being my shoulder to cry on. :hugs:

We need some more BFPs. Really, if I can get pregnant after all this time, anyone can! Praying for you girls. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@somedaymama: Congrats on your BFP. I am happy that God has blessed you. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooh congrats Someday! I am soooo happy for you! Gosh, you must be over the moon! God is truly awesome. 

Thanks Rdy2baMom! Amen to that! This month of April will be wonderful one for all of us, by His grace!


----------



## Deb111

:happydance: someday

Does dh know yet? :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

Not yet! I'm pretty sure he still thinks I haven't tested yet; I'll tell him when he gets home later today. :dance:

When I tell him, I just know he's going to try to tell me he already knew. lol.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congrats someday!! I am sooo excited for you! God is so good. :) 

Hope you all had a very blessed Easter. Hugs!!


----------



## Dahlia

can't wait to hear how the DH takes it?!!! yeah!


----------



## Sayuri

SOmeday momma!! just came on and saw your news!! congratulations!!!!!!!! hope you are ALL well!!!! got some reading to do on this thread!!!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Sayuri - hope u r feeling good!!!

Someday - we should call you Mama now...instead of Someday. ;)


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks Sayuri!! How are you feeling?

Dahlia, good point. :D:D


----------



## Sayuri

somedaymomma! Im feeling ok have some hurdles to cross as I have Fibroids which they are keeping an eye on they are quite low near the cervix and if they grow with the pregnancy hormone can block the babys passage to come out. so possible c-secton :nope: im praying so much about me and babys health. 

how are you feeling? I am so happy for you! I am hoping that there are many more baby bumps on this thread everyone is so insperational. As the Lord says "I will never leave your nor forsake you" he knows all of our concerns what a mighty God we serve!!!


----------



## Dahlia

wanted to share something powerful with you all. as I was having my monthly bawl over not being pregnant...I happened upon a devotional book I haven't looked at in over 5 yrs probably. "Hope For Each Day" (Billy Graham)...each day is dated - so I turned to April 4th and here we go:

Refined and Purified
"When He has tested me, I shall come forth as gold." Job 23:10

Affliction can be a means of refining and of purification. Just as ore must pass through the refiner's furnace before it can yield up its gold, so our lives must sometimes pass through God's furnace of affliction before they can bring forth something beautiful and useful to Him.

We might never have had the songs of Fanny Crsoby had she not been afflicted with blindness. George Matheson would never have given the world his immortal song, "O Love That Will Not Let Me Go," had it not been for the pain of personal tragedy and heartache. The "Hallelujah Chorus" was written by Handel when he was poverty-stricken and suffering from a paralyzed right side and right arm.

Affliction can also make us stronger in our faith and develop our confidence in God's watch care over us. It may also drive us back to the right path when we have wandered. David said, "Before I was afflicted I went astray, but now I keep your word." (Ps. 119:67)

*Whatever the reason, if God sends affliction your way, take it in faith as a blessing not a curse.*


----------



## Guppy051708

SOMEDAY!!!!!!!! :yipee:
I am so incredibly happy for you! The Lord IS GOOD! 
This baby will be happy and healthy :cloud9: 

Your chart looked awesome! :thumbup: and dont worry about the faint line, especially so early. I couldn't even get a super duper faint line until 12 DPOs this last time. Not to mention that your temps are still way high above coverline! :thumbup: And since its a different test strip, that could be why too. I am thrilled! And what a VERY awesome Easter gift! Jesus rocks and God is Great! I remember i got my :bfp: a couple days before Christmas, isn't it ironic how God works? :cloud9:


----------



## somedaymama

It's so good to see you Sayuri! I will be praying that your fibroids stay small so you won't need a c-section. I am feeling great! I have to pee every five minutes, but no other symptoms. Of course, it's still so early...I'll probably be puking my breakfast up by next week. ;) My hubby keeps telling me that he wishes I was sick or something so it would seem more real. Not that he wants me to be sick, he just wants a good sign. I told him there will be plenty in the coming weeks and months!

Dahlia, thanks for the reminder. I love that verse from Job!

Thanks Guppy! :wohoo: I couldn't believe I got a positive so early, I didn't expect at all. Actually, I was figuring that I wouldn't be disappointed by a negative because it was still early! LOL. I was worried about my temps dropping a little, but you are right, they are still far above the cover line. And as Dahlia reminded me, it's not like they can keep going up forever, I don't want a temp of 102!

I do remember that you got yours right before Christmas, and now mine right before Easter! I love how God works!


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia, you reminded me of this song:

O Rejoice In The Lord

God never moves without purpose or plan.
When trying His servant and molding a man.
Give thanks to the Lord though your testing seems long;
In darkness He giveth a song.

O rejoice in the Lord, He makes no mistake,
He knoweth the end of each path that I take,
For when I am tried and purified,
I shall come forth as gold.

I could not see through the shadows ahead;
So I looked at the cross of my Savior instead,
I bowed to the will of the Master that day;
Then peace came and tears fled away.

O rejoice in the Lord, He makes no mistake,
He knoweth the end of each path that I take,
For when I am tried and purified,
I shall come forth as gold.

Now I can see testing comes from above,
God strengthens His children and purges in love.
My Father knows best, and I trust in His care;
Through purging more fruit I will bear.

O rejoice in the Lord, He makes no mistake,
He knoweth the end of each path that I take,
For when I am tried and purified,
I shall come forth as gold.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

I decided to take a break from the site just to try and take my mind off baby making. 

Well ladies, GOD is wonderful. We just arrived back from holiday this evening my period was 2 days late so I poas and I got 2 lines :dance:

The LORD works in such amazing ways. The only month I thought we didn't have a chance he has blessed us.

I am off to bed, but wanted to share with you ladies this exciting moment

Congrats somedaymama...I haven't had a chance to read back over the last month I have been away so if there have been any other :bfp: congrats also.

Please can you all bear me in your prayers and pray this is a very sticky bean in Jesus' might name.

_*He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us allhow will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? - Romans 8:32*_


----------



## im_mi

oh, so much happy news in this thread!! Praise Jesus! Huge congrats to you girls :D :D :D


----------



## somedaymama

Yay beanni #1!!! :wohoo:

:yipee: Another BFP!! Congrats! Have you calculated a due date?

we seem to get them in packs around here. who is next?? :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I love how we get our :bfp: in clumps. This mean there has to be at least a couple extra BFPs!!!!!

Tomorrow i get to see my LO twice :cloud9: Can't wait! 
We have our 20 week scan tomorrow and then our 20 week appt. 
then i have the Fetal Echo in the afternoon. The DH couldn't get out of classes at Penn State so he's not able to go :( So im having my mama go with me. Should be fun, its in 3D, but im really nervous because they are looking for congenital heart defects. "they" say Isaiah has a 50-50 chance of having one since i do. Im believing and trusting that his heart is as healthy as possible, but im still so nervous. Just praying that my little buddie is okay :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

I hope you have a wonderful time seeing Isaiah tomorrow! Too bad your hubby can't go, but your mom will enjoy it! I'll be praying for your results, and for you to be at peace no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

somedaymama said:


> Yay beanni #1!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :yipee: Another BFP!! Congrats! Have you calculated a due date?
> 
> we seem to get them in packs around here. who is next?? :D

Hey somedaymama or shall I say mama, by God's grace we should be seeing our little one around 14th December. When is your estimated due date?


Goodluck Guppy051708, I pray that your LO is fit and healthy with no heart defects. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## somedaymama

That's my estimated due date too, based on ovulation!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :wave:

I am back from scan #1 (routine 20 week scan). Everything seems normal and fine...i think. Isaiah had his legs tightly closed (good thing we got the private scan a few weeks ago! LOL, that tech was 90% sure he's a boy! :blue:). Anyways, the scan tech couldnt view the kidneys so we have to go back for that (i assume everything is fine with his kidneys, but she just wants to see them to confirm). Unfortunately, im not so sure about his heart :cry: I really am hoping everything is okay, but she looked at it A LOT. She wasn't sure that she saw 4 chambers like there is supposed to be. She even enlarged it a bunch of times, so now im a little worried. I have to go back in 4 weeks for a rescan to check the heart and kidneys. I loved seeing him though! Just praying everything is good.

Next is scan #2, 3D scan for the Fetal Echo to check his heart is at 1:30pm. Maybe they will have more insight on everything :shrug: 

And oh yes, im still down 8 pounds pre pregnancy weight :wacko: Doc didn't seem too concerned about it though. Maybe a little but not enough to say anything...im a bit concerned though =/


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations to you both Someday and Beanni. :happydance::happydance:

Maybe I will get a BFP one day:shrug::wacko:


----------



## mommahawk

Hey ladies! I am so excited to come back and see two BFPs!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

What wonderful news! 

I'm still not preggo, but I had a good experience with the Ov Watch last month. I O'd on Day 19, which was 8 days later than I most recently had been, and two days later than ever recorded, so FF was freaking out. It was changing my O date every day or telling me it was an anovulatory month, etc. I would have been going crazy if not for the Ov Watch. It predicted it exactly! So when my Fertile Day 1 sign came up on CD 15, I was a little skeptical because normally I would've already ovulated a few days before that. But anyway, our timing was OK, but not great. I'm still taking my temps this month as well, just to make sure, but hopefully I can ditch the thermometer next month if I'm not preggo, and just go with the Ov Watch. I haven't hit FD1 yet this month, but it should be soon!
On another note, I switched from B100s to B50s last month, and you can see what it did to my O date. From Day 11 to Day 19! :growlmad: I stayed with the 50s this month, but it looks like it will be as late this month, and that my LP will be shorter again. Next month, I'll likely go back to the 100s. Anyway, that's my news...staying positive, and thanking God all the way! 

Yea again, for the little blessings God has given you two girls! Praying for you, Guppy! Welcome, Ruby!


----------



## Deb111

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> I am back from scan #1 (routine 20 week scan). Everything seems normal and fine...i think. Isaiah had his legs tightly closed (good thing we got the private scan a few weeks ago! LOL, that tech was 90% sure he's a boy! :blue:). Anyways, the scan tech couldnt view the kidneys so we have to go back for that (i assume everything is fine with his kidneys, but she just wants to see them to confirm). Unfortunately, im not so sure about his heart :cry: I really am hoping everything is okay, but she looked at it A LOT. She wasn't sure that she saw 4 chambers like there is supposed to be. She even enlarged it a bunch of times, so now im a little worried. I have to go back in 4 weeks for a rescan to check the heart and kidneys. I loved seeing him though! Just praying everything is good.
> 
> Next is scan #2, 3D scan for the Fetal Echo to check his heart is at 1:30pm. Maybe they will have more insight on everything :shrug:
> 
> And oh yes, im still down 8 pounds pre pregnancy weight :wacko: Doc didn't seem too concerned about it though. Maybe a little but not enough to say anything...im a bit concerned though =/

Keeping you in my prayers and hoping you get some positive news with second scan xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls - Finally managed to get my swabs done today to check for bacteria, chlamydia and thrush as requested by the FS!

It's taken so long to get them done due to being at the wrong point in my cycle, nurse being away etc and it's ALWAYS very traumatic for me to get smears etc done, BUT I did it :happydance: :thumbup: and should get the results by the end of the week

Hope everyone is doing ok
Deb x


----------



## Guppy051708

got some great news! :yipee: The doc looked over little Isaiah's heart extensively for 30 minutes, and im thrilled to say that everything is looking good! Medically speaking, i shouldnt be expecting any heart issues during this pregnancy or with my LO :cloud9: Praise God, because he has healed us!


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that is terrific news! Praise the Lord! :wohoo:


----------



## Deb111

Fabulous news Guppy! :happydance: Hopefully you can relax a little and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :thumbup: x


----------



## somedaymama

Hey Deb, I hope your tests come back perfect! Let us know!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Beanni!!! Such great news!!!! You and Someday have started the outpouring of blessings in this thread! By God's grace, it will extend to the rest of us!!

That's great news Guppy....so very happy for you! I know that your Isaiah will be born in the absolute best of health! God is indeed merciful!


----------



## beanni #1

Great news Guppy. God is indeed a healer.

Thanks Isi, I really do pray that there will be a continuation of blessings seen this month. IJN


----------



## Dahlia

CONGRATS BEANNI!

and Guppy - amazing news. praise God.

Mommahawk - so glad to hear OV Watch worked well for you so far - I think I told you but my friend thought she was ovulating earlier for 2 yrs. 1st month ov watch she ovulated CD21...didn't believe it - but she did get pregnant that month! I just love that story. 

anyway, praying for all you girls and more bfps coming our way soon. I am on CD2 right now - officially in my 12th month ttc.


----------



## Sayuri

GOOD news Guppy God can do anything!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> CONGRATS BEANNI!
> 
> and Guppy - amazing news. praise God.
> 
> Mommahawk - so glad to hear OV Watch worked well for you so far - I think I told you but my friend thought she was ovulating earlier for 2 yrs. 1st month ov watch she ovulated CD21...didn't believe it - but she did get pregnant that month! I just love that story.
> 
> anyway, praying for all you girls and more bfps coming our way soon. I am on CD2 right now - officially in my 12th month ttc.

@Dahlia: I see we are right behind one another. I am in month 13 of TTC. 

Hey ladies!:flower: I am currently on CD 10. We started temping this morning, and Im going to pick up the 20pk of OPK tomorrow. Hopefully I can get around to getting preseed too. I took clomid this month and so Im suppose to ovulate 5-10 days after my last pill. We started BDing last night and this morning:blush: and will continue to do so for the next 20 days lol. Maybe not every day but at least every other day. Good luck to the rest of us still in waiting. I really really hope this is my month, if not I feel like I might have a nervous break down, LOL.:dohh:


----------



## beanni #1

MrsKC the LORD is your strength :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

mrskc and dahlia This is my official 12th month TTC. . we are all so close! :thumbup:

beanni- congrats on the BFP girl!! I am so happy for you! Praying it is healthy and sticky :hugs:

Guppy- So very glad to hear that your baby is in excellent condition! Our healer is good! 

Glad to see that everyone is doing so well and lots of good new on the thread. A little update on DH and me. . . he did the SA re-test and his numbers came back MUCH higher, but still below normal. He has an appointment scheduled with an urologist next month if I don't get my BFP before then. Hopefully there is something they can do to help him. We have decided that if I am not preggo by July, we will do IUI. 

Blessings on all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, I'm glad to hear that the tests came back better! :thumbup: I hope you get your BFP soon!

Don't give up, ladies. I know you've all been trying a long time, and it sometimes feels like you can't go on anymore. It took 17 full months for me to get pregnant with this baby, and I know how hard it is. Trust in Jesus! He is the only one who has ultimate control over our bodies.

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Glad to see that everyone is doing so well and lots of good new on the thread. A little update on DH and me. . . he did the SA re-test and his numbers came back MUCH higher, but still below normal. He has an appointment scheduled with an urologist next month if I don't get my BFP before then. Hopefully there is something they can do to help him. We have decided that if I am not preggo by July, we will do IUI.
> 
> Blessings on all of you!! :hugs:

I am thrilled to hear the your DHs levels have increased! That is great news hunni! even if its still "below normal", the good news is that there is more! God is good. And im glad you have a plan dear :flow: Im confident that you will get your :bfp: before July, but if you dont you have an awesome plan :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Rdy2, I'm glad to hear that the tests came back better! :thumbup: I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> Don't give up, ladies. I know you've all been trying a long time, and it sometimes feels like you can't go on anymore. It took 17 full months for me to get pregnant with this baby, and I know how hard it is. Trust in Jesus! He is the only one who has ultimate control over our bodies.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks for your concern and support! Yes its very hard. I definitely trust Jesus and trying to hold onto this little bit of faith thats left. The hardest part for me is all this temping and testing only to end up every month with a period. It kinda makes you feel like you are wasting your time, you know? 

Anyway, everyone have a good day and again CONGRATS on the BFPs.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

anyone hear from aaisirie? I hope all is well with her!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Thanks for your concern and support! Yes its very hard. I definitely trust Jesus and trying to hold onto this little bit of faith thats left. The hardest part for me is all this temping and testing only to end up every month with a period. It kinda makes you feel like you are wasting your time, you know?

Oh I do know, all too well. :hugs:

I was wondering about Aaisirie as well. I hope she is okay.


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: YA HOO! I go away for a wee break and come back to BFP's!

YAAAAY! Someday! Sooooo...:wohoo: crazy happy for you. Joy, Joy and more Joy. Ohhhh I am praying for you sweetness. 

YAAAAY! Beanni! Fantastic JOYFUL news from you too :yipee: You are also in my prayers. Congratulations to you both!

Ready - glad to hear you have a really positive pro-active plan in place. I know how good it feels to be doing something.

Guppy, lovely pregnant you! How are you and Is-y boy bump?

mrskc - don't worry gorgeous, our turn is coming REAL soon, I can feel it. The power of prayer here is mighty and there's plenty of BFP's left for us!

News from me: DH is coming home in about 9 days :happydance: It's been really good for me to have a month of TTC off (albeit not by choice) My desperation can get out of control sometimes and the break has been really healthy for me. BUT... back on it next cycle :thumbup: I have a really positive PMA and feel like I'm really close to getting a BFP again. I saw my Dr. today and got a referral to a fertility specialist to talk about taking it up a notch (possibly using clomiphene for a cycle) and getting progesterone pessaries to have real handy - to use as soon as get BFP to prevent another loss (whether I need them or not, they don't hurt so...) Also seeing a super lovely and clever CMP and using herbs and acupuncture. so... ya along with prayer and plenty of BD'ing I feel really good about these appointments.

lotsa love - gotta go, I'm on step-mum duty (2 week school break here) and she keeps me really busy when her Dad's not here! 

xoxo baby dust


----------



## mrskcbrown

Its quiet around here today! Stopping in to say hello!!!!:flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Just wanted to pop in and say CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Guppy051708

I think a front page update is in order for all the :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> I think a front page update is in order for all the :bfp: :thumbup:

Thats so true.!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::flower::thumbup::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Although looking at that front page makes me sad to see that Im still in waiting geesh:dohh:.

Dont worry, I know all the sayings, "my turn is coming", "keep the Faith", "dont lose hope", LOL...I know I know!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi all - hope everyone's doing ok.

Phoned up to get the results of my swabs today - they came back 'test needs repeating' so I booked to have them done on Monday - they squeezed me in so that I stand a chance of getting the results back for FS appt on Thurs

Then I get a phonecall from the practice manager - the receptionist had assumed that they just needed re-doing - but apparently it's something to do with them using a different type of swab than the hospital that's testing them and they are not compatible. So I can't get them re-done there on Monday - have to wait til our appt on Thursday - turn up without the results and get them to do them there - hopefully with a little more patience than last time! 

They're going to have to get used to the fact that I need a little extra time and care with these things ... especially if I'm going to have to have other tests too?

It feels like the professionals who are supposed to be helping don't know what they are doing! What hope is there? Not even sure who's to blame for this one - not that it matters. 

Feel like it's 1 step forward and 2 steps back right now. 

Feeling so low plus hubby has just gone away until Sunday morning and I'm not used to him being away - I hate it - the place I'm at with my depression right now means I spend the whole time obsessively worrying about something bad happening - I know it's irrational but that doesn't help much
:sad1:

Guess you'll see a fair bit of me here between now and then if anyone's around?
xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Hi all - hope everyone's doing ok.
> 
> Phoned up to get the results of my swabs today - they came back 'test needs repeating' so I booked to have them done on Monday - they squeezed me in so that I stand a chance of getting the results back for FS appt on Thurs
> 
> Then I get a phonecall from the practice manager - the receptionist had assumed that they just needed re-doing - but apparently it's something to do with them using a different type of swab than the hospital that's testing them and they are not compatible. So I can't get them re-done there on Monday - have to wait til our appt on Thursday - turn up without the results and get them to do them there - hopefully with a little more patience than last time!
> 
> They're going to have to get used to the fact that I need a little extra time and care with these things ... especially if I'm going to have to have other tests too?
> 
> It feels like the professionals who are supposed to be helping don't know what they are doing! What hope is there? Not even sure who's to blame for this one - not that it matters.
> 
> Feel like it's 1 step forward and 2 steps back right now.
> 
> Feeling so low plus hubby has just gone away until Sunday morning and I'm not used to him being away - I hate it - the place I'm at with my depression right now means I spend the whole time obsessively worrying about something bad happening - I know it's irrational but that doesn't help much
> :sad1:
> 
> Guess you'll see a fair bit of me here between now and then if anyone's around?
> xx

:hugs:I hope that you feel better soon. I hate when they are not good at what they do. It makes you feel so mad and angry:growlmad:. Im praying that this is the last time for you and that they get everything right. I definitely feel your pain and know your pain. Blessings and Im praying for you and that the depression is defeated in Jesus' name!:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I think a front page update is in order for all the :bfp: :thumbup:
> 
> Thats so true.!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::flower::thumbup::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Although looking at that front page makes me sad to see that Im still in waiting geesh:dohh:.
> 
> Dont worry, I know all the sayings, "my turn is coming", "keep the Faith", "dont lose hope", LOL...I know I know!Click to expand...

Me too Mrskc. . . :hugs:

I updated the front page for you all. . . if I missed any other BFP's, please let me know. :flower: I know I wasn't really around much for a while. :blush:

My week has been an emotional one! Wednesday, while I was at choir at church, I just couldn't hold back the tears, and I had no idea why. When I left, I called my mom and asked her to meet me at my grandmothers house. I just began sobbing uncontrollably! I realized that I was just so sad and longing for a child with all of my heart, soul, and spirit that I had "sighs too deep for words" (as the bible calls them). I know I will be blessed with a child someday, but after a year of waiting, I was almost defeated. As I cried my grandmother started praying over me and she began to cry too, then my mom. It was such a precious time for the 3 of us! Needless to say, I left feeling fully rejuvenated. My spirit is at peace once again, and my hope has been restored. I am so blessed with such an awesome heritage and I can only hope and pray that I pass it on to my children too. :)

Hope you all have a very blessed weekend!!


----------



## groovygrl

I was so moved by your post ready2b 

I also have been blessed as I have Christian parents and grandparents and cousins and aunts and uncles and lots of fantastic friends. All this and I have never had so powerful a moment as you were blessed to have. I mean we have all prayed together - man, Grace said before meals would go on for days when my grandparents were still alive. We prayed in church, we prayed together before bed when we were little. But never have we joined together in prayer like that. Ready, yes you do have a powerful and beautiful family and someday soon you'll teach a wee someone how to pray. Praise God from whom all blessings flow baby!

Glad you're feeling lighter :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Rdy - I think that is a wonderful expression "sighs too deep for words". I think many of us have had moments of desperation like you and I am so glad that you had such wonderful support when you needed it. I hope you are feeling strengthened and renewed :hugs: xx


----------



## beanni #1

Rdy that is an amazing testimony. You really are blessed to have such a family.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I think a front page update is in order for all the :bfp: :thumbup:
> 
> Thats so true.!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::flower::thumbup::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Although looking at that front page makes me sad to see that Im still in waiting geesh:dohh:.
> 
> Dont worry, I know all the sayings, "my turn is coming", "keep the Faith", "dont lose hope", LOL...I know I know!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too Mrskc. . . :hugs:
> 
> I updated the front page for you all. . . if I missed any other BFP's, please let me know. :flower: I know I wasn't really around much for a while. :blush:
> 
> My week has been an emotional one! Wednesday, while I was at choir at church, I just couldn't hold back the tears, and I had no idea why. When I left, I called my mom and asked her to meet me at my grandmothers house. I just began sobbing uncontrollably! I realized that I was just so sad and longing for a child with all of my heart, soul, and spirit that I had "sighs too deep for words" (as the bible calls them). I know I will be blessed with a child someday, but after a year of waiting, I was almost defeated. As I cried my grandmother started praying over me and she began to cry too, then my mom. It was such a precious time for the 3 of us! Needless to say, I left feeling fully rejuvenated. My spirit is at peace once again, and my hope has been restored. I am so blessed with such an awesome heritage and I can only hope and pray that I pass it on to my children too. :)
> 
> Hope you all have a very blessed weekend!!Click to expand...

Rdy2bamom: I too have that same type of hertiage. We are four generations, me, my mom, my granny and my daughter. So it is so awesome to have that in your life. Sometimes I get like you where I just have to cry and then it feels better for a little while. It is so heart wrenching when you want a baby as badly as we do. Its almost like you know that you have to be patient and your turn is coming but its like if you hear that one more time, you might just scream! Im so glad that you feel better and I pray that your faith has been renewed. You are an awesome woman of God! Blessings.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Yay for the front page update! I still can't believe I'm on it. If the front page is right and not missing any, we didn't have any BFPs for 3 months! No wonder it felt so long.

Sorry about your testing, Deb. :hugs:

Rdy2, I'm so glad that your grandma and mom could pray with you and help you feel comforted. Sharing faith with family and having them encourage you is the best! My family are all Christians but they tend to be kind of legalistic sometimes, more interested in interpreting things exactly right and following things exactly right than in having a real relationship with God. They've gotten better in recent years, but it's still not really like what you described. I think what you have is awesome!

Hey groovygrl! I'm glad you have a plan in place with the progesterone etc so you are prepared for your BFP that is coming soon! Do they have any idea what caused your last loss? In any case, the progesterone can't hurt, and it will certainly help if that was the problem!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I just saw that you are temping! yay, another chart to stalk! ;) It looks like a good way to keep track of taking your meds too! :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia

and Immi! is Immi on the front page?


----------



## Dahlia

Look at your temp, Someday! that is so cool - it is basically flatlined now! how much longer are you gonna temp? prob for the rest of your life, huh? u r so organized w/ ttc! ;)


----------



## somedaymama

I know, it's crazy! I started to think my thermometer was broken, but I took my temp in the middle of the day and it was different. I'll probably temp until 6 weeks when I go for my first doctor visit. I wouldn't mind stopping now, but DH is really worried that something will happen and we wouldn't know. :( Hopefully after we hear the heartbeat for the first time we'll feel more reassured. :thumbup:

And yes, Im_mi needs to be on the front page!


----------



## somedaymama

I just asked DH when he would be okay with me stopping temping. He said when I get morning sickness or at 12 weeks. :wacko: Oh well, he's the one that takes my temp so I guess it doesn't matter to me. :haha:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

When did Immi get her BFP?? Does anyone know?? Thats just a lot of pages to look through. . .:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

@somedaymom: Yes I am temping. This is only my 4th day. I dont know what Im looking for?? Its like Im walking blindly. Starting mucinex today so that the clomid doesnt make my CM hostile.

Off topic: Anyone like Tyler Perry movies? Well his new one, "Why did I get married too?" is awesome. And if you didnt catch the first one, "Why did I get married?" you might want to rent it. I love going to the movies and I love movies that are about relationships and marriages. Have a great saturday!:happydance:


----------



## groovygrl

hi ready - perhaps you can just pm im_mi if no one remembers when she made her BFP announcement. I'm guessing shes at least 25 weeks so 21 weeks ago would be November sometime? - just my best guess but you're right, it would be really un-fun to scroll through the thread to try to find it. If that's the only option, let me know and I'll make it a wee project and let you know.:flower:

someday - how you feeling gorgeous? besides, over the moon! to answer your earlier question, no they don't know what caused my loss exactly but my doc. said that more than likely 'a jumble of chromosomes'- things not matching/pairing up properly so developement stops. Sadly, at my age this is going to be more common 'cus I'll have more than my fair share of fggs with faults. AND, the health care system will not cover any testing for pregnancy loss after 40. DH and I don't have a lot of $$ to throw at TTC Sooooo, here's me just trying to educate myself on the things that I can do (within reason) to eliminate the causes I can. Low progesterone or slow prog. climb in early pregnancy is another common reason (especially for older babes like me :winkwink:) and I can use progesterone pessaries for the first 11 weeks or so -till the placenta takes over. you're right they don't come with any sinister caution advice nor do they have any neg. side effects besides being messy (yucky.) They are very affordable "so, why not?" i say. I figure I need to have those pesky little bullets handy 'cus BFP is coming again soon. :thumbup: I will have a naturepath appointment next week too (yup, covering all bases) just to make sure I'm supplementing for my specific needs.Continue with acupuncture and massage- to keep anxiety in check. Then.. it's up to our good and gracious God.

mrskc - will rent one of those DVD's , thanks for the recommend. Haven't heard of them before.

deb - re: post on other thread. I'm just very used to DH's absences - the beginning of this year exceptionally bad. But... heh, no comparison being made at all! 'Cus two or three nights is just as sucky as three weeks when the anxiety fairy is tapping you on the shoulder! Glad your DH is home now:hugs: let us know how your appointment goes (this thurs is it?) thinking of you and praying for your comfort and for the clinic's staff to be supportive, gentle and ON TO IT! Amen (oh yeah, and all the results to be really positive)

nighty night all :sleep:


----------



## groovygrl

Hi ready - I just found a very recent post by im_mi (sorry for stalking you sweetness) and her baby ticker says she's 15 weeks along so she would have announced a BFP 11 weeks ago - end of Jan. I'll take a cruise thru jan posts and see if I can find it. x


----------



## groovygrl

okay - couldn't sleep 'till I sorted this one - ready, im_mi posted on jan 25 that she got her BFP the day before (so 24th jan) thanks for updating this for us! :hugs: 

Im_mi if you ever sneak in for a wee lurk stop and say hi. we miss you. sorry I stalked you but just wanted to update our BFP's. hope you and your family are happy and healthy. someday got a BFP! YAAAAAY :happydance: so did beanni :happydance:

still praying for your healthy and happy pregnancy doll! :hugs:

we're worried about Aaisrie, are you in touch with her? Please tell her that we miss her too and that she is in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> someday - how you feeling gorgeous? besides, over the moon! to answer your earlier question, no they don't know what caused my loss exactly but my doc. said that more than likely 'a jumble of chromosomes'- things not matching/pairing up properly so developement stops. Sadly, at my age this is going to be more common 'cus I'll have more than my fair share of fggs with faults. AND, the health care system will not cover any testing for pregnancy loss after 40. DH and I don't have a lot of $$ to throw at TTC Sooooo, here's me just trying to educate myself on the things that I can do (within reason) to eliminate the causes I can. Low progesterone or slow prog. climb in early pregnancy is another common reason (especially for older babes like me :winkwink:) and I can use progesterone pessaries for the first 11 weeks or so -till the placenta takes over. you're right they don't come with any sinister caution advice nor do they have any neg. side effects besides being messy (yucky.) They are very affordable "so, why not?" i say. I figure I need to have those pesky little bullets handy 'cus BFP is coming again soon. :thumbup: I will have a naturepath appointment next week too (yup, covering all bases) just to make sure I'm supplementing for my specific needs.Continue with acupuncture and massage- to keep anxiety in check. Then.. it's up to our good and gracious God.

Thanks for asking! I feel really good, I had a little nausea today at church, but I'm not sure if it was my imagination. :winkwink:

Sorry they couldn't tell you what happened, but it's great that you are checking into your options because your next BFP will be a full-term baby! :crib: I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Front page is updated :) Thanks hon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all. I had an IUI consultation appt booked for May 4 but the DR called and said that she has an opening for this thursday, so I said yes. Its at 11am. Now I wish I would have just kept the May 4 appt because now I have to take the day off. Im sure if I call to reschedule it, it will be months before I can get another. I called about the May 4th appt in February:wacko:. I teach and I dont like leaving my kids with subs:wacko:. Hopefully at the end of the month we will be BFP and not even have to go through with the whole situation then.
Decisions, decisions, and dilemmas, dilemmas!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Well at least this means you'll be able to get the IUI sooner! I hope it works out the way you want. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Well at least this means you'll be able to get the IUI sooner! I hope it works out the way you want. :hugs:

Unfortunately, DH cant go with me, so I will have to reschedule tomorrow. Prayerfully we will get a decent appointment time and within a reasonable time. Also prayerfully we will get preggers on our own and we wont have to dish out the money. Keep praying for us and Im praying for everyone else!:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

definitely praying for you Mrskc.

We...do not cease to pray for you.
Colossians 1:9

Blessed is the man whose trusts in the Lord,
and whose hope is in the Lord.
Jeremiah 17:7


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Beautiful verses, Dahlia!

It will most definitely be well with you, Mrsk!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies, I did end up getting an appt on May 6, which is only 2 days from the initial appt on May 4, so Im happy about that. Dh goes to see his urologist on this thursday and we are asking God for a bit of good news pertaining to that. When he got the first SA, he was down in the dumps about it. I had to really reassure him and let him know God is still in control. So this morning we prayed that the DRs are annointed and that we will conceive. 
Next Im confused about my chart! Ok so my temps have been ranging from 97.1-97.4, but this morning it was 97.7? My chart is attached, so you can view it. Yesterday was 97.3 and today 97.7. I am on CD 16. My cycle also ranges from 33-34 days. We BD on CD 9,10,11,13,14,15,16. Im not a paying member on FF so I dont know what it means? I had ovulation pains on sunday, lots of pressure mainly on left side. So does this mean that I have ovulated? Of course we will continue to BD just in case because Im cautious but being that I was on clomid I know it makes your body O a bit sooner, or at least thats what Ive heard. 

Here is my chart from myfertilitycharts.com and this site is totally free unlike fertility friend.
https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/webedition/20/generatechart.aspx?y=2010&m=3&d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1


----------



## somedaymama

It looks like you could have ovulated! A single day's temp doesn't mean a whole lot by itself, you'll have to wait for a few more days temps to know for sure. Are you taking it at the same time every day?


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> It looks like you could have ovulated! A single day's temp doesn't mean a whole lot by itself, you'll have to wait for a few more days temps to know for sure. Are you taking it at the same time every day?

Yes every morning DH takes temp at 525am. I have bd'd basically everyday to every other day from CD 9-today (CD16). I really dont wanna miss it! Can you tell by my worrying LOL!!! I think thats what it means too, because I know those O pains, but I guess Ill wait 2-3 more days to be sure!:thumbup: Thanks!:hugs:

I was trying to read your chart, but Im not sure what day you O'd? Sorry its all confusing to me:-( Im just browsing charts trying to understand!


----------



## willbamom1day

It has weighed on my heart for a few days now so I just had to come and check on you all and let you know I pray for you for God knows each and every need and desire you have.

:hugs: thank you all for your kind words for me for wanting to step away.

someday and beanni Congratulations!!!!!! may you be blessed with a healthy pregnancy and lil one to come

guppy prayers are going up for you and your lil one - isn't it great our God is a healer.

mrskc I hope everything goes well with your appt

I am stepping away again but hope to come back soon when my heart feels it is fully able.

God bless each one of you.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc,

I think I ovulated on cycle day 26 because I got a positive OPK on CD 25. I didn't have much of a temp shift that day, so I can't be positive. :shrug: I know it was somewhere within that window though. 

You're doing great with the bd'ing! Keep it up! :thumbup: Hopefully you'll be able to cancel your IUI appointment!


----------



## somedaymama

hey willbamom1day! Sorry the stress is getting to you, I hope you come back soon with good news! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks somedaymama! You have long cycles huh? CD 26 wow. I think mine average 33-34 days so hopefully I have o'd. Only time will tell. Not getting my hopes up though!

@willbamom: Im praying that God heals your heart soon! Good luck!


----------



## somedaymama

I sure do! My longest was 50 days a few months ago; I ovulated on CD 37 that month. I'd given up and thought it wasn't going to happen! Hopefully you've ov'd! Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## somedaymama

girls, could you please pray for a friend of mine? She recently found out she's pregnant and told a few people at church about it. She went for a dating transvaginal ultrasound today and it showed some complications, they aren't sure if she maybe isn't as far as she thought or what. Anyway she's kind of having a rough time and could use some prayer. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

yup, honoured to pray for your friend someday.

mrskc - I hear you on the charting drama's. I find it soooo confusing :wacko: glad you got another appointment. Prayers going out for you too re: DH's appointment also.

willbe - I am sorry you are tired. I look forward to hearing from you when you're ready to come back. I will pray for this to lift soon sweetness. I understand the need to step out for a wee while. take good care of your beautiful self. :hugs:

I'm so happy! Dh sent me a text to tell me he's safe and on his way home. (he's been flying in and out of Afghanistan for 3 weeks) He wasn't able to contact me very much and/or tell me where he was so I've spent the last 3 weeks FRETTING. Now, praise Jesus, he's coming home. Can't wait!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for your friend, someday! She and her baby are healed in Jesus' name!


----------



## Deb111

groovygrl said:


> I'm so happy! Dh sent me a text to tell me he's safe and on his way home. (he's been flying in and out of Afghanistan for 3 weeks) He wasn't able to contact me very much and/or tell me where he was so I've spent the last 3 weeks FRETTING. Now, praise Jesus, he's coming home. Can't wait!

That's great news Groovy - it must have been a very difficult time for you. Enjoy every minute of having him back hun :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@someday mama: Im praying for your friend! Hope that she receives some positive news very soon!
@ groovy: yes it is very difficult. I dont know if my CM is wet, moist, egg white:wacko:. I do believe that I ovulated though because my temps are going up. If so we did a good deed of bding from CD 9-16:blush:. Im always so worried about did we catch the eggy or not? We used clomid, metformin, guanefisn. I wanted to use preseed and OPKs but it just wasnt in the budget this month. So heres to having my fingers crossed until April 30.:thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

@ someday - praying for your friend hun

@ willbe - nice to see you - we have missed you and look forward to you coming back when you're ready

@ mrskc - fingers firmly crossed for your :bfp: this month! You deserve it


We have our next appt at FS tomorrow to get results so far and hopefully (or not!!) get these swabs out of the way once and for all.

I've been ill all day with a stomach bug and worrying that I wont be well enough to make appt tomorrow which is just making me feel worse :nope: - it's probably all down to the stress and anxiety in the first place :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> @ someday - praying for your friend hun
> 
> @ willbe - nice to see you - we have missed you and look forward to you coming back when you're ready
> 
> @ mrskc - fingers firmly crossed for your :bfp: this month! You deserve it
> 
> 
> We have our next appt at FS tomorrow to get results so far and hopefully (or not!!) get these swabs out of the way once and for all.
> 
> I've been ill all day with a stomach bug and worrying that I wont be well enough to make appt tomorrow which is just making me feel worse :nope: - it's probably all down to the stress and anxiety in the first place :shrug:

Im praying for you that all will be well. Relax, God is in control. Dont miss your appt tomorrow!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

nice temps, mrskc, I definitely think you ovulated!

Hope the FS appt goes well Deb!

Thanks for praying for my friend, everyone. She got the results of her quantitative hsg (I think) and the results were good, consistent with what they saw yesterday. Now they have to see what her levels are tomorrow--they are supposed to double every 48 hours. It looks like maybe she's just not as far along as she thought, but tomorrow's results are really important. Please keep praying. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hello you girls!
JUst wanted to pop a quick HI!!!! Hope you all are doing well? I found out recently that somedaymama's pregnant and thought that's such great news for the girls on F.A.I.T.H, isn't it??? Woww!!!! Looking forward to more BFPs to come!!!!

For myself, my AF has finally arrived one week ago after taking Metformin for 1 month. That said, this is only the first appearance in 3 months. I'm still hoping that my AF will regulate itself....

Right now, I'm praying and asking God if its the right time to have a baby or not. I've applied for a new job that will require a lot more work (ie. about 50-60hrs a week) and lots of travelling to the middle east. Its marketing / project development and sounds very interesting. I figured if I'm not supposed to get pregnant in this season of my life, I might as well as make the best out of it and build up my career / do something more than just teaching English part-time. 

Will see how that goes. I'm happy knowing that I don't have to TTC and put my life on a hold in case I get pregnant and all.... My friend, who's been TTCing for 6 years now, told me that she regretted turning down job opportunities because she was TTcing. So yeah, I don't want that happening to myself.... 

Just wanted to say HI and see how you all are doing!


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - praying for your friend right now.

Mrskc - def looks like your ov'd two days back - excellent work, lady! I know keeping up a rigorous bd schedule can be exhausting, right? well, in one more high temp you should officially get your crosshairs that you ov'd. praying for you...i really hope this is your month.

not much new with me...getting ready for the "boogie nights" coming up soon...we plan on following Someday's "boogie schedule" which will basically mean you will not see me on here for about a week! ;)

love to you all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@somedaymama and Dahlia: Yes I too think I ovulated 2 days ago. I had those ovulation pains and I knew that was it. We bd on days 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. So hopefully that did the trick:thumbup: Awhh so now im in the dreaded 2 week wait!:wacko:

@cheerios: I agree with getting on with your life even though I know a baby is what you desire. I think when you start doing what you love, the baby will come. I know I definitely wont pass up a job opportunity because Im ttcing. I wouldnt want to regret it. Good luck to you in your career. Im happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Glad to see that everyone is doing well. Hope you all have a very blessed day!! :)


----------



## Deb111

In desperate need of some prayers after today's appt please girls x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> In desperate need of some prayers after today's appt please girls x

Hey Deb, I just prayed for you and will continue to do so. Prayer below, not sure if your issue is TTC related but I thought this was beautiful!:hugs:

Thank you, Lord, for all the blessings in my life. Help me to remember them as I face the challenges of infertility. I pray that I can surrender myself into your hands. Let me accept the reality of this situation and have the wisdom and courage to take action where I can. Strengthen my body, mind and spirit to endure the trials of infertility. Keep me ever mindful of the needs of others and grant us your peace. Amen.


----------



## somedaymama

praying Deb! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, you got your crosshairs! :wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praise report: DH went to DR and he said that everything was fine. Even his morphology was good, the only thing that was low was his volume but they gave him some antibiotics for that!:happydance::happydance:
God is awesome. He wants to see him again in 4-6 weeks. DH left feeling empowered and I praise God for that. 
So here's to hoping this is lucky month 13:haha:.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, you got your crosshairs! :wohoo:

LOL, what are crosshairs? You know Im chart illiterate I just told DH, what if we have been missing ovulation every month because we were not charting?? Hmmm.....


----------



## somedaymama

crosshairs are your dark red lines showing ovulation on your chart. :D

how absolutely amazing that your DH had good results! God can solve any problem!!


----------



## Deb111

At yesterday's appt we found out that, despite the letter the hospital sent about dh's first sample being 'normal', it was an error and we were sent the wrong letter - everything is far from normal :nope:

NO and I mean NO sperm at all in EITHER sample - what a smack in the mouth that was. There was me worried about my results, swabs and HSG's etc and now the focus is totally on him.

We're still in shock and I'm trying to be best not to sit and sob uncontrollably like I want to as I don't want to put added pressure on him

I hope this doesn't offend anyone but I'm sure you will understand my rant ... I have to admit that with all the things we've both been through in our lives before we found each other, I have to wonder where God is in all this or what kind of sick, twisted joke he is playing :cry:


----------



## Dahlia

I'm so sorry Deb - I can understand a little of how you feel. I struggle with depression and for 15 yrs have never overcome it completely - and it sometimes tears my life completely apart. Last month I actually cursed God and told him he was making my life worse rather than better. It's okay to tell God the truth about how you are feeling...he understands and is always there for us...remember he doesn't cause this stuff, though - this is Satan's world (see what a piece of crap Satan is - infertility, cancer, abortions, poverty, starvation...he is such a lowlife and so worthless - but we can say that right to his face and not fear him at all - because we have Jesus to combat for us - the most holy, beautiful, powerful, allknowing, perfect lover of our souls!!! Praise God)

I pray Jesus' love and peace all over your lives right now - that his plan out of this all may be revealed.

I'm so sorry you are going through this right now.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, I'm so sorry, Deb! I pray for God's peace and comfort for you right now. 

Just keep believing in your miracle. It shall be well with you and your husband, in Jesus' name!!

:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Oh Deb, I am so sorry. Don't feel bad for ranting, that is a crushing blow to be taking. I'm praying for you and your husband as you decide where to go from here. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh Deb. I am so sorry. I am asking God to bless you and DH as I know this is so hard. :hugs::hugs: There are no words to say.

On a lighter note, I saw a show on discovery health channel about a couple conceiving without sperm. They went through a procedure and im not sure what it was called but ill see if I can google it later today. Its ok to tell God how you feel. He knows before you do!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

My friend who is pregnant should be getting her results this morning about the hcg numbers, but now she is in the hospital with her husband. He was having chest pains last night while in class and he passed out, so scary! He has a stress test later today, and they will check out his stomach (?) later. They did confirm that he does not have a blood clot, which is good news.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so you all know I am charting. Well today my temp went down a bit, is it time to be concerned? Or is it too early at 4dpo?:shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

One temp doesn't mean much...as long as it goes back up tomorrow, you're fine. You only dropped .2 - you just didn't have a big shift to start with, which is nothing to worry about. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> One temp doesn't mean much...as long as it goes back up tomorrow, you're fine. You only dropped .2 - you just didn't have a big shift to start with, which is nothing to worry about. :thumbup:

Ok great! Im such a worrier. Now prayerfully it goes back up tomorrow.:wacko:


----------



## Dahlia

Mrskc - I really hate to do this (give you xtra hope) but why not? we should approach each month with great expectation of God's miracles...

ok, so....if that were my chart I would be very happy - b/c a drop like that on 4dpo looks suspiciously like a possible implantation dip...you don't HAVE to have a temp dip to be preg (Someday certainly didn't)...but LOTS of women do - and if you are gonna have a dip it will most likely be between 4-6dpo. anyway, if it flies back up tomorrow - that's even better. ok, sorry if I am wrong. but SOOOO praying that I'm right!!!


----------



## Dahlia

or if temping drives you bonkers (like it does me) b/c I overanalyze and go nuts each month...you could stop temping after tomorrow - just do one more temp to be sure you ov'd and then stop...I think that is what I am going to do...it is just such a rollercoaster for me to see my temps go up and then down etc etc and be happy one day and then sad the next. so, my new plan is going to be to temp from CD7 to 4dpo each month (therefore only temping 15 days per month.)


----------



## Guppy051708

I wouldn't worry about that dip mrskcbrown. I used to chart all the time, so i know how charting can sometimes drive your day. Generally speaking, ID occurs 7-10 DPOs, but thats just an average. There is a hormone that either increases or decreases (can't remember which one it is :dohh:) that can actually cause a dip about 2-4 DPOs. If you access my chart, i usually had that at about 2 DPOs but varies for everyone. I almost always had that whether preggo or not. You can get an "ID" and NOT be pregnant AND you can get a [real] ID and BE preggo. Then there are PLENTY of PREGNANT charts that do NOT have an ID. So its just a guessing game really. IMO, i do not think that dip is an ID, but do think it is because of the hormone i was telling you about. (It takes DAYS for the eggy to implant properly). Doesn't mean you're not preggo though! My first pregnancy, i had the ID at 6DPOs. The month i was NOT TTC (but was still charting) i thought i had an ID, but nope, it was a fake "ID" :nope: And i did NOT have any type of ID this pregnancy. So really, dips dont hold much meaning.

Is this your first month charting? If it is, I would advise AGAINST stopping because it is good to know your LP. That can REALLY help when trying figure TTC issues out. For instance, i only had a 10 day LP (right off BCPs), which could explain my MC.(Eggy may not have settled in enough, etc.) Then my body was getting used to being off BFPs and not being preggo anymore, and my LP was 11-12 days the following month. So i think it is a very valuable tool knowing the length of your LP. Because i kept on charting, even though i became a little obsessed w/my temps, i found natural alternatives to lengthening my LP- like taking B6 and a B-Complex. Worked to lengthen it long enough for the eggy to properly implant and now i have a healthy little bean. :cloud9:

i am VERY hopeful for your BFP! And can't wait for you to join me in pregnancy :yipee:


----------



## Dahlia

you can figure out your lp by just pinpointing ov day and counting to day af begins.


----------



## Deb111

Dahlia said:


> I'm so sorry Deb - I can understand a little of how you feel. I struggle with depression and for 15 yrs have never overcome it completely - and it sometimes tears my life completely apart. Last month I actually cursed God and told him he was making my life worse rather than better. It's okay to tell God the truth about how you are feeling...he understands and is always there for us...remember he doesn't cause this stuff, though - this is Satan's world (see what a piece of crap Satan is - infertility, cancer, abortions, poverty, starvation...he is such a lowlife and so worthless - but we can say that right to his face and not fear him at all - because we have Jesus to combat for us - the most holy, beautiful, powerful, allknowing, perfect lover of our souls!!! Praise God)
> 
> I pray Jesus' love and peace all over your lives right now - that his plan out of this all may be revealed.
> 
> I'm so sorry you are going through this right now.

Thank you. I have suffered with depression for 12 years on and off too and it's tough, especially when life keeps kicking you when you're down


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Oh Deb. I am so sorry. I am asking God to bless you and DH as I know this is so hard. :hugs::hugs: There are no words to say.
> 
> On a lighter note, I saw a show on discovery health channel about a couple conceiving without sperm. They went through a procedure and im not sure what it was called but ill see if I can google it later today. Its ok to tell God how you feel. He knows before you do!:hugs::hugs:

Thank you. I will be interested to read about that. Dh has to see a urologist on 12th May and will then have to book in to have a procedure to see if he is actually producing sperm but it is being blocked.. if so then they can do a surgical sperm removal procedure and ICSI. It seems to be our only chance ... :shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

If you look at 2 of my 3 ovulatory cycles I've charted (Aug. 27 and Nov. 24), I had a dip at 4 dpo too. I don't think it means anything. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea to chart this whole cycle just to get an idea of what your chart does, but in the future, I think Dahlia's plan would take off a lot of stress. And she's right, all you need to know to calculate your LP is your ov date and the first date of your next period.


----------



## cheerios

Dahlia said:


> Someday - praying for your friend right now.
> 
> Mrskc - def looks like your ov'd two days back - excellent work, lady! I know keeping up a rigorous bd schedule can be exhausting, right? well, in one more high temp you should officially get your crosshairs that you ov'd. praying for you...i really hope this is your month.
> 
> not much new with me...getting ready for the "boogie nights" coming up soon...we plan on following Someday's "boogie schedule" which will basically mean you will not see me on here for about a week! ;)
> 
> love to you all.

Hey! What's a BOOGIE Night??? Is that clubbing? Partying? Sounds fun!!! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## mrskcbrown

*@dahlia, someday and guppy*: You guys are a WEALTH of knowledge! I didnt know all this stuff when I started charting. I think I am going to chart my entire cycle this time, just to see what my cycle looks like. I didnt think it was an implantation dip because I feel like its still too early. According to FF friend they are telling me my cycle is going to come on April 27, which is cd 30 for me? How do they predict that? I usually have a 33-34 day cycle?

In no way am I getting my hopes up this early...(sorry Dahlia:flower:). Although I would love to, Ive just been waiting too long. I feel like this is a month of expectation, and I feel like this might be it, but to get to that 30th day and I get a BFN, I dunno guys:shrug:.

:hugs: and thanks for all of your help. BTW, I will have more questions pertaining to charting, Im sure:thumbup:.


**I just saw some charts on FF that implantation dips at 5dpo, quite a few. Again hopes not up.**


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> @somedaymama and Dahlia: Yes I too think I ovulated 2 days ago. I had those ovulation pains and I knew that was it. We bd on days 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. So hopefully that did the trick:thumbup: Awhh so now im in the dreaded 2 week wait!:wacko:
> 
> @cheerios: I agree with getting on with your life even though I know a baby is what you desire. I think when you start doing what you love, the baby will come. I know I definitely wont pass up a job opportunity because Im ttcing. I wouldnt want to regret it. Good luck to you in your career. Im happy for you!:happydance:

Hey mrskcbrown
SO cool! I saw your chart too and you definitely looked like you ovulated! I have also started my temperatures this cycle....I want to see if Metformin helps me to ovulate! Great job at your BDing all this time! Wow! You and your hubby have a lot of stamina! 

Yeah, I have applied for the job but I'll still have to wait and see how it turns out...But the ironic thing about this job is if I do get it and take it, I would probably not get PG because I wouldn't even have time to BD! My friend said she didn't have any social life for 2 years!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, since this is your first chart on FF, they have to "guess" how long your LP is. So they are estimating that you'll have 15 days in between ovulation and your period. Your actual could be shorter or longer. After this month (hopefully there isn't a next!), they'll go off of how long your LP actually was this month.

I'm happy to answer any questions I can! I charted 7 months before getting pregnant, and I am still charting now thanks to my worried husband! ;)


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, since this is your first chart on FF, they have to "guess" how long your LP is. So they are estimating that you'll have 15 days in between ovulation and your period. Your actual could be shorter or longer. After this month (hopefully there isn't a next!), they'll go off of how long your LP actually was this month.

Yeah, shes right :thumbup:
Once FF see's a full cycle or two, FF will be able to better estimate your cycle length and everything. For now it is just going off female averages since it doesnt "know you". I did a TON of research on charting when i started. Was very eager to learn about the process. There is a GREAT chart stalkers group here on BnB and if you're not a part of it, i would highly recommend it! There are some VERY knowledgable women on there too :D



somedaymama said:


> I am still charting now thanks to my worried husband! ;)

I was terrified of stopping charting when i got my :bfp: as well. In fact, i chart 1x per week until i got past the stage i MCed because i was so worried- had to make sure those temps didn't go below coverline :shy: LOL I finally stopped :blush:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> I was terrified of stopping charting when i got my :bfp: as well. In fact, i chart 1x per week until i got past the stage i MCed because i was so worried- had to make sure those temps didn't go below coverline :shy: LOL I finally stopped :blush:

He wants me to keep charting until I'm 12 weeks or until I get morning sickness. :) Hopefully after my first doctor's appointment (Monday!!), we'll both feel better...and then maybe I'll stop. I can see the logic in once a week--at least then you have an eye on it. I don't have a problem with charting because he does it for me, but my preggo hormones are kicking in a little and it's really hard to stay in bed from 6ish (when his first alarm goes off) until my temping time of 7:30 because I wake up and need to pee!! :haha:


----------



## somedaymama

somedaymama said:


> My friend who is pregnant should be getting her results this morning about the hcg numbers, but now she is in the hospital with her husband. He was having chest pains last night while in class and he passed out, so scary! He has a stress test later today, and they will check out his stomach (?) later. They did confirm that he does not have a blood clot, which is good news.

My friend's hubby is doing okay--they didn't find any signs of a weak heart, and he's just going to have to follow up with his regular doctor to try to figure it out. Her baby, however is not faring as well. Her beta numbers went down, so the baby will not survive. :cry: She is normally a very upbeat person, but she is very down right now. Please pray for her.


----------



## Dahlia

that's so sad, Someday. oh, I will def pray for her and dh...

Cheerios - ha - you made me laugh! Boogie Nights is a phrase I recently coined to represent Baby Dance which I get sick of thinking in my head...baby dance just doesn't do it for me. maybe I will call it BN from here on out. heeheee


----------



## mrskcbrown

@someday: I am definitely praying for your friend. Im so sorry she is going through this.

My temp went back up +.4, so I guess thats a good thing:thumbup:. Hope you all have a good saturday!


----------



## Dahlia

yea! for definite ovulation!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for praying for my friend...it's really hard to see her in so much pain. I've been there done that, and I know there is nothing that makes it better except time. 

I knew your temp would go back up mrskc! You definitely ov'd! :)


----------



## cheerios

Dahlia said:


> that's so sad, Someday. oh, I will def pray for her and dh...
> 
> Cheerios - ha - you made me laugh! Boogie Nights is a phrase I recently coined to represent Baby Dance which I get sick of thinking in my head...baby dance just doesn't do it for me. maybe I will call it BN from here on out. heeheee

Hey Dahlia!

You're the funny one! I had no idea! Oh boy!!!! Right, I'm completely in no mood to have Boogie Nights these days. I think I'm hititng a point when I'm feeling sooo low about TTCing.... I'm just frustrated that everything's sooo slow here, I don't have my own RE and the Endo. whom I'm seeing is a piece of crap...sorry for my language. But really. It takes forever to get an appt with any specialists here and my AFs are sooo wonky and irregular that I can't even get my hopes up when my AFs come because I don't know when the next one will be or even if it would come at all! Plus, i don't get any Provera or anything from the docs here, because they just don't believe in it?!?!?!?!


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> @someday: I am definitely praying for your friend. Im so sorry she is going through this.
> 
> My temp went back up +.4, so I guess thats a good thing:thumbup:. Hope you all have a good saturday!

Well done you!!!! :) You definitely ovulated! I would want to try Clomid too...if the docs would just give that to me!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> that's so sad, Someday. oh, I will def pray for her and dh...
> 
> Cheerios - ha - you made me laugh! Boogie Nights is a phrase I recently coined to represent Baby Dance which I get sick of thinking in my head...baby dance just doesn't do it for me. maybe I will call it BN from here on out. heeheee
> 
> Hey Dahlia!
> 
> You're the funny one! I had no idea! Oh boy!!!! Right, I'm completely in no mood to have Boogie Nights these days. I think I'm hititng a point when I'm feeling sooo low about TTCing.... I'm just frustrated that everything's sooo slow here, I don't have my own RE and the Endo. whom I'm seeing is a piece of crap...sorry for my language. But really. It takes forever to get an appt with any specialists here and my AFs are sooo wonky and irregular that I can't even get my hopes up when my AFs come because I don't know when the next one will be or even if it would come at all! Plus, i don't get any Provera or anything from the docs here, because they just don't believe in it?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the trouble that you are having with the DRs. Thats so crappy that they dont believe in things that are able to help women conceive. Dont lose hope yet. Im praying for you!:hugs:

As for me, my temps are steadily going up. I surely hope its a good thing:thumbup: If so I think I will test on friday/saturday. I know I should probably wait to April 30 for AF but im impatient.:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

April 30th! :huh: 
since FF has confirmed Ov., i think 12DPOs is efficient time to start testing, even if AF isn't due until the 30th :af:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> April 30th! :huh:
> since FF has confirmed Ov., i think 12DPOs is efficient time to start testing, even if AF isn't due until the 30th :af:

Hey Guppy! I think by friday I will be 11 or 12dpo. I might even sneak and do it thursday, LOL. Probably not because Im a chicken and Im afraid of chemicals. Praying for a full term baby!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> April 30th! :huh:
> since FF has confirmed Ov., i think 12DPOs is efficient time to start testing, even if AF isn't due until the 30th :af:
> 
> Hey Guppy! I think by friday I will be 11 or 12dpo. I might even sneak and do it thursday, LOL. Probably not because Im a chicken and Im afraid of chemicals. Praying for a full term baby!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:winkwink: I have a good feeling about this one! :flower:


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> that's so sad, Someday. oh, I will def pray for her and dh...
> 
> Cheerios - ha - you made me laugh! Boogie Nights is a phrase I recently coined to represent Baby Dance which I get sick of thinking in my head...baby dance just doesn't do it for me. maybe I will call it BN from here on out. heeheee
> 
> Hey Dahlia!
> 
> You're the funny one! I had no idea! Oh boy!!!! Right, I'm completely in no mood to have Boogie Nights these days. I think I'm hititng a point when I'm feeling sooo low about TTCing.... I'm just frustrated that everything's sooo slow here, I don't have my own RE and the Endo. whom I'm seeing is a piece of crap...sorry for my language. But really. It takes forever to get an appt with any specialists here and my AFs are sooo wonky and irregular that I can't even get my hopes up when my AFs come because I don't know when the next one will be or even if it would come at all! Plus, i don't get any Provera or anything from the docs here, because they just don't believe in it?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trouble that you are having with the DRs. Thats so crappy that they dont believe in things that are able to help women conceive. Dont lose hope yet. Im praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> As for me, my temps are steadily going up. I surely hope its a good thing:thumbup: If so I think I will test on friday/saturday. I know I should probably wait to April 30 for AF but im impatient.:haha:Click to expand...

Hey KC
Thanks a lot for your prayers. I really need them. Its just soo difficult these days. I think it really hurts when I see other women who were married around the same time as us heavily pregnant now and I don't know when our turn will come. I will go to the doc this coming Thurs and beg her for Clomid really. Since my AFs are so irregular anyway, I need all the help I can get to ovulate and not just do the waiting game with the AF and a bit of help of Metformin, which I'm still not at my full dosage. 

You're on Metformin too right? 1,500mg??? And you used Clomid this cycle right??? Your temperatures look very good! Wow! Pray that you'll have a superb tribasic temperature chart like somedaymama!


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> that's so sad, Someday. oh, I will def pray for her and dh...
> 
> Cheerios - ha - you made me laugh! Boogie Nights is a phrase I recently coined to represent Baby Dance which I get sick of thinking in my head...baby dance just doesn't do it for me. maybe I will call it BN from here on out. heeheee
> 
> Hey Dahlia!
> 
> You're the funny one! I had no idea! Oh boy!!!! Right, I'm completely in no mood to have Boogie Nights these days. I think I'm hititng a point when I'm feeling sooo low about TTCing.... I'm just frustrated that everything's sooo slow here, I don't have my own RE and the Endo. whom I'm seeing is a piece of crap...sorry for my language. But really. It takes forever to get an appt with any specialists here and my AFs are sooo wonky and irregular that I can't even get my hopes up when my AFs come because I don't know when the next one will be or even if it would come at all! Plus, i don't get any Provera or anything from the docs here, because they just don't believe in it?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear about the trouble that you are having with the DRs. Thats so crappy that they dont believe in things that are able to help women conceive. Dont lose hope yet. Im praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> As for me, my temps are steadily going up. I surely hope its a good thing:thumbup: If so I think I will test on friday/saturday. I know I should probably wait to April 30 for AF but im impatient.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey KC
> Thanks a lot for your prayers. I really need them. Its just soo difficult these days. I think it really hurts when I see other women who were married around the same time as us heavily pregnant now and I don't know when our turn will come. I will go to the doc this coming Thurs and beg her for Clomid really. Since my AFs are so irregular anyway, I need all the help I can get to ovulate and not just do the waiting game with the AF and a bit of help of Metformin, which I'm still not at my full dosage.
> 
> You're on Metformin too right? 1,500mg??? And you used Clomid this cycle right??? Your temperatures look very good! Wow! Pray that you'll have a superb tribasic temperature chart like somedaymama!Click to expand...

Hey Cheerios: yes I too take 1500 mgs of metformin and 100mgs of clomid. Thanks and Im still gonna keep you in my prayers!!!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios, mrskc, praying for both of you!

I had my first prenatal appointment today, and it went great! It is starting to feel a little bit real. :D


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> cheerios, mrskc, praying for both of you!
> 
> I had my first prenatal appointment today, and it went great! It is starting to feel a little bit real. :D

Hey someday! :) So nice!!! You got to change your name soon! :) Really happy that things are working out well for you!


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

Could I ask for a prayer request? 

I'm really down in the dumps lately. Basically I've been hitting a rough patch with my hubby because I blame him for the TTC troubles that we have. Since I relocated to Germany 3.5 years ago, my cycles have been haywire and I've had a string of health issues which I never had in my entire 23 years before I relocated.

I know its not his fault, but it feels like it. You know, the usual "I relocated because of you and now everything in your life is so much better than mine, plus I don't even have much of a career in your country". 

Basically, since I started having trouble TTCing, with PCOS, hypothyroidism, IR and all, I felt that I've about had it with my life here. Since here, I've been playing with thoughts of moving back to Singapore for good, because I DO miss my life there - my friends, the food and the chance of climbing a career ladder.

Thing is, it was a spiritual move after all. WE did hear clearly from God that our place would be in Germany when we made the move in 2006. INspite of a couple of confirmations, I'm always doubting it, since other than the confirmation from God, NOTHING, seriously NOTHING in my life is moving. NOt health-wise, not job-wise and now not baby-wise.

That is also the weird part, cos we did have a prophecy that we would hit a season of "nothingness" in preparation for something else that God has in store for us. Its just that this season of "nothingness" is really getting on my nerves and I really do want to exercise my free will, to move back to my country, get my health back in order and really, just be technically out of the will of God. But I figured, I feel so disappointed by God anyway, I'm sure that I'll have a God's plan No. 2 in SIngapore, (IF) I do move back to Singapore. 

Thing is, hubby doesn't want to hear anything about that. So I'm stuck. If I want to be really honest, I don't see the point in sacrificing my life in Germany, when God is not answering my prayers about anything. Its a joke really. Over the past few years, whatever I prayed for, only the opposite came about. 

And to make matters worse, the health care system sucks big time here. It takes forever to get an appt at whatever specialists and when you do, they are not helpful in terms of providing information. I feel like half the time, I get more information from the internet than from the doctors themselves.

We have an appointment at the Endocrinologist this coming Thursday and DH's coming along with me too. Could you please pray that something will move from there? That they would give me Clomid / Provera / something to bring along the AF in case it doesn't appear again for months? And they would provide some advice about Metformin? Since right now, I'm still only on 1,000 mg though I'm supposed to be on 2,000mg technically. 

And if this doc is not the right one for us, that we would be referred to someone who would be more available for his patients? 

I fear that if this appointment is going to crappy, I will really throw in the towel and decide to stay in Singapore and not move back to Germany when I go back in June this year. 

Thanks dear girls. I'll be keeping you all in my prayers too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> cheerios, mrskc, praying for both of you!
> 
> I had my first prenatal appointment today, and it went great! It is starting to feel a little bit real. :D

Awwhhh.....I am so happy for you! How far along?

My temps are going up and now I have a lot of cramping in my uterus with lower backache. I will test probably thursday so keep me in your prayers!

Cheerios:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Cheerios, thinking of you hun and praying for you - I know how it feels to feel let down by God right now :nope: and thanks for your message in my other post xx


----------



## Dahlia

Please pray for my friend, Pip, here on bnb. she had very bad news today - molar pregnancy. which means no pregnancy (she was in 1st tri)...but she's had a series of bad things happen healthwise to her - and now this. Way too much for one lady in a year. Please pray for peace for her and dh and that the molar pregnancy doesn't affect her health either. thx, girls.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> Please pray for my friend, Pip, here on bnb. she had very bad news today - molar pregnancy. which means no pregnancy (she was in 1st tri)...but she's had a series of bad things happen healthwise to her - and now this. Way too much for one lady in a year. Please pray for peace for her and dh and that the molar pregnancy doesn't affect her health either. thx, girls.

Prayers are coming her way right now. I feel so bad:cry::cry:

We gotta continue to pray for successful, full term pregnancies. The devil is trying to attack and this is the only way that we can keep him away.:nope:


----------



## cheerios

Dahlia - Hey, Oh dear...I have no idea what molar pregnancy is...but prayed for your friend too.... Thanks for your message btw!.... I think what I'm going thru now is nothing compared to what you're going thru,but still thanks for thinking of me too.... 

I think my DH should go for SA, but he seems so reluctant to. He says he will go, if I nag him long enough to do so..... I wonder what that means....hmm.


----------



## Dahlia

Cheerios - praying for you - it all sounds like too much doesn't it? and sounds like God's plans will never come through - but take some heart in knowing they will. and, one thing I like to remember - is that every woman in the bible who had the desire to conceive - did! 

btw, I didn't send you a message. hmmm, maybe u just got me confused w/ someone else...either way, prayers ur way.

molar pregnancy - I looked it up b/c I didn't know what it was either. very rare and kind of complicated to explain - it's easier to read the medical stuff online - but basically there is usually no baby - but a cyst like thing that forms in the uterus and grows rapidly (the body is tricked into thinking there's a pregnancy). anyway, after it is removed, u can't ttc for about a year. and the whole thing is a health risk to the mother.

thx for praying everybody.


----------



## Guppy051708

prayers for all of these situations :hugs: I am sadden by all of this. But Jesus says "My grace is sufficient for you, for my power is made perfect in weakness"... For when I am weak, then i am strong." [2 Corinthians 12:9]


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Mrskc- Your chart looks sooo good!! :happydance: Can't wait til Thursday!! :hugs:

Cherios-Hang in there hon. . . as hard as it is to see now, He does have a plan and He will reveal it to you and your DH in the right time. :hugs::hugs:

Dahlia-Prayers going up for your friend! I hope all comes out okay. :hugs:

Someday- glad your appt went so well!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy for you!!

Nothing much going on for me, just been really moody lately. Do you ever just feel unhappy all the time for no reason? That has been me for the past week. I'm really not sure why. . .I've just been unsettled in my spirit. Hopefully God will reveal it to me soon. I am usually such an upbeat and happy person! I am starting to miss being me! :cry: Hope you all have a very blessed evening!! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Mrskc- Your chart looks sooo good!! :happydance: Can't wait til Thursday!! :hugs:
> 
> Cherios-Hang in there hon. . . as hard as it is to see now, He does have a plan and He will reveal it to you and your DH in the right time. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dahlia-Prayers going up for your friend! I hope all comes out okay. :hugs:
> 
> Someday- glad your appt went so well!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy for you!!
> 
> Nothing much going on for me, just been really moody lately. Do you ever just feel unhappy all the time for no reason? That has been me for the past week. I'm really not sure why. . .I've just been unsettled in my spirit. Hopefully God will reveal it to me soon. I am usually such an upbeat and happy person! I am starting to miss being me! :cry: Hope you all have a very blessed evening!! :hugs:

Hey RDY!:flower:
Unfortunately yes I have that issue sometimes as well. Its just as though I am sad for no reason. I think mine has a lot to do with TTC though!:shrug: Im praying for you. 
I think my chart looks good too but I know that it can take a turn so Im not too hopeful just yet! Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry you're feeling low Cheerios! It must really hard for you, being in a strange country and having to deal with ttc at the same time. Just try not to stop trusting God. HE is surely in control and will make everything beautiful in His time! He led you guys to Germany and I am certain He has a multitude of blessings in store for you, children inclusive!! Just keep the faith. It is always hardest when dawn is about to break. The evil one can see that your dawn is about to break and is now trying to discourage you. Please do not let him. Hold on to God and you will surely get your blessing soon! It is well.

Praying for you hun :hugs:


----------



## ale

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> :bfp:MommaWannaBe-Nov. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:rachelrhin0-Nov. 18th:bfp:
> :bfp:Groovygrl:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:Guppy-Dec. 13th:bfp:
> :bfp:Baby#3-Dec. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:Tigger Momma-Dec. 19th:bfp:
> :bfp:Sayuri-Dec. 29th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:J_K_L-Jan. 3rd:bfp:
> :bfp:Im_mi-Jan 24th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:somedaymama-April 2nd:bfp:
> :bfp:beanni #1-April 5th:bfp:



I def. want to be on your team!! prayers for everyone! dont give up hope, just believe:winkwink:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

ale said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> :bfp:MommaWannaBe-Nov. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:rachelrhin0-Nov. 18th:bfp:
> :bfp:Groovygrl:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:Guppy-Dec. 13th:bfp:
> :bfp:Baby#3-Dec. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:Tigger Momma-Dec. 19th:bfp:
> :bfp:Sayuri-Dec. 29th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:J_K_L-Jan. 3rd:bfp:
> :bfp:Im_mi-Jan 24th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:somedaymama-April 2nd:bfp:
> :bfp:beanni #1-April 5th:bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> I def. want to be on your team!! prayers for everyone! dont give up hope, just believe:winkwink:Click to expand...

You couldn't have put it better!!! :thumbup:

Thanks Rdy for the beautiful reminder. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> :bfp:MommaWannaBe-Nov. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:rachelrhin0-Nov. 18th:bfp:
> :bfp:Groovygrl:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:Guppy-Dec. 13th:bfp:
> :bfp:Baby#3-Dec. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:Tigger Momma-Dec. 19th:bfp:
> :bfp:Sayuri-Dec. 29th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:J_K_L-Jan. 3rd:bfp:
> :bfp:Im_mi-Jan 24th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:somedaymama-April 2nd:bfp:
> :bfp:beanni #1-April 5th:bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> I def. want to be on your team!! prayers for everyone! dont give up hope, just believe:winkwink:Click to expand...

Welcome Ale! We would love to have you and yes we are holding onto our FAITH! Be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Ale! glad to have you!


praying for all of you today. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Dahlia said:


> Cheerios - praying for you - it all sounds like too much doesn't it? and sounds like God's plans will never come through - but take some heart in knowing they will. and, one thing I like to remember - is that every woman in the bible who had the desire to conceive - did!
> 
> btw, I didn't send you a message. hmmm, maybe u just got me confused w/ someone else...either way, prayers ur way.
> 
> molar pregnancy - I looked it up b/c I didn't know what it was either. very rare and kind of complicated to explain - it's easier to read the medical stuff online - but basically there is usually no baby - but a cyst like thing that forms in the uterus and grows rapidly (the body is tricked into thinking there's a pregnancy). anyway, after it is removed, u can't ttc for about a year. and the whole thing is a health risk to the mother.
> 
> thx for praying everybody.

Hey Dahlia
I think I used the wrong word. I had meant to say "Thanks for your reply" not "message"....so I meant your reply on this thread.... 

Thanks for reminding me about that. I think I'm going thru a season when I feel so let down by God by SO many things in Germany and this TTC problem is like the last straw.....I just want to throw in the towel and move back to Germany.... LIke how Jonah instead of going to Ninevah, he went in the complete opposite direction and got swallowed up a by a whale.... I hope I don't get swallowed by a whale though.... but you know what I mean. 

Argj. the Molar Pregnancy sounds very scary!!!! I always thought of "molar" as "teeth".


----------



## ale

thanks you all for having me!!


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm so sorry you're feeling low Cheerios! It must really hard for you, being in a strange country and having to deal with ttc at the same time. Just try not to stop trusting God. HE is surely in control and will make everything beautiful in His time! He led you guys to Germany and I am certain He has a multitude of blessings in store for you, children inclusive!! Just keep the faith. It is always hardest when dawn is about to break. The evil one can see that your dawn is about to break and is now trying to discourage you. Please do not let him. Hold on to God and you will surely get your blessing soon! It is well.
> 
> Praying for you hun :hugs:

Thanks Isi Buttercup! :) 
Wow, your words really spoke a lot to my heart today. I'm just so torn. I know the only person I'm hurting is myself if I choose to stop believing that God has good things in store for me. I just feel like he's blessing everybody else except me, which I know its a lie, but it FEELS so true! Argh!!!!! And at least if I stop praying about anything I want, at least I won't be disappointed when it doesn't happen. 

But I'm going to meditate on the words you wrote! Thanks a lot dear!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Cheerios!

I used to feel that way as well, i.e. deciding not to pray about things to avoid getting disappointed. But I realised I was just hurting myself. Keep praying, and keep trusting. He is willing and able to fulfil the desires of our heart, and more!!!


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup said:


> :hugs: Cheerios!
> 
> I used to feel that way as well, i.e. deciding not to pray about things to avoid getting disappointed. But I realised I was just hurting myself. Keep praying, and keep trusting. He is willing and able to fulfil the desires of our heart, and more!!!

Thanks a lot Buttercup! :) I love your profile picture! Is that you? Are you a dancer????


----------



## cheerios

Thanks dear girls! I want to tell you that I really experienced a breakthrough in my heart today. My hubby was praying a lot for me, as he was completely clueless....and so was I. 

It turns out that after 3.5 yrs of being in Germany and even though I knew that God wanted us to be here, I have never seen my place as a missionary in Germany. I was always struggling in my heart that I know here is where God wants me to be, but I never got prayed for by my church in Singapore, nor have I been officially "sent" out by the leaders there either....if you know what I mean?

I never really thought much about it, but that "oh boy, its a pity that I didn't get send out" but its no biggy. And today after cell group, hubby and I were talking and all of a sudden he suggested asking my church in Singapore to pray for me and send me out to Germany. (we're going back in June and coincidentally, we're going to the annual church camp too).

I was quite surprised and asked him how he came up with this idea and he said that he felt it was the Holy Spirit who inspired him about it, because he wouldn't have come up with this idea by himself. 

As we talked more about it, it became clearer and clearer that there was so much more spiritual implications than I had realized. 

I always felt there was such a huge cut between my spiritual family in Singapore when I moved to Germany. I have not been "sent out", so I was always in this limbo of feeling like I was forgotten by my church in Singapore and yet not really accepting my new role / calling as a Christian in Germany. 

This aggravated the situation when I faced tough times in Germany, I felt so alone and didn't know who I could ask to pray for me....or to encourage me. I mean, I'm not going to start emailing my entire church, but just the thought of being released and sent out to a country where God has called me to, would simply set my heart at peace to not keep looking back at "greener pastures" that I had left behind. 

I'm not sure if you're able to follow where I'm coming from. But yeah..... I can't "ignore" this seemingly "small" thing anymore. I really want to receive the spiritual support of my church to move forward to the things that God has called me to in Germany. 

That's really something I also learnt from my church in Germany. That they send people out to the countries, even if they don't fall under the "church definition" of a misisonary. If they are Christians and they are going to other countries where God has called them to, they would be sent out by the church. AND that I find SOOo amazing and I always felt a hole in my heart when I saw others being sent out by the church, but I wasn't. 

If you're still reading until this, THANK YOU! Sorry for taking up so much space on BnB! 

THANKS for your prayers dear girls!


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Thanks dear girls! I want to tell you that I really experienced a breakthrough in my heart today. My hubby was praying a lot for me, as he was completely clueless....and so was I.
> 
> It turns out that after 3.5 yrs of being in Germany and even though I knew that God wanted us to be here, I have never seen my place as a missionary in Germany. I was always struggling in my heart that I know here is where God wants me to be, but I never got prayed for by my church in Singapore, nor have I been officially "sent" out by the leaders there either....if you know what I mean?
> 
> I never really thought much about it, but that "oh boy, its a pity that I didn't get send out" but its no biggy. And today after cell group, hubby and I were talking and all of a sudden he suggested asking my church in Singapore to pray for me and send me out to Germany. (we're going back in June and coincidentally, we're going to the annual church camp too).
> 
> I was quite surprised and asked him how he came up with this idea and he said that he felt it was the Holy Spirit who inspired him about it, because he wouldn't have come up with this idea by himself.
> 
> As we talked more about it, it became clearer and clearer that there was so much more spiritual implications than I had realized.
> 
> I always felt there was such a huge cut between my spiritual family in Singapore when I moved to Germany. I have not been "sent out", so I was always in this limbo of feeling like I was forgotten by my church in Singapore and yet not really accepting my new role / calling as a Christian in Germany.
> 
> This aggravated the situation when I faced tough times in Germany, I felt so alone and didn't know who I could ask to pray for me....or to encourage me. I mean, I'm not going to start emailing my entire church, but just the thought of being released and sent out to a country where God has called me to, would simply set my heart at peace to not keep looking back at "greener pastures" that I had left behind.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're able to follow where I'm coming from. But yeah..... I can't "ignore" this seemingly "small" thing anymore. I really want to receive the spiritual support of my church to move forward to the things that God has called me to in Germany.
> 
> That's really something I also learnt from my church in Germany. That they send people out to the countries, even if they don't fall under the "church definition" of a misisonary. If they are Christians and they are going to other countries where God has called them to, they would be sent out by the church. AND that I find SOOo amazing and I always felt a hole in my heart when I saw others being sent out by the church, but I wasn't.
> 
> If you're still reading until this, THANK YOU! Sorry for taking up so much space on BnB!
> 
> THANKS for your prayers dear girls!

Thats awesome cheerios:hugs: God is working things out on your behalf!:happydance:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Just came in to say hello ladies. I'm glad everybody is doing good :flower::flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

cheerios said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Cheerios!
> 
> I used to feel that way as well, i.e. deciding not to pray about things to avoid getting disappointed. But I realised I was just hurting myself. Keep praying, and keep trusting. He is willing and able to fulfil the desires of our heart, and more!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot Buttercup! :) I love your profile picture! Is that you? Are you a dancer????Click to expand...

Thanks Cheerios :hugs:. Yes, it's me. It was taken on my traditional wedding day. Over here, we have at least 2 ceremonies....one traditional, and the other formal/religious.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

cheerios said:


> Thanks dear girls! I want to tell you that I really experienced a breakthrough in my heart today. My hubby was praying a lot for me, as he was completely clueless....and so was I.
> 
> It turns out that after 3.5 yrs of being in Germany and even though I knew that God wanted us to be here, I have never seen my place as a missionary in Germany. I was always struggling in my heart that I know here is where God wants me to be, but I never got prayed for by my church in Singapore, nor have I been officially "sent" out by the leaders there either....if you know what I mean?
> 
> I never really thought much about it, but that "oh boy, its a pity that I didn't get send out" but its no biggy. And today after cell group, hubby and I were talking and all of a sudden he suggested asking my church in Singapore to pray for me and send me out to Germany. (we're going back in June and coincidentally, we're going to the annual church camp too).
> 
> I was quite surprised and asked him how he came up with this idea and he said that he felt it was the Holy Spirit who inspired him about it, because he wouldn't have come up with this idea by himself.
> 
> As we talked more about it, it became clearer and clearer that there was so much more spiritual implications than I had realized.
> 
> I always felt there was such a huge cut between my spiritual family in Singapore when I moved to Germany. I have not been "sent out", so I was always in this limbo of feeling like I was forgotten by my church in Singapore and yet not really accepting my new role / calling as a Christian in Germany.
> 
> This aggravated the situation when I faced tough times in Germany, I felt so alone and didn't know who I could ask to pray for me....or to encourage me. I mean, I'm not going to start emailing my entire church, but just the thought of being released and sent out to a country where God has called me to, would simply set my heart at peace to not keep looking back at "greener pastures" that I had left behind.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're able to follow where I'm coming from. But yeah..... I can't "ignore" this seemingly "small" thing anymore. I really want to receive the spiritual support of my church to move forward to the things that God has called me to in Germany.
> 
> That's really something I also learnt from my church in Germany. That they send people out to the countries, even if they don't fall under the "church definition" of a misisonary. If they are Christians and they are going to other countries where God has called them to, they would be sent out by the church. AND that I find SOOo amazing and I always felt a hole in my heart when I saw others being sent out by the church, but I wasn't.
> 
> If you're still reading until this, THANK YOU! Sorry for taking up so much space on BnB!
> 
> THANKS for your prayers dear girls!

Dear Cheerios, are you still in touch with your Pastor(s) in Singapore? Maybe you could call them sometime, and have them pray for you over the phone. I'm sure that, even if you didn't have a formal "send-forth" from Singapore, you have remained in their hearts and prayers. Accept their anointing, and start channelling your love to your new Christian family in Germany. You will be amazing what God will do when you open your heart.

So glad you feel much better :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> Thanks dear girls! I want to tell you that I really experienced a breakthrough in my heart today. My hubby was praying a lot for me, as he was completely clueless....and so was I.
> 
> It turns out that after 3.5 yrs of being in Germany and even though I knew that God wanted us to be here, I have never seen my place as a missionary in Germany. I was always struggling in my heart that I know here is where God wants me to be, but I never got prayed for by my church in Singapore, nor have I been officially "sent" out by the leaders there either....if you know what I mean?
> 
> I never really thought much about it, but that "oh boy, its a pity that I didn't get send out" but its no biggy. And today after cell group, hubby and I were talking and all of a sudden he suggested asking my church in Singapore to pray for me and send me out to Germany. (we're going back in June and coincidentally, we're going to the annual church camp too).
> 
> I was quite surprised and asked him how he came up with this idea and he said that he felt it was the Holy Spirit who inspired him about it, because he wouldn't have come up with this idea by himself.
> 
> As we talked more about it, it became clearer and clearer that there was so much more spiritual implications than I had realized.
> 
> I always felt there was such a huge cut between my spiritual family in Singapore when I moved to Germany. I have not been "sent out", so I was always in this limbo of feeling like I was forgotten by my church in Singapore and yet not really accepting my new role / calling as a Christian in Germany.
> 
> This aggravated the situation when I faced tough times in Germany, I felt so alone and didn't know who I could ask to pray for me....or to encourage me. I mean, I'm not going to start emailing my entire church, but just the thought of being released and sent out to a country where God has called me to, would simply set my heart at peace to not keep looking back at "greener pastures" that I had left behind.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're able to follow where I'm coming from. But yeah..... I can't "ignore" this seemingly "small" thing anymore. I really want to receive the spiritual support of my church to move forward to the things that God has called me to in Germany.
> 
> That's really something I also learnt from my church in Germany. That they send people out to the countries, even if they don't fall under the "church definition" of a misisonary. If they are Christians and they are going to other countries where God has called them to, they would be sent out by the church. AND that I find SOOo amazing and I always felt a hole in my heart when I saw others being sent out by the church, but I wasn't.
> 
> If you're still reading until this, THANK YOU! Sorry for taking up so much space on BnB!
> 
> THANKS for your prayers dear girls!
> 
> Dear Cheerios, are you still in touch with your Pastor(s) in Singapore? Maybe you could call them sometime, and have them pray for you over the phone. I'm sure that, even if you didn't have a formal "send-forth" from Singapore, you have remained in their hearts and prayers. Accept their anointing, and start channelling your love to your new Christian family in Germany. You will be amazing what God will do when you open your heart.
> 
> So glad you feel much better :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey Buttercup!
Yeah, I keep in touch with this one pastor's family - mainly the one responsible for me....they are missionaries in Laos now. 

I think I would prefer to be prayed for in person and since I'll be going for the church camp in June, that would be a great opportunity to be prayed for. There should be only 300 people at the camp....not the whole church. I'll probably speak to my ex-pastor and ask him if its possible to be prayed for in the church camp and if not, I'll ask for a private send-off. 

I want to embrace my calling as a Christian missionary in Germany. Its just so weird because even when people in Germany tell me that I AM a missionary in Germany, I always shoved it off because I reasoned that "Missionaries get sent off by their home church but I didn't". Isn't that sooo wrong? And that's why when people ask me "Why are you in Germany?", I just say "oh, cos my hubby's german" which sounds like such a cheap excuse even just for me. :wacko:

I would never move to Germany, just because my hubby's German. We could live a great life in Singapore too! 

It might sound so trivial to some people, but it has become an identity crisis for me. 

Thanks for your words of encouragement! :winkwink:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's so great you have a Church camp....and June is just around the corner!! You're in my prayers girl!

I can see why you'd be homesick from Singapore! I spent a couple of months in Malaysia some years ago, and I thought it was such a great place!! And I hear Singapore is even better!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hey girls. Keeping y'll in thought and prayer :friends:
I probably wont be online much until Monday. We have to leave for New Hampshire at 4AM tomorrow morning :shock:. (its a 10 hour drive!) Since DH got that job with Liberty Mutual we are moving to the Dover area. We have a few places lined up to look at will be signing a lease one way or another. Also, we are meeting with a MW on Friday. Please pray for our travels. 

Love you girls! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> hey girls. Keeping y'll in thought and prayer :friends:
> I probably wont be online much until Monday. We have to leave for New Hampshire at 4AM tomorrow morning :shock:. (its a 10 hour drive!) Since DH got that job with Liberty Mutual we are moving to the Dover area. We have a few places lined up to look at will be signing a lease one way or another. Also, we are meeting with a MW on Friday. Please pray for our travels.
> 
> Love you girls! :flower:

Have a great trip! Blessings are yours:hugs:. I do not like road trips at all. I am from Chicago and I live in MS and it takes 8 hours to get there. That trip drives me crazy:wacko: but I still go so often because I miss my family. Id rather fly anyday but prices are getting ridiculous.:nope:

Hopefully when you get back, Ill have a BFP to announce. Pray that my temps stay up. Im feeling kinda down right now:shrug:. After looking on FF and seeing those charts with high temps, just to end in AF, well sigh...I feel like that will be me. Pray for me yall.:dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :hugs: i still think you're chart is looking great hun!
Im disappointed that i wont be here when you test :( Cuz i really do feel like this it for you! That you are gonna see 2 lines and :bfp:!!! Think we will have wireless at the hotel, so maybe i'll keep peaking quickly to see your announcement! :yipee: 

...the only reason we didn't do airlines is bc 4 of us are going and wouldn't be cheaper. But once we do move and come back to PA to visit...we are DEF doing the planes then! LOL I hate really long road trips like this too :wacko: dont mind 3-4 hours..but 8-10 :nope: ick


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> aww :hugs: i still think you're chart is looking great hun!
> Im disappointed that i wont be here when you test :( Cuz i really do feel like this it for you! That you are gonna see 2 lines and :bfp:!!! Think we will have wireless at the hotel, so maybe i'll keep peaking quickly to see your announcement! :yipee:
> 
> ...the only reason we didn't do airlines is bc 4 of us are going and wouldn't be cheaper. But once we do move and come back to PA to visit...we are DEF doing the planes then! LOL I hate really long road trips like this too :wacko: dont mind 3-4 hours..but 8-10 :nope: ick

Thanks:hugs:! Sorry you have to reassure me so many times:nope:! I feel like a kid. My emotions are out of whack. Well it should be a good trip with lots of talking, great music and food stops, LOL! Be blessed on your route!:hugs:

I was looking for your BFP chart but I see that you have taken it off??


----------



## Guppy051708

actually FF did that :wacko: i think its bc my supscription ran out. 
Here is my BFP from August (MCed with this one)



For some reason i cant access my entire FF chart for my BFP this time. But here is an overview of all of my charts. The blue is my current BFP (I believe coverline was about 97.4 on that, so if you can visualize that line with it), the purple was my negative month the green was August BFP


----------



## ale

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/315208-positive-opks-after-ovulation.html




my new thread... plz let me know what you ladies think!! thanks


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> actually FF did that :wacko: i think its bc my supscription ran out.
> Here is my BFP from August (MCed with this one)
> 
> View attachment 76980
> 
> 
> For some reason i cant access my entire FF chart for my BFP this time. But here is an overview of all of my charts. The blue is my current BFP (I believe coverline was about 97.4 on that, so if you can visualize that line with it), the purple was my negative month the green was August BFP
> 
> View attachment 76981

Great thanks! Ok my coverline is 97.5, so pretty similar to yours. Well guess ill keep stalking charts!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Please pray for me, ladies. Because I feel so sad and empty right now.

Tested today at 14dpo on Clear Blue. Got a :bfn:. :af: is due today, but I hear the prenatals I have been on (Pregnacare Conception) can delay your period by as much as a week.

This ttc journey is so hard. Sometimes, I feel faithful and my faith is strong but other times, like now, I just can't see the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel.....


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Isi Buttercup said:
 

> Please pray for me, ladies. Because I feel so sad and empty right now.
> 
> Tested today at 14dpo on Clear Blue. Got a :bfn:. :af: is due today, but I hear the prenatals I have been on (Pregnacare Conception) can delay your period by as much as a week.
> 
> This ttc journey is so hard. Sometimes, I feel faithful and my faith is strong but other times, like now, I just can't see the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel.....


Praying for you dear!! I know how hard it can be. :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup said:


> That's so great you have a Church camp....and June is just around the corner!! You're in my prayers girl!
> 
> I can see why you'd be homesick from Singapore! I spent a couple of months in Malaysia some years ago, and I thought it was such a great place!! And I hear Singapore is even better!!!

I love your new profile pix! :) OH wow, I didn't know that you lived in Malaysia for a few months! THe food in Singapore and Malaysia are similar...so you probably know how SIngaporean food taste....absolutely delicious! My hubby loves the food there!!!! Thanks for praying! :) I'll pray that you'll get your BFP soon toO!


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup said:


> Please pray for me, ladies. Because I feel so sad and empty right now.
> 
> Tested today at 14dpo on Clear Blue. Got a :bfn:. :af: is due today, but I hear the prenatals I have been on (Pregnacare Conception) can delay your period by as much as a week.
> 
> This ttc journey is so hard. Sometimes, I feel faithful and my faith is strong but other times, like now, I just can't see the light at the end of this long, dark tunnel.....

Hi dear, I'll be praying for you. Can understand how difficult it can be. Take it a day at a time dear..... We're all in the same boat together.


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> actually FF did that :wacko: i think its bc my supscription ran out.
> Here is my BFP from August (MCed with this one)
> 
> View attachment 76980
> 
> 
> For some reason i cant access my entire FF chart for my BFP this time. But here is an overview of all of my charts. The blue is my current BFP (I believe coverline was about 97.4 on that, so if you can visualize that line with it), the purple was my negative month the green was August BFP
> 
> View attachment 76981
> 
> 
> Great thanks! Ok my coverline is 97.5, so pretty similar to yours. Well guess ill keep stalking charts!:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Mrs KCBrown!

I agree that your temperatures look very good too! Have you tested today? Or are you waiting until the weekend to test?


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> actually FF did that :wacko: i think its bc my supscription ran out.
> Here is my BFP from August (MCed with this one)
> 
> View attachment 76980
> 
> 
> For some reason i cant access my entire FF chart for my BFP this time. But here is an overview of all of my charts. The blue is my current BFP (I believe coverline was about 97.4 on that, so if you can visualize that line with it), the purple was my negative month the green was August BFP
> 
> View attachment 76981
> 
> 
> Great thanks! Ok my coverline is 97.5, so pretty similar to yours. Well guess ill keep stalking charts!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mrs KCBrown!
> 
> I agree that your temperatures look very good too! Have you tested today? Or are you waiting until the weekend to test?Click to expand...

I think I am going to wait until the weekend. Im claiming a BFP in Jesus' mighty name. So my FAITH ladies, keep praying!:thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

hey girls, I just wanted to let you know I am praying for all of you! I've been really busy and stressed with school (only 3 weeks left!!!) so I haven't had much time or energy to type, even when I read. :shy:

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Rdy2beaMom!!! :hugs: Unfortunately :af: showed this morning, so I guess I'm officially out for a 2010 baby.

Oooh, I absolutely loved Malaysian food, Cheerios...especially the seafood in Penang. I still dream about it sometimes :haha:. Thanks so much for your kind support....really means a lot. :hugs:

I'm going to take a break from ttc and just relax and enjoy the company of the best husband God could have ever blessed me with! This journey can keep us so tunnel visioned that we don't remember to appreciate the things we do have.

That said, I intend to start charting next cycle....just to have an idea of how temperatures and stuff work. But as for officially ttc, I'm giving myself at least 2 months off.

Thanks ladies. You've been so great.

:hug:


----------



## rubygirl01

Good Morning everyone. Sorry it has been so long since i have posted i finally finished my 2nd cycle after my MMC and got the all clear from my doc so i have been trying to get my mind off ttc to make it a little easier to stay clear and calm. 
I do want to say welcome buttercup. It is amazing you guys travel like you do. I have never left the U.S. and am way to scarred to do so.
mrskbrown you are in my prayers hun, it is looking really good and i am sure it is taking all you have not to get your hopes up too high. 
Well i am SUPER excited, i am going to one of the Beth Moore simucast's this weekend and it is going to be great. God just knew i was going to need a pick up after everything that has been going on. I honestly was very worried i would not be able to go because the meds i am now on are making me so sick and tired that just cleaning my house is hard right now let alone trying to get out of bed. My niece is going with me to make sure that if i do start to get sick then she is there to help me home or call the hubby if we need anything. I just know that is God working in my life, my niece made the decision to do the silver ring thing this past weekend so we ordered her ring. I cant wait until it is in. She has been so amazing over the last 4 months while i have been trying to get used to these meds. Anyways i just think it is great to be able to see you group of ladies so faithful so full of joy from the love of Christ. Cant wait to read updates over the next few days. 
Have a blessed day everyone.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Rdy2beaMom!!! :hugs: Unfortunately :af: showed this morning, so I guess I'm officially out for a 2010 baby.
> 
> Oooh, I absolutely loved Malaysian food, Cheerios...especially the seafood in Penang. I still dream about it sometimes :haha:. Thanks so much for your kind support....really means a lot. :hugs:
> 
> I'm going to take a break from ttc and just relax and enjoy the company of the best husband God could have ever blessed me with! This journey can keep us so tunnel visioned that we don't remember to appreciate the things we do have.
> 
> That said, I intend to start charting next cycle....just to have an idea of how temperatures and stuff work. But as for officially ttc, I'm giving myself at least 2 months off.
> 
> 
> :hug:

Hey Isi!:flower: Sorry to hear about AF but it is good that you are appreciating the things in life that God has given you. Sometimes we all need a break because TTC can become a rollercoaster. I think temping will be good because you will know exactly when you O and can possibly time it better. Funny how knowing the exact time you O is impossible, just like knowing when Christ is coming back is impossible. All we can have FAITH in is that he is going to come back. Im praying for you, be blessed!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

rubygirl01 said:


> Good Morning everyone. Sorry it has been so long since i have posted i finally finished my 2nd cycle after my MMC and got the all clear from my doc so i have been trying to get my mind off ttc to make it a little easier to stay clear and calm.
> I do want to say welcome buttercup. It is amazing you guys travel like you do. I have never left the U.S. and am way to scarred to do so.
> mrskbrown you are in my prayers hun, it is looking really good and i am sure it is taking all you have not to get your hopes up too high.
> Well i am SUPER excited, i am going to one of the Beth Moore simucast's this weekend and it is going to be great. God just knew i was going to need a pick up after everything that has been going on. I honestly was very worried i would not be able to go because the meds i am now on are making me so sick and tired that just cleaning my house is hard right now let alone trying to get out of bed. My niece is going with me to make sure that if i do start to get sick then she is there to help me home or call the hubby if we need anything. I just know that is God working in my life, my niece made the decision to do the silver ring thing this past weekend so we ordered her ring. I cant wait until it is in. She has been so amazing over the last 4 months while i have been trying to get used to these meds. Anyways i just think it is great to be able to see you group of ladies so faithful so full of joy from the love of Christ. Cant wait to read updates over the next few days.
> Have a blessed day everyone.

Hey Ruby! Good to see you back. Im sorry that you have been feeling sick. Ill pray for a speedy recovery. BTW, I love Beth Moore, she is an awesome woman of God. I love to hear her speak! Thanks for commenting on my chart. Im still so nervous about it, just praying that it finally ends a baby this time. Good luck to you on this journey!:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

So sorry for you, Isi. praying for you. and also you, Mrskc...I really hope this is your month. I'm 4dpo today - month 12 ttc - if you all could please pray for my bfp this cycle too!

LOVE Beth Moore.


----------



## rubygirl01

mrskcbrown,
i got the awesome chance to go to the "deeper still" one in Sept and it was amazing. Two days with hundreds of women focused on God is something i will never forget. We traveled to Orlando for that one with our church and LOVED it. It was the first time i have ever been to one of her concerts. I had done the bible study "stepping up" and i fell in love with her then. THis weekend is so long insecurities. I SO need this. 
Thanks for the prayers. I am finally getting better after 4 months of starting on the metformin. I have PCOS and it is what they give us. I finally found the right balance of vitamins to help with the side effects.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rubygirl01 said:


> mrskcbrown,
> i got the awesome chance to go to the "deeper still" one in Sept and it was amazing. Two days with hundreds of women focused on God is something i will never forget. We traveled to Orlando for that one with our church and LOVED it. It was the first time i have ever been to one of her concerts. I had done the bible study "stepping up" and i fell in love with her then. THis weekend is so long insecurities. I SO need this.
> Thanks for the prayers. I am finally getting better after 4 months of starting on the metformin. I have PCOS and it is what they give us. I finally found the right balance of vitamins to help with the side effects.

I too have PCOS and I take metformin + clomid. On the metformin, I take the extended release ones. It has definitely regulated my cycles. Before I would have AF every 5,6, and 7 months, now I am a regular 30-33 girl. Have a blessed time seeing Beth!:happydance::happydance:

@Dahlia, you are definitely in my prayers!! Are you going to do anything different this month? I think the only thing I did differently was add in some guanefisin. I was too late for preseed. Prayerfully, I wont be needing any of it, but it still all feels too unreal.Remember I have been TTC for 13 months!!! Blessings and prayers are coming your way. I know people say that but I truly pray for BNB in my daily prayers before I go off to work.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

thx so much, Mrskc, I really appreciate it...yes, I really pray for you all too - God knows your real names. ;) I feel silly praying for the bnb names sometimes.

the only thing different this month was lots of xtra water and green tea (to increase cm)...we bd's every day leading up to ov, softcups, and preseed everytime. and I o'd after him each time. ahhh, all the scientific details. 

temped and used the ovwatch which coincided almost perfectly again. stress levels were extremely low even though we are moving in 4 days! 

so all in all - I'd have to say, this was a pretty perfect "try" month. but we will wait and see.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> thx so much, Mrskc, I really appreciate it...yes, I really pray for you all too - God knows your real names. ;) I feel silly praying for the bnb names sometimes.
> 
> the only thing different this month was lots of xtra water and green tea (to increase cm)...we bd's every day leading up to ov, softcups, and preseed everytime. and I o'd after him each time. ahhh, all the scientific details.
> 
> temped and used the ovwatch which coincided almost perfectly again. stress levels were extremely low even though we are moving in 4 days!
> 
> so all in all - I'd have to say, this was a pretty perfect "try" month. but we will wait and see.

Ok great! Its the wait and see part that I hate, LOL!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

hey girls! :wave: just dropping bye really quick, gotta head out soon (wont be leaving new hampshire until sunday).
Praying for you ladies and cheering you on!:hugs: 
The drive up was good :thumbup:

@ mrskcbrown, your chart looks flippin awesome!!! :yipee: wondering if thats an ID there at 9DPOs!!!!! :wohoo: 

All- be blessed =]


----------



## Dahlia

mrskc - DANG GIRL! good JOB on the all the BD'ing! wow, you girls continuously impress me with your drive. I guess I am 30 going on 50 or something. ;)


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia, you made me LOL!

I agree though, I thought my last month was good but you put me to shame. :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I am obsessed with chart overlays, and since you don't have any to overlay, I'm going to show you some of mine overlayed with yours. k? :D

Click to make them bigger. The first one is your chart overlayed with one of my non-pregnancy ovulatory charts. We have the same dip at 4 dpo, but your last few days are going WAY higher than mine. 

The second one is my current (pregnancy) chart. Yours is following a similar pattern! 

I don't like to give false hope, but it's looking good girl! I hope your temps stay UP!
 



Attached Files:







temps.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 10









preg.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - haha - glad to make you lol!

and LOVE the overlay - that really does look positive!!! looking forward to today's temp from her for sure. praying praying praying!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, I am obsessed with chart overlays, and since you don't have any to overlay, I'm going to show you some of mine overlayed with yours. k? :D
> 
> Click to make them bigger. The first one is your chart overlayed with one of my non-pregnancy ovulatory charts. We have the same dip at 4 dpo, but your last few days are going WAY higher than mine.
> 
> The second one is my current (pregnancy) chart. Yours is following a similar pattern!
> 
> I don't like to give false hope, but it's looking good girl! I hope your temps stay UP!

Hey Ladies! Thanks for all of your support and hope!:happydance:

Question: When DH took my temp at 6 am I was so sleepy and the thermometer kept falling out of my mouth and so it was 98.0. But because I was so sleepy, I slept for another 4-5 hours and re-temped and it was 98.8, twice. So which one should I record? Im confused.:wacko:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> mrskc - DANG GIRL! good JOB on the all the BD'ing! wow, you girls continuously impress me with your drive. I guess I am 30 going on 50 or something. ;)

DH loves to BD. Probably would do everyday if he could!:haha:


----------



## somedaymama

hey girls, please pray for me and my little baby. I'm spotting a little, some red some brown. I am totally freaking out and I'm so scared for my baby. I don't want to lose another one. :cry: I called my doctor and she told me to go to the ER to get an ultrasound down. please please pray.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> hey girls, please pray for me and my little baby. I'm spotting a little, some red some brown. I am totally freaking out and I'm so scared for my baby. I don't want to lose another one. :cry: I called my doctor and she told me to go to the ER to get an ultrasound down. please please pray.

Im praying for you. I spotted at 6 weeks with my daughter and come to find out it was IB bleeding. I went to the ER as well and had the ultrasound and everything turned out just fine. Did you have an implantation bleed? Is it a lot? Im praying that everything is well, in the name of Jesus. Keep us posted.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - praying so hard!

Mrskci - I'm not sure which to record - Someday is the the person to go to...but she's obviously busy today. 

Someday - I hope you're okay!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> mrskc, I am obsessed with chart overlays, and since you don't have any to overlay, I'm going to show you some of mine overlayed with yours. k? :D
> 
> Click to make them bigger. The first one is your chart overlayed with one of my non-pregnancy ovulatory charts. We have the same dip at 4 dpo, but your last few days are going WAY higher than mine.
> 
> The second one is my current (pregnancy) chart. Yours is following a similar pattern!
> 
> I don't like to give false hope, but it's looking good girl! I hope your temps stay UP!
> 
> Hey Ladies! Thanks for all of your support and hope!:happydance:
> 
> Question: When DH took my temp at 6 am I was so sleepy and the thermometer kept falling out of my mouth and so it was 98.0. But because I was so sleepy, I slept for another 4-5 hours and re-temped and it was 98.8, twice. So which one should I record? Im confused.:wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm...usually i would say go with your first temp, however, as long as you got a 3 plus hour block of sleep, it doesnt make a huge difference. Guess you could record the 98.8 and then just make a note in your note box about it being 98 earlier that day.


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> hey girls, please pray for me and my little baby. I'm spotting a little, some red some brown. I am totally freaking out and I'm so scared for my baby. I don't want to lose another one. :cry: I called my doctor and she told me to go to the ER to get an ultrasound down. please please pray.
> 
> Im praying for you. I spotted at 6 weeks with my daughter and come to find out it was IB bleeding. I went to the ER as well and had the ultrasound and everything turned out just fine. Did you have an implantation bleed? Is it a lot? Im praying that everything is well, in the name of Jesus. Keep us posted.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Brown blood usually means old blood.
I had spotting around 4-5 weeks this pregnancy and it was just left over from IB (or so i suspect). Praying for you hunni! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

I have so missed you all. You guys are a true light of God.

I enjoyed my time away drawing closer to God, praying more and reading my bible more - life just seems easier when I am in His world.

I am on to another cycle and I had real high hopes for this one since Monday is my 7 year wedding anniversary and looks like my perfect cycle has gone a bit unperfect as it was only 26 days this month :shrug: 

Lots of crazy stuff went on to make me think it waas gonna be it but nope :cry:

Still looking for a job which isn't going so well - I know when the right one comes God will practicaly sit it in my lap.

Going back to temping and using opks since my cycle was way off this time

Someday I am praying for you and your lil one

mrskc your chart looks great

May you all have a blessed rest of the weekend


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks so much for praying. The doctor was not able to do a vaginal ultrasound because they didn't have the equipment in the ER. He did a regular sonogram but couldn't see much because the baby is so small. He did finally find the baby, that was pretty neat. I was shocked at how low down they put the ultrasound thing, he was totally pushing on my bladder! :blush: He saw something that he thought might be the heartbeat, but he wasn't sure because it was so small. They had to zoom way in to see anything.

The doctor said that from what little he could see on the sonogram, the baby looks good. He did a physical examination and said that something he felt in me, I forget what it was, would feel differently is I was open and bleeding (maybe my cervix?).

When I called my doctor initially she said that it could be implantation bleeding, but I thought implantation should be complete by now. Regardless, some bleeding in early pregnancy is apparently normal, but because of my previous miscarriage and trouble conceivng, she wanted me to get checked out. 

The doctor said that I should get a vaginal ultrasound in the next few days, and not wait for my May 4 appointment. He also had them run a quantitative hcg and I will get another done in 2-3 days to compare. I also asked them to test my progesterone levels because I have heard that low progesterone can cause a miscarriage. They were drawing blood anyway so I figured it was worth getting checked. They also gave me a rhogam shot.

So I should know more in a few days, but the ER doc didn't seem to concerned. I knew that brown blood was old and not usually a concern, but the red blood had me really scared. Blood before has only meant miscarriage, so that was no reassurance!

Sorry for the scattered message, I'm still having trouble thinking straight about it. Thank you SO much for your prayers, I could really feel them! God calmed me greatly.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Ladies! Thanks for all of your support and hope!:happydance:
> 
> Question: When DH took my temp at 6 am I was so sleepy and the thermometer kept falling out of my mouth and so it was 98.0. But because I was so sleepy, I slept for another 4-5 hours and re-temped and it was 98.8, twice. So which one should I record? Im confused.:wacko:

Honestly, I would say that neither of them are very accurate. If your thermometer was falling out of your mouth, you aren't going to get an accurate read of your temperature. With it falling out, your mouth was probably a little open too, and that is going to lower the temp a little bit too. 

Time of day really makes a big difference, so I don't think the temp around 10 or 11 was accurate either. Your temp goes up something like 0.1 every half hour, but this adjustment is only good for about 2 hours. (So if I overslept by an hour, I could subtract 0.2 from my temp and get a fairly accurate reading.) 

Definitley make a note in your chart about it, and you can always discard the temp later if it really doesn't make sense. One day's temp never means a lot on its own (I know, I always say that :winkwink:), so don't worry too much about today!


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> Thanks so much for praying. The doctor was not able to do a vaginal ultrasound because they didn't have the equipment in the ER. He did a regular sonogram but couldn't see much because the baby is so small. He did finally find the baby, that was pretty neat. I was shocked at how low down they put the ultrasound thing, he was totally pushing on my bladder! :blush: He saw something that he thought might be the heartbeat, but he wasn't sure because it was so small. They had to zoom way in to see anything.
> 
> The doctor said that from what little he could see on the sonogram, the baby looks good. He did a physical examination and said that something he felt in me, I forget what it was, would feel differently is I was open and bleeding (maybe my cervix?).
> 
> When I called my doctor initially she said that it could be implantation bleeding, but I thought implantation should be complete by now. Regardless, some bleeding in early pregnancy is apparently normal, but because of my previous miscarriage and trouble conceivng, she wanted me to get checked out.
> 
> The doctor said that I should get a vaginal ultrasound in the next few days, and not wait for my May 4 appointment. He also had them run a quantitative hcg and I will get another done in 2-3 days to compare. I also asked them to test my progesterone levels because I have heard that low progesterone can cause a miscarriage. They were drawing blood anyway so I figured it was worth getting checked. They also gave me a rhogam shot.
> 
> So I should know more in a few days, but the ER doc didn't seem to concerned. I knew that brown blood was old and not usually a concern, but the red blood had me really scared. Blood before has only meant miscarriage, so that was no reassurance!
> 
> Sorry for the scattered message, I'm still having trouble thinking straight about it. Thank you SO much for your prayers, I could really feel them! God calmed me greatly.

Hey someday!
Just read about your post today! Oh man, it must have been pretty scary. But great job at going to the ER early enough! You'll be in my prayers for a smooth and successful pregnancy dear!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Thank you cheerios! :hugs: It was scary, but I'm much better now!


----------



## willbamom1day

someday  take it easy and rest til you can get into the doctor - praying for you and your lil one :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Someday - keeping you in my prayers and hope that the tests you have in the next few days are all good xx


----------



## cheerios

willbamom1day said:


> I have so missed you all. You guys are a true light of God.
> 
> I enjoyed my time away drawing closer to God, praying more and reading my bible more - life just seems easier when I am in His world.
> 
> I am on to another cycle and I had real high hopes for this one since Monday is my 7 year wedding anniversary and looks like my perfect cycle has gone a bit unperfect as it was only 26 days this month :shrug:
> 
> Lots of crazy stuff went on to make me think it waas gonna be it but nope :cry:
> 
> Still looking for a job which isn't going so well - I know when the right one comes God will practicaly sit it in my lap.
> 
> Going back to temping and using opks since my cycle was way off this time
> 
> Someday I am praying for you and your lil one
> 
> mrskc your chart looks great
> 
> May you all have a blessed rest of the weekend

Hey willbeamomoneday ! :) 

Not may, not might but "will"!

Nice to see you here! :) How are you dear? Nice to hear too that you're spending time with God and that is really good for your soul! 

Yah, I pop by BnB because of the amazing ladies on F.A.I.T.H....so encouraging to travel this journey of TTC with them! :)

I know how frustrating it can be to search for a job....but keep going! I applied for almost 13 jobs before getting one. Right now, I'm considering the option of becoming self-employed...since I teach English.....doesn't make a difference if I teach for a school or teach privately.... so still seeking God about the right strategy and timing. :)


----------



## cheerios

MrsKCbrown - WOW! I saw your chart and the chart overlay with somedaymama..... Awesome! I'm excited for you and looking forward to Tuesday!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just wanted to stop in to say hello! Hope everyone is doing well! Mrskc. . . you're looking good hon! Hope you all had a very blessed weekend. :)


----------



## groovygrl

someday - praying for you sweetness. You are going to be a mother! Everything's going to be fine. Give that fear to Jesus, he'll go dispose of it for you. Maybe he recycle's it? Perhaps he turns it into Joy, or peace, or love, or.... something useful anyway? Anyhoo...sending you lot's of light and love and :hugs:

mrskc- got everything cx'd for you, you're also in my prayers babe

welcome back willbe :flower:

ruby - nice to meet you here! I'm so sorry for your loss and I am sooo excited to anticipate healthy cycles and healthy BFP's with you. I am in 4th cycle after MMC.

x's, :hugs: , prayers and :dust: for all of you


----------



## mrskcbrown

My hopes were up but now they are down and out the window. The below was posted by someone in my chart stalkers group who is a LTTTC (long term ttcer):
This is my post:
Originally Posted by mrskcbrown View Post
Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else

This was her post:
I dunno hun, it could be coming down. Normally mine would come down the day before a little like that, then plummet to coverline day of AF-not to get you down-just so not to get your hopes up like crazy and have you be more dissapointed. That said, as long they stay up past the coverline like yours are, your still in also-its a catch 22..........I have found that there is never really a true way to tell. I have had pregnant looking charts turn out to be nothing-but then seen AF looking charts on other girls turn pg!

FX'd anyhow. I am one day behind you cycle wise but can't bear to temp in my LP anymore b/c of all the "false alarms" I've had. If you go back a ways you'll see threads where all the girls were saying "TEST!!!" for me and it was a no go!


So now I have no hope! Im shattered. Im definitely not testing until tuesday:nope::nope: Im so sad, and to top it off Ive had some cramping today so maybe she is right.:cry: I told her that this hurt my feelings but maybe she is right:nope:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, sorry you're feeling down. You know, no one really can tell what is going to happen. Just because she hasn't gotten pregnant with a certain chart, and just because other people have been pregnant doesn't mean you will be. It's not worth getting your hopes up over or getting depressed over. If seeing a BFN would make you really upset, wait to test...it's certainly not going to hurt anything and will only increase your concentration of hcg if you are pregnant. I really really hope you are pregnant. Try not to put so much weight on other people's opinions, because that's all they really are--opinions. praying for you. :hugs:

hey groovygrl, thanks for the prayers and the lovely words. good to "see" you! :hugs:

hey Rdy2! :wave: How are you doing?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:hugs: Try to keep your head up Mrskc!!! Maybe she's wrong too!!:thumbup: Even if she is right, I know in your heart and spirit, your desire is to have a child in God's time. If that time is now, then it will be! If it's not, there is a reason that only He may know about. God sheds tears with you dear, and His heart aches for you. He knows you better than you do and as much as He knows it hurts now, He also knows how wonderful it will be when He blesses you with your baby. :hugs: Love you dear, hang in there. I know it is hard and can be overwhelming and even depressing. . . but we are here for you, and so is your heavenly father. :flower:

Dont worry about anything, instead, pray about everything. Tell God what you need, and thank him for all he has done. Then you will experience Gods peace, which exceeds anything we can understand. His peace will guard your hearts and minds as you live in Christ Jesus. (Philippians 4: 6 -7)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi someday!! 

I'm pretty good. The weekend was waaaaay too short though! I'm thinking I may go ahead and test tomorrow simply because I want to know if I am pregnant or not. :) I'm not really feeling like "this is my month" but we did have a pretty good bd streak this month. How are you doing dear? Hope all is well with you!


----------



## somedaymama

I can't believe it's Sunday night either! I am doing pretty good, much better today than yesterday. :) In three weeks I will have a bachelor's degree! :o That's kind of scary, lol. 

Lots of :dust: for your testing tomorrow! I hope you get a :bfp:!


----------



## Dahlia

hey Mrskc - I know exactly where she is coming from. this is exactly why temping in the lp gets me upset - so I'm not doing it anymore and this is the best lp I've EVER had. I hate to say it, but she's right - nonpreg looking charts can end up with a bfp and preggo looking charts can end up bfn. but either way, it'll be what it is going to be, ya know? as tough as that is to accept.

sorry u r down today - hope you get your bfp soon either way.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hi Rdy2 -thinking of you testing v. soon. praying 4 you sweetness:hugs:

mrskc - oh you're soooo special and I'm so sorry that post hurt you. I agree with someday, it's only someone's opinion and wild guess. I know you post outside of here so you probably know just as well as I that there are so MANY varied and different approaches to the TTC journey. please don't take her words so personally. I mean, it can't be personal 'cus she doesn't know YOU. Right? She doesn't know your heart in this journey. She has a different approach, that's all. You have invested a lot more emotion in charting than she does. Perhaps after being a long term TTC-er her approach has become a lot less emotional. You know? a self preservation kind of thing.Your heart is big and beautiful and open and generous. Clearly, in everything you do, you make a joyful noise! Fortunately, or unfortunately, when you chose to put your chart out there for the wider group on B&B I think you're probably going to get a real variety of comments coming from ladies with varied levels of experience, different belief systems and some very different approaches to this journey. I'm sorry that post crushed your hope BUT... don't let her take that hope from you. Your chart is still the same chart that had you hopeful and interested and happy. Go back to that place sweetness, from what I understrand charting can be a really positive experience. I know you're testing in a few days, praying for you. That BFP is coming Mrskc. God is in control (not the chart!) :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

thank you for the welcome back :hugs:

cheerios hope everything works out for you with the teaching

mrskc remember no weapon formed against you shall prosper - everyone and every chart is diffrent :hugs:

today is mine and hubbies 7 year wedding anniversary and hubby has something planned but will not tell me.

Yesterday hubby surprised me with a trip to the movies to see Letters to God - what a great movie. This movies shows just how God does work in His own special way. A must see movie just bring the tissue.

hope everyone has a blessed Monday!


----------



## somedaymama

happy anniversary willbamom1day!!


----------



## Dahlia

Happy anniversary, Willba! Isn't marriage the best blessings ever?! congrats! and thx for tip on the movie - will look for it for sure. hope you two have a wonderful day.

Rdy - thinking of you and hoping hoping hoping this is your month. (our month would be great too!...come to think of it - I pray each person on this board gets their bfp this cycle!)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all! Thanks for your support, care and encouragement! I really LOVE you guys. SHe really hurt my feelings but I have found that that group is very pessimistic. So I am taking a step back from them. They never think in the positives but negative, and it really irks me. I know she may be trying to help me not get my hopes up, but who gives us hope? Our hope comes from Jesus and she just doesnt know that. I dont care if my hopes get up and I dont get aBFP because I know as hard as it is, I will get one and there is always another month. Thanks a lot!:hugs:

Aside from that, my temp has rose again:happydance:. I will finally, probably test tomorrow. Not to symptom spot but yesterday was the worse. I had strong af type cramps, painful backache and very sore hips. I thought she was here so I kept running to the bathroom and there was nothing but a lot of creamy CM. Today, nothing and my cervix is the highest its been all cycle and very hard to reach. Good signs, I dont know:shrug:


----------



## Dahlia

yeah - I think that group just over-analyzes a bit too much...we don't need that - God will give us our bfp in His perfect timing...we can give our best effort towards ttc and then the rest is always in His perfect hands.

Love you too, Mrskc. and I was definitely happy to see that big rise in your chart today! good signs for sure!!! I'm not sure about the cervix placement - I think that's good,though - i am too lazy to monitor that so I wouldn't really know. again, I will refer you to Someday!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> My hopes were up but now they are down and out the window. The below was posted by someone in my chart stalkers group who is a LTTTC (long term ttcer):
> This is my post:
> Originally Posted by mrskcbrown View Post
> Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else
> 
> This was her post:
> I dunno hun, it could be coming down. Normally mine would come down the day before a little like that, then plummet to coverline day of AF-not to get you down-just so not to get your hopes up like crazy and have you be more dissapointed. That said, as long they stay up past the coverline like yours are, your still in also-its a catch 22..........I have found that there is never really a true way to tell. I have had pregnant looking charts turn out to be nothing-but then seen AF looking charts on other girls turn pg!
> 
> FX'd anyhow. I am one day behind you cycle wise but can't bear to temp in my LP anymore b/c of all the "false alarms" I've had. If you go back a ways you'll see threads where all the girls were saying "TEST!!!" for me and it was a no go!
> 
> 
> So now I have no hope! Im shattered. Im definitely not testing until tuesday:nope::nope: Im so sad, and to top it off Ive had some cramping today so maybe she is right.:cry: I told her that this hurt my feelings but maybe she is right:nope:

:hugs: im sorry dear :hugs:
I think sometimes we all lose hope of TTC and maybe she is at her ends with her LTTTC :shrug: At any rate, your temp looks freggin awesome today!!!! Its way up there AND you still have creamy CM! AHH!!!! i can't wait for you to :test:! If you have risen temps for 18 days then that almost ALWAYS means BABY!!! You are only 4 days away! :happydance: The fact that your cervix is still high is one GREAT sign! Usually the cervix drops before AF (not always, but usually that is the case :thumbup:). Ekk!!! :yipee: I really do think there is a little bubba in there :yipee:

P.S. dont forget, that your temp is going to fluctuate even during pregnancy, so just because a temp drops a little, it doesn't mean AF. I really do think we have a baby brown on the way :baby:


----------



## Dahlia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU4Omio-fbg

love this video of our worship leader singing "Even If Not" - it's very applicable to our lives especially right now.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I didn't check my cervix at ALL last cycle, I can never really tell the difference anyway. :haha: However, I did have two days of VERY bad cramping (just like AF cramps) right around the time I got my BFP. Your temp looks very good today! :dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> My hopes were up but now they are down and out the window. The below was posted by someone in my chart stalkers group who is a LTTTC (long term ttcer):
> This is my post:
> Originally Posted by mrskcbrown View Post
> Hey ladies! Good morning! My temp is still looking good, so may push testing date up to tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else
> 
> This was her post:
> I dunno hun, it could be coming down. Normally mine would come down the day before a little like that, then plummet to coverline day of AF-not to get you down-just so not to get your hopes up like crazy and have you be more dissapointed. That said, as long they stay up past the coverline like yours are, your still in also-its a catch 22..........I have found that there is never really a true way to tell. I have had pregnant looking charts turn out to be nothing-but then seen AF looking charts on other girls turn pg!
> 
> FX'd anyhow. I am one day behind you cycle wise but can't bear to temp in my LP anymore b/c of all the "false alarms" I've had. If you go back a ways you'll see threads where all the girls were saying "TEST!!!" for me and it was a no go!
> 
> 
> So now I have no hope! Im shattered. Im definitely not testing until tuesday:nope::nope: Im so sad, and to top it off Ive had some cramping today so maybe she is right.:cry: I told her that this hurt my feelings but maybe she is right:nope:
> 
> :hugs: im sorry dear :hugs:
> I think sometimes we all lose hope of TTC and maybe she is at her ends with her LTTTC :shrug: At any rate, your temp looks freggin awesome today!!!! Its way up there AND you still have creamy CM! AHH!!!! i can't wait for you to :test:! If you have risen temps for 18 days then that almost ALWAYS means BABY!!! You are only 4 days away! :happydance: The fact that your cervix is still high is one GREAT sign! Usually the cervix drops before AF (not always, but usually that is the case :thumbup:). Ekk!!! :yipee: I really do think there is a little bubba in there :yipee:
> 
> P.S. dont forget, that your temp is going to fluctuate even during pregnancy, so just because a temp drops a little, it doesn't mean AF. I really do think we have a baby brown on the way :baby:Click to expand...

Yes I know temps fluctuate with a BFP, so after I get it, I am going to stop temping and just trust God. Thanks so much.......You all are da best!:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

I'm so excited to hear some BFP news tomorrow!!! :) 

Got fetched home by a friend of a friend today. Her baby was in the car seat behind with me and he fell asleep while clutching onto my finger!!!! That was the sweetest thing ever!!! Awwww, if feeling clucky (an Australian term of wanting to be pregnant), could make me pregnant, I think I would have twins!


----------



## somedaymama

that's so sweet cherrios! I love little baby fingers! :)


I saw my baby today! It has a heartbeat of 143, and so far everything is looking good. I'm having another quantitative hcg done tomorrow, and hopefully my numbers will go up the way they should. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> that's so sweet cherrios! I love little baby fingers! :)
> 
> 
> I saw my baby today! It has a heartbeat of 143, and so far everything is looking good. I'm having another quantitative hcg done tomorrow, and hopefully my numbers will go up the way they should. :thumbup:

That is so awesome Cheerios! :baby::baby:

Awesome for you as well someday!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Glad to see the baby going well. 

Cheerios isnt it just the sweetest thing, awhhhh.........cant wait:winkwink:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Mrskc- glad you are feeling better hon!! :) Blessings on you and praying for your BFP!!

As for me, I tested this morning and once again. . BFN. No AF yet, so I know I'm not out yet, but just don't think it's gonna happen for us this month. Oh well. :( 

Hope you all had a great Monday!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Mrskc- glad you are feeling better hon!! :) Blessings on you and praying for your BFP!!
> 
> As for me, I tested this morning and once again. . BFN. No AF yet, so I know I'm not out yet, but just don't think it's gonna happen for us this month. Oh well. :(
> 
> Hope you all had a great Monday!

:hugs::hugs:rdy2bamom:hugs::hugs:

Oh dont I know the feeling. Im so sorry about the BFN. They are so heartbreaking. I am rethinking testing in the morning because I dont wanna get bfn. Sigh....God please bless us all!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@someday and guppy: I know you have been asked this question many times before but did you have many symptoms? I cant bear going back through all these pages.

Goodnite everyone, be blessed!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: to you Rdy! I know how heartbreaking a :bfn: can be. But AF isn't here yet, so there's hope still.

I so agree with you, Cheerios!!!!!! Gosh, babies are just sooooo adorable!!! How are you dearie? You definitely sound much better, and I'm glad :hugs:.

Good luck Mrsk!

Still taking a break from ttc this month, but also planned to take a break from BnB as well. But I realised sharing with you lovely ladies could also be therapeutic, so there's really no need to stay away.

:happydance: for all those whose babies are growing nice and well, and :hugs: to those hit by AF. May the Good Lord guide and keep us....especially our hearts. When I feel despondent, I like to read Psalm 34.....it really does refresh my spirit and uplift me.

:hug:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> @someday and guppy: I know you have been asked this question many times before but did you have many symptoms? I cant bear going back through all these pages.

The only "symptom" I had was cramping on CD 9 and CD 10. Other than that, I didn't have any symptoms until about 5 weeks, and even now the only real symptoms I have are fatigue and a tiny bit of queasiness.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:

Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?

Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1

Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Don't give up hope, Mrsk. There are loads of stories of women who get lots of :bfn: before the :bfp:

Praying for you!


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup! Hey! Nice to see you here! Yeah I do feel much better! Very sleeply today though, so I'm probably going to take a nappy!

On BnB, I only come to this thread and read up on some journals. But I no longer go to the usual questions page. Yeah! The baby yesterday was sooo cute!!! Ah.... My heart sank at the beginning when I knew there would be a baby at dinner (you know, with TTC and all, seeing babies can be really torturous). HOwever, after sitting next to him in the car, my heart completely melted when he clutched my finger! So much so that when I had to get out of the car and took my finger away, he woke up and started crying!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I think CD 15 looks more likely than CD 18. I don't see it on CD 18 at all. You do start to go up after CD 19 though, so that is a possibility. 

Your temp is still looking really good, and in any case you have a GREAT luteal phase! That's a good sign. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, I think CD 15 looks more likely than CD 18. I don't see it on CD 18 at all. You do start to go up after CD 19 though, so that is a possibility.
> 
> Your temp is still looking really good, and in any case you have a GREAT luteal phase! That's a good sign. :hugs:

Yes and before my fluke of a missed period in February, I was regularly 32-33 days. So maybe ill retest again, as today is only cd 30. Thanks:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Mrskcbrown, I took a look at both your charts but I really have no idea!! I would go for the one on fertilityfriend.com It looks more reasonable...but seriously, I think someday would be able to provide better advice!


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> that's so sweet cherrios! I love little baby fingers! :)
> 
> 
> I saw my baby today! It has a heartbeat of 143, and so far everything is looking good. I'm having another quantitative hcg done tomorrow, and hopefully my numbers will go up the way they should. :thumbup:

So nice!!! :) WOW! Amazing how the heartbeat is sooo strong so early on in the pregnancy!!! Praying for you dear!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Babies are sooooo precious, Cheerios! I know exactly how you must have felt! They just make me go all gooey inside when they even just smile at me! I sure can't wait!

Good luck with the retest, Mrsk! :hugs:

Been having a very low day. Actually been down in the dumps ever since AF. I thank God for a wonderful husband! Just discovered a couple of threads in the LTTC section, so I might be MIA from here for a while (not that anyone will notice....lol). I just haven't really felt the comfort and companionship I had envisioned from this thread. But you have all been a.w.e.s.o.m.e, and I thank you so much.

:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Babies are sooooo precious, Cheerios! I know exactly how you must have felt! They just make me go all gooey inside when they even just smile at me! I sure can't wait!
> 
> Good luck with the retest, Mrsk! :hugs:
> 
> Been having a very low day. Actually been down in the dumps ever since AF. I thank God for a wonderful husband! Just discovered a couple of threads in the LTTC section, so I might be MIA from here for a while (not that anyone will notice....lol). I just haven't really felt the comfort and companionship I had envisioned from this thread. But you have all been a.w.e.s.o.m.e, and I thank you so much.
> 
> :hug:

Awhhh! I hate to see you go! I will miss you over here. You have an awesome level of positivity and I love it.:hugs: Be blessed!


----------



## rubygirl01

mrskbrown.. ( and anyone that can use these words)..i just wanted to tell you that no matter what people say only you can allow them to hurt you. When i went to the Beth Moore conference, she talked about Ephesians 4; 17 to 24. One thing struck me while she was going over this...there was 6 statements to a secure women, the first was "s" for saved from herself. We are our biggest enemy. We beat ourselves up about the littlest things because we allow worry and fear to control us. Insecurity makes us think less of ourselves. You are an amazing women, just from the little time i have spent on here it shows. Trying to conceive is one of the hardest things to do when we have to "help" it along. Beth also said that perfection is insecurity at an art form. Your chart is unique to you for a reason. If your chart was perfect or like anyone else then where would we put our faith. Hold tight hun, you will get there, and when you get there you will praise God all the way because he is truely the only one that has the perfect chart. 

I hope everyone is doing ok, I am waiting to see if i will "o" this month, i am thinking not seeing that i just came off BCP on the 11th. I think i will have to wait at least one cycle. My hubby and i will celebrate 12 years together on Sunday. I wonder where the time has gone, we still act like we are newly weds sometimes..lol. Today and tomorrow is going to be stressful for me. I have a meeting with my son's school today about is special needs and starting middle school, i am so afraid that middle school will be too much but putting my faith in that fact that the changes and choices i have made will help him out. My youngest son will go to the Doc tomorrow to get the paperwork to have him diagnosed with ADHD as well. He has been sick over the last few days and i have a feeling he is not going to cooperate very well. 
On a more positive note, i ordered my niece her purity ring and we got it sunday. I cannot wait to finish her letter and get the other letters as well so that we can support his choice. My sister is not supporting her so i am rounding up some of my Sunday school buddies and we are all giving her letters to encourage her. Anyways i am off to eat lunch with my hubby before my meeting with the school 
Everyone have a blessed day. 

Kate 

Here is what i posted on my facebook page the other day.
Are you faithful to your fears or faithful to The Father?....Do you allow yourself to feel insecure due to a fear or an unbelief?


----------



## mrskcbrown

rubygirl01 said:


> mrskbrown.. ( and anyone that can use these words)..i just wanted to tell you that no matter what people say only you can allow them to hurt you. When i went to the Beth Moore conference, she talked about Ephesians 4; 17 to 24. One thing struck me while she was going over this...there was 6 statements to a secure women, the first was "s" for saved from herself. We are our biggest enemy. We beat ourselves up about the littlest things because we allow worry and fear to control us. Insecurity makes us think less of ourselves. You are an amazing women, just from the little time i have spent on here it shows. Trying to conceive is one of the hardest things to do when we have to "help" it along. Beth also said that perfection is insecurity at an art form. Your chart is unique to you for a reason. If your chart was perfect or like anyone else then where would we put our faith. Hold tight hun, you will get there, and when you get there you will praise God all the way because he is truely the only one that has the perfect chart.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing ok, I am waiting to see if i will "o" this month, i am thinking not seeing that i just came off BCP on the 11th. I think i will have to wait at least one cycle. My hubby and i will celebrate 12 years together on Sunday. I wonder where the time has gone, we still act like we are newly weds sometimes..lol. Today and tomorrow is going to be stressful for me. I have a meeting with my son's school today about is special needs and starting middle school, i am so afraid that middle school will be too much but putting my faith in that fact that the changes and choices i have made will help him out. My youngest son will go to the Doc tomorrow to get the paperwork to have him diagnosed with ADHD as well. He has been sick over the last few days and i have a feeling he is not going to cooperate very well.
> On a more positive note, i ordered my niece her purity ring and we got it sunday. I cannot wait to finish her letter and get the other letters as well so that we can support his choice. My sister is not supporting her so i am rounding up some of my Sunday school buddies and we are all giving her letters to encourage her. Anyways i am off to eat lunch with my hubby before my meeting with the school
> Everyone have a blessed day.
> 
> Kate
> 
> Here is what i posted on my facebook page the other day.
> Are you faithful to your fears or faithful to The Father?....Do you allow yourself to feel insecure due to a fear or an unbelief?

Thanks so much! I am holding onto my faith! Im hoping that the next few days my temps stay up and I get that BFP. I will retest again.:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:hugs::hugs: for you Mrskc!!! We can't lose hope til AF shows! :thumbup: Keep up that pma girl. 

Thanks ruby for the encouraging words! :hugs:

Everyone have a blessed day!! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> @someday and guppy: I know you have been asked this question many times before but did you have many symptoms? I cant bear going back through all these pages.
> 
> Goodnite everyone, be blessed!

hmm...well with both of my :bfp: (this one and when i MCed) I usually always had creamy/EW sort of CM during DPOs. Some days it was more, others it was less, but usually i had it, never went dry like i usually did before AF. With my first pregnancy, i was sleepy ALL of the time! DH even noticed, and im talking sleeping a whole bunch even before my I peed on the stick. This time was different. Didnt start getting tired until these last few weeks (late in 2nd tri). 

With this pregnancy i had residual IB around 12ish DPOs. (i actually thought i was out for the month, thought it was AF :dohh:). Last time, i did NOT have any type of bleeding...well until I MCed anyways :(
What else....was SUPER hungry VERY early last time...this time, im having MAJOR food aversions and FORCING myself to eat...still. 

Never had MS last pregnancy, this pregnancy i didn't have MS/nausea until 8 weeks, and it never got bad until 12 weeks (which the doc thinks is due to my short body, stomach being pushed up, and NOT MS, but at any rate, im still [email protected] 23 weeks :sick:). 

Sorry that was so long! guess my point is, that every pregnancy is different, even pregnancies within the same woman (as you can see from my experiences). But it is nice to hear what symptoms preggo woman have when you're TTC, that is for sure! :thumbup: Oh yeah and one other thing, dont think that you're out just bc your boobs arn't sore or bc you dont have MS. In both pregnancy my boobs NEVER got sore (started leaking at 17 weeks :wacko: but never hurt like most woman say they "should"). As far as MS, i know women who have NEVER had it (myself included w. my last pregnancy) and i never got it bad until most are getting over it this pregnancy. So dont let a lack of those symptoms deter you from thinking, just cuz you dont have em. .... i say there is a bean in there hun! :yipee:



mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:
> 
> Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?
> 
> Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
> Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1
> 
> Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.:hugs:

Sorry about the :bfn: hun :hugs: I had a few of those before a positive. Its not over until the :witch: shows her ugly face :hug:

I think you Ov.ed on CD 15. It looks like a very clear thermal shift, and the temps afterwards are all good (none went below coverline), so i am REALLY thinking that the eggy dropped on CD 15. And i know that FF is just a computer device sort of thing, but its rarely wrong (it can be wrong since its technology, but usually FF is VERY good). But by the looks of your chart, i say CD 15 :wohoo:


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.

Ruby thanks for sharing and happy 12 years to you :flower:

mrskc don't you go given up after that bfn - your bfp won't show til the exact day and time He has it written :hugs:

someday I am glad to hear all is well with you and lil one :hugs:

rdy2b sorry about the bfn and now af wants to play games - you hold on just like mrskc :hugs:

isi buttercup we will miss you around here good thing is where your going God is already there

Hope your all having a great day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @someday and guppy: I know you have been asked this question many times before but did you have many symptoms? I cant bear going back through all these pages.
> 
> Goodnite everyone, be blessed!
> 
> hmm...well with both of my :bfp: (this one and when i MCed) I usually always had creamy/EW sort of CM during DPOs. Some days it was more, others it was less, but usually i had it, never went dry like i usually did before AF. With my first pregnancy, i was sleepy ALL of the time! DH even noticed, and im talking sleeping a whole bunch even before my I peed on the stick. This time was different. Didnt start getting tired until these last few weeks (late in 2nd tri).
> 
> With this pregnancy i had residual IB around 12ish DPOs. (i actually thought i was out for the month, thought it was AF :dohh:). Last time, i did NOT have any type of bleeding...well until I MCed anyways :(
> What else....was SUPER hungry VERY early last time...this time, im having MAJOR food aversions and FORCING myself to eat...still.
> 
> Never had MS last pregnancy, this pregnancy i didn't have MS/nausea until 8 weeks, and it never got bad until 12 weeks (which the doc thinks is due to my short body, stomach being pushed up, and NOT MS, but at any rate, im still [email protected] 23 weeks :sick:).
> 
> Sorry that was so long! guess my point is, that every pregnancy is different, even pregnancies within the same woman (as you can see from my experiences). But it is nice to hear what symptoms preggo woman have when you're TTC, that is for sure! :thumbup: Oh yeah and one other thing, dont think that you're out just bc your boobs arn't sore or bc you dont have MS. In both pregnancy my boobs NEVER got sore (started leaking at 17 weeks :wacko: but never hurt like most woman say they "should"). As far as MS, i know women who have NEVER had it (myself included w. my last pregnancy) and i never got it bad until most are getting over it this pregnancy. So dont let a lack of those symptoms deter you from thinking, just cuz you dont have em. .... i say there is a bean in there hun! :yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I got a :bfn: this morning but my temp stayed at 98.6.:shrug:
> 
> Anywho, I have a question: I chart my cycle on 2 sites. Fertility friend has my ovulation on CD15, and myfertilitycharts.com has my ovulation on CD18?? Why is this?
> 
> Fertility friend has me at 15dpo and myfertilitycharts has me at 12dpo?
> Here is the link: https://www.myfertilitycharts.com/w...d=29&a=1&ev=1&mc=1&dt=0&g=0&l=&fid=7159&pub=1
> 
> Im starting to think that I will not get this BFP. Thanks for all your help.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the :bfn: hun :hugs: I had a few of those before a positive. Its not over until the :witch: shows her ugly face :hug:
> 
> I think you Ov.ed on CD 15. It looks like a very clear thermal shift, and the temps afterwards are all good (none went below coverline), so i am REALLY thinking that the eggy dropped on CD 15. And i know that FF is just a computer device sort of thing, but its rarely wrong (it can be wrong since its technology, but usually FF is VERY good). But by the looks of your chart, i say CD 15 :wohoo:Click to expand...

Ok thanks! You are such a wealth of information! Are you a DR?:haha:
I have excessive creamy CM and it seems it gets worse around the time I have to pee. Only my nips are sore and im still having, mild, dull cramps off and on. I think FF is more accurate than my other site as well but I had to get more opinions. It seems everyone agrees with the FF one. Praying that my temps stay up again, and Im going to retest, dont know when. I wanna say everyday through saturday but I will have to buy some cheaper tests. Today I used an answer early response test, because I had it in the house already. I bought some digi's yesterday but I cant bear to use those and see it say, "not pregnant".:cry: But thanks a lot again!:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Thank you all for the anniversary wishes.
> 
> Ruby thanks for sharing and happy 12 years to you :flower:
> 
> mrskc don't you go given up after that bfn - your bfp won't show til the exact day and time He has it written :hugs:
> 
> someday I am glad to hear all is well with you and lil one :hugs:
> 
> rdy2b sorry about the bfn and now af wants to play games - you hold on just like mrskc :hugs:
> 
> isi buttercup we will miss you around here good thing is where your going God is already there
> 
> Hope your all having a great day!

You are so awesome and you are so right.:thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

Isi Buttercup said:


> Been having a very low day. Actually been down in the dumps ever since AF. I thank God for a wonderful husband! Just discovered a couple of threads in the LTTC section, so I might be MIA from here for a while (not that anyone will notice....lol). I just haven't really felt the comfort and companionship I had envisioned from this thread. But you have all been a.w.e.s.o.m.e, and I thank you so much.

How long have you been trying now, Isi? I hope you get the encouragement you need, and that a BFP follows quickly. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

rubygirl01 said:


> Are you faithful to your fears or faithful to The Father?....Do you allow yourself to feel insecure due to a fear or an unbelief?

great reminder, thanks!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok thanks! You are such a wealth of information! Are you a DR?:haha:

:rofl: haha I wish! LOL, just love the subject. Love to read too so once i get into something...i really get into it LOL.



mrskcbrown said:


> I have excessive creamy CM and it seems it gets worse around the time I have to pee. Only my nips are sore and im still having, mild, dull cramps off and on. I think FF is more accurate than my other site as well but I had to get more opinions. It seems everyone agrees with the FF one. Praying that my temps stay up again, and Im going to retest, dont know when. I wanna say everyday through saturday but I will have to buy some cheaper tests. Today I used an answer early response test, because I had it in the house already. I bought some digi's yesterday but I cant bear to use those and see it say, "not pregnant".:cry: But thanks a lot again!:thumbup:

Thats a great sign with your CM! :happydance: It only gets worse during pregnancy! LOL TMI ahead, but sometimes i have so much of it now that i think something is wrong :haha: then i read up on it, only to find out its normal! :dohh:
Oh yeah, forgot, i had minor cramping last pregnancy, not as much this time though.
The digis are nice (thats what i got my :bfp: with last time at 10DPOs), but this time i was NEVER able to get a "Pregnant" on the clear blue digi. The FRER are good because you can see a very faint line (if you have enough hCG for it to pop up as a line) but with the digis, it seems to take more...even though apparently they work at the same minimal hCG levels, but im not convinced LOL
If you temp tomorrow morning and its still high i would be testing! But then again i am a POAS addict, so that may not be wise either :haha: Fx'ed!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Ok thanks! You are such a wealth of information! Are you a DR?:haha:
> 
> :rofl: haha I wish! LOL, just love the subject. Love to read too so once i get into something...i really get into it LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I have excessive creamy CM and it seems it gets worse around the time I have to pee. Only my nips are sore and im still having, mild, dull cramps off and on. I think FF is more accurate than my other site as well but I had to get more opinions. It seems everyone agrees with the FF one. Praying that my temps stay up again, and Im going to retest, dont know when. I wanna say everyday through saturday but I will have to buy some cheaper tests. Today I used an answer early response test, because I had it in the house already. I bought some digi's yesterday but I cant bear to use those and see it say, "not pregnant".:cry: But thanks a lot again!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a great sign with your CM! :happydance: It only gets worse during pregnancy! LOL TMI ahead, but sometimes i have so much of it now that i think something is wrong :haha: then i read up on it, only to find out its normal! :dohh:
> Oh yeah, forgot, i had minor cramping last pregnancy, not as much this time though.
> The digis are nice (thats what i got my :bfp: with last time at 10DPOs), but this time i was NEVER able to get a "Pregnant" on the clear blue digi. The FRER are good because you can see a very faint line (if you have enough hCG for it to pop up as a line) but with the digis, it seems to take more...even though apparently they work at the same minimal hCG levels, but im not convinced LOL
> If you temp tomorrow morning and its still high i would be testing! But then again i am a POAS addict, so that may not be wise either :haha: Fx'ed!Click to expand...

Yeah im claiming high temps in the name of Jesus. I make sure to sleep in the same positions almost every nite, LOL....I know how silly. I also have to sleep under a blanket winter or summer so...:haha:. I dont want anything to interfere with my temps. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

happy anniversary willbe! :happydance: YAAAY for wonderful life partners!

Isi - you will be missed, pop in and say hi every now and again? I love what willbe said about God already there. 

ready- I hope you get a nice healthy visit from AF really soon (if it's not going to be a BFP, I mean) When you have a wee bit of time can you please take the BFP off beside my name? I was catching up a few days ago and we all got to see updated BFP page recently. Anyhoo, my dec. BFP is still there and it gave me just a little sting to see it. Can we take it off? I promise to replace it really soon :happydance:

I just OV'd today so after a few more sessions of :sex: I'm into the 2WW. I'm really hopeful and currently enjoying an abundance of PMA. I wll test on the 12/13th May

enjoy your day everyone :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

yay for ov groovygrl! :dance: I'm glad your hubby was home for this one! :D


----------



## willbamom1day

groovygrl said:


> I just OV'd today so after a few more sessions of :sex: I'm into the 2WW. I'm really hopeful and currently enjoying an abundance of PMA. I wll test on the 12/13th May

BABY :dust: and lots of prayers for that May bfp


----------



## mrskcbrown

:dust::dust: Groovy:happydance:

Im praying you get that BFP, on May 12! Thats not too far away either! I know it will seem that way to you though because you are dead smack in the 2WW ughhh!!!:coffee: I hate the 2WW!

Well girls very sore bb's this evening. Hurt to touch, ouch. 2 more days and I will have 18 high temps, Yay! Keep praying. I went to FF, and see lots of charts where they have BFN at 15dpo and BFPs at 16, 17, 18, 19 dpo. Maybe that will be me???:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

hi someday!thanks for the encouragement. So glad DH's home too :hugs: How's your beautiful pregnant self? Are you feeling okay? when's ur next scan? I bet it's been hard to focus on the last couple weeks of school. Have you and DH talked about your plans to continue with masters right now? Yup, nosey me.

those signs are promising mrskc. you going to wait for the week-end to test again? I'm praying for you. Sorry about the ouchy sore boobs but if it means your preggers....BRING IT ON! :happydance: yup, 2WW is a big fat drag but... I'm going to try extra hard to stay productive and positive and grateful.

willbe - you're in my prayers too, thanks for being a constant support and encouragement. Can I ask something personal? Would you and DH consider adoption again? Or was the last time a special circumstance that just happened to present itself? I'm only curious 'cus I'm adopted and I think it's the most wonderful thing ever. If I don't ever get to have a baby I will never feel cheated 'cus God blessed me HUGELY when he sorted out the family I was a part of. As far as I'm concerned,that's been an awesome and massive gift. Dare I ask for more in this lifetime? Man, He's good!! I think any wee soul being loved by you and your DH would be a massive gift. How special!

Guppy - sorry you're still so barfy sweetness. I hope you get relief. Not long to go though..... EEEK :wohoo: HOW EXCITING!!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

groovygrl said:


> willbe - you're in my prayers too, thanks for being a constant support and encouragement. Can I ask something personal? Would you and DH consider adoption again? Or was the last time a special circumstance that just happened to present itself? I'm only curious 'cus I'm adopted and I think it's the most wonderful thing ever. If I don't ever get to have a baby I will never feel cheated 'cus God blessed me HUGELY when he sorted out the family I was a part of. As far as I'm concerned,that's been an awesome and massive gift. Dare I ask for more in this lifetime? Man, He's good!! I think any wee soul being loved by you and your DH would be a massive gift. How special!

thank you for the prayers :hugs: like I always say a prayer is the best thing to give someone when you don't know of any thing else to give or do. 

I always said growing up I wanted to adopt as my dad was adopted and everyone needs someone to love them. Besides it speaks in the bible that I too am adopted:winkwink:. The adoption process is a long, hard stressful one and yes I would love to adopt. It was kinda weird how that time happened as we had just started praying about having children and not to long we found out about the baby - we had wanted to adopt her brother and sister as well so they were not split up but after many prayers God's will was done and I am sad to say but the kids are split up now in state custody. 

We did research and went through some agencys and the cost was a heavy one -$12,000-35,000 but with lots of prayer God lead our hearts to focus on having our own but adoption still sits softly on my heart - if I could I would take all the kids in the world who need a family but until then I will wait on the Lord to direct my path that way.

Do you ever feel you should adopt being as you are adopted?

My prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy hump day :flower: Just came across this quote in an email and thought I would share it with you all.

"One day at a time--this is enough. Do not look back and grieve over the past for it is gone; and do not be troubled about the future, for it has not yet come. Live in the present, and make it so beautiful it will be worth remembering." - Author Unknown 

Hope you all have a great day!

mrskc I am praying for you and that bfp


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls!

SO nice to see all the PMA here! :) This is the first official time that I'm temping so I don't know what to expect. So, FF says that I have ovulated and I am supposed to be 3 DPO. BUT, I don't know if its really O, because I personally don't feel my temperature shift is a lot....and this because my first cycle (I tampered with the temps for the other cycle in 2009), I really don't know if I even O in the first place with PCOS and all. I must admit though! Its actually quite FUN to chart! haha. 

Does anybody know how I can attach my FF chart to my signature??? There doesn't seem to be a HTML address for my FF chart? 

In any case, I don't know if my temps will go haywire the next few days. DH and I will be off to London and Paris from this Friday to 10th of May!!! :) Gonna travel with my Dad and Bro who will meet us in London. Have friends in both cities so we're also going to hang out with them.... isn't that SOOooo mega cool? 

After that my bro will stay at our place for a few days before my dad joins us again on 14.05 when he will stay in Stuttgart until 18.05. And when they leave, we have barely 2 weeks to pack everything and settle stuff in our jobs before we fly to Singapore for our annual visit for 3.5 weeks!!!!

Yeah, I guess charting my temps this cycle was just a "try it out" type of thing....since I think with all that travelling, it'd be a miracle if my temperatures read a form of cycle! 

willbe - Nice to see your around! How are you holding up? Having nice sunny weather too? The weather's awesome these days and I find myself wanting to take an afternoon nap because its sooo nice and warm!!!! Hah. 

I think adoption is a high calling. Cool that you're praying over every single step!

MrsKCBrown - Your temps look great!!! I would wait to weekend to test! But I won't be able to check!!! Will check when I'm back on the 10th! 

groovygrl - you ovulated too? Do you have a link to FF? Cool! If FF is correct for me, that means that we're both in the phase of our cycle. But as I said before, I don't really want to get my hopes high that I DID ovulate, since my cycles are SOO mega irregular! Still, welcome to the 2ww!!!! 

someday - How are you and your baby coming along??? Are you feeling better with your pregnancy? :)

Ok, I got to get back to work! Stay well dear girls! God bless and keep you! May you know that you are LOVED and we have to GUARD our hearts for its the well-spring of LIFE!!!! - spiritual and I believe physical life too!


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> SO nice to see all the PMA here! :) This is the first official time that I'm temping so I don't know what to expect. So, FF says that I have ovulated and I am supposed to be 3 DPO. BUT, I don't know if its really O, because I personally don't feel my temperature shift is a lot....and this because my first cycle (I tampered with the temps for the other cycle in 2009), I really don't know if I even O in the first place with PCOS and all. I must admit though! Its actually quite FUN to chart! haha.
> 
> Does anybody know how I can attach my FF chart to my signature??? There doesn't seem to be a HTML address for my FF chart?
> 
> In any case, I don't know if my temps will go haywire the next few days. DH and I will be off to London and Paris from this Friday to 10th of May!!! :) Gonna travel with my Dad and Bro who will meet us in London. Have friends in both cities so we're also going to hang out with them.... isn't that SOOooo mega cool?
> 
> After that my bro will stay at our place for a few days before my dad joins us again on 14.05 when he will stay in Stuttgart until 18.05. And when they leave, we have barely 2 weeks to pack everything and settle stuff in our jobs before we fly to Singapore for our annual visit for 3.5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I guess charting my temps this cycle was just a "try it out" type of thing....since I think with all that travelling, it'd be a miracle if my temperatures read a form of cycle!
> 
> willbe - Nice to see your around! How are you holding up? Having nice sunny weather too? The weather's awesome these days and I find myself wanting to take an afternoon nap because its sooo nice and warm!!!! Hah.
> 
> I think adoption is a high calling. Cool that you're praying over every single step!
> 
> MrsKCBrown - Your temps look great!!! I would wait to weekend to test! But I won't be able to check!!! Will check when I'm back on the 10th!
> 
> groovygrl - you ovulated too? Do you have a link to FF? Cool! If FF is correct for me, that means that we're both in the phase of our cycle. But as I said before, I don't really want to get my hopes high that I DID ovulate, since my cycles are SOO mega irregular! Still, welcome to the 2ww!!!!
> 
> someday - How are you and your baby coming along??? Are you feeling better with your pregnancy? :)
> 
> Ok, I got to get back to work! Stay well dear girls! God bless and keep you! May you know that you are LOVED and we have to GUARD our hearts for its the well-spring of LIFE!!!! - spiritual and I believe physical life too!

Thanks Cheerios. On FF go to sharing and create a ticker. Then attach the ticker to your siggy and we should be able to click on it and see your chart.

@Groovy::hugs:thanks for the support and yes Im waiting till the weekend to test. There was a little dip today but nothing to worry about yet, I dont think??:shrug:

@willbamom: Thanks for your encouragement. Yes hoping and praying for a BFP. I hope my temp doesnt start to drop.:shrug:

Yes a little temp drop today...sigh. Should I worry??:shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I know this is a totally unhelpful comment, but there isn't really any way to know whether the temp drop is AF coming or perfectly normal. In the few days between my first BFP and when AF was due, my temp dropped about 0.4 and I thought it might be a chemical. For me, the temp drop didn't mean anything. :shrug:

groovygrl, I'm still going to grad school. I'm due finals week, so I'm just going to have to make it work! :D It will be nice that I'll have about 5 weeks off in between. For the spring semester, DH is probably going to take a couple extra weeks off of work, and then there is a little daycare run out of a church near us that we might use. Alternatively, there is a daycare here on campus, and that one would be nice because I'd be right here if the baby needed me.


----------



## Guppy051708

thats great somday!
Penn State has a daycare too...but there is a 5 year wait list right now :wacko: ... guess they expect you to truly plan your kid haha. put your name on the wait list and then wait 5 years to get preggo :haha:


----------



## willbamom1day

cheerios said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> SO nice to see all the PMA here! :) This is the first official time that I'm temping so I don't know what to expect. So, FF says that I have ovulated and I am supposed to be 3 DPO. BUT, I don't know if its really O, because I personally don't feel my temperature shift is a lot....and this because my first cycle (I tampered with the temps for the other cycle in 2009), I really don't know if I even O in the first place with PCOS and all. I must admit though! Its actually quite FUN to chart! haha.
> 
> Does anybody know how I can attach my FF chart to my signature??? There doesn't seem to be a HTML address for my FF chart?
> 
> In any case, I don't know if my temps will go haywire the next few days. DH and I will be off to London and Paris from this Friday to 10th of May!!! :) Gonna travel with my Dad and Bro who will meet us in London. Have friends in both cities so we're also going to hang out with them.... isn't that SOOooo mega cool?
> 
> After that my bro will stay at our place for a few days before my dad joins us again on 14.05 when he will stay in Stuttgart until 18.05. And when they leave, we have barely 2 weeks to pack everything and settle stuff in our jobs before we fly to Singapore for our annual visit for 3.5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I guess charting my temps this cycle was just a "try it out" type of thing....since I think with all that travelling, it'd be a miracle if my temperatures read a form of cycle!
> 
> willbe - Nice to see your around! How are you holding up? Having nice sunny weather too? The weather's awesome these days and I find myself wanting to take an afternoon nap because its sooo nice and warm!!!! Hah.
> 
> Ok, I got to get back to work! Stay well dear girls! God bless and keep you! May you know that you are LOVED and we have to GUARD our hearts for its the well-spring of LIFE!!!! - spiritual and I believe physical life too!

I sure hope the ff chart is a good sign for you and that the month of May brings about alot of bfp's

Enjoy your trip - time with family is so nice.

As for me I am doing great! Got in a good workout this morning as well as some alone time with the Lord and I don't think I could feel any higher on life right now :winkwink:

God bless!


----------



## somedaymama

willbamom1day said:


> As for me I am doing great! Got in a good workout this morning as well as some alone time with the Lord and I don't think I could feel any higher on life right now :winkwink:

Yay! :dance:


Guppy, 5 years?! That's crazy! I don't think we have a waiting list for students, but my school is much smaller than Penn State!


----------



## ale

bfp or bfn ladies?? im only 6dpo


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/042810-651.jpg


----------



## Deb111

I don't see anything at the moment hun, but 6dpo is VERY early. fx'd for a few more days time


----------



## ale

Deb111 said:


> I don't see anything at the moment hun, but 6dpo is VERY early. fx'd for a few more days time

thanx hun.. here's two more pics of the same one.. im probably seeing things!! but im a poas addict!! lol


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/042810-641.jpg

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/042810-661.jpg


----------



## somedaymama

I don't see anything either, but those strips are always a little blurry...plus 6 dpo is VERY early. :dust:


----------



## ale

somedaymama said:


> I don't see anything either, but those strips are always a little blurry...plus 6 dpo is VERY early. :dust:

yea i know!! stupid isnt it?? :dohh: i shouldnt of tested early but i cant help it!! Pray i get a BFP!!


----------



## groovygrl

Good morning friends! :flower:

mrskc - DIP SCHMIP! Don't give it a thought

cheerios - nice to hear from you! Sounds like you have a great couple months to look forward to. how cool! 

Please don't take this as me putting a negative spin on things but because I travel so much I'm unable to get a decent BBT chart. I think it's a fantastic tool and it can really help you learn a lot about your body. Just don't be too surprised if you get a really random connect the dots picture of the Swiss Alps. it's your hormonal shifts that need to draw the picture and EVERYTHING else needs to be constant in order for you to get an accurate graph. While you're traveling, charting might be great practice and who knows? maybe you'll get a really decent pattern that tells you heaps! I just want to let you know that I went a little bonkers thinking that there was something seriously wrong with my body only to find out that my chart wasn't relevant :dohh: My unsolicited advice: while traveling, give it a good practice run but don't start doubting your body if it's wacky looking.:hugs:

someday - whew! You're my hero! Masters degree and baby! Sooo cool!

willbe - thank you so much for sharing such personal stuff! DH and I started to look into adoption and unfortunately, at 40 you start to move into the 'less desirable' category for becoming adoptive parents. This means private adoption which is mucho $$$$ that DH and I are not able to contribute. Easy for Madonna and Angelina :shrug:

enjoy your evening ladies! I'm off to Los Angeles for a couple days (if you haven't figured it out already, I'm a Flight Attendant :plane:) Then DH and I are going to his family's beach house for a few days of quality time - he's off for another three weeks on 11 May :cry:. Anyhoo... I'll check in again in a week or so. 

:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

Hi ale! Ya sorry it's too difficult to see and like the other girls have said, I think too early. give us another look in a few days? 

SOMEDAY! YOUR CUTE LITTLE BEAN! AAAAAAAAHHHHHH HOW GORGEOUS!


----------



## groovygrl

Heh Deb! 

How did your tests go? Been thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> I don't see anything at the moment hun, but 6dpo is VERY early.  fx'd for a few more days time
> 
> thanx hun.. here's two more pics of the same one.. im probably seeing things!! but im a poas addict!! lol
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/042810-641.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/042810-661.jpgClick to expand...

Hi ale: No I cant see anything yet but I would retest, later on. You are way early. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

groovygrl said:


> Good morning friends! :flower:
> 
> mrskc - DIP SCHMIP! Don't give it a thought
> 
> cheerios - nice to hear from you! Sounds like you have a great couple months to look forward to. how cool!
> 
> Please don't take this as me putting a negative spin on things but because I travel so much I'm unable to get a decent BBT chart. I think it's a fantastic tool and it can really help you learn a lot about your body. Just don't be too surprised if you get a really random connect the dots picture of the Swiss Alps. it's your hormonal shifts that need to draw the picture and EVERYTHING else needs to be constant in order for you to get an accurate graph. While you're traveling, charting might be great practice and who knows? maybe you'll get a really decent pattern that tells you heaps! I just want to let you know that I went a little bonkers thinking that there was something seriously wrong with my body only to find out that my chart wasn't relevant :dohh: My unsolicited advice: while traveling, give it a good practice run but don't start doubting your body if it's wacky looking.:hugs:
> 
> someday - whew! You're my hero! Masters degree and baby! Sooo cool!
> 
> willbe - thank you so much for sharing such personal stuff! DH and I started to look into adoption and unfortunately, at 40 you start to move into the 'less desirable' category for becoming adoptive parents. This means private adoption which is mucho $$$$ that DH and I are not able to contribute. Easy for Madonna and Angelina :shrug:
> 
> enjoy your evening ladies! I'm off to Los Angeles for a couple days (if you haven't figured it out already, I'm a Flight Attendant :plane:) Then DH and I are going to his family's beach house for a few days of quality time - he's off for another three weeks on 11 May :cry:. Anyhoo... I'll check in again in a week or so.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi! Being a flight attendant must be a really fun job. At least Ive always thought it was:thumbup: Have fun on your adventures with DH. I am planning something for our first anniversary in June, but he doesnt know. Im just going to tell him to pack up!:haha:

Yes im not worrying about that dip. Im still really warm, so Im sure my temp will be decent in the morning.

@someday: I love the little beany picture!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

ale, I'm definitely praying for your BFP!! Definitely post an updated pic in a couple days!

groovygrl, I knew you travel a lot but I hadn't figured out what you do...sounds like an adventurous job! Have fun with DH!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Evening ladies! Well. . . AF showed up this morning. I'm officially on month 13 now. Hopefully DH's appointment with the urologist will give us some answers and perhaps a "fix it" for him. 

Oh. . and groovy, sorry about the front page. . .I didn't even think about that dear. I fixed it though!! :hugs:

I also have a prayer request. I don't know about you ladies, but my periods are awful. I have severe cramps along with dizziness and nausea. . . it sucks!! Would you all pray for me?? That I will have more energy and less pain/illness during this time. I would really appreciate it. It's just so hard to be on my feet all day at work when I feel like this. Not to mention, if I mess up at work I could be putting someone's life in danger. Thanks girls!!

Have a great evening and blessings on all of you!:flower:


----------



## somedaymama

sorry about AF Rdy2. :hugs: I hope the urologist has some answers for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Evening ladies! Well. . . AF showed up this morning. I'm officially on month 13 now. Hopefully DH's appointment with the urologist will give us some answers and perhaps a "fix it" for him.
> 
> Oh. . and groovy, sorry about the front page. . .I didn't even think about that dear. I fixed it though!! :hugs:
> 
> I also have a prayer request. I don't know about you ladies, but my periods are awful. I have severe cramps along with dizziness and nausea. . . it sucks!! Would you all pray for me?? That I will have more energy and less pain/illness during this time. I would really appreciate it. It's just so hard to be on my feet all day at work when I feel like this. Not to mention, if I mess up at work I could be putting someone's life in danger. Thanks girls!!
> 
> Have a great evening and blessings on all of you!:flower:

:hugs:RDY2bamom:hugs::hugs:
This month is my 13th month as well. My DH had male issues as well, but on the second semen analysis everything turned out ok except the volume. They gave him meds for that and told him to drink excessive amounts of water. I said that to say that when you and DH go back, claim victory because Jesus can do anything but fail!:hugs:

Im praying for your AF as well, and that you will be healthy and strong. Come back and tell us how you are feeling.:hugs:


----------



## ale

somedaymama said:


> ale, I'm definitely praying for your BFP!! Definitely post an updated pic in a couple days!
> 
> groovygrl, I knew you travel a lot but I hadn't figured out what you do...sounds like an adventurous job! Have fun with DH!

yes i sure will... i had a dip today so i hope its implantation


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning my friends :flower:

I have a busy day today with a workout, taking grandfather to doctor, grandparents to grocery shop and an afternoon trip to the beach but wanted to stop by and check on everyone in case I don't get in later today

mrskc I liked this comment you made "claim victory because Jesus can do anything but fail!" how true that is. Hope that temp is nice and high this morning

ale i too don't really see anything - wait a few days and try again :hugs:

groovy you are right about the age thing with adoption - my hubby and I are 12 years apart (I'm 32 and he is 44) and it was kind of frowned upon in some agencys

rdy2b sorry af showed :hugs: if it helps any 13 is my fav # and I sure hope it brings you the joy of a bfp

someday you and that lil one have a great day and thank you for sharing the scan pic

Be blessed today :hugs:

_The Lord is round about his people_. Psalms 125:2


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks for sharing that verse willb, it's a great one! I hope your busy day goes well, I'm a little jealous of your beach trip!


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Good morning my friends :flower:
> 
> I have a busy day today with a workout, taking grandfather to doctor, grandparents to grocery shop and an afternoon trip to the beach but wanted to stop by and check on everyone in case I don't get in later today
> 
> mrskc I liked this comment you made "claim victory because Jesus can do anything but fail!" how true that is. Hope that temp is nice and high this morning
> 
> ale i too don't really see anything - wait a few days and try again :hugs:
> 
> groovy you are right about the age thing with adoption - my hubby and I are 12 years apart (I'm 32 and he is 44) and it was kind of frowned upon in some agencys
> 
> rdy2b sorry af showed :hugs: if it helps any 13 is my fav # and I sure hope it brings you the joy of a bfp
> 
> someday you and that lil one have a great day and thank you for sharing the scan pic
> 
> Be blessed today :hugs:
> 
> _The Lord is round about his people_. Psalms 125:2

Thanks a lot. Have a good fun day at the beach. There are no beaches in Mississippi, I miss that. Cant wait to go home to Chicago in the summer and visit so we can hang out at the beach. I am going to the Bahamas in July though:happydance:

My temp actually went down a little bit, but no sign of AF, still high cervix, and creamy CM so hopefully its a good sign. Ive also had heartburn the last 2 nights early in the morning around 3am:shrug:. 

@ale: prayerfully it is an implantation dip, but dont worry not all women get that. I dont think I have one on my chart unless you look at when I was about 4dpo, but not sure if it happens that early. Good luck!


----------



## ale

well one of the ladies on this website told me she implanted at 5dpo and she is sure of it! so you will never know!


----------



## Deb111

groovygrl said:


> Heh Deb!
> 
> How did your tests go? Been thinking of you :hugs:

You mean the recent visit to the FS? He may as well have hit us with a truck when he told us that the letter saying hubby's SA was normal must have been an error because both samples have actually got NO sperm in whatsoever!

So the focus isn't on me and my tests anymore but totally on dh - all seems ok on my side and we're now in a state of shock and limbo until urologist on 12th May

Thanks for asking hun xx


----------



## Deb111

Hyperthetical question for you ladies ...

If it was your only chance of having a baby, would you consider using donor sperm? Interested to know your personal opinions and your religious ones

Thanks


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...thats an interesting question. 
I feel indifferent about it actually. Dont see why it would be right or wrong. 
For me, personally, i probably wouldn't get a sperm donor because the DH and I would have to live with the fact that our child wasn't the DHs and was only half mine...though if i were really in that situation, maybe it would be different :shrug: But im leaning towards no.
If it were me (and my DH), I think we would try to adopt a baby instead of creating a whole new life that was only "half ours", espcially when there is a child out there who needs parents. If a kiddo is only going to be "mine" and not "his", than for us i would say adoption would be a better option if that makes sense. though im not against sperm donor either- thats a personal choice and thats something that each couple needs to make through prayer with God.


----------



## willbamom1day

Well my day has taken a diffrent turn. My grandfather wasn't able to go to the doctor as he isn't doing so well today :nope:. I did get my grandmother to the grocery store, my workout done and I am getting ready to head to the beach for a bit - if I get any good pics I'll post later.

Deb111 interesting question. My hubby and I talked about it before and I don't see where it is that diffrent from adoption so to speak. However it is something I would have to pray alot about and if it is what God would have us to do He would make sure the path is straight.
I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Hyperthetical question for you ladies ...
> 
> If it was your only chance of having a baby, would you consider using donor sperm? Interested to know your personal opinions and your religious ones
> 
> Thanks

Hey Deb!:flower:
I probably would not use donor sperm just because I know my husband would be against it. I would probably seek adoption before I did donor sperm. Now in your case where they "say" its no sperm there, if my hubby was for it, then I would do it. I know confusing but I wanted to tell you both sides. Now religiously, Im not so sure what the bible says about it. Ill have to ask my husband, he is a minister, so he is my professional on the bible:haha:.


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hyperthetical question for you ladies ...
> 
> If it was your only chance of having a baby, would you consider using donor sperm? Interested to know your personal opinions and your religious ones
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hey Deb!:flower:
> I probably would not use donor sperm just because I know my husband would be against it. I would probably seek adoption before I did donor sperm. Now in your case where they "say" its no sperm there, if my hubby was for it, then I would do it. I know confusing but I wanted to tell you both sides. Now religiously, Im not so sure what the bible says about it. Ill have to ask my husband, he is a minister, so he is my professional on the bible:haha:.Click to expand...

Thanks MrsKC - I would appreciate hearing what your hubby says with regards to the bible when you get a chance


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Hyperthetical question for you ladies ...
> 
> If it was your only chance of having a baby, would you consider using donor sperm? Interested to know your personal opinions and your religious ones
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hey Deb!:flower:
> I probably would not use donor sperm just because I know my husband would be against it. I would probably seek adoption before I did donor sperm. Now in your case where they "say" its no sperm there, if my hubby was for it, then I would do it. I know confusing but I wanted to tell you both sides. Now religiously, Im not so sure what the bible says about it. Ill have to ask my husband, he is a minister, so he is my professional on the bible:haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MrsKC - I would appreciate hearing what your hubby says with regards to the bible when you get a chanceClick to expand...

No problem. I will ask him after work and post later about 8pm central time zone. Im going to hair salon after work, to get beautified, LOL:haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

cute! I really want to get my hair cut (its pretty long). Im getting board with my current hair, but then when i get it cut i end up regretting it :wacko: maybe i just shouldnt LOL :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> cute! I really want to get my hair cut (its pretty long). Im getting board with my current hair, but then when i get it cut i end up regretting it :wacko: maybe i just shouldnt LOL :shrug:

Yeah my hair is right at my shoulders and im thinking of getting it cut to a long bob. I dont like short hair because as an african-american woman, short hair requires a lot of maintenance.:wacko: I would like color for the summer, but I know it can be so drying!

Anywho, my temp dipped again today, just a little but I think Im still looking good:thumbup:. LOL, so I averaged my LP from sept through dec, and it came to 16.25, so basically 16 days. So this is my longest thus far. Still praying though:winkwink:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> cute! I really want to get my hair cut (its pretty long). Im getting board with my current hair, but then when i get it cut i end up regretting it :wacko: maybe i just shouldnt LOL :shrug:
> 
> Yeah my hair is right at my shoulders and im thinking of getting it cut to a long bob. I dont like short hair because as an african-american woman, short hair requires a lot of maintenance.:wacko: I would like color for the summer, but I know it can be so drying!
> 
> Anywho, my temp dipped again today, just a little but I think Im still looking good:thumbup:. LOL, so I averaged my LP from sept through dec, and it came to 16.25, so basically 16 days. So this is my longest thus far. Still praying though:winkwink:Click to expand...

U NEED TO TEST AGAIN!!! ASAP!! lol


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> cute! I really want to get my hair cut (its pretty long). Im getting board with my current hair, but then when i get it cut i end up regretting it :wacko: maybe i just shouldnt LOL :shrug:
> 
> Yeah my hair is right at my shoulders and im thinking of getting it cut to a long bob. I dont like short hair because as an african-american woman, short hair requires a lot of maintenance.:wacko: I would like color for the summer, but I know it can be so drying!
> 
> Anywho, my temp dipped again today, just a little but I think Im still looking good:thumbup:. LOL, so I averaged my LP from sept through dec, and it came to 16.25, so basically 16 days. So this is my longest thus far. Still praying though:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> U NEED TO TEST AGAIN!!! ASAP!! lolClick to expand...

I will soon, my dear. I just want to make it to 18 days past ovulation or more. Cant bear to see another BFN.:nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

18 DPOs is tomorrow!!!! :wohoo:
Can't wait!

Im thinking of getting my hair cut like this, but im a little scared. 



This is pretty close to my hair now (picture was taken in 2006 but its basically the same now, just about 3 inches longer)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> 18 DPOs is tomorrow!!!! :wohoo:
> Can't wait!
> 
> Im thinking of getting my hair cut like this, but im a little scared.
> 
> View attachment 78952
> 
> 
> This is pretty close to my hair now (picture was taken in 2006 but its basically the same now, just about 3 inches longer)
> 
> View attachment 78953

I say go for it!:thumbup: It will grow back, double im sure. Especially being preggers. Your hair is so curly too, I love it. Is it naturally curly?


----------



## Guppy051708

Yep :) if i dont put gel in it, looks like i got electrocuted :haha: 
when i was little it was straight as can be but then when i was about 12ish it turned curly. there is so much of it! Very thick. I either HAVE to straighten it or i HAVE to put gel in it. Can't ever just let it air dry :wacko:

Good point about it growing back :thumbup: Even when im not preggers, it grows VERY quick. My friend is a cosmetologist and even she is amazed how quick it grows...thank God LOL cuz i would die if it took forever to grow (if i hated the cut i mean)

This is my hair once it's straightened (takes an hour to do though :wacko:)


----------



## somedaymama

I have no moral objection to using donor sperm. Sure, there are a lot of kids that need to be adopted (and DH and I will probably adopt an older child at some point), but there are NOT an abundance of healthy infants anywhere needing to be adopted. I definitely want a baby for at least my first kid, so I would use donor sperm if that were necessary. JMO.


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that haircut is really cute, but it looks like it might be hard to keep calm with your curls. It looks like it needs to be very "smooth" to look just right. It could be done, but it looks like it would be a loooot of work every day. Maybe not though...since I've never actually seen your hair. :D


----------



## cheerios

Hey someday!!! Love your new photo!!! WOW!!! Beginning of new life!!! Awesome photo!


----------



## Sayuri

aw somedaymomma your pic is cute its amazing they start like that! so small


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks girls! I love my picture of my little blob. :D


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> cute! I really want to get my hair cut (its pretty long). Im getting board with my current hair, but then when i get it cut i end up regretting it :wacko: maybe i just shouldnt LOL :shrug:
> 
> Yeah my hair is right at my shoulders and im thinking of getting it cut to a long bob. I dont like short hair because as an african-american woman, short hair requires a lot of maintenance.:wacko: I would like color for the summer, but I know it can be so drying!
> 
> Anywho, my temp dipped again today, just a little but I think Im still looking good:thumbup:. LOL, so I averaged my LP from sept through dec, and it came to 16.25, so basically 16 days. So this is my longest thus far. Still praying though:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> U NEED TO TEST AGAIN!!! ASAP!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I will soon, my dear. I just want to make it to 18 days past ovulation or more. Cant bear to see another BFN.:nope:Click to expand...

ahh ok!! well let us know what happens!


----------



## Dahlia

now to find out if it's a Blobby or Blobbette?


----------



## somedaymama

hehehe! :D


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Friday!!

Yesterday's trip to the beach was a picture perfect day straight from God


Hubby and I have a great weekend planned starting with lunch today at a new lil resturant and of course some baby making :winkwink:

Deb about your question I was talking to hubby lastnight about it and he said "remember all blessings come from the Lord so if you do it God is still in control and gas to be the one to bless the seed" 

guppy I think change is good and the best part is it's hair so it will grow back - go for it

mrskc I am rooting for you and that temp today

_I wish you love in everything you do today - God_


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

Can I ask for your help? Could you take a look at my chart and tell me if you think its "ovulation"? I attached it to my signature. 

I have 5 days of free VIP subscription on BnB and decided to overlap 2 of the charts...

The first chart was taken last year, the first-ever time I charted. (When FF said I ovulated but I wasn't convinced, so I kinna stopped charting over ovulation and subsequently had a fever, so I had some "missing" temps) 

The second chart is the one this month and I'm charting now....though I'm leaving for London today (in a few hours) and I really have no idea if that is gonna mess up my temperatures.

I'm AMAZED that the temperature pattern just before and after ovulation looks strikingly similar!!! Even the dips and rises? What do you think? 

Do you think FF is right is saying that its ovulation?? Cos I feel the temp. rise isn't significant enough. But I'd like to think it IS ovulation, because for the first cycle, my AF came pretty much a few days after my temperature fell below the cover line....considering my AFs aren't very regular, I would like to think that when my AF DOES come after one cycle, I do ovulate....and it seems to show that on my chart.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. So this is what FF told me today: You have more than 18 days of high temperature
Please take a test,
you may be pregnant!
Well, I didnt test this morning:shrug:. When I got the low temp, I got a bit discouraged, but Im seeing that this is kinda normal on the charts Ive viewed. I will test in the AM for sure. Maybe even later with nite time pee pee:haha:

Be blessed today!


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. So this is what FF told me today: You have more than 18 days of high temperature
> Please take a test,
> you may be pregnant!
> Well, I didnt test this morning:shrug:. When I got the low temp, I got a bit discouraged, but Im seeing that this is kinda normal on the charts Ive viewed. I will test in the AM for sure. Maybe even later with nite time pee pee:haha:
> 
> Be blessed today!

test!!!!!!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc it is lookin good for you! 

May the Lord bless you with a bfp when you

:test: :test::test::test:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. So this is what FF told me today: You have more than 18 days of high temperature
> Please take a test,
> you may be pregnant!
> Well, I didnt test this morning:shrug:. When I got the low temp, I got a bit discouraged, but Im seeing that this is kinda normal on the charts Ive viewed. I will test in the AM for sure. Maybe even later with nite time pee pee:haha:
> 
> Be blessed today!

WOW! Now that's the sort of message you like to be getting. Good luck hun - we're all rooting for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Ladies:hugs:

Sigh...Im so nervous ladies:rolleyes: Im sorry to beg for so many prayers but just pray that God gives me the strength to test. I guess disappointment is what Im most nervous of, but I know I need to face it eventually. 

Love u girls:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Ladies:hugs:
> 
> Sigh...Im so nervous ladies:rolleyes: Im sorry to beg for so many prayers but just pray that God gives me the strength to test. I guess disappointment is what Im most nervous of, but I know I need to face it eventually.
> 
> Love u girls:hugs:

Honey you have no idea how many prayers we are sending up for you - God is probably like Wow they really want this for her :winkwink:

I am sooooooo excited for you - hope to hear of a bfp real soon :hugs:


----------



## rubygirl01

on the edge of my seat waiting for your good news....cant wait to see your test


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Mrskc- Looking forward to that BFP tomorrow!!! We are all so anxious for you to test!! Prayers going up for you hon. :hugs:

Cheerios- Sorry I'm not much help when it comes to charting. :wacko: I've never done it as I do believe it would drive me nuts! Good luck though hon! Lots of chart experts in here :winkwink:

Willb- Looks like y'all had a beautiful day! I am jealous. . .I must say. Blessings on your BD'ing :thumbup:

Guppy- I agree with the other girls, on one hand, the haircut does look like it may take a while to fix. I too have naturally curly hair, so when I want a straight hairdo, I go pretty short, that way it doesn't take long to fix, and still looks okay curly. On the other hand. . .it will grow back!! :thumbup: You should so go for it!! 

someday- I too love your pic! Isn't creation amazing! :flower:

Well, as for me, I am feeling much better today. Had to leave work early yesterday I was feeling sooooo awful. It really sucked. I think I am going to have to talk to my dr about what I can do during my period to make me feel better. 

Soooooo glad it's the weekend!! Had a fun date night with my sis and her dh. We had dinner and went to a movie, it was nice! Hope you all are doing well and have a very blessed weekend!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ale

ladies im 9dpo and i took a FRER with SMU... What do you think??


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/bn-1.jpg


same pic, but inverted!

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/bn-1-1.jpg


----------



## ale

played around with the pic more, hope in not looking too into it!!

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-1.jpg


SAME TEST


----------



## willbamom1day

ale said:


> played around with the pic more, hope in not looking too into it!!
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-1.jpg
> 
> 
> SAME TEST

I can see a bit of a line on this one - it's not clear though 

hope it's a bfp for you :hugs:


----------



## ale

willbamom1day said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> played around with the pic more, hope in not looking too into it!!
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/d-1.jpg
> 
> 
> SAME TEST
> 
> I can see a bit of a line on this one - it's not clear though
> 
> hope it's a bfp for you :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks!! i hope so too... pray for me ladies!


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Saturday :happydance:

mrskc where are you with that bfp 

rdy2b I hope yoor doctor can help you out 

Hubby and I are going to the shrimp festival for a lil while and this evening we have a girls night dinner planned so I am looking forward to that.

_Look around today at the beauty of life - God_

Have a great day!!


----------



## ale

willbamom1day said:


> Happy Saturday :happydance:
> 
> mrskc where are you with that bfp
> 
> rdy2b I hope yoor doctor can help you out
> 
> Hubby and I are going to the shrimp festival for a lil while and this evening we have a girls night dinner planned so I am looking forward to that.
> 
> _Look around today at the beauty of life - God_
> 
> Have a great day!!

i know right!!! where is she!!:shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Happy Saturday :happydance:
> 
> mrskc where are you with that bfp
> 
> rdy2b I hope yoor doctor can help you out
> 
> Hubby and I are going to the shrimp festival for a lil while and this evening we have a girls night dinner planned so I am looking forward to that.
> 
> _Look around today at the beauty of life - God_
> 
> Have a great day!!

Hey everyone! No good news here. I got a :bfn: yesterday afternoon. I took it when I got off from work because surely if I am preggers it would show up at 18dpo, but NOT. My temps didnt dip today though, and from reading my _Taking Charge of Your Fertility book_ if my temps continue to stay up, retest again in a few days. So the rollercoaster continues. I was scheduled for AF today because its my 34th day and nothing.:shrug:

I was really down yesterday about it and I just got down on my knees, tears, make up everywhere and everything, and just prayed. I told God how bad I want this and everyone on FAITH wants this, and i guess just pleading with him the desires of my heart.:cry:

Im better today and just trying to hold onto my FAITH.:thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc you have done the right thing - God has the final say so we will just keep praying and believing for that bfp :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:hugs: for you Mrskc. Hold onto that FAITH, it's all that can truly keep you going. Praying for you!


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown - hey dear. I am checking up on you from London.... just prayed for you..... 

Everybody else - Have a great weekend! We went to the London Dungeon today and Portobello market...will go to Hillsongs church tomorrow with my friend.... Enjoying our holiday but trying to get used to sleeping on mattresses on the floor of my friend's living room.... 

Any feedback on my chart anybody??


----------



## rubygirl01

WIllbeamom.....you have to be close to me!, we were at Fort Clinch rather then the shrimp fest today in Fern Bch. I have done the shrimp fest there and we never really have any fun as it think it is too pricey. ALso My two boys don't do well in those type of places so we took them to the beach that is not busy and they can really enjoy themselves. 

Cheerio i know nothing about charting sorry i cant help

mrsk.....you are not out until AF shows so am still praying for ya. 

hope everyone is doing good. My hubby and i will be gone most of tomorrow we have a first communion for my nephew and then our private lunch. We will celebrate 12 years married and my sis in law is taking our boys for a bit so we can enjoy our meal. 

My Hubby and i were talking about the question of sperm donor today. Just wanted to get his insight. My hubby said that he wonders if it would be harder on the guy simply because there is no part of him, but there will be a part of the mom always there in donation. Where as with adoption you are both in equal spots, neither is blood related therefor making it no chance of resentment creeping in. I never thought about it like that. We both agree that no matter what it is a hard choice, and one that take loads of prayer. Good luck.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for all your support ladies but AF got me this afternoon! Ughh! Oh well, Im not sad, just a part of life. I spoke my peace with God yesterday. Yeah I wanted a BFP but what can I do but continue to trust and believe. I have an IUI consultation appt on thursday. I guess this is where they tell us what to do and when to do it. Not sure if we can afford it this month but maybe it will prepare us for June. I think its around 600+ per cycle. Dont know if Id rather have the heartbreak of a BFN on a regular cycle or if its worse when you pay with IUI? I was thinking maybe we give it 2 yrs on our own, and then do IUI? I dont know, I must pray. I figure we've gone 13 months and next march will make 2 yrs, so why not continue to chart and see what we can do on our own??? What do you guys think?

Decisions, decisions.:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

rubygirl01 said:


> My Hubby and i were talking about the question of sperm donor today. Just wanted to get his insight. My hubby said that he wonders if it would be harder on the guy simply because there is no part of him, but there will be a part of the mom always there in donation. Where as with adoption you are both in equal spots, neither is blood related therefor making it no chance of resentment creeping in. I never thought about it like that. We both agree that no matter what it is a hard choice, and one that take loads of prayer. Good luck.

That's exactly what I feel at the moment - about it not being any part of him - I'd rather it was me who needed a donor egg - at least that way, although the egg wouldn't be mine, the sperm would be his and I would carry it and give birth to it so as far as I'm concerned it would feel like mine

Anyway, I'm jumping the gun - hopefully we will get some more positive news at next appt x


----------



## willbamom1day

hey guys! getting ready to head to church. Hubby and I had a great day yesterday and this morning we were up and out early walking the bridges.

rubygirl  wow we were close yesterday - I live in Jacksonville

mrskc :hugs: He is still able :hugs:

Deb111 hope all goes well at your appt

Be blessed!!!

_Change your perspective on a few troublesome thoughts - God_


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. We have decided to go and see what the DR needs us to do to prepare for the IUI on thursday. We may not be able to do it this month because I think we need to be monitored a couple of days before ovulation in order for the procedure to work, and we are going out of town around ovulation time. At least we will be full ready for June, unless the Lord sees fit to bless us this month without IUI.

Hope everyone is having a great sunday!:thumbup:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Sounds like you have a great plan in place Mrskc. Blessings on you and your DH. Praying that you won't need the IUI and will be blessed this month. :thumbup: My DH and I are giving it until July, and then we too will pursue IUI.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! Now to start another week.:wacko: :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## ale

well ladies i have a strong feeling april wasnt my month! this morning i took a CBD and it was a BFN and im 11dpo so im not getting my hopes up. Im probably just going to stop trying and let it happen on its own, if it ever does! :'(


----------



## willbamom1day

A new day! I just love how God blesses us with new days - new beginnings :happydance:

I had a great weekend! I hope you all did as well.

Wanted to share this with you:

_In church yesterday our youth pastor spoke on God and the valleys and how we always praise God when we are sitting on the mountain top (things are going our way) but we hardly ever praise God when we are in the valley (we aren't getting what we want) he said it's more important to praise God in the valleys cause thats how you will get to sit on that mountain top. He also said our victory always comes after we hit our low point._

Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Mrskc, so sorry about AF. :( Looking at your chart, do you think it's possible that you ov'd on CD 19?

My finals start this week and I am so tired and stressed. Knowing there are only 2 more weeks makes it possible to get through it though! :dance:

Praying for you girls, even when I don't have time/energy to time it out...:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

hello hello ladies!
Praise God for today is a new day! :D

Sorry AF got ya mrskcbrown :hugs: I also apologize if i caused any false hope. :flow:

someday, good luck with finals sweetie! You can do it!


----------



## Sayuri

SO sorry this was not your month God is in control and on time im praying for you and your husband.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> hello hello ladies!
> Praise God for today is a new day! :D
> 
> Sorry AF got ya mrskcbrown :hugs: I also apologize if i caused any false hope. :flow:
> 
> someday, good luck with finals sweetie! You can do it!

Hey everyone!

Feeling a bit down today. I think Im never going to get BFP and I think Im going to waste my money with this IUI.:nope: Maybe God doesnt want us to have kids together. We have the strong desire but maybe it isnt for us? We are getting older too, Im 35 and he will soon be 37. Time isnt on our side. Im seriously thinking about not trying this month because my test date will be on our first wedding anniversary and that would be a bummer to get another BFN! Sorry to be a downer but Im so sad today.

Have a great day everyone!

@Guppy: Im not upset over that. Its called optimism and I take it all in. Thanks for your support.

@someday: Thanks for all your support! No apologies needed, such is life:shrug:.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Mrskc, so sorry about AF. :( Looking at your chart, do you think it's possible that you ov'd on CD 19?
> 
> My finals start this week and I am so tired and stressed. Knowing there are only 2 more weeks makes it possible to get through it though! :dance:
> 
> Praying for you girls, even when I don't have time/energy to time it out...:hugs:

I dont quite know about all this charting. I dont know if I o'd on 15 or 19. FF is what Im paying for and they probably did get my O wrong. Just another challenge! Ughh! I just want to chuck it all out the window:growlmad:


----------



## willbamom1day

someday hope all goes well with finals

mrskc you are not giving up and you are not to old - I will be 33 and hubby will be 45 and we are not giving up! You have to know in your heart of hearts that our desires come from the Lord and He uses these times (when we aren't getting what we want) to draw us closer to Him. If everything comes easy we wouldn't need God so we as His children and strong christian woman he made us into have to stand strong, trust and rely that He will bring that blessing to pass :hugs:


----------



## rubygirl01

mrskc, i am so sorry AF got you, keep up the spirit willbe is right, you are not too late, you still have time so make the most of it. 

As for me i can already feel my mood going down. Tomorrow would be the day we would have found out what our baby would be. It still amazes me that time has gone by as fast as it has. i think i am going to go out just to get my mind off of it tomorrow, maybe some coupon shopping. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> hello hello ladies!
> Praise God for today is a new day! :D
> 
> Sorry AF got ya mrskcbrown :hugs: I also apologize if i caused any false hope. :flow:
> 
> someday, good luck with finals sweetie! You can do it!
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Feeling a bit down today. I think Im never going to get BFP and I think Im going to waste my money with this IUI.:nope: Maybe God doesnt want us to have kids together. We have the strong desire but maybe it isnt for us? We are getting older too, Im 35 and he will soon be 37. Time isnt on our side. Im seriously thinking about not trying this month because my test date will be on our first wedding anniversary and that would be a bummer to get another BFN! Sorry to be a downer but Im so sad today.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> @Guppy: Im not upset over that. Its called optimism and I take it all in. Thanks for your support.
> 
> @someday: Thanks for all your support! No apologies needed, such is life:shrug:.Click to expand...

Let me tell you something that is so amazing and that i just thought about! This lady that works with me, she is 30 something years old. Has a daughter that is 9 but guess what, they told her she could never concieve because something was wrong with her uterus!! Now she has a daughter that is 9 years old. She got remarried three years ago and to her surprise, her husband got in an accident and told him he couldnt have kids so they had no hope!! Two months ago, she was complaining that her period was coming, two weeks after that, nothing had showed up.. I've been making fun of her saying she was pregnant and told her to take a test and guess what! SHE WAS PREGNANT!! Her and her husband were so happy! Come to think of it they both couldnt have kids!! and now they are having one togehter! So dont loose hope, and im sorry this is a long post! Just thought i would share this with you :hugs:


----------



## Shannen

If you haven't hit menopause; You are STLL OVULATING! Good luck, God is waiting for the right time thats all


----------



## willbamom1day

ruby :hugs: coupon shopping is great

ale thanks for sharing that story - we have to remember God has the final say

Shannen "If you haven't hit menopause; You are STLL OVULATING! Good luck, God is waiting for the right time thats all" -AMEN SISTER!

_Look around you today and enjoy the beauty of life - God_


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Okay....I gravitated back here again :blush:. Truth is, I did miss reading all the prayers and words of encouragement from you guys....even if not directed at me. So I will continue stalking this group, and getting my spirit refreshed.

Someday, I have been trying for 17 months. Nice picture of the little beany, btw! :)

Mrsk....you already know you are in my heart and prayers. God is definitely with you :hugs:

Cheerios....how're you enjoying London? :D

WillbaMom.....just saying hi and thanking you for your continued encouragement to everyone in this group. Your words always uplift my heart and I thank you for being such a beautiful vessel of God!

Guppy....how is the pregnancy coming along?

Rdy...how's it going? Are you in the 2ww yet?

As for me, I'm also approaching that time of BD and waiting. I am soooo not looking forward to that 2ww. Getting AF last time hit me so so bad....for some days I was just numb. It took me a while to reconnect with my faith. But I made a promise to myself not to stress it this cycle...so I decided against getting any OPKs or any other aide. My DH and I are just going to BD...and then see what happens. I ordered a BBT thermometer that should be arriving anytime soon, so if no :bfp: this month, then I will chart and use OPKs next month. I will also try clomid again next cycle, and see how it goes. If nothing, we will probably go down the IUI route later in the year.

God bless you all, ladies.

:hug:


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, we had been trying exactly 17 months when I got my BFP. So...I know a little of how you feel. Have you seen a doctor or anything? My problem was not ovulating every month, but since you have pretty regular cycles that probably isn't your issue. It sounds like you definitely need a break from stressing so it's great that you are taking a relaxed view this cycle! Praying that this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome back Isi! We missed you and thank God for you. I pray that you get that BFP. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Your 2WW is back quickly it seems. It feels like you just got AF, wow, time flies. I have a long way till my 2WW. 

My AF is due on June 5 and my first wedding anniversary is *June 6*:happydance::happydance:. This sux big time because if she comes we cant :sex: on our anniversary. So Im REALLY praying for a BFP or a late AF:haha:. This is one of the reasons Im going to go through with the IUI this month. Funny thing though, on my wedding day last year, my AF came!!!:growlmad::growlmad: I hadnt had a cycle in about 5 months and she came on June 6!!! Luckily she was light and we still :sex: but it sucked being on honeymoon with AF!:growlmad:

Well thats my funny story of the day!


----------



## somedaymama

Our anniversaries are close mrskc! My three year is on June 2! It would suck to have AF on your anniversary - and wedding for that matter!

Do you have an IUI date yet?


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Our anniversaries are close mrskc! My three year is on June 2! It would suck to have AF on your anniversary - and wedding for that matter!
> 
> Do you have an IUI date yet?

Congrats!!!! Yes very close!

Im already starting the process now as the nurse told me to take clomid today and then on thursday they give me the exact date to do it. Here's the schedule:

*Day 1 Onset of menses. Start prenatal vitamins
Day__ to Take at a dosage of mg each day.
Day 15 Ultrasound scheduled
Day___ Day of hCG injection (Ovidrel -usually induces ovulation within 12 to 36 hours)
Day__ First IUI (approximately 12 hours after hCG)
Day__ Second IUI (approximately 36 hours after hCG)
Day__ 22 or 23 Progesterone blood test
Day 32 If you have not started your period by today, perform a pregnancy test and call us
with the result.*

So if this not that expensive we will do it this month, if its more than we anticipate then we will do it in June.


----------



## somedaymama

awesome!! I sooo hope it works!


----------



## rubygirl01

Good afternoon everyone. 

willbeamom...i LOVE to coupon shop....matter of fact i teach a class through my church to other christian women to help them as well. We have a blast and i spend maybe $200 a month on our food bill. I know you live in Jax, i live in Hilliard, so about 40 minutes from you....that is so neat!

Isi....glad to have you back. 

Everyone have a blessed week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

My heart just isnt in the IUI this month:shrug:. I think its God speaking and telling me to just wait. Im also not going to take clomid this month because Im just sick of it. I do ovulate with the metformin for my PCOS so Im just going to take that and see what happens. I hear lots of women conceive on it alone, so Im going to try for this month. I will still chart and take OPKs, preseed, :sex::sex:...you know the regular stuff:haha:

@rubygirl: i love coupons!!! I need to come visit when I go to Tampa this summer:haha:.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome back Isi!! :hugs: So good to see you!

Mrskc- I too had AF show up on our 1 year anniversary. . . and yes. . .it did suck! But we still made the best of it. :thumbup: I am sure y'all will too. I am glad you are being sensitive to the Lord. :hugs: I am sure he will reward your obedience. 

Well, I hope everyone is having a good week so far. Mine has not been so good. Work has been AWFUL! So many mean spirited people, it just wears me out. On top of that, we have a leak in one of our pipes at our house but we don't know where from. . . so no hot water until tomorrow. :wacko: Ugh. . . oh well, at least we have a house and running water! :thumbup: Other than that, I am doing good, sorry to be so whiny..... I'm just ready for the weekend! Blessings on all of you!:flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

Half way to the weekend :happydance:

I am guessing by my opk's I am getting closer to "O" day so I am guessing I should be in the 2ww this weekend :shrug:

Isi Buttercup glad you are back :hugs: may you be blessed this cycle

ruby we are neighbors :winkwink:

mrskc remember no matter what seed we plant/water God still has to give the increase

rdy2b way to look to the positve in your situation. I hope you get it all fixed and back to workong order.

_Take a moment today and reflect on your riches: family, health, love, running water, pets, roof over your head, job, spouse etc. - God_

Be blessed :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies :hugs:

Someday, I have one good tube, and ovulate regularly. My DH is fine, so we're just praying we can catch the eggy soon.

Mrsk, just do whatever your spirit tells you. That's how God communicates with us. Whatever gives you the most peace is what you should do.

As for this cycle....well, had a huge fight with my DH this morning, so not sure if there will be any BD in this "fertile period" of mine :shrug:. My DH is the best husband I could ever pray for, but gosh....sometimes, men can hurt your feelings and not even know how much!!!! :growlmad:

So, I've decided to hang out with my girlfriends after work today. Iron Man 2 is opening here, so we'll probably see that.

Have a blessed day all!

:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks so much ladies :hugs:
> 
> Someday, I have one good tube, and ovulate regularly. My DH is fine, so we're just praying we can catch the eggy soon.
> 
> Mrsk, just do whatever your spirit tells you. That's how God communicates with us. Whatever gives you the most peace is what you should do.
> 
> *As for this cycle....well, had a huge fight with my DH this morning, so not sure if there will be any BD in this "fertile period" of mine . My DH is the best husband I could ever pray for, but gosh....sometimes, men can hurt your feelings and not even know how much!!!! *So, I've decided to hang out with my girlfriends after work today. Iron Man 2 is opening here, so we'll probably see that.
> 
> Have a blessed day all!
> 
> :hug:

I too had a huge fight with DH last night and so I just dont know anymore, about anything. His insecurities are getting the best of me and I just cant take it any longer. I told him that these things are his issue. So he didnt sleep with me yesterday, nor respond to my email or text, nor talk to me this morning. I just left because I am a teacher and I cant take that negativity to school with me. Im never one to leave my marriage because I do love him, but if he so decides then thats his decision and Ill live with it. Life is too short for BS.

Im a wonderful woman of God, and I know that. So if he comes around great, and if he doesnt Im ok with that too. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Mrsk!!!

By God's grace, it will not come to that, in Jesus' name!!!

Let's just commit our beloved men to God and allow HIM do the rest. They are good men, but I guess sometimes the stress of it all can get to them.

My DH has been my pillar of strength during this ttc journey, but I just think he takes me for granted sometimes. My world pretty much revolves around him and I think he might have just have gotten used to that. Which is why I am trying to start hanging out with my old girlfriends again....so that I'm not always at home as he's grown accustomed to expect.

Well....for now anyways :haha:


----------



## rubygirl01

Good Morning Ladies!

Mrsk I have PCOS too and last time we got preggy with my son we used the met and the clomid. This time the met is what is killing me...lol. I pray you get yours soon. 

Rdy...i hope your week goes better, and that you get some hot water... I would LOVE to be in your house this week seeing that cold water is all i can use. I got a sunburn so bad i have blisters so cold water is my BEST friend...lol

Isi and Mrsk....i think hubby's have PMS sometimes. Just like us. My hubby and i have "the talk" every 6 months where i tell him how i feel about what he is doing around the house and he tells me the same. It really helps us to communicate better. You guys will work through it i am sure. Just keep in mind all the reasons why you got married. also try popping in the movie "Fireproof" and let God work on you both. 

as for me i prob won't be on again until after sunday. My hubby's Aunt passed this morning from brain cancer so i am traveling with my Mother in law to Texas. My hubby is going to stay home with the kids and get them to school. So off to do a little laundry and get my stuff packed. Have a GREAT weekend everyone.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about your Aunt-in-law, Ruby! Have a safe trip!!


----------



## ale

LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho :( do not have a good camera



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_0002.jpg



https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_4733.jpg


https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo1.jpg

https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo2.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sorry to hear about your aunt Ruby! Im praying for your family.

We have the movie Fireproof, and I guess Ill watch it once again. 

My DH is very stubborn and to me is very hard to talk to. 

@Isi: Yes my Dh is use to the world revolving around him so if I do something out of the ordinary then he thinks Im doing something negative and Im so sick of him and it. 
He has texted me back and forth today about some foolishness but I just refuse to keep it going any longer. I call him an 
outtie" and he hates it because whenever something doesnt go in his favor he is ready to go. So after that happening so many times, I just grow numb to it and tell him to go, leave, do anything. Please pray for me because my thoughts of him right now are not very good. Im at a breaking point right now, so please pray.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho :( do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo2.jpg

It kinda looks like it Ale. I was looking from my iphone because that picture site is blocked at my job. COngrats if it is. Lucky you!


----------



## Deb111

Nice to see you back Isi

Mrskc and Isi, praying for you both and your hubbys and hope that you find some peace together soon x


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho :( do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo2.jpg
> 
> It kinda looks like it Ale. I was looking from my iphone because that picture site is blocked at my job. COngrats if it is. Lucky you!Click to expand...

you can actually see it in real life!! I hate my camera!! But im not getting my hopes up! That was the last 10 miu test i had 2!!! :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ale said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho :( do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo2.jpg
> 
> It kinda looks like it Ale. I was looking from my iphone because that picture site is blocked at my job. COngrats if it is. Lucky you!Click to expand...
> 
> you can actually see it in real life!! I hate my camera!! But im not getting my hopes up! That was the last 10 miu test i had 2!!! :cry:Click to expand...

Try a digital and see what you get. Good luck hun!:thumbup:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> LADIES BFP AT 13DPO????!!! (10 miu/ml internet cheapy) blurry pics tho :( do not have a good camera
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_0002.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/SAM_4733.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo1.jpg
> 
> https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii123/Alemaris714/13dpo2.jpg
> 
> It kinda looks like it Ale. I was looking from my iphone because that picture site is blocked at my job. COngrats if it is. Lucky you!Click to expand...
> 
> you can actually see it in real life!! I hate my camera!! But im not getting my hopes up! That was the last 10 miu test i had 2!!! :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Try a digital and see what you get. Good luck hun!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi Buttercup and mrskc sure hoping this is a good thing for us - my hubby and I have been at it since Sunday evening. We have barely spoke and the baby making has been slim to none. I have been praying for him and our situation so I am hoping for a closeness to come and we can get in lots of baby making by "O" day which will in turn lead in to a bfp.

praying for you girls :hugs: men are so diffrent from us and stubborn to boot but according to the bible we woman are no easy beings to get along with either :winkwink:

ale I can see a hint of a line - sure hopes it's a bfp for you and the start of a trend for us gals

ruby :hugs:sorry to hear of your loss. Having lost my father to brain cancer 2 years ago I must say where they are there is no more brain cancer or suffering. Take care of your self :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

How do you add pics?


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, click on "go advanced" under the quick reply box, and then click "manage attachments." You can upload from your computer there. 

ale, I think I might see a hint of a line on the second pic...not sure though. :dust:

ruby, so sorry about your aunt. :hugs:

I totally agree that men have PMS. I think they have hormonal cycles too, even though they don't have "periods." Well, my hubby gets hormonal sometimes anyway, and I need something to blame it on. :winkwink:


----------



## willbamom1day

somedaymama said:


> I totally agree that men have PMS. I think they have hormonal cycles too, even though they don't have "periods." Well, my hubby gets hormonal sometimes anyway, and I need something to blame it on. :winkwink:

I tease my hubby all the time about PMSing - he even has the out of control eating to go with it like women do


----------



## willbamom1day

National Day of Prayer

Take a moment today and say a prayer. Pray for our country, our president, our people, our military and their families - pray that we are going in the right direction as a nation - the direction that God has set out for us.

Heavenly Father I come to you in prayer and thanksgiving on this national day of prayer. Thank you that we are a free country and free to praise and worship you. I ask God that you continue to hold our country, our president, our people, our military and their families in the palms of your hands. Keep us out of harms way. Direct our paths so that we are moving in the direction you have set for us. Touch those who do not know you, work in all your people for the good of this nation and the glory of your name. In Jesus name Amen

_*Blessed is the nation whose God is the Lord*_ - Psalm 33:12

May God continue to bless America!!


----------



## ale

Well ladies, truth is, the test was wrong!! Af came today, temps still abover coverline tho?! It was expected as it was on time this month, strange, but im letting go and letting God do the work, at the end of the day, you do not control anything, not even getting pregnant! If God believes you are ready then you will recieve that blessing, and if not, then he will bless you sooner than you think.


----------



## willbamom1day

ale said:


> well ladies, truth is, the test was wrong!! Af came today, temps still abover coverline tho?! It was expected as it was on time this month, strange, but im letting go and letting god do the work, at the end of the day, you do not control anything, not even getting pregnant! If god believes you are ready then you will recieve that blessing, and if not, then he will bless you sooner than you think.

amen!

sorry she got you


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies:flower:

So I went to the DR today. First let me start by saying that she is such a sweet lady but can be pessimistic sometimes. Im wondering if she knows Jesus:shrug:. My DH has had 2 SA's. The first SA wasnt that great: 2% morphology, 6 million count, low volume and good motility. Well the second SA this past March was 6% morphology, 14 million count, still low volume and good motility. He is taking meds for the volume issue. Now to me, this was awesome. Anything going up is great to me.:thumbup: Well she goes on to say, "this is good but not that great, I believe that you will still need IVF and that IUI may not do you any good". Then she went on with how I need to lose weight, so Im including a pic of me. Now Im not morbidly obese but sure I can stand to lose a few pounds. She tells me that if I dont lose weight that the IUI may not go well and neither the IVF. When I go to her, I always feel like she is pushing me to do IVF. I havent even mentioned that I want to do that. I cant even afford that. Unfortunately, in the midsouth this is the only fertility center in the area, so I can only choose between her and 2 other DRs in the office. They are males and I like female DRs.:shrug:

When I was preggers with DD I was 10lbs less than what I am now and everything turned out just fine. Im not against losing weight but it seemed that this was her whole focus today. So I politely redirected her and asked her to give me the protocol for IUI, and we moved on from there.

She said that it was awesome that I am charting and finally Oing on my own. The nurse gave me a card for 3 free months of clomid, 1/2 off on the ovidrel shot I will need to trigger ovulation when we decide to do the IUI, and of course the protocol of the days to come in for the ultrasound and etc.We may do it in June, if no BFP this month. It's approximately $698:wacko::wacko:. 

Im just still going to trust God because I know even though he gives the DRs wisdom, He has the final say in what is going to happen. And for this I am grateful.

Thanks for reading my rant!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







NYE 2009 009.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Deb111

MrsKC - I think you look fab.

I'm sorry your Dr spent the time focussing on that issue - I'm kind of feeling the other way ... my BMI is 32.5 and I have read that under 35 is essential for IVF and under 30 is preferred - although I know different clinics have different ideas. However, despite 2 appts at the fertility clinic and being told IVF will be our only option, no one has mentioned my weight. 

Now I wish I had the motivation to lose weight without being told, but I'm the sort of person who needs a kick up the backside and for someone to say "you need to lose weight before we will do IVF". I don't want to delay things because of my weight but I'm having a hard time making myself do it at the moment, I feel so down about our recent news it's all I can do to not demolish confort food all day long! :dohh:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> MrsKC - I think you look fab.
> 
> I'm sorry your Dr spent the time focussing on that issue - I'm kind of feeling the other way ... my BMI is 32.5 and I have read that under 35 is essential for IVF and under 30 is preferred - although I know different clinics have different ideas. However, despite 2 appts at the fertility clinic and being told IVF will be our only option, no one has mentioned my weight.
> 
> Now I wish I had the motivation to lose weight without being told, but I'm the sort of person who needs a kick up the backside and for someone to say "you need to lose weight before we will do IVF". I don't want to delay things because of my weight but I'm having a hard time making myself do it at the moment, I feel so down about our recent news it's all I can do to not demolish confort food all day long! :dohh:

Thanks a lot:hugs:

Yes losing weight is so very hard. I am going to do it though. I had been feeling like I needed to lose weight and I guess this is confirmation. I have a hard time making the right foods, and so Im going to focus on that. My summer goal is to exercise 5 days a week, since Im out for the summer because I teach. Even when I get my BFP my goal is to still exercise. I see women in my gym preggers and exercising all the time. My DH needs to lose weight too, as you can tell in our ticker pic, so im going to kick his butt into gear as well:haha:

Im praying hard for you Deb. I know the news was miserable but at least there are options. As for me, IVF is not an option. Its ridiculously expensive here in the US. I also dont want to finance it. I have enough stuff to pay for.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rubygirl01

hey everyone, well change of plans we are not driving to TX instead they are going to come here so that she can be put in our family cmtry. So now i am helping to plan the memorial instead. 

Mrsk......i am so sorry the Dr talked so much of your weight. I think you are beautiful. I know that my doc did mention it in the visit before i went back on the met in dec. Since dec i have now lost 21 pounds. still not enough but slow and steady...lol. 

off i go again, see yall later. thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC - I think you look fab.
> 
> I'm sorry your Dr spent the time focussing on that issue - I'm kind of feeling the other way ... my BMI is 32.5 and I have read that under 35 is essential for IVF and under 30 is preferred - although I know different clinics have different ideas. However, despite 2 appts at the fertility clinic and being told IVF will be our only option, no one has mentioned my weight.
> 
> Now I wish I had the motivation to lose weight without being told, but I'm the sort of person who needs a kick up the backside and for someone to say "you need to lose weight before we will do IVF". I don't want to delay things because of my weight but I'm having a hard time making myself do it at the moment, I feel so down about our recent news it's all I can do to not demolish confort food all day long! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks a lot:hugs:
> 
> Yes losing weight is so very hard. I am going to do it though. I had been feeling like I needed to lose weight and I guess this is confirmation. I have a hard time making the right foods, and so Im going to focus on that. My summer goal is to exercise 5 days a week, since Im out for the summer because I teach. Even when I get my BFP my goal is to still exercise. I see women in my gym preggers and exercising all the time. My DH needs to lose weight too, as you can tell in our ticker pic, so im going to kick his butt into gear as well:haha:
> 
> Im praying hard for you Deb. I know the news was miserable but at least there are options. As for me, IVF is not an option. Its ridiculously expensive here in the US. I also dont want to finance it. I have enough stuff to pay for.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

My hubby needs to lose weight too - but a lot of his weight gain is down to his underactive thyroid. I teach too (5/6 yr olds) and always plan to go swimming / gym in the holidays but when I do it's always full of kids and I can't swim a straight length and it drives me mad! :dohh:

What age do you teach?

Thanks for the prayers. Praying that you get your bfp before the need for any intervention xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> MrsKC - I think you look fab.
> 
> I'm sorry your Dr spent the time focussing on that issue - I'm kind of feeling the other way ... my BMI is 32.5 and I have read that under 35 is essential for IVF and under 30 is preferred - although I know different clinics have different ideas. However, despite 2 appts at the fertility clinic and being told IVF will be our only option, no one has mentioned my weight.
> 
> Now I wish I had the motivation to lose weight without being told, but I'm the sort of person who needs a kick up the backside and for someone to say "you need to lose weight before we will do IVF". I don't want to delay things because of my weight but I'm having a hard time making myself do it at the moment, I feel so down about our recent news it's all I can do to not demolish confort food all day long! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks a lot:hugs:
> 
> Yes losing weight is so very hard. I am going to do it though. I had been feeling like I needed to lose weight and I guess this is confirmation. I have a hard time making the right foods, and so Im going to focus on that. My summer goal is to exercise 5 days a week, since Im out for the summer because I teach. Even when I get my BFP my goal is to still exercise. I see women in my gym preggers and exercising all the time. My DH needs to lose weight too, as you can tell in our ticker pic, so im going to kick his butt into gear as well:haha:
> 
> Im praying hard for you Deb. I know the news was miserable but at least there are options. As for me, IVF is not an option. Its ridiculously expensive here in the US. I also dont want to finance it. I have enough stuff to pay for.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby needs to lose weight too - but a lot of his weight gain is down to his underactive thyroid. I teach too (5/6 yr olds) and always plan to go swimming / gym in the holidays but when I do it's always full of kids and I can't swim a straight length and it drives me mad! :dohh:
> 
> What age do you teach?
> 
> Thanks for the prayers. Praying that you get your bfp before the need for any intervention xxClick to expand...

Beautiful pic Deb!!!:thumbup::thumbup:

I teach the ones no one seems to want, high schoolers. I have 9th grade this year and I love it. I like them because they are so full of emotion and a lot of fun. I have taught 7, 9, 10 and 12th grades but 9th is my favorite!:happydance: I teach English/Language Arts.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi Deb,

Can I be really cheeky and ask what wedding dress you have on in your pic, looks very similar to mine :)


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc I am sorry to hear of the trouble you are having with the doctors. You look great in that pic. I am 5' 2" and weigh 203 lbs and have yet to have a doc tell me I need to lose weight however she did recommend I keep exercising always be midnful of what I am eating and to make sure I take a prenantal every day. I was always afraid from the very beginning (over a year ago) that my weight would be an issue but according to 2 diff docs it is not an issue - see pic in avatar (from shrimp fest last weekend)

ruby :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> mrskc I am sorry to hear of the trouble you are having with the doctors. You look great in that pic. I am 5' 2" and weigh 203 lbs and have yet to have a doc tell me I need to lose weight however she did recommend I keep exercising always be midnful of what I am eating and to make sure I take a prenantal every day. I was always afraid from the very beginning (over a year ago) that my weight would be an issue but according to 2 diff docs it is not an issue - see pic in avatar (from shrimp fest last weekend)
> 
> ruby :hugs:

Nice pic. I dont know why she was harping on it like that. Im 5'6 and about 210, yes I need to lose some pounds but geez.

Anywho, I will do what I can. I will still get my BFP anyway and prove her wrong.:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Really loving your pictures Deb and WillbeaMom :thumbup:

As I said in the other thread Mrsk, you are beautiful...and I honestly do not see why you have to lose any weight. You look just the same as my friend's Sister who had successful IVF in November 2008 and had a beautiful baby girl last August.

Good luck with planning the memorial, Ruby!

As for me, I think I'm out this cycle. I think I ovulated last night/this morning....but as DH and I haven't BD'd this week.....roll on next cycle, I guess :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Isi:hugs:

It seems you are having a difficult time right now with things but I just want to let you know that God has not forgotten about you. He loves you and you are his beautiful daughter. TTC can cause so much friction and pain and we just dont know how its affecting our spouses. I spoke with one of my friends who is also a christian and here is the advice and love that she gave me. We have been friends since 6th grade and we are now 35 yrs old:

_*I was reading something this morning during my quiet time. It was saying how when we are truly trusting god there is no anxiety, upset, depression, despair, worry, or lose of joy. The enemy will come but we must be steadfast. You only need faith the size of a mustard seed... That's small to move a mountain. If you are faithful to god and his house then you have rights and benefits. He won't let you out do him or take care of his house and not take care of yours. He wants u to remind him of his word and the promises. He said to bring him into rememberence of it. If u don't believe it he ain't going to do. He's a gentlemen. So we have to really ask ourselves are we truly trusting him. The holyspirit will guide you. I believe that you t walking by faith so seek god because he could be doing something else . Is there disobedience somewhere? I had to learn that because there was disobedience in an area of my life that I had to correct. I also read that sometimes god will allow us to always be in crisis mode cause hats the only time that we will seek him and spend time with him in his word. When things are going good we tend to ignore him. He wants us to always spend time with him so when trails come cause hey will we will remain at peace and calm. Trusting him! Gotta pray about everything always. You gotta cast your cares, go to him cause he will give you rest!Few scripture that stood out to me: Ecc-8:12. 1Cor-15:58. Eph-6:18. Hang in there it will get better. God is concerned about you. You r always on his mind and in his heart. He is in love with you and breaking down doors for u as we speak! Love you!!! Don't give up and definitely don't let the devil make u doubt god!*_

It gave me hope and I hope it gives you hope as well!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Isi:hugs:
> 
> It seems you are having a difficult time right now with things but I just want to let you know that God has not forgotten about you. He loves you and you are his beautiful daughter. TTC can cause so much friction and pain and we just dont know how its affecting our spouses. I spoke with one of my friends who is also a christian and here is the advice and love that she gave me. We have been friends since 6th grade and we are now 35 yrs old:
> 
> _*I was reading something this morning during my quiet time. It was saying how when we are truly trusting god there is no anxiety, upset, depression, despair, worry, or lose of joy. The enemy will come but we must be steadfast. You only need faith the size of a mustard seed... That's small to move a mountain. If you are faithful to god and his house then you have rights and benefits. He won't let you out do him or take care of his house and not take care of yours. He wants u to remind him of his word and the promises. He said to bring him into rememberence of it. If u don't believe it he ain't going to do. He's a gentlemen. So we have to really ask ourselves are we truly trusting him. The holyspirit will guide you. I believe that you t walking by faith so seek god because he could be doing something else . Is there disobedience somewhere? I had to learn that because there was disobedience in an area of my life that I had to correct. I also read that sometimes god will allow us to always be in crisis mode cause hats the only time that we will seek him and spend time with him in his word. When things are going good we tend to ignore him. He wants us to always spend time with him so when trails come cause hey will we will remain at peace and calm. Trusting him! Gotta pray about everything always. You gotta cast your cares, go to him cause he will give you rest!Few scripture that stood out to me: Ecc-8:12. 1Cor-15:58. Eph-6:18. Hang in there it will get better. God is concerned about you. You r always on his mind and in his heart. He is in love with you and breaking down doors for u as we speak! Love you!!! Don't give up and definitely don't let the devil make u doubt god!*_
> 
> It gave me hope and I hope it gives you hope as well!:hugs::hugs:

Amen!!!! Amen!!!!!! Amen!!!!! 

To God be the glory wether I see a bfp or I don't


----------



## Deb111

Isi Buttercup said:


> Really loving your pictures Deb and WillbeaMom :thumbup:
> 
> As I said in the other thread Mrsk, you are beautiful...and I honestly do not see why you have to lose any weight. You look just the same as my friend's Sister who had successful IVF in November 2008 and had a beautiful baby girl last August.
> 
> Good luck with planning the memorial, Ruby!
> 
> As for me, I think I'm out this cycle. I think I ovulated last night/this morning....but as DH and I haven't BD'd this week.....roll on next cycle, I guess :shrug:

Thanks Isi - loving your picture too. I think we're all getting reminiscent about our weddings :winkwink:

Sorry to hear you're out this cycle - but you never know - you could still be in with a chance tonight! Praying that next one is a good one for you x


----------



## Deb111

beanni #1 said:


> Hi Deb,
> 
> Can I be really cheeky and ask what wedding dress you have on in your pic, looks very similar to mine :)

Oohh now you're asking lol I keep wanting to say Alfred Angelo, but that was my bridesmaids! I'll have to dig out my book and look it up. What was yours?

Still looking familiar? >>>>>
 



Attached Files:







DT (188) jpeg.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Deb111

Deb111 said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Deb,
> 
> Can I be really cheeky and ask what wedding dress you have on in your pic, looks very similar to mine :)
> 
> Oohh now you're asking lol I keep wanting to say Alfred Angelo, but that was my bridesmaids! I'll have to dig out my book and look it up. What was yours?
> 
> Still looking familiar? >>>>>Click to expand...

It' s come back to me now without having to dig out the book lol It was a Benjamin Roberts one x


----------



## willbamom1day

_Mother is the name for God in the lips and hearts of little children._ ~William Makepeace Thackeray

Just wanted to stop by and check on you all and wish all the mom's a 
:flower:Happy Mothers Day!:flower:

_Mother - God chose her just for you, the best gift gave on earth_


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy Mothers Day to all!

My DH and daughter, got me roses, chocolate covered strawberries that DH handmade, a jewelry box and 2 perfumes (DKNY-apple and BEYONCE-Heat). They both smell awesome.

Im going to try to lay low on BNB for a while, the keyword is "try". It seems I felt so much better the last day and a half where I didnt come to BNB. When Im here, it seems that I am obsessing over getting pregnant and getting "down" when I read about people getting their BFPs while I was gone:shrug:. I didnt really think about it saturday and sunday until now. Im stressing over OPKing, stressing over charting, stressing over BDing at the right time...just stressing!!!So im still here every now and again, but I think the "want" for a baby is so strong now, and I need to refocus my life again. I plan to fast on tuesday and thursday so that I can really seek God in this situation. I feel as though God is telling me to deny myself and focus on him.

*And he said unto them, This kind can come forth by nothing, but by prayer and fasting. (Mark 9:29)*

So:hugs: and I hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, thanks Deb! And you are gorgeous!!!! :)

Gosh, sounds like you had a great Mothers' day, Mrsk. Happy for you, hun :hugs:. Aww, we're going to miss you if you go :(. But I understand though. I've had many of those periods where I feel mighty depressed after being on BnB....but I've learnt to just stick to certain threads. Truth is, there are a lot of people that delight in dragging down your spirit in some threads! But there are also people who just uplift your spirit as well. I realised in my short hiatus away from this thread that the ladies here are so awesome, and if all I have to take away is one of WillbeaMom's inspirational verses, then I'm happy. So don't go :).

But you know what I hate though....people who are not part of a thread...not part of the "family".....who just show up to post a BFP, and then disappear. To me, I think that's just plain mean.

Anyways, MY good news is that my DH and I made up and were able to get some good make-up BD over the weekend. Not sure whether or not we were in time, but I'm just so happy we are back to normal. So, I guess I'm kinda in the 2ww huh :haha:

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

Happy Mother's day to all, becasue by God's grace we will all be mothers. 
I think we must celebrate it at different times in the UK and US as we had ours in March.

MrsKC, hope you have a lovely day being spoilt by hubby and your daughter. I understand needing to take a break, as TTC can really take over every thought you have in the day. The mail from your friend was really beautiful and truly inspiring, thank you for sharing

@ Deb, unfortunately our dresses are different. I had a Maggie Settero, but it looked very similar from the back. You look lovely by the way

@Isi as I said in the previous post, glad you and hubby made up. God is in control in all things, and if this is your month then so shall it be in Jesus might name

Hope the rest of you have a great day. This passage really helped me when TTC so thought i'd share

He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all&#8212;how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? (Romans 8:32)

Stay blessed :flower:


----------



## ale

mrskcbrown said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all!
> 
> My DH and daughter, got me roses, chocolate covered strawberries that DH handmade, a jewelry box and 2 perfumes (DKNY-apple and BEYONCE-Heat). They both smell awesome.
> 
> Im going to try to lay low on BNB for a while, the keyword is "try". It seems I felt so much better the last day and a half where I didnt come to BNB. When Im here, it seems that I am obsessing over getting pregnant and getting "down" when I read about people getting their BFPs while I was gone:shrug:. I didnt really think about it saturday and sunday until now. Im stressing over OPKing, stressing over charting, stressing over BDing at the right time...just stressing!!!So im still here every now and again, but I think the "want" for a baby is so strong now, and I need to refocus my life again. I plan to fast on tuesday and thursday so that I can really seek God in this situation. I feel as though God is telling me to deny myself and focus on him.
> 
> *And he said unto them, This kind can come forth by nothing, but by prayer and fasting. (Mark 9:29)*
> 
> So:hugs: and I hope everyone is doing well...

you know i told myself that same thing!! i just cant seem to get off this thing!! it just makes me so happt to hear about other people's BFP's:happydance:


----------



## ale

now this is something i got off a website that says God's message for you. It is accurate everytime im going through something. READ;


If all you had to do was wish for something and you would have it, life would be pretty boring, wouldn't it? God placed barriers between us and what we want, so we can enjoy interesting and satisfying lives. God hid our biggest rewards behind the highest barriers - our deepest fears. God wants us to face our fears, and hold ground in their presence, and let them go, and that's how we get out biggest rewards. What are you most afraid of? Say it, just start by saying it.


----------



## willbamom1day

On Saturday I went to a daughters brunch at church and we had a guest speaker whom was great!

She spoke on how she struggled for 7 years to get pregnant and no matter how many negative test she took and no matter what the doctors said she held on to God's word and his promises and continued to praise and worship Him - she now has a 9 year old son :happydance: and she said because of her faithfulness to God and His promises her desire to become a mother came to pass.

At the end she prayed for me and told me that we can not and will not figure it out, that we will never think like God thinks and that when it does happen and it will it will be in a way that we will lok at and say wow this was just to easy. She went on to say that God brings us throught these journeys so that we can be a witness to His faithfulness and we can continue to spread the word of His love and grace. 

She told me God is there everytime I see anegative on a test or everytime a doctor says no and He catches every tear we have cried over this and with that our reward will come.

So ladies I think we need to just trust in our heavenly father who has not forsaken us yet and will not - leave it in is capable hands and wait on our blessing to come. In the mean time we need to continue to give Him the glory in the lil things of the day.

:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

how awesome, willbamom! I love how God brings encouragement that is just what we need!


----------



## Sayuri

Mrskcbrown im sorry you are feeling this way, I totally agree with you having a break from bnb you can start to get stressed i felt that way and had "time out" for myslef and to reflect about things

praying for you x


----------



## Deb111

MrsKC - I think we all understand how we can get obsessed and overwhelmed by TTC for so long - sometimes forums are fantastic and invaluable in our journey and sometimes they add to the stress

I hope you find some peace and enjoy some time out, but hope we will still see you sometimes

I will continue to pray for you xx


----------



## willbamom1day

:hugs: my prayers are with you all :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies!
I hope you all had a very blessed mother's day. Mine was good. . . got to spend lots of time with my family, which is always nice. 

mrsks- I can totally understand your need for a break. I too took a break from bnb, and it was a good thing. I will miss you dear!! Hope you stay in touch every now and then :hugs:

Well, my DH had blood work done last Thurs. to check all of his hormone levels. His appt with his urologist went well. The Dr. said that judging by his previous SA's, it looks to just be a hormonal imbalance. So good news! He has an ultrasound scheduled for this Thur, so I would appreciate your prayers! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a very blessed Tuesday!:flower:


----------



## Deb111

I would appreciate your prayers - we have hubby's appt with the urologist tomorrow and he will hopefully be able to tell us much about his azoospermia and give us some hope x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Deb & Rdy! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Guppy051708

hi girls :friends:
Just wanted to let you know that i wont be around much for a few weeks. 
This week the DH was in the ER, twice :shock:
Found out he has Gastritis AND a stomach virus :( poor guy. He was dehydrated and everything. Praise God he was able to get some help. Seems to be doing much better now....but now we have to figure out how to pay for this large bill :( he doesn't have insurance so IDK and am very nervous about it.

On top of that i have to pack this week. The big move to New Hampshire is in less than a week! Then im not sure when we will have internet access back. Praying for you all! sorry if i miss anything. :flow:

Monday is our 2 year wedding anniversary :kiss: Will have been married for 2 years and together for 6! :wedding:


----------



## somedaymama

Praying for you and your husbands, Deb & Rdy. Let us know how it goes!

Guppy, hope your hubby feels better soon! Definitely talk to the hospital about the bill, they often have financial aid based on your income.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!:flower:

@deb and rdy: Your hubbys are in my prayers daily. I know God will bless you all in a mighty way.:hugs:

@Guppy: Be blessed on your move. Also ask the hospital for help, sometimes they even wipe out entire bills. I have heard so myself. Congrats on your anniversary.:happydance:

@willbeamom: Thanks for your continued encouragement.:hugs: That was an awesome testimony. 

@isi: you are the best and glad you and dh are getting along better. so are we. relationships go through changes, im learning that.

@groovy & ale & anyone Ive missed: I hope God is still blessing you beyond measure.

As for me, just taking the relaxed approach. Praying that we get a BFP for our anniversary and not AF, but Im not holding my breath about it:haha:. School is out in less than 10 days and then the summer off, so Im looking forward to that. I may enroll in cosmetology school to become a manicurist, and so those classes will be 9-3 during the summer. Its a 4 month course. Its my dream to own my own nail salon with my husband, and Im going to make it a reality. I went yesterday to get the information:happydance:

:hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Deb111

Guppy051708 said:


> hi girls :friends:
> Just wanted to let you know that i wont be around much for a few weeks.
> This week the DH was in the ER, twice :shock:
> Found out he has Gastritis AND a stomach virus :( poor guy. He was dehydrated and everything. Praise God he was able to get some help. Seems to be doing much better now....but now we have to figure out how to pay for this large bill :( he doesn't have insurance so IDK and am very nervous about it.
> 
> On top of that i have to pack this week. The big move to New Hampshire is in less than a week! Then im not sure when we will have internet access back. Praying for you all! sorry if i miss anything. :flow:
> 
> Monday is our 2 year wedding anniversary :kiss: Will have been married for 2 years and together for 6! :wedding:

Praying for you and your dh Guppy and hoping the move goes well x


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks dear :flower:
They told us if the bill was over $2000 it would automatically be covered.
They also told us to apply for Medical Assistance to see if he qualifies (I do because im preggo but last time he applied, he didn't :wacko:). If that falls through the hospital said alot of ppl who get rejected MA qualify for their program to pay for it. So im praying that something will work out. Just nervous because we are moving and wont be PA residents anymore. Guess we shall see. Be blessed hun!


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> As for me, just taking the relaxed approach. Praying that we get a BFP for our anniversary and not AF, but Im not holding my breath about it:haha:. School is out in less than 10 days and then the summer off, so Im looking forward to that. I may enroll in cosmetology school to become a manicurist, and so those classes will be 9-3 during the summer. Its a 4 month course. Its my dream to own my own nail salon with my husband, and Im going to make it a reality. I went yesterday to get the information:happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to everyone.

It all sounds great MrsKC - go for it! Enjoy your summer break - school doesn't finish for the summer here until 2nd half a July :cry:


----------



## willbamom1day

sounds like I better keep those prayers going up :hugs:

mrskc hope your anniversary is a blessed one.

guppy hope hubby gets well real soon - will be missing you

deb & rdy our God is in the miracle working business so your good hands :winkwink:

_The Lord will give strength unto his people _Psalms 29:11


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's a great idea about the nail salon, Mrsk. Good luck with that hun :hugs:

I pray your husband gets better, Guppy, and that everything can be sorted with the bill. God is surely in control of the situation. It is well!!

Have a blessed day everyone! :friends:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning :happydance:

I feel a bit excited this morning guess it's just the God in me!

FF says I ovulated on mothers day which makes me 3dpo today 

Headed to the beach today with my mom for a lil while.

_Go an entire day without complaining - pour out your complaints before God_

Hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Good morning :happydance:
> 
> I feel a bit excited this morning guess it's just the God in me!
> 
> FF says I ovulated on mothers day which makes me 3dpo today
> 
> Headed to the beach today with my mom for a lil while.
> 
> _Go an entire day without complaining - pour out your complaints before God_
> 
> Hope everyone has a blessed day!

The beach sounds fun!!!

Do you have your chart attached? I would love to see it. Im a chart stalker:haha:


----------



## Deb111

Urology appt was pretty much a waste of time!

After the mess up last time of having the letter that said SA was 'normal' and then being told that was an error and he has azoospermia, we now turn up at appt with urologust to be told "it's a shame I don't have any blood test results to maybe give 'some' indication". 

We pointed out that they took them at our last appt, so off he goes to see if they're on the system but just not in our file and guess what?! NOTHING! So either they've lost the results or the blood. So hubby had a quick examination - nothing to report, and urologist spent 10 mins asking age, medical history, blah blah blah (read our file!!), then nurse re-took the bloods and put him on waiting list for SSR in 3 to 4 months time and then RE-DID the bloods! :sleep:

So now we have to go back in 3 weeks time for results of bloods! So we ask him what he thinks the odds are of finding sperm in cases like this and he says "with nothing to really go on, I'd have to say 50/50!"

Plus we were also told that my FSH level was a little high, which may be a natural fluctuation, but I have to have my CD3 bloods done again as it may suggest my egg reserves are low! It gets worse!

So I'm afraid I have to take a side step from Willbamom1day's verse and go and write a nice letter to the complaints department - they are hardly filling me with confidence! :shrug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Urology appt was pretty much a waste of time!
> 
> After the mess up last time of having the letter that said SA was 'normal' and then being told that was an error and he has azoospermia, we now turn up at appt with urologust to be told "it's a shame I don't have any blood test results to maybe give 'some' indication".
> 
> We pointed out that they took them at our last appt, so off he goes to see if they're on the system but just not in our file and guess what?! NOTHING! So either they've lost the results or the blood. So hubby had a quick examination - nothing to report, and urologist spent 10 mins asking age, medical history, blah blah blah (read our file!!), then nurse re-took the bloods and put him on waiting list for SSR in 3 to 4 months time and then RE-DID the bloods! :sleep:
> 
> So now we have to go back in 3 weeks time for results of bloods! So we ask him what he thinks the odds are of finding sperm in cases like this and he says "with nothing to really go on, I'd have to say 50/50!"
> 
> Plus we were also told that my FSH level was a little high, which may be a natural fluctuation, but I have to have my CD3 bloods done again as it may suggest my egg reserves are low! It gets worse!
> 
> So I'm afraid I have to take a side step from Willbamom1day's verse and go and write a nice letter to the complaints department - they are hardly filling me with confidence! :shrug:

:hugs:Deb:hugs:

It seems like the DR and the staff that you are dealing with are incompetent. There is no way that I would consider giving them any more of my time.:growlmad::growlmad: Are their other doctors that you can see? TTC is already stressful and you dont need this to add to it. You need answers. I hope that your complaint letter goes over very well and that you find a great dr with all or at least most of the answers!:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Thanks MrsKC. I'm not sure what our options on the NHS are but I will ask my dr when I see her on Friday. Everyone here is very nice and they have good success rates, it just seems that one hand doesn't talk to the other!


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry you're going through this Deb. :( :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Deb looks like you need to write in a complaint - they can't get away with that kind of stuff. Sorry it was a waste of time :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Thanks - I can write a mean letter!! :gun: :winkwink:


----------



## Deb111

Ever feel like enough's enough and someone's telling you it's not meant to be?!:nope:


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, 

I'm nearly 36 years old & my OH is 42, we have a 15 year old daughter & have been TTC # 2 for about 2 years...It doesn't seem to be happening yet,:shrug: & blood tests + HSG have come back normal/ok. Doc said that she wants me to try Clomid next month + I've just started using CBFM & Pre-seed & thinking of using Softcups. 

I never thought it would be so hard to fall pregnant again & in hindsight I REALLY wish I hadn't left it so long. I pray on a daily basis to the Lord above & strongly believe that He will hear all of my prayers but at the same time I could do others praying for me to remain positive & strong. 

I hope to find support & friendship + TTC buddies from ladies in a similar position on B & B & to make our journey's less painful whilst achieving those BFP's.x :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Ever feel like enough's enough and someone's telling you it's not meant to be?!:nope:

Dont start that "stinkin thinkin". You are meant to have a baby. God has given you this desire and you will bring forth a child. You and DH will have to bind together because this may shake your marriage, because the devil loves division. There are still many options. Dont give up yet. We are here holding you up!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

lexus15 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm nearly 36 years old & my OH is 42, we have a 15 year old daughter & have been TTC # 2 for about 2 years...It doesn't seem to be happening yet,:shrug: & blood tests + HSG have come back normal/ok. Doc said that she wants me to try Clomid next month + I've just started using CBFM & Pre-seed & thinking of using Softcups.
> 
> I never thought it would be so hard to fall pregnant again & in hindsight I REALLY wish I hadn't left it so long. I pray on a daily basis to the Lord above & strongly believe that He will hear all of my prayers but at the same time I could do others praying for me to remain positive & strong.
> 
> I hope to find support & friendship + TTC buddies from ladies in a similar position on B & B & to make our journey's less painful whilst achieving those BFP's.x :hugs:

Hey Lexus! Love the name. My mom has that car:haha:. Anywho, so happy you are here. We will definitely be praying for you. TTC can be so difficult but keep giving it over to God, He will answer your prayers. We all have had a difficult time conceiving on this board so please join in so you can bump ideas with us.:hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

Hi lexus! Welcome to this really great group of women who are TTC with FAITH!

I'm trying for #1 at 40 so...'leaving it too long' swims around in my thoughts too. I have tons of hope though 'cus I got pregnant naturally in Nov. (sadly lost baby at 11 weeks :cry:) but DH and I are moving forward and praying for that glorious BFP again. Also really hopefull 'cus my neighbour left it too long also and has had two healthy babies (conceived naturally) one at 40 and one at 43.

I did FRER test yesterday and today and both are BFN. BOO HISS! :growlmad:
I'm on calendar day 28 and 14 DPO so it's a pretty accurate result. Can't even dream up another faint pink line. So come on WITCHY POO, I know you're hovering :witch:

Sorry Deb - I totally get that stinkin thinkin :haha: (good one MrsKC) i go there too. but it's cool to let go...just keep BD'ing and praying!

enjoy the beautiful day ladies! Oh and Deb and willba lovely avatar photos! xo


----------



## somedaymama

welcome lexus!! 

Hey groovygrl!! :wave: I met my midwife today, and she told me that she had a baby at 42 after losing one at 40. There's still lots of hope! So sorry about the BFN though. :( :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

thanks someday! that helps tremendously! Yaaay! :hugs:

how exciting! Your first midwife appointment! how are you feeling? Where are you in the school stream of things?


----------



## somedaymama

It was exciting! They didn't do much really, but it was still exciting. She couldn't find the heartbeat (did I say that already?) but she wasn't worried because she said the baby is still way down in my pelvis and she doesn't expect to find it until 10-12 weeks. 

I have ONE PAPER to finish before graduation! I'm all done with finals and all I have to finish is this stinkin' paper. It's for an independent study and I have no idea what my professor is expecting, I don't think even he knows. :rolleyes: Anyway, I'd better go work out it! So good to "see" you again. :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

:happydance: woo hoo~! one more paper. that'll be sooooo satisfying to finish that one up. Congratulations

yup, 1st midwife appointment is really, really cool! EEEK! I remember my midwife saying she doesn't even bring out the doppler until after 16 weeks 'cus often the heartbeat can be tricky to detect before that and women tend to get unneccesarily anxious.

anyhoo...nice to 'see' you too lovely. good luck with that paper and take x-tra special care of yourself and baby bean. You and DH going to celebrate after paper done? If I was there I'd take you out for a pedicure and a slurpee:hugs:

ooohhh that reminds me, if you do go get a pedicure while you're pregnant ask them not to massage your feet/ankles. My TCM practitioner advised me that there are points on the back of your heel and/or ankle that stimulate the uterus. massage (from someone who's not knowledgable) during luteal phase and early pregnancy isn't clever. Sorry if I've already shared this but...can't help being protective older sister. xo


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL @ stinkin thinkin Mrsk :haha:. But I feel you, Deb! Sometimes, I do think that way...but Mrsk is right....we shouldn't think that way at all...rather we should just hold on to our faith as hard as we can. And you absolutely should write them a stinker!! Such incompetence!!! I hope you get a better medical team soon :hugs:

Welcome back, Groovy!

Have a great day people!

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning my fav ladies in the whole world :flower:

FF has changed my "O" date so I am 2dpo today :growlmad:

Lexus welcome to our group! I have sent up a prayer for you and will continue to pray for you. These are some of the best ever women to go through ttc with - strong woman of faith.

Deb I feel the enoughs enough almost every day but then the God in me says whatever look at all the prayers He has answered for you, all the times He made a way when you saw no way and besides my father is the king of all kings so I will get my hearts desire - guess what so will you :hugs:

mrskc amen to what you said - you keepem straight on their thinkin. Hope your doing well today.

groovy glad to see you back here :hugs: my SIL's mom had a baby at 41 and he is a healthy lil boy - all things are possible with Christ Jesus. Praying for you.

someday and isi hope all is well with you gals

_You are blessed - God_


----------



## beanni #1

hi ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

Deb I hope your letter gets a few people to get their finger's out, I can't imagine how much it takes out of you each appointment, but as all the other ladies have said in all things praise the Lord cos there is so much he has and is yet to bless you with. :hugs:

Welcome to all the newbies, this really is an amazing and supportive group of women, during my TTC journey probably at my lowest point I found this group and it helped me no end.

@ Isi another beautiful avatar....gosh if I could i'd squeeze into my wedding dress again :)

Goodluck with your final paper someday, so close now you must be giddy with excitement. How many weeks gone are you? 

Thanks for the advice groovy, was planning a pedi at the weekend. I'll be asking the lady to bypass the massage and just stick to the scrubbing :thumbup:

Have a good and blessed day all :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL Beanni! I'm about 5 lb heavier post wedding, so not sure even I can fit in anymore. How are you, hun? How's the pregnancy coming along?

Thanks for asking Willbeamom :hugs:. Its going okay....just waiting out this 2ww :coffee:


----------



## Deb111

Thanks for your kind words ladies. I just feel so overwhelmed by it all. It just seems such a huge mountain to climb. 
- 2 stone to lose
- 'the op' that will tell us IF hubby has any sperm they can use
- finding out whether my bloods DO show an problem with my ovarian reserve and what effect that will have
- and that's before the whole IVF/ICSI trauma starts

Sometimes I just feel like I'm not strong enough to deal with it all and all the knockbacks

I suppose a history of quite severe depression doesn't help either.
Nor does the fact that I don't seem to be able to cry anymore. I cried alot when we first had the azoospermia diagnosed, but since a week after that ... nothing ..... maybe I'm scared that if I start, I wont be able to stop :nope: :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Thanks for your kind words ladies. I just feel so overwhelmed by it all. It just seems such a huge mountain to climb.
> - 2 stone to lose
> - 'the op' that will tell us IF hubby has any sperm they can use
> - finding out whether my bloods DO show an problem with my ovarian reserve and what effect that will have
> - and that's before the whole IVF/ICSI trauma starts
> 
> Sometimes I just feel like I'm not strong enough to deal with it all and all the knockbacks
> 
> I suppose a history of quite severe depression doesn't help either.
> Nor does the fact that I don't seem to be able to cry anymore. I cried alot when we first had the azoospermia diagnosed, but since a week after that ... nothing ..... maybe I'm scared that if I start, I wont be able to stop :nope: :cry:


:hugs::hugs:Deb:hugs::hugs:

How many pounds is 2 stone? Im praying for you. Are you mainly depressed because of the TTC issue or is this something youve had prior to? How is hubby dealing with everything? I wish there was something more I could do.:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs::hugs:Deb:hugs::hugs:
> 
> How many pounds is 2 stone? Im praying for you. Are you mainly depressed because of the TTC issue or is this something youve had prior to? How is hubby dealing with everything? I wish there was something more I could do.:hugs:

28lbs and I've started my weight loss ticker from scratch cos I've put on a couple of pounds since hubby's diagnosis.

With reagrds to the depression - I've suffered with it for the last 9 or 10 years but it has been a lot better since meeting hubby and things settling down. It started with a mixture of being bullied at work, my mum and dad splitting up and a series of bad relationships and then just continued in waves of ups and downs for the next few years. I've had counselling and been on medications and both helped to a degree but I stopped the meds 6 months before we got married (2 years ago) because I was feeling in a much better place with my life and I also wanted them out of my system before TTC.

There's been lots of ups and downs since then especially with serious problems with hubby's job, stresses of our business, his underactive thyroid diagnosis and the build up to that, the TTC problems and also the issues we went through as a couple not long after christmas, but I was able to stay strong and get through it without meds - there were times they really would have helped but I was determined not to because of the TTC issues.

Hubby is dealing pretty well with it all. He is talking to mates about it so isn't bottling it up and it's actually brought us a lot closer together although he does seem pretty deflated since yesterday's appt.

At the moment I really feel like I'm clinging onto the edge of a deep dark hole and keep trying to claw my way back up until the next thing comes along to stamp on my fingers and watch me fall even further down.

I really do want to thank you for your kind words. God really does shine through you and I pray that you will be blessed with you :bfp: really soon :hugs::hugs: xx
(apologies for the essay :dohh:)


----------



## bbdreams

I would like to join your group. I am a christian and despite the fact that I want to be pregnant really bad... I want it to be God's will and not mine! I need prayer because I am starting to feel down this cycle because I have started getting some cramping that feels very similar to AF.


----------



## rockstargirl3

Hi everyone. I am looking for some encouraging people to chat with during this time of what can feel like a roller coaster of emotions. I do not know why God chose to put wanting to have a baby in my heart this year, but I think it is supposed to be my year to start this joyful journey. I know that God's timing will be just right, but I have found over the last 4 months that each AF that shows up I get disappointed and slightly depressed. Ok, now I am going to get all teary... I still have faith in God that is unwavering but it does not seem to stop the hurt. And I could use the companionship and uplifting that God's people bring.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome bbdreams and rockgirl:flower:

We are so happy you are here and are able to be included in our prayers. We are all in this boat together so feel free to ask us what you want. Yes its God's will and not ours and I think thats the hardest thing to understand. I think if he gives us the desire then he is well able to fulfill it!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

beanni #1 said:


> Goodluck with your final paper someday, so close now you must be giddy with excitement. How many weeks gone are you?

Thanks, it is such a relief to be done! Now I'm trying to get my house ready for all the company I'm having this weekend! I'll be 10 weeks on Sunday - I think we were at the exact same place but I changed mine to match my dating scan. How are you feeling?

Welcome bbdreams and rockstargirl3! :wave:

Deb, I'm praying for you. Depression is a rough thing to go through. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending a big hug your way, Deb! I know this ttc journey can be hard. Please try not to lose hope, okay. :hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

@someday and Isi, I am doing well thanks, had a little dizzy spell on the way to work yesterday but apparently i haven't been eating enough and my blood sugar was down. Now THAT is a turn up for the books as if there is one thing i'm know for is my love of food and sweet tooth, but hey if i need to eat more bring it on :)

@ Deb big :hugs: sweetie. You have been so strong thus far, just keep holding on dear as there is no way no how GOD will stand by and watch your fingers get stamped on. I know its hard but just try and lay your burdens at the foot of the cross and walk tall knowing its now for GOD to sort out and not you.
Always praying for you hun.

Welcome bbdreams and rockstar :flower: happy for you to join and praying that you both are blessed in the near future with your :bfp:


----------



## willbamom1day

It's Friday :happydance:

If you guys would have a look at my chart - I put in my temp this morning and FF has moved my O date once again, this makes 3 times :shrug:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c

Deb my heart goes out to you :hugs: We are here for you and will be praying God heals your heart, gives you strength and understanding and blesses you with a bfp 

beanni glad to see you around - take care :hugs:

Hi bbdreams and rockstargirl3! welcome. May God's will be done in your ttc journey

Hope everyone has a great day today and feels the greatness of God in all they do.

_Feel free to lean on me - The Lord is my shepard; I shall not want_ Psalms 23:1


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> It's Friday :happydance:
> 
> If you guys would have a look at my chart - I put in my temp this morning and FF has moved my O date once again, this makes 3 times :shrug:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c
> 
> Deb my heart goes out to you :hugs: We are here for you and will be praying God heals your heart, gives you strength and understanding and blesses you with a bfp
> 
> beanni glad to see you around - take care :hugs:
> 
> Hi bbdreams and rockstargirl3! welcome. May God's will be done in your ttc journey
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day today and feels the greatness of God in all they do.
> 
> _Feel free to lean on me - The Lord is my shepard; I shall not want_ Psalms 23:1

Hey Deb. Your temps look good thus far. What CDs were your O dates before this third shift? Today it seems correct. My chart last month said I O'd on cd 15 on fertility friend but if you look at my march chart it actually looked like I O'd on CD 19?:shrug: So I think FF is accurate mostly but not always. Make sure to keep bding at least every other day because we can never truly know when the egg has dropped out of the tube:haha:


----------



## somedaymama

beanni #1 said:


> @someday and Isi, I am doing well thanks, had a little dizzy spell on the way to work yesterday but apparently i haven't been eating enough and my blood sugar was down. Now THAT is a turn up for the books as if there is one thing i'm know for is my love of food and sweet tooth, but hey if i need to eat more bring it on :)

You definitley have to eat plenty! If I let myself get hungry, I get dizzy and nauseated. I'm usually okay as long as I eat before I'm hungry. It's a bit annoying because I'm the opposite of you, I really don't like to eat! :dohh: I force myself though because I don't want to starve my baby!


----------



## somedaymama

willbamom, I looked at your chart and I don't really know what to think. Your temps seem to go up and down every couple days, so it's hard to clearly see your ovulation spike. hmm. Hopefully it will become clearer in the next few days.


----------



## willbamom1day

Thanks for lookin at my chart. My O date is usually cd15 with a 14 day LP. I have never had FF change my O date and never 3 times in 1 week.

Hubby teases me and says those up and dows are 3 eggs being dropped and we will be pg with triplest this month :dohh: I told him be careful what you ask for.

Be blessed :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

:baby::baby::baby:

there's three babies for you!! :D


----------



## Deb111

Welcome to bbdreams and rockgirl - hope your TTC journey is a short one!

Someday, isi, beanni, willba and mrskc (hope I haven't missed anyone!) thank you so much for your support

Today has been a tough day - work was tough, plus there's one member of staff there who keeps trying to quiz me over the appts I've been having and had to have time off for. My head and deputy are telling people it's tests for my IBS as I don't want everyone knowing, plus I teach the grandsons of two of the staff so I def don't want it getting round the staff as it would get round the parents then too! 

Anyway, I had to be quite tough on this woman today who seems to think it's her right to know what tests I've had, what the results were, what they're planning to do next blah blah blah and when I respectfully thanked her for being concerned but assured her that I was ok and didn't want to disucss it, she waited until lunchtime and asked me again across a crowded staffroom! :gun::gun::gun:

We had a busy evening tonight and I went to the supermarket and my car wouldn't start! Hubby was out WITHOUT his mobile phone - which is unheard of and it wouldn't start for 50 minutes ... and that's when the tears started and I think in that 50 minutes the last 3 weeks of tears came out - of course, it wasn't about the car :dohh: I'm really hoping it will have helped 

Sending you all lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Deb111:hugs:
Sounds like you need a night out with your girlfriends. Just so you can talk, cry and yell it all away. I hope your day tomorrow is blessed with some fun and happiness:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Deb111 said:


> Anyway, I had to be quite tough on this woman today who seems to think it's her right to know what tests I've had, what the results were, what they're planning to do next blah blah blah and when I respectfully thanked her for being concerned but assured her that I was ok and didn't want to disucss it, she waited until lunchtime and asked me again across a crowded staffroom! :gun::gun::gun:

ugh. Why do people think it is their business to know every detail of your private life?

Car problems are soooo stressful to me. Did you finally get it started?

:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. Question: I was thinking of getting one of those TTC baby readings but then I thought about something. Are those readings of God? I ask because they are psychics and doesnt that go against the word of God? He is the only one that can see the future. What do you all think?:wacko:


----------



## somedaymama

My MIL had one done. The psychic told her that we would have a baby "sooner than we think." That was a year and a half ago. ;)

Personally, I do not think that Christians should see psychics. There are other powers in the world, but if their powers do not come from God...where do you think they come from? It makes me think of this verse: "For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places." I don't think that is something to mess with. Others would disagree with me.


----------



## Deb111

somedaymama said:


> Deb111 said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, I had to be quite tough on this woman today who seems to think it's her right to know what tests I've had, what the results were, what they're planning to do next blah blah blah and when I respectfully thanked her for being concerned but assured her that I was ok and didn't want to disucss it, she waited until lunchtime and asked me again across a crowded staffroom! :gun::gun::gun:
> 
> ugh. Why do people think it is their business to know every detail of your private life?
> 
> Car problems are soooo stressful to me. Did you finally get it started?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

The car did finally start, 2 minutes before hubby got there to help! :dohh: It's an intermitent problem but usually starts within 5 mins. Trouble is, becuase it's intermitent the mechanic can't work out what it is cos it never does it when he has it! :dohh:


----------



## somedaymama

Deb111 said:


> The car did finally start, 2 minutes before hubby got there to help! :dohh: It's an intermitent problem but usually starts within 5 mins. Trouble is, becuase it's intermitent the mechanic can't work out what it is cos it never does it when he has it! :dohh:

We had a similar problem...our car would randomly die at stoplights, but it never did it when the mechanic drove it so he couldn't fix it. Then I had my brother in law look at it, and within 20 minutes or so he figured out there were loose battery cables. ugggh car problems are the worst.:dohh:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aaargh! I actually wish I could give that woman a good whopping, Deb! What was her problem?!!! Just try to put it behind you. There will always be those people who try to bring us down, but its up to us to shield ourselves with prayer and God's armour. It is well :hugs: 

Mrsk, I definitely don't think that's a good idea. They all fall under diviners and fortune tellers to me. 

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'm 7 dpo and symptom spotting like crazy :haha:. Roll on the 1ww.


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys hope everyone is having a great weekend. Hubby and I have been working in the yard alll day - it sure looks nice.

Deb I am so sorry for what you are going through :hugs: some people just don't understand that everything isn't their business. Stay firm and pray for that person.

Mrskc I agree with someday and isi on the reading that just to me is a way of messin with God's plan and I so don't want that to happen. You have to remember you are a child of the most high and you will get your hearts desires when it is time - it says it in the word.

someday hope you and the lil one is doing good :hugs:

isi symptoms and 7dpo I am getting excited for you 

good news is FF hasn't messed with my chart today and I did have a nice rise - only time will tell.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I have been gone 2 days and where are all the siggys??:shrug:

Still no ovulation for me yet. Im kinda happy though because it makes the wait less being that I have a 34 day cycle. Also Im almost pretty sure that FF got my ovulation date wrong last month:growlmad:. I believe I O'd on the 19th and not the 15th day of my cycle. Thus we didnt BD enough. So far negative OPKs, but hopefully by tuesday or wednesday I should see something.

DH and I will BD like crazy this week, at least every other day and day of O:haha:

God is so awesome!:hugs: Church was amazing!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks willbeaMom!!!! :hugs:

Mrsk, yay for BDing!!! I hope you and DH catch the eggy this cycle!

I wonder what on earth happened here over the weekend. For some reason, I was "unsubscribed" from this thread, and another thread I belong to in the TTC buddies section. Maybe they cleaned it up over the weekend :shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c

my chart 

I woke this morning(5:30am) feeling pretty good but as the morning has gone on the nausea and boobs have gotten real strong


any thoughts????

Hope everyone had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds really good WillbeaMom :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c
> 
> my chart
> 
> I woke this morning(5:30am) feeling pretty good but as the morning has gone on the nausea and boobs have gotten real strong
> 
> 
> any thoughts????
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend :hugs:

Your symptoms sound promising. When do you plan to test? I looked at all your charts and so far this looks to be the best one yet:thumbup:. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Deb111

I got unsubscribed too! Hopefully this will get me subscribed again :shrug:

Hope you've all had a good day xx


----------



## rubygirl01

Well my weekend was horrible...so much worse then what i thought. With the memorial and all my MIL husband needs a class on how to behave and anger management. But it over with now and i am glad to move on. 

I did my "almost" last opk yesterday and i got a 2nd line although it was not dark enough so today i did my 2nd to last one and WOOHOOOO it is perfect color so i got my first pos opk. My hubby is so funny, i showed him and he says " so i guess this means we have to have sex tonight" with the biggest grin on his face...lol...i am thinking he is going to enjoy tonight...lol. Anyways i am just happy to finally get an opk that is pos cus i am on CD 35 i think and the last 2 months i have had 27 day cycles. I can't wait to go into the 2ww. Just thought i would share. 
i hope everyone else is doing well. o ya i went to my last doc appt last week and i have dropped 2 more pounds so i am down 23 pounds from jan....i am happy with that.


----------



## mrskcbrown

rubygirl01 said:


> Well my weekend was horrible...so much worse then what i thought. With the memorial and all my MIL husband needs a class on how to behave and anger management. But it over with now and i am glad to move on.
> 
> I did my "almost" last opk yesterday and i got a 2nd line although it was not dark enough so today i did my 2nd to last one and WOOHOOOO it is perfect color so i got my first pos opk. My hubby is so funny, i showed him and he says " so i guess this means we have to have sex tonight" with the biggest grin on his face...lol...i am thinking he is going to enjoy tonight...lol. Anyways i am just happy to finally get an opk that is pos cus i am on CD 35 i think and the last 2 months i have had 27 day cycles. I can't wait to go into the 2ww. Just thought i would share.
> i hope everyone else is doing well. o ya i went to my last doc appt last week and i have dropped 2 more pounds so i am down 23 pounds from jan....i am happy with that.

Hey Ruby, you are on CD 35 and just about to O???:dohh: Wow you have really long cycles! How long are they usually? I am on CD 16 and waiting to O, should be sometime this week. Congrats on losing that weight. DH and I are doing weight watchers so we shall see what becomes of this. Good luck :sex: tonite. My DH will do it every night if I let him. Needless to say we do a lot of BDing whether its TTC or not:haha:


----------



## rubygirl01

mrsk......i am a stay at home mom of 2 special needs boys and i do a lot of running with both my couponing ministry and for my personal life there are days i just CRASH into bed..lol. I have PCOS and i am just getting off BCP after my mmc in Feb. I was on BCP for 2 months with 27 day cycles so this is my first cycle after being off the BCP. My last pill was April 11th so i was really waiting for my cycle to start not to "o". But i will not complain, i am glad i "o'ed". I am so glad for the weight loss, i have dropped 3 dress sizes in that amount of time. Weight watchers worked great for me when i did it 6 years ago. THis time around it is the Met meds that make me sick so i just don't want to eat and don't. I cant drink my tea anymore as it tastes nasty, so water it is.


----------



## willbamom1day

Mrskc if AF is a no show and I can hold out I plan on testing 25/26

ruby you need to be getting busy :winkwink: hope that spermy catches the egg

as for me my nausea sickness only lasted a few hours this morning but my boobs are horrible this evening worse then this morning

have a great evening everyone


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi ladies! Just wanted to pop in to say hello. Sorry I can't post much, just been a busy past week! Hope everyone is doing very well. . .blessings on you all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yay for losing the weight, Ruby, and double YAY for o'ing!!! So now, the fun part begins :winkwink:. I pray you catch the eggy this cycle!!!

My boobs are also killing me, WillbaMom....spreading all the way to my armpit area. But I guess we'll see. Good luck hun :hugs:

Mrsk, anytime now right :winkwink:. Good luck this cycle!!

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Tuesday!

_I love seeing my children happy _- _*Joy cometh in the morning*_ Psalms 30:5


----------



## beanni #1

Hey ladies,

Thought i lost you guys, got unsubscribed to this group too :(

Isi things are sounding really positive :thumbup: for you this month. praying to the most high for the news you so desire :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Yay for losing the weight, Ruby, and double YAY for o'ing!!! So now, the fun part begins :winkwink:. I pray you catch the eggy this cycle!!!
> 
> My boobs are also killing me, WillbaMom....spreading all the way to my armpit area. But I guess we'll see. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> Mrsk, anytime now right :winkwink:. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> :hug:

Yeah I think so. My OPKs are still negative but my CM is getting wetter/creamier. This is my fertile week so hopefully something good will come of it!

Good luck to you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im always asking questions, I know:wacko:!

Are you ladies who are waiting for BFPs already taking prenatal vitamins? If yes what kind?


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I started taking prenatals when we started TTC. It's a good idea to have the vitamins "stored up" in your system before getting pregnant because so much crucial development happens before we even find out we're pregnant. Also, I know prenatals bother some pregnant women's stomachs, but if you've already been taking them before getting pregnant, your body is used to the vitamins and it's easier when your extra-sensitive pregnant tummy. :)

I take these and they are great other than their strong smell. They've never bothered my stomach at all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, I started taking prenatals when we started TTC. It's a good idea to have the vitamins "stored up" in your system before getting pregnant because so much crucial development happens before we even find out we're pregnant. Also, I know prenatals bother some pregnant women's stomachs, but if you've already been taking them before getting pregnant, your body is used to the vitamins and it's easier when your extra-sensitive pregnant tummy. :)
> 
> I take these and they are great other than their strong smell. They've never bothered my stomach at all.

Ok thanks. I am going to start taking some folic acid today and Ill look into getting these sometime next week. Are you a vegan or are they just the ones that worked for you?:thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> Im always asking questions, I know:wacko:!
> 
> Are you ladies who are waiting for BFPs already taking prenatal vitamins? If yes what kind?

I have been taking a prenatal vitamin since we started ttc. My doctor recommended the Publix brand.


----------



## rubygirl01

well, i am now in the 2ww, so we shall see what happens from here. woohoooo

mrsk...vitamins vitamins vitamins...lol...i take the natures made from walmart. I compaired it to some of the other ones and it was just about the same. I also take iron and b6 to help with the side effects from the met i am on for the PCOS. i also take the folic acid and calcium. i too starting taking the prenatal vitamins as soon as we were TTC


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Ok thanks. I am going to start taking some folic acid today and Ill look into getting these sometime next week. Are you a vegan or are they just the ones that worked for you?:thumbup:

I'm vegetarian and don't eat much dairy/eggs, so the extra B12 in these is good for me. I think almost any kind is good - just make sure they have at least 800 mcg of folic acid in them.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, thanks Beanni! You're a sweetheart :hugs:. How's your baby doing? 12 week scan is just around the corner :thumbup: 

Mrsk, I take Pregnacare Conception. Good luck to you this week hun!


----------



## Deb111

I take pregnacare conception but they do unsettle my stomach especially with my IBS x


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Mrskc- I do not take a prenatal vitamin, I just take the "One A Day" womens vitamin and an additional folic acid. Be sure if you start taking a prenatal vitamin that you don't get too much folic acid if you decide to take both. :thumbup:



Well ladies, I am happy and discouraged at the same time. My DH got the results back from his urologist appt. They did blood work to test hormone levels and then did a scrotal ultrasound to make sure everything looked right. Well. . . everything came back normal! Which yes, is a good thing, but does not explain why his SA numbers are so low. I'm glad he is "normal" but so so so discouraged that once again, we have no answers. :cry: I just don't know what God wants from us!:shrug: I don't know what else to do and it's driving me insane. All I want is a baby and I feel like it is never going to happen. Sorry to be so down, I'm just really sad. 

I hope all of you are doing well! Have a blessed night! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

It was the same with me my first month on it, Deb. But I think my body has adjusted to it now. It has done me a whole world of good though....my skin, hair and nails have never looked better :haha:

Please don't be discouraged Rdy! I know God will surely bless you and your DH with your heart's desires. Amen!! :hugs:


----------



## Lucky777

i was ttc for 3 years. 6 months ago i started taking centrum materna and omega 3+6 and evening primrose oil. i'm 5 weeks pregnant. Trust in God and keep your body healty.
Good luck and congrats to all the preggies ladies.....


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Mrskc- I do not take a prenatal vitamin, I just take the "One A Day" womens vitamin and an additional folic acid. Be sure if you start taking a prenatal vitamin that you don't get too much folic acid if you decide to take both. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ladies, I am happy and discouraged at the same time. My DH got the results back from his urologist appt. They did blood work to test hormone levels and then did a scrotal ultrasound to make sure everything looked right. Well. . . everything came back normal! Which yes, is a good thing, but does not explain why his SA numbers are so low. I'm glad he is "normal" but so so so discouraged that once again, we have no answers. :cry: I just don't know what God wants from us!:shrug: I don't know what else to do and it's driving me insane. All I want is a baby and I feel like it is never going to happen. Sorry to be so down, I'm just really sad.
> 
> I hope all of you are doing well! Have a blessed night! :hugs:

Thank God that everything is OK:thumbup: with DH. It will happen RDY. How long have you been trying? I know how easy it is to get discouraged, look at me here with almost 15 months:nope:. Im praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

rdy2b please don't be down :hugs: rejoice in the good news you got and remember God isn't neccesarily telling you no he could just be telling you not right now. Pray about it and when you think you have prayed yourself out pray again. God is a big God lay at his feet that burden you are carrying and as long as you continue to pray, praise him and wait your desires will come.

_I will never lead you anywhere or through anything where I won't be - *For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand* _Isaiah 41:13

ruby welcome to the 2ww - hope it's your bfp one

Isi, Deb and someday I hope you all are having a blessed day


----------



## Deb111

willbamom1day said:


> _I will never lead you anywhere or through anything where I won't be - *For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand* _Isaiah 41:13

Another great verse willba

Hope you're having a good day xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies for all of the encouraging words, they mean more to me than you know. :hugs: This would all be much easier if DH wasn't so down about it too, but he is doing better. God is taking him to the end of his rope, and that's a good thing. He even went and bought a devotional for himself, something he has never done. So I am encouraged!! :thumbup:

Mrskc-to answer your question, this is our 13th month of trying, very soon to be 14th if I don't get a BFP in the next 12 days or so. You and I are pretty close in our TTC journey as far as time goes. I know it will happen for both of us! Praying for you too. :hugs:

willbe-You always have such comforting and wise words, thank you for being sensitive to the spirit and knowing just what we all need to "hear" :hugs:

Hope you all have a very blessed rest of the week. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Well ladies....AF decided to come 2 days early....so I'm out this cycle. I guess we weren't able to catch the eggy after all.

I feel a bit sad, but am still holding on to God. I've decided against doing clomid this cycle.....maybe next one....or even after I get back from America in July :shrug:. We might also just go right ahead to IUI then.....but we'll see.

Good luck Willbe, Deb, Rdy and Mrsk! I hope the :witch: stays away from you guys this cycle.

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi Buttercup said:


> Well ladies....AF decided to come 2 days early....so I'm out this cycle. I guess we weren't able to catch the eggy after all.
> 
> I feel a bit sad, but am still holding on to God. I've decided against doing clomid this cycle.....maybe next one....or even after I get back from America in July :shrug:. We might also just go right ahead to IUI then.....but we'll see.
> 
> Good luck Willbe, Deb, Rdy and Mrsk! I hope the :witch: stays away from you guys this cycle.
> 
> :hug:

:hugs: sorry she showed


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Well ladies....AF decided to come 2 days early....so I'm out this cycle. I guess we weren't able to catch the eggy after all.
> 
> I feel a bit sad, but am still holding on to God. I've decided against doing clomid this cycle.....maybe next one....or even after I get back from America in July :shrug:. We might also just go right ahead to IUI then.....but we'll see.
> 
> Good luck Willbe, Deb, Rdy and Mrsk! I hope the :witch: stays away from you guys this cycle.
> 
> :hug:

Hey Isi:hugs::hugs:. Im so sorry to hear this. I hate when it comes earlier than you expect. This journey is so tough. Im praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## Lucky777

Put my trust in God... Turn back to God and He will give u what your heart desires...

It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man. Psalms 118:8

Mind Power
Whatever you dwell upon grows in your reality. You create your entire world by the things you choose to think about and how you think about it. It just so happens that wealthy, successful people fill their minds with thoughts, words, pictures and images of wealth, affluence, success, productivity and solutions to problems.

God said it!
I believe it!
That settles it!

Good luck to all and God Bless!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lucky......I needed that reminder. :hugs:

I have also decided to do the clomid this cycle after all....but only clomid. My husband has forbidden me from doing the injectibles HMG as well, because I reacted so badly the last time. To be honest, he actually told me we didn't have to see the Dr. now, and that we should just be patient.....but I'm going ahead to see him tomorrow anyways. I just need to ask him some questions.....and I'll just get the clomid, which shouldn't be as invasive as clomid PLUS injectibles as well. My mind is so all over the place right now :(

You said you were ttc for about 3 years, Lucky? Did you guys do anything different when you finally did conceive?


----------



## willbamom1day

Lucky777 said:


> Put my trust in God... Turn back to God and He will give u what your heart desires...
> 
> It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man. Psalms 118:8
> 
> Mind Power
> Whatever you dwell upon grows in your reality. You create your entire world by the things you choose to think about and how you think about it. It just so happens that wealthy, successful people fill their minds with thoughts, words, pictures and images of wealth, affluence, success, productivity and solutions to problems.
> 
> God said it!
> I believe it!
> That settles it!
> 
> Good luck to all and God Bless!!!!

praise God

thank you for sharing - many blessings for you


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, sorry AF came. :hugs:

Rdy, praying for you and your DH. It's hard when you're both down; I hope you find some encouragement soon. 

mrskc, did you take clomid this month? I didn't see it on your chart so I was just curious.

Lucky, thanks for the reminder. Congrats on your pregnancy!

willbamom1day, hope you're doing okay!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Isi, sorry AF came. :hugs:
> 
> Rdy, praying for you and your DH. It's hard when you're both down; I hope you find some encouragement soon.
> 
> mrskc, did you take clomid this month? I didn't see it on your chart so I was just curious.
> 
> Lucky, thanks for the reminder. Congrats on your pregnancy!
> 
> willbamom1day, hope you're doing okay!!

Hey someday been missing you around here:hugs:.
No I decided against clomid this month because it makes you ovulate sooner than you normally would and/or it makes my CM too thick. I also think last month I did actually ovulate on CD 19 and I missed it. I went back to look at some old cycles and all of them I seemed to ovulate anywhere from cd 19-21, which makes perfectly good sense with a 34 day cycle.

So my OPKS are getting darker and Im just bding as much as I can.

*Question: How does the chart determine when you ovulate? Does your temp go up, down? Just wondering.*


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks mrskc, I've been reading along but I've been too tired to even type out a message! Pathetic, I know! :haha:

I think you might be right about ov'ing on CD 19 last cycle. To answer your question, your chart detects ovulation through a combination of signs. The most important one is your temperature: normally your basal body temp will spike the day _after_ ovulation. Some people have a dip on the day of ov, but not always and not everyone. The change in hormones after your egg is released should cause a temp spike the next day. Edit to add: also taken into account for detecting ovulation is the other signs you record such as CM and OPKs. 

I have heard that Clomid thickens the CM, so it probably is a good idea to give yourself a break from it. Also, isn't there a limited number of cycles that you can use Clomid? Your temps seem to be a little erratic anyway, so it's a good idea to just keep BD'ing until you know for sure that you have ov'd. I think that was one of the issues with knowing for sure when you ov'd last month - your temps went up and down a lot. 

When you have used OPKs before, do you get a clear positive on them? I used them in my last cycle and for a few days they did what yours are now - they got progressively darker and darker. There were a couple days that I thought they were positive, but when I really got a positive, there was no question that it was the only positive - the test line really was darker than the control line. 

Anwyay, sorry for the rambling. ;) I just saw your ticker that says only 2 weeks 3 days until your anniversary, and I realized that mine is less than 2 weeks away! I'd better get planning! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Thanks mrskc, I've been reading along but I've been too tired to even type out a message! Pathetic, I know! :haha:
> 
> I think you might be right about ov'ing on CD 19 last cycle. To answer your question, your chart detects ovulation through a combination of signs. The most important one is your temperature: normally your basal body temp will spike the day _after_ ovulation. Some people have a dip on the day of ov, but not always and not everyone. The change in hormones after your egg is released should cause a temp spike the next day. Edit to add: also taken into account for detecting ovulation is the other signs you record such as CM and OPKs.
> 
> I have heard that Clomid thickens the CM, so it probably is a good idea to give yourself a break from it. Also, isn't there a limited number of cycles that you can use Clomid? Your temps seem to be a little erratic anyway, so it's a good idea to just keep BD'ing until you know for sure that you have ov'd. I think that was one of the issues with knowing for sure when you ov'd last month - your temps went up and down a lot.
> 
> When you have used OPKs before, do you get a clear positive on them? I used them in my last cycle and for a few days they did what yours are now - they got progressively darker and darker. There were a couple days that I thought they were positive, but when I really got a positive, there was no question that it was the only positive - the test line really was darker than the control line.
> 
> Anwyay, sorry for the rambling. ;) I just saw your ticker that says only 2 weeks 3 days until your anniversary, and I realized that mine is less than 2 weeks away! I'd better get planning! :D

Yes you are suppose to take it a limited number of cycles and this year I have taken it, January and April. Last yr I took it Sept-Dec. So it was time for a break.

Ok about temp spike after O. Thats what I thought, but looking at the charts it seems there are so many variations and so I was trying to see what they used to determine ovulation. After looking at last months chart I knew I O'd on cd19 because I know that cycles are never usually 19dpo without a pregnancy. Now I know that my LP is about 14-15 days at the most.

Yes our anniversaries are coming up!:happydance:
Im taking Dh to Atlanta for 4 days, and I bought a city pass so that we can go to all the popular cites there, like the aquarium, coca-cola center and cnn center. I made reservations at one of his favorite restaurants thats not here in Mississippi. So a BFP would make this anniversary all the better!:happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

Wanted to share this with you all

_Before I formed you in the womb I knew [and] approved of you"
(Jeremiah 1:5, AMP)

TODAY'S WORD from Joel and Victoria
Did you know that God was thinking about you before you were ever born? He knew everything about you before you were in your mother's womb. He created you on purpose, for a purpose. He carefully planned who you would be, the color of your hair, the color your eyes and skin. He gave you gifts, talents, and abilities to be used for His glory. He took one look at you and said, "Approved." 

No matter how you may be feeling right now, no matter who's approval you didn't get on this earth, know that Almighty God loves you and approves of you today. There's nothing you can do now or ever to change that. You may be thinking, "I've made so many mistakes, how can God approve of me?" Understand that when God sees you, He separates you from your behavior. He may not approve of your actions all the time, but He desires to help you grow and make better choices. 

Today, receive His love and acceptance. Allow Him to work in your life. Allow His love to empower and strengthen you because you are approved and equipped to live in victory all the days of your life! 


A PRAYER FOR TODAY
Heavenly Father, thank You for approving me and empowering me by Your love. I open my heart and mind to Your truth and invite You to have Your way in my life. Remove anything that would hold me back from all You have in store. In Jesus' Name. Amen._


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all!:flower::flower:

I have done 7 OPKS with 6 of them being negative. I laid them all together and yesterday seems to be the darkest. I put positive on my chart for OPK but now Im thinking maybe I should delete it? What do you all think? OPKs confuse me, and this time I used the smiley face ones but wouldnt you know the cartridge that you insert the stick in decides it wants to act faulty with my very last stick, ughhhh!:growlmad: So therefore Im guessing here. Every other month I get + on CD19 so thats why I just thought maybe since yesterday was the darkest I should put positive on my chart.

Dont pay any attention to last months chart. It was a fluke. FF says I ovulated on CD15 when I actually ovulated on CD19 and I missed it.:growlmad:

Thanks for listening to me ramble on and on.:thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

*mrskc* after looking at your charts I would def say your O date last cycle was cd 19 and looks like the same for this cycle especially if your temp continues to rise. Hope you guys het your bfp this cycle


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> *mrskc* after looking at your charts I would def say your O date last cycle was cd 19 and looks like the same for this cycle especially if your temp continues to rise. Hope you guys het your bfp this cycle

Thanks, and I believe you seeing what I see is confirmation from God. Today I got this overwhelming feeling from God that our turn is coming sooner than later. Maybe its for me, or maybe its for someone else but a pregnancy is coming sooner than later. I feel like he has given me a peace about it. Hmmm, Im praying that its the holy spirit interceding on my behalf.

BTW, I love Joel and Victoria. They have an awesome uplifting ministry.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Mrsk!!!! :thumbup:

Starting clomid for the second time, except its minus the injectibles this time. I pray it all goes well....and I that I can learn to manage my expectations this time :).

Have a blessed weekend everyone!

:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: What dosage of clomid are you taking? Make sure to take robitussin and probably use some preseed around ovulation time. As you know clomid can make your CM very thick. My DR also wanted me to do clomid with the injectibles this month in preparation for IUI but I refused this month. Im hoping that we can conceive on our own this month just with my metformin.

Good luck Isi, and dont give up hope!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrsk. I'm taking 100mg. I'll look out for the Preseed and all, but I'm really not sure I might get them here. I usually don't have any issues with my CM....but I hear clomid does bad things to it. But it's in God's hands!!! I pray we're successful this cycle.

Thanks sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I wish I could help on the OPK issue but I really have no idea. I only used them a few times. fingers crossed for you though! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Anyone else having trouble since they updated the site the other day? I don't seem to be subscribed to this thread anymore, despite posting messages, it's not in my list of subscribed threads and i don't get notifications of messages :growlmad:

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## cheerios

Hello you girls!
Just want to say hi! Haven't been here for the longest time, cos I was away on holiday in London and Paris and my bro. was staying over at our place for about a week. They (Dad and bro) left last Monday and I've been trying to survive work cos I was sooo mega exhausted from my city holidays and having family over....

Now, things are looking more "normal" other than the heaps of laundry waiting to be ironed..... 

How's everybody? I'm still waiting for my AF to come...its like CD 40 + and still no AF..... I think I will have to wait longer for Metformin to regulate my cycles. My doc told me to wait 3 months on Metformin first before trying Clomid....so I will have to wait it out.... besides, my cycles are still not regular and I'm trying not to use Provera since I've never used it before...it would be yet another pill to take.

I had such high hopes that my AF would come after 35 days like the last time, so that I would have evidence that Metformin is regulating my AF...but atlast, that was probably too early to expect that to happen. Still, I'm thankful that Metformin is working! :) My hormone levels have decreased into the "normal" range....so just a bit more and I think my hormones wouldn't be "PCOS" anymore.... :) 

Mrs KC brown - I saw your chart. WOw, your temperatures look awesome! I really hope that you get your BFP this time round!!!! :)

ISibuttercup - you started Clomid too? Wow! Did you ask for it, or did your doc give it to you just like that? It seems to be that docs in Germany are "stricter" about prescribing it! 

Deb111 - Hey girl! HOw are you? I'm not sure about the thread stuff...cos I usually just look for threads where I've written something and I just click on it, to check on peoples' entries....maybe I'm missing something here on subscribed threads....

willbeamom - thanks for the encouraging message from joel! I'm going to listen to Joel soon! Need some encouragement!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Cheerios, so glad to have you back. Im sure you had a great time. Back to reality though. 
Thanks for the positive vibes. I hope I get my BFP finally too.:thumbup: Going to BD one more time in the morning to make sure. I think today was ovulation day.
I really hope they get your cycles regulated so that you can get this baby! Dont give up on your hope!:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls, 

Do you mind if I rant? I'm feeling pretty down...... 

The waiting-for-AF is really getting into me. 

I'm ALWAYS waiting for my AF. First it was 4.5months last year. Then it was 3 months from Jan to Mar. And now, its almost 1 month for an AF that still hasn't shown up. In total, I've waited 8.5 months for AF!!! Come June, it will be 1 year since we have NTNP and out of the 11 months so far, I've only had 3 AFs. And maybe 4 if my AF does come again before June. 

So while "normal" girls have had 12 opportunities to get PG, I've only got 3 / 4 times?!?!?!?!

I feel like in those times that AF simply doesn't show her face, I lose out on SOOO many chances to ovulate and TTC. Its really horrible, cos I feel so left on the shelf, while many have already accelerated forward and gotten their BFP, simply cos they've got more of an opportunity to get PG. 

I think this is because I just emailed a friend of mine, who's moved overseas. I just had this feeling that she would be pregnant and we haven't talked in a long time, so I thought, "why not send her an email to see how she is"....

Turns out, she's 29 weeks pregnant! And she never told me, but then again, we only meet up when she's back to visit and don't keep in touch otherwise. Still, it was a bit upsetting that she didn't send any Email about her Pregnancy at all. 

Anyway, I'm oh-so-happy for her, but oh-so-upset for myself. I think she deserves it though, cos she had a 1 MC and 1MMC before, a few years ago. Plus, she is older than me, 5-6 years apart, so I know its about time she got her BFP and her successful pregnancy.

I don't yet know though, how to be genuinely happy for those who have succeeded in their TTC journey and yet be happy where I am too. 

I know that God doesn't show any favoritism, but its so hard to apply what I know in my head to my heart, when I just see otherwise..... 

Sorry dears, I really had to let it out somewhere. And there's nobody else I can talk about this except you girls.....


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry you're feeling down, cherrios. :hugs: My cycles were never as long as yours, but I know what you mean about constantly waiting for AF, wishing it would just hurry up because I obviously wasn't pregnant anyway. In the 17 months we tried, I think I ovulated about 5 times...so I get the frustration of not having very many chances. And the struggle to be happy for people who are pregnant...I've been there. It always made me feel bad, but it seemed so unfair...why them and not me? I knew God's timing was best, and that I should trust him, but that somehow didn't make it any easier to accept my own infertility. At some point I realized that it was beyond my control, and it would happen in God's timing and not a second sooner. This didn't make wanting a baby hurt any less, but it did give me peace.

I know there is nothing anyone can say that will lessen your hurt...you just want a baby, and that's okay. It's a natural, God-created desire. Just don't forget to put Him first, even when sometimes you feel a little forgotten.

:hugs: I'm praying for you. <3


----------



## Deb111

Hi Cheerios,

I can only imagine how hard it is for you not having the same number of oppotunities as others. 

The thing is, I guess we never know what is going on in our bodies. On the other hand, my AF is pretty regular and always has been and whilst I've had AF 20 times in the last 20 months whilst we have been TTC, I have now found out that all 20 of those were wasted opportunities and 'pointless' as far as TTC goes.

I'm really not trying to belittle how you're feeling and so many of my friends have had babies in the last 12 months and I'm sure my next door neighbour who is my age and has a 6 months old, wont be leaving it too long til she's onto number 2. It really is unbearable. What I guess I'm trying to say is to try not to get too down about it as there are many women on here who spend many many months TTC even when everything seems normal. We just don't know what's going on in there.

I really hope you manage to get somewhere with the Dr's - it must be SO frustrating for you not getting the help you feel you need.

Praying for you :hugs: xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:Cheerios:hugs:

I have had almost 15 opportunities and we still havent conceived:shrug:? I know how hard it is and very disappointing. I feel that disappointment month after month, when Im having fake symptoms and there is actually nothing in there. Going through the 2 WW thinking, "oh I might be pregnant" just to be slapped in the face with AF, believe me I know where you are! I too use to be very irregular, periods were almost non-existent until I got started on metformin. I know you take it as well, but fortunately for me it has been working since day 1. My anger also lies in my DH who has semen issues and also sometimes cant perform. I get angry with God about that as well. How can he have allowed him to be with other women and be able to perform and then to get married and now we have to take cialis or viagra, and at age 35???:shrug: Im just keeping it real on how I feel and how I know that you feel.

All I can say is what the others have said, keep God first. Yesterday, God told me that a BFP is coming sooner than later so I try to hold some comfort in that, because after almost 15 months its very hard, very, very hard!

Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi all :wave: i would really like to join this group. for a lot of reasons. DH and i are trying to conceive, but we aren't the conventional couple. we are both military. i am stationed in germany until 2012 and dh is currently in the states (has been since january) and is gearing up for a deployment to kosovo that will go through to april of 2011. i got to see him for two weeks in february yipee:) and i get to see him (hopefully) for the month of june, but nothing is guaranteed, as his unit will be here in germany for training, and nothing is set in stone. after that, i will possibly see him on his r&r sept/oct time frame. it makes it very difficult to try and conceive, but we really want this. i could use the support of God and wonderful women to help me get through not only trying to conceive, but also coping with missing my dh a whole lot. it never gets easier being away from him for months :( thank's for listening! hoping i can join!


----------



## somedaymama

welcome nevertogether! :wave: That is a tough situation, I can't imagine not seeing my husband for months! What will happen when you have a baby? Do you get some maternity leave, and would you have someone care for the baby? I know there is at least one other girl on BnB who is military and her husband is too. It can be done! :D

:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

hi somedaymama, thank you a lot for the support. it's surprising how words from others can brighten a day and be so encouraging. well, in the u.s. army, you are usually given an option as to whether you want to stay in the military or not (especially in the case of dual military familes.) now, i haven't decided yet what i want to do, because i love my job, so i'm undecided. if you decide to stay in, you are asked to provide a family care plan which is a long term care provider (family, very close friends) that will take the baby if you and dh are deployed and also short term providers (for short term missions, emergencies, etc.) i'm not sure i want someone else to care for my child for a year or more, if dh and i deploy at the same time, so i'm 50/50 on if i will stay in or not. i hate that it's a contract for a certain amount of time, because i don't want to hold off having a baby to fulfill a contract when we are more than ready for a family now. so, i guess when it happens, i have a lot of thinking to do! more so than most couples, but still. as for maternity leave, i don't think it's much, maybe like 6-8 weeks i believe. :shrug:


----------



## somedaymama

It would be tough to leave your child for that long, but I know what you mean about not wanting to plan your family around your contracts! It's a tough decision because you don't know exactly when you'll get pregnant or how things will go. I hope it works out for you guys. :hugs: I'm glad you've joined us, there are lots of great ladies here...they talked me through some rough times in TTC!


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> So sorry you're feeling down, cherrios. :hugs: My cycles were never as long as yours, but I know what you mean about constantly waiting for AF, wishing it would just hurry up because I obviously wasn't pregnant anyway. In the 17 months we tried, I think I ovulated about 5 times...so I get the frustration of not having very many chances. And the struggle to be happy for people who are pregnant...I've been there. It always made me feel bad, but it seemed so unfair...why them and not me? I knew God's timing was best, and that I should trust him, but that somehow didn't make it any easier to accept my own infertility. At some point I realized that it was beyond my control, and it would happen in God's timing and not a second sooner. This didn't make wanting a baby hurt any less, but it did give me peace.
> 
> I know there is nothing anyone can say that will lessen your hurt...you just want a baby, and that's okay. It's a natural, God-created desire. Just don't forget to put Him first, even when sometimes you feel a little forgotten.
> 
> :hugs: I'm praying for you. <3

Dear somedaymam
Thanks a lot for your encouragement. I don't even know if I ovulated during those past 3 cycles when I had my AF. I know there's really nothing I can do, but that's makes the whole TTC all the more difficult. I just want to be able to do something about my condition. 

I think we might go see a Fertility Specialist once we come back from our Singapore trip and in the meantime, I just go to try and forget this whole TTC blah. 

"Just don't forget to put Him first, even when sometimes you feel a little forgotten." - I'm try my best not to.


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> Hi Cheerios,
> 
> I can only imagine how hard it is for you not having the same number of oppotunities as others.
> 
> The thing is, I guess we never know what is going on in our bodies. On the other hand, my AF is pretty regular and always has been and whilst I've had AF 20 times in the last 20 months whilst we have been TTC, I have now found out that all 20 of those were wasted opportunities and 'pointless' as far as TTC goes.
> 
> I'm really not trying to belittle how you're feeling and so many of my friends have had babies in the last 12 months and I'm sure my next door neighbour who is my age and has a 6 months old, wont be leaving it too long til she's onto number 2. It really is unbearable. What I guess I'm trying to say is to try not to get too down about it as there are many women on here who spend many many months TTC even when everything seems normal. We just don't know what's going on in there.
> 
> I really hope you manage to get somewhere with the Dr's - it must be SO frustrating for you not getting the help you feel you need.
> 
> Praying for you :hugs: xx

Hey Deb
Thanks for sharing your experience. I guess having regular AFs does not necessarily make conceiving any easier either. Sorry about that. 

I still think its better though. Cos you're put out of your misery "earlier" if your AF comes on time. I was spending all this money on HPTs cos I never knew if my AF just was playing a disappearing game, or if I was pregnant but it was taking its time to show a BFP. Each HPT cos about 4 here and I'm sure I ended up spending about 50 all these months, before I got wiser and decided to order by bulk online. So now, I have a good supply of those at a fraction of the price I used to pay. 

Ooh, I have the same thing about a neighbour with a young kid too! She must be 4 by now, she was born slightly before we moved in, so that means she's got to be 4 this year. I'm pretty sure its a matter of time before she gets PG again. But good thing is, I'm not close to her at all! **phew** No need for extra baby talk and all. 

Is your hubby taking some supplements in the meantime?


----------



## nevertogether

cheerios, i'm located in mannheim, germany. not too far away :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

mrskcbrown said:


> :hugs:Cheerios:hugs:
> 
> I have had almost 15 opportunities and we still havent conceived:shrug:? I know how hard it is and very disappointing. I feel that disappointment month after month, when Im having fake symptoms and there is actually nothing in there. Going through the 2 WW thinking, "oh I might be pregnant" just to be slapped in the face with AF, believe me I know where you are! I too use to be very irregular, periods were almost non-existent until I got started on metformin. I know you take it as well, but fortunately for me it has been working since day 1. My anger also lies in my DH who has semen issues and also sometimes cant perform. I get angry with God about that as well. How can he have allowed him to be with other women and be able to perform and then to get married and now we have to take cialis or viagra, and at age 35???:shrug: Im just keeping it real on how I feel and how I know that you feel.
> 
> All I can say is what the others have said, keep God first. Yesterday, God told me that a BFP is coming sooner than later so I try to hold some comfort in that, because after almost 15 months its very hard, very, very hard!
> 
> Praying for you!:hugs:

Thanks KCBrown

May I ask. What do you mean by "fortunately for me it has been working since day 1. " How long did Metformin take to regulate your cycles? Did you get side effects at all?

My AF came after 1 mth when I started taking it. But after increasing my dosage, its taking longer than the last time to come..... I'm hoping that it would come soon though, cos I'm beginning to have some spotting. :)

What dosage are you at? I'm currently using 2,000mg. I read on forums that Metformin takes varying time to work on different women. It worked for my friend after 2 months on it, she's pregnant now. But I think its taking longer for me. 

I'm so happy for you that your BFP is coming soon! :) Amazing to hear from God like that. I haven't heard anything about any BFP from God....I get BFP dreams but its more of a sub-conscious mind playing tricks with me than anything else. 

Sorry to hear about DH issues. But I REALLY appreciate your openness here. THat's what I love about this forum. All the women are so open and real here. I really appreciate that! There's really nobody else in real life that I can be sooo open about my struggles. I think without this forum, I might go crazy with all that TTC frustration. 

In real life, even for women whom I know are TTCing in church, they never. (I mean never) talk about their TTC stuff. Its like they keep so quiet about it. Even if I try to open up and talk about my struggles, they just keep sílent about theirs. Makes me feel like I'm the only one feeling frustrated about TTCing.


----------



## cheerios

nevertogether said:


> cheerios, i'm located in mannheim, germany. not too far away :hugs:

HELLO nevertogether! :) I'm in Stuttgart too. How long will you be in Germany. There are a couple of American bases around Germany and yeah, I happen to know another American-Malaysian couple who's in Germany cos DH is stationed here. Its not easy being away from each other! How long have you been having a long-distance relationship already? 

Have you just started TTCing? I know another couple who had LDR and she conceived twice, with 2 kids now.... even though they just met a couple of times a year only (I think).

Welcome to our group!


----------



## nevertogether

wow cheerios, thanks a lot for the stories. that last one really makes me have a lot of hope for DH and i! so really, thank you! i am in germany until august of 2012. almost been here a year :) here is DH and i's story more broken down

sept 08 - DH ships to basic training at ft. benning georgia
oct 08 I ship to basic training at ft jackson south carolina
nov 08 DH graduates and ships to training at ft sam houston texas
dec 08 we meet on christmas and get married
jan 09 i go to training at ft eustis virginia 
march 09 DH graduates training and goes back home to arkansas
august 09 i graduate training and go back home for two weeks of leave and see DH and ship to germany
sept 09 DH arrives in germany
december 09 DH has to leave germany to go to his unit and gear up for deployment, our first month TTC :bfn:
feb 10 DH gets to visit for two weeks. TTC cycle #2 :bfn:
mar 10 DH goes back to the states to train for deployment

and that is where we are now :) hence my username. i know that's a lot about me, haha, but it's easier to break it down that way. 

DH comes in june to hohenfels & landstuhl for deployment training and then in july he steps foot in kosovo for a 9-10 month deployment. the end of june will be our TTC #3 and hoping for a :bfp:!! i'm hoping when DH has r&r in sept/oct that i will have a baby bump :) i'm stationed at coleman barracks in mannheim.

okay enough about me! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back Cheerios! And so sad you're feeling down :hugs:. I'll send you a PM tomorrow (accessing from my blackberry and typing is tricky). But please don't be down hun. I know how hard it is. This ttc journey is so hard. We just have to believe!!

Hope everyone's doing great.


----------



## sterretjie

Im so happy to see that there's other people that knows that God is there for us. The bible say where 1 or 2 people pray towards God, there He shall be and God will always answer our prayers. It may not always be when we want Him to answer it but God knows when the best time is for all of us to conceive.

Could you all please pray for me. I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow morning. We've been on 6 cycles of clomid which didn't help and me and hubby have been ttc for more than 6 years now. I know God knows our hearts and i'm praying for all you ladies as well. Never lose faith in God because He will not dissappoint us 

xx:winkwink:









Rdy2BaMom said:


> Yay!! :happydance: So glad to see you ladies!!
> 
> Amanda, you and I are already buddies! We both should be testing around the same time. I too have been praying for us. :thumbup:
> 
> So. . . do any of you have any specific prayer requests, other than getting prego obviously :winkwink: ??


----------



## rubygirl01

Good morning everyone:flower: 

Never......welcome :hugs: i know you will find a lot of comfort within the threads of these amazing wormen. 

Cherrios.....i am so very sorry you are struggling so much with the met.:cry: I know for me when i found out it took a year to get preggy with my son. I also know that the last time i was on the met that it did not make me sick like it does now. The 1500 mg has taken months to adjust to, I am so thankful that you don't seem to be as sick as i have been and yet you take more then me. i am also glad you take more then me i would not have the strength to do it. :nope: 

On the side note, we were talking in bible study about God's purpose for you. The study was a Beth Moore and she said that no pain or problem you go through is not without purpose deemed by God. It was a blessing to listen to those around me as we spoke of how each trial we go through is so hard at the time, but looking back we see that to there is a purpose to what God is doing. The paths for each of us are all so very different, but yet the compassion and support we give each other is what God loves to see. I am proud that i get to chat with you guys:hugs: 

As far as how i am, well i am 6 or 7 dpo and i am not sure when i am going to test because i have not AF visit since April 13th, i tested around the tenth of May and a :bfn: and then on the 16th of may i got the pos OPK so lets hope my :bfp: is not far off. Any suggestions on when i should test? 

Blessings to all :kiss:


----------



## Deb111

Welcome Never and Sterretjie :flower:

Hope you're TTC journeys are short ones! I'm sure you will find heaps of support here

Deb xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

cheerios-So sorry you are feeling down hon! We all have definitely had our times of feeling down. Prayers going up for you!:hugs: Hang in there. God's heart hurts with you, He just knows the right time and will never give you more than you can handle. :thumbup:

Welcome never and sterr! Glad you ladies can join us! :flower:

Quick update on DH and I. As you know from my previous post, DH's blood tests and scrotal ultrasound came back completely normal. :growlmad: Very frustrating. So. . . the dr has started him on clomid to be taken every other day and L-Carnitine. I would really appreciate you ladies prayers that this medication along with God' healing hand will bring DH's SA levels up to normal and that we will get our BFP soon! Thanks in advance! 

Well, hope you all had a great weekend! Blessings!:flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone! Im not on for a day or even a few hours and their are new people!:happydance::happydance:
Welcome to our newcomers! So glad you are here!:hugs:

@cheerios: I meant that after the first month of taking metformin I have been having normal monthly periods. Prior to that I would only have cycles every few months. I wouldnt even have cycles with clomid alone, only with metformin.

@rdy: praying that the clomid works well for your DH.

As for me, I think Ive ovulated already. FF hasnt given me crosshairs yet but my temp is up now, so it should be doing so any day now. I believe that I O'd on CD19 and we bd on that day but no bed for the 2 days after but bd days before cd 19, so do you all think that was enough? Im so nervous that I missed it again:shrug:. Ovulation time is always so stressful for me. Is it for anyone else or am I crazy:wacko:?

Praying for the FAITH board as a whole.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Sterretjie.....and good luck with the IUI. I hope it all goes well for you :flower:

I have major FX for you and your DH, Rdy. I pray that his treatment will definitely lead you guys to a :bfp:

Good luck, Mrsk :thumbup:

Cheerios hun, hope you're doing better today. Sent you the message already.

Hope everyone is great and well rested after the weekend. I'm in good spirits today and looking forward to my birthday on Wednesday!!

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good Monday morning!

I sure did miss you guys over the weekend - we had a bit of a busy weekend so no time for internet.

Deb :hugs: and prayers for you

Never I am glad to have you join us :hugs: God bless you and your hubby for serving and my you soon be blessed with a bfp

Sterretjie Welcome! many blessings for your appt today

Ruby hope this is your bfp cycle

mrsk looks to me like cd 19 is O day and now as we wait we stand in faith and believe your bfp is coming.

Isi bday on Wednesday - any special plans

I read this and thought of you ladies...

_People feel better around kind souls like you - *A merry heart doeth good like a medicine*_ Proverbs 17:22


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: willbeamom!! We missed you too!!

Nothing too grand on Wednesday.....red velvet cupcakes for my work colleagues and dinner with my darling DH :flower:. Just grateful to God for 33 wonderful years, and looking forward to many more, by His grace. Hopefully, by the next one, I will have my baby (or babies :winkwink:) to help blow out my candes.

:hug:


----------



## stephholloway

Hi ladies, wanted to get involved because i'm praying for you all too. God gave us our precious bump and he will no doubt be preparing you all for yours.
My prayers and thoughts are with you.

Steph & bump xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi sounds like a nice bday - I will be 33 in July and like you hope to have one or two lil ones to blow out my candles next year

steph welcome! and thank you for the prayers. May God bless you with a healthy preganacy and lil one to come


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much for your testimony, steph!!! God bless you and your little one :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Steph and :hugs:! Thanks for your encouraging words.

Hi everyone! Isi, I cant wait for your :cake:. Hope its a blessed one and next year you will have babies to join you!

@willbamom: I believe that I O'd on CD 19 as well but FF isnt giving me crosshairs yet?? Is that normal? Thanks for your prayers and yes I am so praying for a BFP.

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome Steph and :hugs:! Thanks for your encouraging words.
> 
> Hi everyone! Isi, I cant wait for your :cake:. Hope its a blessed one and next year you will have babies to join you!
> 
> @willbamom: I believe that I O'd on CD 19 as well but FF isnt giving me crosshairs yet?? Is that normal? Thanks for your prayers and yes I am so praying for a BFP.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs::hugs:

I sometimes don't understand FF and I have been charting for about a year - I know they somehow base it off of previous cycles but lookin at your chart today I would say your O day is cd 19. We are just gonna continue to pray for this cycle and your journey - God is in control not FF, temps etc.


----------



## willbamom1day

speaking of charts here is mine

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c

I would love any thoughts, words of encouragemant, prayers etc.


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> speaking of charts here is mine
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c
> 
> I would love any thoughts, words of encouragemant, prayers etc.

It looks great! When will you test? I see you are 15dpo, have you ever gone this long without af? I would honestly say wait until your are 18dpo. Usually when you get 18 high temps you are most certainly BFP. I put the anointing oil on your chart girl:haha:.

Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hubby says we will test in the morning

I am soooo nervous beyond belief

I usually spot on 14 dpo and then 15 dpo she comes full on and glory be to God nothing and no sign of her or feeling pregnant except the out of this world excitement and nervousness


----------



## nevertogether

willbamom1day - good luck tomorrow! lots of :dust: to you in this time. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am sooooooo praying for you, WillbeaMom!!!!! We need another :bfp: in here!!! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

nevertogether said:


> wow cheerios, thanks a lot for the stories. that last one really makes me have a lot of hope for DH and i! so really, thank you! i am in germany until august of 2012. almost been here a year :) here is DH and i's story more broken down
> 
> sept 08 - DH ships to basic training at ft. benning georgia
> oct 08 I ship to basic training at ft jackson south carolina
> nov 08 DH graduates and ships to training at ft sam houston texas
> dec 08 we meet on christmas and get married
> jan 09 i go to training at ft eustis virginia
> march 09 DH graduates training and goes back home to arkansas
> august 09 i graduate training and go back home for two weeks of leave and see DH and ship to germany
> sept 09 DH arrives in germany
> december 09 DH has to leave germany to go to his unit and gear up for deployment, our first month TTC :bfn:
> feb 10 DH gets to visit for two weeks. TTC cycle #2 :bfn:
> mar 10 DH goes back to the states to train for deployment
> 
> and that is where we are now :) hence my username. i know that's a lot about me, haha, but it's easier to break it down that way.
> 
> DH comes in june to hohenfels & landstuhl for deployment training and then in july he steps foot in kosovo for a 9-10 month deployment. the end of june will be our TTC #3 and hoping for a :bfp:!! i'm hoping when DH has r&r in sept/oct that i will have a baby bump :) i'm stationed at coleman barracks in mannheim.
> 
> okay enough about me! :)


Hey Never!
Thanks for breaking it down for us! That means you've been having LDR for about 1.5 years now. I know its not easy. We had LDR for 3 years before getting married too. Saw each other 2 x a year. Well, we weren't TTC since we weren't married so that put the pressure off..... managed to just enjoy each other's company. 

I think when your AFs are regular, chances are higher that you ovulate regularly. So your BFP shouldn't be far off! Still, I can't imagine how both of you manage your LDR! 

How do you like Germany so far? Do you speak any German?


----------



## cheerios

willbeamom - Hey I looked at your chart! It looks really good! Praying for you dear!


----------



## nevertogether

cheerios - i do have pretty regular AF's, so i agree. DH has two kids already two, from previous relationships, so i'm confident in his sperm quality as well. just need the right timing!

i like germany, but i really miss home. i know the basics of german, but am far from learning the language just yet. how about you?


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

I want to thank you all for the prayers. God really answers prayers quickly! One day after I sent the "waiting for AF" post, I started spotting! Today its got more, so I'm positive it'd take 1 or 2 days before I have full-blown AF! Woo hoo!

Yay! I'm very happy to have my AF. Cos that would also mean that Metformin is regulating my AFs. So far, I've been having my AF since I started Metformin....Been taking it for 2 mths and this would be my 2nd AF. That's considered "regular" right? Though my last cycle was 35 days and this cycle is like 40 over days. Still beats my 3mths and 4.5mth wait..... :)

The cool thing about not being PG this cycle is that 

- I get to eat ALL the Sashimi and Sushi that I want to in Singapore!!!!! Yay!

- I get to treat and straighten my hair with all those hair chemicals, which I feel a bit uncertain using (if) I were pregnant. 

- Rollercoaster rides. Singapore has a newly-opened Universal Studio Theme Park, so we're definitely going to check it out!

Yay, must think of positive things to be happy about not being pregnant! I think God knows me enough to know that I feel miserable if I got pregnant before Singapore and have to forego all my favourite raw / semi raw food..... :) 

Praying for you girls!

Rdy - Praying that your hubby would respond well to Clomid. 
Willbeamom- Praying for your BFP tomorrow!
MrsKCBrown - Praying that you have ovulated and caught the egg this time!
IsiButtercup - Praying that Clomid gives you your BFP this time....

And oh, do watch Joel Osteen's videos, can't stop telling you how uplifting they are!


----------



## cheerios

nevertogether said:


> cheerios - i do have pretty regular AF's, so i agree. DH has two kids already two, from previous relationships, so i'm confident in his sperm quality as well. just need the right timing!
> 
> i like germany, but i really miss home. i know the basics of german, but am far from learning the language just yet. how about you?

I see! Yeah, I agree you just need the right timing! :) 

Yeah, I know what you mean about missing home. I've got more used to Germany now.... been here for more than 3.5 years. And I do speak the language pretty fluently. After all my Hubby's German and my church's German. So that helps! 

You look really young! If I may ask, how old are you?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad AF came, Cheerios, and that you can see the bright side of things! Have fun in Singapore :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

hey cheerios! i get that a lot, haha. i'm 25, DH is 27 :) i think i was like 23 in my profile pic.

well, by the time i get used to it..off to another duty station i go! it's exciting. so your hubby is german?


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios, yay for AF! It's great that the metformin (sp?) is regulating your cycles. And it's great that you can find good/fun things that you can do as a result!

willbamom, your chart is looking great!


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Hubby says we will test in the morning
> 
> I am soooo nervous beyond belief
> 
> I usually spot on 14 dpo and then 15 dpo she comes full on and glory be to God nothing and no sign of her or feeling pregnant except the out of this world excitement and nervousness

Well Im praying for you and either way it turns out, know that God has your back. Im so excited for you!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies in my other group, they are telling me that I have probably NOT o'd yet?:shrug: Sorry to bug you but they are saying that my temp rise isnt high enough and because it was low today:shrug:? Well I discarded it today and Ill tell you why. Last night I went to bed at 2am and got up at 5am. I usually go to bed at 9pm no later than 10 and get up at 5:25. Now I got a positive on CD 19 which means I probably O'd that day or 2 days later at the latest. I also have a 34 day cycle and ovulation is usually half of your cycle give or take a day or 2.

I dont think I would be possibly Oing this week?


----------



## Deb111

Isi Buttercup said:


> Welcome Sterretjie.....and good luck with the IUI. I hope it all goes well for you :flower:
> 
> I have major FX for you and your DH, Rdy. I pray that his treatment will definitely lead you guys to a :bfp:
> 
> Good luck, Mrsk :thumbup:
> 
> Cheerios hun, hope you're doing better today. Sent you the message already.
> 
> Hope everyone is great and well rested after the weekend. I'm in good spirits today and looking forward to my birthday on Wednesday!!
> 
> :hug:

Isi, my mind is all over the place at the moment so I thought I'd better wish you a happy birthday now (in advance). Have a fab day! :mail::headspin::cake:


----------



## Deb111

stephholloway said:


> Hi ladies, wanted to get involved because i'm praying for you all too. God gave us our precious bump and he will no doubt be preparing you all for yours.
> My prayers and thoughts are with you.
> 
> Steph & bump xxx


H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Deb111

Willba - praying for that :bfp: tomorrow!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so I played with some temps and if they are up tomorrow I should be 4/5dpo. Pray that I have high temps so that I can stop buggin you guys. Im so insane:wacko::wacko:!


----------



## sterretjie

Thank you so much everyone for praying for me. I went for my first IUI and it went very well. I've got peace in my heart because i know God is in control.

please go on this link and listen to this song and listen carefully to the words as i know you'll find it uplifting as i do. May you all experience God's blessing 24/7. When you feel down remember GOD is listening, talk to Him, His not only our God but the best friend.

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqhl4_nicole-c-mullen-call-on-jesus_music

I don't know exactly how to invite everyone as friends but would like to add you all to my list

have a nice evening xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Deb, you're so sweet :hugs: Thank you sooo much!! Now, I'm officially in a birthday mood :D! Thanks Deb! :kiss:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies in my other group, they are telling me that I have probably NOT o'd yet?:shrug: Sorry to bug you but they are saying that my temp rise isnt high enough and because it was low today:shrug:? Well I discarded it today and Ill tell you why. Last night I went to bed at 2am and got up at 5am. I usually go to bed at 9pm no later than 10 and get up at 5:25. Now I got a positive on CD 19 which means I probably O'd that day or 2 days later at the latest. I also have a 34 day cycle and ovulation is usually half of your cycle give or take a day or 2.
> 
> I dont think I would be possibly Oing this week?

I think CD 19 or 20 is a good possibility based on the positive OPK. Fertility friend isn't always accurate, especially if your temps aren't just right for some reason. With only 3 hours of sleep last night, I'm not surprised that your temperature was unusually low. You should have a sharp temp rise after ovulation, but if you don't get an accurate temp (like today), that's not going to accurately show your ovulation. 

Ovulation isn't necessarily at the half way point in your cycle...it is at the number of days of your cycle minus your luteal phase length. A few months ago I had a 50 day cycle, and I have a 13 day LP...I ovulated on CD 37. Since you aren't taking the Clomid this month, I don't think you should necessarily rely too much on your previous cycles to know when you ovulated. Definitely keep up the BDing until you are absolutely sure! :thumbup:


----------



## somedaymama

sterretjie, I'm glad to hear the IUI went well! I hope it works!! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies in my other group, they are telling me that I have probably NOT o'd yet?:shrug: Sorry to bug you but they are saying that my temp rise isnt high enough and because it was low today:shrug:? Well I discarded it today and Ill tell you why. Last night I went to bed at 2am and got up at 5am. I usually go to bed at 9pm no later than 10 and get up at 5:25. Now I got a positive on CD 19 which means I probably O'd that day or 2 days later at the latest. I also have a 34 day cycle and ovulation is usually half of your cycle give or take a day or 2.
> 
> I dont think I would be possibly Oing this week?
> 
> I think CD 19 or 20 is a good possibility based on the positive OPK. Fertility friend isn't always accurate, especially if your temps aren't just right for some reason. With only 3 hours of sleep last night, I'm not surprised that your temperature was unusually low. You should have a sharp temp rise after ovulation, but if you don't get an accurate temp (like today), that's not going to accurately show your ovulation.
> 
> Ovulation isn't necessarily at the half way point in your cycle...it is at the number of days of your cycle minus your luteal phase length. A few months ago I had a 50 day cycle, and I have a 13 day LP...I ovulated on CD 37. Since you aren't taking the Clomid this month, I don't think you should necessarily rely too much on your previous cycles to know when you ovulated. Definitely keep up the BDing until you are absolutely sure! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok great! I think my temp will be up tomorrow and Ill get those cross hairs. I played with my temps today:haha:. Thanks so much once again!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh Deb, you're so sweet :hugs: Thank you sooo much!! Now, I'm officially in a birthday mood :D! Thanks Deb! :kiss:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUTTERCUP:flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

Mrskc I am with Someday on this - FF is not always reliable as they changed my O date 3 times this cycle. I am still sticking to O day is cd 19 as you did have a temp rise and it seems to keep rising. And by the way you are never bothering me if I can help in anyway I so want to. Praying for you :hugs:

sterretjie great news for you 

Thank you all for your feedback about my chart, your prayers and well wishes are awesome and I am sooo greatful to be a part of this group.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sterretjie :hugs:. Its on Wednesday but already looking forward to it. So glad your IUI went well. I'll be rooting for you during your 2ww!!

Praying for you willbeamom! I pray you get that :bfp:


----------



## willbamom1day

:cry:I had big drop in temp this morning:shrug: still no sign of AF - God is still in control 

hubby wants us to wait before we test since my temp went down this morning

this ttc business sure is crazy - just when you think you have it all figured out something changes 

Please continue to pray for us :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Came accross this and wanted to share........

_seize every minute, look at it, and really see it . . live it and never give it back and STOP SWEATING THE SMALL STUFF!!! _


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> :cry:I had big drop in temp this morning:shrug: still no sign of AF - God is still in control
> 
> hubby wants us to wait before we test since my temp went down this morning
> 
> this ttc business sure is crazy - just when you think you have it all figured out something changes
> 
> Please continue to pray for us :hugs:

Sorry to hear this!:hugs: I was sure you were getting so close:nope:. I am still praying for you and God is still in control.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

My temp doesnt seem to be going up, although Im most certain I did ovulate. I always O on metformin alone but when I add clomid it gives me more eggs. Maybe I got less eggs this time, IDK? I dont know what to think. During the nights, Im burning hot and my shirt is soaked, especially around the neck but when DH tests my temp is low:shrug:. Last month, when I was so hot, my temps would be high. Not even sure if FF will give me cross hairs:shrug:. Im not sure if I like this temping business, its too obsessive for me. Im just preparing myself for AF on my anniversary next week. I have no hope in this cycle.:cry:

**I need to get at least 97.97 before FF will give me cross hairs tomorrow, and if so Ill have a big dip at 4/5dpo**


----------



## cheerios

willbeamom - Sorry about temp. drop. I don't know if that means anything really. Praying for you.... As they say, you're not out until your AF comes.


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> My temp doesnt seem to be going up, although Im most certain I did ovulate. I always O on metformin alone but when I add clomid it gives me more eggs. Maybe I got less eggs this time, IDK? I dont know what to think. During the nights, Im burning hot and my shirt is soaked, especially around the neck but when DH tests my temp is low:shrug:. Last month, when I was so hot, my temps would be high. Not even sure if FF will give me cross hairs:shrug:. Im not sure if I like this temping business, its too obsessive for me. Im just preparing myself for AF on my anniversary next week. I have no hope in this cycle.:cry:
> 
> **I need to get at least 97.97 before FF will give me cross hairs tomorrow, and if so Ill have a big dip at 4/5dpo**

honestly I would say go with what you know as you know your body best. 

could you be sleeping with your mouth open or is something wrong with your thermometer?

I woke up with a wet shirt this morning and my temp drop to 97.27 :shrug:

I do agree temping does get a bit obsesive

Like I said in my post God is in control not your thermometer, not your temp and not FF


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> My temp doesnt seem to be going up, although Im most certain I did ovulate. I always O on metformin alone but when I add clomid it gives me more eggs. Maybe I got less eggs this time, IDK? I dont know what to think. During the nights, Im burning hot and my shirt is soaked, especially around the neck but when DH tests my temp is low:shrug:. Last month, when I was so hot, my temps would be high. Not even sure if FF will give me cross hairs:shrug:. Im not sure if I like this temping business, its too obsessive for me. Im just preparing myself for AF on my anniversary next week. I have no hope in this cycle.:cry:
> 
> **I need to get at least 97.97 before FF will give me cross hairs tomorrow, and if so Ill have a big dip at 4/5dpo**
> 
> honestly I would say go with what you know as you know your body best.
> 
> could you be sleeping with your mouth open or is something wrong with your thermometer?
> 
> I woke up with a wet shirt this morning and my temp drop to 97.27 :shrug:
> 
> I do agree temping does get a bit obsesive
> 
> Like I said in my post God is in control not your thermometer, not your temp and not FFClick to expand...

You are so right and I will let him do his job.:thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

willbamom1day said:


> :cry:I had big drop in temp this morning:shrug: still no sign of AF - God is still in control
> 
> hubby wants us to wait before we test since my temp went down this morning
> 
> this ttc business sure is crazy - just when you think you have it all figured out something changes
> 
> Please continue to pray for us :hugs:

Still rooting for you Willbeamom :hugs:. It aint over yet!


----------



## beanni #1

Hi all, just popping in to say hello and let you all know even though i am not able to get online and post as much, I do have you all in my prayers each and every morning, and randomly thoughout the day one or more of you will pop into my mind and i'll say a little prayer of thanksgiving for your lives and pray the good LORD will continue to bless you.

:hugs: to you all, and happy birthday in advance Isi, I pray that you have many more beautiful and joy filled years ahead of you, full of the joys of motherhood.

Amen


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww thanks Beanni :hugs:. That is my prayer too. How is the pregnancy coming along? 11 weeks! Wow! First scan is around the corner :D

Hope everyone is doing okay!!

:hug:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! 

Willb-sorry about the temp drop. . but you're not out yet!! :hugs: Keep up that pma, you're so right, HE is in control! 

Mrsk- I understand your frustration with temping. For the first few months of ttc, DH and I did everything, temping, used preseed, opks, etc. etc.. . . it all just became too much. We decided that God wants to do it, and He doesn't need our help. So, now, we just make sure to bd plenty between cd10-20. Neither of us handle stress too well, and it is soooo hard on your body anyway. You will get your BFP, whether you are temping or not. Enjoy your marriage and your husband! They are both a gift from God and so is your someday soon baby. :hugs: Praying for you!

Happy Birthday buttercup!!! Hope you have a very blessed one! :flower:

Gotta keep it short, gotta get ready for work. Hope you all have a wonderful day! Keeping you in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

sterretjie said:


> Thank you so much everyone for praying for me. I went for my first IUI and it went very well. I've got peace in my heart because i know God is in control.
> 
> please go on this link and listen to this song and listen carefully to the words as i know you'll find it uplifting as i do. May you all experience God's blessing 24/7. When you feel down remember GOD is listening, talk to Him, His not only our God but the best friend.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqhl4_nicole-c-mullen-call-on-jesus_music
> 
> I don't know exactly how to invite everyone as friends but would like to add you all to my list
> 
> have a nice evening xx

Glad your IUI went well. Fx'd for that :BFP: hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Rdy...and everyone who's wished me a happy birthday! Had a bit of birthday blues, but have been in such high spirits today. Went for Mass this morning and am just so happy and confident that God has something in store for me this year.....I just feel it so strongly!!! :dance:

Hope your temperatures have rebounded, Mrsk? Don't lose hope for this cycle. You never know with our God!

WillbeaMom....you are in my heart today. Really praying for you hun!

Deb, Sterretjie, Beanni, Cheerios, Someday.....hope everyone is well!

:cake:


----------



## beanni #1

Hey Isi....happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you happy birthday dear Isiiiiiiiiiii, happy birthday to you :happydance:

Wishing you the best of all life has to offer.

I am very well today yes very much looking forward to next week when we get to see the little one. praying hard every day all is well.

How is everyone else doing? Willbe, praying for you hun, hope all is well. 
MrsKC how's the temp today?

Blessed day to you all :wave:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Beanni :hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

happy birthday Isi Buttercup!! Hope you have a fab bday and a blessing year to come x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sterretjie :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Happy happy happy birthday Isi!!

:cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks soo much, someday :hugs:. Will have a slice of cake for you and your baby :)


----------



## somedaymama

you do that! :D


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone!

Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes :hugs:

Happy Birthday Isi Buttercup :flower: may God bless you today and the days to come

as for me yesterday evening I started the lightest of pink spotting so I kmew it was over so I started playin around with my chart and FF changed my "O" day to cd18 - I should have known this cycle would be off since FF changed my "O" day so many times. So today is cd1

The good news is God is still in control, still knows what is best for me. Best part is I am on a new cycle and that means I am closer to my bfp :happydance:

again you guyz are the best and there is nothing more I want than for you all to be blessed with your hearts desires and your needs to be met


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry about the :witch: but you have a great attitude! I hope June brings you a BFP!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Happy bday Isi! So happy for you!

@willbamom: yes God is still in control. Sorry about af.

@someday: did you get crampy around 4/5 dpo?

As for me, my temp is going up so that's a good thing. Will it end in a bfp only God knows. I am just giving it to God.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## somedaymama

I had cramping at 8 and 9 dpo; I don't think I had anything as early as 4-5 dpo. It is a good thing that your temp is going up! Did FF detect your ovulation or did you put it in manually?


----------



## rubygirl01

Good morning everyone, 

Happy birthday Isi, hope you have a great day

mrsk...we are close this month, i am now at 10 dpo and i am not sure when AF is due because i have not had and AF since April....i think i will wait and test this weekend. I wish you the best of luck. 

I hope everyone else is doing great i just love to read about the PMA. 

Blessings


----------



## cheerios

rubygirl01 said:


> Good morning everyone:flower:
> 
> Cherrios.....i am so very sorry you are struggling so much with the met.:cry: I know for me when i found out it took a year to get preggy with my son. I also know that the last time i was on the met that it did not make me sick like it does now. The 1500 mg has taken months to adjust to, I am so thankful that you don't seem to be as sick as i have been and yet you take more then me. i am also glad you take more then me i would not have the strength to do it. :nope:
> 
> On the side note, we were talking in bible study about God's purpose for you. The study was a Beth Moore and she said that no pain or problem you go through is not without purpose deemed by God. It was a blessing to listen to those around me as we spoke of how each trial we go through is so hard at the time, but looking back we see that to there is a purpose to what God is doing. The paths for each of us are all so very different, but yet the compassion and support we give each other is what God loves to see. I am proud that i get to chat with you guys:hugs:
> 
> As far as how i am, well i am 6 or 7 dpo and i am not sure when i am going to test because i have not AF visit since April 13th, i tested around the tenth of May and a :bfn: and then on the 16th of may i got the pos OPK so lets hope my :bfp: is not far off. Any suggestions on when i should test?
> 
> Blessings to all :kiss:

Hi Ruby!
So you're on Metformin too? 1,500mg I guess? Well, I had a really hard time getting used to the Met. too. And I don't think I'm 100% adjusted either. Because I still have the runs pretty often. But I've learnt to get used to it. 

So was your first son conceived by Metformin too? How long did it take? 

Great to see that you have 2 sons!!! Yay! That means Metformin works! Another success story! 

Thanks for sharing the thing about "God's purpose for you".... so timely!

And all the best for a BFP soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> I had cramping at 8 and 9 dpo; I don't think I had anything as early as 4-5 dpo. It is a good thing that your temp is going up! Did FF detect your ovulation or did you put it in manually?

I just went and changed it to the OPK detection but I am going to change it back. I just wanted to see if their records coincided with mines since they were wrong last month.:growlmad: Think I need to get 2 more days of high temps and then they will give me cross hairs. I wonder why my chart is so funky this time:nope:

Ive been having some cramping that Im trying to ignore but its been nagging me for 2 days now?? I dont know what gives.:shrug:


----------



## rubygirl01

cheerio, 

My second son was when i first started to take the met, I was on it for about a year before i got preggy with him, and i also got preggy earlier this year but had a MMC. I too got the runs but i am also lactose intolerant so it made it even worse. At one point i could eat no dairy, nothing with sugar or carbs and still having issues away from the house, it was HORRIBLE so i asked my doc about taking extra dose of iron, she tole me not to go about 200 mg a day but to start out on a lower dose until i found a good one. So i only needed to take one extra iron pill ( as well as my prenatal) to offset the loose bowls, i also noticed that it helped with my energy as well. 

As far as my bfp, i am trying to wait until saturday to test, i have 1 IC test and 4 dollar tree tests as well as a digi if i cant make it. I don't temp and becuase my cycle is off right now cus i O'd late i am not sure when AF is due. I am hoping that because i am keeping myself busy, by the time i have to pee i cant hold it to pee in a cup...lol. I just need to go.and so i do, in the potty...sounds silly but i want to give it some more time. 

blessings


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, ladies. My day was super :D

So sorry about AF, Willbeamom!! But I'm so happy about your PMA!! By God's grace, this will be a better cycle :hugs:

Mrsk, I hope the cramping is a good sign. FX for you, girl! And I'm now almost certain I will not be using FF if I ever start temping! I've come across so many people on this site that have had issues with it. Good luck in your 2ww.....just about 9 or so days to go :thumbup:

Good luck Rubygirl! Looking forward to another :bfp: on this thread!!

Cheerios hun, how are you doing?

Kisses to everyone else....Deb, Sterritjie, Rdy2beamom, Beanni, Someday....everyone!! Have a beautiful and blessed day!

:hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks so much, ladies. My day was super :D
> 
> So sorry about AF, Willbeamom!! But I'm so happy about your PMA!! By God's grace, this will be a better cycle :hugs:
> 
> Mrsk, I hope the cramping is a good sign. FX for you, girl! And I'm now almost certain I will not be using FF if I ever start temping! I've come across so many people on this site that have had issues with it. Good luck in your 2ww.....just about 9 or so days to go :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck Rubygirl! Looking forward to another :bfp: on this thread!!
> 
> Cheerios hun, how are you doing?
> 
> Kisses to everyone else....Deb, Sterritjie, Rdy2beamom, Beanni, Someday....everyone!! Have a beautiful and blessed day!
> 
> :hug:


Thanks Isi and yes FF can be worrisome sometimes. Im not sure if I will do it next month either. I will probably just listen to my body and rely on OPK. This is too stressful, up and down. Knowing that you ovulated but not getting cross hairs until almost a week later. Just craziness. Not sure when Ill be testing:shrug:. Thanks for the positive vibes!:hugs:

Im just so sad about my chart this month. I wish I would have never started charting:nope:. I dont know whats the right thing to do any more, preseed, no preseed, clomid, no clomid, metformin, no metformin. Thinking this will never happen for us.:cry:


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

Hope you all had a lovely day!! 

xxx


----------



## cheerios

MrsKCbrown - Oh dear. Sorry that you're feeling down. I'm not feeling much better myself today either. Wish I could give you a hug though!!!!:hugs:

I can completely what you said about "clomid no clomid, temping no temping, metformin no metformin".... I've kinna given up on temping after 1.5 tries. And yeah, I've also been waiting for my AF but now its like super light AF, so I really don't know what to expect anymore...

But yeah, it helps not to think about it....like really distract yourself....that's why I'm going to tvshack.net to watch my Desperate Housewives now!!!! :)


----------



## Terangela

Love this thread... I couldn't read it from the start, that would take too long. 

I have two lovely children that were both conceived using fertility meds. (500 mg metformin and 5 mg femara) We are currently TTC #3. I am on round 2 of meds and praying hard that it works. I have had a lot of stressful issues in the last few weeks to deal with and had a hard time giving it all to God. Both of my SIL's had miscarriages (one at 6 weeks and the other at 14 weeks). Then I found out my job is ending at the end of the month. The store that I work at and love is closing. I have an interview at a new place tonight. Trying to remember that every thing happens according to God's plan for our lives. It took 2 years and 8 months of TTC for our first. Of which it ...
happened the second round of this drug dose. Then when TTC #2 we got PG on the third round of meds. I was hoping it would have happened the first round this time. Not Gods plan for us. Then today one of my BFF's let me know that she had a MC this morning. It just seems like God walks me through one thing and I get smacked with something else that I have to give to God. I am trying hard to keep God focused and remember that worry does no good. 

Love this thread ladies and can't wait to share joy over many BFPs to come!


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Terangela! Don't worry about reading from the beginning, it would take years! :D

Sorry to hear about your trouble getting pregnant, it took us 17 months with one m/c so I know a little bit about how hard that is. Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Terangela :hi:. Sorry to hear about your ttc journey, but the wonderful part of everything is that you have 2 kids....with the third BFP around the corner. My DH and I have been trying 18 months, and I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid, praying it can make a difference for me. Sometimes, things happen that make us doubt God's love for us and His plan in our lives......but it's so important not to lose hope in Him. He will surely bring us to the end of this ttc journey :hugs:

Happy Friday everyone

:hug:


----------



## cheerios

Rubygirl - Cool that you managed to get PG just on Metformin alone. Actually, I find that 2,000mg daily is quite bad for my bowels. I still get the diarrhoea pretty often.... wonder if that's "normal"..... At 1,500mg I was really pretty good.....plus I had a "normal" AF on 1,500mg and now on 2,000mg, my AF is like super mega light..... so I really don't know what my body is telling me. Argh..... 

I really hope you get your BFP soon! :)


----------



## cheerios

Isi Buttercup - hey dear. I had no idea that you and your DH have been trying for 18 months. I somehow had the idea that you just started TTCing and thought, wow, that's pretty soon to start on Clomid.... How's Clomid anyway? Any side effects so far??? I'm a bit scared to take it, if I do take it, which I probably have to, if MEtformin doesn't get my PG. Heck it doesn't even bring on a regular AF this time round I mean. It did bring on a super-heavy one last month.


----------



## cheerios

Welcome Terangela! :) Great that you conceived on Metformin! What's Femara if I may ask?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Cheerios, we have been trying since November 2008...18 beautiful months! But God is in control. I pray that :bfp: is around the corner....and for you too, hun :hugs:. No side effects so far....except a bad headache 2 nights ago! My CM has also been a bit dry, but the good news is that I just found Preseed over here :yipee:. I just bought a pack and will be using it this "fertile window" of mine :winkwink:

Oh, and femara is like clomid, only better. It doesn't dry up the CM or thin the uterine lining like clomid. I spoke to my doctor about it, and if I have to go down this fertility drug route again (I pray not :) ), then I will be switching to femara.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Terangela and :hugs: for all that you have been through. You have 2 children though and Im a firm believer that God will do it again.

Hey everyone else. Hope all is well. As for me, temp up again but no CH's. Who cares:shrug:?? Anywho, my dad is here from chicago for the weekend, so Ill be busy trying to have fun with him and wont have to think about TTC for a week. He has come to take my daughter back with him and my mom for the entire summer, until August. She does this every year but I still hate to see her go. Ill be going up there though once or twice to visit. Hubby and I will have a lot of time together, oh boy, hope it goes well:haha:.

Our anniversary is next sunday. Wow, 1 yr already!:happydance:

Included a pic of my daughter, isnt she adorable? maybe Im biased LOL:haha:
 



Attached Files:







amariah.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Guppy051708

She is so cute Mrskcbrown!!!! How adorable! 
Gonna be a pretty lady just like her mama :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

She's adorable MrsKC!! Look at that lovely hair!! Really cute!


----------



## somedaymama

Your daughter is adorable mrskc. :D


----------



## Deb111

You're not biased MrsKC - she's a sweetie! You must miss her so much

Welcome Terangela - we've been TTC for nearly 2 years (I'm 36 and hubby is 44). He has been diagnosed with azoospermia and we are waiting for ICSI treatment if they can hopefully find some sperm when they operate in 3-4 months time. I hope you get your :bfp: soon! :thumbup:

Deb xx


----------



## Deb111

Got my blood test results back today to re-check high FSH level

FSH - 6
LH - 3.6
Oestradiol - 196

My GP says they are within normal limits for a pre menopausal woman so that's some good news for a change. Looking at the limits, they identify different phases...anyone know if CD4 put me in ovulatory phase or leutal phase? 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## somedaymama

Deb, your luteal phase is the ~2 weeks between ovulation and the start of your next period, so at CD4 you would not be in the luteal phase. I don't think you have entered the ovulatory phase yet either - I think that won't be until closer to ovulation; you should still be in the follicular phase right now. Here's a link with some info about the phases: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/ovulation-menstrual-cycle.html.


----------



## Deb111

somedaymama said:


> Deb, your luteal phase is the ~2 weeks between ovulation and the start of your next period, so at CD4 you would not be in the luteal phase. I don't think you have entered the ovulatory phase yet either - I think that won't be until closer to ovulation; you should still be in the follicular phase right now. Here's a link with some info about the phases: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/ovulation-menstrual-cycle.html.

Thanks someday - my head's all over the place - it's funny, I was great with all the terminology when cycles mattered and now my head is taken up with a whole new load of info and terminology and I can't even remember what a luteal phase is!!! :dohh:

The results fit in with the norms for follicular stage


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies - i just joined this thread and i've already been M.I.A. for a little while. my apologies! 

my friend's newborn baby is in my prayers right now, and i hope you all can pray for him too. his name is sylas watts. poor baby has already been through a lot in his short life. he was diagnosed with a heart murmur, but since then has been cleared. however, now the poor baby has ear infections in both ears. just praying for his healthy recovery.

how is everyone doing? i'm good here. if my next two temps are high, FF will confirm my ovulation on CD14. i had a lot of EWCM yesterday (thanks to the EPO i assume) and lower back pain, plus a pos OPK. hoping that my O stays right on track for DH's visit next month so that i get my shot at my :bfp: i'm trying to figure out why i had such a big dip in temp on CD11. possibly my body geared up to o, but then didn't? i never got a positive OPK this cycle until yesterday, so that is the only thing that makes sense to me. 

i hope everyone is having a great weekend! :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

sweet sylas 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs321.snc3/28678_447770949691_672364691_5843464_2795676_n.jpg


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> sweet sylas
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs321.snc3/28678_447770949691_672364691_5843464_2795676_n.jpg

HI!:flower:

He is super gorgeous:thumbup::thumbup::happydance:
Im praying for his speedy recovery.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all!

My chart is still screwy but my temp is at least staying up:thumbup: so for that I will Praise God:happydance:. I guess if it stays up at least 2 more days I would be 8dpo. Im still having this nagging cramping though, unsure what it is:shrug:

Thanks for all the lovely nice things you said about my daughter!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

good luck mrskcbrown! :hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

Nevertogether i'll be praying for your friends baby!!

Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## Terangela

Thanks for all the welcomes. 

Mrskcbrown- I saw the picture of your little girl and was thinking "how cute is she!" you are not biased. She is a cute one. I hope those high temps is good news on the way. 

Deb111- It is funny, I used to know all about my cycle. I used to know exactly how each hormone interacted with each other and where each hormone was produced. Sigh, sadly I have forgotten all that research I have done. I used to be able to draw a diagram for people who ask questions about TTC and what happens at conception, and the dividing of cells. Oh well. 

Cheerios- Isi Buttercup is right about Femara. It is also used as a breast cancer med and newer to the fertility med list. I didn't O on Clomid and although metformin helped me to not hyperstimulate and I got better follicle sizes it still didn't help me O. I finally Oed on femara. 

Had a busy day of garage sale bargain hunting. That was fun. Then potty training day 3 today and had a nap. I have a cold and still only CD 12 so a few more days of BDing no matter how I feel. I am not willing to let a pesky cold hinder me from a chance at a BFP. 

If you ladies could pray for my SIL. She kind of has a life that you would only see on a soap. Lots of highs and lows and it would be nice to see it level out for her so she could take a breather. Last year she found out her husband was cheating on her. He would say it was over and he was sorry sob and she would take him back just for him to go back to this same woman. They had a vacation planned with his family back in Feb. and he convinced her while they were there that they should be together if for nothing for their DD. Well they had sex, she got PG. Before they knew this he left her for this woman again. My SIL left town and went to live with my other SIL in a different city. We were excited for her to get away from him and this turmoil. Then she was late, and got a BFP. So then she started to rethink and was going to maybe take her husband back. Then at 14 weeks (almost 2 weeks ago now) she had a MC. The placenta tore and she is seeing it as a silver lining. Two parts: first being it could have happened later in the pregnancy and just glad it happened at 14 weeks not 8 months. Then second she feels like she has the option of being able to be out on her own and able to afford one child and can handle that with out the financial or emotional support of her husband. The whole thing breaks my heart. She is such a sweet lady and really could use a break from the emotional roller coaster. I know God has a plan and maybe it is to break her so she might turn to him. I don't know his plan for her. I know what I would like to see her do. However maybe what I want her to do isn't God's plan. So just prayer that she can find God's peace and comfort. I would love to see her turn to Christ.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes.
> 
> Mrskcbrown- I saw the picture of your little girl and was thinking "how cute is she!" you are not biased. She is a cute one. I hope those high temps is good news on the way.
> 
> Deb111- It is funny, I used to know all about my cycle. I used to know exactly how each hormone interacted with each other and where each hormone was produced. Sigh, sadly I have forgotten all that research I have done. I used to be able to draw a diagram for people who ask questions about TTC and what happens at conception, and the dividing of cells. Oh well.
> 
> Cheerios- Isi Buttercup is right about Femara. It is also used as a breast cancer med and newer to the fertility med list. I didn't O on Clomid and although metformin helped me to not hyperstimulate and I got better follicle sizes it still didn't help me O. I finally Oed on femara.
> 
> Had a busy day of garage sale bargain hunting. That was fun. Then potty training day 3 today and had a nap. I have a cold and still only CD 12 so a few more days of BDing no matter how I feel. I am not willing to let a pesky cold hinder me from a chance at a BFP.
> 
> If you ladies could pray for my SIL. She kind of has a life that you would only see on a soap. Lots of highs and lows and it would be nice to see it level out for her so she could take a breather. Last year she found out her husband was cheating on her. He would say it was over and he was sorry sob and she would take him back just for him to go back to this same woman. They had a vacation planned with his family back in Feb. and he convinced her while they were there that they should be together if for nothing for their DD. Well they had sex, she got PG. Before they knew this he left her for this woman again. My SIL left town and went to live with my other SIL in a different city. We were excited for her to get away from him and this turmoil. Then she was late, and got a BFP. So then she started to rethink and was going to maybe take her husband back. Then at 14 weeks (almost 2 weeks ago now) she had a MC. The placenta tore and she is seeing it as a silver lining. Two parts: first being it could have happened later in the pregnancy and just glad it happened at 14 weeks not 8 months. Then second she feels like she has the option of being able to be out on her own and able to afford one child and can handle that with out the financial or emotional support of her husband. The whole thing breaks my heart. She is such a sweet lady and really could use a break from the emotional roller coaster. I know God has a plan and maybe it is to break her so she might turn to him. I don't know his plan for her. I know what I would like to see her do. However maybe what I want her to do isn't God's plan. So just prayer that she can find God's peace and comfort. I would love to see her turn to Christ.

Thanks a lot for your support!:hugs:
I will definitely be praying for her tonite and Ill go before God tomorrow at the altar at church and pray that she finds peace in whatever situation she finds herself in. She has to take a stand and think about herself and the baby. I know how she feels, I had the hard decision to divorce my daughters father but then God blessed me 9 yrs later with a man who loves me like Christ loves the church.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

Terangela - your SIL is in my prayers. hope things get better for her! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Baby Sylas is in my prayers and so is your SIL Angela xx


----------



## Terangela

Thanks ladies! 

Baby Sylas is in my prayers too.


----------



## Deb111

Morning ladies

So my FSH level is good at 6 (CD4) and I thought all was positive for a change

BUT then came across some info on the net about oestradiol levels saying it should be below 50 on CD4 - mine is 196. It said elevated levels can mean ovarian reserve problems and only reason FSH is low is because the oestradiol is suppressing it?! Off to check what the info the Dr gave ne says, but hoping I can find out more when we go for hubby's appt on Friday.

This is all such a rollercoaster - I should have known a bit of good news was too much to ask for :nope:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear this Deb. will be over here hoping that everything turns out okay for you and you get everything figured out soon. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> So my FSH level is good at 6 (CD4) and I thought all was positive for a change
> 
> BUT then came across some info on the net about oestradiol levels saying it should be below 50 on CD4 - mine is 196. It said elevated levels can mean ovarian reserve problems and only reason FSH is low is because the oestradiol is suppressing it?! Off to check what the info the Dr gave ne says, but hoping I can find out more when we go for hubby's appt on Friday.
> 
> This is all such a rollercoaster - I should have known a bit of good news was too much to ask for :nope:

Hey Deb:hugs:

The net can be our best friend or our worst enemy. Did the DR say 6 was good? If so I would go with what my DR says. Dont give up hope yet, it just might be good news. God is still in control and has his hand in this situation.:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

I agree, if God can make the mountains and made Adam from dust... He sure can make a baby with less than perfect numbers. I am going to go take an opk and expecting a -. I still have hope that even though I have gotten nothing but -opk's that there is hope. That God can make anything happen. I have never used opk's before and I am wishing I hadn't. It just gave me doubts that the drugs are working.


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> Got my blood test results back today to re-check high FSH level
> 
> FSH - 6
> LH - 3.6
> Oestradiol - 196
> 
> My GP says they are within normal limits for a pre menopausal woman so that's some good news for a change. Looking at the limits, they identify different phases...anyone know if CD4 put me in ovulatory phase or leutal phase?
> 
> Hugs to you all xx


Hey Deb
I think your values are really good. My FSH is same as yours. But my LH is currently at 14 - a sure fire sign of PCOS. But I'm trying to encourage myself that at least my LH has fallen from 19 to 14, since I started Met. I need to get it as low as yours perhaps before I have even a chance to ovulate. Coming to think of it, I probably haven't ovulated in my life before......


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Deb:hugs:
> 
> The net can be our best friend or our worst enemy. Did the DR say 6 was good? If so I would go with what my DR says. Dont give up hope yet, it just might be good news. God is still in control and has his hand in this situation.:hugs:

My blood tests were just done at my local regular dr's surgery for convenience and then I get a printout and take them to my next appt with the FS. When I phoned to get the results, the receptionist just said "The dr says they are all within the normal range."

The info sheet I have with my results on says for the stage of my cycle ... 

FSH - should be between 3.5 and 12.5 (fertility info seems to say they like it under 9 to be good) mine is 6 

LH - should be between 2.4 and 12.6 - mine is 3.6

Oestradiol - should be between 80 and 550 - mine is 196

BUT info on fertility websites says that levels of oestradiol should be about 5 and that an increase in it suggests poor ovarian reserve and that it is this high level that is suppressing the FSH and making it appear low

I know I'm jumping the gun without speaking to FS, but it just feels like another kick in the teeth :nope:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey Deb:hugs:
> 
> The net can be our best friend or our worst enemy. Did the DR say 6 was good? If so I would go with what my DR says. Dont give up hope yet, it just might be good news. God is still in control and has his hand in this situation.:hugs:
> 
> My blood tests were just done at my local regular dr's surgery for convenience and then I get a printout and take them to my next appt with the FS. When I phoned to get the results, the receptionist just said "The dr says they are all within the normal range."
> 
> The info sheet I have with my results on says for the stage of my cycle ...
> 
> FSH - should be between 3.5 and 12.5 (fertility info seems to say they like it under 9 to be good) mine is 6
> 
> LH - should be between 2.4 and 12.6 - mine is 3.6
> 
> Oestradiol - should be between 80 and 550 - mine is 196
> 
> BUT info on fertility websites says that levels of oestradiol should be about 5 and that an increase in it suggests poor ovarian reserve and that it is this high level that is suppressing the FSH and making it appear low
> 
> I know I'm jumping the gun without speaking to FS, but it just feels like another kick in the teeth :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs:Deb:hugs:

Wait and see what the DR says first. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> I agree, if God can make the mountains and made Adam from dust... He sure can make a baby with less than perfect numbers. I am going to go take an opk and expecting a -. I still have hope that even though I have gotten nothing but -opk's that there is hope. That God can make anything happen. I have never used opk's before and I am wishing I hadn't. It just gave me doubts that the drugs are working.

OPKs are good usually. I cant use the ones with plain lines because I get confused. I use the clear blue easy ones with the smiley faces. I also try to buy the 20 pack because you just never know when you will get that surge. Also once I get the surge, I dont keep testing. I stop at that point or else Ill go insane. The meds will work for you my dear, Im praying!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, mrskc - i am the SAME way! i like the cb digis so i know yes or no. i can't stand sitting there wondering if it's darker than the control line or not. drives me insane!


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy June :flower:

Hope everyone had a blessed Memorial day.

Welcome to the newbies :hugs: glad to have you all join us.

Mrskc your daughter is adorable. Glad to see your chart looking good - hope it leads to a bfp

Deb you better not believe in those doctors or the internet - God created them just like he created you which means God is in control :hugs:

Hope everyone has a great day!

_Got an unresolved squabble nagging at you - *He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good*_ Proverbs 16:20


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Happy June :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a blessed Memorial day.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies :hugs: glad to have you all join us.
> 
> Mrskc your daughter is adorable. Glad to see your chart looking good - hope it leads to a bfp
> 
> Deb you better not believe in those doctors or the internet - God created them just like he created you which means God is in control :hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> _Got an unresolved squabble nagging at you - *He that handleth a matter wisely shall find good*_ Proverbs 16:20

How are you doing Willbeamom? Hope all is well. Thanks for all of your encouraging words but I wanted to check on you and see how you are really feeling. Hope you have a blessed day!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend!

I'm no expert Deb, but if your doctor says your levels are fine, then just go with that. Mrskc is right. The internet can become a devil if we let it. I have diagnosed myself with every disease in the book on the internet. Don't worry sweetie. You'll be fine.

Afm, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (my left tube is wonky). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:. I am just so deflated right now. Talk about bad timing.

AH well!!

Hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! 

Sorry to keep this so short, I have just been soooo busy over the past few days! Glad to see that everyone is doing well! Hope you all have a very blessed week! Keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend!
> 
> I'm no expert Deb, but if your doctor says your levels are fine, then just go with that. Mrskc is right. The internet can become a devil if we let it. I have diagnosed myself with every disease in the book on the internet. Don't worry sweetie. You'll be fine.
> 
> Afm, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (my left tube is wonky). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:. I am just so deflated right now. Talk about bad timing.
> 
> AH well!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great.

Awhh, Isi! Well will you be able to BD tonite? If so the eggy may be able to be fertilized....
Dont give up yet.

@rdy: Hope all is well!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrskc! I'm so upset and deflated....not sure if the mood is there for any BD :cry:. It's so very annoying, that after all the effort...it might just all be wasted this cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

isi, i'm sorry to hear that DH is going to be gone :( i completely understand how you feel and you and DH will be in my prayers. hopefully you can sneak in a :sex:..i agree with mrskc..it's worth at least one shot


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Never. I hope we're both up to it after the row on the phone (when I found out he had to travel). Picking him after work, so fx we can get some BD in tonight.


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like it's going to be a seduction night...:blush: hehe


----------



## Deb111

Thanks Isi - I'm hoping they will be able to tell me more on friday (even though we're technically there for hubby's appt)

I'm so sorry your dh has to go away at such a critical time - it's so frustrating when something interferes when you know it's crucial you BD. I was going to say the same as the others - those :spermy: are more patient than our eggs and will happily hang around for a few days and wait for it! I hope you sort things out tonight, I'm sure he will understand why you were so upset and annoyed. And if you're not up for it tonight ... set the alarm a bit earlier tomorrow morning :winkwink:

Good luck hun xx :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

So fertility friend says my chart is triphasic. Im happy about this because it could possibly mean pregnancy.:happydance: Im not 100% about it but just hopeful and I guess thats all I can be at this point. I will probably test in 2 days.

@Isi: Have fun tonite:winkwink:


----------



## Deb111

Ooohhh MrsKC - very exciting! Good luck! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

hey girls, I had my first day of my new internship today so I'm super tired and on my way to bed, but I just wanted to share this verse with you:

"Though he brings grief, he will show compassion, so great is his unfailing love. For he does not willingly bring affliction or grief to the children of men."

Lamentations 3:32-33


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats somedaymama on your internship.:happydance: Lovely verse as well:flower:

Well ladies 2 more days and the witch should (not) be here:haha:. Last month this time my temp was dropping but this time its going up:happydance:. Not sure if its a good thing or bad thing just happy again over the small things. Not really having too many symptoms just kinda tired. 

@Isi: did you get the bding in?

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Silly question but how come it seems everyone that I seem to look at in the bfp announcements seem to get their BFPs early? Like between 8-10dpo? But when I test I get BFNs at like 11dpo??? Is it because their cycles are shorter? I see some with longer cycles that get theirs early as well:shrug:. I guess its just not in my cards huh?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, girls :hugs:

Good news is my DH no longer has to travel.....bad news is that we didn't get any BD. I tried last night and this morning, but he continues to remain averse to purposeful BD'ing. He likes it spontaneous and doesn't understand that there are more critical times than others. He wants children but believes they will come in good time, naturally. I am so mad and frustrated!!! So much so that I will not be initiating any BD today. Going by my HCG trigger, I am meant to ovulate later today......but I don't care anymore. I think I'm going to just breathe and give this ttc thing a rest for a bit.....maybe until my DH gets the same sense of urgency I do....because clearly, he seems happy with life as is.

I also started spotting this morning and haven't the foggiest what on earth could be the reason for that!!!

Ah well!! :shrug:

Mrskc, nice one about the temperature rise. Sounds like you're on course for that :bfp:!! I can't wait for your announcement.

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement, Deb :hugs:. Unfortunately, I fear this cycle is already a bust.

Thanks also nevertogether :hugs:. Unfortunately, the seduction wasn't successful. So, that's me out I'm afraid.

Congrats Someday.

Willbeamom, Cheerios, Rdy, Rubygirl, Guppy, everyone.....hope you're all having a great day! As for me, I'm right now stuffing myself with a colleague's birthday carrot cake....to take my mind of my sorrows....lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks so much, girls :hugs:
> 
> Good news is my DH no longer has to travel.....bad news is that we didn't get any BD. I tried last night and this morning, but he continues to remain averse to purposeful BD'ing. He likes it spontaneous and doesn't understand that there are more critical times than others. He wants children but believes they will come in good time, naturally. I am so mad and frustrated!!! So much so that I will not be initiating any BD today. Going by my HCG trigger, I am meant to ovulate later today......but I don't care anymore. I think I'm going to just breathe and give this ttc thing a rest for a bit.....maybe until my DH gets the same sense of urgency I do....because clearly, he seems happy with life as is.
> 
> I also started spotting this morning and haven't the foggiest what on earth could be the reason for that!!!
> 
> Ah well!! :shrug:
> 
> Mrskc, nice one about the temperature rise. Sounds like you're on course for that :bfp:!! I can't wait for your announcement.
> 
> Thanks so much for your words of encouragement, Deb :hugs:. Unfortunately, I fear this cycle is already a bust.
> 
> Thanks also nevertogether :hugs:. Unfortunately, the seduction wasn't successful. So, that's me out I'm afraid.
> 
> Congrats Someday.
> 
> Willbeamom, Cheerios, Rdy, Rubygirl, Guppy, everyone.....hope you're all having a great day! As for me, I'm right now stuffing myself with a colleague's birthday carrot cake....to take my mind of my sorrows....lol.

Oh Isi. Im so sorry. Didnt he know you were going to the DR to get the shot? Yeah you may need to discuss with him that sometimes you have to have purposeful bedding. Also, I know with my DH I just stopped telling him stuff pertaining to TTC. My DH loves to BD so any chance he can get he is fine with it:haha:. He felt like it will happen when it happens and it wasnt happening:nope:. I agree though, dont make it an urgent issue if it isnt for him. You dont want the situation to become resentful.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Dont eat too much cake. You gotta keep your girlish figure:haha:

As for my BFP, Im happy about my temps etc, but also nervous that once again it will not happen:shrug:. I dont know why I feel this way? :shrug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Try to be positive, Mrskc. I have a good feeling for you this cycle :thumbup:. As for not telling my DH, he can always tell. We typically BD mostly during the weekends (my DH is a banker and always gets home very tired and just wants to fall asleep after dinner). The weekends when we're both relaxed, we're able to get some good BD in. BUT, you can't tell your body to only o during the weekend.....so therein lies my quandry!!!

Girrrrrl, I've already eaten half a box of chocolates and 2 servings of carrot cake today....not thinking about that figure today :haha:. Okay, maybe I should quit the binge eating though....lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: Yeah stop now:rain:now!:haha: Its only a temporary feeling. I need to get my butt out of this bed and off of this computer. I am on summer break until august and I have been a lazy bum. Im going to go to get groceries and maybe even stop by the gym. Now what I will do when I get there, Im not sure. Maybe Ill go to the bookstore as well. Im so lazy:shrug::shrug:. Ive just been waking up at 7am to go right back to sleep at 11am and then right back to sleep at 10pm. DH says all I do is sleep, but im exhausted:shrug:.

Anywho, so because Im insane:wacko:, I looked at every chart on FF like mines with a 34 day cycle and *everyone* got a BFN on 11dpo, and BFP at 12dpo+. This makes me feel a little bit better because I got a BFN yesterday at 11dpo. www.pregnology.com says its because not enough HCG has built up yet. Ok so theres still time, LOL.:haha:

Keep praying for me please and ill pray for you!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Mrskc! I hope that BFN turns into a :bfp:

As for me, just found out that the spotting I had earlier today was ovulation spotting.... so even if my DH and I BD tonight, I fear we might have already missed that window....

Another cycle.....


----------



## Deb111

I'm sorry Isi - it sucks when hubby's behave like that .. but i can sympathise - mine was like that too - never in the mood, ESPECIALLY when it was crucial and always saying "it'll happen" .. another immaculate conception eh?! :winkwink: he didn't get the whole cycle thing either ... "well how come these girls go out and have a one night stand and get pregnant - it must be able to happen at any stage in your cycle!" :dohh:

Anyway, I'm sorry you're out this month and I will pray that next month is bette for you - keep your chin up and fingers crossed that next month falls nearer a weekend for you.

MrsKC - praying for that :bfp: - it's sounding good

xx


----------



## Terangela

Isi- Get the saran wrap out and make a little skirt. Whip cream on the ta-ta's as he walks in the door and how on earth could he not want to BD! I think it is all in the way we get creative when we need to BD. How about making it romantic rather than making him feel like he has to perform. Get all dolled up and put on some steamy music and lay the flirting on thick. Food for thought. I am willing to pull out all the stops for stuff like this.


----------



## Terangela

MrsKCBrown- When I tested with my two it didn't turn into a BFP until CD 28 of 28 and was faint at that for our first and then with my second CD 27 or 28. I Oed on CD 11 both of those times... so that would have been 17 DPO and 16 DPO. So to me it is just odd that these ladies are able to get BFP's so far before they are expecting AF. I am not expecting to get a BFP any sooner than that this time either.


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi don't let me read o0f any more negative talk from you - you do your part (even if it is just one baby making session) and let God bring the increase. Prayin for you girl!

Mrskc I am lovin that chart of yours :happydance: may God bless you this cycle with your bfp

someday glad the 1st day of internship was well

:hugs: for everyone else

came across this and wanted to share...

_instill true wisdom in our children

We learn from Scripture that a relationship with Christ is the essential foundation. Once that is established, other legitimate things can be built upon it

Train them up in Gods wisdom, and they will still be growing in Him when they retire. Gods promises will never go out of style.

Lord, help me guide my children to see You as their priority._


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I have been looking at your chart, and I'm wondering if the ovulation date that FF chose was right. I know you had a positive OPK the day before, and that is a good sign of ovulation, but its not always right either. Your temps almost make it look like you ov'd on CD 28 - you have actually been having a steady climb of temps since then, just like you should after ov - your temps don't really reflect ov on CD 20. Do you think it could be possible that you ovulated later than normal, maybe because you didn't take the clomid?

JMHO. :)


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, :hugs:



mrskcbrown said:


> Silly question but how come it seems everyone that I seem to look at in the bfp announcements seem to get their BFPs early? Like between 8-10dpo? But when I test I get BFNs at like 11dpo??? Is it because their cycles are shorter? I see some with longer cycles that get theirs early as well:shrug:. I guess its just not in my cards huh?

There a lot of factors that play into how early a BFP shows up. Hydration levels, hcg levels, time of day, etc. all affect how early you'll get a BFP. I had my first positive at 9 dpo, or 3 weeks 2 days. According to my dating ultrasound, I was actually 3 weeks 4 days then, so it wasn't quite as early as I thought.


----------



## willbamom1day

_No matter where we are in life God has more for us._

Deb praying for you and your upcomming appts

mrskc hope it all works out for you this cycle :hugs: Happy Anniversary :flower: (in case I don't get back on line by then)


----------



## willbamom1day

Just had to share this.......

_The Lord is my Shepherd ----- that's a Relationship!

I shall not want ----- that's Supply!

He maketh me to lie down in green 
pastures ----that's Rest!

He leadeth me beside the still 
waters -----that's Refreshment!

He restoreth my soul ----- that's Healing!

He leadeth me in the paths of 
righteousness --that's Guidance!

For His name sake ----- that's Purpose!

Yea, though I walk through the valley 
of the shadow of death--that's Testing!

I will fear no evil ----- that's Protection!

For Thou art with me ----- that's Faithfulness!

Thy rod and Thy staff comfort 
me -----that's Discipline!

Thou preparest a table before me in the 
presence of mine enemies------that's Hope!

Thou annointest my head with 
oil ----- that's Consecration!

My cup runneth over ----- that's Abundance!

Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me 
all the days of my life----that's Blessing!

And I will dwell in the house of the 
Lord -----that's Security!

Forever ----- that's Eternity!

Face it, God is crazy about you!_


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, I have been looking at your chart, and I'm wondering if the ovulation date that FF chose was right. I know you had a positive OPK the day before, and that is a good sign of ovulation, but its not always right either. Your temps almost make it look like you ov'd on CD 28 - you have actually been having a steady climb of temps since then, just like you should after ov - your temps don't really reflect ov on CD 20. Do you think it could be possible that you ovulated later than normal, maybe because you didn't take the clomid?
> 
> JMHO. :)

***Deleted old message because I was angry at FF. So here is my new message:flower:***

I think you are right somedaymama. When you looked at my chart you speculated CD28 to be my ovulation day, well I added back in my discarded temp from CD 24. Not sure why I discarded it, just thought it was wrong because I had ovulated. So I added back in all discarded temps except one, where I know for sure that I didnt get enough sleep. So FF has my O day as CD 26, which seems to be accurate. Please let me know if you think otherwise.

@willbeamom: Thanks for your verses and keep me in your daily prayers. Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi my beautiful Sisters!! Gosh, thanks so much for your love and support! I don't know what I would do without you!!!

Mrskc, please don't be discouraged! God can still surprise you this cycle. And even if not this one, soonest!!! It is well, my dear!

Deb, thanks for making me smile :hugs:. Men can be so clueless really!!! But yeah, I'm believing in God for next cycle.

Angela, I am soooooooo doing that seran wrap and whipped cream :D. But not just for ttc, but to rev things up with my DH :winkwink:. This ttc thing had almost made us mechanical about the whole thing! We have decided to make sure we don't lose the fire between us on this ttc journey!

Willbeamom, thanks so much for keeping me in line :hugs:

Thanks for the hug, Someday :hugs:

DH and I talked last night and decided to take a breather this cycle. Poor guy just wanted his wife back. I had slowly morphed into a ttc monster! We are going to use the remainder of this cycle to rediscover ourselves and reignite our passion. Next cycle, we will try again.

Thanks so much ladies. I love you all so much!! Your love and support is so phenomenal and I appreciate it with all my heart!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Good morning ladies!

Isi-sorry to hear about your BD and DH issues. . . but I am so glad to hear that you worked it out together! :hugs: I am sure this time will bring you two much closer.

Mrskc-lots of :hugs: for you hon. I'm sorry all of this is getting sooo stressful for you dear. I can only imagine how discouraged you are. Rest in your Father's arms, and know that He feels your pain too. Praying for you! :hugs: Oh, and Happy Anniversary! 

Terangela- LOVE the hubby seduction ideas! :thumbup: I might just have to try that myself. :winkwink:

someday-congrats on the new internship!! Hope all is going well for you!:hugs:

Willbe, deb, never, hope you all are doing very well!! :flower:

Quick update on DH and I. . . he has started his clomid, and I got the "go" from my dr. to start clomid next month. I am hoping and praying that all of this will help. I'm very regular and ovulate on my own just fine, we are just praying that between his increase in sperm and my increase in eggs, that we will be blessed with our baby! 

Prayer request for me, and kinda personal :blush:, but would you ladies please pray that I desire my sweet hubby. For whatever reason, I am just never in the mood, and it makes me sad. I know he would bd every night if I let him. It was the other way around just a few months ago, and I prayed for him. . . and. . .well. . . now the roles have reversed. :wacko: Ugh. Thanks in advance!

Hope you all have a blessed day. . . its almost Friday!! Woo hoo!!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi my beautiful Sisters!! Gosh, thanks so much for your love and support! I don't know what I would do without you!!!
> 
> Mrskc, please don't be discouraged! God can still surprise you this cycle. And even if not this one, soonest!!! It is well, my dear!
> 
> Deb, thanks for making me smile :hugs:. Men can be so clueless really!!! But yeah, I'm believing in God for next cycle.
> 
> Angela, I am soooooooo doing that seran wrap and whipped cream :D. But not just for ttc, but to rev things up with my DH :winkwink:. This ttc thing had almost made us mechanical about the whole thing! We have decided to make sure we don't lose the fire between us on this ttc journey!
> 
> Willbeamom, thanks so much for keeping me in line :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the hug, Someday :hugs:
> 
> DH and I talked last night and decided to take a breather this cycle. Poor guy just wanted his wife back. I had slowly morphed into a ttc monster! We are going to use the remainder of this cycle to rediscover ourselves and reignite our passion. Next cycle, we will try again.
> 
> Thanks so much ladies. I love you all so much!! Your love and support is so phenomenal and I appreciate it with all my heart!

Thanks Isi, and I changed my message because I am still happy with my chart even though my O date was changed. DH and I bd enough so Im satisfied. I also stopped discarding temps because that was making my chart more screwy. So I have to wait a few more days to test. Im sure I wont die.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Isi-sorry to hear about your BD and DH issues. . . but I am so glad to hear that you worked it out together! :hugs: I am sure this time will bring you two much closer.
> 
> Mrskc-lots of :hugs: for you hon. I'm sorry all of this is getting sooo stressful for you dear. I can only imagine how discouraged you are. Rest in your Father's arms, and know that He feels your pain too. Praying for you! :hugs: Oh, and Happy Anniversary!
> 
> Terangela- LOVE the hubby seduction ideas! :thumbup: I might just have to try that myself. :winkwink:
> 
> someday-congrats on the new internship!! Hope all is going well for you!:hugs:
> 
> Willbe, deb, never, hope you all are doing very well!! :flower:
> 
> Quick update on DH and I. . . he has started his clomid, and I got the "go" from my dr. to start clomid next month. I am hoping and praying that all of this will help. I'm very regular and ovulate on my own just fine, we are just praying that between his increase in sperm and my increase in eggs, that we will be blessed with our baby!
> 
> Prayer request for me, and kinda personal :blush:, but would you ladies please pray that I desire my sweet hubby. For whatever reason, I am just never in the mood, and it makes me sad. I know he would bd every night if I let him. It was the other way around just a few months ago, and I prayed for him. . . and. . .well. . . now the roles have reversed. :wacko: Ugh. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hope you all have a blessed day. . . its almost Friday!! Woo hoo!!:happydance:

Hi RDY! I am no longer upset but realizing that my O date has moved and its not the end of the world. I changed my message because I dont want to be discouraging. ALso I was discarding temps and I shouldnt be doing that unless absolutely necessary, so Im happy, and still in love with God either way. Yes I have to wait a few more days to test but it just gives me more time to focus on Him.

I will pray that your desire comes back for your hubby. My DH is the same way. He wants to do it everyday but I sometimes lack that "need" to. So I am praying for you, and sometimes if you just do it even when you dont feel the "need" or "want" to, you will be surprised at how you will get into it, most times.:hugs:


----------



## rubygirl01

Hello everyone, it has been about a week since i have been on and i have not read through all the posts yet. We have had an emotional weekend. I check my blood sugar sometimes when i feel it going low. Friday my hubby and i were playing around and we checked his sugar, to our shock it was 296. talk about worried, but we watched it all weekend end and it averaged about 250, still not good. Saturday morning AF arrived with little fan fair...lol. First thing Tues we went to the doc and my hubby was told is he is diabetic. I am not sure how much info yall know but his AC1 level is 11.9 and the normal range is under 6...so he is almost double. We truly feel blessed that we found out this way rather then a medical emergency. So for now we are going to not try but not prevent having a baby. I have to get him to a specialist to see about getting his numbers in check. I could really use yalls prayers, we have had a lot happen in the last 6 months.

I hope everyone is doing good, i am sorry about not being able to personalize this message to each of you, but i am so busy between doc appts and school year ending i am not on the computer much. thanks so much everyone. Hope to talk to you all later.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I think that ov date is much more likely. Your chart just wasn't showing any pattern of ovulation until a few days ago, but now it definitley is. :thumbup:

Isi, great idea of keeping the fire alive! It can be hard to do when bd'ing seems so mechanical, but it's worth it.

Rdy2, I'll pray for your "personal" request. I have similar struggles sometimes and it is an interesting thing to work through...you don't want to hurt his feelings or fake it but it can be hard to work through sometimes. :hugs:

The first week of my internship went really well. The only problem I had is that some of my more professional clothes don't fit me so well anymore, so I've been having to work around that! Just in the last week or so my stomach has grown a little. I've still only gained at most 3 pounds (stupid scale is different every day - today it said I've only gained 1 pound), but my stomach is getting rounder and bigger. It's kinda exciting!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, I think that ov date is much more likely. Your chart just wasn't showing any pattern of ovulation until a few days ago, but now it definitley is. :thumbup:
> 
> Isi, great idea of keeping the fire alive! It can be hard to do when bd'ing seems so mechanical, but it's worth it.
> 
> Rdy2, I'll pray for your "personal" request. I have similar struggles sometimes and it is an interesting thing to work through...you don't want to hurt his feelings or fake it but it can be hard to work through sometimes. :hugs:
> 
> The first week of my internship went really well. The only problem I had is that some of my more professional clothes don't fit me so well anymore, so I've been having to work around that! Just in the last week or so my stomach has grown a little. I've still only gained at most 3 pounds (stupid scale is different every day - today it said I've only gained 1 pound), but my stomach is getting rounder and bigger. It's kinda exciting!

Thanks somedaymama. I feel a little more positive about it myself as well. May start testing sunday if temps stay up, hehe:haha:

Time to get some maternity clothes:thumbup: I know it is exciting to watch your baby grow...awhhhhh.......waiting for the day:happydance:


----------



## Deb111

willba - thanks for your good wishes for our appts. You come on here with such encouraging words for us all, never moan, never give up ... so how are you doing lately?

Isi - we had to take a break for a couple of months back in January - it was all becoming so mechanical and a break from TTC, opk's etc did us the world of good - I'm sure it will for you too :thumbup:

Rdy - thanks for you good wishes. I will pray for you and your hubby and hope that your desire returns very soon

Ruby - praying for your hubby with his diagnosis and also for you that you have the strength to help him thorugh it and look after yourself at the same time

Someday - I'm glad the internship is going well :thumbup:

MrsKC - still praying for that :bfp:

Sorry to anyone I've missed and hope you're all doing well :flower:

I would appreciate your prayers that hubby's appt tomorrow goes well and that we receive some news that gives us some hope 

xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Deb, I am majorly praying for you and the appointment today. Everything is fine already, in Jesus' name!!!

Rdy, I'll be praying for you and your DH. I think we all go through periods like that. By God's grace, your desire will return soon!! 

Someday....ooooh, maternity clothes shopping sounds awesome!!!!! So exciting :D

Willbeamom....how are you today :hugs:

Mrskc, hang in there sweetie!! I still have high hopes for you this cycle. I can not wait for you to test again!

Ruby...praying for you!

Angela, Cheerios, Steeritje, Nevertogether....hope everyone is well!


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Happy friday to all. My prayers are always with you ladies and I will continue to lift your desires before our LORD and GOD. 

Rdy - I think it's natural to feel as you do. Sometimes I wonder if hubby didn't make a move if we would ever do any BD-ing, but I will continue to pray for you hunny.

Ruby, so sorry to hear your hubby is diabetic. God is a healing God and prayerfully your husband's levels will come back down.

Deb - Praying for your appointment. You will receive good news in Jesus name.

To everyone else glad all is going well for you all,

MrsKC, happy anniversary in advance. Praying for many many more happy years for you.

Isi, glad you are feeling better and good luck with the seduction techniques ;)

Someday I hear you on clothes not fitting properly, i had to ask hubby if i am a clingy dresser as non of my tops can even button up again, not one loose flowy top in there. Don't wanna go shopping this early but very hard to hide a growing belly when everything is so close fitting.

Just a quick update. we had our scan a few days ago and got to see bubs for the first time ever ((s)he even gave us a wave). We thank God everything checked out ok


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, how cute about the wave!!!!! Bless!!! Congrats again, Beanni :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

:happydance: It's Friday :happydance:

_No good thing will God withhold from you when you walk upright_

Mrskc I had a look at your chart and I too agree with someday - your chart looks more normal now with an O day of cd 26 - sure hope this is your bfp cycle

someday a growin belly means a growin baby :happydance: might wanna get a few maternity pieces to mix and match

Deb I am praying for you and your hubby

Isi our hubbys want to do the conceiving just not with all the emotion and stress we attache with it. Draw closer to your man and enjoy each other cause baby or no baby you guys are all you have. 

beanni I bet your heart melted when your lil one waved :cry: so so sweet. Glad all is going well

rdy  I know how you feel, I too go through that sometimes especially if we are getting in lots of baby making - it seems to become a chore instead of something I enjoy doing with my hubby. May God work in you guys with the clomid , may He draw you guys together at the right time and may he bless you with your bfp

ruby :hugs: for you hun. You focus on your family and we will be here prayin for you and when you get a chance come back and let us know whats going on

Hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did I hope all is well :hugs:

_This weekend make a list of your riches - bet you'll be surprised at how rich you are. Love God_


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> :happydance: It's Friday :happydance:
> 
> _No good thing will God withhold from you when you walk upright_
> 
> Mrskc I had a look at your chart and I too agree with someday - your chart looks more normal now with an O day of cd 26 - sure hope this is your bfp cycle
> 
> someday a growin belly means a growin baby :happydance: might wanna get a few maternity pieces to mix and match
> 
> Deb I am praying for you and your hubby
> 
> Isi our hubbys want to do the conceiving just not with all the emotion and stress we attache with it. Draw closer to your man and enjoy each other cause baby or no baby you guys are all you have.
> 
> beanni I bet your heart melted when your lil one waved :cry: so so sweet. Glad all is going well
> 
> rdy  I know how you feel, I too go through that sometimes especially if we are getting in lots of baby making - it seems to become a chore instead of something I enjoy doing with my hubby. May God work in you guys with the clomid , may He draw you guys together at the right time and may he bless you with your bfp
> 
> ruby :hugs: for you hun. You focus on your family and we will be here prayin for you and when you get a chance come back and let us know whats going on
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did I hope all is well :hugs:
> 
> _This weekend make a list of your riches - bet you'll be surprised at how rich you are. Love God_

Thanks a lot willbeamom!:hugs:
I feel much better about this date as well, so Im just sticking with it and allowing God to do the rest!


----------



## somedaymama

ruby, sorry to hear about your husband, but I'm glad you caught it!!

Deb, praying for your husband's tests today. I know you are very concerned about the results, and with good reason, but remember that God knows the answer and He will hold you no matter what. :hugs:

Isi, how are you doing?

willbamom1day, yes it does mean a growing baby! I don't remember ever growing out of my clothes before, except when I was a kid, so knowing that makes it worthwhile! :D

beanni #1, yes! I never realized how close-fitting my clothes were before! It seems silly to me to buy maternity clothes so early, but for pants I can't even just wear a size up because they are still too big. I ended up getting Target's version of a Bella Band yesterday. Have you heard of those? https://www.target.com/BeBand-Mater...545&sr=1-1&searchPage=1&rh=subjectbin:1038590 I got a black one so I can wear it with dress pants or skirts, and it covers up any gap between shirts and pants so you can leave pants unbuttoned if you need to. It sounds like your problem is more shirts though, so I don't know if that would help. All of my shirts still fit pretty well, but my pants are suffocating me!

How incredibly sweet that your baby waved at you! :dance: Since mine was so early, we could barely see the baby, but it is so neat that you could see your baby so clearly. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Those stretchy bands sound awesome somedaymama. Ill have to remember that one day, whenever I get a BFP.

I went back to the beginning of this thread from day one and geez, Im one of the original members who has not gotten a BFP. I read all those stupid posts where I thought I was preggers but clearly not.:nope: Dont know why I went back and read through, maybe cuz Im off and bored as heck at home.:haha:

Have a good day ladies.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

*A Prayer for The Conception of a Child

Lord, help me to know that You are enough.
Take my eyes off of myself.
Take my eyes off of the child I desire.
Help me to delight myself in You.
Mold the desires of my heart to be in line with Your will.
I don't want to need to be a mother more than I need to be your humble, obedient child.
I don't want wanting to have a baby to be a stumbling block between You and me anymore.

Lord, I want to give this desire, this drive, this ache up to You.(My personal struggle)
Help me not to snatch it back as I so often do with the burdens I place in Your hands.
Help me to be truly content with Your will and Your timing.
(My struggle)
Lord, You know that I still desire a baby - someone to mold, teach, train, shape, guide, and help to grow in You.
But until the day You give me that joyous blessing, help me to grow in You.
Let me reach out to those around me.
Let me witness and minister to the children You place in my path.

Lord, if adoption is the path You would have us take, prepare our hearts, and prepare the child who will share our home.
If adoption is not Your will for our lives, keep me from pushing ahead of Your plan.
Help me to stay submitted to my husband's will, and to Your will.
If we are headed in the wrong direction, change our hearts.

Thank You for lifting my burden.
Help me to keep You first! Let me seek Your face daily, and let me know that You are enough!

Fertility Prayer by Jennifer Saake *:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Terangela

You ladies give me the warm fuzzies. I like how genuine and open you are. Comforting to know there are other ladies with real problems and issues out there. 

I have a urology appointment today. I had an u/s a while back before starting my fertility meds and it showed a kidney stone. It hasn't given me any problems but today I go for an x-ray (going to have them cover my uterus so I don't have a potential radio active baby) and then I go for the appointment following that. I am kinda nervous. I have a feeling they are going to want to use radio frequency to break it apart. That can't be done if I am PG. Then I am thinking I might have to take a month off of TTC for this. I don't want to do that. I guess I will find out more today. I am just scared that if I am PG then when I am further into the PG that that is when the kidney stone will choose to try to come out and I will just have to suffer through it all.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> You ladies give me the warm fuzzies. I like how genuine and open you are. Comforting to know there are other ladies with real problems and issues out there.
> 
> I have a urology appointment today. I had an u/s a while back before starting my fertility meds and it showed a kidney stone. It hasn't given me any problems but today I go for an x-ray (going to have them cover my uterus so I don't have a potential radio active baby) and then I go for the appointment following that. I am kinda nervous. I have a feeling they are going to want to use radio frequency to break it apart. That can't be done if I am PG. Then I am thinking I might have to take a month off of TTC for this. I don't want to do that. I guess I will find out more today. I am just scared that if I am PG then when I am further into the PG that that is when the kidney stone will choose to try to come out and I will just have to suffer through it all.

Im praying for you and hope all is well today at your appt. I also pray that you can continue to TTC. :hugs:Terangela:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Terangela said:


> You ladies give me the warm fuzzies. I like how genuine and open you are. Comforting to know there are other ladies with real problems and issues out there.
> 
> I have a urology appointment today. I had an u/s a while back before starting my fertility meds and it showed a kidney stone. It hasn't given me any problems but today I go for an x-ray (going to have them cover my uterus so I don't have a potential radio active baby) and then I go for the appointment following that. I am kinda nervous. I have a feeling they are going to want to use radio frequency to break it apart. That can't be done if I am PG. Then I am thinking I might have to take a month off of TTC for this. I don't want to do that. I guess I will find out more today. I am just scared that if I am PG then when I am further into the PG that that is when the kidney stone will choose to try to come out and I will just have to suffer through it all.

I hope your appt went well and that it was good news for you xx


----------



## Deb111

So today turned out to just be an info session with a nurse about hubby's SSR procedure and signing all the consent forms. She told us the blood results but said it was the urologist who would interpret them!! which is why they should have been back for our last appt! 

Anyway - his HIV / Hepatitis all ok
- FSH - 15 which she said is slightly higher than the 12 they expect
- Testosterone 5.8 and should be above 8 (may explain the lack of sex drive!)
- Prolactin - normal
- another one which I can't remember without it in front of me was normal
- chromosome test normal
- cystic fibrosis screening clear - although she just want to repeat test to double check as his results came back with incorrect DOB!

She seems to be quite hopeful that we're on the right side of a 50% chance of the SSR finidng sperm

They offered us end of July for SSR but that's awkward for hubby with work and also wont have given him his 3 months on his new supplements regime so we're rebooking for October

Off to Cornwall for a week tomorrow but will try and check in. Hoping it will be nice (although I'm weird ... don't like holidays at all ... I feel very insecure away from home and although we're taking the dog with us to the cottage, I will miss my 2 little pussy cats ) 

Will miss you all too but will continue to pray for each and every one of you xx


----------



## brillbride

hi all--joining u all----my faith was strongly tested after my 2nd miscarriage 13 days ago--but maybe God has greater things in mind..lets hope so..xx


----------



## Deb111

brillbride said:


> hi all--joining u all----my faith was strongly tested after my 2nd miscarriage 13 days ago--but maybe God has greater things in mind..lets hope so..xx

Hi and welcome to the group. I'm so sorry for your loss. You will find lots of support here :thumbup: xx


----------



## somedaymama

Deb, sorry you didn't get more news, but at least it wasn't anything bad. Will you get the blood results soon?

brillbride, welcome, and I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Deb- I hope time flies and October is here sooner than you know! I also hope you enjoy your time at the cottage. I like getting away, but about a week after being gone I am ready to be back. 

Billbride- Sorry to hear of your loss. You will find great support here. 

Mrskcbrown- My appointment went really well today. I got good news. If AF comes I am to go get an x-ray on CD 1 and take the results to the Dr. Then they would get me in before I O so they can use the shock wave to blast the stone. They don't want to do it anytime after I O as the procedure can cause birth defects such as hearing loss and in very early PG it can cause an early mc. So they said if I get a bfp then they will hope the stone doesn't want to try to get out until after I deliver, but if it does they can safely remove the stone with surgery if they have to. I was worried about that. If AF does show up I might miss next month just to make sure they can blast the stone and I don't have to worry about it during PG or later. All in God's timing and hands. The Dr put me at ease and I am glad that I had a good experience.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome brillbride! Sorry about your recent loss. Feel free to join in with us.:hugs:

@Deb: Try and enjoy your holiday. Take your mind off TTC and just have some fun. I hope that you finally get those answers that you are seeking. BTW, I would continue to BD with DH anyway because God can do anything, and you never know. All it takes is one spermy. Good luck:hugs:

@Terangela: Congrats! Glad everything went well. At least now you have a plan and can get prepared to TTC.:happydance:

As for me, temp up again but not testing until Tuesday. No miserable anniversary for me tomorrow if I get a BFN, LOL.:haha:

Happy saturday!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc that prayer you posted was awesome! thank you for sharing. In case I am not on tomorrow - Happy Anniversary :flower:

deb enjoy your time away :hugs: we will be here waiting for you to come back. 

brill welcome! :hugs: for your loss and your right God has better plans in store for you

Terangela hope all went well with your appt yesterday

_For whom the Lord loveth he correcteth _Proverbs 3:12


----------



## brillbride

thanks girsl for all the lovely welcomes...xxxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Help, my last month cycle on my chart started on March 29. Somehow I messed it up and its reflecting March 16 as CD 1?? How can I change it back to March 29 as CD1? Its moved everything and has my cycle at 47 days when it was only 34 days last month?:shrug: Everything is correct but the dates are just off.
Guess I need to stop playing around lol:haha:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> Help, my last month cycle on my chart started on March 29. Somehow I messed it up and its reflecting March 16 as CD 1?? How can I change it back to March 29 as CD1? Its moved everything and has my cycle at 47 days when it was only 34 days last month?:shrug: Everything is correct but the dates are just off.
> Guess I need to stop playing around lol:haha:

leave your chart alone and leave the control to God - in the big scheme of things it is He who makes it happen not your chart :hugs:

enjoy your anniversary and please don't stress over your chart it won't do you or your lil one to come any good


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Help, my last month cycle on my chart started on March 29. Somehow I messed it up and its reflecting March 16 as CD 1?? How can I change it back to March 29 as CD1? Its moved everything and has my cycle at 47 days when it was only 34 days last month?:shrug: Everything is correct but the dates are just off.
> Guess I need to stop playing around lol:haha:
> 
> leave your chart alone and leave the control to God - in the big scheme of things it is He who makes it happen not your chart :hugs:
> 
> enjoy your anniversary and please don't stress over your chart it won't do you or your lil one to come any goodClick to expand...

You are right:thumbup:.


----------



## somedaymama

There was a bad tornado in my home town last night. It apparently went through a trailer park. For anyone not familiar with trailers, they are pretty much the worst place to be during a tornado. I don't know many details yet, but it sounds pretty bad. Please pray.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy anniversary, Mrskc!

Wow! Sounds serious, someday! Will be praying!

Deb hun, do enjoy your time away. Spending time in a cottage sounds amazing!

Willbe, Angela, Rdy and everyone, hope you're all having a beautiful Sunday!


----------



## somedaymama

I finally got to talk to my parents, and they are fine! There was a lot of damage in the town, and 6 people were taken to the hospital. Now there is just a lot of cleaning up and fixing up to do.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks for all of your well wishes!
@someday: was this in Ohio? I prayed for your family and glad all is well.
Just checking in and enjoying my anniversary! :thumbup:


----------



## Terangela

Ah, I hate tornado's! We used to live in Southern Manitoba and we would have to go down to the basement a lot of nights because of the tornado warnings. I am glad there were just injuries and no fatalities. My dad used to be on a emergency services team that would go help with rebuilds and clean up. 

Mrskcbrown- Silly charts. I have no idea how to change those things! 

I am tempted to pee on a stick today, but I know it is too early and I would be just disappointed and well what is the point of wasting a test even if it is a $store test. I did some gardening work today expanding the one flower bed. That was heavy work. I just figured I better do it and get it done. If I am PG then I am not going to want to do it soon. Then I made rice krispie squares and they are too yummy. I am about to eat square #3. I think I had a little too much sun. It was good to keep my mind off things with that. Decided today I am going to go to the ladies retreat in the fall. Now I need to save for it.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, it was in Illinois.


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, it was in Illinois.

Oh ok because I heard of a really bad one in toledo, ohio today. Glad they are well.:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

Hope you all had a great weekend!

Mrskc. . . glad you are enjoying your anniversary!

someday-glad your family is okay! Tornado's suck!

terangela-can you send some rice krispy treats my way ;) that sounds sooo yummy!

I had a great weekend! Nice and relaxing. So not looking forward to tomorrow though. . . ugh. . .I hate Monday's. Oh well, I can't get around them! :) Blessings on you all!


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> mrskc, it was in Illinois.
> 
> Oh ok because I heard of a really bad one in toledo, ohio today. Glad they are well.:hugs:Click to expand...

I saw that one on the news, it looked worse. I think they said 5 or 6 people died. Tornado season is scary!


----------



## somedaymama

glad to hear you had a good weekend Rdy2! Hope your Monday goes well!


----------



## willbamom1day

hey guys :hugs: hope everyone finds their self doing well today and hope you all had a great weekend

cycle day 13 today

got a VERY strong + on a opk yesterday :happydance: and had the worst sleep of my life lastnight - I was hot then cold, tossed and turned, listened for hubby to breathe, dreamt all kinds of things from being pregnant to cheating on my hubby with a guy in our neighborhood :shrug:

I am thinking of only temping to ff verifiys my "O" day and then I will stop til 12dpo and see whats up

volunteering today to help my cousin with some little kids and I have planned a craft project to do with them for a fathers day gift 

Can you guys please pray for me - the devil is putting some bad things in my mind about this ttc journey and my hubby :cry:

mrskc hope you had a great anniversary. sure hopr those temps keep climbing

someday glad your family is doing well :hugs: tornados and hurricanes I can so do without

Hi rdy glad you checked in on us - hope all is well with you :hugs:

Terangela as far as testing try to hold out as long as possible

isi praying for you :hugs:

_God said "When you delight yourself in Him, He will give you the desires of your heart."_


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

Hope you are all well

Just wondered if anyone of you experienced a big raise in temp after ovulation my temp for the last week was 98.50 which i thought was already high and then yesterday morning when i woke up and took my temp is was 102.78(13dpo) and this morning it's back down to 98.45. I haven't even started spotting before my period and i usually have a 26/27 day cycle and it's already 29 days. The nurse gave me a date for this wednesday to do a home pregnancy test and i've been good and didn't do one yet.

What do you ladies think of my temp? I've been feeling very tired lately and do feel nausea for smells (but not nasau all the time)


----------



## willbamom1day

sterretjie said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Just wondered if anyone of you experienced a big raise in temp after ovulation my temp for the last week was 98.50 which i thought was already high and then yesterday morning when i woke up and took my temp is was 102.78(13dpo) and this morning it's back down to 98.45. I haven't even started spotting before my period and i usually have a 26/27 day cycle and it's already 29 days. The nurse gave me a date for this wednesday to do a home pregnancy test and i've been good and didn't do one yet.
> 
> What do you ladies think of my temp? I've been feeling very tired lately and do feel nausea for smells (but not nasau all the time)

if none of this is normal for you I would say you have a great chance of a bfp

how long is your normal LP? a temp of 102 at 13dpo would be a great thing for me as I have a 14 day LP

test when you are ready and may God bless you.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Willbeamom! The devil likes to prey on us when we are at our most vulnerable. He is surely a liar and only God's promises will ever be at work in your life, in Jesus' name!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

click on it to make it bigger so you can really read it


----------



## sterretjie

willbamom1day said:


> sterretjie said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> Just wondered if anyone of you experienced a big raise in temp after ovulation my temp for the last week was 98.50 which i thought was already high and then yesterday morning when i woke up and took my temp is was 102.78(13dpo) and this morning it's back down to 98.45. I haven't even started spotting before my period and i usually have a 26/27 day cycle and it's already 29 days. The nurse gave me a date for this wednesday to do a home pregnancy test and i've been good and didn't do one yet.
> 
> What do you ladies think of my temp? I've been feeling very tired lately and do feel nausea for smells (but not nasau all the time)
> 
> if none of this is normal for you I would say you have a great chance of a bfp
> 
> how long is your normal LP? a temp of 102 at 13dpo would be a great thing for me as I have a 14 day LP
> 
> test when you are ready and may God bless you.Click to expand...


Thank you so much willbamom1day for the reply i'm 14dpo today and should have started spotting for my period at 12dpo and nothing yet.

We've been ttc for over 6 years and i must say i've got a good feeling this month. All the ladies here have been praying for me and i would be so happy if it's a bfp.

Yesterday morning when i got the 102.78 i started crying because i knew i never had a high reading like that before and it was like a sign of God for me. At least it's only one more day of wait before a take the test wednesday morning.

May God bless you with a BFP soon as well x:hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh sterretjie, I pray this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Ooooh sterretjie, I pray this is it for you :hugs:


Buttercup - you're in my prayers as well xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all:flower:
@sterrejie: It sounds very promising for a BFP. I hope this is it for you.
@willbeamom: I am praying for you. The devil is oh so busy but Im gonna pray on your behalf.
@RDY: Good to see you!:thumbup:
@Isi: Hope all is well.
@someday: Yes tornados are the worse and so drastic. So sad. We have them quite often in the spring here in the south.
@Terangela: Good luck on your upcoming HPT.

As for me, my temp has remained pretty steady between 98.28-98.43. My chart is looking pretty OK. If my temps stay up, I will probably test thursday. I said tomorrow initially but I am nervous. My luteal phase is about 14 days so, thursday will be exactly 14 days. I feel different this time. Hope its a good thing, DH seems to think it is:wacko:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi all:flower:
> @sterrejie: It sounds very promising for a BFP. I hope this is it for you.
> @willbeamom: I am praying for you. The devil is oh so busy but Im gonna pray on your behalf.
> @RDY: Good to see you!:thumbup:
> @Isi: Hope all is well.
> @someday: Yes tornados are the worse and so drastic. So sad. We have them quite often in the spring here in the south.
> @Terangela: Good luck on your upcoming HPT.
> 
> As for me, my temp has remained pretty steady between 98.28-98.43. My chart is looking pretty OK. If my temps stay up, I will probably test thursday. I said tomorrow initially but I am nervous. My luteal phase is about 14 days so, thursday will be exactly 14 days. I feel different this time. Hope its a good thing, DH seems to think it is:wacko:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks for the encouraging words mrskcbrown. I pray the same for you.
So you will be testing almost the same day as me. Every day seem like a week to me but it's almost time to test

have a nice evening xx
:angel:


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretjie said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:flower:
> @sterrejie: It sounds very promising for a BFP. I hope this is it for you.
> @willbeamom: I am praying for you. The devil is oh so busy but Im gonna pray on your behalf.
> @RDY: Good to see you!:thumbup:
> @Isi: Hope all is well.
> @someday: Yes tornados are the worse and so drastic. So sad. We have them quite often in the spring here in the south.
> @Terangela: Good luck on your upcoming HPT.
> 
> As for me, my temp has remained pretty steady between 98.28-98.43. My chart is looking pretty OK. If my temps stay up, I will probably test thursday. I said tomorrow initially but I am nervous. My luteal phase is about 14 days so, thursday will be exactly 14 days. I feel different this time. Hope its a good thing, DH seems to think it is:wacko:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks for the encouraging words mrskcbrown. I pray the same for you.
> So you will be testing almost the same day as me. Every day seem like a week to me but it's almost time to test
> 
> have a nice evening xx
> :angel:Click to expand...

Yes it seems like it has been forever, especially for me with this long cycle Im having. Ive been really patient this time though. I know it has to be God. He keeps saying, "its coming sooner than later", and I believe it!:hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

mrskcbrown said:


> sterretjie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:flower:
> @sterrejie: It sounds very promising for a BFP. I hope this is it for you.
> @willbeamom: I am praying for you. The devil is oh so busy but Im gonna pray on your behalf.
> @RDY: Good to see you!:thumbup:
> @Isi: Hope all is well.
> @someday: Yes tornados are the worse and so drastic. So sad. We have them quite often in the spring here in the south.
> @Terangela: Good luck on your upcoming HPT.
> 
> As for me, my temp has remained pretty steady between 98.28-98.43. My chart is looking pretty OK. If my temps stay up, I will probably test thursday. I said tomorrow initially but I am nervous. My luteal phase is about 14 days so, thursday will be exactly 14 days. I feel different this time. Hope its a good thing, DH seems to think it is:wacko:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks for the encouraging words mrskcbrown. I pray the same for you.
> So you will be testing almost the same day as me. Every day seem like a week to me but it's almost time to test
> 
> have a nice evening xx
> :angel:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it seems like it has been forever, especially for me with this long cycle Im having. Ive been really patient this time though. I know it has to be God. He keeps saying, "its coming sooner than later", and I believe it!:hugs:Click to expand...

just remember this saying 'God may seem slow with things but HE'S never late' It will happen for both of us, i know it xx


----------



## Terangela

I am reading everyone's replies and everyone is taking the words out of my mouth. 

sterrejie: The high temp looks good. 
willbeamom: It is funny how the Devil knows when we are vulnerable and just pounces. It is like he is hovering like a vulture looking for us when we are down. 
mrskcbrown: It is hard demonstrating patience at times. You are doing so well. 
Isi: So true, the Devil is a liar. Likes to put falsehoods in our minds. 
Rdy: I love rice krispie squares. They are really easy to make, so it is my desert to make when going on a play date. The kids always eat them and the moms too. LOL. 

AFM: I was not so patient. I took a $store test this morning. No big surprise that it was a BFN. However I keep being silly and going back to look at it. Never know it just might have changed, or if I tilt it this way or that it might then show a line. LOL! So silly. My mind is also playing tricks that I can see where there should be a line and maybe there is the faintest of faint of a line that I have to squint and have in the perfect light to see. Too funny. I am laughing at myself every time I am picking up the test to look at it.


----------



## somedaymama

Terangela, that was how I got my first BFP. I wasn't planning to test until Monday because my husband was out of town, but I felt like testing on Thursday night so I figured, what the heck? I thought it was too early but I decided I wouldn't be disappointed because it was too early anyway. Anyway....I took a dollar store test, looked at it after 5 minutes and it was negative. A few hours later, I was cleaning, and on a whim I pulled the test out of the trash. There was a very very very faint line, and I walked all around the house looking at it under different lights trying to figure out if it was positive. They say not to look at them after 10 minutes or whatever, but I had NEVER had an evap line no matter how much later I looked at it. I could never even dream up a line. But there was definitely a line there! I tested again the next morning and got another faint line. A few days later, I finally bought a FRER and got a beautiful dark positive.

I'm sure that was more than you wanted to know, but I really hope yours turns into an easy-to-see with no questions line!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Terangela, that was how I got my first BFP. I wasn't planning to test until Monday because my husband was out of town, but I felt like testing on Thursday night so I figured, what the heck? I thought it was too early but I decided I wouldn't be disappointed because it was too early anyway. Anyway....I took a dollar store test, looked at it after 5 minutes and it was negative. A few hours later, I was cleaning, and on a whim I pulled the test out of the trash. There was a very very very faint line, and I walked all around the house looking at it under different lights trying to figure out if it was positive. They say not to look at them after 10 minutes or whatever, but I had NEVER had an evap line no matter how much later I looked at it. I could never even dream up a line. But there was definitely a line there! I tested again the next morning and got another faint line. A few days later, I finally bought a FRER and got a beautiful dark positive.
> 
> I'm sure that was more than you wanted to know, but I really hope yours turns into an easy-to-see with no questions line!!

Thats an awesome story someday. I never go back and check the trash because Im always so disappointed but who knows, hopefully my BFP will be clear as day.
Good luck Terangela. How many DPO are you?
Im just too nervous to test.:shrug:


----------



## Terangela

I am not sure what DPO I am. I got my darkest line on the opk at cd 11, however it was still no where near the control line. So I am really not even sure if I Oed. So if that is when I Oed then I would be 10dpo. I didn't get a bfp with my DD until 17dpo and with my ds on 16dpo. So I am really not expecting something to show sooner than that. I can keep hoping though. LOL!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> I am not sure what DPO I am. I got my darkest line on the opk at cd 11, however it was still no where near the control line. So I am really not even sure if I Oed. So if that is when I Oed then I would be 10dpo. I didn't get a bfp with my DD until 17dpo and with my ds on 16dpo. So I am really not expecting something to show sooner than that. I can keep hoping though. LOL!

Oh ok cool. I thought I O'd around cd 20 but my chart says cd26. Luckily we continued to BD. My opks I think were faulty this time. One didnt even want to work inside the cartridge. It kept giving me an error message. Makes me mad because I paid almost $25.00 for those 7 tests:growlmad:!

Good luck and I hope you caught that eggy!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

LOVING the pma girls!!!

Glad to see that everyone is doing pretty well! 

mrskc, sterr, terangela- I think you should all test tomorrow. . . just cause I wanna know! :winkwink: Just kidding, blessings on all of you! We always get our BFP's on here in multiples, hoping and praying that this is it for all of you! :hugs:

willb-praying for you dear! Always remember, you have control over satan and anything he may try bring against you. Use that sword! :hugs:

isi and someday-hope you are doing well and having a good week so far.:hugs:

DH and I are enjoying my fertile days :blush: being sure to get in our Bd'ing every other day since last thur. Really hoping to catch that egg this month! If I can avoid getting on Clomid next month, I would looooove to! Did y'all know that there is a 1 in 10 chance of having multiples when taking clomid?? WOW. :happydance: Keeping you all in my prayers. Have a great night!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!!

Mrskc (lovely avatar, btw), Angela and Sterr....I can feel some :bfp:s looming on this thread!! I have such a good feeling for you ladies!!!!!

Someday, I love that story :). My last test, I kept the stick in my handbag and stared at it the whole day, hoping to conjur up a second line :haha:. The things we women go through.

Nice one about enjoying this fertile time, Rdy. I pray you guys do catch the eggy. I was on clomid earlier this cycle and produced 3 follicles. Speaking with my doctor later today to decide if we'll do it again next cycle.

Willbe......hope you're feeling much better today :hugs:

Deb....I bet you're still enjoying time out in the cottage. Ah.....bless!!! Sounds totally awesome. I hope you come back refreshed.....body, mind and spirit.

Have a great day, all!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Hi! I'm new here, just started TTC this cycle. :) I've been over on WTT for a few months and finally made my way over here. DH and I very much believe that God will bless us with another baby soon but I keep reminding myself that His definition of soon might not be quite the same as mine. LOL We've already got one daughter, Corn Muffin. She's 13 months old and a blast. She was totally unexpected. It's kind of ironic actually. With Muffin, we weren't married, we both screwed up and took our relationship farther than we should have. I was actually waiting to start BC pills b/c my periods had gotten absolutely unbearable and I realized one day that I was 5 days late. I was SURE that I wasn't pregnant but there was a pregnancy test lying around the house somewhere and my parents weren't home so I took it on a whim. I actually forgot that it was there and when I went back and looked at it (it was a digital), it said "Pregnant". It took me a minute to realize that it said pregnant instead of not pregnant and I then commenced to shaking it (Like Juno) thinking maybe the "Not" just showed up slower than the "Pregnant". Once I finally came to the conclusion that I was stuck with a one word result, I called DH and gave him a shock, called my boss to say I'd be late to work (she has known me since I was 7 and told me to just not come in for that shift and get myself under control), and then called my best friend. We ended up deciding not to give Muffin up for adoption and kept her and got married and it was the best thing to happen to me. I'd been in a bad spot spiritually and emotionally and her coming along in the form of pregnancy forced me to pull myself together and grow up. God took what I thought was bad and totally turned it into something good.

I call it ironic that we weren't trying and got a shock (it was a long distance relationship, I can tell you within a matter of 24-48 hours when it was that the sex that brought her about happened), and now we're trying and I have to work not to stress about it and it will probably take longer and more effort this time. LOL


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> LOVING the pma girls!!!
> 
> Glad to see that everyone is doing pretty well!
> 
> mrskc, sterr, terangela- I think you should all test tomorrow. . . just cause I wanna know! :winkwink: Just kidding, blessings on all of you! We always get our BFP's on here in multiples, hoping and praying that this is it for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> willb-praying for you dear! Always remember, you have control over satan and anything he may try bring against you. Use that sword! :hugs:
> 
> isi and someday-hope you are doing well and having a good week so far.:hugs:
> 
> DH and I are enjoying my fertile days :blush: being sure to get in our Bd'ing every other day since last thur. Really hoping to catch that egg this month! If I can avoid getting on Clomid next month, I would looooove to! Did y'all know that there is a 1 in 10 chance of having multiples when taking clomid?? WOW. :happydance: Keeping you all in my prayers. Have a great night!



hi ladies

hope you all have a lovely day. Tomorrow morning i'll be testing, please keep me in your prayers, you're always in mine.

Rdy2BaMom enjoy your fertile days :flower:

I KNOW GOD KNOWS OUR HEARTS AND KEEP HOLDING ONTO HIS HANDS BECAUSE HE KNOWS US BETTER THAN OURSELVES AND HE WILL NEVER DISSAPOINT US!!

God thank you for bringing all these wonderful ladies in my life. Thanks for blessing our wombs and giving us the best gift of all, a child. We thank You for this and i pray this in the name of Father, His Son and the Holy Spirit. Amen

i love this thread and thanks for all the support xxx

:dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I can hardly wait Sterr!! We'll be toasting a :bfp: here soon :wine:

Welcome Cornbread. Your story is beautiful! I pray you get your BFP soon :flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

:hi: everyone! 

My 1st day yesterday helping with the kiddos was great - kids are the cutest (they range from 1 yr to 5 yrs old) Back again today.

mrskc that chart is lookin good - prayin those temps stay high. Lovin the new avatar pic

Terangela hope your situation with the test is like somedays - prayin you get your bfp

someday I never knew that about how you got your + :cry: guess in the bid scheme of things the only thing that matters is that you got it :happydance:

rdy2b enjoy your hubby girlfriend there is nothing wrong with that :winkwink:

isi  happy Tuesday! hope you have a blessed day

cornbreadWelcome :hugs: glad you found us. The women in this group are great women of God and know what you are going through and are always willing to send up a prayer for you. Yes God does use all things to His good - even our ttc journey. May you soon be blessed!

sterretjie:hugs: thanks for the prayer - God bless you!


as for me I talked to hubby about the devil thing and he said when you feel him tryin to get into your head just say get behind me satan I will tell my daddy and keep telling him you wil tell your daddy and I have been telling God - so far so good :happydance: Thank you all for the prayers :hugs:

_scripture says *"God's gifts and His callings are irrevocable." *That means God is never going to take back what He put into you._


----------



## sterretjie

Cornbread said:


> Hi! I'm new here, just started TTC this cycle. :) I've been over on WTT for a few months and finally made my way over here. DH and I very much believe that God will bless us with another baby soon but I keep reminding myself that His definition of soon might not be quite the same as mine. LOL We've already got one daughter, Corn Muffin. She's 13 months old and a blast. She was totally unexpected. It's kind of ironic actually. With Muffin, we weren't married, we both screwed up and took our relationship farther than we should have. I was actually waiting to start BC pills b/c my periods had gotten absolutely unbearable and I realized one day that I was 5 days late. I was SURE that I wasn't pregnant but there was a pregnancy test lying around the house somewhere and my parents weren't home so I took it on a whim. I actually forgot that it was there and when I went back and looked at it (it was a digital), it said "Pregnant". It took me a minute to realize that it said pregnant instead of not pregnant and I then commenced to shaking it (Like Juno) thinking maybe the "Not" just showed up slower than the "Pregnant". Once I finally came to the conclusion that I was stuck with a one word result, I called DH and gave him a shock, called my boss to say I'd be late to work (she has known me since I was 7 and told me to just not come in for that shift and get myself under control), and then called my best friend. We ended up deciding not to give Muffin up for adoption and kept her and got married and it was the best thing to happen to me. I'd been in a bad spot spiritually and emotionally and her coming along in the form of pregnancy forced me to pull myself together and grow up. God took what I thought was bad and totally turned it into something good.
> 
> I call it ironic that we weren't trying and got a shock (it was a long distance relationship, I can tell you within a matter of 24-48 hours when it was that the sex that brought her about happened), and now we're trying and I have to work not to stress about it and it will probably take longer and more effort this time. LOL



Cornbread thanks for sharing your story with us and i pray that God will bless you soon with another baby. :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome cornbread. I hope you get your bfp very soon!

It seems like everyone is doing pretty good and I thank God for that:happydance:.
I had a nice temp rise today:winkwink:but still a nervous wreck to test. I may test tomorrow or thursday. I think AF is due thursday. Pray for me that I get some boldness about testing, because I know that God doesnt give us the spirit of fear, but of love and a sound mind.:kiss:
sterretjie: I truly hope you get your BFP tomorrow!:happydance: I will pray for you!:hugs:
@isi: thanks for the lovely compliment on my pic and the bfp wishes!


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- I hope you catch the eggy too! I also hope you keep having fun during your fertile time. 

Isi- 3 follicles is great. I am really wishing I were being monitored this time around. Knowing how many follicles made me feel more at ease about things. 

sterretjie & Mrskcbrown- I hope testing goes well for you tomorrow! I tested this morning and still a bfn. I will likely test along with you tomorrow too. I have a few $store tests. 

willbamommy1day-I hope my situation will be like someday too. I am happy with a line no matter how faint and how much I have to squint to see it. 

Cornbread- Welcome! I just joined the group not too long ago and I really enjoy coming on each day. I feel connected with these ladies already!

Mrskcbrown- I am excited about your temp rise! Don't be scared to test though. I know it can be disapointing to get a bfn, but it is oh so exciting to get a bfp! I am praying that tomorrow brings you long awaited good news. 

AFM- tested today cd22, got a bfn. I can feel my uterus when I stretch or cough. I have only had this last month and this month. I don't know what to make of it. Last month I was certain with that and tender breasts I was PG. I got tender breasts last night and again today. Same thing with my uterus this month. So now I am almost expecting AF. If I get AF then I think I am going to skip one month to get my kidney stone taken care of. I don't want to take a month off TTC, but I really don't want to have issues while PG with my kidney stone. I also am wondering if I am going to have to wait 25 days again this month or longer to see AF, if I am not PG. Silly to really be thinking of such things that are out of my control. I struggle with giving things to God. See I can feel my uterus right now, not crampy, just can feel it. Weird.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc that is a beautiful temp rise today!! Were all the conditions the same as normal?


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc that is a beautiful temp rise today!! Were all the conditions the same as normal?

Yes the same time I wake up daily. No waking up early or anything. I have been having horrible night sweats this week. I wake up and my shirt is soaked in the mornings?:shrug: Hope its good news.:shrug: I was very shocked when DH told me my temp this morning! Sometimes I have to go behind him to make sure he has given me the right numbers since we test so early and he is sleepy. One time he told me it was 98.20 and it was 98.28, LOL. I didnt tell him though. Im glad he is a willing partner!

@Terangela: Im going to attempt to test tomorrow or thursday. The closer to 14dpo the better.:thumbup:


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks ladies :) I'm glad to be here.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Yes the same time I wake up daily.

eep! that's even better! I can't wait to see tomorrow's temp. :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG!!! I am soooooo excited today!! Mrskc, Angela and Sterr....goodluck with your tests. I have such a good feeling about everyone!!! Mrskc, I'm a temping novice, but dang, your rising temps sound :thumbup:. Hurry up and wake up guys :D

Angela....yeah, 3 follicles are great....but 2 of these were on my bad side (left tube has issues). Hoping for better luck next cycle. I am soooooo wishing you good luck today!!!

Rdy, are you officially in your 2ww yet?

Willbeamom, how are you doing today? Is your o anytime soon?

Hugs to everyone.....Deb, Someday, Cornbead, Beanni. Wishing you a blessed Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> mrskc that is a beautiful temp rise today!! Were all the conditions the same as normal?
> 
> Yes the same time I wake up daily. No waking up early or anything. I have been having horrible night sweats this week. I wake up and my shirt is soaked in the mornings?:shrug: Hope its good news.:shrug: I was very shocked when DH told me my temp this morning! Sometimes I have to go behind him to make sure he has given me the right numbers since we test so early and he is sleepy. One time he told me it was 98.20 and it was 98.28, LOL. I didnt tell him though. Im glad he is a willing partner!
> 
> @Terangela: Im going to attempt to test tomorrow or thursday. The closer to 14dpo the better.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck!!! I'm new to charting but from what I've learned I'd think your temp is a good thing, rising the way it is. I'm hoping that since my chart kind of looks like yours at the beginning that means good things for me too. D


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Hump day!!

FF has me in the 2ww - 3dpo today with an "O" day of Sunday cd 12 - I have never ovulated on cd 12 :shrug: keep telling myself remember you are not in control

today I have planned a craft project to do with the kiddos - a lil fathers day gift of sorts

Mrskc I am sooo lovin that big rise yesterday and can't wait to see todays temp

Isi, Deb, Someday, Cornbead, Beanni, Terangela, rdy2b, sterretjie and anyone else I missed :hugs: I hope you all are blessed today and always

This was given to me and I just had to share it with you all........

_I believe a dream is a God givin desire that He places in our hearts. If we are walking in God's will and asking Him to direct our paths whatever the dream is, it is attainable if you pay your do's.... 

Do rest in your call - He who calls is faithful, who also will do it (1 Thessalonians 5:24) Be assured the Lord will bring about His divine plan for you even through hard times.

Do everything you know to do and do it diligently - Whatever your hand finds to do, do it with all your might (Ecclesiastes 9:10)

Do not want "it" above the Lord - Seek first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all things will be added unto you. (Matthew 6:33) Put God at the top of your priority list - worship Him, work for Him, praise Him and seek Him.

Remember For the vision is yet for an appointed time. But at the end it will speak and will not die. Though it tarries, wait for it, because it will surely come. (Habakkuk 2:3)
_


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Temp still up. Will probably test later (need to hold pee for 4 hours because when I woke up this morning I forgot:dohh:) or tomorrow morning for sure. I only have one digital in the house and I want to go get a FRER but DH's car is on the blink and so he has my car and Im stuck in the house till he is off from work.:dohh:

Thanks for your love and positivity. I asked God for boldness in testing and I think he has given me that.:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Isi- Yes, follicles on the good side are better. I only had one follicle develop when I got PG with my DD. So I am hoping this next cycle is much the same. Maybe two on the good side and one on the other. :) 

Mrskcbrown- I think the continual temp rise it a really good indication. 

Willb- love the set of verses you shared. Just what I needed. I have been questioning if having a third is just my desire and not the Lords. I have such a strong desire for one more. Not this past Sunday, but the one before the sermon was on how children are a gift from God. At least that is the verse that stuck out for me. :)

AFM- I have to run to the dollar store later as I used my last test yesterday. I peed in a cup and it is sitting there waiting for me to get a test. I wish I hadn't wasted some of the tests. I do notice evap lines on the $store tests that I don't see on other tests. Maybe I will break out one of my more expensive tests (I bought two no name ones at $6 each... I am so cheap when it comes to tests. Maybe while the kids are occupied here I will go dip the stick in the cup. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## mrskcbrown

After 15 months, I have my :bfp:! I am so ecstatic, nervous, scared, all of the above. Im shaking!:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Terangela

YAY! I yelped and now my DH is rolling his eyes at me. I am so excited for you and finally getting your BFP!!!! Sticky baby dust to you! HOW super exciting!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I knew it, Mrskc! I just knew this was your month! So very very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks ladies. Tomorrow I go for blood work at my fertility specialist doctor and she is putting me on progesterone suppositories. Probably because I have PCOS. Next week on weds I have my 1st prenatal appt with my regular ob/gyn. Praying that it sticks. DH is over the moon. We went before God together and thanked him for this awesome gift. We take no credit for this and know that it was all God. This is my all time favorite board. You are the best! :happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc glory be to God!!!!! something told me to come online and check - I am soooo extremly happy for you guys :happydance: you stay high up on :cloud9: as you deserve to be there. May God bless you with a healthy pregnancy and lil one to come


----------



## willbamom1day

alright ladies lets hope mrskc has started a trend for us - bfp's for everyone


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I thought that chart just had to lead to a BFP!!! I am so so so excited for you! God is good!

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

Congrats:!:


----------



## somedaymama

willbamom1day said:


> alright ladies lets hope mrskc has started a trend for us - bfp's for everyone

yes!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

WOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance:

Congrats Mrskc! I am sooo excited for you! Praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:

Guess I'm the last of the "original" F.A.I.T.H. ladies that still hasn't gotten a BFP:wacko: But my time is coming!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> WOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Mrskc! I am sooo excited for you! Praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Guess I'm the last of the "original" F.A.I.T.H. ladies that still hasn't gotten a BFP:wacko: But my time is coming!

Yes your time is definitely coming. You know we were right behind one another cycle wise. Im praying and will keep your request before God. 
Thanks for the well wishes ladies. Still a bit nervous, praying hard for a sticky bean!:hugs:

We want to tell the world but going to wait until we make 12 weeks at end of July. Only my BNB friends know.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrskc, you were the first person on my mind this morning. In fact, I even dreamt of you! I am so so excited! Just goes to show how much like sisters we have become here. I said a special prayer for you and your baby. The God that we serve, who doesn't do things in half measures, will bless you with a healthy pregnancy and a beautiful and healthy baby!

Amen to that, Willbeamom! Baby dust for us all!

Rdy, your time is surely closeby. I pray that the good Lord blesses you with a wonderful gift at the end of your 2www 

Gosh, Mrskc you've definitely made my day!


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG!!! I am soooooo excited today!! Mrskc, Angela and Sterr....goodluck with your tests. I have such a good feeling about everyone!!! Mrskc, I'm a temping novice, but dang, your rising temps sound :thumbup:. Hurry up and wake up guys :D
> 
> Angela....yeah, 3 follicles are great....but 2 of these were on my bad side (left tube has issues). Hoping for better luck next cycle. I am soooooo wishing you good luck today!!!
> 
> Rdy, are you officially in your 2ww yet?
> 
> Willbeamom, how are you doing today? Is your o anytime soon?
> 
> Hugs to everyone.....Deb, Someday, Cornbead, Beanni. Wishing you a blessed Wednesday :hugs:


Hi ladies

i did my test yesterday and it was negative. I was so emotional at work that they told me to go home because i just couldn't stop crying.

I don't understand as i still haven't had my period but the nurse told me that the progesterone i took after IUI could cause my period to be delayed.

Mrskc CONGRATS with the good news. May you have a blessed 9 months

and to all the other ladies you are in my prayers as well

have a lovely day


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Sterr!! I'm so sorry about the BFN. Could it have been too early to test?

So sorry sweetie. I've been there as well, and I know exactly how you feel. Just try to chin up and keep your PMA for this new cycle, hun!!! Will you be doing IUI again this cycle?

It is well, my dear. Mrskc is an inspiration to all of us. The God that we serve is an AWESOME one.....so gracious and kind and merciful. He will meet us all in our points of need!


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh Sterr!! I'm so sorry about the BFN. Could it have been too early to test?
> 
> So sorry sweetie. I've been there as well, and I know exactly how you feel. Just try to chin up and keep your PMA for this new cycle, hun!!! Will you be doing IUI again this cycle?
> 
> It is well, my dear. Mrskc is an inspiration to all of us. The God that we serve is an AWESOME one.....so gracious and kind and merciful. He will meet us all in our points of need!

Thanks Isi 

I phoned the nurse this morning as i don't understand why my temperature is still up at 98.50 and no af. She said that the trigger shot they used and progesterone i had to use after IUI might have messed up my hormones for this cycle. I was so sure that this would be it and was really dissappointed but oh well. I took the test 16dp IUI and the nurse said it's unlikely that it would be bfp but said that i should maybe go for a blood test on monday to bring my mind at ease.

I'm so happy for Mrskc :flower: and i just want to thank you ladies for standing my each other because it helps ALOT, especially talking to someone that knows exactly how i feel.

:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Mrskc I woke so excited like I had gotten my bfp - I am just sooo happy for you :hugs: you give so many of us hope that if we just keep God first it all works out in the end.

isi Have a blessed day

Rdy2b your time is near just continue to hang in there :hugs:

sterr :hugs: sorry about the bfn - I too have been in your place and know how you feel. God has each one of those tears you cried yesterday and they won't go unrewarded

Hiya someday :hugs:

I received this in my email and wanted to share..............

_Celebrate life

Life isn't fair but it's still good.
When in doubt take a small step next.
Life is short - don't hate anyone.
Stay in touch with friends and family.
It's ok to get angry with God He can take it.
Don't let your past mess up your future.
Don't compare your life to others - your journey is diffrent.
If it has to be a secret it's not a good thing.
Everything changes in a blink of an eye - God never blinks.
What doesn't kill you will make you stronger.
When going after something you want in life don't take no for an answer.
Use the fancy new stuff today, you may not see tomorrow.
You control your own happiness.
All situations change.
Believe in miracles.
God loves you.
Make the most of your life.
Love.
Remember someone has more problems than you.
You have all you need.
The best is yet to come.
No matter how you feel get up dress up and show up.
Life doesn't come with a bow but it's still a gift._


----------



## Cornbread

sterretjie said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I am soooooo excited today!! Mrskc, Angela and Sterr....goodluck with your tests. I have such a good feeling about everyone!!! Mrskc, I'm a temping novice, but dang, your rising temps sound :thumbup:. Hurry up and wake up guys :D
> 
> Angela....yeah, 3 follicles are great....but 2 of these were on my bad side (left tube has issues). Hoping for better luck next cycle. I am soooooo wishing you good luck today!!!
> 
> Rdy, are you officially in your 2ww yet?
> 
> Willbeamom, how are you doing today? Is your o anytime soon?
> 
> Hugs to everyone.....Deb, Someday, Cornbead, Beanni. Wishing you a blessed Wednesday :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> i did my test yesterday and it was negative. I was so emotional at work that they told me to go home because i just couldn't stop crying.
> 
> I don't understand as i still haven't had my period but the nurse told me that the progesterone i took after IUI could cause my period to be delayed.
> 
> Mrskc CONGRATS with the good news. May you have a blessed 9 months
> 
> and to all the other ladies you are in my prayers as well
> 
> have a lovely dayClick to expand...

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Steretteje- Sorry about the bfn! I was hoping since I keep getting a bfn that you would get a bfp! 

Rdy2B- I am praying for you and your DH. I am praying for God to work his miracles. If he could make Sarah pregnant in her old age, he sure can make us much younger ones PG as well. When I was TTC our first I was part of a PCOS thread on another board. Not only was I the last, but there were two girls on their second. I didn't understand God's timing at the time. Now I do! I look at my kids and know God timed these two perfectly. Had I not had fertility issues then I likely would have gotten PG in my first marriage. That would have been a disaster. I just know this was God's way of saving me from that controlling relationship. I also know now that my two kids are what God meant for me to have. Hang in there God has his timing perfect. 

AFM- Got another BFN today. I don't feel disappointed. I am going to stop testing and wait to see if AF shows. Easier said than done when I have 3 $store tests in the house. It might be still too early, I don't know. I don't want to waste more money on tests if AF is on it's way. I am not having any spotting yet so maybe it is a longer cycle. I don't know, but I am not worried about it at all. I feel genuinely calm.


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretjie said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!! I am soooooo excited today!! Mrskc, Angela and Sterr....goodluck with your tests. I have such a good feeling about everyone!!! Mrskc, I'm a temping novice, but dang, your rising temps sound :thumbup:. Hurry up and wake up guys :D
> 
> Angela....yeah, 3 follicles are great....but 2 of these were on my bad side (left tube has issues). Hoping for better luck next cycle. I am soooooo wishing you good luck today!!!
> 
> Rdy, are you officially in your 2ww yet?
> 
> Willbeamom, how are you doing today? Is your o anytime soon?
> 
> Hugs to everyone.....Deb, Someday, Cornbead, Beanni. Wishing you a blessed Wednesday :hugs:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> i did my test yesterday and it was negative. I was so emotional at work that they told me to go home because i just couldn't stop crying.
> 
> I don't understand as i still haven't had my period but the nurse told me that the progesterone i took after IUI could cause my period to be delayed.
> 
> Mrskc CONGRATS with the good news. May you have a blessed 9 months
> 
> and to all the other ladies you are in my prayers as well
> 
> have a lovely dayClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs:
Im so sorry to hear this. Maybe it is too soon for testing? Im praying for you hun. Thanks for the well wishes!:hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

MRSKCBROWN!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

MAY GOD BE PRAISED!!! I am SO HAPPY for you I have tears in my eyes after reading this, you know what? I am lying down because I am not feeling too good today and something said come on the site and read and I have seen this!!!!! WOW you dont know how happy I am!

May God bless you with 9 months of health and happyness (I know he will) you are an inspiration!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well!! xx Sayuri (Ali)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> MRSKCBROWN!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> MAY GOD BE PRAISED!!! I am SO HAPPY for you I have tears in my eyes after reading this, you know what? I am lying down because I am not feeling too good today and something said come on the site and read and I have seen this!!!!! WOW you dont know how happy I am!
> 
> May God bless you with 9 months of health and happyness (I know he will) you are an inspiration!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!! xx Sayuri (Ali)

Thanks Sayuri!:hugs: Yes its been a long time coming but I really appreciate it now. Not taking anything for granted! Wow look how far a long you are!! I remember your announcement! Just a little while to go. I hope you feel better!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Terangela, sterretjie sorry about the BFNs. :cry: :hugs:

Mrskc, isn't this the month you skipped the Clomid? Funny how that works!! :D How are you feeling?


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Terangela, sterretjie sorry about the BFNs. :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Mrskc, isn't this the month you skipped the Clomid? Funny how that works!! :D How are you feeling?

Yes I skipped clomid this month, LOL. I was so tired of taking it, and not really knowing when I O'd, so I wanted to see what this body could do on its on. Today Im a little tired. I didnt sleep much. Too excited. Went for bloods today and I guess she will be calling me shortly with the level of HCG and progesterone. Dr also put me on progesterone suppositories just in case. She says this is routine when you were a patient of a fertility specialist and having had PCOS. Ill keep you updated!


----------



## somedaymama

Definitely keep us updated! It sounds like the doctors are taking good care of you and your little baby. :D 

:wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ok so DR called and Beta was 80 and progesterone 14. For progesterone in 1st tri anything over 10 is considered good. She says this is good and consistent with about 11dpo/12dpo. Its consistent with my chart too, if I actually ovulated on cd28 instead of 26. I have to do another blood test again on saturday to make sure Im going up. Please pray for me. Im so nervous. Hope all goes well for me.:winkwink:
So my ticker may be off by a week but Ill find out how far on next weds at OB appt.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry Angela!! I wish you all the best this cycle :hugs:

Sounds AWESOME Mrskc!!! Wow, I'm sure it feels even more real for you now!!! Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

yay for good numbers! Retesting is normal, they double approximately every 48 hours. It's amazing how fast they go up. When I had mine checked at 6 weeks 5 days, my hcg was around 59,000. 

Your pregnancy ticker is off, right? Is it set by LMP? According to your chart you are either 3 weeks 6 days or 3 weeks 4 days, depending on if you ov'd on CD 28 or CD 26. (Random useless information: I also ovulated on CD 26 the cycle that I got pregnant.) :yipee: I'm so happy for you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> yay for good numbers! Retesting is normal, they double approximately every 48 hours. It's amazing how fast they go up. When I had mine checked at 6 weeks 5 days, my hcg was around 59,000.
> 
> Your pregnancy ticker is off, right? Is it set by LMP? According to your chart you are either 3 weeks 6 days or 3 weeks 4 days, depending on if you ov'd on CD 28 or CD 26. (Random useless information: I also ovulated on CD 26 the cycle that I got pregnant.) :yipee: I'm so happy for you!

Yes Isi, very real!:hugs:
Thanks somedaymama, I didnt know retesting was common, I was getting nervous. I put in the date FF gave me as a due date and my ticker went to 4 weeks, guess Ill get it right sooner or later, LOL:haha:
Im feeling a bit more secure now.


----------



## MiBebe

Hello, this is my first time posting on this thread. I'm a Christian and holding on to a verse given to me by someone that just became pregnant 11 weeks ago:

_"Worship the LORD your God, and His blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away sickness from among you, and none will miscarry or be barren in your land. I will give you a full life span."_
Exodus 23:25-26


----------



## mrskcbrown

MiBebe said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting on this thread. I'm a Christian and holding on to a verse given to me by someone that just became pregnant 11 weeks ago:
> 
> _"Worship the LORD your God, and His blessing will be on your food and water. I will take away sickness from among you, and none will miscarry or be barren in your land. I will give you a full life span."_
> Exodus 23:25-26

Welcome Mibebe! We are so happy you are here!:happydance: Feel free to join in and Im praying that you get your BFP really soon! How long have you been TTCing?:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome MiBebe. 

Loving the change of status Mrskc! Happily pregnant! I love it! I have a silly question though. I've been meaning to change mine from TTC for a while (to something more creative. Lol). But it only gives me the default TTC, WTT, Pregnant, etc. How can I customise it?


----------



## Terangela

Just wondering for those of you who check your cm, what it has looked like before AF in past cycles? I have never checked my cm before. I am doing a lot of firsts this time. opk's and now checking cm. I just have this feeling like I am PG, and setting myself up for some disappointment. I have no real symptoms. My breasts have been tender the last few days, but were all last month. I don't have any spotting yet and always spot before AF. I thought since I had spotting last month cd23 that this month I would maybe have been spotting by now. Hmmm... not sure if this is just a longer month or not. So anyway I usually have brownish or pink spotting by now and it is creamy white and no pink tint at all. So I guess I would like to know if it is normal to have the creamy white before AF or if I should see a change. All I can find is about drying up before AF shows and I am not dry at all. So if someone is willing to share or if they know where I can find info on changes in cm that would be fantastic.


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, under the options of pregnant, TTC, WTT, etc. there is a box called "my family." There is a place there to type in your customized title.

Terangela, I wasn't great at checking CM, but I think for most people it usually it dries up before AF comes. I never had much CM at all except the month I actually got pregnant, and that cycle I had creamy cervical discharge leading up to my positive test, and I still have it actually. fx'd for you!! <3


----------



## Godswillfor3

Hello Girlies! I am new to this site. I've posted some comments in a couple places but no ones responded. I happened to find this one and thought it would be a perfect fit for me. I am a christian and praying for Gods will for my DH :hugs: and I to conceive. (hince the name :flower: ) I am 9dpo on my 17 cycle ttc. Had lap to remove endo last July but this is only my 2nd cycle on prometrium for short luteal phase. Praying a little one sticks this month! I am praying for all of us and hoping for BFP!!! Anyone else happen to have endo or short luteal phase? Would love to chat~


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome MiBebe and Godswillfor3! :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Welcome MiBebe.
> 
> Loving the change of status Mrskc! Happily pregnant! I love it! I have a silly question though. I've been meaning to change mine from TTC for a while (to something more creative. Lol). But it only gives me the default TTC, WTT, Pregnant, etc. How can I customise it?

Look right below where it says TTC, or pregnant etc, and there is a blank space and you can type in what you want. Let me know if you dont see it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Just wondering for those of you who check your cm, what it has looked like before AF in past cycles? I have never checked my cm before. I am doing a lot of firsts this time. opk's and now checking cm. I just have this feeling like I am PG, and setting myself up for some disappointment. I have no real symptoms. My breasts have been tender the last few days, but were all last month. I don't have any spotting yet and always spot before AF. I thought since I had spotting last month cd23 that this month I would maybe have been spotting by now. Hmmm... not sure if this is just a longer month or not. So anyway I usually have brownish or pink spotting by now and it is creamy white and no pink tint at all. So I guess I would like to know if it is normal to have the creamy white before AF or if I should see a change. All I can find is about drying up before AF shows and I am not dry at all. So if someone is willing to share or if they know where I can find info on changes in cm that would be fantastic.

I was never really one to check my CM but I have way more of it now. Hope that helps.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Godswillfor3 said:


> Hello Girlies! I am new to this site. I've posted some comments in a couple places but no ones responded. I happened to find this one and thought it would be a perfect fit for me. I am a christian and praying for Gods will for my DH :hugs: and I to conceive. (hince the name :flower: ) I am 9dpo on my 17 cycle ttc. Had lap to remove endo last July but this is only my 2nd cycle on prometrium for short luteal phase. Praying a little one sticks this month! I am praying for all of us and hoping for BFP!!! Anyone else happen to have endo or short luteal phase? Would love to chat~

Welcome Godswill. We are so happy you are here. Feel free to join in!:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy2BaMom said:


> WOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Mrskc! I am sooo excited for you! Praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Guess I'm the last of the "original" F.A.I.T.H. ladies that still hasn't gotten a BFP:wacko: But my time is coming!

Nah - I'm still here too...14 months and counting...

congrats, Mrskc!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Mrskc! I am sooo excited for you! Praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Guess I'm the last of the "original" F.A.I.T.H. ladies that still hasn't gotten a BFP:wacko: But my time is coming!
> 
> Nah - I'm still here too...14 months and counting...
> 
> congrats, Mrskc!Click to expand...

Hey Dahlia:hugs:
Thanks for your well wishes. I miss seeing you around here. Praying for your BFP, you know this was my 15th month. God can do anything!:hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

thx, Mrskc for praying - I miss talking to you all too - been taking a bnb break as the ttc has worn me down to just barely above a hopeless depression. not to be a negative nancy - just keeping it real.

was happy to come on here though - haven't checked Faith in ages and see your bfp...incredible stuff! happy 9 months and beyond to you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Dahlia said:


> thx, Mrskc for praying - I miss talking to you all too - been taking a bnb break as the ttc has worn me down to just barely above a hopeless depression. not to be a negative nancy - just keeping it real.
> 
> was happy to come on here though - haven't checked Faith in ages and see your bfp...incredible stuff! happy 9 months and beyond to you.

Oh I do understand how hard it is. I will never forget this journey and dont take one thing for granted. So yes please keep it real.

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

mrskcbrown said:


> Welcome Mibebe! We are so happy you are here!:happydance: Feel free to join in and Im praying that you get your BFP really soon! How long have you been TTCing?:hugs:

I've been on and off trying since September 2004 so its been almost 6 years. DH and I have kids, but not with each other. I was never serious before. In fact I used to pray that my period come LOL Now I actually feel ready spiritually and emotionally, which is so important if you want to have a baby.

DH and I have been taking Maca for over a month now. My church prayer group prayed over me in May and I told them that I accepted God's healing. Never been to the doctor to find out if there's something wrong with me, but I am just claiming that I'm healed and will have a bambino soon :baby: LOL


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dahlia said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOOOO!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats Mrskc! I am sooo excited for you! Praying for a sticky bean! :hugs:
> 
> Guess I'm the last of the "original" F.A.I.T.H. ladies that still hasn't gotten a BFP:wacko: But my time is coming!
> 
> Nah - I'm still here too...14 months and counting...
> 
> congrats, Mrskc!Click to expand...

Glad to see you Dahlia! I too am on my 14th cycle. :hugs: This whole TTC'ing can be so stressful at times. But we can do it! :flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dahlia said:


> thx, Mrskc for praying - I miss talking to you all too - been taking a bnb break as the ttc has worn me down to just barely above a hopeless depression. not to be a negative nancy - just keeping it real.
> 
> was happy to come on here though - haven't checked Faith in ages and see your bfp...incredible stuff! happy 9 months and beyond to you.

Oh Dahlia. . . how I can relate. I'm taking off work tomorrow just because I have been so emotional and depressed about all of this lately. I feel like I just need some me and God time. He reminded me of a song from my childhood, and the chorus goes like this:

I cast all my cares upon you
I lay all of my burdens, 
down at your feet
And any time, I don't know
What to do, 
I will cast, all my cares
Upon You

I have been clinging to that today!! :hugs: for you dear! Thanks for "keeping it real," there's no better place to do that! 

Well, I booked our 2 year anniversary getaway today, we are having to celebrate a little late, but it will be sooooo worth it!! We are taking a cruise to Montego Bay, Grand Cayman, and Cozumel in October. That is the one thing that has put a smile on my face today. :thumbup: I just can't wait! Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> thx, Mrskc for praying - I miss talking to you all too - been taking a bnb break as the ttc has worn me down to just barely above a hopeless depression. not to be a negative nancy - just keeping it real.
> 
> was happy to come on here though - haven't checked Faith in ages and see your bfp...incredible stuff! happy 9 months and beyond to you.
> 
> Oh Dahlia. . . how I can relate. I'm taking off work tomorrow just because I have been so emotional and depressed about all of this lately. I feel like I just need some me and God time. He reminded me of a song from my childhood, and the chorus goes like this:
> 
> I cast all my cares upon you
> I lay all of my burdens,
> down at your feet
> And any time, I don't know
> What to do,
> I will cast, all my cares
> Upon You
> 
> I have been clinging to that today!! :hugs: for you dear! Thanks for "keeping it real," there's no better place to do that!
> 
> Well, I booked our 2 year anniversary getaway today, we are having to celebrate a little late, but it will be sooooo worth it!! We are taking a cruise to Montego Bay, Grand Cayman, and Cozumel in October. That is the one thing that has put a smile on my face today. :thumbup: I just can't wait! Hope you all had a great day!Click to expand...

How nice. I am going to the Bahamas July 24 with my girlfriends and I cant wait either!:happydance:


----------



## Terangela

MiBebe and Godswillfor3- Welcome! 

Rdy & Mrskc- I am a wee bit jealous. My DH and I had a 2 night honey moon at a spa resort... couldn't afford any spa treatments at the time. Then haven't really been on vacation since. We go visit family for our "vacation". I could really go for a vacation.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Angela...maybe you should take another test....or even get some bloodwork done....to make sure? CM is a big pregnancy sign....so you might still be in the game! Good luck dear :hugs:

Thanks Mrskc and Someday! Found it :thumbup:

Rdy and Dahlia....God will answer our prayers surely. I have no doubt in my mind that you guys, Willbe, Deb, Cheerios, Rubygirl, Sterr, the newbies, myself....ALL of us will be blessed with :bfp:s soon. In Jesus' name!!!!

Speaking of vacations, I have about a month before I come to the States to be Godmother to by best friend's Son. Soooo excited about it :D. Only sad part is it will be my first vacation without my DH :cry:.


----------



## Cornbread

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> thx, Mrskc for praying - I miss talking to you all too - been taking a bnb break as the ttc has worn me down to just barely above a hopeless depression. not to be a negative nancy - just keeping it real.
> 
> was happy to come on here though - haven't checked Faith in ages and see your bfp...incredible stuff! happy 9 months and beyond to you.
> 
> Oh Dahlia. . . how I can relate. I'm taking off work tomorrow just because I have been so emotional and depressed about all of this lately. I feel like I just need some me and God time. He reminded me of a song from my childhood, and the chorus goes like this:
> 
> I cast all my cares upon you
> I lay all of my burdens,
> down at your feet
> And any time, I don't know
> What to do,
> I will cast, all my cares
> Upon You
> 
> I have been clinging to that today!! :hugs: for you dear! Thanks for "keeping it real," there's no better place to do that!
> 
> Well, I booked our 2 year anniversary getaway today, we are having to celebrate a little late, but it will be sooooo worth it!! We are taking a cruise to Montego Bay, Grand Cayman, and Cozumel in October. That is the one thing that has put a smile on my face today. :thumbup: I just can't wait! Hope you all had a great day!Click to expand...

Oh hey, I'm in Texas too, where are you in this lovely state? Who are you cruising with? We cruised to Alaska with Norwegian for a belated honeymoon in May and it was AMAAAAZING. I want to go to the Bahamas or Caribbean next. I'm so hooked on cruising. LOL


----------



## beanni #1

GOD is good. I have not been able to get on the site the last couple of days but at the most random of times I would keep thinking about you MrsKC. I really had a strong feeling about you and kept lifting you up in prayer each time I felt like that. I'm talking random times like 3am or some other crazy time.

Anyways I am so very happy for you and your family. This is amazing news and a great testimony to the grace and glory of GOD.

I continue to pray for all you other ladies still waiting Isi, Willbe, Rdy, Dahlia, Deb, Cheerios and all the new ladies.

There is nothing too much for our GOD and at the right time we will all be here to celebrate with you too.

I find this to be one of the most positive and uplifting groups i've ever come across and I thank the LORD for each and everyone of you ladies.

Today we are giving joy for the news of one of our sisters, tommorrow it could be any other one of us.

Lots of love and baby dust to all


----------



## Cornbread

beanni #1 said:


> GOD is good. I have not been able to get on the site the last couple of days but at the most random of times I would keep thinking about you MrsKC. I really had a strong feeling about you and kept lifting you up in prayer each time I felt like that. I'm talking random times like 3am or some other crazy time.
> 
> Anyways I am so very happy for you and your family. This is amazing news and a great testimony to the grace and glory of GOD.
> 
> I continue to pray for all you other ladies still waiting Isi, Willbe, Rdy, Dahlia, Deb, Cheerios and all the new ladies.
> 
> *There is nothing too much for our GOD and at the right time we will all be here to celebrate with you too.*
> 
> I find this to be one of the most positive and uplifting groups i've ever come across and I thank the LORD for each and everyone of you ladies.
> 
> Today we are giving joy for the news of one of our sisters, tommorrow it could be any other one of us.
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to all

So true! You know, I never imagined that joining this board would mean finding a band of Sisters joining together in Faith to uplift and encourage one another. God is so good.

To the bolded, I was just reminded earlier today (okay yesterday, it's still middle of the night for me lol) that God is all powerful. Our Heavenly Father loves us and wants the best for us, and at times I have to remind myself that what I want is not necessarily what He thinks is the best for me at the time I want it. "And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.". Even when I can't see the good in something, God can still use it for my good and to be a testimony to those around me who need to know His power and His might and above all, His love.


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Angela...maybe you should take another test....or even get some bloodwork done....to make sure? CM is a big pregnancy sign....so you might still be in the game! Good luck dear :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Mrskc and Someday! Found it :thumbup:
> 
> Rdy and Dahlia....God will answer our prayers surely. I have no doubt in my mind that you guys, Willbe, Deb, Cheerios, Rubygirl, Sterr, the newbies, myself....ALL of us will be blessed with :bfp:s soon. In Jesus' name!!!!
> 
> Speaking of vacations, I have about a month before I come to the States to be Godmother to by best friend's Son. Soooo excited about it :D. Only sad part is it will be my first vacation without my DH :cry:.


It sounds so nice in the States. Dh and i moved over to the UK almost 4 years ago and live in Wales, Cardff at the moment but i miss my family and home as i'm originally from South Africa.

I did feel a little bit down the last few days but i will never lose my faith in God as i know He will never dissappoint us.

It looks like i'm starting after 4 days of delayed period but like the nurse told me the injection with the IUI and the progesterone i had to use afterwards could delay my period.

But i know i WILL GET PREGNANT AND I KNOW YOU WILL GET PREGNANT TO IN JESUS NAME :flower:

have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amen to that, Sterr!!! I can't wait :D

Do you go back to SA often? My DH and I thought we'd be able to make it there for the world cup, but he started a new job a couple of months ago and can't travel now. Watched the opening concert yesterday and you guys have done an a.m.a.z.i.n.g job so far!!!!! :thumbup:

Is your DH Welsh?


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Amen to that, Sterr!!! I can't wait :D
> 
> Do you go back to SA often? My DH and I thought we'd be able to make it there for the world cup, but he started a new job a couple of months ago and can't travel now. Watched the opening concert yesterday and you guys have done an a.m.a.z.i.n.g job so far!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Is your DH Welsh?

Hiya Isi

We usually go back once a year to visit my family as we've got a LARGE FAMILY !! I wish i could be there for the World Cup as my parents said that the atmosphere in South Africa is just so amazing the last few weeks. I actually came back from holiday in SA the beginning of April and i had a great time. We went to a farm with wild animals and they had a few lion cubs which you could take out of the cages when we wanted and play with them and feed them with a bottle - i loved it, the cubs were still very small.

I really miss SA weather as it's mostly overcast in the UK and RAINING!!!

If you ever get a chance to go out to SA, try to go to Cape Town area as there's alot to see and it's beautiful.

My dh was born in South Africa but my inlaws are actually Welsh. :winkwink:
They lived in SA for more than 30 years and then came back to the UK after. So we decided to come over for a while. We actually planned to come over just for 2 years and look it's been 4 years now.

take care :flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

Today is my last day working with the kiddos and I have really enjoyed it this week with them and makes me look forward to mine to come.

Mrskc keep us updated on your doctor appts and in the mean time we will be here keeping you and your lil one in prayer

Dahlia glad to see you back around :hugs: if it wasn't for you I would have never found this group and these wonderful ladies - thank you!

rdy2b :hugs: a day drawing closer to God sounds just like what you need. A cruise sounds great - I love Grand Cayman and Cozumel

Cornbread I too love cruising and if you get a chance I would recommend a cruise to the Virgin Islands and a cruise on The Disney ships

sterr sorry your af is coming :hugs: sounds like you have the right attitude :thumbup:

:flower: Welcome to our new ladies :hugs: - God and heaven are some kind of happy having all of us together in this group in His name.

:hug: and prayers for you all


----------



## Isi Buttercup

sterretjie said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Amen to that, Sterr!!! I can't wait :D
> 
> Do you go back to SA often? My DH and I thought we'd be able to make it there for the world cup, but he started a new job a couple of months ago and can't travel now. Watched the opening concert yesterday and you guys have done an a.m.a.z.i.n.g job so far!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Is your DH Welsh?
> 
> Hiya Isi
> 
> We usually go back once a year to visit my family as we've got a LARGE FAMILY !! I wish i could be there for the World Cup as my parents said that the atmosphere in South Africa is just so amazing the last few weeks. I actually came back from holiday in SA the beginning of April and i had a great time. We went to a farm with wild animals and they had a few lion cubs which you could take out of the cages when we wanted and play with them and feed them with a bottle - i loved it, the cubs were still very small.
> 
> I really miss SA weather as it's mostly overcast in the UK and RAINING!!!
> 
> If you ever get a chance to go out to SA, try to go to Cape Town area as there's alot to see and it's beautiful.
> 
> My dh was born in South Africa but my inlaws are actually Welsh. :winkwink:
> They lived in SA for more than 30 years and then came back to the UK after. So we decided to come over for a while. We actually planned to come over just for 2 years and look it's been 4 years now.
> 
> take care :flower:Click to expand...

We've heard SA is a totally gorgeous place and hope to be able to visit one day! Love your new avatar, btw!!!

Have a blessed weekend!!! :flower:


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy - wow, that trip sounds amazing. have so much fun...cruising is my fave thing to do mostly cuz of the endless and amazing food ;)

Thx Willba - you rock a lot. and your bfp is coming, girl.

Dh reminds me to remember that God uses ALL things for the good of THOSE WHO LOVE HIM. ALL things. I never would have known how hard this journey was going to be if not actually having to embark on it myself...now I have true understanding...and as he points out, if that can one day bring one person to Christ, it's all worth it.


----------



## sterretjie

always remember 'When you call on Jesus ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE', that is why i'll always hold on to God. I might have got a bfn this round with IUI but my faith in God is strong and i know this for all the ladies. When 1 or 2 pray towards God for something and believe there God will be there will be pregnancies. Our pastor once said 'you should pray to God for whatever we need and afterwards THANK HIM IN OUR PRAYERS FOR ANSWERING WHAT WE ASKED FOR, it doesn't matter if we pray for pregnancy, for finance, family and friends etc God will answer and He's listening to us. 

I give thanks to God for all the pregnancies that's going to happen, the pregnancies that already happened and i pray this in Jesus Name, AMEN!!

May everyone experience God everywhere you go and in everything you do xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> MiBebe and Godswillfor3- Welcome!
> 
> Rdy & Mrskc- I am a wee bit jealous. My DH and I had a 2 night honey moon at a spa resort... couldn't afford any spa treatments at the time. Then haven't really been on vacation since. We go visit family for our "vacation". I could really go for a vacation.

Terangela, all you have to do is at the end of the year, contact a travel agent, put down a deposit and pay by the month. Thats what I do for every vacation. We try to go somewhere every year. DH says next year Hawaii, so we will probably start paying on that in August. Yes you have to vacation to get your mind together:haha:, LOL.


----------



## Terangela

Mrskcbrown- I think I will start putting some money away for our 10th, that is still 3 years away... We have been putting all our extra money towards paying down the principle of our mortgage. We had a 35 year mortgage when we bought the house a year and a half ago. It is now down to a 31 years now. Unfortunately we also have a line of credit that needs to payed off first. We have a 10 year plan, that involves us to be fairly frugal in that time frame. I know I will have inheritance money one day, hopefully not for at least 10 years+++. 

Isi- another bfn today. I had some brownish spotting this morning, however it could have been from checking my cervix and cm about 5 times yesterday. LOL! :blush: 

sterretjie- Funny, I had the song All things are possible stuck in my head this morning. 

AFM- I am being kept busy today. My poor little DD has something bugging her tummy. She has missed the potty twice and made it once. She is running the moment she feels something, but it is just coming too fast. Not feeling ill other than this. No fever or anything else. I hope it passes quickly. This is not fun! We are playing near the bathroom with toys now. Of course this happens on a day when it is finally sunny outside. :shrug: Guess we will be washing hands a lot today so everyone else doesn`t get it too.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Cornbread- I am in Waco, TX. What city are you in??

Thanks ladies for all of the encouraging words! Hope you all have a blessed weekend.


----------



## Cornbread

Rdy - I'm in San Antonio now (DH is in the Army). Used to live in Round Rock, I've been to Wacko a few times. Have you been to the Chuy's up there?


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies :hi: it's been a while. i've been reading the post, but haven't had too much to put in. i hope everyone is doing well and that everyone has a great weekend!

TX girls (cornbread & Rdy) i was born in Harlingen, TX..the valley! Miss that place..still have lots of family down there. Love TX! DH went to training at Ft. Sam in San Antonio cornbread.


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> hi ladies :hi: it's been a while. i've been reading the post, but haven't had too much to put in. i hope everyone is doing well and that everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> TX girls (cornbread & Rdy) i was born in Harlingen, TX..the valley! Miss that place..still have lots of family down there. Love TX! DH went to training at Ft. Sam in San Antonio cornbread.

I'm guessing he's a Medic, or one of the medical MOS'? I went to AIT at Ft. Sam too, it's a good base. We're stationed at Lackland though, even though DH is Army. lol


----------



## nevertogether

yes, 68W :) i'm a 15N so i went to Ft. Eustis, VA, so far away from DH. Lucky Army guys that get AF duty stations! :thumbup:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> yes, 68W :) i'm a 15N so i went to Ft. Eustis, VA, so far away from DH. Lucky Army guys that get AF duty stations! :thumbup:

That's what I figured. When did he go to AIT? I was there 6 years ago when it was still 91W lol


----------



## nevertogether

not that long ago, ha. he went nov 08 - april 09 so just got out :0) we're both newbies!


----------



## willbamom1day

Dahlia said:


> if that can one day bring one person to Christ, it's all worth it.

Amen! Glory to God.


----------



## willbamom1day

sterretjie said:


> always remember 'When you call on Jesus ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE', that is why i'll always hold on to God. I might have got a bfn this round with IUI but my faith in God is strong and i know this for all the ladies. When 1 or 2 pray towards God for something and believe there God will be there will be pregnancies. Our pastor once said 'you should pray to God for whatever we need and afterwards THANK HIM IN OUR PRAYERS FOR ANSWERING WHAT WE ASKED FOR, it doesn't matter if we pray for pregnancy, for finance, family and friends etc God will answer and He's listening to us.
> 
> I give thanks to God for all the pregnancies that's going to happen, the pregnancies that already happened and i pray this in Jesus Name, AMEN!!
> 
> May everyone experience God everywhere you go and in everything you do xx

So so true. God says to come to Him with EVERYTHING in prayer and if you beleive it you will receive it - praise God!


----------



## willbamom1day

:happydance: It's the weekend!!!! Getting ready to head out to meet some girlies for breakfast and then take a trip to the beach.

Terengela I hope your daughter feels better real soon

Hiya nevertogether:hugs:

Texas chicks cornbread and rdy2b I must say you guys have the nicest friendliest people in Texas

To all the military people on here - thank you for serving :hugs:

I hope each and everyone of you has a blessed weekend.


----------



## Terangela

Willb- have a lovely breakfast and time at the beach! Sounds like a good time. 

Today is starting off so much better! The sun is out, my DD is well, my DS (potty training) woke up to a dry diaper and asked to go pee, my DH is off today. We are having my parents over for dinner after my DD's soccer game today. I have it all prepared, just need to heat the BBQ and grill it when we get back. I have a few errands to do once my slumbering DH gets up. I start a new job on Monday, still not all that excited about it. I really need a change of attitude.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

cornbread. . .yes! I have been to the Chuy's here. It's pretty good. . but not my fav as of yet. :) Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> After 15 months, I have my :bfp:! I am so ecstatic, nervous, scared, all of the above. Im shaking!:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

WOW!!! I go away for 7 days and come back to this news! I am SO thrilled for you MrsKC - H&H 9 months to you xx :hugs:

and by the way - loving your new pic MrsKC and hoping you had a fab anniversary


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies ... I'm back from my holidays! It's nice to be home but I have to admit I did enjoy it and think it did us both a lot of good. We had some lovely weather and visited some beautiful places.

I have just read up on the last week's posts so have updates myself on everything that's been going on ...

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

Thanks to Isi, MrsKC, Willba and everyone else for all your good wishes for my holidays

Hope you're all having a great weekend and look forward to some more :bfp:'s soon! 

xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi everyone! I feel like Ive been gone a million years and it has just been less than a day. My internet service was down in the entire area:growlmad:. Not having the internet is like living without a cell phone:haha:.

_*I hope you all dont mind me sharing? I dont want to share my details if it offends or makes anyone feel bad. Please let me know and I will stop.
*_
I got another blood test today and HCG went up to 188.71, which more than doubled:happydance:. We have an ultrasound this wednesday with our fertility specialist and then our first prenatal appt with OB on thursday. This all seems like a whirlwind.:wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, how wonderful that your hcg went up so much! That is a terrific sign! Did you get a progesterone number? I'm not even sure, is that one supposed to go up? It is amazing how quickly it all happens, I know that sometimes I catch myself forgetting that I'm pregnant! :D I hope you get an ultrasound pic--it doesn't look like much right now, but it's still neat to see your little baby! Happy 4 weeks! :dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> mrskc, how wonderful that your hcg went up so much! That is a terrific sign! Did you get a progesterone number? I'm not even sure, is that one supposed to go up? It is amazing how quickly it all happens, I know that sometimes I catch myself forgetting that I'm pregnant! :D I hope you get an ultrasound pic--it doesn't look like much right now, but it's still neat to see your little baby! Happy 4 weeks! :dance:

Hmm, she didnt say anything about my progesterone but says that everything looks perfect. Im also using progesterone suppositories daily so Im sure that is giving me some extra umphh in the pregesterone dept. Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Rdy2BaMom said:


> cornbread. . .yes! I have been to the Chuy's here. It's pretty good. . but not my fav as of yet. :) Hope everyone is having a great day!

Do you mean Chuy's is not your favorite restaurant or Waco is n't your favorite Chuy's? LOL I worked at the one in Round Rock and we were so good that they started sending all their managers-in-training to our restaurant. 



willbamom1day said:


> :happydance: It's the weekend!!!! Getting ready to head out to meet some girlies for breakfast and then take a trip to the beach.
> 
> Terengela I hope your daughter feels better real soon
> 
> Hiya nevertogether:hugs:
> 
> Texas chicks cornbread and rdy2b I must say you guys have the nicest friendliest people in Texas
> 
> To all the military people on here - thank you for serving :hugs:
> 
> I hope each and everyone of you has a blessed weekend.

Thank you and you're welcome :)


----------



## Terangela

Mrskgbrown- I am so excited for you! So happy that your numbers more than doubled. Yay! 

Deb- Welcome back! I am glad you had a good time. 

I am really looking forward to going to Church tomorrow. I am feeling like I need my cup to be filled back up. This last week has just been a little hard. So I am looking forward to hearing a good message and sharing in a good worship time. I pray you all have a refreshing day tomorrow!


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> @Deb: Try and enjoy your holiday. Take your mind off TTC and just have some fun. I hope that you finally get those answers that you are seeking. BTW, I would continue to BD with DH anyway because God can do anything, and you never know. All it takes is one spermy. Good luck:hugs:

I know that, but it would have to be one hell of a miracle!!! (and immaculate conception come to think of it!!) The trouble is (if I'm being totally honest) we haven't :sex: since we had the devastating news about hubby's azoospermia over 2 months ago. He even asked the specialist if there was any point in us :sex: anymore (with regards to ttc - but I was worried when he asked this) and of course the specialist said "no" - thanks a lot for that one!!! :gun: - just what hubby needed to hear!

He hasn't been interested in :sex: for a long time and even getting hubby to BD at the crucial times was a huge effort. I had hoped that being given this news would actually take the pressure off him in terms :sex: and he said it would, then I wonder if it's his thyroid problem, or now the fact that his testosterone is lower than it should be - I just don't know anymore :shrug::nope: 

He just makes a joke of it if I suggest anything plus he's always too tired, not comfrotable cos he's put weight on (but wont do anything about it!) got to be up too early the next morning ... etc etc! He hasn't initiated ANYTHING since we moved in together nearly 3 years ago - it's alwasy me who has to inititate things and it starts to get quite hurtful. Now his excuse is that he just wants to get this SSR op sorted and out of the way, but I know there'll be another excuse after that. 

He was brought up as quite a strict catholic and I think it's this that doesn't help in terms of :sex: ... it has to be in bed, at night when we go to bed ... never just comes homes and pounces on me! :winkwink::nope:

I guess it's kind of been pushed to the back of my mind with all the other problems we've had lately, but it overwhelms me sometimes that he just doesn't seem to want me in that way anymore. At the end of the day, I appreciate that ttc is HIGHLY unlikely to occur naturally for us, but it certainly doesn't mean I don't want that side of our marriage to dissappear :cry:

Off to do some research into low testosterone levels :shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone! Hope your having a great Sunday and feeling blessed.

Deb welcome back :hugs: glad you guys had a relaxing time

mrskc glad to hear of those #'s

TerangelaI hope you are walking around with an overflowing cup right about now


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. So Ive had my kinda big scare. Yesterday DH and I :sex: and after we did that, I went to bathroom and I was spotting. It was a light pink color, I didnt tell DH, I just started to pray. So today it has tapered off and its almost gone, PRAISE GOD. I think it may be implantation bleed because my AF was due either yesterday or today. I was so nervous and I just said God please. You know how bad we want this, so that we can give this child right back to you, all we want is an opportunity to raise it. So keep me in your prayers girls.:hugs:

@Deb: Im so sorry that you are having troubles with DH and BDing and not taking things seriously. I know that has to be hard. I will continue to pray for you and ask God to lead and guide you in what is going on with TTC and your marriage.

I hope everyone is well today!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies! :wave:
Sorry its been such a long time! :(
MrsKCBrown sent me a new link, so hopefully this one wont go "missing" again! She sent me one a while back but for some reason it wouldn't come up in my thread history and it wouldn't post updates when you'll wrote on here :shrug:
At any rate, miss you ladies! Hopefully the link works properly this time! :thumbup:

P.S. i believe an updated front page is in order :winkwink:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, spotting is scary, I know. :hugs: I was scared to death to BD for weeks after I got my BFP. I did have some spotting around 6-7 weeks, and my midwife said a little bit of spotting is normal and not a big deal. If it doesn't stop or you get worried, definitely call your doctor. BD'ing can cause spotting too, so that was probably all it was. Try not to worry, trust in God...he loves your baby. I know, it's easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Yay Guppy! Glad you are here and 29 weeks wow! Only about 11 more to go!

@someday: Yes I was nervous but it has since stopped. DH wanted to BD today again, I told him No, even though he doesnt even know that I spotted:haha:. I told him to wait until after we go to DR on weds, LOL. I told you he would bd everyday if I let him:blush:. I see you are 14 weeks, wow! I feel like Im moving slow even though it hasnt been a week yet:haha:. Im a worry wart!:shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

TODAY'S SCRIPTURE
"The Lord is not slow in keeping His promise"
(2 Peter 3:9, NIV)

A PRAYER FOR TODAY
Father in heaven, thank You for being faithful to Your Word. I trust that You will complete the work You've begun in me. Help me keep my heart and mind focused on You as I stand strong in faith to see Your promises come to pass in my life. In Jesus' Name. Amen.


----------



## Dahlia

willba - you are absolutely THE best.


----------



## Dahlia

Deb - sorry to hear about what you are going through. my dh and i went through a period like that a few years back where we were never bding and it seemed he wasn't in the mood all the time.

honestly, a lot of prayer and "focus on him" turned that all around. I realized i def wasn't being the best wife - very selfish and not caring about his needs at all. i started cooking for him all the time, waiting on him, listening to his stories, and in general being the kind of wife God wanted from me. WHAT A CHANGE! a few weeks of that and I literally couldn't keep him off of me. I would also recommend looking up the Love Dare online - it's free to do and just focus on doing that towards your husband. secretively might be fun too.

not saying you aren't being a good wife or anything - just what worked for me. ;)


----------



## Dahlia

oh yeah - and later he confessed that my constant complaining and generally negative attitude was what made him lose all interest in sex. so i guess men are more like women than we thought...sex IS emotional for them.


----------



## Deb111

Thanks Dahlia

Some people have actually said that I do TOO much for him :shrug: but I know where you're coming from. 

We have pretty stressful lives - both work full time, have a business of 5 houses which we rent out on a room by room basis, so we have 14 tenants, plus I tutor 3 nights a week after work, cook for us every night ... and I do find it very stressful. The last thing I need when we've had some bad news at the FS is a tenant phoning up in the middle of our meal telling us that the boiler has stopped working, or another tenant is causing a problem, or the 1.30am phonecall we had to say the shower was cold!!! or the 4.45am phonecall to tell us there was some post for us to pick up!!! :gun:

I'd sell all the houses tomorrow, but the market's not right now and hubby wouldn't hear of it - he built up the business for our future family ... the ironic thing is, after all the stress of the business, we may actually not be able to have a family of our own anyway :nope:

I did try to take the focus off it all earlier this year and put the focus back on us and I guess that helped a little - maybe I've slipped back into 'negative, stressed 'me'' without realising it so thats for the kick up the backside!! :thumbup:


----------



## Terangela

Deb- I am so sorry. I have a feeling he may be feeling like less of a man and lesser of a man in front of you. Men seem to judge them selves on their ability to pro create and their sperm being able to do the job. Is he willing to talk to you about how he feels? Some guys don't and I don't get it. He may be feeling that since he can't make babies then he is less of a man. Not the case. Men are told to love their wives. We have needs too. He may feel like you don't want to if there is no point by way of TTC. Also his lower testosterone may be playing a part in his diminished sex drive. Hang in there. Did the Dr not talk about some form of drug treatment for him? If not for the quality or amount of sperm, but at least for his sex drive? God designed us as sexual beings, there has to be something drug, counseling or something that gets him feeling more in the mood. 

Mrskcbrown- the cervix can be irritated really easily in pregnancy. I had some when I was pg with my dd at 29 weeks from a polyp that developed on my cervix. It was irritating my cervix and was causing spotting. I had to stop jogging and BDing until 37 weeks. All sorts of things can cause spotting in the early months. Your cervix can get irritated easily. I had the same thing after DTD Friday night and then no spotting Saturday. I fully expected AF to be here full on today. Still nothing just a tiny bit of brown spotting. I had two $store tests and not sure if it was an evap line or if it was an indent line on the strip, but I was squinting and had me wondering on both tests. 

Willb- Love that prayer... I think I need to print it out and post it someplace. Sometimes especially this last week I have forgotten to focus on Him and not me so much. Thanks!

Service was just what I needed today. They sang a few of my favorites which always sooth my soul. It has been a good day. The sun has been out today (we have has snow and rain all spring) so it felt wonderful basking in it. 

Still feel in limbo though. I would really like to figure out either way if I am PG or AF is coming. My $store tests this morning made me upset. It looked like there could be the faintest line, however that you had to look on an angle to see and couldn't really tell if I actually saw something or because I know that is where the test line should be that my eyes were playing tricks on me, then wondered if it was the shadow of the test window, maybe it is a faint line or maybe an evap line. I sent DH out for tampons since he was getting stuff for the grill anyway :) hehehe! I love it. He called me from the aisle asking what kind again. LOL! I should have gotten him to pick up a hpt too since I am out again. LOL!


----------



## Cornbread

I'm feeling slightly better today than yesterday, and I had a faint line on an OPK. Yay. Muffin's still not sleeping well at night and that tooth is SO close to popping through I can see it!!! Pleeeease pray that she sleeps better tonight and it comes through fast.


----------



## Terangela

Deb- Yikes! I am glad the only time I called my landlord back in the day was when I woke up at 4am to go to work and my kitchen and living room had 2 inches of water in them. My landlords were glad I called. The farm that was above the property had their pipe for the irrigation break and it flooded the septic field and because it was leaking into the basement they found a crack in the foundation they didn't know about. That fixed my ant issue when they fixed the crack. So glad none of my stuff got wrecked. I am also glad my landlords were so caring. I hope those tenants love you like I loved my landlords. They were so good to me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I hope you all are having a good monday. I am. I love having the summer off. Today is very hot. It is 98 with a heat index of 105-110. Im staying in under the air.

Thanks for the help pertaining to my spotting. Its now brown and light. I will mention it to the DR on weds. Trying to stop being so nervous about every little thing.

@cornbread: Hope that OPK gets dark real soon, so the bding can begin.:happydance:


----------



## Sayuri

Afternoon ladies its like 17:15 here in the UK I just got home and feeling soooooooo tired, I am watching Friends re run and stuffing my face with Doritos (poor baby)

Hope all of you are well! I am trying to keep up with bnb and especially this thread, waiting to see more :BFP: 

MrsKC Brown I had spotting from week 5-9 Brown and it was constant I was sooooo worried week 6 I had blood and clotting and went to the hospital whom checked the baby and said it was viable and growing, the midwife said not to worry of course I worried!!! week 8 I had another bout of blood and clotting:cry: I went back to the hospital and got scanned baby had grown! to 7mm from 2mm! there was a small sac behind they baby the posible reasons they gave me was:

1.I lost a twin 
2.Implantation bleeding
3.womb getting rid of 'old 'lining and allowing new fresh womb lining to come through to nourish baby

I was lucky they ALWAYS scanned to reassure me:thumbup:


----------



## Sayuri

oh and its perfectly normal to be nervous about every little thing! I still am!:winkwink:


----------



## Deb111

Terangela said:


> Deb- Yikes! I am glad the only time I called my landlord back in the day was when I woke up at 4am to go to work and my kitchen and living room had 2 inches of water in them. My landlords were glad I called. The farm that was above the property had their pipe for the irrigation break and it flooded the septic field and because it was leaking into the basement they found a crack in the foundation they didn't know about. That fixed my ant issue when they fixed the crack. So glad none of my stuff got wrecked. I am also glad my landlords were so caring. I hope those tenants love you like I loved my landlords. They were so good to me.


You sound like a good tenant!! :winkwink: Of course, leaks, floods, burst pipes, fires, break-ins, major electric problems, gas problems, we are available 24/7 ... but a cold shower and post to collect ... :dohh::dohh:


----------



## somedaymama

Sayuri said:


> oh and its perfectly normal to be nervous about every little thing! I still am!:winkwink:

+1


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Afternoon ladies its like 17:15 here in the UK I just got home and feeling soooooooo tired, I am watching Friends re run and stuffing my face with Doritos (poor baby)
> 
> Hope all of you are well! I am trying to keep up with bnb and especially this thread, waiting to see more :BFP:
> 
> MrsKC Brown I had spotting from week 5-9 Brown and it was constant I was sooooo worried week 6 I had blood and clotting and went to the hospital whom checked the baby and said it was viable and growing, the midwife said not to worry of course I worried!!! week 8 I had another bout of blood and clotting:cry: I went back to the hospital and got scanned baby had grown! to 7mm from 2mm! there was a small sac behind they baby the posible reasons they gave me was:
> 
> 1.I lost a twin
> 2.Implantation bleeding
> 3.womb getting rid of 'old 'lining and allowing new fresh womb lining to come through to nourish baby
> 
> I was lucky they ALWAYS scanned to reassure me:thumbup:

Thanks Sayuri for the reassurance and I will be getting scanned on weds. Im not worrying, just trying to trust God.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back Deb! We missed ya :hugs:. So sorry you're having a tough time hun. Dahlia is right. Sometimes we just need to change strategy to yield results! You're in my prayers, sweetie!

Angela, I pray you find out soon and that its good news. Glad your daughter feels better now. I really do hope you get that bfp this cycle!

Mrskc, glad your levels are great and the spotting has subsided. I know you'll carry that baby full term, by God's grace!

Willbeamom, thanks for always being an inspiration!

Sterretjie, just sending a hug your way!

Someday, Beanni & Rdy, hope you're all doing great!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!
I am glad to see that everyone is doing well! :thumbup:

Mrskc-hope all is well with your baby, I am sure the spotting is just implantation and nothing serious. Praying for you!

cornbread- hope that line gets darker for you! 

Sayuri-I too am watching Friends re-runs while on here! :winkwink: Glad you are doing well!

Guppy-good to see you dear! I've been looking at your pics on FB-Love your baby bump :hugs: Not too much longer!

Willb-thanks for the prayer and scripture. :hugs:

Deb-sorry to hear about the problems you and your dh are having. I will be praying for you two! 

Terangela-isn't waiting the hardest part! Hang in there girl! :hugs:

someday, dahlia, never, isi, beanie, and anyone I've missed. . . hope you all have a great week!

AFM-called in sick today with a migraine. . . it sucked. But, on the bright side-over the past few days we have really been blessed. They have all been small things, but a huge blessing! We sold our old living room furniture, a leaky aquarium, and we are getting a washer/dryer set for free! Praise God! :happydance: Have a great evening! I'm gonna go make some bacon bison burgers for dinner. :thumbup:


----------



## Cornbread

The line is a little darker today, not a positive yet but that's actually quite fine with me b/c I had to go to the doc today and have my quarterly respiratory infection that apparently sounded like it was headed for walking pneumonia... so i have meds and I feel crappy and hopefully this means I'll get mt + OPK in a day or two when I feel up to BD'ing. Yay!


----------



## mrskcbrown

RDY: I hope DH feels better soon! That dinner sounds good as well. Im thanking God for those awesome blessings that you got as well. He is so worthy!:happydance:

@Isi: thanks hun. Im trusting God for this baby. I said only He knows what will be so I cant do His job. I need to stop worrying and let Him handle it.:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Mrskcbrown- So very glad the spotting is stopping! I can't wait to hear about your scan. 

Cornbread- I didn't ever get a dark dark opk, so make sure to BD even if you don't. Your line may not be as dark as the control line and still O. 

Deb- I believe in respect dealing with the little things on my own. If I know how to fix something why not just do it myself and I would have waited to tell you about the mail until after 11am... only because I know too many people that work night shifts. I would also suffer through the cold shower and bring it up at a decent time. I always lucked out with awesome landlords. 

Rdy-I really hope your migraine goes away! I haven't had one in years, but used to lose my central vision from them. Feel better soon. 

Isi- You always cheer me up. You are always remembering everyone on the group and it is nice that it is nice to see you think of others as you do. I often forget to comment or say things to people who haven't said something directed to me. 

Sayuri & Someday- You never stop worrying. It just gets exponentially more so when they are out of you too. 

AFM- Well today was my first day of my new job. I wasn't too impressed the lady was 20 min late and I was 10 min early. So then after waiting 30 min to find out we have to log into the computer to get paid and that took another 10 min as she logged in first and then let the other two ladies who just arrived a few min before her go first... To find out I will get paid 30 min less even though I was there 10 min early. That irked me. I didn't have AF when I left still no AF, so I had to go to the grocery store any way... I picked up two first response tests. I took one with my pee that looked almost clear... I got a faint second line!!!! I got a BFP!!!! I am going to take the second one tomorrow and hopefully see a darker line. I am so stoked!


----------



## somedaymama

Terangela, congrats!! :dance: I can't wait to hear about tomorrow's test! 
Hopefully the job gets better!


----------



## Cornbread

Terangela, that's good to know. I'm fairly confident I haven't ov'd yet b/c my temps haven't shown it yet but i will make sure to BD the next few nights. Not BD'ing tonight b/c I'm sick and doped up, but should be well enough tomorrow and that should line up pretty well. :)


----------



## willbamom1day

Terangela said:


> I didn't have AF when I left still no AF, so I had to go to the grocery store any way... I picked up two first response tests. I took one with my pee that looked almost clear... I got a faint second line!!!! I got a BFP!!!! I am going to take the second one tomorrow and hopefully see a darker line. I am so stoked!

:happydance: Congratulations!!!

I am liking this June trend you and mrskc has started


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys :hi:

Been a bit busy tryin to get caught up at home since I had no time last week working with the kids. Today I have to get some grocery shopping done so hubby and I can eat.

I had a phone interview for a job yesterday at 9am and they never called :wacko: even after sending me a reminder email :shrug:just Gods way of telling me that is not the job for me.

rdy2b hope you feel better soon. Those Bison burgers sound delish

cornbread I hope that line gets darker at the right moment - in th emean time you get to feeling better

Terangela sorry about the job :hugs: hope it gets better

May all your needs for today be filled and may you feel the presence of God in all you do.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am so happy for you!:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well. I get my scan tomorrow so we are pleased about that. We know that everything is going to be well. We just claim it in Jesus name:thumbup:


----------



## Cornbread

willbamom1day said:


> Hi guys :hi:
> 
> Been a bit busy tryin to get caught up at home since I had no time last week working with the kids. Today I have to get some grocery shopping done so hubby and I can eat.
> 
> I had a phone interview for a job yesterday at 9am and they never called :wacko: even after sending me a reminder email :shrug:just Gods way of telling me that is not the job for me.
> 
> rdy2b hope you feel better soon. Those Bison burgers sound delish
> 
> cornbread I hope that line gets darker at the right moment - in th emean time you get to feeling better
> 
> Terangela sorry about the job :hugs: hope it gets better
> 
> May all your needs for today be filled and may you feel the presence of God in all you do.

I think the OPK missed my OV b/c looking at my chart, it appears that I OV'd on CD 13 and am now getting lines AFTER the fact. :dohh: I'm feeling a little better today. The steroid shot at the doctor's office helped a lot b/c it's letting me BREATHE again without coughing up a lung. :yay


----------



## nevertogether

cornbread, i'm not sure that is the case hun. your CM doesn't match with O and you don't have a clear enough thermal shift to confirm it. i really don't think your temps are high enough now for ovulation to have occurred.


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> cornbread, i'm not sure that is the case hun. your CM doesn't match with O and you don't have a clear enough thermal shift to confirm it. i really don't think your temps are high enough now for ovulation to have occurred.

There was a dip and 3 days of high temps, isn't that how it's calculated? How does the CM not match up? It was watery, W with Spotting one day. The day I'm missing a temp for I know it didn't dip. I went to temp this morning and remembered that I did temp that morning and don't remember what it was, just that it didn't go below the previous day's temp.

I'm really confused right now. People tell me that the height of the temp doesn't have anything to do with it that it's about a dip with three days of higher temps after, then it's not high enough and my mucus doesn't line up, can someone please straighten me out?


----------



## Cornbread

And I still don't know why the line isn't connecting with yesterday's temp. GRRRR!


----------



## nevertogether

it says creamy on CD13 hun, maybe i read wrong?


----------



## Cornbread

Oh. Hm, I dunno. WQhat about the slight dip onb CD 15? 

I think I might just put a temp in for day 17 that's the same as the day before. That would be pretty close to accurate and maybe then my chart will figure itself out. 

This is so confusing and frustrating. I'm going to make DH start getting up with Muffin so I don't miss any more temps. LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG, Angela!!! Congratulations!!! I'm grinning from ear to ear! So very happy for you :hugs: 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow, Mrskc! :thumbup: 

As for me, AF is getting ready to make her grand entrance, and with a vengeance too. I feel positively awful!

Hope everyone is great!


----------



## Cornbread

Isi, that sucks. Hope you feel better fast!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello my lovelies! :flower:
Just caught myself up with everyone. The link still isn't co ing up as it should for me...I sorta wonder if it's bc I in the 3rd trimester and this is in TTC :shrug: idid read an announcement once that said after the 1st tri we aren't "supposed" to stick around in the TTC section as it may be tough on others. Either way, I still want to kit w. U girls so I have ever intention of reading the F.A.I.T.H thread! :) I just have to click on the link in profile for now on.

Anyways, God is in this "place"! 
You girls are so encouraging. 
The DH and I are finally getting settled into our new home. We found this fantastic church! I am very excited about it! I have to admit prior to moving I found it hard to look forward to church, but now I can't wait! We made some great new friends (mainly couples) and I am thrilled to do life with them!

Blessings to you ladies! 
What a privilege it is to honor and serve our Lord. What a privilege it is.to come together on a secular site and praise Jesus together. How wonderful is our God? More wonderful than i think I can wrap my head around!


----------



## nevertogether

Cornbread said:


> Oh. Hm, I dunno. WQhat about the slight dip onb CD 15?
> 
> I think I might just put a temp in for day 17 that's the same as the day before. That would be pretty close to accurate and maybe then my chart will figure itself out.
> 
> This is so confusing and frustrating. I'm going to make DH start getting up with Muffin so I don't miss any more temps. LOL

i hope you get it figured out hun.. i understand the frustration. i'm not a chart expert, just offering opinions on what i have gathered. i've seen that in most cases post ovulation temps are higher than the ones you are getting. usually 97.7 and higher (you could be different though..some people get lower temps..) which is why i said i don't believe your temps after the day you believed you O'ed are high enough to confirm o. there just doesn't seem to be a clear enough thermal shift. check out my charts if you want to see what i mean, as an example. i have a pretty clear thermal shift so maybe that will help me better express what i'm trying to say.


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Oh. Hm, I dunno. WQhat about the slight dip onb CD 15?
> 
> I think I might just put a temp in for day 17 that's the same as the day before. That would be pretty close to accurate and maybe then my chart will figure itself out.
> 
> This is so confusing and frustrating. I'm going to make DH start getting up with Muffin so I don't miss any more temps. LOL
> 
> i hope you get it figured out hun.. i understand the frustration. i'm not a chart expert, just offering opinions on what i have gathered. i've seen that in most cases post ovulation temps are higher than the ones you are getting. usually 97.7 and higher (you could be different though..some people get lower temps..) which is why i said i don't believe your temps after the day you believed you O'ed are high enough to confirm o. there just doesn't seem to be a clear enough thermal shift. check out my charts if you want to see what i mean, as an example. i have a pretty clear thermal shift so maybe that will help me better express what i'm trying to say.Click to expand...

Thanks. :) I'm sorry I'm being crabby. I get cranky when I'm sick and I'm afraid I'm taking it out on my chart. I'm sorry if it seemed like it was spilling over onto you or anyone else offering opinions. I'm not mad at anyone except my temps and my body (and the teething gremlin).


----------



## nevertogether

completely understandable honey :hugs: hope your body gets straight very soon!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc how exciting for tomorrow :happydance:

cornbread temping is a bit challenging and with no other months to compare it makes it even harder thats why they say its best you use the every other day method

isi :cry: sorry the witch is coming

Guppy you are a part of this group and we have to stick together as well as follow along on you and your lil one so please don't loose us :hugs: Amen to what you wrote


----------



## Cornbread

what's the every other day method? I thought you're supposed to temp every day?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Oh. Hm, I dunno. WQhat about the slight dip onb CD 15?
> 
> I think I might just put a temp in for day 17 that's the same as the day before. That would be pretty close to accurate and maybe then my chart will figure itself out.
> 
> This is so confusing and frustrating. I'm going to make DH start getting up with Muffin so I don't miss any more temps. LOL

My suggestion is to continue bding at least every other day. I agree with nevertogether that I think they need to be a bit higher but you never know. I thought I had O'd on CD 20 and would have missed my BfP if we didnt keep bding. My O date wasnt until about CD28!:shrug: Ive never had one that late.

Like willbamom told me, dont stress over the temps. God is still in control and not a chart. Happy :sex:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hello my lovelies! :flower:
> Just caught myself up with everyone. The link still isn't co ing up as it should for me...I sorta wonder if it's bc I in the 3rd trimester and this is in TTC :shrug: idid read an announcement once that said after the 1st tri we aren't "supposed" to stick around in the TTC section as it may be tough on others. Either way, I still want to kit w. U girls so I have ever intention of reading the F.A.I.T.H thread! :) I just have to click on the link in profile for now on.
> 
> Anyways, God is in this "place"!
> You girls are so encouraging.
> The DH and I are finally getting settled into our new home. We found this fantastic church! I am very excited about it! I have to admit prior to moving I found it hard to look forward to church, but now I can't wait! We made some great new friends (mainly couples) and I am thrilled to do life with them!
> 
> Blessings to you ladies!
> What a privilege it is to honor and serve our Lord. What a privilege it is.to come together on a secular site and praise Jesus together. How wonderful is our God? More wonderful than i think I can wrap my head around!

I am so happy that you have found a wonderful church home. I hope everything else is coming together as well. It is a great thing that Jesus can be everywhere and anywhere.:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Guppy051708 said:


> Hello my lovelies! :flower:
> Just caught myself up with everyone. The link still isn't co ing up as it should for me...I sorta wonder if it's bc I in the 3rd trimester and this is in TTC :shrug: idid read an announcement once that said after the 1st tri we aren't "supposed" to stick around in the TTC section as it may be tough on others. Either way, I still want to kit w. U girls so I have ever intention of reading the F.A.I.T.H thread! :) I just have to click on the link in profile for now on.

I don't get notified of new messages on F.A.I.T.H since they updated the site - it doesn't matter what I do. All my other groups update me on posts but not this one :shrug:


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> Oh. Hm, I dunno. WQhat about the slight dip onb CD 15?
> 
> I think I might just put a temp in for day 17 that's the same as the day before. That would be pretty close to accurate and maybe then my chart will figure itself out.
> 
> This is so confusing and frustrating. I'm going to make DH start getting up with Muffin so I don't miss any more temps. LOL
> 
> My suggestion is to continue bding at least every other day. I agree with nevertogether that I think they need to be a bit higher but you never know. I thought I had O'd on CD 20 and would have missed my BfP if we didnt keep bding. My O date wasnt until about CD28!:shrug: Ive never had one that late.
> 
> Like willbamom told me, dont stress over the temps. God is still in control and not a chart. Happy :sex:Click to expand...

Oooh, ok, I see what you mean.


----------



## somedaymama

I'm not sure what the notifications are that you're missing, but you can subscribe to the thread and any other threads you look at regularly, and then look at the subscriptions page when you sign in. I just figured out how to do this a few weeks ago, and it makes everything much easier to find! 

To subscribe to a thread, click on "thread tools" toward the top of the page. To look at your subscribed threads, click on "quick links" a little higher on the page. Any threads with new posts will be bolded. 

I'm not sure if that's what you all were talking about, but if not you should try it!


----------



## Terangela

Cornbread- I just made sure to BD everyday from cd 8-26 I kind of expected a 25 ish day cycle. It all depends on how long your cycles seem to be. I Oed with my two other kids early about cd11. Then I had -opk's from cd 9-16 so I figured I better keep bding in case I Oed later like Mrskcbrown or others I had seen. I didn't temp, but had planned on temping next month. 

I am still a little in disbelief. I got a much darker second line today. Trying to figure out when to go to the Dr. Good news is I get to put off getting my kidney stone blasted for 10-11 months. LOL! I need to remember to call about that soon.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Congrats Angela!!! I am sooo excited for you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Cornbread- I just made sure to BD everyday from cd 8-26 I kind of expected a 25 ish day cycle. It all depends on how long your cycles seem to be. I Oed with my two other kids early about cd11. Then I had -opk's from cd 9-16 so I figured I better keep bding in case I Oed later like Mrskcbrown or others I had seen. I didn't temp, but had planned on temping next month.
> 
> I am still a little in disbelief. I got a much darker second line today. Trying to figure out when to go to the Dr. Good news is I get to put off getting my kidney stone blasted for 10-11 months. LOL! I need to remember to call about that soon.

I would call the DR now. They get booked so quickly and I know it takes some longer than others to get an appt. My first appt is this thursday.:happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

just wanted to share a lil something with you all

_If you wake up feeling grumpy think of me and smile - God_

Have a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

willb - i love that quote, thank you much for sharing it. :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

somedaymama said:


> I'm not sure what the notifications are that you're missing, but you can subscribe to the thread and any other threads you look at regularly, and then look at the subscriptions page when you sign in. I just figured out how to do this a few weeks ago, and it makes everything much easier to find!
> 
> To subscribe to a thread, click on "thread tools" toward the top of the page. To look at your subscribed threads, click on "quick links" a little higher on the page. Any threads with new posts will be bolded.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's what you all were talking about, but if not you should try it!

Thanks someday - mine used to do it automatically when I posted in any thread and then email me every time there was a new message, but hopefully I have FORCED it to subscribe me by doing it that way :thumbup:


----------



## beanni #1

Another :bfp: congratulations Angela. I pray this is a chain reaction :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## willbamom1day

beanni #1 said:


> Another :bfp: congratulations Angela. I pray this is a chain reaction :)

me too :thumbup:


----------



## Terangela

Thanks everyone. It is starting to sink in. :happydance: I really didn't want to be looking forward to Winter as we have had a dreadfully cold spring with snow into May. Now here I am looking forward to seeing Winter again. LOL! 

Mrskcbrown- I hope your appointment goes well! It is exciting going for a prenatal appointment vs. any other appointment. I am just never a fan of the last ones where they do the group b strep test and such. You are right, I should book or get in soon. 

Hope everyone is having a glorious day! I was listening to the radio earlier and Never been Unloved by Micheal W. Smith was on... It just seemed soothing. Made me realize I have never been unloved no matter how unworthy I have been. Made me smile.


----------



## Cornbread

Terangela said:


> Thanks everyone. It is starting to sink in. :happydance: I really didn't want to be looking forward to Winter as we have had a dreadfully cold spring with snow into May. Now here I am looking forward to seeing Winter again. LOL!
> 
> Mrskcbrown- I hope your appointment goes well! It is exciting going for a prenatal appointment vs. any other appointment. I am just never a fan of the last ones where they do the group b strep test and such. You are right, I should book or get in soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a glorious day! I was listening to the radio earlier and Never been Unloved by Micheal W. Smith was on... It just seemed soothing. Made me realize I have never been unloved no matter how unworthy I have been. Made me smile.

Winter is the best time to be pregnant. I'd much rather have my hot flashes when it's cold than when it's hot.


----------



## MiBebe

Hello everyone,

I have been thanking God every day for my baby. I got my period last Friday and I was highly upset, but took a deep breath and thanked God that I am healed. I might sound crazy to some people, but I am still thanking Him every day because I am pregnant with a beautiful, healthy baby. I just refuse to give up and I am truly EXPECTING to become pregnant.


----------



## Deb111

Angela - not sure if I've said congrats yet!!! H&H 9 months to you both :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya!

I had an early scan today at my fertility specialist and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some. It was just a little black dot but I was just happy to see something there.

Tomorrow we go to OB to get this party started.

I was trying to ease into the pregnancy forums for first tri and for february 2011 but there have been so many losses this past week, its making me nervous. I had to stop checking in over there. Everyday I pray we make it to term.

I hope everyone is well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> Hiya!
> 
> I had an early scan today at my fertility specialist and it went well. They dated us at 4w5d, so only 1 day ahead. We go for another one in 10 days. We get a scan every 2 weeks for 10 weeks because we were initially under the care of a fertility specialist and this is their procedure. Im not complaining, I want to see the little bub everytime I can. I think it will help to ease my mind some. It was just a little black dot but I was just happy to see something there.
> 
> Tomorrow we go to OB to get this party started.
> 
> I was trying to ease into the pregnancy forums for first tri and for february 2011 but there have been so many losses this past week, its making me nervous. I had to stop checking in over there. Everyday I pray we make it to term.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of prayers that your little one is sticky!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing great!

Congrats again, Angela!!! So very happy for you :hugs:

Glad the scan went well, Mrskc! I'm sure you'll have a h&h 8+ months :thumbup:

I LOVE your PMA, Mibebe!!!!! Totally awesome!! I'm trying to adopt some myself :)

Willbeamom, are you in your 2ww yet?

Deb hun...you're still in my heart and prayers!!

Someday, Beanni, Sterr, Cornbread, Rdy....hope you're all good.

As for me....I had a scan yesterday, and my doctor declined to put me on clomid, or injectibles, this cycle. He says my ovaries are a little swollen and he wants them to rest for a cycle or two. So I guess I have to do things au naturel this cycle. Trying to build up my PMA....but I do know that with GOD, all things are possible!!!! So.....I'll do my possible best and leave the rest to God.


----------



## willbamom1day

Hiya guys! 

been up since 5:30 this morning and I have gotten 4 loads of laundry done, 2 bathrooms cleaned, bed made, and house dusted - I am a cleaning machine this morning.

I think I may head over to my aunts a lil later for a swim in her pool as it has been in the 100's here the past few days

mrskc :happydance: glad all went well with the scan. Stay away from the 1st tri forum for awhile - keep praying and believing :hugs: Keep us updated on the doc appt 

MiBebe declare it girlfriend! Gods word says if we believe it we will receive it 

isi I am in 2ww - 11 dpo today and according to FF my test day is Sunday Fathers day - only God knows. With God all things are possible so that means you don't need clomid - hey didn't mrskc get pregnant the month she was taken off of it :winkwink:

Deb I hope all is well with you :hugs:

Cornbread hows it going with the chart and O situation any news?

everyone else be blessed!

_Today focus on all your blessings, even the small ones - God_


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Willbeamom :hugs:. Yeah, Mrskc DID get her BFP the cycle she went off clomid. Hoping I get that blessing as well. With God ALL things are indeed possible!! It shall be well. And I will be praying for you as you approach your test date, hun! By God's grace, there will be more :bfp:s on this thread real sooooooooon!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Willbeamom :hugs:. Yeah, Mrskc DID get her BFP the cycle she went off clomid. Hoping I get that blessing as well. With God ALL things are indeed possible!! It shall be well. And I will be praying for you as you approach your test date, hun! By God's grace, there will be more :bfp:s on this thread real sooooooooon!!!

Amen!


----------



## MiBebe

willbamom1day said:


> Hiya guys!
> 
> been up since 5:30 this morning and I have gotten 4 loads of laundry done, 2 bathrooms cleaned, bed made, and house dusted - I am a cleaning machine this morning.

Wow I see you're on a roll! I'll have to PM you my home address so you can do some of my laundry :happydance:


----------



## Cornbread

Hey guys. I'm doing alright, finally feeling a little better today. I think I finally ovulated. I had a HUGE dip in temp yesterday and today a huge jump so I'm looking for temps to stay up the next two days and hopefully finally get my crosshairs. We'll see :)


----------



## Terangela

Isi- I have heard so many people that get PG the month they take a clomid break. It is very common. It seems to work like a charm along with filling out adoption paper work or getting a dog. I got PG the first time the month I filled out the adoption paper work and was talking to my DH about when we would send it in. It worked for another lady on a board I was on too. Except she had already paid initial fees and gotten her screening done and found out she was PG the day the social worker gave their clearance. I was willing to get a dog too LOL! My friend just got a dog after trying for #2 for 9 months on then they went to the FS as they had to use clomid to conceive their first. They got the dog and she got PG that cycle. 

Mrskcbrown- I am staying clear of the Feb board on here. I am on BC Canada and I don't read any of the ones about M/C. I don't want to start reading into anything and creating more worry about something out of my control. I would love an early scan too, not to see details, just to know there is definitely only one in there. I am going to go to a walk in clinic tomorrow for a confirmation and referral. 

Willb- want to come here next. There is always laundry to do and the floors could always use a go over. I have dusting to do that I tend to leave for way too long. My house looks clean and orderly, but I see all the dirty bits. Like most of my walls can get washed to about the 3' mark. My shoe closet needs to be tidied up again. It is true that all things are possible for God. 

Cornbread- I hope this is your month! 

Rdy- Hope all is well. I had you in my prayers last night. 

Deb- How are you doing? 

Busy morning/afternoon here today. My friend called at 8am and asked if I could babysit again. She asked me before, but thought her son's field trip had been cxled. It hadn't so she asked if she could bring him over right away. Then dropped him off shortly after. My DD has her preschool wrap up today at a city park rain or shine and well, it is raining. Only 48F going up to 53F today. Brrrrr! Then having to haul 3 kids in the rain to an out door event isn't so much fun. I have to layer all of us so that we will not feel frozen. This is the coldest June I remember. Better start getting ready it starts in an hour and my kids are still in PJ's. LOL!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Angela :hugs:. I am really praying it's a sign of something good this cycle. And yeah, I think it's good that you avoid those m/c boards. Just stay positive. You have a sticky bean for sure!!

Good luck Cornbread :thumbup:


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks y'all. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for helping me w. The subscription to this thread :D
Idk why it didnt do it automatically like my other bazillion threads om on :shrug: oh well. Problem fixed :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

Terangela said:


> Deb- How are you doing?

I'm doing ok thanks Angela. Busy trying to lose some weight although we did give in tonight and have a takeaway ... I've spent every evening after work this week writing end of term reports and I'm so tired, I didn't have the time or energy to cook tonight ... but I'm sure one takeaway wont hurt!

As for TTC, I just feel like everything's in limbo right now. We've been told we will get a date for hubby's SSR to be done in Oct, but the dates of surgeries for Oct haven't been released by the surgeon yet, so we just have to wait :shrug:

Had a letter back from the hospital's complaint dept yesterday, just saying our complaints have been logged and we will hear the outcome of them looking into it within 5 weeks so that will be interesting

I've left huuby watching the world cup downstairs to come and catch up on here ... I seriously cannot take the constant noise of those flippin' horns anymore!!!!! :gun: :gun: :gun:

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## willbamom1day

Cornbread it does look like you may have finally ovulated or maybe you already ovulated and that was an implantation dip - it's just so hard to tell right now especially since you don't have any other months to compare temps to.

Terangelamy hubby always tells me the house is clean but I can ss the little things that he can't - still need to do floors but it keeps storming here. A cold June Wow! it has been in the 100's here the past few days

Deb :hugs:

as for me the pool was great! gonna do some bible reading and then get ready to fix dinner. I take my temp again in the morning to see where I stand.


----------



## Cornbread

willba, I thought about starting my chart a month or two ago so I would have comparisons, but since I was on the patch was told it wouldn't give me an accurate comparison. I guess I'll have to do what others do and be patient until I either get a BFP or have a month or two to compare it to. Good news is, all three points on teh chart that people said "Hey, I think you ovulated here" we BD'd at so I don't know what more I could have done to increase my chances of an egg catching this month. LOL

Time to remember to just trust God that His will will be done.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this site and new to ttc - this is our first official cycle (decided to try last month but missed my ovulation - doh!!!)

We have both prayed about starting a family and feel that this is the right time, so trusting that God will help us!

Have bought Clearblue Digital Ovulation tests so going to try those and see how it goes.

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Deb111

Hi Lara

Welcome to the group. I hope you don't have to wait too long for your :bfp: 

Deb x


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Lara :wave:
Glad you could join us!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey everyone!:howdy:

@Isi: Yes this was the month I didnt take clomid and bamm :bfp:. So I know its all God! Not to say that the medications arent God because he gave people the wisdom to create them:happydance:.

@Terangela: I am steering clear until 12 weeks.:thumbup:

@willbeamom: Gosh I hope you get a fathers day :bfp:. That would be so awesome!:happydance:

@Deb:How are you? Im still praying girl!:hugs:

@Guppy: So glad you are back!:happydance:

@cornbread: I hope that is an O dip!:happydance:

and anyone else that I missed:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


As for me, went to my OB today, and we just discussed having a vaginal birth after caesarean, and breast feeding. Then before I left they gave me a book on pregnancy and childbirth and a big bag full of goodies. I will also have my baby at this brand new hospital that was just built and supposedly has all the bells and whistles. Just opened last week.:happydance: Im still praying though. Thank you all for all your kind words and prayer. 


*Prayer changes things!*:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

mrskc, I hope you're able to have your VBAC. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Great news mrskc! With today's technology and a great OB I'm sure you'll be able to have your VBAC :)


----------



## somedaymama

Cornbread, I've been looking at your chart for a few days trying to figure it out...;) I didn't realize you just came off of hormonal BC, that probably explains it! Hopefully the dip and rise the last couple days was ovulation, but if not it's probably just your hormones working themselves out. It's perfectly normal not to have a normal cycle right after BC. 

Welcome, LaraJJ!


----------



## somedaymama

sounds like a great visit mrskc! Those first pregnancy visits are the best!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrskc :hugs:. I'm also praying you get a VBAC as well. Oooh nice...new hospital! Sounds awesome!! So happy for you!

Welcome Lara!

Deb, Angela, Willbeamom, Someday, Beanni, Rdy, Sterr, Nevertogether, Cornbread.... everyone....hope you're all keeping well and getting ready for a great weekend!

As for me, its CD3 and I'm looking forward to the rest of my cycle. Hope to be able to do the SMEP this cycle....so fx for that. Besides that, I'm pretty much looking forward to a great weekend :happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

Cornbread said:


> willba, I thought about starting my chart a month or two ago so I would have comparisons, but since I was on the patch was told it wouldn't give me an accurate comparison. I guess I'll have to do what others do and be patient until I either get a BFP or have a month or two to compare it to. Good news is, all three points on teh chart that people said "Hey, I think you ovulated here" we BD'd at so I don't know what more I could have done to increase my chances of an egg catching this month. LOL
> 
> Time to remember to just trust God that His will will be done.

My hubby always tells me "baby we can only do our part as God brings the increase"

May you be blessed this cycle


----------



## willbamom1day

It's weekend time :happydance: 

Welcome Lara:hugs: may you soon be blessed with a bfp

mrskc sounds like the appt was great , I am sooo happy for you :hugs: and you are so right prayer does change things

isi this cycle I am on is the 2nd cycle hubby and I have tried SMEP, with God's increase I hope your blessed by it.

_When disappointment gets you down - try again. When God closes a door it's because He has something better for you. Don't give up - keep trying and know that God has your best interest at heart.

God can do what human beings cannot. Get your eyes off your problems and onto God. Believe and stay in faith, never look down keep your eyes on the Lord. God bless you all!_


----------



## willbamom1day

Heavenly Father, most Gracious and Loving 
God, I pray to you that you bless 
My faith group friends and me. 

Dear GOD, I send up this prayer request for I know that you will pour out a blessing for all who believe and trust in You.

I thank you in Advance for your blessings. 

Release your Godly wisdom that we may be a 
Good steward over all that you have given us 
GOD, for I know how wonderful and mighty 
You are and how if we just obey you and walk 
In your word and have the faith of a Mustard 
Seed that you will pour out blessings. 

Thank you now Lord for the recent blessings we all have 
Received and for the blessings yet to come, 
Because I know you are not done with us yet. 

In Jesus name Amen...


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks willbe! I needed to hear that this morning. 

I need to rant a little bit. . . I have had a very frustrating week. So, I was applying for a position at work that would be a slight promotion that I am more than qualified for. I have been working for this company for 8 years. Well, the other person who was applying has only been with them for 3 years and comes to me for help all the time. Anyway, everyone thought I would get the promotion, afterall, I have been there for forever and am very knowledgeable in what I do (more so than the other person at least). But no, they gave it to the other person. I am so hurt and frustrated! I just don't understand. The other person isn't even going to be with the company much longer because he is leaving for school in about 6 mos. Ugh. I have just told myself that God knows best, and that it wasn't for me for a good reason. But I am still frustrated. Okay. . . I'm done with my rant :blush:

Welcome lara! Glad you can join us.

Mrskc-glad your appt went so well! 

Everyone else, glad to see you all have had a good week and hope you have a great weekend! Keeping you all in my prayers!! :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- I know exactly how that feels. I know it happened for a reason, I still don't know what it was. But some reason any way. Just be an example and a shining light in the situation. I felt stung and like it was a personal attack. I had to remember that how I act and talk about the situation reflects on me. Just remember to praise God in all things no matter how hard. It doesn't seem like a fair or just situation. 

Willb- Your prayers and verse reminders are always food for the soul. 

I am going to go to a walk in clinic later this afternoon to get confirmation and things rolling. Have to run soon to go to a play date.


----------



## Cornbread

My temps still going up. Yay!

I hope everyone is doing well this lovely Friday. DH and I are going to the opera tonight, I got him tickets to Rigoletto for Father's Day. :)

willba, thank you for posting that, I needed to be reminded of that.


----------



## MiBebe

Looking forward to the nice weather this weekend.


----------



## willbamom1day

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks willbe! I needed to hear that this morning.
> 
> I need to rant a little bit. . . I have had a very frustrating week. So, I was applying for a position at work that would be a slight promotion that I am more than qualified for. I have been working for this company for 8 years. Well, the other person who was applying has only been with them for 3 years and comes to me for help all the time. Anyway, everyone thought I would get the promotion, afterall, I have been there for forever and am very knowledgeable in what I do (more so than the other person at least). But no, they gave it to the other person. I am so hurt and frustrated! I just don't understand. The other person isn't even going to be with the company much longer because he is leaving for school in about 6 mos. Ugh. I have just told myself that God knows best, and that it wasn't for me for a good reason. But I am still frustrated. Okay. . . I'm done with my rant :blush:
> 
> Welcome lara! Glad you can join us.
> 
> Mrskc-glad your appt went so well!
> 
> Everyone else, glad to see you all have had a good week and hope you have a great weekend! Keeping you all in my prayers!! :hugs:

:hugs: it is sooo hard to go through something like that but you said it best "God knows best, and that it wasn't for me for a good reason" 

looks like it may have been you who God wanted me to share with this morning - here it is again

_When disappointment gets you down - try again. When God closes a door it's because He has something better for you. Don't give up - keep trying and know that God has your best interest at heart.

God can do what human beings cannot. Get your eyes off your problems and onto God. Believe and stay in faith, never look down keep your eyes on the Lord._

God has you right where He needs you to be so hang in there you never know what He may have coming for you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

MiBebe said:


> Looking forward to the nice weather this weekend.

I wish we were too. It's suppose to rain all weekend 

Be blessed :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the nice weather this weekend.
> 
> I wish we were too. It's suppose to rain all weekend
> 
> Be blessed :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi ladies! Glad to see everyone doing so well! 

RDY, I know you were upset but you were right, God knows best.:hugs: You will receive something even better!

Its so hot here. Its been hot the last 2 weeks. 98+, with heat indexes of 105-110 daily. I just went to Wal-mart and almost melted.:shrug: My mom, grandma and daughter are coming to visit tomorrow from Chicago for a week and I am soo happy. My daughter spends the entire summer there when school is out so I miss her a bit. I think she is having a lot of fun because she rarely calls. I think she misses living there but when I ask her if we should move back, she says no, lol. She has friends in both places and Im sure my parents are spoiling her to pieces.:dohh:


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> @Deb:How are you? Im still praying girl!:hugs:

I'm doing ok thanks MrsKC. I feel very much like we're in limbo at the moment though. 

We've pushed hubby's SSR date back to Oct rather than August as I've got him on wellman conception and omega 3 fish oil as we want to make sure that if they do find any sperm, they are of the best they can be (despite urologist told us there was nothing we could or should be doing to improve them!! which is just crazy!! :shrug:) So we're giving oursevles 3 - 4 months before the op. That's also giving me time to lose the 28+pounds I need to lose before ICSI.

Hubby is dealing with it pretty well, but I know it will be a very different story 'if' the SSR doesn't find anything :nope:

I'm glad your appt went so well. It must be so exciting for you :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good weekend
xx


----------



## Deb111

Rdy - I'm so sorry about the job - it really sucks :hugs: xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> @Deb:How are you? Im still praying girl!:hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok thanks MrsKC. I feel very much like we're in limbo at the moment though.
> 
> We've pushed hubby's SSR date back to Oct rather than August as I've got him on wellman conception and omega 3 fish oil as we want to make sure that if they do find any sperm, they are of the best they can be (despite urologist told us there was nothing we could or should be doing to improve them!! which is just crazy!! :shrug:) So we're giving oursevles 3 - 4 months before the op. That's also giving me time to lose the 28+pounds I need to lose before ICSI.
> 
> Hubby is dealing with it pretty well, but I know it will be a very different story 'if' the SSR doesn't find anything :nope:
> 
> I'm glad your appt went so well. It must be so exciting for you :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend
> xxClick to expand...

Im praying everything goes well and yes its good to get DH on those meds. Every little bit helps.:hugs:

Im excited and Oh so nervous. Now even forums that are not in the pregnancy forums are experiencing miscarriages. Luckily I have you girls on FAITH praying for me and I pray for you all as well!:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Praying that it's a very sticky bean for you and I know you will be holding a beautiful baby in 251 days time!! :happydance:

Have a great time with your family - I'm sure you can't wait to see your daughter! xx


----------



## Terangela

So I had my appointment today. I got my form for an early u/s no problem. I also had a prescription for diclectin made out as I was really sick with my other two. The Dr said there is no question that I am PG. It popped up on the test right away and the test line was darker than the control line. She was so nice and I felt really comfortable with her. She said she would take me on for my PG and then one of the other Dr's is taking regular patients for everything else. They just all seemed so sweet and nice there. I had a really good experience. Not only that it is about a 10 min drive from my house. With my last PG I had to drive into the next city about 45 min and pay for parking to go for my appointments. The u/s place is also about 8 min from my house. I was almost giddy leaving the office. 

I'll check back later. Have to get dinner on the go.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> So I had my appointment today. I got my form for an early u/s no problem. I also had a prescription for diclectin made out as I was really sick with my other two. The Dr said there is no question that I am PG. It popped up on the test right away and the test line was darker than the control line. She was so nice and I felt really comfortable with her. She said she would take me on for my PG and then one of the other Dr's is taking regular patients for everything else. They just all seemed so sweet and nice there. I had a really good experience. Not only that it is about a 10 min drive from my house. With my last PG I had to drive into the next city about 45 min and pay for parking to go for my appointments. The u/s place is also about 8 min from my house. I was almost giddy leaving the office.
> 
> I'll check back later. Have to get dinner on the go.

Thats awesome Terangela. Im so happy.:happydance: How far along are you?


----------



## Deb111

Great news Angela :happydance:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning!

I was hoping I could get some prayers from you ladies - my sisters in Christ.

I woke this morning 13 dpo with some diffrent feelings :shrug: and my temp. Have a look at my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c and let me know what you think.

Hubby and I have decided to test in the morning.


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was hoping I could get some prayers from you ladies - my sisters in Christ.
> 
> I woke this morning 13 dpo with some diffrent feelings :shrug: and my temp. Have a look at my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c and let me know what you think.
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to test in the morning.

I think its looking pretty darn awesome. Thats how my temp did, went up high. Are you going to test with a FRER or digital? Keep us posted.

I am calling you out in prayer and know that God can do anything, no matter what the result is. Although, Im asking God for + results. You and hubby deserve this. God shall reward you for supporting others even when its sometimes hard to do. I know, been there, done that, have a tee-shirt and bag to match:haha:.

How are you feeling? I felt literally nothing before BFP, just saw that high temp and said what the heck, may as well test.

Praying for you.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Your chart looks VERY good, willb!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> willbamom1day said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> I was hoping I could get some prayers from you ladies - my sisters in Christ.
> 
> I woke this morning 13 dpo with some diffrent feelings :shrug: and my temp. Have a look at my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c and let me know what you think.
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to test in the morning.
> 
> I think its looking pretty darn awesome. Thats how my temp did, went up high. Are you going to test with a FRER or digital? Keep us posted.
> 
> I am calling you out in prayer and know that God can do anything, no matter what the result is. Although, Im asking God for + results. You and hubby deserve this. God shall reward you for supporting others even when its sometimes hard to do. I know, been there, done that, have a tee-shirt and bag to match:haha:.
> 
> How are you feeling? I felt literally nothing before BFP, just saw that high temp and said what the heck, may as well test.
> 
> Praying for you.:hugs:Click to expand...

I woke this morning with waves of nausea and when I had my normal morning coffee it made me feel like I was gonna vomit and my nipples are real sore which taht started yesterday after I took a 2 hr nap

thank you so very much for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willbamom1day said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> I was hoping I could get some prayers from you ladies - my sisters in Christ.
> 
> I woke this morning 13 dpo with some diffrent feelings :shrug: and my temp. Have a look at my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24362c and let me know what you think.
> 
> Hubby and I have decided to test in the morning.
> 
> I think its looking pretty darn awesome. Thats how my temp did, went up high. Are you going to test with a FRER or digital? Keep us posted.
> 
> I am calling you out in prayer and know that God can do anything, no matter what the result is. Although, Im asking God for + results. You and hubby deserve this. God shall reward you for supporting others even when its sometimes hard to do. I know, been there, done that, have a tee-shirt and bag to match:haha:.
> 
> How are you feeling? I felt literally nothing before BFP, just saw that high temp and said what the heck, may as well test.
> 
> Praying for you.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I woke this morning with waves of nausea and when I had my normal morning coffee it made me feel like I was gonna vomit and my nipples are real sore which taht started yesterday after I took a 2 hr nap
> 
> thank you so very much for your kind words :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks willbe! I needed to hear that this morning.
> 
> I need to rant a little bit. . . I have had a very frustrating week. So, I was applying for a position at work that would be a slight promotion that I am more than qualified for. I have been working for this company for 8 years. Well, the other person who was applying has only been with them for 3 years and comes to me for help all the time. Anyway, everyone thought I would get the promotion, afterall, I have been there for forever and am very knowledgeable in what I do (more so than the other person at least). But no, they gave it to the other person. I am so hurt and frustrated! I just don't understand. The other person isn't even going to be with the company much longer because he is leaving for school in about 6 mos. Ugh. I have just told myself that God knows best, and that it wasn't for me for a good reason. But I am still frustrated. Okay. . . I'm done with my rant :blush:
> 
> Welcome lara! Glad you can join us.
> 
> Mrskc-glad your appt went so well!
> 
> Everyone else, glad to see you all have had a good week and hope you have a great weekend! Keeping you all in my prayers!! :hugs:



hiya Rdy2BaMom

Although it might be frustrating that you didn't get the job. Always remember that everything happens with a reason and i know that God's got something better instore for you. Keep holding on to His hands and promise.:flower:

Have a nice weekend x


----------



## Darkest

Ok, ermmm where to start.
Truth is, i'm a big big believer in evolution. I'm not even sure if God exists. I usually use him for someone to blame when things go wrong, but never thank him when things go right.

I've read a few posts(there are quite a few to go through!) and enjoyed reading tehm and some of the verses.
Hope you don't mind if i pop in from time to time.


----------



## Deb111

Hi Darkest - you're welcome to pop in any time :flower:

Willba - I don't know anything about temps and charting, but your symptoms sound good. Praying that you get some great news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Darkest :flower:
No problem with popping in from time to time :thumbup:
This is really just a place to lift each other up and keep our eyes on Jesus 
Look forward to getting to know you :D


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed willb! :dust:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome darkest!:flower: We are a group of women who love Jesus. You are welcome to join us anytime:hugs:.


----------



## willbamom1day

Welcome Darkest :hugs: we would love to have you around. Feel free to read and join in we have enough love for everyone.

Thank you Deb and Never

Hope to have good news in the morning

Hope everyone is having a blessed weekend


----------



## Cornbread

Hi Darkest, welcome. :) 

I GOT CROSSHAIRS!!! It was in fact the 20th.


----------



## Terangela

Willb- I can't wait to log on tomorrow! I'll be praying for you. 

Darkest- Welcome! Hope you pop by often. 

Finally some sun it wasn't too hot got up to around 68 today which is a whole lot better than it has been. Going to be thunder showers tonight. My shoulders got a little burned that felt good. I broke the hammock this afternoon. Luckily it was only hanging about 5 inches over the grass when it came crashing down with me on it. Luckily the grass is pretty thick from all the rain. This is great. I am on the porch typing away while the kids draw with chalk all over the side walk. They are having fun and I am relaxing. This is nice. I could handle more nice weather. I really hope everyone else is having a beautiful day either in weather or in company.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Terangela: Girl 68, that would be like winter here to the people in southern USA, LOL.:haha: Its like 98 now and its 8:16pm. Our heat indexes daily are about 105:shrug:. Luckily when I get "bigger" it will be cooler and I wont suffer much, LOL. Im glad that you had a wonderful day and you didnt get hurt from the hammock.

@willberaying for good news in the morning.

@cornbread: woohoo for crosshairs. Hopefully you got your bding in.:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

It's amazing to me how close new hampshire is to Canada and yet the heat was so different! It was about 95 degrees here :coolio:

When I lived at Penn state it was so funny the way people dressed during certain times of the year! All the southern folk were in heavy sweats if it got to 55 degrees or less :cold: and the minute it was above 45 degrees all the people from the north were sun bathing :flasher: :rofl:

...but now that I live in new Hampshire....seeems like Pennsylvania is really southern! :haha:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Willb-Sounds sooo promising! Praying for you! :hugs:

Welcome Darkest! Glad you popped by and hope to see you around more :flower: You are always welcome here. 

Yay Cornbread for crosshairs!! 

Thank you all for your encouraging words regarding my job. The same position opened up in a different city not far from here where we actually plan on moving too sooner than later. . so I applied there! We will see what God does. :thumbup:

Sorry to keep it short. . .but it's been a very looooooong day. Hope you all have a great weekend!!! :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Yup, we actually BD'd the night before and that morning so if there was any chance to catch the egg I think I should have gotten it.  We'll just have to wait and see what the next 2 weeks bring. I'm just so relieved to have OV'd and know my body's on the right track to sorting itself out after the patch.


----------



## nevertogether

good luck today willb! 

cornbread, sounds promising. got my FX'ed for you :dust:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> good luck today willb!
> 
> cornbread, sounds promising. got my FX'ed for you :dust:

Thanks. :) I just posted in New To Charting but I'm confused now on whether I ov'd on CD 15 or CD 20. Herre's what I posted there:



> I went through and took out the OPK results since they were - all the way through and the crosshairs changed from dotted to solid, a good sign. However, it also kept changing from "You ovulated on Day 20" to "You ovulated on Day 15". It's currently saying I ovulated on Day 20 and am 3 DPO, but why did it change to Day 15 at all? If I ov'd on CD 15, that makes a difference on when I would test and means that the dip on CD 20 *could* potentially be an implantation dip. I'm thinking it's more likely that I ov'd on Day 20 though in some ways I'd rather it be Day 15 b/c that would mean this cycle was a fairly "normal" cycle. Oi. I wish I'd never done the stupid OPK's, WON'T be doing them again.
> 
> Has anyone else ever had the chart change OV days like that?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh I'm so excited Willbeamom! I have such a good feeling about this. Good luck with the test hun :hugs: 

Glad the doctor's appointment went well, Angela. Wishing you a very h&h 8+ months!

Rdy, I pray the application for the other job goes well. Sometimes we don't understand why these things happen, but God is always on top of the situation. Good luck!

Hi Deb!

Mrskc, how's it going? My friends in Atlanta and Augusta tell me its even hotter than Lagos now! Hmmm, I guess I'll be getting a much unwanted tan when I arrive next month. Lol 

Never, Sterr,Someday, hope everyone's great!

I have a bad bug so I've been ill all weekend :cry:. I hope I get my strength back for my SMEP this week :winkwink:


----------



## Cornbread

Isi, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hallelujah!


First and formost - Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance:

Woke at 3am and took a test and then again this morning after my temp jumped to 98.33 and we got our bfp 

Hubby and I are sort of in shock but also sitting on :cloud9:

Gods word says all things work together for those who love him and if I pray and ask for something and believe that I will receive it than I will - and we did.

God is an awesome God and on Fathers day.



Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

CONGRATS WILLBA!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So thrilled for you! You have been such an inspiration to us all with your verses. You SOOO deserve this!

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## Dahlia

:happydance::haha::thumbup::flower::baby::baby::baby::cloud9::crib::mail::blue::pink::laugh2::yipee::drunk::icecream::coolio:

Praises for my sister getting her BFP!!! what an inspiration you've been to me.


----------



## somedaymama

:yipee:
Yay willbamom1day! Like Dahlia, you have been an inspiration to me too...I know you haven't had an easy time, but it has paid off! YAY YAY YAY!

:wohoo:


----------



## somedaymama

Cornbread, if you did in fact ovulate on CD 15, you would only be 5 dpo at CD 20...that seems awfully early for an implantation dip. I think it looks much more likely on your chart that you ov'd on CD 20, your temps didn't really go up after CD 15.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats willb!!!! I am more than excited for you! You truly deserve this. . . and what an awesome fathers day gift!! H&h 9 mos for you! YAY!!! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

willb this is amazing news. congrats to you and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! lots and lots of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Cornbread

++++++++++++++++++*-+**Yay!!! willba, that's wonderful news, what awesome timing, to get a BFP o-n Father*'s Day :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> First and formost - Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance:
> 
> Woke at 3am and took a test and then again this morning after my temp jumped to 98.33 and we got our bfp
> 
> Hubby and I are sort of in shock but also sitting on :cloud9:
> 
> Gods word says all things work together for those who love him and if I pray and ask for something and believe that I will receive it than I will - and we did.
> 
> God is an awesome God and on Fathers day.
> 
> View attachment 92371
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes :hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OMG! I am so super duper happy!!!!! I just knew it. God is so awesome. Simply awesome. Im over here just praising God for what I already knew that only He could do.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Thank you Jesus! How long had you been trying willbe? I forget.:happydance:


----------



## groovygrl

PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW

I'M SOOOO THRILLED FOR BOTH OF YOU! WILLB AND MRSKC. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I HAVE BEEN ABSENT FOR SEVERAL WEEKS AND COULDN"T HELP MYSELF BY PEAKING IN FOR A QUICK CATCH UP. WOW! YOU HAVE MY PRAYERS FOR A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS.

VERY, VERY GROOVY

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo
please pray for me? I'm in a bad place. devil's got me by the tail and he's taking me for a ride


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay!!!! I am just overjoyed for what the Lord has done for you willb!!! :yipee:
My cup runnenth over....our Lord is amazing in every way!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Groovy, you are in my prayers:hugs:.

Father God, the devil is trying to get busy in my friends life. I ask that you bind the enemy on every side. Take her troubles Lord and place them in Your hands God. You know what she stands in need of, so Im asking you to bless her and consecrate this prayer. Amen.

All shall be well. Remember weeping only endures for a night, but hallelujah joy comes in the morning. Glory!:happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> please pray for me? I'm in a bad place. devil's got me by the tail and he's taking me for a ride

praying for you, groovygrl. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl, I read this verse today and thought it was good:

"Consider it pure joy, my brothers, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith develops perseverance. Perseverance must finish its work so that you may be mature and complete, not lacking anything." James 1:2-4

God is there with you throughout this--he loves you and wants to help you through it. :hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Hi ladies! Can I join you all please? Willbeamom1day has been a big time reader in my journal and I thought it would be nice to be surrounded by the faithful in a time like this. Just a little back ground on me, I had the implanon implant removed in august of 2008, with no luck of getting pregnant since. I think I may have concieved and miscarried in january of this year, but I'm not sure. I have tried everything apart from fertility testing bc OH and I are waiting for our tricare to kick in when he leaves for basic training in september. Hopefully it is gods will for us to be pregant before then, but we are praying for his will to be done whatever it may be, and that we would be pregnant before then if it is his will.


----------



## Cornbread

Welcome, Mrs. Mabrey. :) I hear you on waiting for Tricare to kick in. Good luck with everything. Lots of prayers for you and your hubby as he goes to Basic. What branch is he joining?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Army. He is going to SC for basic and then AL for his first ten weeks of AIT for explosive ordinace disposal training, then we will move to egil AF base for 9 more months of extensive training....then who knows? I'm nervous about our separation but happy that oh will have a job he likes and a degree when he gets out in 6 years...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG willbe! I'm soooo happy for you! :hugs: God is so good! What an awesome Fathers day gift! He is indeed the master planner! How cool that you can be bump buddies with Mrskc!

Groovy, you are in my prayers!

Loving the blast of :bfp:s on this thread. Rdy, Deb, Sterr, Never, cornbread, ruby, everyone! May the Good Lord bless us with our own gifts very soon!


----------



## beanni #1

:dance::yipee::wohoo::bunny::happydance:

Willbe that is such fantastic news. A very big congratulations to you and your husband.

praying for God's aboundant blessings to continue to reign in your lives.

I really do believe we have a chain reaction here :thumbup:


----------



## beanni #1

Praying for you Groovy.
The enemy is already defeated.


----------



## Cornbread

Mabrey, I hear you. My hubs is Army too and I did a short stint (got medboarded), so if you have any questions or need anyone to vent to, I'm here for you. :)


----------



## nevertogether

mabrey - i'm an army girl too :) cornbread is a great girl to talk to if you ever need it! and i'm here too. my husband and i are both army. i went to basic training at SC too, but my ait was in va. hubby went to ft. benning and then ft. sam houston for training. i do have a friend here that is EOD though. definitely respect those guys! let us know if you ever need anything hun and best of luck on your trying to conceive journey :hugs:

groovy - you are in my prayers as well hun.

willb - i'm still so happy for you! :)

mrskc/angela - hoping the pregnancy is going good! :thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Monday :flower:

Hubby was on :cloud9: all day yesterday and as for me I just keep walking around almost like I am dreaming.

We haven't told anyone except my dad and he is heaven so when I went to see him yesterday I told him to make sure he doesn't tell anyone else but to please thank Jesus for me.

Calling the doctor this morning.

Groovy I know all to well about the devil as he had ahold on me not to long ago - seems he likes to attach right before the Lord is gonna bless us. Praying for you :hugs:

Mrskc our journey began 19 months ago praying for a miracle of our own and we thought we had it through adoption and that ended in heartache but God works all things to the good of those who know and love Him and at a time we would have never expected.

Welcome mrs mabrey glad you are here :hugs:

Thank you all for your support and well wishes - it really is good to be apart of women of such strong faith. If I could I would hug each one of you in person right now.

I continue to pray for God's blessing for us all - He is not done with our group yet, He has more bfp's to come as well as more people for us to welcome in here in His name


----------



## sterretjie

willbamom1day said:


> Hallelujah!
> 
> 
> First and formost - Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance:
> 
> Woke at 3am and took a test and then again this morning after my temp jumped to 98.33 and we got our bfp
> 
> Hubby and I are sort of in shock but also sitting on :cloud9:
> 
> Gods word says all things work together for those who love him and if I pray and ask for something and believe that I will receive it than I will - and we did.
> 
> God is an awesome God and on Fathers day.
> 
> View attachment 92371
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes :hugs:


CONGRATULATIONS willbamom1day!!

Have a blessed 9 months xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cool willbeamom! :hugs: The time makes getting your BFP that much sweeter.:thumbup:

I said a mighty prayer this morning for you ladies so you all will have a great day!:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Just dropping in to say :hi: and have a great day!
Enjoy the beauty the Lord has given you. :flow:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: thnak you all so very much for your kind words, understanding, encouragement and most of all for your prayers!

I have had a rough journey over the past few weeks :wacko: I have had a wonderful support team in my Naturopath, TCM practitioner and most recently a RE specialist. I have undergone every test in the book! All the reproductive hormone testing as well as a plethora of other tests to see if anything jumped out re: MC. 

I won't go into all the boring details but... we found deficiencies in Vit D and Iron. No biggy here as these deficiencies are easily supported through supplements. The scarier ones were a positive test for Antinuclear Antibodies (+ANA) - this is an autoimmune condition where my body is in immunity 'overdrive'- it attacks the nucleus of healthy cells. (This could be a plausible reason for MC) The other scary one was a borderline positve for Thrombophilia Activity - this means my blood is thick and prone to clot (another possible reason for MC) I was wrapping my head around these results and learning everything I could to manage these conditions so that I could support a healthy pregnancy in the future. Basically, half a shelf in my fridge full of supplements and other potions. AND lots of $$ spent (to stress DH out) and lots of appointments.

I went to see a very reputable and $$ :dohh: RE who ordered a few more tests and suggested I have a laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy and HSG. I have serious right sided OV pain and IBS so he wanted to rule out endometriosis, fibroids and any other condition only found by having a look inside. Thankfully, my insurance will pay for this! This freaked me out! I started out by adding a few supplements and within a couple weeks I was traveling down the road to surgery. Okay... so I prayed and wrapped my head around this. Surgery booked for July 7.

A couple of days ago I phoned his office to get the result of one last test. The AMH test would be the last of the reproductive hormone tests. For those of you not familiar, it's the 'mother' of all tests. It tests ovarian reserve. My result was 0.07. Enter Satan...this is where the wind blows out of my sails :nope: and my hope and faith take a dive. This result means that I'm all but depleted of my fertility. the no. means that my ovarian reserve is barely detectable. finito.crash:cry: 

Pregnancy will indeed be truely miraculous. With these no's I would not even be considered for IUI or IVF as I would likely not respond to the drug protocol. I was battling the odds at my age but now I have to figure out how to drop all my battle gear and let it go. I have been praying and crying ALOT! My DH has been so wonderful and the Lord is working hard to remind me of how blessed I am already.

I have an ultrasound this morning ( a pre-op thing) as I have decided to go ahead with the surgical investigations. And then... I drop it all at Jesus's feet. All the OV kits, the pre-seed, the calenders, thermometers, etc. 

So...thank you for your prayers.Specifically I am asking the Holy Spirit to teach me how to move forward and to be my spiritual Naturopath! I will need mega supplements to support my faith and hope. I don't think there's any harm in asking for another miracle right?

Please forgive my absence here as I work through this. I continue to rejoice and pray for you all. The pregnancies and the TTC journeys. Welcome to all the new ladies, this is truely a place where our good and gracious Lord hangs out!

xoxoxo, Donna


----------



## Guppy051708

groovygrl, the Lord is working in your favor. 
He walks with you through all of this. "By His stripes, you are healed". 
Will be in prayer for you as you proceed on with this journey. 
You have one extraordinary testimony to share. 
Thanks for the update doll :flow:


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl, thanks for the update...lots and lots of prayers for you. :flower: God is bigger than any bad test results, and I pray that he gives you peace with whatever comes about.


----------



## Cornbread

groovy, lots and lots of prayers for you, especially as you head to surgery. :hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Congrats Willb - have only recently joined this thread, but it is clear to see how faithful you are - and so happy that God has blessed you with your BFP!!

Donna - praying for you, that God will be your comfort and your strength. Also praying for your miracle - we know that through Him ALL things are possible.

I also have a question for those of you knowledgeable about OPKs etc - I have bought the Clearblue Digital Kit, and just wondered when to start testing. I'm not entirely sure when AF actually started - I had some bloody discharge (sorry if tmi!!!) for 4 days before proper flow started. Do I count CD1 as day discharge first appeared or day full flow arrived?!!

This is our first month ttc so still trying to get my head around it all - and praying that God will bless us soon


----------



## Guppy051708

LaraJJ said:


> I also have a question for those of you knowledgeable about OPKs etc - I have bought the Clearblue Digital Kit, and just wondered when to start testing. I'm not entirely sure when AF actually started - I had some bloody discharge (sorry if tmi!!!) for 4 days before proper flow started. Do I count CD1 as day discharge first appeared or day full flow arrived?!!
> 
> This is our first month ttc so still trying to get my head around it all - and praying that God will bless us soon

Hi Lara :wave:
How many days does your cycle last and how many days of bleeding do you normally have?
Also, are you charting or anything like that? Charting would help pin point your Ov. date.


----------



## Deb111

Lara - day 1 is the first day of full AF, not spotting. Hope this helps

Donna - I'm so sorry to hear your news. It's an awful lot to get your head round in such a short space of time. I'm not sure if you've thought of using donor eggs or even if you would consider going down this route, but it may be an option. 

I pray that God gives you and your hubby the strength to get through all of this and to show you the road ahead that gives you both peace and happiness. Wishing you all the best for your surgery hun xx :hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Guppy - my average cycle length is 29 days with AF lasting 5-7 days. Haven't started charting yet as first month ttc - are there any good websites you'd recommend? I tried Fertility Frisnd but found it all very confusing!! 

Thanks Deb111 - that does help


----------



## Guppy051708

Fertility Friend (FF) does take some getting used to, but i found it the most helpful. Sorry, can't be much help there. I also googled a ton of stuff :blush: BnB is a plethora of information! There is loads of info in the TTC section :thumbup: I did many searches on that as well! 

Okay, well they consider the "average" cycle to be 28 days, and Ovulation on CD 14. So going by that, and by your cycle lenght i would say you _should _ Ov. somewhere around CD13-16. That isn't for every woman though! (I tend to have 30 day cycles with 5 days of flow and i usually Ov. somewhere between CD 18-20) So it is variable. If you can afford to do it, i would recommend starting on CD 13 using the OPKs until you get a positive OPK. Now with the digis that can be expensive, but since its your first cycle its tough to say when you Ov. :shrug: And, temping isn't for everyone :nope: but if you can do that, that would be the most helpful. 
When you use (any) OPK hold your urine for at least 3 hours (4 if you can!) and wait until after noon to :test: Unlike HPTs, the hormone for ovulating tends to build up throughout the day. Aslo, to cover your basis, try :sex: starting after your flow and a few days after getting a positive OPK. :dust: 

*these are just guidelines, its different for everyone


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> When you use (any) OPK hold your urine for at least 3 hours (4 if you can!) and wait until after noon to :test: Unlike HPTs, the hormone for ovulating tends to build up throughout the day.

I think the digitals recommend testing in the morning...maybe double check your package, LaraJJ.


----------



## Guppy051708

Here's the CBD website to answer some of your questions. There is also a chart you can click on to tell ya when to test. :thumbup:

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-digital-ovulation-test-faq.php


----------



## willbamom1day

groovygrl said:


> :flower: thnak you all so very much for your kind words, understanding, encouragement and most of all for your prayers!
> 
> I have had a rough journey over the past few weeks :wacko: I have had a wonderful support team in my Naturopath, TCM practitioner and most recently a RE specialist. I have undergone every test in the book! All the reproductive hormone testing as well as a plethora of other tests to see if anything jumped out re: MC.
> 
> I won't go into all the boring details but... we found deficiencies in Vit D and Iron. No biggy here as these deficiencies are easily supported through supplements. The scarier ones were a positive test for Antinuclear Antibodies (+ANA) - this is an autoimmune condition where my body is in immunity 'overdrive'- it attacks the nucleus of healthy cells. (This could be a plausible reason for MC) The other scary one was a borderline positve for Thrombophilia Activity - this means my blood is thick and prone to clot (another possible reason for MC) I was wrapping my head around these results and learning everything I could to manage these conditions so that I could support a healthy pregnancy in the future. Basically, half a shelf in my fridge full of supplements and other potions. AND lots of $$ spent (to stress DH out) and lots of appointments.
> 
> I went to see a very reputable and $$ :dohh: RE who ordered a few more tests and suggested I have a laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy and HSG. I have serious right sided OV pain and IBS so he wanted to rule out endometriosis, fibroids and any other condition only found by having a look inside. Thankfully, my insurance will pay for this! This freaked me out! I started out by adding a few supplements and within a couple weeks I was traveling down the road to surgery. Okay... so I prayed and wrapped my head around this. Surgery booked for July 7.
> 
> A couple of days ago I phoned his office to get the result of one last test. The AMH test would be the last of the reproductive hormone tests. For those of you not familiar, it's the 'mother' of all tests. It tests ovarian reserve. My result was 0.07. Enter Satan...this is where the wind blows out of my sails :nope: and my hope and faith take a dive. This result means that I'm all but depleted of my fertility. the no. means that my ovarian reserve is barely detectable. finito.crash:cry:
> 
> Pregnancy will indeed be truely miraculous. With these no's I would not even be considered for IUI or IVF as I would likely not respond to the drug protocol. I was battling the odds at my age but now I have to figure out how to drop all my battle gear and let it go. I have been praying and crying ALOT! My DH has been so wonderful and the Lord is working hard to remind me of how blessed I am already.
> 
> I have an ultrasound this morning ( a pre-op thing) as I have decided to go ahead with the surgical investigations. And then... I drop it all at Jesus's feet. All the OV kits, the pre-seed, the calenders, thermometers, etc.
> 
> So...thank you for your prayers.Specifically I am asking the Holy Spirit to teach me how to move forward and to be my spiritual Naturopath! I will need mega supplements to support my faith and hope. I don't think there's any harm in asking for another miracle right?
> 
> Please forgive my absence here as I work through this. I continue to rejoice and pray for you all. The pregnancies and the TTC journeys. Welcome to all the new ladies, this is truely a place where our good and gracious Lord hangs out!
> 
> xoxoxo, Donna

Stay in faith and keep praying - God will bring you out on the other side with a wonderful testimony to tell. 

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

CONGRATULATIONS Willb! I saw the news the other day but only had enough time to read and not reply. So very excited and happy for you and your DH! 

Off I go again. Today has been crazy busy and I still have to go get some groceries and then sweep and wash the floors. Shower and off to bed after that. I am hosting ladies Bible study tomorrow and I haven't cleaned house in over a week so it all had to be done today. It feels never ending. I'll post more tomorrow evening.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@willbeamom: I cant wait to see your ticker:thumbup:.

@Lara: These women are so knowledgeable, they wont steer you wrong with the TTC stuff. Praying for you!

Me, Im just so friggin tired.:sleep: I was in wal-mart and saw a woman heavily pregnant and I just wanted to scream, "Im pregnant too". Ok Im just so silly, LOL.:haha:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning :hugs:

I told hubby I feel like I need to get on the roof top and scream at the top of my lungs "Hallelujah God is soooo good!" I feel so high right now and I love it.

Went early this morning for the blood test in hopes that I will get it back this afternoon.

Larajj many blessings for your ttc journey - may it be short lived and you soon have a bfp

Deb :hugs: continuing to pray for you

Terangela I hope you get all your cleaning done - if not God understands :winkwink: enjoy bible study

mrskc I hear ya on screaming it. We haven't told anyone except my dad and like I said before he is in heaven. Scream it girlfriend let them know how blessed you are and how good God is :hugs:

_God has each one of us in the palm of His hand, He is leading and guiding us, He always has our best interest at heart._


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks so much everyone - your help and advice is much appreciated!! Gonna start testing tomoro and prob start bding every day too - just in case, and after all - our God created a very fun way of making babies ;-) DH is more than happy to oblige!!

Have got our homegroup this evening so looking forward to catching up with friends and reading God's word


----------



## willbamom1day

LaraJJ said:


> Thanks so much everyone - your help and advice is much appreciated!! Gonna start testing tomoro and prob start bding every day too - just in case, and after all - our God created a very fun way of making babies ;-) DH is more than happy to oblige!!
> 
> Have got our homegroup this evening so looking forward to catching up with friends and reading God's word

I think our men love the baby making part best :winkwink:

enjoy your evening


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You're in my heart and prayers, Donna :hugs: 

Hope everyone's well. 

:hug:


----------



## Darkest

Hi again everyone, thanks for the warm welcomes.

1st couple of things, groovygrl i'm so sorry to hear of you troubles. Big hugs to you. 

willbamom1day, congratulations!!! :thumbup:

A little on me, DH sent me a message the other day saying 'i recon this month will be our month'.
We have been taking things easy as in the first few months of ttc i was driving myself mad taking early preg tests(all neg) etc and then having AF turn up. Only BDing when i thought i was OV. Well, neither of us was happy so we're just taking things easy.
But since then i've been thinking and really getting my hopes up. Feeling hot, tired to the extent i almost feel asleep on the sofa after lunch! I only ever fall asleep in bed, at night! Been a bit more grumpy then normal. AF due on sat(for a 28 day cycle) but i have gone to 35 days before. So, i'm getting my hopes up and boy will i crash if i see AF or a BFN if i do a test.
It'll be odd if i am preg, after finding this forum and you guys. Maybe someone is watching me after all. :winkwink:


----------



## lily28

*Wilb* I wanted to congratulate you I saw your post in Early pregnancy Symptoms thread! You are truly blessed hun! I want to post my favourite verse just for you!

Matthew 7:7 Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.

Many wishes from me to you and lots of baby dust to everyone here!


----------



## Deb111

willbamom1day said:


> I think our men love the baby making part best :winkwink:

Unless you have a hubby with underactive thyroid and low testosterone levels who now has no interest in :sex: whether TTC or just for fun :-({|= :sleep: Sorry just feeling a bit sorry for myself!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> willbamom1day said:
> 
> 
> I think our men love the baby making part best :winkwink:
> 
> Unless you have a hubby with underactive thyroid and low testosterone levels who now has no interest in :sex: whether TTC or just for fun :-({|= :sleep: Sorry just feeling a bit sorry for myself!Click to expand...

Sorry Deb. Its ok to feel sorry for yourself. Just dont stay there, God will make you feel all better. Just give it to Him, all your problems, worries and anxiety.:hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Congrats to you too mrskcbrown!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Darkest said:


> Congrats to you too mrskcbrown!!

Thanks so much hun. I really appreciate it.:hugs:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

So I have a question for you ladies...I know most of you temp, but I have SUCH a hard time with it. I forget to do it when I get up, and I don't sleep regularly so I can't set an alarm to wake enough to take it and go back to sleep, I really need some encouragement and maybe some tips to help me get better results and better habits in place. So how did you all get going with it?


----------



## somedaymama

MrS. MaBrEy, I (obviously) don't temp anymore, but I did for about 9 months while TTC. My husband woke up a bit before me for work every day, so he would stick the thermometer in my mouth at the same time every day. I woke up just enough to hold it in place and have him tell me what my temp was. It was nice because he got to take an active role in our TTC. He liked that after feeling out of control so long, and he liked having a moment to cuddle in the morning. :D

This doesn't work for every couple, of course, but I recommend this "method" if you can make it work. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Terangela

Willb- Thanks for your ever encouraging words. 

Darkest- Sometimes even when we don't think there is a chance God makes it possible. I got all -opk's this last month and they made me question if my fertility drugs were even working. I didn't get a + HPT until CD 28 in the evening. I had no idea how long of a cycle I would have if I didn't O I usually had to take provera to get AF.

Deb- I really hope they can find a solution to his hormone imbalance. I know that they can treat the low testosterone. I wish I could give him some of mine. Not only for making babies, but so that he feels like making some advances now and again. ;)

Mrs MaBrEy- I had the same sleep issues and was planning on temping next month had I not gotten PG. I had tried it a few times through TTC my first time. I thought I was doing it right but my chart obviously showed that it was wacky. I hope some of the ladies can give you some tips and tricks. 

Spent the morning at the park with my Bible study ladies. It was nice and hot. Then right as we came home for lunch (a block away) there was a thunderstorm that rolled in. The temp dropped and there was a tornado warning in the area. One touched down over where I work nothing got hit, just an empty field that they are about to do construction on. The power went out for a little bit. I haven't had to water the garden yet this year. I am really questioning if I am going to be able to work enough to qualify for a maternity leave. I really wanted to get one this time. Trying to figure out our budget again to see if I can shave anything off or if I can pinch pennies so I don't have to work during this pregnancy.


----------



## somedaymama

MrS. MaBrEy, I'm so sorry--I just read Terangela's post and realized that I totally misread yours and my idea was not very helpful. Sorry I don't have any good advice--I slept like a log prior to getting pregnant. ;)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi Mrs Mabrey! I would try this group https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/228332-new-charting-join-other-newbies-here.html

Some of them are facing this same issue, and maybe they can help you out:thumbup:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just wanted to pop by and say hello ladies. Hope you all have had a great week so far. AF rudely awoke me at 3 a.m. this morning along with her friend the migraine. It sucks. On to cycle #15 for us! I will be starting clomid Thursday. *sigh* :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just wanted to pop by and say hello ladies. Hope you all have had a great week so far. AF rudely awoke me at 3 a.m. this morning along with her friend the migraine. It sucks. On to cycle #15 for us! I will be starting clomid Thursday. *sigh* :cry:

Im so sorry RDY. Im praying the clomid is a miracle worker. What dosage are you taking? I had a lucky month 15 and I hope you do too.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about AF, Rdy. I also pray you have a lucky cycle 15 :hugs:

Wow, hope you're okay Angela. As for your job, don't borrow tomorrow's worries for today. The God that blessed you with this baby will work everything out. 

Willbeamom, I'm sure you & DH are still on cloud 9. God bless you for remaining an inspiration to the rest of us. You can be rest assured of our continued prayers. 

Deb, you remain in my heart and prayers. It is always darkest before morning. God definitely has some beautiful blessings in store for you. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just wanted to pop by and say hello ladies. Hope you all have had a great week so far. AF rudely awoke me at 3 a.m. this morning along with her friend the migraine. It sucks. On to cycle #15 for us! I will be starting clomid Thursday. *sigh* :cry:

Rdy2BaMom sorry to hear that AF came. I was also very dissappointed when my AF came but it will happen for us. God knows when the best time will be :flower:

I was down when the nurse told me that i had to have a normal AF this month after my first IUI that was unsuccessful before i can do my second IUI. I think this time they might put me on the IUI & injections. I've never used the injections and hope that it won't make me feel as bad as the clomid because i had so many hot flushes and headaches with clomid but i'm willing to do whatever i have to, to get :yellow:

Hope you have a lovely day

And the same for all the other ladies, have a fabulous day :hug: and :dust: to all


----------



## Mama C

Nice to meet all of you praying women.
I am a christian and the wife of a Pastor so prayer is one of the core factors in our treatment as we believe God is the giver of all gifts and not the doctors.
i have something to share with you .
I read this week from Ex23:26 and Deut 7:14 that God promised the Isrealites that 'None shall be barren in the Land.
I am a christian and a child of Gods promise and for that matter entiltled to what God has promised all his children. I have purposed in my heart that I am praying not for just myself but every woman who is having this same problem, that God will show us mercy and his faithfulness to his promise and give us what he is giving everyone else freely. The bible says 'children are a gift from God' in other words he gives whom he pleases, when he pleases. But one thing I know from my years of being Christian is that God has pleasure in our prosperity. ( family, finance and so on). It therefore pleases God that u and I will become mothers as well.

I pray that as we join our hearts together and plead our case before the Lord, God will answer our prayers speedily in Jesus name.


----------



## willbamom1day

lily28 said:


> *Wilb* I wanted to congratulate you I saw your post in Early pregnancy Symptoms thread! You are truly blessed hun! I want to post my favourite verse just for you!
> 
> Matthew 7:7 Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.
> 
> Many wishes from me to you and lots of baby dust to everyone here!

Amen!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Darkest said:


> Hi again everyone, thanks for the warm welcomes.
> 
> 1st couple of things, groovygrl i'm so sorry to hear of you troubles. Big hugs to you.
> 
> willbamom1day, congratulations!!! :thumbup:
> 
> A little on me, DH sent me a message the other day saying 'i recon this month will be our month'.
> We have been taking things easy as in the first few months of ttc i was driving myself mad taking early preg tests(all neg) etc and then having AF turn up. Only BDing when i thought i was OV. Well, neither of us was happy so we're just taking things easy.
> But since then i've been thinking and really getting my hopes up. Feeling hot, tired to the extent i almost feel asleep on the sofa after lunch! I only ever fall asleep in bed, at night! Been a bit more grumpy then normal. AF due on sat(for a 28 day cycle) but i have gone to 35 days before. So, i'm getting my hopes up and boy will i crash if i see AF or a BFN if i do a test.
> It'll be odd if i am preg, after finding this forum and you guys. Maybe someone is watching me after all. :winkwink:

God is always watching over you and wants nothing but the best for you. 

You have to have faith, believe and trust.

May God bless you soon


----------



## willbamom1day

:flower: Happy hump day 

I hope I don't have to leave this group now :nope: I need to be here with you ladies as I continue to pray for you all and you guys go through this with me :hugs:

Deb :hugs: I agree with what mrskc wrote. Keep praying and believing and we will do the same 

mrsmabrey my hubby is up at 4:30 every morning so I get up at 5:30 with him for bfast before he goes to work and that is how I had a set temp time - it was hard getting into it at first but then it became a habit and yes sometimes I went back to sleep but I always used that same time

terangel I was just doing a budget thing yesterday. Hubby teases me he will have to get 2 more jobs cause everything I want is a million $$$ - no it's not but this is my first so yeah I want nice new things

Rdy2b :hugs: my heart goes out to you. Praying that clomid works for you and cycle 15 is the one

sterret sending prayers up for you

mamac Welcome :hugs: thank you for sharing your words with us

Called yesterday to make appt with midwife and couldn't until my primary care doctor faxed them over conf. of pregnancy and any details on my asthma and wouldn't you know my primary cares office computesr were down all day so hope to hear something today on that as well as the blood work.

_Heaven and earth shall pass away but my words shall not pass away _- Matthew 24:35


----------



## Dahlia

thanks MAMA. and welcome.

RDY - that made me laugh...way to have a sense of humor as we go from one cycle to the next to the next. sorry about the Migraine Friend that came along, though. we are all in this together - especially you and I...I think we are the the last two hold-outs from the original group...which just shows how faithful God has been that everyone else has gotten their BFPs. lots more blessings to follow for all the newer girls too!!!

praying Clomid does the trick. I am going to see a different RE next month...we are praying about possibly starting Clomid on cycle 16. you don't have ovulation problems do you? did they test your egg quality - or what is the reasoning behind using Clomid? I am supposedly all good - but I am not sure that my RE actually tested my egg quality. 

thinking of you today.


----------



## beanni #1

Groovy, praying for you. The Lord is a healer and will never give you more than you can handle.

Rdy sorry AF arrived. Praying month 15 will be the one

Willbe and MrsKC hope you are both feeling well and not experiencing any unpleasent symptoms

Deb :hugs:

Isi my fellow nigerian sister :) how are you hun? Hope all is good. I continue to lift you and your husband up to the Lord.

Welcome :flower: to all the new ladies. May you all be blessed by the love and warmth that radiates from this group


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- Sorry AF showed. I hope clomid works for you. 

Willb- I hate budgeting. I looked at ours last night and figured if I can make only $200/mo then that will be all I need to do. So if I take a $11/hr job after deductions I would only have to work about 5-6 hours per week. What a relief that is. I won't have enough hours for a maternity leave. Oh well. I think I can do some data entry for my brother. I just want to make enough money to pay for our ladies retreat in the fall, fix our freezer, pay for our DD's soccer, and then a little towards our line of credit. I have a book that is fantastic, but it is more for Canadians. I have already invested in some cloth diapers. My former boss bought some herself so I was able to buy them at the wholesale cost. That should save me money and then I can sell them after and re-coop the cost if I look after them well. I'll send you a link to the book site. It can save you money if you look at the tips. I wish I had the book when I had my first. It would have saved me thousands! 

Mrskc-Hope all is well.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls :wave: I need your help, nothing baby related really.
God has blessed my DH with this new job. He loves it and it has excellent benefits with exactly the pay we need to pay bills, loans, credit cards, food, and student loans all while I can be a SAHM. I am so grateful and I know the Lord is the one who gave us all of this...anyways, with greater income comes greater tithe (10% to be exact). Now 10% doesn't seem like a lot, but now it means about $400 per month. I know it sounds like we have a ton of money, but bc we pay $700-$1400 in student loans per month, we will always be on a fixed income :cry: now we need to give God this much. I want to want to give it but when I think about the money we owe towards student loans and credit cards and the fact that we want to buy a house, I just feel stuck between a wall and a rock :sad1: will be living on a fixed income for a long time as loans won't be paid off for a very long time. I want to be faithful but it's just so hard knowing that 3 months worth of tithing could pay off one loan or be a down pImento for a house. I just feel so guilty Bout not tithing but I'm also so distressed about paying for everything if we do. :cry: :cry: :cry:

DH suggested building our faith by starting out at $10 per pay check and upping as we feel comfortable but to me if I'm not doing the entire amount of 10% then I'm still doing wrong. I know he wants to it all but realistically it doesn't seem to fit out already tight budget :hugs: 

I'm sorry this is so long but I just feel helpless and frustrated and upset about all of this. I know this moneys Gods money I'm just feel so stuck. :cry:


----------



## Deb111

Terangela said:


> Deb- I really hope they can find a solution to his hormone imbalance. I know that they can treat the low testosterone. I wish I could give him some of mine. Not only for making babies, but so that he feels like making some advances now and again. ;)

Thanks Angela. I have been told they can treat low testosterone with patches. I don't think it will solve his azoospermia but hopefully it will help in a few other areas. It just worries me what might be wrong with his pituitary gland :shrug: I've read some things but don't want to google it too much cos I don't think that's always too helpful and I'd just worry. Hubby isn't at all worried so I'm trying to push it to the back of my mind - worrying him as well as me wont help xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls :wave: I need your help, nothing baby related really.
> God has blessed my DH with this new job. He loves it and it has excellent benefits with exactly the pay we need to pay bills, loans, credit cards, food, and student loans all while I can be a SAHM. I am so grateful and I know the Lord is the one who gave us all of this...anyways, with greater income comes greater tithe (10% to be exact). Now 10% doesn't seem like a lot, but now it means about $400 per month. I know it sounds like we have a ton of money, but bc we pay $700-$1400 in student loans per month, we will always be on a fixed income :cry: now we need to give God this much. I want to want to give it but when I think about the money we owe towards student loans and credit cards and the fact that we want to buy a house, I just feel stuck between a wall and a rock :sad1: will be living on a fixed income for a long time as loans won't be paid off for a very long time. I want to be faithful but it's just so hard knowing that 3 months worth of tithing could pay off one loan or be a down pImento for a house. I just feel so guilty Bout not tithing but I'm also so distressed about paying for everything if we do. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> DH suggested building our faith by starting out at $10 per pay check and upping as we feel comfortable but to me if I'm not doing the entire amount of 10% then I'm still doing wrong. I know he wants to it all but realistically it doesn't seem to fit out already tight budget :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry this is so long but I just feel helpless and frustrated and upset about all of this. I know this moneys Gods money I'm just feel so stuck. :cry:

Tithing is such a test of your faith. I personally say give the 10% because in Malachi it says that he will open the windows of heaven for you and poor out blessings that there will not be room enough to receive it. I believe that. God has already blessed you with more for being faithful. Look at the new job, new place to stay and the ability to be a SAHM. That is awesome. I have to go back to work immediately!:nope: I will do the 12 weeks which will run into summer break so I will have a total of 6 months off.

God will give you that house, God will help you get through those loans, He will do it. We tithe every paycheck, and it comes to $324 per month. We are indeed struggling over here.:cry: I mean seriously struggling, paid one week and next week like $30.00 hoping to survive. Since Ive gotten married, money has been so TIGHT. I love DH and I knew he had debt but not to this extent. I am making him file bankruptcy so that we can have a clean slate, and he has learned from his mistakes:dohh:. Every pay check Im trying to make ends meet. Im the one who makes the most, DH is in school and Im hoping that when he graduates in 4 semesters we will finally see the blessings. But not only has God blessed you through tithes financially, the tithe covers the household. He has blessed you with a baby, and peace in your home, with a great husband, food to eat daily and something to drive to and fro.

So all in all I said, give that increase, thats such a blessing:happydance:. Its so easy to trust Him when we can give less but what about trusting Him when we have to give more? The more you give, the more its given back to you, pray and give it to God.

Blessings are yours.


----------



## Dahlia

Guppy - yes to everything Mrskc said - but also - in Malachi 3:10 it tells us TEST God on this...the ONLY time in the bible He tells us to do so...to SEE if we can even try to CONTAIN all the blessings he will pour down on us.

When I came to the point in my faith when I was ready to tithe 10% God almost immediately did exactly as he said in the form of blessings, more money coming in, and even blessed me in relationships as I met DH at that point in my life.

Bring the whole tithe into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. Test me in this, says the LORD Almighty, and see if I will not throw open the floodgates of heaven and pour out so much blessing that you will not have room enough for it. Malachi 3:10

I know finances are so hard, but shut out that crappy small voice of Satan who says it can't be done. Jesus shuts Satan down, baby.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

Thanks for all your replies ladies :) you all are such a blessing.! OH and I have decided that temping is going to be too much on us this month with getting ready to move and everything. SO I bought mself 20 opks and found (by accident) preseed at CVS for 14 dollars on sale! So this in combination with the smep we started 2 days ago may be just wwhat we need to get there! As for tithe I have a hard time deciding what my tithe should go to, so I split it between missions, the radio station I listen too, and my church. All these ministries impact me and so many I feel like its what's best.


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, I know it's really hard to fit everything in sometimes. What you give is really a personal decision, but remember this--

"Each man should give what he has decided in his heart to give, _not reluctantly or under compulsion, for God loves a cheerful giver_. And God is able to make all grace abound to you, so that in all things at all times, having all that you need, you will abound in every good work." II Corinthians 9:7-8

The most important thing is to give what God puts on your heart. It seems really tight now, but he will bless you far more than you can imagine! He will always give back more than you give Him--maybe not monetarily, but you can always trust Him to take care of your needs.

ETA: I was typing while Dahlia posted. I LOVE this:


> When I came to the point in my faith when I was ready to tithe 10% God almost immediately did exactly as he said in the form of blessings, more money coming in, and even blessed me in relationships as I met DH at that point in my life.

I've heard that from many people...He really does bless!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dahlia said:


> thanks MAMA. and welcome.
> 
> RDY - that made me laugh...way to have a sense of humor as we go from one cycle to the next to the next. sorry about the Migraine Friend that came along, though. we are all in this together - especially you and I...I think we are the the last two hold-outs from the original group...which just shows how faithful God has been that everyone else has gotten their BFPs. lots more blessings to follow for all the newer girls too!!!
> 
> praying Clomid does the trick. I am going to see a different RE next month...we are praying about possibly starting Clomid on cycle 16. you don't have ovulation problems do you? did they test your egg quality - or what is the reasoning behind using Clomid? I am supposedly all good - but I am not sure that my RE actually tested my egg quality.
> 
> thinking of you today.

Thanks Dahlia! I had to have a sense of humor about it this cycle or else I may have gone insane!!! :wacko: I believe we are the last 2. I never thought when I started this "group" that I would be one of the last ones to get preggo. Oh well. :shrug: and amen for God's faithfulness!! I know it will happen for all of us. . . eventually. . . . I too am praying that clomid does the trick. I don't have any ovulation problems that I know of and I don't think that my egg quality has been tested. All I know is that all of my insides look great and that my cycles are very regular. Our reason behind me using clomid is because my dh has sperm issues, so we are just trying to increase our chances. The dr's say the more eggs you have available for the fewer sperm the better! :thumbup: So we will try it for 2 months (if we don't fall pregnant and as long as the side effects are not too bad) and if no BFP by then. . . go on to IUI. Thanks for your prayers and support!!! 

So. . . how are you, Dahlia???


----------



## Dahlia

thx for the info. I hope this does the trick for you! 

I'm pretty crappy as far as ttc goes. but in the "rest of life" everything is going amazing well - so I'm thankful. It's just really wearing on my absolute last nerve and I hate how it has "taken over" our relationship and my mind. I pray that God will give me peace about it all but I can't say that's exactly happening right now. the worst part of it all is that I am extremely negative towards all things "baby." and in my life - ALL THINGS ARE BABY. being 30 and all - and having everyone around me literally announcing pregnancies by the week or giving birth - it has seriously become some sort of a sitcom. if I did stand-up, I would DEFINITELY have to write a sketch about it all. ;)

but until then, I'm just plastering on that happy face and praying that we will get our turn.

sorry to play a sad sad song on my violin for you but that's how it goes over here.


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls :wave: I need your help, nothing baby related really.
> God has blessed my DH with this new job. He loves it and it has excellent benefits with exactly the pay we need to pay bills, loans, credit cards, food, and student loans all while I can be a SAHM. I am so grateful and I know the Lord is the one who gave us all of this...anyways, with greater income comes greater tithe (10% to be exact). Now 10% doesn't seem like a lot, but now it means about $400 per month. I know it sounds like we have a ton of money, but bc we pay $700-$1400 in student loans per month, we will always be on a fixed income :cry: now we need to give God this much. I want to want to give it but when I think about the money we owe towards student loans and credit cards and the fact that we want to buy a house, I just feel stuck between a wall and a rock :sad1: will be living on a fixed income for a long time as loans won't be paid off for a very long time. I want to be faithful but it's just so hard knowing that 3 months worth of tithing could pay off one loan or be a down pImento for a house. I just feel so guilty Bout not tithing but I'm also so distressed about paying for everything if we do. :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> DH suggested building our faith by starting out at $10 per pay check and upping as we feel comfortable but to me if I'm not doing the entire amount of 10% then I'm still doing wrong. I know he wants to it all but realistically it doesn't seem to fit out already tight budget :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry this is so long but I just feel helpless and frustrated and upset about all of this. I know this moneys Gods money I'm just feel so stuck. :cry:

Oh hun I so know what you are going through :hugs: after I lost my job in September it seemed that sometimes all we could tithe was $5.00. 

Hubby and I always saved $5.00 bills for years as that is how we would pay for vacations or things out of the budget we wanted - I sat down one day to do my prayer and bible time and God spoke to me and told me those $5.00 bills you collect give them to Me on Sundays for I know your situation and when you can give more you will and we are 2 months into that and I know it tithing pays a big part on blessings and feel that is a big reason we were blessed with our bfp.

It was easy to do the fives as we really don't get much one week we may tithe $10.00 and one week may be $50.00 but I figure as long as I tithe and it was God answered of my prayer about it than I am okay.

Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

I hope everyone finds themselves doing well today :hugs:

My doctor called yesterday to say that I got a + blood test but no #'s yet as the storm really did a # on their computer system so I have to wait til tomorrow for the hard copy :wacko:

On the tithing subject - I agree with what everyone has said and yes it is a personal thing and God knows your situation. I must say that since we tithed the way God put it in my heart to we got our bfp and after 8 months of run around were finally able to refinace our house to lower our payment and that is the working of the good Lord any way you look at it.

_The Lord is good to all_ Psalms 145:9

Be blessed :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dahlia said:


> thx for the info. I hope this does the trick for you!
> 
> I'm pretty crappy as far as ttc goes. but in the "rest of life" everything is going amazing well - so I'm thankful. It's just really wearing on my absolute last nerve and I hate how it has "taken over" our relationship and my mind. I pray that God will give me peace about it all but I can't say that's exactly happening right now. the worst part of it all is that I am extremely negative towards all things "baby." and in my life - ALL THINGS ARE BABY. being 30 and all - and having everyone around me literally announcing pregnancies by the week or giving birth - it has seriously become some sort of a sitcom. if I did stand-up, I would DEFINITELY have to write a sketch about it all. ;)
> 
> but until then, I'm just plastering on that happy face and praying that we will get our turn.
> 
> sorry to play a sad sad song on my violin for you but that's how it goes over here.

Oh. . . no apologies for playing sad songs!!! :nope: This is the only place that I will play a sad song. I too plaster on that happy face all the time and I can totally relate with "all being baby" around me too. It sucks. Two of the girls I work with are 8 mos pregnant and one of them lost their plug yesterday while at work. Not to mention my sis-in-law has a 4 mo. old little boy. . . so yes. . . I am surrounded by baby stuff too. :cry: Oh well!! What else can we do but pray and give thanks! Hon, I have gotten to the point where I don't even pray to become pregnant anymore. . . I just thank God for blessing us with a child in His perfect time. :thumbup: It seems to make me happier to just give thanks than to always be asking. Make sense? Keeping you in my prayers Dahlia!! 

Thank you Lord for blessing all of us with a child at your perfect timing and thank you for knowing what is best for each and every one of us. Your word tells us that no one is barren and we are claiming that in Jesus name and confessing that we will give birth to a healthy baby according to Your will. Thank you Lord! 

Hope you all have a very blessed day! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

OH! One more thing. . . I am starting Clomid tonight and I would greatly appreciate prayers for little to no side effects. Thanks ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :hugs: everything you have said has really put into perspective to me. It all has struck a cord in my heart. I was thankful before but now that has increased after having even greater realization of how the Lord has provided for me and my husband. The biggest two things I have realized is 1. We need to be examples to everyone around us, but even mores, we need to be examples and witnesses to our children. When I think about Isaiah, that puts morals on my heart even more. He needs to learn faith by doing and by being a witness to what the Lord has done for us, whether that be financially or in some other capacity. I want to do my best to raise my child in the way the Lord intends, and if I'm not being faithful, how can I expect Isaiah (or any other babies we have) to be faithful. 2. I'm constantly praising God for what He has done for us and He's the One that has been there for us through everything, good and bad. I need to give back. And as my husband pointed out, everything we have from the food on our table, to the roof over our heads, to the beautiful life I'm carrying, to the money we have- that is ALL the Lords. We are simply vessels barrowing items to complete His will. I know the Lord provides, I can't miss that point bc I look at how much my life has changed since accepting Christ and I look at my family members who havn't, and I see that my life is extraordinarily more blessed than theirs, and I owe that to God. 

Anyways, I've ranted enough, but my heart is telling me to give all 10%. been marinating on your words and listening to God. Still need to talk to the dh about my change of heart. I've also realized that Stephen (my husband) is the head over this household (as the Lord says) and Stephen will be judged accordingly, so if I don't let him let us go through with the full 10% then I'm not allowing him to do as God says :nope: and that's not right either :nope:

Heard this song on my way home this morning after dropping the DH off at work. I've heard it a bazillion times, but today it met something completely different. Had me in tears actually. Think it was God speaking to me. There's no way I can hold back now! 

_*What if I'm over taken? What if I never make it?...
When you take the first step into the unknown, you know that He won't let you go. So what are you waiting for? What do you have to lose? Your insecurities try to alter you. You know you're made for more, so don't be afraid to move.
Your fait is all it takes*_ - by Britt Nicole, Walk on the Water


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom said:


> OH! One more thing. . . I am starting Clomid tonight and I would greatly appreciate prayers for little to no side effects. Thanks ladies!! :hugs:

Yay! Will pray for no negative side effects! 
You will get that baby Hun :flower:


----------



## LaraJJ

Wow, I've just been reading through the most recent posts and just wanted to say how blessed I am by you all. 

My DH and I really struggled with the tithing issue too as we still have loans that we are repaying, in the end we talked it through with our pastor and we decided to increase the amount we give - although we still aren't at 10%. Even just that small increase we really felt God's blessings, but reading your posts it has really challenged me to give more - so will talk to DH about it tonight. Thanks ladies - sometimes it does us good to challenge one another.

I also thought I would share with you something my mum said to me recently - it took her and my dad 3 years to conceive me, they ended up doing a fertility drugs trial when they finally got pregnant with me - although later found out that mum was actually taking the placebo so had gotten pregnant naturally! She then went on to conceive my brother and sister in quick succession. Throughout that time, the whole church was praying for them, but I know that mum really struggled in those 3 years. However, looking back she realises that I was born at exactly the right time to become the woman I am today. So remember that God not only has plans for our lives, but for the lives of our (unborn) children too.

I guess I've always been afraid that my ttc journey will be the same as my mum's, but there was nothing medically wrong with her so nothing to suggest that it will be. I'm just very similar to my mum in so many ways (and overweight too which I know doesn't help either :-$) But I trust that God only wants good things for me, and I have really started to trust Him with it.

I've started using my OPKs now so waiting for my smiley face...................


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: everything you have said has really put into perspective to me. It all has struck a cord in my heart. I was thankful before but now that has increased after having even greater realization of how the Lord has provided for me and my husband. The biggest two things I have realized is 1. We need to be examples to everyone around us, but even mores, we need to be examples and witnesses to our children. When I think about Isaiah, that puts morals on my heart even more. He needs to learn faith by doing and by being a witness to what the Lord has done for us, whether that be financially or in some other capacity. I want to do my best to raise my child in the way the Lord intends, and if I'm not being faithful, how can I expect Isaiah (or any other babies we have) to be faithful. 2. I'm constantly praising God for what He has done for us and He's the One that has been there for us through everything, good and bad. I need to give back. And as my husband pointed out, everything we have from the food on our table, to the roof over our heads, to the beautiful life I'm carrying, to the money we have- that is ALL the Lords. We are simply vessels barrowing items to complete His will. I know the Lord provides, I can't miss that point bc I look at how much my life has changed since accepting Christ and I look at my family members who havn't, and I see that my life is extraordinarily more blessed than theirs, and I owe that to God.
> 
> Anyways, I've ranted enough, but my heart is telling me to give all 10%. been marinating on your words and listening to God. Still need to talk to the dh about my change of heart. I've also realized that Stephen (my husband) is the head over this household (as the Lord says) and Stephen will be judged accordingly, so if I don't let him let us go through with the full 10% then I'm not allowing him to do as God says :nope: and that's not right either :nope:
> 
> Heard this song on my way home this morning after dropping the DH off at work. I've heard it a bazillion times, but today it met something completely different. Had me in tears actually. Think it was God speaking to me. There's no way I can hold back now!
> 
> _*What if I'm over taken? What if I never make it?...
> When you take the first step into the unknown, you know that He won't let you go. So what are you waiting for? What do you have to lose? Your insecurities try to alter you. You know you're made for more, so don't be afraid to move.
> Your fait is all it takes*_ - by Britt Nicole, Walk on the Water

I agree with you 100% and will pray that DH is willing as well to give the 10%.:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks dear :flower:
I'm confident that dh will want todo all. In fact he wanted to since the start. But adjusted to my needs...but now I'm not ok with just $10 per pay check. I'm sure he will be relieved. He grew up in a household that always tithed, so I think it's like needing air, to him. For me I have always struggled with it as I grew up in a low income, secular household. At any rate, I need to tithe...there is only one thing as bad as back-sliding and that is not growing in the Lord. I'm to the point nowhere I feel like not tithing is hindering my growth.

Anyways, thanks so much xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I need for you to pray for someone in my other group and for me because it has been bothering me. She said that she got BFP on the same day as me. So we were all congratulating her but when I checked her chart, I see that she did not BD prior to O but 3dpo and 6dpo. So I told her wow, you got a BFP after ovulation? I found it odd but still happy for her. Next she proceeds to tell me that she called the DR and he said he would call her back. The DR was not eager to confirm her BFP. Again, I found this odd because when you get BFP usually you are confirmed in the DR office with some sort of test whether blood or pee. So daily I would ask for about 2 weeks, have you had your appt yet, she says no. Then just this week, she says she has a miscarriage, went to dr and all he wanted to check was this bad cough she was having. I told her, if you are bleeding profusely as you say, you need to get to ER immediately!

Still she didnt go for another day or 2. So the groups leader PM's me and tells me that she is mad because she think she has lied to keep her boyfriend that she just met last month. No one in the group responds to her posts and she has me down as her bump buddy without asking me, and constantly talks to me in the group, but I dont respond. In my heart, I feel like she is lying and Im upset because these women are trying so hard to have a baby, and for her to play with their emotions makes me:growlmad:. Should I confront her and ask her to take me off her page as her bump buddy?:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Should I confront her and ask her to take me off her page as her bump buddy?:shrug:

I say ask her about it in private. Give here a chance to tell you the truth- in private. If she doesn't, point it out to her in private. If then she keeps lying, that's when others need to confront her as well. If she continues to behave that way, have nothing to do with her. That's how the Bible tells us to do it. Confront her gently but be firm as well. Easier said than done. Will pray for her and for you so that the Lord gives you the words to confront her with.


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, I love that song you mentioned! I'm glad you were able to work out the tithing issue. 

Rdy2, I'll be praying for your clomid treatments...hopefully it will all go smoothly.


----------



## Terangela

I agree with Guppy. Do it in a PM. It does all sound fishy to me. There are unfortunately people on forums that are dishonest and really unfortunately aren't always who they say they are. I don't get it or why they would want to take the lie so far or constantly add to it. I would say to keep ignoring her if the confrontation doesn't work. If you are consistently ignore someone it is always going to be a one way conversation. It is situations like this that it is nice to have the block function (like fb).


----------



## somedaymama

FWIW, I didn't always put all my BD dates into my chart. The rest of the story is fishy though...Talking to her directly is a good idea.


----------



## Cornbread

We had a rough evening. DH came home with a hurt ankle that he's going to sick call for in the morning and then Muffin got away from me and fell down the stairs and had to go to the ER to get checked out. She's okay but I feel like I've been through the emotional wringer. Ugh. If y'all could keep her in prayers that nothing develops overnight for Muffin I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Dahlia

Someday - if you added any more bd dates I would be worried. jk. ;)

Guppy - will be praying for you with the Clomid. thx so much for your nice words. really helps to know someone dealing with the same stuff. also, thx for your prayers. IT WILL HAPPEN for us...of course, in God's perfect time. won't that be so amazing when it does?


----------



## somedaymama

Dahlia said:


> Someday - if you added any more bd dates I would be worried. jk. ;)

LOL. Just that one month. ;)


----------



## willbamom1day

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> thx for the info. I hope this does the trick for you!
> 
> I'm pretty crappy as far as ttc goes. but in the "rest of life" everything is going amazing well - so I'm thankful. It's just really wearing on my absolute last nerve and I hate how it has "taken over" our relationship and my mind. I pray that God will give me peace about it all but I can't say that's exactly happening right now. the worst part of it all is that I am extremely negative towards all things "baby." and in my life - ALL THINGS ARE BABY. being 30 and all - and having everyone around me literally announcing pregnancies by the week or giving birth - it has seriously become some sort of a sitcom. if I did stand-up, I would DEFINITELY have to write a sketch about it all. ;)
> 
> but until then, I'm just plastering on that happy face and praying that we will get our turn.
> 
> sorry to play a sad sad song on my violin for you but that's how it goes over here.
> 
> Oh. . . no apologies for playing sad songs!!! :nope: This is the only place that I will play a sad song. I too plaster on that happy face all the time and I can totally relate with "all being baby" around me too. It sucks. Two of the girls I work with are 8 mos pregnant and one of them lost their plug yesterday while at work. Not to mention my sis-in-law has a 4 mo. old little boy. . . so yes. . . I am surrounded by baby stuff too. :cry: Oh well!! What else can we do but pray and give thanks! Hon, I have gotten to the point where I don't even pray to become pregnant anymore. . . I just thank God for blessing us with a child in His perfect time. :thumbup: It seems to make me happier to just give thanks than to always be asking. Make sense? Keeping you in my prayers Dahlia!!
> 
> Thank you Lord for blessing all of us with a child at your perfect timing and thank you for knowing what is best for each and every one of us. Your word tells us that no one is barren and we are claiming that in Jesus name and confessing that we will give birth to a healthy baby according to Your will. Thank you Lord!
> 
> Hope you all have a very blessed day! :hugs:Click to expand...

I too had gotten to where when I would pray I would tell God you know my desire to be a mom but my desire for your will is bigger and I pray your will be done in my life and my marriage.

:hugs: and prayers for you


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Friday - the weekend is getting close :happydance:

Rdy2b praying for you and clomid

Guppy I love that song. Sounds to me like you know just what needs to be done :thumbup:

lara:hugs:

mrskc I think sometimes people want something so bad they make it up. Speak with her through a private means and let her know you are praying for her. In the mean time you can't worry about that as there is nothing you can do for her but prayer. I hope you are okay :hugs:

cornbread sounds like a rough time for you. I hope muffin is well and your hubby heals quickly

_Facing a tough choice today? Trust yourself - God 
The integrity of the upright shall guide them _Proverbs 11:3

Prayers and Hugs for you all


----------



## somedaymama

An amazing story of miscarriage, infertility, loss: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=397851614148&id=10765809676.


----------



## Deb111

cornbread, praying for you and your family xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies! Im 6 weeks today:yipee: Im happy about the small triumphs:thumbup:.I feel so not pregnant, the only thing that gives it away is the sore boobs and fatigue.

I did PM her and she never responded but removed my name as her bump buddy, which I am happy about. I just dont want to be associated with foolishness. I prayed for her and gave it to God.:winkwink: Thanks for all of your help:hugs:.

@Dahlia/RDY: Im praying that the clomid works for you. What dosage will you be on? I think the highest I went on clomid was 150mgs. I never had side effects because I took it at night right before bed.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> An amazing story of miscarriage, infertility, loss: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=397851614148&id=10765809676.

Yes very awesome! God can do anything!


----------



## Cornbread

Thanks ladies. Muffin is fine, DH is okay he just has a new and stricter profile but they are expediting his ankle surgery to remove the plates (yay!!!). Thank you for the prayers. :)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks for the prayers ladies!! It worked! :thumbup: No side effects yet, praise Him!! 

Mrskc-I am taking only 50mg's daily on days 3-7. I don't have ovulation problems, so we are just hoping to add more eggs! :winkwink: 

Hope you all have a blessed evening!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Cornbread said:


> Thanks ladies. Muffin is fine, DH is okay he just has a new and stricter profile but they are expediting his ankle surgery to remove the plates (yay!!!). Thank you for the prayers. :)


Yay!!! Glad things are looking up! Will be praying for fast surgery recovery. :flower:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- I hope it gets a few more follicles growing so you can release a few eggs. I Oed earlier once I started to take fertility meds. Usually around cd11. I can`t remember if you chart or not. You may see a rise in temp sooner. However I have also heard some people O later too. Are you being monitored at all, I used to have to get a vaginal ultra sound twice a month cd11 and cd14 to check for follicle growth and how many. 

Cornbread- It is scary when they tumble down the stairs. My DD did it once running after grandpa (who forgot to close the gate) and luckily she only tumbled down about 3 stairs. She was scared more than hurt. God had his hand on her as those stairs are straight down and there are about 20 of them with tile on the bottom landing. 

Mrskc-looks like she got the message then. Hopefully the lies will stop. I am 3 days away from 6 weeks I keep celebrating every day. Feeling very PG this time. I have my ultrasound on July 13th. I can`t wait! I am hoping I will see a HB then. 

Dahlia- When I was TTC my first I think everyone around me got PG. There were 15 PG`s and deliveries all before I got PG. My one friend not only had her baby but had their first birthday before I got PG and then had the second birthday before I delivered. They started to TTC after us and were PG with their second right after I delivered my DD. I really was at a low and felt envious and jealous back then. When I was TTC my second it seemed like all the awful, neglectful, careless parent stories were all over the news. It seemed like every abuse story, parent killing their child story was on the news every night. It made me sick. This time around I was at peace and maybe because I have kids, but I think my relationship with God is different and I am now wondering about sensitivity to the issue with others. I have infertility issues and luckily it was only when TTC with my first did it take a long time. My SIL`s both went through MC`s in the last few months. I am hoping it isn`t hurtful for them. I hope that we are having our third and they would have only been having their second isn`t hurtful to them. I find it weird being on this other side. All I can say is I understand the feeling you are having of being impatient and questioning the why not me. I have been there too.

AFM- I quit the job I had just started. I just felt God was giving me so many signs to do so. I had an interview today for another position and hopefully I will get that. I like the atmosphere at the other store more. It seems like they are more focused on customer service than on numbers, knowing that the numbers follow if there is great customer service. I like that much more. I should find out on Monday. 

I am leaving on holidays in 4 days and haven`t packed a thing yet. I really should start but it still doesn`t feel like we are about to go. I am trying to think about how to tell my SIL`s (I said why earlier) and really dreading my MIL`s rude reaction. I hope I am wrong. However I know they will all be talking about us behind our back when we leave. It would all be different if my SIL`s hadn`t had MC`s in the last little bit. I hope I am wrong and I hope they react in a positive way.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Terangela said:


> Rdy- I hope it gets a few more follicles growing so you can release a few eggs. I Oed earlier once I started to take fertility meds. Usually around cd11. I can`t remember if you chart or not. You may see a rise in temp sooner. However I have also heard some people O later too. Are you being monitored at all, I used to have to get a vaginal ultra sound twice a month cd11 and cd14 to check for follicle growth and how many.

I don't chart anymore. . . I did when we first started our TTC adventure, but it just got to be too much for me. :shrug: It made me stress too much. I do have OPK's and will start using them on CD10. They are not monitoring me this cycle. We are just trying clomid for 2 mos, and if it doesn't work by then, we will do IUI in Sept or Oct. Good luck with the job hunting! :hugs: and I'll be praying for your time with your family and for positive reactions. :thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

I heard from the doctor yesterday - she said my hcg came back and it is consistant with 4 weeks pregnant. She also said that I need to try stopping my Advair (for asthma) as it is a type C which means it can cause harm to my baby. I told her I would try, so I prayed and I am hoping I can get you guys to pray as well. My first appt with midwife will be either at 6 weeks or 8 weeks depending on how she feels about the asthma thing.

cornbread glad to hear all is getting better

mrskc happy 6 weeks :flower: Glad to see you are making head way with that situation

Terangela :hugs:

rdy2b no side effects praise God 

Hubby and I are taking a trip to the farmers market and running some errands today and then maybe taking a trip over to my aunts pool for awhile.

I hope everyone has a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

Dahlia said:


> Someday - if you added any more bd dates I would be worried. jk. ;)
> 
> Guppy - will be praying for you with the Clomid. thx so much for your nice words. really helps to know someone dealing with the same stuff. also, thx for your prayers. IT WILL HAPPEN for us...of course, in God's perfect time. won't that be so amazing when it does?

RDY - I obviously meant you and not Guppy - oops.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@RDY: Here is a clomid calculator that I used sometime that gives you a round about time that you will ovulate with clomid. Scroll down once you get to the page and enter the date you started taking clomid: https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

Im doing fine. Just so ready to go to Chicago to see my friends!! I planned to leave weds and stay until July 14, but DH has class on thursday and so we may not leave until friday:cry:. He is dropping me off and coming back monday because he has work and school. I live in Mississippi so I have no friends here outside of people I work with. All I do everyday is lie around and watch TV, cleaning and etc, and wait for DH to come home so I can have company. Our church is large so its hard to connect. I may have to join a small group or something:shrug:. Im SO bored here, but I love my job. We plan to move in 9 yrs when my oldest goes to college. We dont want to remove her from her school and I feel its important to have life long friends. 

Well enough about me and my boring life, I hope everyone is having a good saturday.:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- All I did was BD every other day from CD 9 to 24... but that was because I didn't get a +opk so I thought that I didn't O. I have heard the digital :) opk's are way better. A friend gave me a bunch of internet cheapies that I used and well didn't really work. I still got pg and think I did O on CD 11 because it was slightly darker than the other days on my OPK. I was given some digital opk's after and so I passed them onto my friend who is taking clomid this month too. 

Mrskc- I used to go to a big Church here and didn't know anyone. I hated walking in the doors and walking out with out knowing anyone. We started going to a smaller Church and you would think it would be different, it isn't. I started going to the ladies morning Bible study and have met 6 other ladies that I have really gotten to know. I might not have given them more of a chance had we met out side of that group. It didn't appear that we had anything in common. More and more I see common ground between us. We have kids at all different stages of life and abilities. I have learned a lot from these ladies and likely would have Church hopped had I not met them and really connected. If you get involved in a life group, make sure to give it a few tries as I find at times groups take a while to shed their outer layer and really allow others in. We didn't join one as the life groups that still had room at the time were all older adults (our two kids would be the only kids in the group) and both of them were being held at people's houses that are not child friendly. So they said we (my DH and I) could come and then get a sitter for the kids. I am not willing to get a sitter for Life group. That sounds to opposite of being Christ like. Jesus said "let the children come to me"... he didn't say "get a sitter and leave them at home so you can come hear what I have to say". So we didn't bother this last time. I thought it was kind of rude. Not to mention we can't afford a weekly babysitter and I am not willing to work more and be away from home more to make a tiny bit more money to pay for one.


----------



## somedaymama

willb, glad to hear that the hcg number came back good! Did your doctor give you an alternative to the advair? It's important that you keep your asthma controlled during pregnancy.

mrskc, sorry you're feeling bored. :( :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks Terangela.:hugs: I will give it a try.

@somedaymama: How did you get your link to your preggo journal to do that? I want to be able to click on mines like that without this long URL?:shrug:
Thanks, Ill survive, its my 4th year here:wacko:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc--if you want to link from your words "My pregnancy journal," highlight that phrase and then click the "insert link" button (next to the button to change text colors). Then copy and paste your link.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thanks somedaymama. I think it works now.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Just checking in to say hi. Hope everyone's doing great!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Buttercup! :friends: Hope all is well xxx



willbamom1day said:


> I heard from the doctor yesterday - she said my hcg came back and it is consistant with 4 weeks pregnant. She also said that I need to try stopping my Advair (for asthma) as it is a type C which means it can cause harm to my baby. I told her I would try, so I prayed and I am hoping I can get you guys to pray as well. My first appt with midwife will be either at 6 weeks or 8 weeks depending on how she feels about the asthma thing.

What wonderful news about the babe & the hCG levels! ;) God will protect, im sure of that! 
Will keep you in my prayers that you can go off that med. and get it controlled by something else. In the meantime, i will also pray that this asthma will go away. (def keep taking meds since that can cause issues in pregnancy) but im going beyond that prayer and saying the LORD can and WILL heal you of asthma! Im sure that you can because our God is above any medicine or doctor! Our God is THE doctor for healing. I believe that! I had loads of issues, and after praying so much, the lord took every single one of them away! no lie! Even the meds, i have been med free for 2 years now! No more asthma (was on 2 inhalers 3x per day, singular, and on steroids alot), now i dont EVER need that! Was also on meds for anemia, guess who's not anemic anymore!!!! :yipee: and i was on meds for an underactive thyroid, but not any longer! Everything has been healed, all levels are normal and i no longer require ANY medications! The Lord is above illness and i will be in agreement with you on this! I truly believe you are healed! :friends: 



Dahlia said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> Someday - if you added any more bd dates I would be worried. jk. ;)
> 
> Guppy - will be praying for you with the Clomid. thx so much for your nice words. really helps to know someone dealing with the same stuff. also, thx for your prayers. IT WILL HAPPEN for us...of course, in God's perfect time. won't that be so amazing when it does?
> 
> RDY - I obviously meant you and not Guppy - oops.Click to expand...

was wondering about that LOL
No worries :)

Mrskcbrown, when DH and i attended Penn State the church we were going to was so big it had about 9 different services and they had to move some services to the high school! I LOVED the preching there though! It was excellent, but it was super hard to connect, so i get you there! We did a small group- a Life Group and for the most part enjoyed it. I would recommend that as far as connecting goes!


----------



## Cornbread

Angela, that's exactly what we have. Somewhere between 15 and 20 stairs straight down with tile at the bottom. God watched out for both our babies!

willba, congratulations!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys :hugs: 

Thanks for all your comments and prayers on the asthma front.
I have prayed to God and asked that He heal me of asthma and that I may never take those meds again. Today makes 2 days without advair and I keep repeating "by His stripes I am healed" and "no wepon formed against us shall prosper" us being me and the miracle growing inside me. I must say I feel pretty good and will continue to repeat those words and see how long I can go without it and not harm me or my miracle.

mrskc:hugs: I know there is no best friend like a hubby but it is still nice to have those girlfriends - praying you find some.

Isi glad you checked in - we miss you when your gone. hope all is well

Guppy that is an awesome testimony of healing - Praise His precious name

cornbread how's muffing and hubby doing

someday Dahli terangela and rdy2b I hope you are having a blessed day


----------



## Cornbread

willba, Muffin's great. DH is still hurting but at least he's back on profile so no more hurting his ankle doing stuff he shouldn't. The doc said the xrays look like the plates are crooked so that might be contributing to the pain. He's got surgery scheduled for July 13 to get the plates out, yay!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey all. Hope everyone is well. Church was amazing today. The things that stuck out to me is that you have to take life for what it is, things in life may go wrong but you have to remember to stick with Jesus no matter what. The pastor told us to be bold and have the audacity to ask God for a blessing and trust that it is on the way. He said there is no reason to ask for a blessing and not believe that God can deliver.

It was confirmation for me and DH because we asked God for this blessing and not one time did we think He was not going to come through, although it got rough we continued to trust in God.

TTC ladies be bold, dont give up.:hugs::hugs:
BFP ladies trust God and know that God is going to bring you all the way through!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

That was very uplifting mrskcbrown! Thanks for sharing that :flower:

Well we paid out tithe today. And you know what? It felt really good! 
Is it wrong of me to want to think that if we keep giving our tithe the Lord will be able to give me the nautural birth that I would like to experience, free without complications? :shrug: maybe that's just greedy or is it really okay to ask and expect that? Ever since we got our bfp this time around the Lord pressed and pressed me to tithe, and never did. Kept getting this "voice" in my heart saying if you tithe, you ilk be given the birth you desire...idk though,maybe that was just my ego. Reguardkess of your answer, I have every intention on proceeding with the tithes :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> That was very uplifting mrskcbrown! Thanks for sharing that :flower:
> 
> Well we paid out tithe today. And you know what? It felt really good!
> Is it wrong of me to want to think that if we keep giving our tithe the Lord will be able to give me the nautural birth that I would like to experience, free without complications? :shrug: maybe that's just greedy or is it really okay to ask and expect that? Ever since we got our bfp this time around the Lord pressed and pressed me to tithe, and never did. Kept getting this "voice" in my heart saying if you tithe, you ilk be given the birth you desire...idk though,maybe that was just my ego. Reguardkess of your answer, I have every intention on proceeding with the tithes :)

How awesome!:yipee: Giving tithes to me is so freeing. I bless God that we are able to do so. I think that He is giving you that feeling because it will come to pass. Your delivery will be great. I tried it with my daughter and plan to try it again, but I will have the epidural on speed dial:haha: I ended up having to have c-section with her because she pooped in me and was in distress. This time in order to do a vbac I have to start labor on my own, cannot be induced. If so I have to get a c-section again, so Im sure Ill begin laboring on my own, at least thats my prayer. I have a LONG way to go though.:haha:

You will be fine!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Willbe. I'm great.....just waiting to o any minute now. How's the baby doing? Wishing you all the very best hun!

Beanni.....thanks so much :hugs:. How are you doing? You must be enjoying that 2n tri now :D

Rdy....good luck with the clomid.

Cornbread, hope your DH gets better soon!

Guppy....I'm glad you were able to resolve the tithing thing. God is really faithful and will continue to replenish you in every way.

Deb....hope you're doing great hun.

Angela, Someday, Mrskc.....hope you're all well and having beautiful pregnancies so far.

I got a visit from an old friend yesterday and she prayed with me for me to conceive my baby asap!! The reason I'm kinda excited is that the day before I hooked up with my DH, this same friend prayed for me to meet my husband (she got married when we were 25, and at the time, I had just turned 30 and with no fella in sight...lol). 

Have a blessed day everyone!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies! Glad everyone is doing so well! :hugs: Just have a minute to pop in . . . I had to work all weekend :nope: it was no fun. . . so now onto another work week!! The clomid has only given me some hot flashes and Saturday I felt awful all day, but I'm doing much better now! Thanks for your prayers! Tonight is my last night of clomid :thumbup: 

Can I get y'alls opinion on something? A couple at my church gave us a washer and dryer for free because they are remodeling and getting new ones, so what should I include in their thank-you card?? I was thinking a gift card to a restaurant and 2 movie tickets?? What do y'all think??:shrug:

Hope you all have a very blessed Monday! :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, it's really neat that your friend prayed for you to have a baby...I hope it happens SOON!

Rdy2, a free washer and dryer is awesome! It's so nice that you want to give them something to thank them...I think your idea is great, I'm guessing anything you give them will be more than they expected.


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Can I get y'alls opinion on something? A couple at my church gave us a washer and dryer for free because they are remodeling and getting new ones, so what should I include in their thank-you card?? I was thinking a gift card to a restaurant and 2 movie tickets?? What do y'all think??:shrug:
> v

I think that is a lovely idea and a perfect gift :flower: 
And I agree with someday
Sorry the clomid was mean to you, but I'm happy you're feeling better :friends:


Well, parsing God again ladies! Went to see the MW today and Isaiah is head down :dance: was so worried he would end up being breech. Of course he could flip back again :( but I'm believing God will keep him head down :)

Please pray that I don't have Pre eclampsia. :sad1: my BP was slightly elevated today (130/80). But that is the first and only elevated BP I have had this pregnancy. Though the 3rd tri is when pre-e develops.MW and think it'd just a fluke, as it's not really that high at all and I have no other symptoms. I'm pretty sure it's a fluke but she wants me to come back in on Friday for a BP recheck. Please pray it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Well ladies I had to cave lastnight and do my advair :growlmad: my chest felt so tight and it seemed the only way I could breath comfortably is by coughing. So after a long talk with hubby he and I have decided to stay on the advair and leave it all to God's will.

cornbread glad to hear muffin is great and your hubby is taken care of too

rdy2b what a blessing - anything you feel on your heart to give is great and they will be pleased

guppy there is nothing wrong with believing about tithing and natural birth if we don't believe it than how can we expect to receive it. You sound like everything will be just fine :hugs: God is in control. Praying for you and Isaiah

Hope everyone is having a blessed day!!!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

I hope everyone is doing ok - I love reading all your posts about how God is working in your lives 

I have had a great day, for no other reason than I asked God for one - I normally hate Mondays as they are so busy at work, and to top it off I have a nasty cold, but I spent time reading the bible last night (jeremiah 29:11 - love it!) and spent time in prayer, and God has really lightened my mood and made me feel really positive about things. I love how He does that!

I have also realised that AF is due on my birthday this month - 13th July, so I'm really praying for the best pressie EVER!!!!

Sending lots of blessings out across cyberspace to you all


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi: That is awesome. You will get your baby soon.:hugs:

@Guppy: Everything is going to be fine. Keep praying!:thumbup:

@RDY: That was an awesome gift. Your gift sounds nice.

@willbe: Yes do what you have to stay healthy. God will bless you!:hugs:
 
Hope everyone is doing well. Me, Im just so tired and ready for this scan on weds. I cant wait to hear the heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

yay for your scan on Wednesday! At ours, we didn't actually hear the heartbeat, but seeing the flicker on the screen was the most amazing thing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> yay for your scan on Wednesday! At ours, we didn't actually hear the heartbeat, but seeing the flicker on the screen was the most amazing thing!

Ill be ever so grateful to see a flicker, LOL.


----------



## somedaymama

Yeah, I've never felt so happy in my life. I was right about the same place as you--I think I was 6 weeks 4 days when I had my first scan--so it was just a little blob that didn't look like much, but the heartbeat was very clear.


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> yay for your scan on Wednesday! At ours, we didn't actually hear the heartbeat, but seeing the flicker on the screen was the most amazing thing!
> 
> Ill be ever so grateful to see a flicker, LOL.Click to expand...

Me too! I was more than thrilled to witness that sight! :cloud9:

Thanks fir the encouraging words ladies :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Good morning :flower:

I need some help and prayer from you ladies as I get so nervous to make love to hubby and I hate it. I feel like I take control from God by not doing it and being so worried something will happen. Any encouraging words?

LaraJJ He says "ask and you shall receive". Glad you had such a blessed day :hugs:

mrskc tomorrow is the big day :happydance: I am so excited for you

someday I bet when you seen that blob it was the prettiest thing in the world :winkwink:

Guppy, rdy2b, Isi, Cornbread, Never and everyone else may God bless you all 

Hubby and I were watching TD Jakes and he was saying how God doesn't get the glory from the things that don't happen God gets the glory for the things that do happen and it made me think of all of you whether ttc or pregnant so keep that in mind.

_Even on a work day be sure to enjoy your blessings - God_ 
_Thou hast prepared the light and the sun _Psalms 74:16


----------



## somedaymama

willb, sorry you're feeling scared. I don't really have any advice for you, unfortunately. After I got my BFP, we didn't BD until I was about 8 weeks or so because I was so scared. When my anovulatory cycles got really long, bd'ing would bring on AF, so I was - somewhat irrationally - afraid that would happen even though I was pregnant. Anyway, I understand and I will pray for you!


----------



## willbamom1day

somedaymama said:


> willb, sorry you're feeling scared. I don't really have any advice for you, unfortunately. After I got my BFP, we didn't BD until I was about 8 weeks or so because I was so scared. When my anovulatory cycles got really long, bd'ing would bring on AF, so I was - somewhat irrationally - afraid that would happen even though I was pregnant. Anyway, I understand and I will pray for you!

you make me feel better and am glad I am not the only one :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

*this was in my email and thought I would share*

After living what I felt was a 'decent' life, my time on earth came to the end..

The first thing I remember is sitting on a bench in the waiting room of what I thought to be a court house..

The doors opened and I was instructed to come in and have a seat by the defense table.

As I looked around I saw the 'prosecutor.'

He was a villainous looking gent who snarled as he stared at me. He definitely was the most evil person I have ever seen.

I sat down and looked to my left and there sat My Attorney, kind and gentle looking man whose appearance seemed so familiar to me, I felt I knew Him.

The corner door flew open and there appeared the Judge in full flowing robes.

He commanded an awesome presence as He moved across the room I couldn't take my eyes off of Him.

As He took His seat behind the bench, He said, 'Let us begin.'

The prosecutor rose and said, 

'My name is Satan and I am here to show you why this woman belongs in hell.'

He proceeded to tell of lies that I told, things that I stole, and In the past when I cheated others Satan told of other horrible Perversions that were once in my life and the more he spoke, the further down in my seat I sank. 

I was so embarrassed that I couldn't look at anyone, even my own Attorney, as the Devil told of sins that even I had completely forgotten about.

As upset as I was at Satan for telling all these things about me, I was equally upset at My Attorney who sat there silently not Offering any form of defense at all.

I know I had been guilty of those things, but I had done some good in my life - couldn't that at least equal out part of the harm I'd done?

Satan finished with a fury and said, 'This woman belongs in hell, she is guilty of all that I have charged and there is not a person who can prove otherwise.'

When it was His turn, My Attorney first asked if He might approach the bench. The Judge allowed this over the strong objection of Satan, and beckoned Him to come forward.

As He got up and started walking, I was able to see Him in His full splendor and majesty. 

I realized why He seemed so familiar; this was Jesus
representing me, my Lord and my Savior.
He stopped at the bench and softly said to the Judge, 'Hi, Dad,' and then He turned to address the court.

'Satan was correct in saying that this woman had sinned, I won't deny any of these allegations. And, yes, the wage of sin is death, and this woman deserves to be punished..'

Jesus took a deep breath and turned to His Father with outstretched arms and proclaimed, 'However, I died on the cross so that this person might have eternal life and she has accepted Me as her
Savior, so she is Mine.' 

My Lord continued with, 'Her name is written in the Book of Life, and no one can snatch her from Me..

Satan still does not understand yet. This woman is not to be given justice, but rather mercy.'

As Jesus sat down, 

He quietly paused, looked at His Father and said,
'There is nothing else that needs to be done.' 

'I've done it all.'

The Judge lifted His mighty hand and slammed the gavel down. The following words bellowed from His lips..

'This woman is free..'

The penalty for her has already been paid in full.

'Case dismissed.'

As my Lord led me away, I could hear Satan ranting and raving, 'I won't give up, I will win the next one.' I asked Jesus as He gave me my instructions where to go next, 'Have you ever lost a case?' 

Christ lovingly smiled and said, 

'Everyone that has come to Me and asked Me to represent them has received the same verdict as you,

~Paid In Full~


----------



## mrskcbrown

@willbeamom: Initially I wasnt afraid to BD with DH when I got my BFP, but one time we BD and I had pinkish spotting and that really scared me. It lasted a day. Then we resumed Bding and nothing. Then just recently, we BD and the next day I had brown discharge. I didnt tell DH though, but called DR and she said it was fine, its probably the placenta forming. Even though, the DR said this I was nervous. So I would put DH off, but then the other night, I broke down and cried and told DH I was nervous. He understood and told me, why didnt I just talk to to him and tell him instead of avoiding it.
Then he proceeded to tell me that God didnt give us this gift to take it away. He said we trusted Him to give it, now we have to trust him to bring it to pass. He says, dont worry, whatever happens is in God's hand, but he knows everything will be ok.

So I said all of that to say, share with DH how you are feeling and to be easy because you are nervous. All will be well.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Help, not baby related:
Anyone use the "envelope system" in doing your finances? If so how is it working for you? Anyone do Dave Ramsey's financial peace classes? I have done them before but was unable to finish. Just looking for some testimonies:hugs:.


----------



## Guppy051708

@ willb- Its completly up to you when you feel ready to make love. The DH and I didn't :sex: for a good month or so after our :bfp: simply because we did it so much to get the bean and we were bored with it! :rofl: TBH though, we both were initially a little fearful as we had miscarried before this pregnancy and i had IB this pregnancy. Got checked out by the doc, and with my MC history they did a very early ultra-sound. There was a heartbeat. The general rule of thumb (what they told me) if you have bleeding, wait 1-2 weeks before having sex again. (but that was just in my case). But many preggo woman get a little bleeding like Mrskcbrown was talking about for the reasons she stated and because the vagina is a little more sensitive. They actually teach woman that a little spotting can be normal after sex.

Also, just wanted to let you know, that once you have seen the heartbeat of your LO, you have less than a 10% chance of miscarrying. So the fact that youve seen the heart flicking is a VERY good sign your pregnancy will go full term. Sex will NOT cause a miscarriage. That was a tough lesson learned for me, but it is true. Just trust in the Lord, but dont do anything until your comfortable. Im sure you would be fine to go at it though :winkwink: 

@mrskc- i've never heard of that before, off to google. :comp:

@ everyone else- have a blessed day! it sure is hot here! Can't imagin what its like in the south! :coolio:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskcbrown said:


> @willbeamom: Initially I wasnt afraid to BD with DH when I got my BFP, but one time we BD and I had pinkish spotting and that really scared me. It lasted a day. Then we resumed Bding and nothing. Then just recently, we BD and the next day I had brown discharge. I didnt tell DH though, but called DR and she said it was fine, its probably the placenta forming. Even though, the DR said this I was nervous. So I would put DH off, but then the other night, I broke down and cried and told DH I was nervous. He understood and told me, why didnt I just talk to to him and tell him instead of avoiding it.
> Then he proceeded to tell me that God didnt give us this gift to take it away. He said we trusted Him to give it, now we have to trust him to bring it to pass. He says, dont worry, whatever happens is in God's hand, but he knows everything will be ok.
> 
> So I said all of that to say, share with DH how you are feeling and to be easy because you are nervous. All will be well.:hugs:

you made me :cry:

your hubby is so right in what he said and I tell myself pretty much those same words. It's like I give my concerns to God but somehow manage to take them right back instead of leaving them in capable hands :dohh:

thank you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy051708 said:


> @ willb- Its completly up to you when you feel ready to make love. The DH and I didn't :sex: for a good month or so after our :bfp: simply because we did it so much to get the bean and we were bored with it! :rofl: TBH though, we both were initially a little fearful as we had miscarried before this pregnancy and i had IB this pregnancy. Got checked out by the doc, and with my MC history they did a very early ultra-sound. There was a heartbeat. The general rule of thumb (what they told me) if you have bleeding, wait 1-2 weeks before having sex again. (but that was just in my case). But many preggo woman get a little bleeding like Mrskcbrown was talking about for the reasons she stated and because the vagina is a little more sensitive. They actually teach woman that a little spotting can be normal after sex.
> 
> Also, just wanted to let you know, that once you have seen the heartbeat of your LO, you have less than a 10% chance of miscarrying. So the fact that youve seen the heart flicking is a VERY good sign your pregnancy will go full term. Sex will NOT cause a miscarriage. That was a tough lesson learned for me, but it is true. Just trust in the Lord, but dont do anything until your comfortable. Im sure you would be fine to go at it though :winkwink:
> 
> @mrskc- i've never heard of that before, off to google. :comp:
> 
> @ everyone else- have a blessed day! it sure is hot here! Can't imagin what its like in the south! :coolio:

I told hubby at lunchtime that I felt we needed to make love as celebration of sorts but I am scared and he said he is ready when I am. We looked up on a couple of sites that said go for it and I think I am :happydance:

Thank you for all the advice :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing well.

Sorry I've been quiet lately but I'm really struggling with life right now xx


----------



## Cornbread

Deb, what's wrong? :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

@ WillB- great news doll :) take it easy. 

@ DEB- no worries. :flower: i hope life takes a turn for the better. If you need anything just know we are here for you! xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@willbe: once you do it, your mind will be at ease.:thumbup: Praying for you.

@Deb: Pray without ceasing. I hope all gets better very soon


----------



## Cornbread

I was having a "moment" earlier of being way jealous of someone who announced a BFP and decided to listen to some P&W music (Third Day, Casting Crowns, and Jeremy Camp). It helped! It was a good reminder that a baby will happen in God's time and to focus on him instead of myself and what others have that I don't.


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

Been a while but really struggling with finding much time to come online.

Willbe glad you feel more comfortable. Take things slow to get yourself more comfortable and most importantly trust in the Lord that all is well.

Deb - Sorry to hear things are hard at the moment. Will be praying for you :hugs:

Amen Cornbread. Your blessings are coming, and when God does bless you it will be beyond what you would even think to ask for.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Deb111

Cornbread said:


> Deb, what's wrong? :hugs:

I think everything's geting on top of me. I know compared to what some people are going through it all seems trivial, but it's just all piling on top of me

Still struggling with hubby's azoospermia and feeling in limbo whilst we wait for the SSR

Finding it tough dealing with hubby asking all his family's opinions (and them giving them!) on the option of us maybe having to consider using donor sperm

Feeling totally rejected that hubby is even less interested in making love since we had the news about the azoospermia. There's been NOTHING since end of March :nope: and if I suggest it he says he just laughs it off and says he wants to get the SSR sorted. I feel totally rejected! I have tried really hard to back off since the azoospermia was diagnosed as I'm sure it was hard for him to deal with, and I have been nothing but supportive, but newsflash!!! ... I have needs too!

I know he has thyroid problems and his testosterone levels are low and he is waiting for a blood test to recheck to see if his thyroid meds are helping and to double check his testosterone, but he seems to spend his life glued to the sofa watching TV - and I swear he has watched pretty much every damn world cup game - I can't take the noise of it any more and just come upstairs for some 'me' time when the footy is on so feel I don't even really see much of him right now.

Plus I'm worried about WHY his hormone levels are low. Dr says it can be a problem with his pituitary gland and that he may need to go for a scan and see an endocrinologist :shrug:

I feel so poorly with my hayfever that I'm hardly sleeping and no medication seems to help - plus I'm well aware that it makes me extremely irritable

I have had an abscess on my gum for 5 weeks now which just isn't going away. It's been incised and it hasn't given me any pain which the dentist can't understand, but is annoying as I have a lump in my mouth. She said I shouldn't need antibiotics because my body had localised the infection itself, but now it's still there, she has writeen me a prescription for some. I'm debating whether to take them or not as they make me feel really rough and will set my IBS off for weeks so what's the lesser of 2 evils?! :shrug:

I have so much work to do at school ready for parents evening and new parents evening, plus assessment records to update and I'm so tired!

My attempts at losing the weight I need to for ICSI have flatlined. I'd lost 7 lbs in 3 weeks and nothing now in the last 2 weeks. I need to start going back to swimming and the gym which is a 2 minute drive down the road, but need someone to go with. We pay our fee there every month and never seem to have the time or energy to go. I need some motivation! I have told hubby this and said even if he doesn't want to go for himself (which he seriously needs to!) I need him to come to support me - he can't be bothered

And when I dropped the second glass in 2 days last night and hubby just sat there whilst I'm surrounded by glass, pop and the dog and with bare feet and I lost it and hammered home the fact that I was struggling with life right now, he just rolled his eyes at me. I'm sure he things I'm being a drama queen.

I love him to bits and I know he loves me, but I just wish he'd show it a bit more and give me some support. 

I'm sorry for the essay, but maybe it will do me some good to get it all of of my system. I don't feel like I have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## Cornbread

Wow, that's a lot to be dealing with all at once. :hugs: I'd be pretty irritated too, and don't blame you one bit for losing it when he just sat there when you dropped the glasses.

Any time you need to vent, we're here for you and you can pm me if you want. And you certainly shouldn't trivialize your feelings "I know I don't have it as bad as some do". Whatever you are feeling is totally legitimate and nothing to apologize for or look down on because you think it's less important. God certainly doesn't compare and say "Well, her struggle is worse so it's more important than his". Our Heavenly Father loves us all equally and we and the things we fight to deal with are all equally important to Him. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Deb and cornbread

All things happen for the good of those who love God and from what I can tell you are some God lovin women :happydance:

God knows of your strugles - He knows everything Continue to pray and always believe and just know you are a step closer to God's blessings.

We are here for each other and I love that so take advantage of it - sometimes the best thing we can give to somone is prayer and I continue to pray for you both

God bless :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Deb: Wow, you are dealing with a lot. Continue to trust God.:hugs:


----------



## baby_dixon

I would like to join this, I have been TTC for years and apparently have unexplained infertility ughhh :(


----------



## somedaymama

welcome baby_dixon! :wave: Sorry to hear about the unexplained infertility...I hope the Clomid works for you!


----------



## willbamom1day

:hi:

Welcome baby_dixon glad to have you here and will add you to my prayer list

mrskc thinking about you and your appt today

This evening we are taking my mom to dinner to give her the news :happydance: and I can't wait to see the look on her face

"_But when he asks, he must believe and not doubt, because he who doubts is like a wave of the sea, blown and tossed by the wind_"
(James 1:6, NIV)

I hope everyone has a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Good evening ladies! Sorry I haven't been on here much. I've just been working so much, and I got a new cell phone so I have been playing on it lots so I can figure it out. :thumbup:


Guppy-glad to hear that Isaiah is head down. . praying for quick and easy delivery for you! :happydance:

willbe-sorry you are still having asthma problems :growlmad: but I will pray for your healing and in the meantime, that God will protect your baby from anything harmful from the meds. :thumbup: How was dinner with your mom??

Lara-hoping and praying for your birthday BFP :flower:

Mrskc-how did your scan go? Hope all is well with you.

Hello babydixon!! :flower: Glad you can join us! I just finished my first round of clomid. . .hope it works for you!

Deb-I can't even imagine how overwhelmed you are feeling dear. Praying for peace and wisdom for you :hugs:

Cornbread, beanni, dahlia, isi, terangela, someday -how are you all doing?? Hope all is well!!

AFM-its been a long week. . . I guess you could say this is my "Friday" since I worked this past weekend, but I still have 2 more days to go. I feel like this week is never gonna end. . .:nope: 

Remember how I had been dealing with headaches?? Well, I went to my eye dr today because my right eye and right side of my head has been hurting for the past couple weeks, and it ends up I have a staph infection in both of my eyes! :shrug: What!?!? My left eye only has one spot, but my right eye he said has about 5 spots in it. So, I have steroid eye drops until Friday when I go back, and if that doesn't work, he will have to put me on something else. Geez :dohh: Well, its getting late. . so I am off to bed for now. 

Quick prayer request for me (other than my infected eyes :nope:). . . I am still lacking a desire to be intimate with my dh, I'm just always soooo tired. I have been praying like crazy that my desire would be restored, but would appreciate my sister's agreeing with me :flower: Thanks in advance! Have a blessed rest of the week! :hugs:


----------



## baby_dixon

Thank you for all the welcomes :)
I can feel the clomid working, and today I finally got the starts or a positive OPK :D yesss! I'm so happy!


----------



## Terangela

I don't have much time, I need to go to bed. We told both of my SIL's today that we are expecting... and well my one SIL asked when our due date is and it turns out she is one day behind me. Her due date is Feb 23rd. I am so excited for her. Her and her DH are trying to keep fairly reserved about it as they have had 2 MC's. Could I ask you all to pray for a sticky little bean for her and her DH. They go for an early u/s on July 22nd. So we are just hoping and praying to see a baby of the right gestational age and a HB in her scan.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is well!

Willbeamom, you have nothing to fear! God is in control. 

Deb, you remain in my heart and prayers. It is always darkest before dawn. Your joy is on its way. 

Mrskc, how did the scan go?

Beanni hun, :hugs: 

Someday, hope you're doing great!

As for me, I'm almost 100% sure I'm ovulating from my bad side this cycle. So officially considering myself out this month, to avoid heartbreak in 2 weeks. I actually think we might just take a break and do IUI later in the year.


----------



## sterretjie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Willbeamom, you have nothing to fear! God is in control.
> 
> Deb, you remain in my heart and prayers. It is always darkest before dawn. Your joy is on its way.
> 
> Mrskc, how did the scan go?
> 
> Beanni hun, :hugs:
> 
> Someday, hope you're doing great!
> 
> As for me, I'm almost 100% sure I'm ovulating from my bad side this cycle. So officially considering myself out this month, to avoid heartbreak in 2 weeks. I actually think we might just take a break and do IUI later in the year.

Hi Isi

Don't lose hope yet because God works in mysteries ways. This might be your month :flower:

I haven't been able to send alot of messages lately as i've been very busy at work but i'm thinking of all the ladies and keeping everyone in my prayers.

Have a lovely day xx :hug:


----------



## somedaymama

Isi, thanks, I am doing great! Sorry this already looks like it isn't your month. :( :hugs:

Terangela, how exciting for your SIL! Praying for a healthy sticky baby for her.

Rdy, wow! A staph infection in both eyes--no wonder you've been in pain. A few weeks ago my SIL's sister had an ulcer on her eye as a result of an infection. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sterr and Someday :hugs:. But unfortunately, I really do feel I'm really out.

So sorry about the eye infection, Rdy! Gosh, you must be in agony. Get well soon, hun!


----------



## willbamom1day

_Remember sunscreen isn't the only thing that protects you - God_
_He is a shield unto them that put their trust in him_ Proverbs 30:5

rdy2b you poor thing :hugs: I hope it heals quickly. Praying for you and your hubby.

baby dixon many blessings for a + opk

Terangela God has your sil and her lil one in the palm of his hands :hugs:

isi thank you for your kind and true words :hugs: Please don't count yourself out - God works miracles even from our bad sides :winkwink: I got my bfp on the month I thought I was sooo out as I had nothin but my temp to go off of. Prayin for you

sterretjie glad to see you pop in been thinking about you - Hope all is well

We didn't get to tell my mom lastnight as she had something come up with her business and had to cancel :growlmad: guess it wasn't the right time to tell.

Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi everyone! 

@Isi: Im praying for you and if you BD'd with DH then dont give up hope just yet. Anything can happen. God is so amazing. He can go through bad sides and make them right.:hugs:

@Rdy: Im already praying for both of your issues. I pray that God blesses you and gives you back that desire.

@willbeamom: The right time is coming to tell mom. I had to tell my mom over the phone because we are miles apart. She was still ecstatic.:happydance:

My scan went really well. The baby is measuring right at 6w6d today. The heartbeat was 130bpm, we didnt hear it but we saw the flicker. It was awesome. DH was in tears. I would post the pics but Im out of town visiting family. I will try to do so later. Im already busting out of my jeans, my tummy is so tight:shrug:. I dont know whether to get a belly band, or buy maternity jeans since I will just get bigger. The DR says I may get bigger quicker due to the previous pregnancy. Well enough about me, I am praying and hoping you all have a great day.:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc everything sounds just perfect. God is good!!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Rdy*- praying that infection goes away and stays away! That must really be uncomfortable. I'm also praying for comfort in eyes eyes until they are healed, which, they already are according to Jesus ;)
Will also be praying and believing that your desires for your dh will be stronger and more evident than ever :winkwink: 

*Baby_Dixon* - what wonderful news about your OPKs! :yipee: isn't it a wonderful feeling when they get darker each day?

*Terangel*- I don't think I ever congratulated you on your pregnancy :dohh:. * CONGRATULATIONS!!! *. Will be praying that both you and your SIL have happy,healthy,full term babies! I'm proclaiming this in the name of Jesus :friends: and what fun that will be! You will have a real life bump buddy! :yipee:

*Isi*- I'm praying that you will get this baby, no matter which side you are ovulating from :hugs: God is so much more and can do so much more regardless. "Proclaim and it shall be given" 

*Sterretjie*- hello there! Hope your having a great work week :friends: thanks for stopping in :)

*Someday*- not too long and you'll be able ti find out if your bump is :pink: or :blue:!!! How exciting! Will you be finding out or keeping it a surprise? And do you have your 20 week scan scheduled? It's amazing! :cloud9:

*Mrskcbrown*- what great and wonderful news about your scan! :wohoo: Praise God! I am truly thrilled for you! I bet you were on :cloud9: when you saw that sweet baby! I had to purchase maternity clothing super early as well (think it had something to do with the fact that I'm only 5 foot 1 and stalky lol) but your doc is probably right, as the muscles seem to "remember pregnancy" after the first baby :thumbup: try Yoga pants too! I'm about 8 months preggo and I still wear them :blush: they are loads cheaper than maternity clothes! The bell a band is great, especially you're like me and get round ligament pain all if the time! But be careful how often you wear it. The muscles don't get as toned as they do when you don't wear it so it can potentially make your pushing stage longer. I've read this and i've had multiple friends (who used the band very very often) experience long pushing stages and need a vacuum. But it's different for everyone so maybe it won't be an issue for you :thumbup:

AFM- I'm getting slightly nervous about tomorrow! Gotta get my BP rechecked to make sure I'm not pre-E :( I don't believe that i am, but even the slightest worry prior to getting the check could make my BP go up and I obviously don't want that to happen! :nope:

Also,I need some advice on confronting Christian friends...My One Christian friend is deeply TTC, in fact she has been at it for nearly a year now- bless her. She goes to church, reads her Bible, and loves the Lord. The only thing....she's not married :nope:. I'm not trying to pass judgement on her but I know the Bible says that we should be holding each other accountable and letting one another know about what's right and wrong. I'm not one to point fingers as I am certainly not any better than her :nope: especially that I had one sexual partner before meeting and marrying my husband. Anyways, someone did point out to her a very long time ago "you love your church and talk a lot about it so much but what do they think of you living with your bf and TTC out of marriage? Isn't it wrong in the Christian faith to have premarital sex?" she said she knew it was wrong and a lot of people fro her church have mentioned it,but they know not to bring it up to her anymore bc she wants this baby so badly. Her and her bf are planning on getting maaried....one day, but they rant planning on it anytime soon,by the sounds of it. I need advice, do I risk loosing a friendship over this? Risk appearing as if I am better? (bc I know I'm not) and do I risk the friendship of others as this is a BnB friend?


----------



## Cornbread

I still have crosshairs, I think I get to keep them this time. YAY!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Cornbread said:


> I still have crosshairs, I think I get to keep them this time. YAY!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
Now we get to see that :bfp: in a couple weeks :winkwink:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, ladies. I really appreciate your kind support. God is truly bigger than my problems! :hugs:

Wow...that's so awesome about the scan, Mrskc!! Congratulations!

Guppy...that could be really tricky. She might not hear the message but become resentful, since you are pregnant yourself. Maybe you should steer her more in the direction of speeding up their marriage instead of holding off the ttc. Because truth is, as long as her mind is set on it, she will do it, regardless of what you say. I'll pray for wisdom for you.


----------



## Guppy051708

Isi Buttercup said:


> Because truth is, as long as her mind is set on it, she will do it, regardless of what you say.

that's what I figured.I mean it's clear that other brothers and sisters in the Lord has pointed it out to her and yet she still finds excuses to justify it. That's why I'm worried. It's not like I can't say anything to her that others havnt. IDK. :shrug: maybe I just shouldn't say anything?


----------



## Darkest

Mrskc, so pleased you scan went fab. :thumbup:
Guppy, sorry about your situation. I can't offer advice but i'm sure you will do whatever is right with your friend. :hugs:
Also hope your BP is ok tomorrow. I had Pre E with DS and was induced(i was already term tho thankfully).

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest - would you say that the contractions were worse with being induced? That's what I would be worried about if it is pre-E, especially since,beyond being induced,I would like to have a natural labor and delivery. :(


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> Darkest - would you say that the contractions were worse with being induced? That's what I would be worried about if it is pre-E :(

I'm afraid they were. I was lucky in that my induction seemed to work as soon as they put the gel in so for me labour wasn't too long but it was def worse then when i had DD. Sorry. :-(
My friend was induced with both her DS's and said it wasn't that bad. So maybe it depends on the person. :hugs:

Edit:
I only had G+A and some pethadine with DS. Natural delivery, all 8lb 11oz of the little lump.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I'm so happy that your scan went well! Seeing the heartbeat is amazing. The bella band (actually I got a be-band, the target brand) didn't help me much, but I think that's because I bought it too small. I got a size small because I am a size 4 normally, but it suffocated me. I haven't wanted to pay $17 for another, so I don't know if a size up would have worked for me. I've bought a couple pairs of the small banded maternity pants, and they work great. They relieve pressure off of your belly, but you don't need to be big for them to fit. 



Guppy051708 said:


> *Someday*- not too long and you'll be able ti find out if your bump is :pink: or :blue:!!! How exciting! Will you be finding out or keeping it a surprise? And do you have your 20 week scan scheduled? It's amazing! :cloud9:

I can't wait! :yipee: We are going to find out. I would have been perfectly happy with a surprise, but DH just HAS to know! Since we have decided we are finding out, I am now dying to know as well!! I have an appointment July 13 at 18 + 2, and my midwife said we'll schedule the scan then. 

As for your question about your friend...is she a BnB friend only? If so, I would definitley only talk to her through PM, not in public. You don't want to embarass her or give others a chance to "listen in" on your conversation. Beyond that...how would you feel if she brought up something to you that she felt you were doing wrong? Do you have the kind of friendship where you can talk about these kinds of things? If you were in some kind of position over her like in your church, it would be your responsibility to bring it up to her. Since you're not (from what I understand), tread carefully...just remember to "speak the truth in love." (Eph. 4:15)


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Darkest - would you say that the contractions were worse with being induced? That's what I would be worried about if it is pre-E :(
> 
> I'm afraid they were. I was lucky in that my induction seemed to work as soon as they put the gel in so for me labour wasn't too long but it was def worse then when i had DD. Sorry. :-(
> My friend was induced with both her DS's and said it wasn't that bad. So maybe it depends on the person. :hugs:
> 
> Edit:
> I only had G+A and some pethadine with DS. Natural delivery, all 8lb 11oz of the little lump.Click to expand...

Okay. I figured as much. But I still do t believe it's pre-E (my bp wasn't too ridiculous as it was 130/80 so I think it was just a fluke,but trying to prepare myself for either outcomes.


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, elevated blood pressure is a symptom of pre-e, but it doesn't necessarily mean you have it, right? If you get stressed tomorrow and your blood pressure goes up because of that, you don't necessarily have pre-e....right?

(ETA: my sentences ending in a question are a little ridiculous, I know ;) but I just don't know all that much about this part of pregnancy!!)


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Guppy, elevated blood pressure is a symptom of pre-e, but it doesn't necessarily mean you have it, right? If you get stressed tomorrow and your blood pressure goes up because of that, you don't necessarily have pre-e....right?
> 
> (ETA: my sentences ending in a question are a little ridiculous, I know ;) but I just don't know all that much about this part of pregnancy!!)

Haha, no problem :thumbup:
Yes, elevated BP coukd potentially mean Pre-E and generally you don't get it until the 3rd trimester. Generally, for you to be considered you have to have a BP of 140 or higher (the top number) so 130 actually isn't too bad. Everyone is bound to have a random reading here and there at some point. This was my first elevated reading of the pregnancy and really it wasn't truly elevated (120 is normal). The nurse who took it was asking me loads of questions and Had me holding my arm up with my own strength, so really it was probably only high bc you shouldn't be moving at all when it's being taken. The MW thinks it's a fluke, but if tomorrows reading is high then it's possible thats the problem.

Not really sure about your second question. My guess is that if it's above 140 they would say I have mild pre-E ( the cases i have read have women reporting their numbers well over 210, so as of now, if that is the case, which I don't think it is, 130 is nothinglol


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay. I figured as much. But I still do t believe it's pre-E (my bp wasn't too ridiculous as it was 130/80 so I think it was just a fluke,but trying to prepare myself for either outcomes.

What do your Docs class as high?
The 'average' over here is 120/80(obviously depends on age, weight etc etc). Mine is uaually lower at between 100-110 over 80. Even when mine went high(for me) it wasn't what they classed as 'high' for average people. So mine was left and left. Not happy. But, end result all was well.
Try to relax as much as possible, as somedaymama says, if you worry your BP will go up anyway lol. xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Okay. I figured as much. But I still do t believe it's pre-E (my bp wasn't too ridiculous as it was 130/80 so I think it was just a fluke,but trying to prepare myself for either outcomes.
> 
> What do your Docs class as high?
> The 'average' over here is 120/80(obviously depends on age, weight etc etc). Mine is uaually lower at between 100-110 over 80. Even when mine went high(for me) it wasn't what they classed as 'high' for average people. So mine was left and left. Not happy. But, end result all was well.
> Try to relax as much as possible, as somedaymama says, if you worry your BP will go up anyway lol. xxxClick to expand...

Yeah tomorrow will only be a "good thoughts" day lol or at least until bp gets checked! Technically anything over 120 is considered high. But they don't call it pre eclampsia until t's 140 or higher.


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies,

I have been MIA for a few days because I was on vacation with the family. I came back yesterday and took a pregnancy test. My baby must be like 5 days old and the size of an amoeba (cutest amoeba to this little momma) and I am the happiest person in the world!

Pray that my little pumpkin sticks and I have a great pregnancy. My DH and I are so happy right now. I am thinking positive thoughts and holding on to Exodus 23: 25-26. Yesterday I bought pre-natal vitamins. 

God is good!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats MiBebe!! How exciting! :wohoo:


----------



## MiBebe

somedaymama said:


> Congrats MiBebe!! How exciting! :wohoo:

Thank you!!! I need to call my doctor, but wanted to wait a few days. I am feeling sleepy all the time but I'm not sure if its jet lag (I flew in from LA yesterday) or if its the pregnancy. :coffee:

I've been praising God and just praying all day thanking Him for a healthy March baby


----------



## Guppy051708

MiBebe said:


> somedaymama said:
> 
> 
> Congrats MiBebe!! How exciting! :wohoo:
> 
> Thank you!!! I need to call my doctor, but wanted to wait a few days. I am feeling sleepy all the time but I'm not sure if its jet lag (I flew in from LA yesterday) or if its the pregnancy. :coffee:
> 
> I've been praising God and just praying all day thanking Him for a healthy March babyClick to expand...

Congratulations!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
My first pregnancy I was super tired! Even the dh noticed....before my bfp!


----------



## Cornbread

Guppy051708 said:


> Darkest - would you say that the contractions were worse with being induced? That's what I would be worried about if it is pre-E, especially since,beyond being induced,I would like to have a natural labor and delivery. :(

I've only had one but I know that the higher the rate of Pitocin went, the worse the contractions went. Induction increases your chances of having to have further interventions such as water artificially broken by the doc, an epidural, an emergency c-section, internal monitors, being put on oxygen... it also (here at least) means you can't walk around during labor, unless you're going to the restroom you're pretty well confined to bed. I was talked/pushed into having an induction at 40 weeks b/c my BP was "elevated" (didn't think until later that hey, that might be because I just walked a bunch!). I hope to never ever have another induction. If I am ever told it's "medically necessary" I will be demanding to see hard and fast black and white proof that it is NECESSARY. As far as I'm concerned, if an induction is medically necessary b/c letting me go naturally could put too much stress on the baby or me, shouldn't they be doing a c-section since an induction puts more stress on both the baby AND me? They will have a hard time getting me to induce again. LOL



Guppy051708 said:


> Cornbread said:
> 
> 
> I still have crosshairs, I think I get to keep them this time. YAY!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> Now we get to see that :bfp: in a couple weeks :winkwink:Click to expand...

I hope so but I'm not holding my breath. I feel very pms-ish. LOL


----------



## Darkest

MiBebe said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been MIA for a few days because I was on vacation with the family. I came back yesterday and took a pregnancy test. My baby must be like 5 days old and the size of an amoeba (cutest amoeba to this little momma) and I am the happiest person in the world!
> 
> Pray that my little pumpkin sticks and I have a great pregnancy. My DH and I are so happy right now. I am thinking positive thoughts and holding on to Exodus 23: 25-26. Yesterday I bought pre-natal vitamins.
> 
> God is good!

Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Here's my update at the MW appointment today. I copied and pasted it from my journal as I am on the iPad and it takes a while to type :wacko:



Guppy051708 said:


> Well got my blood pressure checked. It went down 20 points so that's great! :thumbup: was 110/60. So we were all happy about that :D the only downfall...apparently on Monday when I went in for my 32 week checkup there was protein in my urine :( they said it was "trace"-1. I'm sorta angry that they failed to inform me of that, especially since I was sitting right there when they did the test! :growlmad:
> Today they had me do a "clean catch" to see if maybe the protein was from some extra stuff getting into the urine sample last time (like from my skin or something like that). So I do the clean catch...and I'm still at 1 (trace) :(
> 
> So AWESOME news: great BP :yipee:
> Bad news: trace in urine
> 
> Good news: not pre-e :dance:
> Bad news: not yet anyways.
> 
> OK news: trace is better than an actual positive :thumbup:
> Hopeful news: maybe BP will stay normal and it won't be an issue :)
> 
> Hopefully it just stays trace (or gets to negative). They are going to keep an eye on it though. They said there is a possibility that I coukd deliver early, but if my BP stays good it would prolly be after the 37 week mark...hey this girl is OK with that! ;)lol

I'm praising God for the good reading, but i'm also hoping the protein gets out. Please God keep Isaiah and I safe and please help me through the delivery.


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> Here's my update at the MW appointment today. I copied and pasted it from my journal as I am on the iPad and it takes a while to type :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Well got my blood pressure checked. It went down 20 points so that's great! :thumbup: was 110/60. So we were all happy about that :D the only downfall...apparently on Monday when I went in for my 32 week checkup there was protein in my urine :( they said it was "trace"-1. I'm sorta angry that they failed to inform me of that, especially since I was sitting right there when they did the test! :growlmad:
> Today they had me do a "clean catch" to see if maybe the protein was from some extra stuff getting into the urine sample last time (like from my skin or something like that). So I do the clean catch...and I'm still at 1 (trace) :(
> 
> So AWESOME news: great BP :yipee:
> Bad news: trace in urine
> 
> Good news: not pre-e :dance:
> Bad news: not yet anyways.
> 
> OK news: trace is better than an actual positive :thumbup:
> Hopeful news: maybe BP will stay normal and it won't be an issue :)
> 
> Hopefully it just stays trace (or gets to negative). They are going to keep an eye on it though. They said there is a possibility that I coukd deliver early, but if my BP stays good it would prolly be after the 37 week mark...hey this girl is OK with that! ;)lol
> 
> I'm praising God for the good reading, but i'm also hoping the protein gets out. Please God keep Isaiah and I safe and please help me through the delivery.Click to expand...

Hope your protien goes away at the next appointment. Good news about the BP. Stay in there for as long as possible little man!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys I have been feelin a bit rough today kinda out of myself :shrug: real shaky and hungry do have a pedi appt at 2:30 so hope that helps me relax

Guppy I hope all goes well with your friend. that is great news about your bp :happydance: I do have a question about the protein - explain what that means.

Mibebe Congratulations!!! bet you would have went on vacation sooner if you knew this would happen :winkwink: Tiredness is my main symptom - I sleep 11-12 hours some nights

cornbread a bfp for you - sure hope so

Praying for you all :hugs:

My hubby has a 3 day weekend with me and I am super excited. In case I don't get a chance to get back on have a super safe 4th 

_Whether you are mowing, sailing or grilling I'll be near - God
Safety is of the Lord_ Proverbs 21:31


----------



## Guppy051708

*Willb*- protein in the urine can mean one of two things. It can mean a UTI or kidney infection (that's generally in earlier pregnancy though) or it could mean Pre-eclampsia. Generally if protein hasn't been found in a pregnancy,but then is found during the third tri. It could mean pre-e (if followed by a high BP). ~ have a happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Just wanted to say God is good


----------



## Guppy051708

MiBebe said:


> Just wanted to say God is good

All the time!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Mibebe:wohoo::wohoo: God is awesome. Im so happy for you. Praying for a sticky bean.

@Guppy: Im praying that all goes well!:thumbup:

As for me, I went to the Taste Of Chicago today and OMG there is so much food there. Over 70+ vendors and all different types of food. Needless to say I ate way too much:wacko:! I feel like a stuffed turkey:haha:. My mom, myself and my daughter went. We had a really good time and it was so hot out. I had to sit a bit because I was getting tired so easily. I also bought a belly band from Target today and its so awesome. I can unbutton my pants and relax. This is the best thing they could have ever made for early preggos.

Im resting now because I think I got overheated and my body is so tired.:winkwink: Tomorrow I get to see my friends 3 month old twins so Im really looking forward to that. They are girls, so precious:cloud9:.

Hope everyone has a fun 4th!:happydance:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

Just wanted to stop by and say hello. I had a great Friday and am looking forward to a great weekend! Happy 4th to you all and have a blessed weekend!!


----------



## MiBebe

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hello. I had a great Friday and am looking forward to a great weekend! Happy 4th to you all and have a blessed weekend!!

thank you!!!! Hope you have a great weekend as well!!



mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats Mibebe:wohoo::wohoo: God is awesome. Im so happy for you. Praying for a sticky bean.

thak you!!! I've been praying this with expectancy all day!


----------



## MiBebe

mrskcbrown, I think my sticky bean is no more. I am going to take a break for a few days because I'm just not feeling very good right now. Don't feel very loved.


----------



## somedaymama

MiBebe, what happened?? I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

MiBebe said:


> mrskcbrown, I think my sticky bean is no more. I am going to take a break for a few days because I'm just not feeling very good right now. Don't feel very loved.

:hugs:Im so sorry. We are here if you need us, and you are loved.:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mibebe I pray all is well :hugs:


----------



## Darkest

MiBebe said:


> mrskcbrown, I think my sticky bean is no more. I am going to take a break for a few days because I'm just not feeling very good right now. Don't feel very loved.

Massive :hugs: to you. xx


----------



## Deb111

MiBebe said:


> mrskcbrown, I think my sticky bean is no more. I am going to take a break for a few days because I'm just not feeling very good right now. Don't feel very loved.

So sorry. Thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear that mibebe :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

We are always here for you Hun :hugs:
So sorry :cry:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So so sorry Mibebe :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hello girls!
Sorry for the long absence. I wasn't feeling sure about coming back to BnB, cos I somehow had the impression that almost everybody has gotten their BFPs and it was a self-preservation thing such that I just updated my journal and didn't do much on BnB. 

Yup, now that I'm back...how're you all???

Short update: 

Nothing much happening here. I'm on my 4th month of Metformin and going to start Clomid for my next cycle which should come by end July -hopefully, if Metformin really regulated my cycle. And I have a FS appt on 22/7, which came as a huge surprise, cos I only called them today to arrange an appt. Hope my new FS can do the follicle scans for me. I'm getting a FS because follicle scans are not covered by insurance if I go to my gynae. Hubby's sperm analysis is tomorrow.... can request prayers that everything's fine with him??? Thanks a lot! 

MrsKCBrown - Great scan that must have been!!!! Heartbeat at only 6w! How cool is that?

someday - So excited to see if you're on the blue or pink team? Any guesses from people who have seen you yet? Some people seem to be able to tell!

Isibuttercup - Commented on your journal, but yeah! Great to see you all positive and looking forward to this cycle!

Rdy2bemom - Sorry to hear about your eye issue! I hope that it gets sorted out soon! Did you mention smth about not being able to be intimate with hubby? Guess what? I went through that season during my holiday! I was sooo mega tired from the meetups with friends and family that we barely BDed during our 3 weeks in Singapore.... yeah.... But once we were "banned" from having sex for 4 days until tomorrow, we both suddenly feel this ban is really getting us going!!! Talk about the "forbidden fruit tasting the sweetest"..... 

Deb111 - How are you dealing? How's your hubby? I can imagine that its a long wait until your next appointment for your hubby's issue. Could you two go on a short holiday between that? It might help with the wait....and help both of you to enjoy each other again.... like the weekend or smth?

willbeamom - Hey! Thanks for always being so encouraging..... hope your pregnancy is progressing so well!

MiBebe - So sorry to hear about your loss. Can't give any advice here, just:hugs: Wait till your next appt at the doctor to get yourself checked out?

Any others I missed - just want to say HI!!!! And to see how you all are doing.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back Cheerios hun :hugs:. Missed ya!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey hope everyone is well. Just enjoying the summer. Had a great 4th, shooting fireworks with the family. Today probably some shopping at the mall but I think I need a nap first.:winkwink: DH left for home today and I wont see him until July 16. I cried a bit last night but Im fine today. I do miss him though. He says it will be good for us, to have a little space. He says I have him forever anyway so to enjoy my family:winkwink:.

Welcome back Cheerios:hugs:.


----------



## nevertogether

hi all - 

hope everyone is doing good. got a shot with DH this past week and praying that we caught the eggy. our next shot isn't until november, so don't even want to think about anything but a :bfp: at this point. been very down and depressed today, missing DH. starting to feel like i'm just not strong enough for this anymore. i want to be with my husband like everyone else :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

nevertogether said:


> hi all -
> 
> hope everyone is doing good. got a shot with DH this past week and praying that we caught the eggy. our next shot isn't until november, so don't even want to think about anything but a :bfp: at this point. been very down and depressed today, missing DH. starting to feel like i'm just not strong enough for this anymore. i want to be with my husband like everyone else :cry:

I can only imagine how you feel Nevertogether:cry:. My Dh is only gone 2 weeks but yours is longer than me. Im praying for your strength. I know it must be very hard but maybe this week was the week. Praying for a BFP too!:hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> hi all -
> 
> hope everyone is doing good. got a shot with DH this past week and praying that we caught the eggy. our next shot isn't until november, so don't even want to think about anything but a :bfp: at this point. been very down and depressed today, missing DH. starting to feel like i'm just not strong enough for this anymore. i want to be with my husband like everyone else :cry:

You can do it. :hugs I've got a friend at church who's 4 1/2 months pregnant with her hubby deployed and he just got extended. I have the utmost respect for you girls for being able to make it how you are.


----------



## nevertogether

they were talking about asking my husband to extend 9 months after his 9 month deployment. i shot that down really quick cornbread! especially, if we conceived this cycle, i will be due pretty close to when he gets back. thank you for the support ladies, i really appreciate it. i have to pray so hard to be strong.


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios said:


> someday - So excited to see if you're on the blue or pink team? Any guesses from people who have seen you yet? Some people seem to be able to tell!

yay, cheerios is here! :dance:

I am so excited to find out too! No one has really given any speculation yet...my mom realllly wants a granddaughter so she hasn't talked about it as being anything other than a girl. She would love a boy just the same but she already has 2 grandsons and so she wants a girl. Glad to see you again. :hugs:

nevertogether, I can't imagine how hard it must be to be away from your husband all the time...even besides the TTC stuff. Praying for strength for you.:hugs:


----------



## sunshine2

Hi,
I'm new to this. I never knew so many ladies could desire the same thing. We had been trying for over 3 years when we were blessed with our first BFP. Unfortunately she was born in Jan 2010 at 23 weeks and didn't survive. We are trying again and our faith is all we have. To everyone out there keep believing.:flower:


----------



## somedaymama

sunshine2, welcome! I'm so sorry to hear about your trouble getting pregnant and your loss. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi guys :hi: Hope you all had a safe and happy 4th. Looks like now it is back to the grind.

Cheerios glad to see you back in here - we miss you when you are gone

mrskc may the Lord give you strength 

never praying for you and your hubby - God has you both in the palm of his hand

Welcome sunshine glad you joined us. Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: stand strong and stay in faith and God will pour out a blessing you won't have room to receive.

someday  I am so excited for you getting closer to finding out :happydance: 

Rdy2b, cornbread, Isi, terrangela and everyone else I hope all is well with you - your in my prayers

as for me weekend was great! today is my happy bday so I plan on going over to my aunts pool for a lil while and than this evening hubby is taking me to cheesecake factory for dinner :happydance:

_Say something kind to a stranger today - God
Pleasant words are as an honeycomb_ Proverbs 16:24


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooo happy birthday Willbeamom :cake: :happydance:. May the Good Lord bless you with many more wonderful, happy, healthy and blissful years :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Happy Birthday Willb!!! Hope you have a blessed day. . .and eat some cheesecake for me! :winkwink:


----------



## Dahlia

Happy birthday Willba!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

happy birthday willb!!!! hope it's a good one :)


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

Can I share something? I just found out today that OH has low sperm count too. I don't know about motility yet. It came as a shock, but I think somewhere deep down inside, I kinna knew something was "wrong" on his part too. 

Its only 8 million. That's really low right? Of the last 5 cycles that I had, I'm very sure I ovulated 3 times at least, cos I had all the ovary twinges, sore boobs everything! And I only started spotted these symptoms after starting on Metformin.... so I'm sure Metformin IS helping me to ovulate.... I don't track my temperatures though. But once my AF comes, all the sore boobs, ovarian pain stops... so I'm quite sure it WAS ovulation. 

And I thought, we did BD at least 2 - 3 times a week which should be enough to cover our ground, but still nothing happened. 

Anyway, we got another blood test for OH tomorrow.... I hope it will shed more light! Our FS appt is in abt 2 weeks. I was hoping to start Clomid for the next cycle but think I might have to wait it out until OH's SA count goes up to "normal"....Think I got to give up all hope of getting PG in summer- since it takes 3 mths for sperm to be produced, doesn't it?

Anybody here with similar background???? I feel quite lost suddenly. :wacko:

Someday - Thanks for the well wishes! Your granny is really funny.... thinking and wanting the baby to be a girl. :) I think both ways, it will be awesome to be a parent!

willbe - Happy Birthday! So amazing! By your next birthday, you will be a Mom! :)


----------



## Terangela

Willb- Happy birthday it is my birthday too. My dh is making breakfast for me right now and I have a busy day ahead. I think it is neat when I share my birthday with others!

Gotta run!


----------



## Guppy051708

*MiBebe*- praying that you are finding peace and rest in the Lord :hugs:If you need anything feel free to PM me as I am very aware of how tough a loss really is. :cry: Satan is trying to bring us down, but the Lord will bring goodness from this hardship, I have witnessed that in my own life...

*Cheerios*- :hi: so glad you're back! :friends: that's wonderful that you were able to get your appointments so soon! Praying that your mans test come back normal. I can't give any advice for you on this, sorry. Not sure what a normal sperm count is. I think ihave heard and read that 50% is "normal" not sure what that translates into as far as numbers go (i.e., 8,000) :nope: but good news is that it only takes one :spermy: so I say that you're def not out on that account :thumbup: have you ever considered temping? It has been super helpful for us. And it would help you better know when to :sex: to get the most out of Your mans :spermy:.

*Mrskcbrown*- so glad you enjoyed your 4th of July! We watched the fire works as well and it was good as usual :) hard to think at this time next yr our LOs will be joining us! :cloud9:

*Nevertogether*- praying you caught the eggy! Remember, the Lord finds favor in His children :friends: you are so strong and I know you will be blessed immensely for your faith and patience.

*Someday*- cant wait to find out if your on team :blue: or team :pink:! :yipee: my mother was the same way. All four of my siblings (plus 2 of my cousins) had boys first. So she was def rooting for a girl with me...in fact everyone was convinced (but me and the dh) that I was having a girl. Tbh, she was slightly disappointed when I told her we were having a boy, which was sad for me, but think she is over it now. The ironic thing is that my siblings who have had a second child, all had a girl as their next...even my 2 cousins! So crazy! A happy and healthy baby is all we want :)

*Sunshine2*- welcome to F.A.I.T.H! :wave: I know you will find these girls amazing! :friends: I am sorry to hear of the passing of your sweet baby :sad1: find strength in the Lord. Praying you get a :bfp: very soon. Praying for your healing as well. So glad you could join us all in our walks with the Lord :D

*WillB*- sounds like your birthday was a blast! Hope you enjoyed your 4th of July as well! Happy Birthday! :cake:

*Isi, Rdy, Dahlia, Cornbread, Darkest*- :wave: hope you all enjoyed a great 4th of July and are staying cool! Sure was burning hot here in New Hampshire! :coolio:


*Terangela*- Happy Birthday! :cake: I may have already told you that :dohh: can't remember though lol breakfast in bed sounds like a delight! Hope you are enjoying your day! :flower:

*AFM*- the dh and I enjoyed some fireworks at a Christian event in our community on Saturday. Was awesome! Had some great Christian bands as well. On Sunday morning we went to church and listened to a message on Porn. It was the closure of a series that pastor wanted to do on porn,sex, and adultery. He was so upfront about it but it IS a problem in the church so I'm glad it was addressed. He even wanted the teens to listen bc Satan really has a hold on the youth of this world! It was great. Did you know that 48% of Christian families struggle with pornography is some capacity? WOW! I knew it was high but that statistic is eye opening! :shock: and it's prolly even higher as I'm sure some families don't even realize it's going on or they don't admit to it. The porn industry makes more money in a yr than almost ALL major sports athletes make combined! :shock:The XXXChurch is great for those struggling with it. I would highly recommend it! Pastor made an excellent comment about how the world pushes us to the edge wit sex and then once you go over the edge they point fingers and have nothing to do with you :nope: like in the case of Tiger Woods. Anyways, off my soap box...
Went to e beach after church on Sunday with another couple. That was fun! Then yesterday we did the same...I am officially turning into a lobster! :haha: that SPF didn't accomplish much of anything! :wacko: needless to say I am incredibly sore! I hurt, honestly I would go naked right now if I could! :blush:

Need a huge prayer for friends of ours. I just found out yesterday that one of the couples from our church whom we went to the beach with, has been TTC for over 4 yrs. I know how deeply she wants this baby and sometimes I feel guilty for being pregnant :( she has already been to one specialist but had to switch to another. She and her dh will be having their first appt. With this new specialist this week. She said she already has nursery completed,just needs the baby. I want this for her so deeply. She is such an amazing women of God, as is her DH. Ladies whi have been TTC for a exile, any advice to offer? All I could say was that "the Lord will give you your sweet baby soon" but I'm sure that isn't enough :nope: and really idk if she thinks it means much of anything coming from me...someone who is about to give birth in a mnth. I just really want this for her and I wanttobe a good friend,but what does one say and do in this situation? :shrug: I'm praying for her and being in agreement with her :hugs: please pray for her as well.


----------



## nevertogether

guppy - your friend will be in my prayers honey. wanted to thank you for your kind words, they really mean a lot to me. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

nevertogether said:


> guppy - your friend will be in my prayers honey. wanted to thank you for your kind words, they really mean a lot to me. :hugs:

No problem :hugs:
Btw, cute profile piccy :) xxx


----------



## sunshine2

Thank you for your welcoming messages. You all sound like fantastic people.:hugs: I will pray that God will 'bless you all, indeed'. Looking forward to reading all your successes as well as one day sharing mine.

God's blessing to you all.:flower:


----------



## Cornbread

Happy birthday willba!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Sunshine!:flower:

Happy Bday Terangela and Willbeamom!:happydance:

@Guppy: Im praying for your friend!:hugs: I dont know how she could have mustered the strength to get her babies room together with no baby. SHe is really strong. I still will not go into a baby store to buy anything. I know it must be hard.:hugs:

Hope everyone is blessed in some form today!


----------



## Cornbread

Guppy, it was humid and icky here. The whole weekend was icky, humid, and off and on rainy, thanks to Hurricane Alex. We didn't get the hurricane itself (we usually don't) but we usually get the rain. Naturally all weekend it screwed up our plans for Sea World and the zoo but as soon as the weekend's over and DH is back to work, it's clear skies again. LOL


----------



## cheerios

Guppy051708 said:


> *Cheerios*- :hi: so glad you're back! :friends: that's wonderful that you were able to get your appointments so soon! Praying that your mans test come back normal. I can't give any advice for you on this, sorry. Not sure what a normal sperm count is. I think ihave heard and read that 50% is "normal" not sure what that translates into as far as numbers go (i.e., 8,000) :nope: but good news is that it only takes one :spermy: so I say that you're def not out on that account :thumbup: have you ever considered temping? It has been super helpful for us. And it would help you better know when to :sex: to get the most out of Your mans :spermy:.
> 
> Hey Guppy, Thanks for your comment. My hubby has very low sperm count. We will only get the full report of his sperm analysis next Wednesday...oh well, that's just another stone to cross. I tried temping for 2 months, but find it so strenuous, since my waking times are different each day, PLUS my cycles were still not regular, so I didn't see a point in temping.
> 
> Oh regarding your friend, I echo what KCbrown said. Its tough to not have a baby, I have no idea how she could make a nursery like that?!? Wow...I really won't know what to say!!! Honestly. I think I would just ask her how best I can support her ---- ie. if You shouldn't talk about your pregnancy at all with her / pray together / or just to let her know that you're thinking about her welfare and you have not forgotten about how she must be feeling now.
> 
> We will head to the FS in 2 weeks and hope that we get some guidance from there. And you're right, we only need 1 sperm to get pregnant, which is why I have no idea why doc says we need at least a sperm count of 20 million to get pregnant.....


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

cheerios said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Can I share something? I just found out today that OH has low sperm count too. I don't know about motility yet. It came as a shock, but I think somewhere deep down inside, I kinna knew something was "wrong" on his part too.
> 
> Its only 8 million. That's really low right? Of the last 5 cycles that I had, I'm very sure I ovulated 3 times at least, cos I had all the ovary twinges, sore boobs everything! And I only started spotted these symptoms after starting on Metformin.... so I'm sure Metformin IS helping me to ovulate.... I don't track my temperatures though. But once my AF comes, all the sore boobs, ovarian pain stops... so I'm quite sure it WAS ovulation.
> 
> And I thought, we did BD at least 2 - 3 times a week which should be enough to cover our ground, but still nothing happened.
> 
> Anyway, we got another blood test for OH tomorrow.... I hope it will shed more light! Our FS appt is in abt 2 weeks. I was hoping to start Clomid for the next cycle but think I might have to wait it out until OH's SA count goes up to "normal"....Think I got to give up all hope of getting PG in summer- since it takes 3 mths for sperm to be produced, doesn't it?
> 
> Anybody here with similar background???? I feel quite lost suddenly. :wacko:
> 
> Someday - Thanks for the well wishes! Your granny is really funny.... thinking and wanting the baby to be a girl. :) I think both ways, it will be awesome to be a parent!
> 
> willbe - Happy Birthday! So amazing! By your next birthday, you will be a Mom! :)

Cheerios-
My DH had low count, morphology, and motility. His first test his numbers were REALLY low, his second test they had all doubled at least but were still below "normal". I would strongly suggest that he get re-tested soon. There is just so much that can influence his numbers. Just so you know, 8 million is pretty low, but lots of couples have gotten pregnant with low count. :hugs: I can relate to how you are feeling. Our doctor told us that we could still get pregnant with his low #'s, but that we only had a 3% chance. :nope: Not what I wanted to hear or believe, my God is bigger than that! :thumbup: Anyway. . . they have started him on Clomid and an L-Carnitine supplement. He will have to retest in a couple weeks to see if the meds helped. Hang in there dear! Nothing is too big for God. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

So true nothing is too big for our God! 

I will be praying for our group. I am going to go through and write down all the requests so I cover them all.

Still on holidays so I have limited time on the computer.


----------



## Darkest

Rdy2BaMom said:


> [Anyway. . . they have started him on Clomid and an L-Carnitine supplement. He will have to retest in a couple weeks to see if the meds helped. Hang in there dear! Nothing is too big for God. :hugs:

I had no idea guys could have Clomid too, what does it do for them?

My DH is off to get tested next week sometime. I've got a blood test next Fri (16th) to see if anything is wrong.

Willb and Terangela, hope you both had amazing birthdays.

Guppy, hope you're not too sore with the sunburn today. And really hope your friends gets her baby soon. 

Mrskcbrown, hope you are feeling well. Almost 8 weeks, how exciting!

Hope everybody here had a great 4th July. One of my friends is on holls in Florida at the mo, he always goes at this time of year and always loves the festivities.
Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> Also,I need some advice on confronting Christian friends...My One Christian friend is deeply TTC, in fact she has been at it for nearly a year now- bless her. She goes to church, reads her Bible, and loves the Lord. The only thing....she's not married :nope:. I'm not trying to pass judgement on her but I know the Bible says that we should be holding each other accountable and letting one another know about what's right and wrong. I'm not one to point fingers as I am certainly not any better than her :nope: especially that I had one sexual partner before meeting and marrying my husband. Anyways, someone did point out to her a very long time ago "you love your church and talk a lot about it so much but what do they think of you living with your bf and TTC out of marriage? Isn't it wrong in the Christian faith to have premarital sex?" she said she knew it was wrong and a lot of people fro her church have mentioned it,but they know not to bring it up to her anymore bc she wants this baby so badly. Her and her bf are planning on getting maaried....one day, but they rant planning on it anytime soon,by the sounds of it. I need advice, do I risk loosing a friendship over this? Risk appearing as if I am better? (bc I know I'm not) and do I risk the friendship of others as this is a BnB friend?


Guppy, i was just wondering how things are going on this? I was sure it was you who posted but had to find the post just to make sure lol! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Also,I need some advice on confronting Christian friends...My One Christian friend is deeply TTC, in fact she has been at it for nearly a year now- bless her. She goes to church, reads her Bible, and loves the Lord. The only thing....she's not married :nope:. I'm not trying to pass judgement on her but I know the Bible says that we should be holding each other accountable and letting one another know about what's right and wrong. I'm not one to point fingers as I am certainly not any better than her :nope: especially that I had one sexual partner before meeting and marrying my husband. Anyways, someone did point out to her a very long time ago "you love your church and talk a lot about it so much but what do they think of you living with your bf and TTC out of marriage? Isn't it wrong in the Christian faith to have premarital sex?" she said she knew it was wrong and a lot of people fro her church have mentioned it,but they know not to bring it up to her anymore bc she wants this baby so badly. Her and her bf are planning on getting maaried....one day, but they rant planning on it anytime soon,by the sounds of it. I need advice, do I risk loosing a friendship over this? Risk appearing as if I am better? (bc I know I'm not) and do I risk the friendship of others as this is a BnB friend?
> 
> 
> Guppy, i was just wondering how things are going on this? I was sure it was you who posted but had to find the post just to make sure lol! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey dear. I havnt brought it up to her...still not sure what to do and I just don't want to come across the wrong way :nope: I think I will hold off just bc it seems that other ppl have said something...


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheerios*- :hi: so glad you're back! :friends: that's wonderful that you were able to get your appointments so soon! Praying that your mans test come back normal. I can't give any advice for you on this, sorry. Not sure what a normal sperm count is. I think ihave heard and read that 50% is "normal" not sure what that translates into as far as numbers go (i.e., 8,000) :nope: but good news is that it only takes one :spermy: so I say that you're def not out on that account :thumbup: have you ever considered temping? It has been super helpful for us. And it would help you better know when to :sex: to get the most out of Your mans :spermy:.
> 
> Hey Guppy, Thanks for your comment. My hubby has very low sperm count. We will only get the full report of his sperm analysis next Wednesday...oh well, that's just another stone to cross. I tried temping for 2 months, but find it so strenuous, since my waking times are different each day, PLUS my cycles were still not regular, so I didn't see a point in temping.
> 
> Oh regarding your friend, I echo what KCbrown said. Its tough to not have a baby, I have no idea how she could make a nursery like that?!? Wow...I really won't know what to say!!! Honestly. I think I would just ask her how best I can support her ---- ie. if You shouldn't talk about your pregnancy at all with her / pray together / or just to let her know that you're thinking about her welfare and you have not forgotten about how she must be feeling now.
> 
> We will head to the FS in 2 weeks and hope that we get some guidance from there. And you're right, we only need 1 sperm to get pregnant, which is why I have no idea why doc says we need at least a sperm count of 20 million to get pregnant.....
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios: My DH had low count, low morphology and low volume. I forget what all the numbers were, but I know the morphology was the biggest concern we had. I constantly prayed to God. I kept believing too that we would get pregnant. I would say to God, "I know that you have blessed my DH with millions of sperm and all we need is just one to create this baby, and I will not give up until you bless us". It may be easier said than done but it was out faith that kept us going month after month. We could have easily gotten IUI but month after month we kept saying lets give God a chance to work. It took 15 months but He did it. Im praying for you and dont you give up. Like you said, just another stone to cross.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Darkest said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> [Anyway. . . they have started him on Clomid and an L-Carnitine supplement. He will have to retest in a couple weeks to see if the meds helped. Hang in there dear! Nothing is too big for God. :hugs:
> 
> I had no idea guys could have Clomid too, what does it do for them?
> 
> My DH is off to get tested next week sometime. I've got a blood test next Fri (16th) to see if anything is wrong.
> 
> Willb and Terangela, hope you both had amazing birthdays.
> 
> Guppy, hope you're not too sore with the sunburn today. And really hope your friends gets her baby soon.
> 
> Mrskcbrown, hope you are feeling well. Almost 8 weeks, how exciting!
> 
> Hope everybody here had a great 4th July. One of my friends is on holls in Florida at the mo, he always goes at this time of year and always loves the festivities.
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:Click to expand...

Hey Darkest!:flower:

I cant believe almost 8 weeks either. How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Darkest- It hasn't been scientifically proven, but medical tests have shown that clomid can increase sperm count in men. Just like it increases the number of eggs in women. Some men see huge increases, and some only minor. We will soon find out though! :)


----------



## Darkest

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey Darkest!:flower:
> 
> I cant believe almost 8 weeks either. How are you doing? Where are you in your cycle?:hugs:

Today i'm on CD11. Started using som IC OPK's this cycle so will see if they work or not. :shrug:
My AF is anywhere from 26-35 days so hard to try and work out when i might be Ov'ing.


----------



## Darkest

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Darkest- It hasn't been scientifically proven, but medical tests have shown that clomid can increase sperm count in men. Just like it increases the number of eggs in women. Some men see huge increases, and some only minor. We will soon find out though! :)

Thx.
Fx'd for you guys. xx :dust:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hiya ladies! 

thank you for all the bday wishes :hugs: you gals are great! Hubby bought me a pregnancy journal and something for my angel garden as well as dinner. My 3 year old nephew decorated me a cke that he was super proud of and boy was it to cute.

Happy birthday to terangela I had no idea we shared the same bday

I hope all is well with everyone. My tiredness seems to be getting in the way and I have been helping my mom in her office a lil while each day so between those things and house work I have no time or energy for the computer :nope:. 

We still have not told anyone :shrug:. and I still have no appt with the midwife :shrug:

I hope each and every one of you hads a blessed day :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> thank you for all the bday wishes :hugs: you gals are great! Hubby bought me a pregnancy journal and something for my angel garden as well as dinner. My 3 year old nephew decorated me a cke that he was super proud of and boy was it to cute.
> 
> Happy birthday to terangela I had no idea we shared the same bday
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone. My tiredness seems to be getting in the way and I have been helping my mom in her office a lil while each day so between those things and house work I have no time or energy for the computer :nope:.
> 
> We still have not told anyone :shrug:. and I still have no appt with the midwife :shrug:
> 
> I hope each and every one of you hads a blessed day :hugs:

Yeah we held ours a secret for as long as we could.:haha:
We werent telling anyone either but lately we have found ourselves telling people. We figure if something happens then so be it. We trust God and he knows whats best right? 
Why no midwife appt yet? Are they booked?


----------



## Deb111

Sorry I've not been around much lately but I continue to pray for you.

AFM, no TTC news, still waiting for hubby to have his hormone blood tests this coming week. Still have my dental abscess, despite a 5 day course of antibiotics so am feeling rough from taking those and am fed up that they seem to have had no effect. Have to go back to the dentist on Tuesday so am praying for healing as I really don't feel like I'm strong enough mentally to cope with the stress of major dental treatment / surgery right now :nope:

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## willbamom1day

Well we broke the news lastnight :happydance: my mom, aunt and grandmother cried, my moms best friend jumped up and down and screamed and everyone else just smiled and gave us big hugs

no midwife appt and now they are saying it could be 1-2 more weeks before I can get in :shrug: I said God everything happens for a reason and your still in control so I will wait my turn - will keep yall posted

deb hope you get that healing

I hope everyone is doing good and having a blessed day

_Even when your just resting in the shade I am with you - God_


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. I have been so busy hanging out:haha:. I went to six flags yesterday and I have never walked so much in my entire life. My daughter wanted to get on every ride in the park. So all I did was wait, while she rode. Today I am going to hang out with friends eating and shopping. My hubby, poor guy, misses me so much! He cant believe I will be here one more week. It does seem like a long time, so now when I come to visit maybe just a week, or week and half. Im 8 weeks now and we get a scan next tuesday. Hopefully bubs has gotten bigger. Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

just wanted to stop in and let you all know you guys are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Deb- I had a dental abscess a few years ago. It turned out I had to get the tooth pulled in the end. My face was so swollen. I took some pictures and kept them. I look at it about once a year and hope that never happens again. I hope your mouth feels better soon!

Rdy- I am praying the clomid works! 

MrsKC- I am getting my first scan on Tuesday too. I can't wait! So hoping to see a little heart beat. 

Willb- I don't have my first prenatal appointment until next week. I will be 9 weeks on my appointment day. With my second I didn't have my first appointment until week 14. 

MrsKC & Willb- It feels like more people know than don't now. We were just on vacation and the conversation around kids and if we are having more always seems to come up. So we would say we want one more and then felt like we would be lying if we said we weren't expecting. It was neat telling my one SIL to find out she is due one day after us! She had an u/s today as she woke up feeling not PG and her breasts felt not full and not irritated. This is what happened with her two m/c's and so they went to the hospital as she wanted to know right away if that was the case. They saw a heart beat for the first time! So I am feeling relieved about that. She said the symptoms returned with a vengeance about an hour after they left the hospital. She felt silly for going but at the same time felt relieved for knowing all was well and they in fact have a baby in there and it is measuring right on target and had a hb. I am feeling even more excited now!

Guppy- I hope the other people approached your friend in love. It has to be hard to see your friend not making a wise decision. 

AFM- We had a lovely holiday. I was ready to come home in the end. I can handle about a week of my MIL before it becomes too much. We were there 12 full days. She just grinds on my nerves and purposefully irritates and insults me. She does the same to my one SIL (because we don't agree with her 100% of the time) She makes implications that we feel we are people that we aren't... She was making comments on my FB page the entire time that were rude and rubbed me the wrong way. I help out a lot when I am there and didn't appreciate her comments. It is good to be home. We were thinking about going for a second visit later in the summer, but now I am happy to stay home. I am starting my new job next week (thought I would be this week, but I would have to drive over an hour each way everyday for training. I am happy to wait a week to drive a much shorter distance for my training shifts.) getting excited about my new job. It is a kids clothing company here in Canada, and I gave all my baby stuff away... So thinking the staff discount will come in handy to gather some more items once we know the sex of the baby. Had my first bit of morning sickness today that went beyond nausea. I am guessing this is a good thing, but at the same time not fun.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. Just thought to say hello and send :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Cornbread

Hey ladies, how's everybody doing? I spent Friday night at the ER with a friend (same friend I took to the ER last weekend), spent half of Saturday sleeping, and then today took care of Muffin and DH b/c DH had a baaaad migraine and his ankle's acting up and his back hurts. His ankle surgery got rescheduled to the end of the month, yay... I had a phone interview with Southwest Airlines on Saturday and have an in-person interview on Thursday, for a position as a Customer Representative at their call center at the air port. Hoping that goes well, b/c I'd really like to get this job, but I trust God to take care of it. Other than that, just trucking along and temping. Not bothering with OPK's this month after last month's roller coaster. LOL


----------



## willbamom1day

good afternoon everyone:hugs:

angela glad you had a good vacation

cornbread i hope your hubby and muffin feel better and all works out with the job

hope all is well with everyone and you all have a blessed day


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi everyone,

Its been a while so have been catching up on everyone's news! Happy Belated Birthday to Willb and terangela - it is my birthday tomorrow, what a great month July is 

AFM, got a BFN yesterday so no birthday BFP for me I'm afraid. Although no AF yet so guess I'm not completely out yet. I've been pretty chilled out this month, so was surprised to feel quite tearful at the BFN this morning. Please pray for strength for me when AF finally arrives.

Sending lots of prayers through cyberspace to you all xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

LaraJJ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Its been a while so have been catching up on everyone's news! Happy Belated Birthday to Willb and terangela - it is my birthday tomorrow, what a great month July is
> 
> AFM, got a BFN yesterday so no birthday BFP for me I'm afraid. Although no AF yet so guess I'm not completely out yet. I've been pretty chilled out this month, so was surprised to feel quite tearful at the BFN this morning. Please pray for strength for me when AF finally arrives.
> 
> Sending lots of prayers through cyberspace to you all xxx

Happy Birthday!:cake:

Im sorry that you got a BFN. I am praying your strength in the Lord. I know how hard it is.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! 

Hope that everyone had a great weekend. 

Angela-glad your vacation went well! I can't wait for mine in October. . . I need it bad!

Lara-praying peace over you dear and Happy Birthday

willb-glad you got to share your news finally!! Can't wait til that is me someday! :hugs:

Mrskc, deb, dahlia, cheerios, Isi, and everyone else. . hope you are all doing well!! Keeping you in my prayers!

Sorry to keep it short, just wanted to pop in say hello. Blessings on you all! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ladies I really need your prayers. DH and I are having communication issues and it seems like when we do nothing is resolved and Im quite tired of it. Im calling our pre-marriage counselor tomorrow for our first marriage counseling session, because I cant live like this. DH is insecure and I cant stand it. I dont know if the distance of me visiting my family has him nuts or his upbringing but I cant deal with it. So I will not bare this stress alone. Im giving it to God and to our counselor. I have a laundry list of things I need to discuss. Please (_*really*_)pray that we start seeing eye to eye and resolving our issues. Im just so sad and really thinking negative thoughts about him, and I dont want to. I feel like running away and never coming back:nope:. I know this is the enemy(devil). He loves division in marriages and families but I just dont want to let him win:cry:.

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Really praying for you and hubby Mrskcbrown, praying for forgiveness and acceptance on both sides. And that God will really draw you together and give you a renewed love and strength in your relationship. You need to feel loved and secure, especially as you are pregnant. 

However, it is difficult to get perspective sometimes when you are apart - I know when I am away from DH that we are not good at communicating over the phone. So while you are away from him I would give it all to God in prayer, and then sit down and have an honest chat with him when you get home.

Praying for you hun.

AFM
I would also appreciate prayers please regarding my job. I am a nurse but I work for a commercial company, my role is supposed to be purely clinical but now they are pushing me to do more of a sales role - which really isn't me. My manager e-mailed me this morning saying that I need to be more proactive in a sales role otherwise I will be under performance review. I feel really stressed about this, as I don't know what they want from me. I would look for another job but the maternity package is amazing. Please pray that I can rise to the challenge and find ways to still be myself, whilst also helping to develop the sales. Also pray that I find a peace in this, as I know being stressed won't help me in ttc - my AF is already late with no BFN, and sure this is down to my stress levels.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Deb111

MrsKC - praying for you and hubby and hoping that your counselling will help you both. It's good that you're getting help before it gets out of control. Keep looking after yourself :hugs:

Lara - It's awful when you are having problems at work as it is such a big part of your life. I pray that God helps you to find a happy medium and takes your stress away :hugs:

xx


----------



## willbamom1day

I got a phone call today from the midwife and my appt is Thursday at 2:45 :happydance:

Hi Lara glad to see you back around. Thanks for the bday wish and I pray your birthday is a blessed one. I hope everything works out with your job :hugs:

rdy2b I too can not wait til the day you get your bfp - myself and heaven will rejoice

mrskc :hugs: you have to leave that in God's hands you guys have come this far and been through so much you must try to work it out before giving in

Deb :hugs: hope your doing well 

_I love you, I always have - God
For I know the thoughts that I think toward you_ Jeremiah 29:11


----------



## mrskcbrown

DH has come to his senses a bit.:haha: But truly, I prayed and just said God you have to work this out, and He did like He always does. Just praying for better communication on both ends. Thanks ladies for all your support:hugs: and prayers through my rants, hope Im not getting on your nerves.
I hope everyone is doing great. Praying for you Lara. Everything will be well.

@willbeamom: Thats awesome on your appt! I know all will be great!


----------



## Terangela

Lara- Happy Birthday! I hope you can find peace with the sales in your position. I hope God gives you guidance how to approach who you need to in a manner where you feel like yourself. 

MrsKC- I pray that you two can continue to work on communication. I know my DH and I have more communication issues when I am PG. I am tired and he is too and then when we are tired we get short with each other. Our very first fight was when I was 13 weeks PG with our first. We had been married over 2 1/2 years almost 3 years and that was our first fight. It was over something stupid too. I am fearing it happening again those first few months after the baby is born when we are both tired from the baby waking us up. I'll be praying for you two. I know I wish marriage was all lollipops and rainbows, too bad reality gets in the way at times. 

Rdy- I am really hoping the drugs work for your DH and we see your BFP faster than fast. My heart hurts for those that have been trying long periods of time like yourself. It is tough and unfortunately those who haven't gone through it don't really understand how it hurts and how much you long for it. I have a friend who just announced she is PG and she got PG on her first month off birth control. I don't get it? I really don't know why God allows some to get PG so easily and others to have to wait so long. 

Willb-Glad your appointment is coming soon! That must feel good. 

I hope everyone else is having a good day. 

AFM- I had my dating u/s today. So exciting. There is only one in there (God is good), with a heart beat and measuring right on track for 8 weeks. It felt like a relief to see the little flicker on the screen. I am feeling exhausted and having to wait for the kids bed time to go to bed seems like a chore. Then to have no naps during the day is feeling like torture. Anyway I am having a hard time with the exhaustion so I am hoping the morning sickness remains just nausea so I don't have to start taking diclectin and feel even more tired. I start training for my new job on Tuesday next week and I am excited about that. Only nervous about feeling tired and nauseous on the job.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on the new job Terangela!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc that is great news of you and hubby :hugs: keep praying 

angela congrats on your lil one doing well in there God is good! I hope you find a way to get rest. Good luck when you start the new job - remember your strength comes from the Lord.

Hope everyone has a blessed day :hugs:

_Do you know what happens when you pray to me? I hear you. - God
I will hearken unto you _Jeremiah 29:12


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Angela :thumbup:

Mrskc....thank God all is well now. The important thing is to keep praying. Wishing you guys all the best!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies :wave:
I have been a crazy woman cleaning lol :laundry::dishes::iron:
I just realized we have lived here for nearly 2 months and I still have loads on unpacking to do! :dohh: def need to get them done soon! Isaiah could be here in as little as 3 weeks! :shock:
Been logging into BnB to keep up with everyone though :)

I had an emotional (but good) church service on Sunday.
I fell on my knees in tears...only they were good tears! Usually when I cry out like that it's bc something needs fixed or isn't going right, but this time was very different. It was as if Jesus was sitting there next to my husband and I. The dh asked what was wrong...at the time I didn't know how to answer :dohh: Nothing! I said, I was just on my knees with tears dripping down my face bc I was in owe of how wonderful and great our Lord is. I was crying out bc of how very thankful I am- I am overjoyed by what the Lord has done in my life. My cup runneth over.

Willb- so glad you got your appointment!

Mrskcbrown- I love your profile pic :D glad the Lord worked everything out :hugs: I know I'm a day early but congratz on 9 weeks! :yipee:

Terangela- what great news sweetie! What a wonderful God we have! Congrats on the new job :) praying that you find strength in your day and rest in your nights.


Everyone else, hope you're having a great week and finding happiness and strength in God :friends:


Last night we had our birth center tour. Was a little disappointed that we didn't get to see the water birth room (I'm planning on a water birth-for now anyways lol) but it was for a good cause as a sweet baby was born in there yesterday :cloud9: 
I am so grateful that the Lord has brought us here! It's a very active birth center and that's what we wanted, especially going all natural. I just can't get over how different labor and delivery is here as opposed to Pennsylvania! Thank God!


----------



## nevertogether

glad to hear everything is going great for everyone :hugs: found out a friend of mine from training just died in afghanistan on 12 july. may his family and friends be in your prayers. rip nathaniel garvin. his birthday was today as well.


----------



## Guppy051708

nevertogether said:


> glad to hear everything is going great for everyone :hugs: found out a friend of mine from training just died in afghanistan on 12 july. may his family and friends be in your prayers. rip nathaniel garvin. his birthday was today as well.

:hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie :flow: 
We are always here for you :hug:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh Nevertogether Im so sorry to hear that. Im praying for his family and all of the members of the armed forces. Its so wonderful what you all do for this country. I thank God for you all and will thank God for the time your friend had on this earth.:hugs:

@Guppy: I get like that too at church, where I just cry because to me God is so majestic, when I think about Jesus and all that He has done for me/us my soul cries out hallelujah. I praise God for restoration in marriage and I feel with DH being a firm believer it helps to overcome the trials of marriage much more quickly. Also knowing that He seeks God on a daily basis is very positive.
Yes 9 weeks tomorrow, wow, im so blessed!

@willbe: Thanks for always remaining so positive.

We have a scan next weds and I cant wait. Its my last appointment at my reproductive endocrinologist as she is releasing me fully into the care of my obstetrician. She has been a great help and I like her a lot but I surely hope that we dont have to come her way again and that God blesses us with another baby just as naturally as he did this one:cloud9:. Hope everyone is having a wonderful, summer day!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay for your scan! Do you think you'll get to show your LO off to us with scan pictures?


----------



## willbamom1day

I have been so hungry, so tired and so dizzy today and can't forget the cravin for fried shrimp :shrug:

Guppy you brought tears to my eyes with your testimony of church - we need times like that to open our eyes and see just how blessed we are. Isaiah to make his grand entrance in 3 weeks - where has the time gone. I bet you guys can't wait to meet him.

never so sorry to hear of your friend - God bless his family

mrskc a scan next week I want to see

Hubby and I are so siked about our appt tomorrow :happydance: can't wait to share all the details with gals


----------



## nevertogether

good luck at the appointment willb, mrskc i'm so happy to hear about your scan :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. This will be my 3rd scan but I have two of them with me here in chicago and what I will do is scan them when mom and I come from shopping and post them on the board:winkwink:. Of course Ill share the one from next weeks as well.

@willbe: I want fried shrimp so bad! They have great places here in chicago and when I was pregnant last time I didnt know I couldnt eat them. I ate them all the time!!!! I just found that out with this pregnancy.:wacko: My daughter turned out just fine, or maybe thats why she is a little bit silly:haha:.

@Guppy: I was reading your journal and the hardest thing about being a first time mom for me was when my daughter would cry and she was fed, dry and loved:wacko:??? I just couldnt figure out why she was crying and I would feel so bad because we lived in an apt and I didnt want her waking the neighbors. She never had colic or anything but just sometimes my dr say they cry for apparently no reason. I just walked up and down the hallway with her and that would soothe her. It always seemed like it happened really late night and therefore I was a bit embarrased. You will do fine as a mom!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, I bet you are excited for your scan! I just love how you ended up getting pregnant without assistance even though you went through all the stuff with the RE. 

nevertogether, sorry to hear about your friend. :hugs:

hope everyone is doing well! We have a heat index of 104 here today and while I love HOT weather, this is getting to even me! It's still better than cold though. ;)

We heard the baby's heartbeat yesterday and we will be having our next ultrasound in 4 weeks--we should find out the gender then. I can't wait!! :D


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

Mrskc-glad to hear that you and your DH have worked things out.:hugs: I know how frustrating it can be when they don't like to communicate and just let things go. It drives me nuts! But I am glad to see there is hope! :thumbup: Looking forward to the pics of your scans too. :hugs:

someday-sound like it is scorching there!! It is pretty hot here too, so I just stay inside.:blush: I bet you are so excited to hear that little heartbeat!! :happydance:

Guppy- I am sure will be an awesome mommy! Don't you love those good emotional days at church, it is such an intimate time with our heavenly Father. :flower: Glad you got a tour of the birth center and that it is just what you wanted. God is good!

Lara-I will be keeping your job situation in my prayers dear.

Deb-hope all is going well for you! :hugs:

willb-Yay for your first appointment!! I bet you feel relieved. Praying for a good report :hugs:

Angela-glad to hear all is well with your little one! I'll be praying for added strength and endurance during your day and for no more nausea :hugs:

Never-sorry to hear about your friend. My prayers are with you and the family. :hugs:

Isi, cheerios, dahlia. . and whoever I missed :blush: hope you are all doing well!! 

AFM-I have had a pretty good week, I am getting pretty anxious about testing within the next week. I have a feeling I will just be crushed if I am not blessed this month. I know that sounds selfish, but I'm just getting weary and I'm feeling like we are running out of options. I am already emotional this week for other reasons. . . for whatever reason I have really been missing my daddy. He passed away when I was 18, and has just been on my heart and mind sooo much this week.:cry: I just really need some peace. Thanks for your support and prayers! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, praying that this is your month! :hug: I know that feeling of "I won't make it another month" and it's no fun. :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all.....hope everyone is well.

Never....so very sorry about your friend. :hugs:. Good luck today, dear!

Mrskc....that's so great about your scan!!!

Guppy....I was moved about your Church experience. So beautiful. Sometimes, the Lord touches us that way. I'm sure you'll be a fantastic Mom....so have no fear!

Willbeamom....I am soooooooo excited about your doc's appointment!!! Keep us posted sweetie :hugs:

Debs....as always, you are in my heart and prayers!

Rdy, wishing you all the best for next week!

Cheerios.....sending you huge kisses!

Someday, Cornbread, Sterr, everyone I might have missed....sending loads of well wishes your way.

AF is due for me today. Just waiting to see what happens. All I know is that, whatever the case, God is in control!


----------



## willbamom1day

Today is doctor day and I am so glad since I have been spotting light pink the past few times I went pee so now I have myself on couch rest til it stops or it's time to go to the doc.

mrskc you can't have fried shrimp? didn't know guess it's good I haven't eaten any

never :hugs:

someday glad to see you back around these parts - we miss you when your gone

rdy2b your in my prayers :hugs:

Isi hoping to hear of good news

_I am always close in tense times - God
Truly my soul waiteth upon God_ Psalms 62:1


----------



## somedaymama

willb, I hope the doctor can be reassuring to you about the spotting. I had some right around that time, and I called my doctor (at the time) and she totally freaked me out and basically told me it could be nothing, or you could be miscarrying. So I went through a whole big thing of getting checked, ultrasounds, etc., and of course everything was fine. I switched over to my midwife right after that, and when I told her about the spotting she said "Let me guess, you were about 7 weeks? Yeah, that's completely normal, nothing to worry about!" MUCH more reassuring, I wish I had talked to her in the first place!

Isi, I hope :af: stays away for you! fx'd!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Today is doctor day and I am so glad since I have been spotting light pink the past few times I went pee so now I have myself on couch rest til it stops or it's time to go to the doc.
> 
> mrskc you can't have fried shrimp? didn't know guess it's good I haven't eaten any
> 
> never :hugs:
> 
> someday glad to see you back around these parts - we miss you when your gone
> 
> rdy2b your in my prayers :hugs:
> 
> Isi hoping to hear of good news
> 
> _I am always close in tense times - God
> Truly my soul waiteth upon God_ Psalms 62:1

Well my RE told me no seafood except catfish???? Im going to ask my obstertrician on tuesday and see what she has to say. I did it before and I tell you me and my baby lived. I also hope that the pink spotting is nothing but the baby getting adjusted. I had the same thing around your time.

@RDY: You are in my prayers and I hope you are able to muster up the strength for one more month. I truly didnt know how much longer I would be able to take either and it was right at that point that God showed himself strong. We are here for you!


I hope everyone is well. Isi, praying and praying girl!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your reassurance girls :hugs: I know the Lord has called me to motherhood, but I guess with it being so close im getting a little nervous. I don't know why as I have always been around babies and children (all of my sisters had their babies as teens and we helped raise them). Guess it's just different when it's your own tho. Supose it's just fear of the unknown. I'm sure once Isaiah gets here everything will be good and nerves will be calmed, but I just don't know what to expect as far as how life will change. It will be good though, I'm sure. And the dh is going to be a wonderful father :cloud9: 

Someday- hearing that HB is simply amazing :cloud9: cant wait to hear if you're having a boy or girl! Any names picked out?

Willb- I'm sure everything is fine sweetie :hugs: I had some spotting this pregnancy at the beginning as well and everything was fine. Though I know it's tough when you're in the situation. Hope your appt. Went well!

Nevertogether- hope your having an easier day today :hugs: I know it's toughg, but hang in there sweetie.

Isi- praying AF stays away! Will you be testing soon? :AF:

Darkest- hope all is well! 

Rdy- glad you had a good week. Praying that you find peace. The lord is going to bless you immensely for your patience and He is going to give you that sweet baby of His to take care if :hug:

Mrskcbrown- thanks for the comments :hugs: it's nice having a friend who knows what motherhood is like. Cant wait to meet your LO! Any ideas if your bump is :pink: or :blue:?

About the seafood during pregnancy, I know they used to say absolutely now shell fish, etc. Etc. But they've changed the rules. Both times I was pregnant the MW, the doc, the home nurse, and the OB (when I had an OB) said cooked shellfish and seafood is fine...actually they encourage the seafood now bc growing babies need loads of Omega.
Anyways, the only stuff you're really not supposed to eat is the big fancy stuff like shark, king mackerel, and swordfish. Their mercury levels are too high. You can pretty much eat any seafood, including shellfish but it cant be raw. Make sure all of the seafood you eat is cooked properly. There are also guidelines on how much and how often you can eat it per week.

Here is a link for anyone who is interested:

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/foodstoavoid.html


----------



## cheerios

Hi girls! Just wanted to say HI!!!! Sorry have been MIA because I've been having one bad news after the next.... TTC has to be put on the shelf for a while, while hubby sorts out his issues. Still wish the best for each of you!


----------



## Guppy051708

cheerios said:


> Hi girls! Just wanted to say HI!!!! Sorry have been MIA because I've been having one bad news after the next.... TTC has to be put on the shelf for a while, while hubby sorts out his issues. Still wish the best for each of you!

Aww :hug: whatever is going on I pray that it gets easier. I hope everything is okay xxx


----------



## jwelmel

Hi girls...can i join you...i was recently diagnosed with pcos and husband low counts...we are 27 and 31...and been trying for 8 months going on 9.Suddenly everyone around me is a mother or pregnant.

I want to ask god...y me???i seem to be the only person in my family in my age group with issues.

I want to trust him...believe him and think he is putting me through these times cos he wants to test my faith.

But past one week...its been hard and i break down crying everyday...cos im tired of fighting my fate.:cry:

I wish i could hold on to my faith.I wish i could believe it happens for a reason.But its hard..very hard.


----------



## Deb111

Never - so sorry to hear about your friend - it really is tragic. I will pray for his friends and family

Rdy - so sorry you're having a tough few days. It's strange how things can sometimes hit us out of the blue. I pray that you find some peace

Isi - praying that AF stays away for you hun

Someday - thrilled to hear that you're doing so well

Guppy - so excited that you don't have long to wait. Praying that you get everything ready in time and have a good birth

Cheerios - great to see you back - praying that things get sorted

Jwelmel - welcome to the group - you have found a great group of women

Sorry for those I haven't mentioned, but thinking of you all

Deb xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you all for your prayers!! I am so encouraged by this group. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

jwelmel said:


> Hi girls...can i join you...i was recently diagnosed with pcos and husband low counts...we are 27 and 31...and been trying for 8 months going on 9.Suddenly everyone around me is a mother or pregnant.
> 
> I want to ask god...y me???i seem to be the only person in my family in my age group with issues.
> 
> I want to trust him...believe him and think he is putting me through these times cos he wants to test my faith.
> 
> But past one week...its been hard and i break down crying everyday...cos im tired of fighting my fate.:cry:
> 
> I wish i could hold on to my faith.I wish i could believe it happens for a reason.But its hard..very hard.

Most of us in this group have been where you are. Many of us are TTCing or have TTC'd for a long time! I myself TTC for 15 months and every month was a test of my faith. I too have PCOS and DH had low morphology and low count. We were going to reproductive endocrinologist, who told us that we would have to use IUI in order to get preggo. Well we got preggo on our own with no medical intervention. Lots of prayer and lots of patience. I said all of that to say, dont give up. God is in your corner. We will praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies. Your prayers mean so much.

Unfortunately, AF got me last night. Disappointed, but I know now that I have to get more proactive about the whole thing. IUI might just be the logical next step.


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Friday!

Thank you all for your kind words :hugs:

We had our appt yesterday and I was a bit disapointed as we were hoping to hear the heartbeat but it had gotten so late we ran out of time - we were there for 2 hours. Doc said the spotting could be from lil one in there, fertilization of a second egg(baby), baby getting tighter, or no real reason at all and no worrys as long as there is no cramping or red blood.

Doc told me I can eat any seafood just limit the mercury fish to once or twice a month

Guppy thanks for all the info - it makes me feel better to know that some of you girls have exoerienced things and can share it with us new to this

cheerios your in my prayers

jwelmel Welcome! glad you found us. You are so not alone on your feelings of what you are going through. My journey was 17 months in the making and my hubby had a sperm situation but we just kept praying and believing - we knew it would happen just didn't know when. I will be praying for you.

isi :hugs:

_A good goal this weekend would be to count your blessings - God_


----------



## nevertogether

:witch: got me too!!


----------



## Cornbread

jwel, I hear you. Everyone around me is getting pregnant too. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

jwelmel, welcome! So sorry about your trouble getting pregnant. As the other girls said, a lot of us are going or have gone through the same thing. It took us 17 months of trying with verrrry occasional ovulation to get pregnant. :hugs:

hi cheerios! :wave:

Isi, nevertogether, sorry to hear AF came. :sad1:

willb, I'm glad the doctor was positive about what could cause the spotting!


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks for all your support and prayers ladies - so much appreciated, rest assured that you are all in my prayers too.

I'm pretty confused at the moment - AF is a week late, which is not usual for me and my bbs are incredibly sore. I have lots of CM but still NO sign of AF. I tested this morning with FRER and BFN. I guess that my body is just playing tricks on me - I have been very stressed at work this month. I just want AF to arrive so we can begin again. Is there any chance I could be pg, or am I just getting my hopes up?!


----------



## Guppy051708

Jewlmel- welcome! :friends: the ladies here are very encouraging and helpful :) so glad rue here!

Lara- you're not out until the ugly :witch: shows her face :hugs:

Willb- sorry you didn't get to hear the HB :( but I'm glad everything is fine :)

Nevertogether & Isi- sorry about AF :hug:


----------



## somedaymama

LaraJJ, could you have ovulated later than normal? That could make it to early for a test to show accurately. fx'd!


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks for the support girls, I ran out of opks this month so not exactly sure when I ovulated - so could have been later than normal! I've got a killer headache now, which is usually a sign of AF for me - so expecting it tomorrow now. That is an answer to prayer at least - I asked to God that if I'm not pg then to send AF sooner rather than later!

TTC sure is a rollercoaster!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

LaraJJ said:


> Thanks for the support girls, I ran out of opks this month so not exactly sure when I ovulated - so could have been later than normal! I've got a killer headache now, which is usually a sign of AF for me - so expecting it tomorrow now. That is an answer to prayer at least - I asked to God that if I'm not pg then to send AF sooner rather than later!
> 
> TTC sure is a rollercoaster!!!

:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Just wanted to drop off some :hug: to you all and let you know you are in my prayers


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Isi/Nevertogether: So sorry to hear about AF! Its all a part of God's process. I believe that He will bless you with babies. Not giving up.:hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good day. About to go to the movies with daughter, DH and her friend to see Despicable me in 3D. Im finally back home in Mississippi, and happy to be here!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Despicable Me was good :)
Dh and I saw Inception at the IMAX theater last night. I was very good!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi! :hugs:
How is everyone doing?? The weekend is almost over.. . . . :nope: so sad. DH and I decided to stay home this morning from church. I have been having lots of lower abdominal pain, kind of like cramps, but kinda not. :shrug: Not sure what that is all about. I have been extremely constipated since I took clomid so I'm not sure if it is pain from that or if AF is going to show up soon. Well, I hope everyone is doing well, I have enjoyed a nice relaxing weekend. Hope you all have a blessed Sunday!! :flower:


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all,

Well I'm afraid that :witch: got me too :cry:

But I feel ok about it actually - so thankyou for all your prayers and encouragement. God is SO good! For the last two months, AF has shown up on a Sunday morning right before I go to church - it feels as though God is saying that 'it's not the right time yet but I am here to uphold you'. Awesome! 

We were singing a song in church this morning and it really spoke to me. The words are as follows (from what I remember anyway!!):

Here I am oh God, I bring a sacrifice -
My broken heart, I offer you my life
I look to you Lord, your love that never fails - 
restores me again.

So I lift my eyes to you Lord,
And by faith I will get through Lord
Touch me now, let your light shine down on me
I know your love dispels all my fears...

Through the storm I will hold on Lord,
And by faith I will be strong Lord
Then I'll see, beyond my Calvary one day - 
I will be complete in You

Have a blessed day all :wohoo:


----------



## somedaymama

LaraJJ said:


> For the last two months, AF has shown up on a Sunday morning right before I go to church - it feels as though God is saying that 'it's not the right time yet but I am here to uphold you'. Awesome!

Sorry about AF, but this is awesome! :D


Rdy2--it is sad that the weekend is already over, and I hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hiya ladies!:flower:

Despicable me was great in 3D. It was so expensive for a family of 4 to go to the movies though:nope:! I was really thinking about that. I was like how can I afford to do this??? Often??? We paid 38.50 to get in the show and 23.50 for snacks!!:wacko: I usually sneak in snacks but I sometimes feel guilty about doing that because the door clearly says, no outside food or snacks. I struggle with small sins, you know the ones we dont count as wrong? I dont wanna get to judgement day and God say, remember you brought those snacks to the movies:haha:? Maybe its just me?

I also have been having more nausea lately, and headaches. Praying they subside but Ill take it all if it comes with pregnancy.

Hope all is well!:hugs:

Here is a pic of my daughter with my BFF's twin girl. I thought she looked so cute!
 



Attached Files:







my daughter.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## willbamom1day

Happy Monday!

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend.

Sorry AF showed for some of you ladies :hugs: I'm still praying for you all.

Mrskc I love your new pic you look so adorable

rdy2b hope thats a bfp comin and not AF

_I really really love you - God_


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies - I just found your group this afternoon - forgive me for not reading all the posts yet (that's a lot of reading!!) but I hope you don't mind if I join you! :flower: 

I am 36 (37 in six weeks), DH is 36, and we're TTC #1 after 2 miscarriages. We've been married 11 years, and it took us 10 years to decide we wanted kids. We expected it would take us a while due to our age, but we got pregnant literally the very first month ttc. Unfortunately we lost our first baby at 12 weeks. On the very same day the mc was diagnosed (during a routine checkup - I'd had no symptoms that anything at all was wrong), we found out we were being transferred from Texas (hi Rdy!) to Indiana for DH's job. Because of the move, we waited to ttc again until we got a little settled. Once we started ttc we got pg again straight away, and lost baby #2 at 8 weeks. Since then we've been thru all the recurrent miscarriage testing and we are just now starting to ttc again - I'm in the tww now.

And as if all this weren't difficult enough, before my 2nd pregnancy my sister (who is also my best friend) got pg with her 2nd without trying, then I lost my baby and she went on to have a completely normal, healthy pregnancy and had her daughter two weeks ago. Of course I would never wish for her or anyone to go thru what we've been thru, but I'm only human and envy is an ugly feeling....

Since moving to IN we haven't found a church home yet. We now live 2500 miles away from all our family and feel a little lost. We love our new town and our new neighbors and our new drs, but that fellowship of believers is so important and it's really missing in my life right now. DH has had a little crisis of faith with all this - I have to admit, when you're in the depths of grief, it's pretty hard to see God working in your life....

So I'm really pleased and grateful to have found this group. Looking forward to getting to know you all a little better. :hi:


----------



## somedaymama

welcome auntie!! :wave:

So sorry to hear about your losses. :sad1: It's hard to watch other people have babies, even when you are happy for them. Have you or your doctors looked into any reasons for the miscarriages? I hope you have a sticky baby very soon. :hugs:

Oh, and don't worry about reading the thousands of older posts...that would take forever! :D


----------



## HappyAuntie

somedaymama said:


> welcome auntie!! :wave:
> 
> So sorry to hear about your losses. :sad1: It's hard to watch other people have babies, even when you are happy for them. Have you or your doctors looked into any reasons for the miscarriages? I hope you have a sticky baby very soon. :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and don't worry about reading the thousands of older posts...that would take forever! :D


We've actually just wrapped up all the standard recurrent miscarriage tests. Found out I'm heteroygous MTHFR - I have a gene mutation that could put me at higher risk for blood clots, but in reality it's probably not a factor for me because my mutation is heterozygous, meaning only one of my two copies of the gene is mutated. So the good news is there's nothing really wrong with us. Bad news is, there's nothing really wrong with us. :wacko: But my specialist is fantastic and we have a plan in place for early and often monitoring as soon as I get my next BFP, so all we can do is pray and wait. I just hate feeling so helpless!

As for the reading, I do intend to at least read back a few pages so I can get to know everyone... but 356 pages?? Who has the time for that?! :)


----------



## somedaymama

So...it could just be really bad luck? It is good that there isn't something obviously keeping you from carrying to term...but at the same time, it is frustrating that you haven't found anything you can fix. For the MTHFR, will they have you take blood thinners or something after you get your BFP? 

I don't know what you'll find about me in the last few pages, so I'll just introduce myself. ;) We're practically neighbors! I live in Illinois. :) My husband and I started trying to get pregnant in October 2008 and finally got a BFP in April this year (17 months of TTC). It was a long road, but we learned a lot about God and each other along the way. We did have one very early miscarriage in there, mostly likely a chemical pregnancy. Our problem conceiving was all me - I had long cycles of 40-50 days and I only was ovulating every other cycle, so we only had a chance about every 3 months. When we finally figured this out, I finally got pregnant! :D I am due December 12 now, and we are praying hard that everything continues to go as well as it is now. I try not to talk about my pregnancy too much on here because I know it can be hard to hear about other's successes. These girls were an absolutely amazing support to me while I was TTC, and I hope we will be to you also. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

somedaymama said:


> So...it could just be really bad luck? It is good that there isn't something obviously keeping you from carrying to term...but at the same time, it is frustrating that you haven't found anything you can fix. For the MTHFR, will they have you take blood thinners or something after you get your BFP?

Yep, it could just be incredibly bad luck. We'll never really know, so I try not to obsess over it too much. ("Try" being the key word there!) My FS has me taking baby aspirin and a mega dose of folic acid for the MTHFR already, not waiting for a BFP. He also has me taking progesterone pessaries (vaginal suppositories) every month starting on 3dpo, stopping them if I get a BFN on 14dpo. 

Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Deb111

Hi Auntie and welcome to the group. I'm so sorry to hear about your losses.

A quick intro on me. I'm 36, hubby is 44. We have been TTC for 2 years since we got married. I always felt something wasn't right and eventually after nearly 18 months we went for help. Turns out I'm ok but hubby has been diagnosed with azoospermia (NO sprem present in his SA). He is having a surgical sperm removal op in October and they are hoping to find sperm. If they do, they will freeze it and we will begin ICSI treatment. If not there's nothing we can do apart from adopt or use a donor. 

I totally understand how it can be hard to see God in the middle of all the despair.


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Auntie! & welcome :friends:
These girls are amazing! They have brought so much hope to my life!

I will introduce myself as well :thumbup:
Name's Stephanie, I'm 22 been married since I was 20 (may 17th, 2008) (and it was the best choice of my life :cloud9:) because my dh and I were at Penn State finishing up our degrees, I was on BCPs from may 2008 until August 2009. Went off BC & We got our :bfp: September 2009 unfortunately we MCed October 2009 :cry: (my teenage sister had a 3 week old baby at the time so I understand what having a loss and seeing babies can be tough :hugs:)
Though we will never know for sure why I MCed, my gut feeling tells me it was indirectly caused from the BCPs (think the lining of my uterus wasn't enough (since it was my first cycle of the pill) for baby to dig deep and she passed the day AF was due, but that's a whole other story). We started TTC and got out second :bfp: around Christmas. Isaiah will be here in as little as 2 weeks! :shock: 
I think I tell everyone this but I see so much truth in what the Lord has shown me through our MC. God did NOT cause our miscarriage :nope: no! That was Satan trying to bring us away from the Lord. But God find a way to bring goodness to our lives even though the devil was working his hand. God is good.

Like I said these girls are lovely :flow: so glad you could be here!

P.S. We recently moved from pennsylvania to new Hampshire, not a soul we know. But we did try out a few churches and we found a great one!I recommend looking online for a church, that's what we did since we didn't know anyone here. Now we have a loving and uplifting church family. Praying you find a church home soon and you get that :bfp:!!!!!!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi Auntie and welcome!

So sorry to hear of your losses, I pray that God upholds and keeps you strong - and blesses you with your special sticky bean before too long.

I am pretty new to this thread too - only been around a few weeks, and not sure I've really introduced myself properly to the rest of the girls :dohh:

I'm Lara from the UK, I'm 27 and DH is 29 - we've been married for almost 2 years now. Not been ttc for long - on our third cycle, but been waiting to try for a year - timing wasn't right as DH is completing a Masters degree. So now we are ttc and I'm trying to get to grips with it all - feeling pretty relaxed on the whole but have to say BFNs have got me down. My parents had unexplained infertility and took 3 years to conceive me, and I am so similar to my mum in so many ways - I just worry I'll have problems too. I know this is kinda irrational, but just human nature I guess.

I am also overweight, which I know doesn't help - but the more I try the less I seem to lose :dohh: So praying something clicks and I wake up a size 10 tomorrow :haha:

I'm starting to chart, temp and use OPKs this cycle so praying it all comes together for us.

I love this thread - the girls are all so encouraging, and it is great to be able to talk about how God is working in our lives.

Have a blessed day :flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

So happy I stumbled across this thread. So a little about me.

I'm 37 Dh is 47 we have been ttc for 2.5 years, we have been together 10 years but married only a year. When we first started ttc we never thought we would have to cross so many hurdles, but 5 IUI's later, and 1 abdominal myomectomy to remove 9 fibroids later, we are back at ttc, I am currenlty 8dpo and in the horrible 2ww. I know what you all mean, I use to wonder if God even heard my prayers, and then one day which in church I got my answer, he does hear me and when it's my time it will happen, and honestly, I pray for his will in my life and I don't want to get pg a moment before it's my time, but being patient and waiting on him is the hard part, so I just keep praying and asking him not to forget about us.

I look forward to chatting with everyone.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie, I'm in the 2ww also! I'm only 3dpo, though. It's our first month ttc since wrapping up all the recurrent miscarriage testing, so I'm trying keep my wits about me and not get too worked up.

I know what you mean about waiting for His timing.... We waited to have kids for lots of reasons, and now that we're having trouble I have to remind myself that I'd still rather be an "older" mom than a reluctant mom who had her kids before she was ready for them. No way was I ready earlier in my life.

And even with the difficulties of moving so far away from all my family right after our first mc, looking back now I can see that God has placed me exactly where I need to be. My new next-door neighbor had recurrent miscarriages herself (her kids are now late teens) so she has been an incredible support to me. And once we moved here and I got pg again, I picked my OB kind of at random (because the one several friends had recommended to me wasn't accepting new patients). When we lost the baby, he was amazingly empathetic and supportive... when he referred me to the recurrent mc specialist, he mentioned that this was the dr he and his wife saw after their losses... that's when I KNEW that God was right there with me! Nothing is a coincidence. He doesn't want us to suffer, but He placed just the right people in my life just exactly when I needed them. 

He won't forget about you - He is always right there with you, even when you can't see Him. My favorite scripture is Romans 8:38-39 - "For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord." Even when we turn our backs on Him in despair, he is right there with us. He will never forget or forsake His children! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Welcome futuremommie :flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi happy and future glad the Lord has lead your hearts to this group of awesome women.

I'm 33 and hubby is 44 and after praying, hoping and staying in faith for 18 months the Lord blessed us with a bfp on Fathers day. I always knew it would happen just didn't know when.

I still like to check in over here and see how everyone is doing and see if there is any specific prayers needed other than that I just pray for blessings for everyone. God's love is hard at work in this section and it is awesome.

Many blessings for you both and I will be praying for your bfps - in the mean time we will bveliev and stand in faith that God is working and His perfect timing is coming.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome Happy and Future! :flower: Glad you two can join us!

A little about me. . . DH and I have been married for almost 2 years and have been TTC for 15 mos now. We tried on our own for a year, then when no BFP, went back to the dr. It ended up that my DH has low counts all around. So, we both took clomid this past cycle. I am sure y'all will love this group! It's an awesome bunch of ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Quick update on me: AF hasn't shown up yet. . .but I have had minimal brown spotting since yesterday. This is odd for me simply because I don't have spotting before AF shows up, she just shows her ugly face in full force! I'm not really sure what to think about it, :shrug: as I don't know how the clomid is still effecting me. I suppose only time will tell! If AF doesn't show up by the morning, then I will test with FMU. Hope you all had a great Monday!! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy, sounds promising! I never had spotting before AF either, but the day before my bfp I had brown spotting for a couple hours! in fact, I thought I was out, but boy was I wrong! Can't wait to see your :bfp: tomorrow! Brown spotting generally means old blood, so I say it's a good sign :dance:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, I hope AF stays away and you get good news in the morning!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey futuremommie and happyauntie. So glad that you all are here. Sorry to hear about your losses happy auntie. I dont talk much about my early loss but I had one at about 5 weeks a couple of years back. Like somedaymama it was a chemical because I got a + and a week later I was bleeding. DH and I have been married a little over a yr and it took us 15 months to get this BFP. So I will be praying for you all and know that God has not forgotten you!:hugs:

RDY: Praying that this is good news!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thanks ladies, I feel so welcome already and thanks for all the prayers and endcouraging words.

Rdy I hope Af stays ago and you get your bfp! I will be checking for results tomorrow.


----------



## Dahlia

hi girls - this is an excerpt from my journal but wanted you all to read it too. the overall message is to take heart b/c God IS listening and has the perfect plan for your life too. we must remember to pray and seek his Kingdom...and only that way can peace truly come. hi to the newbies and welcome! I'm cycle 15 ttc age 30 - dh 40...unexplained infertility. yee ha!
_____________________________________________________________

ahhh, well - I guess now is as good a time as any to share my good story even though I really need to be choreographing right now but hey maybe a break will get my creative juices flowing.

so, dh and I are beginning a performing arts center where kids up through high school can come take classes in the arts (dance/theatre/musical theatre/voice/etc)...well, we moved to ohio just under three months ago and the ball is rolling big time.

in addition to our performing arts center, we wanted to also use the location as a place to host the live video feed from our church in NJ. this part of Ohio is extremely spiritually dead and we knew moving here that there was not a church for us. (we don't like churches that aren't ALIVE with the spirit...you know, where they are just all ritual and talk...not to sound judgemental but just being honest). so we decided that we would show the video in our house every week and any friends that wanted to join could. well, so many people showed an interest that we can't fit them. we've been praying that God would open the doors to a place where we could have both our studio center and a large church space on Sunday.

well, when God is behind an idea and it is part of his plan, MAN, no doors will be shut. we found a space and signed a lease one week ago that is about 1/4 the market rate for retail rental space plus it is 4,000 sq ft - so plenty of room for the church family to grow! plus, the owners are Christian and were brought to tears over our hearts' calling to bring a contemporary church to the area.

in case this sounds bizarre - we are not pastors and will not be acting as one...we are simply volunteering our space and inviting people to come join in singing and to listen to a message all piped in via the internet. it really will be church like it was back in Paul's day when he called us all to get together and pray and read. 

who knows if our business will flourish or the church will be a hit? well, God does. but for now we are trusting and praying that he blesses us as we take these leaps of faith.

that is the story I wanted to tell you girls awhile back. as we drove away from the studio space, dh and I felt strongly God telling us that he has planned both of us for a time and purpose such as this. I have never submitted myself to him more fully and completely before - and it is the most invigorating time of my life. about 5 months ago God pointed us toward Ohio and now this is being set into our laps. it only makes sense that it is not yet our time for a child. as there are high schoolers all around the two of us clinging on for life answers and hope where there is none - we couldn't help but look at each other and say, "oh, this all makes sense now."

I have such peace over the fact that we will have children one day but the Lord has definitely put it on my heart that I shouldn't be so consumed with it happening now.

For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord. Plans to prosper you not to harm you...plans to give you hope and a future. Jeremiah 29:11

-has always been my favorite verse but it is more relevant now than ever. I was so angry at him for making me wait and suffer this long, but his plans are becoming so clear. and I am at peace.


----------



## Dahlia

rdy - I spot every month before dh...but since it is not normal for you, it definitely could be a good sign! i really hope to wake up with a bfp from you!...that would mean I am next. ;)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies! Hope you're all good!

Welcome FutureMommie and HappyAunty! I'm 33 and my DH is 36.....ttc since November 2008. I haven't had any positives or any losses in that time. I had a mymomectomy in May 2008 and one very good tube (the other is a bit iffy). Anyways, gearing up for IUI in another month or two....as I feel the need to be a bit more aggressive. Good luck with your 2ww. I hope they bring :bfp:s :thumbup:

Good luck, Rdy!! Can't wait for your announcement!


----------



## willbamom1day

rdy2b I am waiting to hear news of a bfp


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

:bfn:this morning. Prayers are appreciated. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Rdy. Keep testing!


----------



## Guppy051708

You're not out yet Rdy :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so down girls. it seems like everyone i know is pregnant (no offense), every movie i watch the woman gets pregnant (the killers), just everything. i have so long to see DH and can try again that i'm so jealous. i know that's not a good thing, just hoping it happens for me soon.

rdy - don't count yourself out yet girl, got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Cornbread

nevertogether said:


> i'm so down girls. it seems like everyone i know is pregnant (no offense), every movie i watch the woman gets pregnant (the killers), just everything. i have so long to see DH and can try again that i'm so jealous. i know that's not a good thing, just hoping it happens for me soon.
> 
> rdy - don't count yourself out yet girl, got my fingers crossed!

:hugs I have a ton of friends getting pregnant too. Hang in there!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you cornbread :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

:hugs:RDY, we are praying for you.

:hugs:Never: I use to feel the same way. I thought it would never happen to me and true it took almost yr and half but it did. Once you and DH are together more regularly, Im confident that it will happen!:happydance:

As for me, went to OB today and everything is well. I go to RE tomorrow for scan and its also my last day seeing her. She is releasing me fully into the care of my OB. Its bitter sweet to be leaving the RE because she was the one DR who finally cared enough about my irregular cycles to find a remedy for it. I think if she didnt supply us with the testing and the knowledge we wouldnt be pregnant today. So I thank God for her.

Hope everyone is well!:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

RDY - Sorry you got a BFN, no matter how much you think you are prepared for it - it stills feels pants! But it aint over yet girl, praying for you.

Never - I can't begin to imagine how hard it must be for you and DH to be apart for so long, especially for ttc. Praying for strength and peace for you both.

Prayers and blessings xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

RDY: Sorry that you got a bfn but don't give up!

Mrs KC Brown, Good luck with everything, I know you are super excited and really blessed.


----------



## Deb111

:hugs: Never - I don't know how you do it. It's not easy for anyone and that's when we see our hubby's every day. Hoping you get lots of chances to catch that egg next time you're together x


----------



## willbamom1day

rdy2b prayin AF stays away and a bfp shows

never remember everything works in God's perfect timing so hang in there and everything will fall right into place at the righ time - your in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy praying for you. but truly you aren't out yet. take heart, dear one...your time will come too.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

AF showed up around 11 along with the most horrendous cramps and nausea that I think I have ever experienced. I even had to call my boss crying I hurt so bad . . . . it was kinda embarrassing (I have an extremely high pain tolerance):wacko:. So, DH and I stayed home to relax. My cramps are pretty much gone now, praise God! My mom and my sister came by to pray over me. They know how disappointed I was to see the BFN, but then to be in so much pain on top of that, it was just awful. 

I just don't know if I should do clomid again. I am just too afraid that it will end up like it did this cycle, no BFP and extreme pain, physical and emotional. My DH has a another SA next week to see if the clomid and vitamins have helped out his numbers. I think we have decided to go ahead and see fertility specialists in Austin, TX. My MIL and FIL told us that they would pay for whatever needed to be done. Ugh. . . I just don't know what to do. So confused!!!:cry: 

Anyway. . . enough about me, it has just been such an exhausting day.

Never- I don't see how you do it dear. You are one strong lady! Hang in there hon, God knows the right time. :hugs: for you, and prayers for peace.

Mrskc-glad things are going so well for you! Thanking God for a healthy baby.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> AF showed up around 11 along with the most horrendous cramps and nausea that I think I have ever experienced. I even had to call my boss crying I hurt so bad . . . . it was kinda embarrassing (I have an extremely high pain tolerance):wacko:. So, DH and I stayed home to relax. My cramps are pretty much gone now, praise God! My mom and my sister came by to pray over me. They know how disappointed I was to see the BFN, but then to be in so much pain on top of that, it was just awful.
> 
> I just don't know if I should do clomid again. I am just too afraid that it will end up like it did this cycle, no BFP and extreme pain, physical and emotional. My DH has a another SA next week to see if the clomid and vitamins have helped out his numbers. I think we have decided to go ahead and see fertility specialists in Austin, TX. My MIL and FIL told us that they would pay for whatever needed to be done. Ugh. . . I just don't know what to do. So confused!!!:cry:
> 
> Anyway. . . enough about me, it has just been such an exhausting day.
> 
> Never- I don't see how you do it dear. You are one strong lady! Hang in there hon, God knows the right time. :hugs: for you, and prayers for peace.
> 
> Mrskc-glad things are going so well for you! Thanking God for a healthy baby.:hugs:

Thats awesome that you have family in your corner. That is such a blessing. Also that they are willing to pay for whatever is great too because TTC with fertility specialists are no joke. I can testify to that. I would say go and at least do the work ups and etc. Knowledge is power and I think if I never went to RE I would still be waiting to get this little one. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

rdy - i'm so sorry that AF showed up and is so painful for you. i will be praying that she passes quickly. glad to hear that your MIL and FIL are so supportive! :hugs:

i don't know how i do it sometimes either :nope: it hasn't even been a month yet and i still have three more to go. blah.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry about AF, Rdy!!! Its so great to have the support of family! I wish you all the best with the FS. Good luck hun! I'm about to see a new one next week....before my vacation.

I'm always glad to read about the progress of your pregnancy, Mrskc!!! And I can imagine how you must feel about moving on from your doctor. I feel kinda the same way, changing my FS. My doctor is a GREAT man....a GREAT Ob/Gyn....but he's quite laid back in the fertility area....a very "be patient" kinda guy. So that's why I'm moving on to another FS....but he'll always be my doctor!!

Hope everyone is great today!


----------



## Darkest

One of my friends had this as her status on facebook;
_God has seen you struggling (with something) God says thats over! A blessing is coming your way. If you believe in God repost this! Please don't ignore, you are being tested. For it says in the Bible,"deny me in front of everyone, I will deny you ......in front of my Father_

Mrskc, hope you and your DH are getting on better now. Have you had your 1st marriage counciling session yet?
Rdy, sorry to hear about AF. How lovely that you have such supportive In-laws. Hope you get your BFP real soon.
Never, sending you hugs. You are one strong lady.


----------



## willbamom1day

Rdy2b :hugs: 

never try to focus on when your hubby gets back and the time you will spend together working toward getting that bfp and use this time to draw closer to God.

_Spending time with a scripture or two can increase your hearts vocabulary - God
Every word of God is pure_ Proverbs 30:5

Hope each and every lady in this group has a blessed day and feels the goodness of God in all they do today.


----------



## FutureMommie

RDY, I'm so sorry that AF showed, but glad that you have a strong support system to help you through these rough times. 

I'm 10 dpo today, and decided to poas this morning and got a stark white BFN...Uggh! now I've been in a crummy mood all day! I know what you are thinking, "it's not over until the witch shows" but in actuality this is not going to be our month. I'm trying to remain positive but it's a little hard for me today. This morning I prayed to God that if it wasn't his will for me to have children to remove the desire from my heart and help me to focus that energy elsewhere. Pray for my strenght ladies and I will pray for yours.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@futuremommie: I use to pray that same prayer. He never removed it, but he did bless me with more patience, even before I got my Bfp. I was SO ready to give up. Right when I was about to was when I got my BFP. I just started to focus more on Him and not on kids, or what the DR said. Praying your strength!

@Darkest: How are you? We are going next month. Im looking forward to it. We are doing much better but still need to communicate a bit better. My DH thinks he knows it all:haha:.

Today went to DR, heartbeat is now 186 and baby is measuring a day sooner. They have me at 9w6d today instead of tomorrow. So tomorrow 10 weeks:happydance:. She said baby had a growth spurt. I attached a scan pic, hope its clear.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







07212010081.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry about AF Rdy :hugs:

Nevertogether- find strength and peace in the Lord. You are such a strong women :hug:

Omg! Look at that cutie! Can't wait to see your LO Mrskcbrown! :cloud9:

AFM, I'm getting a little nervous about the birth :shock: I know I'm ready, and I don't really think it will be that bad (maybe I'm being naive though :shrug:) I just pray that I will be able to do this naturally. That's what the Lord has laid on my heart to do, so I know he will bring me through, but just a little fear of the unknown I suppose. I really believe that God has equipped me and the dh to be able to get through it, but it is a little scary. Our waterbirth class is tomorrow. I have also bought some Jasmine & sweet pea reed diffusers and some massaging items for labor, so hopefully that will help.

Praying blessings over you ladies :friends:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awesome picture, Mrskc. Have you started showing yet?


----------



## beanni #1

Hi ladies,

Rdy sorry about AF, I pray for God's peace and healing for you :hugs:

Never i can't imagine how you do it, but you are one strong lady, and God will continue to uplift you my dear.

Futuremommie when GOD makes a promise He delivers, and if He placed this desire in your heart then it will come to pass.

MrsKC what a lovely pic of your bean. We praise God for your progress.

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well. I pray for God's blessing in each and everyone of your lives...whatever your burden cast them onto the Lord


----------



## mrskcbrown

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awesome picture, Mrskc. Have you started showing yet?

Yes somewhat, my pants are so tight. If you click this link: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/4-your-bumps-452.html and scroll down, you should be able to see my bump pics. I think Im showing sooner because of my previous baby, at least thats what my DR says.

@Guppy: I will pray your strength on your natural birth. If God laid it on your heart, you can do it:hugs:! I tried with my first and it was a no go, so this time, I told them to have the epidural on speed dial:haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, really cute bump Mrskc!!!! You're showing very nicely!!!


----------



## Darkest

That is an amazing picture of your little baby Mrskc. You can see his/her arms so clearly!
We're well thank you, i'm CD 25 today. Blood test results tomorrow. Trying not to think about it too much or prob will have trouble getting to sleep tonight. Brain tends to go into overdrive lol!

Guppy, i managed to only have g+a plus pethadine with the first.
And only g+a with the second. And i don't have a super high pain threshold.
I didn't rule out anything with the second, and i think i was more relaxed as i didn't put myself under any pressure.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskc, that is an amazing picture!!

Rdy, sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

MrsKc, love the pic of your little bean, and your baby bump is super cute! I hope you are right and God blesses me with just a little more patience. I wish I could say that I feel better today but I'm still pretty bummed. 

Thanks for all the prayers and encouragement.


----------



## cheerios

Hey dear ladies!
So nice to hear from each of you! Been a bit far behind in catching up, but managed to read the last 10 pages of this forum...boy, this thread moves very fast! 

I've been pretty quiet cos nothing's really happening at this moment. Hubby's got low sperm and he's undergoing treatment for bacteria infection, Chylamdis or smth like that. Word has it that it takes 3 mths to produce new sperms and we have to have protected sex for the next 30 days while he's taking the antibiotics.... so yeah! We're on an involuntary break of 1 mth at least and probably at least 3 mths before any vague possibility of being pregnant. 

Still, I find that I'm pretty ok about it! hah. I feel even relaxed that the problem is not just me! I think I tend to blame myself more than I should. But I had such a great time of QT just yesterday. Was reading through my personal journal and realized that I needed to guard my heart. Whatever victories God has given to me / words that He has spoken to me, I needed to guard it by renewing my thoughts. 

And while reading my Bible, guess what I read (out of the blue??)

_*Exodus 23:25-26 (Amplified Bible)
"You shall serve the Lord your God; He shall bless your bread and water, and I will take sickness from your midst.None shall lose her young by miscarriage or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days."*_

These were such rhema words! Because I've been struggling with a chronic sore throat for the past 1 year and also with this TTC thing. Without even knowing, God showed me this verse that tackled these 2 issues at one go!!! Hallelujah!!!

*MrsKCbrown* - WOW! Your baby's scan is awesome!!! Makes it so real right? To see the scan in real life. :) And I saw your bump pix too.... I do think bumps for second pregnancies are bigger than for the first-timers. 

*Rdy *- I'm sooo sorry about your AF. I think when the body isn't used to Clomid, perhaps that's why it has a drastic reaction? My body went crazy too when I took Metformin, but now all side effects have stopped. Which is really cool. Do u want to talk to your doc and ask if you shd continue Clomid for the next cycle, or take a break the next cycle first??? I know enough girls who got PG on the next non-Clomid cycle, cos Clomid stays in your system for a while. 

*Darkest *- Hey! :) Nice to have you with us. You have such a nice pair of children, one boy and one girl.... that would be my dream.... I would also want to have 3 kids though! 

*Buttercups* - Great to see you around here! How are you doing? 

*Guppy* - YOu are almost full-term!!! Wow! A friend of mine just gave birth last Sunday to a baby girl.... Praying for a smooth delivery for your baby! 

*Someday *- How are you? Sorry I don't follow your pregnancy journal....its just hard for me to follow any PG journals, nothing to do with you. Hope you're well! 
*

willbeamom* - How are you too? Same apologies about not following your PG journal. But wishing you well! :) Still so happy that your PG came to pass! 

*The rest* - Wanna say HI! And God's many blessings upon your relationship with Him and your loved ones!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for the Bible verse, Cheerios......really beautiful and what I needed to be reminded of. Let's keep praying for that peace that surpaseth all understanding! Looking forward to being bump buddies with you soon hunnie :friends:


----------



## Darkest

cheerios said:


> *Darkest *- Hey! :) Nice to have you with us. You have such a nice pair of children, one boy and one girl.... that would be my dream.... I would also want to have 3 kids though!

Hey, sorry to hear about all your troubles. Hope that sticky bean comes to you real soon.

I am very lucky having the boy and girl(in the right order too, he really is the big brother, very tall).
I would love another boy next, people ask me why and i honestly don't know. Maybe as i was one of 2 girls i want more boys. :shrug:
But, saying that if the next is a girl i'll be just as happy. :cloud9:

Did you notice they have the same birthday? :haha: Gona have a 21 year old and 18 year old on the same day! :cake::cake:


----------



## cheerios

Hey Isi! :)
That would be WAY cool! To be TTC buddies and later bump buddies too!!!! :) Yes, God's peace is the only thing that can keep us.


----------



## cheerios

*Darkest* - HOly smokes!!! Yes, now that you mentioned it, your 2 kids have the same birthday!!!! WOW! How on earth did you do it?!??!! hahah. I have 2 younger brothers and their birthdays are like 5.5 and 10.10. I find that very amazing already! But yours are like on the same day! Cool thing is, you only have to organise one birthday party for both your kids every year! hahahahha.... But that's only if you have a combined birthday party - does that still work?

Well, yeah they are "troubles", but I've sorted like not thought so much about them anymore. I think its kinna like we can't do anything about it anyway. I'm actually happy about this "break". Cos I've grown so weary of trying to figure out when's my ovulation in the midst of long cycles and all.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes and prayers. I am much better today. I made our first appointment with Texas Fertility Center in Austin for Aug. 2nd (which also happens to be our 2 year anniversary :thumbup:) so I am really looking forward to that. :happydance: Hopefully they can shed some light on any other problems there may be, or just let us know if we need to go ahead and do IUI. 

Cheerios- love the verse! Thanks hon! I'll be praying for healing for your DH. :hugs: and I have decided no more clomid for me unless they want me to take it prior to IUI. I just can't handle that much pain all day long again. It was awful.

Hope you all have had a great week so far!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks ladies for all your well wishes and prayers. I am much better today. I made our first appointment with Texas Fertility Center in Austin for Aug. 2nd (which also happens to be our 2 year anniversary :thumbup:) so I am really looking forward to that. :happydance: Hopefully they can shed some light on any other problems there may be, or just let us know if we need to go ahead and do IUI.
> 
> Cheerios- love the verse! Thanks hon! I'll be praying for healing for your DH. :hugs: and I have decided no more clomid for me unless they want me to take it prior to IUI. I just can't handle that much pain all day long again. It was awful.
> 
> Hope you all have had a great week so far!! :hugs::hugs:

Im glad you scheduled the appt.:happydance: Knowledge is power!!!!!
Aug 2, is your anniversary, congrats! I got married to my first husband on that day, many moons ago.:haha: So glad thats over, ugh. Anywho, glad you are getting some answers!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios said:


> *Someday *- How are you? Sorry I don't follow your pregnancy journal....its just hard for me to follow any PG journals, nothing to do with you. Hope you're well!

*
Thanks cheerios! Don't worry about not following my journal, I totally understand.  Good to see you...that's a great verse you found!*


----------



## nevertogether

good luck rdy! hope you find out everything that you need to know!


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc your lil one is just to cute

rdy2b I hope and pray the doctors can help

Hello and :hugs: to everyone - your in my prayers


----------



## Deb111

Incredible scan picture MrsKC - so clear :happydance:

And someday - nearly 20 weeks! I can't believe how fast the time has gone!


----------



## nevertogether

mrskc - you have one beautiful bean growing in there mama! 

hope everyone is having a great day. mine wasn't too bad. took the dog to the vet, slept, and talked to DH. pretty much my every day except you sub take dog to the vet for work, haha.


----------



## Cornbread

mrskc, I'm jumping on the "I love your u/s pics" bandwagon. :)


----------



## Darkest

cheerios said:


> *Darkest* - HOly smokes!!! Yes, now that you mentioned it, your 2 kids have the same birthday!!!! WOW! How on earth did you do it?!??!! hahah. I have 2 younger brothers and their birthdays are like 5.5 and 10.10. I find that very amazing already! But yours are like on the same day! Cool thing is, you only have to organise one birthday party for both your kids every year! hahahahha.... But that's only if you have a combined birthday party - does that still work?
> 
> Well, yeah they are "troubles", but I've sorted like not thought so much about them anymore. I think its kinna like we can't do anything about it anyway. I'm actually happy about this "break". Cos I've grown so weary of trying to figure out when's my ovulation in the midst of long cycles and all.

Ooh i like those dates too! I like patterns/similarity. I hope the next bubby is born on the 8th(of whatever month). That way i can say that they're all born on the 8th hehehe.


----------



## willbamom1day

Just wanted to wish you all a happy weekend!


----------



## nevertogether

almost at 9 weeks willb, so excited for you honey!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im off to the Bahamas ladies! Have a great week!:hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Enjoy Mrskcbrown!

Having a horrible day, me and DH had a mahoosive row and i told him i didn't want another baby and to go get a vascetomy. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Part of me actually meant it. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## cheerios

Hey Rdy - I think that's a great decision to stop Clomid since it caused all this horrible side effects and go to an FS. Do you have a TTC journal?


----------



## cheerios

Darkest said:


> Enjoy Mrskcbrown!
> 
> Having a horrible day, me and DH had a mahoosive row and i told him i didn't want another baby and to go get a vascetomy. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Part of me actually meant it. :cry::cry::cry:

Hey Darkest
Sorry to hear about your row with your hubby. :hugs:

It's normal to get frustrated and sprout things at the heat of the moment. Every married / unmarried couple does that. So do we. Never an easy experience. 

What's more important is how to solve the conflict after that. I'm sure you two love each other. Praying for God's grace for you two to work things out. Remember, "love covers a multitude of sins"..... :flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

cheerios said:


> Hey Rdy - I think that's a great decision to stop Clomid since it caused all this horrible side effects and go to an FS. Do you have a TTC journal?

Thanks! I do have a journal. . . however, I am awful at keeping it updated. . . and I mean AWFUL. :blush: I am really hoping that they can help us and that it will be fairly affordable. I don't want to "take things into my own hands," but I really feel like God gave us Dr's for a reason. :thumbup:

Darkest- so sorry to hear of you and your DH having a falling out of sorts. I will be praying for you two! :hugs: If you need to "chat" we are all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Enjoy your trip mrskc

:hugs: for you darkest

For everyone I pray your needs are met and your desires come true :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Good morning ladies!
Hope everyone had a good weekend. :)
Seemed like the weekend just flew right by!

Darkest - I'm sure everything will work out doll :hugs: we all have rough spots in every relationship. Follow your heart :friends:

Rdy - I'm so excited for you! Glad you got an appt :) wish. I were in Austin! Part of the fam lives there 

Mrskcbrown - wow! Have fun soaking up the sun and beautiful clear waters! :coolio: 

Had my 36 week appt today and it went really well :thumbup: just wanted to thank you all again for the prayers about my BP. It has been normal ever since :) today it was 122/78 which is close to perfect! Baby has officially dropped (I think he did a week or so ago). Now the waiting games begin! Lol

Hope all you ladies are enjoying your day :friends:
I can't believe the summer is nearly over already! :shock:


----------



## cheerios

Hey Rdy - I totally support your decision to go to a FS. I believe that God's plan can work together with doctors too. They are not mutually exclusive. Do you have insurance that covers visits to the FS? I understand the thing about keeping journals. Either you're a writer or not. I've tried to persuade a couple of my close friends to keep online blogs, so that it'd be easier for me to keep in touch with them, but they just aren't blog-people.


----------



## rubygirl01

Good afternoon everyone, it seems like it has been so long since i have been on here to chat. wow Almost 2 months....first congrats to everyone that is now preggy....sorry i did not read back to find out who is and who is not. here would be a lot to read. Second welcome to anyone i have missed that has joined as well. 
I have to say i have seen more blessings in the last 2 months then i deserve. I can truly see why i had a MC in Feb, not that it has been easy, but i see the blessings from it. Just to catch up....My hubby found out he is diabetic the first of June and it was by pure accident. We have worked really hard to get his labs looking good, and we got a great report from the doc last week. I can look back and see the path God has shown us. To think we may have gone months and years before we found out, and it could have been a lot worse. Well, my cycles after my MC still are not normal, and i am not O'ing at all so i have been referred to a reproductive endocrin specialist to get some extra help with my PCOS and to hope i can get preggy. I am very happy that i have now lost a total of 28 pounds and my hubby has lost 6. My appt to see the specialist is on the 3rd of Aug so about a week away. Honestly i am a little scarred, as i have never been to one. Any suggestions? Anyways, i pray for each of you, and hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Ruby! Glad the Lord is working in your life. 
I cant offer advice, but will be praying that your appt goes well sweetie :flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy glad the appt went well and God is still working in your pregnancy 

Ruby glad you checked in :hugs: Congrats on the weight loss and I am so glad to hear God is leading you guys down the right path. Hope to hear of more blessings to come.


----------



## Darkest

Thanks all for the kind words. You're all fab people.

Hi Ruby, i'm new. Well done on yours and DH's weight loss, that is great!


----------



## FutureMommie

Mrs KC Enjoy your trip

Guppy, glad you bp is back in check! I know you must be excited! Can't wait to hear about your delivery

Ruby Welcome back, I'm pretty new here....love your positive attitude. Good luck with your appt. keep us posted.


----------



## Guppy051708

Can anyone give me bible versus for getting through physical pain? I really think having some specific scripture will be helpful. x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Ruby - I'm new here since your hiatus. I've been seeing an RE since my last mc in March. I don't have PCOS so your experience will likely be very different from mine, but perhaps I can shed a little light. My two bits of advice are, #1, to have your husband attend at least the first appt with you and #2, to write everything down. Take DH with you for two reasons - to help you hear and process and remember everything that gets discussed, and because they'll probably want to check him out, too. My first appt involved an hour-long consultation followed by a massive blood draw - 12 vials from me and 1 from DH. As for the take notes part: Between now and your appt, write down every single thought, question, comment, symptom you can think of, and write it down as you think of it. Take that list with you to the appt. It's the best way to make sure every question you have gets addressed while you have time with the dr. Without my list of questions, I invariably remember something I wanted to ask minutes after I leave the office. And take notes also means take notes during your appt - it's very helpful for referring to later because, no matter how much you hear and think you understand while you're there talking to the dr, it's such an overwhelming amount of information that it will go in one ear and out the other. Good luck, and I hope the RE is able to help you.



As for me, ladies, I am a mess. :cry: :cry: :cry: We had to put my dear, sweet, wonderful kitty to sleep yesterday. She'd been my constant companion for 13 years - I adopted her before I was even dating my DH. She got extremely ill very suddenly over the weekend - she went from completely fine to unable to stand within the space of about 4 hours on Saturday evening. We took her to the emergency vet clinic Sunday morning and they got her stabilized. I took her to her regular vet first thing Monday morning, where she was diagnosed with leukemia and organ failure. I called DH and he left work so he could be there to say goodbye. :sad2: :sad2: :sad2:

I know I am blessed to have had her for 13 wonderful years. And I am so grateful that her illness was short - she didn't suffer for long or have a long, drawn-out illness. (Her bloodwork was completely fine as recently as April, so the leukemia was very sudden.)

But (and here's where I need your help, ladies) I am ready to stop getting kicked around. In the last 15 months, I have lost two babies, been uprooted and yanked on a cross-country move 2500 miles away from my family, and now I've lost my kitty too. I know that right now I am sad and hurting and feeling sorry for myself, but for the first time in my life, I find myself angry at the Lord. And yet, at the same time, I need Him to take away my pain and suffering. So please pray for me, ladies. I am in a dark and uncomfortable place, and I need grace in order to see the way out of it. 
:sadangel:


----------



## Deb111

:hugs: Auntie

I cried reading your post because I had my cats before I met hubby and they've been with me through the good and the bad times so I know how painful this must be for you. 

My 2 tortoiseshell cats and the latest addition, our white westie dog are my babies! I get distraught if one of the cats goes missing over night and the 10days that the one went walkabout for straight after our wedding was unbearable. I feel so much for you right now. I know right now it doesn't help, but you gave your kitty a wonderful life and she was very much loved - and animals sense that even more than humans sometimes I think. Whilst it's good for your kitty's sake that the illness was a quick one, it is a shock to you. You haven't had time to deal with it yet, but I pray that God will give you the strength to get over the loss of your companion.

I also pray that God gives you the strength to move forward with your life and to help you get out of the dark place you are in right now. I really do think sometimes we cope with so much and then something often unrelated sets the tears flowing. In the last 6 months, I've burst into tears in the dentist when she talked about taking a tooth out and sobbed uncontrolably when my car wouldn't start one day. Deep down I know that it was never about the tooth and the car.

Praying that you feel some peace hun

Deb xx :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

I'd be grateful of some prayers. Tomorrow I have my first counselling appt at the fertility clinic to help me get my head round all this and then I have to hang around for a couple of hours and then have an appt with the specialist - not really sure what for but I have some questions to ask so it will be useful anyway. Hubby can't make it to come with me tomorrow.

Then later on in the afternoon, hubby has his appt to get some more info about his 2 low hormone blood test results and where we go from here. He's asked me to go with him as he says he doesn't really take it all on board and I will know what questions to ask.

I'm not worried about my 2 appts although I'm getting really worried about the journey. I seem to have lost all confidence on motorways and driving in areas I don't know and there's not really an alternative route without taking hours. I know I have to get used to the journey cos if and when we start ICSI hubby wont be able to have time off for every single appt or scan.

I'm really worried about hubby's appt and the reason behind his low hormone levels. I'm guessing the Dr will go ahead and refer him to an endocrinologist as he said he probably would.

Hope you're all doing well
Deb xx


----------



## rubygirl01

Hey Happy, 

First, i am SO SORRY about your loss. That is a long time to be with a best friend and then loose them. I am also very sorry to hear about your MC's. I had mine in Feb. This has been along year for a lot of us. Thanks so much for all the great information. My hubby is going with me to that appt next week. He wants to go to understand more of what is going on as well. right now we are just in daily prayer for God's will. I pray you will find peace. It is hard not to be angry and upset and i pray that find peace and soon. I will check in later with you guys. 

Blessings.


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy Philippians 4:13, Philippians 4:6 & 7, 2 Corinthians 12:9 - Hope these will help

Happy and Deb your in my prayers :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing fine and feeling God's presence :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Girls, thank you for your kind words! The Lord is doing wonderful things in all of our lives, i just know it. What a wonderful God we serve!

HappyAuntie- im sorry about your kitty :sad1: That must be tough :hugs: Im praying that you find Grace in the Lord. He is a merciful God and i know He's gonna do more than pull you through. :hug:

Deb- praying that your appt. goes well! Im sure it will be very good and insightful :)

WillB- thank you for those scriptures! I will be writing those down for sure.

Praying blessings in everyones lives :friends:

ASF, i finally got my dining room completed! took forever! LOL but its done...wonder how long it will stay clean now lol


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is doing great!

Welcome back Ruby! And welcome to any newbies I might have missed!

I leave on vacation tonight, so I'm looking forward to the opportunity to give ttc a rest for a change. My new FS has recommended IVF....especially considering my 1-tube and minor adhesions situation. Considering it for when I get back. Please keep me in your prayers.

Have a blessed day everyone!

:hug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Have tons of fun on your vaca Isi!!! :coolio: Be sure to enjoy yourself!
I'll be praying for you :friends:


----------



## Dahlia

Auntie - I was so sorry to read about your cat. I am obsessed with my two lovebird-cats and will be in a deep dark despair when they leave me one day.

I'm so sorry you have to go through this and I'm praying for you in all areas.


----------



## Deb111

Isi - Have a fab holiday and enjoy the break! :shipw:


----------



## willbamom1day

When you search for me with all your heart I will be found of you 
Jeremiah 29:14


----------



## cheerios

Hey Ruby,
Guess what? We have the same FS appointment date! Our first one too on 3rd of August. :) I'm looking forward to it, although I don't think they can do anything about it, since we're waiting for my hubby to finish his antibiotics treatment for his bacterial infection. Let's share how each others' appts turn out ok?


----------



## cheerios

Isi - Have a great holiday!!!! :) Spend lots of time together and don't think about TTC. Just enjoy the moment!!! You can think about the whole TTC issue when you come back from holiday!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just wanted to check in and thank you all for your kind words. It's getting easier, but I still keep expecting to see her come around the corner at any moment, and just the other night, I called out to her when I walked in the door - my greeting had escaped my lips before I remembered she wasn't there to call back to me. :sadangel:

But on the upside, I have had a little change of attitude. A friend reminded me that God isn't the one picking on us - Satan is. God weeps when we weep. He wants us to be happy and hope-filled. So even though the pain and sadness are still there, I'm not angry at God anymore. And that alone feels better. 

Thank you all for your prayers. Tomorrow is testing day, the official end of my first 2ww after all the recurrent miscarriage tests, so please don't stop praying for me now. I am pretty much convinced that this isn't our month, so I'd like to think I'll be ok if it's a BFN, but prayers are appreciated just the same.

thanks everybody.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies!

My cruise was great. It was such a good experience. I truly needed those late night talks with my girlfriends. I felt like we were back in college again. I ate lots of food, and I think if I eat one more thing I may burst!:wacko: I am so dark now because the sun in Nassau and Freeport was so hot!! I played in the clear blue waters, just an awesome time. 

We did have one scare, myself and 6 of my girlfriends rode the banana boat. Well we were riding along when one of my friends got thrown off of the boat:cry:. So we called out to the boat driver so he could go back and get here but by the time he said that, our boat completely flipped over!! The water was so deep, and I was panicking...in fact all of us were. We couldnt get back on the banana boat so we were holding onto the side of his boat. It was so hard and felt myself giving up and I truly thought I was going to die. Eventually they pulled me up on the safety boat, but one of my girlfriends was too heavy so they dragged her to the shore before she could get on. Overall, now we laugh about it but it was very serious and we could have easily drowned. Thank God that He protected us.

No more banana boats for me:haha:.

Baby is fine and just growing right along. Praising God everyday for that.

Hope everyone is doing well and I missed you all:hugs:.


----------



## somedaymama

I'm glad you had fun on your trip mrskc. Happy 11 weeks!

HappyAuntie, praying for you, especially today and tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## rubygirl01

Glad you had a relaxing trip Mrsk.....i would be like you and scarred out of my mind. Happy 11 weeks. God Bless ya


----------



## Deb111

Nice to have you back MrsKC and glad your holiday did you good. So sorry about your traumatic experience - it must have been very scary!

Times flies ... 11 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks lovely ladies. I'm here in Augusta, totally loving catching up with my bestie!! Still trying to shake off the jetlag, but besides that (and missing my DH :cry:), it's been great so far!

Welcome back Mrskc. Happy 11 weeks.

Love love love your new avatar, Cheerios!!!

Hope everyone is great!!!


----------



## Cornbread

Hey ladies! So my DH had his ankle surgery, it went great and he was able to go back to work the next day since all he does is sit in an office. LOL They took out the plates and screws they put in when he broke his ankle at the end of last year in our wreck. He was really excited b/c they let him keep the hardware so he got to see it. :haha:

I'm praying that this might be our month. My temps are climbing and not dipping like they did this time last cycle so I'm hopeful that I might have caught the egg. I just keep reminding myself that God knows best and he'll bless us with a baby when it's time, but oh boy is it hard to be patient sometimes. :haha: 

Muffin is cutting another molar, I hate molars.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well it's a :bfn: for me. Kinda figured it would be. But hey, this means I get to stop taking the progesterone and not deal with its nasty side effects until my next 2ww, and I get to have a glass of wine when DH takes me out tonight.


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrskcbrown - wow! that sounds scary! But im glad y'll are okay! Sounds like your trip was a fun one tho! 

Isi - sounds like you're having a great time! I know how you feel without your hubby :sad1: i can't stand being away from my husband..we have only ever spent 2 nights apart (on seperate occasions) and the only reason that happened was because he couldn't get home from his parents due to winter road conditions :wacko: I hate being away from him! My mom makes fun of me because after being apart for only a couple hours i miss him. I can't help it! He is my best friend :wedding:

Cornbread - your chart is looking fab! :D :dust: Glad your DH's surgery went well!

HappyAunite - :hugs: I know i say this all the time, but its so true, you are NOT out until the ugly :witch: shows her ugly face :hug: Maybe its still too early? :shrug:

ASF - i am getting so anxious (anxious in a good sense, not a worry sense if that makes sense :dohh: lol). Just wish i knew when everything is gonna start! Its such a guessing game...a 5 week window to be exact! lol. this may be naive, but i truley believe that the Lord is going to give me the birth that i desire. I am gonna keep putting faith in that. I know he will come through. Finally found a good chiropractor. Had my first adjustment today (since we've moved) and it felt wonderful! Immediatly after the adjustment i could feel a difference. It really did help! With any luck, maybe it will throw me into labor next week lol. I've written down the bible versus. Thanks for those! :thumbup: anyone have anymore on bible versus to cope with phyisical pain? :shrug:


----------



## cheerios

Hey gals
SO exciting to hear from each of you!

*MrsKCbrown *- OH man, that was a scary experience!!! But Thank God that all of you are fine? Can you swim? - if you don't mind me asking. Sounds like you had an awesome holiday though!

*ISi buttercups *- Enjoy your holiday!!!! And yeah, I know the missing hubby part. It'd get better after you get used to sleeping alone on the bed. heehee. I was on holiday in singapore without my hubby for 5 weeks.... I missed him terribly, but felt SOOO happy to do all my girly things again!

*Guppy * - your ticker is ticking soo quickly! Wow!!! Can imagine the anxiety you feel.... I felt anxious when I had to talk to my manager on the phone today (ok, nothing compared to labour, but I have never been PG before). Anyway I wanted to say, I kept repeating this verse; "I can do ALL things thru Christ who strengthens me"...just repeating again and again. I figured when you're in the labour ward and all, perhaps it might be good to just have one thing to focus on??? 

*HappyAuntie* - So sorry about your BFN. But as the others say, as long as your AF isn't there yet and you have a regular period....But its great that you're thinking positively. The bright side of what you can do when you're not PG yet.... 

*Deb* - How are you holding up? Your hubby??? Any developments??? I feel the waiting period for hubby's issue to be sorted out sooo mega l-o-n-g! Just seems to keep stretching. 

*someday and willbe* - How are you two? Always found it funny how both your names are sooo similar! haha.

*Cornbread* - glad that yr hubby is feeling better now!!! Wow, the screws must have been pretty painful! And your temps sound promising!!! 

*Have a great weekend everybody! Today's the last day I'm spending in my old apartment. Sob... Quite emotional. But still, I need to look forward and not keep looking in my rear view mirror*.


----------



## Cornbread

cheerios said:


> Hey gals
> SO exciting to hear from each of you!
> 
> *MrsKCbrown *- OH man, that was a scary experience!!! But Thank God that all of you are fine? Can you swim? - if you don't mind me asking. Sounds like you had an awesome holiday though!
> 
> *ISi buttercups *- Enjoy your holiday!!!! And yeah, I know the missing hubby part. It'd get better after you get used to sleeping alone on the bed. heehee. I was on holiday in singapore without my hubby for 5 weeks.... I missed him terribly, but felt SOOO happy to do all my girly things again!
> 
> *Guppy * - your ticker is ticking soo quickly! Wow!!! Can imagine the anxiety you feel.... I felt anxious when I had to talk to my manager on the phone today (ok, nothing compared to labour, but I have never been PG before). Anyway I wanted to say, I kept repeating this verse; "I can do ALL things thru Christ who strengthens me"...just repeating again and again. I figured when you're in the labour ward and all, perhaps it might be good to just have one thing to focus on???
> 
> *HappyAuntie* - So sorry about your BFN. But as the others say, as long as your AF isn't there yet and you have a regular period....But its great that you're thinking positively. The bright side of what you can do when you're not PG yet....
> 
> *Deb* - How are you holding up? Your hubby??? Any developments??? I feel the waiting period for hubby's issue to be sorted out sooo mega l-o-n-g! Just seems to keep stretching.
> 
> *someday and willbe* - How are you two? Always found it funny how both your names are sooo similar! haha.
> 
> *Cornbread* - glad that yr hubby is feeling better now!!! Wow, the screws must have been pretty painful! And your temps sound promising!!!
> 
> *Have a great weekend everybody! Today's the last day I'm spending in my old apartment. Sob... Quite emotional. But still, I need to look forward and not keep looking in my rear view mirror*.

I think the plates bugged him the most. He broke his right ankle on both sides and the fracture pattern was backwards from what they usually see with his type of break so they had to put the plates in weird. The result was the plates stuck out really far and bumped EVERYTHING, which hurt a lot, and also rubbed the inside of his skin. I, however, will be very happy when he's back to using two feet. This is his third ankle surgery in less than 2 years, 1 of which was for a different issue and happened when I was 6 months pregnant so I had to drive him everywhere until about 4 weeks before I delivered. This surgery and the last I've had to drive him everywhere AND take care of Muffin AND take care of him and sometimes he isn't as independent as he could be and forgets that he can do some stuff on his own.


----------



## Deb111

cheerios said:


> *Deb* - How are you holding up? Your hubby??? Any developments??? I feel the waiting period for hubby's issue to be sorted out sooo mega l-o-n-g! Just seems to keep stretching.
> 
> *Have a great weekend everybody! Today's the last day I'm spending in my old apartment. Sob... Quite emotional. But still, I need to look forward and not keep looking in my rear view mirror*.

Thanks Cheerios :flower:

The waiting is VERY hard. It's still 3 months away!! As you know, we delayed it as we wanted to give the vitamins and supplements a go first to make sure that any sperm they can hopefully find are healthy, but it doesn't make the waiting any easier. At least we know we've given it our best try!

My counsellor pointed out that I seem to be holding it together for everyone. I feel like I have to hide some of my feelings from hubby because I don't want to make him feel bad and I have to hide some if it from my Mum because she would worry if she knew how down it's getting me at times. Also with the op being 3 months away, we can't discuss it every day because right now we just have to get on with life whilst we wait.

Thanks for your concern and I hope your move goes well. I get very attached to homes too so I understand how hard it will be but maybe it's the fresh start you need before getting back to TTC 

Have a good weekend xx


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios said:


> *someday and willbe* - How are you two? Always found it funny how both your names are sooo similar! haha.

Funny, I hadn't thought about that, but we do have similar names! :) I'm doing pretty good, I don't think I mentioned it here but I have shingles. :growlmad: Apparently the pregnancy suppressed my immune system and made me susceptible to it. It's getting better though, and isn't nearly as painful as it was a few days ago. The baby has been kicking away the last few days, and that is so reassuring, epecially since I'm worried about the medicine I have to take for the shingles. :cloud9:

I LOVE your new picture! so cute!


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> *someday and willbe* - How are you two? Always found it funny how both your names are sooo similar! haha.
> 
> Funny, I hadn't thought about that, but we do have similar names! :) I'm doing pretty good, I don't think I mentioned it here but I have shingles. :growlmad: Apparently the pregnancy suppressed my immune system and made me susceptible to it. It's getting better though, and isn't nearly as painful as it was a few days ago. The baby has been kicking away the last few days, and that is so reassuring, epecially since I'm worried about the medicine I have to take for the shingles. :cloud9:
> 
> I LOVE your new picture! so cute!Click to expand...

I hope you feel better very soon. I know it must have been hard a few days ago. Ive never had anything like measels, mumps or anything. I better be careful.:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Thanks mrskc! The funny thing about shingles is there is no way to predict that it will come because it can't be "caught" from someone else. I had a really strong immune system pre-pregnancy and I assumed I still did, but wow was I wrong! The only way to prevent shingles is with a vaccine, but that is not regularly given to people under 60!! Just eat as healthy as you can, lots of veggies, and you'll probably be fine...mostly people don't develop weird illnesses during pregnancy. ;) Oh and your MMR vaccine should protect you against measles or mumps.


----------



## Deb111

Sorry you're not well someday. Hope you're feeling better real soon xx


----------



## Deb111

So I've been feeling a bit down lately and have been thinking ... where is God in all this that we are going through? 

And then I think, is this God's way of telling us that we're not supposed to have children and that something might go majorly wrong if we try, which is why he hasn't made it possible for us? I'm not sure that makes sense to anyone?

:shrug:


----------



## willbamom1day

We had a bad storm here today that seemed to last all day but the good news is it has passed and hubby is takin me for ice cream :winkwink:

cheerios I love your avatar pic

happy sorry about the bfn :hugs: keep that positive attitude

guppy I'm gonna see iff I can come up with any more verses and get back to you. Isaiah any day now :happydance: I am so excited for you

mrskc I remember when we went on the Disney cruise and rode the banana boat it was the best time and some of us fell off too. Glad you had a good time and are back safe on dry land

Isi glad to hear your enjoying the time with your bestiee

Deb I know it's hard when we don't know what God's plan is for us but I know that if you stand strong in the Lord and believe He will not lead you wrong :hugs:

as for me I had a horrible dream lastnight about my hubbys mom who is in heaven - she told me in my dream that the baby was coming to be with her in heaven :cry: I was so freaked out. I still feel very calm and know God is in full control.

:hug: and prayers for you all


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! I have been soooo busy lately, but I have a few minutes so I am going to try to play catch up :winkwink:

Mrskc-glad you enjoyed your cruise and even more glad you got home safe! That would be so scary! Thank goodness for our guardian angels :thumbup:

Guppy- wish you could be in Austin too. . . then I could meet you! :flower: Maybe someday all of us ladies can meet, that would be awesome! :happydance: You don't have much longer to go until you get to meet little Isaiah! I am praying for the birth that you desire. 

Cheerios-Yes, my insurance covers my office visits and ultrasounds but does not cover stuff like IUI or IVF, just everything leading up to that. I am really looking forward to our appointment Monday. 

Ruby-welcome back! Good to see you and congrats on your's and DH's weight loss :thumbup: I need to lose some weight myself, I'm just really not motivated. You are seeing a specialist the day after me. . . blessings! Hope they can help you two out. :hugs:

Happy-sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: for you! Always remember, God never gives us more than He knows we can handle :thumbup: Sorry to hear about the BFN too. Keeping you in my prayers. 

Deb- how are you doing?? Hope your appt went well. I too have wondered where God is in all of this at times. I never thought it would take me 15 mos+ to get pregnant, and I am still waiting. Just recently I too have wondered "are we not suppose to have children of our own?" But then I remember what the scripture says, and I know that God knows the desires of my heart because He put them there. We will be blessed with a child just like you will dear. Hang in there! :hugs:

Willbe-how are things going for you? Sorry to hear about your bad dream. . . that would be so hard. Praying for you!:hugs:

Isi-hope you enjoy your vacation!! We don't get ours until October, but it will be so worth it. 

Dahlia- haven't heard from you much. . how have you been?? :hugs:

Cornbread- glad your DH's surgery went well. Hopefully he will have lots of relief without those plates. I have 2 plates and 11 screws in my right forearm and they drive me nuts sometimes. Blessings on you! 

someday-shingles are awful! Sorry you are having to go through that, but so glad to hear that the baby is doing just fine :hugs:I have had shingles a few times but I learned how to recognize it quickly so I can start meds fast. Hope you are feeling better! 

Sorry if I missed anyone!! :hugs:
:flower:
AFM- I am really looking forward to our FS appointment on Monday. We spent yesterday in Dallas with my bro and sil. We went to an IMAX theater and saw Inception and then ate at Grimaldi's. It was nice to get out of town for a while. Over the past week we have been working on fixing our house up. We fell in love with another house not too far from where we live now and so we want to move. I am praying so hard that if that house isn't for us, that it will sell, and if it is, God will have it for us as soon as we are ready. We still have to tile our kitchen, paint our cabinets and living room, and rip up our carpet in our living room. It's a lot of work, but I think it will all pay off in the end. Hope you all have a very blessed weekend!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello all! I have been soooo busy lately, but I have a few minutes so I am going to try to play catch up :winkwink:
> 
> Mrskc-glad you enjoyed your cruise and even more glad you got home safe! That would be so scary! Thank goodness for our guardian angels :thumbup:
> 
> Guppy- wish you could be in Austin too. . . then I could meet you! :flower: Maybe someday all of us ladies can meet, that would be awesome! :happydance: You don't have much longer to go until you get to meet little Isaiah! I am praying for the birth that you desire.
> 
> Cheerios-Yes, my insurance covers my office visits and ultrasounds but does not cover stuff like IUI or IVF, just everything leading up to that. I am really looking forward to our appointment Monday.
> 
> Ruby-welcome back! Good to see you and congrats on your's and DH's weight loss :thumbup: I need to lose some weight myself, I'm just really not motivated. You are seeing a specialist the day after me. . . blessings! Hope they can help you two out. :hugs:
> 
> Happy-sorry to hear about your cat :hugs: for you! Always remember, God never gives us more than He knows we can handle :thumbup: Sorry to hear about the BFN too. Keeping you in my prayers.
> 
> Deb- how are you doing?? Hope your appt went well. I too have wondered where God is in all of this at times. I never thought it would take me 15 mos+ to get pregnant, and I am still waiting. Just recently I too have wondered "are we not suppose to have children of our own?" But then I remember what the scripture says, and I know that God knows the desires of my heart because He put them there. We will be blessed with a child just like you will dear. Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Willbe-how are things going for you? Sorry to hear about your bad dream. . . that would be so hard. Praying for you!:hugs:
> 
> Isi-hope you enjoy your vacation!! We don't get ours until October, but it will be so worth it.
> 
> Dahlia- haven't heard from you much. . how have you been?? :hugs:
> 
> Cornbread- glad your DH's surgery went well. Hopefully he will have lots of relief without those plates. I have 2 plates and 11 screws in my right forearm and they drive me nuts sometimes. Blessings on you!
> 
> someday-shingles are awful! Sorry you are having to go through that, but so glad to hear that the baby is doing just fine :hugs:I have had shingles a few times but I learned how to recognize it quickly so I can start meds fast. Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone!! :hugs:
> :flower:
> AFM- I am really looking forward to our FS appointment on Monday. We spent yesterday in Dallas with my bro and sil. We went to an IMAX theater and saw Inception and then ate at Grimaldi's. It was nice to get out of town for a while. Over the past week we have been working on fixing our house up. We fell in love with another house not too far from where we live now and so we want to move. I am praying so hard that if that house isn't for us, that it will sell, and if it is, God will have it for us as soon as we are ready. We still have to tile our kitchen, paint our cabinets and living room, and rip up our carpet in our living room. It's a lot of work, but I think it will all pay off in the end. Hope you all have a very blessed weekend!

Thats awesome about the appt and your home. God will bless you either way on the home. We currently live in a very nice home that my parents own. Its only 4 yrs old, and it use to be a model home so it has all the upgrades and I love it. DH and I want to move though. Partly because we want to own our own home. DH and I had some credit mistakes in the past so we are rebuilding and believing God for our own home but sometimes I get discouraged and think it will never happen. When DH talks about it, its like it goes in one ear and out the other. Please pray for me that I can have faith in this area as well, because I really, really want to own my own home. My name is on this home I currently live in but I still do not feel like it is mines. 

Deb, I think if God has given you the desire then He is well able to fulfill it. I dont think He dangles things in your face and then say, nah im not going to give it to you. I think its more of a faith walk, and being able to trust Him fully. I wouldnt give up, if its something you truly want. Praying for you!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## willbamom1day

Look to the heavens for more than stars tonight - Thy mercy, O Lord, is in the heavens Psalms 36:5


----------



## Terangela

Deb & Rdy- I totally remember those same feelings of where is God and what is his plan in making us wait? I remember finally saying "God if it is your desire for us to parent a child that is not our own I will do it that way! I know that I will be a parent, I just don't know how you want me to get the child" we filled out adoption paperwork and were discussing when to file it and get the process started when I got PG. 2 yrs and 8 months. It was a long and frustrating journey. Now I see how God worked his miracle and gave me the children he did when he did. I also see how if I conceived at a different time then I would have had different children and they wouldn't have had the same personalities, the same interests or been the same people. I think God has a plan and purpose for their lives and he brought them into existence at the perfect time to accomplish certain things in their lifetime. God has such purpose for things. I also know that I appreciate my children so much more because they were so hard to come by. I truly put more effort into raising them than I might have had they been easily conceived. I know God was preparing my heart to be a better more attentive and God honoring mother. I know that I built more character and patience in my waiting to get PG than I ever had before. 

Our God is an awesome God! We have had a series of sermons about character... I have been really thinking about this very topic in how to instill character in my kids. It always seems that when I am feeling the need for more knowledge in an area or to be be reassured in an area, that is what the sermon is about. I am going to do some more reading this week and look for some kids Bible studies on the different Characteristics that they have taught on so far. 

I have been flipping back and forth on quitting my job and giving up on getting a maternity leave (we could really use that extra money for a year) as the job is hard on my body and it is killing me when I don't get to spend time with the kids or as a family. Then I tell myself I can do it, that I can persevere and get through the next few months for the greater benefit of our family. To be honest it is only 5 months of working and I can be done for at least 2 years. I would really like the money. My legs just kill at the end of the day along with the rest of my body. If I could get you ladies to pray I make the right choice.


----------



## Deb111

Hi Angela

What job is it you do?

I am praying that you have some guidance to make the decision that is right for you and your family xx


----------



## willbamom1day

Any goals you really want to reach this month - Put your trust in the Lord Psalms 4:5


----------



## Terangela

Deb- I am only doing a retail job right now as it was quick and easy to find. If I were doing a desk job or working where I could sit now and then I would likely be fine. Unfortunately I am on my feet the entire shift. I think the whole thing is I am bored and so it makes it hard to want to be there. Especially when I know I am going to return to a messy house and no groceries in the fridge. My DH is not much of a multitasking individual. If he is watching the kids he usually takes them to the park and will stay there until it is time to eat or someone has to pee. He doesn't put a priority on getting other things done too. Another thing that frustrates me about working.


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Auntie: I'm so sorry that you have been having a rough time, but glad that you are feeling a little more encouraged. I know your bfp is coming soon.

Deb: Praying for you

Isi Buttercup: Enjoy your vacation! Keep us posted on what you decided about IVF, I know you will make the best decisions for you

Cornbread: Glad your hubbys surgery was a success! 

Someday: I hope you begin to feel better really soon, the end result will be so worth it.

Deb and Terangela: I subscribe to Sarah's laughter, which send out inspirational emails daily about infertilty and relates it to the bible and just Friday It was talking about this very thing; Gods Timing, and and how if God allowed plans for us to unfold before his perfect timing would we even conceive the same child? We should be assured that there is a purpose and a plan for the child that God has divinely laid out for us. There will be other people whose lives need the impact that only our child can bring. What if our child was conceived in our timing rather than in God's perfect timing? Ive been ttc for 2.5 years, and it's been so hard, and even though in my mind I knew that I didn't want to become pg before it was my time, it's the waiting that is so hard, but after reading that email from Sarah's laughter I feel like I can go on a little longer, I know the end result will be well worth the wait, and it will make ME a better mother for the struggles.

WillBeMom- You are right, God is in control, only he decides! I'm sorry you had that bad dream, i'm praying for you

Rdy2 Be- Good luck with the house, you are looking at it the right way, if it is meant for you guys it will happen! I know you wouldn't want it otherwise.

MrsKC - praying for you guys, you can do anything you put your mind to, and credit can be repaired. In the maintime enjoy the nice home you are currently in, just set goals for yourself and feel good everytime you make progress towards them.

A little about me, I'm cd 7 and trying to relax and enjoy my hubby! Hope this is our month.


----------



## Cornbread

Well, God answered our prayers. :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Cornbread said:


> Well, God answered our prayers. :)

OMG congrats!:happydance: I am so happy for you! Praying for a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations cornbread!!!:yipee:


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats Cornbread!! :wohoo: Nice temp rise today! :D


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Congrats cornbread!:hugs:

Ladies- I am needing prayers. We went to the FS today, and it was mostly bad news. I am fine, as we already knew, as for my DH, we got a different perspective from this Dr. She informed us that although his sperm count is higher (which is good, almost to 19m and we started at only 3mil.) most of his sperm don't swim forward, which means they can't get anywhere. This was never really brought to our attention earlier, at least not in detail. She told us we can try IUI, but because the sperm don't swim forward, it will more than likely not work. That leaves us with the only other option of IVF, and we just can't afford that. I'm so torn, I have no idea what to do, and I just wanna scream, cry, and give up. :cry: Please just pray for healing for my DH for whatever is causing this issue. I know God is big enough and He can heal my husband from his "unexplained" fertility issues. Thanks in advance. . .and I apologize if I'm not on much for a while, my emotions just can't take much more of this. Love you all!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Everyone,
I've spent the past hour or so skimming all of your post. You seem like such a wonderful Christ centered group of women. I currently have a 4year old son and a 2year old daughter and we are trying for another. I will definately add all of you ladies ttc and already pregnant to my list of people to pray for.
God Bless


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, I'm so sorry about the bad news. I don't know what to say, but I'll be praying for you. :hugs:


Welcome MommyV! :wave:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- Sorry about the bad news. It is tough when you have to face hard things. Remember to turn to God and let him guide. He'll show you the way. 

Cornbread- Congratulations!


----------



## Deb111

Congrats Cornbread! :happydance:

Welcome MummyV :flower:

So sorry to hear your news Rdy. I know only too well what its like to be given devastating news. Praying for healing for your hubby and for strength for both of you xx


----------



## Darkest

Cornbread said:


> Well, God answered our prayers. :)

CONGRATULATIONS!! What wonderful news!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Darkest

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Congrats cornbread!:hugs:
> 
> Ladies- I am needing prayers. We went to the FS today, and it was mostly bad news. I am fine, as we already knew, as for my DH, we got a different perspective from this Dr. She informed us that although his sperm count is higher (which is good, almost to 19m and we started at only 3mil.) most of his sperm don't swim forward, which means they can't get anywhere. This was never really brought to our attention earlier, at least not in detail. She told us we can try IUI, but because the sperm don't swim forward, it will more than likely not work. That leaves us with the only other option of IVF, and we just can't afford that. I'm so torn, I have no idea what to do, and I just wanna scream, cry, and give up. :cry: Please just pray for healing for my DH for whatever is causing this issue. I know God is big enough and He can heal my husband from his "unexplained" fertility issues. Thanks in advance. . .and I apologize if I'm not on much for a while, my emotions just can't take much more of this. Love you all!

Rdy, so sorry to hear the news. But, you said 'most' of his sperm don't swim forward. As they say, it only takes one to get to that eggy. Sending speedy forward swimming :spermy: vibes!!

Big hugs. xx


----------



## Darkest

Happy Auntie, so sorry to hear about your little Kitty.
I have lost many animals. Thankfully i have only had to make the PTS decission once and it nearly killed me. :cry:

I lost my Guinea Pig Honey on Sunday. She had been batteling a large abcess. I thought she was getting better, but i guess it beat her in the end. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

The good thing is DH and i are getting on better. We've been down to (my) in laws for a few days so not been able to get on here.
Got a holiday coming up in a couple of weeks again which i'm looking forward too. Don't class the in law visit as a holiday as we're always to busy seeing all the family so don't actually relax much.
Well, i'm CD8 today. Had a lot of brown blood still even up till yesterday so i'm wondering if this cycle will be a longer one. At least i have my OPK's to use. They were spot on last month so hopefully they'll be as good this month.

MrsKC, glad you enjoyed your holiday. Bloomin scary about the boat tho. I hate boats, any type big or small.


----------



## Cornbread

RDY, I'm so sorry. :hugs


----------



## mrskcbrown

@rdy: Just to shed a different perspective and to give you encouragement, my dr told us that "most" of my DH's sperm were shaped funny, either 2 heads, really big heads, or really small heads. She told us that IUI would most likely not work and that we should try IVF. Well we were against IVF because we knew it was something that we couldnt afford, so we were going to try the IUI route anyway, even with her discouragement. My Dr had us so down:nope:. Every month, we kept praying and seeking God, and the one thing I would say in my prayer was, "God I know it only takes one sperm, even if the other 5 million or so were deformed, it only takes one". I held onto that. Of course the month we decided to do IUI and to NOT take the clomid, we got BFP. My DR asked when we came in, "how did you get pregnant?", DH and I looked at one another and just said....."but God".

I said all of this to say, even though the DR may say NO, Jesus can still say YES. Hold onto your faith in these tough times because this is when God does His best work!:hugs:

Praying for you in this difficult time!:hugs:


----------



## MommyV

RdytoBaMom- I will keep you in my prayers and just know that nothing is impossible with God. Hopefully soon by God's grace you will be holding a precious little one of your own.

As for me I think that I will be o'ing today or tomorrow. I temp and check cm but ever since we started ttc about 2months ago my cycles have been really messed up. We will try to get some :sex: in tonight and maybe tomorrow or the next day. We try not to force it too much even though we want another I still want to make sure that my husband and I are enjoying each other as God intended and not just to create another life. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.
Congratulations to all the newly pregnant ladies enjoy the wonderful and amazing experience of new life growing within you.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you Rdy. I know God will surely make a way for you.

Congrats Cornbread!

Hope everyone is great. As for me, I'm still enjoying my holiday. Nothing like a bit of retail therapy :winkwink:. I'm also really loving the Southern hospitality :thumbup:. Most of my earlier trips were to NYC, so I'm loving the big warm heartedness of the people here. Lovely not to think about ttc!!!! At least, not for a while. As soon as I get back home, we'll be starting the IVF process I guess. I pray everything works well!


----------



## beanni #1

Congrats cornbread :happydance:

Sorry to hear your news Rdy. I pray you too will have a testimoney to give like MrsKC :hugs:

Glad you are enjoying your hols Isi....so wish I was somewhere nice and hot. Get lots of rest cos by God's grace once your back home it'll be all stations to babyville :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Amen to that, Beanni :hugs:. How are you doing, hun? 21 weeks already!!!!! How time flies!! Do you know what you're having yet? Or is it a secret :winkwink:


----------



## willbamom1day

Stoppin in to check on everyone.

Congratulations cornbread I know you are on :cloud9:

Rdy2b sorry to hear of the news the doctor told you the good thing is God is the highest physician and only He knows how all this will turn out, rest assured whatever way God directs yalls path He will provide all you need. Looking forward to a testimony :hugs:

Welcome mommyV glad you found us. I wil def be praying for God's blessings in your life

darkest I hope this is your bfp cycle 

Isi retail therapy sounds like just what you need :winkwink: glad you are havin a good time

everyone I send you my love and lots of :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

mrskcbrown said:


> @rdy: Just to shed a different perspective and to give you encouragement, my dr told us that "most" of my DH's sperm were shaped funny, either 2 heads, really big heads, or really small heads. She told us that IUI would most likely not work and that we should try IVF. Well we were against IVF because we knew it was something that we couldnt afford, so we were going to try the IUI route anyway, even with her discouragement. My Dr had us so down:nope:. Every month, we kept praying and seeking God, and the one thing I would say in my prayer was, "God I know it only takes one sperm, even if the other 5 million or so were deformed, it only takes one". I held onto that. Of course the month we decided to do IUI and to NOT take the clomid, we got BFP. My DR asked when we came in, "how did you get pregnant?", DH and I looked at one another and just said....."but God".
> 
> I said all of this to say, even though the DR may say NO, Jesus can still say YES. Hold onto your faith in these tough times because this is when God does His best work!:hugs:
> 
> Praying for you in this difficult time!:hugs:

Well Said, I totally agree don't give up, I understand that you need a break to get your thoughts together but stay faithful, it will happen!


----------



## FutureMommie

Cornbread: Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MommyV: Welcome


----------



## Darkest

OMG, willb, already 10 weeks! Where is all this time going for you all!?
When is your first scan?


----------



## Cornbread

I would be on Cloud 9 but I don't even have the energy to make it to Cloud 1. :haha: I think DH is on Cloud 18 though so it all evens out.  The tiredness has really hit me the last couple of days. At least I found out in time for DH to understand why I'm just sleeping and not doing anything around the house instead of thining I'm just slacking and being lazy if we didn't know.


----------



## rubygirl01

Good Morning everyone,:flower:

Rdy2....i am so sorry that you did not get the greatest news. All he advice you have been given is great. Taking a break is a great idea. I think it really helped me to get 2 months off of thinking about TTC.:hugs: 


Well we went and saw the FS yesterday and talk about overwhelming.:wacko: I am set to have a HSG done tomorrow little scarred tho, he took me off all my metfm for now. I have to have blood work done early next week that will also include a 3 house glucose test ( ya the yucky one) I am not O'ing at all :nope: so he also set me up for an ultrasound as well. I have an appointment with them once a week for the next month it feels like. I also learned that i have now dropped a total of 31 pounds.:happydance: For the most part it was a lot of information and lots of testing ordered. He said that we will form an action plan once all the testing is done. I am so very happy that my last cycle was last week, that means that we are running about 29 to 31 day cycles and that i am close enough that we can starting the testing asap that way i dont have to wait. Now just to O and i will be even better. Anyways, i hope everyone is doing well, i am glad to see so many preggy ladies as it gives us all hope. 

Blessings


----------



## rubygirl01

Ok i have a question for you guys,( sorry if TMI:blush:) and it is not one i would post any other place. When we were at the FS they asked about a sperm sample, BUT here is my issue. How did you handle getting the sample without putting your beliefs on the back shelf. I mean she offered like movies and such, but we are NOT believers in that, she also said we can get a sample while at home and bring it in BUT we live 45 minutes from the FS and they said they have to have it to them within an hour, that is just cutting it really close. What did you guys do, if you dont mind me asking?:blush:


----------



## Darkest

rubygirl01 said:


> Ok i have a question for you guys,( sorry if TMI:blush:) and it is not one i would post any other place. When we were at the FS they asked about a sperm sample, BUT here is my issue. How did you handle getting the sample without putting your beliefs on the back shelf. I mean she offered like movies and such, but we are NOT believers in that, she also said we can get a sample while at home and bring it in BUT we live 45 minutes from the FS and they said they have to have it to them within an hour, that is just cutting it really close. What did you guys do, if you dont mind me asking?:blush:

Does the place you need to take it to have rooms/cubicles? You could do it there then.
My DH is hopefully getting his pot from the Dr next Tues. No idea where we have to take it tho.


----------



## Dahlia

rubygirl - 
ummm, well, I will go a little farther tmi. dh has "dirty" pics of me that he used for that purpose and also whenever we are not able to have sex and need to do the "turkey baster method"...they are on his laptop...but if you have a home printer you could always print them out at home.
tmi tmi tmi - sorry I know.


----------



## HappyAuntie

rubygirl01 said:


> Ok i have a question for you guys,( sorry if TMI:blush:) and it is not one i would post any other place. When we were at the FS they asked about a sperm sample, BUT here is my issue. How did you handle getting the sample without putting your beliefs on the back shelf. I mean she offered like movies and such, but we are NOT believers in that, she also said we can get a sample while at home and bring it in BUT we live 45 minutes from the FS and they said they have to have it to them within an hour, that is just cutting it really close. What did you guys do, if you dont mind me asking?:blush:

Be upfront at your clinic about your beliefs and ask them what your options are. My DH didn't have to give a sample (he was so relieved - he's such a big baby!), but my clinic offered a couple of other solutions. The one that might work for you is a special sample collection condom - that way you can use one of their private sample collection rooms and just do what comes naturally. :blush:

As for the HSG, don't let what you read in forums scare you. Mine was really no big deal. There was minor pinching-type pain involved for less than 5 minutes, and that was literally all. It's not completely painless or fun or comfortable, but it's honestly not as bad as you expect it to be. (My best advice is to completely ignore any posts about HSGs and just follow your dr's orders, ask him questions, and you'll be fine. :thumbup:)


----------



## mrskcbrown

rubygirl01 said:


> Ok i have a question for you guys,( sorry if TMI:blush:) and it is not one i would post any other place. When we were at the FS they asked about a sperm sample, BUT here is my issue. How did you handle getting the sample without putting your beliefs on the back shelf. I mean she offered like movies and such, but we are NOT believers in that, she also said we can get a sample while at home and bring it in BUT we live 45 minutes from the FS and they said they have to have it to them within an hour, that is just cutting it really close. What did you guys do, if you dont mind me asking?:blush:

I am a believer as well and we dont watch movies usually but DH did for that one time. He said he mainly closed his eyes and thought about me but hey we had to get that "out" of him and so this worked:winkwink:. Maybe you and DH can get a hotel room close by and :sex: get the sample and take it in or DH can just fantisize in his mind and get what he needs done that way! 

BTW, my HSG didnt hurt at all. I took Motrin prior to and some type of antibiotic the DR said I had to take and I was fine. It was over before I knew it!

GL!:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

WOW MrsKC - nearly 2nd trimester!!!! It's flying by! :happydance:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!

I can't thank each of you enough for all of the support and concern that you have shown. :hugs: We were hit with some more bad news yesterday. I really felt like I needed to talk to the Dr again about my DH's last SA results, so I did. Well, what was "there is only 5% healthy sperm swimming forward" turned into "there is NO sperm swimming forward." We were misinformed the first time. :cry: Not good, but again, I know God is bigger. 

After a few messages with Emily (Dahlia) today, I think she has brought something to my attention that may be the primary cause of my DH's sperm issues. His mom is gluten intolerant and more than likely he is too! Needless to say, this was such an eye opener and also such a relief! Thanks Emily!!! :flower: So, we are going gluten free from now on to see if that helps. There isn't really an easy way to test for it, so we are just going to take this as God's way of letting us know what the problem is, and go from there. :winkwink:

rubygirl-to answer your "tmi" question, I "helped" my DH manually for one of his tests, and the others he just did on his own. We don't watch those movies or have any of that kind of material in our home either. Oh, and as far as HSG, I agree with Mrskc, take some ibuprofen before your appointment. Mine was somewhat painful, but not that bad. Good luck dear!

dahlia- I have to confess. . . I like your idea about giving my DH "dirty" pics of me, especially since I know he will have to have several more tests. Thanks for the idea :thumbup:


----------



## Dahlia

haha - yea! I'm glad you liked it...I felt sort of silly and stupid doing them but he loves them and since men are so "visual" it sort of fills that need I guess. 

I'm so glad that the gluten info could help you. I really believe it could be a major cause for all the infertility in our nation today...we simply DIDN'T consume such high-gluten, over-processed food back in the day...and fertility issues were not rampant as they are now. Also, I do believe our medical industry "overlooks" it as the cure is so simple (and for soooo many different ailments)...just stop eating gluten. Although I am not pregnant yet, I do have hope that this is going to be at least part of the answer. And even if not, I feel so incredible that I'll never go back.

I owe it all to this group and Someday, of course. and look, it can be all cyclical how we help each other.

my dh is mostly GF too as he feels better without it in his diet and it helps me to have someone with me not eating bread or desserts @ restaurants. It can be VERY intimidating and overwhelming @ first, but there are amazing resources out there for recipes and what not. most baking and other recipes I just substitute brown rice flour for white flour. and we use brown rice pasta which is amazing. If dh likes beer, there's a good mainstream beer out there called RedBridge which is gluten free. Outback Steakhouse offers a GF menu which we really like. Wendy's is your best bet for fastfood in a pinch. Betty Crocker makes a fab boxed brownie mix (available at Walmart's).

I won't lie, the first month was sort of torture - since I do love my traditional processed food. But after a month of rice/veggies/chicken eating, my palate really started to transform and again, the good feeling accompanying it really outweighed my desire for apple pie.

anyway, praying for you and really hope this may be the ticket.


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, I'm so glad Dahlia's info could help you! She's right, the first month or so will be tough, but the results are so worth it. If you or DH feel like you just HAVE to have some bread/carbs/gluten...that is actually a normal bodily response because we have kind of an "addiction" to gluten. You'll have kind of a withdrawl period. 

I'm sure Dahlia has learned a ton that will help you, and feel free to ask me any questions you have...my sister's son has a severe gluten intolerance (Celiac's Disease), so I have picked up a little on the way. 

I'm so sorry about the bad news you got today, but I hope that this can turn into something good for you, and that the GF diet helps!! <3


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Oh, I am sure I will have tons of questions about all of this GF stuff. It is nice that his mom has already gone through all of this and has bookoos of info on it. She also has a pantry full of GF food that she wants to give us. :thumbup: I will definitely have to get rid of most of our food that we have right now and find some good recipes. One quick question. . .all fruits, vegetables, and meats (non-processed) are okay. . . right?? Thanks so much ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Unprocessed meat and fresh produce should be fine. A few tips--

-some spices are contaminated with wheat. (My nephew had a reaction to Walmart brand paprika.) McCormicks spices are all GF unless they specifically say otherwise on the container. 

-Walmart brand canned foods might have gluten in them. For awhile they had canned tomatoes that said "naturally gluten free" on one part of the can and "may contain traces of wheat" on another part. :rolleyes: Most name brand kinds are fine, just double check their websites.

-Busch's baked beans are pretty much all GF unless they say otherwise. I don't think all of the grillin' beans are, but the regular ones are.

-If you eat cereal, buying regular name brand cereals that happen to be GF is way cheaper than buying special gluten free cereals. Chex cereals (other than wheat chex) are gluten free--it says it on the front of the box. Several other kinds are as well, but I can't think of them off the top of my head. 

-M&Ms (except the new pretzel kind) and Reeses are both gluten free, as are some other "mainstream" candy.

Basically, you shouldn't need to buy a lot of special gluten free foods as long as you are willing to check websites and sometimes call a company to see if their products are GF.

I just remembered that you said his mom is gluten intolerant, so maybe you already knew all of this...sorry for rambling. ;)


----------



## Dahlia

yes, Reese's are my go-to! ;)

Kinnickkinnick (spelling?!) is my favorite bread...they have the best english muffins too. I get that in the health food section of Kroger. in fact, most of my shopping I don't have to go to specialty stores for b/c I try to eat "whole" real foods and any of the processed boxed stuff is available in most mainstream places now. oats are a tricky one. I buy certified gluten free oats which are not processed in a facility with other grains. granola is also a tricky one - only buy gluten free if you have to have it. other than that it's pretty easy - the more natural the food the better. Chipotle is all gluten free except for their flour tortillas...actually, dbl check that b/c possibly the meats are coated in flour? I don't know though b/c I always get the vegetarian there.

ask me anything you need to know and I will try to help. Someday has the best info, though!


----------



## somedaymama

You are right about Chipolte! My sister and her family eat there. The only thing with gluten in it is the tortillas. 

I forgot about the oats, but Dahlia's right--something about how oats are grown or processed contaminates them with gluten, so if they are not certified gluten free, they do have gluten in them. 

We have done a ton of research because of my nephew's allergies (he is incredibly allergic, if he gets one little crumb of bread in his mouth, he is sick for days). So yeah...I have lots of info! I don't have to eat GF myself though (although my sister thinks I should...but that's a whole 'nother story. ;)), so for real support I bet Dahlia is the best!

Did we talk about flour? My sister makes hers out of sweet rice flour, potato flour, and one other flour that I can't think of right now...maybe tapioca? Also zantham gum, that is an important ingredient for GF baking. She doesn't buy the mixes for pancakes, bread, cookies, or anything like that because she uses this homemade flour. It's pretty easy, and cheaper than buying mixes. She does love the Betty Crocker GF cake mixes though, and they aren't terribly expensive! Sometimes she puts a packet of pudding mix in with the cake mix to make it better.

Sorry for inundating you with information!! :haha:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thank you thank you thank you! Please keep inundating me with info. . . I need all the help I can get. We have HEB's here as our grocery store, and the one close by has a lot of all natural whole foods, so hopefully I will be able to find plenty of stuff there. I guess I will have to be cooking more than usual. . . . I usually cook during the week, but I hate to cook weekends. Oh well!! It will be all worth it to get us our little one. :thumbup:

Do you ladies know of any specific fast food place that cater to GF? Obviously salads and hopefully grilled chicken fingers are GF. . .what else? And what about regular restaurants?? Geez. . . I have a lot of questions, but I will try to keep it minimal for now. :wacko:


----------



## somedaymama

I think Dahlia mentioned Wendy's...their grilled chicken (w/o bun) is GF, and I think the frostys are too. Maybe she'll have some other ideas on fast food places?

Grilled chicken is GF at most fast food places, but you might want to double check before you go because some places inject their meat with wheat as a filler...I think McDonalds does this. 

It'll take some trial and error, but you'll be a GF expert before long. :D If you plan meals with whole, unprocessed food, it's not too difficult. My sister loves that they have to eat healthier, simply because it's the easiest and cheapest way to eat GF!


----------



## Dahlia

a lot of places season grilled chicken w/ a flour mixture so you do have to be careful. I usually try to only go to chains where I can research ahead of time (no olive garden). usually i will put it in a search engine like tgifridays gluten free and read what other people have already found out you can have. if it is more of a mom and pop type place I will just ask them to check ingredients and stuff or make sure they don't season anything. it was a bit traumatic for me to eat out (still is a little) so I don't very often. - I just wanna relax when we go out and I didn't like to worry about what I might be eating. most salads are ok but you have to check dressings...or just use oil and vinegar. although most dressings are fine.

i've only been GF for 90 days so it's still new to me but you do learn fast.

as far as fast food - Wendy's taco salad is great - no tortilla strips on top I think. their chili is GF and their burgers without buns...baked potatoes too.


----------



## beanni #1

Isi Buttercup said:


> Amen to that, Beanni :hugs:. How are you doing, hun? 21 weeks already!!!!! How time flies!! Do you know what you're having yet? Or is it a secret :winkwink:

Hey Isi, i'm all good thanks. Seem to be growing more than i think i should be (not that its stopping me eating though :blush:)

Not finding out baby's gender so nothing to tell i'm afraid. From when i was young i wanted the whole congratulations is a ....... from the doc /mw, and I made the mistake of telling my DH, who believes in sticking to a decision once made (clearly doesn't understand the female pyschie (sic!))


----------



## beanni #1

Ryd so glad you have a new avenue to pursue. I will be praying going GF will aid in your DH's sperm mobility / motility (forget which is the forward movement)

Keep holding on to the LORD he will ensure when 1 window closes a door flings wide open elsewhere :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Yay team yellow! :yellow: 

I love the thought of not knowing what you're having. I think it's one of the last great surprises left in life! Both of my sisters chose not to find out, and both of my SILs found out... in my experience as the auntie, it's SO much more exciting not knowing! When you know what it is, you get the call and someone tells you, yeah, so'n'so had her baby and it was what they said it was and they named it what they said they would... but when it's a surprise, I'm dying of anticipation waiting for that phone call to tell me if I have a new niece or a nephew! 

I know I may feel differently when it's finally my turn, but I definitely fall on team yellow. :thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

Darkest said:


> OMG, willb, already 10 weeks! Where is all this time going for you all!?
> When is your first scan?

Thanks for asking :hugs: I go to the midwife on monday to hear heartbeat and the following week for scan - will keep you all updated


----------



## willbamom1day

I was just reading back through and I must say you guys are a great bunch to be a part of. God is definetly smiling down happy on this group with the way everyone is so helpful and prayerful for each other. 

I read an article from a church magazine that said our GPS should be scripture and scripture puts it like this *G*od *P*eople *S*elf
and this sure is shown with this group.

God is good!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies.
Rdy- My mom and sister both eat gluten free and like was previously posted the easiest and cheapest way is to eat whole unprocessed foods. I will be praying for you that this will help your husband's sperm to swim forward and help you be able to concieve.
RubyGirl- I've never had to get a sperm collection from my husband but there are perforated condoms you can use that way you just bd as usual and then you collect the sample from the condom. I'll be praying for you to concieve soon. I have heard that many people after they get an hsg they get pg. 
Willb- Thank you for the welcome. Hope that your pg is going well u r almost to the 2nd tri yeah!!
FutureMommie- Thanks for the welcome
mrsKC- I have been following your story through your posts and what a wonderful blessing you're almost to your 2nd tri yeah! I'll pray for you to have a healthy and uneventful pregnancy. Hope your feeling well.
As For me- I am pretty sure that I ovulated yesterday but I am not certain yet. I had a lower temp yesterday went up a little today I'll need a couple more days to be sure. We bd yesteday and the day before hopefully that was enough. Anyways I have to trust God's timing I know in His time if He wills it I will have another. I already feel so incredibly blessed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

beanni #1 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Amen to that, Beanni :hugs:. How are you doing, hun? 21 weeks already!!!!! How time flies!! Do you know what you're having yet? Or is it a secret :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Isi, i'm all good thanks. Seem to be growing more than i think i should be (not that its stopping me eating though :blush:)
> 
> Not finding out baby's gender so nothing to tell i'm afraid. From when i was young i wanted the whole congratulations is a ....... from the doc /mw, and I made the mistake of telling my DH, who believes in sticking to a decision once made (clearly doesn't understand the female pyschie (sic!))Click to expand...

I am so happy that I am not the only one not finding out,:winkwink:.

I too will not be finding out what I am having. I am on team yellow. We just want to be surprised and we will be elated with whatever God blesses us with. We are also not doing genetic testing, or probably any other unnecessary tests. We feel like what ever God gives us we will be full able to handle it, and its not like the DRs could fix the problem while the baby is in me and I definitely wouldnt have an abortion of any kind, due to deformities.

@Rdy: Good luck on your new journey. Its too much for me to process but I know it will all work out in the end for you. GL!:hugs:

My ticker says 2nd trimester?? So does it start at 12 or 13 weeks??


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome* MommyV*! :friends: Glad you are here! :wohoo: for Ov.!!! Thats exciting. Hope you caught the eggy. :dust: 

*HappyAuntie*Im so sorry about your kitty :hugs: Pets really are mans best friends.
*
Darkest* Aww, sorry for the loss of your Guinea Pig :sad1:Glad you and your DH are doing well :flower: I totally get the in-law thing LOL Bet you are looking forward to your holiday! Im sure it will be fun :D

*Isi *Praying the IVF process goes well. Im sure it will ;) Glad your holiday went well! 

*Cornbread *- oh yes, the tiredness! LOL i remember having LOADS of that in my first pregnancy! Think the DH figured out i was preggo before i did ha :dohh:

*rubygirl* Everything sounds like its on track! Great news about your cycles! Congrats on the weight loss! :dance: that is awesome, i aspire to do the same, please tell me your secrets! LOL Praying for your testing and the plan of action. im sure it will be well :D (well, the plan not getting a 3 hour glucose lol :wacko:)

*Rdy* Im sorry about the news :hugs: i sure it must be challenging, but i still believe the Lord is gonna stomp out Satan! Glad that Emily was insightful! I worked with children who were on gluten free diets and it really changed them (for the better). Obviously, this is WAY different, but i bet it will help :flower:

*beanie*Yay for team :yellow:! That must be fun and exciting. I bet your birth will so much more beautiful simply bc you dont know. :cloud9: we found out. For us, we wanted to know since this is our first baby, think it will prepare a little better mentally, but next time i think we are going to stay on team :yellow: ...well hopefully lol :blush: i love planning, so hopefully i can hold out! lol

*WillB* Bet your super excited about seeing/hearing the heartbeat! What a wonderful time it will be :cloud9:

*Mrskcbrown*- HaPPY 12 weeks!!!!! :yipee: I think the 2nd trimester starts at the end of the 12th week, so really the first day of the 13th week, but then again it just depends what web site you go to :dohh:

:hi: to everyone else. Im keeping you all in my prayers and thankful that you all are in my life! :friends: This group is wonderful indeed!


----------



## Darkest

mrskcbrown said:


> beanni #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Amen to that, Beanni :hugs:. How are you doing, hun? 21 weeks already!!!!! How time flies!! Do you know what you're having yet? Or is it a secret :winkwink:
> 
> Hey Isi, i'm all good thanks. Seem to be growing more than i think i should be (not that its stopping me eating though :blush:)
> 
> Not finding out baby's gender so nothing to tell i'm afraid. From when i was young i wanted the whole congratulations is a ....... from the doc /mw, and I made the mistake of telling my DH, who believes in sticking to a decision once made (clearly doesn't understand the female pyschie (sic!))Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy that I am not the only one not finding out,:winkwink:.
> 
> I too will not be finding out what I am having. I am on team yellow. We just want to be surprised and we will be elated with whatever God blesses us with. We are also not doing genetic testing, or probably any other unnecessary tests. We feel like what ever God gives us we will be full able to handle it, and its not like the DRs could fix the problem while the baby is in me and I definitely wouldnt have an abortion of any kind, due to deformities.Click to expand...

We chose not to have any testing for health problems with ours. We knew we wanted them no matter what.
Also we were team yellow with both. And what a surprise DD was as i was 100% convinced she was going to be another boy. When DH said "it's a girl" i replied "are you sure" lol. :haha:

@Willb, can't wait for the update!


----------



## Dahlia

someday - can't wait to hear the news!!!


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> *
> Darkest* Aww, sorry for the loss of your Guinea Pig :sad1:Glad you and your DH are doing well :flower: I totally get the in-law thing LOL Bet you are looking forward to your holiday! Im sure it will be fun :D
> :hi: to everyone else. Im keeping you all in my prayers and thankful that you all are in my life! :friends: This group is wonderful indeed!

Thx Guppy. Appreciate it.
Yes really looking forward to the holiday. Just not all the washing afterwards lol.
How are you feeling? Is Isaiah any lower or about the same?


----------



## Darkest

Just to say i'm on Facebook if anyone wants to add me. Just let me know your username here so i know who you are! :-D
https://www.facebook.com/darkest


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> *
> Darkest* Aww, sorry for the loss of your Guinea Pig :sad1:Glad you and your DH are doing well :flower: I totally get the in-law thing LOL Bet you are looking forward to your holiday! Im sure it will be fun :D
> :hi: to everyone else. Im keeping you all in my prayers and thankful that you all are in my life! :friends: This group is wonderful indeed!
> 
> Thx Guppy. Appreciate it.
> Yes really looking forward to the holiday. Just not all the washing afterwards lol.
> How are you feeling? Is Isaiah any lower or about the same?Click to expand...

Hi dear! :wave: Well, as of yesterday at the MWs office, I was 1-1.5CMs dilated :dance: (I know it could still be weeks, but im still excited), cervix is soft :happydance:, but im only stationed at -3 :( So apparently he hasnt really dropped...which i was surprised about bc i get hiccups in my butt :rofl: but oh well, she said some dont drop until labor. Anyways, she must have stirred things up a bit, bc yesterday i had snotty CM tinged with a little brown (sorry TMI). Then today i saw a HUGE glob bobbing in the loo...it was probably as thick as a finger! :shock: so i think that was my plug :shrug: (think the :sex: this morning might have done that :blush:)


----------



## Darkest

OMG Yeah that sounds like plug to me!
DS didn't hardly drop till labour, DD was engages from 32 weeks(but did not come early, was on due date).
I started losing my plug about 6 days before i had her(with contractions on and off for that time, real annoying but not 'very' painfull).:coffee:
This may well be that start of things. :happydance:


----------



## MommyV

Guppy thanks for the welcome. with my dd it took me about 2weeks to lose my plug it went something like your did just a little bit some days a lot on others It took me a little while to go into labor but when my body did it was quick I'll pray that it goes the same way for you.
Mrskc Good for you not finding out the sex of your baby. I totally couldn't wait. I have thought about waiting if I get pregnant again but dh doesn't really want to. Also I think it's a good idea not to get the genetic testing I didn't especially if you know that you won't get an abortion and there is nothing that they can do correct any problems while the baby is in the womb anyways.


----------



## rubygirl01

THANK YOU GUYS for all the info about "collection". We talked about it and the doc agreed that we can wait for now, and if in a couple of months if nothing happens then we will test him. You guys have some interesting ideas..lol. I had my HSG done today and it was painful for about 10 minutes during the process, and i have had some cramping off and on tonight, but i am finally feeling better. They said everything looked good and no blockage so i am in the clear. I just learned that sitting on hard chairs does not work. I have a coupon meeting this weekend so i will spend tomorrow getting ready for that. I go in on tues to have my 3 hour sugar test done and thurs will be my ultrasound done. It all seems to be going fast....and i am glad for it. 

I am so impressed that you ladies will be able to wait to find out what you guys are having. I am such a sissy that i would HAVE to find out. lol.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy - sorry to hear your latest news - it makes it even harder when you were given wrong information. I'm glad you have a plan of action though

Ruby - glad the HSG is over with and wasn't 'too' bad for you

Guppy - so excited to hear that Isaiah will be hear very soon. Will be praying for an easy delivery for you

Keeping you all in my prayers xx


----------



## beanni #1

Hey Guppy super exciting news :happydance: I pray Isiah's arrival is quick, painless and dare I say enjoyable.

I can't imagine what it must feel like to know he is nearly here. God is a miracle working God.

Happy friday everyone :wave: hope we are all doing well and ready for a nice weekend


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Ruby-Glad your HSG test wasn't too bad. :thumbup:

Guppy-glad things are going smoothly for you and can't wait to see little Isaiah!! :happydance: Praying for an "easy" delivery.

Mrskc and beanni-I can't even imagine not knowing the gender of the baby. . . good for you!! You're stronger than me :thumbup:

Darkest-enjoy your holiday!! 

willb-looking forward to an update hon :hugs: and I have to agree with you, this is a wonderful group of ladies. 

Everyone else: hope you are all doing well! 

Just a quick prayer request for me: my FIL who is a pastor at one of the largest churches in my area has asked me to lead worship on Sunday evenings for a new service they want to start up. I am really excited about it, but I want to be sure that my heart is in the right place to do it. I have always wanted this opportunity and I am sooo grateful that I have it now. I just need to be sure that I keep my focus on God, and not rely on myself for any of it. Thanks in advance!

Hope you all have a great weekend, mine will be spent at work :dohh: Not my idea of fun, but it keeps the bills paid! Blessings on you all!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rubygirl- im glad that you're feeling better now. Sounds like a painful procedure :( Thats great news that everything is good :dance: How wonderful! Next week sounds like a busy week for you! I will be praying for smooth sailing with everything and your peace of mind. 

Deb- thanks so much girl :flower: Hope you enjoyed your week!

beanie- yup. God truly is the miracle worker! Everything seems so surreal. After TTC, then having a loss, and TTC again- it's been a yr of pregnancy, and i am just in ow that this baby will actually be here. Sometimes i still feel like we arn't gonna be bringing home a baby. I know we are, but its hard to believe that its finally here! I have a good feeling that the Lord is going to come through on his promise to me about delivering naturally. I really believe that. I know im a couple days late, but happy 21 weeks! You are over the half way mark! How exciting!

Rdy- im sure you will do a fab job leading worship! Will pray that your heart is in the right place. I bet you are super excited! Do you sing? My husband plays guitar. He did worship at our home town church and at our worship group at Penn State. Here at our new church, they want him to play, but it is a HUGE commitment. Think he wants to take them up but isn't sure bc he knows whats involved. Either way, i bet you are just lovely! Glad you have this opportunity! What a blessing. 

Hope you girlies enjoy your weekends! Isn't it hard to believe that summer is nearly over already?! I feel like it has just begun and now there are only a few short weeks left. I can't wait for the fall tho! I LOVE fall. I love the trees and the pretty colors, i really LOVE the sweatshirt weather lol. Fall fashion is fun, i have to admit. So relaxed yet stylish.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@RDY: Funny thing is that it really doesnt bother me one bit not knowing. I dont even think about it. People ask me what I want all the time and I say a girl, and dh says a boy and I figure since we cant come to a consensus then we will just wait and see. I think the surprise will be so awesome!! Im also praying that God leads you in worship. You will do well!:hugs:

@Guppy: Yep you are bringing home a lil boy. Everything will go well:hugs:. Im happy about fall but kinda unhappy about another winter baby but Ill take my blessing any way God decides to give it to me!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies! :hugs: Yes, I sing. I went to college and majored in commercial music for over a year, I just never finished. That was just sooo long ago and I don't want to disappoint my FIL. He wants me to put the band together, find the music, lead the team. . . do just about all of it! I know I can do it, it's just really intimidating.:wacko: Sure am glad I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me. :thumbup: There is one HUGE perk. . . he offered to pay me $700 month to do what I love! and we will only rehearse and lead worship on Sundays. What a blessing that will be! Especially if we need to pursue IVF early next year. Well, enough blabbing from me. Hope you all have a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Hi girls! I know it's been a few months, but I had to get off here for a while...I know you all know what I mean! After 2 1/2 years of trying, it had gotten too rough for me. I am SO excited to see all of the BFPs! Mrs.Brown...yay!!!:happydance: I'm so happy for you! Someday, things look like they're progressing beautifully!

I wanted to give you all some encouragement. Yesterday, after over 30 cycles, we finally got our BFP!!

I think the last time I was on, I had mentioned my use of the Ov Watch. I tried that for 3 months with no luck, although it made the whole process much less stressful. Then I read a book called What Your Doctor Doesn't Tell You About Premenopause, or something like that, by Dr. John Lee. So many of the symptoms were familiar to me--I'm 31 (Premenopause and producing less progesterone can start around 30, or even earlier), short luteal phases (had tried Bvits to lengthen them), PMS/irritability (didn't know that it's not 'natural' to have PMS), headaches for the week before my period (started last year), irregular cycles (a few years ago they were always 28 days exactly, and I had three children no problem), and of course, unexplained infertility. Anyway, in the book he discusses the use of *natural progesterone cream* and how important it is to women's health. After much research, I believe that I have been 'estrogen dominant,' a term coined by Dr. Lee. There are so many phytoestrogens in our environment, through plastics, pesticides, soaps, our meat & food, etc. that women are getting much more estrogen than just the natural estrogen our bodies produce--hence the estrogen overload, and the proportionally lower levels of progesterone. Having too little progesterone causes the uterus to be a very unfriendly place for an egg to implant. Anyway, I got some natural progesterone cream at the health food store (it's expensive!) and I got pregnant the first full month I used it. You use it only after you ovulate until you start your period. I'd just encourage you all who are still TTC to look into it and see if any of it sounds familiar. I bet most libraries carry one of his books. I think his Balanced Hormones (or something like that) sounds like it might be a better choice for specifics, but the first book I mentioned gave me enough of the theory to google for info specifically on using Progesterone cream for infertility.

I skimmed a few pages before the last one and saw some talk of gluten-intolerance again. Dahlia, I am so glad going GF is going better for you! I feel really thankful that God brought that to mind when I read some of your posts. (My family has been GF for 5 1/2 years now, and it's amazing how many people I have been able to suggest gluten-intolerance as a problem! I am thankful to be used...) If anyone needs any ideas, just ask! My son was diagnosed with Celiac's Disease at 18 months and subsequently, my dd and I were diagnosed with gluten-intolerance. So, now the whole family eats GF (except for my hubby's stash of 'poisonous food' as I like to call it :winkwink:, like crackers and cereal). Let me tell ya, in five years things have changed a LOT in the GF market! It's SO much easier now than when we first started. The first month is tough, like Dahlia mentioned, but there is no going back once you start feeling the difference! 

Anyway, sorry to ramble, but it's been so long! When I got my BFP yesterday, you girls were some of the first that I wanted to tell since you have been there along the way. So, 2 1/2 years, 30+ cycles later we finally got our BFP and #4 is on the way!


----------



## willbamom1day

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just a quick prayer request for me: my FIL who is a pastor at one of the largest churches in my area has asked me to lead worship on Sunday evenings for a new service they want to start up. I am really excited about it, but I want to be sure that my heart is in the right place to do it. I have always wanted this opportunity and I am sooo grateful that I have it now. I just need to be sure that I keep my focus on God, and not rely on myself for any of it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend, mine will be spent at work :dohh: Not my idea of fun, but it keeps the bills paid! Blessings on you all!:hugs:

When you get up to lead worship say a quite lil prayer "God while I decrease I ask that you increase and speak for me" and you will do just fine :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

mommahawk Congratulations on your bfp!!!!! May you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Beanni glad to see your doing well and moving right along with your lil one.

I hope everyone has a blessed weekend!

_Remember I'm always watching over you - The Lord looketh from heaven _Psalms 33:13


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, being a worship leader sounds like a great opportunity for you. I'll pray for your decision. 

mommahawk, congratulations!! :dance: I've missed you! I'm so happy that you got a :bfp:! 
I hope that what you learned about progesterone can help someone else here.


----------



## Darkest

Mommahawk, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mommahawk: How are you? I am so excited that you are back and you got your BFP! That is awesome news. Thanks for the congrats! That sounds like a great book too!:hugs:


----------



## beanni #1

Big congrats mammahawk, that you were able to keep going unfailingly for 30+ months is a real inspiration.

H&H 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## Dahlia

Mommahawk - thank you so much for your GF help. and HUGE congrats on the LONG awaited BFP!!! I will def look into the estrogen dominance issues - we had already been made aware of it but I put it on the back-burner after trying GF. 

thx again for your help.


----------



## Dahlia

Mommahawk...what brand progesterone cream did you use? and how much did you apply - how many times per day? thx.


----------



## sterretjie

Mommahawk - thanks for sharing with us. I really needed to hear something positive as i'm also trying for years to conceive.

I need to go for my second scan of the month to see how my follies have grown as they put me on puregon and another injection which i need to inject ones a day. I have to say so far i feel great as i had a lot of hot flushes, headaches and mood swings on clomid. This will be number 2 IUI but with injections. I was really down when my first IUI didn't work but God helped me through and i'll keep on holding on to His hands as i know that God will never let me down. He is my rock and i know that God will answer our prayers.

All the other ladies - I hope and pray that this will be your month as well :flower:

God bless:dust:



mommahawk said:


> Hi girls! I know it's been a few months, but I had to get off here for a while...I know you all know what I mean! After 2 1/2 years of trying, it had gotten too rough for me. I am SO excited to see all of the BFPs! Mrs.Brown...yay!!!:happydance: I'm so happy for you! Someday, things look like they're progressing beautifully!
> 
> I wanted to give you all some encouragement. Yesterday, after over 30 cycles, we finally got our BFP!!
> 
> I think the last time I was on, I had mentioned my use of the Ov Watch. I tried that for 3 months with no luck, although it made the whole process much less stressful. Then I read a book called What Your Doctor Doesn't Tell You About Premenopause, or something like that, by Dr. John Lee. So many of the symptoms were familiar to me--I'm 31 (Premenopause and producing less progesterone can start around 30, or even earlier), short luteal phases (had tried Bvits to lengthen them), PMS/irritability (didn't know that it's not 'natural' to have PMS), headaches for the week before my period (started last year), irregular cycles (a few years ago they were always 28 days exactly, and I had three children no problem), and of course, unexplained infertility. Anyway, in the book he discusses the use of *natural progesterone cream* and how important it is to women's health. After much research, I believe that I have been 'estrogen dominant,' a term coined by Dr. Lee. There are so many phytoestrogens in our environment, through plastics, pesticides, soaps, our meat & food, etc. that women are getting much more estrogen than just the natural estrogen our bodies produce--hence the estrogen overload, and the proportionally lower levels of progesterone. Having too little progesterone causes the uterus to be a very unfriendly place for an egg to implant. Anyway, I got some natural progesterone cream at the health food store (it's expensive!) and I got pregnant the first full month I used it. You use it only after you ovulate until you start your period. I'd just encourage you all who are still TTC to look into it and see if any of it sounds familiar. I bet most libraries carry one of his books. I think his Balanced Hormones (or something like that) sounds like it might be a better choice for specifics, but the first book I mentioned gave me enough of the theory to google for info specifically on using Progesterone cream for infertility.
> 
> I skimmed a few pages before the last one and saw some talk of gluten-intolerance again. Dahlia, I am so glad going GF is going better for you! I feel really thankful that God brought that to mind when I read some of your posts. (My family has been GF for 5 1/2 years now, and it's amazing how many people I have been able to suggest gluten-intolerance as a problem! I am thankful to be used...) If anyone needs any ideas, just ask! My son was diagnosed with Celiac's Disease at 18 months and subsequently, my dd and I were diagnosed with gluten-intolerance. So, now the whole family eats GF (except for my hubby's stash of 'poisonous food' as I like to call it :winkwink:, like crackers and cereal). Let me tell ya, in five years things have changed a LOT in the GF market! It's SO much easier now than when we first started. The first month is tough, like Dahlia mentioned, but there is no going back once you start feeling the difference!
> 
> Anyway, sorry to ramble, but it's been so long! When I got my BFP yesterday, you girls were some of the first that I wanted to tell since you have been there along the way. So, 2 1/2 years, 30+ cycles later we finally got our BFP and #4 is on the way!


----------



## rubygirl01

mammahawk, CONGRATS i am sure you are on cloud nine. that is great. 

Rdy, i pray God leads you to take that music job. I recently joined our choir and i love it. 

As for me i have a long week. Tomorrow i go to do the 3 hour sugar test. I am taking my new Beth Moore book about John the Baptist with me to read. then on Thursday i have an ultrasound at the doc office. Then i have 2 weeks off to get the kids started into school and then we go back for the action plan. I pray everyone had a great week.


----------



## Deb111

Mommahawk - huge congrats!

Rdy - your new calling sounds great and could be a huge help financially if you need to go down the IVF route

Ruby - hope tomorrows test goes ok

AFM, had a second counselling session today and it seems perhaps the reason I'm not losing weight is because subconsciously I don't want to lose weight?! 

She thinks from what I've said, that because the ICSI process terrifies me so much (with my phobia of hospitals and also the vaginismus issues and related major issues with smears and such) that subconsciously I know that if I don't lose weight, I can't start the treatment so it's my body's way of reacting to the fear of the treatment. Seems to make a lot of sense to me xx


----------



## mommahawk

Dahlia said:


> Mommahawk...what brand progesterone cream did you use? and how much did you apply - how many times per day? thx.

I am currently using "Organic Excellence" and I'm using about 1/8 tsp morning and again at night. It was the only cream my local health food store carried. For 2 oz. it was $24.99. I've just ordered this kind from Amazon, which is twice as much for $6 cheaper.
Whatever kind you get make sure it has no phytoestrogens.

Let me know if you have any other questions! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> Dahlia said:
> 
> 
> Mommahawk...what brand progesterone cream did you use? and how much did you apply - how many times per day? thx.
> 
> I am currently using "Organic Excellence" and I'm using about 1/8 tsp morning and again at night. It was the only cream my local health food store carried. For 2 oz. it was $24.99. I've just ordered this kind from Amazon, which is twice as much for $6 cheaper.
> Whatever kind you get make sure it has no phytoestrogens.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Mommahawk! Is progesterone cream different than progesterone suppositories? Dr had me on those the first 10 weeks. Just curious!:hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Thanks girls, for all the congrats!

MrsBrown, I'm doing well. We had our first day of school today, and we've had a crazy busy summer. It's funny when it takes being OFF of summer vacation to find time to do anything! :rolleyes: 

As for the pregnancy, I'm feeling much more...worried? Anxious? Idk, but dh said the same thing--we're really feeling the responsibility of this one in a way we didn't with the first three. Maybe it's because we're older, or because it's the fourth, or because it took so long to conceive? Anyway, with my second I developed a mild case of SPD (symphysis pubis dysfunction), and it was worse with my third. I was in a LOT of pain in the mornings trying to get out of bed, or at night trying to switch positions. I'm quite small anyways, and I carry like I've got a huge basketball under my shirt, so I'm trying to be proactive and find ways to deal with SPD now. I'm trying to find the best maternity support belt that I can, buy a wedge pillow for sleeping, etc...

Anyway, now I'm rambling, but again, thanks for the congrats everyone. It means a lot, especially since we've only told my in-laws who are strong prayer warriors. We probably won't tell anyone for a couple of weeks. I'd like to wait longer, but I start showing SO early. I usually have trouble buttoning my pants by about 8 weeks. :-s

Oh, and sterretjie, you absolutely must stay positive! We serve an awesome God who works all things together for good for those who love Him!!

I guess I should go change my siggy!


----------



## mommahawk

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi Mommahawk! Is progesterone cream different than progesterone suppositories? Dr had me on those the first 10 weeks. Just curious!:hugs:

It can be the same thing, although the cream is much more readily absorbed and accessible by the body, so *supposedly* it's more effective. 

I will be keep using the progesterone cream until the third trimester when my body really ups its production of progesterone. If I were to stop any earlier, I could potentially induce a miscarriage! :( That's how badly our bodies need the progesterone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

mommahawk said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mommahawk! Is progesterone cream different than progesterone suppositories? Dr had me on those the first 10 weeks. Just curious!:hugs:
> 
> It can be the same thing, although the cream is much more readily absorbed and accessible by the body, so *supposedly* it's more effective.
> 
> I will be keep using the progesterone cream until the third trimester when my body really ups its production of progesterone. If I were to stop any earlier, I could potentially induce a miscarriage! :( That's how badly our bodies need the progesterone!Click to expand...

Oh ok I see. I only used the suppositories for 10 weeks. I am doing well so far. I also didnt use progesterone with my daughter and she arrived just fine. My progesterone levels are always pretty high, and DR says it was no longer necessary to continue their use. Im just trusting in God and what shall be, will be. Prayerfully all will go well with your new pregnancy.:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

MrsKC, my dr has said pretty much the same thing. He prescribed me progesterone suppositories as part of my recurrent miscarriage treatment - I have to start them on 3dpo each month (stopping at 14dpo if I get a bfn at that point), and only having to take them for the first trimester - after that, the placenta takes over.


----------



## mrskcbrown

HappyAuntie said:


> MrsKC, my dr has said pretty much the same thing. He prescribed me progesterone suppositories as part of my recurrent miscarriage treatment - I have to start them on 3dpo each month (stopping at 14dpo if I get a bfn at that point), and only having to take them for the first trimester - after that, the placenta takes over.

Oh cool! I actually started taking them when I got my BFP. I think its routine when you see a fertility specialist. I had never heard of them prior to my BFP. I know my progesterone is high because I have the worse hot flashes:winkwink:!!! My Dr says thats my progesterone working.

Where are you at in your cycle? praying for a bfp!!!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

thanks! Today is cd10....


----------



## Darkest

HappyAuntie said:


> thanks! Today is cd10....

I'm CD 15, not far in from of you. I think this will be a 30day cycle. Had a pos OPK today.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

Thought I would check in - we've been having our bathroom refitted the last couple of weeks so I've not been able to come on here very often!

So happy to hear the BFP news - God is good, and it is so encouraging to see His blessings. Praying for blessings for us all now 

Too much has happened since I was last here to mention individually but I've been praying as I've been reading for all of you ladies.

AFM, I'm now in the two week wait - although my cycle lengths seem to have varied recently so may be a little longer, we'll see. My temps have been all over the place this month as I had the flu, so not entirely sure when I ovulated, but my OPKs were getting darker and I had ov pain so looking good!! Plenty of bding too - so praying we caught the eggy!!


----------



## mommahawk

HappyAuntie said:


> MrsKC, my dr has said pretty much the same thing. He prescribed me progesterone suppositories as part of my recurrent miscarriage treatment - I have to start them on 3dpo each month (stopping at 14dpo if I get a bfn at that point), and only having to take them for the first trimester - after that, the placenta takes over.

*INFORMATION OVERLOAD WARNING* Skip this post if you could care less! :winkwink:

Dr. Lee suggests taking progesterone cream (PC) through until the third trimester because that's when your levels really start taking off--maybe just as a precaution. I've never used PC before either and I've had three healthy pregnancies. But as we get older, we produce less and less prog. (See the second Q&A on this page.) I guess I just started producing less a little earlier than normal. :shrug: 

Rant warning: Doctors prescribe suppositories over the cream because 1) it's what they know and 2) the suppositories are not bio-identical so the drug companies can patent them. Patents = $$$ for the drug companies who spend BILLIONS of dollars a year on advertising--more than they do for R&D. :growlmad: Here's a quote from Dr. Lee on the subject (for those who care :winkwink:):



> "The medical-industrial complex refers to the close knit association of organized medicine with the pharmaceutical manufacturers and governmental medical regulatory agencies... The system taken together is neither necessarily corrupt nor evil, but, like any human agency, is subject to the frailties and faults of humankind. Medical research is dependent on the billions of dollars of grants from the National Institutes of Health (NIH) and the private pharmaceutical industry. The two are closely interlocked.
> 
> Any given pharmaceutical company, like any private enterprise, must make a profit to stay alive. Profit comes from the sales of patent medicines. The system is not interested in natural (non-patentable) medicines, regardless of their potential health benefits. Thus the flow of research funding does not extend to products which cannot be patented.
> 
> Few people know that the definition of malpractice hinges on whether or not the practice is common among one's medical peers and has little (usually nothing) to do with whether the practice is beneficial or not. A doctor willing to study, to learn the ins and outs of an alternative medical therapy, and to put what he has learned into practice in helping patients is potentially exposing himself to serious charges of malpractice.
> 
> But what does all this have to do with natural progesterone? The answer is quite simple, really. Ample medical research regarding progesterone was carried on from the 1940's through the 1960's, and amply reported in mainline, recognized medical literature. Since the early 1970's, however, medical research has become much more expensive and the grants subsidizing progesterone research, (or any unpatentable medicine or treatment technique), have dried up and been blown away by the contemporary trade winds of synthetic drugs, particularly the progestins. The potential market for patentable progestins is vast-- contraceptive pills, irregular menses, osteoporosis--literally every woman through the age of puberty on is a target for a sale. Do you think the prevailing powers wish to see this lucrative market left to an over-the-counter natural product not in the hands of physician prescribers and not controlled by the pharmaceutical industry?
> 
> Thus, when he (the physician) hears of the use of natural progesterone, he wonders why none of his associates know about it. If it is not commonly know, 'it must in some way be false and/or unapproved.' Having given lectures on the role and medical uses of natural progesterone, I have observed numerous instances wherein perfectly fine physicians will inquire about obtaining product for use by their wives or mother-in-law but not for their patients. What can account for such behavior by professionals? I suspect that it is fear of alienation from the flock that is paramount in their minds. If progestins were the equivalent of natural progesterone in effect and safety, the argument would be moot. But progestins are not the equivalent of natural progesterone and never will be."

Just for information (not as an argument b/c I'm just learning myself and we all do what's best for our own bodies):


> Why Is A Premium Quality Progesterone Cream Superior To Capsules Or Suppositories ?
> 
> Nature did not intend women to put hormones into their stomachs. Consequently, about 80% of orally administered progesterone is intercepted by the liver and passed out of the body, unused. Progesterone in suppository form is also intercepted by the liver and bound up by the wax vehicle. In either case, because there is no sound basis for putting an extra burden on the liver, informed women have chosen to use a transdermal cream which is almost 100% biologically available, as shown by salivary hormone assays.

I just want to get the information out there for those that might need it because I attribute it to my BFP and wish I had known about this 2 1/2 years ago!! But I'm kinda big on the natural health stuff, so take my $.02 for what it's worth. :winkwink:

Anyway, glad to hear everything is going great for you Mrsbrown!!! :hugs: to you and Auntie! :flower:


----------



## mommahawk

Darkest said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> thanks! Today is cd10....
> 
> I'm CD 15, not far in from of you. I think this will be a 30day cycle. Had a pos OPK today.Click to expand...

Good luck to both you and Auntie! :flower:


----------



## Dahlia

yes, I have just read a story about a woman who had 3 MC b/c she stopped the progesterone too early - she stopped at 14 weeks b/c supposedly her body would produce enough by then...but it didn't. but they finally figured out that ALL the doctors were wrong and she used it to 3rd tri and carried full term. thank you SO much for sharing your research, Mommahawk. I am NOT a fan of the medical community and prefer the natural approach myself. 

ps - not trying to scare anyone - just encourage you all to read up and take charge b/c I don't believe docs are the smartest ones out there.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@mommahawk: I understand your research and your passion for health foods, etc. Thanks for the info, I was just curious.

And for whatever its worth, I too do not think they are the smartest ones out there either. I also do not know if Dr. Lee is the "know all" either. I know that Drs. are "practicing medicine" and Dr. Lee is basing his info off "research". Im sorry that that woman lost her 3 children to miscarriage for whatever reasons, progesterone etc. but I do feel safe enough that I feel my baby will go to term and will be healthy. I claim it! I put my trust in God:cloud9: and not progesterone or man. 

Didnt mean for this to be a big thing. I was only curious if the cream or suppositories were the same. I also simply stated that _*I*_ dont feel like its necessary for me to continue taking it. Im sure Im not the only one who has not used progesterone until 3rd tri, and had a healthy baby. You just have to do whats best for you and Im doing whats best for me:thumbup:.

Hope no one takes offense and is having a good evening!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hey guys! We heard a very fast and strong heartbeat yesterday :cry: :happydance: and the doc was super happy about that. We have our first scan to see baby next week.

On vacation right now so my time on here will be limited for a few days but as always I must let you all know your in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Cornbread

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. Willb and Mrskc, I can't believe how far along you both are already!

Me, I'm still doing well. Still tired a lot and definitely more confrontational and blunt than usual. I'm usually pretty laid back and tend to end up a doormat a lot but right now, I'm having NO problem telling people I think they're being stupid in no uncertain terms. Actually I'm having more trouble stopping before I get unnecessarily rude. LOL No nausea yet, thank God. I'm hoping it stays that way. I finally found an OB that's covered by my insurance and has office hours late enough that I can go to appointments after I get done with work while I'm in training, and they deliver at the best hospital (for deliveries) in town. VERY happy about that.

I keep having to remind myself not to worry b/c I keep having friends who miscarry. I keep telling myself that stress will up my chances of that and that I have no history of issues conceiving or carrying to term, and that the friends m/c'ing all had issues conceiving/history of miscarriages in the past but it's still hard to trust God.


----------



## Terangela

Cornbread- I believe the devil likes putting seeds of doubt in our minds. My two SIL's both had miscarriages weeks apart and then one of my best friends had hers shortly after they did. So I started to think maybe I would experience it too. I had to remind myself I am younger and they have different factors. My one SIL smokes, and is 37 almost 38. My other SIL is 38 about to turn 39 and has had a miscarriage before. My friend is 37 about to turn 38 and has also had a miscarriage before. I have been PG twice and delivered 2 full term babies. So why did I doubt, because I let the devil bring me down and worry about things out of my control. 

MrsKC- I am with you on doing what you feel is right for your body. It was suggested to me that I could continue taking my metformin until 13 weeks with each PG to reduce the chance of a mc. I took it for an additional 12 weeks with my first, as it took me so long to conceive I didn't want to loose the baby. I didn't take it after getting my BFP with my second and the same this time. I believe God has given Dr's wisdom and discernment and they can advise us to the best of our ability and it is then our job to take that information and seek God's will. If it wasn't for Femara and Metformin I may still be waiting for my first BFP. Actually I would have moved past TTC and adopted. But I believe God has a hand in medication and if it is going to work or not work in our bodies. 

Isi- How are you doing? 

Rdy- I wish I had your singing talent. Every week I marvel at the talent up on stage and wonder why God didn't choose to give me the ability to hold a tune or memorize lyrics... I am still trying to find some of my spiritual gifts. 

Willb- I had my Dr's appointment today and my Dr wouldn't even try to find the hb. I was rather disappointed. I waited 50 min for my appointment to have a 2 min. appointment. Seriously, I peed in the cup, had my blood pressure checked and was weighed. I told the Dr about my near fainting spells. She thinks it might be anemia (but isn't sending me for blood work) just told me to take it a little more easy and get an additional iron tablet and make sure to take my B12 tablet each day. End of visit. I was kind of sad that I didn't get to hear the HB. 

Dahlia- I have to agree about the not scaring anybody part. So many PG woman just wait to get to their 12th week to breath easy. My SIL had her 12 week scan everything looked fantastic. 2 weeks later she had a MC. My whole thought about the whole process is it is all out of our hands. If we do our best to gain knowledge, be good to our bodies and listen to God Almighty, we have nothing to fear. Not to say bad things can't happen, but that God is there for us and unfortunately when Adam and Eve sinned bad things happened as a result. 

Mammahawk- The verse Js. 1:17, had the song in my head for about an hour now. One of my favorite verses. 

ASF- I am counting down until my next u/s. I am dying to know what this baby is! I am not too thrilled that I have already gained 8 lbs and I am only 12 weeks. I was hoping to only gain about 25. Looks like that is not going to be a reality. I can't see myself only gaining 10lbs per trimester from her on out. 

At my Dr's appointment today the Dr suggested I might be anemic. Taking extra iron and B12. I am hoping that is the solution to getting rid of the horrible feeling that I am going to faint. My BP is perfect and my heart sounded perfect. Nothing in my urine. I bought the extra iron tablets and more B12 today. I am going to take them everyday and hopefully that helps. I am also planning on telling them tomorrow at work that I am going to switch from f/t to p/t once the month is over. My Dr suggested working a lot less so that is what I intend on doing. I am all about listening to the Dr when they suggest something like that.


----------



## Darkest

Hi all, thought i'd check in.
Willb, fantastic news about the heartbeat. Bet you can't wait for the scan!
Mrskc, Tera, momma and cornbread. Glad to hear babies are well. Hope you guys are feeling ok.
Tera, i had anaemia in both past pregnancies(i am borderline anaemic anyway so it just drops to the floor when i get preg!) but the tablets sorted that. Some not plesent side effects but better then the anaemia symptoms for sure!
Cornbread, glad you managed to find a good OB. One less thing to fret over.


----------



## mommahawk

mrskcbrown said:


> @mommahawk: I understand your research and your passion for health foods, etc. Thanks for the info, I was just curious.
> 
> And for whatever its worth, I too do not think they are the smartest ones out there either. I also do not know if Dr. Lee is the "know all" either. I know that Drs. are "practicing medicine" and Dr. Lee is basing his info off "research". Im sorry that that woman lost her 3 children to miscarriage for whatever reasons, progesterone etc. but I do feel safe enough that I feel my baby will go to term and will be healthy. I claim it! I put my trust in God:cloud9: and not progesterone or man.
> 
> Didnt mean for this to be a big thing. I was only curious if the cream or suppositories were the same. I also simply stated that _*I*_ dont feel like its necessary for me to continue taking it. Im sure Im not the only one who has not used progesterone until 3rd tri, and had a healthy baby. You just have to do whats best for you and Im doing whats best for me:thumbup:.
> 
> Hope no one takes offense and is having a good evening!:hugs:

MrsBrown :hugs:
No offense taken here! And you didn't at all make it a big thing...I did! :winkwink: I just hope I didn't offend you, because I wasn't trying to say that you didn't do the right thing...not at all!! I wasn't speaking specifically to your situation, just generally.

And I'm obviously not saying that PC is the end all and be all. Our bodies are all different and we all have different reasons for our infertility--I just wanted to share what worked for me! And I'm not saying that Dr. Lee is the "know all" doc either. But I do know that his research is well-backed and respected. My sister is a pediatrician and neonatologist who is always trying new things on her babies to see if one thing is more effective than another, and does research as well, and she is always telling me that "medicine is an art, not a science." No doctor knows all, except for the Great Physician!! :thumbup:

Oh, just one word on taking your health into your own hands...Dahlia, you're not kidding! If I hadn't been the "mama grizzly" and fought for my son to get his celiac diagnosis, even when doctors and nurses were telling me that his test results came back normal (they didn't, which I had to request the actual results to see for myself...plus they didn't even do all of the tests they needed to), and when the Ped GI said his intestines looked normal (they weren't, which a biopsy proved), I'm not sure how things would have turned out. Poor little one had already fallen dangerously off the growth chart, was diagnosed as "failure to thrive" and having "chronic diarrhea." :nope: Based on all of my research, I *knew* that he had CD.

We need to be our own advocates because doctors can only learn so much in med school, and in their subsequent research. I always try to go to doctors who are humble in what they know and willing to do new things as regards to treatment based on new research, and really listen to my concerns. I once had an OB who worked back and forth with my lactation consultant/aunt to prescribe a special topical cream that was specially mixed by the pharmacy for my severe thrush with my oldest. So, there are great docs out there, but only WE can be our greatest advocates!

Hugs to everyone for letting me ramble! :hugs:


----------



## mommahawk

Terangela,
I had those fainting spells with my oldest. I couldn't walk or stand for ANY amount of time without feeling like I was about to faint (I have a history of fainting). I never did find out what was wrong, but eating lots of small meals seemed to help some. I hope you can find a solution. They are not fun! :hugs: I haven't really had them with the last two that I can remember, though! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

So excited to hear your news Willba - can't wait to see a scan pic :happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Awesome willbe! I am so happy for you!. 

Terangela you are 12 weeks????!!! Wow! Glad you are doing well!

Tomorrow I will be in 2nd trimester. I am so happy. My DR appt is for this upcoming tuesday. Cant wait, not sure if I will get scan but we will hear the heartbeat. Im definitely getting bigger:happydance:.


----------



## Guppy051708

*Rdy* - WoW! $700 per month! Sounds like the Lord is sending you Blessings on getting this babe! :D

*mommahawk* - CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! May you have a H&H 9 months!!! :cloud9: Praying that SPD stays away!!!! Maybe you wont get it this time :D Nice siggy ;)

*Cornbread *- :hi: doll! Glad you havnt been striken with MS! :sick: that is great news! :dance: Having a baby is such a trusting in the Lord type of thing. Getting the baby, keeping the baby, and then having a healthy baby in the end. Its a lifetime of trust and its only the begining. Dont worry. God is GREAT. Put your trust in HIM. 

*sterretjie *- Praying your scan goes AwEsOmE!!!! Im sure the Lord will be giving you that baby gift soon :cloud9: A friend of mine is starting the injections this month as well. I hear they have a pretty good success rate :dance: 

*rubygirl* - Hope your 3 hour glucose test went well! Do you have results? 

*DEB* - sounds like you had a successful session. Now, what is the plan of action? Im sure all will work out in your favor! :hugs: 

*HappyAuntie, Darkest, & Lara* - Praying you all catch the EGGY!!!!! The Lord WILL provide :) :dust: 

*Mrskcbrown* - EEKK!!!! One more day until the 2nd TrImEsTeR!!!!! :wohoo: Welcome!!! Bump pic anytime soon? ;)

*WillB*- That is GrEaT NeWs sweetie!!! :happydance: Our God is a GREAT God!!!!! Bet you were on :cloud9: when you heard that lovely sound! Im 38 weeks and i NEVEr get sick of it. Such a wonderful, beautiful sound that is for sure!!!!! Hope you're having fun on your VACA! :coolio:

*Terangela* - Sounds like you have a great appointment overall! Our health is all we have (next to God of course ;)) Anemia is easy to take care of :) (especially with that God of ours :D) B12 & B6 are EXCELLENT for reducing MS too, btw!


*AFM,* the Lord has been tugging at me to be more of a servent (or should i confess, to be a servent. I never really took that on before now, so im gonna start. Jesus is the perfect example!) Anyways, not sure if this sounds crazy or not, but i've always wanted to work with poor children that need food love that sort of thing. Well, i have been praying about this for a while now, and as crazy as it sounds, i think the Lord wants me to donate my breast milk to sick/poor babies. I figure, im already breastfeeding and these babys need human milk. What a way to help! It has to be God. A year or two ago we visited my family in Austin, TX. My cousin gave my sister (who was pregnant at the time) a hospital, high quality electric breast pump with everything. Well, my sister only fed for about a month (her baby is now 11 months old :cloud9) and she gave me the breast pump before we moved to New Hampshire. So this HAS to be a God thing. I dont know much about it. Been doing research on it tho. and I pray that the Lord give me more knowledge on the matter!


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC-12 weeks and one day now. It is going fast. Being very busy is seeming to help. I am looking forward to the 17th when I will officially be in the 2nd trimester. I am hoping the second trimester brings more energy. That is what I keep telling myself anyway. 

Guppy- That would be awesome if you can find an organization that does breast milk donation. Morning sickness isn't too bad this time around. I have only vomited a handful of times. The nausea has pretty much left. 

Darkest & Mammahawk- Really hoping the extra tablets help. I started taking them yesterday. I have a feeling my already low B12 has played a factor in me becoming anemic. I am hoping that my stores of iron and B12 replenish quickly. 

AFM- I am telling my boss today that I am reducing from f/t to p/t. I know she will be understanding, but disappointed. They wanted me to take a higher position that required more hours than I was able to give as it was. Now they are going to also have to hire someone else full time. I really hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> [*HappyAuntie, Darkest, & Lara* - Praying you all catch the EGGY!!!!! The Lord WILL provide :) :dust:
> *AFM,* the Lord has been tugging at me to be more of a servent (or should i confess, to be a servent. I never really took that on before now, so im gonna start. Jesus is the perfect example!) Anyways, not sure if this sounds crazy or not, but i've always wanted to work with poor children that need food love that sort of thing. Well, i have been praying about this for a while now, and as crazy as it sounds, i think the Lord wants me to donate my breast milk to sick/poor babies. I figure, im already breastfeeding and these babys need human milk. What a way to help! It has to be God. A year or two ago we visited my family in Austin, TX. My cousin gave my sister (who was pregnant at the time) a hospital, high quality electric breast pump with everything. Well, my sister only fed for about a month (her baby is now 11 months old :cloud9) and she gave me the breast pump before we moved to New Hampshire. So this HAS to be a God thing. I dont know much about it. Been doing research on it tho. and I pray that the Lord give me more knowledge on the matter!

Thanks hun. I ov'd yesterday, and we DTD. Fx'd but lacking a lot of PMA at the mo.
Still, am off to doc in the morn and hoping she's going to refer me for a scan.
That's a great idea about the BF. :thumbup: A friend of a friend did it for a while, it really helps those who are physically unable to BF, to get human milk into their babies.


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> [*HappyAuntie, Darkest, & Lara* - Praying you all catch the EGGY!!!!! The Lord WILL provide :) :dust:
> *AFM,* the Lord has been tugging at me to be more of a servent (or should i confess, to be a servent. I never really took that on before now, so im gonna start. Jesus is the perfect example!) Anyways, not sure if this sounds crazy or not, but i've always wanted to work with poor children that need food love that sort of thing. Well, i have been praying about this for a while now, and as crazy as it sounds, i think the Lord wants me to donate my breast milk to sick/poor babies. I figure, im already breastfeeding and these babys need human milk. What a way to help! It has to be God. A year or two ago we visited my family in Austin, TX. My cousin gave my sister (who was pregnant at the time) a hospital, high quality electric breast pump with everything. Well, my sister only fed for about a month (her baby is now 11 months old :cloud9) and she gave me the breast pump before we moved to New Hampshire. So this HAS to be a God thing. I dont know much about it. Been doing research on it tho. and I pray that the Lord give me more knowledge on the matter!
> 
> Thanks hun. I ov'd yesterday, and we DTD. Fx'd but lacking a lot of PMA at the mo.
> Still, am off to doc in the morn and hoping she's going to refer me for a scan.Click to expand...

:wohoo: You caught the eggy i just know it!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your :bfp:!!!! Good luck at the doc tomorrow!


----------



## HappyAuntie

A good friend of mine has also donated breast milk, but to her brother's baby - he and his wife adopted an infant right around the same time she gave birth, so she just pumped extra to give to her nephew. It was pretty neat. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

and thank you for the pma! It's only our second month TTC after all the miscarriage testing, so I'm trying to stay relaxed about it. I know we'll get a bfp sooner or later (hopefully sooner), I'm just more anxious about staying pg than getting pg... and trying to keep that anxiety in check.


----------



## Guppy051708

NP Happy Auntie. I totally get were you are coming from! Ive MCed 1x and even that one time had me wondering (even past 1st trimester) if we really were going to have that baby this time...even now i feel as if im not guranteed this babe...what if he is still born :cry: i dont think he will be but sometimes those doubts do happen. i feel like if i never MCed then i wouldnt feel that way but i guess i would never know either way.
Rest in the Lord. Your baby will be full term :hugs:


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> NP Happy Auntie. I totally get were you are coming from! Ive MCed 1x and even that one time had me wondering (even past 1st trimester) if we really were going to have that baby this time...even now i feel as if im not guranteed this babe...what if he is still born :cry: i dont think he will be but sometimes those doubts do happen. i feel like if i never MCed then i wouldnt feel that way but i guess i would never know either way.
> Rest in the Lord. Your baby will be full term :hugs:

I had Prenatal depression with both pregnancies. Mainly because i felt nothing for the baby and couldn't bond. My Health visitor thinks it was a defence mechanism incase anything happened(MC, still born). But look now, 2happy healthy kids.
Nothing will stop you worrying. Even when he's born. Totally normal. xx :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

whoop! just got a +OPK, and DH had already made dinner reservations for us for tonight just for fun, anyway (he doesn't know my OPK schedule - he likes to keep some mystery in it :winkwink: ), so here we go! it's going to be a great evening! I need to go pick out something nice to wear to set the stage! :serenade: wish us luck! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!! :yipee: Have fun! ;)


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you all for the kind words. I told hubby I had to get on line to share with my sisters in faith who I know have been praying about this for me :hugs:

Guppy baby Isaiah should be here soon :happydance: Donating your breast milk wow! what a blessing you will be to alot of babies

angela 12 weeks already - time sure does fly. i too suffer with the dizziness and doc said it is part of the territiory to just take it easy :shrug: Take care of yourself :hugs:

Drkest hope the doc sends you for the scan

happy after dinner you guys gotta catch that eggy :winkwink:

mrskc 2nd tri comin up so sooon - congrats!

God bless you all!


----------



## Dahlia

Terangela - I hope you find some answers soon...that sounds really tough. Praying for you!

Mammahawk - thx again for being so strong and I love the term "mama grizzly"! you have inspired me so much through the journey...we actually found a great chiropractor/accupuncturist who is working with us on my health and figuring out what is going on with me. I am considering going dairy free in addition to gluten free...but struggling with adding dairy to the mix?! am I nuts? he's going to test me all month for hormonal imbalances but preliminarily he did find a huge red flag with my adrenal gland levels - could be a possible thyroid issue...something the big-time RE didn't notice. but nobody is perfect ;) just praying this could be an answer. anyway, just wanted to update you. and again, thx.


----------



## Dahlia

Willba - I need to find and stalk your new journal. sorry! so glad everything is going so smoothly for you. ;)


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Aunti- Whoooo Hoooo positive opk! hope a lot of bd'ing went on last night!

Willbmom- Congrats on your bfp and the strong heart beat! Enjoy your vacay

cornbread- glad you pregancy is going great so far......stay away morning sickness!

I'm am currently 2dpo and trying not to stress, and know that it's all in God's perfect timing. I'm hoping this is our month, I've decided that I know that its going to happen and every month even though if AF shows I will be disappointed, I will be hopeful for the new cycle. I will be hopeful until it happens.

Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the prayers ladies!
MW appt. went well. And the best news of all is that i do NOT have Group B Strep! :dance: thank you so much for praying about that for me!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies second tri today and I still dont really look preggers.:shrug: Maybe when I wear a dress I do. Im hoping to show soon! I do feel good though, no nausea, no nothing..maybe a little tiredness but I just bless God everyday for a healthy, full term baby.

@Terangela, I didnt realize how close we were with our babies!!:happydance:

@Guppy: All will be well with your baby and delivery. I claim it!:happydance:

Praying for all my TTCers! Praying that God blessed you sooner than you know and in His perfect timing!:hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Great news, Guppy!!

Thanks everyone - we had a lovely evening last night! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Dinner was fantastic, and we'll definitely bd a few more times in the next few days - gotta catch that eggy!

I'm feeling really positive this week, best I've felt since we lost our kitty, and it sure feels good to start feeling good again. I know the support of all you here has something to do with that - thanks for always being here. :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad to see that everyone is happy and doing well.
Mrskcbrown- i bet you'll get that bumpie soon :cloud9: 
FutureMommie & HappyAuntie - keep up the PMA!!!!!

Be blessed today!


----------



## sterretjie

FutureMommie - The last paragraph of yours is so important. I'm the same every month i get my hopes up and when AF comes i feel so depressed and just want to keep on crying, but crying is good, it's good to get our feelings and emotions out of our systems to make us strong for a next cycle. I think it's normal to be upset when we get a negative and to ask 'why God?' because we've got a relationship with God. I told my mom when i broke down over the phone the last time i had a bad breakdown because of a negative not to keep on telling me that God listens as i don't think He is listening to me at all as i keep on praying but nothing happens, but the next day when i spoke to my mom i apologized and i did pray to God asking for forgiveness saying that He doesn't listen because i know He does, i think i just wanted a sign for comfort. My parents are very very religious and i've experienced God in alot of things in my life and my families life. Like my mom said, God understands but our time isn't always God's time for us. I love God and i'm so proud to say i'm a Christian. Any human being can hurt us but not God, He is there for us no matter what. He forgives us how many times over and over and the love is just unstopable. I now God understands when we get down and upset but He will never leave us alone, He is there. Where all you ladies are today, i pray that you will experience the presence of God, His overpowering love for us and His promise that He will never let us down. I pray that God will bless everyone so much that you wouldn't be able to sit still that the blessing will be like waves of the ocean, when the wave finish the next one is on the way and that God will touch our wombs and bless it, amen

Before i go i thought i'd give you an update - I'm on cycle day 9 today and had to go in for another scan, i went on Wednesday as well which was cd 7 and i had 1 dominent follicle which was 10mm and just a few small ones, today when they did the scan, the nurse was surprised to see that there's a second big follicle and the sizes for cd9 wasn't bad at all (13mm & 12mm), so i have to go back on Monday for the final scan to see if it grew to 16mm or bigger and if it did the nurse said i'll either go for IUI on Wednesday or on Thursday. Please keep me in you prayers as well. x

word of faith for all the ladies:
Verse: Isaiah 50:7

For the Lord God will help me. (The Sovereign Lord gives me help!)

- This is a promise for those who are trusting God.
- No matter what you are facing, God wants to help you.
- Let us be bold and confident in God.
- With God's help, we can face anything that comes our way.

DECLARATION: I declare that the Lord my God will help me!


Have a lovely weekend :flower:






FutureMommie said:


> Happy Aunti- Whoooo Hoooo positive opk! hope a lot of bd'ing went on last night!:flower:
> 
> Willbmom- Congrats on your bfp and the strong heart beat! Enjoy your vacay
> 
> cornbread- glad you pregancy is going great so far......stay away morning sickness!
> 
> I'm am currently 2dpo and trying not to stress, and know that it's all in God's perfect timing. I'm hoping this is our month, I've decided that I know that its going to happen and every month even though if AF shows I will be disappointed, I will be hopeful for the new cycle. I will be hopeful until it happens.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## rubygirl01

good morning everyone......it is so great to hear how well you all are doing well. It is amazing how fast time has gone by. 

AFM...I went to the doc to have an ultrasound done. I had mixed reviews. The basic rundown is i have one ovary that they can use to help me get preggy. My other one has a lot of cysts she told me that once i start my cycle i have to call them got get some BC to take for 14 days, then they are going to give me 3 shots for Wes to give me. I am sure he will enjoy it more then i will. Then i have to go back to them to get a 4th shot. I have to go back on the 30th to have all the results back from all the testing they have done so these plans may change.

everyone have a blessed day i am of to make choco chip pancakes for my boys, i feel like i need to spend some QT with them. Then i am off to go shopping with coupons. lol


----------



## mommahawk

Guppy...I can't believe Isaiah is almost here!!! Where has the nine months gone?!? So excited for you!!! :happydance:

Dahlia...It can take months and months for your intestines to heal and for your body to recover from all the damage from gluten...I wonder if your thyroid stuff is not still due to that? But there could also be other food issues there. I know many people who are gluten-intolerant and have many other food allergies as well. Many doctors recommend going dairy-free for at least the first six months that you are gluten-free, just to get your intestines healed faster. Then you could slowly add dairy back in to see if your body can tolerate it. I hope you get everything worked out. :hugs: It's so frustrating when we know something is not quite right with our bodies but we can't figure it out!


----------



## willbamom1day

:hug: and prayers for everyone


----------



## Darkest

Just checking in, how is everyone today? BABY DUST TO ALL!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, Guppy. Just over a week left. Praying for you!

Sterr, I'll be praying for you that this IUI cycle brings that BFP. What you wrote resonates so deeply with me. I used to feel that way after every failed cycle. But I know the God we serve will see us through.

Good luck Future Mom and everyone else in the 2ww.

Willbamom, Mrskc, Someday....and all the bump ladies.....hope you guys are doing great.


----------



## somedaymama

Hey girls! I've been out of town for a few days, and I am so glad to be home again! I don't remember if I posted this on here, but we are having a girl! We just found out last week.

Praying for you all and your various situations...:hugs: and :dust:!


----------



## Darkest

somedaymama said:


> Hey girls! I've been out of town for a few days, and I am so glad to be home again! I don't remember if I posted this on here, but we are having a girl! We just found out last week.
> 
> Praying for you all and your various situations...:hugs: and :dust:!

Awww a little pink one. :pink:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. 

How are you all? I am fine. Just getting adjusted to teaching 9th grade again. I love 9th graders because they are like the kindergarteners of high school:winkwink:. They are so inquisitve! i love it! I always volunteer to teach 9th grade, I never want to teach anything else even though I am certified 7-12th grades.

Anywho, someday congrats on the girl! I want a girl so bad but I wont know until delivery. Dh wants a boy! So we have a $25.00 bet going between myself, him and my daughter:haha:.

Praying for everyone, especially our lovely TTCers!:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Girls!

Mrskcbrown - when do you start teaching again? Dont think the kiddos here go back to school until the very end of August or begining of Sept...:dohh: guess thats actually really close :dohh: 

Someday - congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:

Thanks for all the prayers girls. They are GREATLY appreciated! Im praying for all you lovely ladies TTC :dust: and im praying for healthy babies and mamas for those preggo ladies out there! ;)

Think tonight we are either going to take the poochy to the beach or if it rains we are gonna head to Babies R Us and get the preggo belly cast set. Should probably do that this weekend LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> :hi: Girls!
> 
> Mrskcbrown - when do you start teaching again? Dont think the kiddos here go back to school until the very end of August or begining of Sept...:dohh: guess thats actually really close :dohh:
> 
> Someday - congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers girls. They are GREATLY appreciated! Im praying for all you lovely ladies TTC :dust: and im praying for healthy babies and mamas for those preggo ladies out there! ;)
> 
> Think tonight we are either going to take the poochy to the beach or if it rains we are gonna head to Babies R Us and get the preggo belly cast set. Should probably do that this weekend LOL

Hey Guppy we started school Aug 9. We have just finished a week today:happydance:! In the south schools start early, and we get out early like 2nd or 3rd week of May.:happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> Mrskcbrown - when do you start teaching again? Dont think the kiddos here go back to school until the very end of August or begining of Sept...:dohh: guess thats actually really close :dohh:
> 
> Someday - congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers girls. They are GREATLY appreciated! Im praying for all you lovely ladies TTC :dust: and im praying for healthy babies and mamas for those preggo ladies out there! ;)
> 
> Think tonight we are either going to take the poochy to the beach or if it rains we are gonna head to Babies R Us and get the preggo belly cast set. Should probably do that this weekend LOL
> 
> Hey Guppy we started school Aug 9. We have just finished a week today:happydance:! In the south schools start early, and we get out early like 2nd or 3rd week of May.:happydance:Click to expand...

Wow! I could never imagine doing schoolwork in the dead of August...especially in the South! :shock: ...tho im guessing your schools have A/C? We def. dont have that here, so when it gets hot & humid it was miserable!

:dohh: oh! that makes perfect since when we start...Think since its winter 9 months outta the year (and it has something do with farming and that sort of thing from back in the day) is why we start in Aug and end the first week of June. Well, usually they try to get done the last week of May, but that never happens we have to make up for Snow Days :wacko:


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Anywho, someday congrats on the girl! I want a girl so bad but I wont know until delivery. Dh wants a boy! So we have a $25.00 bet going between myself, him and my daughter:haha:.

Thanks mrskc! I love that you guys have a bet going! :haha: It's funny, DH and I both really wanted a girl, but we for some reason thought that it would probably be a boy, mostly because we were hoping so much for a girl. It's actually taken a bit of getting used to that I am actually having a girl. It's been fun looking for pink stuff...I never thought I would want the really girly stuff but now I do! :cloud9:

Guppy, the belly cast is a great idea! You should post a pic of it after it's done. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, we went to Babies R Us and they didn't have the belly cast in stock :hissy: They said i could order in...but it would be at least a week...so uh. thats not gonna work! lol

Think we will go into town tomorrow and check another place. Someone told use "Tiny Tot Land" had them. So maybe tomorrow will be a go :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> Mrskcbrown - when do you start teaching again? Dont think the kiddos here go back to school until the very end of August or begining of Sept...:dohh: guess thats actually really close :dohh:
> 
> Someday - congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers girls. They are GREATLY appreciated! Im praying for all you lovely ladies TTC :dust: and im praying for healthy babies and mamas for those preggo ladies out there! ;)
> 
> Think tonight we are either going to take the poochy to the beach or if it rains we are gonna head to Babies R Us and get the preggo belly cast set. Should probably do that this weekend LOL
> 
> Hey Guppy we started school Aug 9. We have just finished a week today:happydance:! In the south schools start early, and we get out early like 2nd or 3rd week of May.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I could never imagine doing schoolwork in the dead of August...especially in the South! :shock: ...tho im guessing your schools have A/C? We def. dont have that here, so when it gets hot & humid it was miserable!
> 
> :dohh: oh! that makes perfect since when we start...Think since its winter 9 months outta the year (and it has something do with farming and that sort of thing from back in the day) is why we start in Aug and end the first week of June. Well, usually they try to get done the last week of May, but that never happens we have to make up for Snow Days :wacko:Click to expand...

Yes it has been hot. Heat index has been 115 for last 2 weeks it seems. We do have great air in our schools and its mandatory. The kids are actually freezing in class and me too but we dont complain. We just wear a sweater, LOL!


----------



## Cornbread

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Girls!
> 
> Mrskcbrown - when do you start teaching again? Dont think the kiddos here go back to school until the very end of August or begining of Sept...:dohh: guess thats actually really close :dohh:
> 
> Someday - congrats on Team :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers girls. They are GREATLY appreciated! Im praying for all you lovely ladies TTC :dust: and im praying for healthy babies and mamas for those preggo ladies out there! ;)
> 
> Think tonight we are either going to take the poochy to the beach or if it rains we are gonna head to Babies R Us and get the preggo belly cast set. Should probably do that this weekend LOL
> 
> Hey Guppy we started school Aug 9. We have just finished a week today:happydance:! In the south schools start early, and we get out early like 2nd or 3rd week of May.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! I could never imagine doing schoolwork in the dead of August...especially in the South! :shock: ...tho im guessing your schools have A/C? We def. dont have that here, so when it gets hot & humid it was miserable!
> 
> :dohh: oh! that makes perfect since when we start...Think since its winter 9 months outta the year (and it has something do with farming and that sort of thing from back in the day) is why we start in Aug and end the first week of June. Well, usually they try to get done the last week of May, but that never happens we have to make up for Snow Days :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it has been hot. Heat index has been 115 for last 2 weeks it seems. We do have great air in our schools and its mandatory. The kids are actually freezing in class and me too but we dont complain. We just wear a sweater, LOL!Click to expand...

I'm jealous of your a/c. I'm in Oklahoma for a basic training graduation that happened this week and the heat index isn't quite as high as yours but getting to 108+, and the a/c in the hotel room sucks. Ugh. And yay for you, you're in your second trimester now!!!:happydance:

Guppy, thanks for the beautiful words. I almost cried (been doing a lot of that, lol). 

I hope everyon'e doing well.


----------



## dannyboygirl

Amen it is all in his wonderful plan and his will shall be done. I think God has a blessing with my name on it..For baby number 2..


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

need prayers as i embark on the journey to become pregnant with my first child. i have PCOS and will be starting clomid soon. i pray for health pregnancies for all of you ladies, and healthy babies at the end of it all. may you all be blessed in very special ways.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Born2BeAMommy! Love the name! :D

Welcome dannyboy!

Hope you get BFPs very soon!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks somedaymama! i hope so too. i start clomid end of august...and have been taking maca (and of course sending up prayers every day/night)....i am aiming for a BFP september-october....i've heard amazing things about maca from the naturopath and other ladies taking it...so i'm hopeful the Lord brought it to my attention for a reason. God Bless and may your pregnancy be truly blessed and wonderful!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome to our 2 new ladies!:flower:

Born2bamommy: I have PCOS so it is possible to become preggers with it and I too took clomid but when I got my BFP I was not taking clomid. I had taken a break from it. God works in mysterious ways and in His timing. I hope every thing works out for you!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

I have never heard of maca before, but I just did some reading about it and it sounds great! I love natural remedies, and the site I was just reading on called it a superfood to help your body function properly. I really hope it works for you! How long have you been trying? Is the PCOS diagnosis new?


----------



## Deb111

Guppy051708 said:


> *DEB* - sounds like you had a successful session. Now, what is the plan of action? Im sure all will work out in your favor! :hugs:

I have some research to do on EMDR therpay and need to phone round some therapists and speak to them - see if they think they can help and I just have to keep at it with the dieting and force myself back to the gym - although AF was a real b*tch the last few days and I was doubled up with pain and now we have visitors for the weekend - so next week I will do my best!

Donating breast milk sounds a great way to help! xx


----------



## Deb111

Welcome to the newbies :flower:

Someday - CONGRATS! :pink: I can't believe how far along you are already! 

Hope eveyone is doing well - have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## sterretjie

Congratulations on the 'girl' news xx



somedaymama said:


> Hey girls! I've been out of town for a few days, and I am so glad to be home again! I don't remember if I posted this on here, but we are having a girl! We just found out last week.
> 
> Praying for you all and your various situations...:hugs: and :dust:!


----------



## willbamom1day

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs: prayers and blessings for you both.

I am back home from vacation and hope to catch up with you all soon


----------



## FutureMommie

This weekend I found out that an acquaintance of mine is pg. She has no job, no car, no health insurance and the father has no job either and here I am with a job and financially prepared to have a baby and every month i get a bfn! I feel bad for having these thought because I know it goes back to when it's my time, and I know that God can do all things but Ive been trying for 2.5 years and she wasn't even trying. I really feel bad for having these thoughts I'm just a little frustrated today.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> This weekend I found out that an acquaintance of mine is pg. She has no job, no car, no health insurance and the father has no job either and here I am with a job and financially prepared to have a baby and every month i get a bfn! I feel bad for having these thought because I know it goes back to when it's my time, and I know that God can do all things but Ive been trying for 2.5 years and she wasn't even trying. I really feel bad for having these thoughts I'm just a little frustrated today.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

I struggle with those thoughts all the time... it's a really tough one, and I don't know what the answer is... at least you're not alone in having those thoughts.... :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

FutureMommie said:


> This weekend I found out that an acquaintance of mine is pg. She has no job, no car, no health insurance and the father has no job either and here I am with a job and financially prepared to have a baby and every month i get a bfn! I feel bad for having these thought because I know it goes back to when it's my time, and I know that God can do all things but Ive been trying for 2.5 years and she wasn't even trying. I really feel bad for having these thoughts I'm just a little frustrated today.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

:hugs: I think we all have found ourselves in this situation. We must remember that God works all things to the good of those who love Him and everything is for His purpose.

Pray for your friend and her situation and in doing that talk to God (He is your best friend) and tell Him how you feel.

Your time will come when you leaset expect it :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

FutureMommie said:


> This weekend I found out that an acquaintance of mine is pg. She has no job, no car, no health insurance and the father has no job either and here I am with a job and financially prepared to have a baby and every month i get a bfn! I feel bad for having these thought because I know it goes back to when it's my time, and I know that God can do all things but Ive been trying for 2.5 years and she wasn't even trying. I really feel bad for having these thoughts I'm just a little frustrated today.
> 
> Thanks for listening.

Yes we have all been there but remember that her baby too is a blessing. No matter how it gets here. Its all a part of Gods divine plan. Maybe this will motivate them to be the people that they may need to be. We also must be careful not to judge.

I definitely know how hard it is, but I use to celebrate with everyone because I know that God is no respector of persons. What he does for one, He can surely do for me. When you get your BFP, all of your time and energy will be well worth it. Believe me, I was almost at 16 months actively trying but Ive been wanting another baby since my daughter was 1 and she will be 10 this year.

Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Auntie- glad to know I'm not alone

Willbe- you are so right, and I did pray that she would have a happy baby and that being pg would help her to get prepared to care for the baby. I know that there is something good that will come out of the other than having the baby for her, and I also know that I will be happy for her and supportive of her when she needs my help. 

MsrKC you are right as well, my time is coming and I would want her to be happy and supportive of me as well.

Thanks you guys for not judging me for having these thoughts and getting me back on the right track!


----------



## herewego

I'd like to join this group too please!! 



FutureMommie said:


> Happy Auntie- glad to know I'm not alone
> 
> Willbe- you are so right, and I did pray that she would have a happy baby and that being pg would help her to get prepared to care for the baby. I know that there is something good that will come out of the other than having the baby for her, and I also know that I will be happy for her and supportive of her when she needs my help.
> 
> MsrKC you are right as well, my time is coming and I would want her to be happy and supportive of me as well.
> 
> Thanks you guys for not judging me for having these thoughts and getting me back on the right track!

Sweetheart, you're so not alone feleing this way - my OH and I waited till we were married and financially able to support a baby before we started TTC, I lost our first three weeks ago at 5.5wks... my brother and sister-in-law had their little girl almost two years ago when they were both just out of university, had no job between them and were in no way settled - she was even on the pill and it just happened. My beautiful niece is 18 months old now, and she was the catalyst for David and Claire to finally get married and settle down - she really is a gift from God. But I couldn't help but feel anger and jealousy towards them after my loss, God heard my prayers and we're TTC again, our m/c has actually made us closer.

I pray every day that it'll be our turn soon - I know he hears me and that whatever happens will be His will, I just need to remember to trust him!


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

FutureMommie - i'm praying for you as i've asked questions as well but it will happen, you'll see

I went for my last scan today to see if i can have the second IUI and i was so happy to see that the 2 follicles grew to (18.7mm & 19.4mm) - for the ladies that does IUI you know they prefer it to be at least 16mm before you can go ahead with IUI. I'm so pleased and thank God for helping me. The last few months on clomid i only had 1 big follicle and i know that 1 is really all you need but i feel more positive knowing that there's 2 this month. I need to be at hospital this wednesday 12:00 UK time for my IUI. Please pray for me and hubby.

have a lovely day xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

sterretjie said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> FutureMommie - i'm praying for you as i've asked questions as well but it will happen, you'll see
> 
> I went for my last scan today to see if i can have the second IUI and i was so happy to see that the 2 follicles grew to (18.7mm & 19.4mm) - for the ladies that does IUI you know they prefer it to be at least 16mm before you can go ahead with IUI. I'm so pleased and thank God for helping me. The last few months on clomid i only had 1 big follicle and i know that 1 is really all you need but i feel more positive knowing that there's 2 this month. I need to be at hospital this wednesday 12:00 UK time for my IUI. Please pray for me and hubby.
> 
> have a lovely day xxx

That is great news, praying that your follies grow grow grow!

herewego-thanks for sharing that with me, I know we are going to get our bfp's soon.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

somedaymama said:


> I have never heard of maca before, but I just did some reading about it and it sounds great! I love natural remedies, and the site I was just reading on called it a superfood to help your body function properly. I really hope it works for you! How long have you been trying? Is the PCOS diagnosis new?

I was diagnosed 7 years ago. I've been trying to get pregnant for 2 years off and on. I went to see my gyno this June and I said enough is enough, i want to get pregnant and I have PCOS and he said he'd put me on clomid (after he ran some more tests to be sure i was fully healthy) i've been taking the maca for 3 months and i feel so much better because of it. i feel it's made a huge difference and has probably well prepared me for the clomid. i believe God sent me to that health food store to find that MACA...cuz I've never heard of it...but the lady there asked me why I was there and I said "I have fertility problems" and she said "I have just the thing for you" and gave me the maca and said she knew 3 couples that had tried it before IVF and conceived. Here's hoping girls. I know the Lord does everything for a reason


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi all - I'm staying away for work this evening so get plenty of time to catch up!!

Deb - good luck with the dieting hun, I feel your pain! Praying for pounds lost and lots of blessings for you.

someday - a little girl!! How exciting - all those pretty outfits you can buy  

willb - hope you had a fab vacation and are suitably rested. Hope all is well with you and LO 

futuremommie - I know how you feel regarding others getting pg, it is hard to see God's hand in some situations - but rest assured that His plan is sure and His timing is perfect ( I must repeat that to myself a few time too!!!)

Mrs KC - congrats on 2nd tri, hope all is well with you both 

herewego - welcome along! I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I hope you are doing ok - praying for you for strength and comfort - and your bfp, are you trying again now?

sterretjie - congrats on those lovely big follicles, sounds promising! I've put your IUI date andtime in my diary so can be praying as its happening!! Many blessings.

AFM - I'm on CD30 today, normally have 29 day cycles although last month was 36 days so I'm all out of sync! Trying to wait until the weekend to test if AF doesn't show, as I really struggle seeing those bfn's, but we'll see how the willpower holds out! Not feeling too positive this month though for some reason.


----------



## willbamom1day

future no judging here just lots of support and prayers :hugs:

herewego Welcome! you will love the support and friendship of these ladies. May God bless you.

sterretjie :happydance: hun I am so excited for you and your upcoming journey. Praying God is there with you and the doctors and that this IUI results in your miracle :hugs:

born2be God directs our steps and may that path to the health store lead to a bfp :hugs:

Lara hope this is a bfp cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Born2B- I also have PCOS. Clomid didn't work for me. I would always hyperstimulate, but nothing big enough to release. I moved to femara and that was my miracle drug. I felt the same about femara as you do about Maca. I hadn't heard about it, when I started taking it the first time over 5 years ago it was so new on the fertility market that I was my fertility Dr's first patient on it and I was part of an initial trial on the drug. It worked. Tomorrow I will be 13 weeks along with my 3rd. All 3 were conceived on femara and Metformin. 

MrsKC- I don't know about you, but I am starting to feel a little more energy going into my 2nd tri tomorrow. 

Rdy- Thinking about you and hoping you have found it easy to decide about leading the praise team.

Sterj- I used to always go for follicle scans too. I think I was in shock when the drugs worked for the first time and I finally knew I was going to O that month. Good luck with your IUI! Praying for a BFP as a response. 

Lara- I kinda had a feeling it didn't work when I got PG this last time. I got all - opk's and then because of that wasn't sure I even Oed. I then figured that maybe the drugs weren't working this time and all kinds of doubt. My Cy the month before was only 25 days and so I started testing about then this last cy and got all bfn's then when I tested on CD28 after work when AF still hadn't arrived and I had some spotting the day before there it was my BFP. I was a little shocked because of the - opk's. So just don't count yourself out yet. 

Future- I think it is hard to be trying and see others not trying get pregnant. The other ladies are right though God has a plan and a purpose. He doesn't reveal it to us. The sermon on Sunday at our Church was perfect for this. I am not good at summing things up. It was about obedience and the pastor was saying sometimes we see and want things and then when we don't get them we feel like "why is God forsaking us?" when God sees and knows all and maybe we have to wait for a reason. He used an eg. about a Shepard on a cliff side and the Shepard sees a lush green field on the other side of the valley. However he keeps his sheep on the other side. The sheep don't understand and if they were to try to go to the other side they might meet their demise. What the Shepard sees is at the bottom of the valley a raging river that will wash the sheep away. However the Shepard knows that the river will shallow and become a small creek in about a week so he knows to wait and be patient to get his flock to the other side so that the whole flock will be safe and get to benefit from the wise choice of the Shepard. Sometimes we see that lush green other side and just have to be patient, understand and be obedient in knowing God our Shepard is looking out for us his flock. 

Herewego- Welcome! 

AFM- I know it is early, but I am already starting to feel this baby move now. I have felt the baby about once a day for the last 3 days. I thought I felt the baby the other two days, but am certain it was the baby when I felt it today and it was in the same place as the past 2 days and the same feeling. I felt my other 2 at 16 weeks and 14 weeks. This time at 12 weeks and 4 days. I can't wait until it is a little stronger and more frequent. I am also feeling a lot better these days. I have started taking additional Iron and B12 and that seems to be taking away my feelings of near passing out away. Looks like it was anemia causing me to feel that way. 38 more sleeps until I can find out the sex of the baby. (It seriously feels like the anticipation before Christmas as a child for me.)


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks Terangela, that is really encouraging - and I loved the grass is greener analogy, it is so true! I have always loved the analogy of an embroidery picture, if you turn it over the back looks all messy with different coloured strands leading all over the place - but from the front it makes a perfect picture where all the strands are in exactly the right place where they should be. We see the mixed up strands and wonder where they lead, but God sees the perfect picture that they make


----------



## sugarcrystal8

Wow, I'm so glad to see this thread here. I am new here and am happy to join this thread!

I am 37, married 3 years and we've been TTC #1 for the past year. My periods are irregular, so that makes it difficult. My husband and I never wanted children but about a year into our marriage I know God changed our hearts towards his plan for children. We now desire children greatly and I know that if God changed our hearts then that is His plan for us. 

It's hard seeing others around me getting pregnant and I have to keep remembering that God placed that desire in our hearts therefore He will fulfill our desires. Some days are harder than others, so I'm happy to share the ups and downs here with all of you.


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi sugarcrystal - welcome along!! This is a great group, and it is so good to be able to share things with each other, knowing that ultimately God is in control. 

Praying for you on your ttc journey


----------



## mrskcbrown

sugarcrystal8 said:


> Wow, I'm so glad to see this thread here. I am new here and am happy to join this thread!
> 
> I am 37, married 3 years and we've been TTC #1 for the past year. My periods are irregular, so that makes it difficult. My husband and I never wanted children but about a year into our marriage I know God changed our hearts towards his plan for children. We now desire children greatly and I know that if God changed our hearts then that is His plan for us.
> 
> It's hard seeing others around me getting pregnant and I have to keep remembering that God placed that desire in our hearts therefore He will fulfill our desires. Some days are harder than others, so I'm happy to share the ups and downs here with all of you.

Hey and welcome to the group. We are so happy you are here and praying for your :bfp:! Have you been tested for PCOS? I too had irregular cycles and that was my issue. :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi!!!

Sorry I have been MIA for so long, my life has just been crazy!! I decided to take the job at my FIL church so I have been busy busy trying to find people to make up the band. Hopefully God will provide the talent I need soon because our first service is Sept. 12th and I only have one musician so far. :wacko: We have also been working on painting our house, replacing the floor, and getting it ready to sell all while I have been working full time at my other job. AF showed up today, not to my surprise, right on time! :dohh: So on to another month. 

My DH and I have been on our gluten free diet for a week now and he has already lost 7 lbs! Me. . .only 1. . . of course:growlmad: Oh well! He needs it more than me anyway. I am hoping and praying that this will help with our TTC issues. :thumbup:

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! :flower:So glad you can join us! This is an awesome group of women.

Well, gotta run for now, have to go run some errands and meet with a potential vocalist for the praise team. Could you all please pray that God will provide me with the musicians I need soon?? It's kinda starting to stress me out. Thanks so much! :hugs: Have a blessed day!!


----------



## FutureMommie

LauraJJ- That is true God plan is sure and his timing is perfect, I will keep telling myself that

Terangela- Thank you so much for sharing that, you relayed it beautifully and I understood every word.

Welcome Sugarcrystal

I so love this thread you ladies are soooo encouraging, and everyday when I log in whether I post or not, I leave feeling uplifted about something you have said whether it's in response to something that I have posted or someone else. It certainly helps on day when I'm a little down. I'm glad I found you guys.:cloud9:


----------



## Deb111

sterretjie said:


> Hiya ladies
> 
> FutureMommie - i'm praying for you as i've asked questions as well but it will happen, you'll see
> 
> I went for my last scan today to see if i can have the second IUI and i was so happy to see that the 2 follicles grew to (18.7mm & 19.4mm) - for the ladies that does IUI you know they prefer it to be at least 16mm before you can go ahead with IUI. I'm so pleased and thank God for helping me. The last few months on clomid i only had 1 big follicle and i know that 1 is really all you need but i feel more positive knowing that there's 2 this month. I need to be at hospital this wednesday 12:00 UK time for my IUI. Please pray for me and hubby.
> 
> have a lovely day xxx

Good luck tomorrow hun. Will be praying for you xx


----------



## Deb111

Welcome to the newbies. I'm sure you will find a lot of support here. Hoping your journeys to your :bfp:'s are short ones xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello ladies!!!!
Welcome to everyone who recently joined! I sure love these girls :friends:

I wanted to share this with you. Im sure some of you have seen this. First time i watched it was last yr actually, but i watched it again and it still brings tears to my eyes (the good kind of course :winkwink:)

Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e4zgJXPpI4


----------



## Cornbread

Hi sugar! Welcome. :) This is an incredibly wonderful group of ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies, I posted belly pics in my journal if you care to look:wacko:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ittle-blessing-mrskcbrown-23.html#post6550633

Dr said babies heart rate was 155bpm. She had to press so hard on my tummy to find heart beat, its a little sore now.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sterretjie

I'm always praying for you and all the other ladies.:flower:

I agree that it's very uplifting and i know that God is smiling down at us sending His Blessings.

x




Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just curious! I know how uplifting it can be to have believers praying with you and for you in such a life changing time. Would love to chat with some of you! :flower:
> 
> 
> *TESTING DATES*
> 
> :bfp:MommaWannaBe-Nov. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:rachelrhin0-Nov. 18th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:Guppy-Dec. 13th:bfp:
> :bfp:Baby#3-Dec. 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:Tigger Momma-Dec. 19th:bfp:
> :bfp:Sayuri-Dec. 29th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:J_K_L-Jan. 3rd:bfp:
> :bfp:Im_mi-Jan 24th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:somedaymama-April 2nd:bfp:
> :bfp:beanni #1-April 5th:bfp:
> 
> :bfp:Mrskcbrown-June 9th:bfp:
> :bfp:Terangela-June 14th:bfp:
> :bfp:Willbamo


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

Just wanted to say thank you for all the prayers. I did my second IUI today. It went very well, just a little bit tender. The nurse wants me to test 3 september?

have a lovely evening xx


----------



## FutureMommie

mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies, I posted belly pics in my journal if you care to look:wacko:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ittle-blessing-mrskcbrown-23.html#post6550633
> 
> Dr said babies heart rate was 155bpm. She had to press so hard on my tummy to find heart beat, its a little sore now.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Glad your little bean is growing and doing great!


----------



## Guppy051708

Mrskcbrown- sounds like your LO is doing wonderful! :cloud9: 

sterretjie - sounds great! Glad it went well. Can't wait to hear of a :bfp: come Sept. 2nd!!! :yipee:

Speaking of Sept 2nd...i went to the doc today. We discussed induction...frankly i am more petrified of an induction than i am of natural labor! Anyways, she said she would allow me to go until 41+3. If i dont have Isaiah by then, she is going to induce...which would be Sept. 2nd. I really believe he will come on his own (maybe a couple days "late") but im pretty sure it wont be an issue. Please pray that i dont need an induction! (or a c-section for that matter)


----------



## sterretjie

Guppy - I'll be praying for you that you won't need induction. It's so excited to know your baby is almost here. yippee x




Guppy051708 said:


> Mrskcbrown- sounds like your LO is doing wonderful! :cloud9:
> 
> sterretjie - sounds great! Glad it went well. Can't wait to hear of a :bfp: come Sept. 2nd!!! :yipee:
> 
> Speaking of Sept 2nd...i went to the doc today. We discussed induction...frankly i am more petrified of an induction than i am of natural labor! Anyways, she said she would allow me to go until 41+3. If i dont have Isaiah by then, she is going to induce...which would be Sept. 2nd. I really believe he will come on his own (maybe a couple days "late") but im pretty sure it wont be an issue. Please pray that i dont need an induction! (or a c-section for that matter)


----------



## sterretjie

Mrskcbrown - I love your picture and your bump looks so cute. I'm so happy for you:flower:




mrskcbrown said:


> Hi ladies, I posted belly pics in my journal if you care to look:wacko:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ittle-blessing-mrskcbrown-23.html#post6550633
> 
> Dr said babies heart rate was 155bpm. She had to press so hard on my tummy to find heart beat, its a little sore now.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretjie: Wishing you all the best! I pray that you get that BFP on sept 3!!!

@Guppy: I dont want to be induced either. I didnt with my daughter but had to get c-sction because of lots of meconium:nope: im praying against both things for you!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :hugs: I know the power of prayer goes a long way. As does faith. ;)
I truly believe that i wont need induced. I mean if God wants me to have a natural delivery (and i know He does) then surely that means i wont get induced, right? :shrug: 
Maybe thats naive thinking, but either way i am praying it wont be necessary because he will come on his own with the help of God :cloud9:


----------



## mommahawk

Guppy051708 said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: I know the power of prayer goes a long way. As does faith. ;)
> I truly believe that i wont need induced. I mean if God wants me to have a natural delivery (and i know He does) then surely that means i wont get induced, right? :shrug:
> Maybe thats naive thinking, but either way i am praying it wont be necessary because he will come on his own with the help of God :cloud9:

Hey Guppy, 
Just a little encouragement. As my due date approached with dd#3, I worried about having to be induced, but my doc was very supportive and knew how adamant I was to not be induced. At my 40 week appt, she told me she would let me go until the next appt and see how things went. At my 41 week appt., everything still looked good for me and the babe and I reiterated that I did not want to be induced and she said she would schedule me for a stress test 2 days following and if everything was all right she would let me go to 42, but then she would have to induce. I agreed to that. But during that appt, I started having more regular contractions and our LO was born early the next morning! :happydance:
I'll be praying that you are able to go natural w/o induction b/c I know how important that is! 
(BUT...if you must be induced...I'll pray for a happy and healthy delivery...don't let your loss of an "ideal" birth experience bum you out so that you don't focus solely on your precious little babe! :hugs:)
GL...we're all rooting for you and your little guy!! :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- I wouldn't even think about induction, just put it out of your mind. Baby will arrive when he is fully cooked. ;) Not to mention that for most with their first they are late. Be patient, not long at all now. Who knows maybe you might get your first contraction tonight. 

Sterr- Praying for good news on Sept. 3rd for you guys!


----------



## willbamom1day

Welcome sugar may your ttc journey be blessed real soon

guppy you sound like me - i told hubby no induction unless it's a life/death matter. God will lead your way :hugs:

sterretjie May God bless your IUI with a bfp on Sept 3

Hope everyone is feeling blessed :hugs:

I had my first ultrasound yesterday and we have a baby measuring 5.62 cm with a heartbeat of 156 bpm and doc said that is a perfect peanut.

_When you feel lost I will always guide you - God_

:hug: and prayers for everyone - baby :dust: for my ttc girls


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's great news, willb! And ladies, I am so with you on the no induction thing... when my turn finally comes, that's one thing I am really going to put my foot down about.

AFM, I feel like I've been lurking for a while and haven't said much recently... I just haven't had much to say lately. But I come in here several times a day and read every post, and I always feel better for doing so. I am so comforted by going through this journey with such a supportive group. Having moved cross-country in the last year, I don't have the same support network of family and friends here as I did in Texas, so I really don't know what I'd do without all of you!

I'm in the tww now - 8dpo, and not doing a very good job of not symptom-spotting. I try not to, but some days are more successful than others! And on top of it, we are going to my sister's in Oklahoma for a few days next week, and I'm having a lot of anxiety about it... my niece was born at the end of June so we are going to meet her - and my 2nd mc came and went during my sister's pregnancy. My sister has been really loving and supportive, and tried her best to understand how difficult this is for DH and me. We put off going to meet her for a few months to give us time to get more comfortable with it, and I definitely feel more at peace about loving my niece freely now than I did when she was first born... because it was never about not loving her, it's just about coming to terms with my own grief. I know it will be hard. I know I will cry a lot. But I am looking forward to snuggling and kissing her all over - that's a big change from when she was first born, and I couldn't even think about her without crying from my own pain and grief.

I apologize for rambling on and on. My carpets are getting cleaned right now, so I have nothing to do at the moment but sit at my computer! :)


----------



## FutureMommie

HappyAuntie, I'm just one day ahead of you at 9dpo, having no symptoms and not knowing whether to expect a bfp or bfn, I'm just trying to remain positive. I hope you have a wonderful trip and enjoy your neice and sister.


----------



## willbamom1day

happy and future sometimes no symptoms are a good thing. the month i got my bfp i didn't get my first symptom til 13 dpo. I pray this is yalls bfp month


----------



## Terangela

I didn't have any signs until CD 28 and I think I Oed on CD11. So 17DPO... that was only the fact that AF didn't show even though I spotted on CD27. I even sent my DH out to get tampons while I was at work sure that I would need them when I got home as I took the last of them in my purse to work. No AF so I bought a HPT and got my BFP.


----------



## sterretjie

All you lovely ladies. Have an amazing weekend x


----------



## willbamom1day

_Perhaps you can gather with friends and family this weekend - God

shout for joy_ Psalms 32:11

Have a blessed weekend :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

willb- yay for a perfect peanut! :thumbup:

guppy-keeping you in my prayers as your day to meet sweet Isaiah nears. :hugs:

mrskc-love your bump pics!! Too cute.

happyauntie-enjoy your trip and time with family. Prayer for safety while you travel.

sterr-praying that your IUI was successful according to His will for you! Hoping you get good news!!

Well, I hope everyone is doing well! Keeping you all in my prayers. I have to work late tonight. . . boooo! But I do have the weekend off. . . yay!!!! Blessings on you all!


----------



## FutureMommie

I hope you ladies are right about the no symptoms! I'm not going to test early, I'm going to hold out and see if AF shows.


----------



## willbamom1day

FutureMommie said:


> I hope you ladies are right about the no symptoms! I'm not going to test early, I'm going to hold out and see if AF shows.

i tested the morning of 14dpo the day af was due and had a +

hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

@futuremommie: I tested 11dpo and got bfp and when I did, I had hardly no symptoms. All I noticed was that my temp was up and stayed there a day or two and that never happened before. I got bfp on 2nd month of charting. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Thank you so much to all the ladies that are rooting for me, I will keep you posted one way or the other.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls :wave:

Sorry ive been MIA. I have been so sick!!! Was thinking maybe it was pre-labor symptoms...but now the DH has come down with the same illness, so i guess its not :(
Oh well. Im content being pregnant. Not even bothered that tomorrow is my due date...i just wish i knew when labor would happen! I want labor over with LOL, but wouldn't mind being preggo for the entire 2 weeks. Please pray that i heal from the cold (or allergies, or whatever it is) and that baby decides to come soon. Im going stirr crazy. Not cuz i hate being preggo but bc i just dont know when its gonna happen!!!!

THANKS! Prayers for all you ladies :hugs: love you all!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> Sorry ive been MIA. I have been so sick!!! Was thinking maybe it was pre-labor symptoms...but now the DH has come down with the same illness, so i guess its not :(
> Oh well. Im content being pregnant. Not even bothered that tomorrow is my due date...i just wish i knew when labor would happen! I want labor over with LOL, but wouldn't mind being preggo for the entire 2 weeks. Please pray that i heal from the cold (or allergies, or whatever it is) and that baby decides to come soon. Im going stirr crazy. Not cuz i hate being preggo but bc i just dont know when its gonna happen!!!!
> 
> THANKS! Prayers for all you ladies :hugs: love you all!

Yes when having a baby you must be patient. I wanted to know when I was having my daughter too. It happened at the most inopportune time, when I was in Wal-Mart. I was out shopping with my mom when the pains started to hit me. It was 5pm in the evening. I ended up delivering my daughter early that morning at 2:33am. 

Its going to happen sooner than you think!:winkwink:


----------



## willbamom1day

_I listen carefully when you pray - God_

Hope everyone is having a blessed day!


----------



## cheerios

Hi girls
Sorry I've been MIA for the longest time. I just briefly read through the last few pages. So much has happened! Wow! 

I've been busy moving house. It has been a mad rush and LOTS, lots, lots of work. Was so physically, emotionally and mentally exhausted. Had issues with my soon-to-be-ex landlord, my current landlord and even my boss. Everything happened over the last 2-3 weeks. Hubby and I had difficult times too, because both of us were so stressed over the moving house, fuses were short. 

August is turning out to be a non-TTC month. Hubby's on 30-days antibiotics treatment to cure his bacterial infection and just when he's about done and going in for his second sperm analysis tomorrow, I got a letter from my FS today saying that I also have a bacterial infection and I have to take antibiotics for the next 10 days. Argh. I was so upset, because I had already gone in for a check-up at my gynae and they said that I had no bacterial infection. And now, I hear otherwise. 

In any case, just wanted to say hi and that I'm still here. Miss you all. But also felt that I wanted to minimize my time on BnB because my TTC journey is really on a standstill. Its so "nothing's happening" that its almost funny...but frustrating. We can't even start on Clomid because of hubby's infection and now mine. So we have had FS appt, but we can't even take any ovulation medication. 

Sorry girls. Can pray for me and hubby to really be able to wait properly when nothing can be done about TTCing? I find that I'm getting so increasingly impatient when we are literally forced to not even TTC anymore. Yeah, we're supposed to abstain from sex while hubby gets his sperms checked. 

Guppy - excited for you on your upcoming birth of your baby? Have you already given birth?

someday - congrats on finding out the sex of your baby. :) Saw my friend's 1-mth old baby girl today and she's sooo sweet and had all these pink clothes.... That's really cool about having a baby girl. 

everybody else - Hello you all. Hope you had a great weekend and God bless.


----------



## Deb111

Happy due day Guppy! :happydance:

Hope you're doing ok - praying for you, DH and Isaiah xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Stopping by to say hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

@cheerios: so happy that you are back and congrats on the move.

As for me, Im just enjoying my sick day from work. Had to go to Drs to get a heart monitor, because sometimes my heart beats really fast, so I have to wear this thing for 24 hours and I guess Ill know more tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :wave:

No signs of baby yet. Im still thinking it will be Wednesday or Thursday. Either way, i cant wait to meet him! Today i took about 3 hours and just sifted through the bible finding passages to write in a little note book that i want to take into the birth. I never realized how many versuses one could find that in some way relates to getting through birth! Its amazing what a change of perspective and situtations do to you! Some verses i thought of before, now seem amazingly different!

Mrskcbrown- ive had one of those...hate it when they pull of the stickes :wacko: OUCH! LOL Hope everything is fine 

Deb & Cheerios - been praying for you both. The Lord is good! :flower:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls! :wave:
> 
> No signs of baby yet. Im still thinking it will be Wednesday or Thursday. Either way, i cant wait to meet him! Today i took about 3 hours and just sifted through the bible finding passages to write in a little note book that i want to take into the birth. I never realized how many versuses one could find that in some way relates to getting through birth! Its amazing what a change of perspective and situtations do to you! Some verses i thought of before, now seem amazingly different!
> 
> Mrskcbrown- ive had one of those...hate it when they pull of the stickes :wacko: OUCH! LOL Hope everything is fine
> 
> Deb & Cheerios - been praying for you both. The Lord is good! :flower:

What a blessing to have made it to your due date!!! I remember your BFP announcement like it was yesterday. Still praying for a good delivery.

Yes im very worried about the stickees and I have to take them off myself and drop off the monitor!!:nope:


----------



## FutureMommie

Guppy- Good luck, Excited to hear about the birth

Cheerios- I'm praying that you are able to wait patiently while the meds do their job. Hope your bfp come soon afterwards.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies. Please pray for a lady in second trimester forum, she was 14/15 weeks and they went to hospital today and there was no heart beat:nope:. She had to deliver the baby vaginally. There are no words to explain how she must be feeling:cry:. Im so nervous now. I stayed away from first tri because of the losses and now second tri is experiencing some of the same. I know God is the be all and say all in everything so just trying to remain hopeful:shrug:.

Good nite all:sleep: and you all are in my prayers:hugs:.


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww, :cry: praying for your friend hun :hugs:
so sorry for her loss, that is terrible and such a hard thing to overcome... :sad1:


----------



## sterretjie

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Please pray for a lady in second trimester forum, she was 14/15 weeks and they went to hospital today and there was no heart beat:nope:. She had to deliver the baby vaginally. There are no words to explain how she must be feeling:cry:. Im so nervous now. I stayed away from first tri because of the losses and now second tri is experiencing some of the same. I know God is the be all and say all in everything so just trying to remain hopeful:shrug:.
> 
> Good nite all:sleep: and you all are in my prayers:hugs:.

Mrskcbrown- We'll keep the lady in our prayers that God will comfort her. 

Please don't feel nervous, stay relaxed, remember God is in control. Your baby is healthy and nothing will happen to your child. Keep your faith in God. I know it's difficult when you here bad news like that but it won't happen to everyone. Your baby is fine and we've already prayed and still keep on praying that you'll have a blessed 9 months of pregnancy.

:flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies. Please pray for a lady in second trimester forum, she was 14/15 weeks and they went to hospital today and there was no heart beat:nope:. She had to deliver the baby vaginally. There are no words to explain how she must be feeling:cry:. Im so nervous now. I stayed away from first tri because of the losses and now second tri is experiencing some of the same. I know God is the be all and say all in everything so just trying to remain hopeful:shrug:.
> 
> Good nite all:sleep: and you all are in my prayers:hugs:.

Praying for her, and praying that your little one will continue to be healthy and safely snug in your tummy!


----------



## Darkest

What awful news. I hope she will be able to recover quickly both physically and mentally from this.


----------



## mrskcbrown

The young lady said that she is doing best can. I dont know her personally but I just wanted to elicit some prayers for her. I know it has to be very hard:cry:.

As for me, I have all faith in God that everything will be well. Yesterday I started my registry at Babies R us. Its so tiring doing a registry!!! I am also going to register at Target and thats it. Otherwise people can buy what they want and Ill just get the other stuff I didnt receive. Im so last minute so Im trying not to be! 

Tomorrow is 15 weeks but Im not really feeling any different:shrug:. Hopefully I will soon.

@sterrejette: How did your IUI go? Have you gotten the results?


----------



## sterretjie

mrskcbrown said:


> The young lady said that she is doing best can. I dont know her personally but I just wanted to elicit some prayers for her. I know it has to be very hard:cry:.
> 
> As for me, I have all faith in God that everything will be well. Yesterday I started my registry at Babies R us. Its so tiring doing a registry!!! I am also going to register at Target and thats it. Otherwise people can buy what they want and Ill just get the other stuff I didnt receive. Im so last minute so Im trying not to be!
> 
> Tomorrow is 15 weeks but Im not really feeling any different:shrug:. Hopefully I will soon.
> 
> @sterrejette: How did your IUI go? Have you gotten the results?

My IUI went well thanks. i was a little tender but the people working at the clinic are so nice. I was told by the nurse to only take a test on 3 september. I hope the time goes quickly.

have a lovely evening :flower:


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- My SIL miscarried not too long before I got PG, she was also between her 14th and 15th week. The placenta separated and it could have happened at any time. She was glad it happened sooner than much later in the PG. Everyone looks forward to that 12th week and think nothing can happen. My SIL even had an u/s the week before and saw the heart beat and everything looked great. The week after she was in the hospital with just the feeling something was wrong. Another ultra sound and no heartbeat and the cord had detached. 

Extremely tired still and wishing I had some energy. I took the kids to a splash park and had no energy to get up and enjoy the park myself. Doing a lot of cleaning the last while too. Not even time for nesting. I have so much I want to get rid of and clear out. Anything we don't really use all that much needs to go. Not that the house is cluttered but the more things we have the more mess that can be made. I am tired of always picking up messes.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> MrsKC- My SIL miscarried not too long before I got PG, she was also between her 14th and 15th week. The placenta separated and it could have happened at any time. She was glad it happened sooner than much later in the PG. Everyone looks forward to that 12th week and think nothing can happen. My SIL even had an u/s the week before and saw the heart beat and everything looked great. The week after she was in the hospital with just the feeling something was wrong. Another ultra sound and no heartbeat and the cord had detached.
> 
> Extremely tired still and wishing I had some energy. I took the kids to a splash park and had no energy to get up and enjoy the park myself. Doing a lot of cleaning the last while too. Not even time for nesting. I have so much I want to get rid of and clear out. Anything we don't really use all that much needs to go. Not that the house is cluttered but the more things we have the more mess that can be made. I am tired of always picking up messes.

Wow, Im sorry to hear that. I just try to not think about it. I pray that all will be well and there is nothing else that I can do. Only God has all the plans. Im really tired too. Im also more nauseous this 2nd trimester:shrug:. Oh well, I wont complain:thumbup:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow ladies, I find out the results of all my tests, and if they are all good, I get my clomid prescription. Please pray for me. though God has given me a sense of peace, I still feel I need prayer...this is the next big step in my TTC plans. God Bless and Keep you all!


----------



## sterretjie

Born2BeAMommy said:


> I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow ladies, I find out the results of all my tests, and if they are all good, I get my clomid prescription. Please pray for me. though God has given me a sense of peace, I still feel I need prayer...this is the next big step in my TTC plans. God Bless and Keep you all!

i'll be praying for you x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well ladies, we had a great visit with my sister and her family, and meeting my niece wasn't as tear-inducing as I had expected. Very bittersweet, but I made it through the visit without falling apart even once. 

I can't say the same for DH, though... he was completely smitten with her (she's 8 wks now), and he had been completely convinced this was our month based simply on the fact that I mentioned having heartburn one day last week. I got a BFN yesterday at 14dpo and told him in the car at the start of our 12 hr drive home, and he completely fell apart - cried for about 45 minutes.

Made me realize two things. First of all, it made me realize how badly he wants to be a dad, and that felt good. Secondly, it made me realize that men are not the stoic iron-clad superheroes they pretend to be. This was the first month that he had known the dates... in the past I hadn't told him any of my dates, but after a little talk early in the month, he said he wanted to know everything. So this month he knew when I ovulated, when we needed to dtd, and when I would test. This one month, he knew the things I know every day, and he couldn't handle the build-up and let-down that I go through every month. I don't want it to sound like I lost respect for him, because I didn't - if anything, it just made me respect myself a little more, made me realize that I am stronger than I think I am. (Maybe having gone through that so many times, I am just more cynical about it than he is.)

So I stopped my progesterone yesterday, and today I see signs that AF is a day or so away. And as if that weren't disappointing enough, I turn 37 on Tuesday. Before TTC, birthdays were always a celebration for me. Now they're just a reminder that we're running out of time. 

Sorry for such a downer post today, ladies. Disappointment, dread and PMS are a potent combination.


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy Auntie- I'm glad the visit went better than you expected. I'm 37 too so I know exactly what you mean about the age thing, but never give up. Our time is coming.


----------



## mrskcbrown

HappyAuntie said:


> Well ladies, we had a great visit with my sister and her family, and meeting my niece wasn't as tear-inducing as I had expected. Very bittersweet, but I made it through the visit without falling apart even once.
> 
> I can't say the same for DH, though... he was completely smitten with her (she's 8 wks now), and he had been completely convinced this was our month based simply on the fact that I mentioned having heartburn one day last week. I got a BFN yesterday at 14dpo and told him in the car at the start of our 12 hr drive home, and he completely fell apart - cried for about 45 minutes.
> 
> Made me realize two things. First of all, it made me realize how badly he wants to be a dad, and that felt good. Secondly, it made me realize that men are not the stoic iron-clad superheroes they pretend to be. This was the first month that he had known the dates... in the past I hadn't told him any of my dates, but after a little talk early in the month, he said he wanted to know everything. So this month he knew when I ovulated, when we needed to dtd, and when I would test. This one month, he knew the things I know every day, and he couldn't handle the build-up and let-down that I go through every month. I don't want it to sound like I lost respect for him, because I didn't - if anything, it just made me respect myself a little more, made me realize that I am stronger than I think I am. (Maybe having gone through that so many times, I am just more cynical about it than he is.)
> 
> So I stopped my progesterone yesterday, and today I see signs that AF is a day or so away. And as if that weren't disappointing enough, I turn 37 on Tuesday. Before TTC, birthdays were always a celebration for me. Now they're just a reminder that we're running out of time.
> 
> Sorry for such a downer post today, ladies. Disappointment, dread and PMS are a potent combination.

Happy Auntie:

My DH too wanted a baby really badly. Month after month, he couldnt bear the disappointment. At many points in our TTC, he would say lets just stop. Its not happening for us, God doesnt want me to have kids, is what he would say. Then to top it off, when we went back to our fertility specialist appointment after his sperm analysis, she told him all negative things, that his count was too low, his morphology was off and basically getting pregnant on our own was impossible! DH and I left that appt and we didnt even speak. He was so angry! TTC caused a lot of stress.

It wasnt until I spoke with a minister at my church about our almost 16 month struggle, that I started to see a little "light" at the end of the tunnel. She kept telling me in Gods perfect timing, not ours. So this month, Dh and I decided to stop all meds and etc, and in 2 months if no BFP we were going to do IUI. Well once we truly gave it to God, stayed in constant prayer about it, he blessed us with a baby.

We are older too. I am 35 and will be 36 by delivery, and DH just turned 37 on this past tuesday. I said all of this to say, even though its hard, if God put having a baby in your spirit, He will bless you. He doesnt say, "Ill put it on their minds and wont give it to them". God will give you the desire of your heart and dont worry about your age. Look at many women in the bible, they were much older when they conceived. Im not saying all of this because I am pregnant, Im saying all of this because I have been where you are, and every since then....I share and help people along this journey. I feel this is my testimony and I share it with all.

Follow what the Drs are saying, but more importantly follow what God is saying. He wont lead you wrong.

Sorry this is so long:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## sterretjie

HappyAuntie said:


> Well ladies, we had a great visit with my sister and her family, and meeting my niece wasn't as tear-inducing as I had expected. Very bittersweet, but I made it through the visit without falling apart even once.
> 
> I can't say the same for DH, though... he was completely smitten with her (she's 8 wks now), and he had been completely convinced this was our month based simply on the fact that I mentioned having heartburn one day last week. I got a BFN yesterday at 14dpo and told him in the car at the start of our 12 hr drive home, and he completely fell apart - cried for about 45 minutes.
> 
> Made me realize two things. First of all, it made me realize how badly he wants to be a dad, and that felt good. Secondly, it made me realize that men are not the stoic iron-clad superheroes they pretend to be. This was the first month that he had known the dates... in the past I hadn't told him any of my dates, but after a little talk early in the month, he said he wanted to know everything. So this month he knew when I ovulated, when we needed to dtd, and when I would test. This one month, he knew the things I know every day, and he couldn't handle the build-up and let-down that I go through every month. I don't want it to sound like I lost respect for him, because I didn't - if anything, it just made me respect myself a little more, made me realize that I am stronger than I think I am. (Maybe having gone through that so many times, I am just more cynical about it than he is.)
> 
> So I stopped my progesterone yesterday, and today I see signs that AF is a day or so away. And as if that weren't disappointing enough, I turn 37 on Tuesday. Before TTC, birthdays were always a celebration for me. Now they're just a reminder that we're running out of time.
> 
> Sorry for such a downer post today, ladies. Disappointment, dread and PMS are a potent combination.[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie i'm so sorry to hear about the bfn. I'm praying for you and your hubby. It's so true what you said about men, they sometimes seem different on how they show their emotions but they feel the pain and sadness just as much as us. I sometimes feel that my hubby is trying to be strong for us both as i'm not very good keeping strong every month when i get bfn but please remember that God knows your hearts and how much you want a baby and He will bless you with a baby, keep holding on to God's hands.
> 
> :flower:


----------



## Deb111

HappyAuntie - I'm glad you had a good trip. Sorry that hubby is finding it so tough, but I'm sure it is a huge comfort to know that he wants this as much as you. And I agree; I think we should all be proud of ourselves for the rollercoaster we go through every month. I'm not saying that he didn't already, but I think he will have a new-found respect for you now he knows what you go through each month (and that's without experiencing the hormones first hand! :wacko:) and it can only bring you even closer.


MrsKC - praying for your friend in second tri - it's unimaginable

xx


----------



## willbamom1day

I have been thinking about you all and had to get a minute to come check in on ya :hugs:

TTC ladies God has put it heavy on my heart that all desires come from Him and when He places that desire in your heart He will see it come to pass just not in our time. God is perfect and does everything in His perfect timing - in our mean time He is lining everything up. He knows the exact day and time your lil miracles will be conceived as well as born into this world. Trust Him, continue to pray and know that you will be a mother as God has set into play already by putting the desire in your hearts.

some verses to share 

_Be glad in the Lord _Psalms 32:11

_The Lord will receive my prayer _Psalms 6:9

_The words of the Lord are pure_ Psalms 12:6

_My soul shall be joyful in the Lord _Psalms 35:9

_Trust in the Lord and do good _Psalms 37:3

_For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand _Isaiah 41:13

Praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> I have been thinking about you all and had to get a minute to come check in on ya :hugs:
> 
> TTC ladies God has put it heavy on my heart that all desires come from Him and when He places that desire in your heart He will see it come to pass just not in our time. God is perfect and does everything in His perfect timing - in our mean time He is lining everything up. He knows the exact day and time your lil miracles will be conceived as well as born into this world. Trust Him, continue to pray and know that you will be a mother as God has set into play already by putting the desire in your hearts.
> 
> some verses to share
> 
> _Be glad in the Lord _Psalms 32:11
> 
> _The Lord will receive my prayer _Psalms 6:9
> 
> _The words of the Lord are pure_ Psalms 12:6
> 
> _My soul shall be joyful in the Lord _Psalms 35:9
> 
> _Trust in the Lord and do good _Psalms 37:3
> 
> _For I the Lord thy God will hold thy right hand _Isaiah 41:13
> 
> Praying for you all :hugs:

Thanks willbe! Congrats on 2nd trimester! I see we are right behind one another!!! When are you due again?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks for the prayers! doctors appointment went well. i got my prescription.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Awesome borntobeamommy! I hope the clomid works in your favor.:thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

mrskc my due date was moved up a day at my 12 week ultra sound so due date is 2/27/11

born2be great news about the doc :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC & Willbe- Think it is kinda neat that we are all 5 days apart (if I read the ticker right). MrsKC in front, I am due on the 22nd so 5 days later and then you Willbe are 5 days after me.


----------



## Darkest

Terangela said:


> MrsKC & Willbe- Think it is kinda neat that we are all 5 days apart (if I read the ticker right). MrsKC in front, I am due on the 22nd so 5 days later and then you Willbe are 5 days after me.

Awww that is so neat! But, is that the order you'll all give birth???

Hope everyone is well. I'm booked for a TransVaginal scan to see what's going on in there. Having a break from TTC for a couple of months, just until the results of the scan are back and also DH's SA results(which he has to redo in a month because they did the wrong test the first time!)
Do you know what i find weird, all my friends on the forum i have got to know only for a few months. When you get your BFP's i am genuinely happy for you all, and my posts are sincere. But, my friends on FB(some of whom had 'accident' babies) i feel so jealous and resentful and find it hard to be sincere with them. Perhaps it's because we're all trying so hard that we can relate to each other and know how hard it can be so when someone here gets their BFP it is wondrous.

Happy Auntie, hope both you and DH are feeling better today. You WILL get your turn. :hugs:

Mrskc, tera and willb(and anyone else i've missed), hope your all enjoying pregnancy and feeling well. I don't know about you but the time is flying. Can't believe how much time has passed since you all announced your BFP's!


----------



## Deb111

I agree about the BFP announcements. I think, as you said, it's partly cos we know each other's stories and how much these babies are planned and wanted - unlike some you hear about in the FB / real world, but I also think the announcements on here are done with a lot more sensitivity than many in the FB / real world! I supposem also everyone on here knows we're all trying wheras other often don't.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks, Darkest - we are both feeling much better now. AF is almost gone, and I am feeling my hope return and I'm ready to try again. That's a great feeling.

Looking at my calendar, though, this cycle is going to be so awkward - my parents will be visiting us while I'm o'ing, so we'll have to :sex: with my parents in the next room! I hate it when I have to be quiet! :blush:

:rofl:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow, I didnt realize that we were all 5 days a part. How cool! Praying for a safe delivery for all. 

Also Im praying for a VBAC, I do not want to have another caeserean again. I think they are happening too frequently because doctors are getting impatient. I will fight tooth and nail not to have one! My DR has said that if I go into natural labor I can have a VBAC, but if I have to be induced, I have to have a caesarean:nope:.

Have a great monday!:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Ecclesiastes 5:2-3> 2 Do not be rash with your mouth, And let not your heart utter anything hastily before God. For God is in heaven, and you on earth; Therefore let your words be few. 3 For a dream comes through much activity, And a fool&#8217;s voice is known by his many words.

I think too often people just start talking and don't think of 1. their audience or 2. their audiences feelings or situation. I often chatter on and spill out all my thoughts but with certain situations I remember this verse and remember to choose my words and pray before talking with people. My dear friend has two difficult situations she is going through. 1. Her oldest DD (a month younger than my DD) is a brat. She is out of control at times and is disrespectful to adults and well I have a hard time being around her DD. 2. Her and I started to TTC at the same time for our 3rd our CY were only a few days apart. She got PG the first month and then MCed shortly after. I got PG on my second CY and she has been TTC again ever since her MC. I am PG and another gal we have both gotten close to over the last year also is PG now. We get together weekly for Bible study and over the summer our group got together socially. I think it has to be hard wanting something so badly and hanging out with two ladies every week in your circle of friends that have what you want. Mine is a drug baby and the other one happened with out really trying (first month off the pill and they weren't timing anything...). So I really have to pray before I get together with her or talk to her or send her an email or FB message. I want to make sure I am not saying anything that would be hurtful but rather uplifting and encouraging. 

Just a side note about me: Here is what I struggle with. I come from a home where my parents were very negative about everything and I feel I often look at the glass 1/2 empty. I don't want to be that person. I want to be an encourager. However I don't want to come across as a know it all or preachy. I want to make sure that I 1. don't say something hurtful to people, 2. that I am saying things with out a negative undertone and 3. I don't want to gossip.


----------



## cheerios

Darkest said:


> Terangela said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what i find weird, all my friends on the forum i have got to know only for a few months. When you get your BFP's i am genuinely happy for you all, and my posts are sincere. But, my friends on FB(some of whom had 'accident' babies) i feel so jealous and resentful and find it hard to be sincere with them. Perhaps it's because we're all trying so hard that we can relate to each other and know how hard it can be so when someone here gets their BFP it is wondrous.
> 
> Hey Darkest
> I can completely understand!!! Really. I suppose I will never know if my friends on FB had problems TTCing and whether their baby is like "quick" or took a long time to arrive. But it does feel like they didn't have problems conceiving. I find that I really need to guard my heart, ESPECIALLY when they are Christians too.
> 
> I struggle with the we believe in the same God, but God chose to grant them their baby first, even though I'm pretty sure I started TTCing first. Sorta like "Sorry Lord, but I thought I got into the queue earlier than the others. Why are the others getting the things they want first?"
> 
> I know I shouldn't question God, cos God is God and He is allowed to do whatever He wants. But I do struggle with being honest with God and yet knowing that this IS unfair. In Bible school, some speaker said, God isn't fair, but He is just- He used the parable of the talents to illustrate his point. Fairness would be everybody receiving the same number of talents. But the stewards got different number of talents. But God is just. He will judge us according to what we have been given.
> 
> I suppose that would mean, if I've been "given" a longer TTC journey, I would be rewarded according too???
> 
> Anyway, its great to talk about issues like this here.Click to expand...


----------



## cheerios

Terangela said:


> Ecclesiastes 5:2-3> 2 Do not be rash with your mouth, And let not your heart utter anything hastily before God. For God is in heaven, and you on earth; Therefore let your words be few. 3 For a dream comes through much activity, And a fools voice is known by his many words.
> 
> I think too often people just start talking and don't think of 1. their audience or 2. their audiences feelings or situation. I often chatter on and spill out all my thoughts but with certain situations I remember this verse and remember to choose my words and pray before talking with people. My dear friend has two difficult situations she is going through. 1. Her oldest DD (a month younger than my DD) is a brat. She is out of control at times and is disrespectful to adults and well I have a hard time being around her DD. 2. Her and I started to TTC at the same time for our 3rd our CY were only a few days apart. She got PG the first month and then MCed shortly after. I got PG on my second CY and she has been TTC again ever since her MC. I am PG and another gal we have both gotten close to over the last year also is PG now. We get together weekly for Bible study and over the summer our group got together socially. I think it has to be hard wanting something so badly and hanging out with two ladies every week in your circle of friends that have what you want. Mine is a drug baby and the other one happened with out really trying (first month off the pill and they weren't timing anything...). So I really have to pray before I get together with her or talk to her or send her an email or FB message. I want to make sure I am not saying anything that would be hurtful but rather uplifting and encouraging.
> 
> Just a side note about me: Here is what I struggle with. I come from a home where my parents were very negative about everything and I feel I often look at the glass 1/2 empty. I don't want to be that person. I want to be an encourager. However I don't want to come across as a know it all or preachy. I want to make sure that I 1. don't say something hurtful to people, 2. that I am saying things with out a negative undertone and 3. I don't want to gossip.


Hey Terangela

Thanks for sharing so honestly. I think its great that you pray before you get together with the others, so you guard your heart and your mouth too. Its never easy, but its great that you make the effort to. 

I can agree with you. My dad was never satisfied with any of us in the family. It got to the point that none of his children even tried to reach his unattainable standards anymore. Dad even looked down on my Mom, for the fact that she worked for the government all her life and never really earned as much as money as he did, working for the private sector. 

This rubbed off me, in the sense that I keep trying to compare myself to others to try and see if "I'm ok", or if I'm keeping up with the others. With TTCing, its like "Oh no, I've been married 4.5 yrs already and still have no baby"... I'm not surprised if my relatives in Singapore already think we might be infertile. 

THat's why I love Joyce Meyer. Its amazing how God used all the difficult episodes in her life to make something beyond beautiful out of it. She speaks out of the pain that God brought her through. So many things that she preaches, she preaches from the heart because she's "been there, done that". I'm always so ministered by her sermons....speaking of which, I should listen to them again.


----------



## camishantel

need some prayers ... so far everything is going good but am so scared as I have lost 4 now... just need to get past the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Deb111

So sorry about your losses hun. Praying that your sticky bean is making itself comfy for the next 7 months. Wishing you a H&H pregnancy xx


----------



## somedaymama

camishantel said:


> need some prayers ... so far everything is going good but am so scared as I have lost 4 now... just need to get past the next couple of weeks...

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Prayers for a healthy 9 months for you and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

*HappyAuntie*- I am glad that you found the strength within yourself! Im also glad that you and your DH are truly together on subject, even if it is tough for him. Maybe it will be a good thing that you two are *really* going through it together now :shrug: at any rate, you are strong! keep the faith and the strength will come with it :flower: Sorry about the constant reminder. Just remember that its never too late to have a baby. In God's eyes we dont have an expiration date :hugs: 
OMG! i would never be able to :sex: while my parents or in-laws were in! you are one brave chicka! I def. could NEVER bring myself to DTD within the same house as the in-laws! Good luck with that! LOL of course, maybe that will be the "heat" you need :winkwink: 

*WillB*- i know those versus were meant for the TTC ladies, but i just wanted to thank you for sharing them because they have helped me in my current state as well :friends: Hope all is well with you dear! 

*Born2BeAMommy* - so glad your appt went well and everything is working out for your prescriptions! that is great news! 

*Darkest* - when is your TransVaginal booked for? Will be praying for that! Sorry to hear they messed up your DHs tests :dohh: I am anxious for you to start trying again. the Lord is going to bless you (and all these other wonderful ladies) very soon, i just know it :friends:

*mrskcbrown*- im in agreement with you on the VBAC! It can be done and i agree that doctors are too quick these days. Seems once you get to 40 weeks BAM! You've got deadlines! And just remember, an induction is always medically indicated just because you get to the 41 week mark. Make them keep tabs on your LO and everything bc you may find that everything is fine, avoid the induction (which its my understanding you cant have anyways) and then go into spontaneous labor! That is great and i believe with you that you WILL get your chance at a VBAC :dance: 

*Terangela* i feel the same way sometimes. My dear friend has been TTC for 5 yrs now. They have tried everything and now the are fighting with insurance company to cover the cost for IVF (i think thats what it is :dohh:) anyways, i try not say anything about my pregnancy bc i fear that will upset her and you are right, we need to be sensitive to these matters. Sometimes i ever feel guilty for being pregnant bc i am so much younger and it didn't take much. I just wish there was something i could do, but i also look forward to when we have our babies together and that life. Even my being around her i fear may upset her simply bc i look pregnant. I just hope she knows that i am cheering her on. (which i do. she is great and i cant wait for her to be a mama!) but you are completely correct on the subject! 
*
cheerios* - i too contemplate that with other aspects in my life (not baby related). Even the little things. For instance, purchasing a home. We def. do NOT have enough $$$$ for that and then i see ppl who throw their money away and yet somehow they own and dont rent. Guess im just jelous (im working on it) but like you said why do they get it and others not? :shrug: suppose its bc the good Lord knows more than we know! He knows what we need before we even ask for it (if we ask for it). He see's the entire picture, as a whole and not just little clips like we do. Even though its hard i try to think its for our own good because God sees everything and not just little clippings. :hugs:

*camishantel*- will be in prayer for you and your new baby :cloud9: i am sincerely sorry for your losses. THIS baby WILL go full term and he or she will be as healthy and happy as can-be :flow:

Congrats to the ladies who just made it the 2nd trimester! That is wonderful! :dance:
congrats camishantel on your first trimester baby! :dance:

*Everyone else* hope you had a great monday! Any fun plans for the labor day weekend? Im not sure what we are up to. My mother, step-dad and gram are coming for a visit (from PA) and will be here Friday through Tuesday (or monday night, i can't remember :dohh:) So that will be nice. Havn't seen any of them since we moved in mid-may! though, hopefully i have Isaiah by then!she is still coming up even i dont, but surely he will be here by Friday! 

*AFM*- I had a busy day! Had to drop DH off at work (he couldn't get off the appt :sad1:) which was a first, he is ALWAYS very good about going with me for baby checks and what not. Anyways, since im 41 weeks they orginigally wanted to induced tomorrow or Wednesday but i declined the induction unless there were true medical reasons. Therefore, i went and had an AFI (amniotic fluid index) (its basically an ultra-sound) they checked amniotic levels, the umbelical cord, the babys movement and heartbeat, as well as the placenta. Everything is GREAT! :dance: Fluid levels are fine and dandy and baby is super happy! then i had to have a procedure done where they hook to straps to my belly and monitor the babys HB while i push a button when he moved. He was super active (praise GOD!). Everything is fine and perfect and i dont have to worry about an induction just yet! :wohoo: thank you all so much for you prayers on this! God is GREAT!!!! :yipee:

This afternoon i went in and met one of the OBs (my MWs were out :wacko:) She did a membrane stripping. She seemed hopeful that it would work so i really hope it does! I am now 2CMs dilated, 50% effaced, and stationed at -1 and the fact that im a week overdue, she seemed to think it would work. Said it *should* work within 72 hours! :dance: hope she's right and it does the trick! At any rate, i am just so glad that i had to get these tests ran bc it put my heart at more peace over the induction thing (something i was praying about after dropping the DH off- that my heart would be put to peace about it). Now that i know i dont have to go back until Friday i feel as if having this baby on my own is possible and a realistic "goal". Praise God! for He IS GOOD!

And my church has been such a blessing! We have nearly $300 in gift cards to Babies R Us and some other places, and we got some cute, useful gifts as well. What a blessing. Im not very good at accepting gifts so im praying that i can find a great way to thank them in return. MAn, is our God GOOD!

Sorry for the epic post :blush:


----------



## somedaymama

Hey Guppy, I was just wondering how you are doing. Thanks for the update on little guppy...it's great that he's doing so well and you don't need to be induced for now. I hope the stretch & sweep works soon!


----------



## Darkest

Guppy, scan is booked for 29th Sept. So, just over 4 weeks away. Just want it over with so i can start to move forward(hopefully).

Cami, sending lots of sticky baby dust your way.


----------



## Deb111

Guppy, so glad Isaiah is doing so well. Praying he arrives soon - we're all waiting here to meet him! :happydance:


----------



## camishantel

thank you ladies... I am off to work now but will write more later again thank you and most days I feel like everything is going fine and will be fine and other days that stupid worry kicks in...


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest- Praying that you wont even have to go to the testing :winkwink:

Thanks ladies :friends:
I am really starting to think im not gonna go into labor on my own :sad1: Im perfectly content being pregnant, but playing this waiting game is getting mentally challenging. Its like every morning i wake up and labor hasn't started...it gets harder...:(
How is it that ive been 2CMs dilated, 50% effaced, and stationed at -1 for at least the week and there is NO sign 
whatsoever that he is coming out today :cry:


----------



## willbamom1day

Wanted to let you all know I am always thinking about you and praying for you all :hugs:

_Look up today to see how high my faithfulness rises - God
Thy faithfulness reacheth unto the clouds_ Psalms 36:5


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy051708 said:


> I am really starting to think im not gonna go into labor on my own :sad1: Im perfectly content being pregnant, but playing this waiting game is getting mentally challenging. Its like every morning i wake up and labor hasn't started...it gets harder...:(
> How is it that ive been 2CMs dilated, 50% effaced, and stationed at -1 for at least the week and there is NO sign
> whatsoever that he is coming out today :cry:

Don't give up yet! I don't know if your Bradley workbook is the same as the one I'm using, but it says that a Harvard study found that the average gestation is 41 1/7 weeks...or 8 days "overdue," right where you are now! It's normal for first time moms to be a little overdue. Just give him a little more time...he'll come when he's ready. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I am really starting to think im not gonna go into labor on my own :sad1: Im perfectly content being pregnant, but playing this waiting game is getting mentally challenging. Its like every morning i wake up and labor hasn't started...it gets harder...:(
> How is it that ive been 2CMs dilated, 50% effaced, and stationed at -1 for at least the week and there is NO sign
> whatsoever that he is coming out today :cry:
> 
> Don't give up yet! I don't know if your Bradley workbook is the same as the one I'm using, but it says that a Harvard study found that the average gestation is 41 1/7 weeks...or 8 days "overdue," right where you are now! It's normal for first time moms to be a little overdue. Just give him a little more time...he'll come when he's ready. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. :hugs: My husband was reminding me of what Bradley says this morning. I love being pregnant, and i was anticipating going overdue...just not THIS overdue. Up until yesterday i was fine, but now its just starting to take an emotional toll on me...but you are right about Bradley...maybe tonight something will happen bc at this point im feeling nothing. :nope:


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- Hugs! I really hope he comes soon for you with out having to be induced.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi everyone!:flower:

I have been in revival for the last two nights at my church. I have been volunteering and doing registration. We also take a class during the revival called, "I still do" which is a marriage class and then after that we have worship with an awesome preacher from Florida named Bishop Rudolph McKissick. The last 2 nites have really blessed my soul and it has helped me to put things into perspective and to release a lot. I cried like a baby the first night during altar call because I just felt like the "enemy" was trying to hold me back with these financial issues. The minister taught me that sometimes God allows the trials because he wants to bless you. Trials are not a symbol of disobedience as most people think. 

I just gave it over to God and we just paid what we could. I made sure we had the necessities like food and shelter, and anything else I could fit in, but outside of that, if I didnt have it, I cant stress over it.:shrug:

Also Dh has come around to see that a "budget":dohh: does actually work if you work it. He actually sees now that you cant set up automatic payment for all these things, when his check is not stable. My pay is the only one that is the same every time, because I am salaried. He is hourly. So I listen to him as he talks, and I dont say I told you so, but in my mind I really want to say that:haha:. I told him stuff that we can eliminate and cut down lets make that sacrifice. He likes smart phones and etc, but I told him, we have a house and 3 cell phones on our plan and its coming to approximately 370 a month! What a waste! My husband is a talker, texter and emailer:haha:. He will live though with just text messaging.

We are trying to be blessed with our own home and so we have to make the sacrifice! We live in a very nice home, owned by may parents but im just really ready to get out, even though they are such a blessing to us.:hugs:

So anywho, after my long post....I feel much better. Baby is doing well as we embark upon 16 weeks!:happydance:.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## sterretjie

:flower:Hiya Ladies

Psalm 107:35

He (God) turns a wilderness into a pool of water and a dry ground into water springs!

- God can take the barren things and make them fruitful.
- A wilderness can become a pool of water.
- Dry ground can be transformed into springs of water.
- The goodness of God transforms things.

PRAYER: Lord, Your goodness is what I need and long for! Come and fill my life and transform it with Your goodness. Amen.

Could you please keep me in your prayers. I need to do my test Friday but i'm scared that it might be bfn again. I felt so positive this month but all the symptoms went away suddenly, my bb's was so sore especially on the sides and it just stopped the one day but yesterday i started getting slight cramps in the afternoon that came and went and i had a little bit of spotting yesterday (13dpiui) only when i wiped and today it seems to be more cream color ,sorry if it's too much information. Please pray with me for a bfp PLEASE!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretjie said:


> :flower:Hiya Ladies
> 
> Psalm 107:35
> 
> He (God) turns a wilderness into a pool of water and a dry ground into water springs!
> 
> - God can take the barren things and make them fruitful.
> - A wilderness can become a pool of water.
> - Dry ground can be transformed into springs of water.
> - The goodness of God transforms things.
> 
> PRAYER: Lord, Your goodness is what I need and long for! Come and fill my life and transform it with Your goodness. Amen.
> 
> Could you please keep me in your prayers. I need to do my test Friday but i'm scared that it might be bfn again. I felt so positive this month but all the symptoms went away suddenly, my bb's was so sore especially on the sides and it just stopped the one day but yesterday i started getting slight cramps in the afternoon that came and went and i had a little bit of spotting yesterday (13dpiui) only when i wiped and today it seems to be more cream color ,sorry if it's too much information. Please pray with me for a bfp PLEASE!!

Praying for you! Asking God for your BFP! Have you tested already?


----------



## somedaymama

praying, sterretjie!


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> praying, sterretjie!

Me too sweetie :flower:

What a way to be faithful mrskcbrown! :dance: 

Im doing okay. My mom, gram, and step-dad are coming tomorrow from PA...i would have liked to have had him before they get here, but im not having any signs of labor so...its looking like i'll be in the hospital while they are here :sad1:
i havnt seen them since the move in May, so it would be disappointing being in the hospital while they are here...then i wont get to see them until we go home for Thanksgiving. :(

anyways, i had minor cramping last night so hopefully that gave me some progress. Im thinking they will want to induce on Friday. If that is the case, i am requesting they break my water before doing anything medicinally. the only thing is i think i need to be at least 3CM dilated, and as of monday i was only 2, so im not sure if they will. :shrug: will you ladies pray that either a.) i go into labor either today or tomorrow or b.) that i will be far enough dilated to have my waters broken instead of using pessarys & the drip? I KNOW what the Lord has called me to do...just cant figure out what His plan is with all of this :shrug:...or is this Satan trying to pull me down?


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- Finances are hard at times here too. I don't have a lot of the frills, but we do live in a very nice house. Not huge but we did do a few extras in the house and we keep it clean. We don't have expensive furniture, we don't go on trips, we budget and follow it. I have to say no to outings that cost money, I have to say no to going out for dinner with friends, I have to say no to the things I want to spend money on. I would love to spend more on the frills, but it isn't in the budget. I have a friend who thinks she is in the same situation, however her and her DH buy all the latest blue rays that come out, they bought a $300 bouncy house for the kids, they spent $1200 on b-day gifts for their 2 year old... I work part time to help pay down our bottom line debt, she doesn't work and refuses to take a job or makes excuses that it just doesn't work logistically... her DH is home more than mine and I have time. So I have a hard time listening to her complain about debt when I know that a lot of it is consumer debt. I can't relate.

Sterj- Hope that the hpt shows a BFP! My usual cycle (when I am on fertility meds) is I spot the day before I got AF. The cycle I got pg I spotted and then expected af the next day. Nothing I went and bought a hpt after work when af hadn't showed all day the next day and I did start getting white cm after that.


----------



## FutureMommie

Ster- I'm praying that you get you bfp!

Guppy- Praying that your little one decided to come on his own!

I hope everyone else is doing great, I'm 9 dpo and waiting to O


----------



## sterretjie

mrskcbrown I told myself that i would not do this testing again this month but i couldn't keep myself from testing on sunday which i think was 11dpiui and i got a bfn. I know it was too early but i'm doubting a little now that i'll get a bfp :flower: but saying that i also know with our God we can move mountains so for God to help me get a bfp is SOOO POSSIBLE!!:flower:

If it's a bfn i think i'll be stronger emotionally this month as i've prepared myself rather for bfn but i'll be so dissappointed in the fact that this month will basically have been the last chance for my sister to be here with me in the UK before she goes back to South Africa the end of May next year as she only had a 2 year VISA and i would have loved to have my sister here when i have the baby, but i won't lose my faith in God. Everything happens with a reasons. Hubby and I decided if this turns out to be bfn i know i'll have to have a normal period like the last IUI before i can do my last IUI but i think i'll put the next IUI out for another month as it will be our 7th year anniversary 8th November and dh wants to take me to Gran Canary Islands - Puerto Rico and i don't want to take any chances with my last IUI cycle. If the IUI's won't work, i'll have 2 IVF's lined up and the pregnancy rate for it is alot higher than IUI.

I can't help though to ask questions about this IUI cycle i had. Nothing is wrong with either of us and this cycle i had 2 mature follies (18mm & 19mm) and hubby's sperm motility was 75% which they said was good - i just can't help to wonder what is preventing me from getting pregnant. Surely there must be something wrong with me. I'm sorry, I'm sure i'm confusing everyone sending positive messages and negative thoughts mixed but i've got mixed emotions at the moment. I want to be positive but i know i'll be even more dissappointed if i'm positive and i get a bfn than rather expecting a bfn, i don't know if this makes any sense.

If it wasn't for this website and you lovely ladies then i really don't know how i would get through these months but i feel alot better knowing that there's people knowing exactly how i feel and supporting each other and it doesn't matter what as long as we keep each other in our prayers God will keep us strong

Thank you so much for all the support and advise


:angel:


----------



## camishantel

I TRUST HIM I TRUST HIM I TRUST HIM.... my mantra for today as I have been having some times of doubt today... so I TRUST HIM I TRUST HIM I TRUST HIM

Ster- praying for you hun


----------



## willbamom1day

sterr prayers for your test - may you pass it with flying colors because of Gods grace :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Cami- I hope God answers your prayers! It is hard to trust at times.


----------



## Cornbread

Hey ladies! I just wanted to drop in and say hi. I'm not on much right now b/c I started my new job and have to be up at 6am and between that all day and being tired all the time, I'm not on the internet as much as I used to be. But, you are all in my thoughts and prayers all the time. Corn Puff and I are doing well, I just got to see Puff on ultrasound today, saw the heartbeat and everything. Hooah! God is good.


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

I feel so BLESSED today!!!! PRAISE GOD for blessing me and dh with a BFP with clearblue digital pregnancy test. I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant.

I was SOOOO SHOCKED as i didn't expect it at all as all my symptoms went away and i started spotting a little bit but the nurse told me it's normal.

THANK YOU SO SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND SUPPORT AND MAY GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU WITH BFP SOON AS WELL!!!!

It took dh and myself a little bit more than 6 years and today i can finally say I'M GOING TO BE A MOMMY XXXX

LOVE YOU ALL SO SO MUCH AND BLESSINGS TO YOU ALL XXX


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh congratulations, Sterr!! I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Deb111

So thrilled for you both Sterr - H&H 9 months to you :baby: xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Sterr! God has blessed you for being so patient and so kind to others. You always have a spirit of happiness for others and God sees that. How awesome!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Also Guppy is in labor. Not sure how far long but she has updated her journal. yay!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Darkest

Yay sterr!!! Congratulations!!! Sending tonnes and tonnes of sticky baby :dust: your way!!!


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Also Guppy is in labor. Not sure how far long but she has updated her journal. yay!:happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Terangela

Double blessings today! Congratulations Sterr, I was praying for a BFP for you this morning! Yay, Guppy is in labor finally! Praise be to God!


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats sterretjie!!! :wohoo:

:yipee: I am so excited for you!! :yipee:

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

My name is Karen. I was wondering if you all mind if I join in your group. I love the Lord and would love to be in a group with like minded ladies. 

As you can see from my ticker I am having a tubal reversal (TR) in about a month. I am very excited. I have 2 boys and my DH has none of his own.

Congrats to all the current and new BFP and prayers for those of you who are TTC.


----------



## Deb111

Hi Karen - welcome to the group :flower:

You've joined us on a good day - one :bfp: and one in labour! :happydance:

Wishing you all the best for your TTC journey xx


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Karen! :wave:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Karen! SO happy you have joined us. I love this group!:thumbup:


----------



## Darkest

Hi and welcome. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Karen! :hi:


----------



## Sayuri

Hello All!

Hope everyone is well! havent been on in a while was having problems with Internet. I have had such a hard couple of weeks. We had a fire in the house Praise God! my 70 year old mother was there with me otherwise the damage would have been soooo much worse! consequently we have no hot water and having to boil water.

I was really depressed because we had finished the nursery and now most of the firedamaged stuff or salvaged stuff has ended up in there! the house is a tip whist we wait for the workmen to start work, all I kept thinking was why now? when baby is so close to be born.

I then was taken to hospital with food poisoning and put on a drip thankfully we are both alright now, I would love for you guys to pray for us its been really tough and I doubt I can stay at home once the baby has arrived will have to stay with my parents for a bit Dh is not happy with the thought of being separated from me and baby.

I hope all of you are well and I am still praying for you all and your journeys God Bless xxx


----------



## Sayuri

Welcome Karen!


----------



## somedaymama

Wow, Sayuri, I'm glad you guys are okay! Sorry the fire is messing up your nursery. :( I didn't remember that you were so far along - you're already 39 weeks!! How are you feeling? (other than the food poisoning :()


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for you Sayuri. Hopefully something can be done so that you all can be together. Look how far you are....WOW!

Guppy had her baby boy early this morning. So Isaiah is here and Im sure she is happy as can be and trying to take it all in.

Hope everyone is well. My family is here for Labor day and so Im going to enjoy them while I can....


----------



## sterretjie

Hiya ladies

I'm so excited after find out that i'm pregnant at 16dpIUI the same day i found out i'm pregnant i was spotting brown which turned into red blood which started since friday afternoon and i'm still having it. It's not pouring out of me but when i wipe it definetely blood. I asked the nurse if it could be a genetic thing as my mom had her period normal up to 4-5 months with all 3 children as well as some of her sisters and my grandmother. The thing is I'm so scared that something would happen to the baby. The nurse told me that it's too early to really do any checks and that i have to do another pregnancy test at the end of next week to see if i'm still pregnant but she said that the bleeding might be normal as well. PLEASE PRAY FOR ME!!!

The thing that gives me hope is my temperature as well as it went down a little 98.34 which is still above cover line and then went up to 98.50 and this morning to 98.60 which is a good sign.

please please pray for me and dh. I don't want to lose my baby


----------



## Darkest

Sterr, thinking of you. fx'd baby is fine and snug. Sending lots and lots of sticky baby :dust:


----------



## Deb111

Sorry to hear about the concerns you have Sterr. Praying that this is all normal for you and that :baby: is fine. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## somedaymama

Praying, sterretjie. Can you have them do a physical exam on you? I had some bleeding in early pregnancy and they did a check to feel if something on my cervix was closed, and since it was they weren't concerned about the bleeding. I know this is very scary. Praying for you and your baby. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Sunday all,

Thanks for all the warm welcomes.

Sterr, I will be praying for you and the baby. Just continue to praise God and thank Him for a healty 9 months.

Sayuri, I am sorry to hear about the fire. I am glad you all were not hurt. I hope the workman get everything fixed and cleaned up real soon.

Please keep me in prayer as I get closer to having my TR I am so excited.


----------



## Sayuri

Morning!

The workman have come to assess damage hopefully it should be done soon thankyou for your prayers!

SomedayMama I am getting ALOT of twinges in my back so who knows when this little one likes being tucked up inside it seems! How have you been feeling?

Starr dont worry I had bleeding through week 4-10 of my pregnancy so its not always negative sometimes its the body clearing out the womb.

Ready for one more thankyou!

SO HAPPY for Guppy!!!!!!! she must be over the moon, I cant wait now.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you, Sterr! By God's grace, your baby is safe and healthy. :hugs:

Sorry about the situation in your home, Sayuri. I pray it all gets sorted out soon. Good luck with the birth of your baby in a few days.

And :happydance: for GUPPY!!! So glad Isaiah is here :flower:

How is everyone doing? It's been a while since I last posted, but I have been following the thread. So glad the pregnancies are advancing beautifully (Mrskc, Willbeamom and Angela....wow, all days apart :D. Also Cornbread and Somedaymama...and thenew addition, Sterr :hugs:). For everyone else....Deb, Rdy, FutureMom, Happy Aunty, Cheerios.....sending you all loads of sticky :dust:

Welcome to the thread, Ready. Praying for you!

As for me, I'm just praying for my AF to start ASAP, so I can start my pre-IVF assessment. Hoping to get the actual process started (i.e. the injections) by early October or so.

Wishing everyone a blessed day!!!

:hug:


----------



## willbamom1day

So much has been going on around here and looks like God is still in the miracle working business :happydance:

I need some prayers from my fellow believers for my grandmother Virginia - I have been away because on Thursday she started spitting up blood so we took her to the doc on Friday and they admitted her and now she is going thru testing as they think she may have lung cancer :cry: Thank you in advance :hugs:

cornbread glad to see all is well on your side - check in as often as you can

sterr Congratulations! I am so extremly happy for you and your hubby. May God bless you with a happy and healthy pregnancy

Welcome Karen prayers are going up for your TR

Sayuri I am so sorry to hear of all you are going through :hugs: hang in there as God will make it all right and soon you will be meeting your lil one.

_Happy is the people whose God is the Lord_ Psalms 144:15

May you all be blessed and feel Gods grace in all you do :hugs:


----------



## sterretjie

Hi Ladies

Thought i'd let you all know that I lost my baby. Before i could even meet my angel on a scan i lost my baby.

Please pray for me and dh

I'm going to keep away from internet for away just to get better

I'll keep on praying for all of you

s


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry Sterr.....so very sorry.


----------



## Darkest

So sorry sterr. :hug: xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
praying for you, Ster.


----------



## Deb111

So so sorry Sterr :hug:

Praying for you and your hubby xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

:cry: Im so sorry Sterr! Praying for you and DH and take all the time you need as I know this is very hard for you all.


----------



## somedaymama

so, so sorry sterretjie. praying for you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

sterr my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Sterr, I am so sorry about your lost. I will be praying that God gives you the peace and strength you need. Take all the time you need.:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies!
Sorry to be absent from the group for so long. . .I just needed a break. Not only have we been beyond busy, but I just don't really want to think about anything "baby" at the moment :blush: All it does is make me sad, so I try to keep it out of my mind :dohh: I've been keeping up with all the posts so I know what to pray for each of you about though!!:hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies! I am glad that you can join us!! :flower:

Sterr-so sorry to hear of your loss dear. :hugs: I can't imagine what you're going through, but I do know God is big enough, and you will be blessed.

Hope everyone had a very blessed long weekend and have a great week!:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

conbread- yay! Glad your little one is doing great

Welcome Karen

Sayuri- Sorry to hear about the fire but glad everyone is safe.

Sterr- I am soo sorry to hear about your loss, I'm praying for you guys!


----------



## beanni #1

Hi All,

Haven't been on for a while and not caught up on all the posts.

Really sorry for your loss Sterr, will keep you and hubby in my prayers.

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats to Guppy.

Hope everyone is doing well.

We thank GOD all is well with me and family.


----------



## Terangela

Sterr- So sorry to hear about your loss. God be with you and your DH in this time of healing!


----------



## somedaymama

Hi beanni! How are you feeling? How's the baby? :D


----------



## Weewendyg

Hello Ladies....

May I join your thread? I am currently on my first day of injectibles with 2nd IUI and praying for a miracle.

My hubby and I lost our 'first' in December of last year. Scan on Christmas Eve showed no heartbeat at 9 weeks followed by a D&C on New Year's Eve. 

I have been so inspired by listening to all of your stories and praying that I can be another success story here!

LOADS OF BABY DUST AND PRAYERS FOR EVERYONE!

Wendy


----------



## ready4onemore

Weewendyg said:


> Hello Ladies....
> 
> May I join your thread? I am currently on my first day of injectibles with 2nd IUI and praying for a miracle.
> 
> My hubby and I lost our 'first' in December of last year. Scan on Christmas Eve showed no heartbeat at 9 weeks followed by a D&C on New Year's Eve.
> 
> I have been so inspired by listening to all of your stories and praying that I can be another success story here!
> 
> LOADS OF BABY DUST AND PRAYERS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Wendy


Welcome Weewendyg.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, Weewendy! :hi:


----------



## Weewendyg

Thank you ladies! God Bless


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Weewendy! Praying for your BFP!:flower:


----------



## americancutie

Hi Ladies. I am new here and would love to join this thread. I think I joined the site awhile ago but havent used it until now. It has been prayed over me that I would conceive but I am starting to question it instead of having faith. I am praying for all wanting a bfp and for healthy pregnancies for those with one :)


----------



## ready4onemore

americancutie said:


> Hi Ladies. I am new here and would love to join this thread. I think I joined the site awhile ago but havent used it until now. It has been prayed over me that I would conceive but I am starting to question it instead of having faith. I am praying for all wanting a bfp and for healthy pregnancies for those with one :)

Welcome americancutie,

My name is Karen. I am pretty new to this forum but not the board. I will be having a tubal reversal in less than a month.:happydance: Once I have my TR I will be TTC as well. The ladies here are very nice and I find them very helpful.

If you don't mind me asking why are you questioning it? We just need faith the size of a mustard seed. Which is very small. We will stand in faith with you if you like. 

Be Blessed.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Weewendyg and americancutie! :wave:


----------



## americancutie

Thanks ready! Not sure why I question it. I guess its just hard with the situations around me. A friend I know purposely got pregnant to keep her boyfriend and another girl I know is pregnant again after an abortion and wants to abort the new one too.


----------



## americancutie

But I do pray for them and their babies!


----------



## beanni #1

somedaymama said:


> Hi beanni! How are you feeling? How's the baby? :D

Hi Someday. I am doing very well thanks, and so is this little one. feeling very tired a lot of the time, i thought this was meant to be when i had the most energy but all I want to do is sleep like I did in 1st tri.

Anyways how are you doing? Hope all is going well with you and your little one


----------



## beanni #1

:wave: welcome weewendy and americancutie.


----------



## Deb111

Welcome Wendy and americancutie :flower:

Americancutie - I know how you feel, it is hard to keep faith and i struggle with that a lot and keep thinking I'm obviously not meant to have a baby :cry:

I'm sure you will both get lots of support here xx


----------



## ready4onemore

americancutie said:


> Thanks ready! Not sure why I question it. I guess its just hard with the situations around me. A friend I know purposely got pregnant to keep her boyfriend and another girl I know is pregnant again after an abortion and wants to abort the new one too.

I can see how that would be depressing or make you sad but don't let it get to you. Just continue to pray for them. Let God deal with their heart and you just be encourage to recieve the blessing He can give you.

Be Blessed.


----------



## somedaymama

beanni #1 said:


> Hi Someday. I am doing very well thanks, and so is this little one. feeling very tired a lot of the time, i thought this was meant to be when i had the most energy but all I want to do is sleep like I did in 1st tri.
> 
> Anyways how are you doing? Hope all is going well with you and your little one

I'm glad you are doing well! I know what you mean - I was exhausted all summer, even though everyone said it should be high energy time. Now that we're getting close to the 3rd trimester, I am still really tired all the time plus I'm too uncomfortable to sleep much at night! I'm not complaining though...I'm so happy that Baby and I are healthy. :D It's hard to believe that in just over 3 months our babies will be here!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies just checking in to say hi.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome ladies!! Glad you can join us! :)


----------



## Darkest

My friends daughter had twins the other day. They lost the little girl today. Would you all pray for the little boy Harrison to get strong. Thanks.


----------



## ready4onemore

Darkest said:


> My friends daughter had twins the other day. They lost the little girl today. Would you all pray for the little boy Harrison to get strong. Thanks.

I will be praying for him and the mother.


----------



## mrskcbrown

:cry:I will be praying for them Darkest. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## camishantel

I will definitely pray for them :cry: ........

I did have my scan today ladies and
 



Attached Files:







Photo0009.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Deb111

Darkest - praying for your friend and her family 

Cami - that's one cute scan picture :thumbup: Hope you are feeling a bit more at ease about things now xx


----------



## willbamom1day

Hello everyone :hugs:

Haven't been around with spending all my days at the hospital with my grandmother - we are standing in faith and believing all her test will come back negative for God's glory.

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:

I will pray for those with specific prayers and of course keep you all in my prayers.

_Take some time for yourself for healing, guiet time and rest this weekend - God

Be still and know that I am God _Psalms 46:10


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just wanted to say hi!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. I am having a great day so far. Church was really good. 

Be Blessed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@willbeamom: Your grandmother is still in our prayers!:flower:

As for me, just relaxing from a great weekend with DH and now its back to work in the morning! Thank God for a job:cloud9:!


----------



## willbamom1day

_This is the day the Lord has made; let us rejoice and be glad in it_ Psalms 118:24

Hope everyone had a great weekend! May this week be full of blessings for you all :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well

I would appreciate some prayers ... life just seems VERY hard right now :cry:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im praying for you Deb! I hope all is well soon!


----------



## willbamom1day

Deb111 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> I would appreciate some prayers ... life just seems VERY hard right now :cry:

I have said a prayer for you and will continue to keep you in my prayers as I always do :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Just a quick check in to let all my TTC ladies and preggo ladies know that I am thinking of you all. Hope all is well.

Be blessed.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks Karen! :hi: Gosh, only 3 more weeks till your surgery - that's great!

I've been lurking for a while now because my parents were here visiting, so I didn't have as much time to putter around online as I normally do. It was so great to have them here... my dad got more honey-dos done in a week than DH has had time to do in the last year! We had a sewer main break during their visit, so we were unable to use ANY indoor plumbing for five days until it got fixed, and mom and dad were such troopers about it - I am seriously blessed by my family. (And seriously blessed with working indoor plumbing again, too! Don't take your flushing toilets for granted, ladies! :rofl: ) I also ovulated during their visit, so DH and I just had to do our thing and hope I was quiet enough that my parents didn't hear us! :blush: With all that going on, I seriously doubt this is going to be our month... but the upside to that is that I'm at 8dpo now and haven't obsessed even the tiniest bit this TWW. It's nice to not even think about symptoms for once. :flower:

So now my parents are gone, my plumbing is working again, and I'm just doing laundry and cleaning house and trying to get back into the daily grind again. I hope you're all doing well. Have a blessed day! :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey HappyAuntie, Glad you had a nice visit with your parents and got the plumbing fix. I remember going to the country to visit my grandparents when I was a small child, and they had an outhouse. I hated it. :haha:

I hope all is well with everyone else. It has be very quiet today.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Praying for you Deb!!

It sure has gotten quiet around here lately. I guess since most of the girls have gotten their BFP they are spending more time in the other threads. Oh well!! We will all get one someday :winkwink: 

Well. . . I had my first Sunday evening service leading worship for our new service at my FIL's church. It went so well! I was very blessed. :thumbup: My work week is going well so far. I have to work this weekend, so I have Thur and Friday off. I am hoping to be able to get some shopping done and spend some time with my momma.:happydance: 

Hope all of you are doing well!! Blessings!!


----------



## ready4onemore

rdy2b, where in Texas are you? And what church do you attend? If you don't mind me asking.

I am in Humble right outside of Houston. I go to Grace church of Humble. I love it. Worship is the best.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: just poking my nose in to say hi and let you know you are all still in my thoughts and prayers. nice to see some new ladies join in the journey on here.

:hug:

happy birthday Isaiah :flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

yay Houston!! I lived in Lake Jackson, about an hour south of Houston, for 14 years before moving to Indiana last year for DH's job. My parents are still there, and my sister and her family are in Pearland. I love Houston! :happydance:

rdy2b, I'm so glad your first worship service went well!


----------



## FutureMommie

I haven't been on this thread in a while so let me try and catch up.

Wee- Welcome, you will love it in this thread, it is so encouraging

Americancutie- Welcome! I know how you feel about questioning whether it will happen, I've been there, in fact right now I feel like im at the end of my rope, I've read book, and there is nowhere else to go I just have to depend on God, he is the only one that can make this happen in his time, being patient is the hard part.

Darkest- Praying for your friends daughter

Cami- Your scan is beautiful

Deb- Praying for you

HappyAuntie- We are cycle buddies, I'm 10 dpo today and not stressing, just trying to keep the faith.


----------



## HappyAuntie

So happy to be buddied up again! When will you test? We're going away for the weekend and I am not even going to take any HPTs with me because I know I'd give in and test too early.... My test date is going to be Sept. 20 (14dpo) and not a day sooner. I am determined not to give in this time! :trouble:


----------



## ready4onemore

HappyAuntie said:


> yay Houston!! I lived in Lake Jackson, about an hour south of Houston, for 14 years before moving to Indiana last year for DH's job. My parents are still there, and my sister and her family are in Pearland. I love Houston! :happydance:
> 
> rdy2b, I'm so glad your first worship service went well!


My SIL and some co-workers live in Pearland. I love Houston too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> yay Houston!! I lived in Lake Jackson, about an hour south of Houston, for 14 years before moving to Indiana last year for DH's job. My parents are still there, and my sister and her family are in Pearland. I love Houston! :happydance:
> 
> rdy2b, I'm so glad your first worship service went well!
> 
> 
> My SIL and some co-workers live in Pearland. I love Houston too.Click to expand...

I love Texas. My friend lived in Arlington and DH and I want to move Sugarland. love it!


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi ladies! just wanted to check in on yall and let you know your in my prayres.


----------



## FutureMommie

HappyAuntie said:


> So happy to be buddied up again! When will you test? We're going away for the weekend and I am not even going to take any HPTs with me because I know I'd give in and test too early.... My test date is going to be Sept. 20 (14dpo) and not a day sooner. I am determined not to give in this time! :trouble:

That's 14dpo for me too but I'm not going to test until after I miss AF I can't stand to see a stark white bfn. Good luck to us both, I"m praying for our bfp's.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie said:


> That's 14dpo for me too but I'm not going to test until after I miss AF I can't stand to see a stark white bfn. Good luck to us both, I"m praying for our bfp's.

That would be my preference, but the FS wants me to test at 14dpo so I can stop taking the progesterone if it's negative. It can delay onset of AF if you keep taking it when you're not pg. I hate having to do it (because of the BFNs) as much as I hate taking it! C'est la vie, I suppose. FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Terangela

Hi all, just read all the latest posts. 

Deb- Praying for you. Hope your hard time passes. 

Rdy- Good to hear your first leading went well.

Funny about all you Texan's, former and wanna be Texan's too. I have only been to Texan once. Houston only for two nights. Didn't really even see much of it.

AFM- Really been busy. Bible study is back up and running again after the summer break, my DD is in kindergarten and have drop off and p/u for that. My new job is also keeping me occupied too. I find since I am on the computer a lot for work I don't want to be on it any other time. I have also still been so tired. Trying to keep up with friends has been tough. I have a ton of play/coffee dates booked until October. Then I have been volunteering in the nursery at Church and loving that. Some pretty sweet babies. I am also reading the Max Lucado book Fearless and loving it. I don't think it will take long to finish. But I am stopping at the end of each chapter to answer the questions at the back of the book. I have a number of to-do projects on the go and just when I seem to get the list checked off something more gets added to it. Arg! Such is life though, at least for me that is what it is like. Anyway supper is done, so I better get it on the table.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello Ladies new here


----------



## somedaymama

Hey groovygrl! :wave:

Sorry I haven't been posting much, I'm so exhausted with work and classes that I can barely function some days...but I did want to let you all know that I do read along and pray for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

ready4onemore said:


> rdy2b, where in Texas are you? And what church do you attend? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I am in Humble right outside of Houston. I go to Grace church of Humble. I love it. Worship is the best.

I am in Waco, TX and we attend Highland Baptist Church and also First United Methodist Church. I am leading worship for FUMC's new Sunday evening service. 

I too love Texas. I have family in The Woodlands so we visit there quite frequently. In fact, we will be there in just a few weeks before we leave out of Galveston on our cruise! :happydance: Can't wait!

Keeping you all in my prayers! Have a great rest of the week!


----------



## Deb111

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies new here

You're very welcome :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies new here

Hello and Welcome. I am sure you will love it here.


----------



## iamrestored77

Thanks for the welcome Ready4


----------



## iamrestored77

thanks for welcoming me ladies


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies, where is everyone today. It is getting quiet again.


----------



## cheerios

Hello ladies!
Haven't been coming here often because I find it sooo difficult to find this thread (from my history on BnB) becaues I haven't posted here for the longest time. Is there an easier way to "subscribe" to a thread? I usually go under "posts by cheerios" and look for "F.A.I.T.H" there. I'm pretty sure that is a merry-go-round way to get here.

Also, I've been following more LTTC journals instead of popping by the regular threads.

Anyway, just wanted to say HI and miss hearing from you all! So many new people here now. Hello you all!  

Am praying for all of us to get our BFPs!!! 

Can I have a small prayer request? I'm 10DPO now and am hoping to only test next Wednesday when I'm officially 14DPO and when I go to the FS for my blood test. Can you keep me in prayer during this time? I want to place my 100% hope in God (not be cynical) but also that I can guard my heart no matter what the result is. 

Thanks dears! Please let me know you all are!


----------



## Cornbread

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Praying for you Deb!!
> 
> It sure has gotten quiet around here lately. I guess since most of the girls have gotten their BFP they are spending more time in the other threads. Oh well!! We will all get one someday :winkwink:
> 
> Well. . . I had my first Sunday evening service leading worship for our new service at my FIL's church. It went so well! I was very blessed. :thumbup: My work week is going well so far. I have to work this weekend, so I have Thur and Friday off. I am hoping to be able to get some shopping done and spend some time with my momma.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well!! Blessings!!

I'm just never online anymore. I'm still in training for my new job. We graduate training on Friday, yay! Other than that, just taking care of Muffin and feeling exhausted all the time and studyying for work. I barely even update Facebook.

Much <3 to the other Texas ladies! Hope everyone weathered the Tropical storm okay, it hit us full force. We're okay but even part of the interstate was closed due to flooding, and a LOT of people were out of power for a day or two.


----------



## cheerios

Happy Auntie and Future Mummy

Cool! I think we're cycle buddies too. My testing date is 22nd Sept. You two will be testing on 20th Sept right? Looking forward to some BFPs on this thread again!!!! Would be sooo awesome if 3 of us got our BFPs together!!!! Will pray for you two too!

The last time it happened on this thread was June this year - you can see it on the first page...that was like BFP explosion!


----------



## somedaymama

Cheerios, click on "thread tools" then "subscribe to this thread." You can access all of your subscribed threads through the quick links at the top of the page. 

I'll be praying for you as you have your appointment and blood test! :hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hey someday! :)
Thanks for that tip on subscribing to this thread! I have finally figured out how to do so!!! Yay! 

Thanks for praying for me!!! How are you?


----------



## willbamom1day

Welcome iam :hugs: many blessings for your journey.

Prayers going up for you cheerio

I want to thank you all for the prayers for my grand mother and ask that you please continue them as she has been diagnosed with lung cancer and will begin testing on Monday to find out what stage and if it is anywhere else :shrug: I thought being pregnant was suppose to be a happy time :wacko: God is in control!

This weekend _walk in love_ Ephesians 5:2


----------



## Deb111

willbamom1day said:


> Welcome iam :hugs: many blessings for your journey.
> 
> Prayers going up for you cheerio
> 
> I want to thank you all for the prayers for my grand mother and ask that you please continue them as she has been diagnosed with lung cancer and will begin testing on Monday to find out what stage and if it is anywhere else :shrug: I thought being pregnant was suppose to be a happy time :wacko: God is in control!
> 
> This weekend _walk in love_ Ephesians 5:2

So sorry to hear about your grandmother. Continuing to pray for her and her family xx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I am in the 2ww and I am really relying on the Lord to give me strength and peace as it is such a stressful time. I am really hoping that the results of my bloodwork come back soon and I hear the results monday morning and they are great! 

I know God is in charge of it all and BFN or BFP he has decided what is best for me and my dh. If this is not meant to be our month we move on to next month, but if this is our month (which i have such a strong feeling...God has really been preparing me for it for such as long time that I just have such a strong feeling)...then so be it.
Praise God for all He Is, Does, and continues to Be and Do in this world. I could not live, breathe or walk a single day without him.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello. Today will be pretty busy for me so I may not be back on until tomorrow or so.

Praying for all my TTCers that God will continue to bless you and give you all the desires of your heart.

Praying for all my prego ladies that God will keep and protect your little beans and a happy 9 nine months.

Be blessed.


----------



## willbamom1day

Born2BeAMommy said:


> I am in the 2ww and I am really relying on the Lord to give me strength and peace as it is such a stressful time. I am really hoping that the results of my bloodwork come back soon and I hear the results monday morning and they are great!
> 
> I know God is in charge of it all and BFN or BFP he has decided what is best for me and my dh. If this is not meant to be our month we move on to next month, but if this is our month (which i have such a strong feeling...God has really been preparing me for it for such as long time that I just have such a strong feeling)...then so be it.
> Praise God for all He Is, Does, and continues to Be and Do in this world. I could not live, breathe or walk a single day without him.

Amen!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope everyone is having a blessed day. I had a great day today at church. In our women's class they had great prayer service. It was so awesome to see how the holy spirit came throughout the room. 

Have a great Sunday ladies.:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

Good day sisters in HIM :). I am stopping by to say Hello. I wish there was a way that I can find this thread easier. I have to go to the main main to find this group.


----------



## ready4onemore

iamrestored77 said:


> Good day sisters in HIM :). I am stopping by to say Hello. I wish there was a way that I can find this thread easier. I have to go to the main main to find this group.

If you go to the top of the page to where is says "thread tools" click the arrow and "Subscribe to this thread" and it should make it easier to find.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: DH and I went away for the weekend and I didn't turn my computer on ONCE! Very big deal for me. But I'm in the airport now waiting for my flight home and wanted to pop in and check how you all were doing. 

Tomorrow is my testing day... I have a little cold, so at least if it's a BFN there will be an upside to it - I would be able to take some cold medicine tomorrow! Future Mommie and Cheerios, I will be looking forward to seeing your posts this week! Hugs and prayers to all.

My prayer request for today is for my favorite aunt - she was diagnosed with acute leukemia this weekend, and is in need of a bone marrow donation. (The whole family and I are all going to be tested this week to see if any of us are a match.) What brought the diagnosis to light is she has a raging infection in her intestines and they need to operate on that, but can't until she's more stable, but they can't start chemo until she's healthier, in a strange catch-22. Please pray for wisdom and guidance for her health care team, and for comfort and healing for and her whole family. 

Love you all - glad to find you're all doing well - I've missed you! :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Well, it's another BFN for me. Funny... even though my brain figured it would be (just knowing all the stress we were under right when I ovulated), I'm still disappointed.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

Happyauntie, do not be Dismay. God hears and sees your pain, He will bring it to past.

I hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## iamrestored77

Time is drawing near Ready.


----------



## HappyAuntie

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happyauntie, do not be Dismay. God hears and sees your pain, He will bring it to past.
> 
> I hope all is well with everyone.


Thanks, Karen. My mood has been falling as the day goes on... my cold isn't helping, but I haven't taken the cold medicine yet because I still want to believe there's a chance until AF arrives. I am just having a hard time because each of our first two pregnancies happened within a month or two of actively TTC - it's hard not to get discouraged now that it's not happening that easily again....


----------



## Regalpeas

Prayers for everyone. This is a great time but a trying time as well. It's awesome to have a thread that reminds us to have FAITH in the ONE we TRUST with everything else!


----------



## ready4onemore

Regalpeas said:


> Prayers for everyone. This is a great time but a trying time as well. It's awesome to have a thread that reminds us to have FAITH in the ONE we TRUST with everything else!

I agree. It is a great reminder.


----------



## cheerios

Sorry HappyAuntie.

:hugs::hugs:

Did you chart your temps? 

I had a LOT Of stress during ovulation time too. That was a horrid week of work for both myself and my hubby. So am really not expecting a lot for my blood test tomorrow. Told myself that I will not touch another pee stick again!!!! Hate seeing those BFNs.


----------



## Darkest

Hi everybody. Just checking in.
Thankyou to everyone who prayed for my friends Grandson. He's getting stronger and stronger. Mum is doing great too under the circumstances.

MrsKC, you're almost halfway to meeting your baby, how fantastic!
And with Willbe not far behind. And Terra is close to isn't she?
Someday, even less time till you meet your baby. Have you got everything ready yet?
Corn, when do you have your next scan? There are so many preg ladies here it's fab!

Hi, to Iamrestored, and all other newbies.

HA, sorry you got a BFN.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! 

I have been stalking but not saying much. I am doing well and will be 19 weeks in a day or two. I am getting bigger and people are finally noticing that!:happydance: I am preparing the baby's room a bit. DH surprised me and bought the babys bed and changing table. He bought the 4 n 1 crib! It was such a nice surprise! I am so blessed to have him.

I pray everyone is doing well!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

How is everyone doing today? I ask that everyone please pray for me as my surgery is getting closer.

Msk, that is a wonderful surprise.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls, just had a minute to stop by. Think Mrskcbrown told you all i had my LO (thanks doll :flower:) I had Isaiah Sept. 4th (my water broke around 4am that friday-11 days after my due date). And he arrived via water birth at 9:17am that Saturday-12 days after my due date. Praising God that he got my through 30 hours of labor and a 4 hour pushing stage! *Hebrews 10:35-36* was my golden bible verse._ 35 So do not throw away this confident trust in the Lord. Remember the great reward it brings you! 36 Patient endurance is what you need now, so that you will continue to do God&#8217;s will. Then you will receive all that he has promised._

Anyways, by God's grace i was able to get through the entire labor and delivery without intervention and without any type of pain relief. The toughest part for me was being WAYYY too tired. Sure it was painful but it never once crossed my mind to get an epidural, just was super tired, in fact they wanted me to get demerol or morphine just for sleep, but the good Lord brought me through! Was a very empowering experience. I just wanted to thank you ladies for all of your words of encouragement and your prayers. God is Good!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls, just had a minute to stop by. Think Mrskcbrown told you all i had my LO (thanks doll :flower:) I had Isaiah Sept. 4th (my water broke around 4am that friday-11 days after my due date). And he arrived via water birth at 9:17am that Saturday-12 days after my due date. Praising God that he got my through 30 hours of labor and a 4 hour pushing stage! *Hebrews 10:35-36* was my golden bible verse._ 35 So do not throw away this confident trust in the Lord. Remember the great reward it brings you! 36 Patient endurance is what you need now, so that you will continue to do Gods will. Then you will receive all that he has promised._
> 
> Anyways, by God's grace i was able to get through the entire labor and delivery without intervention and without any type of pain relief. The toughest part for me was being WAYYY too tired. Sure it was painful but it never once crossed my mind to get an epidural, just was super tired, in fact they wanted me to get demerol or morphine just for sleep, but the good Lord brought me through! Was a very empowering experience. I just wanted to thank you ladies for all of your words of encouragement and your prayers. God is Good!!!!

Congrats he is a cutie.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks :flower:
Praying for your surgery! :flow:


----------



## cheerios

Hey girls

I got my official BFN today. Official cos it was a blood test at the FS. I have to go for my HSG once my AF starts. Could you pray for my spirit to be encouraged again. I took it really badly that my first cycle on Clomid failed. Hubby still has very low sperm count, so technically it still wasn't possible to conceive naturally, but I guess I was believing in miracles. Feels sooo difficult to put my trust in a God that is good at this point. I struggle with feeling that He is like a divine spoilsport. The more He knows I want something, the more He denies me from having it. Of course I know its just a lie that the evil one plays on my mind, but at this point, I'd rather listen to my emotions than what is true - for today. 

Guppy - What a beautiful photo of Isaiah!!!! Congrats!!!

Ready - Sure, I'll pray for your operation too.


----------



## somedaymama

Sorry about the BFN cheerios. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I got my official BFN today. Official cos it was a blood test at the FS. I have to go for my HSG once my AF starts. Could you pray for my spirit to be encouraged again. I took it really badly that my first cycle on Clomid failed. Hubby still has very low sperm count, so technically it still wasn't possible to conceive naturally, but I guess I was believing in miracles. Feels sooo difficult to put my trust in a God that is good at this point. I struggle with feeling that He is like a divine spoilsport. The more He knows I want something, the more He denies me from having it. Of course I know its just a lie that the evil one plays on my mind, but at this point, I'd rather listen to my emotions than what is true - for today.
> 
> Guppy - What a beautiful photo of Isaiah!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Ready - Sure, I'll pray for your operation too.

Sorry about the BFN. I know how hard they are. Im praying that your strength is renewed for this cycle. Your miracle is coming!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi everyone! I read often but don't post much as my life has turned to chaos but I do keep you all in my prayers.

Guppy what a great verse I love it and so very appropriate for what you went through

cheerio soory about the bfn

_There is a time for everything and a season fror every activity under heaven _Ecclesiastes 3:1


----------



## HappyAuntie

:hugs: Cheerios. I'm so sorry. And you're right - God wants us to be hope-filled, and Satan knows our weaknesses and tries to use them against us. He wants nothing more than for us to feel empty and hopeless and to turn our backs on God. It doesn't make you weak, it just makes you human. I don't know what God's plan is, but I know He has one, and I will be praying for your comfort and your HSG and for the return of your hope. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello great women of God!

Just a quick post to let everyone know I am thinking about you all and praying as well.

Cherrios, don't let the evil get you down. A delay is not a denial. God is good and will make good on all He promises us.:hugs:


----------



## iamrestored77

Amen


----------



## cheerios

Thanks dear ladies

Your words are sooo encouraging, I'm going to copy and paste them onto my journal, for me to remember them!!!! - before they get "lost" in this thread.


----------



## cheerios

HappyAuntie said:


> :hugs: Cheerios. I'm so sorry. And you're right - God wants us to be hope-filled, and Satan knows our weaknesses and tries to use them against us. He wants nothing more than for us to feel empty and hopeless and to turn our backs on God. It doesn't make you weak, it just makes you human. I don't know what God's plan is, but I know He has one, and I will be praying for your comfort and your HSG and for the return of your hope. :hugs:

Hey dear. 
Yours words are so full of wisdom, I've had to read them a few times to really grasp the full meaning of it and let them sink into my heart. Will copy it onto my personal journal too. Thanks a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Just stopping in to say hello to everyone. I hope all are having encouraging days no matter where you are on this journey. I'm heading to bed. nightie or morning or happy midday lol I forget sometimes that we are all in different time zones. :)


----------



## HappyAuntie

cheerios said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Cheerios. I'm so sorry. And you're right - God wants us to be hope-filled, and Satan knows our weaknesses and tries to use them against us. He wants nothing more than for us to feel empty and hopeless and to turn our backs on God. It doesn't make you weak, it just makes you human. I don't know what God's plan is, but I know He has one, and I will be praying for your comfort and your HSG and for the return of your hope. :hugs:
> 
> Hey dear.
> Yours words are so full of wisdom, I've had to read them a few times to really grasp the full meaning of it and let them sink into my heart. Will copy it onto my personal journal too. Thanks a lot. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm glad they helped. :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello ladies!
Just popping in to say hello. Life has continued to be crazy for me, so I don't have much time to post on here. Sorry to hear about the bfn's. . . we all know our time is coming though, praise Him! :thumbup: Blessings on you all and praying for each of you!


----------



## cheerios

Hey ladies

Just want to thank you girls again! :) I'm feeling so much more positive today and my AF has come! :) So happy that my AF came sooo soon! Woo hoo! My cycles can be very, very long when I don't ovulate. But since I ovulated, it came like 14 DPO! My luteal phase is like textbook now! And my follicular phase is like almost textbook too...about 14 days as well...so I'm very thankful to God for Clomid! 

*I will have my HSG done next Tues (28/9). *Could you all keep me prayer on that? I'm really scared out of my wits but I will try to memorize the verse that Guppy used to help her through labour. Ok, HSG is nothing compared to labour, but it would still be a milestone for me. Have any of you done your HSG before? How was it?

Just to share a verse with you that I read a few days ago, before my BFN....felt so ministered by it. 

*"Remember your word to your servant, for you have given me hope. My comfort in my suffering is this, your promise preserves my life" Psalm 119:49-50 *


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm so glad you're feeling better today. :flower:

I had my HSG in June, and honestly it was no big deal. My anxiety and anticipation of it were infinitely worse than the actual procedure itself. According to my dr's instructions, I took 2 ibuprofen about 45 minutes prior to the procedure. I felt a pinching-type pain when the dr placed the catheter in my cervix (felt very similar to the feeling when you're at the dentist and you get a shot to numb your gums). I felt a mild cramping with each push of the dye being injected. But both of those went away as soon as the procedure was done, which took less than 5 minutes total. Overall, it was more discomfort than pain, really - very similar to the discomfort you feel when getting a pap smear.

I have read numerous accounts online of women who feel lots of pain during the procedure, but I really think they're in the minority. My mistake was reading too many of them before I had my own HSG - I got myself all worked up about it beforehand, and it was no big deal. I will pray yours goes as well as mine did! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

cheerios, so happy that you are feeling hopeful and encouraged! That is great!
Praise God about your cycles! How amazing is that!


----------



## Darkest

Cheerios, so glad your feeling more positive hun. Good luck Tuesday. :hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Just a quick check in. I am praying for everyone. Be blessed.

Cherrios, I am glad you feel better today. Continue to let God minister to you.

Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Guppy051708

OMG! Darkest, how in the world did i miss your BFP?!? :dohh: (just saw your siggy :dance:)
Congratulations sweetie! :flower:


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> OMG! Darkest, how in the world did i miss your BFP?!? :dohh: (just saw your siggy :dance:)
> Congratulations sweetie! :flower:

Thank you Hun. Early days but keeping fingers crossed. Got my scan in 6 days to see what this lump/mass is in my abdomen.( and I'm not talking about the baby) Just hoping whatever it is it won't hinder the pregnancy.:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

Be praying that everything is a-okay :flower:
Im sure it will be :)
Just to ease your mind a little, one of my BnB friends had a fibroid and some other type of mass in her uterus, and her baby was born healthy as can be :)

Yay for the scan though, that means you'll get to see your little bean, right? :cloud9:


----------



## Darkest

Guppy051708 said:


> Be praying that everything is a-okay :flower:
> Im sure it will be :)
> Just to ease your mind a little, one of my BnB friends had a fibroid and some other type of mass in her uterus, and her baby was born healthy as can be :)
> 
> Yay for the scan though, that means you'll get to see your little bean, right? :cloud9:

Thanks, Im sure I've read similar stories somewhere, won't know what mine is until I go tho so just trying not to think to much about it before hand. Way easier said then done. Yes hoping they will see baby on the scan. Will be 4w 6d so bean will be teeny and very bean like!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Darkest! I didnt realize you had gotten your BFP either. Due in June wow! Seems like time is moving fast for me, now that I see that date! Congrats!:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Congrats Darkest! 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Life has been crazy busy lately that I usually just read and leave. I haven't had a chance to post in a while. 

I had my anatomy scan today and found out we are having another little BOY! I am kind of glad as up to now my DD has been saying she would be happy to share her room and wanted a little sister. This morning she announced she would rather have a brother so she didn't have to share her room. Our DS is happy as he wanted a little brother. I am pretty excited. I would have been either way, but now my DH is willing to talk names.


----------



## Darkest

Thank you mrsKC and Terra. 2011 is going to be a good year!

Terra, aww, another boy. I want another boy, DH wants a girl so one of us will get our wish lol.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

I hope everyone is doing well. 

Darkest, congrats on your BFP. How exciting. 

I will be studying this weekend so if I don't check in pray for me. Have a great weekend.


----------



## HappyAuntie

What are you studying? (just out of curiosity!)


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Darkest. Happy studying Ready


----------



## ready4onemore

HappyAuntie said:


> What are you studying? (just out of curiosity!)

I am currently studying Business management and marketing.


----------



## Sayuri

Morning Everyone! 

I havent been on for a while but wanted too update you that I gave birth last Sunday to Malakye Kameron last Sunday morning 9lb 5!.

I really want to thank you ALL! from FAITH for giving me encouragement during the dark days and happy days of trying to concieve you are blessed ladies. God is a good God and he does things ON TIME! I am praying he will bless you all, you really dont understand what you all mean to me, even though many of us live so far apart you have all been a rock:cloud9:

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/421421-malakye-kameron-here.html

My birth story is above please feel free to look at it xxx


----------



## Darkest

Sayuri, masive congratulations. We're both in Surrey too so i'm probably not that far from you really.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congratulations Sayuri! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## somedaymama

Congrats Sayuri!! I remember when you got your BFP, and now you have your baby. :cloud9:

Darkest, I don't know if I already said this, but congrats on your BFP!! :wohoo:

Cheerios, I'm praying for your HSG! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Wow! you can really see the workings of God in this group - all praise and glory to Him!

Terangela Congrats on the boy! any names yet? 

Darkest you kept believing that it would happen and it did right in God's perfect timing. Congratulations!!!!

Sayuri you have such a beautiful gift from God. Congratulations! I love the name.

_Count your blessings - God
Giving thanks always_ Ephesians 5:20


----------



## Deb111

Congrats Darkest - fantastic news :happydance:

Sayuri - Congrats on your beautiful little boy :happydance:

Cheerios - glad your cycles have settled down :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well. Not had much time to post lately but try to keep up the stalking xx


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats the Lord has blessed :) she is beautiful :)


----------



## willbamom1day

_Remember I always watch over you - God

I awaked for the Lord sustained me_ Psalms 3:5


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone, 

I hope all is well. Please be praying for me as the days get closer for my TR. I am filled with joy and I little nervous too. But I know God is with me. 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## willbamom1day

ready4onemore said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope all is well. Please be praying for me as the days get closer for my TR. I am filled with joy and I little nervous too. But I know God is with me.
> 
> Thanks ladies.

your in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Praying for you Ready!

Congrats Darkest!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Darkest- congrats on your BFP!! Praying for a healthy 9 mos for you! :thumbup:

Sayuri-congrats! Love the name:flower:

Keeping all of you in my prayers. I too haven't had much to post lately, but I continue to check in regularly. 

Ready-I'm sure your TR will go great, God is faithful! 

AFM- DH and I have been gluten free since we discovered he is gluten intolerant about 2 months ago now. He is doing another SA Friday, so prayers for that are much appreciated! Hope you all have a very blessed week!:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning everyone,

I pray all is well with everyone.

Rdy2BaMom, I will be praying for you and DH.

Afm I am just counting down. Seven days to go. I can hardly wait. LOL


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready2B- Praying everything is good with the SA

REady- I know you are super excited, I'm praying for you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

heya can i join u lovely ladies? x


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome, babyhopes! :hi:

Ready, *I* am so excited for you!! I think about you often! Are they doing it laparoscopically? What's your recovery time expected to be? How soon after the surgery will you be cleared to officially ttc?


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome babyhopes! I was on depo too, and it took about 17 months for me to get pregnant. I was off of depo for about 6 months prior to that, and on the pill instead.

Ready, wow, only a week until your TR! 

Rdy2, I hope your husband's SA comes back better. I've heard that sperm takes about 2 to 3 months to be produced, so if this test doesn't show the improvements you're hoping for, you should try to get the doctor to test him again in a month or two. Hopefully you'll already be seeing results from the GF diet though!


----------



## Deb111

Prayers for your TR Ready - not long now!

Prayers for your hubby's SA Rdy2

Welcome babyhopes2010 :flower:

Not been posting much lately but try to keep up with you all

Keeping you all in my prayers xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

RDY2bamom: How awesome. I hope it all works out with DH's SA!:happydance:

Welcome Babyhopes!:flower:

RDY: Just one more week!:happydance:


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready-God and the angels are with you. The nerves are normal. Your human girl. Your in my prayer fo sho ;)


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,




HappyAuntie said:


> Welcome, babyhopes! :hi:
> 
> Ready, *I* am so excited for you!! I think about you often! Are they doing it laparoscopically? What's your recovery time expected to be? How soon after the surgery will you be cleared to officially ttc?

He is going through my old c-section scar which has healed very nicely and you can no longer see it. So I hope he does a good job with the scar as well. LOL. The recovery is 2-3 weeks. I can officially TTC in about 4-8 weeks. He will let me know after surgery.



iamrestored77 said:


> Ready-God and the angels are with you. The nerves are normal. Your human girl. Your in my prayer fo sho ;)

Thank you. Trying to stay calm is hard though. LOL


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, babyhopes! :hi:
> 
> Ready, *I* am so excited for you!! I think about you often! Are they doing it laparoscopically? What's your recovery time expected to be? How soon after the surgery will you be cleared to officially ttc?
> 
> He is going through my old c-section scar which has healed very nicely and you can no longer see it. So I hope he does a good job with the scar as well. LOL. The recovery is 2-3 weeks. I can officially TTC in about 4-8 weeks. He will let me know after surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> Ready-God and the angels are with you. The nerves are normal. Your human girl. Your in my prayer fo sho ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Trying to stay calm is hard though. LOLClick to expand...

Good luck Ready!

Just the thought of being cut makes me cringe:wacko:. I had a csection with my first daughter and I hated it. I am really pushing for a VBAC this time around!

Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready- I'm so excited to follow you on your ttc journey after the surgery, I know it is going to all work out just fine.


----------



## willbamom1day

your all in my prayers :hugs: may we see God's hand at work in the upcoming days


----------



## ready4onemore

Than you ladies.

Msk, yes push for a VBAC. The doctor that is doing my TR is an OB as well but I am not going to us him, because he doesn't believe in VBACs. I also ask if the c-section has to be schedule they said yes. I don't mine if I have to have a c-section but let me go in labor naturally. :shrug:

Futuremommie, thanks. I am so excited, happy, and nervous at the same time about the whole TR and the TTC journey.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Than you ladies.
> 
> Msk, yes push for a VBAC. The doctor that is doing my TR is an OB as well but I am not going to us him, because he doesn't believe in VBACs. I also ask if the c-section has to be schedule they said yes. I don't mine if I have to have a c-section but let me go in labor naturally. :shrug:
> 
> Futuremommie, thanks. I am so excited, happy, and nervous at the same time about the whole TR and the TTC journey.

Yes I dont like the whole "being scheduled" thing either. I just want to let nature take its course. I think Drs like to do things on their timing but Im refusing and she knows this already. I dont even want to be induced, if Im over my time so be it, as long as baby is healthy, we are good. We really have to stand up to them because if not, they will take advantage of us.:winkwink:


----------



## cheerios

Hey dear ladies
Haven't been posting but I have been reading all your posts from my email!!! Thanks to email subscription. 

Just wanted to say THANKS for all your prayers for my HSG. It went well - my tubes were all clear! Very clear in fact, FS only used half the amount of dye required because the dye flowed through very fast. Had immensely painful cramps for 15mins after that - which I had to think if labour pains are like 10 times worse than that, I would so definitely be a epidural person. 

Anyway, that's over now. :)

I had a really bad row with my boss today (yet again). Too long to go into details here. But if you girls can pray that God will show me if I should quit my job? I've no doubt that my job is causing me immense stress. And judging from how well the entire Clomid cycle went the last time, I'm beginning to wonder if work stress is the thing that is preventing me from getting pregnant. 

I've been wanting to wait until Feb 2011 (my 3-yr mark) before quitting, but I really don't know if I can wait that long anymore. My boss is the worst control freak, verbal, emotional and psychological abuser boss that I've ever had in my life. 

Sayuri - Congrats on your baby! I read your birth story. You are SOOO brave!!!! Congrats again!!!! Speedy recovery!

Ready - Can imagine that you're nervous for your surgery! 6 more days right? prayers for you too!

Babyhopes - Welcome here!

KCbrown, Someday, willbe - HOpe your pregnancies are advancing amazingly!!!! :) Enjoy your growing bumps and keep reminding yourselves (on down days) that there are many of women who would love to be in your position! 

Iamrestored, Futuremommie and Others - How are you all?


----------



## iamrestored77

cheerios said:


> Hey dear ladies
> Haven't been posting but I have been reading all your posts from my email!!! Thanks to email subscription.
> 
> Just wanted to say THANKS for all your prayers for my HSG. It went well - my tubes were all clear! Very clear in fact, FS only used half the amount of dye required because the dye flowed through very fast. Had immensely painful cramps for 15mins after that - which I had to think if labour pains are like 10 times worse than that, I would so definitely be a epidural person.
> 
> Anyway, that's over now. :)
> 
> I had a really bad row with my boss today (yet again). Too long to go into details here. But if you girls can pray that God will show me if I should quit my job? I've no doubt that my job is causing me immense stress. And judging from how well the entire Clomid cycle went the last time, I'm beginning to wonder if work stress is the thing that is preventing me from getting pregnant.
> 
> I've been wanting to wait until Feb 2011 (my 3-yr mark) before quitting, but I really don't know if I can wait that long anymore. My boss is the worst control freak, verbal, emotional and psychological abuser boss that I've ever had in my life.
> 
> Sayuri - Congrats on your baby! I read your birth story. You are SOOO brave!!!! Congrats again!!!! Speedy recovery!
> 
> Ready - Can imagine that you're nervous for your surgery! 6 more days right? prayers for you too!
> 
> Babyhopes - Welcome here!
> 
> KCbrown, Someday, willbe - HOpe your pregnancies are advancing amazingly!!!! :) Enjoy your growing bumps and keep reminding yourselves (on down days) that there are many of women who would love to be in your position!
> 
> Iamrestored, Futuremommie and Others - How are you all?

 I am good and you? I am 2dpo feeling tried lately


----------



## iamrestored77

Ready, That is how my TR was done last month Aug 2inches in the same incision that I had unplanned csection scar. TR is no way as bad as csection. I pray you will have a blissful surgery, nice long tubes lenghts and speedy recovery in Jesus name.

I am soooooooooo excited for you :)

Cherrios, praise God tubes wide open and clear. Glory!!!! God is good and worthy to be praised!!!!! Your in my prayers sis


----------



## somedaymama

cheerios, I'm glad to hear the HSG went well! yay for open tubes! :D


----------



## mrskcbrown

@cheerios: yes I do remember always! I take none of Gods blessings for granted. I thank Him daily! I am happy everything was well with you!


----------



## FutureMommie

Cheerios- Glad your HSG was all clear, my DR told me that after and HSG many women get pregnant because the dye cleans out all of the debris, so good luck, and hope you get your bfp.


----------



## ready4onemore

Good morning ladies,

Cherrios, praise God of clear and open tubes. :happydance:

iamrestored, thank you. I receive your prayer in Jesus name.

Afm, I can offically count down the days on one hand now.:haha: I am so excited and filled with joy. Praise God for He is worthy.

Be blessed everyone.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi ladies, just popping in to say have a great weekend. I'm cd 11, I usually O around cd 14 so there is going to be a lot of bd'ing going on this weekend. Pray that we catch the eggie.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone today.

Futuremommie, I am praying you catch the egg.

Have a blessed weekend everyone.


----------



## HappyAuntie

FutureMommie, we're buddied up again - I'm on cd11, too! We're going to a state park tomorrow to do some hiking (I love autumn!) but there will be plenty of bd'ing going on around here this weekend, too - I don't care how tired we are from hiking!

Ready, is your surgery on Monday? 

Indiana is enjoying a spectacular autumn so far - I hope you are all having gorgeous weather, too. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## ready4onemore

HappyAuntie said:


> Ready, is your surgery on Monday?
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!


No it is on Tuesday. Thanks for asking.


----------



## iamrestored77

Wishing everyone a blessed weekend :). 

Happy Bding FutureMommie


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Tears of joy this evening ladies! :cry: So, we went to Austin today to have yet another SA done, and here are the results:

These are his July 27th results:
Count-18 million
Motility-40%
Morphology-5%
*No sperm moving in a forward progression

Here are his results today:
Count-125 million
Motility-42%
Morphology-5%
*52 million perfectly healthy sperm

Praise Him! His motility and morphology are still "low" but 42% and 5% of 125 million sperm is way better than that of only 18 million. We are more than excited and I am thanking God every 15 seconds about. :happydance: Just wanted to share my praise with you all. Hope you have a very blessed weekend!:flower:


----------



## HappyAuntie

That's GREAT news!! I'm so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## somedaymama

:wohoo: Rdy2 that is amazing!! God is so good (and so are GF diets ;)).


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy - I don't really read here, anymore but Someday told me about your SA results!!! indeed - God is SO GOOD - (and like she said - so are the GF diets!)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so happy for you, guys. keep up the good work and I'm praying you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy2B - that's fabulous news!!!!! So thrilled for you and like you say, 5% of 18 million and 5% of 125 million are waaaay different! :happydance: xx


----------



## Guppy051708

RDY!!!! WOW!!! :dance::yipee::happydance::wohoo: 
that rocks! God IS Good!!!! Im so happy for you and your DH. :flower:

What an awesome praise report cheerios!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:

ASF, i have to get blood work done today. I am still WAYYY below where i should be as far as milk production is concerned and i have tried EVERYTHING. You name it, i have tried it. Its gotten me no where :cry: Lactation suggested i get my thyroid and prolactin levels checked. I used to have an underactive thyroid and apparently that can cause super low milk production. But im sorta hoping its a prolactin issue, as that is easier to treat to get supply up. The only problem with that is, the drug used to treat low prolactin levels (what makes the milk) is super hard to get. There is only one pharmacy in the state of New Hampshire that will sell it. Not too many others nationwide. But if i can't get it that way then i can import it from another country (which is legal with this drug, but not sure i trust getting it elsewhere...think i'll try Canada as that is probably the most legit place to get it from- its called Domperidone). Anyways, i should be getting results back tomorrow. ...i really truly believed God wanted me to donate my breastmilk...im having a hard time knowing that and yet im not even yielding enough for the health of my child :sad1: i just dont understand it. 

Be blessed. Be thankful. Be grateful ladies. You are all precious as can be to God. We are in His favor :friends:


----------



## Darkest

Sorry to come in here and put a downer on posts, i'm losing my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

Darkest said:


> Sorry to come in here and put a downer on posts, i'm losing my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry: I am so sorry hun :hugs: 

Since my miscarriage, it has placed such an emotion on my heart when i hear this happening to others. :hug: I know there isnt anything i can say or do to make you feel any better. The pain of a loss is simply something that doesn't go away. Over time it gets easier, but a part of you will always have that pain from losing a loved one. Words cannot express my condolences for you and your family. I am so so so sorry for your loss. May the Good Lord bring you peace and comfort during this trying time. :hugs: If you need ANYTHING at all or someone to talk to you can always contact me :flow:


----------



## somedaymama

Darkest said:


> Sorry to come in here and put a downer on posts, i'm losing my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm so, so sorry Darkest. :sad1: I'll be praying for you. 

Guppy, sorry to hear about your breastfeeding troubles. I hope you get something figured out soon.


----------



## ready4onemore

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Praise Him! His motility and morphology are still "low" but 42% and 5% of 125
> million sperm is way better than that of only 18 million. We are more than excited and I am thanking God every 15 seconds about. :happydance: Just wanted to share my praise with you all. Hope you have a very blessed weekend!:flower:


5% of 18 million is 900,000
5% of 125 million is 6,250,000
Which is a difference of 5,350,000

Can you say nobody but GOD!!!:happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Darkest said:


> Sorry to come in here and put a downer on posts, i'm losing my baby. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry. I pray that God gives you peace that surpasses all understanding.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Tears of joy this evening ladies! :cry: So, we went to Austin today to have yet another SA done, and here are the results:
> 
> These are his July 27th results:
> Count-18 million
> Motility-40%
> Morphology-5%
> *No sperm moving in a forward progression
> 
> Here are his results today:
> Count-125 million
> Motility-42%
> Morphology-5%
> *52 million perfectly healthy sperm
> 
> Praise Him! His motility and morphology are still "low" but 42% and 5% of 125 million sperm is way better than that of only 18 million. We are more than excited and I am thanking God every 15 seconds about. :happydance: Just wanted to share my praise with you all. Hope you have a very blessed weekend!:flower:

Thats awesome! Im sure you will be preggo before you know it! My DH had a morphology of 2-3% with the highest being 6%, and it happened. His numbers were similar to your DH's. Im praising God with you. How awesome!

@Darkest: Im so so sorry! I dont know what to say but I will keep you lifted in prayer:hugs:.


----------



## Deb111

Darkest - I'm so sorry hun. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers. :hugs: xx

Guppy - I hope you manage to get things sorted xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy Sunday everyone. I hope all is well with everyone and that the peace of God is with each of you. Be blessed.


----------



## Terangela

Darkest- So sorry to hear that sad news. 

Rdy- The SA sounds great. Glad numbers are so much better. 

AFM- Crazy busy and no slowing down. I am exhausted. Who would have thought not working out of the house would make me all that much more busy.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Tomorrow is my big day. I have to be at the hospital at 6AM central time. I would really appreicate prayers for me. Thank you all. I will post as soon as I am able to.


----------



## mrskcbrown

ready4onemore said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Tomorrow is my big day. I have to be at the hospital at 6AM central time. I would really appreicate prayers for me. Thank you all. I will post as soon as I am able to.

WOW, its here! I am praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

hope it goes well ready4! praying for you!


----------



## Guppy051708

Ready4onemore will be praying that the Lord will give wisdom and guide the hands of the professionals. be praying for a quick and easy recovery as well. 

AFM- today has been a very roller coaster type of day as far as emotions are concerned. i got my labwork results back. turns out my thyroid is normal and my prolactin level is 27.5 the lab tech told me both were normal...i was devastated to say the least :sad1: apparently the highest normal range is 29. so i was very upset that was all my body would be capable of outputting the milk :( HOWEvER after i spoke w. lactation we realized the lab tech reported my results as normal to me because she didnt knw i am a nursing mother. Apparently, any levels ranging from 0-30 are normal...for NON lactating woman (and for men too) this was great news for me! :dance: the average proloactin level for...


----------



## Guppy051708

...nursung women is 100...which means my prolactin levels are SUPER low. the good news is that i can take meds to getg my milk supply up :happydance: i am so glad. :dance: maybe i will be donating breast milk like i thought the Lord wanted me to afterall:D thank u all for ur prayers :friends: now will i please pray this medication work? be blessed!


----------



## Darkest

Good luck today Ready!


----------



## FutureMommie

Ready2B-That is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Darkest-I am so sorry, I have no words but I'm praying for you

Guppy- Glad to hear that there are meds that you can take to help with your milk production.


----------



## Deb111

Ready4 - praying that everything goes great for you and that your recovery is quick

Guppy - that's wonderful news. Praying that the meds solve the problem 

xx


----------



## willbamom1day

So much has been going on with you ladies.

Darkest my heart goes out to you :hugs: God will give you comfort

ready2b all praise and glory to God for that is the true making of one of His miracles

ready4 hope all is well - keep us posted

Guppy :hugs: hope you get everything worked out

As for me I had my gender scan yesterday and we are on team :blue: :happydance: and all is well - praise God!

_Be ye kind to one another _Ephesians 4:32


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Ready on being R E S T O R E D, W H O L E, O N E :). 
Rdy2: What an awesome testimony Praise God!!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies I am resting well. Will post more tomorrow. Thanks for prayers and well wishes.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Thanks for the update, Karen - you're in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ready, I am glad you came thru with flying colors!:happydance:

My scan is today. I asked DH if he wanted to change his mind and find out and he said No. He says I can find out if I want but I agreed to wait so I will. I will post pics when I get back!


----------



## ready4onemore

Yay I can't wait to see scan Mrsk.

Afm, I am feeling a lot better today just very thirsty. I pray all is well with everyone.


----------



## Guppy051708

ready- glad all is going well! That is great news! Praying it keeps up :)

Mrskcbrown, i cant wait to see pics!!!! :cloud9: Any intuition on what you think you're having?


----------



## iamrestored77

Congrats Ready :)

MrsBrwn, I look forwrd to seeing the pics.

I am 9dpo and I am cramping bad it feels like I am gonna start my period. If I test it maybe too soon. I was told it could be implantation cramps. I keep asking God to calm anxieties


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! The baby is about 1lb and right at 20w6d. The sonographer recorded the ultrasound on DVD, so I rewatched it and she typed "cervix" on part of the DVD. We told her we didnt want to know. Hubby didnt catch it though, but Im going to tell him if he doesnt want to know what it is, dont watch the DVD again. So needless to say I am on team pink, and little Madison Lillian will be here in Feb. I was kinda sad that I know but I cant deny the word "cervix"! So I am very happy!

***pics are in my journal***


----------



## iamrestored77

Praise God!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Mrs KCbrown
I haven't posted on here very much but I was just reading your post and when they type cervix they are measuring the length of your cervix. So you could still be on team blue or pink. Praying for you and your pregnancy.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

I'll be praying for the ladies of this group and hope you will keep me in your prayers as well!


----------



## iamrestored77

I am emotional I was crying for no reason today. I had the bible in my lap when my dh came to the car this morning. He asked why are u crying? I told him idk. I feel weird..... and if this isn't the month its ok with me. I am laid back relaxed. A couple of months ago I had no chance now I have a physically chance u feel me yall? I prayed spiritually for being restored and prayed that he physically restore me. I have been giving a second chance. I am sooooo grateful


----------



## iamrestored77

Born2 I hope it all wrksout for u


----------



## mrskcbrown

I think she was labeling my cervix:dohh: but Im still ok with being on team yellow. I wasnt changing anything until I see this babys little face:hugs:.


----------



## HappyAuntie

iamrestored77 said:


> I am emotional I was crying for no reason today. I had the bible in my lap when my dh came to the car this morning. He asked why are u crying? I told him idk. I feel weird..... and if this isn't the month its ok with me. I am laid back relaxed. A couple of months ago I had no chance now I have a physically chance u feel me yall? I prayed spiritually for being restored and prayed that he physically restore me. I have been giving a second chance. I am sooooo grateful

I feel so inspired and renewed reading this - thank you for posting. :hugs: The Lord is working in you and through you!

And MrsKC, your mix-up had me cracking up! :rofl: (Completely understandable, though - I truly am laughing WITH you and not at you! :hugs: ) Good thing you hadn't said anything to your DH about it! 

AFM, I am at 5dpo today and wondering if my usual cycle buddies are close again - FutureMommie, Cheerios - how are you two doing? I have been feeling very calm this month, even before ovulation. I am really, fully at peace with whatever happens. It's an unusual feeling! I guess this is what it feels like when you finally, actually, fully let go and let God. I'm not normally very good at that!

Blessings to you all. Have a happy Thursday! :flower:


----------



## iamrestored77

HappyAuntie said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> I am emotional I was crying for no reason today. I had the bible in my lap when my dh came to the car this morning. He asked why are u crying? I told him idk. I feel weird..... and if this isn't the month its ok with me. I am laid back relaxed. A couple of months ago I had no chance now I have a physically chance u feel me yall? I prayed spiritually for being restored and prayed that he physically restore me. I have been giving a second chance. I am sooooo grateful
> 
> I feel so inspired and renewed reading this - thank you for posting. :hugs: The Lord is working in you and through you!
> 
> And MrsKC, your mix-up had me cracking up! :rofl: (Completely understandable, though - I truly am laughing WITH you and not at you! :hugs: ) Good thing you hadn't said anything to your DH about it!
> 
> AFM, I am at 5dpo today and wondering if my usual cycle buddies are close again - FutureMommie, Cheerios - how are you two doing? I have been feeling very calm this month, even before ovulation. I am really, fully at peace with whatever happens. It's an unusual feeling! I guess this is what it feels like when you finally, actually, fully let go and let God. I'm not normally very good at that!
> 
> Blessings to you all. Have a happy Thursday! :flower:Click to expand...

I test this morning and it was negative. Today is 10dpo. I told the Lord if it stays negative to keep suppling his peace and let my heart not be troubled. Your welcome :). I am glad I have a place to open up my heart with women that are seeking the Lord for the blessings he has in store for us.


----------



## FutureMommie

IamRestored- Praying and rooting for you!

Happyauntie- I'm doing good, I think I'm 2 dpo and trying to remain calm. I hope you are doing great!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi Ladies,

I have been away for a while so may be new to some of you and recognised by others! I've been keeping a bit of a distance as trying to relax about ttc as was getting too worked up about it! I have been reading and following our stories, and of course praying for you all though.

I am now in cycle 5 of ttc, which I know is not long really! But have been struggling a bit to keep perspective - and also struggling to trust God with it all. This is hard for me as normally I am very in touch with God, and trust Him without question - so to find myself doubting is hard.

I went to my GP yesterday for another matter and metioned we are ttc - she has offered to do a bloodtest for me on Day 21 of my next cycle to check that I am ovulating - which will put my mind at rest. The other thing she did say is that they wouldn't refer to a specialist until we have been trying for 2 years, which seems like ages to me! I know that I am getting ahead of myself with this - and we still plenty of time to conceive naturally.

The other matter I went for is that I have a lump in my neck. A year ago I had surgery on my neck to remove a branchial cleft cyst, which I had a nasty infection in and the surgery was very complicated and took 6 hours, with me having to go to High Dependency afterwards. I'm now fine, apart from a slightly numb neck and jaw. This new lump has appeared in exactly the same way as my first one, and there is a slight risk of recurrence. I have now been referred for a scan to confirm what it is - I'm praying that it is just a swollen gland as I really don't want to go through surgery again. Especially as we would have to stop ttc until after the surgery.

Sorry to have a moan, but I'm finding it really helps to get it all out!!!

Lara xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello Lara,

I am praying for you. Thanks for sharing you story with us. I am sure the other ladies will be praying as well. Be blessed.


----------



## iamrestored77

Praying for you.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cheerios

Hello dear girls!
Just popping by to say Hi! I read all your posts from my email so I've been in touch with what you all are up to. :) 

I'm on my second round of Clomid and took my HCG trigger last Thurs. However I haven't had my temperature rise yet - which is really weird, since its been 3 days. Does anybody here have any experience with HCG shot and Clomid? How long does it take to register a BBT rise after that?


----------



## cheerios

HappyAuntie said:


> iamrestored77 said:
> 
> 
> I am emotional I was crying for no reason today. I had the bible in my lap when my dh came to the car this morning. He asked why are u crying? I told him idk. I feel weird..... and if this isn't the month its ok with me. I am laid back relaxed. A couple of months ago I had no chance now I have a physically chance u feel me yall? I prayed spiritually for being restored and prayed that he physically restore me. I have been giving a second chance. I am sooooo grateful
> 
> I feel so inspired and renewed reading this - thank you for posting. :hugs: The Lord is working in you and through you!
> 
> And MrsKC, your mix-up had me cracking up! :rofl: (Completely understandable, though - I truly am laughing WITH you and not at you! :hugs: ) Good thing you hadn't said anything to your DH about it!
> 
> AFM, I am at 5dpo today and wondering if my usual cycle buddies are close again - FutureMommie, Cheerios - how are you two doing? I have been feeling very calm this month, even before ovulation. I am really, fully at peace with whatever happens. It's an unusual feeling! I guess this is what it feels like when you finally, actually, fully let go and let God. I'm not normally very good at that!
> 
> Blessings to you all. Have a happy Thursday! :flower:Click to expand...

Hey Happy Auntie
May I ask what do you mean by "a second chance"? Did you undergo an operation or something? Great that you're feeling relaxed!!! COol!

Your cycle buddy (me) is doing fine, other than not knowing if she's even past her ovulation or still going to ovulate. I told myself that I'm not going to "worry" about having sex anymore. We've been BDing everyday since last Wed! Although hubby and I are enjoying it more and more! hahaha.


----------



## FutureMommie

Laura-Praying that this is just swollen glands! Good luck with ttc, I hope your bfp comes really soon.

Cheerios- Good Luck!!


----------



## somedaymama

Hey cheerios, I hope you get a temp rise soon! I think that sometimes the clomid can mess with your bbt so it's possible you could have ovulated without it. I remember the frustration of not knowing if or when you ovulated (my cycles were crazy!), so I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## iamrestored77

Good Luck


----------



## cheerios

somedaymama said:


> Hey cheerios, I hope you get a temp rise soon! I think that sometimes the clomid can mess with your bbt so it's possible you could have ovulated without it. I remember the frustration of not knowing if or when you ovulated (my cycles were crazy!), so I hope you get some answers soon!

Thanks someday! 
I'm sooo confused too! Honestly, this is my second cycle on Clomid and my first Clomid cycle was textbook-perfect! With a temperature rise and sore boobs and positive progesterone draw too. And that was without the HCG shot! Alright, it still came back BFN, but I was hoping that my second cycle would be like that too.

And now with the HCG shot, its like weird?!?!? No temp rise, no sore boobs, nothing!!?

I read that HCG in your blood can disturb the temperature rise and all. Good thing is that nurse at FS doesn't seem at all bothered about the no temperature rise issue and I'm just supposed to go down on Friday for my blood test. **oh well**, shall give my thermometer a break now. :) 

How are you?


----------



## cheerios

Hey Lara - Praying for you too. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Stopping by to say hello ladies! Im not in the best mood today but just trying to press through it. Im really stressed over things that I know can be handled better but I just feel like their is a force pushing against me, and success. Pray for me and Ill pray for you!

Hoping we get some more BFPS in this group very soon.:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for you Cheerios - hope that your cycle settles to where it needs to be. MrsKC - I have been having a few of those days recently too! Praying for peace and perspective for you xxx

Thanks ladies - your support and prayers mean alot. It seems like AF will arrive tomorrow for me, which is disappointing but for the best I guess with the uncertainty of my neck etc.

Its just disappointing because this could be our last cycle ttc for a while.

But I do feel a lot better about trusting God with it - the timing doesn't feel right now. But I know when it happens it will be prefect and exactly as it was meant to be.

I'll keep you posted about the scan on my neck - but haven't even got a date yet!

Lara xxx


----------



## willbamom1day

stoppin by to check on you ladies and let you know your in my prayers.

_Remember you don't have to follow the crowd - Be ye followers of God _Ephesians 5:1


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Praying for you all. Be blessed.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Karen - how's your recovery going? How are you feeling?


----------



## ready4onemore

HappyAuntie said:


> Hi Karen - how's your recovery going? How are you feeling?

Thanks for asking. I am doing fine. Back to work on Monday?:cry: But Thank God for a job however. When to my post-op today and the dr said my incision looks really good.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello ladies... Checking on everyone. Ready, good to know all is well. Yes your so blessed to have a job :). It's still hard to get jobs. Good to know your recovering well


----------



## Deb111

Ready4 - glad to hear your op went well and that you are healing well x


----------



## Guppy051708

super thrilled that your recovery is going so well! that is great news!

prayers be with you all during your happy times, during you hard times, and during times when you just need something :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thanks ladies,

I am not looking forward to going back to work next week. But I thank God for having a job.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies how are you? Im good. 22 weeks so far. I hope everyone is doing well.

@rdy2bamom: I hope all is well with you and the church!


----------



## Guppy051708

happy 22 weeks doll! :flower:

Well, the domperidone has started increasing my milk supply :dance: its still not enough withhout supplimenting (im only making about 1 oz) but it is indeed an improvement and every drop counts!! praise God!


----------



## iamrestored77

Good it help increase milk supply


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- hope your supply continues to increase. I had to take that with my first but it only worked for a week for me and then I completely dried up. That was 4 months in. I was very upset about that. With my second no supply issues at all. I am hoping this time I have no supply issues either. I was trying everything I could the first time. I read oatmeal was good for increasing supply so I ate organic stone ground oatmeal for 3 days hoping it would help and then ate it at least once a day after that for a month. 

MrsKC- I don't know about you but it feels like time is flying. 22 weeks for you already. 

AFM- I have been so busy. I have been working like crazy as I had a deadline of the 15th to get a project done. Thank goodness I got it done this morning just before noon. My DH is gone for the weekend for work and my DD has her first indoor soccer game this weekend. I spent 2 days also working hard at getting a bunch of tasks done around the house. That felt good, but I feel so far behind. At least I have a week off from work to get a bunch of stuff done. Not that our house is a disaster or cluttered, but I just have this need to get rid of anything we don't need or use. I felt like I was nesting. I cleaned like a mad woman. Think I am getting a cold. My throat is feeling raw and I want to take something for it but at the same time I don't want to.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey Terangela and Guppy! Yes I do feel like time is flying by......most times. Hope it continues. Guppy I hope it all works out for you either way. Terangela, you are right behind me right, about 21 weeks????


----------



## willbamom1day

Hi ladies! 

I was hoping my sisters in faith here could put my family in their prayers as my grandfather had a stroke yesterday and is now in the hospital.

I know we can't experience God's rainbows until we go through his rain but boy seems like it's been raining alot in our family :shrug:

Thank you all in advance :hugs:

I hope you all have a blessed weekend.

_Never turn down a chance to do good - God_


----------



## iamrestored77

Praying for you and your grandfather


----------



## Terangela

Willb- My aunt just had a stroke and now will not be able to go home. She has no feeling on her right side and can only barely wiggle her toes on the left. She has no speech ability at all. She is my dad's only living sibling out of 9 siblings. I will be praying for your grandfather. 

MrsKC- yup, right behind you at 21 weeks and 3 days. It has been flying by like crazy for me. I have been so busy and keep adding more to my plate. Trying to get tons of little jobs done around the house that I have been putting off since we moved in almost 3 years ago. Finally decorated our DD's room and now to do our DS's room trying to make sure I have everything needed before baby comes and ready. I have to clean out the spare room so my mom has a place to stay when she over nights to watch the kids. Just seems like unending tasks. Then to keep on top of laundry and dishes and all that stuff too. Oi! 

It snowed today, wish it wasn't snowing for another month. I told myself when it snowed that it would almost be baby time and it still is so far away.


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Willb, praying for your grandfather and your family.

Terangela, Happy cleaning. Don't work to hard though.

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Willb- My aunt just had a stroke and now will not be able to go home. She has no feeling on her right side and can only barely wiggle her toes on the left. She has no speech ability at all. She is my dad's only living sibling out of 9 siblings. I will be praying for your grandfather.
> 
> MrsKC- yup, right behind you at 21 weeks and 3 days. It has been flying by like crazy for me. I have been so busy and keep adding more to my plate. Trying to get tons of little jobs done around the house that I have been putting off since we moved in almost 3 years ago. Finally decorated our DD's room and now to do our DS's room trying to make sure I have everything needed before baby comes and ready. I have to clean out the spare room so my mom has a place to stay when she over nights to watch the kids. Just seems like unending tasks. Then to keep on top of laundry and dishes and all that stuff too. Oi!
> 
> It snowed today, wish it wasn't snowing for another month. I told myself when it snowed that it would almost be baby time and it still is so far away.

Wow, Terangela snow??:shrug: I cant wait to see snow. Its about 84 degrees here today in Mississippi. We have a long way to go before we see snow, probably like february and then it will be only one inch or so. 21 weeks, :happydance:!

@willbe: I am praying for you and your family. Hopefully your grandfather will be healed and better very soon!


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- 84F, I think we maybe had one or two days all summer that came close to that all year. It has been a cold year here so it wasn't shocking to see the snow already. At least it got to about 39F today and so it melted. My DH is up north today for work and it was around 14F with the wind chill and snowing. Brrrr! From now to February we will likely see some temp dips to -31F but mostly sitting around the -2F to 10F range. However we get chinook winds that can warm it up to 50F and once in a while up to 65F or 68F. We have also had days where it has gone from 72F down to about 38F on a spring of fall day. Last year we didn't get a fall. The leaves changed color and then the next day it froze and snowed and all the leaves froze on the trees and eventually blew off during the winter. That lead into a rainy summer. I could handle a good 70-72F constant temperature. Warm but not so hot that I break a sweat.


----------



## willbamom1day

Thank you all for your prayers :hugs: My grandfather has started therapy today so I just know that has to be one of God's good workings.

Terangela God is in control of your aunt just like He is of my grandfather and I pray a healing upon ypur aunt with full recovery of speech and movement. God bless you and your family :hugs:

I hope everyone is being blessed.

_Your joy is contagious - God

Trust in the Lord and do good _Psalms 37:3


----------



## ready4onemore

I hoep everyone is enjoying their Sunday. Be blessed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> MrsKC- 84F, I think we maybe had one or two days all summer that came close to that all year. It has been a cold year here so it wasn't shocking to see the snow already. At least it got to about 39F today and so it melted. My DH is up north today for work and it was around 14F with the wind chill and snowing. Brrrr! From now to February we will likely see some temp dips to -31F but mostly sitting around the -2F to 10F range. However we get chinook winds that can warm it up to 50F and once in a while up to 65F or 68F. We have also had days where it has gone from 72F down to about 38F on a spring of fall day. Last year we didn't get a fall. The leaves changed color and then the next day it froze and snowed and all the leaves froze on the trees and eventually blew off during the winter. That lead into a rainy summer. I could handle a good 70-72F constant temperature. Warm but not so hot that I break a sweat.

Wow, its so funny! I couldnt imagine. I have been to Canada before though in the summer and I dont remember it being too hot. Well here we are still breaking a sweat, LOL. Its 86F today! I told DH this morning that summer is lasting too long. Im ready for winter. I miss it much more since moving from the midwest to the south:nope:. Glad all is well with your pregnancy!:hugs:


----------



## twinkle1975

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me posting. We're TTC but recently found out I'm not ovulating atm so I could really do with some prayers. I don't feel I can ask people at church to pray for me as I work for the church & can't go through my working day with people asking if there's any news - I'd just end up crying all the time!


----------



## Terangela

Twinkle- Prayers coming your way. It is too bad you don't feel you can turn to people at your Church. You might be surprised at how many others have struggled like you. I know when I started talking about it all these other ladies confided in me their struggles with infertility and it was a real support for me. Especially since I knew some of them had 3+ kids. I also don't O at all with out meds. It took a few months of trying different drugs and doses of those to get me to O. I am now expecting baby #3. Be patient. I made the mistake of asking God to give me patience... LOL! Should have known not to ask as I surely received lessons that I learned from. I found too that once people knew we were trying but that I was having to take meds for my ovaries to work that they didn't ask all the time. People are more sensitive when they know there are "problems" then if you are just trying. My SIL just recently apologized after she had 2 m/c for her insensitivity of telling me several times how she just "tried" the once and was PG with her DD. She would go on and on about how easy it was for her. She didn't realize until years later how that must have come across. 

MrsKC- My in-laws live in a part of Canada that is warmer. It often gets into the 100's in the summer. We usually go there for a week or so in the summer. Spend time at the beach and relax. But around here it usually only gets into the low 80's as a high. We are only about an hour from the mountains though. So I guess it is a trade off. I am almost hoping for some cooler weather as my winter maternity clothes are so much cuter and more my style than the summer/ lighter stuff I have. LOL! 

AFM- I have a cold. :( Sucks not being able to take anything for it. I would love to crawl up into bed and sleep. Unfortunately my DH is at a conference today after being out of town all weekend and I won't get a break until about 6pm tonight. Feeling really gross. Hope it passes fast.


----------



## Deb111

Welcome twinkle. I will keep you in my prayers x


----------



## Cornbread

Hi everyone. I haven't been on recently but I wanted to stop back by and say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and that God is pouring out his abundant blessings in your lives.


----------



## cheerios

Hi dear ladies
SO nice to hear from you all! I've been reading all your posts from my Email account but haven't been posting all the time. 

I'm on my last few days of my 2ww, but I honestly don't feel I'm PG this cycle either. Feel exactly the same as the last Clomid cycle that was a BFN. And I'm absolutely confused about whether I even ovulated.... Hubby's 3rd sperms analysis is coming out sometime tomorrow or Thurs, would really ask for your prayers for that. We so do need a miracle for us to get pregnant, cos hubby has very low sperm count, although everything else is "normal" for him. 

I've been struggling to keep my faith and hope in God. Some days I'm sooo good and I believe God for everything. Some days like yesterday and today, I wonder if any good thing can possibly happen to me. 

SO today, I prayed and asked God to show me ONE good thing that He would do JUST FOR ME, to remind me that He loves me. And guess what? 

I went to teach a 1.5-hr financial English course and upon arriving, I was told that nobody had time to come! That's like 6 people who simultaneously didn't have time to come for my class. The great thing is that I would still get paid my 1.5 hrs since it was a last-min cancellation. How cool is that??? 

I was soooo happy. Cos I was feeling so down, I really didn't want to see anybody, let alone teach and put on a smiley face. So yeah, just one small light of hope in my dark tunnel of TTC.

_Twinkle - Welcome! I don't ovulate regularly either, which is why I'm taking Clomid right now. _


----------



## camishantel

Hey ladies the guy at my work found out yesterday he is having a baby boy... he had to take time off work today so they can run a bunch of test because something came up not right on the ultrasound yesterday... I don't have any info into what it is that isn't right but if you can keep them in your prayers please thank you


----------



## mrskcbrown

camishantel said:


> Hey ladies the guy at my work found out yesterday he is having a baby boy... he had to take time off work today so they can run a bunch of test because something came up not right on the ultrasound yesterday... I don't have any info into what it is that isn't right but if you can keep them in your prayers please thank you

He is definitely in my prayers!:hugs:


----------



## camishantel

thanks girl... I go back in on thursday and now I am a little scared... but he had his big U/S yesterday to find out gender and measure heart lungs brain and everything... I really just pray everything is ok


----------



## Terangela

Cheerios- I remember feeling like you are now when TTC our first and remember one afternoon being so overwhelmed by it all and falling to my knees and crying out to God. I knew I wanted children badly and questioned why God would he give me the desire and not the children to love. I cried and remember saying to him that if he didn't want me to be a parent to take the desire away and I would be fine with that. However if he did mean for me to be a parent for the desire to remain. a few months later I was PG. It wasn't an instant answer we have to remember God doesn't work like an ATM. We don't just deposit our prayers, wishes and desires into it and then receive instantly what we want. I felt like I had waited long enough and even filled out adoption papers and was working on all the stuff needed to do for it. Still it was a few months after that that I got PG. I also questioned if the drugs were working. This third time I got all negative opk tests. I thought for sure I didn't O. I didn't feel PG, had no certainty until I was a day late and only then got a faint bfp. Remember our timing isn't Gods perfect timing.


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

I would really appreciate some prayers. Hubby's SSR op is in 9 days and I'm really starting to freak out about it. I'm not sleeping well, am very snappy with people and just cannot get it out of my mind. It really is hard to deal with right now.

Thanks xx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone!

I'm new here my name is Rebekah and Happy Auntie recommended this forum. Our son was born last October 22nd at 22wks gestation and passed away shortly after due to an accident where I lost my mucus plug.

We've been ttc 6 months now and this month has been the best cycle since starting again. I have been on injectables and have at least two follies from the right side fully mature. The left ovary has been hiding near my butt so they haven't been able to see the past couple of times. We had our IUI yesterday and are :sex: for the next few days. 

Our hopes is that God will bless us with more children here on earth as he did when Hannah gave her son unto the Lord.

If you could please pray with us that our swimmies and follies fertilize and we have a pregnancy to carry healthfully to term we'd really appreciate it.:thumbup:

I look forward to getting to know you all as I intercede with and for you. :hug:


----------



## ready4onemore

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here my name is Rebekah and Happy Auntie recommended this forum. Our son was born last October 22nd at 22wks gestation and passed away shortly after due to an accident where I lost my mucus plug.
> 
> We've been ttc 6 months now and this month has been the best cycle since starting again. I have been on injectables and have at least two follies from the right side fully mature. The left ovary has been hiding near my butt so they haven't been able to see the past couple of times. We had our IUI yesterday and are :sex: for the next few days.
> 
> Our hopes is that God will bless us with more children here on earth as he did when Hannah gave her son unto the Lord.
> 
> If you could please pray with us that our swimmies and follies fertilize and we have a pregnancy to carry healthfully to term we'd really appreciate it.:thumbup:
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all as I intercede with and for you. :hug:

Welcome. I will be praying with and for you. Be blessed.


----------



## cheerios

Hey dears
I just wanted to *THANK you all *for praying for my hubby!!! :) Its time for some good news! Ok, not a BFP, but still something that I want to thank God for!!!!

Hubby's sperms are great!!!!! Some of you might remember that hubby's sperms started at 8million when he first got them checked. Then doc found out he had some bacterial infection and upon treatment, it increased to 14 million - 1 mth later. Since then, we haven't checked, but hubby has been taking some supplements....

I think another 1.5 - 2mths later, results came out today that his sperm counts have increased to 

*51 million with 50% motility and everything else NORMAL!!!!  *

This is such an answered prayer!!!!! FS even said we won't have to do IVF anymore. He told us right from the start that if hubby's sperms don't improve, IVF would be the best option.....and now I'm sooo positive we would get pregnant the natural way!!!! 

I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant this cycle cos of my low progesterone levels, but I'm soooo filled with hope that* God IS at work!!!! He hears every one of our prayers and He loves us TOO much to ever make mistakes. Let's trust in His PERFECT timing for our lives!*


----------



## cheerios

Deb111 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I would really appreciate some prayers. Hubby's SSR op is in 9 days and I'm really starting to freak out about it. I'm not sleeping well, am very snappy with people and just cannot get it out of my mind. It really is hard to deal with right now.
> 
> Thanks xx

Hey Deb
I'M sooo sorry that this is such a stressful period for you. 

_"God, I pray for your supernatural strength and grace for Deb. Help her to cast her burdens onto you, knowing that you will hold them and your yoke is light. Lord, watch over her as she sleeps. Help her to calm down so that she doesn't feel suffocated by the many voices in her head. As she closes her eyes, help her to feel your tangible presence with her, in her and around her. I pray that her hubby's SSR will be a massive success and they would be able to find sperms that would result in a baby. Lord, I bless the doctors who will perform the operation. Guide their hands and minds as they work. 

We lift Deb to you. Only you can help her fully in her time of need. I pray that Deb will keep putting her faith and trust in you. Make her stronger, more steadfast and even more dependant on you through this whole season of her life. Pour out on her I pray, 

In Jesus Name, Amen. "_


----------



## Deb111

Thank you for your beautiful prayer Cheerios. It is very much appreciated .

So glad to read your positive news! xx


----------



## somedaymama

Deb, sorry you're having a hard time with your husband's operation coming up. :hugs:

Welcome Rebekah! I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your little boy. :sad1: I hope to hear good news from you soon.

Cheerios!!! Those are amazing results. I think a BFP is coming soon for you! :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

It has been quiet for a day or so. I hope all is well with everyone.

Be blessed.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!
First of all, thanks for joining me in my good news on my last post :)

Cheerios, congrats on dh's great news! Maybe you and I will be bump buddies soon!

Welcome new ladies! 

Sorry to keep this short, but I'm on my cell phone. Just wanted to check in. Hope everyone is having a blessed week!


----------



## BBCLopez

Prayer is always the answer!!! May Our Lord Bless us all with happy uncomplicated pregnancies and strong healthy children!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hi girls. Im sorry i havn't been on here in a while. Im not gonna lie, life has been hectic! Between house shopping and sorting through some of Isaiahs health issues we have been very busy. I just want you all to know that i think and pray for you ladies constantly- that the Lord be with you through your day and that you find peace and happiness. 

Please pray for Isaiah. We think he may be taking seizures :cry: Waiting on hearing back from the Children's Hospital at Darmouth (CHAD) to get an appt. with the pediatric neurologist. Its been 2 days and we have yet to hear anything. As a mom, its very tough watching him go through them :cry:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, sorry to hear that Isaiah might be having seizures. I am sure that is very difficult for you to go through. I'll be praying for him. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too will be praying for Isaiah. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :hugs:
CHAD still asnt called back yet :sad1: I just want to get this solved asap.


----------



## Guppy051708

camishantel said:


> thanks girl... I go back in on thursday and now I am a little scared... but he had his big U/S yesterday to find out gender and measure heart lungs brain and everything... I really just pray everything is ok

:hugs: Im praying and believing that everything is well for your sweet little baby boy. Im praying it was just a small mistake :)
I do want to let you know, though, that it could just be to recheck the heart or kidneys or something like that. When I was pregnant, they had me URGENTLY come in (after the big US scan at 20 weeks) to check something out. They made it sound like there was something wrong and it really worried me! So i go in there they do the ultrasound and the entire time i am praying to God that nothing is wrong or asking God what could be wrong...then when i get done they say "everything is normal. We just couldn't get a good view of the heart and kidneys thats all." :wacko: Praise God there wasn't anything wrong, but shame on them for making a mama worry!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> thanks girl... I go back in on thursday and now I am a little scared... but he had his big U/S yesterday to find out gender and measure heart lungs brain and everything... I really just pray everything is ok
> 
> :hugs: Im praying and believing that everything is well for your sweet little baby boy. Im praying it was just a small mistake :)
> I do want to let you know, though, that it could just be to recheck the heart or kidneys or something like that. When I was pregnant, they had me URGENTLY come in (after the big US scan at 20 weeks) to check something out. They made it sound like there was something wrong and it really worried me! So i go in there they do the ultrasound and the entire time i am praying to God that nothing is wrong or asking God what could be wrong...then when i get done they say "everything is normal. We just couldn't get a good view of the heart and kidneys thats all." :wacko: Praise God there wasn't anything wrong, but shame on them for making a mama worry!Click to expand...

Great Im glad all is well Guppy!:cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> thanks girl... I go back in on thursday and now I am a little scared... but he had his big U/S yesterday to find out gender and measure heart lungs brain and everything... I really just pray everything is ok
> 
> :hugs: Im praying and believing that everything is well for your sweet little baby boy. Im praying it was just a small mistake :)
> I do want to let you know, though, that it could just be to recheck the heart or kidneys or something like that. When I was pregnant, they had me URGENTLY come in (after the big US scan at 20 weeks) to check something out. They made it sound like there was something wrong and it really worried me! So i go in there they do the ultrasound and the entire time i am praying to God that nothing is wrong or asking God what could be wrong...then when i get done they say "everything is normal. We just couldn't get a good view of the heart and kidneys thats all." :wacko: Praise God there wasn't anything wrong, but shame on them for making a mama worry!Click to expand...
> 
> Great Im glad all is well Guppy!:cloud9:Click to expand...

Thank you. But that was when i was actually pregnant with him. We havn't heard back from the hospital for an appt or anything. Though i do believe they will do a catscan, only thing is if he doesn't have a "seizure" while they are scanning him, it will show up negative. Its a tough thing to diagnose, but im keeping track of details like how he reacts, how often in a day they happen and how long they last.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camishantel said:
> 
> 
> thanks girl... I go back in on thursday and now I am a little scared... but he had his big U/S yesterday to find out gender and measure heart lungs brain and everything... I really just pray everything is ok
> 
> :hugs: Im praying and believing that everything is well for your sweet little baby boy. Im praying it was just a small mistake :)
> I do want to let you know, though, that it could just be to recheck the heart or kidneys or something like that. When I was pregnant, they had me URGENTLY come in (after the big US scan at 20 weeks) to check something out. They made it sound like there was something wrong and it really worried me! So i go in there they do the ultrasound and the entire time i am praying to God that nothing is wrong or asking God what could be wrong...then when i get done they say "everything is normal. We just couldn't get a good view of the heart and kidneys thats all." :wacko: Praise God there wasn't anything wrong, but shame on them for making a mama worry!Click to expand...
> 
> Great Im glad all is well Guppy!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. But that was when i was actually pregnant with him. We havn't heard back from the hospital for an appt or anything. Though i do believe they will do a catscan, only thing is if he doesn't have a "seizure" while they are scanning him, it will show up negative. Its a tough thing to diagnose, but im keeping track of details like how he reacts, how often in a day they happen and how long they last.Click to expand...

Oh ok im sorry I misread it. Im praying everything turns out well.:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

no problem sweetie :flower:


----------



## ready4onemore

Guppy051708 said:


> hi girls. Im sorry i havn't been on here in a while. Im not gonna lie, life has been hectic! Between house shopping and sorting through some of Isaiahs health issues we have been very busy. I just want you all to know that i think and pray for you ladies constantly- that the Lord be with you through your day and that you find peace and happiness.
> 
> Please pray for Isaiah. We think he may be taking seizures :cry: Waiting on hearing back from the Children's Hospital at Darmouth (CHAD) to get an appt. with the pediatric neurologist. Its been 2 days and we have yet to hear anything. As a mom, its very tough watching him go through them :cry:

I am praying for baby Isaiah.


----------



## Deb111

Guppy - I'm so sorry to hear about the worries you are going through with Isaiah. It's must be a very difficult time for you all. I'm am praying that you will get an appointment and some answers really soon xx


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Just wanted to share something that I found. It rings really true to me right now and I think it explains why B&B is such a great forum - there is always someone here to listen.

Listen 
When I ask you to listen to me
and you start giving advice
you have not done what I have asked.


When I ask you to listen to me
and you begin to tell me why
I shouldn't feel that way
you are trampling on my feelings.


When I ask you to listen to me
and you feel you have to do
something to solve my problem
you have failed me.
Strange as that may seem.


Listen!
All I asked was that you listen,
not talk or do,
but hear me.
I can do for myself,
I am not helpless:
maybe discouraged and faltering,
maybe lonely and isolated
and grieving and searching,
but not helpless.


When you do something for me
that I can and need to do myself
you contribute to my fear and my weakness.


But when you accept as a simple fact
that I do feel what I feel,
no matter how irrational
then I can quit trying ot convince you
and get about the business of understanding
what's behind this irrational feeling,
and when that is clear the answers
are obvious and I don't need advice.


Perhaps that is why prayer works for many people
because God is sometimes mute
and doesn't try to give advice or fix things
he just listens and just lets you work it out.


So please listen and just hear me
and if you want to talk
wait a minute for you turn and
I will listen to you.


By Anonymous


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I have a pray request. Things at my job is getting very stressful. Can you all pray that God promotes me out of that department or move me to another place of employment. I need Him to either move me or my supervisor.

I hate to complain but she talks and treats me like I am a 4 year old. She is often very unprofessional, rude and nasty. I really want out her God to move her out. Please pray for me. 

Thanks and be blessed.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ready4onemore said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have a pray request. Things at my job is getting very stressful. Can you all pray that God promotes me out of that department or move me to another place of employment. I need Him to either move me or my supervisor.
> 
> I hate to complain but she talks and treats me like I am a 4 year old. She is often very unprofessional, rude and nasty. I really want out her God to move her out. Please pray for me.
> 
> Thanks and be blessed.

i will keep you in my prayers....or rather her,that he can show her a better way of communicating :hugs:

Can someone have a word with the man up there.....iv been ttc for 2years.......i did everything the proper way.....and think it would be lovely to finally fall pregnant :cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

babyhopes2010 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I have a pray request. Things at my job is getting very stressful. Can you all pray that God promotes me out of that department or move me to another place of employment. I need Him to either move me or my supervisor.
> 
> I hate to complain but she talks and treats me like I am a 4 year old. She is often very unprofessional, rude and nasty. I really want out her God to move her out. Please pray for me.
> 
> Thanks and be blessed.
> 
> i will keep you in my prayers....or rather her,that he can show her a better way of communicating :hugs:
> 
> Can someone have a word with the man up there.....iv been ttc for 2years.......i did everything the proper way.....and think it would be lovely to finally fall pregnant :cry:Click to expand...

I will pray for you as well.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for both of you ladies!!!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Praying for each one of you ladies! :) 

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine was pretty good. Today has been rough though. I had the most awful dream last that I gave birth to a deformed baby. I woke up crying and Satan has been haunting my thoughts with it all day. :( would yall please keep me in your prayers? 

Hope you all have a very blessed week and I'll be praying for each of you!


----------



## FutureMommie

Guppie- I'm praying for you little one, I hope that you get the answers you need soon, have they called yet? I'm sure I would be calling them non stop

BabyHopes- Praying that you get you bfp soon, It's so hard to be patient and wait on God.

Ready4onemore- I'm praying that you get promoted out of your dept, or that your supervisor is moved.

AFM- I'm hanging in there, I went to visit family yesterday, and while I love to go and hang out with them, I hate when they ask if I have any news yet, it makes me feel pressured. I know they mean well, it's just hard to hear.

anyways I'm on my 4th day of follistim injections, I go in for a scan on Thursday to see if I have follicle growth. Please pray with me that this is my month.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Praying for each one of you ladies! :)
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine was pretty good. Today has been rough though. I had the most awful dream last that I gave birth to a deformed baby. I woke up crying and Satan has been haunting my thoughts with it all day. :( would yall please keep me in your prayers?
> 
> Hope you all have a very blessed week and I'll be praying for each of you!

We can pray for eachother :hugs:
Ive been having awful dreams like that.I gave birth,looked at the baby and it turned blue....it had died twas awful nightmare...........i couldnt sleep afterthat :cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdLMspmwV_o
beautiful song


----------



## camishantel

ok ladies so I found out what is wrong with my friends baby... apparently the cord wrapped around the babies arm and so he does not have a hand and could lose his arm... if you could still pray for my friend please... thank you


----------



## camishantel

by the way the baby is still in the womb due in March I know that with prayer things could totally turn around


----------



## iamrestored77

Praying and yes it could turn around. 

Hey Ladies . How is everyone doing? Looks like I gotta go back to read past post to see what I missed. 

afm- My King and I went away for the weekend alone without the kiddos(oh yes we had a blast ). We went to my home time for my Granny 90th Birthday celebration . The party was on and popping fo sho lol. Granny in a wheelchair still getting her dance on. It was nice to see family members I haven't seen in ages. We didn't plan it this way but my fertile week fall on the weekend too. My King and I had a good time. I am now in the tww . I know the Lord will bless in his timing.

I hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is doing well.

Please keep me and hubby in your prayers over the next few days. It is now less than 36 hours until his SSR operation. I just don't know how we will cope if they don't manage to find and retrieve any sperm :nope:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt; xx


----------



## Deb111

camishantel said:


> by the way the baby is still in the womb due in March I know that with prayer things could totally turn around

Keeping your friend in my prayers and praying for a miracle xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Praying for you both Deb!


----------



## FutureMommie

Praying for you Deb and Camishantel!


----------



## babyhopes2010

deb---ur quotes is beautiful :cry: xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello everyone,

I hope all is well. 

Deb, I hope all went well today. Praying for you.


----------



## herewego

HI All,

A little prayer request from me please - am 13 weeks plus 1 day into this pregnancy following a miscarraige earlier this summer, desperately want this baby and praying every day for him/her to make it through to term with no problems. Would really help to know others are keeping us in their prayers too :)

Cx


----------



## camishantel

praying herewego


----------



## Deb111

Hubby went for his op at 10am and was back by 10.30 with the news that they'd immediately found one healthy, motile sperm and that that was very positive and hopeful.

Nearly 2 hours later when we left the hospital they still hadn't found anymore. That just seems crazy to me. They're still looking and will phone later but I'm not hopeful. Terry is hanging on to that "it only takes one" 

He's in a lot of discomfort and quite a lot of pain and I've just settled him in bed 

We were so ecstatic when they told us they'd found one stright away with just a really quick look and were both VERY emotional and now all I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry myself to sleep.

It just feels really cruel


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry Deb. :hugs: Did they retrieve the one, and can they use that to fertilize one of your eggs?


----------



## camishantel

I am with him... it only takes one.. but praying they will still find more for you hun...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb Im sorry that this seems so unfair. Please know that God has not forgotten you nor your struggle. He is with you and has your back. I use to say that when I got DH's sperm results that it only takes just one and guess what it did take only one! Hold onto your hope, even if it only seems like a glimmer. God's got you in His hand:hugs:.

@herewego: God is going to bless you and Im sure everything will be all right. Im praying for you and baby.


----------



## Deb111

Well they found 3 and as it's an NHS cycle they have a cut off point of 100 to freeze for a viable ICSI / IVF cycle so even those 3 haven't been frozen :cry:


----------



## ready4onemore

Deb, keep the faith. God see your tears and He loves all His children. Just hang on He is on the way. :hugs:

Herewego, I pray God protects this baby and keeps him/her until full term and gives you a healthy baby.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Oh Deb, my heart hurts for you. I'm praying for you dear! I can't imagine how you both are feeling, but I do know God can heal your DH and fulfill the desires of your heart. *hugs*


----------



## Terangela

Deb- My heart aches for you! Praying for you and your DH and what may be to come. Max Lucado in his book fearless said this: &#8206;"We never expect to see him (Jesus) in a storm. But it is in storms that he does his finest work, for it is in storms that he has our keenest attention." Just remember to keep your eyes fixed on Christ. He will help you through this.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Blessings!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi everyone,

I hope all is well with everyone. It has been very quite lately. 

Be blessed.


----------



## Terangela

Has it ever been quiet on here. Hope everyone is doing well. 

It has been busy around my house. I am trying to read more of the Bible so that is cutting into computer time lately too. I am going to do my Bible study homework now so that I don't feel rushed to do it later.


----------



## iamrestored77

Terangela said:


> Has it ever been quiet on here. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> It has been busy around my house. I am trying to read more of the Bible so that is cutting into computer time lately too. I am going to do my Bible study homework now so that I don't feel rushed to do it later.

I soo relate to what your saying. I have cut my computer and cellphone time as well. Taking time to abide with God. 
What bible study are you doing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is doing well! 

Deb, please know that you are in my prayers and on my heart!

@terangela and iamrestored: I need to study my Word a bit more as well. My DH is good at it but not me so much:wacko:. Im a bathroom reader:haha:. 

@terangela: How is your pregnancy going? I am doing well but I need to start preparing the baby's room and etc.

@rdy2bamom: Hope everything is ok on your side! How is the gluten free diet working out?

:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Iamrestored- Our ladies group at Church is working through the Max Lucado book Fearless. It is pretty good at fully identifying your fears and disrobing them. I wish I had it when I was TTC with my first. Very good study. Not too heavy, but enough to make you search yourself and want to become better in areas that are lacking. 

MrsKC- The pregnancy is going well... But my body can't go through this again. I am still tired. My hips hurt, my back is in agony and my round ligament is constantly in pain. I have also still been having near fainting spells despite taking my extra vitamins daily as the Dr. recommended. I am putting on weight like crazy but can't go for a walk on my own or with just the kids as I am scared I would pass out on the path and that would not be good. I am really looking forward to labor and knowing at least a few of these symptoms will disappear.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Iamrestored- Our ladies group at Church is working through the Max Lucado book Fearless. It is pretty good at fully identifying your fears and disrobing them. I wish I had it when I was TTC with my first. Very good study. Not too heavy, but enough to make you search yourself and want to become better in areas that are lacking.
> 
> MrsKC- The pregnancy is going well... But my body can't go through this again. I am still tired. My hips hurt, my back is in agony and my round ligament is constantly in pain. I have also still been having near fainting spells despite taking my extra vitamins daily as the Dr. recommended. I am putting on weight like crazy but can't go for a walk on my own or with just the kids as I am scared I would pass out on the path and that would not be good. I am really looking forward to labor and knowing at least a few of these symptoms will disappear.

Oh ok well I hope that those symptoms do pass! So this will be your last baby? I think I am going to try for one more after this and thats it for me. Dh wants 2 more but I dont think so. This baby is right under my bra and I can barely breathe when I am sitting down:nope:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Mrskc- I am doing well and the gluten free diet is going great! Thanks for asking. :)

Hope everyone is having a great week so far, blessings!


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- This will be our 3rd and we only have 3 bedrooms so already the boys will have to share. I had to convince my DH to have this one, it took months. However I don`t think I could convince him of a 4th. Maybe I could, but I always wanted 3 or 4 and having 3 is a dream come true. Especially considering we didn`t know if we would be able to have any. I praise God daily for the wisdom he has given Dr`s in testing and using different drugs in assisting fertility.


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello ladies I pray that all is well with everyone :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> MrsKC- This will be our 3rd and we only have 3 bedrooms so already the boys will have to share. I had to convince my DH to have this one, it took months. However I don`t think I could convince him of a 4th. Maybe I could, but I always wanted 3 or 4 and having 3 is a dream come true. Especially considering we didn`t know if we would be able to have any. I praise God daily for the wisdom he has given Dr`s in testing and using different drugs in assisting fertility.

Oh ok its understandable. My DH would let us be the "duggers" if he could. He wants a lot of kids but Im stopping at 3.:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls. Wow! Y'll are so strong. I read through most of the post that i have missed, and I must say that you all amaze me. God has truly blessed every single one of us, both in strength and in our lives. Wow! What a great God we have! :cloud9:

For those of you who asked, Isaiah went 2 entire weeks without any seizure like activity. I was truly starting to believe that he was healed...then last night he had another seizure like episode :cry: It is so upsetting. I can't stand it. We managed to snag an apptointment with a pediatric nuerologist. This guy speacility is in seizures so it actually worked in our favor to have not gotten the call for so long. He is scheduled for an EEG at 10am tomorrow. They are going to look for abnormal brainwaves and see if there is any activity going on in there. Then we meet with the doc at 2pm. We have to travel pretty far, but it will be worth it. I am so nervous. Ive had a catscan done myself when i was younger, but i just wonder what they are going to do to little Z to get him to hold still. I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be an upsetting day...why oh why God :sad1:


----------



## Deb111

So sorry you're going through this Guppy, but at least you seem to have an appt with someone who really knows their stuff. I will be praying that all goes well for Isaiah tomorrow and that God gives you and DH the strength to get through such a difficult day xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Praying for you and Isaiah! Claiming healing in Jesus name!


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- Praying that tomorrow brings answers and peace. I pray that God's wisdom is given to the Dr and Gods healing hand on Isaiah. I also will pray for a safe journey to and from your appointments.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I pray all is well Guppy! I will left him up in prayer daily:thumbup:


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy prayers for you and Isaiah :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hows all bnb lovely ladies?:kiss:


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah had the EEG done, then we met with Dr. Morse (the specialist). Dr. Morse did not believe it to be seizures. At the time (Friday) he thought there was a structural problem at the base of the brain (its called Chiari malformation). So he rushed us to get an MRI done (since he is so young and this has been going on since week 1). Well, this morning Dr. Morse called. He said it didn't look like he had Chiari (praise God!!!! because the ONLY way to fix that is through MAJOR surgery) BUT they believe he has a brain cyst :cry: Its looking like a cyst (or some type of sac) that sits at the base of the brain. When he gets these "episodes" (that we originally thought were seizures), they believe the "cyst" is literally falling into the spinal cord and blocking everything (which is VERY bad) :cry: So now we are scheduled for a full blown MRI on Friday. He has to get sedated and everything :sad1: I can't believe this is happening to my sweet baby :cry: You never have a baby and EVER expect this to happen :cry: . . .


----------



## iamrestored77

(((((((((Guppy)))))))) Praying for you and family


----------



## ready4onemore

Guppy051708 said:


> Isaiah had the EEG done, then we met with Dr. Morse (the specialist). Dr. Morse did not believe it to be seizures. At the time (Friday) he thought there was a structural problem at the base of the brain (its called Chiari malformation). So he rushed us to get an MRI done (since he is so young and this has been going on since week 1). Well, this morning Dr. Morse called. He said it didn't look like he had Chiari (praise God!!!! because the ONLY way to fix that is through MAJOR surgery) BUT they believe he has a brain cyst :cry: Its looking like a cyst (or some type of sac) that sits at the base of the brain. When he gets these "episodes" (that we originally thought were seizures), they believe the "cyst" is literally falling into the spinal cord and blocking everything (which is VERY bad) :cry: So now we are scheduled for a full blown MRI on Friday. He has to get sedated and everything :sad1: I can't believe this is happening to my sweet baby :cry: You never have a baby and EVER expect this to happen :cry: . . .

Praying for God's healing hands upon you sweet baby Isaiah.


----------



## mrskcbrown

God is going to bless little Isaiah and bring healing to him. I pray in the name of Jesus.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Guppy051708 said:


> Isaiah had the EEG done, then we met with Dr. Morse (the specialist). Dr. Morse did not believe it to be seizures. At the time (Friday) he thought there was a structural problem at the base of the brain (its called Chiari malformation). So he rushed us to get an MRI done (since he is so young and this has been going on since week 1). Well, this morning Dr. Morse called. He said it didn't look like he had Chiari (praise God!!!! because the ONLY way to fix that is through MAJOR surgery) BUT they believe he has a brain cyst :cry: Its looking like a cyst (or some type of sac) that sits at the base of the brain. When he gets these "episodes" (that we originally thought were seizures), they believe the "cyst" is literally falling into the spinal cord and blocking everything (which is VERY bad) :cry: So now we are scheduled for a full blown MRI on Friday. He has to get sedated and everything :sad1: I can't believe this is happening to my sweet baby :cry: You never have a baby and EVER expect this to happen :cry: . . .

Praying for you all! And prayers of thanksgiving that we live in a time when the doctors have the ability to diagnose what's wrong and then do something about it... in 1952, my aunt died at the age of 7 due to a benign brain tumor that was inoperable because of the limits of medical science at the time - had she been born today, it would have been diagnosed and removed before it ever caused any lasting problems and she would have had a long and healthy life. So I praise God that He has given mankind the knowledge of science and technology to help little babies like Isaiah! For you and your DH, I pray God's comfort and peace and strength. And for Isaiah, I pray God's healing hand upon him. The God who formed his brain is the same God who can heal his brain. 

Philippians 4:6-7
"Do not be anxious about anything, but in every situation, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God. And the peace of God, which transcends all understanding, will guard your hearts and your minds in Christ Jesus."

We are all with you in prayer. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, praying for you and baby Isaiah. :hug:


----------



## Deb111

Thinking of you all Guppy - what a horrible time for you and your family. I pray that Isaiah will be healed xx


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- Praying for healing for Isaiah. 

I get to go for a 90 min massage tomorrow, so hoping it relieves a little of my back pain. Then gear up for my DD's 5th birthday party on Saturday. We are having a mad hatter tea party for the theme. We were going to have a fancy tea party, but she wanted one of my BFF's two boys to come and her brother to stay. So it is. Took my kids to see the dentist today good news no cavities, bad news is we were right about our DD having a slight under bite. Unfortunately it is caused by her teeth and her jaw not just one or the other, so she will likely have to have surgery to correct it in about 3 years with a retainer to follow that.


----------



## willbamom1day

:cry: Guppy when all this is over you will have a testimony to tell of your precious Isaiah :hugs:

_Begin your day talking to me - God_


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies :hugs:
We are leaving tonight and staying in Dartmouth since its such a far drive and his sedation is scheduled for 7:45am. Poor guy isn't allowed to eat anything after 3am...he is gonna be one unhappy camper! 
We are hoping to be able to get in to see a Pediatric Neurologist at Children's Hospital Boston. Dont get me wrong, Dartmouth is one of the best hospitals there is around, but Children's Hospital it ranked number one in the country (not to mention its only an hour from here as opposed to Dartmouth which is 2). I really hope we can get in there, they have the best doctors and staff and they are number one for pediatric neurosurgery...and im VERY thankful to have the care with Dartmouth, but who doesn't want the BEST for their child. But, i must say i am very happy with the doctors at Dartmouth, i just think a second opinion is in order no matter what the out come is.


----------



## Deb111

Thinking of you all tomorrow Guppy and keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Deb, hope all is well with you.

Gruppy, please keep us posted on your sweet baby.

I pray everyone is well.


----------



## Guppy051708

WoW! WoW! WoW!!!! I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
a week ago, there was DEF something on Isaiah's MRI. They pediatric neurologist, the nuerosurgen, and the nueroradiologist ALL saw something that did NOT look good (either a structural issue with the brain or a cyst on the brain). They were all interested in Isaiah's case. So we get the MRI done yesterday AND-----NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
This is truly a divine miracle!!!!!!!!! :dance: I am so thrilled what the Lord has done for my sweet baby!!!! I am just in ow! I mean you hear stuff happening around the world, like a person with cancer is healed, and sight being resorted to the blind, and people being able to walk again, but never once in my life have i actually been witnessed to such a healing! i am just so happy right now! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Isaiah has not had any episodes since Wednesday night. I can't believe it!!!!
I do hope that is the end of that. Guess only time will tell. I know he will probably still get testing done to make sure there isn't anything else going on, but all i know is that last week there was something DEF wrong with his brain, and this week he is completly resorted in that part of his body!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Guppy051708 said:


> WoW! WoW! WoW!!!! I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> a week ago, there was DEF something on Isaiah's MRI. They pediatric neurologist, the nuerosurgen, and the nueroradiologist ALL saw something that did NOT look good (either a structural issue with the brain or a cyst on the brain). They were all interested in Isaiah's case. So we get the MRI done yesterday AND-----NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is truly a divine miracle!!!!!!!!! :dance: I am so thrilled what the Lord has done for my sweet baby!!!! I am just in ow! I mean you hear stuff happening around the world, like a person with cancer is healed, and sight being resorted to the blind, and people being able to walk again, but never once in my life have i actually been witnessed to such a healing! i am just so happy right now! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Isaiah has not had any episodes since Wednesday night. I can't believe it!!!!
> I do hope that is the end of that. Guess only time will tell. I know he will probably still get testing done to make sure there isn't anything else going on, but all i know is that last week there was something DEF wrong with his brain, and this week he is completly resorted in that part of his body!!!

Praise God for His healing mircale. Thank you God for blessing and restoring baby Isaiah.:dance:


----------



## Terangela

Guppy051708 said:


> WoW! WoW! WoW!!!! I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> a week ago, there was DEF something on Isaiah's MRI. They pediatric neurologist, the nuerosurgen, and the nueroradiologist ALL saw something that did NOT look good (either a structural issue with the brain or a cyst on the brain). They were all interested in Isaiah's case. So we get the MRI done yesterday AND-----NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is truly a divine miracle!!!!!!!!! :dance: I am so thrilled what the Lord has done for my sweet baby!!!! I am just in ow! I mean you hear stuff happening around the world, like a person with cancer is healed, and sight being resorted to the blind, and people being able to walk again, but never once in my life have i actually been witnessed to such a healing! i am just so happy right now! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Isaiah has not had any episodes since Wednesday night. I can't believe it!!!!
> I do hope that is the end of that. Guess only time will tell. I know he will probably still get testing done to make sure there isn't anything else going on, but all i know is that last week there was something DEF wrong with his brain, and this week he is completly resorted in that part of his body!!!

Praise be to GOD! :happydance: So happy all is alright. Proof God still delivers miracles now a days!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praise God for his awesomeness Guppy! I am so happy to hear a good report. Yay!


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy I am so happy for you and baby Isaiah :hugs: to God be the glory! I am so glad I serve a miracle working God who is still in the prayer answering business


----------



## cheerios

Guppy051708 said:


> WoW! WoW! WoW!!!! I cannot believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
> a week ago, there was DEF something on Isaiah's MRI. They pediatric neurologist, the nuerosurgen, and the nueroradiologist ALL saw something that did NOT look good (either a structural issue with the brain or a cyst on the brain). They were all interested in Isaiah's case. So we get the MRI done yesterday AND-----NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is truly a divine miracle!!!!!!!!! :dance: I am so thrilled what the Lord has done for my sweet baby!!!! I am just in ow! I mean you hear stuff happening around the world, like a person with cancer is healed, and sight being resorted to the blind, and people being able to walk again, but never once in my life have i actually been witnessed to such a healing! i am just so happy right now! WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! & Isaiah has not had any episodes since Wednesday night. I can't believe it!!!!
> I do hope that is the end of that. Guess only time will tell. I know he will probably still get testing done to make sure there isn't anything else going on, but all i know is that last week there was something DEF wrong with his brain, and this week he is completly resorted in that part of his body!!!


Ohmigosh! Congrats Guppy!!!! :) This is beyond awesome!!!!!!!! Thank you God! Thanks for sharing with us!!!! And you're one really brave woman too!


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that is awesome! God works miracles!


----------



## willbamom1day

just wanted to share with you all

_I love giving joy and gladness in abundance - God

Be glad in the Lord _Psalms 32:11


----------



## willbamom1day

wanted to share a verse with you all

_My cup runneth over_ Psalms 23:5


----------



## Sayuri

Guppy I have just read your posts I am praying for you and baby Isaiah may the Lord lift up your baby and heal him there is sooo much power in the name JESUS just call on him xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Sayuri said:


> Guppy I have just read your posts I am praying for you and baby Isaiah may the Lord lift up your baby and heal him there is sooo much power in the name JESUS just call on him xx

Gorgeous pic Sayuri! I cant believe that it has been 2 months:cloud9:


----------



## FutureMommie

Guppy- That is so Wonderful!!!!!!! God is an awesome God!


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks girls...but it looks like there are still some major issues :sad1:
Isaiah had the most severe episodes yet Thursday night. We had to go back to Dartmouth Friday early morning. Still here. Will stay here at least until tomorrow. They are going to have to run some major tests. They are starting to think he has a very rare genetic disorder. Its tough to diagnose. We have been very busy and little Z has had LOADS of testing done :( anyways, i am gonna keep updating on FB. its easier that way for me since i have some of you on there, other family and friends as well so please add me as im not sure how frequently i will be on bnb for the next week or so. My name on FB is Stephanie Kirsch and you will know its me via a picture of my son's blue hat and beautiful smile. Be sure to let me know who you are and i'll add ya :friends: You can catch yourself up on everything by reading through past statues updates. Thanks for you prayers girls :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Guppy051708 said:


> thanks girls...but it looks like there are still some major issues :sad1:
> Isaiah had the most severe episodes yet Thursday night. We had to go back to Dartmouth Friday early morning. Still here. Will stay here at least until tomorrow. They are going to have to run some major tests. They are starting to think he has a very rare genetic disorder. Its tough to diagnose. We have been very busy and little Z has had LOADS of testing done :( anyways, i am gonna keep updating on FB. its easier that way for me since i have some of you on there, other family and friends as well so please add me as im not sure how frequently i will be on bnb for the next week or so. My name on FB is Stephanie Kirsch and you will know its me via a picture of my son's blue hat and beautiful smile. Be sure to let me know who you are and i'll add ya :friends: You can catch yourself up on everything by reading through past statues updates. Thanks for you prayers girls :hugs:


Praying for you and will send a friend request later.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy my heart goes out to you and your family. I pray that Isaiah is blessed and healed very soon. There is nothing to big for God. He can do anything but fail. I added you to FB as well. Kimberly Brown is my name:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

My thoughts and prayers are with you Guppy. I hope you get some answers soon.

Ladies, I'd be grateful if someone could update on here if there's any news as I don't use facebook


----------



## cheerios

Hey Guppy
Soooo sorry to hear there are other complications. :( Can't imagine what you're going through now. 

Just a short update here: My 3rd cycle on Clomid failed again. Felt so down, but wasn't entirely not expecting it either. I had no signs of post-ovulation except for increased temperatures (which can also be attributed to taking progesterone pills). 

I've been listening to Joel Osteen sermons to cheer myself up and remind myself of who God is. It has always been my dream to get PG before my birthday (in Dec) and Christmas, but it does look like this dream is about to vapourize before my very eyes. 

But then again, I can't force the Giver to give me what I want, can I? So I know that i have to trust in God's perfect plans for my life. Like He has for you all too. 

So yeah, I'm going to try to spend less time on BnB for the next cycle and meditate more on God....hopefully this way I can re-prioritize and find joy in this season of my life again.

:hugs: to all of you lovely ladies out there!


----------



## willbamom1day

Sayuri glad to see you checkin in :hugs: your lil man is just to adorable

Guppy God is the higher physician and Isaiah is in His good hands :hugs:

I second what Deb wrote as I too don't use facebook but would love to stay updated on Guppy and baby Isaiah

Wishing you all a happy and blessed Thanksgiving :hugs:

_On Thanksgiving share your goodness, joy, hope and kindness - God

Surely goodness and mercy shall follw me_ Psalms 23:6


----------



## Deb111

Hi ladies

I could really do with your help. As most of you know, hubby was diagnosed with azoospermia and after a TESE biopsy, they found only 3 sperm in the sample taken, which they got rid of as they said there weren't enough to freeze. 

Anyway, I just can't see where God is in all of this? I have always had an incredibly strong urge for a family. Neither of us feel we would be able to adopt, especially as we would most likely not get a child under 3 or 4. I really admire people who are able to do this, but for many reasons, I'm pretty sure it isn't for us.

Hubby (largely thanks to his aunt) has gone from being prepared to discuss using a sperm donor and saying he would find it easier than adopting, to being pretty much against it.

We are still doing some research into possible help available, mainly in the US, but that would be a real struggle for us financially.

I know ladies on here have said many times before that God will not give you the desire for a child and then deny it, but it really does feel like that's what's happening now. Hubby doesn't seem prepared to consider anything other than having his own biological child.

I'm really struggling to cope. How can this be God's plan for me? :cry:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Deb-
If I could be there with you and give you a big ol' hug I would.:hugs: My heart hurts for you! I know it sucks, we have been ttc for quite a while and I too wonder why God is allowing it to take soooo long for us to conceive. But, as time goes on, it is revealed to me more and more His perfect plan. 
As much as I hate to say it, time can change things. If I were in your shoes, I would quit asking God why, and just thank Him for knowing what is best and being in control. Then, I would pray for His wisdom, to know what to do next or to guide you to the right doctor or to what might be causing your dh's problem. And, most importantly, I would pray that He would condition your and your husbands heart to HIS will, surrender your will completely. 
I'll be praying for you dear! :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls, just to update everyone, Isaiah ended up being inpatient from early last Friday morning until late last monday night :( They did loads of major testing. They still arn't sure whats up. He had his 4th MRI on Friday and we are waiting back for the results. Thanks so much everyone. Praying for you ladies as much as i can bc i know how much a blessing you are and how much the Lord is blessing and will bless you <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb, God never gives you more than you can handle. He hasnt left you even though ur situation is very hard to deal with and I can only imagine. I agree with Ready and just hold onto hope.:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

my prayers are with you all


----------



## iamrestored77

hey ladies, sorry i haven't been around. A lot going on in my life right now. Saturday night my granny had a heart attack. Last night she passed away :(. I know she is with Jesus :). True woman of faith :). What is really cool though is last month I celebrated her 90th birthday with her and family :). I was awesome. I have some great memories of her. She was in good health and lived a good life.

afm- iam on cd23 period due Dec 6. Temps have been high for 5 days now :) idk what that means being its my first month doing it but its good to see. 

I pray all is well with everyone. Jesus is Lord.


----------



## summerbride10

Hi this is my first time posting, I have been ttc for 3 months now, My mom has five kids and my sisters didn't seem to have any problems, I figured it would happen very quickly! Maybe even the first month, no such luck I am leaving it in Gods hands and I believe in the power of prayer. I would love to chat sometime, I never realized how hard it is having limited to no control over what seems to be such a simple issue :growlmad:.. not giving up hope though! I enjoy coming on here and getting the support.


----------



## willbamom1day

iamrestored77 said:


> hey ladies, sorry i haven't been around. A lot going on in my life right now. Saturday night my granny had a heart attack. Last night she passed away :(. I know she is with Jesus :). True woman of faith :). What is really cool though is last month I celebrated her 90th birthday with her and family :). I was awesome. I have some great memories of her. She was in good health and lived a good life.
> 
> afm- iam on cd23 period due Dec 6. Temps have been high for 5 days now :) idk what that means being its my first month doing it but its good to see.
> 
> I pray all is well with everyone. Jesus is Lord.

Amen!

my prayers are with you for this cycle


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls! :wave: Hope all is well.

I just had a question for you all. Well, i have started the gestaional surrogacy process. I know thats what the Lord wants me to do. I have sent my application out to a couple agencys. The first one turned me down because i said i would not terminate if intended parents wanted me to. At first i was discouraged and then i realized if the Lord wants me to do this he will find a way that follow His word. So i got contacted last week. CSED (Center for Surrogacy and Egg Donation) was very interested and i did a phone interview. It went very well and now thats what we are doing! They just match me up with parents that believe the same thing. Well, my question is, is the IVF/Transfer process wrong? I wasn't thinking it was assuming the intended parents dont create more embryos than they were planning on transfering (like throwing them away or lettnig them die). But i just want to make sure everything lines up and is according to God's word. Any ideas or bible verses?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls! :wave: Hope all is well.
> 
> I just had a question for you all. Well, i have started the gestaional surrogacy process. I know thats what the Lord wants me to do. I have sent my application out to a couple agencys. The first one turned me down because i said i would not terminate if intended parents wanted me to. At first i was discouraged and then i realized if the Lord wants me to do this he will find a way that follow His word. So i got contacted last week. CSED (Center for Surrogacy and Egg Donation) was very interested and i did a phone interview. It went very well and now thats what we are doing! They just match me up with parents that believe the same thing. Well, my question is, is the IVF/Transfer process wrong? I wasn't thinking it was assuming the intended parents dont create more embryos than they were planning on transfering (like throwing them away or lettnig them die). But i just want to make sure everything lines up and is according to God's word. Any ideas or bible verses?

Hmmm, Im not sure about the bible verses and etc:shrug:. I will ask my hubby later who is in ministry. He knows a lot more than I do.:winkwink: How do you feel about the process? Do you think it will be hard to give the baby up in the end? Im just curious so please forgive me if I sound dumb:wacko:. I think its great that you are doing this for another deserving family:cloud9:.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for finding that out hun! 
Not dumb at all! A lot of people ask me that, but i dont mind. I know its always something i have felt i should do and i've never been scared about "giving the baby up". To me and my husband it will be such a joy to witness to help bless another family with their sweet baby. I have no fear about it whatsoever, thats always why i think it's Gods will. I am just so at peace with the idea :thumbup: My husband is looking forward to giving the baby to the couple. He is so excited to see their faces. and so am i.I can't wait! :D


----------



## iamrestored77

Thanks...... not getting my hopes up high or reading more into anything. Just playing it all by ear. Praising and thanking the Lord :)


----------



## willbamom1day

Guppy if God has lead you on this path He with make sure it is a straight path with no waivers. God bless you for such a caring heart :hugs: your in my prayers


----------



## Terangela

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls! :wave: Hope all is well.
> 
> I just had a question for you all. Well, i have started the gestaional surrogacy process. I know thats what the Lord wants me to do. I have sent my application out to a couple agencys. The first one turned me down because i said i would not terminate if intended parents wanted me to. At first i was discouraged and then i realized if the Lord wants me to do this he will find a way that follow His word. So i got contacted last week. CSED (Center for Surrogacy and Egg Donation) was very interested and i did a phone interview. It went very well and now thats what we are doing! They just match me up with parents that believe the same thing. Well, my question is, is the IVF/Transfer process wrong? I wasn't thinking it was assuming the intended parents dont create more embryos than they were planning on transfering (like throwing them away or lettnig them die). But i just want to make sure everything lines up and is according to God's word. Any ideas or bible verses?

Usually they will freeze the extra embryos for future transfers. If the embryos do not develop they discard those. However that would be the same as a failed attempt doing it naturally. My friend just did IVF with her frozen embryos twice and none of them implanted. They are now saving for another round. The embryos were from their first attempt when they conceived their dd who is almost 2. They are all about only using what they need to use and freezing the rest. Also Celine Dion's twins IVF babies as Rene Charles Celine spoke on Oprah about looking forward to using the frozen embryos in hopes of having another child. 

I think God has given us tools and advances in medications and treatments that allow us to build on God's kingdom. Just as there aren't any verses on many things I don't know of a verse that covers IVF. One lady told me it was like Sarah's impatience and getting Hagar to BD with her husband. The fall out of it is the battle that continues today in the middle east. I wanted to smack her and her ignorance. I believe God will give you a couple if it is meant to be. You are far more giving than I!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! :wave: Hope all is well.
> 
> I just had a question for you all. Well, i have started the gestaional surrogacy process. I know thats what the Lord wants me to do. I have sent my application out to a couple agencys. The first one turned me down because i said i would not terminate if intended parents wanted me to. At first i was discouraged and then i realized if the Lord wants me to do this he will find a way that follow His word. So i got contacted last week. CSED (Center for Surrogacy and Egg Donation) was very interested and i did a phone interview. It went very well and now thats what we are doing! They just match me up with parents that believe the same thing. Well, my question is, is the IVF/Transfer process wrong? I wasn't thinking it was assuming the intended parents dont create more embryos than they were planning on transfering (like throwing them away or lettnig them die). But i just want to make sure everything lines up and is according to God's word. Any ideas or bible verses?
> 
> Usually they will freeze the extra embryos for future transfers. If the embryos do not develop they discard those. However that would be the same as a failed attempt doing it naturally. My friend just did IVF with her frozen embryos twice and none of them implanted. They are now saving for another round. The embryos were from their first attempt when they conceived their dd who is almost 2. They are all about only using what they need to use and freezing the rest. Also Celine Dion's twins IVF babies as Rene Charles Celine spoke on Oprah about looking forward to using the frozen embryos in hopes of having another child.
> 
> I think God has given us tools and advances in medications and treatments that allow us to build on God's kingdom. Just as there aren't any verses on many things I don't know of a verse that covers IVF. One lady told me it was like Sarah's impatience and getting Hagar to BD with her husband. The fall out of it is the battle that continues today in the middle east. I wanted to smack her and her ignorance. I believe God will give you a couple if it is meant to be. You are far more giving than I!Click to expand...

How is your pregnancy going Terangela? Hope all is well. Miss ya!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy 29 weeks MrsKc! You're nearly there!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Happy 29 weeks MrsKc! You're nearly there!!!!:wohoo:

Yes for some reason I feel like I have been preggo forever but happy to be where I am at:winkwink:


----------



## willbamom1day

Just wanted to stop by and wish you all a blessed weekend :hugs:

_Listen to me with your heart - God

The words of the Lord are pure words _Psalms 12:6


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- The pregnancy is going well in that everything is well with baby. My back and hips have been giving me a lot of issues. Unfortunately the back pain where it is likely will continue after delivery. I have been going for massages, taking tylenol and using the heating pad often. I just want to feel normal again. I am not a fan of chronic pain. I don't know how people live with this all the time. Life just keeps getting busier and time keeps flying by fast. Christmas is going to come and go so fast and then it will be February and I am trying to get as ready as possible so I don't feel unprepared. My biggest thing right now is not having our freezer. I really would love to be filling it with frozen meals so I am not having to cook all the time once baby comes. However we don't have the money for the repair right now and likely won't until March. Frustrated about that. I might see if someone has a small freezer they aren't using until then.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> MrsKC- The pregnancy is going well in that everything is well with baby. My back and hips have been giving me a lot of issues. Unfortunately the back pain where it is likely will continue after delivery. I have been going for massages, taking tylenol and using the heating pad often. I just want to feel normal again. I am not a fan of chronic pain. I don't know how people live with this all the time. Life just keeps getting busier and time keeps flying by fast. Christmas is going to come and go so fast and then it will be February and I am trying to get as ready as possible so I don't feel unprepared. My biggest thing right now is not having our freezer. I really would love to be filling it with frozen meals so I am not having to cook all the time once baby comes. However we don't have the money for the repair right now and likely won't until March. Frustrated about that. I might see if someone has a small freezer they aren't using until then.

Im glad all is well with you! I hope that issue with the freezer is resolved soon!!!:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, so the only thing holding us up with the surrogacy thing is the whole embryo situation. We believe that the life begins at conception therefor, any embryos that would be "discarded" because they arn't "good enough" is simply wrong to us. My question is, since the intended parents (and their doctor) decide how many embryos to create and they end up throwing them away, is that wrong of us to go through with the surrogacy? Or since it up to the IPs, than that would be on them (in God's eyes) and not on us? :shrug: I dont think retrieving x amount of eggs is wrong (because an egg is not a human). The thing i am having a hard time with is fertilizing too many eggs and not implanting all them then discarding them (any fertilized egg is human-to us). A life is a life, no matter how good a "quality" it is. As for freezing them thats a different story (which I am still on the fence about, but thats not my choice). We just want to make sure everything is good in God's eyes ;)


----------



## somedaymama

Guppy, that would be my objection...even though it's not technically you discarding the embryos, you are participating in the process, kwim? The fertilized egg is a potential human life, and that's why some people who do IVF choose to donate any extras rather than discarding them. It's really a choice only you and your hubby can make though...I don't think there is any exact right answer. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for your feedback hun!
Like part of me feels guilty for going through, because maybe if we did that would somehow mean we are turning our cheeks to that sin, but then at the same time its out of our hands. Like its the intended parents obligation to be making that correct decision and they will be the ones held accountable if they dont. Then again, if this is of the Lord and i don't do it, will i be in the wrong for not obeying? :shrug: this is why I am stuck. The more i pray about it the more I feel like the sin would be on the IPs and not us...guess i just get caught up in feeling guilty about it...its so hard!


----------



## somedaymama

Definitely pray about it, like I said I don't think there is necessarily one right answer. If you feel like He is leading you to be a surrogate, then by all means that is what you should do! I hope He gives you a clear sign of the right answer. It really would be an amazing blessing to a childless couple. :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

Someday - can't believe you're almost there!!! Good luck :baby: xx


----------



## camishantel

Hey ladies can you please pray for my friend... her name is Carla... she is in the hospital and it doesn't look good at all.. she has a tumor on her brain stem so her head is so swollen her eyes are bugging out and because of the steroids she is twice her weight... she can no longer walk ...


----------



## Guppy051708

:cry: will be sending prayers her way :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

guppy  pray without ceasing :hugs:

camishantel my heart goes out to you and your friend :hugs: I pray God comfort her as He heals her


----------



## somedaymama

praying for Carla!


----------



## Terangela

Guppy051708 said:


> Okay, so the only thing holding us up with the surrogacy thing is the whole embryo situation. We believe that the life begins at conception therefor, any embryos that would be "discarded" because they arn't "good enough" is simply wrong to us. My question is, since the intended parents (and their doctor) decide how many embryos to create and they end up throwing them away, is that wrong of us to go through with the surrogacy? Or since it up to the IPs, than that would be on them (in God's eyes) and not on us? :shrug: I dont think retrieving x amount of eggs is wrong (because an egg is not a human). The thing i am having a hard time with is fertilizing too many eggs and not implanting all them then discarding them (any fertilized egg is human-to us). A life is a life, no matter how good a "quality" it is. As for freezing them thats a different story (which I am still on the fence about, but thats not my choice). We just want to make sure everything is good in God's eyes ;)

"Good" would be viable embryos, and discard ones are ones that have stopped developing so basically it is a dead embryo. Usually it takes a few implants to get one to stick, so they use the frozen embryos for those added cycles. You could also request that if you have a couple that the couple donate the unused embryos. You can talk to the Dr about what they consider a good or viable embryo and what they would discard. From that you could make your choice. I know I would have done IVF for myself if it came to it. I knew the Dr that would have done it and he is a Christian, God loving and fearing man. I know he would have made every effort to do things ethically and knowing he would be judged if he did things wrong. You really should talk to a fertility specialist that is in your area about it. They would gladly let you know what to expect.


----------



## Terangela

Praying for Carla.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Somedaymama's water broke this morning! Yay! Pray for a safe, healthy delivery for her


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! :dance: How exciting!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cheerios

Hey Guppy - Wow. You must be the first lady I know who's going to be a surrogate!!! That means you're going to go through the process of labour and delivery too? **sorry if I sound dumb". Its amazing. Wow. And your little boy looks wayyyy adorable! How's he? Any new developments?


----------



## cheerios

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to pop by to say HI! Sorry that I haven't been coming to this thread often. I think its a mixture of the fact that most of you are already pregnant (and I don't really feel like I fit here anymore) and that I usually write in my own journal.

Just want to see how you all are! We're already in the last month of 2010 and I'll be celebrating my 28th birthday this week!!!! (16.12) Time really REALLY flies! Esp. when you're TTCing - and not getting PG. 

Anyway, just hoping that you ladies are enjoying your Advent season and not getting too stressed with your Christmas shopping!

BTW, Someday has given birth! I just saw on her FB account, but she hasn't posted any photos of her newborn yet. She did mention it was a smooth delivery though!!! YAY!


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Cheerios - I left this group awhile ago b/c nearly everyone is preggo and it makes me sad (for me, not for them)...you wanna start a new ttc-faith-based group? I'd be so willing to join it! Haven't checked this thread in months and just did and saw your post...so thought I'd say something!


----------



## Dahlia

actually, maybe a LTTTC-faith-based-group would be more like it as far as I'm concerned ;) ...I don't necessarily like to hear pregnancy announcements from people trying for a few months...it's so hard to deal with. I'm sure you understand. anyway, I still read your journal and I know your day will come!!!


----------



## Terangela

Just thought I would start a thread on the pregnancy board... I know what it is like to go to a TTC board and all you read about is pregnancy and pregnancy announcements, followed by birth announcements, followed by all that is new with their babies. So maybe some of us can migrate over to the pregnancy thread? It isn't fair to make others read about something they want so badly and are trying to achieve. Just a thought. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/486239-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him.html#post8214630


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Just thought I would start a thread on the pregnancy board... I know what it is like to go to a TTC board and all you read about is pregnancy and pregnancy announcements, followed by birth announcements, followed by all that is new with their babies. So maybe some of us can migrate over to the pregnancy thread? It isn't fair to make others read about something they want so badly and are trying to achieve. Just a thought.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/486239-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him.html#post8214630

Im with you but I still like the TTC Faith thread too because I come here to give encouragement to others still waiting. Just because we have our BFPS does not mean that we did not have a LONG road to hoe:nope:! Ive been wanting another baby since my daughter was 2. She will be 10 next week! So I waited a long time with A LOT of heartaches:nope: and NOT knowing I had PCOS before I was blessed with this baby:winkwink:!

I will join you over there as well!:hugs:


----------



## cheerios

Hey dear ladies!
I'm sorry, didn't mean to rock the boat. And I do agree that quite a number of the pregnant ladies here have tried for a long time before getting PG AND that is such an encouragement!!!! 

I mean, when I first started quite a number of the pregnant ladies now were not pregnant yet. Like someday, willbe, kcbrown,... just to name a few. And now, they are all pregnant. 

I guess it just meant that non-preggy ladies like myself had less of a common ground with the preggy ladies. Do you know what I mean? 

I think from among the ladies who I knew when I first started reading this thread, there's only Ready and I who are not pregnant? FutureMommie isn't either, but she came by the thread later right? 

I really don't know if we should start another LTTC-F.A.I.T.H thread. 

_*What do the rest of you non-pregnant ladies on this thread think???*_


----------



## Deb111

cheerios said:


> I think from among the ladies who I knew when I first started reading this thread, there's only ready and I who are not pregnant? FutureMommie isn't either, but she came by the thread later right?

Nor me :nope:

I don't think anyone feels you've rocked the boat hun and it can be really hard.

Personally, although it can be hard, I usually find it can help to have the support of those who have been there and are now pregnant. It's nice to hear some success stories, but I guess pregnancy journals are the place for discussing the finer details of pregnancy, which I think people pretty much do on here anyway x


----------



## willbamom1day

I too enjoy checking in on this thread and praying for you all as I too had a long road to get my bfp - my hubby and I had been married 7 years before getting a bfp and we battled no/low sperm count and a failed adoption and it was you girls who helped me stay sane in this all. I know what it is like to want it so bad and not have it and thats why I try not to share to much pregnancy stuff with this group.

I actualy joined BNB 2 years ago this month I am all for moving on if that is what is wanted but that will not change my feelings for you all or my prayers of blessings for each of you :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I have been through all stages while being on this thread (TTC, Pregnancy, MC, TTC again, Pregnancy, and now Parenting) and i love all you girls. Pray for you all daily but i do agree. When i was pregnant i felt guilty for coming in here...felt guilty for being pregnant and now that I have Isaiah its just hard to relate. But i will continue to pop in as to give you all continual prayer and support. We all have very different journeys, but at some point we can all relate and encourage one another. :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Still ttc here (two years next month), though I joined the thread after it started. I haven't posted much here in a while but I still lurk and read everything. In retrospect, you may be right, Cheerios - maybe I haven't posted because there doesn't seem to have been much in the way of ttc conversation lately. (Honestly, I had completely forgotten this was a ttc group because I access it through my subscribed threads link and not through the ttc groups page! :haha: ) I think it's only natural that the pregnant ladies on here would want to continue their discussions, so I like the idea of a new FAITH pregnancy group to graduate into. But I also like the occasional encouraging word from those of you who've walked in our shoes, so I don't want you to leave us altogether, either! :hugs: 

(Am I making any sense? I'm still waking up! :sleep: )


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

For me I need the encouragement to continue. I do understand that those who have already are preggers and have delivered may have different issues now but we still need the encouragement and the love. :hugs: Just my thoughts.


----------



## Terangela

I totally agree with the support, encouragement aspect of things, but I think those of us who want to discuss pregnancy and parenting could do it in another thread. Not to say we can't come on here for prayer support and aren't allowed to come on the TTC thread. But we really should keep the TTC board about TTC. I think also for those TTC and want to come to the pregnancy board are welcome to for the same reasons, to see how pregnancies are going and give us encouragement and advise.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> I totally agree with the support, encouragement aspect of things, but I think those of us who want to discuss pregnancy and parenting could do it in another thread. Not to say we can't come on here for prayer support and aren't allowed to come on the TTC thread. But we really should keep the TTC board about TTC. I think also for those TTC and want to come to the pregnancy board are welcome to for the same reasons, to see how pregnancies are going and give us encouragement and advise.

Understood. I rarely say anything about my pregnancy on here anyway.


----------



## TaeBoMama

It's been forever since I posted here. I do stop by and read, occasionally. I personally don't see a problem with those who've achieved the goal, sticking around and sharing the details of their pregnancy. I've never understood the hard feelings some women have just hearing that someone else is pregnant. I think we should be happy for them!! It's perfectly fine to want something for ourselves, but we shouldn't have a problem when one of our sisters is blessed. I lost my mom 4 years ago. I don't get upset with folks who still have a mom around. I wouldn't tell anyone they couldn't talk about the lovely time they had going out to lunch and shopping with their mother. I'm happy for them! I think if something like this is causing bad feelings, we need to evaluate ourselves and pray for God to help us with negative feelings of jealousy/resentment. 

Another team I belong to has a "graduate" team for those who've gotten their BFP. But thankfully, the graduates still come to our thread (those of us who just can't seem to catch the egg--there's only a few of us left) and share their pregnancy stories, ultrasound pics, etc. In fact, most have already delivered their babies and are posting the birth announcements and baby pics. And I LOVE it! I can't imagine not wanting to hear every detail just because I haven't gotten my BFP yet. That just makes no sense to me at all. 

I've been overjoyed every time I saw someone on this team get their BFP. I hope everyone here feels the same way. We are Christians, right?


----------



## HappyAuntie

I don't think anyone is saying pregnant ladies shouldn't post on here at all, and I think I can safely say we're all thrilled when one of us gets a BFP... but I think Terangela said it best, that we should try to keep the ttc boards about ttc. If we want to make this thread a general faith-based group for women at every stage of the process, we should ask the moderators to move the thread out of the ttc groups.


----------



## Dahlia

yeah, almost all of my bnb friends are pregnant and they are the only ones I keep in touch with...so nothing against pregnant people. and I am always happy when someone I have been praying for or know gets pregnant. but it is still upsetting to be reminded by constant bfps in my real life (8 pregnant family members and counting)...but that doesn't make me less of a Christian because I'm going through a low point and feel sadness when others get a bfp. that's great if you can always rejoice and feel amazing every time someone else in your life gets one - but that's not the reality for me. anyway, that's not really what I was saying at all...as HappyAuntie said, I was looking for a ttc group that was still a ttc group...i love having all of my pregnant friends follow me and comment on my journal - and I love following theirs as well. but as far as a Faith-based ttc group - I was hoping for that...I was in this group since the very beginning (under another name) and when every single woman got their bfp except Rdy and me...it just got hard for me to be here with people and hearing about their entire journeys to birth and beyond. I rejoice that you got your bfp but it's too hard for me to continue on the journey with everybody.


----------



## Guppy051708

Dahlia said:


> t it's too hard for me to continue on the journey with everybody.

Thats exactly why when I got my BFP i didn't drop in as much, and then other ppl commented on how ppl get pregnant and all of a sudden have nothing to do with the group...it wasn't because i was using anyone, it was because I felt i could not express any of my joys (or even troubles) with being pregnant. But then i came back bc other ppl (TTC) said to stay and seemed offended that i didn't come by much. ...i felt guilty for being pregnant...and now i feel guilty for finally get the baby that i worked so hard for....and I get where those still TTC are coming from...i totally understand that...but at the same time most of us in here either had a long journey TTC or experienced a loss (like myself). Its not like i never had my share of seeing others get pregnant and then have a baby in the end. I was happy for them even though i experienced my loss, and sure it was hard, but i believe we do need to evaluate our hearts if carrying resentment happens. We have all worked very hard to get where we are. With that said, I will no longer be stopping in- if anyone wants to follow me in my journal, on FB (stephanie kirsch) or in my surrogacy blog, feel free to drop in and say hello, but I can see that my journey with you all is no longer acceptable...Be blessed everyone & prayers as you all receive your :bfp: which i know you ALL will :flow: :friends:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...-gestational-surrogate-their-bun-my-oven.html

https://fallin2grace.livejournal.com/

Peace Joy & Blessings. You all have blessed me in more ways than you know :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

TaeBoMama said:


> It's been forever since I posted here. I do stop by and read, occasionally. I personally don't see a problem with those who've achieved the goal, sticking around and sharing the details of their pregnancy. I've never understood the hard feelings some women have just hearing that someone else is pregnant. I think we should be happy for them!! It's perfectly fine to want something for ourselves, but we shouldn't have a problem when one of our sisters is blessed. I lost my mom 4 years ago. I don't get upset with folks who still have a mom around. I wouldn't tell anyone they couldn't talk about the lovely time they had going out to lunch and shopping with their mother. I'm happy for them! I think if something like this is causing bad feelings, we need to evaluate ourselves and pray for God to help us with negative feelings of jealousy/resentment.
> 
> Another team I belong to has a "graduate" team for those who've gotten their BFP. But thankfully, the graduates still come to our thread (those of us who just can't seem to catch the egg--there's only a few of us left) and share their pregnancy stories, ultrasound pics, etc. In fact, most have already delivered their babies and are posting the birth announcements and baby pics. And I LOVE it! I can't imagine not wanting to hear every detail just because I haven't gotten my BFP yet. That just makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> I've been overjoyed every time I saw someone on this team get their BFP. I hope everyone here feels the same way. We are Christians, right?

Agreed totally:thumbup:! Hope all has been well with you lately!:hugs:

Just to play devils advocate.... Lets say we were part of a TTC group only, with no preggo ladies. Eventually someone would get pregnant, so when that someone gets pregnant, is it now time for them to move on to another group? Just curious because then it would be an ongoing battle to keep the TTC group "pure" from women who have gotten their BFPs. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> TaeBoMama said:
> 
> 
> It's been forever since I posted here. I do stop by and read, occasionally. I personally don't see a problem with those who've achieved the goal, sticking around and sharing the details of their pregnancy. I've never understood the hard feelings some women have just hearing that someone else is pregnant. I think we should be happy for them!! It's perfectly fine to want something for ourselves, but we shouldn't have a problem when one of our sisters is blessed. I lost my mom 4 years ago. I don't get upset with folks who still have a mom around. I wouldn't tell anyone they couldn't talk about the lovely time they had going out to lunch and shopping with their mother. I'm happy for them! I think if something like this is causing bad feelings, we need to evaluate ourselves and pray for God to help us with negative feelings of jealousy/resentment.
> 
> Another team I belong to has a "graduate" team for those who've gotten their BFP. But thankfully, the graduates still come to our thread (those of us who just can't seem to catch the egg--there's only a few of us left) and share their pregnancy stories, ultrasound pics, etc. In fact, most have already delivered their babies and are posting the birth announcements and baby pics. And I LOVE it! I can't imagine not wanting to hear every detail just because I haven't gotten my BFP yet. That just makes no sense to me at all.
> 
> I've been overjoyed every time I saw someone on this team get their BFP. I hope everyone here feels the same way. We are Christians, right?
> 
> Agreed totally:thumbup:! Hope all has been well with you lately!:hugs:Click to expand...

 BnB needs to get a "like" button like FB! :dohh:


----------



## Dahlia

Hi guppy...I don't think anyone here minds pregnants or moms stopping in...and it sounds like was the only one w the issue of it being more of a preggo group than a ttc group. Either way, I no longer stop by here (except for poppin in now of course) so don't leave for my sake ;) I can see how it would b difficult to leave the group bc of feelings of guilt. I also get how stayin made u feel bad. Either way I was just suggesting that it might b best to have faith groups for every part of the journey. I think some people took offense where none was meant. 

As for me, I don't need to examine my heart for reasons of resentment. Bc feelin sad by an overwhelming # of bfp announcements in my life is not a sin. God understands my pain and unfullfilled desires and is carrying me and dh through this time.


----------



## Guppy051708

No hard feelings doll :friends: I totally understand where you're coming from and would probably feel the same if I where in your shoes. I'm not leaving cus of you (love ya girl :flow:) but it's hard without other mamas to chat w. I mean I love hearing how everyone is doing but I don't know how much life stuff I ave in common now....besides our wonderful Jesus :cloud9: and I can see why the admins generally have threads like this for certain parts of the making a baby journey - to keep this issue from happening in the first place. Tbh, if I were TTC I would probably want this to be a strictly TTC section too :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

BTW, I will continue to stop by and I will mention things about my pregnancy, because it is a part of my life at this moment. Am I doing it to rub it in? No. I am going to be open and honest about my journey and I will not feel guilty about it. 

Guppy, dont feel guilty. Everything that you have received is from God. Be happy about that.

Im not offended by this conversation in anyway. I wish you all nothing but the blessings from God!


----------



## Terangela

I think I hold onto this thread as I want to share with women of Faith. I started the thread in the Pregnancy groups section and wouldn't mind if there was one for mama's too. Once I have this baby I will no longer fit into either category, as this is our last planned pregnancy. I think it is important for women of Faith to have each other. I know I can post things on here that I might not ask some of the ladies at Church as I find you get more real answers than the sugar coated ones from a face to face encounter. I think it is important to have women who have been through it or going through it in our lives. My one friend until she met me had only friends that had kids her kids age. She didn't realize that she was missing out until I introduced her to my other friends. We have people in every stage and it is nice to bounce a question off a mom of a teen or adult as to what they did at this stage. It is also nice to give that woman that is TTC that I have been there and tried different meds and let them know I am there if they have any questions and not to be shy. 

I do want to be able to talk pregnancy and parenting issues with like minded ladies as well. So I hope we can get on those other threads and talk there. I think it would also be an opening to others joining and getting to know other ladies of Faith.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just be careful how you create the other threads, because the admins will delete them if there is more than one. (i had that happen to me :dohh:)


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

I hope everyone will still post. I love hearing about your journey and is excited about taking the same one very soon. :flower:


----------



## willbamom1day

_You can begin and end your day talking to me - God

The Lord will receive my prayer _Psalms 6:9


----------



## cheerios

Hi dear ladies - Thanks for all your comments!

My apologies for not being able to reply earlier, cos I've been v. busy preparing for my bday celebrations tomorrow. I invited about 30 ppl to my house and have been cooking since yesterday. My actual bday was yesterday actually. I'm 28 now!!! 2 more yrs to the big 3-0! 

Anyway, I read through everyone of your post with great interest. 

I don't resent any of you preggie ladies. I'm happy for you all. Really. 

TBH I think this thread could continue to be a TTC thread if the other TTC ladies continue to post in here. 

I guess of late, mainly the preggy FAITH girls have been posting and I haven't read a lot of TTCing posts. Correct me if I'm wrong.

That's why I felt that I didn't have much to say anymore.... cos most of the topics were not really TTC-relatd, if you know what I mean? 

I think the TTC part of this thread was way more active when I first started. The thread would move so fast because each lady was talking about where she was in her cycle / fertile days / 2ww / etc etc. 

But now its hardly like that anymore. That's why TTC ladies like myself feel a bit displaced. I don't write about my TTC issues anymore, because I felt that even if I did, there wouldn't be many TTC ladies would could relate - perhaps cos they don't frequent this thread any longer. 

That's also the reason why I've been writing more in my journal as an outlet.

I hope I didn't offend anymore. You preggy ladies are welcomed to stay. 

Maybe if the other FAITH TTC ladies could post more here? Then this could be a TTC-to-preggy thread??? 

Alrighty, won't have time to log in for a while again. Take care and God bless each of you!


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Hi dear ladies - Thanks for all your comments!
> 
> My apologies for not being able to reply earlier, cos I've been v. busy preparing for my bday celebrations tomorrow. I invited about 30 ppl to my house and have been cooking since yesterday. My actual bday was yesterday actually. I'm 28 now!!! 2 more yrs to the big 3-0!
> 
> Anyway, I read through everyone of your post with great interest.
> 
> I don't resent any of you preggie ladies. I'm happy for you all. Really.
> 
> TBH I think this thread could continue to be a TTC thread if the other TTC ladies continue to post in here.
> 
> I guess of late, mainly the preggy FAITH girls have been posting and I haven't read a lot of TTCing posts. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> That's why I felt that I didn't have much to say anymore.... cos most of the topics were not really TTC-relatd, if you know what I mean?
> 
> I think the TTC part of this thread was way more active when I first started. The thread would move so fast because each lady was talking about where she was in her cycle / fertile days / 2ww / etc etc.
> 
> But now its hardly like that anymore. That's why TTC ladies like myself feel a bit displaced. I don't write about my TTC issues anymore, because I felt that even if I did, there wouldn't be many TTC ladies would could relate - perhaps cos they don't frequent this thread any longer.
> 
> That's also the reason why I've been writing more in my journal as an outlet.
> 
> I hope I didn't offend anymore. You preggy ladies are welcomed to stay.
> 
> Maybe if the other FAITH TTC ladies could post more here? Then this could be a TTC-to-preggy thread???
> 
> Alrighty, won't have time to log in for a while again. Take care and God bless each of you!

Happy bday! My bday is 12/27. So we are holiday babies!:happydance:


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: g'day lovelies!

I haven't posted in a long time! But I took a wee peek today, and saw that someday had a baby! Congrats sweet thing! Hope your enjoying these first days, I pray that they are full of joy, grace and ease (oh yeah, and sleep!)

happy happy birthday cheerios and mrskc :happydance:

interesting chat in recent posts re: a new F.A.I.T.H pregnancy to babies thread. Here's my 2 cents. I believe that all the mom's to be and new moms deserve a place to 'shout from the mountain tops' their pregnancy and birth stories, every glorious detail! What a shame to have to hold it back. I also understand and believe that in our real lives (outside of computer land) the women that are still TTC are praying and struggling their way through every baby shower, every pregnancy announcement and sometimes wincing silently when you see a big beautiful pregnant belly. So why would you come sit at the computer for more?

it's tough 'cus you meet some amazing women that you'd like to stay in touch with but... perhaps everyone could win! everyone could cross over and move back and forth but for those ladies that experience really vulnerable times throughout the TTC journey, there is a space that's only TTC. AND pregnant ladies and new moms can let out all that joyful, messy, beautiful, weird and wonderful stuff about their bodies and birth stories without feeling like they're upsetting anyone. I think there's room for two threads. And an open-ness to share in both. Why not add more Christian threads to B&B?

:flower:there it is,my two bits. I wish you all loads of love and light. xoxo


----------



## somedaymama

Thank you groovy grl! Good to see you!! :hugs:

I really like your suggestion. We could have two groups and everyone could post in both if they wanted too, but then people who are pregnant and have babies could feel free to talk about that, and those who are TTC could actually talk about that. I know that I don't post here much because I know how it would hurt to hear others' wonderful news wen I was TTC. I would love to be able to support those who are trying, but it seems like there isn't a whole lot of TTC talk going on.

How are YOU doing, groovy grl??


----------



## cheerios

someday - Congrats! I suppose you've already got my congratulatory wishes on FB. Your little girl is gorgeous!!! And its amazing to see u up and about sooo quickly! And even back on BnB!!! Wow, you're already one super mom!

"I would love to be able to support those who are trying, but it seems like there isn't a whole lot of TTC talk going on." - I think TTC ladies like myself would really appreciate that. I would like to see more TTC talk going on here though!!!! 

Maybe I'll start. 

I'm on my 4th clomid cycle and am toward the end of my 2ww and will go for a blood test on Wed. TBH, I couldn't really be bothered with this cycle. I mean, I took clomid and metformin and all, but I didn't bother to temp or anything. And I found it sooo much better! No stress, no fussing over every highs and lows of my BBT. 

And I've applied for a new job and am going to spend the holiday season applying for more jobs. My goal for 2011 is to either get a new job / go for MBA or get pregnant. I'm trusting that God will show me His best plans for me. 

I know that if I could choose, I would rather stick with my current job and get pregnant and be a stay-at-home mom. But the one thing I know with 100% I would want to be, is the 1 thing that I have 0 control about. So I've been praying that God would show me what's His alternative plans are for me, if we're not meant to get PG now, for this season of my life. 

It's hard not knowing but I've been wanting to change jobs since end of 2009 and have just been holding it out because of this TTC business. And now I feel like I don't want to "waste" another year! My life has to move on. After all, I'm 28 now. 

And if I can't be a mom (for now), at least I want to have a successful and thriving career.


----------



## willbamom1day

_Follow me - God

Teach me thy paths _Psalms 25:4


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hullo again!

how great to see you here too someday! I'm so thrilled for you! WOW! time moves fast, seems like such a short time ago that you announced your pregnancy and your little girl is here already! Yahoo! 

willba - your Christmas pic looks gorgeous and thanks for the verses!

mrskc - you are a babe! look at your tummy! you obviously making a big healthy baby! (hope that's not rude?) 

AFM - Clearly, I'm in a really good place re: belly's and babies. I'm still TTC only I've dropped all the calendar marking, OV testing, POAS, pre-seed, RE appointments, etc. 

I am seeing a wonderful therapist and I have acupuncture once or twice a month. The ultimate goal of these modalities is to deal with the stress and sadness of my TTC journey. I have spent the last year persuing more answers to my infertility and miscarraige and it involved a heck of a lot of procedures, tests and ultimately discouragement. I have had a laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy. I have had an HSG. I have had numerous blood tests. I have seen a naturopath, an R.E., a Chinese medicine practioner/acupuncturist. Everything led to more discouraging news and a lot of stress, $ and anxiety. I had become emotionally paralysed, barely functioning in my job, my marraige and my social life.

Therapy has been amazing for me. The stress levels have dropped right off and I am moving forward in a really joyful way. You see, I haven't posted here because I'm in a really different place. I would be overjoyed should God have a healthy pregnancy and baby in his plans for me but... I am asking him to lead me to the joyful life he knows I will have and I am actively working on moving forward through the other side of infertility. I can not afford to spend the next 50 or so years living with pain and stress and sadness. I need to understand and practice a life that will be a joyful testimony without my own children. I found my DH later in life and we started TTC when I was 36. I am now 41 and it's time to put down this struggle. I worked really hard at it and I am finally giving it all to him. You see, my prayers are now about asking for joy and grace and ease as I move past my TTC journey. Hallelujah! he is providing this for me! :happydance: By the good grace of God, I can finally 'chill out'

xo and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all! Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I too was feeling very out of place being one of the few who hasn't gotten pregnant. So, heres an update on me. We are still actively TTC. This is our 20th cycle and we have decided to do IUI in January if we aren't blessed this month. I am in the 2ww now. This journey has gotten so discouraging over the past few months, but I am clinging to my Jesus and His promises. Hope you all have a very blessed Christmas! Still keeping you all in my prayers :) Hopefully I will be back with a BFP announcement after Christmas. Blessings!


----------



## TaeBoMama

The other team I belong to (Aphrodite), which is not a Christian team, would never dream of asking the ladies who have conceived to share their joy elsewhere. So, I guess the pregnant/and new mommies can still come here just so long as they don't appear too happy, and if they make sure not to mention their little ones. And when someone gets a bfp, they shouldn't announce it here. They should very silently take their happiness to another thread. Weird that this is a Christian thread. I know I'm ruffling some feathers, but I find it sad that a non-Christian team is the place where I feel more comfortable. If I get my bfp before the others who are still trying, I know that they will truly be rejoicing with me, and not "wincing" at the thought that I'm pregnant. I'm so happy that the ladies who got their bfp didn't abandon me and the other couple of ladies still working toward the goal. I was so nervous about being the ONLY one left, on a team that no one visited anymore. But thankfully, they stuck around to offer support. And thankfully they felt loved enough to know that we truly wanted to see every ultrasound picture, and hear about every doctor report and birth announcement. I remember being apprehensive about joining that team because Aphrodite is a name of a Greek Goddess (of fertility) and I worried that the team would be un-Christian. I'm happy I joined that team. Some of the ladies are Christians, and even the ones who haven't professed to be Christians are very loving and supportive. 

I think there's absolutely nothing wrong with being sad about not conceiving. The problem comes when you are sad that others have been blessed. My heart goes out to those who are struggling with the TTC journey, especially those who have no children. I pray for each of you, those who are trying and those who were successful. I will go now...:hi:


----------



## cheerios

*TaeboMama* - I appreciate your comments. But I think you've mistaken the true intention of the past few pages. We (the TTC ladies) have nothing against pregnant women. We rejoiced with them too. And if you had taken the time to read through the thread, you would realize that we have also been following up with the experiences of the pregnant ladies on this thread.

But this used to a be a TTC thread and as you can see from the other TTC ladies, a lot of us have stopped posting here, because there were significantly more pregnant ladies here than TTCing ladies. Hence, we felt out-of-place posting TTC issues when most of the women here no longer face those issues. 

And our proposal was either we start a new thread with TTC discussions or continue to post here, but the TTC ladies would have to feel at home here too. Afterall, its a TTC thread.

Its not the discussion about their pregnancy - which I have no problem about, but many of them post their pregnancy stories on their journals anyways. 

Its the constant reminder that you are NOT pregnant. You see pregnancy tickers on ALL/MOST of the pregnant ladies signatures. Its like you see it ALL the time! And the fact that you can't put a ticker on your signature. And you wonder if it will happen to you.

I hope you might want to clarify first before you throw accusations at a "christian" group. Sorry if I should edgy, but I find it unfair if you compare us negatively to a non-Christian group (which you know much better and are a part of), when you hardly even know us, or what exactly we've been talking about or been through.


----------



## cheerios

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hello all! Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I too was feeling very out of place being one of the few who hasn't gotten pregnant. So, heres an update on me. We are still actively TTC. This is our 20th cycle and we have decided to do IUI in January if we aren't blessed this month. I am in the 2ww now. This journey has gotten so discouraging over the past few months, but I am clinging to my Jesus and His promises. Hope you all have a very blessed Christmas! Still keeping you all in my prayers :) Hopefully I will be back with a BFP announcement after Christmas. Blessings!

Hey Rdy
So nice to hear from you again! Thanks for seconding what I felt too. Its the "feeling out of the place here" that stopped me from posting here, not because I was unhappy about having pregnant women here. 

Your plans sounds similar to mine. I might consider IUI for the next cycle if this cycle doesn't work out. When are you testing?

Sorry that this journey has gotten discouraging, but I know exactly how you feel. That's why I feel its sooo nice to have sisters-in-Christ encouraging you and praying for you. 

Weren't you leading worship in church? How's that coming along? And your hubby's sperms improved a lot recently right? That means that now things can possibly work out! That's what I tell myself too, that in the past when hubby's sperms were too little, it was "scientifically impossible" to conceive and now the new season starts!


----------



## cheerios

groovygrl said:


> :flower: hullo again!
> 
> how great to see you here too someday! I'm so thrilled for you! WOW! time moves fast, seems like such a short time ago that you announced your pregnancy and your little girl is here already! Yahoo!
> 
> willba - your Christmas pic looks gorgeous and thanks for the verses!
> 
> mrskc - you are a babe! look at your tummy! you obviously making a big healthy baby! (hope that's not rude?)
> 
> AFM - Clearly, I'm in a really good place re: belly's and babies. I'm still TTC only I've dropped all the calendar marking, OV testing, POAS, pre-seed, RE appointments, etc.
> 
> I am seeing a wonderful therapist and I have acupuncture once or twice a month. The ultimate goal of these modalities is to deal with the stress and sadness of my TTC journey. I have spent the last year persuing more answers to my infertility and miscarraige and it involved a heck of a lot of procedures, tests and ultimately discouragement. I have had a laperoscopy, hysteroscopy, endometrial biopsy. I have had an HSG. I have had numerous blood tests. I have seen a naturopath, an R.E., a Chinese medicine practioner/acupuncturist. Everything led to more discouraging news and a lot of stress, $ and anxiety. I had become emotionally paralysed, barely functioning in my job, my marraige and my social life.
> 
> Therapy has been amazing for me. The stress levels have dropped right off and I am moving forward in a really joyful way. You see, I haven't posted here because I'm in a really different place. I would be overjoyed should God have a healthy pregnancy and baby in his plans for me but... I am asking him to lead me to the joyful life he knows I will have and I am actively working on moving forward through the other side of infertility. I can not afford to spend the next 50 or so years living with pain and stress and sadness. I need to understand and practice a life that will be a joyful testimony without my own children. I found my DH later in life and we started TTC when I was 36. I am now 41 and it's time to put down this struggle. I worked really hard at it and I am finally giving it all to him. You see, my prayers are now about asking for joy and grace and ease as I move past my TTC journey. Hallelujah! he is providing this for me! :happydance: By the good grace of God, I can finally 'chill out'
> 
> xo and Merry Christmas!

Hey groovy
Hey, thanks for sharing! Gosh, I had no idea that you've been through so much! Wow. Perhaps you could write a book about that? 

I really admire you. Really. From the bottom of my heart. You really show such signs of maturity in your life. 

May I ask, how did you decide to "put down this struggle"? Glad to hear that therapy is helping u to overcome all that stress! My "therapy" is doing things I enjoy and planning new things in the future. And repeating to myself what Joel Osteen repeats all the time, "Your days are still in front of you"

I just read that Mariah Carey is pregnant...apparently with medical help too. And she's over 40, isn't she?


----------



## Deb111

I think we have to remember that there is a huge difference between finding it hard when others around us are getting BFP's and feeling resentment towards them. I don't resent anyone who is pregnant and am thrilled for all of you who are ; but it doesn't mean my heart doesn't ache because it's not me.

I think the idea of a TTC FAITH thread, a pregnancy FAITH thread and a parenting FAITH thread is a great idea. I'm sure we would all mix between the 3 to encourage and support each other, but it would mean that we would all feel more free to post without upsetting anyone, but I have no doubt that the TTC'ers would pop over to congratuate and support those who are pregnant and that the pregnant ladies would pop over to TTC to support us too. This is a wonderful group of ladies!

I personally know there are days when I can face BFP announcements / baby photos and days when I can't. There are days when I am strong and days when I'm not. I make very conscious decisions each day as to whether or not I can face coming on here at all and whether I can face popping into journals of friends who are expecting, but I know that there is not one day where I resent them.

Love to you all xx


----------



## TaeBoMama

cheerios said:


> *TaeboMama* - I appreciate your comments. But I think you've mistaken the true intention of the past few pages. We (the TTC ladies) have nothing against pregnant women. We rejoiced with them too. And if you had taken the time to read through the thread, you would realize that we have also been following up with the experiences of the pregnant ladies on this thread.
> 
> But this used to a be a TTC thread and as you can see from the other TTC ladies, a lot of us have stopped posting here, because there were significantly more pregnant ladies here than TTCing ladies. Hence, we felt out-of-place posting TTC issues when most of the women here no longer face those issues.
> 
> And our proposal was either we start a new thread with TTC discussions or continue to post here, but the TTC ladies would have to feel at home here too. Afterall, its a TTC thread.
> 
> Its not the discussion about their pregnancy - which I have no problem about, but many of them post their pregnancy stories on their journals anyways.
> 
> Its the constant reminder that you are NOT pregnant. You see pregnancy tickers on ALL/MOST of the pregnant ladies signatures. Its like you see it ALL the time! And the fact that you can't put a ticker on your signature. And you wonder if it will happen to you.
> 
> I hope you might want to clarify first before you throw accusations at a "christian" group. Sorry if I should edgy, but I find it unfair if you compare us negatively to a non-Christian group (which you know much better and are a part of), when you hardly even know us, or what exactly we've been talking about or been through.

*cheerios--*Although I haven't posted in a long time, I do know this team pretty well. And if you go take a look-see, you may notice that I used to post a good amount on here. I stopped when some ladies started complaining that the folks they work with, etc, we're becoming pregnant. If these people are being nasty about other people in their lives who've been blessed, they're not going to be happy when I get my BFP. I went looking for another group that was more supportive to the ladies who conceived. And I found that.


----------



## willbamom1day

guys i think this is getting a bit out of hand and should never gotten to this point.

yes this is a ttc group so i guess you could say us preggos are somewhat invading however this is a faith group - people who come together in a belief of knowing that no matter what or when God is in control

my prayers for you all is that God's will be done in your lives and believe me if i could i would make all those in this group without a bfp to have one if i could as i hurt to see you guys struggle but i too have been there and had those bad days

remember first what this group is about - the rest is extra

groovy glad to hear the therapy is going well :hugs: I hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year

rdy2b I will be checkin back to hear of the good news - your in my prayers

Deb you are such a strong woman and your words show that. I pray all is well with you

_I listen to even the smallest details of your hopes - God

give ear to my words O Lord _Psalms 5:1


----------



## cheerios

TaeBoMama said:


> cheerios said:
> 
> 
> *TaeboMama* - I appreciate your comments. But I think you've mistaken the true intention of the past few pages. We (the TTC ladies) have nothing against pregnant women. We rejoiced with them too. And if you had taken the time to read through the thread, you would realize that we have also been following up with the experiences of the pregnant ladies on this thread.
> 
> But this used to a be a TTC thread and as you can see from the other TTC ladies, a lot of us have stopped posting here, because there were significantly more pregnant ladies here than TTCing ladies. Hence, we felt out-of-place posting TTC issues when most of the women here no longer face those issues.
> 
> And our proposal was either we start a new thread with TTC discussions or continue to post here, but the TTC ladies would have to feel at home here too. Afterall, its a TTC thread.
> 
> Its not the discussion about their pregnancy - which I have no problem about, but many of them post their pregnancy stories on their journals anyways.
> 
> Its the constant reminder that you are NOT pregnant. You see pregnancy tickers on ALL/MOST of the pregnant ladies signatures. Its like you see it ALL the time! And the fact that you can't put a ticker on your signature. And you wonder if it will happen to you.
> 
> I hope you might want to clarify first before you throw accusations at a "christian" group. Sorry if I should edgy, but I find it unfair if you compare us negatively to a non-Christian group (which you know much better and are a part of), when you hardly even know us, or what exactly we've been talking about or been through.
> 
> *cheerios--*Although I haven't posted in a long time, I do know this team pretty well. And if you go take a look-see, you may notice that I used to post a good amount on here. I stopped when some ladies started complaining that the folks they work with, etc, we're becoming pregnant. If these people are being nasty about other people in their lives who've been blessed, they're not going to be happy when I get my BFP. I went looking for another group that was more supportive to the ladies who conceived. And I found that.Click to expand...

Taebo - Sorry but I don't remember you at all. I might have missed your posts. 

I don't think any of the ladies here were "nasty about other people in their lives who've been blessed". In all honesty, I find "nasty" a pretty strong word and I don't think that's justifiable to use such a word towards the ladies here.

The ladies here are honest to the core. It may be a Christian group, but it doesn't mean that we mask our words about how we feel about our struggles. If one is having a hard time with having pregnant colleagues all over the place, BnB should be the one place where one can voice out her emotions. 

I don't think any of the ladies here have in any way been "nasty" to any of those pregnant ladies. Its just that it really isn't easy to face pregnant colleagues day in and day out at work. I think we need to respect the fact that everybody has a different threshold of dealing with issues. 

For example I would be genuinely happy for a person who gets pregnant. But I would still grieve over it on a bad day. And most of us are taking hormones to TTC anyway, so that doesn't really help with the whole "keeping cool" thing either. 

In my opinion if you felt that this thread wasn't suitable for you, its great that you found another thread. But I don't agree with what you said about the ladies on this thread. I like the ladies here and I find it unfair to be thrown arrows at. If we truly were "nasty" to other pregnant friends, we would apologize. But we aren't. I hope you can accept the fact you have misunderstood our true intentions. 

But willbe is right. In this regard, I will not discuss this issue anymore.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hullo

Dearest Taebo - I'm sorry that you've become so upset. That was no one's intention. i also don't resent the women here who are pregnant. I truely rejoice in their blessings. I have also posted and continue to post on another thread where each and every one of the girls have become pregnant in the last year and now the babies are being born. how fantastic! I periodically jump on and encourage, support and offer them big heartfelt congrats. I was suggesting a very inclusive, supportive and loving place for everyone to share their journey. In the thread I spoke of, the ladies there shared their pregnancies step by step and I found it interesting, funny,hopeful and really cool! The pregnant and new mums here haven't and I wanted to let them know that I would love there to be a place where they could do that here! I also would love to see a place where ladies currently TTC can get back into the lively discussions of that rollercoaster (from what I understand that wasn't happening here either) AND it would be extremely valuable for everyone to share in both.There are many streams, lakes and tributaries that feed a mighty river! I jumped on here periodically because even through the written word, I have come to adore, someday, mrskc, willbe, deb, cheerios, willbe (and many past and new poster's to this thread) Their lives, their trials and their joyfull blessings are important to me. I am very sorry if I have given any one of you the impression that I didn't feel this way. 

And yes, 'wincing' is an awful, awful thing to do and feel. It comes from a very yucky painful place. I have worked hard and prayed lot's to move those emotions. It was a very honest personal thing to share and perhaps it was not safe to put in words. It was not about resentment. it was about my pain of infertility. I am happy you also find support and encouragement on B&B, there are many places here where anyone can find a group of women with whom they resonate. I'm sorry if you have been dissapointed here. 

I don't post very often at all and I sincerely apologise to each and every one of you if my posts have incited negative feelings. I will continue to follow your journey's and pray for you and your families.

Merry merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Deb111

Hugs to you groovy :hugs:


----------



## groovygrl

And big smooshie, juicy :hugs: to you Deb! thanks


----------



## ready4onemore

Hey ladies,

Deb, how are you? I think I need to stalk your journal.

Cherrios, hi sweetie. Are you ready for Christmas?

Groovy, hope all is well.

Sorry for anyone that I missed.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just for what it's worth. . . I have not been offended by anyone on this thread. When I started this thread, it was for christian ladies TTC. But as time went on, it has evolved into christian ladies who are TTC, LTTTC, and new mommy's and I wouldn't want it any other way! How else can we all learn and grow together? Yes, it has been difficult for ME to be one of the few who has not gotten pregnant, but that's my emotions, and that's okay. I have been ecstatic for each and every one of you ladies who have been blessed with a baby, and I know my time is coming sooner than later. Just because I don't post on here much does not mean I don't read all of the posts and keep all of you ladies in my prayers. I don't want anyone to leave this group! That is just ridiculous, in my opinion. I hope that no one decides to leave, and that we all only become a closer group. :hugs: 

Moving forward. . . .

groovy- I so admire you for being able to put TTC aside and just fully look to God without looking back. I honestly don't think I could do that, at least not right now. 

willb-thanks for your prayers!! I treasure each and every one!

cheerios-Its good to be back! I have been struggling, A LOT, over the past couple months and I just needed a break. . . again:dohh: Anyway, I am going to test Christmas morning I will be 10dpo, so it may be too early, but I just have to know :blush: I am still leading worship and it is awesome! I feel soooo blessed to have this opportunity and I am loving it! and yes, you are correct, my DH's #'s went from 18k to 125million, so our chances are much better, praise Him!! :happydance: I know our time is coming soon, whether on our own, or with the help of man. God made Dr's for a reason, and I have no problem getting some "help" :thumbup: Hope all is well with you dear! and I will try to post on here more often. 

I do have a prayer request, my family is under attack big time, or at least I am. The past couple weeks have been awful. My husbands great grandmother passed away 3 weeks ago, and then last week Wednesday, BOTH mine and my DH's grandfathers passed away, the same night. Friday, my shingles came back, today my FIL went to the Dr to get his TSA #'s checked (he was recently treated for prostate cancer) and his #'s are back up. . .not good! And now my MIL is mad at me because we are only spending half of the day Christmas day with them and the other half with my family. It just seems like my world is crumbling. . . I need mercy! I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but I think my cup is full :cry: I am a basket case and just need a break. So, if y'all could please just keep me and my family in your prayers, I would greatly appreciate it. :hugs: Thanks in advance!! Have a great Tuesday! (sorry this is so long :wacko:)


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hiya

rdy2 - wow sweets! cup full indeed! I'm so sorry for your recent losses and worrying news. What a stressfull time. I'm really hoping that you get some good news Christmas morning! I'm sorry your MIL is putting the pressure on but perhaps it is a trial run before you guys have kids? From what I understand, it's extremely difficult to cart kids back and forth on christmas day and one family or the other is going to be disapointed because the emotions run stronger for grandmas. Your family is my prayers. And as far as me putting aside TTC, well it's hard to explain really. No, perhaps it's not. I was going to say, I just got a strong feeling that it was time for me to let go. I know it was the Holy Spirit guiding me to that place. I don't think you feel like you could do it because it's not anywhere near your time or it's not ever going to be necessary. God won't ask you to put down your armour before it's time. So march on my friend!And good on you for taking wee breaks now and again. If I had to start at the beginning I would do exactly that. because of my age, I charged at it like a bull. wouldn't recommend it.

ready4- lovely to share your journey. How many cycles have you had since your surgery? I was glad to hear you healed so well. Was getting pregnant with your other kids easy? I hope you have a great Christmas and I look forward to seeing a big fat BFP from you too!

Cheerios - hi gorgeous! had a giggle about mariah's pregnancy. thank you for the the boost of support! oh how I wish me and DH had the resources to persue numerous attempts at IVF! I really hope that kelly preston, mariah, JLo etc. only had to give it one or two IVF cycles but the reality of IVF at 40+ is more like 6 or more go's. Getting pregnant on the first or second attempt at my age is the exception. Anyhoo...I just have too many factors working against me now. Two blocked tubes, low AMH, etc., etc.,blah blah blah. my last specialist appointment, I walked out knowing that it would be last time anyone told me anything crappy about how my body is working. So now I work and pray my way back to the place where I can believe in my highest self. Body, mind and spirit. Thank you for your kind words. You're lovely! Just like I said to Rdy2, march on sister, march on. please remember to take care of yourself properly on the way.

someday - how's your little butterfly? how are you feeling? What a fantastic Christmas! 

willb- hope ur baby bump enjoys his/her (do you know? forgive me if it's been said in previous posts)first experience of turkey, stuffing and cranberries. BUT...mostly hope you don't have bad pregnancy heartburn. Oh yeah and pat out little drummer boy on ur tum 'cus then they don't mind when you pat it out on their 'cute as the dickens' bare bottom after. Hope your healthy and happy!

I'm off to the beach for Christmas, won't pop 'round again until after the new year. blessings and love to everyone. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Darkest

Hi girls, i don't post in here very often now. But that is because i have about 12 journals i keep an eye on and try and keep upto date with. I do love coming in here are reading all the posts tho.
I love reading about all the BFP's you girls get. It pains a bit at first but then i get so excited seeig all these tickers moving up boxes and i am thrilled at all these babys getting bigger, then born(especially finding out what the yellow bumps are!!!)
I personally think this group should stay as it is. :hugs: to the preg ladies and :dust: to all those who need some.


----------



## cheerios

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Just for what it's worth. . . I have not been offended by anyone on this thread. When I started this thread, it was for christian ladies TTC. But as time went on, it has evolved into christian ladies who are TTC, LTTTC, and new mommy's and I wouldn't want it any other way! How else can we all learn and grow together? Yes, it has been difficult for ME to be one of the few who has not gotten pregnant, but that's my emotions, and that's okay. I have been ecstatic for each and every one of you ladies who have been blessed with a baby, and I know my time is coming sooner than later. Just because I don't post on here much does not mean I don't read all of the posts and keep all of you ladies in my prayers. I don't want anyone to leave this group! That is just ridiculous, in my opinion. I hope that no one decides to leave, and that we all only become a closer group. :hugs:
> 
> Moving forward. . . .
> 
> groovy- I so admire you for being able to put TTC aside and just fully look to God without looking back. I honestly don't think I could do that, at least not right now.
> 
> willb-thanks for your prayers!! I treasure each and every one!
> 
> cheerios-Its good to be back! I have been struggling, A LOT, over the past couple months and I just needed a break. . . again:dohh: Anyway, I am going to test Christmas morning I will be 10dpo, so it may be too early, but I just have to know :blush: I am still leading worship and it is awesome! I feel soooo blessed to have this opportunity and I am loving it! and yes, you are correct, my DH's #'s went from 18k to 125million, so our chances are much better, praise Him!! :happydance: I know our time is coming soon, whether on our own, or with the help of man. God made Dr's for a reason, and I have no problem getting some "help" :thumbup: Hope all is well with you dear! and I will try to post on here more often.
> 
> I do have a prayer request, my family is under attack big time, or at least I am. The past couple weeks have been awful. My husbands great grandmother passed away 3 weeks ago, and then last week Wednesday, BOTH mine and my DH's grandfathers passed away, the same night. Friday, my shingles came back, today my FIL went to the Dr to get his TSA #'s checked (he was recently treated for prostate cancer) and his #'s are back up. . .not good! And now my MIL is mad at me because we are only spending half of the day Christmas day with them and the other half with my family. It just seems like my world is crumbling. . . I need mercy! I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but I think my cup is full :cry: I am a basket case and just need a break. So, if y'all could please just keep me and my family in your prayers, I would greatly appreciate it. :hugs: Thanks in advance!! Have a great Tuesday! (sorry this is so long :wacko:)

Hi Rdy!

Thanks for sharing so openly! I really appreciate your honesty. And oh boy, if you had not shared, I would have absolutely no idea of what you're going through! Its amazing how you continue to be so positive and encouraging inspite and despite of what you're going through! 

I will keep u in my prayers dear. Its obvious that your entire family IS going through tough spiritual attack. I rem. Joel Osteen always saying "The tougher the problems, the greater the victory" or something in this light. Keep your hopes in the Lord dear. He will sustain and carry you through. 

Thanks for asking sweets. I got my first-ever BFP yesterday! And it was confirmed today by my FS. I was so not expecting it this cycle (at all). As a matter of fact, I even tentatively "booked" a skiing holiday in Jan 2011!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice ticker cheerios!!! :yipee:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Yay!!! Congrats Cheerios! :D


----------



## Dahlia

that's amazing news, Cheerios! congrats!!! what a wait you've had!


----------



## ready4onemore

Hi ladies.

Rdy, praying for you sweetie. :hugs:

Cherrios, I am so excited for you. :happydance:

I will check in again later and post to everyone else.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy - what a difficult time for you and your family. I will keep you in my prayers xx


----------



## somedaymama

I just have a second - I'll respond to everyone else later - but oh my goodness! Congrats cheerios!!! :dance: You have been waiting so long. I'm praying for a healthy, happy pregnancy for you. :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

cheerios said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Just for what it's worth. . . I have not been offended by anyone on this thread. When I started this thread, it was for christian ladies TTC. But as time went on, it has evolved into christian ladies who are TTC, LTTTC, and new mommy's and I wouldn't want it any other way! How else can we all learn and grow together? Yes, it has been difficult for ME to be one of the few who has not gotten pregnant, but that's my emotions, and that's okay. I have been ecstatic for each and every one of you ladies who have been blessed with a baby, and I know my time is coming sooner than later. Just because I don't post on here much does not mean I don't read all of the posts and keep all of you ladies in my prayers. I don't want anyone to leave this group! That is just ridiculous, in my opinion. I hope that no one decides to leave, and that we all only become a closer group. :hugs:
> 
> Moving forward. . . .
> 
> groovy- I so admire you for being able to put TTC aside and just fully look to God without looking back. I honestly don't think I could do that, at least not right now.
> 
> willb-thanks for your prayers!! I treasure each and every one!
> 
> cheerios-Its good to be back! I have been struggling, A LOT, over the past couple months and I just needed a break. . . again:dohh: Anyway, I am going to test Christmas morning I will be 10dpo, so it may be too early, but I just have to know :blush: I am still leading worship and it is awesome! I feel soooo blessed to have this opportunity and I am loving it! and yes, you are correct, my DH's #'s went from 18k to 125million, so our chances are much better, praise Him!! :happydance: I know our time is coming soon, whether on our own, or with the help of man. God made Dr's for a reason, and I have no problem getting some "help" :thumbup: Hope all is well with you dear! and I will try to post on here more often.
> 
> I do have a prayer request, my family is under attack big time, or at least I am. The past couple weeks have been awful. My husbands great grandmother passed away 3 weeks ago, and then last week Wednesday, BOTH mine and my DH's grandfathers passed away, the same night. Friday, my shingles came back, today my FIL went to the Dr to get his TSA #'s checked (he was recently treated for prostate cancer) and his #'s are back up. . .not good! And now my MIL is mad at me because we are only spending half of the day Christmas day with them and the other half with my family. It just seems like my world is crumbling. . . I need mercy! I know God doesn't give us more than we can handle, but I think my cup is full :cry: I am a basket case and just need a break. So, if y'all could please just keep me and my family in your prayers, I would greatly appreciate it. :hugs: Thanks in advance!! Have a great Tuesday! (sorry this is so long :wacko:)
> 
> Hi Rdy!
> 
> Thanks for sharing so openly! I really appreciate your honesty. And oh boy, if you had not shared, I would have absolutely no idea of what you're going through! Its amazing how you continue to be so positive and encouraging inspite and despite of what you're going through!
> 
> I will keep u in my prayers dear. Its obvious that your entire family IS going through tough spiritual attack. I rem. Joel Osteen always saying "The tougher the problems, the greater the victory" or something in this light. Keep your hopes in the Lord dear. He will sustain and carry you through.
> 
> Thanks for asking sweets. I got my first-ever BFP yesterday! And it was confirmed today by my FS. I was so not expecting it this cycle (at all). As a matter of fact, I even tentatively "booked" a skiing holiday in Jan 2011!Click to expand...

Congrats Cheerios! I know you have been wanting this for a long while. I pray that the Lord continues to bless you on this journey. Its so awesome:happydance:. You are our first BFP in a long while!:hugs:

@RDY: I am praying for you and your family. Know that God has not forgotten about you! In fact he has you in the palm of His hand, guiding you. Continuous prayers coming your way!


----------



## TaeBoMama

*cheerios--*Praise the Lord!!! I'm so incredibly happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- I don't know what it is, but it seems like difficult things come in groups. I will be praying for you and wisdom in how to handle things with your MIL. 

Cheerios- Praying for you hard that it is a sticky little bean! Congratulations on the first ever BFP!!! What a great Birthday gift!

If any of you preggo's want to talk preggo stuff here is a link to the pregnancy board FAITH thread...

MrsKC- love your avatar picture! Looking very preggo now! Can't believe how time is flying this time around. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/486239-f-t-h-forsaking-all-trust-him.html

In no way does it mean you are leaving this group, just a place to talk pregnancy stuff. I don't want to be all alone over there. I would love to chat pregnancy with others. 

Anyone else can't believe it is almost Christmas already? I think this last year has just whizzed by! Fast approaching 2011!


----------



## cheerios

THANKS so much dear ladies!!!!! 

I'm still shocked. Less shocked than on Tues but still shock nevertheless.

I need to process what has happened. 

I found out about it on Tues and it came as a real real shock. I kinna wrote off this cycle, because we were both sooo busy and didn't even really manage to "do it" on the critical days, but only the days before (if you know what I mean).

And even my fertility specialist told me that he's going to change my medication if this cycle doesn't work out, because he had a feeling that the Clomid (ovulation medicine) was working on me, but "not well enough". He was intending to start me on injectables after this cycle - which is why I entitled my journal (4th and last clomid cycle).

I was so sure it would be like the other cycles (when I ovulated, have a picture-perfect temperature chart and still BFN). I even tentatively blocked out some days in Jan 2011 (with my boss) so that we could go skiing!

During my 2ww, I never once bothered to take my temps (really couldn't be bothered) and never once POAS, until 12DPO (when I found out). I think that's one of the best things I could have done. Could I usually dread the 2ww but this 2ww was sooo fast! I have my birthday party to thank too! And all the preparations for a party for 40 ppl where about 30 people came. 

So this is really like WOW!

I'm just soooo scared now, because its like very early days. But I think I had a good BETA, 96 at about 13 days past ovulation. I don't know if those figures make any sense to you, but I've heard women being 5 weeks on and having BETAs of 85. So I figure for 4 weeks and 96, that should be a good number.

And funnily-enough, I went ahead to apply for a new job at Porsche museum as an event project manager (before I found out about being pregnant). And I kept praying and telling God that I'm willing to move on, if this is a season that we're not supposed to be parents yet. But I didn't want to be in a limbo rock (career-wise) for another year. But God had to show me clearly what I should do. 

*So this is like a HUGE answered prayer! Thanks sooo much for praying with me. *

Could u continue to pray for a smooth pregnancy??? TBH, I'm like just worried and scared most of the time. I'm scared when I go to the ladies. Cos if I'm not PG, my AF will come anytime now. And now I've been having lots of cramps and stabbing in my lower abdominal region - very AF-like. 

Thanks ladies for reading! I hope my story would encourage you to keep perservering & trusting in His perfect timing! And guess what? I always wanted a summer baby and I knew this was the last month to conceive before the weather turns cold again. But at some pt this cycle, I said, "Whatever. Even if I have a winter baby and have to wrap him/ her like crazy all the time, its fine by me too". 

But God does know the desires of our hearts. And my EDD should be end-Aug / early Sept 2011 (that's sorta still summer)....hmm.


----------



## ready4onemore

Cherrios, I will still continue to pray for you. I am so thankful that you kept the faith. Be blessed.


----------



## cheerios

ready4onemore - Thanks a lot dear! I'm praying for you ladies too!


----------



## cheerios

Just something to share which really encouraged my heart: 

Jesus said Matthew 9:29, &#8220;According to your faith be it done unto you.&#8221; What are you stretching your faith for today? _Don&#8217;t expect the worst. _Realize that God loves you and expect His abundant blessings and favor in your life! How have you experienced His favor?


----------



## ready4onemore

cheerios said:


> Just something to share which really encouraged my heart:
> 
> Jesus said Matthew 9:29, According to your faith be it done unto you. What are you stretching your faith for today? _Dont expect the worst. _Realize that God loves you and expect His abundant blessings and favor in your life! How have you experienced His favor?

I so needed that today. Dh and I are going through some things trying to buy a home. I just want to :brat: but I know that God is in TOTAL control. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

I have a prayer request please. I really need some strength right now. My husband's aunt was supposed to be coming to spend a few days with us at new year but now, in addition to that, she is coming for a few days over christmas because she can't get to her daughter's, who lives over 2 hours away as they have had lots of snow.

Now don't get me wrong, we have always got on very well. However, since we found out about hubby's azoospermia, she has NEVER mentioned anything about it to me and yet he has told her the whole story, even down to the possibility of us maybe having to consider using a sperm donor at some point. Neither of us are sure if that would be right for us, but had decided to sit down and seriously discuss it with the counsellor if it ever came to it. It kind of made me feel like I had a safety net there if all else failed.

BUT, hubby is a catholic and his aunt is a quite a strict catholic and she has gone behind my back at every opportunity (when he drives her home after visits here, on the phone etc) and has filled his head with 'catholic guilt' and how completely and utterly WRONG a sperm donor would be and how it goes against his beliefs etc etc.

Now she knows what she's doing because she knows he values her opinion. She is his Mum's identical twin sister and as he lost his mum a few years ago, she is kind of the next best thing to talking to his mum.

So, after picking and picking away at him, the result is that he wont even consider using a donor anymore or even discussing it (not that he thinks we will need one ... but that's a whole other story).

So as much as I could not let her be on her own at christmas, it is going to be a very difficult time for me. I feel like they've gone behind my back and made this decision between them and taken me out of the equation.

I'm pretty sure she wont mention anything when she's here, but that almost makes it worse; just to put a happy face on and pretend that what she's been doing is ok - because it's not


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

I will be praying for you Deb! That would be sooo frustrating. I know it might be hard, but perhaps you should confront her about it. Just let her know that you respect her opinion, but that it is just that, HER opinion and that you don't appreciate her pressing it onto your DH. Just my thoughts on it, cause that's what I would do (in a loving way. . . .of course :blush:) Keep your head up dear! God's will shall come to pass, whether that is you having a baby on your own, adoption, or a sperm donor. He will condition anyone's heart to His will that He needs to. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

I will be praying also. I know God can change anyone's heart at any time.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy2BaMom said:


> I will be praying for you Deb! That would be sooo frustrating. I know it might be hard, but perhaps you should confront her about it. Just let her know that you respect her opinion, but that it is just that, HER opinion and that you don't appreciate her pressing it onto your DH. Just my thoughts on it, cause that's what I would do (in a loving way. . . .of course :blush:) Keep your head up dear! God's will shall come to pass, whether that is you having a baby on your own, adoption, or a sperm donor. He will condition anyone's heart to His will that He needs to. :hugs:

I really feel that the damage is done. Even if I do confront her, she's already influenced him :shrug: xx


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy - thx for your fb message - meant so much to me that you were thinking of me. praying for you and I KNOW it is SO CLOSE for you now...so happy for you still with all the GF discoveries. sorry to hear about FIL - will be praying that everything is ok for him healthwise. sounds like a really rough time for you right now, honey.

Deb - um, that rots. I am so sorry that you have to go through something like this during an already very trying time in your life. prayers for you especially during the holiday season which can bring up extra tensions. much love.


----------



## willbamom1day

All praise and glory be to God for blessing Cheerios with her bfp :happydance:

Congratulations Cheerio :hugs: God didn't get you here to leave you - many blessings for a healthy happy pregnancy

rdy my heart and prayers go out for you

deb God will see you thru it all :hugs:

to everyone
and God bless you all


----------



## Deb111

Thanks ladies

That's one cute looking baby scan willba xx


----------



## Deb111

Just wanted to stop by to wish everyone a wonderful, peaceful and happy christmas with your loved ones xx
 



Attached Files:







Jesus-Reason-for-the-Season.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Deb: I am keeping you in my prayers! I know how hard this may be but God has not forgotten you.

Merry CHRISTmas to all!


----------



## somedaymama

Merry Christmas everyone!! 

A friend posted this on facebook today--

One king held the frankincense. One king held the myrrh. One king held the purest gold. And one King held the hope of the world.

It's pretty awesome that through all of our ups and downs, problems, struggles, and miracle bfps, He IS our hope! Praying for you all. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Deb- I can't even imagine how that must feel. It would be tough having her in the house and knowing her views and influence on your DH. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Merry Christmas to my FAITH sisters. I hope you received everything that you needed and something that you wanted!


----------



## cheerios

Merry Christmas to you all too dear ladies! :) 

Christmas was a bit short this yr, since it fell on a weekend and we don't get holiday-in-lieu in Germany. Was back at work today and was super tired even though I slept quite a bit. 

Enjoy the holiday season!!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

cheerios said:


> Merry Christmas to you all too dear ladies! :)
> 
> Christmas was a bit short this yr, since it fell on a weekend and we don't get holiday-in-lieu in Germany. Was back at work today and was super tired even though I slept quite a bit.
> 
> Enjoy the holiday season!!! :)

I know what you mean Cheerios. I am back at work and no one is hardly here.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Looks like we will be doing IUI in a couple weeks, AF showed up today. TTC has got to be the most discouraging time in my life. . . . EVER.


----------



## Deb111

So sorry you're feeling discouraged at the moment Rdy, but glad that you have the IUI to focus on. I will be keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## cheerios

Oh Rdy - Hugs. I really understand what you mean. Will keep u in my prayers too. A step at a time dear. A day at a time. Could you plan little "milestone" rewards for yourself? For me, it was always travelling and food. Like I went to Salzburg, Austria in Nov and had even planned to go skiing in Switzerland in Jan 2011 if Dec cycle didn't work out. It gave me something to be happy about and in my terms "to kick TTC in its ass". Oh, I would eat sushi too - or plan to eat expensive sushi whenever I had a BFN. 

Your time will come dear. You've been so faithful in all your ways. God sees your heart. And He's at work, even though it might not feel like it now.


----------



## NDH

Well I can't believe it took me so long to find this thread!

DH and I both desperately want a big family, but my prayer is that I can give up this desire and just enjoy my wonderful DH while we wait on theLord's timing for little ones. Not an easy task all the time, but a necessary one for ne.


----------



## Deb111

Welcome to the group NDH. You will get lots of support here xx


----------



## ready4onemore

Welcome NDH, these ladies are very supportive.

Rdy, I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

RDY2bamom: I am so sorry that you are feeling this way:cry:. I definitely know those emotions! I am praying that the IUI works out for you and yes God has not forgotten you. Stay faithful to him:hugs:.

Welcome NDH!:flower:


----------



## Dahlia

Hi ndh! Hope it happens quickly and painlessly for u two...that has been our focus as of late that we would just enjoy each other. After 21 months ttc I feel like it might never happen...which has honestly made it so much better! Bc I can finally " relax" as so many order me to do. Lol

Rdy (my girl)! Every single girl that I have prayed for on here has gotten her bfp...with the exception of about four...each of those women is quickly headed toward it too. Plus you are at the top of my list...and remember: although it doesn't always feel it: God is listening and has PERFECT plans for us. You are so faithful, strong, and encouraging. I really pray that your day comes soon. Sorry for the downers ttc brings...it really does rot in an unimaginable sort of way. God is surely training us up for something BiG!!! Don't you feel it?! I do.


----------



## andella95

Hello! You guys don't know me, but I think this thread is fabulous! 

I'm 33 and have been a Christian since I was 13. I was led to Christ through Christian radio. There were very few Christians in my school and no one in my immediate family are, either. Even 20 years later, I still struggle with forming good Christian relationships, although in college I did form three good friendships, but we're only able to keep in touch on Facebook as we live hundreds (or thousands) of miles apart. (I have Social Anxiety Disorder, or so I've been told by three different mental health professionals.)

My husband and I have a 2.5 year old son and I've been TTC since December 2008. I ended up having a missed miscarriage at nearly 13 weeks in March of 2009, and have been trying since then. I am also, to put it mildly, a bigger woman, and in order to get my BMI under 30 for any kind of treatments it's going to take a least a year. I have regular periods and I'm pretty sure that I'm ovulating regularly (positive opks, ewcm etc), but have been told that I have multiple small uterine fibroids (which don't seem to be causing many, if any, symptoms) as well as cysts on my right ovary. I've never actually talked to my doctor about my problems TTC, because I'm so certain I'll get the "weight lecture." Which, I AM working on, but I'm struggling with that, too. 

Sometimes I feel like this is happening because I'm not a good enough mother to my son...I feel like God doesn't want me to have more children because I am a defective person and just "not good enough" even though I know that's not how He works. I really need prayer, and I really would like to start praying for others, as well. 

The desire for more children is so very strong, and my prayer is that if it is not in God's plan, that I'll be able to have peace about it and be able to accept it. I don't even have the words to say what I need. 

I feel very lonely and really need some prayers and support!

(Sorry to make this all about *me*, I'll try to respond to some of your posts soon!)


----------



## Deb111

Hi Andella

Welcome :flower:

I'm also trying to get my BMI below 30 - it's currently about 33 and I'm finding it really tough

You will find lots of support here for these lovely ladies xx


----------



## NDH

This is our 19th month trying for a baby, but I've been not so secretly hoping for one since we got married. After hearing a sermon about Hannah 2 weeks ago I decided to give my desire to the Lord and devote myself as a wife in the mean time.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: Special hello and welcome to Andella and NDH! This is a wonderful supportive place to come to on your TTC journey. I know all too well how tough it can be sometimes.

SPECIAL CONGRATS AND JOY TO YOU CHEERIOS. HOW COOL BABE! WHAT A GREAT GIFT! YAHOO :happydance:

Happy New Year to you all! Bring on the blessings, joy and laughter that 2011 will bring us all.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. In the Southern Hemisphere, I see different stars in the heavens than most of you. I shall continue to locate the marvelous ' Southern Cross' constellation and squeeze my eyes shut and make sublime wishes for all of you.

God Bless the babies already here, the babies on the way and the babies yet to come! xoxo


----------



## andella95

NDH said:


> This is our 19th month trying for a baby, but I've been not so secretly hoping for one since we got married. After hearing a sermon about Hannah 2 weeks ago I decided to give my desire to the Lord and devote myself as a wife in the mean time.

Actually, I spent a long time in prayer last night...I've been so frustrated with my husband and his moodiness (he has a brain injury and tends to get grumpy easy), and I decided that no matter what I was going to treat him with love, patience, kindness and respect (instead of getting grumpy back or resenting his attitude). 

And you know what he said to me this morning?

That I was smiling at him pretty last night, even when he was being negative and miserable. :thumbup: Just that one little thing (me putting on a smile for him when he needed it) affected him greatly.


----------



## ready4onemore

Andella, Welcome to the group. I am sure you will find support here. 

My name is Karen I had a Tubal Revesal (TR) this past October. So TTC for comes with an extra challenge.

Just know that God loves us and will give us the desires of our heart. A delay is not NO. Just keep the faith and God will be faithful to give you and your husband the gift of child birth.

Be blessed.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome Andella and NDH! :wave:

Rdy2, I'm sorry you're feeling discouraged. I hope you can find some encouragement from your coming IUI. Praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

andella95 said:


> Hello! You guys don't know me, but I think this thread is fabulous!
> 
> I'm 33 and have been a Christian since I was 13. I was led to Christ through Christian radio. There were very few Christians in my school and no one in my immediate family are, either. Even 20 years later, I still struggle with forming good Christian relationships, although in college I did form three good friendships, but we're only able to keep in touch on Facebook as we live hundreds (or thousands) of miles apart. (I have Social Anxiety Disorder, or so I've been told by three different mental health professionals.)
> 
> My husband and I have a 2.5 year old son and I've been TTC since December 2008. I ended up having a missed miscarriage at nearly 13 weeks in March of 2009, and have been trying since then. I am also, to put it mildly, a bigger woman, and in order to get my BMI under 30 for any kind of treatments it's going to take a least a year. I have regular periods and I'm pretty sure that I'm ovulating regularly (positive opks, ewcm etc), but have been told that I have multiple small uterine fibroids (which don't seem to be causing many, if any, symptoms) as well as cysts on my right ovary. I've never actually talked to my doctor about my problems TTC, because I'm so certain I'll get the "weight lecture." Which, I AM working on, but I'm struggling with that, too.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like this is happening because I'm not a good enough mother to my son...I feel like God doesn't want me to have more children because I am a defective person and just "not good enough" even though I know that's not how He works. I really need prayer, and I really would like to start praying for others, as well.
> 
> The desire for more children is so very strong, and my prayer is that if it is not in God's plan, that I'll be able to have peace about it and be able to accept it. I don't even have the words to say what I need.
> 
> I feel very lonely and really need some prayers and support!
> 
> (Sorry to make this all about *me*, I'll try to respond to some of your posts soon!)

I think the sneaky devil often puts things in our heads about our motherhood. He makes us question how we raise our children and casts doubts into our mind for us to feed on. You are right, God doesn't work that way. I often start thinking that way. Am I a good enough mom, do I ignore the kids too much... Then I get about 5 people telling me what a great job I do at being a mom and then the kids come up and tell me random "I love you mommy" or something similar. I see them demonstrate compassion and love towards others and I know I am doing my job. You have found a great thread! These ladies here are awesome.


----------



## ready4onemore

Happy New Year Everyone!!​


----------



## willbamom1day

May God bless and guide you through in this new year :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Happy New Year everyone! 

I have a prayer request regarding my daughter's day care. I am a full time grad student and a research assistant for one of my professors, so she will be in daycare 2 or 3 days a week and home with DH on the nights that I have class (he works during the day).

I am starting to have a really hard time with the idea of sending her to daycare. I knew it would be hard, but I had no idea how difficult it would be. Right now we have planned for her to go to a daycare about 5 miles from here that I have heard is really good. It's close by, but we only have one car (that DH takes to work) so I won't be able to go see her or anything. This means that she'll be there for a full 8 hours. Since she'll have to stay the full 8 hours, I'll only put her in that day care 2x's a week.

My other daycare option is the school's daycare which is on campus and within walking distance from our apartment and my work. We are on the waiting list for this daycare, but they only have 8 spots so it is unlikely that she will get in. Even if she does get in, it's unlikely that they will have a part time spot open up. Since I am a graduate research assistant, I only work 20 hours/week and putting her in full time care would cost more than I make. Plus, I don't need or want full time care. 

So my prayer request is that a part time spot would open up in the on-campus daycare so that I can be near my baby. I would be able to go over and breastfeed her at lunch time (lessening my need to pump which is good since there is no good place to pump!), and she would have shorter days at daycare since their part time spots are 3 days a week.

I feel a little silly asking for this, and I know that it's unlikely she'll get in...however, I know that nothing is too insignificant or insurmountable for God! If I can't get her into the daycare on campus, maybe pray that I'll be okay with sending her to the other place? Right now the idea of it makes me just want to cry. :(

Thanks girls. Praying for you all. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

somedaymama said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I have a prayer request regarding my daughter's day care. I am a full time grad student and a research assistant for one of my professors, so she will be in daycare 2 or 3 days a week and home with DH on the nights that I have class (he works during the day).
> 
> I am starting to have a really hard time with the idea of sending her to daycare. I knew it would be hard, but I had no idea how difficult it would be. Right now we have planned for her to go to a daycare about 5 miles from here that I have heard is really good. It's close by, but we only have one car (that DH takes to work) so I won't be able to go see her or anything. This means that she'll be there for a full 8 hours. Since she'll have to stay the full 8 hours, I'll only put her in that day care 2x's a week.
> 
> My other daycare option is the school's daycare which is on campus and within walking distance from our apartment and my work. We are on the waiting list for this daycare, but they only have 8 spots so it is unlikely that she will get in. Even if she does get in, it's unlikely that they will have a part time spot open up. Since I am a graduate research assistant, I only work 20 hours/week and putting her in full time care would cost more than I make. Plus, I don't need or want full time care.
> 
> So my prayer request is that a part time spot would open up in the on-campus daycare so that I can be near my baby. I would be able to go over and breastfeed her at lunch time (lessening my need to pump which is good since there is no good place to pump!), and she would have shorter days at daycare since their part time spots are 3 days a week.
> 
> I feel a little silly asking for this, and I know that it's unlikely she'll get in...however, I know that nothing is too insignificant or insurmountable for God! If I can't get her into the daycare on campus, maybe pray that I'll be okay with sending her to the other place? Right now the idea of it makes me just want to cry. :(
> 
> Thanks girls. Praying for you all. :hugs:

Yeah I can understand you not wanting to put her in the other daycare for 8 hours. That is a long time and being that you wont be able to stop by would be very hard. Is it possible that DH can stop by since he will have the car? Or do you have any close friends and family that you can leave her with? I am going to pray that God does the impossible in this situation and gives you the best daycare that you need:hugs:.


----------



## Dahlia

praying for you, Someday - tough moment for sure, but you are right that nothing is too big for God! is there any possibility of a private or home daycare or maybe that isn't something you would consider either.

your on my list, girly!


----------



## willbamom1day

someday your in my prayers - May God's will be done


----------



## ready4onemore

Someday, I will be praying that she gets in on-campus part-time. God will make it so, in Jesus's name.


----------



## Deb111

Keeping you in my prayers someday

Gorgeous pic of you little girl by the way! xx


----------



## floppyears

Happy New Year's Ladies :)


----------



## willbamom1day

_Happy New Year.....I Love You - God

I have been with thee whithersoever thou hast walked_ 1 Chronicles 17:8


----------



## maxina

Gosh! So happy to see this thread! You dont know how i hav been looking for believers n especially now tht i have to walk in faith after 10 months TTC.....could i join you???


----------



## andella95

Welcome, Maxina!

I'm praying for you, someday!

I have a praise to report....

DH & I ran out of $$...completely (due to Christmas and him being out of work for three weeks) ...and there wasn't enough gas in the truck for me to get to work everyday this week. I took my 2 year old and we prayed together and God provided!


----------



## maxina

Wow, thanks Andella for the quick response! I am beggining to love this place, and i know God is gonna answer as fast!....


----------



## andella95

I used to feel totally alone on here, too, as there were so many threads about psychic predictions and Fertility Spells. We're not alone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Andella: That is awesome. God will always provide just for the asking! He is awesome!

Welcome maxina! So happy you are here!


----------



## maxina

oooh yeah Andella, those predictions honestly scare me bt why lie they really tempting but i want to believe in God sooo much!(even though its hard)...
Mrskcbrown: Thanks, feels so nice to be here!


----------



## Deb111

Welcome Maxina :flower:


----------



## NDH

andella95 said:


> I used to feel totally alone on here, too, as there were so many threads about psychic predictions and Fertility Spells. We're not alone!

Amen! Believers need a good place to fellowship wherever we are.


----------



## maxina

Thanks Deb, ure all so lovely! Feeling at home already....


----------



## maxina

Hi guys, just pray for me! AF jus got me n am soo angry with God n i have decided to jus let go this TTC thing....i feel sooo bad!!! 10 months to me is like forever! Nway jus need u to rem me in ua prayers!


----------



## mrskcbrown

maxina said:


> Hi guys, just pray for me! AF jus got me n am soo angry with God n i have decided to jus let go this TTC thing....i feel sooo bad!!! 10 months to me is like forever! Nway jus need u to rem me in ua prayers!

I will definitely keep you in my prayers and its ok to be angry but sin not is what the Bible says. I know 10 months is a long time to TTC but dont ever give up hope. There are many of us in the FAITH thread that have been TTCing a LONG time before we were eventually blessed with BFPs. I myself TTC for 16 months!:wacko: 

Have you consulted a DR about TTC?

Be blessed:hugs:.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> I will definitely keep you in my prayers and its ok to be angry but sin not is what the Bible says. I know 10 months is a long time to TTC but dont ever give up hope. There are many of us in the FAITH thread that have been TTCing a LONG time before we were eventually blessed with BFPs. I myself TTC for 16 months!:wacko:

Yep, we definitley understand frustration and hopelessness around here! My DH and I tried for 17 months before we got pregnant with our baby girl. Welcome maxina, I hope that you find encouragement here. :hugs:


----------



## maxina

Mrskcbrown and someday: Thanks so much for tht encouragement! I cant tell u how many times i have felt like jus giving up n like maybe God doesnt want me to be a mom?? feels good to know tht am in your prayers!


----------



## willbamom1day

Welcome to the new ladies :hugs: Glad the Lord has lead you here.

TTC is no picnic - my hubby and I had been trying for 19 months before we got our bfp but I can say that if you keep the faith and continue to pray knowing God will answer in His perfect timing.


----------



## ready4onemore

maxina said:


> Mrskcbrown and someday: Thanks so much for tht encouragement! I cant tell u how many times i have felt like jus giving up n like maybe God doesnt want me to be a mom?? feels good to know tht am in your prayers!

:hugs: Just remember a delay is not denial.:nope: God will bless you in His timing. I know it is hard but you will get your BFP real soon.


----------



## NDH

24 months now, never used any protection and my hormones were never tampered with with birth control. It's funny, when DH and I married, we prayed that God would give us two years together before we had babies, and He would close my womb in the mean time. He obviously heard our prayer, and yet every month I'm discouraged when my period shows up. The 2 years is up (and more, since we were apart for 6 months) so I'm now praying for a fruitful womb.

I'm actually grateful that God didn't allow me to get pregnant when I kept whinging at Him. It's shown me that He is faithful even when I am fickle. And also, probably would have made our immigration more of a nightmare than it already was. DH wanted me to to get pregnant just before coming here without him, which was supposed to be for 2-3 months, and turned out to be 6. Neither of us would have wanted him to miss most of my first pregnancy. And now with him not having found a job yet, we'd be getting very stressed.

So thank you Lord God for protecting me from my own foolish desires, and forgive me for doubting You and Your perfect will.


----------



## mrskcbrown

NDH said:


> 24 months now, never used any protection and my hormones were never tampered with with birth control. It's funny, when DH and I married, we prayed that God would give us two years together before we had babies, and He would close my womb in the mean time. He obviously heard our prayer, and yet every month I'm discouraged when my period shows up. The 2 years is up (and more, since we were apart for 6 months) so I'm now praying for a fruitful womb.
> 
> I'm actually grateful that God didn't allow me to get pregnant when I kept whinging at Him. It's shown me that He is faithful even when I am fickle. And also, probably would have made our immigration more of a nightmare than it already was. DH wanted me to to get pregnant just before coming here without him, which was supposed to be for 2-3 months, and turned out to be 6. Neither of us would have wanted him to miss most of my first pregnancy. And now with him not having found a job yet, we'd be getting very stressed.
> 
> So thank you Lord God for protecting me from my own foolish desires, and forgive me for doubting You and Your perfect will.

Thats awesome that you can recognize God and his tender mercies like that. He does everything in the right timing. Praying that your DH finds a job, I too know how stressful that is. My DH was in that position about a yr ago.
:dust:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome to the new ladies! Glad you can join us :) 

I'm counting down the days to our IUI, hoping and praying it will work. Hope you all have had a great week so far. Blessings!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi girls, i just wanted to stop in and let you all know about this awesome forum i thought you may find interesting. Its called "Gentle Christian Mothers". I have just created an account but im pretty sure it has alot of the stages (like TTC, pregnancy, parenting, MC support, etc) on it except it has a Christian spin. It is like BnB almost to a T but with the Jesus thrown in :D Let me know if anyone decides to get on that forum, I would love to friend you! :friends: www.gentlechristianmothers.com


----------



## willbamom1day

_For God is our God forever and ever_ Pslams 48:14


----------



## cheerios

Hi dear ladies!
Just wanted to say a quick hi because I need to head to church soon! Sorry haven't been coming here v. often cos I've been spending more time on the 1st trimester forum and my own journal.

Hope you all are doing well and WELCOME to the newbies amongst us!

I gave the last few pages a quick read to keep myself updated on how you ladies have been. Thanks for sharing and I would also know how to keep u all in my prayers!

Update on myself: I've been pretty good. Mainly battling night nausea but I'm trying different methods to help myself sleep through the night. During the day I'm great! Also trusting God during this whole pregnancy journey that everything will turn out just fine! I realized that I'm quite the worrier and have to really work through this issue with God. Cos most of the things I worry about are not even rational .... they fall under the "What if" category. 

So yeah, if you could, could you pray that I will learn to trust God fully, wholeheartedly and without reserve? That I would stop consulting Dr. Google and consult our heavenly father instead? I'm also in the process of trying to cope with a FS who isn't very "caring" when one is pregnant. I liked him quite a lot when he was helping us on our TTC journey but ever since I got preggie, I find that he's a pretty pessimisstic / pragmatic guy who keeps reminding me on areas where my baby isn't "progressing textbook-wise".

So yeah, that's another change that I've had to deal with. Hubby has been coming with me on my appointments so its been great having him there to support me and even to translate certain things which I would otherwise completely misunderstand. 

Sorry for making this sooo long again (wasn't my intention). But yeah, I'm grateful and thankful that tomorrow I'll be 7 weeks along! :)


----------



## cheerios

Guppy051708 said:


> Hi girls, i just wanted to stop in and let you all know about this awesome forum i thought you may find interesting. Its called "Gentle Christian Mothers". I have just created an account but im pretty sure it has alot of the stages (like TTC, pregnancy, parenting, MC support, etc) on it except it has a Christian spin. It is like BnB almost to a T but with the Jesus thrown in :D Let me know if anyone decides to get on that forum, I would love to friend you! :friends: www.gentlechristianmothers.com

Hey Guppy!
I realized that you changed your signature to "TTC baby no. 2 in March". May I ask if that's related to your surrogacy??? Or are you not going to do that anymore and you're going to try for your own baby in March? How's Isaiah btw??? Is he still having fits? Have the doctors found out anything else?


----------



## NDH

Just popping in with a praise point - After being unemployed for 2 1/2 months due to moving countries, DH starts a fantastic job today! Ran into the guy by chance on Friday, asked if he might possibly be looking for help, got an interview Saturday and was offered a job making $25/hour to start! And even though the boss works Sundays, DH won't have to. So there's a lot of praise going on in our house. This is the way I'd been praying it would happen when DH's arrival date kept bein flushed back by months. I kept praying that God had it all under control, and that we were being kept apart for so long because God didn't want DH to leave his job until there was another good job for him here. Of course hoped it would be sooner, but managed to get through this time with not much worry.


----------



## andella95

NDH said:


> Just popping in with a praise point - After being unemployed for 2 1/2 months due to moving countries, DH starts a fantastic job today! Ran into the guy by chance on Friday, asked if he might possibly be looking for help, got an interview Saturday and was offered a job making $25/hour to start! And even though the boss works Sundays, DH won't have to. So there's a lot of praise going on in our house. This is the way I'd been praying it would happen when DH's arrival date kept bein flushed back by months. I kept praying that God had it all under control, and that we were being kept apart for so long because God didn't want DH to leave his job until there was another good job for him here. Of course hoped it would be sooner, but managed to get through this time with not much worry.

Praise God!!!!!


----------



## cheerios

NDH said:


> Just popping in with a praise point - After being unemployed for 2 1/2 months due to moving countries, DH starts a fantastic job today! Ran into the guy by chance on Friday, asked if he might possibly be looking for help, got an interview Saturday and was offered a job making $25/hour to start! And even though the boss works Sundays, DH won't have to. So there's a lot of praise going on in our house. This is the way I'd been praying it would happen when DH's arrival date kept bein flushed back by months. I kept praying that God had it all under control, and that we were being kept apart for so long because God didn't want DH to leave his job until there was another good job for him here. Of course hoped it would be sooner, but managed to get through this time with not much worry.

Awesome!!!! Isn't that great when God provides at the exact right time???? Yay! And no Sundays also means that your DH can go to church!!! :) Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is blessed!


----------



## Deb111

That's great news NDH!

I could really do with some prayers right now. I'm really struggling with life and have made an appointment with my Dr to go back on my anti-depressants for a while. There's no chance of me getting pregnant right now so it's not a problem as far as TTC goes.

I just need some help to drag myself out of this black hole. I can't do it by myself and I know my warning signs for when things are getting too much for me

Keeping you all in my prayers x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> That's great news NDH!
> 
> I could really do with some prayers right now. I'm really struggling with life and have made an appointment with my Dr to go back on my anti-depressants for a while. There's no chance of me getting pregnant right now so it's not a problem as far as TTC goes.
> 
> I just need some help to drag myself out of this black hole. I can't do it by myself and I know my warning signs for when things are getting too much for me
> 
> Keeping you all in my prayers x

Praying for you DEB!!!! You have to do whats best for your mental state. SO if that means anti-depressants or seeing a counselor do whats best. It doesnt make you weak but actually strong! I will keep you in my prayers hunny!! I know you have had such a difficult time with it all.

Have you all decided on the donor sperm or just waiting it all out?:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

after being rejected from so many intended parents (many are not Believers) Karin (the lady from the surrogacy place) called today with intended parents that she thinks would be a perfect match :rockon .... She said their beliefs are pretty right on with ours (especially about the abortion, or selective reduction). That's great and all! Very glad about that! :) here is the thing....they have 2 requests and I'm just not sure what I think and I Ned the Lord to help me with this (hopefully through you guys since I don't have very many chrisitan friends in my life:no

Request #1 : if the baby dies (would be still born) they want to induce early instead of waiting the entire 9 months. Guess they don't want to wait any longer than they have to but more importantly they think it would be a burden on me to carry a still baby for any longer than necessary. Makes sense. Sad, but I think I'm okay with that. Biblically, I don't see anything wrong with that so as long as the doc can confirm the baby isn't alive before the induction.

Request #2 ... This is the one I have trouble with... Okay, they said if the doc says the baby is in a vegetable state, they want to induce me instead of waiting around the entire 9 months for a baby that is brain dead. They would NEVER terminate on the basis of a test (like the Quad where they test for disabilities, like down syndrome or spin a bifid a) no, they wouldn't do anything like that but if the doctor confirmed the baby is brain dead they would want to induce right away instead of at term...I'm having trouble coming to par with that. I *honestly* am not sure if that is right or wrong and I need some Siritual guidance with this.


----------



## Guppy051708

@cheerios, Isaiah is well. A very happy and content baby :cloud9: however he still has his spells like he always has. We also think he may be suffering from vocal tics, but we can't be sure. Then last MRI was inconclusive :wacko: anyways, doc is still very sure it is Chiari malformation type 1 but he can't truly diagnose as he doesn't have good enough scientific evidence :dohh: but based on symptoms he is for sure that's what it is....wish he could just give that diagnoses bc he is treating it that way and we have to go back every coup,e of months to check on it. If he would just diagnose for sure we could get state insurance to cover all of his medical stuff...you don't even wanna know how much we've paid for everything...

As for surroagcy, it has been up in the air....last week we thought we wanted to try for our own baby....bc we hadn't heard from the surrogacy place for a very long time..and bc I have to have 3 AFs before they can even do the mock cycle....and I didn't have that...u til two days ago :dance: anyways, I got the call today (u can see the above message) so now I am really on the fence and I don't know what to do :shrug: 

I really have no problem with being pregnant for some deserving couple right now...but the problem I have is if I end up in a c section then I have to wait a year BF even getting preggo with out own :sad1: I'm not word about the c section or anything like that...just that LONG year of waiting afterwards :( so idk


----------



## willbamom1day

_God is gracious and full of compassion_ Psalms 112:4


----------



## Deb111

mrskcbrown said:


> Praying for you DEB!!!! You have to do whats best for your mental state. SO if that means anti-depressants or seeing a counselor do whats best. It doesnt make you weak but actually strong! I will keep you in my prayers hunny!! I know you have had such a difficult time with it all.
> 
> Have you all decided on the donor sperm or just waiting it all out?:hugs:

Thanks MrsKC 

Hubby's aunt has managed to convince him that even considering donor sperm is WRONG! It's the whole 'catholic guilt' thing and she also has a strong influence on him, being his deceased mum's twin sister. I do feel his loyalties should lie with me as his wife though :shrug: 

It's not like I've ever said I would use donor sperm; I'm really not sure if I would be ok with that, BUT the 2 of us had made the joint decision that IF it came down to it, we would prefer that to adoption and that it was something we would sit down with the counsellor and discuss. That was all I needed to hear right now; to just know that there were options available to us. 

She's gone behind my back though, never mentioning any of the problems we're going through to me, and changed his mind. I am so angry with her but haven't said anything to her.

For now, we're researching Dr Turek and Dr Schlegel in the US (don't even want to think of the cost). We have got hubby's records from the FS and have also emailed a copy of them to Dr Ramsay in London, who is apparently 'the' guy to go to in the UK, so we're just waiting for a reply and maybe a private appt to see what he feels he may be able to do to help before we look seriously at going further afield


----------



## Deb111

Forgot to say, I'd be grateful for any of your views on the whole donor thing or if anyone knows of any bible quotes that could help me fight my corner


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> @cheerios, Isaiah is well. A very happy and content baby :cloud9: however he still has his spells like he always has. We also think he may be suffering from vocal tics, but we can't be sure. Then last MRI was inconclusive :wacko: anyways, doc is still very sure it is Chiari malformation type 1 but he can't truly diagnose as he doesn't have good enough scientific evidence :dohh: but based on symptoms he is for sure that's what it is....wish he could just give that diagnoses bc he is treating it that way and we have to go back every coup,e of months to check on it. If he would just diagnose for sure we could get state insurance to cover all of his medical stuff...you don't even wanna know how much we've paid for everything...
> 
> As for surroagcy, it has been up in the air....last week we thought we wanted to try for our own baby....bc we hadn't heard from the surrogacy place for a very long time..and bc I have to have 3 AFs before they can even do the mock cycle....and I didn't have that...u til two days ago :dance: anyways, I got the call today (u can see the above message) so now I am really on the fence and I don't know what to do :shrug:
> 
> I really have no problem with being pregnant for some deserving couple right now...but the problem I have is if I end up in a c section then I have to wait a year BF even getting preggo with out own :sad1: I'm not word about the c section or anything like that...just that LONG year of waiting afterwards :( so idk

Im sure surrogacy is a very tough decision as it is and then all the other stuff you stated has to make it hard:shrug:. Waiting a year is a long time too. You are a good woman for wanting to do this for someone else. Im sure you will be blessed in whatever decision you make.

If it was my decision, I would just start TTCing with my own hubby as opposed to possibly waiting a year. Pray...God will reveal the right answer!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Praying for you DEB!!!! You have to do whats best for your mental state. SO if that means anti-depressants or seeing a counselor do whats best. It doesnt make you weak but actually strong! I will keep you in my prayers hunny!! I know you have had such a difficult time with it all.
> 
> Have you all decided on the donor sperm or just waiting it all out?:hugs:
> 
> Thanks MrsKC
> 
> Hubby's aunt has managed to convince him that even considering donor sperm is WRONG! It's the whole 'catholic guilt' thing and she also has a strong influence on him, being his deceased mum's twin sister. I do feel his loyalties should lie with me as his wife though :shrug:
> 
> It's not like I've ever said I would use donor sperm; I'm really not sure if I would be ok with that, BUT the 2 of us had made the joint decision that IF it came down to it, we would prefer that to adoption and that it was something we would sit down with the counsellor and discuss. That was all I needed to hear right now; to just know that there were options available to us.
> 
> She's gone behind my back though, never mentioning any of the problems we're going through to me, and changed his mind. I am so angry with her but haven't said anything to her.
> 
> For now, we're researching Dr Turek and Dr Schlegel in the US (don't even want to think of the cost). We have got hubby's records from the FS and have also emailed a copy of them to Dr Ramsay in London, who is apparently 'the' guy to go to in the UK, so we're just waiting for a reply and maybe a private appt to see what he feels he may be able to do to help before we look seriously at going further afieldClick to expand...

I heard of Dr Schlegal...i think. Im wishing you the best. Im not sure of scriptures but will look into it. Have you tried googling it?


----------



## Dahlia

Deb - I know we don't talk much - but I think of you often and pray for you. In fact, you just came to my mind today before I read all this. As far as donor sperm, I think it is a decision you'll make comfortably after prayer...but I can say this...I always said that I thought IVF wasn't morally right perhaps and I wouldn't do it. But after facing this infertility journey, I can say for a fact that we will do either IVF or adoption no problem. I'm still not comfortable with the whole "frozen embryos and left behind embryos" etc etc but I do know that when having no children stares me right in the face, it is something we will do. The details we will have to consult with God and the doctor over. ;) My opinion is that donor sperm is fine...God gave us brains and talent and some of the medicine and science that we have is spectacular - use it! If you are comfortable with it.

As far as depression - girl, I feel ya. I would suggest Beth Moore's book "Get Outta the Pit". And talk to God. Yell at him even...he won't mind. He's there.

You'll get outta this too. Promise.
Love.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Deb-keeping you in my prayers hon! Your frustration with your dh's aunt is totally understandable. You are a better woman than me, I would have already confronted her about it and let her know that is really, none of her business. . . but that's just me :blush:. As far as donor sperm, I would have no problem with it. My husband on the other hand, told me months ago that's not an option. I think from the man's point of view, that just says to them "I'm a failure." Using donor sperm makes them feel like less of a man, I guess you could say. He said that it would be like the baby wasn't his, and he was not comfortable with that. I know its a difficult situation, and I will continue to pray for y'all :hugs: Hang in there dear, God does have a plan, and He will reveal it eventually. :flower:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Dahlia-how are you?? Haven't heard from you in a while! Us TTC'ers are getting less and less.. . . .


----------



## Dahlia

Hi Rdy! sorry I never wrote back on fb - I am so behind! you should journal on here - actually that's where I am - I spend most of my bnb time on my journal and a few other ladies' journals. not much new going on with us...we don't have the money to pursue IUI or IVF so we are continuing with the natural approach for a least a few more years now. it's soooooo frustrating and makes me doubt God sometimes. But I for the most part confident that he will bring us through this...although that doesn't necessarily mean a child, but I am still coming to terms with that. blah blah - that's my sob story. It only seems to get harder, doesn't it?

Hoping and praying for your IUI...keep me updated!

Edit: I'm hoping the giant bouncing bbs on my sig will give me some fertility luck. haha...I don't believe in luck, but if I did - then giant bouncing fertile bbs would definitely help. ;)


----------



## andella95

Hey ladies....I've been lurking and praying for you and have another prayer request of my own. 

Basically, DH and I are in debt due to student loans, and unfortunately I did a horrible job picking a major (something I liked but there aren't any jobs in) and I don't even have my degree yet. 

The university I work at is offering a new technical certificate in Renewable Energy, and because I am staff, I would be able to get the certificate for very little money (a couple of hundred vs a few thousand). The starting salary would be twice what I am making now (which isn't a lot) and jobs are plentiful. Graduating with my BS (which I have one more class for that I can't take until January 2012) would probably mean a job paying about what I'm making now, unfortunately. DH has a head injury, and is limited in what he can do, so it's up to me to make the $$$. (Please, no advice about how to pay down debts, etc.)

I have strong mechanical aptitude and am really interested in the program, but I'm unsure because I am overweight and am afraid that they won't hire me to do things such as climbing wind turbines. I also have social anxiety and, tbh, don't really enjoy working in positions that are "people" oriented. 

Anyway, it would very intensive for nine months, but I feel undecided about what to do. I just need prayer that God would guide me and that he would open doors, shut doors, and give me peace, because I feel like I've made so many wrong decisions in life, and I don't want to jump into something I shouldn't or not do something I should...if that makes any sense. 

I am willing to work hard to fix things, but I don't even know what direction to take at this point. I was out of work from 10/09 until 08/10 and it was awful not being able to find a job. I'm just a janitor now, but the job allows me to take classes for very cheap and I am blessed with opportunities, but I don't know what to do.

I'm sorry if this all sounds selfish or minor, but it's consuming my mind and I can't focus because I have to make decisions and take action.

Please, pray for me!


----------



## cheerios

Guppy051708 said:


> @cheerios, Isaiah is well. A very happy and content baby :cloud9: however he still has his spells like he always has. We also think he may be suffering from vocal tics, but we can't be sure. Then last MRI was inconclusive :wacko: anyways, doc is still very sure it is Chiari malformation type 1 but he can't truly diagnose as he doesn't have good enough scientific evidence :dohh: but based on symptoms he is for sure that's what it is....wish he could just give that diagnoses bc he is treating it that way and we have to go back every coup,e of months to check on it. If he would just diagnose for sure we could get state insurance to cover all of his medical stuff...you don't even wanna know how much we've paid for everything...
> 
> As for surroagcy, it has been up in the air....last week we thought we wanted to try for our own baby....bc we hadn't heard from the surrogacy place for a very long time..and bc I have to have 3 AFs before they can even do the mock cycle....and I didn't have that...u til two days ago :dance: anyways, I got the call today (u can see the above message) so now I am really on the fence and I don't know what to do :shrug:
> 
> I really have no problem with being pregnant for some deserving couple right now...but the problem I have is if I end up in a c section then I have to wait a year BF even getting preggo with out own :sad1: I'm not word about the c section or anything like that...just that LONG year of waiting afterwards :( so idk

Hey Guppy
Wow! So many things going on in your life. May I ask why doesn't your doc want to diagnose Isaiah as having that illness? What else is needed? And oh boy, does that mean you've been paying everything by yourselves because your doc refuses to put a name to the thing Isaiah is suffering from? That's pretty wrong, IMHO. 

Hmmmm..... I find that surrogacy does open up a huge pandora box of moral dilemmas. The only thing is really to pray and read up on journals on Christian surrogacy??? 

Did a quick google and read a couple of interesting articles....
https://www.gotquestions.org/surrogate-mother.html
https://www.yale.edu/ynhti/curriculum/units/2000/7/00.07.05.x.html#d

Have not read any direct response to what u wrote, but they all offer pretty gd viewpoints. 

Under what circumstances would u have to go for a c-section?


----------



## Guppy051708

Will pray for you hun! I totally understand what you mean by the student loan debt...thinking about our debt makes me wanna cry! Seriously, we paid $800 last month for student loans...we tried getting a non-down payment loan with USDA to purchase a home a few months ago...everything was great our credit was perfect, we were gonna get it...then they pulled our debt-to-income ration and our student loans threw us out of the program :cry: There are so many things we can't do bc we owe too much.....i hate it...its going to be the next 20 years of this and it really is overwhleming :cry: anyways, i dont mean to burdent you but i wanted to let you know i TOTALLY get what youre saying :hugs: I will pray that the Lord will lead you to what you are to do. I was thinking about being a Doula and a Bradley instructor...but it all cost $$$....:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Hey ladies, I've been reading, just haven't had a chance to post. Here is what my appointment today was filled with:
Feeling a little bummed today. I had my Dr appointment and it was one thing after another. First thing was my fundal height, it had been a week behind my last two appointments and this week I am now two weeks behind. So they are sending me for a u/s before my next appointment and check for growth and cord issues. I will have to go weekly after that and if baby stops growing they will call me and send me to the hospital for an emergency induction. So they told me to keep the car seat and bags by the door and take them with me to the u/s appointments. My DD was diagnosed with IUGR (inter utero growth restriction) after delivery, so they think the same is happening this time. So then after this beautiful news I was told my cough has caused a hernia and my stomach muscle is starting to separate. Only great news I got was baby is still head down and the HB was perfect. Oi! I just hope baby continues to grow. I don't want an epidural again.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Hey ladies, I've been reading, just haven't had a chance to post. Here is what my appointment today was filled with:
> Feeling a little bummed today. I had my Dr appointment and it was one thing after another. First thing was my fundal height, it had been a week behind my last two appointments and this week I am now two weeks behind. So they are sending me for a u/s before my next appointment and check for growth and cord issues. I will have to go weekly after that and if baby stops growing they will call me and send me to the hospital for an emergency induction. So they told me to keep the car seat and bags by the door and take them with me to the u/s appointments. My DD was diagnosed with IUGR (inter utero growth restriction) after delivery, so they think the same is happening this time. So then after this beautiful news I was told my cough has caused a hernia and my stomach muscle is starting to separate. Only great news I got was baby is still head down and the HB was perfect. Oi! I just hope baby continues to grow. I don't want an epidural again.

Praying that the baby continues to grow and that the baby surprises the DR with its growth! I pray that you dont have to have an epidural as well.:thumbup: AFM, Im getting an epidural the very first time they ask me:haha:. Me and pain are not friends, LOL!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

prayers for you all :hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi! Sorry to keep this short, but I just wanted to let yall know we did IUI today. It went great! DH had 30 mil sperm after wash and all went well. :) I'm on my phone in bed, so I'm gonna go for now, hope you all have a blessed Friday! :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2, yay! I can't wait to hear about your BFP!! :D

Terangela, praying for you and your baby. When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hi! Sorry to keep this short, but I just wanted to let yall know we did IUI today. It went great! DH had 30 mil sperm after wash and all went well. :) I'm on my phone in bed, so I'm gonna go for now, hope you all have a blessed Friday! :flower:

I so hope you get your BFP this cycle! Im praying for you hun!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy, Im praying the IUI worked and you get that sweet :baby:! I really believe it did though. Sounds like everything went great! :dance:

Terangela- praying everything will be fine hun :hugs: im sure it will be ;)

ASF, the intended parents decided to go with someone else....so onto couple #4....we've had our profile out since the end of October....i know I am called to do this (at some point in my life) but IDK, ....if we don't get this going by the first week of March we are going to try to have our own....if dont get preggo in March then we have to wait a year bc our insurance makes us pay 2 deductables and 2 coinsurance if the pregnancy spans across two calendar years :cry: oh well....in a way though, i am kind of relieved that the IPs didn't go with us bc making that decision was very controversial and a huge weight on my shoulders....so...yeah...sometimes i feel like God is playing games with me.....


----------



## Dahlia

Rdy - thinking of you! And praying...I know it has been a long time, but as soon as that IUI works, it will seem like just a few moments of waiting. and ohhhhhh, the joy in the gift from above!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ LIKE 10000xxxx [where is the "like" button when you need it??? :shrug: lol]


----------



## cheerios

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hi! Sorry to keep this short, but I just wanted to let yall know we did IUI today. It went great! DH had 30 mil sperm after wash and all went well. :) I'm on my phone in bed, so I'm gonna go for now, hope you all have a blessed Friday! :flower:

OH great news!!!! Here's praying for your BFP!!!! :)


----------



## Deb111

Terangela - hoping that your LO continues to grow weel

Rdy2b - that's great news - praying that you get your long awaited BFP xx


----------



## willbamom1day

rdy2b hope to hear of a bfp real soon :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

^like!!!!


alrighty girls, im think of getting birth and postpartum doula certified!!! :dance:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!! Hope you are having a great week so far! Blessings!


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hi! Sorry to keep this short, but I just wanted to let yall know we did IUI today. It went great! DH had 30 mil sperm after wash and all went well. :) I'm on my phone in bed, so I'm gonna go for now, hope you all have a blessed Friday! :flower:

Hi

i haven't been on here for a long time. Rdy2 i'm so happy that your IUI went well and pray that you'll get your bfp :flower:

As for me as you'll know i felt pregnant with my second IUI but had an early miscarriage and my last IUI was bfn but i'm still positive as we'll be starting our first IVF soon. I was very emotional when we went to see the consultant as I only found out now that I actually have a blocked right fallopian tube and through all the IUI's most of the follicles was on my right fallopian tube but the dr said i don't need my fallopian tubes for IVF so i'm staying positive that God will help me and hubby with the IVF.

To all the other ladies who's also ttc, i'll keep you in my prayers and to the ones that's already preggies i'll pray that you'll have blessed and healthy pregnancies.

have a fab day xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretjie said:


> Rdy2BaMom said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Sorry to keep this short, but I just wanted to let yall know we did IUI today. It went great! DH had 30 mil sperm after wash and all went well. :) I'm on my phone in bed, so I'm gonna go for now, hope you all have a blessed Friday! :flower:
> 
> Hi
> 
> i haven't been on here for a long time. Rdy2 i'm so happy that your IUI went well and pray that you'll get your bfp :flower:
> 
> As for me as you'll know i felt pregnant with my second IUI but had an early miscarriage and my last IUI was bfn but i'm still positive as we'll be starting our first IVF soon. I was very emotional when we went to see the consultant as I only found out now that I actually have a blocked right fallopian tube and through all the IUI's most of the follicles was on my right fallopian tube but the dr said i don't need my fallopian tubes for IVF so i'm staying positive that God will help me and hubby with the IVF.
> 
> To all the other ladies who's also ttc, i'll keep you in my prayers and to the ones that's already preggies i'll pray that you'll have blessed and healthy pregnancies.
> 
> have a fab day xxClick to expand...

Praying that your IVF cycle works and sorry to hear about your blocked fallopian tube. Praying for you!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

wanted to let you all know your in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

_He knoweth the secrets of the heart _Psalms 44:21


----------



## NDH

There was a prayer in Church this morning for all the ladies who are "expecting soon and soon expecting" (specifically intended at the two women who are due in the next 3 weeks), but praying that I can be one of the 'soon expecting' women. My chances aren't good for this month though.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:fool: Happy Sunday.I would just like to say got my :bfp: after 2yrs ttc.

'They that wait upon the Lord
Shall renew their strength
They shall mount up with wings as eagles...........'


----------



## TaeBoMama

babyhopes2010 said:


> :fool: Happy Sunday.I would just like to say got my :bfp: after 2yrs ttc.
> 
> 'They that wait upon the Lord
> Shall renew their strength
> They shall mount up with wings as eagles...........'

Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance: God is good!


----------



## Deb111

Congratulations Babyhopes!!! :happydance: H & H 9 months to you xx

I would be grateful if you could keep us in your prayers. Hubby's company are making a third of the workforce redundant in the next few weeks. He enjoys his job, but the company he works for are really awful, so it may be that it wouldn't be so bad if he was made redundant, if he was then able to get a job he enjoyed more, but I doubt the pay would be so good so we really don't know what to hope for for the best, but I just pray that whatever happens, it works out for the best - we just don't need the uncertainty and potential lack of income with everything else that's going on xx


----------



## willbamom1day

babyhopes congratulations! May God bless you with a happy and healthy pregnancy

deb may everything fall into God's perfect plan for your hubby and you :hugs:

found this quote and wanted to share: 

You can either despair that the rose bush has thorns, or you can rejoice that the thorn bush has roses. ~Anonymous


----------



## babyhopes2010

willbamom1day said:


> babyhopes
> You can either despair that the rose bush has thorns, or you can rejoice that the thorn bush has roses. ~Anonymous

love that quote thanks for sharing:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

babyhopes: That is so awesome! Im praying for a happy and healthy baby for you and hubby! I will keep you all lifted in prayer!

@deb: Im praying for hubbys situation that God will give him a clear answer.

@NDH: Praying for you hun and that prayer will work, dont give up!


----------



## willbamom1day

Jeremiah 29:11 for I know the plans I have for YOU, declares the LORD 

Never give the devil a ride, he will want to take over the driving.

Be still for a while and praise God for His favor, His grace and His awesomeness. God is able to do the impossible and is always near
He loves us unconditionally.


----------



## babyhopes2010

RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Look look look! :yipee: this is a sticky beanie!
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4656/newdigitalpregnancy3.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ALL my tests are soooo dark.wtf? why is it suddenly bam there all dark,took tesco digi said pregnant :)(there new tests_ i also took tesco cos there noot sensative and still a meduim bfp line :)


----------



## willbamom1day

Prayer Suggestion: Father in heaven, thank You for working behind the scenes in my life. Lord, help me to trust You with my child(ren) that I desire to have, help me to trust that Your plan is best. I pray the appointed time for me is on its way. I am content in You, for you have a good plan for my future. I bless you today and always. In Jesus Name. Amen


----------



## sterretjie

babyhopes2010 said:


> :fool: Happy Sunday.I would just like to say got my :bfp: after 2yrs ttc.
> 
> 'They that wait upon the Lord
> Shall renew their strength
> They shall mount up with wings as eagles...........'

Congratulations on your bfp :flower:


----------



## sterretjie

willbamom1day said:


> Prayer Suggestion: Father in heaven, thank You for working behind the scenes in my life. Lord, help me to trust You with my child(ren) that I desire to have, help me to trust that Your plan is best. I pray the appointed time for me is on its way. I am content in You, for you have a good plan for my future. I bless you today and always. In Jesus&#8217; Name. Amen

Amen to that 

thanks for the beautiful prayer:flower:

My mother always tells me to remember 'God might be slow but HE IS NEVER LATE' and I know that God will not fail us. 

I pray that every lady on this site will feel the peace and love of God and that we'll experience God's presence. God I pray and thank You for Blessing our wombs, I pray in Jesus Name that all doubt, sadness and fear will be washed away with the Blood of Jesus and that any problem, blocked tube, endometroisis, sperm problem any fertility issue will be Healed. I thank you God for helping us. Keep us calm with Your Neverending Love, amen :flow:


----------



## andella95

Hey all,

I hope I don't upset babyhopes, but she posted in another thread that she might be miscarrying, and I wanted to get as many people lifting her up in prayer as soon as possible.

Please pray for her and her little one!


----------



## babyhopes2010

went to toilet no cramps just lot of blood mix of brown bright red.
spoke to dr refered me to epu unit hopefully tommorow!Dr thinks im miscarrying.
bleeding has slowed down and stop.dr told me not to go to work tommorow :cry:

please keep me in ur prayers :cry: im deverstated!:cry:


----------



## Guppy051708

I will most def. Be praying Hun.:hugs:
Ive been through an mc so if you need anything don't be afraid to pm me.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well ladies, there is a huge possibility that I have PCOS. I am going in March to get everything checked out.....apparently it's a really good induction of never making milk...so yeah....it really side struck me....but I hope I can get to the bottom of this before it becomes more problematic....especially once we start TTC again. I'm actually at peace with this but I need to find out what's going on.

Also, I'm going on Friday to my PCP....there is a family history of parkinsons disease and I'm having some symptoms of it, so gotta get that checked out as well....boy do i hope I'm wrong on that one!


Peace be with you lovely ladies :friends:


Rdy, have you POAS yet??


----------



## groovygrl

got a big juicy :bfp: yesterday!

please pray for me, I'm in panic mode!!!! Soooooo scared I'll miscarry again.

babyhopes - will pray for you during this scary and challenging time!
guppy- i pray your test results turn out negative for anything yucky


----------



## mrskcbrown

groovygrl said:


> got a big juicy :bfp: yesterday!
> 
> please pray for me, I'm in panic mode!!!! Soooooo scared I'll miscarry again.
> 
> babyhopes - will pray for you during this scary and challenging time!
> guppy- i pray your test results turn out negative for anything yucky

:happydance:Yay! Im happy for you and praying for you!:hugs:

@babyhopes: Im praying for you as well. I hope you are not miscarrying but will carry this baby to term.:hugs:

@Guppy: I have PCOS and so I know what you are going through. I didnt know it affects milk? I didnt have that problem with my first one. I am on baby #2 with PCOS so you will conceive again!:hugs:


----------



## Babybear85

This is for babyhopes. Praying for you hun 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji2rLXr3cEU


----------



## babyhopes2010

def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings done.
thanks for ur prayers i hope this hurt will heal xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Everything is gonna be okay Babyhopes and groovygrl. 

Thanks mrskc! That makes me feel 1000x better! 
This is really embarrassing, but the reason why I dont make enough milk to EBF (i only make about 1oz per day if im lucky, but every drop counts :thumbup:) is because i have what is called Hypoplastic Breasts. In most all other circumstances, it doesnt matter if your boobs are small or big, they usually work and probably 95% of the time its just a secondary issue (like not nursing enough, bad latch, etc). But in the case of Hypoplastic Breasts (which a lot of times, they are too far apart...my issue too :blush:) is that during puberty and pregnancy, progesterone is supposed to be released and that creates more tissue in the breast. This is especially important. But when you have this problem, the tissue isn't created very little (or none at all). This is obviously problematic when you're trying to BF :( ...which explains why trying EVERYHTING under the sun to bring a milk supply in never worked....guess the body knows that your breasts can't hold/produce so even if you try to increase prolactin (which didn't work for me at all) the body says "hey, you can't hold this" so it doesn't work. :nope: And with PCOS, progestron is one of the main problems, so it would make sense.

But anywho, woman with Hypoplastic Breasts seem to have a high correlation with PCOS. Also, a lot of woman with PCOS have trouble BFing because of the lack of progesterone, so PCOS is linked to Hyplasticity if that makes any sense :dohh: so long story short, you are one lucky lucky lady! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

babyhopes2010 said:


> def mc lots blood doc been out said theres nothing they can do,i can go hospital but he thins better to rest take rest of week off then go to epu scan to make sure everythings done.
> thanks for ur prayers i hope this hurt will heal xx

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I am so sorry sweetie. Jesus was never more real in my life as the days following my MC. I know He will be there for you and see you through :hugs:

TBH, i wished i never went to the hospital...they didn't do anything except upset me more. Just take it easy. Drink plenty of liquids, and get your rest. :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> Everything is gonna be okay Babyhopes and groovygrl.
> 
> Thanks mrskc! That makes me feel 1000x better!
> This is really embarrassing, but the reason why I dont make enough milk to EBF (i only make about 1oz per day if im lucky, but every drop counts :thumbup:) is because i have what is called Hypoplastic Breasts. In most all other circumstances, it doesnt matter if your boobs are small or big, they usually work and probably 95% of the time its just a secondary issue (like not nursing enough, bad latch, etc). But in the case of Hypoplastic Breasts (which a lot of times, they are too far apart...my issue too :blush:) is that during puberty and pregnancy, progesterone is supposed to be released and that creates more tissue in the breast. This is especially important. But when you have this problem, the tissue isn't created very little (or none at all). This is obviously problematic when you're trying to BF :( ...which explains why trying EVERYHTING under the sun to bring a milk supply in never worked....guess the body knows that your breasts can't hold/produce so even if you try to increase prolactin (which didn't work for me at all) the body says "hey, you can't hold this" so it doesn't work. :nope: And with PCOS, progestron is one of the main problems, so it would make sense.
> 
> But anywho, woman with Hypoplastic Breasts seem to have a high correlation with PCOS. Also, a lot of woman with PCOS have trouble BFing because of the lack of progesterone, so PCOS is linked to Hyplasticity if that makes any sense :dohh: so long story short, you are one lucky lucky lady! :haha:

Wow, this is good to know. I BF my daughter but only for a while because I didnt have support. I was young and didnt know what the heck I was doing. I was always told because I had the breast reduction that I couldnt BF but my DR I have now says that I can and should try it. So I am going to do so and Ill let you know how that goes. I didnt even know I had PCOS back then, all I knew was that I would only have cycles every 6-7 months. My daughter was definitely a surprise:cloud9:.

Thanks for the info though Guppy!


----------



## Guppy051708

Please do let me know :)
You may be able to tell now and after birth. My breasts never felt full during pregnancy, never increased in size, and then i had the same issue after he was born. Everything was soft and never once did it encorge. Isaiah lost 8.5% of his body weight before he was 2 days old....oh and he NEVER had any urine/BM output with the exception of the terminal meconium he had a birth. This went on for about a week until we figured everything out...it sucks :( but i really hope it works out for you! And even if you only do get a little like i do, its better than nothing :thumbup:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies. I'm wondering if I can join you...? I'm 31, ttc for 9 cycles now, and I know God is teaching a patience and trust lesson in all of this. AHH!!! It's so frustrating. I'm CD 6 right now, and enjoying the massive amounts of beautiful snow that's being dumped in our area.


----------



## Guppy051708

hi rosababy :hi:
Where are you located? Im in coastal new hampshire and boy have been getting dumped with snow! think we will have close to two and a half feet by the end of tomorrow! :cold:


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Guppy! I'm in Northern Virginia, right outside of DC. We only got about 7 or 8, but it's enough to cause major problems. I have friends who had 9 hour commutes last night!!! Can you imagine that?! Luckily, my dh and I are teachers, so we were home all day. :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

That is one of the many blessings of being a teacher!
You get breaks all year long, snow days, delays and summers off :thumbup:

I think we ended up getting about 4 inches last night, so almost 2.5 feet :cold:

Hey, we will be in metro D.C. area the first weekend in March!


----------



## rosababy

Yes, teaching is a blessing, especially since it's really the ONLY thing I'd ever consider doing for a career. However, as a music teacher, I'm constantly fighting for music to stay in the curriculum, fighting to "prove" our importance. It can get frustrating and exhausting at times. However, days like today (snow days) are definitely awesome!

Why will you be in DC?


----------



## groovygrl

baby hopes - i'm so very sorry. I know how much this hurts. guppy is right, take really good care of yourself. I had a big crisis of faith when I miscarried last year but Jesus was there, holding my hand (and heart) I promise you will come out the other side of this. :hugs:

mrskc - how encouraged you must have been to learn that you may be able to BF your little one! Good news!

Guppy! WOW! you are really one amazing lady to work so hard at making a difference in other people's lives! You've honestly shared your challenges and kept it all 'real' for lots of women here. Isaiah has a really cool mom!


----------



## Guppy051708

aw, thanks Groovy! But tbh, its the grace of God-not myself :thumbup:

rosa, I am becoming a child birth educator through Brio Birth and the training is in D.C. then the second week of march i'll be taking a training on becoming a DONA birth Doula. I am so excited!!!! (not so excited about it being on credit, but this is what the Lord has called me to!]


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yeah :dohh: I just wanted to thank all you lovely ladies again for praying that i would get through my birth drug and intervention free! Not only did i survive 30 hours of labor (about 99% of it being back labor) but i also just found out Isaiah was posterior! What they call "sunny side up"! No wonder i had so much back labor and it took me 6 hours to push him out! but seriously, thanks ladies!!! :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Groovygrl, congratulations!! :wohoo: Praying for a healthy, happy pregnancy for you!! :hug:

babyhopes, I'm so sorry for your loss. :sad1: Like many other ladies, here, I have been there. It's a devastating time. Praying for you.

Guppy, my sister's first baby was posterior, and she had an epidural...from what I understand, the epidural made it worse/harder to push out the sunny side up baby. So it's good you stuck with no drugs! She went unmedicated for her next baby as a result.


----------



## Darkest

So sorry babyhopes. :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

somedaymama said:


> Guppy, my sister's first baby was posterior, and she had an epidural...from what I understand, the epidural made it worse/harder to push out the sunny side up baby. So it's good you stuck with no drugs! She went unmedicated for her next baby as a result.

I am REALLY glad they didn't tell me at the time because i probably would have given up! lol ....yeah, i mean, obviously giving birth without all of that stuff is *probably* best (granted there are situations where it truly is needed) but i think im just selfish :blush: haha bc i was SO scared of all the intervention. Its like a snow ball effect, once you get one your at a great risk for getting more. I knew God commanded that I do this drug free...guess He knew something i didn't! lol Needless to say I am glad that i listened to Him! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb111

Babyhopes - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Take good care of yourself. Keeping you in my prayers.

Guppy - I hope the tests come back clear. Will be thinking of you.

Rosa - Welcome :flower:

Groovy - so thrilled for you :happydance:

Rdy2 - hoping you will be back with soem good news for us?!?! :hugs:

MrsKC - can't believe you're nearly there! :baby:

Hope everyone else is doing ok - sorry for anyone I've missed xx


----------



## fides

ooh, i'd love to join all you beautiful women of faith!

let's see - we've been married since Oct 2009, and we got pregnant on our 13th try, then lost the baby at the end of 13 weeks in Oct, 2010. Just starting my 4th post-miscarriage cycle now, and i stumbled upon this wonderful forum!

I have no idea what God is trying to teach us, but my wonderful husband keeps telling me to trust in God. Jesus, I trust in you.


----------



## Guppy051708

:wave:- hi fides! So glad you are here.
You have overcome so much! But isn't God great! :flower:


----------



## fides

Yes, God is great!!


----------



## Deb111

Welcome Fides. So sorry to hear of your loss. I'm know you will find lots of support here x


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well, no good news here. AF showed up this morning, waking me with horrendous cramps.:cry: No IUI for us again for a little while at least. While bawling and praying to my heavenly father, I kept hearing "2 years." So, I interpret that to mean He wants us to be patient.... for 2 years of trying :wacko: really God?? I know He knows best, so I am grateful for some kind of answer to all my prayers. I haven't told my DH yet as I feel as though God has some things He wants to work in him, and if I let him know it's going to take us at least 2 years, he may not continue to seek Him as fervently. Afterall, our 2 year mark is just a few months away anyways :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the MC babyhopes :hugs: I'll be praying for you!

:happydance:Congrats groovy!!! Praying for a H&H 9 mos for you!:happydance:

Welcome to the new ladies:flower: and I hope everyone has a great weekend, I have to work :nope: no fun for me!! Blessings on you all!


----------



## Dahlia

praying for you babyhopes - I can't imagine going through something like that. may God give you peace and comfort.

Congrats - Groovy! praying that this baby stays for a healthy 9 months - can't wait for you to meet him.

Rdy - ugh. I feel your pain in the timeline girl. I haven't felt your pain in the IUI area (yet) - and I'm so sorry it didn't work for you, girl. We are praying about IVF ourselves - still not sure on IVF or adoption but we will see where God leads us. Anyway, he has a plan for us - we just have to seek and be patient. That's so awesome that you got such a clear word from him. I will rejoice with you on that long awaited bfp. oh girl - we will rejoice.


----------



## babyhopes2010

*UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!*

spoke to lovely lady of phone who explained everything my betas were 18!!!
she said what it was i got preg few weeks ago and the beanie didnt develope she told me its very sad but very common and to rest and i can try when i get my period,if i take test next week and line is darker then to go back.
she was lovely and i feel a bit happier now:) well im upset but she was so lovely!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9855/t20give20up1.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Well, no good news here. AF showed up this morning, waking me with horrendous cramps.:cry: No IUI for us again for a little while at least. While bawling and praying to my heavenly father, I kept hearing "2 years." So, I interpret that to mean He wants us to be patient.... for 2 years of trying :wacko: really God?? I know He knows best, so I am grateful for some kind of answer to all my prayers. I haven't told my DH yet as I feel as though God has some things He wants to work in him, and if I let him know it's going to take us at least 2 years, he may not continue to seek Him as fervently. Afterall, our 2 year mark is just a few months away anyways :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the MC babyhopes :hugs: I'll be praying for you!
> 
> :happydance:Congrats groovy!!! Praying for a H&H 9 mos for you!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies:flower: and I hope everyone has a great weekend, I have to work :nope: no fun for me!! Blessings on you all!


I'm so sorry to hear that AF showed up Rdy2BaMom. I know exactly how you feel. We've been trying for almost 7 years now. I've had alot of tears and alot of questions and have been very down so so many times but I know that God is listening and I will not lose hope and I know God is listening to you and your hubby's prayers as well. We will never understand why we have to wait but God knows and there's always a reason. I'm thinking of you and keeping you in my prayers. IT WILL HAPPEN FOR YOU I KNOW IT.:flower:

Congrats on all the bfp and very sorry to hear about your MC babyhopes:flow:


----------



## babyhopes2010

You can have my heart
Though it isn't new 
It's been used and broken
And only comes in blue
It's been down a long road
And it got dirty on the way
If I give it to you will you make it clean
And wash the shame away

You can have my heart
If you don't mind broken things
You can have my life if you don't mind these tears
Well I heard that you make old things new
So I give these pieces all to you
If you want it you can have my heart

So beyond repair
Nothing I could do
I tried to fix it myself
But it was only worse when I got through
Then you walked into my darkness
And you speak words so sweet
And you hold me like a child
Till my frozen tears fall at your feet


----------



## fides

babyhopes2010 said:


> You can have my heart
> Though it isn't new
> It's been used and broken
> And only comes in blue
> It's been down a long road
> And it got dirty on the way
> If I give it to you will you make it clean
> And wash the shame away
> 
> You can have my heart
> If you don't mind broken things
> You can have my life if you don't mind these tears
> Well I heard that you make old things new
> So I give these pieces all to you
> If you want it you can have my heart
> 
> So beyond repair
> Nothing I could do
> I tried to fix it myself
> But it was only worse when I got through
> Then you walked into my darkness
> And you speak words so sweet
> And you hold me like a child
> Till my frozen tears fall at your feet

beautiful. :cry: did you write that?


----------



## babyhopes2010

fides said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> You can have my heart
> Though it isn't new
> It's been used and broken
> And only comes in blue
> It's been down a long road
> And it got dirty on the way
> If I give it to you will you make it clean
> And wash the shame away
> 
> You can have my heart
> If you don't mind broken things
> You can have my life if you don't mind these tears
> Well I heard that you make old things new
> So I give these pieces all to you
> If you want it you can have my heart
> 
> So beyond repair
> Nothing I could do
> I tried to fix it myself
> But it was only worse when I got through
> Then you walked into my darkness
> And you speak words so sweet
> And you hold me like a child
> Till my frozen tears fall at your feet
> 
> beautiful. :cry: did you write that?Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so_VRTb-HWQ

*
just thought id let you know im logging off @ 6pm(in 2 hours)

Im really struggling to cope and need to be off here for a while so dh is changing password,i tried to stay off here and it lasted a week lol but this time its like i been hit by a ton of breaks and the MC is still very much happening,dont know when ill be back maybe few months or so or maybe call it a day.
If anyone wants to add me to fb its clare keane and my email is [email protected]
Thanks for all ur support i just need to get the whole baby thoughts outta my head and be with my husband.
u all better have ur s and ur bambinos by the time i get back 
 Bye xxxxx
*


----------



## LaraJJ

Hello ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting again, some of you may remember me as I have posted here before - have been a bit of a lurker recently though :blush:


Rdy - I'm really sorry your IUI didn't work out, AF is horrible anyway - I expect even more so after IUI :hugs: I was really interested to read what you said about God giving you a timeframe when you prayed. I think I have experienced a similar thing:

DH and I just have a really good feeling about this month, not sure I wanna write it down cos don't wanna jinx it!!! But back when I was really struggling with TTC I think I actually got quite depressed, I just cried out and really prayed for my child, and I just heard 'February' in my head - and have done for months now (I've not even told DH about this!!!!) so feels like God has been reassuring me. But now that February is nearly here I'm scared that it has just been my mind playing tricks with me. Everything seems to have fallen into place this cycle - first ever + OPK, scans that show I am in good working order, and I just seem to be in a really good place in life - very positive and upbeat. DH said he also feels good about this month and has been very excitable, and we have worked out that if we have caught the eggy, I will be due on our 3 year wedding anniversary.

I don't know, just really praying that we're not setting ourselves up for a fall :-S

I didn't think that God really ever worked in timeframes, which is why I have been confused as to whether or not this is from Him. I am in a much better place now, and really feel that God has upheld me and strengthened me exactly when I needed it.

The passage that spoke to me the most is James 1:

"Dear brothers and sisters, whenever trouble comes your way, let it be an opportunity for joy. For when your faith is tested, your endurance has a chance to grow. So let it grow, for when your endurance is fully developed, you will be strong in character and ready for anything. 

If you need wisdom - if you want to know what God wants you to do - ask him, and he will gladly tell you. He will not resent your asking. But when you ask him, be sure that you really expect him to answer, for a doubtful mind is as unsettled as a wave of the sea that is driven and tossed by the wind.......

God blesses the people who patiently endure testing. Afterward theay will recieve the crown of life that God has promised to those who love him."


Wow - as I was typing that out, I had a real sense of God's presence with me - completely overwhelming me with His peace and mercy. What an awesome God we serve :happydance::cloud9:


Sending this message with lots of love and blessings across the web to you special ladies :flower:

Xxx


----------



## mrskcbrown

@RDY: Im so sorry to hear this. I know its hard. I will keep you and babyhopes in my prayers. TTC is so difficult and I feel like a hypocrite even saying anything now because I am pregnant. I just want you to know that God loves you and so do I.:hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Rdy- Sorry to hear IUI didn't work this round. I'll be praying for you. 

Babyhopes- Tears fell when I heard your news. So sorry that this is happening to you. 

Sterr- Waiting is hard. I didn't have a wait time like you have. My prayer is that God blesses you and your DH 10 fold for your faith and persistence. 

MrsKC- I have PCOS as well. I had supply issues with my first, however... she was very tiny and had a bad latch. I didn't know anyone else that was nursing and got misinformation about supply. I was trying everything I could find at the time and gave up at 4 months. With my second I had no supply issues at all. Just had a colicky acid reflux baby that vomited everything up and I was nursing almost 24-7. So I turned to formula. He did the same with that, however it took me 2 min to make up a big batch of formula and anyone could feed him. This time I read a ton about nursing as I really want it to work. I felt ripped off that I didn't get that experience with them. There is tons of great info on https://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html that were all my issues with my first making me think I wasn't supplying enough. I wish I had the link when I was trying to nurse my first! 

AFM- finally after 5 weeks of having a dreadful cold/cough it is gone. No coughing last night at all and I woke up with clear lungs this morning! I feel blessed that it is finally gone. Now to get it out of my DS's system and we will all be healthy for baby's arrival. Getting very close to the end now and feeling truly blessed and starting to look at a career with helping new moms. I really am praying hard that God guides me as to what direction to take and that he will show me a clear path.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Rdy- Sorry to hear IUI didn't work this round. I'll be praying for you.
> 
> Babyhopes- Tears fell when I heard your news. So sorry that this is happening to you.
> 
> Sterr- Waiting is hard. I didn't have a wait time like you have. My prayer is that God blesses you and your DH 10 fold for your faith and persistence.
> 
> MrsKC- I have PCOS as well. I had supply issues with my first, however... she was very tiny and had a bad latch. I didn't know anyone else that was nursing and got misinformation about supply. I was trying everything I could find at the time and gave up at 4 months. With my second I had no supply issues at all. Just had a colicky acid reflux baby that vomited everything up and I was nursing almost 24-7. So I turned to formula. He did the same with that, however it took me 2 min to make up a big batch of formula and anyone could feed him. This time I read a ton about nursing as I really want it to work. I felt ripped off that I didn't get that experience with them. There is tons of great info on https://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html that were all my issues with my first making me think I wasn't supplying enough. I wish I had the link when I was trying to nurse my first!
> 
> AFM- finally after 5 weeks of having a dreadful cold/cough it is gone. No coughing last night at all and I woke up with clear lungs this morning! I feel blessed that it is finally gone. Now to get it out of my DS's system and we will all be healthy for baby's arrival. Getting very close to the end now and feeling truly blessed and starting to look at a career with helping new moms. I really am praying hard that God guides me as to what direction to take and that he will show me a clear path.

Thanks for sharing that link. I am going to read up on that because I never really have had the opportunity and I really, really want it to work.:thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rdy and babyhopes - you girls are amazingly strong. I do believe that everything will work out for the good. Prayers for you both :hugs:

Well, had to get tons of blood work done and I have to do a 24 hour urine sample....I'm getting a referral to a neurologist asap....my PCP thinks it could be one of a few things which include a Metabolic Disorder, a brain anurism, strokes, MS, or some type of mass like a tumor or something...blah.


----------



## Deb111

Rdy2b - so sorry to hear your news. It is so tough to go through this month after month :hugs:

Babyhopes - I will keep you and your dh in my prayers

Guppy - I will be praying that your test results bring some good news

Terangela - so glad you're finally feeling better

Love to you all

xx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies for all of the support and prayers! :hugs:

Mrskc-don't feel like a hypocrite. . . I too will have my time. Yours is now, and that is awesome! :thumbup: In fact. . .yours is very soon!! Looking forward to seeing pics of your precious baby. :hugs:

Love you ladies!


----------



## Mialia

Wow! I'm a newbie and have been reading over a lot of the forums here, but I have to tell you ladies how excited I was to find this thread!!! I'm a Christian and have been ttc my first for several cycles and am so happy to find this group of encouraging Christian woman who put their faith in God. I would love to join you all if you don't mind.


----------



## fides

welcome, Mialia!! i am also a newbie. :) this is my favorite thread so far!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Mialia! :wave:
We would love to have you join! :friends:
These ladies are awesome!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome Mialia! Glad to have you here!:flower:

Thanks RDY!:hugs:


----------



## Mialia

Thank you for your kind welcome, ladies! I've been encouraged already


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Glad you can join us! 

Well, I told my husband last night that I wanted to quit TTC and just enjoy "us." He agreed that it was a good idea. So. . .I am not sure how long we will ntnp, but for now, I really feel as though that is where we need to be. It just seems like all of the romance and intimacy has disappeared, and we both want it back. Please pray for us that we are making the right decision. :flower: Thanks so much! Have a blessed weekend!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Glad you can join us!
> 
> Well, I told my husband last night that I wanted to quit TTC and just enjoy "us." He agreed that it was a good idea. So. . .I am not sure how long we will ntnp, but for now, I really feel as though that is where we need to be. It just seems like all of the romance and intimacy has disappeared, and we both want it back. Please pray for us that we are making the right decision. :flower: Thanks so much! Have a blessed weekend!

I think you are making a great decision to restore the intimacy in your marriage. TTC seems to take that away and I hated that. So im praying with you and know that God will give you the desire of your heart!:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi Rdy2B - I think we all know that feeling only too well. I will pray for you and hubby to be able to enjoy your marriage and each other again. LTTTC really does take its toll

Mrs KC - look at that bump!!! Wow - so excited that we get to 'meet' your LO soon 

xx


----------



## Terangela

Rdy2b- You are so right. It is important to focus on the right things. Glad you two can recognize it.

Well, woke up with a new cold this morning. I am going to be so glad when this cold and flu season is done with!!! Hoping this is only short lived. Nothing like sinus congestion, awful soar throat, sneezing and yet another cough on top of everything else. ARG!


----------



## rosababy

Rdy, sometimes a break can be a great thing, especially if it feels like a chore lately. And who knows...I've heard lots of women getting their bfps when they decided to "give up." :shrug: You never know! 

As for me, our pastor gave a wonderful sermon about waiting for God's timing. Wow. I turned to my dh and said did you tell him to speak about this today?! It made me feel so much better. :flower:


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Glad you can join us!
> 
> Well, I told my husband last night that I wanted to quit TTC and just enjoy "us." He agreed that it was a good idea. So. . .I am not sure how long we will ntnp, but for now, I really feel as though that is where we need to be. It just seems like all of the romance and intimacy has disappeared, and we both want it back. Please pray for us that we are making the right decision. :flower: Thanks so much! Have a blessed weekend!

Rdy2baMom. I'll keep you in my prayers :flower: 
Focus on everything that makes you and hubby happy, you never know this break might just be the right medicine to get your bfp when you're not thinking of it.:hugs:

To all the ladies - May you all have a week full of blessings and may you feel God's presence at all time. May God's love wrap around you like a warm blanky in the winter and may He light our ways whereever we go and whatever we do. x

PLEASE MAKE TIME TO LISTEN TO THIS SONG AND LISTEN TO THE WORDS - IT'S MY FAVOURITE GOSPEL SONG

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqhl4_nicole-c-mullen-call-on-jesus_music


----------



## fides

i think my husband is having a tougher time with things this month than i am. he was like, if God wanted us to have a healthy pregnancy, we would have had one; it must be personal.

that was so hard for me to respond to. please keep my husband in your prayers, ladies.


----------



## mrskcbrown

fides said:


> i think my husband is having a tougher time with things this month than i am. he was like, if God wanted us to have a healthy pregnancy, we would have had one; it must be personal.
> 
> that was so hard for me to respond to. please keep my husband in your prayers, ladies.

Fides, I have been where you are several times. There were times when my hubby just gave up. Especially when we went to the fertility specialist and she told him that his morphology and his count was low and the only way we could get preggo was IUI or IVF. He left the office and didnt even speak to me:shrug:. He said, if God wanted us to have a baby then we would have one by now and he felt like he was being punished.

It took a lot of prayer to help him overcome that obstacle. I also had to assure him that we werent the only ones facing this situation and that their were others worse off than us. We decided to stop trying so hard and truly trust God. We felt if he wanted this for us, then he would bless us. I stopped all meds and I swear a month later we were preggo. (All together it took 16 months to get preggo).

So I say all of this to say, Pray without ceasing. Ask God to prepare you and to soften his heart. You cant change him, only yourself but just ask God to reveal to hubby the reason why you all are doing this. I know God is not a respector of persons. What he has done for one, He will do for the next.
I will keep you lifted in prayer:hugs:!


----------



## fides

mrskcbrown said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> i think my husband is having a tougher time with things this month than i am. he was like, if God wanted us to have a healthy pregnancy, we would have had one; it must be personal.
> 
> that was so hard for me to respond to. please keep my husband in your prayers, ladies.
> 
> Fides, I have been where you are several times. There were times when my hubby just gave up. Especially when we went to the fertility specialist and she told him that his morphology and his count was low and the only way we could get preggo was IUI or IVF. He left the office and didnt even speak to me:shrug:. He said, if God wanted us to have a baby then we would have one by now and he felt like he was being punished.
> 
> It took a lot of prayer to help him overcome that obstacle. I also had to assure him that we werent the only ones facing this situation and that their were others worse off than us. We decided to stop trying so hard and truly trust God. We felt if he wanted this for us, then he would bless us. I stopped all meds and I swear a month later we were preggo. (All together it took 16 months to get preggo).
> 
> So I say all of this to say, Pray without ceasing. Ask God to prepare you and to soften his heart. You cant change him, only yourself but just ask God to reveal to hubby the reason why you all are doing this. I know God is not a respector of persons. What he has done for one, He will do for the next.
> I will keep you lifted in prayer:hugs:!Click to expand...

thank you for the beautiful post and prayers - yes, he also thinks we're being punished. :nope:

praise the Lord for your healthy pregnancy, and thanks so much for the encouragement! all things are possible in God, right?


----------



## willbamom1day

When doors look closed all around you, when your surroundings look limited, when you feel like you're in chains, remember, God is still at work. He's promised to walk with you all the days of your life. Keep your hopes up. Keep expecting. Keep believing. Like Paul, pray for those opportunities to be opened to you. If you fall, get right back up and press forward with even greater determination because He promises to break the chains and open doors of opportunity in your life.


----------



## Deb111

I turned up at school today to find that one of the 5 year olds in the class below the one I teach had lost her 7 month old baby brother last night. They are not sure what caused it or if it was SIDS. 

The parents are obviously distraught and the mum is having a really difficult time coming to terms with the fact that she had only yesterday gone back to work after her maternity leave and had put him in a day nursery. 

She had a call at work yesterday afternoon to say that they couldn't wake him and he was on his way to A&E but nothing could be done for him. She is trying so hard to be strong and keep some sense of normality for her daughter and even found the strength to collect her from school at home time, but she could barely even stand up. It was heart-breaking to see.

I can't understand why something so tragic would happen, but please pray that the family at least find some strength to get throught this and that the mum finds some peace with the fact that, as she said - he died in a strange place, surrounded by strangers :cry:

Thanks


----------



## fides

prayers for that family, certainly.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Ladies, I truly thank God for you! My OH and I have been TTC for 3 months now. We have a beautiful 13 year old. We also made the difficult decision to take a break and just enjoy one another before we lost what was most important. Hearing your testimonies and your words of encouragement is the strength needed to truly know, understand and walk in F.A.I.T.H.

Many blessings to you all!


----------



## NDH

Faith sisters, this isn't TTC related, but can you all please keep my sister in your prayers. She's right in the path of Cyclone Yasi, which has just been upgraded to a category 5 cyclone.


----------



## Guppy051708

wow, you girls are dealing with some tough time! :hugs: You each are in my prayers daily. But such strong women of God. I know he is only working for you :flower:

ASF, just found out i have Graves Disease.... better than a brain anyeurism though! but still intense. still have to meet with nuerology next week to make sure i dont have MS and all of that jazz, but now i have to meet with an endocrinologist because my PCP can't treat Graves...its too extensive. Its actually life threatening so thats scary, but seems like my symptoms (like the tremors) are from this as opposed to something else. 
Not sure what course of action will be taken...just depends how far along in the mess i am. Could be drugs, could be radiation, or removal of the thyroid altogether....


----------



## NDH

Wow Graves disease, that's scary, you're in my prayers!


----------



## willbamom1day

PRAYERS FOR YOU ALL :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

WoW. Im praying for FAITH all around. God is still in control and in the blessing business. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Guppy051708

i dont want to be a negative nancy, but life is being rough between ISaiah's major issues, and now with Graves, possibly some other stuff and a possibility of thyroid cancer....wow...


----------



## Dahlia

Praying for you, Guppy - that's some harsh stuff to be dealing with. And here I thought I was having a bad day with more fb pregnancy announcements - definitely puts things in perspective, doesn't it? 


Deb -praying for the mother who lost her young baby. wow oh wow. terrible.

NDH - praying for your sister, may God keep in her safe through this cyclone!


----------



## willbamom1day

remember God never gives us more than we can handle - and He will be there with us til the end :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont want it to sound like im not grateful for my sweet baby boy :cloud9: because i am! I thank God for him everyday. 
But its getting rough...I guess God doesn't give us anything we can't handle....but man, 5 months ago life was perfect....:(

oh and i guess i probably can't be a surrogate anymore...


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> I dont want it to sound like im not grateful for my sweet baby boy :cloud9: because i am! I thank God for him everyday.
> But its getting rough...I guess God doesn't give us anything we can't handle....but man, 5 months ago life was perfect....:(
> 
> oh and i guess i probably can't be a surrogate anymore...

Awhh, yes motherhood is tough. Just imagine, it only gets tougher. My daughter is now 10 and much more independent but still dependent if that makes sense. Where I was once faced with bottles, and feedings now I am faced with upcoming menstrual cycles and boys, school and grades. Just trying to make her the best and smartest person possible. I also have to constantly live with the fact that her "real" father is not in her life as he should be, but praising God that He sent my husband to pick up where he left off. So please dont feel bad, take it one day at a time. God has your back!!:hugs:

Why cant you be a surrogate? Is it due to the medical problems? Did they say they couldnt use you?:shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I dont want it to sound like im not grateful for my sweet baby boy :cloud9: because i am! I thank God for him everyday.
> But its getting rough...I guess God doesn't give us anything we can't handle....but man, 5 months ago life was perfect....:(
> 
> oh and i guess i probably can't be a surrogate anymore...
> 
> Awhh, yes motherhood is tough. Just imagine, it only gets tougher. My daughter is now 10 and much more independent but still dependent if that makes sense. Where I was once faced with bottles, and feedings now I am faced with upcoming menstrual cycles and boys, school and grades. Just trying to make her the best and smartest person possible. I also have to constantly live with the fact that her "real" father is not in her life as he should be, but praising God that He sent my husband to pick up where he left off. So please dont feel bad, take it one day at a time. God has your back!!:hugs:
> 
> Why cant you be a surrogate? Is it due to the medical problems? Did they say they couldnt use you?:shrug:Click to expand...



oh no! Its not the mootherhood part! I LOVE IT!!! I wouldnt change it for anything. I wasn't talking about that (its awesome!) but i was talking about all of his neurological issues with him (and now me)and how we dont have answers and yet his problem is rare. We are now going to Boston where they have some of the best doctors in the world. I was alluding to fact that something is wrong with my baby :sad1: 5 months ago we had a perfect, healthy baby boy...or so we thought...and now our worlds are crashing down...thats what i was insinuating

As for surrogacy, the meds that i will have to be on for the rest of my life are not good for pregnancy...i mean obviously we would work it out if we had our own, but the surrogacy ppl are probably going to turn me down now. Apparently the drugs are not good for pregnancy at all. And then if i have to radiation done for thyroid cancer....so thats pretty much turning into a big fact no from the surrogacy place.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guppy051708 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I dont want it to sound like im not grateful for my sweet baby boy :cloud9: because i am! I thank God for him everyday.
> But its getting rough...I guess God doesn't give us anything we can't handle....but man, 5 months ago life was perfect....:(
> 
> oh and i guess i probably can't be a surrogate anymore...
> 
> Awhh, yes motherhood is tough. Just imagine, it only gets tougher. My daughter is now 10 and much more independent but still dependent if that makes sense. Where I was once faced with bottles, and feedings now I am faced with upcoming menstrual cycles and boys, school and grades. Just trying to make her the best and smartest person possible. I also have to constantly live with the fact that her "real" father is not in her life as he should be, but praising God that He sent my husband to pick up where he left off. So please dont feel bad, take it one day at a time. God has your back!!:hugs:
> 
> Why cant you be a surrogate? Is it due to the medical problems? Did they say they couldnt use you?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! Its not the mootherhood part! I LOVE IT!!! I wouldnt change it for anything. I wasn't talking about that (its awesome!) but i was talking about all of his neurological issues with him (and now me)and how we dont have answers and yet his problem is rare. We are now going to Boston where they have some of the best doctors in the world. I was alluding to fact that something is wrong with my baby :sad1: 5 months ago we had a perfect, healthy baby boy...or so we thought...and now our worlds are crashing down...thats what i was insinuating
> 
> As for surrogacy, the meds that i will have to be on for the rest of my life are not good for pregnancy...i mean obviously we would work it out if we had our own, but the surrogacy ppl are probably going to turn me down now. Apparently the drugs are not good for pregnancy at all. And then if i have to radiation done for thyroid cancer....so thats pretty much turning into a big fact no from the surrogacy place.Click to expand...

Oh ok, sorry. I understand now. I was confused:wacko:sorry! Yes I understand what you are saying now. Im praying with you and hopefully everything will be well.:hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

mrskcbrown said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I dont want it to sound like im not grateful for my sweet baby boy :cloud9: because i am! I thank God for him everyday.
> But its getting rough...I guess God doesn't give us anything we can't handle....but man, 5 months ago life was perfect....:(
> 
> oh and i guess i probably can't be a surrogate anymore...
> 
> Awhh, yes motherhood is tough. Just imagine, it only gets tougher. My daughter is now 10 and much more independent but still dependent if that makes sense. Where I was once faced with bottles, and feedings now I am faced with upcoming menstrual cycles and boys, school and grades. Just trying to make her the best and smartest person possible. I also have to constantly live with the fact that her "real" father is not in her life as he should be, but praising God that He sent my husband to pick up where he left off. So please dont feel bad, take it one day at a time. God has your back!!:hugs:
> 
> Why cant you be a surrogate? Is it due to the medical problems? Did they say they couldnt use you?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh no! Its not the mootherhood part! I LOVE IT!!! I wouldnt change it for anything. I wasn't talking about that (its awesome!) but i was talking about all of his neurological issues with him (and now me)and how we dont have answers and yet his problem is rare. We are now going to Boston where they have some of the best doctors in the world. I was alluding to fact that something is wrong with my baby :sad1: 5 months ago we had a perfect, healthy baby boy...or so we thought...and now our worlds are crashing down...thats what i was insinuating
> 
> As for surrogacy, the meds that i will have to be on for the rest of my life are not good for pregnancy...i mean obviously we would work it out if we had our own, but the surrogacy ppl are probably going to turn me down now. Apparently the drugs are not good for pregnancy at all. And then if i have to radiation done for thyroid cancer....so thats pretty much turning into a big fact no from the surrogacy place.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, sorry. I understand now. I was confused:wacko:sorry! Yes I understand what you are saying now. Im praying with you and hopefully everything will be well.:hugs:Click to expand...

np :flower: 
You are such a great friend! :friends:

PS dh and i were just discussing how weird it will be when Isaiah is at eye level with us!


----------



## NDH

We haven't heard from my sister, but the damage to her area was not as bad as expected, and so far there is no one missing, no loss of life, and not even any reported injuries, so praise the Lord! And as the storm was passing a woman in an evacuation centre gave birth to a baby girl with the assistance of a visiting British midwife who happened to be in the same centre. 90% of homes in the worst hit areas are damaged or destroyed, and the flooding is only just beginning, and the sugar and banana crops are decimated, but obviously human life is most important and from that standpoint it was the best case scenario.


----------



## somedaymama

Deb, praying for that poor mother, I can't imagine what she must be feeling. It makes me cry just thinking about it. :(

NDH, I'm glad to hear that your sister's area wasn't hit as badly as expected.

Guppy, praying for you and Isaiah...I know this is a really rough time for you. :hugs:


----------



## andella95

quick praise/prayer request...

After 25 months...I am pregnant! Please, please pray for this little one inside of me. I am so scared I will miscarry again.

Thank you!


----------



## somedaymama

andella, congratulations!! :yipee: That is awesome! Praying for a healthy 9 months for you and your lil baby!


----------



## LaraJJ

Hi ladies,

Firstly would just like to say that I'm praying for all the ladies going through tough times, praying for peace and rest in God :hugs:

Also, after posting a little while ago about praying and thinking God told me 'February' when I prayed about getting pregnant, I thought I would let you know that I got my :bfp: today at 11dpo :happydance:

I feel unbelieveably blessed and amazed at how faithful God is, I have really felt him close this week leading up to testing. He has upheld me when I've needed him, and I am so grateful for my little bean.

So please ladies, don't give up and talk to God about how you're feeling - He does answer us!


Praying for your little bean too Andie - so happy for you :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats girls!!!!! :dance:

And that is so awesome Lara!!!!! :yipee:

ASM, i guess God made the decision for us about Surrogacy...because they will not let be a carrier due to the hyperthyroidism....i guess the good in that is that we didn't know if this was the right time in our life to be a GS or not...though i do fully believe at some point that is what God wants me to do...but at least he made that tough choice for us...

and obviously, we are now not going to TTC in March either...maybe November :shrug: will see.....


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks Guppy, glad you have had an answer to prayer - even if it is not necessarily the one you were expecting.

Praying that God will be your strength in the days and weeks to come.

Xxx


----------



## rosababy

Lara, GREAT news!!! Congrats!! :woohoo: God is truly great! 

Guppy, :hugs: we can't know His reasons...it's so hard sometimes. Hang in there.


----------



## mrskcbrown

@ Lara: Congrats! I am so happy and God is so awesome. I found out at 11dpo as well. Im praying for a full term, healthy baby boy or girl!

AFM, today is officially my last day at work! I dont go back until May 16! Had horrible pains last nite in back radiating to front and still some back pain now, so I hope he is coming soon!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dance: sounds like "good pains" hun :dance:
Ha, i was reading back through my pregnancy journal (the part when I was in labor) and I saw that you you were laughing bc I was txting during my labor hahaha. I can't wait to hear all about it after you LO arrives :cloud9:


----------



## Darkest

Awwww congrats to the ladies who have got their BFP'S!!!!
Lots and lots of sticky :dust: coming your way.


----------



## Deb111

Lara and Andella - HUGE congrats to you both!! H & H 9 months to you both xx


----------



## Terangela

So much going on! A few congratulations are in order! 

AFM- I am being sent for another growth scan on Tuesday. My fundal height is lagging in growth. I was a week behind, then 2, then 3 now 3 1/2. I have to do daily kick counts until then. If the baby's growth has slowed then I may be induced. My next appointment is on the 10th. I am not too concerned even though I know the worst case scenario. I know that if I didn't feel right or the baby stops moving I will head to the hospital. Regardless my other two were early so really this baby can arrive anytime now and likely with in the next 10 days. I am just praying that he arrives healthy and with out drama. I like dramatic movies, not drama in my life.


----------



## NDH

Congratulations to the newest mothers-to-be!

Angela, you and your baby are in my prayers.

If I haven't updated, my sister is fine, the worst of the cyclone missed her area (not that it wasn't bad, but there weren't too many roofless houses in her area, and hers wasn't one of them). She's in a flood zone, but last we heard from her (which was more than 24 hours ago with the power outages and sketchy mobile coverage), they hadn't been affected by flooding yet, and they were all doing well.
Up until yesterday it looked like there was no loss of life from the cyclone, and 3 new babies born in the middle of it, but it's now believed that there was a couple on a boat that sunk during the cyclone :(


----------



## Guppy051708

I AM FEELING LIKE JOB!!!! i need advice, i can't take this anymore! :(


----------



## somedaymama

LaraJJ, congratulations!! Your faith inspires me. :D

mrskc, I hope that your birth goes amazing! It's good that you are off work, it's nice to have a few days to rest up before the baby comes. Hopefully he'll come soon!

Terangela, I hope everything goes well with this baby and it is drama-free. 

Guppy, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. :hugs: Since you said you feel like Job, can I share one of my favorite sections from the book of Job?

&#8220;Even today my complaint is bitter; his hand is heavy in spite of my groaning. If only I knew where to find him; if only I could go to his dwelling! I would state my case before him and fill my mouth with arguments. I would find out what he would answer me, and consider what he would say. Would he oppose me with great power? No, he would not press charges against me. There an upright man could present his case before him, and I would be delivered forever from my judge. But if I go to the east, he is not there; if I go to the west, I do not find him. When he is at work in the north, I do not see him; when he turns to the south, I catch no glimpse of him. *But he knows the way that I take; when he has tested me, I will come forth as gold. *
Job 23:1-10

Hang in there. You will get through this. :hug:


----------



## Deb111

Terangela - praying for you and your LO, hoping asll is well and that you get to meet your LO really soon

Guppy - so sorry you're having such a tough time. You are in my prayers

xx


----------



## Terangela

Guppy- Prayers and blessings! Even though you may not feel it God is there holding your hand. He is there during our darkest hour, and when the sun is shining too. I wish I could be there to make your yoke feel lighter. His spirit is surrounding you and I know it is hard when one thing after another happens but we have to trust in Him and The path he has laid out for us, even when we don't understand. I went through a time where I just didn't understand. My dad was diagnosed with lung and kidney cancer, I found out my husband at the time was cheating on me and his "girlfriend" was PG. I was struggling with infertility and so desperately wanted to be a mom, and thought I had a solid marriage. I had a nervous breakdown and nearly lost my job. I didn't understand why I was being hit with it all. It happened in a two week span and all I had was God. I didn't know it then, but now I see what I had to experience to be who I am today. God blesses us, and sometimes we have to go through crap to get the full blessing.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls :hugs: your words of encourgment mean so much :flow:

I guess, the thing is, if you dont have your health, then what do you have? Health is more important than money in my book. Ive seen my fair share (actually way more than the average) and im barley 23! Its just this is really taking a hit for me just because its health that is interfering...major issues and i guess thats what makes it so much more upsetting. Ive seen a lot, been through a lot and i know God always brought me through. In fact, i know im getting this because im strong enough to handle it but its just hard when your talking about health....:hugs: thanks :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Andella forgive me. I missed your BFP announcement!!!! I am so happy for you as well and will keep you lifted in prayer.

@Terangla: Praying that baby turns out ok! If you have to be induced to have a healthy baby then go for it. Praying hard!

@everyone: God will not give us more than we can bare. He is just that awesome!


----------



## LaraJJ

Thanks so much ladies for your words of congratulations, they mean a lot :)

Guppy - really praying for you. It is so hard to see the light when we feel that all is dark. Do you know the Footprints in the Sand poem? It always comforts me when I feel alone:

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed 
he was walking along the beach with the LORD.

Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene he noticed two sets of
footprints in the sand: one belonging
to him, and the other to the LORD.

When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.

He noticed that many times along the path of
his life there was only one set of footprints.

He also noticed that it happened at the very
lowest and saddest times in his life.

This really bothered him and he
questioned the LORD about it:

"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
you, you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most
troublesome times in my life,
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when
I needed you most you would leave me."

The LORD replied:

"My son, my precious child,
I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints,
it was then that I carried you."


----------



## NDH

Guess what!?

My sister got saved during the middle of the cyclone! We've been praying for her for years, moreso when we learned she'd be in the cyclone, and we were scared for her as we didn't know her spiritual condition. Well so was she! When everyone was busy preparing all their important documents to put in a safe place she knew she had something more important to do, and she spent hours praying. She's been running from God for years, and harbouring anger towards him in her heart since her best friend died 7 or 8 years ago. Well she stopped running, asked God to forgive her, and is now looking for a Church. She's been trying to get a hold of us to tell us for days, but with the phones and power out there hasn't been a chance to. We're all so thrilled, and there's been a lot of rejoicing in our house today let me tell you!


----------



## LaraJJ

Oh NDH - that is amazing news!! I may just be hormonal, but it brought tears to my eyes :)

It is the best feeling knowing that a loved one is saved :)


----------



## willbamom1day

guppy & terangla :hugs: and prayers for you

LaraJJ Congratulations! Thank you for sharing the footprints with us - puts your life back in order with God

NDH heaven is rejoicing - so glad your sis is saved


----------



## Mialia

Congrats to those girlies who recently got your BFPs! I'm so happy for you! 

NDH, I was so excited to hear about your sisters salvation! I know what it feels like to see a family member finally come to see their need for salvation! Praise God!


----------



## Terangela

NDH- Fantastic news! So glad she made a decision. 

AFM- I had my second growth scan today. I felt tense most of the way through. All the measurements were about 2.75 to 2.5 weeks behind. I have my next appointment with the Dr on the 10th. I am hoping to get a cervical check with a stretch and sweep done then too. I would rather have our baby out and well rather than waiting to see "if" or "when" the baby stops growing. I just want to be able to have baby out where we have control over what nutrients he is getting. I think mothers intuition has to play a part in this. I don't want to play a game or risk and see if my baby stops growing while inside of me.


----------



## andella95

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been posting as much...i feel like with this thread I need to spend more time when reading it so I can make note of the prayer requests and praises, lol. 

I'm at work so just reading and running...but congrats Lara! I'm so happy we're together!

I am thankful that I took another test today and it was much darker than previous ones. I feel much better, but I am still very afraid. 

Praying for all of you!


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for the right decision to be made for your little one Terangela, how exciting that you will be meeting him soon :)

Yay, so chuffed that we're together too Andie:) Spiritual fingers crossed for you that thie little bean snuggles in tight Xxx


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Howdy all! Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I've been keeping up with you all, just haven't really had time to post. 

Congrats on the BFP's ladies!! Praying for a H&H 9 mos for you both!

Keeping everyone in my prayers, have a blessed rest of the week!


----------



## willbamom1day

stoppin in to say hello and hope all is well


----------



## fides

I just wanted to praise the Lord for a second. He is merciful, He is generous, and He is glorious. Thank You, Lord, for constantly showering us abundantly with Your grace.

Just thought I'd share that. Have a wonderfully holy day, ladies!!


----------



## Terangela

Had my dr's appointment today and I am 2cm dilated. She did a stretch and sweep so hoping this little one arrives real soon.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies!

I have a prayer request ladies. Im in tears:cry:. Please pray that I give my older child as much love and attention as my new baby. I worry so much about her feeling left out. I know this is more my issue than hers so please ask God to give me and especially DH who is not her biological father a big enough heart to love them both equally. Thanks!


----------



## Deb111

Good luck Terangela - so exciting! Hope your LO is here soon

Mrs KC - I remember my sister saying when she was pregnant with her second, that she had so much love for her first child, she couldn't imagine sharing that love with another child too, but as my Mum told her, with a new baby comes a whole new bundle of love for them. I'm sure your daughter will be 'Mum's little helper' and know how much she is loved by you both 

Keeping you both in my prayers

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## willbamom1day

fides said:


> I just wanted to praise the Lord for a second. He is merciful, He is generous, and He is glorious. Thank You, Lord, for constantly showering us abundantly with Your grace.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that. Have a wonderfully holy day, ladies!!

Amen!

Have a blessed day


----------



## willbamom1day

Terangela prayers for a speedy healthy delivery

mrskc my heart goes out to you :hugs: my hubby has kids from previous marriage and I worry that ours will not be held as high as his current ones. God is in control and he supplies us with enough love for each and everyone that comes into our lives. Your family is in my prayers.

Prayer request for me: according to my doc i may have to have a csection if labor doesn't come soon and on its own. i would much rather a vaginal birth but i am praying God's will be done as he knows what is best. Would you ladies please pray for me and my baby?

_Yes, I do love GOD. He is my source of existence and my Savior. He keeps me functioning each and every day Without Him, I am nothing, but with Him... I can do all things through Christ which strengthens me_. (Phil. 4:13)


----------



## mrskcbrown

willbamom1day said:


> Terangela prayers for a speedy healthy delivery
> 
> mrskc my heart goes out to you :hugs: my hubby has kids from previous marriage and I worry that ours will not be held as high as his current ones. God is in control and he supplies us with enough love for each and everyone that comes into our lives. Your family is in my prayers.
> 
> Prayer request for me: according to my doc i may have to have a csection if labor doesn't come soon and on its own. i would much rather a vaginal birth but i am praying God's will be done as he knows what is best. Would you ladies please pray for me and my baby?
> 
> _Yes, I do love GOD. He is my source of existence and my Savior. He keeps me functioning each and every day Without Him, I am nothing, but with Him... I can do all things through Christ which strengthens me_. (Phil. 4:13)

Thanks, so you are in a reverse situation than me but its still those feelings you know? You just want the love multiplied and not divided. I definitely have you in my prayers that God will grant your request.:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for all you ladies Xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeround

mrskcbrown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request ladies. Im in tears:cry:. Please pray that I give my older child as much love and attention as my new baby. I worry so much about her feeling left out. I know this is more my issue than hers so please ask God to give me and especially DH who is not her biological father a big enough heart to love them both equally. Thanks!

Keeping your family in prayer and believing by faith that peace and joy will be even more abundant in your household with your new bundle of joy!


----------



## willbamom1day

_We all have dreams placed inside of us by the Creator of the Universe. In fact, the Latin word for "desire" means "from the Father." _
Hope you all have a blessed Valentines day :hugs:


----------



## fides

Happy Saint Valentine's Day, ladies of faith!!

Neat fact: I saw today that the Feast of Saint Valentine was proclaimed by Pope Gelasius 1515 years ago for today - that means we Christians have been celebrating this day for a long time, eh? Praise the Lord!

I hope you all have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Terangela

Happy Valentine's Day! 

No baby yet. I am really hoping that he arrives soon. Only 8 days to my due date and I have been having irregular contractions for 5 days that are really starting to make me wonder if I am going to really know that I am in labor. Getting tired and it is only a matter of time before I have an emotional break down. I have been praying and trying to take God's timing in stride. My DH goes back to work on the 16th, and then works until the 22nd 12 hour days has 2 days off and then is back for 4 night shifts. I wanted us to have more time together as a family, but sadly time together is going to be limited.


----------



## mrskcbrown

2ndtimeround said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> I have a prayer request ladies. Im in tears:cry:. Please pray that I give my older child as much love and attention as my new baby. I worry so much about her feeling left out. I know this is more my issue than hers so please ask God to give me and especially DH who is not her biological father a big enough heart to love them both equally. Thanks!
> 
> Keeping your family in prayer and believing by faith that peace and joy will be even more abundant in your household with your new bundle of joy!Click to expand...




Terangela said:


> Happy Valentine's Day!
> 
> No baby yet. I am really hoping that he arrives soon. Only 8 days to my due date and I have been having irregular contractions for 5 days that are really starting to make me wonder if I am going to really know that I am in labor. Getting tired and it is only a matter of time before I have an emotional break down. I have been praying and trying to take God's timing in stride. My DH goes back to work on the 16th, and then works until the 22nd 12 hour days has 2 days off and then is back for 4 night shifts. I wanted us to have more time together as a family, but sadly time together is going to be limited.

Terangela: Unfortunately, I feel the same way. I feel like Im losing my mind if I dont have this baby soon. I am so mad that I am 39w4d and have no baby!:growlmad: I havent felt the slightest bit of anything!!!!!!!
Well I wont complain but bless the Lord for His timing!:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for you both Terangela and mrskc - praying that your babies arrive safely and soon :)


----------



## Deb111

Looking forward to 'meeting' your 2 babies MrsKC and Terangela :baby::baby:


----------



## maxina

Gosh, will i ever talk about a baby in my belly?? Pray for me guys, i think am losing it....now a year TTC...


----------



## mrskcbrown

maxina said:


> Gosh, will i ever talk about a baby in my belly?? Pray for me guys, i think am losing it....now a year TTC...

:hugs:Yes you will talk about a baby in your belly one day. Right at your breaking point is when you allow God to take over and to work His miracle. I tried for 16 months! My oldest is 10!! Ive wanted another child since she was 2. I was told my the DRs nothing would work but IUI and IVF but we never gave up and right when we were a month a way from IUI, God showed up and blessed us naturally. Never give up hope, even when that rope seems very thin. Im praying for you and know that God will bless u!:hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

maxina said:


> Gosh, will i ever talk about a baby in my belly?? Pray for me guys, i think am losing it....now a year TTC...

In God's perfect timing 

I too was in your shoes and through prayer and faith God never let me down


----------



## Terangela

maxima- 2 years and 8 months it took us to finally be blessed with our first. Even filled out adoption paper work knowing God wanted us to be parents, just didn't know how or when. 

Feeling very emotional today. still no baby. 2 hours of contractions last night that didn't progress. Getting very tired of people stating the obvious. My mom bless her heart has come every night for the last 4 nights to sleep over just in case we have to leave in the middle of the night. feeling very blessed by her willingness to do so. My nephew was born today and kinda feel hurt that my SIL or her DH didn't call, I found out on Facebook. We were due the same day and are or thought we were close. It honestly makes me want to cry. So I am having a very tough time today keeping my emotions in check. Also now scared as my DH works today, has tomorrow off works 5 shifts 2 days off and back for 4 night shifts all are 12 hour shifts so I feel overwhelmed by that as my other two kids are off school from the 18th to the 28th. So I am scared of having all 3 all by myself and likely will be hanging out at home the majority of the time. So just pray I have patience and can spread myself between all three kids as needed.


----------



## Terangela

maxima- 2 years and 8 months it took us to finally be blessed with our first. Even filled out adoption paper work knowing God wanted us to be parents, just didn't know how or when. 

Feeling very emotional today. still no baby. 2 hours of contractions last night that didn't progress. Getting very tired of people stating the obvious. My mom bless her heart has come every night for the last 4 nights to sleep over just in case we have to leave in the middle of the night. feeling very blessed by her willingness to do so. My nephew was born today and kinda feel hurt that my SIL or her DH didn't call, I found out on Facebook. We were due the same day and are or thought we were close. It honestly makes me want to cry. So I am having a very tough time today keeping my emotions in check. Also now scared as my DH works today, has tomorrow off works 5 shifts 2 days off and back for 4 night shifts all are 12 hour shifts so I feel overwhelmed by that as my other two kids are off school from the 18th to the 28th. So I am scared of having all 3 all by myself and likely will be hanging out at home the majority of the time. So just pray I have patience and can spread myself between all three kids as needed.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Today was my last dr appt. I am 4cm and fully effaced. If no baby by next thursday, I will have a csection. Hoping he comes on his own.:winkwink:

Terangela: I will pray for you because that does seem rude that u had to find out that way.:hugs:


----------



## embryo

I love this thread!I'm a firm believer but I'm losing hope.Pls pray for me!
My prayers to all those who've conceived and those wanting to conceive.:flower:


----------



## maxina

Jus wanna say Thanks 2 all of u....indeed this is a place i come for renewed hope! 
Mrskcbrown n Terangela, all da best! U gonna have those sweet bundles of joy anytym now!!....soo happy for you!


----------



## fides

mrsk, prayers that you don't have to have a c-section! what a blessing to be able to hold your little loved one very soon - you're almost there! prayers that all will go well!


----------



## ready4onemore

Praying for you Mrsk and Terangela.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: im back :)


----------



## NDH

Welcome back! How are you doing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

im ok been better :( got a tatoo :) reminds me god is with me and the foot prints represent my beanie i lost and the babies i will have xx


----------



## Darkest

Hey BH, nice to see you back. Hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

babyhopes2010 said:


> im ok been better :( got a tatoo :) reminds me god is with me and the foot prints represent my beanie i lost and the babies i will have xx

Amen!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

mrskcbrown and terangela, I am praying for you guys for a healthy vaginal birth. No matter what, you have angels watching over you and your little ones so fear not! He has not given you a spirit of fear. Sharing my faith with you during this time! 

Many blessings!


----------



## Deb111

I would appreciate some prayers today. We are setting off for our appt with Dr Ramsay soon (one of the top urologists in the country) to see if he feels he can help us. I'm terrified of more bad news :nope:


----------



## Terangela

Deb- I am praying for you! I hope the appointment gave you good news, if not I hope God softens your DH's heart to other avenues. 

AFM- Still pregnant. This little one is now officially later than his siblings in arriving and I am hoping he comes out rather soon. Still not officially past my due date, but feeling like I am since I had it in my head he would come sooner than my other two did. At least I am feeling more relaxed about it now. My SIL delivered her baby on the 16th via repeat c-section. They are home now and doing well. So that made me feel even more like "it is my turn now!". One thing is, I know it can't be long.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb: Im praying for great news from the DR. Dont go in with an attitude of defeat but gratitude that you have one of the best in the country helping you out. Anything is possible for sure with God, and I know you know this:winkwink:!:hugs:

AFM, Im with Terangela and still preggo but I am overdue by 2 days. If I have no baby by friday then I have to have a repeat csection. Im praying against this and asking God to do what only He can do.:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Thanks for your prayers ladies

Today's appt went very well and he was very positive about our chances. I will post more when I have re-read through my scribbled notes and made some sense of it all

Hoping you two don't have much longer to wait for your :baby::baby: xx


----------



## Deb111

So the post about today's appt with urologist is a very long one!! So I've put in in my journal - Please don't feel you have to read it but it's there if anyone wants to have a look 

Keeping you all in my prayers xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

I did read your story Deb and it is awesome. Im glad you are finally hearing some positive things as it relates to TTC. God is able and you will be a testimony for someone else. Praying for you and hubby!


----------



## Deb111

COPIED FROM MY JOURNAL but I would appreciate your views on this ladies and hope it doesn't offend anyone's views or beliefs ...

So, not sure if I've mentioned this before but as Terry is a catholic and been married before, we could not get married in a catholic church and whlilst my methodist minister took part in the church of england service we had in our local village church, the catholic priests wouldn't have anything to do with it! Terry has always wanted the marriage blessed in a catholic church but even though his previous marriage was anulled by the catholic church, they wrote to him before we got married and said that the catholic church wouldn't be involved with a second marriage "until you can prove that the same thing wont happen again" ?!?!? i.e. your marriage end (as did his previous one when his wife went off with his best man).

Now I have no intention of leaving him or cheating in him, but how we are supposed to provide PROOF of the future is beyond me!? 

His aunt is continually on about us getting this blessing and we have tried and tried and come up against many brick walls - so he's gone a step higher and we have now been told the reason they wont even bless our marriage at the moment is that the catholic church put a VETO on any second marriage of his! We are legally married, in a church, in the eyes of God, with a church of england vicar and methodist minister there but that's not good enough for the catholic church! 

So terry's now got to go and see someone high up in the catholic church and put forward his case to have the veto lifted 

Now Terry's aunt has in the past mentioned that maybe this is the reason why we're having problems!?!??!! :saywhat: (where's a 'steam-coming-out-of-your-ears' smiley when you need it??) 

So we thought that at least the TTC problems we're having and the fact that Terry isn't interested in a sex life these days with his hormones all over the place and what the azoospermia has done to him mentally and the stress we're going through with all this would surely prove our commitment to our marriage. Surely if I was the sort of person to be so fickle about my marriage I'd have either left him a long time ago to have a baby with someone else or been having an affair to get my sex life back - but I'm still here and am certainly not cheating on him. However according to his aunt, he's not to mention any of the TTC issues as the catholic church will disapprove because of their beliefs. Why should we have to hide this like some dirty little secret?!

Oh it makes me so mad!


----------



## somedaymama

I hope you girls who are still pregnant are feeling okay! I never got to that point because I had Maggie sooner than I thought I would (39+5)...for some reason I always thought I would be late. Anyway I hope your babies come soon and you have healthy, happy deliveries!

Deb...I'm so glad that your FS appointment was hopeful! As far as your other post... I don't want to offend anyone who is Catholic but that is one screwed up system. Your marriage and your life are about pleasing GOD, not the high ups at a church. I hope that you and your husband can work out what the two of you want as far as the church goes...not necessarily what his aunt wants. ;)


----------



## NDH

Deb, I'm happy for the uroligist report (I tranced down your journal to read it). As for your latest update, I just want to ask if it's important to your HUSBAND that your marriage be blessed by the Catholic Church? It doesn't matter what his aunt thinks, just the two of you. I know you said it's something he's always wanted, but is it that important to him to go through all the hoops they want? If it is, then by all means, even if it takes a while do what needs to be done. But regardless, ignore his crazy aunt's comment about your fertility struggles being related to not being blessed by the Catholic Church. And I would probably go ahead and tell them as well - it seems to me like it would be a big thing in your favour for having a lasting marriage. You don't have to go into detail about what kinds of fertility treatments etc you're doing etc. necessarily. But anyway, it's all up to the two of you, and you know we will all be praying for you in this and everything else.


----------



## Deb111

Thanks for your lovely supportive messages girls. Terry says it is important to him to have our marriage blessed so I am going along with it, but I don't NEED some priest to tell me my marriage is valid and nor does Terry. I just think it's something he wants, but I know he also says it would be what his parents would have wanted and it's the way they brought him up. 

I have to respect that. But I very much feel that a church should be a welcoming place not a place that excludes people. My God is the same God as Terry's God and it's that God that was there when we got married. We very much wanted to get married in the parish where we live, even though we still both attend our own churches which we have done since we were both children. We got married in a church of england church and although it was nice that my methodist minister was happy to be there and allowed to take part in the service, I wouldn't have felt any different about my marriage if it hadn't been possible


----------



## willbamom1day

deb your in my prayers. remember no matter what keep God first and everything will be fine :hugs:

mrskc & terangela maybe all three of us will have our babies on the same day :shrug: and real soon

"A man's mind plans his way, but the Lord directs his steps and makes them sure"
(Proverbs 16:9, AMP)


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Deb, man is not God! The *only* opinion you have to be concerned with is God's . I speak as a minister. Unfortunately, many of my peers take the gift and anointing they have been entrusted with and begin to make judgement calls and speak in place of God instead of being the vessel that God uses :nope:. You did nothing wrong and God is definitely not one to chastise your fertility because the *catholic church* didn't "bless" your marriage. A man of God did bless your marriage, and that's the most important thing.

Now, you continue to thank God for what He's going to do for your and your hubby (bless you with some little ones), pray for your hubby's strength and peace (can't imagine what he's going through with the pressures from his family, church, and responsibility as a husband) and pray for your health and strength. We will continue to touch and agree with you in prayer! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Thank you so much for your reply 2ndtimearound. I really appreciate your words and prayers xx


----------



## fides

Deb, I am not a Catholic pastor, and even if I were, I still would not be able to judge the actions of another pastor in regards to a member of his flock. 

However, I can tell that you are hurt and upset about things, but I hope that all parties concerned in the matter (you, your husband, and his ecclesiastical leaders) can clear up any misunderstandings soon. Definitely in my prayers for that.

I do agree with the other poster who suggested trying not to let the aunt's comments bring you down or ignoring them - your aunt is not the authority in this instance. The truth is, we really have no idea why God allows it to be so hard for some women to get pregnant while other women have no problems, or why God allows some women to lose their children during pregnancy and not others. God's will is just so far beyond our limited human understanding. So, all we can do is try to be the best women we can in faith. Deb, if it is important to your husband to get the marriage blessed, then my opinion would be to go for it, for the greater glory of God and for the peace of mind for your husband - just another act of love for him from you as his wife. Prayers that things will go well when he meets in person with the person you were mentioning he needs to meet with. God bless.


----------



## willbamom1day

deb hope your doing well today :hugs:


----------



## Terangela

Deb- my SIL got married to a catholic boy. They had to wait almost a year longer to get married because she had to wait for an annulment from the church before they could get married. Just seemed weird the whole process. Anyway, I would have to say being a non Catholic that God blesses those of us who don't have a Catholic blessed or even a Church wedding with kids. His aunt would have a field day with me! I was divorced, when my DH and I got married we got married by a JP on a mountain top... Not in a Church and not by an ordained pastor. Our JP attended the same Church we did at the time and had a strong relationship with Christ. We thought what place other than outdoors is closer to God than a mountain top? I feel our marriage is every bit as blessed as the full on Church and pastor wedding. LOL! 

AFM- Well Sunday February 20th my baby finally arrived! He came fast and furious! I had my first contraction at noon and he was in the world at 2:23pm. I had bloody show in the morning and a few contractions that stalled. i bundled up to go for a walk but only a block away I had to turn back as it was way too windy and cold. -18F or -28c. It was brutal. So I came home and got all my winter gear off and bam! On my 3 rd contraction I called my DH to come get me as he was at work. He got home 30 min later. We headed for the hospital right away. An hour after my first contraction. I had 13 contractions from the van to the unit. They took me straight to triage and when trying to get into my gown my water broke and I had two contractions. My DH was sent to park and get me admitted as I was 4cm and my water just broke. We walked to the labor and delivery room that was all of maybe 24 feet away and I was 6-7 cm. They called for my epi and for a dr. No time for an epi, they were able to do a spinal block and I was 9 cm while waiting for it to kick in. The dr came in and asked how far along I was and got a little miffed when they told him 9 cm. He ran to go get changed and get things set up. Then it was time to push. 7 min later at 2:23pm he was there. We are home now and he is latching great, I wasn't positioning all that well once home so now I have a bleeding nipple that I am trying to fast track heal. Very tired today.


----------



## somedaymama

:wohoo: Congrats Terangela! That was a fast labor! How much did he weigh? You probably already know this, but putting some of my milk on my nipples helped with the damage from poor latching/positioning at first. Hope you have a speedy recovery; enjoy your new baby! :cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Deb- my SIL got married to a catholic boy. They had to wait almost a year longer to get married because she had to wait for an annulment from the church before they could get married. Just seemed weird the whole process. Anyway, I would have to say being a non Catholic that God blesses those of us who don't have a Catholic blessed or even a Church wedding with kids. His aunt would have a field day with me! I was divorced, when my DH and I got married we got married by a JP on a mountain top... Not in a Church and not by an ordained pastor. Our JP attended the same Church we did at the time and had a strong relationship with Christ. We thought what place other than outdoors is closer to God than a mountain top? I feel our marriage is every bit as blessed as the full on Church and pastor wedding. LOL!
> 
> AFM- Well Sunday February 20th my baby finally arrived! He came fast and furious! I had my first contraction at noon and he was in the world at 2:23pm. I had bloody show in the morning and a few contractions that stalled. i bundled up to go for a walk but only a block away I had to turn back as it was way too windy and cold. -18F or -28c. It was brutal. So I came home and got all my winter gear off and bam! On my 3 rd contraction I called my DH to come get me as he was at work. He got home 30 min later. We headed for the hospital right away. An hour after my first contraction. I had 13 contractions from the van to the unit. They took me straight to triage and when trying to get into my gown my water broke and I had two contractions. My DH was sent to park and get me admitted as I was 4cm and my water just broke. We walked to the labor and delivery room that was all of maybe 24 feet away and I was 6-7 cm. They called for my epi and for a dr. No time for an epi, they were able to do a spinal block and I was 9 cm while waiting for it to kick in. The dr came in and asked how far along I was and got a little miffed when they told him 9 cm. He ran to go get changed and get things set up. Then it was time to push. 7 min later at 2:23pm he was there. We are home now and he is latching great, I wasn't positioning all that well once home so now I have a bleeding nipple that I am trying to fast track heal. Very tired today.

Congrats! I am so happy for you! Im glad everything went fine for you and baby too. Hope you heal quickly too!:hugs:

Im still the lady in waiting!! What is wrong with my body:growlmad:!


----------



## Deb111

Congrats Terangela! So glad all went well and quickly!!!

Can't wait to see a photo! xx


----------



## NDH

Congrats Terangela and praise God for a speedy safe delivery. You made it just in time and now have a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## fides

terangela, congratulations on a safe delivery! all glory to God!


----------



## LaraJJ

Congrats Terangels :):)

Your turn next MrsKC ;);)


----------



## mrskcbrown

My baby wont come on his own:cry::shrug:. So csection is scheduled for friday and Im doomed for a life of csections after this. I will never be able to have a vaginal birth...only in my mind:cry:. Im blessed and happy though and guess I have no reason to complain at all.

Thanks for your well wishes:hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Sorry to hear this MrsKC, but there's still time. Praying that you get the birth you want, but most of all that all will go smoothly and be well with you and your baby xx


----------



## fides

so sorry, mrsbrown. praying baby will come tomorrow, and if that doesn't happen, that everything is healthy for ya on friday.


----------



## willbamom1day

Congratulations Terangela :flower:


----------



## Deb111

After a very positive appt with the urologist on Saturday and heading for treatment which is going to cost us £10,000, hubby has been told today that he is going to be made redundant :nope: I would really appreciate your prayers that he can find some other work soon


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> After a very positive appt with the urologist on Saturday and heading for treatment which is going to cost us £10,000, hubby has been told today that he is going to be made redundant :nope: I would really appreciate your prayers that he can find some other work soon

Oh no Deb! I am praying for you and hubby! God will not give you more than you can bare.:hugs::hugs: Im so sorry!


----------



## fides

oh, deb!!! prayers!!


----------



## Terangela

Deb- You are in my heart and prayers!


----------



## keepinfaith

My husband and i have been praying a conception prayer (also started Clomid). As my username says, i am keeping the faith in the Lord, as i know he has a plan. 

The prayer i found:
Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart.
You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for, to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful, healthy baby in Your holy image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy and my baby's birth are in line with Your will. Heavenly Father and Holy Mother, hear this prayer of my heart, mind and spirit.Amen!

Conceiving a baby is an act of divine creation. When you offer this prayer, be in an open, receptive mood. Feel a connection to your inner sense of creativity. When you pray, feel as though your wish has already been granted! Picture yourself caring for and nurturing a baby. This mental creation will put your mind and body in connection with the Creator himself. It is the Lord's wish that our heartfelt wishes be granted.


----------



## keepinfaith

Deb - saying prayers


----------



## Deb111

MrsKC - praying that all goes well today - can't wait to 'meet' your :baby: xx


----------



## groovygrl

:flower: hiya

mrskc - many prayers coming your way for a safe and joyous arrival of your little one

deb- God is ever loving my sweet cyber friend. Have faith that everything will come right. I am sending you love and prayers. one foot in front of the other doll.everyday just one more step forward. 

tarangella- congrats! how wonderful! enjoy each other

someday- your wee one is beee-u-tee-full. what a lovely little pic! She's looks pure sweetness. how are you?

ready- enjoy the sublime gifts of marraige and this special time with your DH

willbe- prayers also coming your way for a happy and healthy birth experience. 

to anyone I've missed - hello and hugs from the south pacific.:hugs:

AFM- 9 weeks pregnant and all is well.


----------



## willbamom1day

I was reading in Mrskc journal and noticed she went into labor on her own over night and is in the hospital as we speak so keep your prayers going that she gets that vbac she wanted and NO csection

Deb when one door closes He always opens another - your in my prayers :hugs:

keepinfaith many blessings for your bfp journey

groovy glad all is well with the pregnancy. Thank you fr the prayers


----------



## Deb111

willbamom1day said:


> I was reading in Mrskc journal and noticed she went into labor on her own over night and is in the hospital as we speak so keep your prayers going that she gets that vbac she wanted and NO csection

Fantastic news - thanks for letting us know :happydance:


----------



## fides

thanks, will! that is good to know - prayers for her!!!


----------



## willbamom1day

just wanted to update yall - as per Mrskc journal she had Malcolm at 3:26 weighing 10 lbs snd God blessed her with a vbac


----------



## NDH

Thanks for the update - God is so good! 

Now we're all just waiting on you Willba!


----------



## groovygrl

:cake: HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MALCOLM!!!

CONGRATULATIONS MRSKC!!! :happydance: HOPE YOU'RE FEELING GOOD AND ENJOYING THIS SPECIAL TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## groovygrl

separate post: 

can I ask for prayer please? many of our friends and family have lost their homes in the earthquake down here. Sadly the death toll has risen above 100 and continues to rise as the rescue and retrieval efforts continue. :cry:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

groovygrl said:


> separate post:
> 
> can I ask for prayer please? many of our friends and family have lost their homes in the earthquake down here. Sadly the death toll has risen above 100 and continues to rise as the rescue and retrieval efforts continue. :cry:

Sending prayers and virtual hugs!! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Sending prayers groovy - so sad. You are in our thoughts.

MrsKC and hubby - congrats on Malcolm's safe arrival!!! :happydance::baby:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thank you all for your support! I did get my VBAC praise God. Details in my journal on page 167!


----------



## Deb111

He is beautiful!!! You did so well with your vbac xx


----------



## fides

mrskc, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!1 All glory to God - He truly has blessed you and your family!!


----------



## Terangela

MrsKC- Congratulations!!!! SO SO SO Happy that he came earlier than the c-section date for you. I know how much you wanted to do a VBAC. 10 lbs 10 oz... nice healthy weight. Good Job mama!


----------



## maxina

Congratulations Mrskcbrown!! 
On other news, AF jus arrived and am seated here wondering, can i honestly keep on??? Dont think so...i need not only prayers bt maybe even fasting!!!....


----------



## maxina

Hi, wea did evone go????? jus wanted to let u pple know tht i have actually gotten alot of positive inspiration frm this thread. Am scheduled for a HSG test later this week. Pls keep me in your prayers?..


----------



## somedaymama

I'll be praying for you, maxina! I hope you get good results from the HSG! I can't remember--do you have reason to think your tubes are blocked? I was going to have an HSG done last year because my charts showed I was only ovulating from one side. (but then I ended up getting pregnant on a month that I ov'd.)


----------



## maxina

somedaymama said:


> I'll be praying for you, maxina! I hope you get good results from the HSG! I can't remember--do you have reason to think your tubes are blocked? I was going to have an HSG done last year because my charts showed I was only ovulating from one side. (but then I ended up getting pregnant on a month that I ov'd.)

Thanks SOmedaymama, i actually dont have a concrete reason why i am taking the HSG but ma doctor thinks thats the place to start after a year TTC...well, deep in me i feel theres nothing wrong and that am too anxious (been told this can really mess up)...bt am jus there waiting on the day to test. Problem is i have been told i have to do it only on the 10th/11th day of the cycle and on that day i will be having a presentation at work that i cant miss...so u guess wat that means, i have to wait for the next cycle and am really praying hard that maybe a miracle will happen and i dont have to????


----------



## willbamom1day

fides & maxina prayers for you :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

Not really baby related but if you remember back in Sept/Oct I asked for prayers for my grandmother who was diagnosed with brain and lung cancer and well I have to thank you all for those prayers as our mighty and healing God has healed my grandmother and she is CANCER FREE!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Deb111

That's fantastic news willba :happydance:

MrsKC - look at that adorable picture in your avatar! He really is precious!


----------



## Terangela

Willb- Fantastic news! Praise be to God! Hallelujah!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Thats awesome Willbe! God is more than able.:flower:


----------



## Deb111

Beautiful picture terangela - what a lot of blonde hair! Hope you are well xx


----------



## Darkest

Tera, is that your new little baby I spy in your pic!? If so many congratulations!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Praise the Lord,I LOVE YOU!!! you heard me through all the tears!!!


https://img69.imageshack.us/img69/6489/bfpc.jpg


----------



## fides

willbea, that is wonderful news - all glory to God!!!

mrsk, your baby is adorable!!!

babyhopes, huge congratulations! join us in the Chrysanthe-mums thread in 1st trimester. :)


----------



## Darkest

BH - CONRATULATIONS!!!! Hoping this one is nice and sticky. :hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

congrats baby hopes!!! :dance: praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats baby hopes! Im praying you go all the way to term! God is so good!

AFM, Ladies please keep me in your prayers! Having a baby is a wonderful thing but my emotions have been all over the place. I cry for no reason and I dont know why. I feel so overwhelmed. I dont know what to do sometimes. Hubby has been great at helping to take up the slack and making sure I am ok.

So thanks in advance and I pray everyone is well!


----------



## mrshanna

Hi ladies:hi:

I am so excited to find a faith based thread on here! Let me introduce myself...Im Heather, 34, DH is 36. We are TTC number 1 for, well, this is cycle number 7 and my second cycle on Clomid. 

I have recently begun to develope a much stronger relationship with God, and it is helping me immensely with having the patience to go through the TTC process.:shy:

Congratulations to you ladies who are expecting or have new little budles of joy!!!:happydance:

For the ladies still TTC, I hope I can help give you support like so many ladies on BnB have done for me!!!:hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Congrats babyhopes - such amazing news, our God is an awesome God :)

MrsKC - praying for you sweetie, glad DH is being so supportive. Just do what you need to do and take it all one day at a time - you'll get there hun :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok so im completely crazy and still testing at 16dpo :haha:
The lines HAVE got darker so hopefully this shall be my last test :haha:
I have cb digi still saying 1-2 but the lineis very dark inside and it said pregnant instantkly then took ages to say 1-2 :hissy:https://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6974/dscn1711s.jpg

*top tests of frer and ic are yesterday bottom are today*


----------



## mrshanna

Yeah babyhopes!!! Congratulations hun thats wonderful news!!!


----------



## somedaymama

babyhopes2010 said:


> Ok so im completely crazy and still testing at 16dpo :haha:[/B]

ehh, I just looked at my fertility friend chart and I have a positive recorded at 23 dpo. I took tests all the way up until my first doctor's appointment just to make sure I wasn't imagining things. :haha: I think your iines look great! Sooo excited for you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

somedaymama said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so im completely crazy and still testing at 16dpo :haha:[/B]
> 
> ehh, I just looked at my fertility friend chart and I have a positive recorded at 23 dpo. I took tests all the way up until my first doctor's appointment just to make sure I wasn't imagining things. :haha: I think your iines look great! Sooo excited for you!Click to expand...

thanks the digi is still saying 1-2 so im sooo paraniod its like i feel id never be this blessed to go full term:cry:


----------



## somedaymama

babyhopes2010 said:


> thanks the digi is still saying 1-2 so im sooo paraniod its like i feel id never be this blessed to go full term:cry:

We don't have those digitals here that tell how far along you are, but I would guess that they just go by how high your level of hcg is. The amount of hcg in your urine is affected by the time of day, your level of hydration, etc., so I wouldn't worry about it too much if you can help it. I understand the worrying; I felt the same way, that there was no way I'd ever have a healthy, full term baby!


----------



## Terangela

Darkest- yup, that is my very long blonde haired little guy. All the nurses had to come see him. They are so used to dark haired babies and usually if they see a blonde they are just fuzzy peach fuzz babies. 

MrsKC- It has been a while since you had a baby in the house, it is going to take some time to adjust and your hormones to settle. I cry at silly things that I normally wouldn't cry over. 

Babyhopes- Congratulations!!!


----------



## Terangela

Praying for Japan today. :(


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

I'm so glad to have found this thread. I think its just what I needed. Well, I'm 35 years old. my DH is 39. We have been married for close to 4 years. We've been trying to conceive for 7 months. I will be seeing a FS in April. Hopefully I'll get some good news. My screen name says it all. PrayingtoGod.

Trying to wait patiently for my blessing.


----------



## maxina

Hi guys, thanks alot for your prayers! Went for the HSG and ultrasound and results are am ok!! A tiny bit of problem though DH has a low sperm count. So am confused, is there solution to this?? He has been put under medication bt u knw how men can be with this....please continue praying for us, we need a miracle!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

prayingtogod said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm so glad to have found this thread. I think its just what I needed. Well, I'm 35 years old. my DH is 39. We have been married for close to 4 years. We've been trying to conceive for 7 months. I will be seeing a FS in April. Hopefully I'll get some good news. My screen name says it all. PrayingtoGod.
> 
> Trying to wait patiently for my blessing.

i was ttc 2yrs had one MC :cry: then God has blessed me straight after MC, 
God may take hes time but its gonna be worth it xx


----------



## prayingtogod

Congrats on your BFP Baby Hopes. I cant wait to join you. I'm praying that you have a wonderful pregnancy:happydance:


----------



## andella95

I haven't been around much...had a miscarriage a little over 4 weeks ago....

Said a lot of prayers asking God to help me deal with whatever happened. Trying hard to focus on things being in HIS time, not my own. 

And guess what....after 2+ years of trying for #2....I am pregnant again!

Babyhopes2010 - we are SOOO similar right now, although you're probably about a week ahead of me. I am so very happy for you!

Praise God and pray this baby sticks!


----------



## NDH

Thanking the Lord for both Babyhopes' and Andella's quick pregnancies after a loss. God is good.

One of my best friends just had a miscarriage at 10 weeks (I didn't even know she was pregnant yet) and posted this video today. I hope none of you mind my sharing it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W1CEppIPQk


----------



## willbamom1day

Just wanted to let you all know I have had my baby boy Kaisen and we are home and doing well - God is good! I have added pics and my birth story to my journal if you want to check it out

Congratulations babyhopes

Terangela I am lovin your new avatar pic - look at the blond hair :winkwink:

maxina glad to hear you are okay, my hubby had low sperm and he took fertilaid vitamins - I remember praying over the bottle before we opened them and leaving it in God's hands at that point

andella congratulations to you 

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies - may God bless you all

NDH sorry to hear of your friend, may God comfort her in this time of need


----------



## mrshanna

COngratulations Willbeamom! I guess youll need a new name now! Woohoo!!! God has truly blessed you, and your new child!


----------



## babyhopes2010

andella95 said:


> I haven't been around much...had a miscarriage a little over 4 weeks ago....
> 
> Said a lot of prayers asking God to help me deal with whatever happened. Trying hard to focus on things being in HIS time, not my own.
> 
> And guess what....after 2+ years of trying for #2....I am pregnant again!
> 
> Babyhopes2010 - we are SOOO similar right now, although you're probably about a week ahead of me. I am so very happy for you!
> 
> Praise God and pray this baby sticks!

Praise the lord for our lil beanie baby! iv been praying everyday my baby is tucked up safe in my tummy x


----------



## LaraJJ

Andie - I am SO SO very happy for you hunni - God is so faithful :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

my grandads been rused into hospital hes all wired up and on morphine and drip :cry:


----------



## andella95

I am still very scared about losing another one, but I have peace. 

The thing is, the timing would be so absolutely perfect. 

I have a doctor appointment tomorrow morning, and I guess I'll get answers then.


----------



## andella95

babyhopes2010 said:


> my grandads been rused into hospital hes all wired up and on morphine and drip :cry:

Praying for your family! :hugs:


----------



## LaraJJ

Praying for your Grandad babyhopes hunni, hugs


----------



## prayingtogod

andella95 said:


> I haven't been around much...had a miscarriage a little over 4 weeks ago....
> 
> Said a lot of prayers asking God to help me deal with whatever happened. Trying hard to focus on things being in HIS time, not my own.
> 
> And guess what....after 2+ years of trying for #2....I am pregnant again!
> 
> Babyhopes2010 - we are SOOO similar right now, although you're probably about a week ahead of me. I am so very happy for you!
> 
> Praise God and pray this baby sticks!

I am sorry for your loss and thankful that God blessed you again so soon. I am praying that you are able to carry this baby to term without incidence.


----------



## Deb111

Congrats to those :bfp:s since I've last been on here :thumbup:

Congrats willbamom on the safe arrival of your gorgeous baby. Hope you are both well

Sorry to hear about your Grandad babyhopes. Praying for him

Prayingtogod - welcome to the group :flower:

xx


----------



## somedaymama

Has anyone talked to Rdy2 lately? I wonder how she's doing.


----------



## NDH

I don;t remember if I asked for prayer for my grandma several weeks ago or not. She was having surgery for bowel cancer, and was going to be having radiation after, and we were worried about her reaction to the surgery itself, as after her surgery in July (when they operated for something else and ended up removing a massive polyp in her bowel that was hiding a large tumor) she had really adverse reactions and took months to recover, physically and mentally.

Anyway, the surgery last month was a success, she's been recovering fairly well, and went she went in to see the doctor this week to find out how many radiation treatments she'd need he said NONE! She's been declared cancer free and doesn't have to go back for a year!


----------



## andella95

NDH said:


> I don;t remember if I asked for prayer for my grandma several weeks ago or not. She was having surgery for bowel cancer, and was going to be having radiation after, and we were worried about her reaction to the surgery itself, as after her surgery in July (when they operated for something else and ended up removing a massive polyp in her bowel that was hiding a large tumor) she had really adverse reactions and took months to recover, physically and mentally.
> 
> Anyway, the surgery last month was a success, she's been recovering fairly well, and went she went in to see the doctor this week to find out how many radiation treatments she'd need he said NONE! She's been declared cancer free and doesn't have to go back for a year!

Praise GOD!


----------



## andella95

Hey everyone...

I have an urgent prayer request. The doctor thinks my new pregnancy is ectopic.

I had blood drawn today and go for another scan Monday morning. 

Please, God, let them be wrong. And if they aren't, please take my baby to heaven now so I don't have to have surgery or take methotrexate to remove my baby.

I am so broken!


----------



## Deb111

Wonderful news NDH :thumbup: xx


----------



## Deb111

So so sorry to hear this Andella. Praying for you, your DH and your little one and hoping all will be well xx


----------



## somedaymama

So sorry Andella. Praying for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Having watched some TTC video journals lately I decided to put my own together - it was very cathartic! Anyway, I thought I'd share it with you. A lot of it's been said by others in similar videos and I've 'borrowed' some very meaningful motivational quotes from people's siggy's - so it's not all my own stuff but it's just felt like something that would be good for me to do

Hope this works ok - you just need to close the advert that opens in front of the viewing window xx 

https://www.zshare.net/video/875093656890091d/


----------



## mrshanna

Oh Andella Im so sorry! I'll be praying for you hun!


----------



## andella95

Just an update for everyone...

I called and got the results of my second beta, and the numbers went from 201 on Tuesday to 741 on Friday. At this point, they are doubling normally! I haven't had that happen since my son!

I have a little bit of hope, and on Monday I will know for sure where this baby is at. 

Unfortunately, this whole situation has also caused a lot of problems with my feelings towards my inlaws. I'm 34 years old and my MIL thinks it's okay to criticize me because I keep getting pregnant. I have had a rocky relationship with her all along, and I'm feling very resentful and hurt by her insensitivity.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## somedaymama

That is sounding good, Andella! I really sympathize with the MIL thing. :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

lots and lots of prayers for everyone in this group - with all that is going on I can still see in your words God's good works at hand


----------



## andella95

Deb, I loved your video by the way!


----------



## babyhopes2010

andella im sure itll all be perfect :):hugs:

Praise the Lord 6weeks 1 day :wohoo:


----------



## TraceC

Oh Wow I'm sure glad I came across this thread. Its awesome to have so many Sisters of Christ in the one place :D I have a small prayer request for myself if anyone would mind taking the time for me....Going through a bit of a depressed period in my life, not sure why and how its come about, but it has. Poor DH has had to deal with a nasty me the past few weeks. I think it can also be realted to TTC, so much pressure. I also have Mental Illness in the family, and its only just hit me that this could be a possiblility for why I have started to be moody and depressed etc.

I know Jesus will see me through this, and He will bless us all in HIS time not ours...sadl for us...he has much more time and is way more patient then me lol


----------



## andella95

TraceC said:


> Oh Wow I'm sure glad I came across this thread. Its awesome to have so many Sisters of Christ in the one place :D I have a small prayer request for myself if anyone would mind taking the time for me....Going through a bit of a depressed period in my life, not sure why and how its come about, but it has. Poor DH has had to deal with a nasty me the past few weeks. I think it can also be realted to TTC, so much pressure. I also have Mental Illness in the family, and its only just hit me that this could be a possiblility for why I have started to be moody and depressed etc.
> 
> I know Jesus will see me through this, and He will bless us all in HIS time not ours...sadl for us...he has much more time and is way more patient then me lol

I'll absolutely pray for you! This is a great group of supportive women.

I've gone through periods of depression in my life, as well, but for the past few years, I've been pretty much okay - although it consumed about the first 30 years of my life.

Welcome!

AFM: GOD HAS ANSWERED PRAYERS! My scan today revealed that I do not have an ectopic pregnancy and that there was a gestational sac in my uterus! I'm still scared and nervous, as I've had several miscarriages, but so far, so good! Continued prayers appreciated!


----------



## NDH

Praise God your baby is right where he's supposed to be Andella! You're right, it doesn't mean that this baby for sure will be carried to term and delivered healthily, but at least he has a chance. It's in God's hands and I pray that it will be a sticky bean and healthy baby.


----------



## Deb111

Andella - so good to hear that news!

TraceC - I suffer with depression too so I know where you're coming from. Keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## somedaymama

Andella, that's wonderful! I know what it feels like to doubt that you could have a healthy, full term pregnancy, but try to just enjoy your baby! :hugs:


----------



## willbamom1day

andella95 said:


> AFM: GOD HAS ANSWERED PRAYERS! My scan today revealed that I do not have an ectopic pregnancy and that there was a gestational sac in my uterus! I'm still scared and nervous, as I've had several miscarriages, but so far, so good! Continued prayers appreciated!

Such great news!

May you be blessed with a healthy happy pregnancy and lil one to come


----------



## NDH

Well I'm now starting my 27th cycle, but this last month I had such peace from God that I didn't even cry when my period came. I know I will be a mom in His perfect timing, not my own. I'm in a good place about it now, but I could use some prayer that I remain that way.


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

I would appreciate some prayers. Hubby was made redundant a couple of weeks ago and is struggling as he is feeling very down and worthless. I was also told last week at work that they have to make some redundancies and we will find out next week. Just as we find a dr who thinks he can help us, we are facing all these money worries :nope:


----------



## willbamom1day

sending prayers up for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Praying for you ladies.

Please pray for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for the FAITH board as a whole. God is still in the blessing business!


----------



## sterretjie

Hi ladies

It's been a very long time since i've posted anything.

We went for IVF on the 12th March and they put 1 5day blastocyst back and i found out last friday that i'm between 2-3 weeks pregnant. I give praise and glory to God.

Thanks for all the support and prayers and i'm keeping you all in my prayers.

Lovies
xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4onemore

sterretjie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> It's been a very long time since i've posted anything.
> 
> We went for IVF on the 12th March and they put 1 5day blastocyst back and i found out last friday that i'm between 2-3 weeks pregnant. I give praise and glory to God.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and prayers and i'm keeping you all in my prayers.
> 
> Lovies
> xxxxxxx

To God be the glory!! I am so happy for you. 

Love the profile pic too.


----------



## somedaymama

sterretjie, it has been a long time. Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Congratulations :)

God is wonderful but boy did he make me wait for this baba ;)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hi, can I join you ladies? 
I have a 3 1/2 year old son, and we've been trying for #2 since August. I've just recently started to worry that another child isn't in God's plan, at least not now. And it kills me, and I'm really struggling with giving this up. I charted for about 2 1/2 cycles and stopped because I realized I'm still trying to have control over everything instead of trusting Him. :( Anyone have a similar experience?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Sterr! God is good!

Welcome Amarylis! I hope all is well!


----------



## Summons619

AmaryllisRed said:


> Hi, can I join you ladies?
> I have a 3 1/2 year old son, and we've been trying for #2 since August. I've just recently started to worry that another child isn't in God's plan, at least not now. And it kills me, and I'm really struggling with giving this up. I charted for about 2 1/2 cycles and stopped because I realized I'm still trying to have control over everything instead of trusting Him. :( Anyone have a similar experience?

I love to see a thread where God is being put first in your life this makes my spirit rejoice :) And yes i was in the same boat as you we were trying for 9 months to get pregnant again my hubby kept saying its not in God's plan right now but i ignored him lol I believe everything happens for a reason Remember God says ask anything in my name and it will be given to you he knows the desires of are hearts and i thought that praying to him to get pregnant again was selfish i even fasted and prayed alot this cycle and just got my bfp its still early but i know It was Not me it was God :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, Summons. Praise God for your bfp!! 
I feel like I'm being selfish sometimes. And as much as I want another baby, it's not worth going against God's will to get it. I just keep praying that He will redirect me if I'm on the wrong path.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Summons619 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join you ladies?
> I have a 3 1/2 year old son, and we've been trying for #2 since August. I've just recently started to worry that another child isn't in God's plan, at least not now. And it kills me, and I'm really struggling with giving this up. I charted for about 2 1/2 cycles and stopped because I realized I'm still trying to have control over everything instead of trusting Him. :( Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> I love to see a thread where God is being put first in your life this makes my spirit rejoice :) And yes i was in the same boat as you we were trying for 9 months to get pregnant again my hubby kept saying its not in God's plan right now but i ignored him lol I believe everything happens for a reason Remember God says ask anything in my name and it will be given to you he knows the desires of are hearts and i thought that praying to him to get pregnant again was selfish i even fasted and prayed alot this cycle and just got my bfp its still early but i know It was Not me it was God :)Click to expand...

Welcome Summons and I totally agree with you and waiting on God. We prayed and waited 16 long months! We now have a 5 week old boy and I give God all the glory.:cloud9:


----------



## babyhopes2010

I Have a Scan

1 day 
40 hours 
2452 minutes 
147125 seconds 
Not that my counting :blush:

Cant wait to see the miracle in my tummy :cloud9:


----------



## mrskcbrown

babyhopes2010 said:


> I Have a Scan
> 
> 1 day
> 40 hours
> 2452 minutes
> 147125 seconds
> Not that my counting :blush:
> 
> Cant wait to see the miracle in my tummy :cloud9:

Yay:happydance:!


----------



## somedaymama

can't wait to hear about your scan babyhopes!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Praise the Lord :yipee: I knelt at his feet in my darkest hour and he blessed me with a baby:cry: Seeing my baby on the screen was like looking at a piece of heaven :cloud9:

Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9: HeartBeat was perfect and it was wriggling around already.


https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg


https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg


----------



## somedaymama

that's awesome babyhopes!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: YAY!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Babyhopes, I am praise God for and with you!!!


----------



## sterretjie

babyhopes2010 said:


> Praise the Lord :yipee: I knelt at his feet in my darkest hour and he blessed me with a baby:cry: Seeing my baby on the screen was like looking at a piece of heaven :cloud9:
> 
> Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9: HeartBeat was perfect and it was wriggling around already.
> 
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg
> 
> 
> https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg


babyhopes you pictures are beautiful CONGRATS

I'm very nervous as i'll be going for my first scan next Thursday 14 April. I'll be 7 and a half weeks pregnant.I still can't believe that i'm pregnant. I told one of the girls that just had a baby should i be feeling anything as I'm feeling normal at the moment just soar bb's and she said it's normal to feel normal and that I'm still very early pregnant to really start feeling anything. Yesterday I got excited when I had a dizzyness on the bus for a few seconds as I knew it's to do with my hormones. Every symptom I'm so happy to know I'm pregnant after 7 years of ttc. I give God all the GLORY

Have a fabulous day xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow pregnant after 7 years :yipee: 
as for symtoms everyone is different i felt pregnant very quickly mainly tiredness which had eased off slightly and now am sick :haha:

u scan willbe perfect..its normal to worry! I did and everything was fine :) :kiss: Good luck and may God be there holding ur hand :)


----------



## Terangela

Congrats on the new pregnancies! So exciting!!!

Haven't been on very much as I have been crazy busy lately. But all is well here. My little Kyler is already over 10 lbs and just about 7 weeks old. Time is flying. 

Feeling pretty excited to be guest blogging on my favorite cloth diaper blog. I have it up on my site now, and it should be on their site soon. Pretty stoked about it. Check it out... my blog is https://noselfishambition.blogspot.com/

and it will appear on the AppleCheeks site soon.

https://blog.applecheeks.com/


Check it out! I am crossing my fingers and hoping that this is the start of something more with my blog. Really need to make time to spend more time on my blogging and getting more posts.


----------



## JulianasMommy

I LOVE this board! PLEASE let me join. I just had a "biochemical" pregnancy and i am heartbroken... i have a lot of questions why but i am trying to not think about it and put all my trust in Him. I pray he will give my awesome daughter a sister or brother to love.


----------



## somedaymama

Welcome JulianasMommy! Sorry to hear about your loss, hope you get a brother or sister for your daughter soon!

Terangela, your little guy is adorable! Wow, 10 pounds already. I'm going to go check out your blog. We started cloth diapering a few weeks ago, and I love it.


----------



## JulianasMommy

thanks somedaymama


----------



## Maybe2more

I would like to join in too. Would that be okay? I am TTC#3 and in my TWW. For the last couple of cycles I have done a good job just letting God show me the way. I am not letting TTC consume me as I have before. I know that His timing is perfect so I just have to keep trusting in Him. 

Julianasmommy- I am so sorry for your loss. I hate the term "chemical pregnancy". It makes it seem like it wasn't a real pregnancy. It is a real pregnancy. When we see two lines we instantly fall in love. (((hugs))) You will be in my prayers.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

somedaymama, every time I see your sig, I get all emotional. If we have a girl, I really want to name her Hannah. Actually, I told DH we WILL name her Hannah.


----------



## somedaymama

AmaryllisRed said:


> somedaymama, every time I see your sig, I get all emotional. If we have a girl, I really want to name her Hannah. Actually, I told DH we WILL name her Hannah.

Aww. :hugs: The story of Hannah got me through some rough times while TTC. It's such a good reminder that it's all about His timing. I'm sure Hannah would have preferred to not have to deal with infertility (wouldn't we all!) but there is so much that we can learn from her story.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Congrats on the new pregnancies! So exciting!!!
> 
> Haven't been on very much as I have been crazy busy lately. But all is well here. My little Kyler is already over 10 lbs and just about 7 weeks old. Time is flying.
> 
> Feeling pretty excited to be guest blogging on my favorite cloth diaper blog. I have it up on my site now, and it should be on their site soon. Pretty stoked about it. Check it out... my blog is https://noselfishambition.blogspot.com/
> 
> and it will appear on the AppleCheeks site soon.
> 
> https://blog.applecheeks.com/
> 
> 
> Check it out! I am crossing my fingers and hoping that this is the start of something more with my blog. Really need to make time to spend more time on my blogging and getting more posts.

Wow 10lbs at 7 weeks! Cool:happydance:! Glad you are doing well!!
I wonder what Malcolm weighs, he goes to dr on 18th.


----------



## somedaymama

mrskcbrown said:


> Wow 10lbs at 7 weeks! Cool:happydance:! Glad you are doing well!!
> I wonder what Malcolm weighs, he goes to dr on 18th.

That's when Maggie goes too for her 4 month checkup. I can't wait to find out how much she weighs!


----------



## Terangela

Thanks ladies! We have a health unit in the city that you can just drop in to weigh your babies. I didn't go with my second little guy, I am constantly getting asked how much he weighs so I go every week and a half to two weeks to check. Plus Dr's appointments too. 

Love that there are some new ladies joining! Welcome!


----------



## ready4onemore

Congrats Terangela on you baby boy.


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Terangela and Mrskcbrown, your babies are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## prayingtogod

Hi Ladies, 

It's been a while since I've posted. I'm just checking in on you ladies. I keep going through these phases. Sometimes I can post and sometimes I feel too depressed to look at the site. I've been trying for approximately 10 months. Feels more like 10 years. I'm trying to remain positive and let God do things in his time.

Praying


----------



## somedaymama

praying,

I know the feeling, I think that most of us have been there at some point. I hope you get your bfp very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Summons619

Hi ladies just stopping in to say Hi i absolutely love this thread :) It's such a wonderful blessing to see how many people really trust in God :) i'll definately be on here alot more :) Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Praise the Lord I am 10 weeks :):wohoo:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Prayingtogod - I totally agree with somedaymama you are definitely trusting in the right one. Praying that God continues to embrace you in His arms and give you a bfp real soon. :hugs:

babyhopes - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Summons619

Congrats Babyhopes glad that all is going well with you and your little one :)


----------



## mrshanna

Wow there is a lot of pregnancy tickers on this thread!:happydance:

Congratulations ladies! Im very happy for all of you. I just wanted to wish all of you a Happy Easter! This is such an important occassion to all of us of Faith! This Sunday is what Gods love is all about! 

I'll be testing that day, and praying a lot in between that God is ready to bless us with a child!:flower:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Praying with you mrshanna!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I will pray for you, mrshanna. 
I could use some prayer myself. 
I had a dr's appt yesterday-- was supposed to be a routine exam-- and the dr said she suspects I might have a thyroid problem and might not be ovulating. She wants to do blood tests in about a month and possibly prescribe something to help me ovulate. Please, please pray for me that I can see God's plan in all of this and make the right decisions.


----------



## prayingtogod

:thumbup:congrats babyhopes and 2ndtime:happydance

Praying


----------



## prayingtogod

babyhopes2010 said:


> Praise the Lord :yipee: I knelt at his feet in my darkest hour and he blessed me with a baby:cry: Seeing my baby on the screen was like looking at a piece of heaven :cloud9:
> 
> Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9: HeartBeat was perfect and it was wriggling around already.
> 
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg
> 
> 
> https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg



Baby Hopes,

I just looked back at your scan. I am literally jumping for joy for you. If God did it for you he can do it for me too. I am so happy for you. I just thanked God for your blessing. I pray that your pregnancy goes smooth and uneventful.:hugs:

Praying


----------



## fides

ha ha - so this is where all the preggo Christians are, lol! The FAITH thread in the pregnancy section, well, um, died, so i figured i'd check in over here... :)

I hope you are all having a truly spiritual Holy Week - i am so excited for this week's services - they always make Easter Sunday that much more meaningful, even though they are still hard emotionally, if you know what i mean - however, i know we shouldn't hide from what He did for us. Anyway, i hope you all have a truly blessed Holy Week and an even better Easter!! All glory to the Risen Lord!


----------



## NDH

Ladies after 27 months TTC I think I finally have my first ever :bfp: ATM it's more like a Big Faint Positive, but it's still a clear, thick line that my hubby can see.

Please pray AF doesn't come today (period is due today) or for the next nine months.


----------



## mrshanna

Oh NDH congratulations!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thank the Lord that your long wait has ended succesfully! Happy and Healthy Nine months to you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

:happydance::happydance:NDH THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS!!!:happydance::happydance:

So excited for you!! Praying that all is and will continue to be well!!:hugs:


----------



## Summons619

mrshanna said:


> Wow there is a lot of pregnancy tickers on this thread!:happydance:
> 
> Congratulations ladies! Im very happy for all of you. I just wanted to wish all of you a Happy Easter! This is such an important occassion to all of us of Faith! This Sunday is what Gods love is all about!
> 
> I'll be testing that day, and praying a lot in between that God is ready to bless us with a child!:flower:

I pray that God will grant the desires of your heart:)
I'm so excited about Easter tho it makes me sad but knowing what God did for us it's makes my heart rejoice plus i love the plays and speeches the little kids do on Easter hope everyone has a Blessed and Prosperous wk:)
An Incredible God Deserves Incredible Praise


----------



## ready4onemore

babyhopes2010 said:


> Praise the Lord I am 10 weeks :):wohoo:

Congrats sweetie. I am glad God has bless you.


----------



## somedaymama

NDH, congratulations!!! :wohoo: I know you have been waiting a long time for this. I'm so happy for you! :D


----------



## NDH

Thanks everyone for the congrats!

I'm praying for everyone else still waiting for theirs.
Sure I wish I hadn't had to wait so long, but oh my the feeling has made up for the wait. I'm in love already :cloud9:


----------



## andella95

Congrats NDH!

I have officially made it to 9 weeks! I can't believe it! It's been a scary time - already had FIVE ultrasounds, but each one has been perfect. 

I'm quitting my job...trusting that God will help provide for us. (it's a long story - it's not really by choice that I'm leaving, although I'm happy about it)

I feel bad posting in here, now that I'm pregnant, but I want to give God the glory for this baby, because it feels like a miracle...


----------



## 2ndtimeround

andella95 said:


> Congrats NDH!
> 
> I have officially made it to 9 weeks! I can't believe it! It's been a scary time - already had FIVE ultrasounds, but each one has been perfect.
> 
> I'm quitting my job...trusting that God will help provide for us. (it's a long story - it's not really by choice that I'm leaving, although I'm happy about it)
> 
> I feel bad posting in here, now that I'm pregnant, but I want to give God the glory for this baby, because it feels like a miracle...

Congratulations for hitting this milestone andella!! What God has brought you to, he will see you through! Your testimony encourages me that through the difficult time I'm having with this pregnancy, God's hand is upon us and his angels all around! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Summons619

Congrats NDH on your precious gift :) pray that all is well with you and you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)

AFM:I'm just taking it one day at a time i started spotting a wk after i got my bfp pinkish brown didnt really get to worked up as it was gone in a day but a wk later at 5wks and 4 days the spotting has started again went to e.r they didnt do anything but give me my hcg levels 3339.20 and send me on my way to what they thought was a early loss but of course i new it wasnt let alone was i gonna except it because i know who has the finally say in this but had my first doc appt on the 18th doc said the spotting was normal ran my numbers hopefully he will let me know tomorrow when i call and scheduled me for a U.S on may 5th it seems so far away but ive prayed a seal of protection of this baby and i know everything is alright i just hate waiting sorry for my long ranting just had to get it out hubby just really dosent understand how im feeling hope everyone has a blessed day :)


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Summons619 said:


> Congrats NDH on your precious gift :) pray that all is well with you and you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> AFM:I'm just taking it one day at a time i started spotting a wk after i got my bfp pinkish brown didnt really get to worked up as it was gone in a day but a wk later at 5wks and 4 days the spotting has started again went to e.r they didnt do anything but give me my hcg levels 3339.20 and send me on my way to what they thought was a early loss but of course i new it wasnt let alone was i gonna except it because i know who has the finally say in this but had my first doc appt on the 18th doc said the spotting was normal ran my numbers hopefully he will let me know tomorrow when i call and scheduled me for a U.S on may 5th it seems so far away but ive prayed a seal of protection of this baby and i know everything is alright i just hate waiting sorry for my long ranting just had to get it out hubby just really dosent understand how im feeling hope everyone has a blessed day :)

Summons610, we are going through the same ordeal. My hubby thinks I'm over reacting but he reminds me to activate my faith to diminish my fear. Doc is going to call me tomorrow as well w/ my new numbers and I'm gonna trust and believe for the both of us that they are going to be great and babies are healthy and happy. Let's stay strong together!:hugs:


----------



## Summons619

2ndtimeround said:


> Summons619 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats NDH on your precious gift :) pray that all is well with you and you have a happy and healthy 9 months :)
> 
> AFM:I'm just taking it one day at a time i started spotting a wk after i got my bfp pinkish brown didnt really get to worked up as it was gone in a day but a wk later at 5wks and 4 days the spotting has started again went to e.r they didnt do anything but give me my hcg levels 3339.20 and send me on my way to what they thought was a early loss but of course i new it wasnt let alone was i gonna except it because i know who has the finally say in this but had my first doc appt on the 18th doc said the spotting was normal ran my numbers hopefully he will let me know tomorrow when i call and scheduled me for a U.S on may 5th it seems so far away but ive prayed a seal of protection of this baby and i know everything is alright i just hate waiting sorry for my long ranting just had to get it out hubby just really dosent understand how im feeling hope everyone has a blessed day :)
> 
> Summons610, we are going through the same ordeal. My hubby thinks I'm over reacting but he reminds me to activate my faith to diminish my fear. Doc is going to call me tomorrow as well w/ my new numbers and I'm gonna trust and believe for the both of us that they are going to be great and babies are healthy and happy. Let's stay strong together!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:Thank you i needed that im praying for us both :)


----------



## mrshanna

I hope your results come back great girls!!!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

mrshanna, thank you! My numbers are still great. Dr. just called and scheduled me for an emergency u/s in 2 hours. Believing God in advance that all is going to be great! It's been a long, long road. Almost 14 years!


----------



## Deb111

So many :bfp:'s lately - congrats to you all :happydance:


----------



## Summons619

2ndtimeround said:


> mrshanna, thank you! My numbers are still great. Dr. just called and scheduled me for an emergency u/s in 2 hours. Believing God in advance that all is going to be great! It's been a long, long road. Almost 14 years!

Thats awesome good luck with the u/s


----------



## andella95

Praying for everyone!


----------



## usmcwife86

Wow, this board is amazing! God is truly doing amazing things here! I have to join. TTC has been such a difficult journey in such a small amount of time. My DH and I have been trying for almost 8 months, and let me tell you it is really taking the Lord to bring me through this. The doctors have basically told us that we will not be able to conceive on our own, and that ivf may be our only option. I dont receive that at all!!! I have faith in the Lord, and I know how powerful He is. He did it for others, and I know he will do it for me. Im so glad that there is a strong fellowship here!


----------



## ready4onemore

usmcwife86 said:


> Wow, this board is amazing! God is truly doing amazing things here! I have to join. TTC has been such a difficult journey in such a small amount of time. My DH and I have been trying for almost 8 months, and let me tell you it is really taking the Lord to bring me through this. The doctors have basically told us that we will not be able to conceive on our own, and that ivf may be our only option. I dont receive that at all!!! I have faith in the Lord, and I know how powerful He is. He did it for others, and I know he will do it for me. Im so glad that there is a strong fellowship here!

Praying for you sweetie. I am standing in faith with you.:hugs:


----------



## 2ndtimeround

I'm out pretty much permanently. Doctors said I will not be able to conceive again without IVF. In the US, that's just way too expensive.


----------



## NDH

Praying for you 2ndtime. Our God is bigger than the Doctors and is still working miracles today. I pray that He will work one for you and prove the doctors wrong. :hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

usmcwife86 said:


> Wow, this board is amazing! God is truly doing amazing things here! I have to join. TTC has been such a difficult journey in such a small amount of time. My DH and I have been trying for almost 8 months, and let me tell you it is really taking the Lord to bring me through this. The doctors have basically told us that we will not be able to conceive on our own, and that ivf may be our only option. I dont receive that at all!!! I have faith in the Lord, and I know how powerful He is. He did it for others, and I know he will do it for me. Im so glad that there is a strong fellowship here!

welcome usmcwife,

I hope you enjoy the site. It has been a great help for me on this journey. The people here are so understanding. You are so right!! You cant believe the doctors report. As believers we must believe the report of the Lord. God made us and he knows all about us. Just keep the faith. I will be believing with you.



Praying


----------



## ready4onemore

2ndtimeround said:


> I'm out pretty much permanently. Doctors said I will not be able to conceive again without IVF. In the US, that's just way too expensive.

Pray and ask God. He works mircales everyday. There are a few places that will do a trial IVF for free. I know on another site a girl told everyone about one in Bedford, TX. I am not sure where you are. But do a search I am sure you will find one. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Praying for every one :hugs:


----------



## mrshanna

NO Easter testing for me.The :witch:arrived bright and early this morning. I think Im giving up for a while. I just cant take this crushing disappointment month after month. Its time to diet, concentrate on going back to school, and leave the rest in Gods hands. Good luck to the rest of you who are still in!!!


----------



## NDH

I'm sorry Mrshanna. :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

So sorry to hear your news 2ndtimeround - I am keeping you in my prayers :hugs:

Sorry MrsHanna - I hope you are able to see a way forward soon :hugs:

Wishing everyone a happy and peaceful easter xx
 



Attached Files:







happy easter.gif
File size: 72.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Happy Easter everyone!

This board exists because of what He did and I'm so thankful that I have this knowledge and friends and family that do as well as it keeps me grounded and focused! 

Thank you everyone for your continued prayers and words of encouragement. I am crushed, but I am so thankful that I have a wonderful partner who took my hand and said we are going to have our baby one way or another - even if we have to take out a loan to do so. He never judged me even though I felt like a failure and I am so grateful for that.

Mrshanna, I just attended my graduation today for grad school. It will be a rewarding experience. Enjoy every moment of it! Keeping you in prayer! All things are possible!

Many blessings ladies!


----------



## Terangela

I have been MIA for a bit... Welcome new ladies! You are going to love the ladies on here. They are a constant encouragement and blessing. 

I have been beyond busy. Here is what is going on with me... Huge changes! I was tired of our Church not feeling friendly and God has been smacking me around to do something about it. I started a potluck group and a walking/jogging/running group. Then I encouraged another gal to start up a park hop group for the summer as I wanted to, but needed someone else to coordinate it as I was feeling a little overloaded. Then add play dates, Bible study and both my older two in kindergarten and preschool all while fitting in nursing and diaper changes. Well, I have been really putting myself out there at Church on Sundays and trying to talk to those who sit near me on Sunday's... wouldn't you know God has sat down new people beside me every week. LOL! Funny guy! So I have been chatting and being open to these new people. Wouldn't you know the Church announced they are starting a "connections team" and asked if we would fill out a survey online. WELL... fill it out I did. I am tired of running into people that say they had been to my Church and found it "unfriendly" so I put all they had said about it and how I had been feeling about it. How I want it to change and what I had been doing to start to change it. Well, wouldn't you know that after meeting with the director today I was offered the Events Coordinator position for the team. I would have 2-5 people under me and then a bunch of volunteers (some of which I would have to recruit). It was an honest answer to prayer. I have prayed since I was a child that God would reveal to me what it was that he wanted me to do. I knew wife and mother were what I wanted first, but then I wanted something beyond that. I had hoped it would be something working at the Church. I had hoped it would be something I would love and be passionate about. Well, today God slammed the job down in a concrete way and spoke in bold that this is Him revealing that "something beyond" to me. I knew I didn't have to think or pray about it, but I did want to talk to my hubby first before I took the position. I have been praying about this since I was about 8 or 9. So I know full well this is an answer to my prayer. I am stoked and so excited. I will be starting with attending meetings that so happen to be on nights when my hubby is home from work and then in September I will be taking the role of Events Coordinator for our Church. EEeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@Terangela: Congrats on your new position and your answered prayer from God.

Hope everyone is blessed.:hugs:


----------



## andella95

Terangela said:


> I have been MIA for a bit... Welcome new ladies! You are going to love the ladies on here. They are a constant encouragement and blessing.
> 
> I have been beyond busy. Here is what is going on with me... Huge changes! I was tired of our Church not feeling friendly and God has been smacking me around to do something about it. I started a potluck group and a walking/jogging/running group. Then I encouraged another gal to start up a park hop group for the summer as I wanted to, but needed someone else to coordinate it as I was feeling a little overloaded. Then add play dates, Bible study and both my older two in kindergarten and preschool all while fitting in nursing and diaper changes. Well, I have been really putting myself out there at Church on Sundays and trying to talk to those who sit near me on Sunday's... wouldn't you know God has sat down new people beside me every week. LOL! Funny guy! So I have been chatting and being open to these new people. Wouldn't you know the Church announced they are starting a "connections team" and asked if we would fill out a survey online. WELL... fill it out I did. I am tired of running into people that say they had been to my Church and found it "unfriendly" so I put all they had said about it and how I had been feeling about it. How I want it to change and what I had been doing to start to change it. Well, wouldn't you know that after meeting with the director today I was offered the Events Coordinator position for the team. I would have 2-5 people under me and then a bunch of volunteers (some of which I would have to recruit). It was an honest answer to prayer. I have prayed since I was a child that God would reveal to me what it was that he wanted me to do. I knew wife and mother were what I wanted first, but then I wanted something beyond that. I had hoped it would be something working at the Church. I had hoped it would be something I would love and be passionate about. Well, today God slammed the job down in a concrete way and spoke in bold that this is Him revealing that "something beyond" to me. I knew I didn't have to think or pray about it, but I did want to talk to my hubby first before I took the position. I have been praying about this since I was about 8 or 9. So I know full well this is an answer to my prayer. I am stoked and so excited. I will be starting with attending meetings that so happen to be on nights when my hubby is home from work and then in September I will be taking the role of Events Coordinator for our Church. EEeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!

That is so awesome! Thank you so much for taking the time to share it with us!


----------



## ready4onemore

Praise God!! Terangela that is so awesome.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Terangela-- wow. God is so amazing beyond our comprehension, isn't He? :yipee:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi ladies,

I was on this thread last year and took a break, but I am back. DH and I have recently decided to move from WTT to NTNP/TTC. We're 31 (turning 32 in May) and just finished grad school, so we're thinking it may be the right time before we go full throttle into new careers and need to adjust to that as well. This thread has been such a blessing to me, I am excited to be back. 

@Terangela...thank you for sharing that also testimony to God's goodness. I was having a moment of irritation with DH I was trying to shake and that just brightened my heart right on up. Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## NDH

Terrangela, I just love how God works! Enjoy your new ministry!


----------



## 2ndtimeround

Terrangela that's wonderful news!!


----------



## Deb111

Wonderful news Terrangela :happydance:

Welcome back girlblue

Hope everyone else is doing well - keeping you in my prayers xx

By the way, has anyone heard from Rdy2B lately?


----------



## prayingtogod

Terangela said:


> I have been MIA for a bit... Welcome new ladies! You are going to love the ladies on here. They are a constant encouragement and blessing.
> 
> I have been beyond busy. Here is what is going on with me... Huge changes! I was tired of our Church not feeling friendly and God has been smacking me around to do something about it. I started a potluck group and a walking/jogging/running group. Then I encouraged another gal to start up a park hop group for the summer as I wanted to, but needed someone else to coordinate it as I was feeling a little overloaded. Then add play dates, Bible study and both my older two in kindergarten and preschool all while fitting in nursing and diaper changes. Well, I have been really putting myself out there at Church on Sundays and trying to talk to those who sit near me on Sunday's... wouldn't you know God has sat down new people beside me every week. LOL! Funny guy! So I have been chatting and being open to these new people. Wouldn't you know the Church announced they are starting a "connections team" and asked if we would fill out a survey online. WELL... fill it out I did. I am tired of running into people that say they had been to my Church and found it "unfriendly" so I put all they had said about it and how I had been feeling about it. How I want it to change and what I had been doing to start to change it. Well, wouldn't you know that after meeting with the director today I was offered the Events Coordinator position for the team. I would have 2-5 people under me and then a bunch of volunteers (some of which I would have to recruit). It was an honest answer to prayer. I have prayed since I was a child that God would reveal to me what it was that he wanted me to do. I knew wife and mother were what I wanted first, but then I wanted something beyond that. I had hoped it would be something working at the Church. I had hoped it would be something I would love and be passionate about. Well, today God slammed the job down in a concrete way and spoke in bold that this is Him revealing that "something beyond" to me. I knew I didn't have to think or pray about it, but I did want to talk to my hubby first before I took the position. I have been praying about this since I was about 8 or 9. So I know full well this is an answer to my prayer. I am stoked and so excited. I will be starting with attending meetings that so happen to be on nights when my hubby is home from work and then in September I will be taking the role of Events Coordinator for our Church. EEeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!

Congrats Terangela. God is really blessingyou.:happydance:


----------



## prayingtogod

andella95 said:


> Congrats NDH!
> 
> I have officially made it to 9 weeks! I can't believe it! It's been a scary time - already had FIVE ultrasounds, but each one has been perfect.
> 
> I'm quitting my job...trusting that God will help provide for us. (it's a long story - it's not really by choice that I'm leaving, although I'm happy about it)
> 
> I feel bad posting in here, now that I'm pregnant, but I want to give God the glory for this baby, because it feels like a miracle...

Congrats Andella:happydance::thumbup:
You shouldn't feel bad about posting here. Honey your blessing gives us hope. If he did it for you, surely he can do it for us too.

Praying


----------



## Summons619

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing good :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just looked in my private TTC diary and this is what someone told me once.

'Your God is a Big God and he has BIG plans for you and one day you will see that plan will call you mummy' :cry: awww my pastor said that to me and i never forgot :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

i felt i should post this:dont know why lol :)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbOTjDub3kU&feature=related


----------



## ready4onemore

Babyhopes, thanks for posting that. I really needed to hear that today.


----------



## Summons619

Loved that video :) Babyhopes i hope God is meeting all of your needs and that everyone is well :)


----------



## prayingtogod

Ladies, 

Please pray for me. This journey has been an extremely difficult one for me. AF showed today. She showed early even before I had a chance to test. I feel like running and screaming. I don't know why I felt so down when I saw her. I felt it coming but the sight of AF made it so real. My faith is really being tested right now. I'm trying to keep my eyes toward the heavens but its so hard. Never did I think it would be this difficult. I feel like giving up is my only option. Month after Month I think I'll get that BFP but I get let down everytijme. Sometimes I feel that maybe this isn't what God has in store for me. If its not I wish he would just take this desire from my heart. 

I won't be posting for a while. I need to take a break from the site.


----------



## ready4onemore

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for me. This journey has been an extremely difficult one for me. AF showed today. She showed early even before I had a chance to test. I feel like running and screaming. I don't know why I felt so down when I saw her. I felt it coming but the sight of AF made it so real. My faith is really being tested right now. I'm trying to keep my eyes toward the heavens but its so hard. Never did I think it would be this difficult. I feel like giving up is my only option. Month after Month I think I'll get that BFP but I get let down everytijme. Sometimes I feel that maybe this isn't what God has in store for me. If its not I wish he would just take this desire from my heart.
> 
> I won't be posting for a while. I need to take a break from the site.

I know how you feel. But I promise God has a plan for you. Nothing in life is easy just place your trust, love and faith in God. I know easier said then done. I have struggled for the last 7 months. But I know the God I serve is real. He sees your tears and hears your cry, just know He is on the way. If you give up now you just might miss Him. So please don't give up. Be encouragred and bless. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for me. This journey has been an extremely difficult one for me. AF showed today. She showed early even before I had a chance to test. I feel like running and screaming. I don't know why I felt so down when I saw her. I felt it coming but the sight of AF made it so real. My faith is really being tested right now. I'm trying to keep my eyes toward the heavens but its so hard. Never did I think it would be this difficult. I feel like giving up is my only option. Month after Month I think I'll get that BFP but I get let down everytijme. Sometimes I feel that maybe this isn't what God has in store for me. If its not I wish he would just take this desire from my heart.
> 
> I won't be posting for a while. I need to take a break from the site.

Aww honey i know hoe you feel i was ttc for over two years then lost my baby :cry:

U WILL have a baby! Its in Gods time unfortunately.And he has picked a great time for me :) well it could have been sooner :haha:

:hugs: thinking of you xx


I used to think every month with bfn was a month closer to bfp xx


----------



## NDH

:hugs:

I know how hard it is Prayingtogod. I don't know how many times I cried myself to sleep feeling that I was broken. With part of my mind I knew that I would get pregnant in Gods time, but the rest of me begged God for it to happen already.
I don't think it's His plan for anyone to suffer with infertility forever, but I think that sometimes He might use it as a teaching opportunity for us.

I do pray that you will be comforted until your time comes, and that it might be soon. :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

God isnt trying to make me suffer,i know more then the average person how precious life is.
The struggles and ups and downs have been all worth it!This baby will be loved beyond all words and i will treasure every day with him/her.I thank God everymorning im still pregnant.I have scan in 6 hours,im nervous but am trusting in God xx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

prayingtogod said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Please pray for me. This journey has been an extremely difficult one for me. AF showed today. She showed early even before I had a chance to test. I feel like running and screaming. I don't know why I felt so down when I saw her. I felt it coming but the sight of AF made it so real. My faith is really being tested right now. I'm trying to keep my eyes toward the heavens but its so hard. Never did I think it would be this difficult. I feel like giving up is my only option. Month after Month I think I'll get that BFP but I get let down everytijme. Sometimes I feel that maybe this isn't what God has in store for me. If its not I wish he would just take this desire from my heart.
> 
> I won't be posting for a while. I need to take a break from the site.

I know how you feel. I try to remember that nothing is worth going against God's will for my life. So we just have to wait. And who better to wait on than the God who loves us and has better things planned for us than we could even imagine? :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Maybe im biased but its so frickin cute :cloud9:
https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/5250/dscn1831u.jpg
LORD I LOVE YOU!!!!! Thankyou :kiss: xx


----------



## Deb111

Awww babyhopes - you're not biased! What a beautiful picture of your LO!

PrayingtoGod - keeping you in my prayers. I know only too well how hard it is to believe in God's perfect timing when you're going through such problems TTC :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Awww babyhopes - you're not biased! What a beautiful picture of your LO!
> 
> PrayingtoGod - keeping you in my prayers. I know only too well how hard it is to believe in God's perfect timing when you're going through such problems TTC :hugs:

Hey Deb how are you doing? Where are you at in your TTC process? Miss you and keeping you lifted in prayer:hugs:.


----------



## Deb111

Thanks MrsKC - feels like we're in limbo a bit at the moment

To cut a very long story short 

1 - went to see excellent private urologist - he feels he can help but is going to have to probably be a co-ordinated ICSI cycle along with hubby's microTESE and will cost us £10,000 - £11,000 and hubby was made redundant 6 weeks ago

2 - urologist ordered an up to date set of blood tests (as the NHS had done them in the evening which is totally wrong) and they showed hubby's prolactin to be extremely high and this is the first thing that linked everything together for us. High prolactin results in azoospermia and is linked to low testosterone and underactive thyroid - all of which hubby has - and can to a certain extent be treated very successfully, so it meant that possibly we would be able to get enough sperm from a sample and then go on to IVF / ICSI. We finally felt like we were getting somewhere and that it was all falling into place and that life had been kind to us

3 - then saw an endocrinologist to look into the high prolactin who has ordered another set of blood test results and prolactin is totally normal again which is not what we wanted to hear! :growlmad: 

4 - Hubby will be having an MRI scan soon just to double check pituitary gland - endocrinologist doesn't feel it's necessary, but is more than happy to refer us if we wanted to just double check - and for the sake of £400, it was always nag away at me if we don't double check it's not causing the problem

So now we're waiting for that and then have to go back and see urologist and he may put hubby on something like clomid / arimadex / HCG and then 6 weeks later we go back to him and have more blood tests and SA and take it from there

He's talking about co-ordinated ICSI cycle maybe september / october time, but how can I get excited about that - we have no sperm as of yet!? :shrug:

Life is definitely not easy right now and I appreciate your thoughts and prayers

MrsKC - I can't believe how much Malcolm has gorwn - such a grown up little boy now!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Thanks MrsKC - feels like we're in limbo a bit at the moment
> 
> To cut a very long story short
> 
> 1 - went to see excellent private urologist - he feels he can help but is going to have to probably be a co-ordinated ICSI cycle along with hubby's microTESE and will cost us £10,000 - £11,000 and hubby was made redundant 6 weeks ago
> 
> 2 - urologist ordered an up to date set of blood tests (as the NHS had done them in the evening which is totally wrong) and they showed hubby's prolactin to be extremely high and this is the first thing that linked everything together for us. High prolactin results in azoospermia and is linked to low testosterone and underactive thyroid - all of which hubby has - and can to a certain extent be treated very successfully, so it meant that possibly we would be able to get enough sperm from a sample and then go on to IVF / ICSI. We finally felt like we were getting somewhere and that it was all falling into place and that life had been kind to us
> 
> 3 - then saw an endocrinologist to look into the high prolactin who has ordered another set of blood test results and prolactin is totally normal again which is not what we wanted to hear! :growlmad:
> 
> 4 - Hubby will be having an MRI scan soon just to double check pituitary gland - endocrinologist doesn't feel it's necessary, but is more than happy to refer us if we wanted to just double check - and for the sake of £400, it was always nag away at me if we don't double check it's not causing the problem
> 
> So now we're waiting for that and then have to go back and see urologist and he may put hubby on something like clomid / arimadex / HCG and then 6 weeks later we go back to him and have more blood tests and SA and take it from there
> 
> He's talking about co-ordinated ICSI cycle maybe september / october time, but how can I get excited about that - we have no sperm as of yet!? :shrug:
> 
> Life is definitely not easy right now and I appreciate your thoughts and prayers
> 
> MrsKC - I can't believe how much Malcolm has gorwn - such a grown up little boy now!

No problem, Im wishing the best for you. How is hubby coping with everything? I know men take TTC different than we do. Yes Malcolm is huge. 15lbs at 2 months and 3 weeks!! Keep me posted.:hugs:


----------



## prayingtogod

Ready, Babyhopes, NDH,

I'm back and ready to jump back in the saddle. I got just what I needed from Sunday's church service. My pastor's topic was "God has a plan for your life". It was for me. It seems that every word he spoke was for my life. I feel so refreshed and renewed. I think with my new found strength I can go on. I know it's only a matter of time. I know that it is in his plan. He is just preparing my husband and I to be the best parents we can be. I went to the alter and gave every circumstance to him. I walked away and left them there. I will no longer be bound by ttc. I know that I will be victorious in the end. I'm just going to sit back and watch God do what he does best. I am at peace about the whole trying ttc process. He has perfomed greater miracles than pregnancy in my life. So I know what he can do. All I have to do is let him be God. 

Ladies, I will be praying for everyone. Peace, Blessings, and Baby dust to all


----------



## babyhopes2010

PrayingtoGod- so happy u bounced back.TTC is the most painful heartaching journey i ever went to and it breaks my heart others feel that same pain :cry::hugs:

But i was laying in bed and felt the baby today and i cant assure you while u never forget ttc or mc pain.It was the most incrediable momment of my life xxx

Wishing you all the prayers in the world xxx


----------



## Terangela

Life certainly has been busy over here. I have one big event behind me now and another one coming up. What a lot of work that has been. I am praying as I have all the procedure manuals written and done up and tweak events it will take less and less of my time. 

I have been helping in small ways (arranged 3 weeks of meals for a friend) as her and her DH just lost their baby. She was 22 weeks pg and had known for 2 weeks that they were going to lose the baby, they just didn't know when. Tomorrow they are holding a memorial service for their precious little one. I have been grieving over this and really wanting to remain a good friend to her through this hard time and beyond. I have known my friend half my life and knowing how much she loves her other two kids makes this so very hard. She has a lot of support and I am very glad for that. I have been an emotional basket case the last few weeks because of all of this as well. If you could keep her in your prayers. Tomorrow will be a very difficult day for her. 

MrsKC- 15lbs at 2 months... hokey, he is a big guy! My little man was 12lbs 2oz at his appointment about a week ago at 3 months. 

Deb- Praying that the tests reveal answers and a solution for you two. 

Praying- I remember getting on bended knee in the middle of my living room and crying out and surrendering it all to God. It still took a few months after that, but I think God was waiting for me to give it all to him and his timing. I wish I hadn't concentrated and fought with God so much over timing as I have 3 fantastic kids (one who is crabby right now that is is almost bed time and not getting her way...) and they are the best things that have happened in my life. It had to happen in his timing, not mine. It took 2 years and 8 months to get my BFP. Keep surrendering it all to him!

Amaryllisred- You have it right. God's plan for us is so much more amazing than we could ever fathom.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Terangela said:


> Life certainly has been busy over here. I have one big event behind me now and another one coming up. What a lot of work that has been. I am praying as I have all the procedure manuals written and done up and tweak events it will take less and less of my time.
> 
> I have been helping in small ways (arranged 3 weeks of meals for a friend) as her and her DH just lost their baby. She was 22 weeks pg and had known for 2 weeks that they were going to lose the baby, they just didn't know when. Tomorrow they are holding a memorial service for their precious little one. I have been grieving over this and really wanting to remain a good friend to her through this hard time and beyond. I have known my friend half my life and knowing how much she loves her other two kids makes this so very hard. She has a lot of support and I am very glad for that. I have been an emotional basket case the last few weeks because of all of this as well. If you could keep her in your prayers. Tomorrow will be a very difficult day for her.
> 
> MrsKC- 15lbs at 2 months... hokey, he is a big guy! My little man was 12lbs 2oz at his appointment about a week ago at 3 months.
> 
> Deb- Praying that the tests reveal answers and a solution for you two.
> 
> Praying- I remember getting on bended knee in the middle of my living room and crying out and surrendering it all to God. It still took a few months after that, but I think God was waiting for me to give it all to him and his timing. I wish I hadn't concentrated and fought with God so much over timing as I have 3 fantastic kids (one who is crabby right now that is is almost bed time and not getting her way...) and they are the best things that have happened in my life. It had to happen in his timing, not mine. It took 2 years and 8 months to get my BFP. Keep surrendering it all to him!
> 
> Amaryllisred- You have it right. God's plan for us is so much more amazing than we could ever fathom.

I too, when I truly trusted God is when I got pregnant. 16 months but he did it!:hugs: Yes he is like 16lbs now, Terangela!!! He is so heavy.

Praying for FAITH!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Well, got bloodwork done and I _am_ ovulating... Now I just don't know why it is taking so long, unless I ovulated last cycle but wasn't before that. I have to go June 6 for a post coital exam. Yay. 
I just don't know how far I should go with this, you know? If I'm ovulating... maybe I should be leaving it in God's hands? 

Terangela, I will be praying for your friend. So heartbreaking.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Amar is u make love every 2-3 days ull prob catch the egg.


As for me 16 weeks :shock: it still doesnt seem real :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=re5EIUIXbhc


----------



## tishie

Hi All - I'm new here and I'm asking for prayers for my beautiful daughter and her husband. The doctor said her tubes are very damaged and completely blocked and there is no chance for her to get pregnant unless by IVF. Well... yesterday she was late and took a pregnancy test and it came up positive!! :happydance: But I'm really worried and scared because I understand there is a great risk it being an ectopic pregnancy. Will you all please pray that that the baby has successfully implanted in her uterus and it is not ectopic? Since she found out she's pregnant on the weekend, she can't get to the doctor until tomorrow. Thank you for your prayers and support! 

Teresa


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww tish fab news!!!!

as for me i 20 weeks on thursday!:wohoo::fool: wow!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

tishie said:


> Hi All - I'm new here and I'm asking for prayers for my beautiful daughter and her husband. The doctor said her tubes are very damaged and completely blocked and there is no chance for her to get pregnant unless by IVF. Well... yesterday she was late and took a pregnancy test and it came up positive!! :happydance: But I'm really worried and scared because I understand there is a great risk it being an ectopic pregnancy. Will you all please pray that that the baby has successfully implanted in her uterus and it is not ectopic? Since she found out she's pregnant on the weekend, she can't get to the doctor until tomorrow. Thank you for your prayers and support!
> 
> Teresa

Done. 
Will you come back and give us an update when you get one?


----------



## tishie

AmaryllisRed said:


> tishie said:
> 
> 
> Hi All - I'm new here and I'm asking for prayers for my beautiful daughter and her husband. The doctor said her tubes are very damaged and completely blocked and there is no chance for her to get pregnant unless by IVF. Well... yesterday she was late and took a pregnancy test and it came up positive!! :happydance: But I'm really worried and scared because I understand there is a great risk it being an ectopic pregnancy. Will you all please pray that that the baby has successfully implanted in her uterus and it is not ectopic? Since she found out she's pregnant on the weekend, she can't get to the doctor until tomorrow. Thank you for your prayers and support!
> 
> Teresa
> 
> Done.
> Will you come back and give us an update when you get one?Click to expand...

Hi All,

My daughter went to the doctor and I couldn't believe what he told her. He said that he didn't believe that she was pregnant and why would she take a pregnancy test knowing she couldn't get pregnant. Anyway he did an ultra sound,and said the uterus was empty. She also took a pregnancy test in the office and it came up pregnant too. He said she was probably having a tubal pregnancy and that she should terminate it he gave her a prescription for Methotrexate. Luckily my daughter had been researching on line and knew that an HCG test should be done. He ordered the test and it was 600. On Monday she would have been four weeks pregnant. She is having another blood test on Weds and we'll see where the HCG levels are. I'm really upset with this doctor and I've lost all trust in him even though I've been going to him for many years. From what I've been reading on line is that an ultra sound won't show anything until the HCG levels are 1000 to 2000. She is having no symptoms of ectopic pregnancy No pain, bleeding, cramping, etc. I think after she goes in on Weds she will get a second opinion no matter what the results. I told her if it was me I wouldn't take the Methotrexate unless absolutely positive it was an ectopic pregnancy. I'm so upset at that doctor and I know if this is a normal pregnancy she will switch doctors. Please keep her in your prayers that this is a normal pregnancy and deliver a healthy baby. Thank you so much!!


----------



## somedaymama

tishie, wow, that doctor sounds horrible! If it is a tubal pregnancy, they need to watch her closely, not just give her a prescription. For the record, injections of methotrexate are shown to be better than the oral prescription. (https://www.webmd.com/baby/methotrexate-for-ectopic-pregnancy) If there is a concern that this is ectopic, she needs to be seen/treated ASAP. If the doctor did an ultrasound and didn't see anything, but the HCG levels showed pregnancy, the doctor should have looked for the pregnancy elsewhere. 

(I just realized that Wednesday is tomorrow :dohh:.) I'm glad she is getting a second opinion right away. I would absolutely not take the methotrexate without confirmation that this is not a viable pregnancy. Doctors make mistakes and are way too quick to "take care of it." 

I hope and pray that this is a normal, healthy pregnancy and the doctor just missed it. Prayers for all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Thank you for an update on your daughter. What a horrible doctor! I'm glad your daughter has common sense and demanded a blood test. Usually nothing is visible at all until around 5 weeks so of course nothing could be seen at an ultrasound! I'm praying that her numbers rise acceptably and in another week or so she'll get a scan and see a lovely sac from a different doctor. I wouldn't trust that doctor again either.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my. I hope her levels are up today. She should def see a different dr! There's no way an u/s would show anything this early!! I will keep praying for her. 

In other news, I got my bfp on Monday!! Praise God!! 
:happydance:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

tishie, thanks for updating us on your daughter. I would change doctors too. Because she doesn't need anyone negative in her space at this time. But just continue to trust God.:hugs:


AmaryllisRed, Congrats on your BFP.:happydance:


----------



## tishie

> Done.
> Will you come back and give us an update when you get one?

Well my daughter had her blood taken again and the HCG levels were 1378 a little more than doubled from Monday. The doctor did another ultra sound and still couldn't find anything in the uterus. He still feels its ectopic because of her medical history, but he can't "prove" it's ectopic either. He is still pushing for her to get an injection of the Methotrexate, but she won't do it without knowing beyond a shadow of a doubt that it's ectopic. She will go for more blood work and another ultra sound on Friday. Thursday she will be just 5 weeks, so hopefully if the HcG is over 2000 he will confirm a viable pregnancy. She can't get into the other doctor for a second opinion until Monday which she's scheduled for more blood work and another ultra sound. I'm scared because if it is ectopic it could be life threatening. So far she is experiencing no symptoms except regular early pregnancy symptoms (tired, peeing alot, sore boobs, etc), but the doctor said her symptoms can come at any time. Thank you all for your prays and support, it means so much to me!


----------



## NDH

Her numbers are rising nicely! And I must say I'm a little shocked by his method of "confirming pregnancy". I've never known anyone to be given a scan before 5 weeks. If she's high risk for ectopic then by all means she needs to be carefully monitored, but her nicely rising hCG doesn't point to ectopic yet. And there's no way to conclusively prove it either way this early.

Praying for good news.

And congrats Amaryllis!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow, everything sounds good... except for that dr. Grrr... I will keep praying for her. :thumbup:


----------



## tishie

NDH said:


> Her numbers are rising nicely! And I must say I'm a little shocked by his method of "confirming pregnancy". I've never known anyone to be given a scan before 5 weeks. If she's high risk for ectopic then by all means she needs to be carefully monitored, but her nicely rising hCG doesn't point to ectopic yet. And there's no way to conclusively prove it either way this early.
> 
> Praying for good news.
> 
> And congrats Amaryllis!

Yes, she's very high risk for ectopic pregnancy. I don't know the name of the procedure she had, but it's where the doc shoots dye through the tubes to see if they're blocked and he said they were100% blocked and damaged and there was and there was no way she could get pregnant. In fact she had her husband had gone to OHSU for an IVF consult and were planning on starting the process next year. Well I guess God really proved him wrong!! Yes, it is too early to prove the pregnancy so she's just going to wait it out. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## ready4onemore

Tishie, that test is called HSG. More than likely when they did that test whatever was in her tube got push through and open them again. God works in his own way and I just love it!!! Please keep us posted on her.

AmaryllisRed, how are you feeling sweetie? Do you have morning sickness yet?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

ready4onemore said:


> Tishie, that test is called HSG. More than likely when they did that test whatever was in her tube got push through and open them again. God works in his own way and I just love it!!! Please keep us posted on her.
> 
> AmaryllisRed, how are you feeling sweetie? Do you have morning sickness yet?

Not really... I've had some nausea, but I think it's just nerves and stress and all the excitement. Still sort of in shock about the whole thing, really! 
And soooo emotional. I'm crying over everything!! :)


----------



## ready4onemore

AmaryllisRed said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Tishie, that test is called HSG. More than likely when they did that test whatever was in her tube got push through and open them again. God works in his own way and I just love it!!! Please keep us posted on her.
> 
> AmaryllisRed, how are you feeling sweetie? Do you have morning sickness yet?
> 
> Not really... I've had some nausea, but I think it's just nerves and stress and all the excitement. Still sort of in shock about the whole thing, really!
> And soooo emotional. I'm crying over everything!! :)Click to expand...

I am sure it is a mixture of all of them. Just take it easy and trust God. You will be fine.


----------



## tishie

Congratulations AmaryllisRed!!! I'm so happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## tishie

Thought I'd give you another update on my daughter. She has no bleeding or spotting she has just the normal pregnancy symptoms, sore boobs, tired, etc. She has pain on the right side, but she has a huge cyst on the right ovary which the doctor said he would expect to be painful. Everything I've been reading about ectopic pregnancies most women say they spot or bleed in addition to abdominal pain, but she isn't having any of those signs yet. I'm just trusting God for this miracle! Some of my friends who I asked to pray for a healthy baby and pregnancy just said, "it's God's will, whatever he wants". I totally understand God's will, but he also commands us to pray. Why wouldn't I pray? I just don't understand why someone would say that to me. Isn't that what faith is all about. "Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen" Hebrews 11:1. She has another appointment tomorrow morning. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## ready4onemore

tishie, we are are going to claim, believe and recieve it in Jesus' name. Don't worry about others just put your faith into actions and we will stand in prayer with you. 

God, 

I pray right now for Tishie daughter to have a full term pregnancy and that you will bless the child and the mother to be healthy. I ask that you send your angels of protection around that child in Jesus' name. I pray Isaiah 54:17 over the mother and child right now. That you will bless them and protect them give them peace beyond understanding. In Jesus' name I pray. 
Amen.

Just trust Him now, Tishie. All will be well.


----------



## tishie

Friday's update - I went with the my daughter to the doctor yesterday morning. They didn't have the results of the HCG tests when we got there, but the doctor did do another ultra sound. First off, he could see the left tube which was empty. But her right ovary has a huge cyst 32 x 38 cm - she suffers from cysts so this isn't an unusual thing, but it's so big it blocks the right tube so he can't see it. He did see changes to the uterus - there is no some fluid in it which he said is normal for pregnancy. He also saw what he said is either a pseudo sack or an early gestational sack, but he can't tell which yet. When the ultra sound was done we waited for the blood work to get back. Her HCG levels was 4164 from 1300 that was on Weds!!! He said he doesn't understand how she could possibly conceive, yet alone not have an ectopic pregnancy, but he said he may have to eat his words on this one. He said we need to wait until monday and she will have hcg levels tested again and also another ultra sound which should show either no change if it is a pseudo sack and if it is a gestational sack it should have grown. I want to really thank all that have been praying for her. This has been such a stressful time for me (and of course my daughter). It's wonderful to know there are Christians that you don't even know praying for you!! Thank you so much. I'll let you know what happens on Monday


----------



## tishie

ready4onemore said:


> tishie, we are are going to claim, believe and recieve it in Jesus' name. Don't worry about others just put your faith into actions and we will stand in prayer with you.
> 
> God,
> 
> I pray right now for Tishie daughter to have a full term pregnancy and that you will bless the child and the mother to be healthy. I ask that you send your angels of protection around that child in Jesus' name. I pray Isaiah 54:17 over the mother and child right now. That you will bless them and protect them give them peace beyond understanding. In Jesus' name I pray.
> Amen.
> 
> Just trust Him now, Tishie. All will be well.

Thank you Readforonemore for your prayers and support, you have no idea how much this means to me!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Great news... I'm going to keep praying for her. Thanks for keeping us updated. 
God never fails!


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls. I've been keeping up with reading posts and praying for you all but not had much time to post lately.

Tishie - I have been praying for your daughter and glad that her levels are rising well. Hoping for good news soon.

Babyhopes - 20 weeks! Yay! :happydance:

AmaryllisRed - congrats on your :bfp: H&H 9 months to you.

As far as things are going here, hubby has finally been put on tamoxifen to hopefully help the azoospermia. It will hopefully block his estrogen receptors and boost his FSH and testosterone which should drive sperm production as he know he is making them in TINY numbers, but they're just not getting out!

Anyway, he's been on the meds for 2 weeks now and has more blood tests to see if it's helping in another 4 weeks time.
He is like a different man - I feel like I have my husband back! Symptoms of low testosterone mimic a lot of the symptoms of depression and within a week, he's enjoying life again, looking forward to things, more motivated, happier. I hope this can only mean they're working and boosting his testosterone and that there's good things going on inside him. I would really appreciate your prayers xx


----------



## tishie

Hi everyone. I took my daughter to the doctor today for another ultra sound and blood work for HGC levels. The doctor confirmed an in utero pregnancy - NOT ectopic. The ultra sound shows a gestational sac and yolk sac!! :happydance: Thank you to everyone that has been praying for Kristen! He couldn't see the heart beat yet, but it's still a little too soon. The doctor said, "in thirty years, I 've never seen this happen, all I can say is it is miraculous"! Yes, we serve a God of miracles! Thank you again!!

https://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n124/beanieloulou/IMAG0642.jpg


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Hallelujah! Only God. Amazing.


----------



## NDH

Praise the Lord! What a mighty God we serve! I love when even the medical community has no choice but to recognise a miracle :)

Praying that your daughter has a healthy, full-term pregnancy.


----------



## ready4onemore

I am over-joyed for you and your daughter!!! :wohoo:I had to share this with my DH. I praise God for her and I pray that God brings her full term with a healthy baby. Praise God for He is worthy to be praised!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## sterretjie

Hello Ladies

It's been a very long time since I've posted something but I thought I gave you an update since my last post below. I was so so excited on the 14 April to see my baby for the first time.

I wanted my sister with me and hubby as it was her last few weeks in the UK before she flew back to SA. I was lying on the bed and the nurse and doctor spoke for a while and then turned to me and asked if we transferred to embryos with IVF, me and my sister looked at each other and I thought it might be twins. Hubby was standing ready with video camera and then I got the bad news. They turned the screen to me and said that the baby didn't make it that they couldn't find a heartbeat. You could see something on the the screen but no heartbeat. It felt like someone ripped my heart out of my chest, it took me a few weeks to come to terms with the fact that I had a second miscarriage.

I feel ok at times but then other days I'm so emotional, all I want to do is cry... but I made a promise to myself that I won't give up and hubby and I decided to take a break from ttc for a few month before I go for my last IVF.

The nurse told me that they'll test me for my follow up appointment for blood clotting, so i'll see what the results are :flower:

Please keep me in your prayers and I'll keep you in mine

Have a lovely evening x :flower:





sterretjie said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> Praise the Lord :yipee: I knelt at his feet in my darkest hour and he blessed me with a baby:cry: Seeing my baby on the screen was like looking at a piece of heaven :cloud9:
> 
> Our baby Beanie 8w +2 days :cloud9: HeartBeat was perfect and it was wriggling around already.
> 
> 
> https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3668/dscn1718ee.jpg
> 
> 
> https://img847.imageshack.us/img847/8200/dscn1717z.jpg
> 
> 
> babyhopes you pictures are beautiful CONGRATS
> 
> I'm very nervous as i'll be going for my first scan next Thursday 14 April. I'll be 7 and a half weeks pregnant.I still can't believe that i'm pregnant. I told one of the girls that just had a baby should i be feeling anything as I'm feeling normal at the moment just soar bb's and she said it's normal to feel normal and that I'm still very early pregnant to really start feeling anything. Yesterday I got excited when I had a dizzyness on the bus for a few seconds as I knew it's to do with my hormones. Every symptom I'm so happy to know I'm pregnant after 7 years of ttc. I give God all the GLORY
> 
> Have a fabulous day xxClick to expand...


----------



## ready4onemore

sterretjie, I pray that God will comfort you in your time of need. :hugs:


----------



## Summons619

Hi ladies its been awhile just thought i'd come and say hi hope all is doing well wow how time is flying by praying everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Deb111

So sorry to read this sterretje. Keeping you both in my prayers xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: ladies hope ur all ok :)

cant believe im 22 weeks :wacko: time has flown by x


----------



## tishie

Hi All - Just a quick update and prayer request. Kristen has been so sick; she couldn't keep anything down at all not even crackers or water and she got really dehydrated and had to have IV fluids on Sat. She just called me earlier this morning and said that when she went to the bathroom there was a little bit of pinkish/red blood and then later it changed to brownish. She said it was just spotting nothing like a period. She has no cramps or pain, but is very scared. She goes for an ultra sound in about 45 minutes. Would you all please pray that the baby is ok and she is not miscarrying? Thank you all so much for your support!
Teresa


----------



## ready4onemore

tishie said:


> Hi All - Just a quick update and prayer request. Kristen has been so sick; she couldn't keep anything down at all not even crackers or water and she got really dehydrated and had to have IV fluids on Sat. She just called me earlier this morning and said that when she went to the bathroom there was a little bit of pinkish/red blood and then later it changed to brownish. She said it was just spotting nothing like a period. She has no cramps or pain, but is very scared. She goes for an ultra sound in about 45 minutes. Would you all please pray that the baby is ok and she is not miscarrying? Thank you all so much for your support!
> Teresa

Praying for her. How far is she now?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I will pray for her. Please give us an update.


----------



## tishie

tishie said:


> Hi All - Just a quick update and prayer request. Kristen has been so sick; she couldn't keep anything down at all not even crackers or water and she got really dehydrated and had to have IV fluids on Sat. She just called me earlier this morning and said that when she went to the bathroom there was a little bit of pinkish/red blood and then later it changed to brownish. She said it was just spotting nothing like a period. She has no cramps or pain, but is very scared. She goes for an ultra sound in about 45 minutes. Would you all please pray that the baby is ok and she is not miscarrying? Thank you all so much for your support!
> Teresa

Here's the update from this afternoons Doctor's visit. We had to wait an unbearable 1 hour 15 minutes for the doctor. It was such a stressful time, but I'm happy to report the baby is fine!!:happydance::wohoo:. We even got to hear the baby's heartbeat. It was 154. I am so relieved, but feel exhausted now. She and her husband go back on Thursday for the 8 week check. Thank you all for your prayers. I'll keep you posted on her progress.


----------



## ready4onemore

Tishie good to hear. I am so happy for her.

AFM, I don't think I reported here but I am preggers. :happydance: All the details are in my journal.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay!!! Praise God!!!! I'm so glad she and the baby are okay. 

Congratulations, ready4onemore. :yipee:


----------



## ready4onemore

AmaryllisRed said:


> Yay!!! Praise God!!!! I'm so glad she and the baby are okay.
> 
> Congratulations, ready4onemore. :yipee:

Thanks Amary, I am very excited and I just give God all the glory!!!


----------



## Deb111

Great news about your daughter Teresa and huge congrats Ready4 :happydance: xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

sterretje: Im praying for you! I can only imagine the pain in your heart. Thank God you had family with you to comfort you. God hears you and will give you the desires of your heart.

Deb: You are still in my prayers. I prayer the Tamoxifen works a miracle in you and DH's life. I really want you to be blessed with a LO of your own.

Im praying for everyone on this board. Congrats on BFPs and praying for full term deliveries. God is so good.

Sorry Im not here much but trying to be on all these threads and handling a 4 month old who refuses to nap can be tough!!!

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

For those of you that know me. . . I thought I would pop in and give a quick update. Sorry I've been gone for so long, but it was just something I had to do. :flower: 

We are still TTC, hoping to do another IUI this month. I'm pretty much exhausted with TTC, but I know in His perfect time, we will be blessed. Just trying to hang in there and not give up.

I'm glad to see all of the BFP's and pics of all of your new LO's :thumbup: Congrats to all!


----------



## somedaymama

Hey Rdy, good to "see" you! Prayers for a successful IUI! 

Tishie, I was glad to see that your daughter got good results. 

Ready4onemore, congrats!!


----------



## FleurDeLis

I'm literally crying as I'm typing this. TTC tests everything about a woman: her faith, her strength, her will and her hope. This is the most frustrating yet beautiful ballet of love that couple's go through. We share the sorrow, the excitement, the pain and the love. 

It is so uplifting to see women (and men) being lifted up during their struggles. Thank you all and I look forward to getting to know you on our journey to conception and ultimately at the Feet of Jesus.


----------



## FleurDeLis

prayingtogod said:


> Ready, Babyhopes, NDH,
> 
> I'm back and ready to jump back in the saddle. I got just what I needed from Sunday's church service. My pastor's topic was "God has a plan for your life". It was for me. It seems that every word he spoke was for my life. I feel so refreshed and renewed. I think with my new found strength I can go on. I know it's only a matter of time. I know that it is in his plan. He is just preparing my husband and I to be the best parents we can be. I went to the alter and gave every circumstance to him. I walked away and left them there. I will no longer be bound by ttc. I know that I will be victorious in the end. I'm just going to sit back and watch God do what he does best. I am at peace about the whole trying ttc process. He has perfomed greater miracles than pregnancy in my life. So I know what he can do. All I have to do is let him be God.
> 
> Ladies, I will be praying for everyone. Peace, Blessings, and Baby dust to all

Something so simple in theory but so profound and harder in practice. Praying for your peace throughout your journey.


----------



## FleurDeLis

AF decided to rear her ugly head. I can't stop crying. I really thought I was bc that was the 1st time i've ever been late like that. 

:sad2:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks someday! I haven't had peace about doing the IUI this month, so after talking to my DH, we decided not to. God knows how badly I want to have a baby "naturally" and He wants to give us the desires of our heart.

Fleur-sorry AF showed up :flower: Your time will come.

AFM- I woke up yesterday to the scripture Romans 9:9, "In about a year, I will return, and Sara shall have a son." I'm taking that as God's promise to me! I'm believing we will be pregnant in the next few months. :happydance:

Hope you all have a blessed day!


----------



## FleurDeLis

This was my devotion for today: Thought I share!

Scripture: Ezekiel 37: 1-14

We all have "Dry Bone" days where we feel dried up and used up. We are tired and our usefulness has been depleted.

However God says to "prophesy to the bones to add sinew and make them come together." 
He also says "to prophesy breath to breath."

By giving us the ability to prophesy, he is giving us the ability to be renewed. ( i sure know my spirit needed renewing today)

Our strength comes from God and the power that God gives us. Our strength doesn't lie in our own ability, but through God's word. Even when we are weak, we can become strong bc God has given us that ability. Who else can take a valley of dried up crusty bones (I know i feel dried up and crusty sometimes, haha) and speak life into them and it happens. Gods power is in us and bc of the gift that he has given us, we can speak to our weaknesses and bring life to them.

Amen Lord!!


----------



## Paige.Br

God has always been our partner through ups and downs. He basically know whats best for us, thus we should entrust everything to Him. So keep up the faith! We should be brave conquering all difficulties in pregnancy because as I believe everything is a test of faith. God bless us all here. :thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks someday! I haven't had peace about doing the IUI this month, so after talking to my DH, we decided not to. God knows how badly I want to have a baby "naturally" and He wants to give us the desires of our heart.
> 
> Fleur-sorry AF showed up :flower: Your time will come.
> 
> AFM- I woke up yesterday to the scripture Romans 9:9, "In about a year, I will return, and Sara shall have a son." I'm taking that as God's promise to me! I'm believing we will be pregnant in the next few months. :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all have a blessed day!

RDY: I am so happy to see you. I pray all is well and if God says no about the IUI this month then I know He is getting ready to bless you with the desire of your hearts. Praying for you and hubby!:hugs:

Glad to see everyone is well!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Please pray for Ready4onemore! Her baby is ectopic and she has to have surgery. Im praying they can save her tube. This is her 2nd loss in a few months so I know it has to be difficult.


----------



## groovygrl

:flower:hullo ladies and baby friends

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses here I truely understand and have felt that pain. You have my warm thoughts and prayers as you move through grief.

rdy-i continue to be be inspired by your faith on this journey.be blessed!

someday, mrskc - beautiful babies, joyfull mummies, inspired by you too!

deb- hope the new treatment plan brings renewed hope and 'assisted miracles' praise God for advances in fertility science!!!

for all the ladies watching AF come and go - FAITH, FAITH, FAITH. not preaching 'cus HE knows I was not graceful and patient. I cried and wrestled and stomped and bucked and snorted just about all the time. Ultimately though, ended up on my knees asking for help with FAITH.

AFM - 30 weeks pregnant, on the home stretch!!

praying for you all :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Thank you for all your prayers and kind words. I found out Thursday that my pregnancy was ectopic and had to have surgery on Friday that removed the left tube and ovary. All is well and I am grateful to be alive. Praise God for he has given me the strength.


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl said:


> AFM - 30 weeks pregnant, on the home stretch!!

woot woot! soooo happy for you! :dance:


ready4onemore said:


> Thank you for all your prayers and kind words. I found out Thursday that my pregnancy was ectopic and had to have surgery on Friday that removed the left tube and ovary. All is well and I am grateful to be alive. Praise God for he has given me the strength.

ready, I stopped by your journal, but again, I am so very sorry for your loss. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

NEARLY 24 WEEKS :wohoo:


----------



## ibalovelylady

I have been TTC for 4 years now. I am 26, will be 27 on Sunday. I have been reading this forum for awhile, but never posted. I have mild endometriosis and rupturing ovarian cysts. 

So...something has happened that has never happened before! It has been two months since my last period, and I am scheduled for a blood test on Tuesday, the 26th of July. I am tired of taking hpts only to be disappointed, so I'm going straight to the blood work. I have all the signs and symptoms, i.e.: nausea (even throwing up), dizziness, headaches, fatigue, hunger/cravings, extremely emotional, and most importantly - NO PERIOD! I spotted lightly for a couple of hours one day, but that was it and havne't seen anything since. 

I just know I have a promise from God that I will conceive and birth a child of my own. I am going to hold to it and let Him handle it. It has been a long journey, sometimes very sad and lonely, but He will see me through! I will be praying for all of you here and hope you will do the same for me over the next few days! 

Love and blessings to all!

"Saying, Surely blessing I will bless thee, and multiplying I will multiply thee." Hebrews 6:16


----------



## somedaymama

ibalovelylady, I hope you get good results next week! :thumbup:

babyhopes, yay! did you find out gender?


----------



## babyhopes2010

nope team yellow for me :) its so much more exciting that way.

lovely lady illl keep u in my prayers x


----------



## mrshanna

ibealovelylady---I pray that you get your long awaited bfp this week at your doctors!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## ready4onemore

ibalovelylady said:


> I have been TTC for 4 years now. I am 26, will be 27 on Sunday. I have been reading this forum for awhile, but never posted. I have mild endometriosis and rupturing ovarian cysts.
> 
> So...something has happened that has never happened before! It has been two months since my last period, and I am scheduled for a blood test on Tuesday, the 26th of July. I am tired of taking hpts only to be disappointed, so I'm going straight to the blood work. I have all the signs and symptoms, i.e.: nausea (even throwing up), dizziness, headaches, fatigue, hunger/cravings, extremely emotional, and most importantly - NO PERIOD! I spotted lightly for a couple of hours one day, but that was it and havne't seen anything since.
> 
> I just know I have a promise from God that I will conceive and birth a child of my own. I am going to hold to it and let Him handle it. It has been a long journey, sometimes very sad and lonely, but He will see me through! I will be praying for all of you here and hope you will do the same for me over the next few days!
> 
> Love and blessings to all!
> 
> "Saying, Surely blessing I will bless thee, and multiplying I will multiply thee." Hebrews 6:16

God, is faithful and He will bring it to past. I am praying for you.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm in the 2ww and it's driving me nuts :( Trying to keep it off my mind, but it's not working well. Blessings on you all!


----------



## sterretjie

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! I'm in the 2ww and it's driving me nuts :( Trying to keep it off my mind, but it's not working well. Blessings on you all!

Goodluck keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

how is everyone :) xx


----------



## ready4onemore

babyhopes2010 said:


> how is everyone :) xx

I'm good. How are you.


----------



## NDH

I haven't posted on this thread in a while but I could really use some prayers for our current financial situation.

DH has been unemployed since the end of May, and my work is so slow right now I'm not even making $300/month. DH did get what seemed like a great job at the end of June, but it turned out they had just hired a "benchwarmer" as they had a guy on leave, so it was only a 2 week job. We're both temporary residents here, so not entitled to any unemployment assistance, and were now down to our last $1000. I've been trying to trust God's provision, and I've kept my worry at bay for the baby's sake, but now I'm so scared. 
Please pray for a miracle and work for my DH. The last two jobs he had here happened fast - he heard about them, interviewed and started working all within two days, so if that heppens again I know we'll be ok but I'm having a hard time trusting that the miracle we need will happen in time.
Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I will pray for you, ndh. Keep trusting God. He _will_ take care of you.


----------



## Terangela

Wow, I haven't posted in months! Crazy amount of changes on the board. Congrats, to some and condolences to others. So sad to hear about losses. 

I need some prayer. I have been struggling with some depression the last few weeks and I have no idea if it is postpartum or what but it hasn't been fun. Nothing too serious, just feeling inadequate, overwhelmed and like a bad mom. I know it isn't true but I feel that way. I have never felt depressed in my life so this is just a weird feeling. I have been struggling with the thought of being the Events Coordinator for the Church too. I was so excited about it before, but now I just don't feel it is the right fit for me at this time. Just feeling I want to focus on my family and not be working outside the home just yet. I went back to work when my son was only 6 months old and I am not prepared to do that again this time. The kids behavior has been driving me crazy the last week and I am struggling with discipline and knowing how to handle it properly with out losing my cool. We are about to go on vacation and that means no distractions like cleaning or the computer so I should be able to focus on the kids more and see how it effects their behavior. I feel sad about that too, my time on the computer and focusing on them. Need to spend less time on facebook as I find I focus way too much on it and before I know it an hour has passed. 

I enjoyed reading every ones posts... I read back a whole lot. xo I really miss you ladies.


----------



## ready4onemore

Terangela said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in months! Crazy amount of changes on the board. Congrats, to some and condolences to others. So sad to hear about losses.
> 
> I need some prayer. I have been struggling with some depression the last few weeks and I have no idea if it is postpartum or what but it hasn't been fun. Nothing too serious, just feeling inadequate, overwhelmed and like a bad mom. I know it isn't true but I feel that way. I have never felt depressed in my life so this is just a weird feeling. I have been struggling with the thought of being the Events Coordinator for the Church too. I was so excited about it before, but now I just don't feel it is the right fit for me at this time. Just feeling I want to focus on my family and not be working outside the home just yet. I went back to work when my son was only 6 months old and I am not prepared to do that again this time. The kids behavior has been driving me crazy the last week and I am struggling with discipline and knowing how to handle it properly with out losing my cool. We are about to go on vacation and that means no distractions like cleaning or the computer so I should be able to focus on the kids more and see how it effects their behavior. I feel sad about that too, my time on the computer and focusing on them. Need to spend less time on facebook as I find I focus way too much on it and before I know it an hour has passed.
> 
> I enjoyed reading every ones posts... I read back a whole lot. xo I really miss you ladies.

Prayers sent.


----------



## prayingtogod

Does anyone still post here?


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Wow... looks like it's been a while!! 
But thank you for posting because it alerted me to the fact that ready4onemore is pregnant!!!! 
Congratulations, ready!!! Sorry I'm so far behind!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i was trying to find this post.


god gave me a beautifuk healthy girl:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN22000.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## floppyears

Praise God she is beautiful! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

prayingtogod said:


> Does anyone still post here?

Yes but I am not sure where everyone went.



AmaryllisRed said:


> Wow... looks like it's been a while!!
> But thank you for posting because it alerted me to the fact that ready4onemore is pregnant!!!!
> Congratulations, ready!!! Sorry I'm so far behind!

Thank you!! It happen right after the ectopic. I thought you already knew.



babyhopes2010 said:


> i was trying to find this post.
> 
> 
> god gave me a beautifuk healthy girl:cloud9:

How great is our God!!



floppyears said:


> Praise God she is beautiful! Congrats!!!!

Floppy, loving the profile picture.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Looks like this place has gotten kinda bare. . . .and no thanks to me :wacko: sorry. Most of you probably don't know me, but I've been a part of this group from day 1 and we still haven't been blessed with our first LO. I had a laparoscopy done yesterday, and although I had no signs or symptoms, the doctor removed some mild endometriosis and a polyp from my uterus. He is now expecting us to be pregnant in no time! :happydance: hopefully and prayerfully this will come true. Just wanted to give a quick update in me. Blessings on you all!


----------



## TMullins12311

I would like to join in this thread, please. I havent been trying for long at all. me and my DH decided like two weeks ago that we are going to try. we have been married for a month and a half, and I really want a child. I have been praying the whole time that weve been married for God to give me a baby. I would really appreciate if I could get some more prayer warriors on my side! Thanks and God bless. I hope that the Lord blesses the rest of you guys with a little precious gift!


----------



## ready4onemore

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Looks like this place has gotten kinda bare. . . .and no thanks to me :wacko: sorry. Most of you probably don't know me, but I've been a part of this group from day 1 and we still haven't been blessed with our first LO. I had a laparoscopy done yesterday, and although I had no signs or symptoms, the doctor removed some mild endometriosis and a polyp from my uterus. He is now expecting us to be pregnant in no time! :happydance: hopefully and prayerfully this will come true. Just wanted to give a quick update in me. Blessings on you all!

I hope and pray for you as well.



TMullins12311 said:


> I would like to join in this thread, please. I havent been trying for long at all. me and my DH decided like two weeks ago that we are going to try. we have been married for a month and a half, and I really want a child. I have been praying the whole time that weve been married for God to give me a baby. I would really appreciate if I could get some more prayer warriors on my side! Thanks and God bless. I hope that the Lord blesses the rest of you guys with a little precious gift!

Welcome and I will be praying for you as well.


----------



## floppyears

TMullins12311 said:


> I would like to join in this thread, please. I havent been trying for long at all. me and my DH decided like two weeks ago that we are going to try. we have been married for a month and a half, and I really want a child. I have been praying the whole time that weve been married for God to give me a baby. I would really appreciate if I could get some more prayer warriors on my side! Thanks and God bless. I hope that the Lord blesses the rest of you guys with a little precious gift!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## somedaymama

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Looks like this place has gotten kinda bare. . . .and no thanks to me :wacko: sorry. Most of you probably don't know me, but I've been a part of this group from day 1 and we still haven't been blessed with our first LO. I had a laparoscopy done yesterday, and although I had no signs or symptoms, the doctor removed some mild endometriosis and a polyp from my uterus. He is now expecting us to be pregnant in no time! :happydance: hopefully and prayerfully this will come true. Just wanted to give a quick update in me. Blessings on you all!

Oh wow, how exciting!! Be sure to keep up updated! :D


----------



## floppyears

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Looks like this place has gotten kinda bare. . . .and no thanks to me :wacko: sorry. Most of you probably don't know me, but I've been a part of this group from day 1 and we still haven't been blessed with our first LO. I had a laparoscopy done yesterday, and although I had no signs or symptoms, the doctor removed some mild endometriosis and a polyp from my uterus. He is now expecting us to be pregnant in no time! :happydance: hopefully and prayerfully this will come true. Just wanted to give a quick update in me. Blessings on you all!

 Looking forward to hearing more :). I am excited for you. Your womb is blessed


----------



## prayingtogod

TMullins12311 said:


> I would like to join in this thread, please. I havent been trying for long at all. me and my DH decided like two weeks ago that we are going to try. we have been married for a month and a half, and I really want a child. I have been praying the whole time that weve been married for God to give me a baby. I would really appreciate if I could get some more prayer warriors on my side! Thanks and God bless. I hope that the Lord blesses the rest of you guys with a little precious gift!

Welcome T


----------



## prayingtogod

I'm glad you guys have started back posting. I've been coming by for months hoping someone would pop over. Let's keep this thread going.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! How are you all! I miss you all sooooo much! I am so happy for you RDY2BAMOM! thats awesome! Hope all is well! My LO is almost 1. Wow!:happydance:


----------



## Cornbread

Wow, crazy amount of changes! I don't know if any of y'all remember me or not but even though I haven't been on BNB for a while, I think of this group of ladies and pray for you often.:hugs:


----------



## floppyears

I like seeing activity here. I have wondered where everyone has gone or been or is today. May God continue to richly bless and keep my sisters in his name I pray Amen.


----------



## Anewbeginning

Hello everyone. I hope everybody is good


----------



## floppyears

I am here H E L L O :)

Hugs


----------



## Anewbeginning

floppyears said:


> I am here H E L L O :)
> 
> Hugs

Hello floppyears! :hugs: How are you?


----------



## floppyears

I am good and you?


----------



## Anewbeginning

floppyears said:


> I am good and you?


I'm doing good. Just getting ready for this year. And TTC. I'm kind of waiting, but not fully. After I come back from Africa then I'll TTC. :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi:


----------



## Anewbeginning

babyhopes2010 said:


> :hi:

:hi::hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Hi girls

I don't know if any of you remember me - I hadn't realised this thread was active again

So lovely to see that some of you have been blessed with your LO's and others are blessed with LO's on the way

I could do with some help right now - info is in my signature and then basically we had a failed ICSI cycle even though we had 2 fabulous blastocysts put back, had to have FET cycle cancelled last month and I am 4 days away from OTD from this month's FET cycle, but tested with an early response test today when I feel something would have showed up and nothing - I feel this cycle is another failed one - again, this frostie was so good, they said it was impossible to tell it from a fresh embryo

I have had so much faith this cycle, have prayed, have had so many wonderful people praying for us and still, we get nowhere. I have been told so many times that if god has put this desire in my heart, he will fulfil it. 

My question is (and please don't take offence, I'm just in a really difficult place right now) exactly how many hoops do we have to jump through? Hubby is barely getting any work since being made redundant nearly 12 months ago, we have had hurdle after hursle to leap through and have been TTC for nearly 4 years now. It has cost us nearly £15k so far and we're struggling. I really don't know how much more I can take. 

What does it take to get the desires of my heart fulfilled when a colleagued of mine who already has 2 children, has always drunk a lot, smoked heavily for 25+ years and as she was 'bored with life' couldn't decide whether to have another baby or travel round the world, gets pregnant at the drop of a hat

I'm so desperate right now


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hugs: 
I think TTC is one of the most faith-testing experiences a person can go through. 
But remember. He is faithful. And He works for the good of those who love Him. 
:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Hello ladies,

Deb, I know the struggle is hard but He only gives us what we can handle. Keep the faith don't let your faith waver and He will fill you with your desires.:hugs:

AmaryllisRed, Wow not long to go. Can't wait to see pics of your little one.


----------



## floppyears

Hi :) 

Praise and thank him for your babies are already here. Praise him! Rejoice, Rejoice ladies Rejoice!


----------



## Deb111

ready4onemore said:


> Deb, I know the struggle is hard but He only gives us what we can handle. Keep the faith don't let your faith waver and He will fill you with your desires.:hugs:
> .

I can't handle anymore


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I think God consistently gives us more than we can handle. It forces us to fall to our knees and depend wholly on Him. 
Keep doing that and He _will_ see you through it. There is no one in this world who loves you more. 
:hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

Deb111 said:


> ready4onemore said:
> 
> 
> Deb, I know the struggle is hard but He only gives us what we can handle. Keep the faith don't let your faith waver and He will fill you with your desires.:hugs:
> .
> 
> I can't handle anymoreClick to expand...

I know it is hard. Please just try to hold on and I just know he will come to your rescue. We are all here to pray you through it as well.


----------



## somedaymama

Praying for you, Deb. :hugs:


----------



## floppyears

Your in my prayers Deb111


----------



## fides

hey, ladies! i was in this group last year when i was TTC, then i left after my BFP (but the version of this thread for pregnant women was pretty quiet...).

anyway, DH and i are handing our fertility over to the Lord, so i guess that means we are NTNP now. we won't be actively TTC until i lose my preggo pounds, but do you ladies mind if i join you even though we're just NTNP right now? :)

prayers for the strong women of faith who are TTC; enjoy Fat Tuesday/Shrove Tuesday/Mardi Gras/whatever you call it - I can't believe Lent begins tomorrow!!


----------



## groovygrl

hiya! I haven't been able to find this thread for a while. I too miss you all! God has given us a beautiful baby boy. Alexander Samuel is now 4 1/2 months old. Love and continued prayers for you all. Be blessed. xoxo


----------



## somedaymama

groovygrl - look at you and your little man!! Oh I'm so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Deb111

Today we got our mircale :bfp: In total shock 

Our prayers have been answered

Thanks for your prayers girls. Please pray that all continues smoothly xx


----------



## fides

congrats, Deb!! all glory to God!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Oh my goodness, Deb, congratulations!! That's wonderful!! 
I will continue to pray for you and your DH and your little bean. 
:hugs:


----------



## somedaymama

Deb111 said:


> Today we got our mircale :bfp: In total shock
> 
> Our prayers have been answered
> 
> Thanks for your prayers girls. Please pray that all continues smoothly xx

DEB!!! Oh my goodness, many prayers for a healthy little baby and pregnancy for you. What a miracle. :hugs:


----------



## ready4onemore

fides said:


> hey, ladies! i was in this group last year when i was TTC, then i left after my BFP (but the version of this thread for pregnant women was pretty quiet...).
> 
> anyway, DH and i are handing our fertility over to the Lord, so i guess that means we are NTNP now. we won't be actively TTC until i lose my preggo pounds, but do you ladies mind if i join you even though we're just NTNP right now? :)
> 
> prayers for the strong women of faith who are TTC; enjoy Fat Tuesday/Shrove Tuesday/Mardi Gras/whatever you call it - I can't believe Lent begins tomorrow!!

All are welcome. 



Deb111 said:


> Today we got our mircale :bfp: In total shock
> 
> Our prayers have been answered
> 
> Thanks for your prayers girls. Please pray that all continues smoothly xx

:dance::dance::dance: Prasing God for your blessing!!!!


----------



## NDH

Praise the Lord Deb! Prayers for a healthy thriving bean :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

deb :wohoo: have a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## groovygrl

YAAAAY DEB!!!! PRAISE GOD FROM WHOM ALL BLESSINGS FLOW!!! WHOOP WHOOP :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS DEB!!!!!!:hugs: THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS! HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY TO YOU.

Thank you for the kindness someday!! I'm very happy and very tired. I hope this finds you and your wee poppett happy and healthy xxx

everyone here, keep the faith! Be blessed


----------



## Anewbeginning

Congrats :happydance: to all the bfp's and little babies. How is everybody doing today? :flower: Just came in to say hello. GOD is good. I know our time will come with our bfp. We are waiting till after marriage before hand. But believe me it's been talked about and family is talking lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Deb111 said:


> Today we got our mircale :bfp: In total shock
> 
> Our prayers have been answered
> 
> Thanks for your prayers girls. Please pray that all continues smoothly xx

Congrats Deb111! I know your struggle with getting BFP and I am SO happy for you. You remained faithful and so God has blessed you. Please keep us posted on the progess of your successful pregnancy! I claim that in Jesus' name!:happydance:


----------



## andella95

I haven't been very active here, but I just wanted to let you know that God answered prayers!

Last February, I had my 4th miscarriage after trying for #2 for more than 2 years. Exactly 1 month after my miscarriage, and exactly 2 years after my first miscarriage, I got a BFP - which I was totally not expecting as we had given up all hope for another baby.

I now have a beautiful little girl sleeping next to me in her basinette, and I thank God for her every day. She (and my son!) are the most precious gifts.

My desire has always been to have three or four children, but at this point that probably will not happen due to my age and health, but that is all in the Hands of God.

I am blessed!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

andella95 said:


> I haven't been very active here, but I just wanted to let you know that God answered prayers!
> 
> Last February, I had my 4th miscarriage after trying for #2 for more than 2 years. Exactly 1 month after my miscarriage, and exactly 2 years after my first miscarriage, I got a BFP - which I was totally not expecting as we had given up all hope for another baby.
> 
> I now have a beautiful little girl sleeping next to me in her basinette, and I thank God for her every day. She (and my son!) are the most precious gifts.
> 
> My desire has always been to have three or four children, but at this point that probably will not happen due to my age and health, but that is all in the Hands of God.
> 
> I am blessed!!!

Glad God has answered your prayers. He is faithful to those who believe.


----------



## floppyears

Our God's love is soooooooo amazing


----------



## fides

andella95 said:


> I haven't been very active here, but I just wanted to let you know that God answered prayers!
> 
> Last February, I had my 4th miscarriage after trying for #2 for more than 2 years. Exactly 1 month after my miscarriage, and exactly 2 years after my first miscarriage, I got a BFP - which I was totally not expecting as we had given up all hope for another baby.
> 
> I now have a beautiful little girl sleeping next to me in her basinette, and I thank God for her every day. She (and my son!) are the most precious gifts.
> 
> My desire has always been to have three or four children, but at this point that probably will not happen due to my age and health, but that is all in the Hands of God.
> 
> I am blessed!!!

awww, praise God for your healthy rainbow baby!


----------



## Deb111

Hope everyone is doing ok :thumbup:

Our 9 week scan went great - all as it should be :cloud9:

I have a prayer request please girls. A very good B'n'B friend of mine who went through an incredibly long and difficult IVF journey, delivered her twins at 29 weeks. Both were doing well for just over a month and then one got NEC (something that affects a lot of very prem babies) and very sadly died 2 weeks ago. They had the funeral yesterday. My friend is just broken. Today, I have heard that the other twin now also has NEC :cry:

Please pray for her recovery and for strength for her parents. It is just so depserately sad and cruel :nope:


----------



## floppyears

Oh nO hunni so sorry to hear. Praying for your friend and family. 
Good to hear that your 9 week scan went great yay!!!!!


----------



## ready4onemore

Deb111 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok :thumbup:
> 
> Our 9 week scan went great - all as it should be :cloud9:
> 
> I have a prayer request please girls. A very good B'n'B friend of mine who went through an incredibly long and difficult IVF journey, delivered her twins at 29 weeks. Both were doing well for just over a month and then one got NEC (something that affects a lot of very prem babies) and very sadly died 2 weeks ago. They had the funeral yesterday. My friend is just broken. Today, I have heard that the other twin now also has NEC :cry:
> 
> Please pray for her recovery and for strength for her parents. It is just so depserately sad and cruel :nope:

Praying for her.


----------



## andella95

Praying for your friend as well! What a heartbreaking experience!


----------



## babyhopes2010

prayers are being sent her way :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

how is everyone.oh how the time goes by my lo is five months this month :shock:


----------



## ready4onemore

babyhopes2010 said:


> how is everyone.oh how the time goes by my lo is five months this month :shock:

Yes time does go so fast. Please post some new pics of your lo.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







freyapose.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6









freyajazz.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ready4onemore

Babyhopes, she is a cutie and looks like a very happy baby.


----------



## floppyears

babyhopes2010 said:


> :thumbup:

She is adorable


----------



## mrskcbrown

She is adorable!:hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Currently Pregnant Unless Proven Otherwise with twins via IVF which I believe was organized completely by the Lord Jesus Christ. The doctor, the treatment, the timing, every detail. Praying for a full term, happy, healthy pregnancy and the safe delivery of my twins in 9 months! 
Thanks for your prayers and support <3


----------



## babyhopes2010

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Currently Pregnant Unless Proven Otherwise with twins via IVF which I believe was organized completely by the Lord Jesus Christ. The doctor, the treatment, the timing, every detail. Praying for a full term, happy, healthy pregnancy and the safe delivery of my twins in 9 months!
> Thanks for your prayers and support <3


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Praying for you x


----------

